# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي التعليمية طرق و استراتيجيات التداول في أسواق المال  استراتيجية مركز الثقل  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## ابو لاما

اخوتئ الكرام بعد عدة محاولات ومقارنات تم الوصول والحمدلله لاعدادات مؤشر بلخياط الاصلئ وربما افضل منها واقوئ وسوف ارفق التمبلت والمؤشرات بعد سماع اراءكم  وقريبا ان شاء الله سوف اضع مؤشر الزمن لبنلخياط بعد ان وصلت لجزء من فكرة عمله والحمدلله وجارئ استنتاج الباقئ . :Regular Smile: 
هذه الحركة الاخيرة لليورو دولار حسب المؤشر . :Regular Smile: 
لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:    تحديث يوم 12 ديسمبر 2008
المؤشرات والتمبلت بالمرفقات 
هذا النظام مرفق ارجو من المشرف اضافته للصفحة الاولئ ووف افتح موضوع بالاستراتيجية في المنتدئ العام افضل  :Regular Smile:  
الرجاء وضع النظام في الصفحة الاولئ

----------


## جنان

الله يفتح عليك 
يا ريت مع شرح تفصيلي للدخول والوقف والأهداف 
شكرا لك

----------


## توفيق

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## وليد الامور

ابعت

----------


## Anas AL Sadi

> اخوتئ الكرام بعد عدة محاولات ومقارنات تم الوصول والحمدلله لاعدادات مؤشر بلخياط الاصلئ وربما افضل منها واقوئ وسوف ارفق التمبلت والمؤشرات بعد سماع اراءكم  وقريبا ان شاء الله سوف اضع مؤشر الزمن لبنلخياط بعد ان وصلت لجزء من فكرة عمله والحمدلله وجارئ استنتاج الباقئ .
> هذه الحركة الاخيرة لليورو دولار حسب المؤشر .
> لكم كل الود والتقدير .

  :18:  :18:  :18:

----------


## rec

جزاك الله خير , مجهود تشكر عليه و أتمنى أن لا يكون المؤشر بالإعدادات الجديدة يعيد رسم نفسه كباقي الإعدادات السابقة التي تم تجربتها , تقبل ودي

----------


## ابو لاما

> جزاك الله خير , مجهود تشكر عليه و أتمنى أن لا يكون المؤشر بالإعدادات الجديدة يعيد رسم نفسه كباقي الإعدادات السابقة التي تم تجربتها , تقبل ودي

 ائ مؤشر يعيد رسم نفسه لذلك تستخدم فريم الاربعة ساعات وفقط  حتئ تدخل من مناطق موثقة وصعب تتغير فهمت . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## deadsoul

*والله ما خاب ظني فيك يا ابو عون* ..الف الف الف مليون شكر لانه هذا الموضوع استنزفني كثير ..ولا للاحتكار هنا . :Ongue:  :015:  :Good: 
والمقصود عارف نفسه

----------


## ابو لاما

> الله يفتح عليك 
> يا ريت مع شرح تفصيلي للدخول والوقف والأهداف 
> شكرا لك

 سهل جدا الدخول شراء مع الخط الاخضر والدخول بيع مع الخط الاحمر والاهداف علئ راحتك طبعا محتاجين لمؤشر الزمن وابشركم فهمت فكرته  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  ومنتظر ابرمجه وفقط واتصل بمبرمجين . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> *والله ما خاب ظني فيك يا ابو عون* ..الف الف الف مليون شكر لانه هذا الموضوع استنزفني كثير ..ولا للاحتكار هنا .
> والمقصود عارف نفسه

 المهم ايش رايكم في المؤشر اختاروا اي عملة نجرب فيها المؤشر . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ELSHAWAF

مجهود اكثر من رائع
يجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## rec

> ائ مؤشر يعيد رسم نفسه لذلك تستخدم فريم الاربعة ساعات وفقط حتئ تدخل من مناطق موثقة وصعب تتغير فهمت .
> لك كل الود والتقدير .

 شكراُ على التوضيح فريم الأربع ساعات يعطي إشارات أكثر ثباتا كونه لا يتاثر كثيرا بمعطيات الإنترا داي , 
ملحوظة :- ليس جميع المؤشرات تعيد رسم نفسها كما تفضلت هناك كثير من المؤشرات تعطي إشارات ثابتة لا تتغير , ولكن جميع  المؤشرات تتبع السعر ولا تسبقه بإستثناء مؤشرات الدايفيرجنس , تقبل ودي

----------


## 4xtrader

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## نديم الذكريات

الله يعطيك العافيه أخي العزيز /  أبو عون   ودائما سباق لتقديم كل ما هو مفيد   فبارك الله فيك وفي جهودك

----------


## deadsoul

*انا اقترح الباوند استرالي
واليورو استرالي لوضوح القمه ووضعهم الفريد على الاربع ساعات تامل الصوره*

----------


## ابو لاما

> *انا اقترح الباوند استرالي
> واليورو استرالي لوضوح القمه ووضعهم الفريد على الاربع ساعات تامل الصوره*

 طيب شوف بشر و ايش رايك  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:

----------


## ابراهيم نصار

ماشاء الله اخي ابو عون ربنا يكرمك انا افتكرت ان الناس معجبهاش المؤشر من المره الاولى اللي تناقشنا فيه لان الموضوع كان نايم خالص بس انت جيت صحيته من اول وجديد 
بس انا كان نفسي تخبروني بالمفاجأه عشان احضرها معاكم لاني مازلت الى الان استخدم مؤشر بالخياط ولكن لاسف بستخدم معاه مؤشرات اخرى لتأكيد الدخول 
وتقبل ودي اخي ابو عون

----------


## deadsoul

*صدقني من اجمل ما رأت عيني التزام السعر بالخطوط رائع والله 
في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله ما يضيعلك جهد بدعاء الناس لك.*

----------


## ابو لاما

> ماشاء الله اخي ابو عون ربنا يكرمك انا افتكرت ان الناس معجبهاش المؤشر من المره الاولى اللي تناقشنا فيه لان الموضوع كان نايم خالص بس انت جيت صحيته من اول وجديد 
> بس انا كان نفسي تخبروني بالمفاجأه عشان احضرها معاكم لاني مازلت الى الان استخدم مؤشر بالخياط ولكن لاسف بستخدم معاه مؤشرات اخرى لتأكيد الدخول 
> وتقبل ودي اخي ابو عون

 انا لسا مطلعه الان ومسميه باسمك لان راعئ الاولئ ما ينلحق وما الحب الا للحبيب الاولئ  :Inlove:

----------


## THE BIG BOSs

ْايش  عامل  مع  الباوند  ين  والحركة  الاخيرة  هل  رصدها ؟؟

----------


## فورككس

يا جماعة الخير وين هذا المؤشر اللي تتكلموا عنه وكيف أنزله ما فيه وصلة ... جزاكم الله الف خير

----------


## عثمان نشأت

يعطيك العافية اخي ابو عون 
ياريت الملفات لتنزيل المؤشر

----------


## ابو لاما

> *صدقني من اجمل ما رأت عيني التزام السعر بالخطوط رائع والله 
> في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله ما يضيعلك جهد بدعاء الناس لك.*

 قول والله والله مش مصدق كلامك  :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile: 
ابكئ من الفرح الان انا الله يخليك بالله يصف السعر كويس وابشرك نفس امكانيات حتئ فريم الدقيقة وحتئ الاسبوعئ كمان . :Regular Smile: 
مش مصدق نفسي الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله عدد خلقه رضاء نفسه مداد كلماته زنة عرشه . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابراهيم نصار

> انا لسا مطلعه الان ومسميه باسمك لان راعئ الاولئ ما ينلحق وما الحب الا للحبيب الاولئ

  الله يكرمك وده من زوق حضرتك وانا بحبك في الله

----------


## lamtrader

الله يكرمك بس فين المؤشر وكام اعداداته

----------


## ابو لاما

> ْايش  عامل  مع  الباوند  ين  والحركة  الاخيرة  هل  رصدها ؟؟

 هذه هي المفروض بيع الان كمان . :Regular Smile:

----------


## deadsoul

*اذا كانت النفوس عظيمه تعبت في مرادها الاجسام 
نسأل الله ان ينفع بك الناس ويرزقك من فضله.*

----------


## ابراهيم نصار

> هذه هي المفروض بيع الان كمان .

  
شوقتنا امتى هتضع التمبليت

----------


## وسيم العتيبي

بارك الله فيك يا ابو عوووووووووووووووووون وجزاك الله خير على كل ثانيه وجزء من الثانيه على  عمل الخير لاخوانك  :Regular Smile:

----------


## الاسدي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اسال الله لك اخي ابو عون الجنه  والصحبه مع محمد صلى الله عليه واله وصحبه وسلم  في الجنه   ونطالب رئيس مجلس الثوره   :Big Grin:   ابو عون الغالي  بانزل المؤشر  حتى لو كان ناقص الش البسيط   :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابو لاما

المؤشر راح انزله بس اريد اشيك عليه كمان وكمان راح انزل شارت للذهب والنفط وغيره عشان تطمئن قلوبنا . :Regular Smile:

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

بسم الله ما شاء الله
من سار على الدرب وصل 
جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ورزقك من حيث لا تحتسب
انجاز عظيم ارجو لك التوفيق وهذه طاقة ورد لاحلى حبيب :Eh S(7):

----------


## faissal

الله يسترها معك يا ابو عون دنيا واخرة

----------


## ابو لاما

شباب شوف الشارتات هذه وقولوا رايكم خصوصا الخبراء البرنس وديدسول والمحرر الصحفي . :Regular Smile:

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

> شباب شوف الشارتات هذه وقولوا رايكم خصوصا الخبراء البرنس وديدسول والمحرر الصحفي .

 الصورة تتكلم بلا شك
تتكلم عربي

----------


## deadsoul

*alot of people have come to our life and left without even touching the edge of it...but you abo 3oon you might change our whole life 
ابداع لا يوصف والله*

----------


## الاسدي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  ابو عون الله يرحم والديك   نزل المؤشر

----------


## ابراهيم نصار

لله يكرمك وانا معاك ياجميل 
بس احب اقولك راي المتواضع جداااااااا وانا خبرتي على قدي :  
ان اعدادت الشارت للنفط مختلفه عن الباقي ( صح ولا لأ ؟؟؟ ) 
ثانيا مهما اختلفت الاعدادت انا بتبع اسلوب وهو القاء نظره على الفريمات الاضغر عشان اعرف اغلاق الشمعه تحت اي مقاومه او فوق اي دعم 
ثالثا انا على فكره ساعات بغير في الاعدادات اللي عندي وهي 182 واضع بدلاً منها 60 وبلاقي ان السعر بيحترمها اكتر حتى في الفريمات الصغيره 
وارجع واقول اني بشوف الفريمات الاصغر الاول ولو في مؤشر مساعد ممكن يغنينا عن الفريمات الاصغر  
تقبل ودي اخي العزيز

----------


## mohands_moslim

ايه يا ابوعون انتا ناقص الناس تعملك نشيد وطنى  :Inlove: 
يلا بسرعه انجز وحط المؤشر واحنا نشيك عليه :013: 
 بسرعه ابرز المؤشر والا  :Boxing:  :Boxing:

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

[quote=deadsoul;886103]*alot of people have come to our life and left without even touching the edge of it...but you abo 3oon you might change our whole life*  *ابداع لا يوصف والله*
انك لا تدري على من يجري الله الخير فالله هو المتولي ذلك  فهناك من الناس لحسن نواياهم يجري هذا العطاء على ايديهم حتى بنالوا من الدعوات ومن الاجر ما لا يوصف والدال على الخير كفاعله واني في الوقت الذي احيي فيه ابا عون اشكرك اخي على سعيك الدؤب للوصول الى الهدف المنشود فالى الامام ايها الاخوة الاعزاء

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

النية مطية

----------


## أبوسلطان

بالتوفيق  ياشباب  
ولكم  الشكر والسداد 
ابوعون    والبرنس   وdeadsoul

----------


## ابو لاما

هذه المؤشرات مع التمبلت كل واحد يسوي نسخة احتياطية ويحفظها في فلاش ديسك او في موبايله . :Regular Smile:

----------


## أبوسلطان

> هذه المؤشرات مع التمبلت كل واحد يسوي نسخة احتياطية ويحفظها في فلاش ديسك او في موبايله .

  
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
حلوه الله ظحكتني

----------


## ابو لاما

> لله يكرمك وانا معاك ياجميل 
> بس احب اقولك راي المتواضع جداااااااا وانا خبرتي على قدي :  
> ان اعدادت الشارت للنفط مختلفه عن الباقي ( صح ولا لأ ؟؟؟ ) 
> ثانيا مهما اختلفت الاعدادت انا بتبع اسلوب وهو القاء نظره على الفريمات الاضغر عشان اعرف اغلاق الشمعه تحت اي مقاومه او فوق اي دعم 
> ثالثا انا على فكره ساعات بغير في الاعدادات اللي عندي وهي 182 واضع بدلاً منها 60 وبلاقي ان السعر بيحترمها اكتر حتى في الفريمات الصغيره 
> وارجع واقول اني بشوف الفريمات الاصغر الاول ولو في مؤشر مساعد ممكن يغنينا عن الفريمات الاصغر  
> تقبل ودي اخي العزيز

 لا هو نفسه بس يختلف مع السعر والاعدادات هذه فيها اسرار ماراح اقولها واحتفظ بها لئ عشان ما تخرب الدعوئ . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

شباب يالله ركبوا المؤشر وثقولولي رايكم يالله بسرعة . :Regular Smile:

----------


## المحرر الصحفي

اخي ابو عون بارك الله فيك على الطرح  ولكن من باب المصداقية التي تعودنا عليها دائما بيننا  هذه الاعدادات التي اراها امامي ليس لها علاقة ابدا  باعدادات مؤشر بلخياط والتي نقشناها نقشا من الصور الاصلية في وقت سابق  ولنكون صادقين الاخ الكريم ابو عون اجتهد  ليقدم افضل مالديه بما يتوافق مع اوضاع السوق الحالية  وخرج لنا بهذه الخلاصة التي يشكر عليها بلا شك  ولكن هل تصمد هذه الاعدادات امام السوق بعد العودة للرتم الطبيعي  لذا يجب التجربة والتدقيق كثيرا في مؤشر المبدع ابو عون  فيما هو قادم .. والله يوفق الجميع

----------


## SamehKing

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم.., 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته., 
زاد احترامى لك اخى ابو عون بعد ما قرأت ملف الورد المرفق مع المؤشر., الانسان الذى يعطى كل ذى حق حقه, ولا ينسى المحتاج, جدير بالاحترام زالتقدير., ارجوا من الله عزوجل ان ينفع به كل المسلمين فى الخير , وثوابكم جميعا واجركم على الله تعالى.
جارى الدراسه ان شاء الله مع فتح الاسواق.

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

> هذه المؤشرات مع التمبلت كل واحد يسوي نسخة احتياطية ويحفظها في فلاش ديسك او في موبايله .

 جزيت خيراووفق الله لما يحب ويرضى

----------


## ابو لاما

> اخي ابو عون بارك الله فيك على الطرح  ولكن من باب المصداقية التي تعودنا عليها دائما بيننا  هذه الاعدادات التي اراها امامي ليس لها علاقة ابدا  باعدادات مؤشر بلخياط والتي نقشناها نقشا من الصور الاصلية في وقت سابق  ولنكون صادقين الاخ الكريم ابو عون اجتهد  ليقدم افضل مالديه بما يتوافق مع اوضاع السوق الحالية  وخرج لنا بهذه الخلاصة التي يشكر عليها بلا شك  ولكن هل تصمد هذه الاعدادات امام السوق بعد العودة للرتم الطبيعي  لذا يجب التجربة والتدقيق كثيرا في مؤشر المبدع ابو عون  فيما هو قادم .. والله يوفق الجميع

 الموشر هذا انا طابقنه مع صور قديمة ثم حطيته في السوق الحالئ وما له علاقة بحركة السوق الاخيرة والله علئ ما اقول شهيد وان شاء الله يثبت نجاحه ومبنئ علئ اسرار ما راح اقولها لانئ محتاج لها في مؤشر الزمن . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابوجراح

ما شاء الله عليك  اخي ابوعون   :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## ابراهيم نصار

> بالتوفيق ياشباب  
> ولكم الشكر والسداد 
> ابوعون والبرنس وdeadsoul

  
الله يكرمك اخي العزيز

----------


## salem_22222

اخي ابوعون جزاك الله كل خير
بس ياريت فية شرح لاستخدام هذا المؤشر يعني كيف يتم استخدامة

----------


## الاسدي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اسال الله ان يبارك فيك ولك اخي ابو عون زعيم الثوره

----------


## ابراهيم نصار

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم..,  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.,  زاد احترامى لك اخى ابو عون بعد ما قرأت ملف الورد المرفق مع المؤشر., الانسان الذى يعطى كل ذى حق حقه, ولا ينسى المحتاج, جدير بالاحترام زالتقدير., ارجوا من الله عزوجل ان ينفع به كل المسلمين فى الخير , وثوابكم جميعا واجركم على الله تعالى. جارى الدراسه ان شاء الله مع فتح الاسواق.

   
لما انت تقول كده امال انا اقول ايه في حق ابو عون بس فعلا هو شخص محترم جدير بالاحترام 
وربنا يكرمه وزي ما اوفاني حقي ولو انه زياده كمان انا كمان لازم اوفي حقه  
ولو كنت  في يوم عرفت المؤشر واشتركت فيه  فهذافضل من الله لاتعرف على ابو عون وبقيه الزملاء

----------


## د:محمد العشري

> الموشر هذا انا طابقنه مع صور قديمة ثم حطيته في السوق الحالئ وما له علاقة بحركة السوق الاخيرة والله علئ ما اقول شهيد وان شاء الله يثبت نجاحه ومبنئ علئ اسرار ما راح اقولها لانئ محتاج لها في مؤشر الزمن .

 لو سمحت ممكن تقولنا كيفيتة الاستخدام بتاع المؤشر ولو ممكن ترفق لنا الصور القديمة اللي طابقت بيها عمل المؤشر وشكرا جزيلا :015:  :015: 
كنت اطمع في اكتر من كدا يا استاذي

----------


## SamehKing

للتعليق.....,

----------


## المحرر الصحفي

> الموشر هذا انا طابقنه مع صور قديمة ثم حطيته في السوق الحالئ وما له علاقة بحركة السوق الاخيرة والله علئ ما اقول شهيد وان شاء الله يثبت نجاحه ومبنئ علئ اسرار ما راح اقولها لانئ محتاج لها في مؤشر الزمن .

 اخي الكريم ابو عون كيف طابقته مع صور قديمة  و انت تعلم ان المؤشر لا يمكن مطابقته الا مع الصور الحديثة فقط  لان الخطوط تغير اماكنها  على كل حال تمنياتي ان يكون المؤشر افضل من اعدادات بلخياط نفسه  بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## ابو لاما

> لما انت تقول كده امال انا اقول ايه في حق ابو عون بس فعلا هو شخص محترم جدير بالاحترام 
> وربنا يكرمه وزي ما اوفاني حقي ولو انه زياده كمان انا كمان لازم اوفي حقه  
> ولو كنت  في يوم عرفت المؤشر واشتركت فيه  فهذافضل من الله لاتعرف على ابو عون وبقيه الزملاء

 الاخ البرنس انا عنيت كل كلمة يعلم الله انك السبب الاساسئ بعده عز وجل ولو لا لطف الله بنا وظهورك في الوقت المناسب لكنا ما زلنا نهيم علئ وجوهنا والله علئ ما اقول شهيد . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> للتعليق.....,

 استخد م فريم الساعة فقط ولازم الميتاتريدر يكون مظبوط مع توقيت المملكة الرياض . :Regular Smile:

----------


## salem_22222

يا اخون انا طالع معي خطين فقط لونهم ازرق وباقي الخطوط لا تظهر ؟؟

----------


## ابو لاما

شباب هذا المؤشر لفريم الاربع ساعات وفقط وتستخدم ميتاتريدر توقيته عالمئ مثل التريد وعدة شركات اخرئ مثل afb ,odl securities 
تشترئ عند الخط الاخضر وتبيع عند الخط الاحمر ومؤشر الزمن قريبا ان شاء الله يطلع اعطونئ وقت فقط الفكرة موجودة فقط البرمجة هئ المشكلة . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> يا اخون انا طالع معي خطين فقط لونهم ازرق وباقي الخطوط لا تظهر ؟؟

 مش ممكن لازم ما حطيت مؤشر حط المؤشرات هم ثلاثة ملفات في INDICATORS ,وحط التمبلت في TEMPLATES الاساسية في ملف الميتاتريدر ويطلع معاك ان شاء الله . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> اخي الكريم ابو عون كيف طابقته مع صور قديمة  و انت تعلم ان المؤشر لا يمكن مطابقته الا مع الصور الحديثة فقط  لان الخطوط تغير اماكنها  على كل حال تمنياتي ان يكون المؤشر افضل من اعدادات بلخياط نفسه  بالتوفيق للجميع

  :Doh:  قصة طويلة جدا طلعت صور لمؤشرات بلخياط مش قديمة مرة يعنئ جديدة وقديمة واستخدمت المسطرة والقلم والالة الحاسبة وعدة افكار جمعتها من هنا وهناك وملاحظات من هنا وهناك والحمدلله وصلت لهذه النتيجة . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

ديدسول ايش رايك يا ديد سول جربت المؤشر يالله قول رايك بصراحة . :Regular Smile:

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

> قصة طويلة جدا طلعت صور لمؤشرات بلخياط مش قديمة مرة يعنئ جديدة وقديمة واستخدمت المسطرة والقلم والالة الحاسبة وعدة افكار جمعتها من هنا وهناك وملاحظات من هنا وهناك والحمدلله وصلت لهذه النتيجة .

 من جد وجد ومن سار على الدرب وصل  جزاك الله خيرا وفتح عليك فتوح العارفين

----------


## salem_22222

اخي ابو عون فعلا بعد وضع كل الملفات الحمد لله  انحلت المشكلة وظهرت جميع الخطوط 
                                  كل الشكر لك والاحترام

----------


## ابو ريماس

مساكم الله بالخير   
كل الشكر والتقدير لمن ساهم في ايجاد انسب اعدادات له   
فكره المؤشر بيع عند الخط الاحمر واشتري عند الخط الاخضر  
هل البيع او الشراء  عند الوصول فورا الى الخط الاحمر او الاخضر   
وهناك ملاحضه لاحضتها لايتم اختبار المؤشر بالصور لانه يتحرك المؤشر عند تحرك الاسعار   
هل الفرصه هاذي صحيحه تم الشراء عند الخط الاخضر

----------


## ابراهيم نصار

> الاخ البرنس انا عنيت كل كلمة يعلم الله انك السبب الاساسئ بعده عز وجل ولو لا لطف الله بنا وظهورك في الوقت المناسب لكنا ما زلنا نهيم علئ وجوهنا والله علئ ما اقول شهيد .
> لك كل الود والتقدير .

  
ودي وتقديري لك ياغالي  
وانا بانتظار افتتاح السوق عشان اجربه ان شاء الله

----------


## ابو لاما

> من جد وجد ومن سار على الدرب وصل  جزاك الله خيرا وفتح عليك فتوح العارفين

 تشلم دكتور محمود . :Regular Smile:   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## THE BIG BOSs

> استخد م فريم الساعة فقط ولازم الميتاتريدر يكون مظبوط مع توقيت المملكة الرياض .

 بارك  الله  فيك  اخي  ابو  عون   ونفع  بعلمك  ... 
ولكن  هل نستخدم  الاربع  ساعات  ام  الساعة    
وياريت  تشرح  لنا  طريقة  وضع  الستوب   
وكيفية  وضع  المؤشرات .. 
عذرا على الاطالة 
اهنئك  على اجتهادك  :015:

----------


## man2forex

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اشكرك اخي ابو عون جزيل الشكر وجعله خير لك في الدنيا والاخرة ................... لكن لدي ملاحظة يجب ان يأخذها الكل بعين الاعتبار  وهي ان المؤشر يتحرك ويتقلب ويتغير بحسب حركة الشموع وبالتالي لا يمكننا رؤية نتائجه نظريا >> وبالتالي لا اشجع على فكرة اخذ صورة له لأن هذه الصورة قد تكونت للمؤشر بعد ان تحركت الشموع الحالية ونتج عنها اشارات في الماضي لم تكن موجودة  هذا رأيي الشخصي وانا مبرمج واعرف ما اقوله  اشكرك مرة ثانية  وأرجو الاهتمام بملاحظتي من كافة الخبراء اللذين ساهمو في تطوير المؤشر

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اشكرك اخي ابو عون جزيل الشكر وجعله خير لك في الدنيا والاخرة ................... لكن لدي ملاحظة يجب ان يأخذها الكل بعين الاعتبار  وهي ان المؤشر يتحرك ويتقلب ويتغير بحسب حركة الشموع وبالتالي لا يمكننا رؤوية نتائجه نظريا >>  وبالتالي لا اشجع على فكرة اخذ صورة له لأن هذه الصورة قد تكونت للمؤشر بعد ان تحركت الشموع الحالية ونتج عنها اشارات في الماضي لم تكن موجودة  هذا رأيي الشخصي وانا مبرمج واعرف ما اقوله  اشكرك مرة ثانية  وأرجو الاهتمام بملاحظتي من كافة الخبراء اللذين ساهمو في تطوير المؤشر

 جزاك الله الف خير لاهتمامك لذلك يستخدم مع فريم الاربع ساعات لضمان اشارات اقوئ بالاضافة لمؤشر الزمن الذئ والله العظيم فكرته في راسي وراح انجن بس كيف اطلعها في مؤشر  :Emoticon1:

----------


## faissal

قناة هابطه على النفط كانت على الاربع ساعات 
تتوافق مع المؤشر  :Good:

----------


## رمضان غنيم

السلام عليكم   ----------------------------------  مبدع دائما اخي ابو عون   :Icon26:  وانا شخصياً لا اعمل بالمؤشرات لكن اذا كان المؤشر  من اخي ابو عون اكيد راح اجربه   جزاك الله خيراً  :Eh S(7):   ----------------------------------

----------


## ابو ريماس

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  اشكرك اخي ابو عون جزيل الشكر وجعله خير لك في الدنيا والاخرة ................... لكن لدي ملاحظة يجب ان يأخذها الكل بعين الاعتبار  وهي ان المؤشر يتحرك ويتقلب ويتغير بحسب حركة الشموع وبالتالي لا يمكننا رؤية نتائجه نظريا >> وبالتالي لا اشجع على فكرة اخذ صورة له لأن هذه الصورة قد تكونت للمؤشر بعد ان تحركت الشموع الحالية ونتج عنها اشارات في الماضي لم تكن موجودة  هذا رأيي الشخصي وانا مبرمج واعرف ما اقوله  اشكرك مرة ثانية   وأرجو الاهتمام بملاحظتي من كافة الخبراء اللذين ساهمو في تطوير المؤشر

   
صدقت اخوي وهذا ماقصدته في مشاركتي السابقه  
عند النضر للشارت يوحي بانه ارتد من نفس الخط الاخضر ومانزل السعر بعده ولا عشر نقاط  
وهو بالاصح يتغير ويتقلب

----------


## imate2008

استاذنا الكريم ابو عون وفقك الله 
نزلت البرنامج في ميتاتريد4  
والموشر ما يحتاج  
لكن نصف المؤشر غير ظاهر حتى لو غيرت الفترة من 4 ساعات --- الي دقيقة  يظهر فقط نصف الاخير اما النصف الاول ما يظهر في الرسم البياني مع ان المؤشر السعري ظاهر لي بالكامل

----------


## ma6a6

كل الشكر لك اخي ابوعون والشكر موصول للاخ الكبير ديدسول الذي جاهد وتعب لاحضار مؤشر بلخياط . الله يرحم والديكم دنيا وأخره ان شاء الله ويجعل عملكم هذا بميزان حسناتكم في الآخره.

----------


## man2forex

> جزاك الله الف خير لاهتمامك لذلك يستخدم مع فريم الاربع ساعات لضمان اشارات اقوئ بالاضافة لمؤشر الزمن الذئ والله العظيم فكرته في راسي وراح انجن بس كيف اطلعها في مؤشر

 اخي ابو عون انا لم اكن اعلم بوجود شخصية تدعى مصطفى بلخياط وقد كنت افكر في نفس ما فكر به ولذلك اتوقع اننا لو تحدثنا بالمسنجر انا وانت والاخوان اللذين ساهمو في اكتشاف فكرته   فسوف نصل الى الحل بأقصى سرعة   سوف اعطيك اميلي برسالة خاصة

----------


## ابو لاما

> صدقت اخوي وهذا ماقصدته في مشاركتي السابقه  
> عند النضر للشارت يوحي بانه ارتد من نفس الخط الاخضر ومانزل السعر بعده ولا عشر نقاط  
> وهو بالاصح يتغير ويتقلب

 نحتاج لمؤشر الزمن لضمان اشارات قوية والله اعلم ولكن بصراحة المؤشر يفسر الحركة ولا احسن من كذا قارنوا بينه وبين مؤشر بلخياط الاصلئ وراح تلاحظوا ايش اقصد . :Regular Smile:

----------


## imate2008

ابو عين اعذرني على المداخلة السابقة 
المؤشر شغال زي الحلاوة  
حتى على مؤشر الدقيقة لكني قراءة الفترة الزمنية المبينه تحت الرسم البياني خطأ 
تحياتي لك

----------


## ابو لاما

> استاذنا الكريم ابو عون وفقك الله 
> نزلت البرنامج في ميتاتريد4  
> والموشر ما يحتاج  
> لكن نصف المؤشر غير ظاهر حتى لو غيرت الفترة من 4 ساعات --- الي دقيقة  يظهر فقط نصف الاخير اما النصف الاول ما يظهر في الرسم البياني مع ان المؤشر السعري ظاهر لي بالكامل

 كبر الصورة او صغرها رايت كليك وكبر او صغر وتاكد قبلها ان الملفات الثلاثة في الفولدر INDICATORS الموجود داخل EXPERTS وحط التمبلت في TEMPLATES الموجودة في الملف الرئيسي للميتاتريدر . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> اخي ابو عون انا لم اكن اعلم بوجود شخصية تدعى مصطفى بلخياط وقد كنت افكر في نفس ما فكر به ولذلك اتوقع اننا لو تحدثنا بالمسنجر انا وانت والاخوان اللذين ساهمو في اكتشاف فكرته   فسوف نصل الى الحل بأقصى سرعة   سوف اعطيك اميلي برسالة خاصة

 ممكن تفضل ارسل رسالتك . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> ابو عين اعذرني على المداخلة السابقة 
> المؤشر شغال زي الحلاوة  
> حتى على مؤشر الدقيقة لكني قراءة الفترة الزمنية المبينه تحت الرسم البياني خطأ 
> تحياتي لك

 الفترة الزمنية من برنامجك والمؤشر ممتاز وارجو عدم النقد قبل تجربته ديمو الاول معقول في ناس ما تحب الخير كذا لبعضها البعض . :Regular Smile: 
لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله . :Regular Smile: 
وانا ما اقصد احد وهذا المؤشر انا حطيته للناس عشان افيد الناس ومش عاوز شئ ومش محتاج والحمدلله وان شاء الله ينفع الناس . :Regular Smile: 
وان شاء الله مؤشر الزمن قريبا كمان . :Regular Smile: 
وعذرا بس حسيت انه في ناس تحاول انها تمنع البقية من هذا الخير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## فورككس

الله يخليك ابو عون انا نزلت المؤشر مع التمبلت في الميتاتريدر4 ولكن لما اجي اشغله يظهرلي خيارات center gravity1 و enter gravity وين اختار .. لما ادخل الاثنين تظهر خطوط فوق بعضها ملخبطة ..ايش الحل ؟

----------


## ابو لاما

> الله يخليك ابو عون انا نزلت المؤشر مع التمبلت في الميتاتريدر4 ولكن لما اجي اشغله يظهرلي خيارات center gravity1 و enter gravity وين اختار .. لما ادخل الاثنين تظهر خطوط فوق بعضها ملخبطة ..ايش الحل ؟

 شغل التمبلت حط المؤشرات في ملف المؤشرات في ملف الخبراء وحط التمبلت في ملف التميلت وشغل التمبلت واذا ما فهمت هذا الكلام معناه ما عندك خبرة في الميتاتريدر وهذا حلها تبحث في قسم المؤشرات عن كيفة التعامل مع التمبلت والمؤشرات والميتاتريدر ولك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## imate2008

حبيبي ابو عون ربما لم  تفهمني 
انا قلت انني فرأت الفترة الزمنية الموجودة تحت الرسم البياني خطأ  
ولم اقل ان المؤشر به خطأ  
تحياتي لك و شكرا لمجهوداتك

----------


## ابو لاما

هذا المؤشر حتئ لا يتعب الاخوة في الرجوع وجروه ديمو في الاربع ساعات مع استراتيجيتئ الموجودة في توقيعئ لن تخسروا ابدا باذن الله . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> حبيبي ابو عون ربما لم  تفهمني 
> انا قلت انني فرأت الفترة الزمنية الموجودة تحت الرسم البياني خطأ  
> ولم اقل ان المؤشر به خطأ  
> تحياتي لك و شكرا لمجهوداتك

 عذرا اخئ الكريم ان لم اقصدك انا فقط لا احب ان ينقد المؤشر حتئ قبل تجربته وهذا شئ يثير في نفسي الكثير من التساؤلات ولا اسمح به ومن عنده نقد  يجرب المؤشر  وبعدين ينقد وليس من الاول  . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## lotfi1

شرح مهم جدا لمؤشرات بلخياط شرحها بنفسه باللغة الفرنسية و اتمنى ان تستفيدوا منه و في انتظار مؤشر الزمن  YouTube - lire les indicateurs de centre de gravitأ©

----------


## ابو لاما

> شرح مهم جدا لمؤشرات بلخياط شرحها بنفسه باللغة الفرنسية و اتمنى ان تستفيدوا منه و في انتظار مؤشر الزمن  YouTube - lire les indicateurs de centre de gravitأ©

 جزاك الله الف خير وهذا المؤشر المهم الذئ لن يخسرك ان شاء الله جربه ديمو الاول  والشرح في الصفحات السابقة . :Regular Smile: 
لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## faissal

اخي ابو عون 
مصفى بالخايط 
اكيد 
الي واضح من شارتاته في موقعه الشخصي 
انه بيضارب على 
بلات فورم غير الميتا تريدر فور 
فهل ممكن يكون في اختلاف بين المؤشرات الي بتتركب على الميتا مثلا 
وعلى برامج اخرى 
ولا انها بتعطي في النهاية النتيجه نفسها  
شوف الشارت 
عنده مثلا اربع ساعات 
وبيستعين بمؤشر ثاني معاه  
شارت اليورو دولار 240 دقيقه

----------


## salahn

جزاك الله خير ابوعون انت والاخوان وانا كنت من المتابعين للمؤشر القديم .ولكن حاليا المؤشر الجديد فعلا مختلف عن السابق واتوقع نتايجه افضل انشاءالله

----------


## faissal

وده مثلا شارت قديم باوند دولا ر 
لاحظ اشارات البيع علىالمؤشر الثاني

----------


## ابو لاما

> اخي ابو عون 
> مصفى بالخايط 
> اكيد 
> الي واضح من شارتاته في موقعه الشخصي 
> انه بيضارب على 
> بلات فورم غير الميتا تريدر فور 
> فهل ممكن يكون في اختلاف بين المؤشرات الي بتتركب على الميتا مثلا 
> وعلى برامج اخرى 
> ولا انها بتعطي في النهاية النتيجه نفسها  
> ...

 نفس النتائج عزيزي . :Regular Smile:

----------


## عاشقهامدينة

جزيت خيرا ابو عون 
ويكفي أنك لم تخبئه ، وعرضته على الجميع 
فعلأً النفس الكريمة كريمة  :Regular Smile:  
ولكم تقديري
[email protected][email protected]!

----------


## faissal

> نفس النتائج عزيزي .

 شكرا يا طيب 
انا معلوماتي صفر بهيك امور ربنا يزيدك من كرمه 
فاضل 
المؤشر الثاني الي بياكد الدخول  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابو لاما

> شكرا يا طيب 
> انا  معلواتي صفر بهيك امور ربنا يزيدك من كرمه 
> فاضل 
> المؤشر الثاني الي بياكد الدخول

 ان شاء الله قريبا . :Regular Smile:

----------


## eyad61

اخي ابوعون اطال الله عمرك 
لقد وضعت اكثر من ملف 
اي وااحد نركبة 
جزاااااك الله خير

----------


## ابو لاما

> جزيت خيرا ابو عون 
> ويكفي أنك لم تخبئه ، وعرضته على الجميع 
> فعلأً النفس الكريمة كريمة  
> ولكم تقديري
> [email protected][email protected]!

 تسلم اخئ الكريم وانا لا استطيع ان اكل لوحدي ابداء والحمدلله ولا يؤمن احدكم حتئ يحب لاخيه ما يحب لنفسه وهذه الدنيا زائلة والعبرة بالاعمال الصالحة وفقققققققققققققققققققققققط . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## euro trader

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اشكرك اخي ابو عون جزيل الشكر وجعله خير لك في الدنيا والاخرة ................... لكن لدي ملاحظة يجب ان يأخذها الكل بعين الاعتبار  وهي ان المؤشر يتحرك ويتقلب ويتغير بحسب حركة الشموع وبالتالي لا يمكننا رؤية نتائجه نظريا >> وبالتالي لا اشجع على فكرة اخذ صورة له لأن هذه الصورة قد تكونت للمؤشر بعد ان تحركت الشموع الحالية ونتج عنها اشارات في الماضي لم تكن موجودة  هذا رأيي الشخصي وانا مبرمج واعرف ما اقوله  اشكرك مرة ثانية  وأرجو الاهتمام بملاحظتي من كافة الخبراء اللذين ساهمو في تطوير المؤشر

  :015:

----------


## ابو لاما

> اخي ابوعون اطال الله عمرك 
> لقد وضعت اكثر من ملف 
> اي وااحد نركبة 
> جزاااااك الله خير

 اتفضل الشرح . :Regular Smile:

----------


## فورككس

عزيزي ابو عون ... ما فيه ستوب لوز للصفقات ؟

----------


## ابو لاما

> عزيزي ابو عون ... ما فيه ستوب لوز للصفقات ؟

 طبعا لازم تحط ستوب لوز اخئ العزيز . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> جزاك الله خير ابوعون انت والاخوان وانا كنت من المتابعين للمؤشر القديم .ولكن حاليا المؤشر الجديد فعلا مختلف عن السابق واتوقع نتايجه افضل انشاءالله

 ان شاء الله وجزاك الله الف خير وشكرا علئ مرورك الكريم . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## تاسي

الله يوفقك يا ابا عون   دائماً مُحب للخير

----------


## ابو لاما

> الله يوفقك يا ابا عون   دائماً مُحب للخير

 امين يا رب العالمين . :Regular Smile: 
الله يوفق الجميع ان شاء الله . :Regular Smile:

----------


## thecreativex

مجهود و ابداع مش عارف اقول ايه  :Asvc:   ان شاء الله ربنا حيكرمك يا ابو عون من واسع فضله لانك بتحب اخوانك و بتحتوا تساعدهم !  :Inlove:   و ان شاء الله المؤشر تطلع نتايجه ايجابيه و نستفيد منه جميعا ..  :Hands:   متابع معاكم عن قرب  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابو لاما

> استخد م فريم الساعة فقط ولازم الميتاتريدر يكون مظبوط مع توقيت المملكة الرياض .

 استخدم فريم الاربعة ساعات قصدي مش الساعة عذرا خطاء مطبعئ . :Regular Smile:

----------


## Anas AL Sadi

اللهم اجمعني ب ابو عون في الجنة.. امين

----------


## وسام النوباني

بصراحة اول مرة انتبه للموضوع هذا بارك الله فيك ابو عون وربنا يوفقك ان شاء الله وكل الاخوان الي شاركو حتى لو بفكرة او اقتراح او ملاحظة

----------


## ابو لاما

> اللهم اجمعني ب ابو عون في الجنة.. امين

 امين ان شاء الله نجتمع كلنا مع حبيبنا المصطفئ صلئ الله عليه وسلم في جنة الفردوس الاعلئ يا رب :Hands:

----------


## Anas AL Sadi

ممكن يا ابو عون تشرح كيفية الدخول .. لان في اكثر من خط..
و كم يفرق توقيت الرياض عن GMT .. و ايش الشركات الي توقيتها متوافق

----------


## THE BIG BOSs

ان  شاء  االله   نفتح  ورشة  عمل  ياابو  عون   بتكون  الورشة  الذهبية

----------


## ابو لاما

> *alot of people have come to our life and left without even touching the edge of it...but you abo 3oon you might change our whole life 
> ابداع لا يوصف والله*

 جزاك الله الف خير . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## القلزم

الله يعطيك العافيه 
نجربه ان شاء الله

----------


## ابو لاما

> ايه يا ابوعون انتا ناقص الناس تعملك نشيد وطنى 
> يلا بسرعه انجز وحط المؤشر واحنا نشيك عليه
>  بسرعه ابرز المؤشر والا

 ههههههه الله يسامحك فين خلاص اخذت المؤشر وهرببت كعادتك  :Big Grin:

----------


## ابو لاما

> ممكن يا ابو عون تشرح كيفية الدخول .. لان في اكثر من خط..
> و كم يفرق توقيت الرياض عن GMT .. و ايش الشركات الي توقيتها متوافق

 الدخول بيع مع الخط الاحمر ةشراء مع الخط الاخضر وتحتاج لمؤشر الزمن عشان ياكد الدخول وان شاء الله قريب يكون معاكم ودعواتكم وبس . :Regular Smile: 
انصحك بالشركات هذه altrade
afb
hy markets
odlsecurities
verangoldbank 
new era trading
هذولاء جربتهم

----------


## ayman_am76

بارك الله فيك والله كما عهدناك دائما استاذنا الكريم ابو عون مبدع وسباق ومحب للخير 
والله اني احبك في الله
اللهم ادخل ابو عون الجنة وارزقه من حيث لا يحتسب

----------


## Anas AL Sadi

> الدخول بيع مع الخط الاحمر ةشراء مع الخط الاخضر وتحتاج لمؤشر الزمن عشان ياكد الدخول وان شاء الله قريب يكون معاكم ودعواتكم وبس .
> انصحك بالشركات هذه altrade
> afb
> hy markets
> odlsecurities
> verangoldbank 
> new era trading
> هذولاء جربتهم

 طب ايش الي نستعمله معاهم.. المؤشر الي ارفقته اول مرة ولا الثاني..
و جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## ابو لاما

> بارك الله فيك والله كما عهدناك دائما استاذنا الكريم ابو عون مبدع وسباق ومحب للخير 
> والله اني احبك في الله
> اللهم ادخل ابو عون الجنة وارزقه من حيث لا يحتسب

 بارك الله فيك اخئ الكريم واحببك الله الذئ احببتنئ فيه وان شاء الله ندخل الجنة باذنه تعالئ ورزقك الله كذلك من حيث لا تحتسب . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> طب ايش الي نستعمله معاهم.. المؤشر الي ارفقته اول مرة ولا الثاني..
> و جزاك الله كل خير

 نفس الملفات بس رفعتها عدة مرات عشان الاخوة اليدخلوا ما يتعبوا في ايجادها وبس . :Regular Smile: 
شوف شرح لكيفية وضع الملفات في الصفحات السابقة او اقول لك شوف هنا . :Regular Smile:

----------


## Anas AL Sadi



----------


## سعودي22

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## mogafx

بارك الله فيك أبو عون ، و جاري تجربة المؤشر .
و جزاك الله خيراً على حِرصك الدائم على إفادة إخوانك .
تقبل أرق تحياتي

----------


## jnene

مشكور أخونا أبو عون على المؤشر وأن شاء الله يصمد أمام تجارب الأخوان 
عن نفسي سأقوم بتجربته الأسبوع القادم وسأوافيكم بالنتائج وأن شاء الله خير

----------


## ابو لاما

> مشكور أخونا أبو عون على المؤشر وأن شاء الله يصمد أمام تجارب الأخوان 
> عن نفسي سأقوم بتجربته الأسبوع القادم وسأوافيكم بالنتائج وأن شاء الله خير

 لا شكر علئ واجب هو مش راح يصمد الا بمؤشر الزمن بس ممكن يكون مفيد اذا استخدم معاه الدايفرجنس وموشرات التشبع والله اعلم . :Regular Smile:

----------


## Anas AL Sadi

> لا شكر علئ واجب هو مش راح يصمد الا بمؤشر الزمن بس ممكن يكون مفيد اذا استخدم معاه الدايفرجنس وموشرات التشبع والله اعلم .

 مثل

----------


## ابراهيم نصار

ليه ياشباب شايف ان في انتقاد كبير للمؤشر 
اكيد المؤشر بيتبع السعر ومستحيل السعر هو اللي يتبع المؤشر هذا من وجهة نظري واللي قراء الكتاب اللي الحمد لله ترجمته كان شاف ان فائدة هذا المؤشر تكمن في تحديد نقاط دعم ومقاومه قويه هذا اولاً اما ثانياً وهو وجود مركز الثقل ( الجاذبية ) واللي قال عنه بالخياط ان السعر بنسبه كبيره يذهب اليها  
ثالثا نجاح المؤشر في تحديد حركة السوق والترند  
رابعا بيعطيك بنسبه 90 % القرار الصحيح لمعرفه اماكن البيع والشراء وانا بقول اماكن وليس نقاط   
خامسا واخيرا انا مجرب المؤشر ومحقق معايا مكاسب كويسه والحمد لله  
والشكر واصل لاخي ابو عون وكل من ساهم في التطوير 
وارجوكم لا تحكموا على شي الا بعد تجربته

----------


## ابو لاما

> مثل

 ممتاز  هذا اول مثال كامل لاستخدام المؤشر ويا ريت تسوئ منه تمبلت ترفقه هنا . :Regular Smile:

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

العمل على فريم الاربع ساعات  لكن هل المؤشر والتمبلت هونفسه الذي وضعته مرة اخرى وشكرا لكم اخي ابو عون وفتح الله عليكم

----------


## aziz6565

ابو عون 
انت     
كريم  
زادك الله علما و رزقا

----------


## ابو لاما

> ليه ياشباب شايف ان في انتقاد كبير للمؤشر 
> اكيد المؤشر بيتبع السعر ومستحيل السعر هو اللي يتبع المؤشر هذا من وجهة نظري واللي قراء الكتاب اللي الحمد لله ترجمته كان شاف ان فائدة هذا المؤشر تكمن في تحديد نقاط دعم ومقاومه قويه هذا اولاً اما ثانياً وهو وجود مركز الثقل ( الجاذبية ) واللي قال عنه بالخياط ان السعر بنسبه كبيره يذهب اليها  
> ثالثا نجاح المؤشر في تحديد حركة السوق والترند  
> رابعا بيعطيك بنسبه 90 % القرار الصحيح لمعرفه اماكن البيع والشراء وانا بقول اماكن وليس نقاط   
> خامسا واخيرا انا مجرب المؤشر ومحقق معايا مكاسب كويسه والحمد لله  
> والشكر واصل لاخي ابو عون وكل من ساهم في التطوير 
> وارجوكم لا تحكموا على شي الا بعد تجربته

 لا مافيش نقد كبير هي محاولتين او واحدة وطفيتها  :Big Grin:

----------


## ابو لاما

> العمل على فريم الاربع ساعات  لكن هل المؤشر والتمبلت هونفسه الذي وضعته مرة اخرى وشكرا لكم اخي ابو عون وفتح الله عليكم

 ايوا هو نفسه بس كررته عشان الاخوة ما يتعبوا في ايجاده . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابراهيم نصار

> لا مافيش نقد كبير هي محاولتين او واحدة وطفيتها

  بحسب   
هههههههههههههههه

----------


## medhat 2007

مشكور على هذا المؤشر و على المجهود الممتاز بارك الله فيك

----------


## ابو لاما

> مشكور على هذا المؤشر و على المجهود الممتاز بارك الله فيك

 وبارك فيك كذلك . :Regular Smile:

----------


## THE BIG BOSs

> وبارك فيك كذلك .

 عفوا   ما هو فائدة  مؤشر  الزمن   وهل  هذا  يبطل  من فعالية المؤشر  بدونه ؟؟

----------


## ابو لاما

> عفوا   ما هو فائدة  مؤشر  الزمن   وهل  هذا  يبطل  من فعالية المؤشر  بدونه ؟؟

 مؤشر الزمن يحدد لك الاشارات القوية والمؤكدة للدخول وهو لا يبطل هذا المؤشر فهذا هو المؤشر الاساسي واذا استخدمت مخاطرة معقولة واسلوب التعزيز مع ستوب لوز مناسب يمكن ان تستغنئ عن مؤشر الزمن . :Regular Smile:

----------


## THE BIG BOSs

> مؤشر الزمن يحدد لك الاشارات القوية والمؤكدة للدخول وهو لا يبطل هذا المؤشر فهذا هو المؤشر الاساسي واذا استخدمت مخاطرة معقولة واسلوب التعزيز مع ستوب لوز مناسب يمكن ان تستغنئ عن مؤشر الزمن .

 يا عساك  ما تذوق  النار  انت  ومن  يعز  عليك

----------


## Anas AL Sadi

> ممتاز  هذا اول مثال كامل لاستخدام المؤشر ويا ريت تسوئ منه تمبلت ترفقه هنا .

 اعذرني يا ابو عون.. ترا معرفتي بالMetatrader صفر.. من يوم ما دخلت السوق و انا على الJava.. 
انا استعملت الOsma باعداداته الاساسية و الاستوكاستك

----------


## ابو لاما

> اعذرني يا ابو عون.. ترا معرفتي بالMetatrader صفر.. من يوم ما دخلت السوق و انا على الJava.. 
> انا استعملت الOsma باعداداته الاساسية و الاستوكاستك

 اتمنئ الفكرة تكون وصلت وليس هناك مشكلة وشكرا لك . :Regular Smile:

----------


## Anas AL Sadi

> مؤشر الزمن يحدد لك الاشارات القوية والمؤكدة للدخول وهو لا يبطل هذا المؤشر فهذا هو المؤشر الاساسي واذا استخدمت مخاطرة معقولة واسلوب التعزيز مع ستوب لوز مناسب يمكن ان تستغنئ عن مؤشر الزمن .

 طيب ايش رايك بالاستوب.. كم نحطة?

----------


## ابو لاما

> يا عساك  ما تذوق  النار  انت  ومن  يعز  عليك

 جمعا ان شاء الله  :Cry Smile:  :Hands:

----------


## ابو لاما

> طيب ايش رايك بالاستوب.. كم نحطة?

 الستوب خذه من الفريم الاكبر الفريم اليومئ والله اعلم . :Regular Smile:

----------


## تجارة بلا حدود

بارك الله فيك وهو تحت التجربة .

----------


## Anas AL Sadi

كمان مثال

----------


## جولاي

الحمدالله ان ا كتشاف المؤشر صار  على يدك يا ابو عون  :Regular Smile:    
تسلم يالغالي ربي يوفقك ويسهل لك امرك  
بالنسبة للمؤشر الاول الذي وضعته قلت نستخدمه على فريم الساعة  
والثاني على الاربع ساعاات  
هل المؤشرين مختلفين يعني واحد  للساعة والثاني للاربع ساعات ؟   
  وشكرا  من القلب

----------


## فتى السعودية

ابو عون بعد اضافة المؤشر الى الملف يظهر الفريم بالون الابيض دون المؤشر ؟؟؟ 
شسالفه :016:

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

> ابو عون بعد اضافة المؤشر الى الملف يظهر الفريم بالون الابيض دون المؤشر ؟؟؟ 
> شسالفه

 اخي العزيز ضع التمبلت في مكانه المخصص اي في التمبلت وضع المؤشر في الاندكيتور

----------


## Anas AL Sadi

> ابو عون بعد اضافة المؤشر الى الملف يظهر الفريم بالون الابيض دون المؤشر ؟؟؟ 
> شسالفه

 لم تقم بنسخ المؤشرات في مكانهم..

----------


## @ابو عصام@

> الدخول بيع مع الخط الاحمر ةشراء مع الخط الاخضر وتحتاج لمؤشر الزمن عشان ياكد الدخول وان شاء الله قريب يكون معاكم ودعواتكم وبس .
> انصحك بالشركات هذه altrade
> afb
> hy markets
> odlsecurities
> verangoldbank 
> new era trading
> هذولاء جربتهم

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اخي الكريم ابو عون بارك الله فيك ومجهود تشكر عليه  رزقك الله الجنة لحبك للخير ولمساعدة اخوانك فلقد لمسنا هذا في كل ما تقدمه   انا والله احترت مع هذا المؤشر وجربت عليه اعداد كثره جدا  وحاولت وحاولت  وصادفتني مشاكل كثيره  ارفقها في الصور التالية عند عمل باك تست للمؤشر فانه يغير اتجاهه  عادي ليست هذه هي المشكله طالما اننا سوف نختار نقطة الدخول  همسه : ان كان المؤشر لا يصلح للباك تست ارجوك لا تنظر الى مشاركتي هذه ارجو ان تدلني من واقع خبرتك مع هذا المؤشر

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

> نفس الملفات بس رفعتها عدة مرات عشان الاخوة اليدخلوا ما يتعبوا في ايجادها وبس .
> شوف شرح لكيفية وضع الملفات في الصفحات السابقة او اقول لك شوف هنا .

 راجع هذه الصفحة

----------


## SamehKing

هذا هو التمبليت مضاف اليه الاستوك والماك, (طبعا يجب وضع باقى الملفات الاخرى اللى اخى ابوعون ارفقها مشكورا).
محاوله متواضعه منى للمشاركه ,فقط لوجه الله تعالى , وللتسهيل على اخوانا.

----------


## raider

بارك الله فيك
فعلا انت كريم ومحب للغير 
وبصماتك واضحة

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اخي الكريم ابو عون بارك الله فيك ومجهود تشكر عليه  رزقك الله الجنة لحبك للخير ولمساعدة اخوانك فلقد لمسنا هذا في كل ما تقدمه   انا والله احترت مع هذا المؤشر وجربت عليه اعداد كثره جدا  وحاولت وحاولت  وصادفتني مشاكل كثيره  ارفقها في الصور التالية عند عمل باك تست للمؤشر فانه يغير اتجاهه  عادي ليست هذه هي المشكله طالما اننا سوف نختار نقطة الدخول  همسه : ان كان المؤشر لا يصلح للباك تست ارجوك لا تنظر الى مشاركتي هذه ارجو ان تدلني من واقع خبرتك مع هذا المؤشر

 اخئ الكريم  تحتاج للدخول مؤشرا اخر هو مؤشر الزمن ويمكن الاستعاضة عنه بمؤشرات الدايفرجنس والتشبع حاليا حتئ انهئ اعداد مؤشر الزمن و الافضل حاليا ان تستخدم فيرم الاربع ساعات فقط وتدخل من الخط الاخضر السميك . :Regular Smile: 
شباب السوق بداء وقد لا استطيع الرد بفعالية كما سبق . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## golden2000

الف الف شكر ليك يا استاذنا
وان شاء الله يكون مؤشر الخير علي الكل
لي لستفسار لو سمحت 
كان لينا اخ في المنتدي ارفقلنا تمبلت 
يشبه في فكرته المؤشرك
وكان بيتناوله في الموضوع https://forum.arabictrader.com/t49496.html  
مش شايف تشابه بين الاتنين

----------


## ابو لاما

> الف الف شكر ليك يا استاذنا
> وان شاء الله يكون مؤشر الخير علي الكل
> لي لستفسار لو سمحت 
> كان لينا اخ في المنتدي ارفقلنا تمبلت 
> يشبه في فكرته المؤشرك
> وكان بيتناوله في الموضوع https://forum.arabictrader.com/t49496.html  
> مش شايف تشابه بين الاتنين

 شباب تم التطوير التالئ وتم اضافة مؤشر ثابت العلامة لكن يج استخدام خاصية التعزيز معه ووضع مجال 70 نقطة وقف خسارة اقل شئ وهو مؤقت حتئ تجهيز مؤشر الزمن وهذه هي المؤشرات والتمبلت. :Regular Smile:

----------


## وسيم العتيبي

جزاك الله خير يا ابو عون ويعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## الاسدي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  جزاك الله الف خير اخي  زعيم الثوره ابو عوان  واسال الله ان يجعل ما تقدم في ميزان اعمالك  بصرحه ولا  اروع    من بدايه السوق الى الان  الحمد لله  كل اشارته ايجابه    استخدمته على فريم  5 دقايق   البوند دولار   اليورو دولار   وما احلا الشراء من الخط الازراق المخطط  وما احلا التعزيز  من عند  الخط الاخظر  الكبير   والعكس  صحيح  بالنسبه لي  لا اعزز من الخط  المخطط الذي في الوسط  وجه نظر

----------


## ابو لاما

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  جزاك الله الف خير اخي  زعيم الثوره ابو عوان  واسال الله ان يجعل ما تقدم في ميزان اعمالك  بصرحه ولا  اروع    من بدايه السوق الى الان  الحمد لله  كل اشارته ايجابه    استخدمته على فريم  5 دقايق   البوند دولار   اليورو دولار   وما احلا الشراء من الخط الازراق المخطط  وما احلا التعزيز  من عند  الخط الاخظر  الكبير   والعكس  صحيح  بالنسبه لي  لا اعزز من الخط  المخطط الذي في الوسط  وجه نظر

 الحمدلله نريد رائ المزيد وبصراحة هو مؤشر متعوب فيه وان شا ء الله ينفعكم يا رب  :Hands:

----------


## ابو لاما

> هذا هو التمبليت مضاف اليه الاستوك والماك, (طبعا يجب وضع باقى الملفات الاخرى اللى اخى ابوعون ارفقها مشكورا).
> محاوله متواضعه منى للمشاركه ,فقط لوجه الله تعالى , وللتسهيل على اخوانا.

 جزاك الله الف خير . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## THE BIG BOSs

مؤشر  ممتاز  حصدت  منه  اليوم  150  نقطة   ووضعت الوقف  على  ربح  50  وضرب  ..
  الفرصة كانت على الباوند ين  وتم البيع من الخط الاحمر  ..
الله  يسعدك  ياابو  عون  والاخ  برنس     وجميع  اعضاء المتداول  العربي .. 
همسة: العقود كانت  ب 10  سنت  للتجريب لمدة  اسبوع ..

----------


## ابو لاما

شباب هذا الملف يحوئ تمبلت معدل ورهيب جدا ان شاء الله يفسر الحركة افضل من ما سبق . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> مؤشر  ممتاز  حصدت  منه  اليوم  150  نقطة   ووضعت الوقف  على  ربح  50  وضرب  ..
>   الفرصة كانت على الباوند ين  وتم البيع من الخط الاحمر  ..
> الله  يسعدك  ياابو  عون  والاخ  برنس     وجميع  اعضاء المتداول  العربي .. 
> همسة: العقود كانت  ب 10  سنت  للتجريب لمدة  اسبوع ..

 مبروك اخئ الكريم ودائما المخاطرة تكون معقولة . :Regular Smile: 
بانتظار المزيد من المجربين . :Regular Smile: 
لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## الاسدي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اخي ابو عون الملف فيه ثلاثه تمبلنت  اخي اي  تمبلنت نستخدم جزاك الله خير

----------


## ابو لاما

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اخي ابو عون الملف فيه ثلاثه تمبلنت  اخي اي  تمبلنت نستخدم جزاك الله خير

 استخدم اليعجبك واافضل الاسمه prince 
الثانئ فيه مؤشر مضاف يعطيك علامات دخول وخروج
الاخير فيه مستويات زيادة لتفسير الحركة في الفريمات الكبيرة 
الافضل هو الاصلئ الاساسئ . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الد والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## fundays22

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
الاخ الفاضل الكريم المحترم ابو عون
جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم علي هذا الموشر 
اخي الكريم
انا الاحظ ان مع تحرك السعر فان الخطوط تبتعد عما كانت علية لا اعرف ان كانت الخطوط مصممة بهذة التقنية ام الخطوط يتحرك مع السعر  
مرفق ثلاث شارتات لليور انظر اخي الي الخط الازرق المنقط العلوي وكيف تحرك مع السعر 
في انتظار تلعيقك  
همسة
انني سعيد جدا بما توصلت الية وما اقولة الان اذا كان انتقاد لا سمح الله فاعتبرة يا اخي الكريم انتقاد بناء حتي نستطيع بهذا الموشر معرفة ايجابياتة وسلبياتة
جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم وجلعة في ميزان حسناتك
وشكرا لشحصك الكريم

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> الاخ الفاضل الكريم المحترم ابو عون
> جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم علي هذا الموشر 
> اخي الكريم
> انا الاحظ ان مع تحرك السعر فان الخطوط تبتعد عما كانت علية لا اعرف ان كانت الخطوط مصممة بهذة التقنية ام الخطوط يتحرك مع السعر  
> مرفق ثلاث شارتات لليور انظر اخي الي الخط الازرق المنقط العلوي وكيف تحرك مع السعر 
> في انتظار تلعيقك  
> همسة
> انني سعيد جدا بما توصلت الية وما اقولة الان اذا كان انتقاد لا سمح الله فاعتبرة يا اخي الكريم انتقاد بناء حتي نستطيع بهذا الموشر معرفة ايجابياتة وسلبياتة
> ...

 اخئ الكريم لا بد ان يتحرك المؤشر مع الاسعار لكن فكرته الاساسية تعتمد علئ تقنية رقمية وصلت الئ فهمها مربوطة باسس معينة لا اود البوح بها الان لذلك استخدم الفريم صاحب القالب الزمنئ الاكبر والافضل هو الاربع ساعات للدخول واليومي للستوب لوز واتخدم مؤشرات اخرئ لتاكيد الدخول منها مؤشر الزمن الذئ سوف ارفقه بعد ان ابرمجه . :Regular Smile: 
وشكرا لنقدك البناء . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## fundays22

> اخئ الكريم لا بد ان يتحرك المؤشر مع الاسعار لكن فكرته الاساسية تعتمد علئ تقنية رقمية وصلت الئ فهمها مربوطة باسس معينة لا اود البوح بها الان لذلك استخدم الفريم صاحب القالب الزمنئ الاكبر والافضل هو الاربع ساعات للدخول واليومي للستوب لوز واتخدم مؤشرات اخرئ لتاكيد الدخول منها مؤشر الزمن الذئ سوف ارفقه بعد ان ابرمجه .
> وشكرا لنقدك البناء .
> لك كل الود والتقدير .

 جزاك الله خيرا اخي ابو عون
وانني سعيد جدا لاننا نمتلك من العقول الايجابية ما يؤهلنا لكي نعمل اي شي فيخدمة صالح المسلمين
وشكرا لشخصك الكريم

----------


## محمد ياسين

السلام عليكم : ما شاء الله من نجاح لأخر  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## جنان

ما شاء الله، قرأت الموضوع من أوله لآخره .. عمل رائع ! 
بطبعي غير صبورة .. لكن الفوركس علمني الصبر، فـ سأصبر حتى ينتهي مؤشر الزمن وأعمل بالنموذج النهائي مرة واحدة إن شاء الله 
شكرا لك، لا حرمت الأجر

----------


## ابراهيم نصار

الحمد لله دخلت على الاسترالي دولار بالامس بيع بربح 40 نقطه 
قريب جدا هضع الفرص بالصور ولكن الايام هذا بكون فاضي بس بالليل عشان الشغل

----------


## ma6a6

> الحمد لله دخلت على الاسترالي دولار بالامس بيع بربح 40 نقطه 
> قريب جدا هضع الفرص بالصور ولكن الايام هذا بكون فاضي بس بالليل عشان الشغل

  
الله يعطيكم العافيه على هذا المجهود الجبار ومساعدتكم اخوانكم.
اخي البرنس على اي تايم فريم تشتغل ؟ هل الاربع ساعات ام غيرها؟
وشكرا

----------


## ابو لاما

> الحمد لله دخلت على الاسترالي دولار بالامس بيع بربح 40 نقطه 
> قريب جدا هضع الفرص بالصور ولكن الايام هذا بكون فاضي بس بالليل عشان الشغل

 الف مبروك البرنس . :Regular Smile: 
وان شاء الله من نجاح لنجاح . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم : ما شاء الله من نجاح لأخر

 جزاك الله الف خير انت فين مختفئ كذا الورشة بتاعت اليوت فقدتك . :Regular Smile:   

> ما شاء الله، قرأت الموضوع من أوله لآخره .. عمل رائع ! 
> بطبعي غير صبورة .. لكن الفوركس علمني الصبر، فـ سأصبر حتى ينتهي مؤشر الزمن وأعمل بالنموذج النهائي مرة واحدة إن شاء الله 
> شكرا لك، لا حرمت الأجر

 ان شاء الله مؤشر الزمن عما قريب . :Regular Smile: 
وجزاكي الله الف خير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## kareemmalki

بالمرفقات 3 تيمبليت أيها نستخدم prince- onat - the one

----------


## ابو لاما

> بالمرفقات 3 تيمبليت أيها نستخدم prince- onat - the one

 استحدم prince . :Regular Smile:

----------


## arwa1

سوال مبتدئ 
البيع من الاحمر    والشراء من الاخضر       
بس السوال من الاحمر العلوي او المنقط         ونفس الكلام من الاخضر السفلي او المنقط

----------


## ابو لاما

> سوال مبتدئ 
> البيع من الاحمر    والشراء من الاخضر       
> بس السوال من الاحمر العلوي او المنقط         ونفس الكلام من الاخضر السفلي او المنقط

 يمكن الدخول من اي واحد فيهم ويعتمد ذلك علئ مؤشر  الزمن وسارفقه قريبا ان شا ءالله بعد ان ابرمجه واعده اعداد جيد والان يمكن الاستعاضة بمؤشرات التشبع في الدخو الستوتتك لفريم الاربعة ساعات . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابراهيم نصار

> الله يعطيكم العافيه على هذا المجهود الجبار ومساعدتكم اخوانكم.
> اخي البرنس على اي تايم فريم تشتغل ؟ هل الاربع ساعات ام غيرها؟
> وشكرا

  
اخي بشتغل بدأ من فريم الربع ساعه فما فوق  
ولكن بستخدم مؤشرات اخرى لتأكيد الدخول والحمد لله بدونها كمان بقدر ااكد دخولي

----------


## ابراهيم نصار

> الف مبروك البرنس .
> وان شاء الله من نجاح لنجاح .
> لك كل الود والتقدير .

 الله يبارك فيك ياغالي عبال الحقيقي

----------


## الاسدي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  جزاك الله اخي ابو عون قائد الثوره على هذا المؤشر الرائع نعم الكثر من رائع  لو تعرف ايه اليوم عملت بالمجنون بهدلته اخر بهدله طالع واكل نازل واكل 
هذا بفضل من الله ثم منك اخي  اسال الله ان يزدك من علمه ويوفقك الى برمج المؤشر الزمني باسرع وقت

----------


## محمد ياسين

> جزاك الله الف خير انت فين مختفئ كذا الورشة بتاعت اليوت فقدتك .

 ان شاء الله ما تفقدو غالي   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  والله كنت عم اصرف الفلوس اللي ربحتها الجمعة الماضية   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  مبرووك السيارة  :Drive1:  :Good:   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابو لاما

شباب ابشركم   :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA: 
جهزت مؤشر الزمن  :18:  :18:  :18:  :18:  :18: 
والحمدلله . :Regular Smile:

----------


## arwa1

الله يبشرك بالجنه

----------


## د:محمد العشري

الحقنا بيه الله يخليك

----------


## arwa1

يله شد حيلك معانا والمحصله سياره زي في التوقيع

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

مبارك مبارك مبارك مبارك مبارك مبارك مبارك مبارك

----------


## ابراهيم نصار

> شباب ابشركم 
> جهزت مؤشر الزمن 
> والحمدلله .

 الف مبروك وربنا يباركلك ان شاء الله

----------


## ابو لاما

شوفوا شباب . :Regular Smile: 
ايش رايكم . :Regular Smile:

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

ارى شهباحارقة تنصب على اعدائك بورك ذلك العقل النير وبوركت تلك السواعد وفتح الله عليك فتوح العارفين الكمل

----------


## I_MUSTAFA_I

:015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:   :015: ماشاءالله تبارك الله :015:   :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## عمران حسن

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله   جزاك الله عنا كل خير  و رزقك صحة عافيه وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك  و الى مزيد من التقدم

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

الحمد لله الواحد الاحد الفرد الصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا احد اللهم يا جامع الشتات ويا مخرج النبات ويا رافع السموات ويا كاشف البليات ومجيب الدعوات ويا رافع الدرجات اعط اخي ابو عون ما يتمنى من خيري الدنيا والاخرة امين واجزه عنا خير الجزاء وارزقنا جميعارزقا حلالا طيبا غدقا كثيرا مباركا فيه امين

----------


## ma6a6

> شباب ابشركم 
> جهزت مؤشر الزمن 
> والحمدلله .

 الله يبشرك بالجنه انت واحبابك..........آمين

----------


## 4xtrader

اين هو اخي وبارك الله فيك ويكثر من امثالك

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

تعجز الكلمات في التعبير عما ينتابني من شعور بالسرور ولكني ارجو الله العلي القدير ان  يتمم  بخير

----------


## deadsoul

*على قدر اهل العزم تأتي العزائم...
للمتابعه ..*

----------


## محمد ياسين

> شباب ابشركم 
> جهزت مؤشر الزمن 
> والحمدلله .

  :015:  :015:  :015:  الف الف مبروك  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## fundays22

جزاك الله خيرا اخي ابو عون لانك ادخلت السعادة علي كثير من الاخوة

----------


## ابو لاما

> الله يبشرك بالجنه

  

> الحقنا بيه الله يخليك

  

> يله شد حيلك معانا والمحصله سياره زي في التوقيع

  

> مبارك مبارك مبارك مبارك مبارك مبارك مبارك مبارك

  

> الف مبروك وربنا يباركلك ان شاء الله

  

> ارى شهباحارقة تنصب على اعدائك بورك ذلك العقل النير وبوركت تلك السواعد وفتح الله عليك فتوح العارفين الكمل

  

> ماشاءالله تبارك الله

  

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله   جزاك الله عنا كل خير  و رزقك صحة عافيه وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك  و الى مزيد من التقدم

  

> الحمد لله الواحد الاحد الفرد الصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا احد اللهم يا جامع الشتات ويا مخرج النبات ويا رافع السموات ويا كاشف البليات ومجيب الدعوات ويا رافع الدرجات اعط اخي ابو عون ما يتمنى من خيري الدنيا والاخرة امين واجزه عنا خير الجزاء وارزقنا جميعارزقا حلالا طيبا غدقا كثيرا مباركا فيه امين

  

> الله يبشرك بالجنه انت واحبابك..........آمين

  

> تعجز الكلمات في التعبير عما ينتابني من شعور بالسرور ولكني ارجو الله العلي القدير ان  يتمم  بخير

  

> *على قدر اهل العزم تأتي العزائم...
> للمتابعه ..*

  

> الف الف مبروك

  

> جزاك الله خيرا اخي ابو عون لانك ادخلت السعادة علي كثير من الاخوة

 جزاكم الله جميعا الف خير واعذروني رحت اتغدئ هذا الملف فيه كل المؤشرات والتمبلت وكل شئ . :Regular Smile: 
التمبلت اسمه abo3oon 
لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## emeerateb2

> نفس الملفات بس رفعتها عدة مرات عشان الاخوة اليدخلوا ما يتعبوا في ايجادها وبس .
> شوف شرح لكيفية وضع الملفات في الصفحات السابقة او اقول لك شوف هنا .

 استاذا ابو العون 
لقد قمت بانزال التمبل والمؤشرات 
لكن اللحظ اختلاف بين المؤشرات وبعضها وايضن بين التامبل والموشرات  :016: 
فهل تستطيع عمل مؤشر واحد فقط بدل التمبل ويكون بنفس اعدادات التمبل لانى اعتقد هى الاظبط
وشكرااااااااااا :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابو لاما

> *على قدر اهل العزم تأتي العزائم...
> للمتابعه ..*

 استخدم الفريم اليومي . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو ريماس

> *على قدر اهل العزم تأتي العزائم...* *للمتابعه ..*

 ويش رايكم لو نستخدم  wolfwave    للتاكيد الدخول من اقرب خط ويفضل الخط الاخضر والاحمر

----------


## ابو لاما

> استاذا ابو العون 
> لقد قمت بانزال التمبل والمؤشرات 
> لكن اللحظ اختلاف بين المؤشرات وبعضها وايضن بين التامبل والموشرات 
> فهل تستطيع عمل مؤشر واحد فقط بدل التمبل ويكون بنفس اعدادات التمبل لانى اعتقد هى الاظبط
> وشكرااااااااااا

 نزل الملف الاخير والتمبلت متنوع لاعطاء خيارات عديدة للناس . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> ويش رايكم لو نستخدم  wolfwave    للتاكيد الدخول من اقرب خط ويفضل الخط الاخضر والاحمر

 استخدم فريم الاربعة ساعات مع مؤشر الزمن ومافئ حوجة لاي شئ اخر . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو ريماس

فرصه ايضا على فريم الساعه   
ارتداد من الخط الازرق + الرقم خمسه لمعرفه الهدف تاكيد الدخول

----------


## abosalah

استاذ ابو عون جزاك الله خيرا 
انا وضعت المؤشرات مكانها  , وكله تمام  
ولكنى اجد 3 تمبليتات فهل يتم استدعاء جميع التمبليتات على التشارت \؟؟ اعتقد لا ؟؟ 
ما هو التمبليت المستخدم

----------


## ابو لاما

> فرصه ايضا على فريم الساعه   
> ارتداد من الخط الازرق + الرقم خمسه لمعرفه الهدف تاكيد الدخول

 اخي  اقلك فريم الاربعة ساعات ومؤشر الزمن ولا تملئ الموضوع مشاركات غير مفيدة اذا سمحت وافتح ورشة لوحدك بمؤشر الذئب و لا تشتت الناس . :Regular Smile:

----------


## القطرب

> جزاكم الله جميعا الف خير واعذروني رحت اتغدئ هذا الملف فيه كل المؤشرات والتمبلت وكل شئ .
> التمبلت اسمه abo3oon 
> لكم كل الود والتقدير .

  بيض الله وجهك يا أبو عون ... وجزاك الله الجنة ومن تحب.

----------


## ابو لاما

> استاذ ابو عون جزاك الله خيرا 
> انا وضعت المؤشرات مكانها  , وكله تمام  
> ولكنى اجد 3 تمبليتات فهل يتم استدعاء جميع التمبليتات على التشارت \؟؟ اعتقد لا ؟؟ 
> ما هو التمبليت المستخدم

 تمبلت abo3oon

----------


## مصطفى فارس

جزاك الله كل خير على كل ماتقدمة بدون مقابل  تحياتى

----------


## القطرب

كيف نستفيد من مؤشر الزمن يا أخ أبو عون؟؟؟

----------


## ابو لاما

> كيف نستفيد من مؤشر الزمن يا أخ أبو عون؟؟؟

 تنظر للمؤشر الاولئ في فريم الاربعة ساعات اذا اقترب من مستوئ مقاومة احمر او احمر مخطط او اخضر او اخضر مخطط تنظر لمؤشر الزمن اذا تجاوز مستوئ واحد معناه لا تدخل الان الا اذا كان الخط احمر او اخضر تدخل واذا تجاوز المستوئ الثانئ والثالث تدخل في كل الاحوال من المستوئ المخطط او الخط الاحمر اياهم وصل عندهم السعر طبعا عكس تدخل بيع من فوق وشراء من تحت . :Regular Smile: 
ان شاء الله تكون فهمت . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو ريماس

> اخي اقلك فريم الاربعة ساعات ومؤشر الزمن ولا تملئ الموضوع مشاركات غير مفيدة اذا سمحت وافتح ورشة لوحدك بمؤشر الذئب و لا تشتت الناس .

   
                  (( ان بعض الضن اثم ))   
والله لا اقصد التشتيت واضيع الناس ومشاركات غير مفيده   
وانا وضعت المشاركات كلها في ان واحد ولم انتبه الى مؤشر الزمن وبعد وضع المشاركه الثانيه وجدت مشاركتك  
على عموم جزاك الله خير وهي وجهه نضر لانك قلت في مشاركات ضعو مؤشرات لتاكيد الدخول وانت اول واحد وضعت مؤشر في التمبلت لتاكيد الدخول   
               (( وانا اعرف انك قصدتني في عده مشاركات وشخص اخر معي لملاحضتنا على المؤشر   
لاتسئ الضن بالاخرين هداك الله

----------


## ابو لاما

> (( ان بعض الضن اثم ))   
> والله لا اقصد التشتيت واضيع الناس ومشاركات غير مفيده   
> وانا وضعت المشاركات كلها في ان واحد ولم انتبه الى مؤشر الزمن وبعد وضع المشاركه الثانيه وجدت مشاركتك  
> على عموم جزاك الله خير وهي وجهه نضر لانك قلت في مشاركات ضعو مؤشرات لتاكيد الدخول وانت اول واحد وضعت مؤشر في التمبلت لتاكيد الدخول   
>                (( وانا اعرف انك قصدتني في عده مشاركات وشخص اخر معي لملاحضتنا على المؤشر   
> لاتسئ الضن بالاخرين هداك الله

 اخئ الكريم انا لم اظن بك السوء  وهدانا الله جميعا . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

شباب هذه هي الشروط 
1- استخدام فريم زمنئ او قالب زمنئ اربعة ساعات وفقط . :Regular Smile: 
2-استخدام مؤشر الزمن كما سبق شرحه وفقط . :Regular Smile: 
لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## القطرب

> تنظر للمؤشر الاولئ في فريم الاربعة ساعات اذا اقترب من مستوئ مقاومة احمر او احمر مخطط او اخضر او اخضر مخطط تنظر لمؤشر الزمن اذا تجاوز مستوئ واحد معناه لا تدخل الان الا اذا كان الخط احمر او اخضر تدخل واذا تجاوز المستوئ الثانئ والثالث تدخل في كل الاحوال من المستوئ المخطط او الخط الاحمر اياهم وصل عندهم السعر طبعا عكس تدخل بيع من فوق وشراء من تحت .
> ان شاء الله تكون فهمت .

    بصراحة يحتاج لها مثال على الشارت... علشان أعرف وأفهم المقصود بالمستوى واحد...   سامحنا... بنغلبك معانا... وبيض الله وجهك.

----------


## deadsoul

*الله لا يضيعلك تعب يا ابو عون...
واللي عايز يستفيد يلتزم..
بالنسبه للمؤشر فهو من اصدق المؤشرات على الاطلاق والدليل ان صاحب الفكره بلخياط حقق الملايين دون ان ينتبه الى الاخبار او التحليل الفني او الاساسي ....
ولكن احوال السوق الان شاذه جدا وستعرفون روعه هذا المؤشر عندما يعود السوق للتوازن ستذكرون كلامي..*

----------


## qassam

السلام عليكم ؛ارجو ممن لديه الخبرة الافادة :لقد حاولت انزال المؤشر نحو 7 مرات وفي كل مرة تكون النتيجةانه لا يفتح شيء ؛.... لدي الويندو فيستا ونسخه يتم عبر الفاير فوكس هل في هذا المشكلة ام بشي اخر 
ملا حظة :هدفي ان احصل على المؤشر ....
ولكم كل الشكر

----------


## man4com

أبو عون ... جزاك الله الجنة

----------


## atef abo sofa

اخونا  ابو عون  كان الله في عونك علينا  مشكور من الجميع  ونرجو توضيح  موشر الزمن CANDLE AVE3 والله يجازيك كل الخير والربح في الدنيا والاخرة ...أمين

----------


## ابو لاما

> بصراحة يحتاج لها مثال على الشارت... علشان أعرف وأفهم المقصود بالمستوى واحد...   سامحنا... بنغلبك معانا... وبيض الله وجهك.

 اتفضل . :Regular Smile:

----------


## atef abo sofa

ارجوا المعذرة 
الدخول مع ملامسة السعر الخط 
او 
اغلاق شمعة فوق او تحت الخط  
مع كل كل الشكر

----------


## golden2000

> *الله لا يضيعلك تعب يا ابو عون...* *واللي عايز يستفيد يلتزم..* *بالنسبه للمؤشر فهو من اصدق المؤشرات على الاطلاق والدليل ان صاحب الفكره بلخياط حقق الملايين دون ان ينتبه الى الاخبار او التحليل الفني او الاساسي ....* *ولكن احوال السوق الان شاذه جدا وستعرفون روعه هذا المؤشر عندما يعود السوق للتوازن ستذكرون كلامي..*

 يعني مانستخدم المؤشر حاليا

----------


## ابو لاما

> *الله لا يضيعلك تعب يا ابو عون...
> واللي عايز يستفيد يلتزم..
> بالنسبه للمؤشر فهو من اصدق المؤشرات على الاطلاق والدليل ان صاحب الفكره بلخياط حقق الملايين دون ان ينتبه الى الاخبار او التحليل الفني او الاساسي ....
> ولكن احوال السوق الان شاذه جدا وستعرفون روعه هذا المؤشر عندما يعود السوق للتوازن ستذكرون كلامي..*

 اخئ الكريم كل الجربوا المؤشر حققوا من 40 الئ 150 نقطة وذكروا هم الكلام هذا في البداية وحتئ من دون مؤشر الزمن والمؤشر ممتاز جدا الان . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> يعني مانستخدم المؤشر حاليا

 المؤشر ممتاز حاليا في اخوة جربوه حقيقي  من امس وذكروا تجاربهم في الصفحات السابقة مش عارف ديد سول ماله . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> ارجوا المعذرة 
> الدخول مع ملامسة السعر الخط 
> او 
> اغلاق شمعة فوق او تحت الخط  
> مع كل كل الشكر

 مع ملامسة الخط ان شاء الله . :Regular Smile:

----------


## deadsoul

*عفوا ابو عون لا حد يفهمني غلط ارجوك...* *كلامي موجه للمنتقدين والذين يبحثون عن الحالات القليله التي تجاوز السعر الخط مثلا ومن ثم ارتد منه فيقولون اهه ليش ما رجع السعر مباشره..
وانا اراقب الان على جميع الاوقات والعملات روعه هذا المؤشر بارك الله فيك...
نعم يمكن استخدامه الان وبكل ثقه ولكن مع الالتزام بكلامك للدخول.*

----------


## ابراهيم نصار

الحمد لله دخلت على اليورو ين من الصبح وهذه النتيجه في المرفقات 
ولكن انا دخلت على فريم النص ساعه ولسه الان عارف ان ابو عون اشترط فريم الاربع ساعات 
وفريم الزمني وان شاء الله نلتزم بيه 
اسيبكم مع الشارت

----------


## القطرب

> اتفضل .

 أسعدك الله في الدارين ... وبيض الله وجهك.

----------


## deadsoul

*هذا مثال على ما اقصد وكيف ان المنتقدون ينظرون الى النصف الفارغ من الكأس دائما..*

----------


## ابراهيم نصار

> اخئ الكريم كل الجربوا المؤشر حققوا من 40 الئ 150 نقطة وذكروا هم الكلام هذا في البداية وحتئ من دون مؤشر الزمن والمؤشر ممتاز جدا الان .

  
كلامك صح المؤشر من غير اي اضافات كمان شغال مظبوط كل اللي بتحتاجه انك تأكد الدخول من على اكثر من فريم 
ويمكن المؤشر الزمني كمان يغني عن النظر الى الفريمات الاخرى

----------


## محمد27

سبحان الله 
وله الحمد في الأولى والآخرة 
لم يتوقف تعجبي من تجدد الابداعات في هذا المنتدى 
في كل مرة يظهر لنا نموذج راااائع  ومعدن أنفس من الذهب  في هذا المنتدى وكنت أرى العطاء المتزايد بدءا من إدارة المنتدى  ثم الأخوة المشرفين وعلى رأسهم الأخ سمير  ومرورا ببعض الكتاب والمحللين الذين ضربوا أروع الأمثلة في خلق المسلم وحب الخير للآخرين ,, وعلى سبيل المثال لا الحصر  المهندس محمد (الفقير الى الله ) وحكيم سلماني وابوسليمان  المستحيل وبيل جيتس الاردن  وغواص الفوركس والآن  الأخ ابوعون   
فلله درهم من نخبة  هم الالماس على تاج هذا المنتدى  
ودعواتي لهم بالتوفيق والسداد في الدنيا والآخرة 
وفقك ربي ابا عون والآخ برنس لكل خير 
تحياتي القلبية لكم

----------


## fdi

جزاك الله الف خير ابو عون انت و جميع الي ساهموا بانتاج هذا المؤشر الرائع  :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## fundays22

> *هذا مثال على ما اقصد وكيف ان المنتقدون ينظرون الى النصف الفارغ من الكأس دائما..*

 والله اخي الكريم ياريت كل الفرص تكون بالشكل دة اعتبرها من وجهة نظري هي اضمن الفرص بنسبة 1000000% لان في هذة الحالات الزوج بيكون تعب من المشي وعايز يرجع تاني يعني خلاص تشبع 
جزاك الله خيرا اخي ابو عون علي هذة التحفة الفنية

----------


## deadsoul

*حتى الذهب ذهب مع الخطوط بكل ادب....*

----------


## imgamns

> السلام عليكم ؛ارجو ممن لديه الخبرة الافادة :لقد حاولت انزال المؤشر نحو 7 مرات وفي كل مرة تكون النتيجةانه لا يفتح شيء ؛.... لدي الويندو فيستا ونسخه يتم عبر الفاير فوكس هل في هذا المشكلة ام بشي اخر 
> ملا حظة :هدفي ان احصل على المؤشر ....
> ولكم كل الشكر

 بعد إذن أخينا أبو عون
أخي قاسم
الملف الذي أرفقه أبو عون هو مضغوط ببرنامج وين رار، (إذا لم يكن عندك أخبرني لأرفق لك الملفات مضغوطة ببرنامج وينزب)
أولاً: فك الضغط عنه 
ثانياً: تجد فيه نوعين من الملفات 
النوع الأول بامتداد tpl 
النوع الثاني بامتداد EX4 أو  mq4 
النوع الأول ضعه في المسار التالي:
C:\Program Files\AL Trade 4\experts\indicators 
النوع الثاني ضعه في المسار التالي:
C:\Program Files\AL Trade 4\experts\indicators 
مع مراعاة اسم البرنامج هل هو التريد ميتاتريد أو ميتاتريد 
ثالثاً: أغلق البرنامج إن كان مفتوحا وأعد تشغيله. 
رابعاً: إذا اتبعت جميع الخطوات السابقة ومع ذلك لم يشتغل معك أرجو شرح المشكلة بالتفصيل حتى أستطيع مساعدتك
بارك الله في الجميع
وجزى الله الجميع خيراً

----------


## المحرر الصحفي

> كلامك صح المؤشر من غير اي اضافات كمان شغال مظبوط كل اللي بتحتاجه انك تأكد الدخول من على اكثر من فريم 
> ويمكن المؤشر الزمني كمان يغني عن النظر الى الفريمات الاخرى

 صدقت اخي الكريم   ونحن بالفعل بحاجة لمؤشر الزمن الاصلي  و مازالت المحاولات جاريه للتحصل عليه  وبالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## ابراهيم نصار

> صدقت اخي الكريم   ونحن بالفعل بحاجة لمؤشر الزمن الاصلي  و مازالت المحاولات جاريه للتحصل عليه   وبالتوفيق للجميع

  
شوف يا اخي محرر صعب انك تقدر تجيب المؤشر الزمني الاصلي لان هناك من صنعه او يملكه ويحتكره لنفسه  
لكن احنا بنحاول يكون له بديل والاخ ابو عون جزاه الله كل خير اجتهد ووضع البديل له والسوق شغال واحنا بنجرب المؤشر الزمني وربنا يكرم الكل ويكون احسن من الاصلي كمان

----------


## ناشيء الفوركس

> *هذا مثال على ما اقصد وكيف ان المنتقدون ينظرون الى النصف الفارغ من الكأس دائما..*

 السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته  
اولا : شكر خاص لكل من تعب وبذل من وقته وجهده لمساعده اخوانه  وهذا وحده كافي بغض النظر عن النتائج  وكل من يشكك في المجهود او العطاء فهو انسان ناكر للجميل  
ثانيا : ما هو افضل فريم للعمل حيث ان الاخ ابو عون ذكر ان الفريم المستخدم هو 4 ساعات 
واري الاخ prince يستخدم فريم  30 دقيقه  فما هو اصدق فريم حسب متابعتكم للمؤشر  
ثالثا : واتمني ان لا تؤخذ مشاركتي علي انها انتقاص من قدر الجهد المبذول من أخي ابو عون او prince 
ولكني اري توحيد اسلوب العمل  افضل خصوصا انكم أكثر خبرة ودرايه بالمؤشر 
يعني مثلا  الشراء يكون من خط محدد فقط  حتي لا يتشتت الاعضاء  لاني لاحظت ان السعر ممكن  يرتد من اي خط  من الخطوط وهذه مشكله وبالتالي الستوب يكون ضرورة   انتم عارفين حبي للستوب  فياريت تعذروني  :Big Grin:   
طبعا هذه كلها اقتراحات لتعم الفائده علي الجميع يمكن اخذ جزء من الثواب والتعديل والاضافه متروك لكم لاني لم أجرب المؤشر الا اليوم فقط  
شارت لتوضيح رايي

----------


## ابراهيم نصار

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته  
> اولا : شكر خاص لكل من تعب وبذل من وقته وجهده لمساعده اخوانه وهذا وحده كافي بغض النظر عن النتائج وكل من يشكك في المجهود او العطاء فهو انسان ناكر للجميل  
> ثانيا : ما هو افضل فريم للعمل حيث ان الاخ ابو عون ذكر ان الفريم المستخدم هو 4 ساعات 
> واري الاخ prince يستخدم فريم 30 دقيقه فما هو اصدق فريم حسب متابعتكم للمؤشر  
> ثالثا : واتمني ان لا تؤخذ مشاركتي علي انها انتقاص من قدر الجهد المبذول من أخي ابو عون او prince 
> ولكني اري توحيد اسلوب العمل افضل خصوصا انكم أكثر خبرة ودرايه بالمؤشر 
> يعني مثلا الشراء يكون من خط محدد فقط حتي لا يتشتت الاعضاء لاني لاحظت ان السعر ممكن يرتد من اي خط من الخطوط وهذه مشكله وبالتالي الستوب يكون ضرورة   انتم عارفين حبي للستوب فياريت تعذروني   
> طبعا هذه كلها اقتراحات لتعم الفائده علي الجميع يمكن اخذ جزء من الثواب والتعديل والاضافه متروك لكم لاني لم أجرب المؤشر الا اليوم فقط  
> شارت لتوضيح رايي

  
اهلا بيك ياغالي  
اولا انا لا استخدم فريم ال 30 دقيقه لكن انا بتابع على كل الفريمات فقط لا غير 
لكن اعتمادي في دخول صفقه بيع او شراء بيكون من الاربع ساعت فقط

----------


## mohamed hamed

اخى ابو عون رغم انى مش عارف استخدم المؤشر فى الدخول او الخروج 
لكنى قد وجدت نفسى مدفوعا لأن ادعوا لك بالخير والصحة والبركة لمساعدتك
اخوانك المسلمين

----------


## عمرو الكيلانى

جزاك الله خير الجزاء اخى واستاذى ابو العون وجزا الله كل من ساهم فى هذا النجاح 
وكا نتيجه لهذا النجاح صفقه رابحه للباوند دولار على فريم الاربع ساعات حققت نتائج مذهله
ما شاء الله والى الامام واذا كان بالامكان تطبيقه على فريمات فكرما منكم ياريت الافادة 
تقبل تحياتى استاذ ابو العون

----------


## Anas AL Sadi

اخ ابو عون..
هل هذه فرصة صحيحة

----------


## cementman

dear brother abou 3on God bless you and your efforts for helping others , i have a small problem and i wish that you could help me or direct me how to solve it..i'm a stock trader and i use metastock, so could you help me switching this indicator formula to the meta stock language indicator who knows maybe it'll help in the egyptian stock market..thanks for your help in advanc.

----------


## المحرر الصحفي

> شوف يا اخي محرر صعب انك تقدر تجيب المؤشر الزمني الاصلي لان هناك من صنعه او يملكه ويحتكره لنفسه  
> لكن احنا بنحاول يكون له بديل والاخ ابو عون جزاه الله كل خير اجتهد ووضع البديل له والسوق شغال واحنا بنجرب المؤشر الزمني وربنا يكرم الكل ويكون احسن من الاصلي كمان

 اخي الكريم لايوجد شيء مستحيل  طالما اننا في المتداول العربي   وبوجودك ووجود اخي ابوعون   فالأمل موجود ان شاء الله للحصول على المؤشر الزمني الاصلي  اما بالنسبة للمؤشر الزمني البديل فأرى انه لايقارن بالاصلي  فكيف يتجاوزه ويكون افضل منه  وهذا ليس تقليلا من اخي ابوعون فله كل المودة والاحترام  على مجهوداته الكبيرة .. لكن نحن نريد ان نصل لحقائق  قوية تجعلنا نتحدى هذا السوق في احلك الظروف  اعذرني انت واخي ابوعون لاني لا احب المجاملات   في هذا المجال الذي به اموالنا ولا احب التطوير اليومي  لكل المؤشرات بما يتوافق مع الاحداث   اتمنى ان نصل لقناعة ان مانملكه من مؤشرات في هذا الموضوع الرائع  تجعلنا نعتمد عليها لفترة زمنية طويلة

----------


## جنان

ما شاء الله، صار المؤشر الزمني جاهز 
فهمي للتوفيق بين المؤشرين: حين تلامس المؤشر الرئيسي مع الخط الأحمر وبنفس الوقت تكون قيمة مؤشر الزمن فوق 80 بالمية موجب ندخل بيع
وحين تلامس المؤشر الرئيسي مع الخط الأخضر وتكون قيمة مؤشر الزمن تحت 80 بالمية سالب ندخل شراء 
صح؟ أم نعمل على قيم أصغر للمؤشر الزمني؟ 
شكرا لك

----------


## ريحانة البحر

اسأل الله العــلي القدير ان يوفقك دنيا وزآخره ويرزقك رزقا حلال من حيث لا تحتسب 
جـــزاك الله خير .... ويكفي تقديمك الخير لأخوانك  
اعترف رغم من طبعي مأحب اتاجر على اي مؤشر كان او اي اكسبريت كان او حتى اي توصيه .. لا أعرف مبدائها او اساسها  
إلا اني 
اسأل الله العــلي القدير ان يوفق ابو عون  دنيا وآخره ويرزقه رزقا حلال طيبا مباركا فيه من حيث لا يحتسب 
جـــزاك الله خير .... ويكفي تقديم الخير لاخوانك  
الله يوفقك أخوي ابو عون

----------


## ابو لاما

> اخ ابو عون..
> هل هذه فرصة صحيحة

 عذرا اخوتئ النوم سلطان نعم هذه فرصة ممتازة جدا . :Regular Smile:

----------


## جمال بسيس

السلام عليكم.... بصراحة ابوعون تعجز الكلمات عن الشكر.. ومحاولة افدتك اخوانك وعدم احتكار اي شيء فيه مصلحة للاخرين... لم استطع ان ابقى على السطوح واراقب من بعيد فقط لذا قررت الدخول هنا والشكر... واكيد دعوات الغيب لك وللاخ البرنس مستمرة. 
يا ريت اذا تقدر تنزل مؤشر السعر هنا لوحده بشكل منفصل اكون لك من الشاكرين.... او اي واحد من الشباب يقدر يضعه هنا لوحده.
باتلوفيق

----------


## ابو لاما

> سبحان الله 
> وله الحمد في الأولى والآخرة 
> لم يتوقف تعجبي من تجدد الابداعات في هذا المنتدى 
> في كل مرة يظهر لنا نموذج راااائع  ومعدن أنفس من الذهب  في هذا المنتدى وكنت أرى العطاء المتزايد بدءا من إدارة المنتدى  ثم الأخوة المشرفين وعلى رأسهم الأخ سمير  ومرورا ببعض الكتاب والمحللين الذين ضربوا أروع الأمثلة في خلق المسلم وحب الخير للآخرين ,, وعلى سبيل المثال لا الحصر  المهندس محمد (الفقير الى الله ) وحكيم سلماني وابوسليمان  المستحيل وبيل جيتس الاردن  وغواص الفوركس والآن  الأخ ابوعون   
> فلله درهم من نخبة  هم الالماس على تاج هذا المنتدى  
> ودعواتي لهم بالتوفيق والسداد في الدنيا والآخرة 
> وفقك ربي ابا عون والآخ برنس لكل خير 
> تحياتي القلبية لكم

  

> جزاك الله الف خير ابو عون انت و جميع الي ساهموا بانتاج هذا المؤشر الرائع

  

> والله اخي الكريم ياريت كل الفرص تكون بالشكل دة اعتبرها من وجهة نظري هي اضمن الفرص بنسبة 1000000% لان في هذة الحالات الزوج بيكون تعب من المشي وعايز يرجع تاني يعني خلاص تشبع 
> جزاك الله خيرا اخي ابو عون علي هذة التحفة الفنية

  

> *حتى الذهب ذهب مع الخطوط بكل ادب....*

  

> *هذا مثال على ما اقصد وكيف ان المنتقدون ينظرون الى النصف الفارغ من الكأس دائما..*

  

> صدقت اخي الكريم   ونحن بالفعل بحاجة لمؤشر الزمن الاصلي  و مازالت المحاولات جاريه للتحصل عليه  وبالتوفيق للجميع

  

> شوف يا اخي محرر صعب انك تقدر تجيب المؤشر الزمني الاصلي لان هناك من صنعه او يملكه ويحتكره لنفسه  
> لكن احنا بنحاول يكون له بديل والاخ ابو عون جزاه الله كل خير اجتهد ووضع البديل له والسوق شغال واحنا بنجرب المؤشر الزمني وربنا يكرم الكل ويكون احسن من الاصلي كمان

  

> اخى ابو عون رغم انى مش عارف استخدم المؤشر فى الدخول او الخروج 
> لكنى قد وجدت نفسى مدفوعا لأن ادعوا لك بالخير والصحة والبركة لمساعدتك
> اخوانك المسلمين

  

> جزاك الله خير الجزاء اخى واستاذى ابو العون وجزا الله كل من ساهم فى هذا النجاح 
> وكا نتيجه لهذا النجاح صفقه رابحه للباوند دولار على فريم الاربع ساعات حققت نتائج مذهله
> ما شاء الله والى الامام واذا كان بالامكان تطبيقه على فريمات فكرما منكم ياريت الافادة 
> تقبل تحياتى استاذ ابو العون

  

> اسأل الله العــلي القدير ان يوفقك دنيا وزآخره ويرزقك رزقا حلال من حيث لا تحتسب 
> جـــزاك الله خير .... ويكفي تقديمك الخير لأخوانك  
> اعترف رغم من طبعي مأحب اتاجر على اي مؤشر كان او اي اكسبريت كان او حتى اي توصيه .. لا أعرف مبدائها او اساسها  
> إلا اني 
> اسأل الله العــلي القدير ان يوفق ابو عون  دنيا وآخره ويرزقه رزقا حلال طيبا مباركا فيه من حيث لا يحتسب 
> جـــزاك الله خير .... ويكفي تقديم الخير لاخوانك  
> الله يوفقك أخوي ابو عون

  

> السلام عليكم.... بصراحة ابوعون تعجز الكلمات عن الشكر.. ومحاولة افدتك اخوانك وعدم احتكار اي شيء فيه مصلحة للاخرين... لم استطع ان ابقى على السطوح واراقب من بعيد فقط لذا قررت الدخول هنا والشكر... واكيد دعوات الغيب لك وللاخ البرنس مستمرة. 
> يا ريت اذا تقدر تنزل مؤشر السعر هنا لوحده بشكل منفصل اكون لك من الشاكرين.... او اي واحد من الشباب يقدر يضعه هنا لوحده.
> باتلوفيق

 جزاكم الله الف خير جميعا ونفعكم ونفع من تحبون وسائر المسلمين بهذا المؤشر الذئ هو نقطة من بداية باذن الله مننا نحن شباب العرب والمسلمين لخدمة اهلنا واحبتنا الكرام بكل تفانئ واخلاص . :Regular Smile: 
الاخ ابو انس هذا المؤشر للسعر مرفق لوحده والتمبلت لوحده. :Regular Smile: 
لكم  جميعا كلل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## abosalah

يا ريت استاذ ابوعون شرح مبسط لمؤشر الزمن 
وكيف الاستفاده من المؤشر ككل

----------


## ابو لاما

شباب لا اود ان اكون متفاءلا اكثر من اللازم او حتئ ان اوحئ لكم بانئ غير منطقئ او اضع تقييم اعلئ لنفسي او عقلئ او عملئ لكني في قرارة نفسي بدون اي مبالغة مقتنع ان المؤشر الذئ وصلت لاعدادته ومؤشر  الزمن الذئ اخترعته بقيم معينة وفهم معين ارئ انهم الاثنين افضل من مؤشرات بنلخياط واذا راهم بن لخياط فسوف يستغنئ عن مؤشراته وكلامئ مبنئ علئ منطق علمئ واسس علمية لا اود البوح بها لانئ اتوقع ان بنلخياط نفسه لا يعرف جزء منها والله اعلم وربما كنت مخطئ لكن اردت ان اعكس لكم ما بداخل نفسئ حيال هذان المؤشرين والسوق هو البرهان . :Regular Smile: 
لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

من زايد لزايد اخ ابو عون الله يفتح عليك بحرا من العلم

----------


## جمال بسيس

> جزاكم الله الف خير جميعا ونفعكم ونفع من تحبون وسائر المسلمين بهذا المؤشر الذئ هو نقطة من بداية باذن الله مننا نحن شباب العرب والمسلمين لخدمة اهلنا واحبتنا الكرام بكل تفانئ واخلاص .
> الاخ ابو انس هذا المؤشر للسعر مرفق لوحده والتمبلت لوحده.
> لكم جميعا كلل الود والتقدير .

  اخي العزيز ابو عون بدي اغلبلك يا ريت مؤشر السعر لوحده بدون هذا الملف ارفقه هنا في المشاركة لانه عندي مشكلة فنية في الجهاز. :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابو لاما

> بعد إذن أخينا أبو عون
> أخي قاسم
> الملف الذي أرفقه أبو عون هو مضغوط ببرنامج وين رار، (إذا لم يكن عندك أخبرني لأرفق لك الملفات مضغوطة ببرنامج وينزب)
> أولاً: فك الضغط عنه 
> ثانياً: تجد فيه نوعين من الملفات 
> النوع الأول بامتداد tpl 
> النوع الثاني بامتداد EX4 أو  mq4 
> النوع الأول ضعه في المسار التالي:
> C:\Program Files\AL Trade 4\experts\indicators 
> ...

 جزاك الله الف خير اخئ الكريم والموضوع موضوعكم . :Regular Smile: 
لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## المحرر الصحفي

> شباب لا اود ان اكون متفاءلا اكثر من اللازم او حتئ ان اوحئ لكم بانئ غير منطقئ او اضع تقييم اعلئ لنفسي او عقلئ او عملئ لكني في قرارة نفسي بدون اي مبالغة مقتنع ان المؤشر الذئ وصلت لاعدادته ومؤشر الزمن الذئ اخترعته بقيم معينة وفهم معين ارئ انهم الاثنين افضل من مؤشرات بنلخياط واذا راهم بن لخياط فسوف يستغنئ عن مؤشراته وكلامئ مبنئ علئ منطق علمئ واسس علمية لا اود البوح بها لانئ اتوقع ان بنلخياط نفسه لا يعرف جزء منها والله اعلم وربما كنت مخطئ لكن اردت ان اعكس لكم ما بداخل نفسئ حيال هذان المؤشرين والسوق هو البرهان .
> لكم كل الود والتقدير .

 ثقة جميلة اخي ابو عون  طيب فهمني مؤشر الزمن ربما اكون فهمته بشكل خاطيء  لاني ارى ان الاشارات لاتعطي دخول آمن  و مؤشر cci اكثر قوة  اعرف اثقلنا عليك ولكن بانتظار شرحك  بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## جنان

لم أعرف كيف أستخدم المؤشر الزمني للتأكد من نقاط الدخول، هل من شرح مبسط له؟ 
شكرا لك

----------


## ابو لاما

> اخي العزيز ابو عون بدي اغلبلك يا ريت مؤشر السعر لوحده بدون هذا الملف ارفقه هنا في المشاركة لانه عندي مشكلة فنية في الجهاز.

 للاسف اخئ العزيز لا يمكن ارفاق التمبلت والمؤشرا لوحدها الية الرفع للملفات لم تقبل ذلك لا بد ان يكون لها امتداد مين لذلك عالج المشكلة بجهازك او انزل المؤشرات من مقهئ الكترونئ . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## جمال بسيس

> للاسف اخئ العزيز لا يمكن ارفاق التمبلت والمؤشرا لوحدها الية الرفع للملفات لم تقبل ذلك لا بد ان يكون لها امتداد مين لذلك عالج المشكلة بجهازك او انزل المؤشرات من مقهئ الكترونئ .
> لك كل الود والتقدير .

 مشكور على جميع الاحوال.. ويا ريت اي واحد من الاخوان يستطيع ارفاق المؤشر لوحده ان يفعل  :Eh S(7):

----------


## Anas AL Sadi

> نعم هذه فرصة ممتازة جدا .

 طب شوف كيف تحولت من فرصة ممتازة لي لا شيء  :Cry Smile: 
ايش الغلط

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

> مشكور على جميع الاحوال.. ويا ريت اي واحد من الاخوان يستطيع ارفاق المؤشر لوحده ان يفعل

 ساحاول

----------


## ابو لاما

> ثقة جميلة اخي ابو عون  طيب فهمني مؤشر الزمن ربما اكون فهمته بشكل خاطيء  لاني ارى ان الاشارات لاتعطي دخول آمن  و مؤشر cci اكثر قوة  اعرف اثقلنا عليك ولكن بانتظار شرحك  بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

 اخئ العزيز وف اتحدث لك عن فكرة المؤشر ككل هئ فكرة رقمية تعتمد علئ التشبع وعلئ حجم الشموع ونسبها مع بعضها البعض وفي نف الوقت اتجاها صعود او هبوطا ما اقصده مؤشر الزمن لبن لخياط الاصلئ وهو مؤشر اقرب للسعر منه لمؤشر وهو اصلا السعر لكن بمعادلة رقمية معينة تراعئ نسب الارتفاع والانخفاض في الشموع وتعكسها وتظهر في شكل شموع مضخمة فقط وحركتها كذلك مضغوطة ائ ان نسبة الصعود والهبوط تتناقص بمدئ معين حتئ لا ياخذ المؤشر طابع السعر وهذه النسب لن ابوح بها ولمؤشر الزمن لبنخلياط عيو ب لن تجدها في مؤشرئ اقولها بكل فخر والحمدلله انني وجدت ما اريد بالصدفة البحتة من مجموعة مؤشرات وجدتها مخزنة لدي جزاء الله من وضعها لانزلها في جهازي خير  الجزاء . :Regular Smile: 
موشرئ انا مبنئ كذلك علئ نفس الفكرة العامة وهئ معدل حجم الشموع مع الزمن ويفرق  من مؤشر بن لخياط انه محترف اكثر في قياس معدل الشموع مع بعض فمؤشر بنلخياط يتابع كل شمعة علئ حدا اما المؤشر الذئ برمجته يستخدم مجموع معدل الشموع ليخرج نسب متكاملة اكثر ومتناسبة اكثر مع الصورة العامة . :Regular Smile: 
لا اخفئ عليك انه يحتاج لبعض التمحيص وقد اعددته علئ عجلاة من امرئ واذا وجدت من يساعدنئ فيمكننئ ان امحصه اكثر لنخرج تحفة فنية ان شاء الله . :Regular Smile: 
ما قصدته بان بنلخياط سيستغنئ عن مؤشراته ان المؤشرين معنا هم الافضل بالفعل لاحظ معئ تناغم الخطوط مع السعر ومع مؤشر الزمن . :Regular Smile: 
مؤشر الزمن به ثلاث خطوط وحالتين فقط انا ان يتجاوز الخط الاول او يتجاوز كل الخطوط الاول والثانئ والثالث لفلترة اعلئ . :Regular Smile: 
في حالة تجاوز الخط الاول نرئ موشر المستويات اذا تجاوز المستوئ المنقط ليلامس المستويات غير المنقطة سواء احمر او اخضر ندخل وهذه علامة شراء او بيع مع الالتزم بستوب لوز استراتيجية التعزيز فلن تخسروا ابدا ان شاء الله . :Regular Smile: 
في حالة تجاوز مؤشر الزمن الثلاثة مستويات ننظر لمؤشر المستويات الرئيسي واذا وصل السعر لاحد الخطوط المنقطة ندخل شراء او بيع وافضل الخط المنقط الثانئ الاحمر والاخضر لكن يمكن اتخدام الازرق كذلك وهذا شئ لا يملكه مؤشر بنلخياط والله اعلم . :Regular Smile: 
لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> طب شوف كيف تحولت من فرصة ممتازة لي لا شيء 
> ايش الغلط

 اصبر عليها لازم السعر يعاند شوية و الشارت الثانئ يوئد حتئ اذا كان مؤشر الزمن عكس المؤشر الاساسي في الجهة ليست مشكلة فهو يقيس نسب الشموع مع الزمن وفقط وليس له علاقة بالاتجاه . :Regular Smile: 
بالنسبة للشارت الثانئ يمكنك الخروج في هذه الحالة لانها تعنئ ان النسب قد اختلفت لكن اذا كنت في مستوئ قوئ احمر او ازرق مافي داعئ للخروج وانصحك بالابقاء علئ الصفقة ديمو وخبرنئ بما سيستجد . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## المحرر الصحفي

> اخئ العزيز وف اتحدث لك عن فكرة المؤشر ككل هئ فكرة رقمية تعتمد علئ التشبع وعلئ حجم الشموع ونسبها مع بعضها البعض وفي نف الوقت اتجاها صعود او هبوطا ما اقصده مؤشر الزمن لبن لخياط الاصلئ وهو مؤشر اقرب للسعر منه لمؤشر وهو اصلا السعر لكن بمعادلة رقمية معينة تراعئ نسب الارتفاع والانخفاض في الشموع وتعكسها وتظهر في شكل شموع مضخمة فقط وحركتها كذلك مضغوطة ائ ان نسبة الصعود والهبوط تتناقص بمدئ معين حتئ لا ياخذ المؤشر طابع السعر وهذه النسب لن ابوح بها ولمؤشر الزمن لبنخلياط عيو ب لن تجدها في مؤشرئ اقولها بكل فخر والحمدلله انني وجدت ما اريد بالصدفة البحتة من مجموعة مؤشرات وجدتها مخزنة لدي جزاء الله من وضعها لانزلها في جهازي خير الجزاء .
> موشرئ انا مبنئ كذلك علئ نفس الفكرة العامة وهئ معدل حجم الشموع مع الزمن ويفرق من مؤشر بن لخياط انه محترف اكثر في قياس معدل الشموع مع بعض فمؤشر بنلخياط يتابع كل شمعة علئ حدا اما المؤشر الذئ برمجته يستخدم مجموع معدل الشموع ليخرج نسب متكاملة اكثر ومتناسبة اكثر مع الصورة العامة .
> لا اخفئ عليك انه يحتاج لبعض التمحيص وقد اعددته علئ عجلاة من امرئ واذا وجدت من يساعدنئ فيمكننئ ان امحصه اكثر لنخرج تحفة فنية ان شاء الله .
> ما قصدته بان بنلخياط سيستغنئ عن مؤشراته ان المؤشرين معنا هم الافضل بالفعل لاحظ معئ تناغم الخطوط مع السعر ومع مؤشر الزمن .
> مؤشر الزمن به ثلاث خطوط وحالتين فقط انا ان يتجاوز الخط الاول او يتجاوز كل الخطوط الاول والثانئ والثالث لفلترة اعلئ .
> في حالة تجاوز الخط الاول نرئ موشر المستويات اذا تجاوز المستوئ المنقط ليلامس المستويات غير المنقطة سواء احمر او اخضر ندخل وهذه علامة شراء او بيع مع الالتزم بستوب لوز استراتيجية التعزيز فلن تخسروا ابدا ان شاء الله .
> في حالة تجاوز مؤشر الزمن الثلاثة مستويات ننظر لمؤشر المستويات الرئيسي واذا وصل السعر لاحد الخطوط المنقطة ندخل شراء او بيع وافضل الخط المنقط الثانئ الاحمر والاخضر لكن يمكن اتخدام الازرق كذلك وهذا شئ لا يملكه مؤشر بنلخياط والله اعلم .
> لكم كل الود والتقدير .

 شرح وافي اخي ابوعون  :Wink Smile:   وكان لازم نعصرك عشان ندخل لاعماق فكرك  :Big Grin:   بارك الله فيك   والتجربة خير برهان  نناقش الفرص والامور معا ان شاء الله   لنخرج بأفضل النتائج  :Good:

----------


## 4xtrader

اخي ابوعون مارئيك في هده الفرص

----------


## moxa

ايه الحلاوة دي يا ابو عون يا وحش الوحوش
انا كنت متابع معاك الموضوع السابق لمؤشر الخياط وفعلا افادني كثيرا
والان انت احييت الموضوع من جديد
وفعلا المؤشرين روعة وسوف ابدأ بالمتاجرة عشان نتعود عليه اكثر

----------


## التوأم

> لا احب المجاملات   في هذا المجال الذي به اموالنا ولا احب التطوير اليومي  لكل المؤشرات بما يتوافق مع الاحداث   اتمنى ان نصل لقناعة ان مانملكه من مؤشرات في هذا الموضوع الرائع   تجعلنا نعتمد عليها لفترة زمنية طويلة

 بصراحة   كلمتين ف الجوووووووووووووووول  الله يكرمك و يبارك لك علي صراحتك و وضوحك  جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## ابو لاما

> اخي ابوعون مارئيك في هده الفرص

 فرصة المجنون والدولار ين جيدة ويمكن الدخول بها . :Regular Smile: 
فرصة اليورو لا انصح بدخولها ويمكن ان تجربها ديمو . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> شرح وافي اخي ابوعون   وكان لازم نعصرك عشان ندخل لاعماق فكرك   بارك الله فيك   والتجربة خير برهان  نناقش الفرص والامور معا ان شاء الله   لنخرج بأفضل النتائج

 ان شاء الله الف خير ونفعك الله وايانا وسائر المسلمين . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> ايه الحلاوة دي يا ابو عون يا وحش الوحوش
> انا كنت متابع معاك الموضوع السابق لمؤشر الخياط وفعلا افادني كثيرا
> والان انت احييت الموضوع من جديد
> وفعلا المؤشرين روعة وسوف ابدأ بالمتاجرة عشان نتعود عليه اكثر

 ربنا يوفقك . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## Anas AL Sadi

> اصبر عليها لازم السعر يعاند شوية و الشارت الثانئ يوئد حتئ اذا كان مؤشر الزمن عكس المؤشر الاساسي في الجهة ليست مشكلة فهو يقيس نسب الشموع مع الزمن وفقط وليس له علاقة بالاتجاه .
> بالنسبة للشارت الثانئ يمكنك الخروج في هذه الحالة لانها تعنئ ان النسب قد اختلفت لكن اذا كنت في مستوئ قوئ احمر او ازرق مافي داعئ للخروج وانصحك بالابقاء علئ الصفقة ديمو وخبرنئ بما سيستجد .
> لك كل الود والتقدير .

 يا ابو عون كلا الشارتين لنفس الشمعة لكن بتوقيتين مختلفين..
المشكلة ليست باتجاه الTime... المشكلة انه كان المؤشر قاطع الثلاث خطوط و بعدين تراجع ليقطع خط واحد.. يعني الواحد يكون دخل مع تحقق الشروط و بعدين يتفاجئ انه الشروط غير مكتملة..

----------


## tarikov

السلام عليكم 
أولا أشكر الأخ أبو عون على جهوده الجبارة و مساعدته الآخرين 
أما بالنسبة لمؤشر الزمن أو حتى معادلة مؤشر مركز الثقل فلن يصل لها أحد على ما أظن الا بعد جهد جهيد و خبر ة في مجال الفيزياء و الرياضيات 
فمن مشاهدتي للمؤشر رأيت أنه يتبع السعر و هذا هو عيب المؤشرات 
ثانيا بلخياط عندما شرح مؤشره و أظهره للناس لم يكن أحمقا بل كان على علم و يقين تام بأن الوصول لمعادلة مؤشر الزمن و هو مؤشر قار لا يتحرك مع السعر و الوصول لهذه المعادلة من أصعب مايكون 
لدى أدعوا الله لكم بالتوفيق و لكن لن أقول أنكم وصلتم لمؤشر بلخياط فهذا حتما شيء صعب و لكن أقول أنكم مازلتم في الطريق ....
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## ابو لاما

> اخى ابو عون رغم انى مش عارف استخدم المؤشر فى الدخول او الخروج 
> لكنى قد وجدت نفسى مدفوعا لأن ادعوا لك بالخير والصحة والبركة لمساعدتك
> اخوانك المسلمين

 اخئ الكريم استخدام المؤشر هل تشتري من الخط الاخضر وتبيع من الخط الاحمر وهو ما زال تحت التجربة لذلك انصحك بالديمو . :Regular Smile: 
في حالة مؤشر الزمن كان تعدئ ثلاث متويات تشترئ وتبيع من الخطوط المنقطة هذا كل ما في الامر . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> يا ابو عون كلا الشارتين لنفس الشمعة لكن بتوقيتين مختلفين..
> المشكلة ليست باتجاه الTime... المشكلة انه كان المؤشر قاطع الثلاث خطوط و بعدين تراجع ليقطع خط واحد.. يعني الواحد يكون دخل مع تحقق الشروط و بعدين يتفاجئ انه الشروط غير مكتملة..

 هذه تحصل اخئ العزيز عادي جدا والحمدلله رب العالمين انك تخرج باقل خسائر ممكنة . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم 
> أولا أشكر الأخ أبو عون على جهوده الجبارة و مساعدته الآخرين 
> أما بالنسبة لمؤشر الزمن أو حتى معادلة مؤشر مركز الثقل فلن يصل لها أحد على ما أظن الا بعد جهد جهيد و خبر ة في مجال الفيزياء و الرياضيات 
> فمن مشاهدتي للمؤشر رأيت أنه يتبع السعر و هذا هو عيب المؤشرات 
> ثانيا بلخياط عندما شرح مؤشره و أظهره للناس لم يكن أحمقا بل كان على علم و يقين تام بأن الوصول لمعادلة مؤشر الزمن و هو مؤشر قار لا يتحرك مع السعر و الوصول لهذه المعادلة من أصعب مايكون 
> لدى أدعوا الله لكم بالتوفيق و لكن لن أقول أنكم وصلتم لمؤشر بلخياط فهذا حتما شيء صعب و لكن أقول أنكم مازلتم في الطريق ....
> بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

 اقولك اخئ الكريم ان الناس عرفت ربها بالعقل منذ القدم والعقل يمكن ان يعمل المعجرات ونحن وصلنا لمؤشرين افضل من مؤشرات بن لخياط وهم مجانا واحب اذا تعرف بن لخياط انك تبلغه كذا . :Regular Smile: 
والنتائج اكبر دليل . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## tarikov

> اقولك اخئ الكريم ان الناس عرفت ربها بالعقل منذ القدم والعقل يمكن ان يعمل المعجرات ونحن وصلنا لمؤشرين افضل من مؤشرات بن لخياط وهم مجانا واحب اذا تعرف بن لخياط انك تبلغه كذا .
> والنتائج اكبر دليل .
> لك كل الود والتقدير .

 لو كنت أعرفه لما عذبت نفسي في هذا السوق بكل بساطة أذهب عنده ليدير لي محفظة أو أشترك في مؤشره .... :Big Grin: 
و ثانيا لا أوافقك الرأي أن الناس عرفت الله بالعقل الناس عرفت الله بالفطرة و ليس بالعقل أولا و قبل كل شيء و أتفق معاك أن العقل ممكن يعمل المستحيل و أن السوق نفسه اخترعه الانسان اذن لا يوجد شيء فيه اسمه مستحيل و ممكن نصل لشيء مهم أنا أو أنت أو أي واحد آخر 
لكن لحد هذه اللحظة لم يطرأ تغيير و لم نجد شيئا مبهرا .... أرجوا أن تتقبل انتقادي كما تقبلت مباركات الآخرين و ان لم تكن ترغب في النقد فقل لي ذلك و أنسحب بكل بساطة 
أنا لم أهضمك حقك و سبق وشكرتك على فعلك الخير و مساعدتك الآخرين لكن عبرت عن رأيي بكل صدق هذا كل شيء 
تقبل و دي و بالتوفيق ان شاء الله  :Eh S(7):

----------


## gambler

السلام عليكم..

----------


## ابو لاما

> لو كنت أعرفه لما عذبت نفسي في هذا السوق بكل بساطة أذهب عنده ليدير لي محفظة أو أشترك في مؤشره ....
> و ثانيا لا أوافقك الرأي أن الناس عرفت الله بالعقل الناس عرفت الله بالفطرة و ليس بالعقل أولا و قبل كل شيء و أتفق معاك أن العقل ممكن يعمل المستحيل و أن السوق نفسه اخترعه الانسان اذن لا يوجد شيء فيه اسمه مستحيل و ممكن نصل لشيء مهم أنا أو أنت أو أي واحد آخر 
> لكن لحد هذه اللحظة لم يطرأ تغيير و لم نجد شيئا مبهرا .... أرجوا أن تتقبل انتقادي كما تقبلت مباركات الآخرين و ان لم تكن ترغب في النقد فقل لي ذلك و أنسحب بكل بساطة 
> أنا لم أهضمك حقك و سبق وشكرتك على فعلك الخير و مساعدتك الآخرين لكن عبرت عن رأيي بكل صدق هذا كل شيء 
> تقبل و دي و بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

 اخئ الكريم الفطرة هذه في نفس كل انسان لكن العقل هو ما يحكم لذلك تجد من لا يؤمن بالله اصلا لذلك المثل الشائع الناس عرفت الله بالعقل . :Regular Smile: 
وانت لم تجد شيئا مبهرا لانك ربما حتئ لم تنزل المؤشر او تستخدمه او تنتظر تكون فرصة لتخلها لكن غيرك وجد الكثير ويمكنك ان تراجع الموضوع لتجد اكثر من خمة فرصة حققت اهدافها ويمكنك كذلك ان تنزل المؤشر وتجرب لوحدك . :Regular Smile: 
وانا لم اقصد انك هضمتنئ حقي او حتئ اهتم لمن يهضم حقئ فان اعلم ان الحقوق مع مولاها لا تضيع ابدا لا بالتقادم ولا حتئ بهادم اللذات الموت لذلك لا القئ بالا لا للشكر ولا للذم فقط يهمن ئالموضوعية والنقد البناء و ليس الافكار التئ تلقئ جزافا وهي تميل لطابع المبالغة فقط لا اكثر و لا اقل . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## EXPERTLIVE

رابط التحميل لو سمحتم
شكرا َ لك
أخي أبو عون على ما تقدمه

----------


## ابو لاما

> رابط التحميل لو سمحتم
> شكرا َ لك
> أخي أبو عون على ما تقدمه

 تفضل حملت لك الملف . :Regular Smile: 
فيه ثلاث تمبلت استخدم abo3oon . :Regular Smile: 
وحط كل المؤشرات . :Regular Smile:

----------


## tarikov

> اخئ الكريم الفطرة هذه في نفس كل انسان لكن العقل هو ما يحكم لذلك تجد من لا يؤمن بالله اصلا لذلك المثل الشائع الناس عرفت الله بالعقل .
> وانت لم تجد شيئا مبهرا لانك ربما حتئ لم تنزل المؤشر او تستخدمه او تنتظر تكون فرصة لتخلها لكن غيرك وجد الكثير ويمكنك ان تراجع الموضوع لتجد اكثر من خمة فرصة حققت اهدافها ويمكنك كذلك ان تنزل المؤشر وتجرب لوحدك .
> وانا لم اقصد انك هضمتنئ حقي او حتئ اهتم لمن يهضم حقئ فان اعلم ان الحقوق مع مولاها لا تضيع ابدا لا بالتقادم ولا حتئ بهادم اللذات الموت لذلك لا القئ بالا لا للشكر ولا للذم فقط يهمن ئالموضوعية والنقد البناء و ليس الافكار التئ تلقئ جزافا وهي تميل لطابع المبالغة فقط لا اكثر و لا اقل .
> لك كل الود والتقدير .

 الانسان تحكمه عدة غرائز و ليس العقل وحده أخي أرجوا أن تتأكد من ذلك و دعك من كلام الناس العوام 
و اذا طرحنا مثلا سؤالا أين يوجد العقل ؟؟؟ سنجد اختلافا كبيرا بين العلماء و لكن الأصل أنه موجود في القلب و ليس في الرأس لقوله تعالى : أم قلوب يعقلون بها و هذا ما رجحه ابن الجوزي رحمه الله 
المهم لا ندخل في التفاصيل 
أنا فكرتي كالتالي و لا أريد لك الا الخير و هي ابحث ومحص جيدا عسى أن تصل الى شيء جيد ان شاء الله 
و ان كانت الفرص ناجخة فهناك من دخل في فرصة ما و عكس عليه السعر بتغير اشارة مؤشر الزمن 
و أنا رفعت المؤشر وراقبته ووجدته يتبع السعر ففي بعض الأحيان يصل المستوى الثالث ثم بعد دقائق يرجع الى المستوى الأول و في نفس العمود ما تفسير ذاك الا أنه يتبع السعر 
و لكن المؤشر الأصلي يحصر السعر في نطاق ضيق و لا يتبعه و هذا النطاق عبارة عن أربعة خطوط 
خطين علويين اذا وصلهما السعر ندخل شراء أو بيع و خطين في الوسط اذا كان السعر بينهما يجب علينا أن نبقى خارج السوق و لا ندخل في صفقات نهائيا 
أرجوا أن أكون وفقت في الاجابة و هدانا اللهو اياك لما فيه الخير و النفع لعامة المسلمين و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
و رغم ذلك و رغم الخلاف أهديك هاته الورود  :Eh S(7):  لأن خلافنا لا يفسد للود قضية 
بالتوفيق و أتمنى أن تصل لمبتغاك

----------


## ابو لاما

> الانسان تحكمه عدة غرائز و ليس العقل وحده أخي أرجوا أن تتأكد من ذلك و دعك من كلام الناس العوام 
> و اذا طرحنا مثلا سؤالا أين يوجد العقل ؟؟؟ سنجد اختلافا كبيرا بين العلماء و لكن الأصل أنه موجود في القلب و ليس في الرأس لقوله تعالى : أم قلوب يعقلون بها و هذا ما رجحه ابن الجوزي رحمه الله 
> المهم لا ندخل في التفاصيل 
> أنا فكرتي كالتالي و لا أريد لك الا الخير و هي ابحث ومحص جيدا عسى أن تصل الى شيء جيد ان شاء الله 
> و ان كانت الفرص ناجخة فهناك من دخل في فرصة ما و عكس عليه السعر بتغير اشارة مؤشر الزمن 
> و أنا رفعت المؤشر وراقبته ووجدته يتبع السعر ففي بعض الأحيان يصل المستوى الثالث ثم بعد دقائق يرجع الى المستوى الأول و في نفس العمود ما تفسير ذاك الا أنه يتبع السعر 
> و لكن المؤشر الأصلي يحصر السعر في نطاق ضيق و لا يتبعه و هذا النطاق عبارة عن أربعة خطوط 
> خطين علويين اذا وصلهما السعر ندخل شراء أو بيع و خطين في الوسط اذا كان السعر بينهما يجب علينا أن نبقى خارج السوق و لا ندخل في صفقات نهائيا 
> أرجوا أن أكون وفقت في الاجابة و هدانا اللهو اياك لما فيه الخير و النفع لعامة المسلمين و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
> ...

 اخئ الكريم من قال لك ان المؤشر الاصلئ لا يعيد رسم نفسه موشر الزمن مثلا هل رايته امامك لا اظن واهون ان تخرج بخسارة بضعة نقاط وتكسب مئات النقاط في صفقة اخرئ وما قولته حدث في فرصة واحدة فقط وضعها احد الاخوة لذلك لا تنقص من قيمة هذا الكنز الذئ هدانا الله اليه بمجهودات الجميع وليس شخص واحد فقط والحمدلله . :Regular Smile: 
والقلب يصدق العقل لذلك هو قائد العقل وكذلك يمكن ان يقصد بالقلب هوئ النفس ولكن العقل هو الاساس الذئ يفكر ويصدقه القلب  . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

شباب امكن ما تصدقوا كلامئ لكن انا واهب نفسي لشئ واحد وفقط انه ما يكون في انسان محتاج ابدا ان شاء الله واردد مقولة عمر بن الخطاب رضئ الله عنه دائما وهي لو كان الفقر رجلا لقتلته واحب ان افيدكم وفضلا لا امرا افيدوا اخوتكم المعوزين ان شاء الله تبدءون بالاقارب فهم اولئ بالمعروف ثم الجيران ثم سائر المسلمين . :Regular Smile: 
اللهم قد بلغت اللهم فاشهد . :Regular Smile: 
لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## THE BIG BOSs

اخي  ابو عون  الابداع  لا حدود  له   وبين  العبقرية والجنون  شعرة  
فهناك  الكثير  من طور  نظريات  من علماء الرياضيات  والفيزياء وحتى علم  التحليل الفني  .. 
فالأبداع ليس محصور على اناس معينين  لا تدري ربما الجيل  القادم  يتغنى  بك  
كمثل  جون ميرفي  ومصطفى بلخياط  وداو جونز  فليس هم أفضل منك  ..

----------


## وسيم العتيبي

اخوي ابو عون مبدئك رائع وهذا مبدئي والله كل معلومه اتعلمها اذهب واعلم على قدر ما اقدر واقول لهم ادعو لكل شخص ساهم بان تصل هذي المعلومات لك   
انا حسب فهمي للمؤشر بكل بساطه عندما مؤشر الزمن يتجاوز الثلاث خطوط حمراء من فوق او من تحت 
ويلامس الخطوط الحمراء او الخطوط الخضراء تكون فرصه شراء او فرصه بيع :Regular Smile:    :Regular Smile:

----------


## WD GANN

> شباب امكن ما تصدقوا كلامئ لكن انا واهب نفسي لشئ واحد وفقط انه ما يكون في انسان محتاج ابدا ان شاء الله واردد مقولة عمر بن الخطاب رضئ الله عنه دائما وهي لو كان الفقر رجلا لقتلته واحب ان افيدكم وفضلا لا امرا افيدوا اخوتكم المعوزين ان شاء الله تبدءون بالاقارب فهم اولئ بالمعروف ثم الجيران ثم سائر المسلمين .
> اللهم قد بلغت اللهم فاشهد .
> لكم كل الود والتقدير .

 السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته،
ممتاز ما توصلت إليه أخي أبوعون و ان شاء الله بالربح الوفير و الزيادة في الرزق  :Eh S(7):  ، لكن أحب أن أؤكد لك أنك لحد الآن لم تتوصل إلى مؤشر بلخياط، بالتوفيق يا إخوان.
دمتم بخير.

----------


## عمرو الكيلانى

> شباب امكن ما تصدقوا كلامئ لكن انا واهب نفسي لشئ واحد وفقط انه ما يكون في انسان محتاج ابدا ان شاء الله واردد مقولة عمر بن الخطاب رضئ الله عنه دائما وهي لو كان الفقر رجلا لقتلته واحب ان افيدكم وفضلا لا امرا افيدوا اخوتكم المعوزين ان شاء الله تبدءون بالاقارب فهم اولئ بالمعروف ثم الجيران ثم سائر المسلمين .
> اللهم قد بلغت اللهم فاشهد .
> لكم كل الود والتقدير .

 جزاك الله خير ونفع بك 
عاوز اخد رايك فى الفريمات الصغيرة انا تبعتها النهاردة على اقل فريم وباهداف بسيطه 
وجدتها مجديه وصالحه ولكن منتظر رايك استاذى 
جزاك الله خير

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته،
> ممتاز ما توصلت إليه أخي أبوعون و ان شاء الله بالربح الوفير و الزيادة في الرزق  ، لكن أحب أن أؤكد لك أنك لحد الآن لم تتوصل إلى مؤشر بلخياط، بالتوفيق يا إخوان.
> دمتم بخير.

 نعم بالفعل هو مؤشر ابو عون وهو افضل ان شاء الله من مؤشر بن لخياط ومؤشرك للزمن اتمنئ ان تكون قد نجحت في تسويق مؤشرك للزمن لانه لن يتسوق بعد الان . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> اخي  ابو عون  الابداع  لا حدود  له   وبين  العبقرية والجنون  شعرة  
> فهناك  الكثير  من طور  نظريات  من علماء الرياضيات  والفيزياء وحتى علم  التحليل الفني  .. 
> فالأبداع ليس محصور على اناس معينين  لا تدري ربما الجيل  القادم  يتغنى  بك  
> كمثل  جون ميرفي  ومصطفى بلخياط  وداو جونز  فليس هم أفضل منك  ..

 تسلم اخئ الكريم وجزاك الله الف خير . :Regular Smile:    

> اخوي ابو عون مبدئك رائع وهذا مبدئي والله كل معلومه اتعلمها اذهب واعلم على قدر ما اقدر واقول لهم ادعو لكل شخص ساهم بان تصل هذي المعلومات لك   
> انا حسب فهمي للمؤشر بكل بساطه عندما مؤشر الزمن يتجاوز الثلاث خطوط حمراء من فوق او من تحت 
> ويلامس الخطوط الحمراء او الخطوط الخضراء تكون فرصه شراء او فرصه بيع

 فهمك ممتاز ان شاء الله وربنا يقويك . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## WD GANN

> نعم بالفعل هو مؤشر ابو عون وهو افضل ان شاء الله من مؤشر بن لخياط ومؤشرك للزمن اتمنئ ان تكون قد نجحت في تسويق مؤشرك للزمن لانه لن يتسوق بعد الان .
> لك كل الود والتقدير .

 شكرا لك  :Eh S(7):   :Icon26:   :Eh S(7):  :Icon26:  .

----------


## I_MUSTAFA_I

فرصه بيع المجنون

----------


## وسيم العتيبي

لعيون الشباب الطيبه  :Regular Smile:    كل شي ممكن  :Regular Smile:   فرصه رائعه

----------


## المحرر الصحفي

> لو كنت أعرفه لما عذبت نفسي في هذا السوق بكل بساطة أذهب عنده ليدير لي محفظة أو أشترك في مؤشره ....
> و ثانيا لا أوافقك الرأي أن الناس عرفت الله بالعقل الناس عرفت الله بالفطرة و ليس بالعقل أولا و قبل كل شيء و أتفق معاك أن العقل ممكن يعمل المستحيل و أن السوق نفسه اخترعه الانسان اذن لا يوجد شيء فيه اسمه مستحيل و ممكن نصل لشيء مهم أنا أو أنت أو أي واحد آخر 
> لكن لحد هذه اللحظة لم يطرأ تغيير و لم نجد شيئا مبهرا .... أرجوا أن تتقبل انتقادي كما تقبلت مباركات الآخرين و ان لم تكن ترغب في النقد فقل لي ذلك و أنسحب بكل بساطة 
> أنا لم أهضمك حقك و سبق وشكرتك على فعلك الخير و مساعدتك الآخرين لكن عبرت عن رأيي بكل صدق هذا كل شيء 
> تقبل و دي و بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

 اخي الكريم اعرف رجل اعمال له محفظة يديرها بالخياط في بنك سويسري  وهو يعرف بلخياط جيدا ويقابله احيانا  تعرف اقل مبلغ يقبله بلخياط لادارة الحساب كم 5 مليون يورو  وتعرف برغم المبالغ الكبيره جدا التي يديرها   كم نسبة الربح شهريا  لا تقل عن 400% .. ونسبة المخاطرة لا تتجاوز 2 في المائة  بلخياط رجل مبدع وله كل احترام ولا ننقص من حجمه ابدا  الكود الذي وضعه احد الاخوان والخاص بمؤشر الزمن  ارسلته لمبرمج متخصص في الميتاستوك وسيحاول باذن الله ان يجد حل له  لتحويله الى ميتاتريدر  الله يوفق الجميع

----------


## ابو لاما

شباب فرصة سريعة بيع لليورو دولار هي من المستو ئ المنقط الاول يعنئ احمال انها نجح 70 % فقط  بس مؤشر الزمن مواه ثلاثة ومعطيها قوة ندخل ديمو فقط ونراقب . :Regular Smile: 
ملاحظة المؤشر هذا مؤشر مطور لمؤشر بن لخياط وافضل منه بي لازم اذكر فضل صاحبه بنلخياط وفضل الاخ برنس والاخ ابو سلطان والاخ ديد سول والاخ المحرر الصحفي . :Regular Smile: 
اثناء كتابت المشاركة الحالية الصفقة حققت 13 نقطة . :Regular Smile: 
لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> فرصه بيع المجنون

 هذه الفرصة خاطئة لان مستوئ الموشر  للزمن لم يصل الئ الثالث والمستوئ السعرئ لم يصل الئ الخط الاحمر او يلمسه . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> لعيون الشباب الطيبه    كل شي ممكن   فرصه رائعه

 فرصة خاطئة لازم يصل السعر مستوئ الخط الاحمر او يكون مؤشر الزمن ثلاثة مستويات . :Regular Smile:

----------


## درع الفاروق

استغرب بعض محاولات من تضعيف الجهود الذي قام به استاذنا ابو عون  
هل هو مرض نفسي ام بدا يكشف امور لا تريدون لاحد كشفها !!!!!!! 
يكفينا فخراً بانه موجود بيننا مثل ابو عون   
ولا تنسو انها بداية الطريق وهذه اول محاولة ولم يمضي عليها اربع وعشرون ساعه من فتح الموضوع   
تحياتي لك اخي ابو عون  
همسه لا نريد مؤشر بالخياط   
بل نريد مؤشر ابو عون

----------


## وسيم العتيبي

ما هوا كان  ابو عون ولكن  نزل  :Regular Smile:  كان واصل لثلاث مستويات وانا اخذتو من تلك اللحظه  :Regular Smile:  وبعديها نزل  
وطبعا هناك امور اخرى تؤكد الدخول  ولكن العامود الثالث لخط الزمن كان واصل للخط الثالث الاحمر  :Regular Smile: وبعديها نزل يا ابو عون خليك حلو علشان احبك  :Regular Smile:

----------


## AYMAN_DOMAIN

ماشاء الله اخى العزيز وان شاء الله فى ميزان حسناتك استفسار لو سمحت اجد الفرص اللى بينزلها بعض الشباب عكس اللى عندى يبقه فيه احتمالين هل ده بسبب توقيت برنامج الشركة وان كان ارجو تحديد التوقيت المراد العمل عليه واما يكون بسبب اختلاف النسخ وكثرها (ايهم يعتمد ؟ ايهم يسير عليه ابوعون ؟ ارفقه بسرعه :Boxing: )

----------


## ابو لاما

> ما هوا كان  ابو عون ولكن  نزل  كان واصل لثلاث مستويات وانا اخذتو من تلك اللحظه  وبعديها نزل  
> وطبعا هناك امور اخرى تؤكد الدخول  ولكن العامود الثالث لخط الزمن كان واصل للخط الثالث الاحمر وبعديها نزل يا ابو عون خليك حلو علشان احبك

 طيب ما تقول كدا . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> استغرب بعض محاولات من تضعيف الجهود الذي قام به استاذنا ابو عون  
> هل هو مرض نفسي ام بدا يكشف امور لا تريدون لاحد كشفها !!!!!!! 
> يكفينا فخراً بانه موجود بيننا مثل ابو عون   
> ولا تنسو انها بداية الطريق وهذه اول محاولة ولم يمضي عليها اربع وعشرون ساعه من فتح الموضوع   
> تحياتي لك اخي ابو عون  
> همسه لا نريد مؤشر بالخياط   
> بل نريد مؤشر ابو عون

 
تسلم اخئ الكريم وشكرا لك . :Regular Smile: 
ان شاء الله خير . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## المحرر الصحفي

> نعم بالفعل هو مؤشر ابو عون وهو افضل ان شاء الله من مؤشر بن لخياط ومؤشرك للزمن اتمنئ ان تكون قد نجحت في تسويق مؤشرك للزمن لانه لن يتسوق بعد الان .
> لك كل الود والتقدير .

  :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## تجارة بلا حدود

مجهود طيب اخي الكريم   نحن نتابع معك التطورات والتجربة

----------


## توفيق

> استغرب بعض محاولات من تضعيف الجهود الذي قام به استاذنا ابو عون  
> هل هو مرض نفسي ام بدا يكشف امور لا تريدون لاحد كشفها !!!!!!! 
> يكفينا فخراً بانه موجود بيننا مثل ابو عون   
> ولا تنسو انها بداية الطريق وهذه اول محاولة ولم يمضي عليها اربع وعشرون ساعه من فتح الموضوع   
> تحياتي لك اخي ابو عون  
> همسه لا نريد مؤشر بالخياط   
> بل نريد مؤشر ابو عون

 اقرا الردود   و ستعرف الهدف

----------


## ابو لاما

> ماشاء الله اخى العزيز وان شاء الله فى ميزان حسناتك استفسار لو سمحت اجد الفرص اللى بينزلها بعض الشباب عكس اللى عندى يبقه فيه احتمالين هل ده بسبب توقيت برنامج الشركة وان كان ارجو تحديد التوقيت المراد العمل عليه واما يكون بسبب اختلاف النسخ وكثرها (ايهم يعتمد ؟ ايهم يسير عليه ابوعون ؟ ارفقه بسرعه)

 استخدم برنامج توقيته عالمئ يعنئ est توقي امريكا الشرقئ وهم التالئ 
1- altrade
2-verangoldbank
3-arabicinincialbroker
4-odl securities
5-hy markets
6-new era trading
7-orion brokers
والمؤشرات واحد استخدم تمبلت abo3oon . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> مجهود طيب اخي الكريم   نحن نتابع معك التطورات والتجربة

 نعم فرصة جيدة لبيع الباوند لكن 80 % نسبة نجاح لاننا لم نصل للخط الاخير ضع في بالك امكانية التعزيز وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## AYMAN_DOMAIN

> استخدم برنامج توقيته عالمئ يعنئ est توقي امريكا الشرقئ وهم التالئ 
> 1- altrade
> 2-verangoldbank
> 3-arabicinincialbroker
> 4-odl securities
> 5-hy markets
> 6-new era trading
> 7-orion brokers
> والمؤشرات واحد استخدم تمبلت abo3oon .
> لك كل الود والتقدير .

 اتفضل :Eh S(7):  كمان  :Eh S(7):  انا بستخدم ابوعون بس ابو عون اللى عندى مش شبه ابو عون اللى عندهم :Big Grin:  قولى اللى بالمرفقات ده ابوعون يا ابوعون :Teeth Smile:

----------


## خط القلم

اخي العزيز ابو عون  رغم اني لا اعرف شخصك الكريم  
الا والله اني احببتك  لاني تعلمت منك الكثير  
فاشكرك على هذا المؤشر الذي اعتبره من انجح المؤشرات التي مرت علي  
ونتظر منك الكثير  فبارك الله فيك  ورزقك من فضله وامدك الله باليسر والصحه والعافيه

----------


## ابو لاما

> اتفضل كمان  انا بستخدم ابوعون بس ابو عون اللى عندى مش شبه ابو عون اللى عندهم قولى اللى بالمرفقات ده ابوعون يا ابوعون

 ههههههههه تسلم وابو عون العندك تمام بس افضل ابو عون الاخير حاحط لك ملف خاص ونزله الان فيه تمبلت ابو عون الجديد مع المؤشرات هم اربعة ملفا مؤشرا حطهم في ملف المؤشرات وواحد تمبلت وبالتوفيق ان شا ءالله تمام كدا . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## :: إبراهيم ::

بارك الله فيك .  
ولكن فيه إشكالية أتمنى لو تجد لها حل ... ألا وهي تحرك الخط الأحمر أو الأخضر على فريم الاربع ساعات  
للاعلى والاسفل . 
موفقين بإذن الله .

----------


## ابو لاما

> اخي العزيز ابو عون  رغم اني لا اعرف شخصك الكريم  
> الا والله اني احببتك  لاني تعلمت منك الكثير  
> فاشكرك على هذا المؤشر الذي اعتبره من انجح المؤشرات التي مرت علي  
> ونتظر منك الكثير  فبارك الله فيك  ورزقك من فضله وامدك الله باليسر والصحه والعافيه

 تسلم اخئ الكريم وجزاك الله الف خير . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> بارك الله فيك .  
> ولكن فيه إشكالية أتمنى لو تجد لها حل ... ألا وهي تحرك الخط الأحمر أو الأخضر على فريم الاربع ساعات  
> للاعلى والاسفل . 
> موفقين بإذن الله .

 هذه ما عندها حل الحل انك تدخل من منطقة قوية يعنئ الخط الاخير ومؤشر الزمن ثلاث مستويات وان شاء الله ما تخسر . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> فرصة بيع لليورو ين ارجو التصحيح

 فرصة 80 % مع اسراتيجية التعزيز افضل لان السعر ليس في المستوئ الثالث الاخير  وشكرا لك . :Regular Smile: 
لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## AYMAN_DOMAIN

> ههههههههه تسلم وابو عون العندك تمام بس افضل ابو عون الاخير حاحط لك ملف خاص ونزله الان فيه تمبلت ابو عون الجديد مع المؤشرات هم اربعة ملفا مؤشرا حطهم في ملف المؤشرات وواحد تمبلت وبالتوفيق ان شا ءالله تمام كدا .
> لك كل الود والتقدير .

 حبيبى ابوعون  :Big Grin:  انا كنت خايف ليكونوا الصينيين نزلوا ابوعون تقليد بس الحمد لله ملحوظه كده على الماشى كان فيه نسخه حملتها من ال 44 نسخه ونسخه :012:  اللى فاتوا كان فيها سوبر سيجنالز اللى بيضع الاسهم عند تواجد الفرص (ده مش افضل نضيفه كمان )

----------


## life2009

بارك الله فيك اشي ذهب

----------


## ابو لاما

> حبيبى ابوعون  انا كنت خايف ليكونوا الصينيين نزلوا ابوعون تقليد بس الحمد لله ملحوظه كده على الماشى كان فيه نسخه حملتها من ال 44 نسخه ونسخه اللى فاتوا كان فيها سوبر سيجنالز اللى بيضع الاسهم عند تواجد الفرص (ده مش افضل نضيفه كمان )

 ههههههه اهم شئ تتاكد انه لونه ابيض وشعره ناعم وجنسيته سودانئ هذا هو ابو عون الاصلئ  :Big Grin: 
ومؤشر السيجنل مافئ له داعئ انت وراحتك . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> بارك الله فيك اشي ذهب

 تسلم اخئ الكريم ومبارك . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

للان صفقة اليورو دولار واليورو ين كل وحدة محققة حوالئ 30 نقطة ارباح . :Regular Smile:

----------


## عمرو الكيلانى

جزاك الله خير ايه هو الستوب المقترح وما رايك بالفريمات الاقل

----------


## mfa77

> اتفضل كمان  انا بستخدم ابوعون بس ابو عون اللى عندى مش شبه ابو عون اللى عندهم قولى اللى بالمرفقات ده ابوعون يا ابوعون

 السلام عليكماشكركم علي هذا التعاون الجميل والمؤشر الرائع 
وارجو يااستاذ ايمن ترفق المؤشرات التي في الصوره لان واضح انها ممتازه  وانا في انتظارك

----------


## ابو لاما

> جزاك الله خير ايه هو الستوب المقترح وما رايك بالفريمات الاقل

 الله يجزاك الف خير كذلك . :Regular Smile: 
الستو ب حسب الدخول اذا من الخط الاخير فوقه ب50 - 100 نقطة . :Regular Smile: 
الفريم للاربع ساعات فقط هو الافضل . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكماشكركم علي هذا التعاون الجميل والمؤشر الرائع 
> وارجو يااستاذ ايمن ترفق المؤشرات التي في الصوره لان واضح انها ممتازه  وانا في انتظارك

 الموشرمرفق هنا وارجو مافئ احد يرفق اي مؤشر الا في موضوعه الخاص وبس او مؤشر معتمد منئ لان مؤشرائ مبنية علئ اسس علمية ونفسية معينة لذلك يجب الالتزم بذلك . :Regular Smile: 
منعا للشتيت وللاحراج . :Regular Smile:

----------


## جمال بسيس

السلام عليكم.. اخي ابو عون ارجو ان تكتب لي الاعدادات الصحيحة للمؤشر لانه يختلف بعد تنزيله عن الصور التي ارفقتها.
بالتوفيق

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم.. اخي ابو عون ارجو ان تكتب لي الاعدادات الصحيحة للمؤشر لانه يختلف بعد تنزيله عن الصور التي ارفقتها.
> بالتوفيق

 الاعدادات كلها 3 3 3 3  واسخدم التمبلت abo3oon تلاقئ فيه كل شئ الاعدادات والمستويات . :Regular Smile:

----------


## tarikov

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته،  ممتاز ما توصلت إليه أخي أبوعون و ان شاء الله بالربح الوفير و الزيادة في الرزق  ، لكن أحب أن أؤكد لك أنك لحد الآن لم تتوصل إلى مؤشر بلخياط، بالتوفيق يا إخوان. دمتم بخير.

 أهلا أخ جان 
أعلم أنك توصلت للمعادلة لذلك كنت أنتظر تأكيد ما قلته للأخ أبو عون منذ قليل 
نعم هم حاولوا بجد ووصلوا الى مؤشر ربما يكون مفيدا لكنه ليس بمؤشر بلخياط 
نسأل الله أن يعين الجميع و يوفقهم 
و السلام

----------


## life2009

انا ارفقت المؤشرات بس مؤشر الزمن بيظهر عندي بيختلف عن الذي عندكو وما في 3 خطوط كما اشرت ارجو المساعده

----------


## ابو لاما

> أهلا أخ جان 
> أعلم أنك توصلت للمعادلة لذلك كنت أنتظر تأكيد ما قلته للأخ أبو عون منذ قليل 
> نعم هم حاولوا بجد ووصلوا الى مؤشر ربما يكون مفيدا لكنه ليس بمؤشر بلخياط 
> نسأل الله أن يعين الجميع و يوفقهم 
> و السلام

 هذا ليس موضوع لتبادل السلامات والتهانئ والامانئ تبادلوها علئ الخاص ومؤشرنا مثل مؤشر بلخياط وافضل منه كمان مهما حاولتم . :Regular Smile: 
وبضاعتكم بارت  :Big Grin:

----------


## جمال بسيس

> الاعدادات كلها 3 3 3 3 واسخدم التمبلت abo3oon تلاقئ فيه كل شئ الاعدادات والمستويات .

  مشكور... ا خي العزيز. :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابو لاما

> انا ارفقت المؤشرات بس مؤشر الزمن بيظهر عندي بيختلف عن الذي عندكو وما في 3 خطوط كما اشرت ارجو المساعده

 استخدم التمبلت abo3oon تجده في المرفقات الاخيرة . :Regular Smile:

----------


## life2009

هذا الذي يظهر كيف يمكن تعديله

----------


## ابو لاما

> هذا الذي يظهر كيف يمكن تعديله

 اسخدم تمبلت abo3oon بقية الاخوة اسخدموه وحطوا امثلة صحيحة خذ الملف مرفق مرة اخرئ ضع الملفات للمؤشرات في مكانها المعهود وضع التمبلت اظنك لم تضعه واسمه abo3oon ضعه في قسم التمبلت templates وشغله اذا لا تعرف كيف شغل التمبلت اذهب لقسم الموشرا ت في المنتدئ ستجد موضوع هناك يتحدث عنها . :Regular Smile:

----------


## tarikov

> هذا ليس موضوع لتبادل السلامات والتهانئ والامانئ تبادلوها علئ الخاص ومؤشرنا مثل مؤشر بلخياط وافضل منه كمان مهما حاولتم .
> وبضاعتكم بارت

 يا أخي الله يهديك  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
نحن لا نضعف العزائم بل نقول أن ما توصلتم اليه ليس معادلة بلخياط هذا فقط لأننا نحن كذلك في أمس الحاجة لهذه المعادلة و فرحنا عندما شاهدنا الموضوع لكن وجدنا فيه غير الذي كنا نبحث عنه 
هذا كل شيء ...أم لا بد و ضروري و من المؤكد أن قول برافو و لقد توصلنا للحل و حللنا اللغز و نعمل حفل تكريم ...و...و...و...
هذا ليس منطقي و الذي قال اننا نخاف أن يكشف سر المعادلة الأخ أبو عون لذلك  ننتقد 
فهذا كله ظلم و تخريف ان وجدها فعلا الأخ أبو عون فنحن أول من سيفرح لأننا نبحث عنها كذلك 
و كل ما أقوله هو بالتوفيق للجميع و كونوا منطقيين بعض الشيء و أخاف أن يأتي يوم فنسأل هؤلاء الأعضاء عن هذا المؤشر فيقولوا تركناه لأنه يعطي اشارات خاطئة 
جزاكم الله خيرا والله ما نريد الا المصلحة العامة و أن يربح الجميع من هذا السوق الموحش

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

اخوتي الافاضل والاعزاء الرجاء الحار بأن لا تبخسوا الناس اشياءهم فان من طبع المؤمن ان ينزل الناس أماكنهم ولا شك بان اخانا ابي العون وكله عون ان شاء الله قد جاهد وكافح من اجل الوصول لما نرى واني محقق من هذا ارباحا كبيرة من البارحة حتى الان وهذا يعود لتوفيق الله اولا ثم لفضل الباشا ابو عون فبضاعته ليست بالمزجاة ولا بالبايرة فرجاء من لم يجد شيئا فاليتهم نفسه ولا يتهم الاخرين  لاشك ولا ريب بان هذا الرجل قد قدم شيئا لو اكتشفه غيره لاخفاه ولكنه اثر الا ان يبثه لمحبي الخير دمتم ايها السادة

----------


## lotfi1

لقد دخلت بيع ديمو لليورو ين و كلما عكس السعر اقوم بالتعزيز و في انتظار يرتد السعر من خط المقاومة الاخير

----------


## ابو لاما

> يا أخي الله يهديك 
> نحن لا نضعف العزائم بل نقول أن ما توصلتم اليه ليس معادلة بلخياط هذا فقط لأننا نحن كذلك في أمس الحاجة لهذه المعادلة و فرحنا عندما شاهدنا الموضوع لكن وجدنا فيه غير الذي كنا نبحث عنه 
> هذا كل شيء ...أم لا بد و ضروري و من المؤكد أن قول برافو و لقد توصلنا للحل و حللنا اللغز و نعمل حفل تكريم ...و...و...و...
> هذا ليس منطقي و الذي قال اننا نخاف أن يكشف سر المعادلة الأخ أبو عون لذلك  ننتقد 
> فهذا كله ظلم و تخريف ان وجدها فعلا الأخ أبو عون فنحن أول من سيفرح لأننا نبحث عنها كذلك 
> و كل ما أقوله هو بالتوفيق للجميع و كونوا منطقيين بعض الشيء و أخاف أن يأتي يوم فنسأل هؤلاء الأعضاء عن هذا المؤشر فيقولوا تركناه لأنه يعطي اشارات خاطئة 
> جزاكم الله خيرا والله ما نريد الا المصلحة العامة و أن يربح الجميع من هذا السوق الموحش

 كيف تقول ذلك وبثقة عالية هل انت بن لخياط هل تمتلك مؤشر بن لخياط ,بنلخياط الوحيد الذئ يمكن ان ينفئ ان هذا مؤشره او انه افضل منه ولا يستطيع ذلك الا بعد ان يضع الاثنين في مقارنة اي ان بن لخياط نفسه لا يستطيع ان ينفئ ما نقوله فلا تتعب نفسك وتملئ الموضوع بمشاركا غير مفيدة ومغرضة وان كان ظاهرها الرحمة واتمنئ ان لا ترد علئ هذه المشاركة لاننئ اذا وضعت نفسي مكانك فلا املك شئ لاقوله سواء لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله . :Regular Smile:

----------


## life2009

مشكور اخي انا حاولت ولكن بيطلع نفس الشيء

----------


## ابو لاما

> مشكور اخي انا حاولت ولكن بيطلع نفس الشيء

 في خطاء في محاولتك حاول تلاقئ الحل . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> اخوتي الافاضل والاعزاء الرجاء الحار بأن لا تبخسوا الناس اشياءهم فان من طبع المؤمن ان ينزل الناس أماكنهم ولا شك بان اخانا ابي العون وكله عون ان شاء الله قد جاهد وكافح من اجل الوصول لما نرى واني محقق من هذا ارباحا كبيرة من البارحة حتى الان وهذا يعود لتوفيق الله اولا ثم لفضل الباشا ابو عون فبضاعته ليست بالمزجاة ولا بالبايرة فرجاء من لم يجد شيئا فاليتهم نفسه ولا يتهم الاخرين  لاشك ولا ريب بان هذا الرجل قد قدم شيئا لو اكتشفه غيره لاخفاه ولكنه اثر الا ان يبثه لمحبي الخير دمتم ايها السادة

 مبروك دكتور محمود والمؤشر ممتاز جدا والحمدلله وان شاء الله من ارباح الئ ارباح . :Regular Smile:

----------


## life2009

ان شاء الله بحاول وشكرا الك على حسن اهتمامك بارك الله فيك واطال بعمرك

----------


## ابو لاما

> ان شاء الله بحاول وشكرا الك على حسن اهتمامك بارك الله فيك واطال بعمرك

 جمعا ان شاء الله . :Regular Smile:

----------


## imate2008

يعطيك العافية اخينا ابو عون :015:  
لكن يا اخوان : كيف يمكن نطبقه على الحساب الحقيقي؟؟  
او بصيغه اخرى ماهي الشركات التي ممكن نضيف هذا المؤشر الي برنامجها  :016:  
و لكم جزيل الشكر.

----------


## فيصل-أبو سعيد

جزاك الله كل خير أبا عون   جاري التجربة والله الموفق ,,,, وعندي بعض النقاط وفقك الله:   1- بالنسبة لمؤشر الزمن أنا لاحظت أنه فعلا خطير جداً وذلك ظاهر في الشارتات المرفقة أو من التمبليت عندما وضعته على برنامج التداول والسبب في كلامي هذا هو أن مؤشر الزمن يسبق النزول أو الصعود وكل ما عليك فعله هو : عندما يكون مؤشر الزمن فوق المستويات الثلاثة ضع أمر البيع أو الشراء من أقرب خط أحمر (أو أخضر) وسيصل له السعر -إن وصل- وسيعكس على طول. أنا أقول ملاحظتي من الشارت ولكن تبقى التجربة لايف هي البرهان.   2- أنصح بالدخول فقط مع الاتجاه.  3- بالنسبة لمؤشر الزمن ,,, لاحظت خلال الردود السابقة والمداخلات بعض التشتت فيما يتعلق بالدخول بيع أو شراء فيما يخص مؤشر الزمن. والذي فهمته -وأراه منطبق على الشارت- أن الدخول بيع يكون عندما تكون أعمدة مؤشر الزمن تجاوزت المستويات العليا (اللي فوق) والعكس صحيح. فهل فهمي صحيح ؟؟ لأن هذا منطبق مع الصفقات الناجحة من الشارتات السابقة.   3- هل من الممكن أن تضع منبه صوتي في حال وصل مؤشر الزمن للمستوى الثالث ؟؟   ولك جزيل الشكر ,,,, وخالص الدعوات

----------


## المحرر الصحفي

> اخوتي الافاضل والاعزاء الرجاء الحار بأن لا تبخسوا الناس اشياءهم فان من طبع المؤمن ان ينزل الناس أماكنهم ولا شك بان اخانا ابي العون وكله عون ان شاء الله قد جاهد وكافح من اجل الوصول لما نرى واني محقق من هذا ارباحا كبيرة من البارحة حتى الان وهذا يعود لتوفيق الله اولا ثم لفضل الباشا ابو عون فبضاعته ليست بالمزجاة ولا بالبايرة فرجاء من لم يجد شيئا فاليتهم نفسه ولا يتهم الاخرين  لاشك ولا ريب بان هذا الرجل قد قدم شيئا لو اكتشفه غيره لاخفاه ولكنه اثر الا ان يبثه لمحبي الخير دمتم ايها السادة

  :Ongue:  :Ongue:  :Ongue:   مبروك الارباح اخي الكريم

----------


## ابو لاما

> يعطيك العافية اخينا ابو عون 
> لكن يا اخوان : كيف يمكن نطبقه على الحساب الحقيقي؟؟  
> او بصيغه اخرى ماهي الشركات التي ممكن نضيف هذا المؤشر الي برنامجها  
> و لكم جزيل الشكر.

 ممكن تستخدم شركات ديمو مذكورة كلها في مشاركا ت سابقة معليش اتعبك شوية . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> جزاك الله كل خير أبا عون   جاري التجربة والله الموفق ,,,, وعندي بعض النقاط وفقك الله:   1- بالنسبة لمؤشر الزمن أنا لاحظت أنه فعلا خطير جداً وذلك ظاهر في الشارتات المرفقة أو من التمبليت عندما وضعته على برنامج التداول والسبب في كلامي هذا هو أن مؤشر الزمن يسبق النزول أو الصعود وكل ما عليك فعله هو : عندما يكون مؤشر الزمن فوق المستويات الثلاثة ضع أمر البيع أو الشراء من أقرب خط أحمر (أو أخضر) وسيصل له السعر -إن وصل- وسيعكس على طول. أنا أقول ملاحظتي من الشارت ولكن تبقى التجربة لايف هي البرهان.   2- أنصح بالدخول فقط مع الاتجاه.  3- بالنسبة لمؤشر الزمن ,,, لاحظت خلال الردود السابقة والمداخلات بعض التشتت فيما يتعلق بالدخول بيع أو شراء فيما يخص مؤشر الزمن. والذي فهمته -وأراه منطبق على الشارت- أن الدخول بيع يكون عندما تكون أعمدة مؤشر الزمن تجاوزت المستويات العليا (اللي فوق) والعكس صحيح. فهل فهمي صحيح ؟؟ لأن هذا منطبق مع الصفقات الناجحة من الشارتات السابقة.   3- هل من الممكن أن تضع منبه صوتي في حال وصل مؤشر الزمن للمستوى الثالث ؟؟   ولك جزيل الشكر ,,,, وخالص الدعوات

 كلامك كله صحيح تماما وهو عين العقل اما عن اضافة منبه صوتئ فان لس مبرمج وحاولت لكن زهجت من صعوبة الكودات المهم ممكن نسال الاخ وضاح عطار انه يبرمج المنبه ان شاء الله . :Regular Smile: 
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله . :Regular Smile:

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

> مبروك دكتور محمود والمؤشر ممتاز جدا والحمدلله وان شاء الله من ارباح الئ ارباح .

 اخي في الله ابو العون لقد راقبت المؤشر من البارحة وما نمت لغاية هذه اللحظة ووجدته افضل مؤشر ولكن يحتاج مرونه وفهم فقط وهو سهل لمن سهله الله عليه لذا فاني ادعو لك من خالص قلبي بان يوفقك الله ويكثر من امثالك
على فكرة انا محب للسهر وقد راقيته مراقبة حثيثة ولصيقة
المؤشر يعطي لمن يلاصق الشاشة ويعطي لمن يتحين الفرص
شكرا لك وصدقني اجد نفسي عاجزا عن الشكر والوفاء ولذا اطلب من الله ان يوفيك حقك وان يجزيك عنا كل خير وعهدا بان يكون ريع ما نجلبه من ارباح لوجه الله

----------


## rec

> كيف تقول ذلك وبثقة عالية هل انت بن لخياط هل تمتلك مؤشر بن لخياط ,بنلخياط الوحيد الذئ يمكن ان ينفئ ان هذا مؤشره او انه افضل منه ولا يستطيع ذلك الا بعد ان يضع الاثنين في مقارنة اي ان بن لخياط نفسه لا يستطيع ان ينفئ ما نقوله فلا تتعب نفسك وتملئ الموضوع بمشاركا غير مفيدة ومغرضة وان كان ظاهرها الرحمة واتمنئ ان لا ترد علئ هذه المشاركة لاننئ اذا وضعت نفسي مكانك فلا املك شئ لاقوله سواء لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله .

 أخي أبو عون بعيدا عن موضوع المؤشر وهل هو أفضل من مؤشر بلخياط او نفسه , لقد قررت مشكورا فتح موضوع لتطرح إستراتيجية , فعليك أن توسع صدرك لجميع الاراء ولو إختلفت معها انا قرأت الموضوع من البداية ولم أجد اي مشاركة لاي شخص فيها إساءة أدب أو إنقاص لجهدك إنما هي وجهات نظر , أنت تقول في  المشاركة التي إقتبستها ان الاخ لا يملك مؤشر بلخياط حتى يقول انه افضل من مؤشرك , سؤالي لك وهل تمتلك انت مؤشر بلخياط حتى تقول أن مؤشرك أفضل منه أرجو ان يتسع صدرك للإجابة على سؤالي فهو مجرد سؤال وهذا منتدى للنقاش ,تقبل ودي

----------


## ابو لاما

> اخي في الله ابو العون لقد راقبت المؤشر من البارحة وما نمت لغاية هذه اللحظة ووجدته افضل مؤشر ولكن يحتاج مرونه وفهم فقط وهو سهل لمن سهله الله عليه لذا فاني ادعو لك من خالص قلبي بان يوفقك الله ويكثر من امثالك
> على فكرة انا محب للسهر وقد راقيته مراقبة حثيثة ولصيقة
> المؤشر يعطي لمن يلاصق الشاشة ويعطي لمن يتحين الفرص
> شكرا لك وصدقني اجد نفسي عاجزا عن الشكر والوفاء ولذا اطلب من الله ان يوفيك حقك وان يجزيك عنا كل خير وعهدا بان يكون ريع ما نجلبه من ارباح لوجه الله

 تسلم اخئ الكريم وان شاء الله المؤشر ينفعك وكما هناك جنود للباطل فهناك اسود للحق جعلنا الله واياكم منهم . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> أخي أبو عون بعيدا عن موضوع المؤشر وهل هو أفضل من مؤشر بلخياط او نفسه , لقد قررت مشكورا فتح موضوع لتطرح إستراتيجية , فعليك أن توسع صدرك لجميع الاراء ولو إختلفت معها انا قرأت الموضوع من البداية ولم أجد اي مشاركة لاي شخص فيها إساءة أدب أو إنقاص لجهدك إنما هي وجهات نظر , أنت تقول في  المشاركة التي إقتبستها ان الاخ لا يملك مؤشر بلخياط حتى يقول انه افضل من مؤشرك , سؤالي لك وهل تمتلك انت مؤشر بلخياط حتى تقول أن مؤشرك أفضل منه أرجو ان يتسع صدرك للإجابة على سؤالي فهو مجرد سؤال وهذا منتدى للنقاش ,تقبل ودي

 انا املك مؤشر افضل من مؤشر بنلخياط هذه هي اجابتئ ومبنية علئ شهادات وانا صدرئ اتسع للنقد البناء ام الجدل البيزينطئ فاحب ان استخدم معه حد السيف . :Regular Smile:

----------


## WD GANN

> هذا ليس موضوع لتبادل السلامات والتهانئ والامانئ تبادلوها علئ الخاص ومؤشرنا مثل مؤشر بلخياط وافضل منه كمان مهما حاولتم .
> وبضاعتكم بارت

 *
أرجو منك أخي أبو عون أن لا تترك هذا الموضوع يذهب إلى أرشيف المنتدى، لكن أكمل فيه و لا تيأس حتى وإن كانت الخسارة أكثر من الربح، و تذكر جيدا : والله العظيم إن وصلتم إلى مؤشر بلخياط ستجدني أول من يهنئك و يبارك لك و كلي فخر و لن يضرني شيء، كل ما في الامر هو أنه حتى إعداداته لم تتوصل اليها لحد الان اخي فما بالك بالمؤشر لا بل المؤشرين. وأتمنى لك من كل قلبي و لجميع من في المنتدى الربح الوفيييييييييييييييير و الرزق الدائم.
ودمت موفقا.*

----------


## twins

صباحكم فل و ابوعون هههه
ابو عووون الله يوفقك يا شيخ  
انا ماعرف ولا شي في الفوركس مالي اسبوعين على الديمو و من بكره بيتفعل حسابي الحقيقي 
نزلت الملف يابوعون و نزلت عليه اسهم السوبر سيقنال و اعطاني بيع على المجنون من 147.76 بالضبط و دخلت بعقد كبير والان في هذه اللحظه المجنون 146.85 ولسه مكمل لتحت ههههههههههه  
ابوعون بصراحه وربي حبيتك اليوم وانا متابعك انته والاخوان لي فترة  
تقبل فائق شكري و تقديري  واللي يقول مؤشر بلخياط و مؤشر جون كنيدي...قله ابوعون بيربحني ماعلي فيهم خخخ

----------


## Anas AL Sadi

طيب للان ما اتفقنا على الستوب

----------


## twins

146.35  المجنووون  فوق 130 نقطه

----------


## twins

146.20 المجنون.............صرت ماني عارف اقفل العقد ولا اخليه و استمتع ههههه اه لو الحساب ماهو ديمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## المحرر الصحفي

> *أرجو منك أخي أبو عون أن لا تترك هذا الموضوع يذهب إلى أرشيف المنتدى، لكن أكمل فيه و لا تيأس حتى وإن كانت الخسارة أكثر من الربح، و تذكر جيدا : والله العظيم إن وصلتم إلى مؤشر بلخياط ستجدني أول من يهنئك و يبارك لك و كلي فخر و لن يضرني شيء، كل ما في الامر هو أنه حتى إعداداته لم تتوصل اليها لحد الان اخي فما بالك بالمؤشر لا بل المؤشرين. وأتمنى لك من كل قلبي و لجميع من في المنتدى الربح الوفيييييييييييييييير و الرزق الدائم.* *ودمت موفقا.*

 اخي جان   طبعا مؤشر ابو عون ليس مؤشر بلخياط  ولكن طالما انه يعطي ارباح جيدة  والناس فرحانه بالمكاسب المجانيه  فما الداعي لتأجير مؤشر او شراءه  وعلى فكره المؤشر الاصلي والذي اعده البرنس  مطابق لمؤشر بلخياط وفقا للصور التي ارفقتها بنفسك  الا ان كان ماتملكه لايمت لمؤشر بلخياط بصلة  خصوصا وان الاختراقات حدثت  واخي ابو عون ابدع ليطور ماعجز عنه الاخرون  فآمل ان تصفق له وتحييه و النتائج ان شاء الله ستسرك  والمؤشر مجاني بامكانك ان تحمله

----------


## twins

ارجو مشاهده الصورة المرفقة ياباشا   وللعلم المجنون الان 145.35 يعني التوصة من المؤشر من 147.71 دخول بيع والان السعر 145.35  يعني محقق الحمدلله 230 نقطه او اكتر والحمدلله :Drive1:  :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## ابو لاما

> اخي جان   طبعا مؤشر ابو عون ليس مؤشر بلخياط  ولكن طالما انه يعطي ارباح جيدة  والناس فرحانه بالمكاسب المجانيه  فما الداعي لتأجير مؤشر او شراءه  وعلى فكره المؤشر الاصلي والذي اعده البرنس  مطابق لمؤشر بلخياط وفقا للصور التي ارفقتها بنفسك  الا ان كان ماتملكه لايمت لمؤشر بلخياط بصلة  خصوصا وان الاختراقات حدثت  واخي ابو عون ابدع ليطور ماعجز عنه الاخرون  فآمل ان تصفق له وتحييه و النتائج ان شاء الله ستسرك  والمؤشر مجاني بامكانك ان تحمله

 تسلم اخئ المحرر الصحفئ هذه شهادة وسام في صدري واعتز بها جدا اطال الله في عمرك واكثر رزقك ورحمك رحمة واسعة من عنده  :Hands:

----------


## ابو لاما

> ارجو مشاهده الصورة المرفقة ياباشا   وللعلم المجنون الان 145.35 يعني التوصة من المؤشر من 147.71 دخول بيع والان السعر 145.35  يعني محقق الحمدلله 230 نقطه او اكتر والحمدلله

 الف مبروك اخئ الكريم . :Regular Smile:

----------


## أبوسلطان

ابوعون ..............  شكرا

----------


## فتى السعودية

حلو يا عمده حتى المجنون طوعه المؤشر     :015:  :015:

----------


## ابو لاما

> ابوعون ..............  شكرا

 الف مبروك  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## ابو لاما

> حلو يا عمده حتى المجنون طوعه المؤشر

 الف الف الف مبروك  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015: 
استخدم مؤشر الزمن كذلك

----------


## medhat 2007

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته بصراحة يا اخوانى انا اتلخبط شوية مش عارف ايه اخر تمبلت لغاية دلوقتى  ممكن حد يقولى رقم المشاركة اللى فيها اخر تمبلت او يرفقه  جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## المحرر الصحفي

> حلو يا عمده حتى المجنون طوعه المؤشر

 بالمناسبة يا اخوان الشيء العجيب في المؤشر  ان المجنون اكثر الازواج احتراما له

----------


## :: إبراهيم ::

أبو عون واحد من الشباب الله يستر عليه سألته عن مؤشر بلخياط  
قال عندي المؤشر والكود سورس تبعه ... وأنا أبيعه ... قلت له كم ؟؟؟ 
قال 15 الف دولار ...  :Regular Smile:  
الظاهر انك خربت عليهم الدعوة  :Regular Smile:  
ما أدري هل هذا استغفال للعالم أم محاولة لذلك ؟؟؟ 
أتمنى ألا يكون هناك سذج يصدقون كل ما يقال لهم  
موفقين بإذن الله .

----------


## twins

شباب نقدر  نقول عن هذه فرصه حلوه ؟  مع وضع ستوب لوز طبعا  
AUDUSD 
0.6016

----------


## faissal

والله يا اخي ابو عون انا منت-ره على  189.50 ترند اربع ساعات للدخول بيع بهدف كبير  يبدو انه مؤشرك سرق الفرصة  ونزله غصبا عنه من الخط الاحمر على الاربع ساعات  الفريم الي انت نصحت بالعمل عليه  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

> ارجو مشاهده الصورة المرفقة ياباشا وللعلم المجنون الان 145.35 يعني التوصة من المؤشر من 147.71 دخول بيع والان السعر 145.35 يعني محقق الحمدلله 230 نقطه او اكتر والحمدلله

 انا لغاية الان معطيني المجنون 311 نقطة

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته بصراحة يا اخوانى انا اتلخبط شوية مش عارف ايه اخر تمبلت لغاية دلوقتى  ممكن حد يقولى رقم المشاركة اللى فيها اخر تمبلت او يرفقه  جزاكم الله خيرا

 تفضل . :Regular Smile:

----------


## درع الفاروق

> ابوعون .............. شكرا

   الله يهديك يا ابو سلطان ليش تغضبهم   :015:

----------


## ابو لاما

> بالمناسبة يا اخوان الشيء العجيب في المؤشر  ان المجنون اكثر الازواج احتراما له

 شوف هذه صفقتين بيع لليورو دولار واليورو ين . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> أبو عون واحد من الشباب الله يستر عليه سألته عن مؤشر بلخياط  
> قال عندي المؤشر والكود سورس تبعه ... وأنا أبيعه ... قلت له كم ؟؟؟ 
> قال 15 الف دولار ...  
> الظاهر انك خربت عليهم الدعوة  
> ما أدري هل هذا استغفال للعالم أم محاولة لذلك ؟؟؟ 
> أتمنى ألا يكون هناك سذج يصدقون كل ما يقال لهم  
> موفقين بإذن الله .

 مش هم فقط الله يسترنا من بنلخياط لا يرفع علي قضية الحمدلله انئ في امن بلد بلد الامن والسلام بلدئ الغالية المملكة العربية السعودية . :Regular Smile:

----------


## TEXXON

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ......  اقل ما يقال انك تستحق الشكر على مجهودك المميز , رغم اني لا اعف من هو بلخياط وماهية مؤشره  الا اني وجدت هذا الموضوع تمييز بمشاركات كثيرة وبوقت قصير فجربت المؤشر ووجدت انك كاضعف الايمان ابتكرت شيئا يستحق الاحترام  لك مني كل الود اخي ابو عون واخي prince  والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ......

----------


## ابو لاما

> شباب نقدر  نقول عن هذه فرصه حلوه ؟  مع وضع ستوب لوز طبعا  
> AUDUSD 
> 0.6016

 فرصة معقولة لكن لا تشتغل عكس الترند الاساسئ والله اعلم . :Regular Smile:

----------


## سمير صيام

يا ابو عون مادام انتهيت من اعدادته ياريت تعمل ورشة عمل به او الموضوع ده يبقى نفسه ورشة عمل لايف عشان اى عيوب و اقتراحات او تطوير له

----------


## ابو لاما

> والله يا اخي ابو عون انا منت-ره على  189.50 ترند اربع ساعات للدخول بيع بهدف كبير  يبدو انه مؤشرك سرق الفرصة  ونزله غصبا عنه من الخط الاحمر على الاربع ساعات  الفريم الي انت نصحت بالعمل عليه

 هههه اعمل حسابك مش راح يوقف سرقة انا عارف المؤشر هذا داهية . :Regular Smile:

----------


## rec

> لقد اجبتك لكنك تكابر وخير الكلام ما قل ودل .

 أخي الكريم ليش العدوانية في ردودك , أنت لا تريد أحد أن يناقشك و إذا إختلف شخص معك في الرأي لا تعطي أي فرصة للنقاش , الهدف من المتديات هو النقاش و التطوير على الأفكار من خلال جمع كل الطروحات المختلفة و الوصول إلى الأفضل , أول شيىء أنا لا صاحب مؤشر أريد تسويقه و لا خلافه أنا مجرد شخص متابع للنقاش ولي ملاحظات على ردودك , إذا اردت الموضوعيه في النقاش وتقول انك رددت على سؤالي فإنك حتى لم تقترب من شبه رد , أن تقول أن هناك شهادات تثبت أن مؤشرك هو افضل من مؤشر بلخياط أين هي هذه الشهادات لو سمحت أرفقها , مؤشر بلخياط له سنوات ومؤشرك وليد اليوم فعليك أنت أن تثبت ما تدعيه إذاأ نت شخص موضوعي, أم تريد أن يأخذ الناس بكلامك كمسلمات ,على المدعي البينة اخي الكريم ,وأرجع و اقول لك أن مجهودك تشكر عليه و اقدر فيك روح مشاركة اخوانك .

----------


## ابو لاما

> انا لغاية الان معطيني المجنون 311 نقطة

 مبروك اخئ العزيز الف مبروك يا رب يكون حقيقي  :Hands:

----------


## ابو لاما

> يا ابو عون مادام انتهيت من اعدادته ياريت تعمل ورشة عمل به او الموضوع ده يبقى نفسه ورشة عمل لايف عشان اى عيوب و اقتراحات او تطوير له

 ان شاء الله اخ سمير بس انا عاوز فريق يعمل معائ عشان انا حاكون مشغول من الاسبوع القادم عقبال عندكم . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> أخي الكريم ليش العدوانية في ردودك , أنت لا تريد أحد أن يناقشك و إذا إختلف شخص معك في الرأي لا تعطي أي فرصة للنقاش , الهدف من المتديات هو النقاش و التطوير على الأفكار من خلال جمع كل الطروحات المختلفة و الوصول إلى الأفضل , أول شيىء أنا لا صاحب مؤشر أريد تسويقه و لا خلافه أنا مجرد شخص متابع للنقاش ولي ملاحظات على ردودك , إذا اردت الموضوعيه في النقاش وتقول انك رددت على سؤالي فإنك حتى لم تقترب من شبه رد , أن تقول أن هناك شهادات تثبت أن مؤشرك هو افضل من مؤشر بلخياط أين هي هذه الشهادات لو سمحت أرفقها , مؤشر بلخياط له سنوات ومؤشرك وليد اليوم فعليك أنت أن تثبت ما تدعيه إذاأ نت شخص موضوعي, أم تريد أن يأخذ الناس بكلامك كمسلمات ,على المدعي البينة اخي الكريم ,وأرجع و اقول لك أن مجهودك تشكر عليه و اقدر فيك روح مشاركة اخوانك .

 عندما كان عمري ثلاث سنوا ت كنت في نزهة مع ابئ الي الميناء البحري وهناك منطقة في الميناء يوجد بها حو ت عالق ياكل كل من يقترب منه اخبرنئ والدئ بذلك وانا اقف معه امام هذه المنطقة التئ يخاف اقوئ الناس قلوبا من الاقتراب منها فجاءة امسك بي والقانئ في البحر  في هذه المنطقة وانا لا اعرف السباحة وبقية اهلئ يصيحون من ذلك اليوم  بعد ان نجوت تعلمت ان لا اثق ولا اتقبل و لا اتنازل الا عن بينة  . :Regular Smile: 
والاخوة قد بينوا لك فلا تكثر من الجدل البيزينطي وشكرا لكرم اخلاقك . :Regular Smile:

----------


## المحرر الصحفي

> أخي الكريم ليش العدوانية في ردودك , أنت لا تريد أحد أن يناقشك و إذا إختلف شخص معك في الرأي لا تعطي أي فرصة للنقاش , الهدف من المتديات هو النقاش و التطوير على الأفكار من خلال جمع كل الطروحات المختلفة و الوصول إلى الأفضل , أول شيىء أنا لا صاحب مؤشر أريد تسويقه و لا خلافه أنا مجرد شخص متابع للنقاش ولي ملاحظات على ردودك , إذا اردت الموضوعيه في النقاش وتقول انك رددت على سؤالي فإنك حتى لم تقترب من شبه رد , أن تقول أن هناك شهادات تثبت أن مؤشرك هو افضل من مؤشر بلخياط أين هي هذه الشهادات لو سمحت أرفقها , مؤشر بلخياط له سنوات ومؤشرك وليد اليوم فعليك أنت أن تثبت ما تدعيه إذاأ نت شخص موضوعي, أم تريد أن يأخذ الناس بكلامك كمسلمات ,على المدعي البينة اخي الكريم ,وأرجع و اقول لك أن مجهودك تشكر عليه و اقدر فيك روح مشاركة اخوانك .

 اخي الكريم مازالت الامور تحت التجربة الان   ولا يوجد مجاملات ابدا  و عند فتح الورشة ثق تماما ان النتائج دائما هي المقياس  و كلنا نحترم بلخياط وقدراته  و لك رسالة على الخاص لأوضح لك ما لم تتنبه له

----------


## محمد ياسين

السلام عليكم : اخوي شفلي هذا مظبوط كذا ولا لاء  اضفت خطوط زيادة فقط   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## lotfi1

الحمد لله نتائج رائعة لحد الان

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم : اخوي شفلي هذا مظبوط كذا ولا لاء  اضفت خطوط زيادة فقط

 لا تضيف شئ المؤشر ممتاز وكافئ . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> الحمد لله نتائج رائعة لحد الان

 الف الف مبروك الرجاء من الاخوة عمل نسخ احتياط ونشر المؤشر لانئ اتوقع حرب قريبا . :Regular Smile:

----------


## الاسدي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  جزاك الله خير  يازعيم الثوره ابو عون  دخلتو هذا الفرصه يا اخوان  كان البيع من السعر بالخط الاحمر والان السعر ما شاء الله

----------


## rec

> اخي الكريم مازالت الامور تحت التجربة الان   ولا يوجد مجاملات ابدا  و عند فتح الورشة ثق تماما ان النتائج دائما هي المقياس  و كلنا نحترم بلخياط وقدراته   و لك رسالة على الخاص لأوضح لك ما لم تتنبه له

 أخي المحرر الصحفي نحن كلنا أخوان ونعمل لهف واحد ومصلحة واحدة ونقدر في كل شخص يساهم لمساعدة الإخوان و الله العظيم ليس الغرض هو الجدال مع الاخ أبو عون أو إنقاص حقه فهو أخ مسلم وعزيز علينا ولكن فقط أن نتحرى الدقة في مشاركاتنا وذلك للمصلحة العامة , على فكرة انا أعمل على هذا المؤشر منذ اكثر من سنة وجربت عليه إعدادات كثيرة ولي خبرة عملية في هذا المؤشر ولم اريد أن ابدي اي ملاحظة بخلاف ما تفضل به الاخ ابو عون إحتراما لموضوعه حيث أن هناك اكثر من طريقة للتعامل مع معطيات هذا المؤشر ولكن الموضوع موضوع أبو عون و لا اريد أن أشتت الإخوان ,ما شدني للموضوع هو اني متابع لهذا المؤشر من فترة و فرحت جدا عندما وجدت موضوع الاخ أبوعون لاني فعلا مهتم بهذا المؤشر , وكان سؤالي للاخ ابو عون مجرد سؤال لكي يطمئن قلبي وحتى الأن للاسف لم أجد الإجابة عليه و إعتذاري لجمييع الإخوان و ابوعون و انا سوف أنسحب بهدوء وشاكر للأخ أبو عون إستضافته في موضوعه , جزاكم الله كل خير ووفقكم لما يحب ويرضاه .

----------


## markov

> فكرته الاساسية تعتمد علئ تقنية رقمية 
> .

  

> فكرة المؤشر ككل هي فكرة رقمية 
> .

   تقول فكره رقميه..؟؟؟؟ ساتابع .. فالرقمي يستهويني. تحياتي .. اقدر لك محاولاتك.

----------


## ابو لاما

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  جزاك الله خير  يازعيم الثوره ابو عون  دخلتو هذا الفرصه يا اخوان  كان البيع من السعر بالخط الاحمر والان السعر ما شاء الله

 نعم في اخوة دخلوها انا دخلت يورو دولار ويورو ين والئ الان محقق جوالئ 500 نقطة . :Regular Smile:

----------


## د.الاسدي

ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن  مجهود رائع ومؤشر الى الان ولا اروع وخصوصا على المجنون  بارك الله بجهودكم جميعا وخصوصا الاخ أبوعون والاخ برنس :Good:   وكل من أثرى الموضوع ومن سيثريه أثراكم الله جميعا من حيث لا   تحتسبون وليكن نقاشنا جميعا بإيجابيات وسلبيات المؤشر بارك  الله فيكم وأدامكم أخوة متحابين في الله  :Icon26:   تحياتي واحترامي للجميع ودمتم بخير وصحة وسلام  :Eh S(7):

----------


## jnene

السلام عليكم جميعا  بداية أكرر شكري وتقديري للسيد أبو عون وجميع من ساهم في أخراج هذا المؤشر ومن علق أو شارك بالموضوع أستعملت المؤشر مع أفتتاح أمس بعمليتين لليورو دولار والمجنون وأقفلت الصفقات اليوم الساعة 11 صباحا والنتائج  المجنون ++++ 405 نقاط  واليورو ++++++100 نقطة  وأنا مش طماع تركت الجهاز طوال اليوم  وسأحاول أيجاد فرص لليلة  تحياتي للجمييييييييع

----------


## twins

يا جماعه الوضع مافيه مجامله  
هذه فرصه ثانيه يابو عون دخلت مع اشارة الدخول بيع والحمدلله فوق 80 نقطه في اقل من ربع ساعه والحمدلله  
يا اخوان سواء كان مؤشر بن خياط ولا محمد عبدالوهاب...طالما شي ناجح المفروض الكل يفرحبه و يفتخر بالرجل اللي قدمه و مجانا بغض النظر عن مين افضل و مين ابو سكسوكه و ومين بدون طربوش...الله \يوفقك يا شيخ قولو امين

----------


## ابو لاما

> أخي المحرر الصحفي نحن كلنا أخوان ونعمل لهف واحد ومصلحة واحدة ونقدر في كل شخص يساهم لمساعدة الإخوان و الله العظيم ليس الغرض هو الجدال مع الاخ أبو عون أو إنقاص حقه فهو أخ مسلم وعزيز علينا ولكن فقط أن نتحرى الدقة في مشاركاتنا وذلك للمصلحة العامة , على فكرة انا أعمل على هذا المؤشر منذ اكثر من سنة وجربت عليه إعدادات كثيرة ولي خبرة عملية في هذا المؤشر ولم اريد أن ابدي اي ملاحظة بخلاف ما تفضل به الاخ ابو عون إحتراما لموضوعه حيث أن هناك اكثر من طريقة للتعامل مع معطيات هذا المؤشر ولكن الموضوع موضوع أبو عون و لا اريد أن أشتت الإخوان ,ما شدني للموضوع هو اني متابع لهذا المؤشر من فترة و فرحت جدا عندما وجدت موضوع الاخ أبوعون لاني فعلا مهتم بهذا المؤشر , وكان سؤالي للاخ ابو عون مجرد سؤال لكي يطمئن قلبي وحتى الأن للاسف لم أجد الإجابة عليه و إعتذاري لجمييع الإخوان و ابوعون و انا سوف أنسحب بهدوء وشاكر للأخ أبو عون إستضافته في موضوعه , جزاكم الله كل خير ووفقكم لما يحب ويرضاه .

 اخئ الكريم الاعدادت فيها اسرار لن ابوح بها ابدا والاخوة الئ الان وضعوااكثر من عشرة صفقة ناجحة وليس هناك مشكلة انتظر شهر او اثنين حئ تتاكد لكن انا اعلم ما اقوله تماما واعلم ما فعلته وكيف فعلته ولماذا فعلته وماذا يمكن ان تكون نتيجيته وللان نتائج ممتازة والحمدلله . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن  مجهود رائع ومؤشر الى الان ولا اروع وخصوصا على المجنون  بارك الله بجهودكم جميعا وخصوصا الاخ أبوعون والاخ برنس  وكل من أثرى الموضوع ومن سيثريه أثراكم الله جميعا من حيث لا   تحتسبون وليكن نقاشنا جميعا بإيجابيات وسلبيات المؤشر بارك  الله فيكم وأدامكم أخوة متحابين في الله   تحياتي واحترامي للجميع ودمتم بخير وصحة وسلام

 امين ان شا ءالله . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم جميعا  بداية أكرر شكري وتقديري للسيد أبو عون وجميع من ساهم في أخراج هذا المؤشر ومن علق أو شارك بالموضوع أستعملت المؤشر مع أفتتاح أمس بعمليتين لليورو دولار والمجنون وأقفلت الصفقات اليوم الساعة 11 صباحا والنتائج  المجنون ++++ 405 نقاط  واليورو ++++++100 نقطة  وأنا مش طماع تركت الجهاز طوال اليوم  وسأحاول أيجاد فرص لليلة  تحياتي للجمييييييييع

 بالتوفيق ان شاء الله . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> يا جماعه الوضع مافيه مجامله  
> هذه فرصه ثانيه يابو عون دخلت مع اشارة الدخول بيع والحمدلله فوق 80 نقطه في اقل من ربع ساعه والحمدلله  
> يا اخوان سواء كان مؤشر بن خياط ولا محمد عبدالوهاب...طالما شي ناجح المفروض الكل يفرحبه و يفتخر بالرجل اللي قدمه و مجانا بغض النظر عن مين افضل و مين ابو سكسوكه و ومين بدون طربوش...الله \يوفقك يا شيخ قولو امين

 هههههههههههه موتنئ من الضحك بس المفروض ما تدخل من الخط الازرق انت اسعجلت بس جاءت سليمة والحمدلله . :Regular Smile:

----------


## twins

هذه حصيلة تجربة المؤشر اليوم فقط 
الحساب ديمو ب 5000 دولار   الان الحساب 8170 دولار ولله الحمد 
ألف شكر عزيزي ابوعون

----------


## twins

انا معاك يابوعون لكني مضارب ابو سريع...واعتمد على الاستوتشاستيك مع دخولي دائما وارضى بأي ربح والحمدلله 
الى هنا و نقول تصبحوا على خير وان شاء الله متابع معاكم الصباح ...بالتوفيق

----------


## thecreativex

استاذ ابو عون 
هو المؤشر فيه منه نسخه لفريم ال5 دقايق؟  :Asvc: 
و لك كل الشكر  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابو لاما

> استاذ ابو عون 
> هو المؤشر فيه منه نسخه لفريم ال5 دقايق؟ 
> و لك كل الشكر

 اخئ الكريم المؤشر يستخدم للاربعة ساعا ت وفقط . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## the_king1983

تحية طيبة
اخواني الاعزاء من خلال قراءتي للمشاركات رايت العديد من الانتقادات فلماذا هذه الانتقادات فان خيروني بين مؤشر بلخياط او مؤشر ابو عون فساختار مؤشر ابو عون لانه صراحة انسان يستحق الاحترام و التقدير لانه لم يخفي على اخوانه اي شيء و هو يريد المساعدة باي ثمن.حتى لو فشل لا سمح الله  فتاكدوا انه اذا وصل لشيء فلن يخفيه .

----------


## man4com

مشكور علي الموشر ابو عون

----------


## thecreativex

> اخئ الكريم المؤشر يستخدم للاربعة ساعا ت وفقط .
> لك كل الود والتقدير .

 شكرا لسرعه الاجابه اعتقد كده صعب جدا استخدم المؤشر انا مبشتغلش للاسف الا على فريم ال 5  :Asvc: 
عشان بفوت نقط كتير جدا فى النص مع انه فيه شد عصبى جامد !  :Doh:

----------


## ابو لاما

> شكرا لسرعه الاجابه اعتقد كده صعب جدا استخدم المؤشر انا مبشتغلش للاسف الا على فريم ال 5 
> عشان بفوت نقط كتير جدا فى النص مع انه فيه شد عصبى جامد !

 ما انصحك بالخمسة دقائق . :Regular Smile:

----------


## thecreativex

> ما انصحك بالخمسة دقائق .

 انا عارف انه خطر بس انا لسه بطور استراتيجيه عليه ان شاء الله حتكون قويه جدا و ليها نتايج مبهره  :Asvc: 
و ححطها فى المنتدى اول ما تخلص ان شاء الله  :Asvc:

----------


## ابو لاما

> انا عارف انه خطر بس انا لسه بطور استراتيجيه عليه ان شاء الله حتكون قويه جدا و ليها نتايج مبهره 
> و ححطها فى المنتدى اول ما تخلص ان شاء الله

 ربنا يوفقك ممكن نغير الفريم لخمسة دقائق اذا تريد بس ما انصحك الا بالاربعة ساعات . :Regular Smile:

----------


## السرحاني1

اخي العزيز ابو عون انا مقهووووور جدا من حسابي مو راضي يضبط معي مؤشرك يا غالي  :Cry Smile:   شوف كيف يطلع معاي باللهي اذا عندك حل دلني راح اتجنن علشان احصل عليه :016:  :Emoticon1:   بتضبطوني والا راح تجيكم عين مني بدون ما امسك الخشب  :Wink Smile:  :013:   يا ليت المساعده يا نااااااااااااس :Cry Smile:   لك مني خالص الاحترام والتقدير  :Eh S(7):  :Good: بسم الله عليكم جميع لا اله الا الله  :015:

----------


## ابو لاما

> اخي العزيز ابو عون انا مقهووووور جدا من حسابي مو راضي يضبط معي مؤشرك يا غالي   شوف كيف يطلع معاي باللهي اذا عندك حل دلني راح اتجنن علشان احصل عليه  بتضبطوني والا راح تجيكم عين مني بدون ما امسك الخشب   يا ليت المساعده يا نااااااااااااس  لك مني خالص الاحترام والتقدير بسم الله عليكم جميع لا اله الا الله

 انت مستخدم مؤشرا وتمبلت خطاء وقديم خذ هذا ارفقه الان وطمنئ . :Regular Smile:

----------


## السرحاني1

يسعدك ربي  الف شكر يا اميررررررررر  
الحين برد عليك

----------


## السرحاني1

نفس الشي يا غالي ما ضبط معي

----------


## فيصل-أبو سعيد

أبو عون   فضلا لا أمرا  يا ليت تنزل لنا تمبليت بإعدادات مناسبة للخمس دقائق لأني أيضا مهتم بهذا الفريم.  ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## ابو لاما

> نفس الشي يا غالي ما ضبط معي

 معناه ما حطيت التمبلت صح  عندك خمسة مؤشرات حطها فئ ملف المؤشرات الموجود في ملف الخبراء وعندك التمبلت حطه في ملف التمبلت الاساسئ templates. :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> أبو عون   فضلا لا أمرا  يا ليت تنزل لنا تمبليت بإعدادات مناسبة للخمس دقائق لأني أيضا مهتم بهذا الفريم.  ولك جزيل الشكر

 هذا التمبلت الاساسئ يصلح لجميع الفريمات . :Regular Smile:

----------


## سمير صيام

سؤال يا ابو عون 
الدخول للمجنون كما الشارت المرفق بتوافق المؤشر اللى بالاسفل
طيب هنا شمعة الدخول عكس بعدها السعر 
نقطة تانية الان على المجنون على الدايلى يكون شراء حسب المؤشر او القرب من مستوى الشراء
لكن حسب المؤشر على الاربع ساعات بيع

----------


## thecreativex

> هذا التمبلت الاساسئ يصلح لجميع الفريمات .

 اخ ابو عون اسف بس ممكن ترفقه تانى عشان فى اكتر من تيمبلت ارفقته  :Asvc: 
و لك كل الشكر  :Eh S(7):

----------


## faissal

> سؤال يا ابو عون   الدخول للمجنون كما الشارت المرفق بتوافق المؤشر اللى بالاسفل طيب هنا شمعة الدخول عكس بعدها السعر  نقطة تانية الان على المجنون على الدايلى يكون شراء حسب المؤشر او القرب من مستوى الشراء لكن حسب المؤشر على الاربع ساعات بيع

    صباح الخييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير :Big Grin:   ده شارت الباوند دولار يا سمير مش الحنون

----------


## ابو لاما

> سؤال يا ابو عون 
> الدخول للمجنون كما الشارت المرفق بتوافق المؤشر اللى بالاسفل
> طيب هنا شمعة الدخول عكس بعدها السعر 
> نقطة تانية الان على المجنون على الدايلى يكون شراء حسب المؤشر او القرب من مستوى الشراء
> لكن حسب المؤشر على الاربع ساعات بيع

 
نحن نسخدم فريم الاربعة ساعات وفقط وظروف البيع الان غير كاملة يعنئ احتمال نجاح الصفقة 60 - 70 % وما تنظر لفريم اليومي لان المؤشر اعدادته مبنية احترافيا للاربعة ساعات وبس . :Regular Smile: 
ظروف البيع النموذجية ان مؤشر الزمن يكون ثلاث مستويات في حالة كان السعر في المستوئ المنقط. :Regular Smile: 
ويكون مستوئ واحد في حالة كان السعر في المستوئ غير المنقط   احمر او اخضر . :Regular Smile: 
دلوقتئ ممكن تدخل بيع بس حط في بالك انك ممكن تضطر تعزز والله اعلم . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ABHAFXS

اهلين بالاخ ابو عون 
اولا اشكرك على ماتقدمة للجميع وجزاك الله كل خير 
ابيى منك الان تنزل لى شارت الباوند ين على 4 ساعات لل Center of Gravity 
مع الشكر لك فى راسى شى

----------


## ابو لاما

> اهلين بالاخ ابو عون 
> اولا اشكرك على ماتقدمة للجميع وجزاك الله كل خير 
> ابيى منك الان تنزل لى شارت الباوند ين على 4 ساعات لل Center of Gravity 
> مع الشكر لك فى راسى شى

 يا هلا والله بالاخ ابها طيب ايش الاعدادات التريدها في الشارت للمؤشر . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## kareemmalki

لثقتى بمؤشرك والتى إستمديتها من طريقة كلامك عنه...آثرت تجربته طبق شروطك في الدخول تماماً...وبحذافير ما قلت وبدون النظر لأى شيء آخر وحققت في كل زوج حوالى  
150 نقطة...وأنصح عند الدخول أن يكون الهدف هو الوصول لخط المنتصف ثم ملاحقة الربح لمن أراد...أكرر إعجابي بصاحب المؤشر وهو أنت يا أبو عون قبل المؤشر 
دمت موفقاً ...أخوك كريم

----------


## سمير صيام

> صباح الخييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير  ده شارت الباوند دولار يا سمير مش الحنون[/right]

 ماهو بقى مجنون برضه  :Big Grin:

----------


## ABHAFXS

> يا هلا والله بالاخ ابها طيب ايش الاعدادات التريدها في الشارت للمؤشر .
> لك كل الود والتقدير .

 انا ابى اشوف الى انت تحطها واطبقة على الى عندى

----------


## hms_sy

بارك الله بك اخي ابوعون و جزاك عنا خير الجزاء
حقيقة اكثر مايفرحني و بالاكيد كل افراد منتدانا الغالي ان يكون بيننا مبدعون يعملون باخلاص وتفاني لفائدة الجميع 
و ارجو من الاخوة الكرام المتابعين اغناء الموضوع اكثر بالشارتات لنقاط الدخول والخروج ليكون اقرب الى ورشة عمل مصغرة على الاقل لتعزيز الخبرة بالعمل عليه بسرعة  على كل العملات كما اقترح مشرفنا الغالي سمير
 و ادعوا للجميع بالتوفيق و الربح الدائم بعون الله

----------


## حكار فوزي

المجنون فرصة شراء إن شاء الله.

----------


## faissal

> المجنون فرصة شراء إن شاء الله.

 كده بلشنا نختلف  :Big Grin:

----------


## ابو لاما

> لثقتى بمؤشرك والتى إستمديتها من طريقة كلامك عنه...آثرت تجربته طبق شروطك في الدخول تماماً...وبحذافير ما قلت وبدون النظر لأى شيء آخر وحققت في كل زوج حوالى  
> 150 نقطة...وأنصح عند الدخول أن يكون الهدف هو الوصول لخط المنتصف ثم ملاحقة الربح لمن أراد...أكرر إعجابي بصاحب المؤشر وهو أنت يا أبو عون قبل المؤشر 
> دمت موفقاً ...أخوك كريم

 تسلم اخئ الكريم وان شاء الله موفق . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## AYMAN_DOMAIN

> المجنون فرصة شراء إن شاء الله.

  

> كده بلشنا نختلف

 ده اللى لاحظته من زمان شارتات متغايره لو تفتكروا ساعة لما قولت مين ابوعون فيهم :Big Grin: 
بس بجد حاجه محيرة :016:

----------


## ابو لاما

> المجنون فرصة شراء إن شاء الله.

 الزمن لازم يكون est

----------


## faissal

> ده اللى لاحظته من زمان شارتات متغايره لو تفتكروا ساعة لما قولت مين ابوعون فيهم
> بس بجد حاجه محيرة

 ده الي بيسموه تمويه وتكتيك  :Big Grin:

----------


## ابو لاما

> ده اللى لاحظته من زمان شارتات متغايره لو تفتكروا ساعة لما قولت مين ابوعون فيهم
> بس بجد حاجه محيرة

 لازم زمن الشموع يكون متوافق مع السوق فرصة الاخ فيصل هئ الاصح وفرصة كيووورد اout of board  :Big Grin:

----------


## ابو لاما

> بارك الله بك اخي ابوعون و جزاك عنا خير الجزاء
> حقيقة اكثر مايفرحني و بالاكيد كل افراد منتدانا الغالي ان يكون بيننا مبدعون يعملون باخلاص وتفاني لفائدة الجميع 
> و ارجو من الاخوة الكرام المتابعين اغناء الموضوع اكثر بالشارتات لنقاط الدخول والخروج ليكون اقرب الى ورشة عمل مصغرة على الاقل لتعزيز الخبرة بالعمل عليه بسرعة  على كل العملات كما اقترح مشرفنا الغالي سمير
>  و ادعوا للجميع بالتوفيق و الربح الدائم بعون الله

 
جزاك الله الف خير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> انا ابى اشوف الى انت تحطها واطبقة على الى عندى

 طيب  خذ هذا المجنون . :Regular Smile:

----------


## AYMAN_DOMAIN

> ده الي بيسموه تمويه وتكتيك

  

> لازم زمن الشموع يكون متوافق مع السوق فرصة الاخ فيصل هئ الاصح وفرصة كيووورد اout of board

 من فضلك وضحلى الصورة :Big Grin: 
اصل المشكله ان كل واحد فيهم فى وادى رغم التقائهم فى نفس زمن الالتقاط :Drive1:

----------


## AYMAN_DOMAIN

> من فضلك وضحلى الصورة
> اصل المشكله ان كل واحد فيهم فى وادى رغم التقائهم فى نفس زمن الالتقاط

  :Doh: نسيت آخد باللى من ردك على اخونا كيبورد انه لازم يكون est

----------


## حكار فوزي

> نسيت آخد باللى من ردك على اخونا كيبورد انه لازم يكون est

 هي دي الوقتي west :Big Grin:

----------


## SamehKing

> المجنون فرصة شراء إن شاء الله.

 احنا اليوم 28 اكتوبر يا اخى مش 24
الشارت قديم

----------


## سمير صيام

> طيب  خذ هذا المجنون .

 فى اختلافات فى المؤشر اللى تحت عن الموجود عندى هى اختلافات بسيطة 
انا حاطه على ال تريد هل انت حاطه على ال تريد ام برنامج اخر

----------


## ابو لاما

> هي دي الوقتي west

 لا في فرق est يعنئ توقيت امريكا الشرقئ لانه هو المعمول به في فح الاسواق والله اعلم لانها تبداء فح في الشرق في شرق اسيا . :Regular Smile: 
وفرصة البيع مش صحيح لازم السعر يكون في الخط الاحمر عشان لان مؤشر الزمن مستوئ واحد بس كذا ممكن يطلع السعر عادئ . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> فى اختلافات فى المؤشر اللى تحت عن الموجود عندى هى اختلافات بسيطة 
> انا حاطه على ال تريد هل انت حاطه على ال تريد ام برنامج اخر

 حاطيه علئ afb . :Regular Smile:

----------


## faissal

باوند دولار ارتد من الخط الاحمر المنقط ايضا شارت اربع ساعات

----------


## kareemmalki

> ده الي بيسموه تمويه وتكتيك

 عاوز أسلم عليك يا فيصل باشا كيفك...بعد إذن أبو عون طبعاً

----------


## حكار فوزي

> باوند دولار ارتد من الخط الاحمر المنقط ايضا شارت اربع ساعات

 أخ فيصل نهارك سعيد, سامحني على التعقيب ولكنها بالنسبة لي هي فرصة شراء .  تحياتي وتقديري. :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابراهيم نصار

متابع معاكم بصمت والشكر واصل لكل الاعضاء وربنا يوفقك يا ابو عون 
واعتذر عن غيابي طول اليوم لكن ظروف العمل

----------


## ابو لاما

> متابع معاكم بصمت والشكر واصل لكل الاعضاء وربنا يوفقك يا ابو عون 
> واعتذر عن غيابي طول اليوم لكن ظروف العمل

 يا هلا بالبرنس والله يعينك . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابراهيم نصار

الورشه ورشتك بس الاخ يمكن بس حب يوضح مشاركه قابله انها تكون صح او غلط عشان انت تصحح الشارت ليس الا  
وبعدين يابشا شوف انت الفرص وحطها او انك تسمح للشباب يضعوا فرص وانت عليك تصحح الفرص الى ان يتقنوها  
وحصل خير

----------


## ابو لاما

> أخ فيصل نهارك سعيد, سامحني على التعقيب ولكنها بالنسبة لي هي فرصة شراء .  تحياتي وتقديري.

 انت تستخدم توقيت خاطئ ارجوك استخدم توقيت صحيح وفريم اربعة ساعات حتئ لا تضر المسلمين في اموالهم . :Regular Smile: 
ومبروك عليك  :Big Grin:

----------


## فهد الكويت

> الف الف مبروك الرجاء من الاخوة عمل نسخ احتياط ونشر المؤشر لانئ اتوقع حرب قريبا .

 شكلها الحرب العالميه الثالثه راح تكون عى ايدك ههههههههه 
صباح الخير وربي يبارك فيك وفي جهودك الي تبذلها

----------


## golden2000

> حاطيه علئ afb .

 ممكن اللنك بتاعه يا ابو عون
بصراحة تتحسد يومين ومعدي 30 صفحة
متميز

----------


## الاسدي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اخي ابو عون اقولها للمره الالف جزاك الله خير وانعم عليك ورزقك من حيث لاتحتسب  واسال ان يزدك من علمه لكي تطور المؤشر اكثر فاكثر  طيب اخي ابو عون      انظر الى فريم الاربع ساعات  في المجنون  ساعه 12 اي ساعه00 بدايه السوق كان افتتاحها مع ملمسه  الخط الاحمر المنقط طيب بسعر 144.27  حسب مؤشر ابو عون هو بيع  كان الارتفاع سيد البدايه فوصل الى اعلا سعر وهو 146.48  ثم نزل الى ادنا سعر وهو 142.81  طيب الان كم نحدد الاستوب والربح ؟؟؟؟؟ في الصفقات القدامه ان شاء الله  مثل 300 .........300

----------


## ابو لاما

> شكلها الحرب العالميه الثالثه راح تكون عى ايدك ههههههههه 
> صباح الخير وربي يبارك فيك وفي جهودك الي تبذلها

 . :Regular Smile: 
هههه   ان شاء الله انا الان اجهز فيكم ماديا ومعنويا  :Big Grin: 
صباح الخيرا ت وبارك الله فيك . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> ممكن اللنك بتاعه يا ابو عون
> بصراحة تتحسد يومين ومعدي 30 صفحة
> متميز

 ارسل لك هو علئ الخاص ولسا ما كمل يومين يوم وربع بس . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اخي ابو عون اقولها للمره الالف جزاك الله خير وانعم عليك ورزقك من حيث لاتحتسب  واسال ان يزدك من علمه لكي تطور المؤشر اكثر فاكثر  طيب اخي ابو عون      انظر الى فريم الاربع ساعات  في المجنون  ساعه 12 اي ساعه00 بدايه السوق كان افتتاحها مع ملمسه  الخط الاحمر المنقط طيب بسعر 144.27  حسب مؤشر ابو عون هو بيع  كان الارتفاع سيد البدايه فوصل الى اعلا سعر وهو 146.48  ثم نزل الى ادنا سعر وهو 142.81  طيب الان كم نحدد الاستوب والربح ؟؟؟؟؟ في الصفقات القدامه ان شاء الله  مثل 300 .........300

 لازم مؤشر الزمن يكون معدي الثلاث مستويات الحمراء مع ملامسة الخط المنقط عزيزي . :Regular Smile:

----------


## AYMAN_DOMAIN

معلش لو هتقل عليك خبيبى  :Boxing:  ابو عون بس الاخوان خلصوا الحيرة فى التوقيت لكن افتكر انهم لسه محتارين فى النسخه الواجب اتباعها حتى لايجدوا اختلاف بين شارت وآخر لم اكن منى الا متابعتك فى المشاركة رقم 435 الصفحة 19 والسؤال عن اى النسخ كانت انا عارف اننا تعبناك
 لو ترفقها تانى هنا ولا  :Boxing: نكون تعبناك ولا حاجه  :Boxing:  :Mad Argue:  :Boxing:

----------


## جمال بسيس

السلام عليكم... عزيزي ابو عون وجدت هذا المؤشر وهو شبيه بمؤشر الزمن .. احتفظ به في مكتبتك ربما يفيد او تستطيع اجراء اي تعديل عليه.. فقط ارفقته لوجود تشابه بينه وبين المؤشر الاخر .. للافادة فقط ووفقك الله اخي. :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابو لاما

> معلش لو هتقل عليك خبيبى  ابو عون بس الاخوان خلصوا الحيرة فى التوقيت لكن افتكر انهم لسه محتارين فى النسخه الواجب اتباعها حتى لايجدوا اختلاف بين شارت وآخر لم اكن منى الا متابعتك فى المشاركة رقم 435 الصفحة 19 والسؤال عن اى النسخ كانت انا عارف اننا تعبناك
>  لو ترفقها تانى هنا ولا نكون تعبناك ولا حاجه

 تفضل . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم... عزيزي ابو عون وجدت هذا المؤشر وهو شبيه بمؤشر الزمن .. احتفظ به في مكتبتك ربما يفيد او تستطيع اجراء اي تعديل عليه.. فقط ارفقته لوجود تشابه بينه وبين المؤشر الاخر .. للافادة فقط ووفقك الله اخي.

 جزاك الله الف خير اخئ الكريم واحتفظت به شكرا لك . :Regular Smile:

----------


## AYMAN_DOMAIN

> تفضل .

 تفضل  :Eh S(7):   :Asvc:

----------


## FADEL

أخواني ممكن تزويدي بشروط الدخول بيع أو شراء لو سمحتم أو إرشادي إلى رابطه؟و لكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## فهد الكويت

> أخواني ممكن تزويدي بشروط الدخول بيع أو شراء لو سمحتم أو إرشادي إلى رابطه؟و لكم جزيل الشكر

  :Asvc:  :Asvc:  :Asvc:  :Asvc:  :Asvc:  :Asvc:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## AYMAN_DOMAIN

معلش اخى الكريم ابوعون المؤشر مختلف عن اللى بمشاركتك 435 ومشاركة اخونا فيصل 428
من حيث الخطوط المتقاطعه والخطوط الحمراء ال true فى الكاندل افرج
انا طبقت على الafb
وبنفس الملف المرفق
لو هناك اعدادات ارجو تحديدها
معلش بس مش عارف فين المشكله
الصورة بالمرفقات

----------


## مصطفى فارس

RD-combo مؤشر صراحة ممتاز ,, اشارات معتمدة على تجميع اشارات 5 مؤشرات   موفينج - سى سى اى - ار فى اى - اية دى اكس - ومؤشر فوركاست اوسكيليتر   وتجميعها فى اشارة واحدة بيع او شراء عند طريق بار فوق او تحت الصفر   فقط مداخلة للتوضيح الية المؤشر   تحياتى

----------


## ابو لاما

> معلش اخى الكريم ابوعون المؤشر مختلف عن اللى بمشاركتك 435 ومشاركة اخونا فيصل 428
> من حيث الخطوط المتقاطعه والخطوط الحمراء ال true فى الكاندل افرج
> انا طبقت على الafb
> وبنفس الملف المرفق
> لو هناك اعدادات ارجو تحديدها
> معلش بس مش عارف فين المشكله
> الصورة بالمرفقات

 مش ممكن هذا هو الملف الرئيسي الاستخدمه اكيد الخطاء عندك في وضع الملفا ت والتمبلت راجع جيدا . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> RD-combo مؤشر صراحة ممتاز ,, اشارات معتمدة على تجميع اشارات 5 مؤشرات   موفينج - سى سى اى - ار فى اى - اية دى اكس - ومؤشر فوركاست اوسكيليتر   وتجميعها فى اشارة واحدة بيع او شراء عند طريق بار فوق او تحت الصفر   فقط مداخلة للتوضيح الية المؤشر   تحياتى

 تسلم اخئ الكريم . :Regular Smile:

----------


## twins

> شباب هذه هي الشروط  1- استخدام فريم زمنئ او قالب زمنئ اربعة ساعات وفقط . 2-استخدام مؤشر الزمن كما سبق شرحه وفقط .4 لكم كل الود والتقدير .

 هذا كان رد ابو عون صفحة 15

----------


## twins

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابوعون   _تنظر للمؤشر الاولئ في فريم الاربعة ساعات اذا اقترب من مستوئ مقاومة احمر او احمر مخطط او اخضر او اخضر مخطط تنظر لمؤشر الزمن اذا تجاوز مستوئ واحد معناه لا تدخل الان الا اذا كان الخط احمر او اخضر تدخل واذا تجاوز المستوئ الثانئ والثالث تدخل في كل الاحوال من المستوئ المخطط او الخط الاحمر اياهم وصل عندهم السعر طبعا عكس تدخل بيع من فوق وشراء من تحت .
ان شاء الله تكون فهمت ._

----------


## AYMAN_DOMAIN

> مش ممكن هذا هو الملف الرئيسي الاستخدمه اكيد الخطاء عندك في وضع الملفا ت والتمبلت راجع جيدا .

 الموشرات فى المؤشرات اللى بملف اكسبيرت والتمبليت فى الملف الرئيسى للتمبليت :Doh:  :016: 
 مفيش مجال للخطأ :No3:

----------


## twins

في الصفحة 15 مشروحة مع الصور من الاخ ابوعون ..للمتابعة

----------


## FADEL

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابوعون   _تنظر للمؤشر الاولئ في فريم الاربعة ساعات اذا اقترب من مستوئ مقاومة احمر او احمر مخطط او اخضر او اخضر مخطط تنظر لمؤشر الزمن اذا تجاوز مستوئ واحد معناه لا تدخل الان الا اذا كان الخط احمر او اخضر تدخل واذا تجاوز المستوئ الثانئ والثالث تدخل في كل الاحوال من المستوئ المخطط او الخط الاحمر اياهم وصل عندهم السعر طبعا عكس تدخل بيع من فوق وشراء من تحت ._ _ان شاء الله تكون فهمت ._

 مشكور أخي ألف شكر  :Eh S(7):

----------


## THE BIG BOSs



----------


## ابو لاما

> هذا كان رد ابو عون صفحة 15

 تسلم يا اخ توام  :Asvc: 
اخ ايمن جرب هذا الملف اذا ما نفع مش بايدي شئ الا اني اجيلك علئ فلسطين عزيزي . :Regular Smile:

----------


## AYMAN_DOMAIN

> في الصفحة 15 مشروحة مع الصور من الاخ ابوعون ..للمتابعة

 شكرا جزيلا  :Eh S(7):   

> تسلم يا اخ توام 
> اخ ايمن جرب هذا الملف اذا ما نفع مش بايدي شئ الا اني اجيلك علئ فلسطين عزيزي .

 اخى الكريم مين قالك انى بفلسطين اخوك مصرى :Asvc:  وتشرفنى فى اى وقت وعندك احلى كشرى لاحلى ابوعون :Big Grin: 
بالنسبه للملف يبدو ان الاعدادات غير كاملة فلو تلاحظ معى الكاندل افريج اعداداته اللى بالمرفقات غير الاعدادات المتبعه 3333بالتالى هناك اعدادات اخرى لبقية المرفق :Eh S(7):

----------


## مضارب المجنون

هل  هذي تعتبر فرصة شراء رغم ان مؤشر الزمن ليس بتحت بل فوووق اريد توضيح  
انا اشوف انها ليست شراء صح ؟؟؟

----------


## ابو لاما

> هل  هذي تعتبر فرصة شراء رغم ان مؤشر الزمن ليس بتحت بل فوووق اريد توضيح  
> انا اشوف انها ليست شراء صح ؟؟؟

 ما يهم تحت او فوق هذه فرصة شراء بنسبة 70 %

----------


## عمران حسن

جزاك الله الف خير اخي ابو عون  هل هذه فرصة بيع جيده

----------


## THE BIG BOSs

ابو عون بارك الله  فيك  ... 
بالنسبة لمؤشر  الزمن  هل  ندخل  مباشرة بعد  تخطيه  الثلاث مستويات   ام  ننتظر اغلاق الشمعة  على تعديتها ..؟

----------


## تجارة بلا حدود

هل في طريقة لتعديل توقيت الميتا تريدر الى ان يكون الافتتاح بتوقيت المملكة؟

----------


## ابو لاما

> جزاك الله الف خير اخي ابو عون  هل هذه فرصة بيع جيده

 لا مؤشر الزمن مستوئ واحد فقط . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> ابو عون بارك الله  فيك  ... 
> بالنسبة لمؤشر  الزمن  هل  ندخل  مباشرة بعد  تخطيه  الثلاث مستويات   ام  ننتظر اغلاق الشمعة  على تعديتها ..؟

 يمكن ان ننتظر وهو الافضل . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> هل في طريقة لتعديل توقيت الميتا تريدر الى ان يكون الافتتاح بتوقيت المملكة؟

 لا يوجد فقط نزل برنامج من الشركات المذكورة سابقا . :Regular Smile:

----------


## hms_sy

هذه فرصة دخلت عليها ديمو على الباوند ين المجنون  
و نلاحظ الشروط  ( وصول السعر للخط الاحمر المخطط و اشارة الزمن فوق الخطوط الحمر الثلاث  اي اشارة قوية ) 
و انا فاتح حساب ديمو ب varengold  متوافق مع التوقيت و السعر حوالي 143.61 
الان  
السعر ارتد و وصل ل 150.06 
و اشارة مؤشر الزمن ضعيفة ولاتزال عند الخط الاول  و وصلت الشمعة للخط الاحمر القوي فوق 
ما افضل وقف خسارة ممكن نضعه  و كيف ممكن نتنبا بالارتداد المفاجئ؟

----------


## twins

ابوعون والشباب شوفو شارت الدولار ين على اربع ساعات هل هذه فرصة بيع فيها ابو 300 نقطه ولا انا غلطان ؟

----------


## جنان

هل يتوافق التوقيت المطلوب مع توقيت انتربانك أم ألتريد أم ألباري؟

----------


## فوركساوي متفرغ

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
مشكو راخي ابوعون علي المؤشر الرائع ونفع الله بك  
الاسلام والمسلمين  
هل هذه تعتبر فرصة بيع علي المجنون

----------


## kareemmalki

مين موجود يا جماعة يقوللى هما الصفقتين قلبوا ولا في حاجة وصلت لهدفها قبل الإرتداد

----------


## kareemmalki

> مين موجود يا جماعة يقوللى هما الصفقتين قلبوا ولا في حاجة وصلت لهدفها قبل الإرتداد

 في غير محلها

----------


## hms_sy

> نضال11111  *رد: مؤشر بلخياط بعد اتنتاج اعداداته*
>          السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
> مشكو راخي ابوعون علي المؤشر الرائع ونفع الله بك  
> الاسلام والمسلمين  
> هل هذه تعتبر فرصة بيع علي المجنون

  
اخي الكريم انا سجلت للتو في التريد و هذا الشارت   
ايه ممكن يكون السبب باختلافا مؤشر الزمن ؟

----------


## فوركساوي متفرغ

مبروك لمن دخل الصفقة  :015:  
400 نقطة خلال ساعة واحده  
تحياتي

----------


## وسيم العتيبي

الان تم اقفالها  مؤشر رائع ابو عون بارك الله فيك  :Regular Smile:

----------


## فوركساوي متفرغ

> اخي الكريم انا سجلت للتو في التريد و هذا الشارت   
> ايه ممكن يكون السبب باختلافا مؤشر الزمن ؟

 والله اخي ما ادري بس يمكن التوقيت  
الاخ ابوعون بفيدك اكثر  
تحياتي

----------


## المحرر الصحفي

اخواني الكرام مبروك النتائج الرائعة للمؤشر الرئيسي اليوم  والذي طوره اخي الكريم ابوعون  والحقيقة ان معظم الازواج ارتدت  بشكل ممتاز من المناطق المحدده وبدون اختراق  وكانت اشاراته افضل من مؤشرنا القديم بعض الشيء  حيث ان المجنون مثلا اخترق في المؤشر القديم  ولكنه ارتد دون اختراق في المؤشر المطور من اخي ابوعون  لذا وجب الاشادة بالرجل على عمله الرائع  اما بالنسبة للمؤشر الزمني اعتقد ان دوره مازال غير ملموس   خصوصا ان كنت تشتري وتبيع على المؤشر الرئيسي عند الاخضر او الاحمر السميك  ياليت اخواني حصر نتائج فرص اليوم  ليعلم الجميع حقيقة الاعدادات الرائعة   التي صنعها اخي المبدع ابو عون

----------


## Jmeel

ربنا يبارك فيك أخي أبوعون    لو سمحت تحط التمبلت والمؤشرات   وماهي أفضل منصة  للعمل مع المؤشر  .

----------


## فوركساوي متفرغ

تضلوا يا جماعة هي مجموعة فرص اخدتها قبل 15 دقيقة  
وهي جميع الفرص الي تتوافق مع الموشر صدقوني ما عكست نهائي 
دعواتكم معنا لاخي ابوعون ربنا يوفقة دائما 
ابوعون انت فعلا انسان مبدع  :Eh S(7):  
طبعا الصورة توضح 
تحياتي

----------


## د.الاسدي

> اخواني الكرام مبروك النتائج الرائعة للمؤشر الرئيسي اليوم  والذي طوره اخي الكريم ابوعون  والحقيقة ان معظم الازواج ارتدت بشكل ممتاز من المناطق المحدده وبدون اختراق  وكانت اشاراته افضل من مؤشرنا القديم بعض الشيء  حيث ان المجنون مثلا اخترق في المؤشر القديم  ولكنه ارتد دون اختراق في المؤشر المطور من اخي ابوعون  لذا وجب الاشادة بالرجل على عمله الرائع  اما بالنسبة للمؤشر الزمني اعتقد ان دوره مازال غير ملموس   خصوصا ان كنت تشتري وتبيع على المؤشر الرئيسي عند الاخضر او الاحمر السميك  ياليت اخواني حصر نتائج فرص اليوم  ليعلم الجميع حقيقة الاعدادات الرائعة    التي صنعها اخي المبدع ابو عون

 
[quote=نضال11111;889510]تفضلوا يا جماعة هي مجموعة فرص اخدتها قبل 15 دقيقة   وهي جميع الفرص الي تتوافق مع الموشر صدقوني ما عكست نهائي  دعواتكم معنا لاخي ابوعون ربنا يوفقة دائما  ابوعون انت فعلا انسان مبدع  :Eh S(7):   طبعا الصورة توضح  تحياتي[/quote  ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن  بصراحة رائع يابوعون أعانك الله دنيا واخره  المجنون 600 نقطة  اليورو 70 نقطة دولار/ين 175 نقطة   وأكتفيت  وأويد كلام الاخ المحرر الصحفي اعتمدت على المؤشر الرئيس  وليس على مؤشر الزمن ولكن الوضع عال العال والحمد لله  والله يسدد ويرزق الاخ بوعون والاخ برنس   وإن شاء الله أتوقع التطوير قادم

----------


## ELSHAWAF

> تضلوا يا جماعة هي مجموعة فرص اخدتها قبل 15 دقيقة   وهي جميع الفرص الي تتوافق مع الموشر صدقوني ما عكست نهائي  دعواتكم معنا لاخي ابوعون ربنا يوفقة دائما  ابوعون انت فعلا انسان مبدع   طبعا الصورة توضح  تحياتي

   ماشاء الله  لا قوة الا بالله جعل الله هذا العمل الرائع في ميزان حسنات ابو عون

----------


## Jmeel

السلام عليكم    أشكر أخي نضال على التمبلت   جزاكم الله خير      هل  الشارت المرفق للباوند  ين   صحيح

----------


## ابو لاما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته
اشكر كل من كتب وشارك واتمنئ لكم التوفيق . :Regular Smile: 
بالفعل مؤشر الزمن حساسيته ضعيفة لانه يجمع الشموع مع بعضها البعض وسوف احاول ان اجد له حل لذلك لكن فكرة مؤشر الزمن كما اسلفت فيها الحديث صار معروفة لديكم وان شاء الله نتعاون حئ نصل اليه . :Regular Smile: 
لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> هذه فرصة دخلت عليها ديمو على الباوند ين المجنون  
> و نلاحظ الشروط  ( وصول السعر للخط الاحمر المخطط و اشارة الزمن فوق الخطوط الحمر الثلاث  اي اشارة قوية ) 
> و انا فاتح حساب ديمو ب varengold  متوافق مع التوقيت و السعر حوالي 143.61 
> الان  
> السعر ارتد و وصل ل 150.06 
> و اشارة مؤشر الزمن ضعيفة ولاتزال عند الخط الاول  و وصلت الشمعة للخط الاحمر القوي فوق 
> ما افضل وقف خسارة ممكن نضعه  و كيف ممكن نتنبا بالارتداد المفاجئ؟

 مؤشر ازمن في الحالة الاولئ لا يعد به بعد عدة تجارب وجدت ان مؤشر الزمن يجب ان يكون مع السعر . :Regular Smile:

----------


## السرحاني1

السلام عليكم جميعا  :AA:   مسائكم ورد يا رجاااااااااال :Eh S(7):   ابو عون بوسه فوق الراس الف شكر على المؤشر وعلى سعة صدرك الله يجزيك عنا كل خير يا رب   مشاء الله الله يهنيك ولا يضرك والله اني اعبطك على عملك الجليل وعلى كثر الدعوات التي تجدها من الجميع يا رب انها كلها مستجابه ومن القلب  :Hands:  :015:  :Eh S(7):   انا كنت جاي يا افجر المنتدى والا تصيبكم مني عين حااااااره لكن ربكم ستر ( لازم هياط :Big Grin:  ) ابشركم ضبط معي المؤشر اخير من امس وانا احاول الحمد لله ........ :AA:    سؤالي يا غالي : وش رايك في الصورة المرفقه هل هي صحيحه من حيث زمنها والشركه الي اشتغل عليها كراون فوركس (وبعدين وش رايك في الالوان :Wink Smile: ) واذا فيه اي ملاحظه يا ليت تخبرني وتدلني ادلك الله على الخير دائما :Eh S(7):  :Hands:   خالص ودي وتقديري  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابو لاما

> اخواني الكرام مبروك النتائج الرائعة للمؤشر الرئيسي اليوم  والذي طوره اخي الكريم ابوعون  والحقيقة ان معظم الازواج ارتدت  بشكل ممتاز من المناطق المحدده وبدون اختراق  وكانت اشاراته افضل من مؤشرنا القديم بعض الشيء  حيث ان المجنون مثلا اخترق في المؤشر القديم  ولكنه ارتد دون اختراق في المؤشر المطور من اخي ابوعون  لذا وجب الاشادة بالرجل على عمله الرائع  اما بالنسبة للمؤشر الزمني اعتقد ان دوره مازال غير ملموس   خصوصا ان كنت تشتري وتبيع على المؤشر الرئيسي عند الاخضر او الاحمر السميك  ياليت اخواني حصر نتائج فرص اليوم  ليعلم الجميع حقيقة الاعدادات الرائعة   التي صنعها اخي المبدع ابو عون

 تسلم اخئ المحرر الصحفئ وانت سبب اساسي من اسباب تطوير هذا المؤشر وملاحظاتك وتوجيهاتك دائما في محلها اكرمك الله وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم جميعا   مسائكم ورد يا رجاااااااااال  ابو عون بوسه فوق الراس الف شكر على المؤشر وعلى سعة صدرك الله يجزيك عنا كل خير يا رب   مشاء الله الله يهنيك ولا يضرك والله اني اعبطك على عملك الجليل وعلى كثر الدعوات التي تجدها من الجميع يا رب انها كلها مستجابه ومن القلب    انا كنت جاي يا افجر المنتدى والا تصيبكم مني عين حااااااره لكن ربكم ستر ( لازم هياط ) ابشركم ضبط معي المؤشر اخير من امس  وانا احاول الحمد لله ........   سؤالي يا غالي : وش رايك في الصورة المرفقه هل هي صحيحه من حيث زمنها والشركه الي اشتغل عليها كراون فوركس  واذا فيه اي ملاحظه يا ليت تخبرني وتدلني ادلك الله على الخير دائما  خالص ودي وتقديري

 ممتاز جدا عشرة علئ عشرة الزمن ممتاز وربنا يوفقك . :Regular Smile: 
والالون حلوة بس انا احب الخلفية البيضاء . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## السرحاني1

تسلم يا امير يسعدك ربي  
بحاول اغيره لعيونك يا غالي

----------


## muhxp

ممكن من الاخوة الاكارم وضع 
التمبلت الاخير المستخدم او الاشارة لاي مشاركة موجود

----------


## lotfi1

استاذ ابو عون بالنسبة لمؤشر الزمن بلخياط فهو ينصح بالشراء فقط عندما يكون المؤشر في الاسفل لو اردنا ان نعطي المؤشر الحالي كمثال 
مثلا عندما يكون المؤشر اقل من -0.81 و و الدخول بيع عندما يكون المؤشر اكبر من +0.81 و تبقى منطقة محايدة لا يجب الدخول في اي صفقة نعتبرها بين -0.81و+0.81
و لكن يمكننا اخذ الربح فيها

----------


## ابوعافيه المصري

اخي ابوعون تحيه وشكر
احب اهمس للاخوة ان مؤشر بلخياط اداة جبارة لتحديد اتجاة الترند 
وقد شاهدت مقطع فيديو لبلخياط وهو يحدد اتجاة الترند من خلال المؤشر((طبعا اتضح انو عندو مجموعة مبرمجين بيعملو معاه اكيد في عندهم ادوات قويه بس لم يعلنو عنها))وكذلك 
يحدد التغير في اتجاه الترند من خلال الفريمات الاصغر مع اشارات انعكاس من الفريمات الاكبر
وبالنسبه لمؤشر الزمن عندي فكرة هحاول اجربها مع مؤشر بلخياط اذا اثمرت ان شاء الله 
اوضحها
وشكرا ابو عون

----------


## muhxp

ياجماعة ياريت تعطوني اخر تمبلت مستخدم مع المؤشرات
او اي صفحة تحتويه مع الشرح

----------


## الرقم الالكتروني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
الصراحه انه شرف لنا ان نكون هكذا مبدعين  
ونحن العرب معروفين من اوائل الزمن بذكائنا ولكن في الاّونة الاخيره تخاذلت العرب و تضمر تفكيرها  
وها نحن الان نسترجع الشئ القليل من ذاك الكثير من الذكاء   
واشكر اخي ابو عون على ما قدمه لاخوانه   
___________________  
والان انا قرأت الموضوع والحمدلله استفدت منه كثير و ارفقت لك هذا النموذج للدولار ين  
فهل هو بيع ارجو ان تعلقوا عليه لكي استفيد من اخطائي وشكرا

----------


## lotfi1

> اخي ابوعون تحيه وشكر
> احب اهمس للاخوة ان مؤشر بلخياط اداة جبارة لتحديد اتجاة الترند 
> وقد شاهدت مقطع فيديو لبلخياط وهو يحدد اتجاة الترند من خلال المؤشر((طبعا اتضح انو عندو مجموعة مبرمجين بيعملو معاه اكيد في عندهم ادوات قويه بس لم يعلنو عنها))وكذلك 
> يحدد التغير في اتجاه الترند من خلال الفريمات الاصغر مع اشارات انعكاس من الفريمات الاكبر
> وبالنسبه لمؤشر الزمن عندي فكرة هحاول اجربها مع مؤشر بلخياط اذا اثمرت ان شاء الله 
> اوضحها
> وشكرا ابو عون

 في احدى الروبورتاجات حوله في القناة الثانية يعمل معه شخصين فقط واحد مبرمج و الاخر لا اتذكر بالضبط ما هو دوره ربما هو متداول ايضا 
و هو يعمل من منزله في مراكش

----------


## ابو لاما

> ياجماعة ياريت تعطوني اخر تمبلت مستخدم مع المؤشرات
> او اي صفحة تحتويه مع الشرح

 تفضل المرفقا ت والشرح هو سهل البيع من الخط الاحمر والشراء من الخط الاخضر والقالب الزمنئ الاربعة ساعات فقط . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
> الصراحه انه شرف لنا ان نكون هكذا مبدعين  
> ونحن العرب معروفين من اوائل الزمن بذكائنا ولكن في الاّونة الاخيره تخاذلت العرب و تضمر تفكيرها  
> وها نحن الان نسترجع الشئ القليل من ذاك الكثير من الذكاء   
> واشكر اخي ابو عون على ما قدمه لاخوانه   
> ___________________  
> والان انا قرأت الموضوع والحمدلله استفدت منه كثير و ارفقت لك هذا النموذج للدولار ين  
> فهل هو بيع ارجو ان تعلقوا عليه لكي استفيد من اخطائي وشكرا

 
تسلم اخئ الكريم وان شا ءالله نعود لمجد نا القديم . :Regular Smile: 
فرصة البيع انتهت بملامسة الخط الاحمر والان يمكنك كذلك البيع لكن فيه مخاطرة والله اعلم لذلك ضع في الحسبان ستوب لوز كبير شوية . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## muhxp

شكرا لك ابو عون
الف شكر
بس لما توصل الشمعة الى الخط الاحمر نبيع والمؤشر الزمني كيف نستخدمه

----------


## ابو لاما

> شكرا لك ابو عون
> الف شكر
> بس لما توصل الشمعة الى الخط الاحمر نبيع والمؤشر الزمني كيف نستخدمه

 مؤشر الزمن اذا ثلاث مستويات يدعم الصفقة واذا اقل ننتظر يصل االسعر للخط الاخير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## muhxp

طيب هذا مثال اخي
هل هذا صحيح وصل الزمن الى 3 مستويات
نقوم بالبيع

----------


## atef abo sofa

حبيبي ابــــــــو عـون الكريم 
ارجوا التوضيح للمنطقة  بين الخط الازرق والازرق المنقط  
وثانيا - هل ممكن نشتري عند الا خضر المنقط ايضا ام لا 
وكيف اضبط توقيت التريدير  مع المؤشر  
مششششششكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــورررر  ر والله يبارك فيك

----------


## ابو لاما

> طيب هذا مثال اخي
> هل هذا صحيح وصل الزمن الى 3 مستويات
> نقوم بالبيع

 المستوئ للزمن واحد فقط والسعر ارفع وارتد والصفقة راحت خلاص وانهت انتظر القادمة . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> حبيبي ابــــــــو عـون الكريم 
> ارجوا التوضيح للمنطقة  بين الخط الازرق والازرق المنقط  
> وثانيا - هل ممكن نشتري عند الا خضر المنقط ايضا ام لا 
> وكيف اضبط توقيت التريدير  مع المؤشر  
> مششششششكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــورررر  ر والله يبارك فيك

 منطقة الازرق منطقة جنئ ارباح وفقط . :Regular Smile: 
والخط المنقط الماجرة عنده تتم في حالة مستوئ المؤشر الزمنئ اكثر من 3 مستويات . :Regular Smile:

----------


## atef abo sofa

هل هناك فرصة بيع دولار/ ين

----------


## الرقم الالكتروني

> هل هناك فرصة بيع دولار/ ين

 
على حسب مؤشر ابو فرعون فهو ليس للبيع الان  
انتظر حتى يلامس الخط الاحمر  او يكتمل المستوى الزمني الى 3 مستويات   
وشكرا 
ولكن راقب المجنون والكيبل تراها قربت على البيع

----------


## atef abo sofa

> على حسب مؤشر ابو فرعون فهو ليس للبيع الان  
> انتظر حتى يلامس الخط الاحمر او يكتمل المستوى الزمني الى 3 مستويات   
> وشكرا 
> ولكن راقب المجنون والكيبل تراها قربت على البيع

 مشكور للرد ولكن اخونا اسمه  
  ابو عون  
مشكور

----------


## الرقم الالكتروني

> مشكور للرد ولكن اخونا اسمه  
>   ابو عون  
> مشكور

 
هههههههههههههههه 
صدقني انه خطأ مطبعي  
معليش لاخونا ابو عون

----------


## سمير صيام

> باوند دولار ارتد من الخط الاحمر المنقط ايضا شارت اربع ساعات

  

> سؤال يا ابو عون 
> الدخول للمجنون كما الشارت المرفق بتوافق المؤشر اللى بالاسفل
> طيب هنا شمعة الدخول عكس بعدها السعر 
> نقطة تانية الان على المجنون على الدايلى يكون شراء حسب المؤشر او القرب من مستوى الشراء
> لكن حسب المؤشر على الاربع ساعات بيع

 بارك الله فيك يا ابو عون انت صحيح تعبت فى المؤشر لكن المؤشر بيغير من رسم نفسه
راجع الصورة اللى حطيتها الفجر وصورة الاخ فيصل والصورة شكلها الان

----------


## ابو لاما

> بارك الله فيك يا ابو عون انت صحيح تعبت فى المؤشر لكن المؤشر بيغير من رسم نفسه
> راجع الصورة اللى حطيتها الفجر وصورة الاخ فيصل والصورة شكلها الان

 مش مشكلة انه يغير رسمه لاجقا المشكلة انه في ساعة الدخول يعطيك اشارة خاطئة وهذا للان لم يحدث  واشارته للدخول ممتازة بشهادة الجميع . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## المحرر الصحفي

> بارك الله فيك يا ابو عون انت صحيح تعبت فى المؤشر لكن المؤشر بيغير من رسم نفسه  راجع الصورة اللى حطيتها الفجر وصورة الاخ فيصل والصورة شكلها الان

 نعم اخي الكريم سمير اماكن الخطوط تتغير ببطء  على فريم الاربع ساعات( الافضل)  ولكن لاحظ عندما صعد ولامس خط البيع ارتد سريعا  للهبوط .. وعندما اغلقت شمعة الاربع ساعات الهابطة  انفرجت الخطوط قليلا للاعلى وهذا معناه ان فرصة البيع القادم  سيكون سعرها عند مناطق اعلى من البيع السابق  لذا من الافضل دائما الاكتفاء بشمعة الاربع ساعات الهابطة  ان حدث الانفراج بعد اغلاقها لاعلى .. وان ضاق المؤشر للأسفل  فمن الافضل البقاء في الصفقة طالما ان مناطق البيع  اصبحت ادنى من نقطة البيع السابقة  واخيرا من الطبيعي ان تغير الخطوط اماكنها   لانه ان لم يحدث ذلك لن نتخطى سعر البيع للأبد  :Doh:   آمل ان يكون الشرح وافيا

----------


## ابو لاما

> نعم اخي الكريم سمير اماكن الخطوط تتغير ببطء  على فريم الاربع ساعات( الافضل)  ولكن لاحظ عندما صعد ولامس خط البيع ارتد سريعا  للهبوط .. وعندما اغلقت شمعة الاربع ساعات الهابطة  انفرجت الخطوط قليلا للاعلى وهذا معناه ان فرصة البيع القادم  سيكون سعرها عند مناطق اعلى من البيع السابق  لذا من الافضل دائما الاكتفاء بشمعة الاربع ساعات الهابطة  ان حدث الانفراج بعد اغلاقها لاعلى .. وان ضاق المؤشر للأسفل  فمن الافضل البقاء في الصفقة طالما ان مناطق البيع  اصبحت ادنى من نقطة البيع السابقة  آمل ان يكون الشرح وافيا

 تمام  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015: 
وهذه مهمة مؤشر الزمن ضبط الدخول والخروج  وانا الان جالس احاول فيه مرة اخرئ وان شاء يضبط . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## المحرر الصحفي

> تمام 
> وهذه مهمة مؤشر الزمن ضبط الدخول والخروج وانا الان جالس احاول فيه مرة اخرئ وان شاء يضبط .
> لك كل الود والتقدير .

 بالتوفيق ياغالي  :Eh S(7):

----------


## الرقم الالكتروني

احبابي في الحاله هذي ما هو العمل هل تحققت فرصة البيع  
ام ما زال هناك بقية من الشروط

----------


## فتى السعودية

المره هذي بتابع  :Drive1:  بنشوف وين بيروح فينا مؤشر  
حبيبنا بو عون  :Drive1:  :Drive1:  :Drive1:

----------


## المحرر الصحفي

> احبابي في الحاله هذي ما هو العمل هل تحققت فرصة البيع  
> ام ما زال هناك بقية من الشروط

 البيع جيد من 95.67 او بفارق كم نقطة عنها  بالتوفيق اخي الكريم

----------


## cementman

> dear brother abou 3on God bless you and your efforts for helping others , i have a small problem and i wish that you could help me or direct me how to solve it..i'm a stock trader and i use metastock, so could you help me switching this indicator formula to the meta stock language indicator who knows maybe it'll help in the egyptian stock market..thanks for your help in advanc.

  
could you please answer my request abou3oon..sorry for writing in english but i don't have arabic in my key board.

----------


## ابو لاما

> could you please answer my request abou3oon..sorry for writing in english but i don't have arabic in my key board.

 نعم ممكن اساعدك ان شاءالله ارسل لك رسالة علئ الخاص . :Regular Smile:

----------


## hms_sy

:Hands:  :Hands: بالتوفيق ان شاء الله :Hands:  :Hands:

----------


## hms_sy

هل من الممكن ان بلخياط قد اخذ فكرة المؤشر الاساسي من خطوط البايفوت :016:  :016:  
في هذه الصورة المرفقة مقارنة بين مؤشر بلخياط الاساسي و خطوط البايفوت المطورة و التي ابدعها بطل البرمجة استاذنا الغالي و ضاح و هو متوفر في الرابط https://forum.arabictrader.com/t56904.html 
فهل يمكن الاستفادة من تشابه الاشارات هنا ؟؟

----------


## thecreativex

هل اقتربت فرصه بيع على المجنون ؟  :Asvc:  
[url=http://g.imageshack.us/img513/27199184ju6.gif/1/]

----------


## muhxp

انا دخلت بيع على USDJPY
والحمدلله حتى الان محقق نحو 32 نقطة

----------


## thecreativex

فرصه المجنون عامله لحد دلوقتى حوالى 100 نقطه من بدايه الشمعه الجديده للاربع ساعات  :Asvc:  بس للاسف مدخلتهاش عشان مكنتش متاكد منها  :Yikes3:

----------


## AYMAN_DOMAIN

الحمد لله  اخيرا اشتغل شكرا اخوانى :Eh S(7):

----------


## جمال بسيس

السلام عليكم.. اخواني بما ان خلفية الشارت ابيض واريد ان اعرف متى تغلق شمعة ال 4 ساعات فانا لا استطيع تغيير لون مؤشر الوقت الي عندي فاحوال كل مرة ولا يتغير اللون لكي بتناسب مع الخلفية البيضاء.. مرفق مؤشرين للوقت يا ريت اذا حد يقدر يعدل او حد عنده المؤشر جاهز للتحكم بتغيير الالوان شرط ان تتغير بعد هيك.
بالتوفيق

----------


## ELSHAWAF

> السلام عليكم.. اخواني بما ان خلفية الشارت ابيض واريد ان اعرف متى تغلق شمعة ال 4 ساعات فانا لا استطيع تغيير لون مؤشر الوقت الي عندي فاحوال كل مرة ولا يتغير اللون لكي بتناسب مع الخلفية البيضاء.. مرفق مؤشرين للوقت يا ريت اذا حد يقدر يعدل او حد عنده المؤشر جاهز للتحكم بتغيير الالوان شرط ان تتغير بعد هيك.
> بالتوفيق

   غير لون الخلفية اسهل بكتير :Good:

----------


## جمال بسيس

> غير لون الخلفية اسهل بكتير

  :Big Grin:  غيرت كثير بس عجبني الابيض  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ELSHAWAF

> غيرت كثير بس عجبني الابيض

 اتفضل يا غالي في المرفقات ويظهر باللون الاحمر

----------


## جمال بسيس

> اتفضل يا غالي في المرفقات ويظهر باللون الاحمر

  مشكور يا غالي  :Good:  :Eh S(7):

----------


## rioter

السلم عليكم
اشكرك اخي شكراً جزيلاً انا جربت النظريه الممتازه ونعجز عن شكرك جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك
ارفق اليك صوره فيها نتائج تجارة ساعه فقط بارك الله فيك واذا امكن هل الفرصه الموجوده الي على
EUR/AUD في الصورهصحيحه للشراء وبارك الله فيك

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلم عليكم
> اشكرك اخي شكراً جزيلاً انا جربت النظريه الممتازه ونعجز عن شكرك جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك
> ارفق اليك صوره فيها نتائج تجارة ساعه فقط بارك الله فيك واذا امكن هل الفرصه الموجوده الي على
> EUR/AUD في الصورهصحيحه للشراء وبارك الله فيك

 نعم صحيحة . :Regular Smile:

----------


## جمال بسيس

> اتفضل يا غالي في المرفقات ويظهر باللون الاحمر

  هو للاسف ياتي عندي فوق الشمعة مباشرة.. هل يوجد خاصية التحكم لكي يكون بجانب الشمعة او على يمين الشارت؟؟؟ بشرط ان يبقى ثابت ولا يغير مكانه؟؟

----------


## rioter

السلام عليكم
اخي العزيز هل هاذه الفرصه شراء ام بيع؟
مع العلم ان المؤشر الزمني يعطي شراء والمؤشر الرئيسي معطي بيع هاذا في نظري ارجو التنوير نور الله عليك وعلى المسلمين اجمعين

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم
> اخي العزيز هل هاذه الفرصه شراء ام بيع؟
> مع العلم ان المؤشر الزمني يعطي شراء والمؤشر الرئيسي معطي بيع هاذا في نظري ارجو التنوير نور الله عليك وعلى المسلمين اجمعين

 المؤشر الفرعي مؤشر الزمن اشارته لا تعطئ شراء او بيع لا بد ان تكون مع اتجاه السعر الاساسئ ائ لفوق اذن تنتظر علئ هذه الفرصة حتئ يغير مؤشر الزمن موقعه الئ الاعلئ بثلاثة مستويات او مستوئ واحد بشرط وصول السعر الئ الخط الاحمر العلوئ . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## جمال بسيس

> السلام عليكم
> اخي العزيز هل هاذه الفرصه شراء ام بيع؟
> مع العلم ان المؤشر الزمني يعطي شراء والمؤشر الرئيسي معطي بيع هاذا في نظري ارجو التنوير نور الله عليك وعلى المسلمين اجمعين

 اخي العزيز يا ريت انك تعطينا مؤشر الساعة الي بظهر عندك في اعلى الشارت من الصبح وانا بدور عليه... وانا مسكتك متلبسا. :Eh S(7):

----------


## د.الاسدي

> هو للاسف ياتي عندي فوق الشمعة مباشرة.. هل يوجد خاصية التحكم لكي يكون بجانب الشمعة او على يمين الشارت؟؟؟ بشرط ان يبقى ثابت ولا يغير مكانه؟؟

   تفضل واحد ثان حيعجبك  تحياتي

----------


## جمال بسيس

> تفضل واحد ثان حيعجبك  تحياتي

 مشكور اخي ولكن هذه تعطي خطوط فقط بدون ارقام.. اريد ساعة عادي يعني توقيت الشمعة بشرط خاصية التحكم بمكان وجودها على الشارت او انها تكون ثابتة في الاعلى مثلا.. مشكور على مجهودك  :Eh S(7):

----------


## rioter

> اخي العزيز يا ريت انك تعطينا مؤشر الساعة الي بظهر عندك في اعلى الشارت من الصبح وانا بدور عليه... وانا مسكتك متلبسا.

 السلام عليكم 
اخي الكريم المؤشر موجود في المرفقات ومؤشر الشمعات كذلك

----------


## جمال بسيس

> السلام عليكم 
> اخي الكريم المؤشر موجود في المرفقات ومؤشر الشمعات كذلك

  :Ongue:  :Eh S(7):  مشكور اخي العزيز

----------


## د.الاسدي

> تفضل واحد ثان حيعجبك  تحياتي

  
ههههه  هذا مؤشر فراكتايل مطور كنت ناوي استخدمه لتأكيد الهاي واللو لعله يساعد مع مؤشر بو عون ولكن وضعته بالغلط تحت اسم الساعة  عموما فرصة استخدموه معي لعله يؤكد الدخول بيع وشراء الى حين ان يجد بوعون رعاه الله حل للمؤشر الثانوي الزمن  تحياتي واحترامي

----------


## rioter

اخواني يوجد في الصوره اسهم حمرا للبيع وزرقاء للشراء وكذلك مؤشر في الاسفل هل بالامكان ان اجدها واضعها في مؤشراتي ارجو من يستطيع ان لايبخل علينا بها جزاكم الله خير

----------


## جمال بسيس

> ههههه  هذا مؤشر فراكتايل مطور كنت ناوي استخدمه لتأكيد الهاي واللو لعله يساعد مع مؤشر بو عون ولكن وضعته بالغلط تحت اسم الساعة  عموما فرصة استخدموه معي لعله يؤكد الدخول بيع وشراء الى حين ان يجد بوعون رعاه الله حل للمؤشر الثانوي الزمن  تحياتي واحترامي

 مشكور اخي العزيز... حصلنا عليه الان من الاخ  rioter وهو المطلوب.
بالتوفيق

----------


## ELSHAWAF

فرصة ممتازة وذهبية لبيع الدولار  ين مع بداية افتتاح الشمعة الجديدة  بالتوفيـــــــــــــــق للجميع

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

احيي جميع الاخوة واحيي ابا عون تحية خاصة تحية المحبة والاخوة تحية الاعتراف بالجميل 
لم اكن معكم هذا النهار لان طبيعة دوامي تقتضي ذلك لكن كنت قد وضعت اوامر بيع للين والمجنون وجئت فوجدتها متحققة والحمد لله وهذا يعود لفضل ابي العون بعد الله جزاه الله خير الجزاء وانا الان مطمئت جدا للمؤشر بعد تحقيق الارباح الكبيرة  دام عزك يا ابا عون

----------


## rioter

اخوي ابو انس هاذ هوالسعر لوحده واسمه Magnified Market Price
وتحصله في المؤشرات ثم مخصص ثم تجده ان شا الله
وكذلك الوقت تحت اسم CandleTime

----------


## I_MUSTAFA_I

فرصة بيع للمجنون

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

> اخوي ابو انس هاذ هو لوحده واسمه Magnified Market Price
> وتحصله في المؤشرات ثم مخصص ثم تجده ان شا الله

 اشكرك اخي نعم فان مؤشر ابي العون لا يحتاج مؤشرات فقط مؤشرات للتزيين لا غير

----------


## HAMED - FOREX

مبروك للجميع ونشكر اخونا ابوعون على هذا المؤشر و الله يبارك فيك وفي والديك ان شاء الله وجميع المسلمين و المسلمات

----------


## ابو لاما

شباب احذروا من ازواج الين لان الحكومة اليابانية الان بتبيع في الين بكميات كبيرة عشان تقلل سعره . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> احيي جميع الاخوة واحيي ابا عون تحية خاصة تحية المحبة والاخوة تحية الاعتراف بالجميل 
> لم اكن معكم هذا النهار لان طبيعة دوامي تقتضي ذلك لكن كنت قد وضعت اوامر بيع للين والمجنون وجئت فوجدتها متحققة والحمد لله وهذا يعود لفضل ابي العون بعد الله جزاه الله خير الجزاء وانا الان مطمئت جدا للمؤشر بعد تحقيق الارباح الكبيرة  دام عزك يا ابا عون

  

> مبروك للجميع ونشكر اخونا ابوعون على هذا المؤشر و الله يبارك فيك وفي والديك ان شاء الله وجميع المسلمين و المسلمات

 
تسلموا شباب وجزاكم الله الف خير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## I_MUSTAFA_I

الين الياباني للبيع

----------


## Anas AL Sadi

هل يؤثر اتجاه مؤشر التايم على الدخول?? ولا المهم يكون قاطع 3خطوط و مو مهم التجاه!!!

----------


## فوركساوي متفرغ

دولار ين فرصة ممتازة للبيع

----------


## twins

ابوعون في حركه غريبه على الدولار ين و الباوند ين اعطينا رايك هل هم مناسبين ندخل بيع ؟

----------


## lotfi1

هذه فرصة بيع على الدولار ين و بالتوفيق يا رب لقد دخلتها على الحساب الحقيقي

----------


## فوركساوي متفرغ

باوند / استرالي فرصة شراء

----------


## panachit

اخي ابو اعون انا عالق في صفقة بيع للمجنون من 142 و انا خاسر نقاط كتيرة ارجو ان تعطيني المشورة مع العلم ان حسابي بمقدوره استحمال خسارة 300 نقطة اضافية

----------


## جمال بسيس

> اخوي ابو انس هاذ هوالسعر لوحده واسمه Magnified Market Price
> وتحصله في المؤشرات ثم مخصص ثم تجده ان شا الله
> وكذلك الوقت تحت اسم CandleTime

  مشكور اخي العزيز... تم حل المشلكة جذريا هو تغيير لون الشارت.. ووداعا للابيض.. وشكر خاص لاخونا ابوعون على الصبر علينا  :Eh S(7):

----------


## فوركساوي متفرغ

الدولار استرالي فرصة بيع

----------


## أبوعبدالرشيد

ممكن يا شباب مؤشرات بلخياط انا حملتها بس مدري ايش اللي صار  ؟  ابغا المؤشر زي اللي عند مصطفى اذا سمحتم ؟

----------


## Anas AL Sadi

> هل يؤثر اتجاه مؤشر التايم على الدخول?? ولا المهم يكون قاطع 3خطوط و مو مهم التجاه!!!

 ارجو الرد يا اخوان..

----------


## SamehKing

> شباب احذروا من ازواج الين لان الحكومة اليابانية الان بتبيع في الين بكميات كبيرة عشان تقلل سعره .

 يا اخى ما مدى تأثير هذا الخبر على المجنون؟؟؟؟ بنزل به ام يصعد به الى مزيد من العلو؟؟

----------


## achraf

> ممكن يا شباب مؤشرات بلخياط انا حملتها بس مدري ايش اللي صار ؟  ابغا المؤشر زي اللي عند مصطفى اذا سمحتم ؟

 نفس المشكل صار معي حيث تظهر لي صور مختلفة عن صورة مصطفى ماهو الحل أخي أبوعون جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## bikaso

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الكريم / أبي عون
من فضلك ممكن ارفاق المؤشرات جميعا في تمبليت لاني احترت من كثرة المؤشرات من فضلك أخر ما توصلت اليه وطريقة عمله وأعتذر لتعبك
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## ابو لاما

> يا اخى ما مدى تأثير هذا الخبر على المجنون؟؟؟؟ بنزل به ام يصعد به الى مزيد من العلو؟؟

 اتوقع الهبوط ان شاء الله لكن ليس قريبا . :Regular Smile:

----------


## أبوعبدالرشيد

> نفس المشكل صار معي حيث تظهر لي صور مختلفة عن صورة مصطفى ماهو الحل أخي أبوعون جزاك الله خيرا

    غريبه هذا التغير اللي حصل مدري ليش  انا اللي سويته حملت المؤشرات اللي طلبها ابوانس حقت الوقت وبس عينك ماتشوف الا النور   اتمنى حلها الان

----------


## ابو لاما

> نفس المشكل صار معي حيث تظهر لي صور مختلفة عن صورة مصطفى ماهو الحل أخي أبوعون جزاك الله خيرا

  

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أخي الكريم / أبي عون
> من فضلك ممكن ارفاق المؤشرات جميعا في تمبليت لاني احترت من كثرة المؤشرات من فضلك أخر ما توصلت اليه وطريقة عمله وأعتذر لتعبك
> جزاك الله خيرا

 اتفضلوا تاكدوا من وضع المؤشرا الخمس والتمبلت في امكانها . :Regular Smile:

----------


## I_MUSTAFA_I

> نفس المشكل صار معي حيث تظهر لي صور مختلفة عن صورة مصطفى ماهو الحل أخي أبوعون جزاك الله خيرا

 اتفضل

----------


## خط القلم

حبيبنا  ابو عون  
وش رايك على افريم  نشتغل عليه   
لاني جربتها على النصف ساعه  جيد  اذا كان موافق الترند   
طبعا  يهمني رايك

----------


## ABHAFXS

> اتوقع الهبوط ان شاء الله لكن ليس قريبا .

 ابو عون مساء الخيرات  ترانى ارسلت لك رسالة على الخاص  وايش رايك فى الباوند ين ياريت لو تشوفة لانى وضعت شى ممكن يفيدكم فى مؤشركم

----------


## حكار فوزي

> المجنون فرصة شراء إن شاء الله.

 الحمد لله اقتربنا من الهدف و إن شاء الله بالتوفيق.

----------


## bikaso

> اتفضلوا تاكدوا من وضع المؤشرا الخمس والتمبلت في امكانها .

 بارك الله فيك

----------


## هشام الدمرداش

> شباب احذروا من ازواج الين لان الحكومة اليابانية الان بتبيع في الين بكميات كبيرة عشان تقلل سعره .

 ممكن لو سمحت مصدر الخبر

----------


## ابو لاما

> ممكن لو سمحت مصدر الخبر

 مصدره شباب في منتدئ اخر وليس مصدر رسمي . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> ابو عون مساء الخيرات  ترانى ارسلت لك رسالة على الخاص  وايش رايك فى الباوند ين ياريت لو تشوفة لانى وضعت شى ممكن يفيدكم فى مؤشركم

 ممتاز اخئ الكريم ابها يا لي لو نزل المؤشر . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## أبوعبدالرشيد

بعد ما اضفت المؤشر على ال تريد4  يشتغل المؤشر على الساعه زي الحلاوه بس لمن اشتغل على اليومي والنصف ساعه والربع والخمس دقائق   تطلع لي رسالة خطأ  مدري ايش المشكله

----------


## ABHAFXS

تفضل اخى ابو عون :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابو لاما

> تفضل اخى ابو عون

 تسلم اخئ العزيز ابها وجزاك الله الف خير . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير. :Regular Smile:

----------


## lotfi1

هل صدر خبر الان يقوي الدولار امام الين  انا داخل شراء بيع  في حسابي الحقيقي و الصفقة عاكسة الان100 نقطة

----------


## I_MUSTAFA_I

يا فرج الله

----------


## أوكسجين

صحيح صفقة الدولار ين بيع عاكسة 100 نقطة ممكن توضيح أستاذ أبو عون ..

----------


## shael alashour

ممكن شرح كيقيت التعامل مع المؤشر

----------


## ابو لاما

> يا فرج الله

 امين يا رب العالمين الحكومة اليابانية اتدخلت وخفضت الين . :Regular Smile:

----------


## أبوعبدالرشيد

> بعد ما اضفت المؤشر على ال تريد4  يشتغل المؤشر على الساعه زي الحلاوه بس لمن اشتغل على اليومي والنصف ساعه والربع والخمس دقائق   تطلع لي رسالة خطأ  مدري ايش المشكله

    ابوعون   الفزعه يا ا اخوان

----------


## ابو لاما

> هل صدر خبر الان يقوي الدولار امام الين  انا داخل شراء بيع  في حسابي الحقيقي و الصفقة عاكسة الان100 نقطة

  

> يا فرج الله

  

> صحيح صفقة الدولار ين بيع عاكسة 100 نقطة ممكن توضيح أستاذ أبو عون ..

 شباب انا قلت من البداية اسخدم استراتيجية التعزيز ووضع ستوب لوز لمثل هذه الظروف الاسثنائية . :Regular Smile: 
لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ABHAFXS

من المؤشر الثانى

----------


## abdmomen

> ابوعون    الفزعه يا ا اخوان

 اخي الكريم ادخلالى موقع البرنامج وانزل التحديث الاخير للبرنامج انشاء الله تنحل المشكلة

----------


## :: إبراهيم ::

الرالي أحدث تحرك كبير في المؤشر وعليه وجب التنبيه

----------


## ABHAFXS

usdjpy 
قبل == وبعد

----------


## حكار فوزي

تقريبا تحققت فرصة البارحة و بالتوفيق للجيمع.      و بدأت تتضح ملامح صفقة بيع إن شاء الله

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

> تقريبا تحققت فرصة البارحة و بالتوفيق للجيمع.  و بدأت تتضح ملامح صفقة بيع إن شاء الله

 حياك الله اخي العزيز والغالي كيف الحال ارجو ان تكون بالف خير

----------


## حكار فوزي

> حياك الله اخي العزيز والغالي كيف الحال ارجو ان تكون بالف خير

 الله يسلمك يا دكتور و الله بألف خير و أرجو أن تكون أيضا في حال جيدة و نفتقدك كثيرا.  تحياتي وتقديري.

----------


## عمران حسن

هل من هنا بيع ام سوف يستمر الصعود

----------


## ابو لاما

> هل من هنا بيع ام سوف يستمر الصعود

 لقد سبق وحذرتكم لقد تدخلت الجكومة اليابانية لاضعاف الين واظن انهم يحتاجون لمستوئ اعلئ من 100 مقابل الدولار . :Regular Smile: 
لا للبيع لازواج الين الان . :Regular Smile: 
الحاضر يعلم الغائب . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو ريماس

> نعم صحيحة .

  
الراليات تاكل الاخضر واليابس  :Asvc:   
عاكسه الصفقه 350 نقطه  :Asvc:  
يجب وضع استوب مناسب ممكن هناك اشخاص دخلو على الحقيقي  لذا يجب وضع استوب مناسب   
واسلوب التعزيز لاينفع ابدا  :Asvc:

----------


## ابو ريماس

شكرا على المؤشر اخوي ابها  
هاذي فرصه من المؤشر

----------


## jnene

السلام عليكم 
هذه نتائجي اليوم وهي للعلم ديمو ومايكرو كمان :Noco:  غير بارك الله فيكم جميعا

----------


## THE BIG BOSs

ضرب  المارجن  كول  لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله  اللهم  اجرني في مصيبتي واخلف خير منها  .. 
بارك  الله  فيك  ابو عون   كانت موجودة ادارة مالية لكن لم اضع ستوب لوز  .. 
خيبت  ظني  يالين  ..

----------


## ابو ريماس

> ضرب المارجن كول لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله اللهم اجرني في مصيبتي واخلف خير منها .. 
> بارك الله فيك ابو عون كانت موجودة ادارة مالية لكن لم اضع ستوب لوز .. 
> خيبت ظني يالين ..

 عوضك الله خيرا

----------


## ابو ريماس

> شكرا على المؤشر اخوي ابها  
> هاذي فرصه من المؤشر

   
ماشاءالله تبارك الله ارتد السعر بالملي 70 نقطه  من المقاومه

----------


## جولاي

ابو عون الله لا يحرمنا منك  
ارجو ابداء ملاحظتك على الشاارت هل هو صحيح الواضح البيع والله اعلم   
وارجو توضيح المؤشر اللي في اسفل الشارت اعتقد انه مؤشر الزمن ولكن كيف اتعامل معه بارك الله فيك

----------


## jnene

> ضرب المارجن كول لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله اللهم اجرني في مصيبتي واخلف خير منها .. 
> بارك الله فيك ابو عون كانت موجودة ادارة مالية لكن لم اضع ستوب لوز .. 
> خيبت ظني يالين ..

 طول بالك عزيزي وأن شاء الله معوضين أضعاف أضعاف الخسائر لك وللجميع يارب 
أرجوا أن تظل مهتما بهذا الموضوع حتى نصل الى أفضل الطرق للمتاجرة بالمؤشر والتوصل الى ستوب لوز مناسب يعني أستمر معنا على الديمو وأن شاء الله تفرج عليك وعلينا
تحياتي لك وللجميع

----------


## فيصل-أبو سعيد

أخي أبو عون ,,, لدي سؤال بارك الله فيك:  ما الجديد الذي تمت إضافته لمؤشر center of gravity ؟ لأني وضعت نفس الاعدادات التي عملتها أنت على تمبليت الورشة في تمبليت آخر جديد ولكني استخدمت المؤشر الأصلي وأعطى نفس النتيجة !! فما أدري هل تم تغيير شيء جذري داخل المؤشر الذي ارفقته انت (كود مثلا) جعله مختلف عن مؤشر center of gravity الأصلي ؟؟  إن كان الجواب بـ لا ,,,,, فلا زلنا في نفس مشكلة مؤشر center of gravity وهي التغير وعدم إعطاء مناطق موثوقة للدخول ويحتاج فعلا لمؤكدات قوية في حال أردنا استخدامه.  ولك الشكر العاطر على جهودك

----------


## جولاي

فيصل المؤشرات والتمبلت موجوده في صفحة 39   
وهي اخر تمبلت ومؤشرات نزلها اخونا ابو عون  
جربها وشوف

----------


## فيصل-أبو سعيد

> فيصل المؤشرات والتمبلت موجوده في صفحة 39  
> وهي اخر تمبلت ومؤشرات نزلها اخونا ابو عون  
> جربها وشوف

  أنا نزلت واستخدمت المؤشرات والتمبليت التي وضعها أبو عون.  ولكن سؤالي هو أني لم ألاحظ فرق بينها وبين المؤشر الأصلي (center of gravity) في الشكل والحركة عندما استخدمت نفس الاعدادات التي وضعها أبو عون.  وكان سؤالي هل تم تغيير شيء في الكود للمؤشر في طريقة أبي عون أم لا؟  وشكرا للجميع

----------


## THE BIG BOSs

> طول بالك عزيزي وأن شاء الله معوضين أضعاف أضعاف الخسائر لك وللجميع يارب 
> أرجوا أن تظل مهتما بهذا الموضوع حتى نصل الى أفضل الطرق للمتاجرة بالمؤشر والتوصل الى ستوب لوز مناسب يعني أستمر معنا على الديمو وأن شاء الله تفرج عليك وعلينا
> تحياتي لك وللجميع

 بارك  الله  فيك  على  المواساة  بالأمس كنت  مبسوط  واليووم اتذكر  حلم الامس .. 
أشكرك على مواساتي  ..

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

على فكرة انا مع هذا المؤشر ينتابني تمني بان يعكسني السعر لاني اعتبرة فرصة جديدة لصالحي وهذا ما شاهدتموه في الين لقد عكسني لكن استفدت كثيرا من انعكاسه

----------


## ناشيء الفوركس

> بارك  الله  فيك  على  المواساة  بالأمس كنت  مبسوط  واليووم اتذكر  حلم الامس .. 
> أشكرك على مواساتي  ..

 ولا يهمك ان شاء الله يكون ليك فرصه لتحقيق حلمك وتكون الخسارة مش كبيرة  
ولكن أهم شيء انك تكون استفدت من هذه الخسارة 
وأعتقد انك لو سالت 95 % من الذين يخرجون من  السوق عن السبب فسيكون هو عدم استعمال ستوب لوز  
مهما كانت ثقتك في اسباب الدخول وطريقه عملك يجب ان يكون هناك ستوب لوز  مناسب وادارة ماليه مناسبه  لانه في النهايه السوق متقلب وممكن يعكس عليك   
وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## ابراهيم نصار

تسجيل متابعه وحضور  
كيفكم ياشباب وايه اخبار المؤشر معاكم يارب تكونوا مبسوطين ان شاء الله

----------


## ابو لاما

السلام عليكم شباب . :Regular Smile: 
من البداية انا قل لكم استراتيجية تعزيز مع الستوب لوز واليوم كان يوم غير طبيعئ اصلا ونبه الاخوة انهم ما يتاجرو في ازواج الين . :Regular Smile: 
الله يكون في عون اصحاب المارجن كول . :Regular Smile: 
انا شخصيا مسوئ ارباح والحمدلله لانئ دخلت في اخر المرحلة بعد ما تاكدت من الاشارا جيدا . :Regular Smile: 
المؤشر اليوم اخترق لكن غير رسمه وهذا شئ طبيعئ الغير طبيعئ هو الدخول الخاطئ يعنئ اذا دخلتم من الخطء الاحمر بيع بعد اقفال الاربع ساعات وثلاثة خطوط في مؤشر الزمن كان الان ربحانين مئات النقاط . :Regular Smile: 
لكن قدر الله وما شاء فعل . :Regular Smile: 
شروط الدخول 
1-الخطو ط الرئيسية 
2-اغلاق اربعة ساعات 
3-مؤشر الزمن 3 خطوط 
وان شاء الله مافئ خسارة ثانئ . :Regular Smile: 
لكم كل الود والقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## THE BIG BOSs

> ولا يهمك ان شاء الله يكون ليك فرصه لتحقيق حلمك وتكون الخسارة مش كبيرة  
> ولكن أهم شيء انك تكون استفدت من هذه الخسارة 
> وأعتقد انك لو سالت 95 % من الذين يخرجون من  السوق عن السبب فسيكون هو عدم استعمال ستوب لوز  
> مهما كانت ثقتك في اسباب الدخول وطريقه عملك يجب ان يكون هناك ستوب لوز  مناسب وادارة ماليه مناسبه  لانه في النهايه السوق متقلب وممكن يعكس عليك   
> وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله

 جزاك  الله  خير  ناشيء  الفوركس   اعترف  الخطأ  مني  اولا واخير  والخسارة كبيرة نوعا ما..

----------


## hms_sy

> ابوعون  *رد: مؤشر بلخياط بعد اتنتاج اعداداته*
>          السلام عليكم شباب .
> من البداية انا قل لكم استراتيجية تعزيز مع الستوب لوز واليوم كان يوم غير طبيعئ اصلا ونبه الاخوة انهم ما يتاجرو في ازواج الين .
> الله يكون في عون اصحاب المارجن كول .
> انا شخصيا مسوئ ارباح والحمدلله لانئ دخلت في اخر المرحلة بعد ما تاكدت من الاشارا جيدا .
> المؤشر اليوم اخترق لكن غير رسمه وهذا شئ طبيعئ الغير طبيعئ هو الدخول الخاطئ يعنئ اذا دخلتم من الخطء الاحمر بيع بعد اقفال الاربع ساعات وثلاثة خطوط في مؤشر الزمن كان الان ربحانين مئات النقاط .
> لكن قدر الله وما شاء فعل .
> شروط الدخول 
> 1-الخطو ط الرئيسية 
> ...

 لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 
انا كنت مشغول فترة  الرالي ..  بتمنى للجميع التعويض خيرا باذن الله 
فلنركز الان على الشروط الصارمة التي حددها ابو عون و ان شاء الله ما حدا يشوف الخسارة تاني

----------


## Qadri

السلام عليكم يا اخوان 
معلهش انا جديد فى الفوركس وتحت التدريب وسامحونى على اسئلتى الساذجة .. كيف استطيع نقل Magnified Market Price الجهة اليسرى من الشارت ؟ وماهو استخدام CandleTime او فائدته؟ولماذا لايظهر شىء على الشارت عند اضافته؟
شكرا لكم

----------


## جمال بسيس

> السلام عليكم يا اخوان 
> معلهش انا جديد فى الفوركس وتحت التدريب وسامحونى على اسئلتى الساذجة .. كيف استطيع نقل Magnified Market Price الجهة اليسرى من الشارت ؟ وماهو استخدام CandleTime او فائدته؟ولماذا لايظهر شىء على الشارت عند اضافته؟
> شكرا لكم

  اخي هذين المؤشرين ليس لهم علاقة بالموضوع انا كنت طلبتهم... المؤشر الاول يظهر لك السعر الحالي والمؤشر الثاني لا يظهر عندك لان لونه اصفر وخلفية الشارت ابيض.. يعني لو غيرت مثلا خلفية الشارت الى اسود سوف يظهر عندك وهو يعطيك توقيت الشمعة.
بالتوفيق

----------


## د.الاسدي

> السلام عليكم شباب .
> من البداية انا قل لكم استراتيجية تعزيز مع الستوب لوز واليوم كان يوم غير طبيعئ اصلا ونبه الاخوة انهم ما يتاجرو في ازواج الين .
> الله يكون في عون اصحاب المارجن كول .
> انا شخصيا مسوئ ارباح والحمدلله لانئ دخلت في اخر المرحلة بعد ما تاكدت من الاشارا جيدا .
> المؤشر اليوم اخترق لكن غير رسمه وهذا شئ طبيعئ الغير طبيعئ هو الدخول الخاطئ يعنئ اذا دخلتم من الخطء الاحمر بيع بعد اقفال الاربع ساعات وثلاثة خطوط في مؤشر الزمن كان الان ربحانين مئات النقاط .
> لكن قدر الله وما شاء فعل .
> شروط الدخول 
> 1-الخطو ط الرئيسية 
> 2-اغلاق اربعة ساعات 
> ...

   وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله تسلم يا بوعون وبارك الله فيك شباب كلنا نجرب هذا المؤشر فليكن على الديمو فترة قبل الحقيقي  بعد اذنك بوعون ساذكر ملاحظاتي من الامس الى اليوم عند تواجد فرصة قريبة كنت أتأكد منها على فريم الربع ساعة ويكون الدخول امن نوعا ما واصيد الفرصة من اولها الستوب يكون كما ذكرت خمسين نقطة ماعدا المجنون ولكن عندما تكون الفرصة واضحة اضع الستوب على الخط الذي فوقه عند البيع او الذي تحته عند الشراء والهدف خط المنتصف الازرق او اي انعكاس  وفي حالة تجاوز خط المنتصف اقرب الستوب والاحق الربح  الفرص ما شاء الله كثيرة يجب الالتزام وعدم الاستعجال في حالة عكس السعر ان كنت متاكد من الدخول اصبر او اوقف العملية الى حين وضوح الامور  تحياتي واحترامي

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

الحمد لله لقد ثبت المؤشر امام اسوأ الظروف والان عاد ليعطي الصابرين ارباحهم اهم ما في الامر ادارة رأس المال
تعلمون ايها السادة ان هذه الفعلة قد حصلت على المجنون قبل ذلك عندما هبط اكثر من 2000 نقطة واخترق المؤشر على اثرها ثم ارتد من نقطة الاختراق ليعطي ثماره شكرا لصبركم وتعاونكم 
ادارة راس المال والصبر
ولقد قلت في مشاركة سابقة اني اتمنى ان يعكسني السعر لاني اعزز من نقاط شبه قوية لاني شبه متأكد بأن الحال سيعود كما بدأ تقبلوا خالص احترامي ولابي عون كل المحبة والتقدير والسلام 
اترككم برعاية الله لان الدوام عندي قد بدأ

----------


## Jmeel

السلام عليكم    فضلاً هل هناك أي تعديلات  ؟؟؟   الرجاء وضع آخر رابط

----------


## ابو لاما

> أخي أبو عون ,,, لدي سؤال بارك الله فيك:  ما الجديد الذي تمت إضافته لمؤشر center of gravity ؟ لأني وضعت نفس الاعدادات التي عملتها أنت على تمبليت الورشة في تمبليت آخر جديد ولكني استخدمت المؤشر الأصلي وأعطى نفس النتيجة !! فما أدري هل تم تغيير شيء جذري داخل المؤشر الذي ارفقته انت (كود مثلا) جعله مختلف عن مؤشر center of gravity الأصلي ؟؟  إن كان الجواب بـ لا ,,,,, فلا زلنا في نفس مشكلة مؤشر center of gravity وهي التغير وعدم إعطاء مناطق موثوقة للدخول ويحتاج فعلا لمؤكدات قوية في حال أردنا استخدامه.  ولك الشكر العاطر على جهودك

 لم يم تغيير شئ في كود المؤشر فقط الاعدادات ولا تقلق المؤشر يبلئ بلاء حسن بشهادة خواجات ومتاجرين اجانب في مواقع اخرئ  :Big Grin: 
انا عارف في ناس يحبوا الصيد في الماء العكر عشان كذا فتحت ورشة في اكبر منتدئ اجنبئ والناس راح تجن هناك من الفرحة . :Regular Smile: 
اكثر من 8000 مشاهد في 12 ساعة فقط في اشهر المواقع الاجنبية . :Regular Smile: 
لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## أبوعبدالرشيد

> بعد ما اضفت المؤشر على ال تريد4  يشتغل المؤشر على الساعه زي الحلاوه بس لمن اشتغل على اليومي والنصف ساعه والربع والخمس دقائق   تطلع لي رسالة خطأ  مدري ايش المشكله

   يا اخوان معقوله مافي احد جاوبي  الا الان من الساعه 10 المساء امس الى الان   طيب اعطونا وجه

----------


## ramy-abolail

عمل رائع.........و مشكور اخ ابو عون و بارك الله فيك :Eh S(7):

----------


## imadk

> الزمن لازم يكون est

 abuoun 
so we have to use only a broker with a est time candle ? we cant use odel  or intebank fx ?
thanks

----------


## ابو لاما

> يا اخوان معقوله مافي احد جاوبي  الا الان من الساعه 10 المساء امس الى الان   طيب اعطونا وجه

 اخئ الكريم التمبلت والمؤشرا شغالة مع جميع الاخوة باميتاز عندك مشكلة في برنامجك حاول انك تنزل برنامج جديد او تعيد اعداد برنامج الميتاتريدر عندك . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> abuoun 
> so we have to use only a broker with a est time candle ? we cant use odel  or intebank fx ?
> thanks

 ممكن استخدام الشركتين المذكورتين . :Regular Smile:

----------


## imadk

> ممكن استخدام الشركتين المذكورتين .

   abououn 
you have said that the broker should be having EST  candle , these 2 are GMT . Thanks

----------


## mohamed hamed

اخى الكريم ابو عون لى رجاء عندك وهو انزال بعض الفرص المؤكدة للدخول 
لحين اتقان الجميع لطريقتك فى العمل 
جزاك الله كل خير على مجهودك الكبير

----------


## ابو لاما

> abououn 
> you have said that the broker should be having EST  candle , these 2 are GMT . Thanks

 
the time in there watch is gmt but the candles is set to est i think
my regards

----------


## ابو لاما

> اخى الكريم ابو عون لى رجاء عندك وهو انزال بعض الفرص المؤكدة للدخول 
> لحين اتقان الجميع لطريقتك فى العمل 
> جزاك الله كل خير على مجهودك الكبير

 اخئ الكريم انا والله مشغول جدا انا فاتح 6 حسابات وشغال بها من مبداء لا تضع البيض كله في سلة واحدة واتاجر في كل شئ خلال اليوم العملات المعادن النفط السلع المؤشرات الاسهم وليس لدي وقت لاضع فرص ضعوا انتم الفرص وانا اصححها لكم ان شاء الله . :Regular Smile: 
لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## imgamns

> يا اخوان معقوله مافي احد جاوبي  الا الان من الساعه 10 المساء امس الى الان   طيب اعطونا وجه

 حاول أخي الكريم أن تحذف المؤشرات وتعيد إنزالها على البرنامج مرة أخرى
بارك الله فيك

----------


## ابو لاما

> عمل رائع.........و مشكور اخ ابو عون و بارك الله فيك

 تسلم اخئ الكريم . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## adeladel

اخى الكريم ابو عون
هل ممكن ترفقلنا احدث مؤشر و التيمبليت؟
و جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## ابو لاما

> اخى الكريم ابو عون
> هل ممكن ترفقلنا احدث مؤشر و التيمبليت؟
> و جزاك الله كل خير

 تفضل . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## المحرر الصحفي

اخواني الكرام ماحدث نهاية تداول الامس من اختراقات شيء طبيعي  وفرصة للتعلم اكثر لكل ظروف السوق  المهم يجب ان ننتبه لامور هامة جدا  1) لاندخل الا بعد اغلاق شمعة الاربع ساعات كما ذكر اخي ابوعون.  2) لاندخل في نهاية السوق الامريكي (لانهم دائما يبحثون عن مراكز جديدة للاغلاق).  3) لاندخل وقت الاخبار فقد تقود الزوج للاختراق  وبالنسبة لاخي الكريم الذي ذكر ان المؤشرين الاصلي ومؤشر ابوعون متطابقين  احب ان اؤكد انهم غير متطابقين .. ربما هناك تشابه كبير  ولكن مؤشر ابو عون اكثر حماية للاختراقات  وبالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## anwar

السلام عليكم  هل تعتبر هذى فرصه شراء  :Asvc:

----------


## أبوعبدالرشيد

> حاول أخي الكريم أن تحذف المؤشرات وتعيد إنزالها على البرنامج مرة أخرى   بارك الله فيك

     بارك الله فيكم اخواني الاعزاء  انا جربته على الشركه الكويتيه اشتغل معااااي على كل الفريمات   الا  ال تريد 4 مو راضي يشتغل الا على 4 ساعات فقط  ولمن احول بين الفريمات تطلع لي الرساله اللي نزلتها اول 
ممكن حل  ؟

----------


## jnene

> بارك الله فيكم اخواني الاعزاء  انا جربته على الشركه الكويتيه اشتغل معااااي على كل الفريمات   الا ال تريد 4 مو راضي يشتغل الا على 4 ساعات فقط ولمن احول بين الفريمات تطلع لي الرساله اللي نزلتها اول 
> ممكن حل ؟[/center]

 السلام عليكم 
والله هذه المشكلة لها حلين 
1- مسح برنامج التداول نهائيا ومن ثم أعادة تنزيله من الموقع مرة أخرى ولكن لا تنسى بأن تحتفظ بنسخة من المؤشرات التي تستعملها عندك قبل مسح البرنامج 
والطريقة الثانية وأقترح أنك تجربها  أولا أن تمسح جميع مؤشرات أبو عون من ملف المؤشرات ثم تغير أسمائهم وتعيد تركيبهم بملف المؤشرات مرة أخرى بأسماء جديدة وأن شاء الله يضبط معك

----------


## أبوعبدالرشيد

الغريب اني اضفت التمبلت الخاص بابوعون برضوا ما يشتغل على الفريمات كلها    شكرا للجميع   سوف اقوم بمسح المؤشر واعد تسميته واشوووووف

----------


## فيصل-أبو سعيد

> لم يم تغيير شئ في كود المؤشر فقط الاعدادات ولا تقلق المؤشر يبلئ بلاء حسن بشهادة خواجات ومتاجرين اجانب في مواقع اخرئ  انا عارف في ناس يحبوا الصيد في الماء العكر عشان كذا فتحت ورشة في اكبر منتدئ اجنبئ والناس راح تجن هناك من الفرحة .
> اكثر من 8000 مشاهد في 12 ساعة فقط في اشهر المواقع الاجنبية .
> لكم كل الود والتقدير .

 هل أنا المقصود يا ابو عون ؟؟!!!   :Doh:

----------


## د:محمد العشري

استاذ ابو عون لو سمحت هوا ايه المؤشر اللي موجود في الصورة
 انا وجدته في مشاركة ليك في المنتدى الاجنبي

----------


## atef abo sofa

الرائع ابو عـون 
ممكن توضيح لمؤشر الزمن مع اخر تعديل علىطريقة العمل بمعنى ما المقصود ب 3 اعمدة 
ولك كل اشكــــــر

----------


## الرقم الالكتروني

> استاذ ابو عون لو سمحت هوا ايه المؤشر اللي موجود في الصورة
>  انا وجدته في مشاركة ليك في المنتدى الاجنبي

 
الصراحه مؤشر مميز من نوعه  
يا لييت تزودنا به يا استاذ ابو عون :Yikes3:  :016:

----------


## mohamed hamed

> اخئ الكريم انا والله مشغول جدا انا فاتح 6 حسابات وشغال بها من مبداء لا تضع البيض كله في سلة واحدة واتاجر في كل شئ خلال اليوم العملات المعادن النفط السلع المؤشرات الاسهم وليس لدي وقت لاضع فرص ضعوا انتم الفرص وانا اصححها لكم ان شاء الله .
> لكم كل الود والتقدير .

 ربنا يباركلك ويزيدك خير ويسترها معاك  شكرا على الرد

----------


## مضارب محترف

> اخواني الكرام ماحدث نهاية تداول الامس من اختراقات شيء طبيعي  وفرصة للتعلم اكثر لكل ظروف السوق  المهم يجب ان ننتبه لامور هامة جدا  1) لاندخل الا بعد اغلاق شمعة الاربع ساعات كما ذكر اخي ابوعون.  2) لاندخل في نهاية السوق الامريكي (لانهم دائما يبحثون عن مراكز جديدة للاغلاق).  3) لاندخل وقت الاخبار فقد تقود الزوج للاختراق  وبالنسبة لاخي الكريم الذي ذكر ان المؤشرين الاصلي ومؤشر ابوعون متطابقين  احب ان اؤكد انهم غير متطابقين .. ربما هناك تشابه كبير  ولكن مؤشر ابو عون اكثر حماية للاختراقات   وبالتوفيق للجميع

   اعترفت وبلسانك ومتلبس بالجرم المشهود ( تمتلك مؤشر بلخياط )  على كل حال لانطالبك اخي المحرر بأن تضعه لنا ( هذا يعود لك ) ولكن نطلب منك بأن تكشف الفرق بمؤشر الزمن فقط      مع فائق الاحترام

----------


## د.الاسدي

> استاذ ابو عون لو سمحت هوا ايه المؤشر اللي موجود في الصورة
> انا وجدته في مشاركة ليك في المنتدى الاجنبي

  

> الصراحه مؤشر مميز من نوعه  
> يا لييت تزودنا به يا استاذ ابو عون

 هم خمس مؤشرات فوق بعض بنفس النافذة كبر الصورة تعرف اسماءهم ركبهم فوق بعض تحياتي واحترامي

----------


## المحرر الصحفي

> اعترفت وبلسانك ومتلبس بالجرم المشهود ( تمتلك مؤشر بلخياط )  على كل حال لانطالبك اخي المحرر بأن تضعه لنا ( هذا يعود لك ) ولكن نطلب منك بأن تكشف الفرق بمؤشر الزمن فقط   مع فائق الاحترام

 انت فاهم غلط  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:   اقصد بالمؤشر الاصلي (المؤشر الذي طابقه اخي البرنس)  على مؤشر بلخياط و ظهر في الصور مثله تماما  وثق تماما انني لو املك مؤشر بيل غيتس نفسه  :Big Grin:   سأضعه لكم هنا

----------


## مضارب محترف

> انت فاهم غلط   اقصد بالمؤشر الاصلي (المؤشر الذي طابقه اخي البرنس)  على مؤشر بلخياط و ظهر في الصور مثله تماما  وثق تماما انني لو املك مؤشر بيل غيتس نفسه    سأضعه لكم هنا

 اعلم هذا اخي المحرر فأنت ابن كرام ولاشك بأنك لاتتأخر بمساعدة اخوانك

----------


## الرقم الالكتروني

> هم خمس مؤشرات فوق بعض بنفس النافذة كبر الصورة تعرف اسماءهم ركبهم فوق بعض تحياتي واحترامي

 ايه بس كيف ندمجهم مع بعض يا استاذي  :Boxing:

----------


## deadsoul

*ابو عون لا اعتقد انه يوجد ادق من هذا التطابق..
سلمت يمينك..*

----------


## ابراهيم نصار

كيفكم ياشباب ايه اخبار الارباح معاكم انا شايف ان المؤشر ماشاء الله شغال كويس وانا متابعه ومتابع احترام الشموع للخطوط  وربنا يباركلك يا ابو عون وانا مازلت بطبق زي ماقلت لك خطوط الفيبوناتشي مع المؤشر لاني متأكد ان لهم علاقه ببعضهم لانه لو تذكر في الكتاب اللي نشره بالخياط انه قال انه بيعتمد على النسب الذهبيه
وخصوصاً نسبة 61.8  وانا الى الان بحاول افهم العلاقة بينهم

----------


## deadsoul

*تحياتي اخي برنس لاحظ الصوره التي ارفقتها ولاحظ التطابق مع خطوط موري ماث..*

----------


## أوكسجين

أخي ديدسول ممكن تزودني بخطوط الدعم والمقاومة اللي بالشارت تبعك الله يجزيك الخير ؟؟

----------


## ابراهيم نصار

> *تحياتي اخي برنس لاحظ الصوره التي ارفقتها ولاحظ التطابق مع خطوط موري ماث..*

  ماشاء الله ممكن تستخدم التطابق لتأكيد الدخول كمان بس ياريت لو عندك المؤشر انك ترفقه اذا سمحت

----------


## ابو لاما

> هل أنا المقصود يا ابو عون ؟؟!!!

  
لا والله لست انت المقصود انما هي سياسة دفاعية مثل سياسة امريكا معنا . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> استاذ ابو عون لو سمحت هوا ايه المؤشر اللي موجود في الصورة
> انا وجدته في مشاركة ليك في المنتدى الاجنبي

  

> الصراحه مؤشر مميز من نوعه  
> يا لييت تزودنا به يا استاذ ابو عون

  

> ايه بس كيف ندمجهم مع بعض يا استاذي

 هذا نظام متاجرة متكامل شغال عليه الان اذا جهز انزله ان شاء الله . :Regular Smile: 
وبالفعل هئ خمسة مؤشرا مدموجة مع بعض عادي تاخذ المؤشر من المنصة وتسحبه علئ الشارت. :Regular Smile: 
لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## أبوعبدالرشيد

اخواني الاشارات اللي في الشارتات اللي هي السهم الاخضر والسهم الاخضر غير موجوده في التمبلت اللي اعطانا هو ابوعون   ايش المشكله ليش ما انضاف اتوماتيك مع التمبلت ؟

----------


## hms_sy

ممكن اذا سمحتوا مؤشر الدعم و المقاومة الجديد الى اضفتوا على الشارت  
كيف ممكن نحلل السعر  للمؤشر و المؤشر الاول لبلخياط ,

----------


## deadsoul

*تفظلوا المؤشر ...*

----------


## أبوعبدالرشيد

> اخواني الاشارات اللي في الشارتات اللي هي السهم الاخضر والسهم الاحمر غير موجوده في التمبلت اللي اعطانا هو ابوعون   ايش المشكله ليش ما انضاف اتوماتيك مع التمبلت ؟

   يا اخوان هل يوجد حد يجاوبني ؟

----------


## ابراهيم نصار

> *تفظلوا المؤشر ...*

  
شكرا على المؤشر يا باشا

----------


## ابراهيم نصار

> يا اخوان هل يوجد حد يجاوبني ؟

 والله لو اعرف هجاوبك

----------


## جنان

للمتابعة على اليورو دولار 
بانتظار افتتاح شمعة جديدة

----------


## ابو لاما

> يا اخوان هل يوجد حد يجاوبني ؟

 اتفضل اخئ الكريم تجد المؤشر هنا واسخدم التمبليت . :Regular Smile:  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t5681...tml#post886740

----------


## deadsoul

*بعد اذن ابو عون..
هاي احدث نسخه من مؤشر الاسهم لعيونك ابو رشيد.*

----------


## Anas AL Sadi

السلام عليكم..
هل حدث تغير على المؤشر او على االية الدخول من الامس الى اليوم

----------


## ابو لاما

> للمتابعة على اليورو دولار 
> بانتظار افتتاح شمعة جديدة

 انتظري حتئ يصبح مؤشر الزمن ثلاث مستويات لاشارة اقوئ . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> *بعد اذن ابو عون..* *هاي احدث نسخه من مؤشر الاسهم لعيونك ابو رشيد.*

 الموضوع موضوعك ديد سول ولك كل الحق في فعل ما تريد وانت من رعاة الاولئ وراعئ الاولئ ما ينلحق . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## DreamwalkeR

*مجهود رائع وأحلى شغل, مشكور عليه يا ابوعون. 
الله ينصرك في تجارتك. *

----------


## الاسدي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اخي دد سول  مؤشر الاسهم  هل يغير اشارته ام ثابت  وعلى ايش مبني

----------


## أبوعبدالرشيد

> انتظري حتئ يصبح مؤشر الزمن ثلاث مستويات لاشارة اقوئ .

    مشكووووروين    الله يعطيكم العافيه   بس ايش تقصد اخي ابو عون  بهذه الجملة اللي فووووق

----------


## Anas AL Sadi

> السلام عليكم..
> هل حدث تغير على المؤشر او على االية الدخول من الامس الى اليوم

 ارجو الرد يا جماعة

----------


## ابو لاما

> مشكووووروين   الله يعطيكم العافيه    بس ايش تقصد اخي ابو عون بهذه الجملة اللي فووووق

  
اكلم جنان قصدي تنتظر مؤشر الزمن يصير فوق المستوئ الثالث يعنئ فوق 81. عشان تدخل بيع يورو دولار ومع اسرايجية التعزيز وستوب لوز . :Regular Smile:

----------


## simpa2000f

الدولار كندي أعتقد انه للشراء ولا ايش راي الخبراء

----------


## ابو لاما

> الدولار كندي أعتقد انه للشراء ولا ايش راي الخبراء

 نعم صحيح . :Regular Smile: 
حط ستوب لوز وترايل ستوب . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## simpa2000f

> نعم صحيح .
> حط ستوب لوز وترايل ستوب .
> لك كل الود والتقدير .

  
كم أضع الاستوب

----------


## Anas AL Sadi

> السلام عليكم..
> هل حدث تغير على المؤشر او على االية الدخول من الامس الى اليوم

 الله يسامحك يا ابو عون..
رديت على الكل و ما رديت علي :Cry Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> الله يسامحك يا ابو عون..
> رديت على الكل و ما رديت علي

  
اذا حصل تغيير كان رديت عليك  اعذرنئ . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## deadsoul

> الموضوع موضوعك ديد سول ولك كل الحق في فعل ما تريد وانت من رعاة الاولئ وراعئ الاولئ ما ينلحق .
> لك كل الود والتقدير .

 *وانا الذي اخترع الرسائل لا اعرف كيف ابتدأ الرساله ..كبلتي بلطفك وتواضعك اخي انت صاحب المجهود الكبير الله يقويك ويبارك فيك.*

----------


## ابو لاما

> كم أضع الاستوب

  
200 نقطة باسترايجية تعزيز . :Regular Smile:

----------


## deadsoul

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اخي دد سول  مؤشر الاسهم  هل يغير اشارته ام ثابت  وعلى ايش مبني

 *
هذه المؤشرات تعتمد على الرينج اليومي للحركه لتحديد الهاي واللو ولكن احيانا ككل المؤشرات المشابهه يتجاوزها السعر قليلا ثم يعود ادراجه انا استخدمها للتنبيه ولفت النظر. *

----------


## Anas AL Sadi

> اذا حصل تغيير كان رديت عليك  اعذرنئ .
> لك كل الود والتقدير .

 الله يطول بعمرك يا ابو عون.. :Hands:  :Hands: 
كم نضع الستوب?? و هل نستخدم اسلوب التعزيز الموجود في توقيعك??

----------


## simpa2000f

ما هي استراتيجيه التعزيز

----------


## ابو لاما

> ما هي استراتيجيه التعزيز

 تجدها في توقيعي . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> الله يطول بعمرك يا ابو عون..
> كم نضع الستوب?? و هل نستخدم اسلوب التعزيز الموجود في توقيعك??

 200 نقطة وباستراتيجية التعزيز . :Regular Smile:

----------


## simpa2000f

اليور كندي للشراء

----------


## life2009

لو سمحت ابو عون تبعثلي اخر نسخه من المؤشر وشكرا

----------


## ابو لاما

> لو سمحت ابو عون تبعثلي اخر نسخه من المؤشر وشكرا

 تفضل . :Regular Smile:

----------


## life2009

بارك الله فيك

----------


## ابو لاما

> كيفكم ياشباب ايه اخبار الارباح معاكم انا شايف ان المؤشر ماشاء الله شغال كويس وانا متابعه ومتابع احترام الشموع للخطوط وربنا يباركلك يا ابو عون وانا مازلت بطبق زي ماقلت لك خطوط الفيبوناتشي مع المؤشر لاني متأكد ان لهم علاقه ببعضهم لانه لو تذكر في الكتاب اللي نشره بالخياط انه قال انه بيعتمد على النسب الذهبيه
> وخصوصاً نسبة 61.8 وانا الى الان بحاول افهم العلاقة بينهم

 يا هلا بالبرنس اعذرنئ ما ركز في ردك ورديت متاخر عليك ايش اخبارك وكيف الشغل معاك انشاء ماشئ كويس وان شا ءالله موفق يا رب . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## أوكسجين

بارك الله فيك أستاذ ابوعون تلاقيها بصحيفة أعمالك ان شاء الله .. أخي الفاضل ألا ترى أن الوقف 200 نقطة كبير ومعاه تعزيز ايضا . ألا تعتبر نقاط الدخول قوية لهذه الاستراتيجية ؟؟ لأن الهدف كما تفضلت 50 - 100 ألا تراه قليل بالنسبة للوقف ؟؟ كلامي ليس تقليل من شأن الاستراتيجية والله يشهد على ذلك ولكن ما تعلمناه من أساتذتنا أن الوقف إذا كان أكبر من الهدف ( يعتبرون الوضع هذا غير جيد ) لأن وقف واحد يأكل أرباح أيام . أرجو التعقيب أستاذنا يهمني رأيك ... لك كل الشكر والتقدير على مجهودك الرائع .

----------


## ابو لاما

> انت فاهم غلط   اقصد بالمؤشر الاصلي (المؤشر الذي طابقه اخي البرنس)  على مؤشر بلخياط و ظهر في الصور مثله تماما  وثق تماما انني لو املك مؤشر بيل غيتس نفسه    سأضعه لكم هنا

 ما تقصر اكيد وانت راعئ الاولئ . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> بارك الله فيك أستاذ ابوعون تلاقيها بصحيفة أعمالك ان شاء الله .. أخي الفاضل ألا ترى أن الوقف 200 نقطة كبير ومعاه تعزيز ايضا . ألا تعتبر نقاط الدخول قوية لهذه الاستراتيجية ؟؟ لأن الهدف كما تفضلت 50 - 100 ألا تراه قليل بالنسبة للوقف ؟؟ كلامي ليس تقليل من شأن الاستراتيجية والله يشهد على ذلك ولكن ما تعلمناه من أساتذتنا أن الوقف إذا كان أكبر من الهدف ( يعتبرون الوضع هذا غير جيد ) لأن وقف واحد يأكل أرباح أيام . أرجو التعقيب أستاذنا يهمني رأيك ... لك كل الشكر والتقدير على مجهودك الرائع .

 اخئ الكريم انا اريدك تعزز بحيث ان حجم الصفقة يكون عادئ يعنئ مثلا ان تتستخدم 5 % في الصفقة 
تبداء ب  1 % ثم تعزز ب 2 % ثم  تعزز ب 2 % وتوقف خسارتك . :Regular Smile: 
ومن قالك الاهداف 50 - 100 نقطة اخذتها من توقيعي صح المشكلة اني احاول اعدل فيه وما استجاب لئ هذه الارقام خاصة باستراتيجية ثانية في موضوع ثانئ اهدافنا هنا كبيرة من 100 - 500 الئ 1000 ان شاء الله . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## أوكسجين

أشكرك أستاذنا الفاضل على ردك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء .. وهنيئا لك الأجر والثواب .. دعواتي لك بالتوفيق والسداد .

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

الله يعطيك العافية يا ابا عون  وجعل الله ذلك في ميزان حسناتك 
 الحقيقة انك نقدم مجهود كلبر اعانك الله على ذلك 
انا لتوي وصلت من الدوام لا ادري ما الجديد

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

ما الذي يجري للين ايها السادة حركة عنيفة وتذبذب شديد

----------


## د.الاسدي

الفيدرالي الامريكي يخفض الفائدة

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

البترول يؤثر على حركة الين يظهر عدم استقرار لحركة البترول الان

----------


## ابو لاما

> الله يعطيك العافية يا ابا عون وجعل الله ذلك في ميزان حسناتك 
> الحقيقة انك نقدم مجهود كلبر اعانك الله على ذلك 
> انا لتوي وصلت من الدوام لا ادري ما الجديد

 الجديد ان شاء الله ان يستجيب الله لدعائك الذئ في توقيعك . :Regular Smile:    :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  
شباب اتفضلوا نظام المتاجرة UIS  والف مبروك . :Regular Smile: 
OAN يستخدم في حالة السوق الشديد الحركة مثل اليومين هذولاء فريم الاربعة ساعات . :Regular Smile: 
UIS1 يستخدم في حالة السوق المتذبذب فريم الاربعة ساعات والنصف ساعة  . :Regular Smile: 
UIS5 يستخدم في حالة المتاجرة طويلة الامد يسخدم معه فريم يومي او اسبوعئ . :Regular Smile: 
لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

> الفيدرالي الامريكي يخفض الفائدة

 اشكرك اخي الدكتور

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

> الجديد ان شاء الله ان يستجيب الله لدعائك الذئ في توقيعك .   
> شباب اتفضلوا نظام المتاجرة UIS والف مبروك .
> OAN يستخدم في حالة السوق الشديد الحركة مثل اليومين هذولاء فريم الاربعة ساعات .
> UIS1 يستخدم في حالة السوق المتذبذب فريم الاربعة ساعات والنصف ساعة .
> UIS5 يستخدم في حالة المتاجرة طويلة الامد يسخدم معه فريم يومي او اسبوعئ .
> لكم كل الود والتقدير .

 والله يا ايها الحبيب لقد اغرورقت عيناي صدقني انا عاجز عن الشكر والوفاء ولا ادري بماذا اجزيك
ولكن لا يسعني الا ان اتوجه الى الله بقلب صادق بأن يعطيك الله حتى تقول: رضيت رضيت رضيت

----------


## omda1

choukran laka ya akh abou aoun.allah youjazik khairan fi eddounia wa alakhira.
imed min tounes

----------


## DreamwalkeR

> الجديد ان شاء الله ان يستجيب الله لدعائك الذئ في توقيعك . 
> شباب اتفضلوا نظام المتاجرة UIS  والف مبروك .
> OAN يستخدم في حالة السوق الشديد الحركة مثل اليومين هذولاء فريم الاربعة ساعات .
> UIS1 يستخدم في حالة السوق المتذبذب فريم الاربعة ساعات والنصف ساعة  .
> UIS5 يستخدم في حالة المتاجرة طويلة الامد يسخدم معه فريم يومي او اسبوعئ .
> لكم كل الود والتقدير .

 ما شاء الله تبارك الله لا قوة إلا بالله... شهم وكريم و كلك حيوية.  :015:

----------


## الاسدي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اخي زعيم الثوره ابو عون  اسال الله لك الجنه ولوالديك  وكل من تحب   ممكن  شرح  المؤشرات الجديده   وخاصه  شرح  النصف ساعه في وقت التذبذب   لا اريد شرح  ملف الوورد  لو تسمح  اخي

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

لو تكرمت استاذي هل امسح القديم ثم ادخل الجديد

----------


## ابو لاما

> لو تكرمت استاذي هل امسح القديم ثم ادخل الجديد

 تسلموا شباب وان شاء الله موفقين . :Regular Smile: 
لكم كل الخيارات في اسخدام النظام الذئ تحبوه وسوف اشرح عن طريق التفاعل يعنئ حطوا الفرص حسب فهمكم للمؤشرات وانا اصحح . :Regular Smile: 
لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

> تسلموا شباب وان شاء الله موفقين .
> لكم كل الخيارات في اسخدام النظام الذئ تحبوه وسوف اشرح عن طريق التفاعل يعنئ حطوا الفرص حسب فهمكم للمؤشرات وانا اصحح .
> لكم كل الود والتقدير .

 اشكرك على سرعة الرد ولكن اقصد هل امسح التمبلت والمؤشرات القديمة ثم انزل المؤشرات والتمبلت الجديد 
دمت بكل الود والتقدير

----------


## ابو لاما

> اشكرك على سرعة الرد ولكن اقصد هل امسح التمبلت والمؤشرات القديمة ثم انزل المؤشرات والتمبلت الجديد 
> دمت بكل الود والتقدير

 لا ضيف هذولاء فقط وما تحذف شئ  وانا اتاخرت عليك في الرد عشان ما تضيع الصفحة ويطلبوا منئ تتنزيل الملفات مرة اخرئ  :Doh: 
شكرا للطفك  :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

جزاك الله خيرا اخي ابو عون انت وكل من ساهم لاثراء الموضوع بجدية وروح الاخوة المعطاءة

----------


## deadsoul

*انا كانت النت عندي قاطعه وراحت علي حركه السوق وقت خبر الفائده 
ولكن الله عوضنا بمفاجأه اخي ابو عون الذي مهما تكلمت لن اوفيه حقه...
والصمت في حرم الجمال جمال...*

----------


## د:محمد العشري

استاذي العزيز لو سمحت 
مؤشر الومن انا متلخبط فيه وموش فاهم اي حاجة ولله الحمد ممكن تديني اجابة شافية توضحه لي فيها

----------


## abdmomen

ما شاء الله تبارك الله لا قوة إلا بالله يعطيك العافية وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## ابو لاما

شباب المؤشرات الاخيرة oan للحركات القوية 
uis1 للاربعة ساعات بتذبذب
uis5 للفريم اليومي والاسبوعي 
 مع التمبلت وامرئ لله . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

تعودت . :Regular Smile: 
عادئ جدا حاجيكم من فوق ومن تحت وعن يمينكم وعن شمالكم . :Regular Smile: 
انا ابوعرب . :Regular Smile: 
هذه المؤشرات الممتازة يا اخوة . :Regular Smile:

----------


## MMK

> تعودت .
> عادئ جدا حاجيكم من فوق ومن تحت وعن يمينكم وعن شمالكم .
> انا ابوعرب .
> هذه المؤشرات الممتازة يا اخوة .

 الاخ ابو عون
اشكرك علي طرحك للموضوع وان شاء الله يوفق الجميع
سوف نقوم بالتجربة ديمو مثل ماتفضلت حتي نصل لافضل طريقة لمتابعة الصفقات وتوزيع الدخول والتعزيز ونقاط الوقف
علي فكرة شفت بالامس موضوعك في ال FF والتجاوب هناك ممتاز وربنا يوفقك 
همسة من اخوك ارجو عدم ارفاق الملف كثيرا لان هذا يعمل لبث ويجعلنا نعتقد ان هناك اضافة جديدة
انا عارف حرصك علي افادة الاخوان واقترح الافضل الاشارة الي رقم المشاركة التي بها اخر نسخة.
تحياتي لك وللاخوة ومشكور مرة اخري

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

أتساءل لماذا لا يكون عنوان الموضوع مؤشر ابي عون او اي اسم اخر

----------


## ابو لاما

شباب الرجاء الحذر ديمو فقط ولا تغركم النقاط المحققة . :Regular Smile: 
لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

لويش غيرت الصورة القديمة خليك على الاولى افضل

----------


## hms_sy

ما شاء الله اخ ابوعون ابداعات كتثيرة متتتالية 
ادعولك بالتوفيق و للنجاح الدائم 
ارجو ان تشرح لنا برنامج المتاجرة المتكامل لنبدا فورا بالتجربة علية فالطريقة القديمة خاسرة وما بتحسم اي قرار للدخول بالمتاجرة 
انشاء الله تكون هذه الطريقة انفع 
و بانتظار التمبليت الجديد بعد ما نستوعب الشرح للبدء من جديد

----------


## درع الفاروق

> تعودت .
> عادئ جدا حاجيكم من فوق ومن تحت وعن يمينكم وعن شمالكم .
> انا ابوعرب .
> هذه المؤشرات الممتازة يا اخوة .

 تحياتي ابو عون 
هذا جديد ولا نفس القديم ؟

----------


## ابراهيم نصار

تحياتي اليك اخي ابو عون ومبروك على الارباح

----------


## ابو لاما

> ما شاء الله اخ ابوعون ابداعات كتثيرة متتتالية 
> ادعولك بالتوفيق و للنجاح الدائم 
> ارجو ان تشرح لنا برنامج المتاجرة المتكامل لنبدا فورا بالتجربة علية فالطريقة القديمة خاسرة وما بتحسم اي قرار للدخول بالمتاجرة 
> انشاء الله تكون هذه الطريقة انفع 
> و بانتظار التمبليت الجديد بعد ما نستوعب الشرح للبدء من جديد

 من قالك انها خاسرة يا رجل لا تلقئ الكلام جزافا دي محققة الالاف من النقاط هنا وفي مواقع اجنبية واحسن من انها تجيك من بره خذها من هنا . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> تحياتي ابو عون 
> هذا جديد ولا نفس القديم ؟

 هذا الاصلئ طال عمرك . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> تحياتي اليك اخي ابو عون ومبروك على الارباح

 الله يبارك فيك شوف التمبلت الجديد يحقق الالاف الا طبعا يكون وسيطك حرامي شوف . :Regular Smile:

----------


## درع الفاروق

> هذا الاصلئ طال عمرك .

 يسعدك ربي يا الغالي

----------


## وسيم العتيبي

اخي ابو عون ياريت لو شرح بسيط عن مؤشر  الزمن الجديد بارك الله فيك   
لانه يوجد ثلاث خطوط عدى العمدان البرتقاليه والفضيه  
جزاك الله خير وبارك فيك  
لك كل الود  :Regular Smile:

----------


## وسيم العتيبي

اخي ابو عون ياريت لو شرح بسيط عن مؤشر الزمن الجديد بارك الله فيك  
لانه يوجد ثلاث خطوط عدى العمدان البرتقاليه والفضيه  
جزاك الله خير وبارك فيك  
لك كل الود  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابراهيم نصار

> الله يبارك فيك شوف التمبلت الجديد يحقق الالاف الا طبعا يكون وسيطك حرامي شوف .

 انا جربت المؤشر مرتين بس مره على اليورو ين وحققت 377 نقطه ومره على النيوزلاندي وحققت 73 نقطه بس المؤشر الزمني انا حتى معرفش بيشتغل ازاي 
اما بالنسبه للوسيط هما مش حراميه ولا حاجه 
هما نصابين

----------


## ابو لاما

> اخي ابو عون ياريت لو شرح بسيط عن مؤشر الزمن الجديد بارك الله فيك  
> لانه يوجد ثلاث خطوط عدى العمدان البرتقاليه والفضيه  
> جزاك الله خير وبارك فيك  
> لك كل الود

 مؤشر الزمن يتكون من عدة مؤشرات
1-البرتقالئ هو مؤشر نسبة الشمعة وفكرة عمله مثل المؤشر القديم وهو افضل من ناحية الشكل . :Regular Smile: 
2-الاعمدة الفضية هئ الماكد الفضئ البلورئ  والاوسما الفضئ الغامق ونرئ فيها الدايفرجنس لنتوقع الارتداد ونؤكد الدخول . :Regular Smile: 
3-الخط الاحمر السميك هو مؤشر القوة النسبية rsi وهو مهم في تحديد قوة الارتداد سواء كسر رنده لاعلئ او اسفل ز. :Regular Smile: 
4-الخط السميك الاخضر وهو on balance volume وهو يحدد الفرق في الفوليوم والدايفرجنس فيه يؤكد الارتداد . :Regular Smile: 
5-الخط الازرق النيلئ وهو cci ونستفيد منه في معرفة درجة التشبع والاتجاه الموقع والارتداد في حالة الدايفرجنس . :Regular Smile: 
6-يمكن اضافة الستوتيك وهو اختيارئ . :Regular Smile: 
طريقة المتاجرة كالتالئ . :Regular Smile: 
1-وصول السعر لمستوئ مخطط او غير مخطط عمل التالئ 
1-مؤشر الزمن يجب ان يكون ثلاثة مستويات
2-rsi يدعم الارتداد سواء كسر ترند صاعد او هابط
3-macd and osma بهما دايفرجنس يدعم الارتداد
4-on balance volume به دايفرجنس وهذا يدعم الارتداد . :Regular Smile: 
عند اكتمال 50 % من هذه الشروط ندخل الصفقة بقلب جامد 
الخط المنقط نعطيه 2 نقطة 
الخط الاحمر 3 نقطة 
مؤشر الزمن نقطتين
rsi نقطتين 
macd and osma  نقطة واحدة 
on balance volume نقطة واحدة 
اذا م المجموع 6 نقاط من 11 ندخل الصفقة . :Regular Smile: 
المؤشر الذئ يرسم الاسهم وضعه للتنبيه وفقط حتئ تسمع الصوت وتتنبه ان هناك صفقة قريبة ليس اكثر و لا اقل . :Regular Smile: 
لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## وسيم العتيبي

يا حبيبي يا ابو عون بس تكون فاضي اخي الفاضل تشرح  المؤشر مع الصور بارك الله فيك  :Regular Smile:

----------


## hms_sy

عفوا خي ابو عون لم اقصد القليل من قيمة الاستراتيجية  :Asvc: 
لكن مثلما راينا في الايام الماضية اختراقات خططيرة لم تصمد امامها كتير من الاستراتيجيات 
وانا متفائل حقيقة بالتطوير الجديد و ان شاء الله تكون النتائج ممتازة  :AA: 
الكل مثلما ارى متشوقون للبدء بالعمل فهيا على بركة الله  :Good:  
و اختم بالقول كلنا سنفتخر ان شاء الله بالاستراتيجية و تكون اقوى من استراتيجية بلخياط نفسه :Eh S(7):    :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## ابو لاما

> عفوا خي ابو عون لم اقصد القليل من قيمة الاستراتيجية  
> لكن مثلما راينا في الايام الماضية اختراقات خططيرة لم تصمد امامها كتير من الاستراتيجيات 
> وانا متفائل حقيقة بالتطوير الجديد و ان شاء الله تكون النتائج ممتازة 
> الكل مثلما ارى متشوقون للبدء بالعمل فهيا على بركة الله   و اختم بالقول كلنا سنفتخر ان شاء الله بالاستراتيجية و تكون اقوى من استراتيجية بلخياط نفسه

 جزاك الله الف خير وان شاء الله الاسراتيجية تنجح والاخراقات حدث لكن ليس لهذه الاسراتيجية بالعكس محققة مئات النقاط بالذات امس بشهادة متاجرين في موقع اجنبئ واحد مثلا امس حقق منها امس حوالئ 950 نقطة وممنوع اكتب الرابط بس هو موقع مشهور . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> يا حبيبي يا ابو عون بس تكون فاضي اخي الفاضل تشرح المؤشر مع الصور بارك الله فيك

 طيب شوف اليورو دولار الان المنبه اشتغل ومجموع النقاط للان 5 فقط لا ندخل بيع . :Regular Smile: 
شوف الصورة وركز . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## سفاح

لو سمحت اخي شو احسن عمله علي هذه الاستراتيجيه وتكون محترمه معاها جدا  
وكمان شو احسن فريم للشغل عليه

----------


## ابو لاما

> لو سمحت اخي شو احسن عمله علي هذه الاستراتيجيه وتكون محترمه معاها جدا  
> وكمان شو احسن فريم للشغل عليه

 كل العملات والسلع وكل شئ . :Regular Smile: 
الفريم اربعة ساعات لمبلت oan و usi5  وفقط  يومي واسبوعئ ونصف ساعة لتمبلت usi1 . :Regular Smile:

----------


## جنان

من الصبح عم دوّر على الموضوع .. ساويت بحث ودورت بالأقسام ودورت بعدين بمواضيع أبو عون، وما كاينة أستوعب إنو هالموضوع نفس الأولاني بس تغير العنوان = / 
وأخيرا وصلت !! 
خليني أقرأ اللي راح عليي وبتابع معكم إن شا الله 
همسة: لا تغيرو عناوين المواضيع ::مااااد::  :Regular Smile:

----------


## جنان

> مؤشر الزمن يتكون من عدة مؤشرات
> 1-البرتقالئ هو مؤشر نسبة الشمعة وفكرة عمله مثل المؤشر القديم وهو افضل من ناحية الشكل .
> 2-الاعمدة الفضية هئ الماكد الفضئ البلورئ  والاوسما الفضئ الغامق ونرئ فيها الدايفرجنس لنتوقع الارتداد ونؤكد الدخول .
> 3-الخط الاحمر السميك هو مؤشر القوة النسبية rsi وهو مهم في تحديد قوة الارتداد سواء كسر رنده لاعلئ او اسفل ز.
> 4-الخط السميك الاخضر وهو on balance volume وهو يحدد الفرق في الفوليوم والدايفرجنس فيه يؤكد الارتداد .
> 5-الخط الازرق النيلئ وهو cci ونستفيد منه في معرفة درجة التشبع والاتجاه الموقع والارتداد في حالة الدايفرجنس .
> 6-يمكن اضافة الستوتيك وهو اختيارئ .
> طريقة المتاجرة كالتالئ .
> 1-وصول السعر لمستوئ مخطط او غير مخطط عمل التالئ 
> ...

 المؤشرات كثيرة وتحتاج تركيز عالي خاصة للمبتدئين مثلي، أنا أصلا ما بعرف شو يعني دايفرجنس ولا كيف أتعامل معو  :Emoticon1:    فـ هل يكفي أن أدخل عند السهم الذي يصدر صوت فقط؟ يعني هل يقوم هو بحساب نقاط الصفقة ويخبرنا أنها الآن جاهزة لندخل بها؟ 
شكرا لجهودك

----------


## hms_sy

شو رايك اخي ابو عون  شو التحليل الفني للوضع الحالي على الباوند دولار   
اعذرني فصلت مؤشرات الهستو غرام لوحدها علشان الرؤية بس :Asvc:

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

ابارك العنوان الجديد وارجو للجميع التوفيق

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

خذوا الارباح على المجنون والجنيه وغيره هيل بلا كيل

----------


## ابو لاما

> المؤشرات كثيرة وتحتاج تركيز عالي خاصة للمبتدئين مثلي، أنا أصلا ما بعرف شو يعني دايفرجنس ولا كيف أتعامل معو    فـ هل يكفي أن أدخل عند السهم الذي يصدر صوت فقط؟ يعني هل يقوم هو بحساب نقاط الصفقة ويخبرنا أنها الآن جاهزة لندخل بها؟   شكرا لجهودك

 يمكنك الدخول عند اصدار الصوت لكن بشرط ان تضعئ في الحسبان 50 - 150 نقطة ارتداد اذن تتتبعئ استراتيجية انفينتئ وتعزيزي وتضعئ ستوب لوز . :Regular Smile: 
الدايفرجنس سهل واسالك يقرئ عنه وهو تحقيق قمة جديدة للسعر مثلا مع قاع جديد للمؤشر والعكس كذلك ولا شكر علئ واجب . :Regular Smile: 
لكي كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> شو رايك اخي ابو عون شو التحليل الفني للوضع الحالي على الباوند دولار   
> اعذرني فصلت مؤشرات الهستو غرام لوحدها علشان الرؤية بس

 لا يوجد صفقة لعدم وجود مؤشر الزمن ليحدد هل توجد ام لا وعدد النقاط 1 فقط . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## جنان

ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله 
الرائع في الموضوع هو النموذج اللي بيشتغل على النصف ساعة لأن فرص الأربع ساعات قليلة نسبيا فمناسب للمضاربين السريعين متل حضرتي 
شغل بجد بجد رائع وأرتب من الإصدار الأول وأسهل في التعامل وأكثر دقة 
أسأل الله أن يدخلك الفردوس بلا حساب

----------


## ابو لاما

> ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله 
> الرائع في الموضوع هو النموذج اللي بيشتغل على النصف ساعة لأن فرص الأربع ساعات قليلة نسبيا فمناسب للمضاربين السريعين متل حضرتي 
> شغل بجد بجد رائع وأرتب من الإصدار الأول وأسهل في التعامل وأكثر دقة 
> أسأل الله أن يدخلك الفردوس بلا حساب

 جزاكي الله الف خير وجمعا ان شا ءالله . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

:AA:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  ابشركم شباب جارئ تطوير رهيب للاسترايجية راح يخليكم تتاجروا من شارت واحد ومافيه مؤشر زمن ولن نحتاج لمؤشر الزمن . :Regular Smile:  اسمها simple is infiniti  او البساطة هي اللانهائية . :Regular Smile:  sii . :Regular Smile:  لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## albaz

> طيب شوف اليورو دولار الان المنبه اشتغل ومجموع النقاط للان 5 فقط لا ندخل بيع .
> شوف الصورة وركز .
> لك كل الود والتقدير .

 استاذى الفاضل
 اعانك الله ووفقك
اين مؤشر الزمن لم افهمه
وكيف تحصيل النقاط  ايضا لم افهم لماذ  ر س ا  صفر
ونسبة الشمعه 2
اذا لم يكن بذلك احراج فضلا افادتى
لك ودى وصادق دعائي

----------


## pathalogist2003

[quote=ابوعون;893487] :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  ابشركم شباب جارئ تطوير رهيب للاسترايجية راح يخليكم تتاجروا من شارت واحد ومافيه مؤشر زمن ولن نحتاج لمؤشر الزمن . :Regular Smile:  اسمها simple is infiniti  او البساطة هي اللانهائية . :Regular Smile:  sii . :Regular Smile:  لكم كل الود والتقدير . لا اله الا الله ما شاء الله ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله الله يبارك لك اخوي بوعون جوزيت خيرا وزوجت بكرا

----------


## محمد ياسين

ما شاء الله ما شاء  وشو صار بورشة اليوت اخوي

----------


## deadsoul

*كلك مفاجأت سيدي ابو عون..
مبروك الصوره الجديده..
معبره جدا اعجبتني..
بارك الله فيك رح توصل زي ما اتوقعت..*

----------


## ابو لاما

> استاذى الفاضل
> اعانك الله ووفقك
> اين مؤشر الزمن لم افهمه
> وكيف تحصيل النقاط ايضا لم افهم لماذ ر س ا صفر
> ونسبة الشمعه 2
> اذا لم يكن بذلك احراج فضلا افادتى
> لك ودى وصادق دعائي

 الrsi صفر لانه لم يكسر اتجاهه 
نسبة الشمعة 2 لانها وصلت المسوئ الثالث 
مؤشر الزمن هو نسبة الشمعة ومع بقية المؤشرات يكون النظام الزمنئ . :Regular Smile: 
لاحظ الان الفرق بين الشارت الجديد والقديم . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

[quote=pathalogist2003;893501] 

> ابشركم شباب جارئ تطوير رهيب للاسترايجية راح يخليكم تتاجروا من شارت واحد ومافيه مؤشر زمن ولن نحتاج لمؤشر الزمن . اسمها simple is infiniti  او البساطة هي اللانهائية . sii . لكم كل الود والتقدير . لا اله الا الله ما شاء الله ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله الله يبارك لك اخوي بوعون جوزيت خيرا وزوجت بكرا

 سلم اخئ الكريم وهي الضربة القاضية . :Regular Smile:    

> ما شاء الله ما شاء  وشو صار بورشة اليوت اخوي

 ورشة اليو شغالة بس مافئ احد مشارك فيها وحنا اخذنا اهم موجة ورطز فيها لان اغلب الحركة منها . :Regular Smile:   

> *كلك مفاجأت سيدي ابو عون..* *مبروك الصوره الجديده..* *معبره جدا اعجبتني..* *بارك الله فيك رح توصل زي ما اتوقعت..*

  
تسلم والله يخليك شوف الشارت مكان الاسهم ركز وقل لئ رايك . :Regular Smile: 
لكم جميعا كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## رمز

حياك الله يا أخي  
هل المؤشر تعديل لموضوعك: مؤشر بلخاياط ؟   
تقبل مروري

----------


## عمركو

الله يفتح عليك 
يا ريت مع شرح تفصيلي للدخول والوقف والأهداف 
شكرا لك :Ongue:

----------


## ابوعادل

جزاك الله خير أخي ابو عون على هذا المجهود الطيب   الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتك يارب :Hands:

----------


## atef abo sofa

نحن منتظرون يا ابو عون والله يوفقك

----------


## VIP2FM

:Ongue:  :Ongue:    :015:  :015:  سلمت يمينك ابو عون  وبانتظار شرحك للتغيرات  اسال الله ان يرزقك من حور الطين وحور العين قرة عين لك :Hands:

----------


## ابو لاما

> حياك الله يا أخي  
> هل المؤشر تعديل لموضوعك: مؤشر بلخاياط ؟   
> تقبل مروري

 نعم هذا الموضوع غير اسمه ونعم هذا المؤشر هو تعديل افضل لمؤشر بلخياط ان شاء الله . :Regular Smile:     

> الله يفتح عليك  يا ريت مع شرح تفصيلي للدخول والوقف والأهداف  
> شكرا لك

 ان شاء الله نتاكد الاول من الفعالية . :Regular Smile:      

> جزاك الله خير أخي ابو عون على هذا المجهود الطيب   الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتك يارب

  

> نحن منتظرون يا ابو عون والله يوفقك

   

> سلمت يمينك ابو عون  وبانتظار شرحك للتغيرات   اسال الله ان يرزقك من حور الطين وحور العين قرة عين لك

    جزاكم الله الف خير وان شاء الله ارباح دائمة يا رب . :Regular Smile:

----------


## deadsoul

*عذرا عندي مشكله بالنت ابو عون..
والمؤشر الجديد شكله رح يعمل ثوره في عالم الفوركس لانه بعد تجربه من 15 الف الى عشرين الف مؤشر واستراتيجيه وجدت انه لا يمكن بحال الاستغناء عن هذه الطريقه وهذا المؤشر الذي اهديتنا اياه هو الحل ان لم يكن الوحيد لتطويع هذا السوق المائج الهائج..
اجرك الله عن كل انسان ادخلت لذه الربح في قلبه واعدت لهم الثقه بالنفس والفائده...لك مني كل الحب والتقدير والاحترام.*

----------


## ابراهيم نصار

فرصه لبيع البوند ين انا دخلتها ديمو وهدف اول فقط  
واترككم مع الصورة

----------


## ابراهيم نصار

كذلك دخلت فرصع على بيع الذهب

----------


## deadsoul

*prince7op شو التمبلت المستخدمه عندك لطفا..*

----------


## ابو لاما

> *prince7op شو التمبلت المستخدمه عندك لطفا..*

 هذا شكله خاص بيك يا البرنس صح. :Regular Smile:

----------


## X_MM_X

أخ ابو عون ياريت حضرتك تعيد شرح كل مؤشر من مؤشرات الأرابيك ترادر في صوره اصل مش فاهم حاجه معلش تحملني 
وعلى فكره أول مؤشر حطيته فاتحت ديمو ب 10000 وصلو في 36 ساعه ل 30000 بس ده كان في اول الأسبوع وبعدين بدأت الخساير فأنا بقول يمكن علشان اول الأسبوع ؟؟؟ اصل كنت فاتح تقريبا على عشر عملات وشكرا يا باشا على مجهودك والله يوفقك دائما

----------


## ابراهيم نصار

فرصة المجنون محققه الى الان 97 نقطة

----------


## deadsoul

*شو التمبلت يا برنس حب....*

----------


## mohamed hamed

> *prince7op شو التمبلت المستخدمه عندك لطفا..*

 وانا كمان اخى برنس نفس السؤال

----------


## سفاح

اخي ممكن شرح  كل مؤشر كيف نحسب النقاط يعني عندما يكسر خط او يطلع فوق خط ايه بالتحديد

----------


## ابراهيم نصار

ياشباب التمبليت هو بتاع الاخ ابو عون لكن انا حذفت منه مؤشر الزمن مع احترامي للاخ ابوعون لاني لا استخدمه لعدم فهمي له فقط لا غير وانا مغير بس في الالوان بتاعت الخطوط

----------


## deadsoul

*اذا ما فيها غلبه ممكن ترفعها هون من نفس ال chart اذا سمحت لاني احب الالوان كمان....*

----------


## ابراهيم نصار

الحمد لله ت تحقيق هدف البوند ين  = 236 نقطه
                        هدف الدولار ين = 72 نقطة
                        هدف البوند دولار = 34 نقطة 
                        هدف البوند فرانك = 23 نقطه 
مع العلم ان هذا فقط الهدف الاول على شارت الاربع ساعات 
المجموع الكلي : 
236 + 72 + 34 + 23 =  365 نقطة 
يلا اشوفكم ان شاء الله يوم الاثنين القادم  
الصورة بتتكلم

----------


## ابو لاما

> *اذا ما فيها غلبه ممكن ترفعها هون من نفس ال chart اذا سمحت لاني احب الالوان كمان....*

 في فرق في الشموع يودئ لاختلاف في الشكل . :Regular Smile: 
الاخ برنس الديمو لاي شركة وساطة . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## fundays22

> ياشباب التمبليت هو بتاع الاخ ابو عون لكن انا حذفت منه مؤشر الزمن مع احترامي للاخ ابوعون لاني لا استخدمه لعدم فهمي له فقط لا غير وانا مغير بس في الالوان بتاعت الخطوط

 اخي الكريم
بعد التحية 
التمبلت واحد فعلا ولكن الاعداد الخاصة بالموشر اعتقد انها مش واحدة

----------


## ابراهيم نصار

> *اذا ما فيها غلبه ممكن ترفعها هون من نفس ال chart اذا سمحت لاني احب الالوان كمان....*

  
هههههههههه   انت اكيد بتهزر انت مش هتقدر تغير الالوان 
وعموما انا رفعته برده

----------


## ابراهيم نصار

> اخي الكريم
> بعد التحية 
> التمبلت واحد فعلا ولكن الاعداد الخاصة بالموشر اعتقد انها مش واحدة

  
غريبه فعلا انا عندي اختلاف  بس هو تمبليت ابو عون بتاع UIS 5

----------


## deadsoul

*شكرا يا برنس..انا غلبتك معي..اتحملني.*

----------


## ابو لاما

> غريبه فعلا انا عندي اختلاف بس هو تمبليت ابو عون بتاع UIS 5

 يا جماعة الخير والله العظيم شركات الوساطة تفرق علئ حسب الشموع العندها جربوا افتحوا التمبلت في التريد وفي انتربانك مثلا حتلاحظوا فرق بس فرق غير مؤثر . :Regular Smile: 
الاخ البرنس الديمو لشركة مين لو سمحت . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابراهيم نصار

> يا جماعة الخير والله العظيم شركات الوساطة تفرق علئ حسب الشموع العندها جربوا افتحوا التمبلت في التريد وفي انتربانك مثلا حتلاحظوا فرق بس فرق غير مؤثر .
> الاخ البرنس الديمو لشركة مين لو سمحت .

  
FXOPEN

----------


## ابو لاما

> الحمد لله ت تحقيق هدف البوند ين = 236 نقطه
> هدف الدولار ين = 72 نقطة
> هدف البوند دولار = 34 نقطة 
> هدف البوند فرانك = 23 نقطه 
> مع العلم ان هذا فقط الهدف الاول على شارت الاربع ساعات 
> المجموع الكلي : 
> 236 + 72 + 34 + 23 = 365 نقطة 
> يلا اشوفكم ان شاء الله يوم الاثنين القادم  
> الصورة بتتكلم

 الف الف مبروك اخئ العزيز . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابراهيم نصار

> الف الف مبروك اخئ العزيز .

 الله يبارك فيك

----------


## ابو لاما

> FXOPEN

 تسلم . :Regular Smile: 
شباب هذا التمبلت المعدل جربوه po2 
لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## imadk

po2 is for 30 min chart ?
thanks

----------


## albaz

اخوانى الافاضل
والله مو فاهم نقاط الدخول
ممكن شرح على الشارت المرفق
بارك الله فيكم

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

> تسلم .
> شباب هذا التمبلت المعدل جربوه po2 
> لكم كل الود والتقدير .

 اشكرك اخي ولكن على اي فريم يستخدم لو تكرمت

----------


## محمد ياسين

السلام عليكم  اخوي بو عون عنوان ورشة اليوت نفسه ولا تغير

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

هذا شارتي

----------


## X_MM_X

> أخ ابو عون ياريت حضرتك تعيد شرح كل مؤشر من مؤشرات الأرابيك ترادر في صوره اصل مش فاهم حاجه معلش تحملني 
> وعلى فكره أول مؤشر حطيته فاتحت ديمو ب 10000 وصلو في 36 ساعه ل 30000 بس ده كان في اول الأسبوع وبعدين بدأت الخساير فأنا بقول يمكن علشان اول الأسبوع ؟؟؟ اصل كنت فاتح تقريبا على عشر عملات وشكرا يا باشا على مجهودك والله يوفقك دائما

 يا ريت تتكرم بالشرح يا باشا

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

سؤال لو تكرمت استاذ ابو عون هل يمكن المتاجرة على فريم الساعة وجزيت خيرا

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

> اخوانى الافاضل
> والله مو فاهم نقاط الدخول
> ممكن شرح على الشارت المرفق
> بارك الله فيكم

 بعد اذن ابو عون 
الدخول بيع من الخط الاحمر والدخول شراء من الخط الاخضر مع موافقة مؤشر المستويات

----------


## ابو لاما

> يا ريت تتكرم بالشرح يا باشا

 اخئ الكريم اسخدم المؤشرات الجديدة والشرح هو كالتالئ . :Regular Smile:  الماجرة في اخر انظمة بالدرجات 6 من 11 ناجح يعنئ دخل الصفقة  تحسب وجود السعر عند الخط الاحمر او الاخضر ب3 درجات  تحسب وجود السعر عند الخط المخطط القبل الاحمر او الاخضر ب2 درجة  تحسب اعمدة اللون البرتقالئ ب2 درجة اذا كانوا ثلاثة اي جاوزوا مستوئ 81. تحسب الrsi الخط الاحمر الداكن ب 2 درجة اذا حدث تغيير فيه مع اتجاه الترند الحالئ بالنسبة لفريم ال15 دقيقة او حدث فيه دايفرجنس تحسب كلا من مؤشر الماكد والاوسما وcci  بدرجة واحدة فقط لكل منهما اذا كانوا يؤيدون الاتجاه الجديد في فريمات اقل من الاربعة ساعات او فيهم دايفرجنس . :Regular Smile:  محموع 6 وما وفوق دخل الصفقة شراء من الخط الاخضر او الخط المخطط القبله  مجموع 6 وما فوق دخل الصفقة بيع من الخط الاحمر او الخط المخطط القبله . :Regular Smile:  وان شاء الله موفق . :Regular Smile:  لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## X_MM_X

> تحسب الrsi الخط الاحمر الداكن ب 2 درجة اذا حدث تغيير فيه مع اتجاه الترند الحالئ بالنسبة لفريم ال15 دقيقة او حدث فيه دايفرجنس تحسب كلا من مؤشر الماكد والاوسما وcci  بدرجة واحدة فقط لكل منهما اذا كانوا يؤيدون الاتجاه الجديد في فريمات اقل من الاربعة ساعات او فيهم دايفرجنس . محموع 6 وما وفوق دخل الصفقة شراء من الخط الاخضر او الخط المخطط القبله  مجموع 6 وما فوق دخل الصفقة بيع من الخط الاحمر او الخط المخطط القبله . وان شاء الله موفق . لك كل الود والتقدير .

 ده بقه مش فاهمه تغيير ازاي

----------


## X_MM_X

على فكره في الشارت اللي حضرتك شارح عليه مبدل الفوليوم ب cci

----------


## ابو لاما

> على فكره في الشارت اللي حضرتك شارح عليه مبدل الفوليوم ب cci

 مهمتهم واحدة الفوليوم والcci و الماكد والاوسما كل واحد درجة فقط . :Regular Smile: 
الrsi درجتين يتغير يعنئ يكون اتجاهه فوق يصير تحت او العكس . :Regular Smile:

----------


## X_MM_X

[IMG][/IMG] 
ده 6 نقط صح؟؟؟

----------


## X_MM_X

بالنسبه للمنبه الصوتي ؟؟ هوه بيشتغل على اساس ايه ؟؟ معلش اخوي ابوعون تقلت عليك

----------


## ابو لاما

> [IMG][/IMG] 
> ده 6 نقط صح؟؟؟

 ايوا صح ممتاز . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> بالنسبه للمنبه الصوتي ؟؟ هوه بيشتغل على اساس ايه ؟؟ معلش اخوي ابوعون تقلت عليك

 المنبه الصوتئ هو مؤشر ينبهك ان تبداء التفكير في الصفقة وان هناك صفقة علئ الابواب . :Regular Smile:  واساسه يشتغل علئ الهائ واللو . :Regular Smile:

----------


## X_MM_X

الله يكرمك يا بوعوون ويوفقك

----------


## ابو لاما

> الله يكرمك يا بوعوون ويوفقك

  
عذرا ليس 6نقاط rsi لم يتوجه للاعلئ دائما شوفه في فريمات اقل . :Regular Smile:

----------


## albaz

> بعد اذن ابو عون 
> الدخول بيع من الخط الاحمر والدخول شراء من الخط الاخضر مع موافقة مؤشر المستويات

 شكرا دكتور 
انا كذا فهمت

----------


## azizhn1

السلام عليكم    شسالفه  :Emoticon1: 
اسم الورشة تغير 
والنك تغير 
والصورة تغيرت
قاعد ادور الموضوع من ربع ساعه مو لاقيه وشربت قهوه :Cup:  الين طلعت من اذني واخرتها مغيرين الدنيا كلها
والله تخوف يبوعون مدري وش ناوي عليه بس تستاهل كل خير والله  :Hands: ممكن ترفق اخر نسخة للاستراتجية لاني اشوف المرفقات كثير الله يعطيك العافية 
الله يرزقك المال :Cash: والبنون  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: والزوجة الحنون :009: 
اشكرك بعنف :Boxing:

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم     شسالفه 
> اسم الورشة تغير 
> والنك تغير 
> والصورة تغيرت
> قاعد ادور الموضوع من ربع ساعه مو لاقيه وشربت قهوه الين طلعت من اذني واخرتها مغيرين الدنيا كلها
> والله تخوف يبوعون مدري وش ناوي عليه بس تستاهل كل خير والله ممكن ترفق اخر نسخة للاستراتجية لاني اشوف المرفقات كثير الله يعطيك العافية 
> الله يرزقك المالوالبنون والزوجة الحنون  اشكرك بعنف

 تسلم اخئ الكريم بس حبيت اغير جو شوية انا بطبعئ ملول احب اغير علئ طول . :Regular Smile: 
هذه المرفقات . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابوجراح

ابوعون  :Regular Smile:  
السلام عليكم  
مبروك على الاستايل الجديد  :Regular Smile:  
عذبتني يا غالي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## azizhn1

والله تجاوبك السريع 
يبهر ويدل على رقي اخلاقك وتواضعك   وبعدين ملاحظة :- يعجبني فيك ثقتك بنفسك

----------


## ابو لاما

> ابوعون  
> السلام عليكم  
> مبروك على الاستايل الجديد  
> عذبتني يا غالي

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته . :Regular Smile:   والله يبارك فيك . :Regular Smile:   وعذابي راحة صح  :Big Grin:

----------


## ابو لاما

> والله تجاوبك السريع 
> يبهر ويدل على رقي اخلاقك وتواضعك   وبعدين ملاحظة :- يعجبني فيك ثقتك بنفسك

   تسلم عزيزي . :Regular Smile:

----------


## mostafa400

> شباب المؤشرات الاخيرة oan للحركات القوية 
> uis1 للاربعة ساعات بتذبذب
> uis5 للفريم اليومي والاسبوعي 
> مع التمبلت وامرئ لله .

  

> كل العملات والسلع وكل شئ .
> الفريم اربعة ساعات لمبلت oan و usi5 وفقط يومي واسبوعئ ونصف ساعة لتمبلت usi1 .

  
ياريت بعد إذنك تقولنا ايهما الصحيح بالترتيب علشان لا أعرف أعمل على اساس المعلومة الأولى ولا الثانبة
ياريت تكتب بإيضاح إسم التمبلت والفريم المستخدم كل فى سطر منفرد 
بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الجهد الكبير

----------


## ابو الصلاح

و الله يا ابو عون ... اقصد يا عرابىء دوختنا معاك .... 
شوي تغير الصوره .... شوي تغير المعرف 
خايف و انا ارد عليك الان الاقيك بمعرف ثاني و صورة واحد صيني   :Big Grin:  
موفق يا ابو عون

----------


## mostafa400

بعد إذن الأخ الكريم عرابى  ياريت توضح لنا الفريمات المستخدمة مع كل تمبلت والتمبلتات الجديدة     PO1 & Po2    بارك الله فيك

----------


## ابو لاما

> ياريت بعد إذنك تقولنا ايهما الصحيح بالترتيب علشان لا أعرف أعمل على اساس المعلومة الأولى ولا الثانبة
> ياريت تكتب بإيضاح إسم التمبلت والفريم المستخدم كل فى سطر منفرد 
> بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الجهد الكبير

 oan للحركة الكبيرة  فريم 4 ساعات. :Regular Smile: 
uis 1 للسكالبنج كل الفريمات . :Regular Smile: 
uis 5 للمتاجرة بعيدة الامد وفريم اسبوعئ وشهرئ ويومي . :Regular Smile: 
po1 للمتاجرة في الذهب . :Regular Smile: 
po 2 للمتاجرة في الباوند ين . :Regular Smile: 
وغذرا لللخبطة السابقة ودا اخر كلام . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

:Big Grin:  

> و الله يا ابو عون ... اقصد يا عرابىء دوختنا معاك ....  شوي تغير الصوره .... شوي تغير المعرف  خايف و انا ارد عليك الان الاقيك بمعرف ثاني و صورة واحد صيني    موفق يا ابو عون

   ممكن ليش لا . :Big Grin:

----------


## mostafa400

شكراً لك أخى الكريم
المتاجرة فى الذهب و الباوند ين على فريم الأربع ساعات فقط
وآسف على كثرة الأسئلة 
بارك الله فيك وجعل عملك هذا فى ميزان حسناتك إن شاء الله

----------


## mostafa400

شكراً لك أخى الكريم
هل المتاجرة فى الذهب و الباوند ين على فريم الأربع ساعات فقط ؟
أعتقد يمكن استخدام PO2 مع اليورو ين أيضا نظرا لتشابه حركته مع الباوند ين . 
وآسف على كثرة الأسئلة 
بارك الله فيك وجعل عملك هذا فى ميزان حسناتك إن شاء الله

----------


## ابو لاما

> شكراً لك أخى الكريم
> هل المتاجرة فى الذهب و الباوند ين على فريم الأربع ساعات فقط ؟
> أعتقد يمكن استخدام PO2 مع اليورو ين أيضا نظرا لتشابه حركته مع الباوند ين . 
> وآسف على كثرة الأسئلة 
> بارك الله فيك وجعل عملك هذا فى ميزان حسناتك إن شاء الله

 نعم اخي الكريم واسال علئ راحتك وانا لئ الحق انئ اجاوبك علئ راحتئ :Big Grin:

----------


## ابو لاما

نلاحظ تطورات حركة الذهب ما زلنا نتوقع هبوطه . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابراهيم نصار

سلام عليكم انا حابيت بس اعرض نتائج اللي اشتغلت  عليها فقط اخر الاسبوع ديمو والحمد لله نظرا لظروف عملي الشخصيه البعيده عن مجال البورصه كنت فاضي يومين بس للمتاجره بمؤشر ابوعون 
وواضح في الصورة ان هذا النتائج خاصه بيومين فقط هم يوم  
والحمد لله على كل شئ 
ملاحظه : يعني ايه اسمك الجديد يا ابو عون وهل استطيع اني اغير المعرف بتاعي انا كمان وكيف ؟؟

----------


## ابو لاما

> سلام عليكم انا حابيت بس اعرض نتائج اللي اشتغلت عليها فقط اخر الاسبوع ديمو والحمد لله نظرا لظروف عملي الشخصيه البعيده عن مجال البورصه كنت فاضي يومين بس للمتاجره بمؤشر ابوعون 
> وواضح في الصورة ان هذا النتائج خاصه بيومين فقط هم يوم  
> والحمد لله على كل شئ 
> ملاحظه : يعني ايه اسمك الجديد يا ابو عون وهل استطيع اني اغير المعرف بتاعي انا كمان وكيف ؟؟

 الف مبروك اخئ الكريم وهذا اسمئ الحقيقي عرابي بس الحرف الاخير فيه خطاء ارجو من الادارة تعدليه لاحظته الان :Doh: 
وراسل المراقب العام وهو يغير المعرف . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابراهيم نصار

> الف مبروك اخئ الكريم وهذا اسمئ الحقيقي عرابي بس الحرف الاخير فيه خطاء ارجو من الادارة تعدليه لاحظته الان
> وراسل المراقب العام وهو يغير المعرف .
> لك كل الود والتقدير .

  
ايوا بدون الحرف الاخير  اكون انا كده فهمته

----------


## ابو لاما

> ايوا بدون الحرف الاخير اكون انا كده فهمته

 ايش يا عم الحلاوة هذه والوجاهة هذه  :Inlove: 
ما شاءالله عليك ايو كدا نور لنا الشاشة الله ينور عليك . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ميرو

لو سمحتهم ياجماعة
ممكن بس ارفاق المؤشر وشرح بسيط ليه
وياريت كمان بيستخدم على اى فريمات
معليش هتعبكم :Hands:

----------


## ابراهيم نصار

> ايش يا عم الحلاوة هذه والوجاهة هذه 
> ما شاءالله عليك ايو كدا نور لنا الشاشة الله ينور عليك .
> لك كل الود والتقدير .

  
بس عشان بتكسف ههههههههههه

----------


## ابراهيم نصار

> لو سمحتهم ياجماعة
> ممكن بس ارفاق المؤشر وشرح بسيط ليه
> وياريت كمان بيستخدم على اى فريمات
> معليش هتعبكم

  
على 4 ساعات والمؤشر موجود بشرحه في الاول ولكن هقولك مختصر عنه  
وهو ان السعر لو موجود فوق الخط الازرق لا ينصح بالشراء ابداً
ولو موجود تحت الخط الازرق لا ينصح بالبيع ابداً 
ثانياً : 
يكون الشراء في حاله ملامسة الخطوط للخط الاخضر المنقط والتعزيز بالشراء في حالة نزول السعر للخط الاخضر ( الغير منقط ) 
والعكس في البيع من الخطوط الحمراء 
ملاحظه : انا شخصياً لا استخدم موضوع التعزيز مهما حصل !!!!!!!!

----------


## ابو لاما

> لو سمحتهم ياجماعة
> ممكن بس ارفاق المؤشر وشرح بسيط ليه
> وياريت كمان بيستخدم على اى فريمات
> معليش هتعبكم

 اتفضل اخئ الكريم . :Regular Smile: 
الشرح داخل المرفقات. :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> بس عشان بتكسف ههههههههههه

  
حلو وانت بتتكسف يا عسل ههههههههههههههههه. :Regular Smile:

----------


## سفاح

لو سمحت اخي  prince7op علي التمبليت الخاص بيك لو السهم ظهر ادخل علي الشمعه الي بعدها 
اي قصدي ادخل علي الشمعه الي بعد لما ظهر السهم علي الشمعه الي فاتت 
                                     شكراااااااااااااااا

----------


## qassam

> بعد إذن أخينا أبو عون
> أخي قاسم
> الملف الذي أرفقه أبو عون هو مضغوط ببرنامج وين رار، (إذا لم يكن عندك أخبرني لأرفق لك الملفات مضغوطة ببرنامج وينزب)
> أولاً: فك الضغط عنه 
> ثانياً: تجد فيه نوعين من الملفات 
> النوع الأول بامتداد tpl 
> النوع الثاني بامتداد EX4 أو  mq4 
> النوع الأول ضعه في المسار التالي:
> C:\Program Files\AL Trade 4\experts\indicators 
> ...

 اشكرك اخي  على اهتمامك وسرعة ردك وان كنت (انا)بطيئا ؛حاولت الاتصال بك على الخاص كي لا اضع مشاركة قد تكون خارجة عن الموضوع الا انه لا يوجد بك اتصال على الخاص ؛لقد حملت المؤشر وفتح على الرار لكن لا اعرف كيف اضعه على الميتا ؟؟؟ ارجو ان تتكرم او من يتفضل  بارشادي؛وان امكن بالصورة ولكم بالغ الشكر

----------


## Sonah

انا جربت المؤشر حرفياً  وكل صفقاتي خساره في خسارة   :Frown:    
انا استخدم ديمو Altrade و  FX pro 
السعر يلامس  الخط الاخضر المـنـقـط  وادخل شراء وبعد ساعات اجد ان مؤشر ابو عون عمل RePaint اي تغير الخط الاخضر المنقط واصبح 
اسفل  المنطقه التي كان بها بالحقيقه  والتي دخلت بها ؟؟ 
اين المشكلة ؟ هل ان توقييت المؤشر ليس صحيح ؟ 
 سمعت انه يجب ان اجعله بتوقيت السعوديه ؟ ولكن كيف.. ؟       
شكراً لأبو عون على جهوده  ...

----------


## ابو لاما

> انا جربت المؤشر حرفياً وكل صفقاتي خساره في خسارة    انا استخدم ديمو Altrade و FX pro  السعر يلامس الخط الاخضر المـنـقـط وادخل شراء وبعد ساعات اجد ان مؤشر ابو عون عمل RePaint اي تغير الخط الاخضر المنقط واصبح 
> اسفل المنطقه التي كان بها بالحقيقه والتي دخلت بها ؟؟  اين المشكلة ؟ هل ان توقييت المؤشر ليس صحيح ؟  سمعت انه يجب ان اجعله بتوقيت السعوديه ؟ ولكن كيف.. ؟       شكراً لأبو عون على جهوده ...

  
لم توضح اسم البروكر الذئ تضع فيه الصفقات اخئ الكريم في الصورة ولربما لا تريدنا انا نعلم انك تشتغل ديمو او حقيقي ارجو ان لا يكون هذا عن قصد رقم انك من كلمة خسارة في خسارة قد اوضح ويا خسارة. :Regular Smile: 
علئ العموم الخط المنقط لا انصح بالدخول فيه الا للمحترفين او النظام الجديد الذئ انزلته مؤخرا . :Regular Smile: 
والشركات التئ انصح بالديمو بتاعها هي مذكورة في مشاركة سابقة حاتعبك معائ وتعبئ راحة يا عزيزي . :Regular Smile:

----------


## Sonah

انا  ذكرت اني استخدم ديمو Altrade  و FX PRO 
انا الى الان لا استخدم الحساب الحقيقي .. شغال ديمو في ديمو  
ممكن لو سمحتو اسماء الشركات التي تتعاملون بها بالديمو ؟  انا شاهدت بعضكم يعمل على Altrade قلت اسبح معاكم واستخدمه  
نعم انا اشتري على الخط المنقط الاخضر  وادخل بيع علىالخط المنقط الاحمر والنتيجه كارثيه  
سؤال اخير . طولو بالكم معي ...  مكتوب بالتوقيع بتاعك يا اخ   عرابئ  

> حجم الصفقة نص في المائة فقطيعنئ تحط فاصلة عشرية

 كيف تدخلون نصف بالمايه يا حلوين ؟ 
بالوسيط  FXPRO  اقل شئ هو 0.10   وبالوسيط AlTrade  اقل كميه يسمحون بها هي  1.00  ؟؟ 
هي فين النص بالمائه دي ؟

----------


## وسيم العتيبي

حيا الله عرابي  عقبال ما تتزوج وتجيب عون وتصير بجد ابو عون  :Regular Smile:  
يعني هيك ما اضن ضل شي عاوز تغيير  اخوي عرابي  :Regular Smile:  الموضوع والصوره والاسم   :Regular Smile:  
لك كل الود والتقدير

----------


## ابو لاما

> انا ذكرت اني استخدم ديمو Altrade و FX PRO  انا الى الان لا استخدم الحساب الحقيقي .. شغال ديمو في ديمو   ممكن لو سمحتو اسماء الشركات التي تتعاملون بها بالديمو ؟ انا شاهدت بعضكم يعمل على Altrade قلت اسبح معاكم واستخدمه   نعم انا اشتري على الخط المنقط الاخضر وادخل بيع علىالخط المنقط الاحمر والنتيجه كارثيه   سؤال اخير . طولو بالكم معي ... مكتوب بالتوقيع بتاعك يا اخ عرابئ
> كيف تدخلون نصف بالمايه يا حلوين ؟ 
> بالوسيط FXPRO اقل شئ هو 0.10 وبالوسيط AlTrade اقل كميه يسمحون بها هي 1.00 ؟؟  هي فين النص بالمائه دي ؟

 الفوركس يلزمك فيه اقل شئ 5000 دولار عشان تتاجر براحتك ووسيط امن طبعا وانت قلت التريد بس حذفت الاسم يعنئ مش التريد يا حلو . :Regular Smile: 
علئ العموم ما جربت fxpro  وما انصح باي شركة قبرصية لان قبرص كلها مافيا . :Regular Smile: 
استخدم الخطوط لانك لسا مبتدئ وحاكرر كلامئ عسئ ولعلئ تستفيد . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> حيا الله عرابي عقبال ما تتزوج وتجيب عون وتصير بجد ابو عون  
> يعني هيك ما اضن ضل شي عاوز تغيير اخوي عرابي  الموضوع والصوره والاسم  
> لك كل الود والتقدير

 ههههههههه والله غيرتهم لامر في نفس يعقوب والايام سوف تريك . :Regular Smile:

----------


## اباعبدالله

جزاك الله خير اخوي ابوعون 
وجعلها 
 الله في موازين حسناتك 
قد اثلجت صدري بهذا المؤشر ويعلم الله اني اتمنى لك التوفيق 
في حياتك العلميه والعمليه وجمعنا الله واياك في جنات النعيم 
عند سؤال بسيط 
متى يفضل الدخول شراء او بيع .؟ 
وانا ملاحظ ان مؤشر القوة الزمنيه صعب لاني بصراحه لم افهم الاستراتيجيه  حتى الان 
وانا اتمنى منك صنع مؤشر يكون اسهل ويوضح عند التنبيه ان النقاط فوق 6 او 7 
او يعطي 70 او 80 % دخول 
شاكر لك اخوي على ماقدمته  
واسال الله ان يرزقك من واسع فضله ورحمته 
اخوك 
ابوعبدالله

----------


## X_MM_X

هوه الأخ ابو عون بقى موقووووووووووووووووف ليه؟

----------


## HAMED - FOREX

سلامات ليش الاخ عرابي موقوف ؟؟؟

----------


## ELSHAWAF

> سلامات ليش الاخ عرابي موقوف ؟؟؟

  
هو اللي بنفسه ودع شباب المنتدى وخرج :016:

----------


## وسيم العتيبي

ليه الاخ عرابي موقوف  ان شاء الله يكون خير

----------


## ma6a6

:No3:  :No3:  

> ليه الاخ عرابي موقوف ان شاء الله يكون خير

  
والله ماني عارف شاللي يصير؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!   
ادخل هناhttps://forum.arabictrader.com/t57176.html 
بوعون ودع الشباب ومشي  :No3:  :No3:  :No3:  :No3:

----------


## أبوعبدالرشيد

ايش اللي صار يا اخوان   لازم الاداره تكون شفافيتها عاليه وتقول لنا ايش اللي صار

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

لا ندري ما الذي حصل نفاجأ بهذا الشكل اعتقد ان هذا غير صحي وغير منطقي ومع الاسف الشديد لكني ارجو ان يكون المانع خيرا 
فتحت الجهاز فوجدت الخبر ولا ادري اهو صحيح ام لا

----------


## deadsoul

*سلام عليكم ليس لي عنكمُ غنى.....واني على الحالين في القرب والبعد..احن اليكم كل وقت وساعةٍ....وذكركم عندي الذ من الشهدِ..
ابو عون....لا تطول الغيبه..فوجود انسان مثلك يجعل للحديث معنى.*

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

لا يسعني الا ان اقول يبقى المكان على اثاركم عطرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> لا ندري ما الذي حصل نفاجأ بهذا الشكل اعتقد ان هذا غير صحي وغير منطقي ومع الاسف الشديد لكني ارجو ان يكون المانع خيرا 
> فتحت الجهاز فوجدت الخبر ولا ادري اهو صحيح ام لا

 اخى الكريم 
لا داعى لمثل هذه الردود فالذى حصل اكيد لا تعلمه لكن ابو عون يعلمه والادارة تعلمه 
فلا تحكم بدون ان تكون عالم بالامر

----------


## ma6a6

> ايش اللي صار يا اخوان   لازم الاداره تكون شفافيتها عاليه وتقول لنا ايش اللي صار

   
الاخ عرابي موقوف لمدة اسبوع من قبل الادارة.
ان شاء الله يرجع لنا ثاني.  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t57176-2.html#post896944

----------


## وسيم العتيبي

يا اخوان تابعو وضع تعليقاتكم وملاحظاتكم الى قدوم اخونا ابو عون 
لان هذا الهدف من الورشه ان يستفيد الجميع ان شاء الله 
لا نريد ان يموت الموضوع يا شباب جزاكم  الله خير  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابراهيم نصار

> يا اخوان تابعو وضع تعليقاتكم وملاحظاتكم الى قدوم اخونا ابو عون 
> لان هذا الهدف من الورشه ان يستفيد الجميع ان شاء الله 
> لا نريد ان يموت الموضوع يا شباب جزاكم الله خير

  
المشكله اني كنت معتمد على الله ثم ابو عون لوضع الفرص والرد على الاعضاء في اي غموض وانا كنت بحاول ادخل من حين الى اخر عشان اشوف الموضوع 
وللاسف وقتي ضيق جدا لاني لا ادخل على المنتدى الا بالليل متأخر وقت الفجر بسبب ظروف عملي 
وان شاء الله ما اقصر مع اي احد

----------


## وسيم العتيبي

> المشكله اني كنت معتمد على الله ثم ابو عون لوضع الفرص والرد على الاعضاء في اي غموض وانا كنت بحاول ادخل من حين الى اخر عشان اشوف الموضوع 
> وللاسف وقتي ضيق جدا لاني لا ادخل على المنتدى الا بالليل متأخر وقت الفجر بسبب ظروف عملي 
> وان شاء الله ما اقصر مع اي احد

 تسلم يا براهيم وجزاك الله خيرا  :Eh S(7):

----------


## عاشقهامدينة

حبايب قلبي ،، نظر عيوني  :Regular Smile:  
هل تشكون للحظة واحدة  أن هذا الصرح الذي عرفتموه قبلي يريد سوءاً بأحد ؟؟!!   :Regular Smile:  
هل تعودتم منه أن ينتقم لنفسه ؟؟!!   :Regular Smile:  :Regular Smile:  
هل حدث أن أنهى ناجح هنا ؟؟؟ أو حتى مجّد من لم يستحق لسبب شخصي ؟؟!!! 
انتظروا سيعود عرابي وهو بصحة وعافية إن شاء الله 
والخطا وارد ، وردة الفعل سنة كونية  :Regular Smile:  :Regular Smile:  :Regular Smile:  
ومع احترامي لصاحب الموضوع وسبق واثنيت عليه في عطائه وهذا مشاهد للجميع
لكن قلنا دائماً اعتمادك على أي شخص يجعلك مرهون بوجوده  
وهو جرب معكم وأعطى فحق للموضوع عليكم أن تكلموه بما تعلمتم  :Regular Smile:  :Regular Smile:  
والله من وراء القصد 
ولكم تقديري
[email protected][email protected]!

----------


## ابراهيم نصار

> حبايب قلبي ،، نظر عيوني  
> هل تشكون للحظة واحدة أن هذا الصرح الذي عرفتموه قبلي يريد سوءاً بأحد ؟؟!!  
> هل تعودتم منه أن ينتقم لنفسه ؟؟!!  
> هل حدث أن أنهى ناجح هنا ؟؟؟ أو حتى مجّد من لم يستحق لسبب شخصي ؟؟!!! 
> انتظروا سيعود عرابي وهو بصحة وعافية إن شاء الله 
> والخطا وارد ، وردة الفعل سنة كونية  
> ومع احترامي لصاحب الموضوع وسبق واثنيت عليه في عطائه وهذا مشاهد للجميع
> لكن قلنا دائماً اعتمادك على أي شخص يجعلك مرهون بوجوده  
> وهو جرب معكم وأعطى فحق للموضوع عليكم أن تكلموه بما تعلمتم  
> ...

  
كلامك صحيح بس مافيش حد قال انه مش ناوي يكمل الموضوع والموضوع مفتوح ولله الحمد
وكل ما يكون في جديد اي هيكون في اضافه لكن المشكله اني تعاونت من قبل مع ابو عون في مؤشر بالخياط وهو كان عارف اني بكون في المنتدى من بالليل بس حتى يوم الاجازه من عملي بيكون يوم اجازه في سوق العملات الفوركس  
تحياتي لك

----------


## Sonah

الزميل الحاضر الغائب  "ابو عون"  موجود ويكتب بمنتدى الخواجات بلانجليزي وانا وراه وراه !!   my own developed benkyalate system   
مع الاسف  الطاقات العربية  تذهب للخارج الى منتديات الغرب

----------


## azizhn1

ياجماعة  ابوعون بيرجع  أو خلاص روح  أكيد الإداره على اتصال معه  أرجوا من الأخ سمير صيام يفيدنا لأنه كتير الي عاوزين يكملوا معاه الاستراتيجية

----------


## سمير صيام

> ياجماعة  ابوعون بيرجع  أو خلاص روح  أكيد الإداره على اتصال معه  أرجوا من الأخ سمير صيام يفيدنا لأنه كتير الي عاوزين يكملوا معاه الاستراتيجية

 يا اخوانى بصرف النظر عن ايقاف ابو عون هو اصلا كان فتح موضوع بيودع الناس 
يعنى هو مش عايز يكمل فى كل الاحوال

----------


## The Crown

بالفعل لقد تصفحت الكثير من الصفحات فى المنتدى الاجنبى ووجدت التفاعل ممتاز و حقيقة انتابنى شعور بالأسف .. واود ان اقول  كلمة لإدارة المنتدى والاخ ابوعون مهما كانت اسباب الخلاف فلن تصل الى مستوى خسارتنا نحن لهذه العقول النيرة فى الوقت الذى نحتاج فيه فعلا إلى مبدعين حتى نتخلص من شبح الخسائر.

----------


## أبوعبدالرشيد

الله كريم   والله خساره كبيره

----------


## ehab_e

> الزميل الحاضر الغائب "ابو عون" موجود ويكتب بمنتدى الخواجات بلانجليزي وانا وراه وراه !!   my own developed benkyalate system   
> مع الاسف الطاقات العربية تذهب للخارج الى منتديات الغرب

 وموضوعه مفتوح هناك قبل حتى ان يغادر   عن نفسى لو هعطى للغرب هعطيهم فيرس :013:   

> بالفعل لقد تصفحت الكثير من الصفحات فى المنتدى الاجنبى ووجدت التفاعل ممتاز و حقيقة انتابنى شعور بالأسف .. واود ان اقول كلمة لإدارة المنتدى والاخ ابوعون مهما كانت اسباب الخلاف فلن تصل الى مستوى خسارتنا نحن لهذه العقول النيرة فى الوقت الذى نحتاج فيه فعلا إلى مبدعين حتى نتخلص من شبح الخسائر.

 لا تأسف على من يساعد عدوك

----------


## deadsoul

> وموضوعه مفتوح هناك قبل حتى ان يغادر   عن نفسى لو هعطى للغرب هعطيهم فيرس   لا تأسف على من يساعد عدوك

 *لن زلت الركبه زلت الصحبه!!!!!!!!!!!
فعل الخير لا يوجد له زمان او مكان اخي والمحب للعطاء سيبقى كذلك لان الطبع موجود في الروح.*

----------


## وسيم العتيبي

فعل الخير ليس فيه  شيء لاي انسان كان ولا تعرف ربما لو يعرف احد انو مسلم وان هذا من اخلاق المسلم يكون سبب في دخوله الاسلام ما المانع

----------


## ناشيء الفوركس

> *لن زلت الركبه زلت الصحبه!!!!!!!!!!!
> فعل الخير لا يوجد له زمان او مكان اخي والمحب للعطاء سيبقى كذلك لان الطبع موجود في الروح.*

 
 ( الحمد لله انا غير مضار ولا مستفيد من مغادرة الاخ ابو عون )    :Eh S(7): 
 هو كان أخ فاضل في المنتدي معنا  :Icon26:  
وكان له الكثير من المتابعين والذين يعتمدون عليه ولم يسيء له أحد بأي شيء حتي وان أختلفوا معه في الرأي 
ولكن هو أختار الرحيل قبل مسأله ايقافه يعني هو كان ماشي ماشي لانه علي حد تعبيره دوره انتهي    :016:      

> فعل الخير ليس فيه  شيء لاي انسان كان ولا تعرف ربما لو يعرف احد انو مسلم وان هذا من اخلاق المسلم يكون سبب في دخوله الاسلام ما المانع

 ولكن فعل الخير للمسلمين اولي أعتقد لو عرف انه ترك المسلمين الذين كان يساعدهم في الاساس ومنهم من ساعده في فكرة المؤشر كما قال هو أكيد  لن يدخل الاسلام بهذه الطريقه 
الاخ ابو عون كان له الكثير من المتابعين وبعضهم كان يعتمد عليه واتمني يعود لهم ولا يخذلهم  
 وبعدين عندي سؤال لماذا غير المعرف في منتدانا  قبل 3 ايام من المغادرة   :Asvc:  
 وفي المنتدي الاخر بنفس المعرف ( طبعا بالانجليزي )  :016:     الاخ ابو عون رد علي تساؤلي  في المشاركه التاليه وهو ما يعني انه غير المعرف والصورة واسم الموضوع لغرض   مما يعني انه كان ناوي علي امر ما  وان  المغادرة ليست بسبب الادارة او الايقاف   https://forum.arabictrader.com/896459-847-post.html   طبعا البقاء او المغادرة حقه وان شاء الله يوفق دائما فيما يختاره لنفسه   و اتمني ان يعود ان شاء الله  قريبا ليكمل موضوعه  
و بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## هاموراسهم

مشككككككككككككككككور

----------


## احمد الفاضل

شباب...اعتمدوا على الله ثم انفسكم...والرزق بيد الله وحده  لا بيد  مخلوق...وسوف تصلون بأذن الله...عليه توكلوا وهو خير الرازقين  :Asvc:

----------


## عمرو خضر

> ( الحمد لله انا غير مضار ولا مستفيد من مغادرة الاخ ابو عون )  هو كان أخ فاضل في المنتدي معنا   وكان له الكثير من المتابعين والذين يعتمدون عليه ولم يسيء له أحد بأي شيء حتي وان أختلفوا معه في الرأي  ولكن هو أختار الرحيل قبل مسأله ايقافه يعني هو كان ماشي ماشي لانه علي حد تعبيره دوره انتهي      ولكن فعل الخير للمسلمين اولي أعتقد لو عرف انه ترك المسلمين الذين كان يساعدهم في الاساس ومنهم من ساعده في فكرة المؤشر كما قال هو أكيد لن يدخل الاسلام بهذه الطريقه  الاخ ابو عون كان له الكثير من المتابعين وبعضهم كان يعتمد عليه واتمني يعود لهم ولا يخذلهم   وبعدين عندي سؤال لماذا غير المعرف في منتدانا قبل 3 ايام من المغادرة  
> وفي المنتدي الاخر بنفس المعرف ( طبعا بالانجليزي )     الاخ ابو عون رد علي تساؤلي في المشاركه التاليه وهو ما يعني انه غير المعرف والصورة واسم الموضوع لغرض مما يعني انه كان ناوي علي امر ما وان المغادرة ليست بسبب الادارة او الايقاف  https://forum.arabictrader.com/896459-847-post.html   طبعا البقاء او المغادرة حقه وان شاء الله يوفق دائما فيما يختاره لنفسه   و اتمني ان يعود ان شاء الله قريبا ليكمل موضوعه   و بالتوفيق للجميع

 ما شاء الله ملاحظات جامده والله استاذ ناشىء ينفع تشتغل فى المخابرات وتبقى :Good:  كمان همسه الموضوع واخد اكبر من حقه بكتير :Eh S(7):

----------


## المحرر الصحفي

اخواني الكرام ..   المؤشر الرئيسي لأخي الكريم ابو عون واضح وضوح الشمس  فلماذا الخوف  .. ربما الرجل مشغول بعمل اخر او له ظروف خاصة  الامر الاخر بالنسبة للمؤشر الزمني المرفق من اخي ابوعون  هو مؤشر غير مقنع ولا يعطي اشارات قوية   وبامكانكم التطوير الان والاعتماد الان على المؤشر الرئيسي لابوعون  واضافة مايتوافق معه لتحقيق الاهداف المرجوه  الغرض من هذا الكلام  ان المتداول العربي باقي برجاله وخبراءه و علماءه  ولن يتأثر بغياب ابو عون او انا او اي فرد اخر  و الارزاق بيد الله اولا واخيرا

----------


## ma6a6

يا اخوان لا نسبق الاحداث. الاخ ابوعون يبقى اخ كبير لنا ان هو غادرنا او عاد مرة اخرى.
وهو موقوف الان ونتمنى ان يعود الينا.  هو والادارة ادرى بسبب الوقف (مع اني اعرف السبب لان في احدى مشاركاته تحذفت مع توقيفه) لكن.......... هو ليس اول ولا أخر واحد يتوقف والقوانين معروفه للجميع. وان شاء الله يعود بين اهله واخوانه.

----------


## فيصل-أبو سعيد

> اخواني الكرام ..    المؤشر الرئيسي لأخي الكريم ابو عون واضح وضوح الشمس

    أخوتي الكرام  أرجو أن لا يفهمني أحد غلط ,,,,, وخصوصا صاحب الطريقة  المؤشر ليس مؤشر أبي عون بل هو مؤشر معروف وقتل بحثا هنا وفي الفوركس فكتوري وهو مؤشر COG -اختصارا- أو اسمه بالكامل center of gravity  وكان جهد أبي عون - مقدرا ومشكوراً - هو الاعدادات التي يستعملها فلم يستعمل الاعدادات الافتراضية للمؤشر.  بمعنى آخر ,,,, لو أني نزلت لكم مؤشر الاستوكاستك باعدادات مختلفة عن الافتراضي فهل يصح أن تسمونه باسمي !!!  أرجو أن لا يزعل مني أحد من بيان هذه النقطة.   قد يقول قائل ليش أقول هذا الكلام ؟؟  الجواب: لأن مؤشر مركز الجاذبية COG خدااااع ولا يؤخذ باشارته على وجه غلبة الظن فما بالك بأخذ إشارته على وجه اليقين كما قد يظن بعض الأعضاء!!! .  اسألوا مجرب  والله يوفق الجميع

----------


## المحرر الصحفي

> أخوتي الكرام  أرجو أن لا يفهمني أحد غلط ,,,,, وخصوصا صاحب الطريقة  المؤشر ليس مؤشر أبي عون بل هو مؤشر معروف وقتل بحثا هنا وفي الفوركس فكتوري وهو مؤشر COG -اختصارا- أو اسمه بالكامل center of gravity  وكان جهد أبي عون - مقدرا ومشكوراً - هو الاعدادات التي يستعملها فلم يستعمل الاعدادات الافتراضية للمؤشر.  بمعنى آخر ,,,, لو أني نزلت لكم مؤشر الاستوكاستك باعدادات مختلفة عن الافتراضي فهل يصح أن تسمونه باسمي !!!  أرجو أن لا يزعل مني أحد من بيان هذه النقطة.   قد يقول قائل ليش أقول هذا الكلام ؟؟  الجواب: لأن مؤشر مركز الجاذبية COG خدااااع ولا يؤخذ باشارته على وجه غلبة الظن فما بالك بأخذ إشارته على وجه اليقين كما قد يظن بعض الأعضاء!!! .  اسألوا مجرب  والله يوفق الجميع[/center]

 اخي الكريم   اقصد ان التطوير الاخير كان لاخي ابوعون  والرجل اجتهد والمؤشر يعطي اشارات جيدة  ولكن بكل صراحة المؤشر الجديد الذي وضعه اخي المبدع وضاح  يعطي اشارات اقوى   وسبحان الله العلم لا يتوقف  وكل يوم ستجد الافضل باذن الله  بتعاون الجميع هنا

----------


## Victorious

* حدثنا*  *  عفان*  * قال حدثنا* *  عبد الرحمن بن إبراهيم*  * قال حدثنا* *  العلاء*  * عن أبيه عن*  *  أبي هريرة*  *  {*  *  عن رسول الله*  *  صلى الله عليه وسلم*  * أنه قال له : ما الغيبة يا رسول الله ؟ قال : ذكرك أخاك بما يكره , قال : أفرأيت إن كان في أخي ما أقول يا رسول الله ؟ قال : إن كان في أخيك ما تقول فقد اغتبته , وإن لم يكن فيه ما تقول فقد بهته*  *  }*  * . *  وأتقوا الله ان الله تواب رحيم   :No3:

----------


## Abo Ali

أرجعوا للفوركس فاكتوري أول مشارك في موضوعه بيقول له COG   وشوفوا رد أبو عون عليه  بيقول له مش فاهمك يعني أيه COG  الخواجة بيقول له  سنتر أوف جريف    وهو أسم المؤشر الأصلي ،، المؤشر هذا من 2006  وبأمكانكم التعديل عليه وعلى أي مؤشر آخر   ،، أعتمدوا على أنفسكم  والمؤشرات تصيب وتخطئ  وماهي الا تابعة للسعر  ولو كان أحد نجح في جمع الأموال من المؤشرات ماكنت شفته في المنتديات  فكلنا نبحث  والكسب والخسارة نسبة وتناسب ،، تحياتي

----------


## Abo Ali

> اخي الكريم   اقصد ان التطوير الاخير كان لاخي ابوعون  والرجل اجتهد والمؤشر يعطي اشارات جيدة  ولكن بكل صراحة المؤشر الجديد الذي وضعه اخي المبدع وضاح  يعطي اشارات اقوى   وسبحان الله العلم لا يتوقف  وكل يوم ستجد الافضل باذن الله  بتعاون الجميع هنا

 عين الصواب  مؤشر مهندس وضاع أقوى بكثير

----------


## جولاي

اقولها للامانه 
اني لاحظت وفي اكثر من مره ان هنااك اعضاء يحاولون استفزاز اخونا ابو عون بشكل غريب ولا اعلم 
لماذا ؟  !!!!!!!  
 رجل معطاء بكل ما تعنيه هذه الكلمة يحاول مساعدة اخوانه بدون كلل او ملل  
يرد على كل الاستفسارات بدون استثناء ولا يهمل اي استفسار .  
مثل هذا يستحق ان   يكرم  فقد رايت الكثيرين يحملون الالقااب ولكن لم اقراء لهم استراتيجية على الاقل 
حتى لو مجاملة لهذا التكريم .    
ابو عون رجل له ايادي بيضاء في المنتدى   يحاول ان يرضي الجميع ولكن للاسف  
ان ارضاء الناس غااية لا تدرك .

----------


## أبوسلطان

> الغرض من هذا الكلام  ان المتداول العربي باقي برجاله وخبراءه و علماءه

  
ابو  احمد اللي اعرفه  عنك  انك  ما تهايط   شفيييييييييييييك  فليت :Ongue:  :Ongue:    :Regular Smile:

----------


## جولاي

> أرجعوا للفوركس فاكتوري أول مشارك في موضوعه بيقول له COG   وشوفوا رد أبو عون عليه  بيقول له مش فاهمك يعني أيه COG  الخواجة بيقول له  سنتر أوف جريف    وهو أسم المؤشر الأصلي ،، المؤشر هذا من 2006  وبأمكانكم التعديل عليه وعلى أي مؤشر آخر   ،، أعتمدوا على أنفسكم  والمؤشرات تصيب وتخطئ  وماهي الا تابعة للسعر  ولو كان أحد نجح في جمع الأموال من المؤشرات ماكنت شفته في المنتديات  فكلنا نبحث  والكسب والخسارة نسبة وتناسب ،، تحياتي

 
هلا اخوي ابو علي 
 لو لاحظت عنوان موضوعنا هذا كان مؤشر بلخياط باعدادات جديده 
وبعدين تم تغير العنوان الى  استراتيجية مركز الثقل .  
من عناوين الموضوع تجد ان اخونا ابو عون لم يحاول ان ينسب المؤشر لنفسه .    
وحتى رد ابو عون على الخواجه لم يكن غريبا الخواجه وضع له COG  
وابو عون لم يفهم ماذا يقصد  وعندما وضح له انه يقصد مركز الجاذبية  
اعتذر ابو عون منه وفهم ماذا يقصد .   
باختصاار ابو عون لا يريد ان ينسب المؤشر له  وهو يعلم ان المؤشر موجود من قبله  
ولكنه اجتهد فقط في تغيير  اعدادات المؤشر   وحب ان يستفيد الجميع منه .  
وللعلم اذكر اكثر من موضوع تكلمت عن مؤشر بلخياط وكان هناك اعضاء  
صرحوا انهم وصلوا لاعدادات بلخياط وعندما  طلب منهم ان يضعوا المؤشر رفضوا   ذلك   
ابو عون رجل لا يستحق منا الا الشكر والتقدير جزااه الله عنا كل خير . 
والا كان يقدر يحتفظ باعدادات المؤشر لنفسه ولكنه اثر على ان يضعه للجميع .

----------


## المحرر الصحفي

> هلا اخوي ابو علي 
> لو لاحظت عنوان موضوعنا هذا كان مؤشر بلخياط باعدادات جديده 
> وبعدين تم تغير العنوان الى استراتيجية مركز الثقل .  
> من عناوين الموضوع تجد ان اخونا ابو عون لم يحاول ان ينسب المؤشر لنفسه .    
> وحتى رد ابو عون على الخواجه لم يكن غريبا الخواجه وضع له COG  
> وابو عون لم يفهم ماذا يقصد وعندما وضح له انه يقصد مركز الجاذبية  
> اعتذر ابو عون منه وفهم ماذا يقصد .   
> باختصاار ابو عون لا يريد ان ينسب المؤشر له وهو يعلم ان المؤشر موجود من قبله  
> ولكنه اجتهد فقط في تغيير اعدادات المؤشر وحب ان يستفيد الجميع منه .  
> ...

   :015:  :015:   كلام جميل و موزون   بارك الله فيك

----------


## المحرر الصحفي

> [/center]  
> ابو احمد اللي اعرفه عنك انك ما تهايط شفيييييييييييييك فليت

  :Asvc:  :Asvc:   بصراحة فرحان بجميع المشاركين في المتداول العربي  وحرصهم على تقديم كل ماهو مفيد لاخوانهم  والحقيقة لم اجد هذا التعاون في اي منتدى اخر   لا فوركس ولا اسهم ولاغيره  و كلمة الحق ماتزعل

----------


## silvermoon9002

صباح الخير لكل الاخوان اخواني اسمحولي اتكلم وما تزعلو مني بصراحه ؟ انتم تستاهلون مليون مره قلنالكم لا تعتمدو على احد مليون مره ابو عون كان مبتديء بيوم من الايام  وصار الحين في المستوى الي هو فيه بغض النظر عن كل التحفظات انتو ايش سويتو  يا اخون انا متابع لكل مواضيع ابو عون صفحه صفحه بس ما كنت اشارك الا نادرا والله في ناس منكم ما كانت تكلف حالها ترجع صفحتين لورا عشان تشوف الموشر وين  بس يابو عون نزل لنا الموشر يا بو عون وين الموشر الجديد يا بو عون ايش اخر التحديثات طيب حضره السائل يكلف نفسه ويرجع يقرا المشاركات الي فاتته  طبعا لا مستحيل يتعب نفسه ومع كذا الراجل ما كان يقصر معكم بالله موضوع سيناريو محتمل لليورو دولار ليش مات الحين؟ مع انكم كلكم عارفين الاستراتيجيه؟ اقولكم انا لانكم اغلبكم كنتم تابعين لابو عون  اعذروني بهالكلمه بس كلكم تابعين ولا ولاحد فيكم سال ابو عون كيف هو يختار نقطه الدخول وبعدين يطبق الاسترتيجيه ولا واحد طيب ليش ؟ وال80 الف مشاركه وين راحو كلها تطبيل وتزمير وتهليل كنتم بس همكم ندخل يا بو عون ولا لا نشتري ولا لا  لكن ولا واحد فكر حتى انه يفكر لا تزعلون مني الرجال فكر ووصل للي وصل له بغض النظر عن حجم الاستراتيجيه او قوتها لكن هو ما قصر العيب فيكم يا اخوان مش في ابو عون ما تزعلو مني بس والله ما راح تنجحو بالفوركس غير لما تعتدو على انفسكم والله ما تنجحو بالاتكاليه بعدين الناس الي قاعده تهاجم ابو عون الحين وين كانت لما كان ابو عون هنا؟ انا اقولكم هم صنفين صنف كان معتمد على ابو عون وما يريد يزعله عشان تستمر الاستفاده  او قسم كان يخاف من عصبيه ابو عون والفاظه الحاده نوعا ما  يا اخون عيب والله عيب ديد سول هنا موجود وخليلو ابو علاء موجود في الموضوع التاني؟ ليش قاعدين بس استغابه للرجل؟ ليش الموضوع مات؟ والى متى رح تضلو تابعين؟ مين قال انه ابو عون انولد وكان معاه الاعدادات؟ ومين قال ان الوافي انولد شيخ المضاربين؟ ونديم وعاشقها ووليد الحو وسمير صيام وكل العمالقه هنا  كلهم كانو مثلكم وصارو بس كان عندهم طموح مو مثلكم للاسف شغلتهم طق الحنك والكلام الكثير  اخر كلام يا اخوان الي يريد الموضوع ومستفيد منه يتوكل على الله ويكمل  والي شايف انه ابو عون كان سئي او به عيوب او يساعد الاعداء او مجرم  يتفضل يسجل بالموقع الاجنبي ويقول هالكلام لابو عون في وجهه لا يجي يستغيب هنا  عيب وحرام حرام تاكل لحم اخوك وهو مو موجود    وبالاخر سامحوني لو قسيت على احد فيكم او جرحته بكلمه

----------


## nostradamos

> صباح الخير لكل الاخوان اخواني اسمحولي اتكلم وما تزعلو مني بصراحه ؟ انتم تستاهلون مليون مره قلنالكم لا تعتمدو على احد مليون مره ابو عون كان مبتديء بيوم من الايام  وصار الحين في المستوى الي هو فيه بغض النظر عن كل التحفظات انتو ايش سويتو  يا اخون انا متابع لكل مواضيع ابو عون صفحه صفحه بس ما كنت اشارك الا نادرا والله في ناس منكم ما كانت تكلف حالها ترجع صفحتين لورا عشان تشوف الموشر وين  بس يابو عون نزل لنا الموشر يا بو عون وين الموشر الجديد يا بو عون ايش اخر التحديثات طيب حضره السائل يكلف نفسه ويرجع يقرا المشاركات الي فاتته  طبعا لا مستحيل يتعب نفسه ومع كذا الراجل ما كان يقصر معكم بالله موضوع سيناريو محتمل لليورو دولار ليش مات الحين؟ مع انكم كلكم عارفين الاستراتيجيه؟ اقولكم انا لانكم اغلبكم كنتم تابعين لابو عون  اعذروني بهالكلمه بس كلكم تابعين ولا ولاحد فيكم سال ابو عون كيف هو يختار نقطه الدخول وبعدين يطبق الاسترتيجيه ولا واحد طيب ليش ؟ وال80 الف مشاركه وين راحو كلها تطبيل وتزمير وتهليل كنتم بس همكم ندخل يا بو عون ولا لا نشتري ولا لا  لكن ولا واحد فكر حتى انه يفكر لا تزعلون مني الرجال فكر ووصل للي وصل له بغض النظر عن حجم الاستراتيجيه او قوتها لكن هو ما قصر العيب فيكم يا اخوان مش في ابو عون ما تزعلو مني بس والله ما راح تنجحو بالفوركس غير لما تعتدو على انفسكم والله ما تنجحو بالاتكاليه بعدين الناس الي قاعده تهاجم ابو عون الحين وين كانت لما كان ابو عون هنا؟ انا اقولكم هم صنفين صنف كان معتمد على ابو عون وما يريد يزعله عشان تستمر الاستفاده  او قسم كان يخاف من عصبيه ابو عون والفاظه الحاده نوعا ما  يا اخون عيب والله عيب ديد سول هنا موجود وخليلو ابو علاء موجود في الموضوع التاني؟ ليش قاعدين بس استغابه للرجل؟ ليش الموضوع مات؟ والى متى رح تضلو تابعين؟ مين قال انه ابو عون انولد وكان معاه الاعدادات؟ ومين قال ان الوافي انولد شيخ المضاربين؟ ونديم وعاشقها ووليد الحو وسمير صيام وكل العمالقه هنا  كلهم كانو مثلكم وصارو بس كان عندهم طموح مو مثلكم للاسف شغلتهم طق الحنك والكلام الكثير  اخر كلام يا اخوان الي يريد الموضوع ومستفيد منه يتوكل على الله ويكمل  والي شايف انه ابو عون كان سئي او به عيوب او يساعد الاعداء او مجرم  يتفضل يسجل بالموقع الاجنبي ويقول هالكلام لابو عون في وجهه لا يجي يستغيب هنا  عيب وحرام حرام تاكل لحم اخوك وهو مو موجود    وبالاخر سامحوني لو قسيت على احد فيكم او جرحته بكلمه

 رائع أنت أيها القمر الفضي حتى في عتابك .... أتفق معك في كل حرف ...

----------


## تداولaaa

> وموضوعه مفتوح هناك قبل حتى ان يغادر   عن نفسى لو هعطى للغرب هعطيهم فيرس   لا تأسف على من يساعد عدوك

 ابو عون تم ايقافه من قبل الاداره بسبب تلفظه بالفاظ نابيه على عضو اخر وكان بامكان الغضو ان يرد 
ولكن انت تستغيب الرجل في غيابه... 
السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه... بما انك كنت تعلم انه كان فاتح موضوعه عند الاجانب قبل ان يتم ايقافه بفتره لماذا لم تكن تملك الجراءه  لتتحفه بمشاركتك الرنانه هذه وجها لوجه؟ :Mad Argue:

----------


## سمير صيام

ممكن التوقف عن الخروج عن الموضوع 
نرجو من الاخوة متابعة الموضوع واستكماله فى انتظار عودة اخونا ابو عون اينما شاء

----------


## تداولaaa

> *حدثنا* *عفان* *قال حدثنا* *عبد الرحمن بن إبراهيم* *قال حدثنا* *العلاء* *عن أبيه عن* *أبي هريرة* *{* *عن رسول الله* *صلى الله عليه وسلم* *أنه قال له : ما الغيبة يا رسول الله ؟ قال : ذكرك أخاك بما يكره , قال : أفرأيت إن كان في أخي ما أقول يا رسول الله ؟ قال : إن كان في أخيك ما تقول فقد اغتبته , وإن لم يكن فيه ما تقول فقد بهته* *}* *.*   وأتقوا الله ان الله تواب رحيم

  
صدق رسول الله الكريم 
احسنت اخي وانا الان يحضرني المثل العربي الذي يقول: الي بقع بتكثر سكاكينه.. لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله... 
اذا كان الرجل اوقف لشتمه رجل حاضر... اعتقد ان من يقوم بالتجريح والطعن في غياب الرجل يستحق شطب العضويه.

----------


## ابراهيم نصار

مع احترامي للكل ان الموضوع هو محاولة الوصول الى افضل اعداد لمؤشر بالخياط المشهور 
ثانياً ابو عون لما توصل لاعداد المؤشر كان بفضل الله ثم بفضله ونسب اليه تعديل المؤشر وده من حقه لانه هو اللي اجتهد في اعدادته
ثالثا المؤشر ناجح جداااااااا جدااااااااااااااا       

> أرجعوا للفوركس فاكتوري أول مشارك في موضوعه بيقول له COG وشوفوا رد أبو عون عليه بيقول له مش فاهمك يعني أيه COG الخواجة بيقول له سنتر أوف جريف وهو أسم المؤشر الأصلي ،، المؤشر هذا من 2006 وبأمكانكم التعديل عليه وعلى أي مؤشر آخر ،، أعتمدوا على أنفسكم والمؤشرات تصيب وتخطئ وماهي الا تابعة للسعر ولو كان أحد نجح في جمع الأموال من المؤشرات ماكنت شفته في المنتديات فكلنا نبحث والكسب والخسارة نسبة وتناسب ،، تحياتي

 على فكره انا عمري في حياتي ما اشتغلت على مؤشر لعدم مصداقيتها ولكن من يوم ما قدرت اني افهم فكره مؤشر بالخياط وتوصلت الى الاعداد المناسب اعتمدت على الله ثم المؤشر في جميع تحليلاتي 
والحمد لله في خلال يومين من هذا المؤشر كنت محقق فوق ال 1000 نقطه في ظل ظروف السوق الصعبه  
ومع ذلك لازلت اكتب في المنتديات

----------


## m7mad.a

> ممكن التوقف عن الخروج عن الموضوع 
> نرجو من الاخوة متابعة الموضوع واستكماله فى انتظار عودة اخونا ابو عون اينما شاء

 اوافقك الرأي و بعنف

----------


## Jmeel

> مع احترامي للكل ان الموضوع هو محاولة الوصول الى افضل اعداد لمؤشر بالخياط المشهور 
> ثانياً ابو عون لما توصل لاعداد المؤشر كان بفضل الله ثم بفضله ونسب اليه تعديل المؤشر وده من حقه لانه هو اللي اجتهد في اعدادته
> ثالثا المؤشر ناجح جداااااااا جدااااااااااااااا       
> على فكره انا عمري في حياتي ما اشتغلت على مؤشر لعدم مصداقيتها ولكن من يوم ما قدرت اني افهم فكره مؤشر بالخياط وتوصلت الى الاعداد المناسب اعتمدت على الله ثم المؤشر في جميع تحليلاتي 
> والحمد لله في خلال يومين من هذا المؤشر كنت محقق فوق ال 1000 نقطه في ظل ظروف السوق الصعبه  
> ومع ذلك لازلت اكتب في المنتديات

 رائع  أخي    أي شخص فهم المؤشر    عايزين    فرص  لايف       محددة الهدف والأستوب ونقطة الدخول     أفضل من مشاركات   لاتودي ولاتجيب

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

وا أسفاه على ما ارى وأسمع 
ليست الغيبة من شيم الكرام 
اخواني لا تغتابو الرجل فقد قدم شيئا رائعا ومفيدا جدا جدا وقد صمد امام احلك الضروف فلماذا هذا 
لقد تفاجأت بتوقيفه وقلت كلمتي ونبهني الاستاذ سمير جزاه الله خيرا وسكت فلماذا تفعلون ذلك 
اخوتي المؤشر بين ايديكم حاولوا ان تفهموه او تطوروه بدلا من هذه المهاترات والمؤشر على حاله ممتاز جدا جدا
تقبلوا خالص احنرامي

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

هذا هو الشارت يا سادة يا كرام

----------


## مضارب المجنون

> هذا هو الشارت يا سادة يا كرام

    والله الشارت يتكلم وشكله جباااااااااااااار  بس نبي نعرف من وين طلعت العلامات الصفراء والحمراء

----------


## ابراهيم نصار

عموما ان شاء الله على قد ما هقدر هنزل الفرص لايف ولكن بالليل فقط لظروف عملي

----------


## Sonah

انا دخلت Sell  يوم الجمعه على الدولار / فرنك

----------


## حكار فوزي

فرصة بيع على الباوند دولار.

----------


## nnadifi1

> فرصة بيع على الباوند دولار.

   أهلا بالحبيب فوزي  :Icon26: 
بس المؤشر الذي أنزلته متطور جدا  :016:  فهو ليس نفس المؤشر الذي نعمل عليه في الورشة، :No3: من أين لك هذا :Yikes3: 
وهل يمكن أن تتكرم علينا بالمؤشر الثاني  :Hands:  :Hands: TIMING

----------


## fundays22

> فرصة بيع على الباوند دولار.

 موشرات جميلة فعلا

----------


## fundays22

> فرصة بيع على الباوند دولار.

 السلام عليكم
الاخ الفاضل الاستاذ حكاري فوزي
ياريت يا اخي لو تتكرم وتضع لنا هذة المنظومة 
جزاك الله خيرا
وشكرا لك

----------


## Issam Mohammed

> عموما ان شاء الله على قد ما هقدر هنزل الفرص لايف ولكن بالليل فقط لظروف عملي

 السلام عليكم يا اخي عندي استفسار بسيط ما هو افضل برنامج لهذه الاستراتيجيه التريد ام ميتاتريد ؟ وهل هناك من تغييرات يجب اضافتها للبرنامج ولك جزيل الشكر يا عزيزي.

----------


## ابراهيم نصار

> فرصة بيع على الباوند دولار.

 ممكن لو سمحت ترفق لينا المؤشرات الموجوده عندك على الشارت

----------


## achraf

> فرصة بيع على الباوند دولار.

 أخي الكريم ممكن تنزل المؤشرات ليستفيد منه الإخوان جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## Mohammed78

> ممكن لو سمحت ترفق لينا المؤشرات الموجوده عندك على الشارت

 اعتقد ان انتا قلت ان مؤشر عرابي ناجح جدا جدا جدا فليه تشتت نفسك؟ 
ولا هوا ناجح بس مش جدا جدا جدا؟

----------


## ابراهيم نصار

> اعتقد ان انتا قلت ان مؤشر عرابي ناجح جدا جدا جدا فليه تشتت نفسك؟ 
> ولا هوا ناجح بس مش جدا جدا جدا؟

  
انا مش عارف انت كلامك استهزاء ولا كلام بجد عموماً انا هفترض حسن النيه فيك 
وردي عليك هو اني  بشتغل بمؤشر ابو عون ولكن انا ذكرت اكتر من مره ان مؤشر التايم اللي وضعه الاخ ابو عون انا مش مقتنع بيه 
لكن الاخ فوزي منزل مؤشر مشابهه 99 % لمؤشر بالخياط عشان كده انا طلبته 
ولا ايه رأي سيادتك ؟؟؟

----------


## Mohammed78

> انا مش عارف انت كلامك استهزاء ولا كلام بجد عموماً انا هفترض حسن النيه فيك 
> وردي عليك هو اني  بشتغل بمؤشر ابو عون ولكن انا ذكرت اكتر من مره ان مؤشر التايم اللي وضعه الاخ ابو عون انا مش مقتنع بيه 
> لكن الاخ فوزي منزل مؤشر مشابهه 99 % لمؤشر بالخياط عشان كده انا طلبته 
> ولا ايه رأي سيادتك ؟؟؟

 انا لا اقصد الاستهزاء و الله انا بس كنت بقولك ابعد عن التشتيت عشان شكل المؤشر اللي محطوط حاجه تانيه خالص في الاعدادات  
و اسف لو كنت زعلتك

----------


## ابراهيم نصار

> انا لا اقصد الاستهزاء و الله انا بس كنت بقولك ابعد عن التشتيت عشان شكل المؤشر اللي محطوط حاجه تانيه خالص في الاعدادات  
> و اسف لو كنت زعلتك

  
لا ياجميل وانا مقدرش ازعل منك خاااااااااااااااااااااااالص انت راجل زي العسل بس يمكن حاسيت انك قصدك اني مش مقتنع اصلاً بالمؤشر وانا فعلا حاليا مكرس وقتي كله عشان اقدر اوصل لافض اعداد فيه  
وانا لسه مستني الاخ فوزي ينزل المؤشر

----------


## Mohammed78

> لا ياجميل وانا مقدرش ازعل منك خاااااااااااااااااااااااالص انت راجل زي العسل بس يمكن حاسيت انك قصدك اني مش مقتنع اصلاً بالمؤشر وانا فعلا حاليا مكرس وقتي كله عشان اقدر اوصل لافض اعداد فيه  
> وانا لسه مستني الاخ فوزي ينزل المؤشر

 بالتوفيق ان شاء الله :Good:

----------


## fundays22

> انا مش عارف انت كلامك استهزاء ولا كلام بجد عموماً انا هفترض حسن النيه فيك 
> وردي عليك هو اني  بشتغل بمؤشر ابو عون ولكن انا ذكرت اكتر من مره ان مؤشر التايم اللي وضعه الاخ ابو عون انا مش مقتنع بيه 
> لكن الاخ فوزي منزل مؤشر مشابهه 99 % لمؤشر بالخياط عشان كده انا طلبته 
> ولا ايه رأي سيادتك ؟؟؟

 كلامك صح جدا جدا
واري من وجهة نظري ان يتكرم الاستاذ فوزي ويرسل المنظومة باكملها او علي الاقل موشر الزمن ونحن في انتظارة باذن الله
جزاك الله خيرا اخي ابراهيم

----------


## ابراهيم نصار

> كلامك صح جدا جدا
> واري من وجهة نظري ان يتكرم الاستاذ فوزي ويرسل المنظومة باكملها او علي الاقل موشر الزمن ونحن في انتظارة باذن الله
> جزاك الله خيرا اخي ابراهيم

  
الله يكرمك وان شاء الله لما يتواجد يتكرم علينا ويرفقه

----------


## درع الفاروق

حكار فوزي ماشاء الله  
ارجو من الله ان لا تنقطع مشاركاتك في الموضوع  
وباذن الله لكن منا الدعاء يا الكريم

----------


## درع الفاروق

نريد فرصه اخرى اخي حكار فوزي 
وجزاك الله خير

----------


## حكار فوزي

فرصة بيع USD-CHF   و الرجاء إخواني عدم الإحراج بطرح المؤشرات لأسباب خاصة خاترجة عن إرادتي.

----------


## طارق حسين

السلام عليكم 
ماشاء الله فعلا فرصة بيع على دولار سويسري

----------


## طارق حسين

السلام عليكم
 الاخ الفاضل حكار فوزي ما رأيك بهذه الفرصة على المجنون لليوم 
وكنت متوقع ترفق الشارت لها

----------


## شريف خطاب

> فرصة بيع USD-CHF    و الرجاء إخواني عدم الإحراج بطرح المؤشرات لأسباب خاصة خاترجة عن إرادتي.

 لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله الناس شكله هتعيط علشان الأخ الغالى يرفقلها المؤشر بالله عليكم هل حد فيكم حاول يفهم أويلاحظ الخطوط اللى فى المؤشر دى جيه منين  المستويات ماهى إلا أخر مستويات دعم ومقاومة للسعر تلك كالتى يستطيع أى منكم رسمها  مجرد خطوط الدعم والمقاومة وتتحرك فى أتجاه السعرالحالى ولكن لا تتقاطع مع السعر إلا عند نقطة الدعم أو المقاومة بالله عليكم فيكم حد حاول يلاحظ أى حاجة على المؤشر( خطوط دعم ومقاومة ) والله ما كتبت هذا الرد وما أستقطعت من وقتى إلا لما رأيت الأسترجاء والأستعطاف من جانب الأخوة والترجى حتى أنزال المؤشر  الموضع كله أستعطاف وترجى طلب من الأخو من يرفقون الشرط أما مشاركة أخونهم فى المؤشرات أو وضع مواضعهم فى قسم التوصيات. حرام عليكم الناس مش ناقصة(زى لما يكون راكب عربية جديدة وبيتباهما بيها أمام جيرانه ياعم ركبنا معاك لا والله معلش مش هقدر) لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله. يأخوان رفقاً بأنفسكم وما الرزق إلا من عند الله

----------


## شريف خطاب

على فكرة هو فعلاً فى فرصة بيع على السويسرى لوصوله لمستوى مقاومة بشرط أغلاق شمعة الساعة أسفل الخط

----------


## نسبO

السلام عليكم و هذه ثاني مشاركة لي فقط في هذا المنتدى الرائع بأجواء العطاء ونكران الذات وحب الخير  للجميع كما يحب الاخ لنفسه يحب لأخيه  ......   
هذه الروحية لم تأت من فراغ ولكن هناك (دينمو ) وحاضن استطاع ان يوجد هذه البيئة المعطاء فلهم الشكر  الجزيل ولهم كل التقدير ...  
اعتقد أنني جربت مؤشر اعدادات ابو عون وهي ممتازة ولا تحتاج الى مؤشرات اخرى ولكن تحتاج فقط الى دقة وانضباط في الدخول   وهذا لا يتم كل ساعة  وإنما يحتاج الى نفس  
همسة / الصبر والانضباط في شروط الدخول سيحقق مكسب يستحق هذا الصبر والترقب  
دمتم جميعا بود

----------


## fundays22

وجود ديفرجن علي الساعة والربع ساعة
الدخول كسر قناة الربع ساعة

----------


## طارق حسين

السلام عليكم 
فرص اليوم على الباوند

----------


## طارق حسين

اليورو ين

----------


## طارق حسين

اليورو

----------


## remo

> لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله الناس شكله هتعيط علشان الأخ الغالى يرفقلها المؤشر بالله عليكم هل حد فيكم حاول يفهم أويلاحظ الخطوط اللى فى المؤشر دى جيه منين  المستويات ماهى إلا أخر مستويات دعم ومقاومة للسعر تلك كالتى يستطيع أى منكم رسمها  مجرد خطوط الدعم والمقاومة وتتحرك فى أتجاه السعرالحالى ولكن لا تتقاطع مع السعر إلا عند نقطة الدعم أو المقاومة بالله عليكم فيكم حد حاول يلاحظ أى حاجة على المؤشر( خطوط دعم ومقاومة ) والله ما كتبت هذا الرد وما أستقطعت من وقتى إلا لما رأيت الأسترجاء والأستعطاف من جانب الأخوة والترجى حتى أنزال المؤشر  الموضع كله أستعطاف وترجى طلب من الأخو من يرفقون الشرط أما مشاركة أخونهم فى المؤشرات أو وضع مواضعهم فى قسم التوصيات. حرام عليكم الناس مش ناقصة(زى لما يكون راكب عربية جديدة وبيتباهما بيها أمام جيرانه ياعم ركبنا معاك لا والله معلش مش هقدر) لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله. يأخوان رفقاً بأنفسكم وما الرزق إلا من عند الله

   عندك حق يا اخى انت  :Good:   
اكيد زى ما هو لقى طريقة للربج تستطيع ان تخد مثلة

----------


## طارق حسين

الباوند سويسري

----------


## طارق حسين

السلام عليكم 
فرصة على الباوند كندي وتم عكس السعر 
الدخول الاول عند الخط الاخضر المتقطع والدخول الثاني عند الخط الاخضر الغامق
اما الدخول الثالث هو فرق عدد النقاط بين الدخول الاول والثاني 
هذه عملية التبريد للاستراتيجية (والله اعلم)
ان شاء الله اذا ارتد السعر للدخول الاول سوف تكون اعدادات المؤشر صحيحة
وان شاء الله سوف يحصل عليها الجميع

----------


## ابراهيم نصار

> فرصة بيع USD-CHF    و الرجاء إخواني عدم الإحراج بطرح المؤشرات لأسباب خاصة خاترجة عن إرادتي.

  :Noco:  :Noco:  :Noco:  :Noco:  :Noco:  
بالله عليك ما تتعب نفسك ولا تحط مؤشرات ولا حتى فرص   
ياخي بالله عليك الموضوع مفتوح عشان احنا نطور المؤشر ونحاول نوصل الى افضل وضع له 
وانت من اول الموضوع كنت بتسأل والناس تجاوبك وشايف الناس يتحاول تتفاعل مع الموضع 
وانت في الاخر بتقول انك مش هتطرح المؤشر لاسباب خاصه !!!!!!!!!!!! 
كل واحد يوصل لنتيجه يقول مش هيطرحها لاسباب خاصه !! طيب ليه انا مش فاهم  
ارجوكك في النهايه انك ما تتعب نفسك وتضع الفرص وروح قسم التوصيات ومبروك ليك اختراعك  
وانا اسف فعلا اني بضيع وقتي في هذا الموضوع  
لو الاخوان شايفيين اني صح في كلامي يتكلموا 
ولو الاخوان شايفيين اني غلط في كلامي   ( يبقى مبروك ليه على لقب موقوف ) !!!!

----------


## ma6a6

> بالله عليك ما تتعب نفسك ولا تحط مؤشرات ولا حتى فرص  
> ياخي بالله عليك الموضوع مفتوح عشان احنا نطور المؤشر ونحاول نوصل الى افضل وضع له 
> وانت من اول الموضوع كنت بتسأل والناس تجاوبك وشايف الناس يتحاول تتفاعل مع الموضع 
> وانت في الاخر بتقول انك مش هتطرح المؤشر لاسباب خاصه !!!!!!!!!!!! 
> كل واحد يوصل لنتيجه يقول مش هيطرحها لاسباب خاصه !! طيب ليه انا مش فاهم  
> ارجوكك في النهايه انك ما تتعب نفسك وتضع الفرص وروح قسم التوصيات ومبروك ليك اختراعك  
> وانا اسف فعلا اني بضيع وقتي في هذا الموضوع  
> لو الاخوان شايفيين اني صح في كلامي يتكلموا 
> ولو الاخوان شايفيين اني غلط في كلامي ( يبقى مبروك ليه على لقب موقوف ) !!!!

 والله يااخ ابراهيم زي ماقلت انت ان وضع الفرص في قسم التوصيات وليس هنا. انت ان شاء الله مش غلطان والاخ حكار يمكن لديه اسباب خاصه لا يستطيع ان يعرض مؤشراته هنا في المنتدى. لنعمل معا ونحاول الوصول لاعدادت جيده للمؤشر ونكمل ما بدأه اخونا ابو عون وان شاء الله يعود لنا خلال يومين .
تحياتي

----------


## ابراهيم نصار

> والله يااخ ابراهيم زي ماقلت انت ان وضع الفرص في قسم التوصيات وليس هنا. انت ان شاء الله مش غلطان والاخ حكار يمكن لديه اسباب خاصه لا يستطيع ان يعرض مؤشراته هنا في المنتدى. لنعمل معا ونحاول الوصول لاعدادت جيده للمؤشر ونكمل ما بدأه اخونا ابو عون وان شاء الله يعود لنا خلال يومين .
> تحياتي

  
اهلا بيك ياغالي  
اولا انا لا ارى اي سبب يمنعه انه يضع اي مؤشرات لان انا فعلا ضاقت بي نفسي من اللي بشوفه 
كل موضوع الاقي اي عضو لما يصل الى نتيجه نهائيه في اي استراتجيه او اي شئ 
يقول انه لن يستطيع انه يضع المؤشر او خلافه لاسباب خاصه او يقول ان واحد صديقه منعه انه يضع
المؤشر الا بأذنه و......و....... الخ 
طيب فين دول من الاخ الوافي رحمه الله والاخ ابو تكي الثبيتي والاخ محتار والاخ ناشئ فوركس والاستاذ الكبير النجف واللي بعتز بيه شخصيا 
يا اخي بس عايز اوضح شئ بسيط  
في فرق بين شخص له اسلوبه في المتاجره او حتى طريقه خاصه له لوحده وهو اكتشفها ويكون محتفظ بيها لنفسه وقتها انا بقول انه عشان تعب فيها من حقه يعرضه ومن حقه لا  
وفي موضوع زي هذا دخل في 63 صفحه ومعظمها محاولات للوصول الى 80% حتى من مؤشر الاخ بالخياط ويكون الاخ اللي معاه المؤشرات مشارك معانا من الاول 
ولما يوصل احد من الاعضاء الى الاعداد اللازم ومؤشر التوقيت ويقولك انا مش هعرضها للاسباب الخاصه .......  
عموما انا لن اكمل هذا الموضع لاسباب : 
لاني بستعمل طريقة الوافي رحمه الله عليه  ولو كنت محتاج مؤشر بالخياط بس عشان يعفيني من تحديد المقاومات والدعم 
وشكراً يا اعضاء المنتدى

----------


## fundays22

> اهلا بيك ياغالي  
> اولا انا لا ارى اي سبب يمنعه انه يضع اي مؤشرات لان انا فعلا ضاقت بي نفسي من اللي بشوفه 
> كل موضوع الاقي اي عضو لما يصل الى نتيجه نهائيه في اي استراتجيه او اي شئ 
> يقول انه لن يستطيع انه يضع المؤشر او خلافه لاسباب خاصه او يقول ان واحد صديقه منعه انه يضع
> المؤشر الا بأذنه و......و....... الخ 
> طيب فين دول من الاخ الوافي رحمه الله والاخ ابو تكي الثبيتي والاخ محتار والاخ ناشئ فوركس والاستاذ الكبير النجف واللي بعتز بيه شخصيا 
> يا اخي بس عايز اوضح شئ بسيط  
> في فرق بين شخص له اسلوبه في المتاجره او حتى طريقه خاصه له لوحده وهو اكتشفها ويكون محتفظ بيها لنفسه وقتها انا بقول انه عشان تعب فيها من حقه يعرضه ومن حقه لا  
> وفي موضوع زي هذا دخل في 63 صفحه ومعظمها محاولات للوصول الى 80% حتى من مؤشر الاخ بالخياط ويكون الاخ اللي معاه المؤشرات مشارك معانا من الاول 
> ...

 الاخ المحترم الاستا ابراهيم
بعد التحية
من وجهة نظري  اري ان كلامك صحيح ولا غبار علية ومش عايزك تضايق نفسك
خلاص الاخ فوزي مش عايز يعرض موشراتة دي حاجة ترجعلة الناس مش ذي بعضها يا اخي يعني شوف ابو عون عمل اية وناس بتعمل اية سوف الاستاذ المحترم وضاح عطار بيعمل اية والاخ ابها وابو تركي وابو عبد الله والاخ سمير وغيرهم الكثير  سبحان الله الناس مش ذي بعض والاخ فوزي عايز اقولة جزاك الله خيرا
المهم مش تضايق نفسك وعندنا بالمصري بنقول كبر دماغك
وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## نسبO

> اهلا بيك ياغالي  
> اولا انا لا ارى اي سبب يمنعه انه يضع اي مؤشرات لان انا فعلا ضاقت بي نفسي من اللي بشوفه 
> كل موضوع الاقي اي عضو لما يصل الى نتيجه نهائيه في اي استراتجيه او اي شئ 
> يقول انه لن يستطيع انه يضع المؤشر او خلافه لاسباب خاصه او يقول ان واحد صديقه منعه انه يضع
> المؤشر الا بأذنه و......و....... الخ 
> طيب فين دول من الاخ الوافي رحمه الله والاخ ابو تكي الثبيتي والاخ محتار والاخ ناشئ فوركس والاستاذ الكبير النجف واللي بعتز بيه شخصيا 
> يا اخي بس عايز اوضح شئ بسيط  
> في فرق بين شخص له اسلوبه في المتاجره او حتى طريقه خاصه له لوحده وهو اكتشفها ويكون محتفظ بيها لنفسه وقتها انا بقول انه عشان تعب فيها من حقه يعرضه ومن حقه لا  
> وفي موضوع زي هذا دخل في 63 صفحه ومعظمها محاولات للوصول الى 80% حتى من مؤشر الاخ بالخياط ويكون الاخ اللي معاه المؤشرات مشارك معانا من الاول 
> ...

  
يا اخ ابراهيم هون على نفسك هذا لايجدي مع اناس تجدها بين بين و هي مصيبة كبيرة فعلا  اتمنى ان تجد لها الادراة حلا وانا اتابع كثير من المواضيع وقبل التسجيل  في ها المنتدى الذي يتمميز باشخاص رائعين فعلا و ديدنهم العطاء  
الملاحظة يا استاذ ابراهيم في كل ورشة  تفتح  اما لديك ما تضيفة و إلا فلا داعي للاستعراض والخصوصيات واذهب انت بمؤشرك في  مكانه الصحيح كما تفضلت وهي قسم التوصيات  
ودع الاعضاء الذين يواصلون البحث في ورشتهم ليصلوا الى مبتغاهم دون تشويش  وهذا الكلام موجه الى كل عضو يحاول الاستئثار بما توصل به بمبررات  اصبحت عقيمة ومكررة جدا 
لك كل الود يا اخي ابراهيم

----------


## ابراهيم نصار

> الاخ المحترم الاستا ابراهيم
> بعد التحية
> من وجهة نظري اري ان كلامك صحيح ولا غبار علية ومش عايزك تضايق نفسك
> خلاص الاخ فوزي مش عايز يعرض موشراتة دي حاجة ترجعلة الناس مش ذي بعضها يا اخي يعني شوف ابو عون عمل اية وناس بتعمل اية سوف الاستاذ المحترم وضاح عطار بيعمل اية والاخ ابها وابو تركي وابو عبد الله والاخ سمير وغيرهم الكثير سبحان الله الناس مش ذي بعض والاخ فوزي عايز اقولة جزاك الله خيرا
> المهم مش تضايق نفسك وعندنا بالمصري بنقول كبر دماغك
> وجزاك الله خيرا

 شكرا للمرورالكريم وبالمصري كبر ال G   

> يا اخ ابراهيم هون على نفسك هذا لايجدي مع اناس تجدها بين بين و هي مصيبة كبيرة فعلا اتمنى ان تجد لها الادراة حلا وانا اتابع كثير من المواضيع وقبل التسجيل في ها المنتدى الذي يتمميز باشخاص رائعين فعلا و ديدنهم العطاء  
> الملاحظة يا استاذ ابراهيم في كل ورشة تفتح اما لديك ما تضيفة و إلا فلا داعي للاستعراض والخصوصيات واذهب انت بمؤشرك في مكانه الصحيح كما تفضلت وهي قسم التوصيات  
> ودع الاعضاء الذين يواصلون البحث في ورشتهم ليصلوا الى مبتغاهم دون تشويش وهذا الكلام موجه الى كل عضو يحاول الاستئثار بما توصل به بمبررات اصبحت عقيمة ومكررة جدا 
> لك كل الود يا اخي ابراهيم

  
عموما الورشه هي خاصه بابو عون وهو رحل واللي حابب يكمل الورشه دي يبقى جزاه الله كل خير لانه هيفيد ناس تني كتير 
ومشكور ليك

----------


## ma6a6

يا اخوان عتدي ملاحظة يمكن تنفع؟ 
في اختلاف بالمؤشر عند وضعه على منصتين مختلفتين  :016:  
شوفوا الفرق بين الصورتين مع ان الصورتين اخذتا بنفس الوقت وعلى الباوند دولار والفريم 4 ساعات والتمبليت هو ابوعون    
هذه منصة شركة FXopen   
وهذه منصة شركة WINDSOR DIRECT 
لاحظوا الفرق !!!!!

----------


## تاكايا

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  عفوا على المداخلة   لا تشتتوا الموضوع ولا تضيعوا تعبكم من بداية الورشة الى الان من اجل سوء تفاهم , اعتبروا ان مشاركة الاخ حكار فوزي لم تكتب من اساسه واستمروا في البحث وابشركم بقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ( ان النصر مع الصبر )  همسة بصوت عالي : الاخ حكاراراد ان يفيد اخوانه بطرح بعض الفرص ليستفيدوا منها .ولكن اخطأ في المكان والتوقيت غفر الله له.  والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله

----------


## ابراهيم نصار

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  عفوا على المداخلة   لا تشتتوا الموضوع ولا تضيعوا تعبكم من بداية الورشة الى الان من اجل سوء تفاهم , اعتبروا ان مشاركة الاخ ابراهيم لم تكتب من اساسه واستمروا في البحث وابشركم بقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ( ان النصر مع الصبر )  همسة بصوت عالي : الاخ ابراهيم اراد ان يفيد اخوانه بطرح بعض الفرص ليستفيدوا منها .ولكن اخطأ في المكان والتوقيت غفر الله له.  والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله

  :015:  :015:

----------


## تاكايا

> انا اخطأت باي فرص وضعتها !!!!!!!!!!!!! 
> حضرتك بتقصدني انا ارجو التأكد  
> واذا كنت انا ارجو منك توضيح كلامك

 ارجو المعذرة  :Doh: 
خطأ مطبعي وتم التصحيح :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابراهيم نصار

> ارجو المعذرة 
> خطأ مطبعي وتم التصحيح

  
ولا يهمك ياجميل

----------


## نسبO

> يا اخوان عتدي ملاحظة يمكن تنفع؟ 
> في اختلاف بالمؤشر عند وضعه على منصتين مختلفتين  
> شوفوا الفرق بين الصورتين مع ان الصورتين اخذتا بنفس الوقت وعلى الباوند دولار والفريم 4 ساعات والتمبليت هو ابوعون    
> هذه منصة شركة FXopen   
> وهذه منصة شركة WINDSOR DIRECT 
> لاحظوا الفرق !!!!!

  
فعلا ملاحظة جذيرة بالاهتمام وتحتاج الى باك تست حتى الواحد يطلع بنتيجة  وهل لكل منصة اعدادات معينة او ان الذي تشاهده العين فقط لا يؤثر على النتيجة   
اعذروني الاخوان لسا جديد ولا استطيع معرفة رفع الصور حتى  افيد الموضوع اكثر بالصور ولكن سنستمر بحول الله الى  ان يات الاخ ابو عون  والاخوان طبعا كلهم فيهم الخير والبركة

----------


## WD GANN

> يا اخوان عتدي ملاحظة يمكن تنفع؟ 
> في اختلاف بالمؤشر عند وضعه على منصتين مختلفتين  
> شوفوا الفرق بين الصورتين مع ان الصورتين اخذتا بنفس الوقت وعلى الباوند دولار والفريم 4 ساعات والتمبليت هو ابوعون    
> هذه منصة شركة FXopen   
> وهذه منصة شركة WINDSOR DIRECT 
> لاحظوا الفرق !!!!!

 تاكد من تطابق الاعدادات أخي الكريم.

----------


## وسيم العتيبي

يا شباب  اللي عندو مؤشر او ستراتيجيه  ولا يريد ان يخبر عنها  ما في داعي يلمح عنها اساسا 
ونصيحتي للشباب اعتمدو على انفسكم في الاساس وثقو بقدراتكم ثم اعتمدو على مساعده الاخرين  
الحمد لله المنتدى مليء ويمكن ان تخرج باكثر من طريقه تداول وستراتيجيه ناجحه 
وان تتعلم وتطور من نفسك وتصبح استاذ  فالرزق على الله وليس على احد 
جزاكم الله خير وبارك الله فيكم  ومن يعمل لفائده اخوانه فهو لله سبحانه وتعالى ومن لا يريد فهو حر 
مع  كامل حترامي وتقديري  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ma6a6

> تاكد من تطابق الاعدادات أخي الكريم.

 اخي جان  كلامك صحيح وارجو المعذرة من الاخوان الاعدادات كانت مختلفه.
وشكرا لك اخي.
تحياتي

----------


## درع الفاروق

> فرصة بيع USD-CHF    و الرجاء إخواني عدم الإحراج بطرح المؤشرات لأسباب خاصة خاترجة عن إرادتي.

  
اخي حكار بارك الله فيك المؤشر شي خاص بك  
ولا نريد احراجك اطلاقاً  
نريد فقط ان تضع لنا فرص في الموضوع ولك منا الدعاء والشكر والتقدير   
تحياتي

----------


## af159

فرصة علي اليورو/ دولار
والهدف 150 نقطة

----------


## Mohammed78

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
اقول لكم الخلاصه 
كل الاستراتيجيات التي توضع في المنتديات لو كانت نفعت اصحابها لما وضعوها  
انظروا مثلا الى بلخياط لا يمكن يشرح استراتيجيته ولا يضع مؤشراتها لانها تنفعه و اعلموا انه لو قام بوضعها في يوم من الايام فسيكون انتقل الى استراتيجيه اخرى اقوى او ان تكون الاستراتيجيه فقدت قيمتها بفعل تغير السوق  
ارجو المعذره على صراحتي

----------


## FOREX`s Wolf

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
> اقول لكم الخلاصه 
> كل الاستراتيجيات التي توضع في المنتديات لو كانت نفعت اصحابها لما وضعوها  
> انظروا مثلا الى بلخياط لا يمكن يشرح استراتيجيته ولا يضع مؤشراتها لانها تنفعه و اعلموا انه لو قام بوضعها في يوم من الايام فسيكون انتقل الى استراتيجيه اخرى اقوى او ان تكون الاستراتيجيه فقدت قيمتها بفعل تغير السوق  
> ارجو المعذره على صراحتي

 السوق لا يتغير ،ما دام الذي يحرك -أو يتحرك وفق ؟- السوق هو الإنسان  *أرجو المعذرة على صراحتي*

----------


## WD GANN

> *
> أرجو منك أخي أبو عون أن لا تترك هذا الموضوع يذهب إلى أرشيف المنتدى، لكن أكمل فيه و لا تيأس حتى وإن كانت الخسارة أكثر من الربح، و تذكر جيدا : والله العظيم إن وصلتم إلى مؤشر بلخياط ستجدني أول من يهنئك و يبارك لك و كلي فخر و لن يضرني شيء، كل ما في الامر هو أنه حتى إعداداته لم تتوصل اليها لحد الان اخي فما بالك بالمؤشر لا بل المؤشرين. وأتمنى لك من كل قلبي و لجميع من في المنتدى الربح الوفيييييييييييييييير و الرزق الدائم.
> ودمت موفقا.*

 فرصة إن شاء الله :      .

----------


## af159

يوضع داخل مجلد templates الموجود داخل البرنامج وكله هايبقي تمام

----------


## رذاذ المطر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخواني الكرام اذا اردنا ان نحاول معرفه مما يتكون من مؤشر بلخياط يجب ان نعرف المعطيات اولا له
 قبل ان نعرف  الاعدادات لهذه المعطيات. 
اخي ابوعون جزاه الله خير وضع لنا مؤشره والاغلب يستخدمه بالطريقه الي شرخها ابو عون.
لكن هل فكرنا ماهي معطياته وماهي الاعداد لها ام فقط نحاول ونجرب بالمحاوله و الخطا. 
اريد ان اعرف ما المقصود بكل مما يلي:
bars_back
m
i
kstd
sname 
ارجو قبول وافر التحيه.
للاسف  لم اكن متابعا للمنتدى اثناء طرح ابو عون للموضوع.
رجعت لنا سالما يا ابا عون وجزاك الله عن اخوانك خير الجزاء ورحم والديك.

----------


## نسبO

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> اخواني الكرام اذا اردنا ان نحاول معرفه مما يتكون من مؤشر بلخياط يجب ان نعرف المعطيات اولا له
> قبل ان نعرف الاعدادات لهذه المعطيات. 
> اخي ابوعون جزاه الله خير وضع لنا مؤشره والاغلب يستخدمه بالطريقه الي شرخها ابو عون.
> لكن هل فكرنا ماهي معطياته وماهي الاعداد لها ام فقط نحاول ونجرب بالمحاوله و الخطا. 
> اريد ان اعرف ما المقصود بكل مما يلي:
> bars_back
> m
> i
> ...

 اخي العزيز انا كنت متابع كل ورش التي فتحت باسم مؤشر بلخياط حتى الاجنبي الذي فتحه ابو عون في منتدى اجنبي .... ولدي خمس تمبلت باعدادات مختلة واجربها من فترة شهر تقريبا  
وحتى اعدادات ابو عون عندما وضعت نفس الاعدادات لدي على مؤشر ابو عون لم تتوافق وقد وضعت خط للاستوب لوز بنفس الاعدادت على تمبلت ابو عون صدقني تغير الخط ولم يسر مع خطوط ابو عون  
ملاحظة وتنبيه / ثقوا ان الذي بين ايديكم هو شي اخر ولكن يحتاج الى دعم في القرار بمؤشر مساعد اقوى من مؤشر الزمن  وايضا كما اسلفت يحتاج لالى صبر وانضباط لانطباق الشروط تماما  
على سبيل المثل فرق كبير بين ظهور الشموع والمستويات كلها في شمعة اربعساعات واغلاقها فيما بعد فلا بدالانتظار الى حين يعكس اسعر على الشمعة التالية  
كل الود للجميع

----------


## نسبO

الآن يوجد فرصة بيع مكتملة على اليورو باوند 8120 الهدف 100 نقطة 8020 
نتابع وياريت احد الاعضاء ينزل صورة  
ارجو ان تكون ديمو فقط  
بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## طارق حسين

السلام عليكم   فرص الباوند

----------


## طارق حسين

اليورو سويسري

----------


## طارق حسين

يورو كندي

----------


## طارق حسين

دولار ين 
على فريم ربع ساعة

----------


## طارق حسين

الباوند فريم ربع ساعة

----------


## درع الفاروق

> فرصة إن شاء الله :       .

  
اشكرك اخي جان لمشاركة في الموضوع  
بارك الله فيك

----------


## نسبO

ارجو من ااخوان متابعة ورصد نتائج ما وضعوه حى يستفيد الجميع ونتلافى باذن ثغرات هذا المؤشر الرائع  
عني  سأتابع  ما وضعته  عن اليوروباوند  
الى الآن حقق 40 نقطة  
كل ود للجميع

----------


## Mohammed78

> السوق لا يتغير ،ما دام الذي يحرك -أو يتحرك وفق ؟- السوق هو الإنسان  *أرجو المعذرة على صراحتي*

 و مارأيك في التغير الاخير في حركات السوق ما هو تفسيرها هل هو الانسان؟ 
ان ما يحدث يحدث نتيجة تحرك كبير من صناع السوق و البنوك المركزيه  
هل تعتقد ان الصفقات التي تفتحها تؤثر في السوق اصلا؟ 
جميع صفقات المضاربين العاديين مثلي و مثلك لا تؤثر في السوق بتاتا انما الذي يؤثر صفقات البنوك المركزيه و اذا صادفت صفقاتنا صفقاتهم نربح و اذا عكست نخسر

----------


## نسبO

> و مارأيك في التغير الاخير في حركات السوق ما هو تفسيرها هل هو الانسان؟ 
> ان ما يحدث يحدث نتيجة تحرك كبير من صناع السوق و البنوك المركزيه  
> هل تعتقد ان الصفقات التي تفتحها تؤثر في السوق اصلا؟ 
> جميع صفقات المضاربين العاديين مثلي و مثلك لا تؤثر في السوق بتاتا انما الذي يؤثر صفقات البنوك المركزيه و اذا صادفت صفقاتنا صفقاتهم نربح و اذا عكست نخسر

 يا اخوان سيظل هذا الجدال جدال عقيم وله  ومن يفتش في المنتدى سيجد هذه التساؤلات في موضوع تفسير التشارت او ما شابه  
عموما البعرة تدل على البعير والاثر يدل على المسير ..... ونحن فقط نتتبع حركات  الكبار سواء صناع او بنوك فلا بد لهم من أثر يظهر على التشار  والذي  لا أثر له هو نحن فلا نظر على التشارت وانما نحن تابع له فقط  
والناجح من يقرأ هذا الاثر وييتبعه ويفهم فلسفة سيره وما يحيط به وما هذه الجهود إلا نقطة في بحر التحليل الفني  وهو جزء من صياغة اتخاذ القرار  
تحياتي

----------


## درع الفاروق

اتمنى مشاركة اخي WD GANN و اخي حكار فوزي  
ومساعدة اخوانهم بوضع توصيات مستمره  
واتمنى من الاخوان التعاون معهم   
ولهم منا الدعاء

----------


## نسبO

متابعة اليورو باوند  
الى الآن اللو اليومي ا 8057   
يعني محقق الى الآن 63 نقطة  
سنتابع الى 8020 وهو الهدف المرصود   
قلنا ديمو يا اخوان   
موفقين

----------


## طارق حسين

فرصة كانت قبل قليل على الباوند (فريم 15 دقيقة)

----------


## طارق حسين

ايضا على الباوند كندي 
(فريم 15 دقيقة)

----------


## anwar

السلام عليكم
اخوانى الكرام اريد منكم تمبليت الاستراجيه

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

يا اخوان المؤشر ممتاز جدا جدا لا تغفلوا عنه صدقوني فيه الخير الكبير يغنيك عما سواه ولكن يحتاج الى صبر وفهم وليس بيوم وليلة

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

يا اخوان المؤشر حسب اعتقادي ورأيي المتواضع يريك اين الحركة الصحيحة والحركة الوهمية الخادعة مع العلم ان الحركة الصحيحة هي حركة كبار محركي السوق
تحياتي

----------


## جولاي

> فرصة إن شاء الله :      .

 
انا افتكرت ان مؤشر التايم من اختراع فوزي حكاري لذلك  امتنع عن وضعه لنا 
ولكن اتضح ان هناك اكثر من عضو يمتلك هذا المؤشر . وهذا يرجح ان المؤشر  
موجود في احد  المواقع والله اعلم ولكن لا اعرف ما المشكلة من وضعه لنا !!!!  
 الله يرجعك بالسلامة يابو عون

----------


## أبوسلطان

> انا افتكرت ان مؤشر التايم من اختراع فوزي حكاري لذلك امتنع عن وضعه لنا 
> ولكن اتضح ان هناك اكثر من عضو يمتلك هذا المؤشر . وهذا يرجح ان المؤشر  
> موجود في احد المواقع والله اعلم ولكن لا اعرف ما المشكلة من وضعه لنا !!!!  
> الله يرجعك بالسلامة يابو عون

 ما اظن

----------


## نسبO

تاخرنا عليكم يا شباب اليوروباوند  عكس مساره مكونا قاع صاعد ثاني في نفس المسار الصاعد  
اعطى من بدء التوصية الى اخر قاع وصل له او اللو 8047 يعني 73 نقطة 
وهذا يكفي تقريبا بان يثبت ان المؤشر ما زال في الاتجاه السليم شرط الاحترافية في استخدامة  
واحترام ادارة المخاطر  
حددنا الهدف 100 نقطة وارتد قبل الوصول محققا 73  
عني اكتفي دائما 50 نقطة وهذا يجعل تحقق الهدف في امان ان شاء الله   
موفقين لكل خير

----------


## محمد ياسين

> واصلا الجدول ده قائم على ايه عشان نكتشف السر

 السلام عليكم  هذا وفق عددي  يا اخوان بتسعة اضلع

----------


## جولاي

> بحمد الله استطعنا ايجاد معادلات مؤشر الاسطورة مصطفى بلخياط و برمجته، لكن حفاظا على ملكية صاحبه لن نوزعه .   
> [IMG]http://www.**********.ma/graphics/analyse/zoom/cl.jpg[/IMG]

  
 هذه المشاركة تم اقتباسهاا من موضوع اخر  . 
ود جان اتمنى ان تتوصل في المرة القادمة لاعدااداات مؤشر المبدع ابو عون .  
من القلب شكرا  يا ابا عون على ما تقدمه لنا وفقك الله وجعل ما قدمت في ميزان حسناتك .  
عجبي

----------


## ابراهيم نصار

> السلام عليكم    هذا وفق عددي يا اخوان بتسعة اضلع

  
شبه مربع جان  وعموما  علاقه الارقام بداخله سهله وانا عارف علاقه الارقام ببعضها داخله لكن كيفيه استخدامه لا اعرفها وعموما العلم عند الله 
ورزق ورزق غيري على الله 
ولكن كنت اتمنى من باب الاحترام على الاقل ان احد فيهم كان يرد على استفساراتي !!!!!! 
وشكرا على المداخله الجميله

----------


## محمد ياسين

ولا تاكلو هم يا اخوان  بأذن الله سوف اصل لطريقة اهم من مؤشر بل الخياط  وهي الان تحت التجريب  هي ليست من اختراعي ولكني دمجت عدة مؤشرات وعندما تصل للكمال  ولا كامل إلا الله سوف اضعها بين ايدي الجميع سواء في المنتديات او عامة الناس ولكم جزيل الشكر   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابراهيم نصار

> ولا تاكلو هم يا اخوان  بأذن الله سوف اصل لطريقة اهم من مؤشر بل الخياط  وهي الان تحت التجريب  هي ليست من اختراعي ولكني دمجت عدة مؤشرات وعندما تصل للكمال  ولا كامل إلا الله سوف اضعها بين ايدي الجميع سواء في المنتديات او عامة الناس ولكم جزيل الشكر

 لا يااخي ولا يهمك  ومشكور ياغالي

----------


## محمود علي

> لا يااخي ولا يهمك  ومشكور ياغالي

  ا/ ابراهيم 
من كان رزقه على الله فلا يحزن  :Eh S(7):  
ومن كان رزقه على مخلوق........... :Noco:  :Noco:

----------


## ابراهيم نصار

> ا/ ابراهيم  من كان رزقه على الله فلا يحزن   ومن كان رزقه على مخلوق...........

  
لا ياجميل الحمد لله انا مش حزين انا عارف ان رزقي من عند الله انا بس استغربت للمداخلات اللي حصلت  :Noco:  
وبعدين حد يشوفك ويحزن  :AA:  :AA:   
والى الامام يابطل  :Drive1:

----------


## mohamed hamed

> ولا تاكلو هم يا اخوان  بأذن الله سوف اصل لطريقة اهم من مؤشر بل الخياط  وهي الان تحت التجريب  هي ليست من اختراعي ولكني دمجت عدة مؤشرات وعندما تصل للكمال  ولا كامل إلا الله سوف اضعها بين ايدي الجميع سواء في المنتديات او عامة الناس ولكم جزيل الشكر

 يكفينا ردك الجميل وروحك المحبة لمساعدة الغير لوجه الله تعالى 
الله يرجعك بالسلامة يا ابو عون

----------


## نسبO

الى الآن لا يوجد اي فرصة دخول (مكتملة الشروط) بالنسبة لي  
احاول ان اجد الفرص المكتملة فقط والتي تكون مصداقيتها عالية جدا جدا ونضع لها ستوب لوز ونقاط تدعيم ارتدادية لو حصلت  
كما أ سلفت في توصية اليرو باوند بأن هدفي 50 نقطة فقط وهي كثير جدا لو استمرت بكامل النجاح  
ملاحظة / قد تنتظر يومين لكن   تكون الفرصة امنة جدا وهذا افضل من الدخولات اللحظية الغير متماسكة احيانا 
موفقين جميعا

----------


## طارق حسين

السلام عليكم 
(فريم 15 دقيقة)

----------


## ابو لاما

شباب السلام عليكم انا اخطاءت في حق الاخ فهد الكويت واتمنئ انه يعذرنئ واخطاءت في حقكم وحق المنتدئ وحق نفسي كمان وارجو منكم الغفران . :Regular Smile: 
هذا المؤشر المطور اخيرا خصيصا لكم وهو اخر مؤشر عسئ ان تصفحوا عنئ . :Regular Smile: 
لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## mohamed hamed

حمد الله على السلامة اخى ابو عون افتقدناك كثيرا

----------


## محمود علي

> شباب السلام عليكم انا اخطاءت في حق الاخ فهد الكويت واتمنئ انه يعذرنئ واخطاءت في حقكم وحق المنتدئ وحق نفسي كمان وارجو منكم الغفران .
> هذا المؤشر المطور اخيرا خصيصا لكم وهو اخر مؤشر عسئ ان تصفحوا عنئ .
> لكم كل الود والتقدير .

  العفو والمغفرة يكونوا من الله تبارك وتعالى
فمن نحن لنغفر او لا نغفر 
كلنا بشر ننتظر العفو والمغفرة من الله تبارك وتعالى 
اللهم اغفر لنا ذنوبنا واسرافنا في امرنا وثبت اقدامنا وتوفنا مسلمين 
ولا تنساني بدعوة بظهر الغيب بالمغفرة من الله   :Eh S(7):  :Inlove:  :Eh S(7):

----------


## أبوسلطان

> شباب السلام عليكم انا اخطاءت في حق الاخ فهد الكويت واتمنئ انه يعذرنئ واخطاءت في حقكم وحق المنتدئ وحق نفسي كمان وارجو منكم الغفران .
> هذا المؤشر المطور اخيرا خصيصا لكم وهو اخر مؤشر عسئ ان تصفحوا عنئ .
> لكم كل الود والتقدير .

 حياك الله  
ولهنا عليك

----------


## رمز

بالنسبة عن أفضل فريم  
ما قلت لناا

----------


## ابو لاما

> بالنسبة عن أفضل فريم  
> ما قلت لناا

 فريم الاربعة ساعات الدخول والخروج فريم الخمسة دقائق وربع ساعة . :Regular Smile:

----------


## fundays22

> شباب السلام عليكم انا اخطاءت في حق الاخ فهد الكويت واتمنئ انه يعذرنئ واخطاءت في حقكم وحق المنتدئ وحق نفسي كمان وارجو منكم الغفران .
> هذا المؤشر المطور اخيرا خصيصا لكم وهو اخر مؤشر عسئ ان تصفحوا عنئ .
> لكم كل الود والتقدير .

 حمد لله علي سلامتك اخي ابو عون
عودوا احمدا باذن الله
ويا اخي خير الخطائين التوابين وباذن الله يسامحك الاخ الفاضل فهد الكويت
وانت انسان محترم جدا جدا وتحب الخير لكل الناس
جزاك الله خيرا اخي ابو عون وغفر الله لك ولوالديك

----------


## ناشيء الفوركس

> شباب السلام عليكم انا اخطاءت في حق الاخ فهد الكويت واتمنئ انه يعذرنئ واخطاءت في حقكم وحق المنتدئ وحق نفسي كمان وارجو منكم الغفران .
> هذا المؤشر المطور اخيرا خصيصا لكم وهو اخر مؤشر عسئ ان تصفحوا عنئ .
> لكم كل الود والتقدير .

 مرحبا بك أخي ابوعون بين اخوانك وعودا حميدا باذن الله   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## سمير صيام

منور ابو عون المنتدى 
وان شاء الله تتراجع عن قرار الرحيل

----------


## ابو لاما

> منور ابو عون المنتدى   وان شاء الله تتراجع عن قرار الرحيل

 ههههههه ان عاوزني ارحل و لا ايه يا عم مش راحل خلاص حافضل معاكم ان شا ءالله للابد الا اذا عاوزين افلسع افلسع علئ طول . :Regular Smile:

----------


## سمير صيام

> ههههههه ان عاوزني ارحل و لا ايه يا عم مش راحل خلاص حافضل معاكم ان شا ءالله للابد الا اذا عاوزين افلسع افلسع علئ طول .

 لا متفلسعش ياعم

----------


## man4com

بارك الله فيك اخي عرابي علي الموشر الاخير
وجزالك الله خيرك

----------


## deadsoul

*فراقٌٍِِ ومن فارقت غير مذمم   وأم ومن يممت خير ميمم*  *يا اهلا وسهلا سيدي ابو عون.*

----------


## azzoug

اهلا اخي ابوعون 
وان شاء الله  تكون بطلت السجائر 
وياريت ترجع المعرف السابق(ابو عون)

----------


## ابو مهاب

والله اسعدنى رجوعك كثيرا يا اخى ابو عون  :Asvc: 
واسعدتنى جدا كلماتك هذه التى تدل على طيب اصل وكرم خلق  :015: 
وكنت والله افتقد كيانا جميلا فى هذا المنتدى الملىء باشخاص اكثر من رائعين  :Good: 
وسواء كنت ابو عون او عرابى او ماكسيمس أوريليوس ( المصارع )  :Big Grin:  فستظل بالنسبه لى
 ابو عون بصوره الزعيم الراحل محمد نجيب قائد ثوره يوليو المجيده  :AA: 
وارى ان تخلع قناع المصارع هذا يا ابو عون وتعود لنا بصورتك الاصليه صوره احمد عرابى  :Ongue:  بما فيها من سماحه وطيب اصل او بصوره القائد محمد نجيب ( اللى انا وانت متفائلين بيها  :Hands: ) 
ومن ثم يعود الاسكندر بصوره الاسكندر المقدونى حتى تكتمل الصوره  :Big Grin: 
سعدت جدا برجوعك وبشجاعتك
والاعتراف بالحق فضيله ورجوله وشجاعه
وارجو الا تستخدم حد السيف بعد الان يا اخى ابو عون  :Teeth Smile: 
فلنستخدم المراجم  :Big Grin:   
والله وجودك ووجود الناس الطيبين والرجال الافاضل هنا فى هذا المنتدى = اكثر من الف مؤشر بن خياط او مؤشر بن لادن حتى  :Doh:  
بالنسبه لى لا اريد مؤشر 
اريد ابو عون    :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## القطرب

> السلام عليكم   
> (فريم 15 دقيقة)

  أخ طارق .. أرجو منك أن ترفق المؤشر الثالث ( الذي له ثلاث ألوان). 
  وشكراً لك.

----------


## ابو لاما

> بارك الله فيك اخي عرابي علي الموشر الاخير
> وجزالك الله خيرك

  

> *فراقٌٍِِ ومن فارقت غير مذمم وأم ومن يممت خير ميمم*  *يا اهلا وسهلا سيدي ابو عون.*

  
الله يخليك جرب المؤشر الجديد يجنن . :Regular Smile:   

> اهلا اخي ابوعون 
> وان شاء الله تكون بطلت السجائر 
> وياريت ترجع المعرف السابق(ابو عون)

 لا ما بطلت ومش راح ابطل . :Regular Smile:    

> والله اسعدنى رجوعك كثيرا يا اخى ابو عون 
> واسعدتنى جدا كلماتك هذه التى تدل على طيب اصل وكرم خلق 
> وكنت والله افتقد كيانا جميلا فى هذا المنتدى الملىء باشخاص اكثر من رائعين 
> وسواء كنت ابو عون او عرابى او ماكسيمس أوريليوس ( المصارع )  فستظل بالنسبه لى
> ابو عون بصوره الزعيم الراحل محمد نجيب قائد ثوره يوليو المجيده 
> وارى ان تخلع قناع المصارع هذا يا ابو عون وتعود لنا بصورتك الاصليه صوره احمد عرابى  بما فيها من سماحه وطيب اصل او بصوره القائد محمد نجيب ( اللى انا وانت متفائلين بيها ) 
> ومن ثم يعود الاسكندر بصوره الاسكندر المقدونى حتى تكتمل الصوره 
> سعدت جدا برجوعك وبشجاعتك
> والاعتراف بالحق فضيله ورجوله وشجاعه
> ...

 الله يخليك يا ابو مهاب وربنا يحفظك . :Regular Smile: 
انا حارجع بس مش اوئ كدا يعنئ نصن نص لانئ عقبال عندكم صرت نجم فوركسي ومشغول جدا . :Regular Smile: 
لكن مش راح انساكم وحاتحفكم ان شاء الله وعندئ طلب صغنن بس انا مش راح انفعل تانئ خالص ومش حارد علئ اي مخلوق كان فقط حاحط مشاركتئ وافلسع والباقئ عليكم . :Regular Smile: 
لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile: 
المؤشر تانئ مرة دا اهم واحد . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو الصلاح

يا هلا ابو عون و مرحبا بعودتك.... 
عندي لك شوي صور اذا حبيت تغير صورة المعرف   
او هذي   
و ممكن هذي تكون بالتوقيع     :Big Grin:  
بس حبيت امازحك و ارحب فيك  
اهلا بعودتك

----------


## درع الفاروق

هلا وغلا بالغالي ابو عون  
عوده حميده   
والله فرحنا بعودتك يا الغالي

----------


## aziz6565

فتحت الموضوع  لاكتبب طلب بعودتك 
فسبحان الله  وجدت انك عدت 
والله لقد افتقدت مواضيعك  و جميل منك و شجاعة تقديم الاعتذار فهذا ما يزيدك الا محبة بين اخونك 
welcome   back

----------


## نسبO

فراحنين بك يا ابو عون وعودا حميدا وان شاء الله يظل دائما هذا خلقك المعهود وهو العطاء بلا حدود  
انا لي فقط طلب صغنن انك لا تحط اي موضوع وتفلسع مثل ما قلت او اي مشاركة .... 
محبيك كثير وحسادك لا يقاسون بعدد محبيك وانت ونحن جميعا حتاج دائما الى الدعاء  
ولا ننك ابدا من الدعاء كلما جائت فرصة ونجحت تكون انت سبب في نجاحها وربما سبب في رزق احد الفقراء او الحتاجين بطريق غير مباشر  
فالاعضاء لو كسبوا بسبب اي استراتيجية حتما سيكون جزاء منها الى صدقات وزكوات ينالك منها النصيب الوافر لانك بعد الله كنت سببا في ذلك فلا تحرمنا وتحرم نفسك   
دمت موفقا لكل خير

----------


## توفيق

اهلا بك ابو عون 
و بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## ayman_am76

اهلا وسهلا بعودتك لمن احبوك اخي وعزيزي ابو عون (عرابي) بجد اشتقنالك الك وحشة 
ولا تنسانا او تتركنا مرة اخرى
تعودنا عليك 
تحياتي الك واتمنى لك التوفيق

----------


## Merchant

اخوي عرابي 
الحمد لله على السلامه ، و عوداً حميداً 
عندي ملحوظه على التمبليت الأخير 
الفوليوم في العملات لايمثل قيمه معينه و انا سبق ان ناقشت بعض من ممثلي البروكرز عن اختلاف الفوليوم في البلاتفورم من شركه لأخرى و أتضح لي أن اي فوليوم نشوفه إحنا كمتداولين لايمثل الفوليوم الحقيقي ، وبالتالي نفس الكلام ينطبق
 على ال on balance volume  
اقتراح من أخوك اننا نتجاهل اي حاجه لها علاقه بالفوليوم  وآسف على الإطاله واللقافه  :Asvc:

----------


## وسيم العتيبي

وهون كمان حياك الله حييتك في استراحه المنتدى وبحييك هون تستاهل والله  :Regular Smile:   
صبو القهوه لاخونا عرابي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

كم انا فرح بهذه العودة الحميدة وصدقني كنت متيقن من عودتك لانك اصيل لان الاخوة في الاصل يصفحون عن بعضهم وان حدث خلاف فهو بين اخوة واحبة ولا يريدون لبعض الا الخير فاهلا بك بين اخوتك وفي منزلك وبيتك  بيت الاحبة والاخوة ومهما بلغت الامور فانا على يقين من ان الاخوة قلوبهم طيبة وصافية 
تقبل خالص احترامي

----------


## ابراهيم نصار

حمد الله على السلامه يا ابو عون وان شاء الله رجعه حميده

----------


## hussain3000

مجهود رائع وكبير ما يبذله الاخوان وبالاخص صاحب الموضوع جزاه الله كل الخير فى محاولة الوصول الى الاعداد الافضل للمؤشر وهى محاولات يشكر عليها0000 ورغم اننى لااساهم فى هذا المجهود الا اننى من متابعى المؤشر فكانت لى عدة محاولات طبعا لم تكن افضل مما طرحه الاخ ابو عون0000 ولكن هناك تساؤلات فى ذهنى ارجو من الاخوان توضيحه0000 وبالاخص من الاخوان الذى اكدواانهم توصلوا الى الاعدادات الصحيحة00000  هل بلخياط يستعمل نفس المؤشر الذى بين يدينا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وما يفعلة فقط التغير فى الاعدادات والشكل ؟؟؟؟ علما بان هناك ثلاث مؤشرات او اكثر لها نفس فكرة المؤشربلخياط    والتساؤل الاخر هو00 هل يستعمل بلخياط اعدادات افتراضية موحده لجميع العملات؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وهل منصة التداول لها دور فى التغير فى شكل حركة المؤشر؟؟؟؟؟؟   ودمم0000 :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابو لاما

:AA:  :AA:  :AA:  :015:  :015: شباب ابشروا هذا اكسبرت للمؤشر مع نظام الدخول جربوه نتائجه للان ممتازة . :Regular Smile:  :015:  :015:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  
لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## عمران حسن

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
جزاك الله الف خير 
اخوك عمران  ود مدني بانت القصيم البدائع

----------


## ابو لاما

> يا هلا ابو عون و مرحبا بعودتك....   عندي لك شوي صور اذا حبيت تغير صورة المعرف    او هذي    و ممكن هذي تكون بالتوقيع      بس حبيت امازحك و ارحب فيك   اهلا بعودتك

 يا هلا والله هذا مسلسلي المفضل ايام الطفولة وشكرا لانك ذكرتنئ بايام رهيبة  :Ongue:    

> هلا وغلا بالغالي ابو عون  
> عوده حميده   
> والله فرحنا بعودتك يا الغالي

 الله يخليك لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:   

> فتحت الموضوع لاكتبب طلب بعودتك 
> فسبحان الله وجدت انك عدت 
> والله لقد افتقدت مواضيعك و جميل منك و شجاعة تقديم الاعتذار فهذا ما يزيدك الا محبة بين اخونك 
> welcome back

  
الله يخليك معقول ارك اخونئ قد اعلنتها حرب وانا وانتم المنتصرين باذن الله و لا نامت اعين الجبناء. :Regular Smile: 
واذا غامرت ففئ امر مروم ولا ترضئ بدون النجوم 
فطعم الموت في امر حقير كطعمه في امر عظيم . :Regular Smile:    

> فراحنين بك يا ابو عون وعودا حميدا وان شاء الله يظل دائما هذا خلقك المعهود وهو العطاء بلا حدود  
> انا لي فقط طلب صغنن انك لا تحط اي موضوع وتفلسع مثل ما قلت او اي مشاركة .... 
> محبيك كثير وحسادك لا يقاسون بعدد محبيك وانت ونحن جميعا حتاج دائما الى الدعاء  
> ولا ننك ابدا من الدعاء كلما جائت فرصة ونجحت تكون انت سبب في نجاحها وربما سبب في رزق احد الفقراء او الحتاجين بطريق غير مباشر  
> فالاعضاء لو كسبوا بسبب اي استراتيجية حتما سيكون جزاء منها الى صدقات وزكوات ينالك منها النصيب الوافر لانك بعد الله كنت سببا في ذلك فلا تحرمنا وتحرم نفسك   
> دمت موفقا لكل خير

 ان شاء الله الف خير . :Regular Smile:    

> اهلا بك ابو عون 
> و بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

  
الله يخليك موفقين جميعا ان شاء الله . :Regular Smile:    

> اهلا وسهلا بعودتك لمن احبوك اخي وعزيزي ابو عون (عرابي) بجد اشتقنالك الك وحشة 
> ولا تنسانا او تتركنا مرة اخرى
> تعودنا عليك 
> تحياتي الك واتمنى لك التوفيق

 ان شاء الله ما اتركم ثانئ . :Regular Smile:   

> اخوي عرابي  الحمد لله على السلامه ، و عوداً حميداً  عندي ملحوظه على التمبليت الأخير  الفوليوم في العملات لايمثل قيمه معينه و انا سبق ان ناقشت بعض من ممثلي البروكرز عن اختلاف الفوليوم في البلاتفورم من شركه لأخرى و أتضح لي أن اي فوليوم نشوفه إحنا كمتداولين لايمثل الفوليوم الحقيقي ، وبالتالي نفس الكلام ينطبق على ال on balance volume   اقتراح من أخوك اننا نتجاهل اي حاجه لها علاقه بالفوليوم وآسف على الإطاله واللقافه

 الفوليوم مبنئ الك وهو مهم وموضوع طويل راجع مواضيع الفوليوم في المنتدئ حتعرف اكثر . :Regular Smile:    

> وهون كمان حياك الله حييتك في استراحه المنتدى وبحييك هون تستاهل والله   
> صبو القهوه لاخونا عرابي

 الله يخليك يا حبيب . :Regular Smile:    

> كم انا فرح بهذه العودة الحميدة وصدقني كنت متيقن من عودتك لانك اصيل لان الاخوة في الاصل يصفحون عن بعضهم وان حدث خلاف فهو بين اخوة واحبة ولا يريدون لبعض الا الخير فاهلا بك بين اخوتك وفي منزلك وبيتك بيت الاحبة والاخوة ومهما بلغت الامور فانا على يقين من ان الاخوة قلوبهم طيبة وصافية 
> تقبل خالص احترامي

  
الله يخليك ان شاءالله الف خير وكلنا لبعض ان شاء الله . :Regular Smile:   

> حمد الله على السلامه يا ابو عون وان شاء الله رجعه حميده

  
الله يسلمك . :Regular Smile:   

> مجهود رائع وكبير ما يبذله الاخوان وبالاخص صاحب الموضوع جزاه الله كل الخير فى محاولة الوصول الى الاعداد الافضل للمؤشر وهى محاولات يشكر عليها0000 ورغم اننى لااساهم فى هذا المجهود الا اننى من متابعى المؤشر فكانت لى عدة محاولات طبعا لم تكن افضل مما طرحه الاخ ابو عون0000 ولكن هناك تساؤلات فى ذهنى ارجو من الاخوان توضيحه0000 وبالاخص من الاخوان الذى اكدواانهم توصلوا الى الاعدادات الصحيحة00000  هل بلخياط يستعمل نفس المؤشر الذى بين يدينا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وما يفعلة فقط التغير فى الاعدادات والشكل ؟؟؟؟ علما بان هناك ثلاث مؤشرات او اكثر لها نفس فكرة المؤشربلخياط    والتساؤل الاخر هو00 هل يستعمل بلخياط اعدادات افتراضية موحده لجميع العملات؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وهل منصة التداول لها دور فى التغير فى شكل حركة المؤشر؟؟؟؟؟؟   ودمم0000

 التساءولات اجبنا عليه المؤشر ليس كل شئ النظرة الاساسية اولا المؤشر لتحديد نقاط الدخول .
لكم كل الود والتقدير .
هذا الاكسبرت للمؤشر مع نظام الدخول . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
> جزاك الله الف خير 
> اخوك عمران ود مدني بانت القصيم البدائع

  
يا اهلا وسهلا اخوك من بورسودان اصلا لكن درس في مدنئ وعجبتنئ مدنئ شديد وكل سنة لازم اروح هناك وناوئ اعيش هناك ان شاء الله انا ساكن هناك في عمارة الامارت في السوق ودرست طب بجامعة الجزيرة . :Regular Smile:

----------


## توفيق

اخي ابو عون يا ريت تشوف مؤشر التايم وتعدل عليه  لانه صراحة بطيء  و ما يعطي اشارات ممتازة ولو انه جيد
بارك الله فيك

----------


## ابو لاما

> اخي ابو عون يا ريت تشوف مؤشر التايم وتعدل عليه لانه صراحة بطيء و ما يعطي اشارات ممتازة ولو انه جيد
> بارك الله فيك

  
ان شاء الله احاول جهدي . :Regular Smile:

----------


## عمران حسن

> يا اهلا وسهلا اخوك من بورسودان اصلا لكن درس في مدنئ وعجبتنئ مدنئ شديد وكل سنة لازم اروح هناك وناوئ اعيش هناك ان شاء الله انا ساكن هناك في عمارة الامارت في السوق ودرست طب بجامعة الجزيرة .

 مرحبا مليون  المؤشر الاخير لا يعمل

----------


## أبوعبدالرشيد

اخوي عرابي 
الحمد لله على السلامه ، و عوداً حميداً   _ممكن نستغني عن المؤشرات بالتمبلت اللي اسمه الغفران صح والا انا غلطااااااااان  ؟_

----------


## ابو لاما

> مرحبا مليون   المؤشر الاخير لا يعمل

  
الاخير دا مش مؤشر دا اكسبرت للمتاجرة الالية  . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> اخوي عرابي  الحمد لله على السلامه ، و عوداً حميداً   _ممكن نستغني عن المؤشرات بالتمبلت اللي اسمه الغفران صح والا انا غلطااااااااان ؟_

 ايوا ممكن . :Regular Smile:

----------


## أبوعبدالرشيد

شكرا لك اخي ابوعون وفي ميزان حسناتك   نفسي ومنا عيني القا عندك مؤشر للفوليوم    
بس ما يكون على شكل أعمده كالمعروف عندنا  
محتاجه على الشكل التالي 
يتكون من خطين ويعطي تقاطعات مع الحركة مثل الماكد والاوستوكاستك   لك كل الشكر والتقدير

----------


## ابو لاما

> شكرا لك اخي ابوعون وفي ميزان حسناتك   نفسي ومنا عيني القا عندك مؤشر للفوليوم    بس ما يكون على شكل أعمده كالمعروف عندنا  محتاجه على الشكل التالي  يتكون من خطين ويعطي تقاطعات مع الحركة مثل الماكد والاوستوكاستك   لك كل الشكر والتقدير

 استخدم on balance volume ممتاز جدا .:9

----------


## أبوعبدالرشيد

> استخدم on balance volume ممتاز جدا .:9

    ايش تقصد ب 9    المؤشر المطلوب هو مؤشر الفوليوم بإعداداته العادية دون فصل أحجام البيع عن أحجام الشراء   لكن يظهر بشكل خطين 
يعني طريقة عمله volume oscillator
خط سريع وخط بطيء وهكذا   اتمنى تكون الاجابه عندك

----------


## ابو لاما

> ايش تقصد ب 9    المؤشر المطلوب هو مؤشر الفوليوم بإعداداته العادية دون فصل أحجام البيع عن أحجام الشراء   لكن يظهر بشكل خطين  يعني طريقة عمله volume oscillator خط سريع وخط بطيء وهكذا    اتمنى تكون الاجابه عندك

 الاجابة للاسف مش عندئ وربنا يوفقك . :Regular Smile:

----------


## أبوعبدالرشيد

شكرا لك اخي ابوعون   بس ما شرحت لنا كيفية الدخول بالمؤشر الخليط اللي باللون الاخضر والاحمر والفوليوم يعني الار اس اي والس سي اي  يعني كيف ادخل شراء بهذا المؤشر  ؟  وكيف ادخل بيع بهذا المؤشر  ؟  وشكرا ً

----------


## نسبO

يوجد لدي اكثر من تمبلت با عدادات مختلفة فهل يتداخل تمبلت  الغفران معهم اثناء تركيبه اما  انه لا علاقة له بالبقية من الاعدادات  
دمت بود ابو عون والاخوان

----------


## pirlo777

متابعين

----------


## Sonah

دخول بيع على Gbp/usd

----------


## ابو لاما

> شكرا لك اخي ابوعون   بس ما شرحت لنا كيفية الدخول بالمؤشر الخليط اللي باللون الاخضر والاحمر والفوليوم يعني الار اس اي والس سي اي  يعني كيف ادخل شراء بهذا المؤشر ؟  وكيف ادخل بيع بهذا المؤشر ؟  وشكرا ً

 لا شكر علئ واج وعذرا لتاخر الرد نظام التوقي نظام نقاط يعنئ كل مؤشر تعطيه نقطة ما عدا المؤشر الاعمدة اللونها برتقالئ تعطيه نقتطين اذا تجاوز المستوئ الثالث وتبيع من الخط الاحمر وتشرئ من الخط الاخضر . :Regular Smile:    

> يوجد لدي اكثر من تمبلت با عدادات مختلفة فهل يتداخل تمبلت الغفران معهم اثناء تركيبه اما انه لا علاقة له بالبقية من الاعدادات  
> دمت بود ابو عون والاخوان

 جرب ديمو وشوف اليناسب معاك . :Regular Smile:    

> متابعين

  

> دخول بيع على Gbp/usd

 بالتوفيق ان شاء الله . :Regular Smile:

----------


## فيصل-أبو سعيد

> شباب السلام عليكم انا اخطاءت في حق الاخ فهد الكويت واتمنئ انه يعذرنئ واخطاءت في حقكم وحق المنتدئ وحق نفسي كمان وارجو منكم الغفران .
> هذا المؤشر المطور اخيرا خصيصا لكم وهو اخر مؤشر عسئ ان تصفحوا عنئ .
> لكم كل الود والتقدير .

    عودا حميدا أخي أبا عون  نورت المنتدى    :Asvc:

----------


## فيصل-أبو سعيد

> فرصة بيع USD-CHF     و الرجاء إخواني عدم الإحراج بطرح المؤشرات لأسباب خاصة خاترجة عن إرادتي.

     ههههههههههه  :No3:   كما قال الأول  إلى حيث ألقت رحلها أم قشعم

----------


## mad_amer

> اخوي عرابي  الحمد لله على السلامه ، و عوداً حميداً   _ممكن نستغني عن المؤشرات بالتمبلت اللي اسمه الغفران صح والا انا غلطااااااااان ؟_

   
وين  التمبلت لو سمحتوا

----------


## طارق حسين

السلام عليكم  المجنون (فريم 15 دقيقة)

----------


## فيصل-أبو سعيد

> السلام عليكم   المجنون (فريم 15 دقيقة)

    أخي طارق  ما هو المؤشر الملون الذي تستخدمه في أسفل شاشة الشارت ؟؟ وممكن ترفقه لو سمحت

----------


## deadsoul

> أخي طارق  ما هو المؤشر الملون الذي تستخدمه في أسفل شاشة الشارت ؟؟ وممكن ترفقه لو سمحت
>  [/center]

 *هذا مؤشر ستوياستك ملون وتستطيع تغيير الالوان كما تحب اتفضل حمل بسرعه *

----------


## فيصل-أبو سعيد

> *هذا مؤشر ستوياستك ملون وتستطيع تغيير الالوان كما تحب اتفضل حمل بسرعه*

  تسلم ايدك يا شيخ  ماهي اعداداته ؟؟  وطلب آخر لو سمحت  فيه مؤشر اسمه extra-forex timing  اللي يخبيه بعض الشباب تقدر تجيبه ؟  :Wink Smile:

----------


## deadsoul

> تسلم ايدك يا شيخ  ماهي اعداداته ؟؟  وطلب آخر لو سمحت  فيه مؤشر اسمه extra-forex timing  اللي يخبيه بعض الشباب تقدر تجيبه ؟

 *
يا اخي انا مستغرب انهم اعضاء هنا ويستفيدون من المنتدى وينهلون من تعب الاخرين ولا يجدون غظاظه في القول لا استطيع ان اعطيكم او ان اشارككم ما لدي رغم انهم كرام من بلد كريم وبالنسبه للمؤشر فهذا الاسم مضلل او على الاقل محتكر لدى بعض الاخوان هنا وبعضهم لديه غايه من اظهاره في الصور والشاطر يفهم.*

----------


## فيصل-أبو سعيد

> *هذا مؤشر ستوياستك ملون وتستطيع تغيير الالوان كما تحب اتفضل حمل بسرعه*

  أخي ديدسول  جربته ولكنه يختلف عن مؤشر طارق حسين

----------


## طارق حسين

السلام عليكم 
 فرص خلال اليوم
على المجنون والباوند 
(فريم 15 دقيقة)

----------


## فيصل-أبو سعيد

> السلام عليكم  
> فرص خلال اليوم
> على المجنون والباوند  
> (فريم 15 دقيقة)

     يا طارق ايش فيك مطنش ؟؟!!!  أنا ثاني  واحد يطلب منك المؤشر اللي تحت و أنت ما ترد ؟؟  عسى المانع خير

----------


## اباعبدالله

> يا طارق ايش فيك مطنش ؟؟!!!  أنا ثاني واحد يطلب منك المؤشر اللي تحت و أنت ما ترد ؟؟  عسى المانع خير
> [/center]

 ياليت اخوي طارق 
ترفق لنا المؤشر اللي تحت 
وشاكر لك مقدماً

----------


## وسيم العتيبي

جزاكم الله خير يا شباب على هذا المجهود الرائع وبارك الله فيكم  
الغريب في الامر انو مؤشر الزمن الفعلي موجود مع عدة اشخاص بس ولا واحد راضي يضعه   
ما هو السبب  :Regular Smile:  
هل تخاف انو الرزق عليك يذيق لما تضعه لاخوانك  :016:  
او انك تشتريه ويحلفك الي باعك ياه انو لا تضعه لاحد  :Regular Smile:   
او اذا وضعته سوف يتم اغتيالك من بنخياط  :Regular Smile:  
يعني هي محاوله لفهم بعض النفسيات لا اكثر ولا اقل  :Regular Smile:

----------


## مصطفى فارس

> يا طارق ايش فيك مطنش ؟؟!!!   أنا ثاني واحد يطلب منك المؤشر اللي تحت و أنت ما ترد ؟؟  عسى المانع خير

    المؤشر المطلوب  تحياتى   
[/CENTER]

----------


## markov

> المؤشر المطلوب  تحياتى
> [/center]  
> [/center]

 مصطفى فارس كاسر الاحتكارات والمحتكرين  :Good:  تحيه وشكر.

----------


## طارق حسين

السلام عليكم  ممتاز اخي مصطفى   :015:     اخيرا رسالتي وصلت للاسف جميع الاعضاء منتظرين مؤشر بالخياط  كأنه المتاجرة بدون مؤشر بالخياط لا تصلح

----------


## جمال بسيس

> المؤشر المطلوب  تحياتى
> [/center]  
> [/center]

 مشكور يا مصطفى وهذا المؤشر لعيون الشباب واتوقع يجب تغير اعداداته من فريم لاخر.. يعني على فريم ربع ساعة ضع 15 وهكذا..

----------


## markov

> السلام عليكم    ممتاز اخي مصطفى      اخيرا رسالتي وصلت للاسف جميع الاعضاء منتظرين مؤشر بالخياط كأنه المتاجرة بدون مؤشر بالخياط لا تصلح

 امر مضحك والله .. ما انت قاعد بتتاجر عليه .. وبتخلي لعاب الاخرين يسيل من دقه مؤشراتك .. وتيجي تقول للأسف ووا اسفاه .. هل هذا هو الرد المناسب في رايك؟؟ على القليله كنت رديت على الطلب بالرفض .. اما وانك تحط الشارتات والمؤشرات في كامل وعيها في أستعراض قوي للعضلات .. فهذا ما يسمى بالانانيه يا صديقي .. وعلى كل حال الاخ مصطفى كسر احتكارك للمؤشر .. فهل انت غضبان ..؟؟ ههههههههههههههههههه والله ان شر البليه ما يضحك.

----------


## طارق حسين

السلام عليكم اخي markov اولا اشكرك على الرد اللطيف  والله اعلم كان قصدي لفت انتباه الاعضاء بأمكانية استخدام مؤشرات غير مؤشر بالخياط والمؤشرات موجودة ليس انا صاحبها او محتكرها  اما بالنسبة للاخ فيصل وهو طلب مني انزال المؤشرات تم مراسلته على الخاص وابلغته بهذا الكلام

----------


## جمال بسيس

> السلام عليكم  اخي markov اولا اشكرك على الرد اللطيف  والله اعلم كان قصدي لفت انتباه الاعضاء بأمكانية استخدام مؤشرات غير مؤشر بالخياط والمؤشرات موجودة ليس انا صاحبها او محتكرها   اما بالنسبة للاخ فيصل وهو طلب مني انزال المؤشرات تم مراسلته على الخاص وابلغته بهذا الكلام

  السلام عليكم.... الله اعلم ما في النوايا اخي ولكني رائيت الشباب يستجدوك.. اذا كان قصدك كما قلت فلما لا تضع التمبلت كامل للشباب؟؟؟ ام تريدهم ان يكتشفوه لوحدهم؟؟؟

----------


## markov

> السلام عليكم  اخي markov اولا اشكرك على الرد اللطيف  والله اعلم كان قصدي لفت انتباه الاعضاء بأمكانية استخدام مؤشرات غير مؤشر بالخياط والمؤشرات موجودة ليس انا صاحبها او محتكرها   اما بالنسبة للاخ فيصل وهو طلب مني انزال المؤشرات تم مراسلته على الخاص وابلغته بهذا الكلام

 كنت وفرت على نفسك الانتقاذ لو انك قلت هذا من الاول ووضعت مؤشرات اخرى تفي بنفس الغرض .. وافهمت الجميع على العام ما افهمته للأخ فيصل على الخاص .. وخلاص. تحياتي.

----------


## طارق حسين

السلام عليكم  تفضل اخي markov  هذه رسالتي على الخاص للاخ فيصل 
اخي الفاضل فيصل
انا مو مطنشك كما تقول ولكن عندما وجدت كل الاعضاء ينتظرون مؤشر بالخياط الاصلي حبيت الفت انتباهم بأمكانية استبداله بمؤشرات ثانية تأكد عملية الدخول .
وانا كنت اتاجر بمؤشرين فقط وعلى فيرم 15 دقيقة ولما وجدت الموضوع استخدمت المؤشر مركز الثقل وغيرت في اعداداته حتى يناسب المؤشرين يلي بستخدمهم ولو لاحظة في المشاركات القديمة لي كنت اعرض فقط مؤشر واحد وقصدت ان اعرض المؤشر الاخر حتى الفت انتباه الاعضاء هناك اكثر من مؤشر يستطيع تأكيد عملية الدخول شراء او بيع .
والمقصد بعرض الشارت ارسال رسالة للاعضاء عدم انتظار مؤشر بالخياط والاجتهاد في ايجاد مؤشرات تساعدهم على المتاجرة. 
اخي markov هل تعتبر هذه انانية

----------


## M. Abo samra

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته يا رب يوسع رزقك يا ابو عون و يبارك لك في مالك و صحتك و الله اني احبك في الله   يا ريت يا استاذي ارفاق اخر تعديل علي المؤشر و الشرح فالموضوع صفحاته كترت و كل مااقلب الصفحات الاقي تعديل و حاجات زياده اضيفت  و نطلب من المشرفين نقلهم في اول مشاركه في الموضوع و لو انت مش فاضي   يا ريت احد الاخوه اللي متابعين الموضوع من الاول يقوموا بالعمليه دي   و جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته  يا رب يوسع رزقك يا ابو عون و يبارك لك في مالك و صحتك و الله اني احبك في الله   يا ريت يا استاذي ارفاق اخر تعديل علي المؤشر و الشرح فالموضوع صفحاته كترت و كل مااقلب الصفحات الاقي تعديل و حاجات زياده اضيفت  و نطلب من المشرفين نقلهم في اول مشاركه في الموضوع و لو انت مش فاضي   يا ريت احد الاخوه اللي متابعين الموضوع من الاول يقوموا بالعمليه دي    و جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم

 جزاك الله الف خير تفضل كل الانظمة مع الشرح . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## markov

> السلام عليكم   تفضل اخي markov  هذه رسالتي على الخاص للاخ فيصل  اخي الفاضل فيصل
> انا مو مطنشك كما تقول ولكن عندما وجدت كل الاعضاء ينتظرون مؤشر بالخياط الاصلي حبيت الفت انتباهم بأمكانية استبداله بمؤشرات ثانية تأكد عملية الدخول .
> وانا كنت اتاجر بمؤشرين فقط وعلى فيرم 15 دقيقة ولما وجدت الموضوع استخدمت المؤشر مركز الثقل وغيرت في اعداداته حتى يناسب المؤشرين يلي بستخدمهم ولو لاحظة في المشاركات القديمة لي كنت اعرض فقط مؤشر واحد وقصدت ان اعرض المؤشر الاخر حتى الفت انتباه الاعضاء هناك اكثر من مؤشر يستطيع تأكيد عملية الدخول شراء او بيع .
> والمقصد بعرض الشارت ارسال رسالة للاعضاء عدم انتظار مؤشر بالخياط والاجتهاد في ايجاد مؤشرات تساعدهم على المتاجرة.   اخي markov هل تعتبر هذه انانية

  

> كنت وفرت على نفسك الانتقاذ لو انك قلت هذا من الاول ووضعت مؤشرات اخرى تفي بنفس الغرض .. وافهمت الجميع على العام ما افهمته للأخ فيصل على الخاص .. وخلاص. تحياتي.

 هذه طبعا ليست انانيه ولكن كيف كان ليتسنى لن معرفه ما يدور في صناديق الرسائل المخفيه والمغلقه باحكام؟؟؟ .. ردي السابق مكرر .. و حقك علينا اخي طارق.

----------


## M. Abo samra

ابو عون في 6 تمبلت اي واحد منهم الصحيح ؟؟

----------


## ابو لاما

> ابو عون في 6 تمبلت اي واحد منهم الصحيح ؟؟

 استخدم اي واحد شوف الينفع معك جرب ديمو الاول . :Regular Smile:

----------


## طارق حسين

السلام عليكم ولا يهمك اخي markov  بالنسبة لي صاحب الاستراتيجية هو الاخ الفاضل ابوعون فعلا بذل مجهود كبير بارك الله فيه وراح اشرح طريقتي في المتاجرة  بعد اذن ابوعون

----------


## اباعبدالله

> السلام عليكم  ولا يهمك اخي markov  بالنسبة لي صاحب الاستراتيجية هو الاخ الفاضل ابوعون فعلا بذل مجهود كبير بارك الله فيه وراح اشرح طريقتي في المتاجرة بعد اذن ابوعون

 اخي ابوعون لم يطرح الموضوع الا  
للفائده العامه  ومن لديه اي تحسين او تطوير اوفكره جديده 
يحاول طرحها 
وبالطبع لن ننسى فضل اخونا ابوعون وجهوده 
ونتمنى ان نتقدم الى الامام 
بتعاون الجميع 
رزقنا الله واياكم خير الجزاء

----------


## طارق حسين

السلام عليكم  الفريم المستخدم هو 15 دقيقة والتمبلت هو ابوعون مع تغير الاعدادات كما هو موضح على الشارت بعد تنزيل التمبلت ابو عون ضع الماوس على الخط الاحمر المتصل وغير الاعدادات ومن ثم الخط الاحمر المتقطع وثم الخط الازرق  بالترتيب كما هو موضح على الشارت

----------


## طارق حسين

طبعا المقصود بالخط الازرق هو الخط المتقطع وليس المتصل

----------


## اباعبدالله

> طبعا المقصود بالخط الازرق هو الخط المتقطع وليس المتصل

 بارك الله فيك اخوي طارق 
لكن هل الاعدادات تطبق على جميع العملات ام هناك اختلاف

----------


## طارق حسين

اول شرط لدخول شراء هو ملامسة السعر للخط الاخضر  ثاني شرط هو نزول مؤشر spearmen تحت المستوى -8. طبعا عند البيع بالعكس فوق المستوى +8. مع تغيير المؤشر في خانة next time frame الى 15 وهو الشارت المستخدم

----------


## طارق حسين

نعم على جميع العملات والذهب والنفط والداوجونز

----------


## جمال بسيس

مشكور اخ طارق بس ممكن تكمل معروفك وتضع لنا التمبلت كامل.. يعني جاهز بعد التعديلات ويا ريت تغير اسم التمبلت لان من كثر ما نزلت تمبلتات تشابهت الاسماء وصار الواحد يضيع ....

----------


## اباعبدالله

> نعم على جميع العملات والذهب والنفط والداوجونز

 اجعل عمرك طويل قل اميين :Eh S(7):  
جاري التطبيق 
لكن اخي لو كان له تمبليت يكون افضل واسهل 
ولا وش رايك  :Wink Smile:

----------


## طارق حسين

حتى يتم التأكد من نقطة الدخول نستخدم مؤشر rsi باعداد 8 مع اضافة مستويات 80 و 70 و 30 و 20  و 50 على الشارت لاحظو عندما نزل مؤشر rsi بين المستوى 20 و30 وهي نقطة تشبع  يدل انه السعر تشبع وراح يرتد للاعلى  ملاحظة عند نزول مؤشر بين المستوى 20 و30 ودخلت عملية شراء ثم عكسك السعر اكثر من 100 نقطة لا تخاف قوم بعملية التبريد (الافرجة) وراح يرجع السعر يصعد بنسبة 99.9% طبعا العكس عند البيع صعود المؤشر بين المستوى 80 و 70

----------


## اباعبدالله

اخوي طارق 
للاسف مؤشر spearmen مو شغال معي بعد وضعه  ياليت تتأكد   لان بعد وضعه على الشارت يظهر لي ابيض في ابيض  خالي من المؤشر

----------


## طارق حسين

نفس الكشف السابق لاحظو على المراكز كان كل ما يعكس السعر اعمل تبريد(الافرجة) بالنسبة للتمبليت تريت احد الاخوة يساعدنا في هذا الموضوع للاسف ما عندي فكرة شلون عمله

----------


## طارق حسين

جرب وضع المؤشرين مرة ثانية  وارجو ما اكون قصرت مع اي احد ونقطة الخروج عند لمس مؤشر rsi خط 50  او اي ربح تشوفوه مناسب وضروري عدم الطمع وارجو التجربة على الديمو اولا

----------


## اباعبدالله

> جرب وضع المؤشرين مرة ثانية  وارجو ما اكون قصرت مع اي احد ونقطة الخروج عند لمس مؤشر rsi خط 50  او اي ربح تشوفوه مناسب وضروري عدم الطمع وارجو التجربة على الديمو اولا

 عال العال :Ongue:  
وراح ننقل لكم احداث ومجريات وقائع المؤشر :Boxing:  ههههههه 
شكر لك اخوي على جهودك 
ورزقنا الله واياك وصاحب الطرح المميز ابوعون 
وجميع اعضاء هذا الصرح 
خير الجزاء

----------


## طارق حسين

السلام عليكم الشكر للاخ ابوعون لانه بصراحة بذل مجهود كبير والشكر الثاني للاخ مصطفى فارس لانه العضو الوحيد اهتم في البحث عن المؤشرات  وان شاء الله ما راح تحتاجو مؤشر بالخياط

----------


## طارق حسين

السلام عليكم بالنسبة للتمبليت لا اعرف كيفية عمله ممكن احد من الاخوة يساعدنا في موضوع التمبليت

----------


## DreamwalkeR

> السلام عليكم   بالنسبة للتمبليت لا اعرف كيفية عمله ممكن احد من الاخوة يساعدنا في موضوع التمبليت

 وأنت واقف بالماوس على الشارت كليك يمين واذهب لTemplate ثم save template  بعدين تقدر تجيبه من نفس الفولدر اللي حفظته فيه.

----------


## طارق حسين

السلام عليكم تفضل هذا التمبلت وان شاء الله هو المطلوب

----------


## طارق حسين

السلام عليكم يلي تابع كان في فرصة على الباوند

----------


## طارق حسين

ملاحظة مهمة ارجو من الجميع عدم الطمع وبسهولة كل يوم تعمل 1000 دولار ان شاء الله

----------


## فيصل-أبو سعيد

> المؤشر المطلوب  تحياتى

  

> [/CENTER]

  :015:   تسلم ايدك يا بطل  يا اخي أنت جمايلك كثير الله يجزيك خير الجزاء 
 [/CENTER]

----------


## جمال بسيس

> السلام عليكم   تفضل هذا التمبلت وان شاء الله هو المطلوب

  مشكور يا طارق فعلا هو المطلوب  :Eh S(7):

----------


## طارق حسين

فرصة على نيوزلندي وسعر الباوند الان 1.5415

----------


## طارق حسين

ان شاء الله تكون الفكرة واضحة للجميع ونكون قدرنا نحل مشكلة بالخياط  :Asvc:

----------


## فيصل-أبو سعيد

> السلام عليكم   ممتاز اخي مصطفى      اخيرا رسالتي وصلت للاسف جميع الاعضاء منتظرين مؤشر بالخياط كأنه المتاجرة بدون مؤشر بالخياط لا تصلح

     أخي العزيز طارق  أولا : جزاك الله كل خير وأنا شاكر ومقدر.  ثانيا: أنا اختلف معك في طريقتك التي اتبعتها لأنا لم نطلب مؤشر بلخياط ولكنا لاحظنا أنك تستخدم مؤشر (حتى اسمه لم تظهره في الشارتات التي تضعها) وكنا نريد أن نعرف ماهي طريقتك التي تنزل على أساسها الشارتات.  ثالثا: أشكرك مرة أخرى ,,, وأرجو أن يبقى الود حتى وإن حصل اختلاف الرأي   تقبل مودتي  :Eh S(7):

----------


## طارق حسين

السلام عليكم اخي فيصل كلنا عرب  ولم اقصد الانانية في الموضوع  وكان هدفي هو عدم تركيز الاعضاء على مؤشر بالخياط  والاجتهاد في المؤشرات الاخرى  كما قلت سابقا وضعته لغرض لفت انتباه الاعضاء وكنت راح استمر في وضع مؤشرات حتى ينتبه احد الاعضاء  وادعو الله ان يستفيد جميع الاعضاء

----------


## خط القلم

اخوي طارق شكر لك

----------


## طارق حسين

لا شكر على واجب والشكر لله وحده   وشكر خاص للاخ ابوعون  لاني مجرب البحث والمتابعة والتجربة واعرف كم هي متعبه

----------


## طارق حسين

الفرص السابقة على الباوند والنيوزلندي شوفو السعر وين صار (عدم الطمع) :Asvc:

----------


## طارق حسين

طبعا كانت  فرصة على المجنون عن تجربة ما راح تلحقو على الفرص  وبسهولة تقدر تحصل 1000 دولار يومي (ان شاء الله)

----------


## طارق حسين

البترول

----------


## mohnaas

*اشكر جميع الاخوة على هذه المؤشرات وجزاكم كل خير ان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتكم*

----------


## طارق حسين

فرصة شراء على البترول

----------


## فيصل-أبو سعيد

أخي طارق  أنا لاحظت أن اعداداتك (الرقم 1 بدل 4 أو 2) في مؤشر مركز الثقل جعلت المؤشر على شكل قناة. ولدي استفسارات:  1- هل تؤيد الشراء حتى لو كانت القناة هابطة أم تفضل التعامل مع اتجاه القناة؟؟ 2- إذا كنا سننتظر السعر لكي يصل للخط الأحمر الثقيل -فوق- أو الأخضر الثقيل - تحت - فما فائدة الخطوط البينية ولماذا نضيفها ما دام أنها بدون وظيفة ؟؟  وشكرا لك أخي العزيز

----------


## طارق حسين

> أخي طارق  أنا لاحظت أن اعداداتك (الرقم 1 بدل 4 أو 2) في مؤشر مركز الثقل جعلت المؤشر على شكل قناة. ولدي استفسارات:  1- هل تؤيد الشراء حتى لو كانت القناة هابطة أم تفضل التعامل مع اتجاه القناة؟؟ 2- إذا كنا سننتظر السعر لكي يصل للخط الأحمر الثقيل -فوق- أو الأخضر الثقيل - تحت - فما فائدة الخطوط البينية ولماذا نضيفها ما دام أنها بدون وظيفة ؟؟  وشكرا لك أخي العزيز

 عند وصول السعر للخط الاحمر العريض او المتقطع  مع اكتمال شروط  الدخول بغض النظر من اتجاه القناة
وهذه نتيجة اليوم والحمد لله تم ربح مبلغ فوق 1000 دولار :Asvc:

----------


## af159

فرصة للمتابعة علي  الباوند / ين ولو كان المؤشر اللي تحت هو اللي بيبحث عنه الاخوة فانا مستعد لارفاقه فورا

----------


## mohamed hamed

> عند وصول السعر للخط الاحمر العريض او المتقطع مع اكتمال شروط الدخول بغض النظر من اتجاه القناة
> وهذه نتيجة اليوم والحمد لله تم ربح مبلغ فوق 1000 دولار

 ربنا يبارك ويزيد اخى طارق وان كنا نرجوك ان تضع بعض الفرص حالة حدوثها 
منها نستفيد من الفرصة حيث ان معظمنا يعانى خسائر كثيرة وفى نفس الوقت 
تعتبر امثلة عملية لحين اتقان طريقة العمل والله الموفق

----------


## طارق حسين

> ربنا يبارك ويزيد اخى طارق وان كنا نرجوك ان تضع بعض الفرص حالة حدوثها 
> منها نستفيد من الفرصة حيث ان معظمنا يعانى خسائر كثيرة وفى نفس الوقت 
> تعتبر امثلة عملية لحين اتقان طريقة العمل والله الموفق

 ان شاء الله اخي محمد عند وجود اي فرصة سوف اضعها

----------


## deadsoul

*هل هذه فرصه برأيك اخ طارق ام هناك خطأ ما؟*

----------


## اباعبدالله

> *هل هذه فرصه برأيك اخ طارق ام هناك خطأ ما؟*

 أعتقد اخي الكريم ان الترند يلعب دور رئيسي 
يعني مثلاً اذا الترند نازل يفضل الدخول بيع والعكس صحيح 
الان بوند فرنك واليورو بوند 
خارج الخط ايضاَ 
ننتظر تعليق اخونا طارق

----------


## طارق حسين

> *هل هذه فرصه برأيك اخ طارق ام هناك خطأ ما؟*

 انتبه الان على مؤشر spearmen اذا نزل تحت مستوى 30 ادخل شراء ولا تخاف

----------


## طارق حسين

قصدي تحت المستوى -8. بالنسبة لمؤشر spearmen  بالنسبة للباوند سويسري حتى لو السعر يلعب تحت الخط الاخضر انتظر ايضا اكتمال شروط دخول المؤشرين وهي حاليا فرصة شراء كما موضح على الشارت

----------


## طارق حسين

> أعتقد اخي الكريم ان الترند يلعب دور رئيسي 
> يعني مثلاً اذا الترند نازل يفضل الدخول بيع والعكس صحيح 
> الان بوند فرنك واليورو بوند 
> خارج الخط ايضاَ 
> ننتظر تعليق اخونا طارق

 اخي ابا عبد الله ملاحظتك جدا جميلة وخاصة بالنسبة للمحافظ الصغيرة راح نعتبر القناة هي تحدد التريند وكما تفضلت اذا كانت نزول نأخذ فرص البيع والعكس 
بالنسبة لي ادخل كل الفرص لانه المحفظة تستحمل 500 نقطة لكل عملة  :Big Grin:

----------


## ابراهيم نصار

مجهود رائع ياشباب

----------


## ابو لاما

> مجهود رائع ياشباب

 لا مش معقولة غير الصورة والمعرف وما عرفتك اعذرنئ حبيبي البرنس اخبارك ايش والله مشتاق ك ما عرف الا الان . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابراهيم نصار

> لا مش معقولة غير الصورة والمعرف وما عرفتك اعذرنئ حبيبي البرنس اخبارك ايش والله مشتاق ك ما عرف الا الان .
> لك كل الود والتقدير .

  
ههههههه لا ولا يهمك ياغالي بس انا مغير المعرف من فتره والصوره ليست لي 
هل لوالدي الغالي  
المهم انا متابع معاكم بصمت وانا حاليا مش شغال بالمؤشر لاني متوقف فتره عن المتاجره 
الى ان اجد طريقي في البورصه بصوره صحيحه

----------


## Sonah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
احب ان اسجل اعجابي الشديد بإستراتيجيه مركز الثقل 
الى ابو عون  والى "طارق حسين" بس بلاش يكرر حركته السابقه مره ثانيه !  
جميع الصفقات التي فتحتها رابحه  سواء كانت بمؤشر "الغفران" التابع لأبو عون  لفريمات الـH4 او لإعدادات طارق حسين الخاصه بالفريم ابو 15 دقيقه !!   :012:

----------


## eyad61

اخي طارق ممكن المؤشرات مع التمبليت 
وجزاك الله خير

----------


## طارق حسين

> اخي طارق ممكن المؤشرات مع التمبليت 
> وجزاك الله خير

 تفضل اخي اياد

----------


## طارق حسين

السلام عليكم بفضل الله هذه نتائج اليوم يتم الدخول بيع مع اتجاه القناة هبوط والدخول شراء اذا كانت القناة صعود

----------


## السلحف الصغير

[IMG]http://img381.imageshack.us/img381/5678/**********cq9.jpg[/IMG] 
[IMG]http://img128.imageshack.us/img128/7974/**********2ib7.jpg[/IMG]   
الحمد لله النتائج الجديدة لمؤشر مركز ثقل السوق وانشاء الله ترقبون النتائج الجديدة التي احققها بهذا المؤشر والفضل كما يقولون الاخوة وحقيقة يعود اولا لله وبعدها الاخ ابو عون سوف اجرب هذا المؤشر لمدة ثلات الشهر وبعدها سوف اضع تقرير خاص لهذا المؤشر باذن الله وشكرا للاخ ابو عون ولو كانت في نسخة اخرى اخيرة غير هاته التي استعمل المرجوا ارسالها لي لكي اضع لكم التقارير ويتبين لنا هل نحن ذاهبون في الطريق الصحيح لوضع مؤشر مضمون بنسبة 99% ام تراجعنا الى الوراء واتمنى ان يكون لي دور وان اساعدك اخي ابو عون في تطوير هذا المؤشر

----------


## طارق حسين

السلام عليكم ارجو من الاخوة الكرام المتابعة وخاصة الاخ اباعبدالله فعلا اتجاه القناة هو يحدد التريند

----------


## ahmedfouad

> السلام عليكم  ارجو من الاخوة الكرام المتابعة وخاصة الاخ اباعبدالله  فعلا اتجاه القناة هو يحدد التريند

   الأستاذ/ طارق....لو تتفضل مشكورا أريد مؤشر center of gravity منفصلا بنفس الإعدادات الظاهرة فى التيمبليت....المشكلة عندى أنى أريد تركيبه على التشارت الخاص بى الذى استخدمه ليعطينى رؤية أفضل لنقاط الدخول ولكن المؤشر يظهر مختلفا تماما عن التيمبليت الخاص بك عند تركيبه على تشارت عادى...أكون ممنون جدا لو تقدر توفر لى هذا المؤشر بنفس الاعدادات التى تستخدمها فى التيمبليت...وجزاك الله خير وكل من فى هذا الباب على هذا المجهود الرائع....وتقبل تحياتى...

----------


## طارق حسين

> الأستاذ/ طارق....لو تتفضل مشكورا أريد مؤشر center of gravity منفصلا بنفس الإعدادات الظاهرة فى التيمبليت....المشكلة عندى أنى أريد تركيبه على التشارت الخاص بى الذى استخدمه ليعطينى رؤية أفضل لنقاط الدخول ولكن المؤشر يظهر مختلفا تماما عن التيمبليت الخاص بك عند تركيبه على تشارت عادى...أكون ممنون جدا لو تقدر توفر لى هذا المؤشر بنفس الاعدادات التى تستخدمها فى التيمبليت...وجزاك الله خير وكل من فى هذا الباب على هذا المجهود الرائع....وتقبل تحياتى...

 اخي احمد لايوجد عندي مؤشر منفصل بنفس الاعدادات وتستطيع انت تغير الاعدادات كما تشاء وبالشكل يلي يناسك.

----------


## ابو لاما

هذا المؤشرين باعدادات منقحة . :Regular Smile:

----------


## جولاي

هلااا ابو عون حمدالله على السلامة يا بطل  
لك محبين ومعجبين كثر في هذا المنتدى ماشاء الله تبارك الله  
الله يوفقك ويسهل لك امرك اخي الكريم .

----------


## توفيق

> هذا المؤشرين باعدادات منقحة .

 لا تخلينا نتجنن 
هات المؤشر و ارجوا انك تكون  اعددته من الملاحضة التي ارسلتها لك  :Asvc:

----------


## ابو لاما

> هلااا ابو عون حمدالله على السلامة يا بطل  
> لك محبين ومعجبين كثر في هذا المنتدى ماشاء الله تبارك الله  
> الله يوفقك ويسهل لك امرك اخي الكريم .

 الله يسلمك اخئ الكريم . :Regular Smile:

----------


## deadsoul

*هلا بالاغالي ابو عون وين هالغيبه 
فرص كبيره الان جميع العملات ملامسه للخطوط الحمر او الخضر بانتظار الارتداد والله الموفق*

----------


## ابو لاما

> لا تخلينا نتجنن 
> هات المؤشر و ارجوا انك تكون اعددته من الملاحضة التي ارسلتها لك

 يا هلا اخوئ الملاحظة الارسلتها لي اكدت لئ اهمية رقم 4 ومضاعفاته . :Regular Smile: 
هذا المؤشر يا اخوئ مع موشر الزمن هو المستحيل بعينه لن تخسر بعد اليوم ابدا مهما كان السبب والله علئ ما اقول شهيد وتستخدم اي فريم زمنئ للمتاجرة . :Regular Smile: 
هذه الاعدادات القنبلة الاشهد انها احسن من اعدادات بلخياط . :Regular Smile: 
لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> *هلا بالاغالي ابو عون وين هالغيبه*  *فرص كبيره الان جميع العملات ملامسه للخطوط الحمر او الخضر بانتظار الارتداد والله الموفق*

 هلا اخوي الحمدلله بالف خير كيفك انت وايش هي العملات الفيها فرص الان . :Regular Smile:

----------


## توفيق

> يا هلا اخوئ الملاحظة الارسلتها لي اكدت لئ اهمية رقم 4 ومضاعفاته .
> هذا المؤشر يا اخوئ مع موشر الزمن هو المستحيل بعينه لن تخسر بعد اليوم ابدا مهما كان السبب والله علئ ما اقول شهيد وتستخدم اي فريم زمنئ للمتاجرة .
> هذه الاعدادات القنبلة الاشهد انها احسن من اعدادات بلخياط .
> لكم كل الود والتقدير .

 بارك الله فيك
و ان شاء الله تكون افضل منه

----------


## Sonah

*انا اجريت تعديل على مؤشر  " COGمركز الثقل "  الاصلي 
لكي اجعله يعمل على شارت ابو ساعه H1*  * والنتيجه رهيبه *   * ببساطة : *  * الدخول شراء لما العمله تدخل بين  الخطوط الخضراء !* *الدخول بيع لما العمله تدخل بين الخطوط الحمراء !*  **     *ما زلت اشتغل ديمو*

----------


## جولاي

> يا هلا اخوئ الملاحظة الارسلتها لي اكدت لئ اهمية رقم 4 ومضاعفاته .
> هذا المؤشر يا اخوئ مع موشر الزمن هو المستحيل بعينه لن تخسر بعد اليوم ابدا مهما كان السبب والله علئ ما اقول شهيد وتستخدم اي فريم زمنئ للمتاجرة .
> هذه الاعدادات القنبلة الاشهد انها احسن من اعدادات بلخياط .
> لكم كل الود والتقدير .

 
ابو عون هل تم انزال المؤشر بالاعدادات المذكورة اعلاه ؟ مع الشكر

----------


## ابوعادل

> يا هلا اخوئ الملاحظة الارسلتها لي اكدت لئ اهمية رقم 4 ومضاعفاته .
> هذا المؤشر يا اخوئ مع موشر الزمن هو المستحيل بعينه لن تخسر بعد اليوم ابدا مهما كان السبب والله علئ ما اقول شهيد وتستخدم اي فريم زمنئ للمتاجرة .
> هذه الاعدادات القنبلة الاشهد انها احسن من اعدادات بلخياط .
> لكم كل الود والتقدير .

   بإنتظارك يا أستاذنا العزيز

----------


## محمد ياسين

نظام عمل مؤشر بل الخياط بالساعات وليس الشموع  بالامكان العمل من فريم  الساعة وحتى الدقيقة هذا مما هداني الله بفضله  ولكم الشكر   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## طارق حسين

> نظام عمل مؤشر بل الخياط بالساعات وليس الشموع   بالامكان العمل من فريم الساعة وحتى الدقيقة هذا مما هداني الله بفضله  ولكم الشكر

 السلام عليكم اخوي من ملاحظتك تقصد عند اغلاق الشمعة فوق الخط العلوي او الخط السفلي 
نقوم بالدخول بالصفة وليس عند مجرد لمس الشمعة لها , واشكرك

----------


## محمد ياسين

بالنسة لي احب العمل على فريم الدقيقة  و بعد اغلاق شمعة الارتداد للدعم اوالمقاومة

----------


## فيصل-أبو سعيد

> نظام عمل مؤشر بل الخياط بالساعات وليس الشموع   بالامكان العمل من فريم الساعة وحتى الدقيقة هذا مما هداني الله بفضله  ولكم الشكر

     هل المؤشر من عملك ؟؟  هذا قديم وسبق طرحه بالمنتدى. وأنا أفضل طريقة الأخ طارق.  تقبل تحياتي

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

الاستاذ الدكتور ابو عون والاستاذ طارق والاخوة اعضاء المنتدى الاكارم احييكم اجمل تحية راجيا لكم التوفيق 
باعتقادي ان مؤشر ابو عون افضل مؤشر رأته عيني وحقيقة مذ ركبته ما رأيت خسارة قط ولله الحمد والمنة وجزى الله عنا ابا عون خير الجزاء وما هو اهله

----------


## albaz

> *انا اجريت تعديل على مؤشر " COGمركز الثقل " الاصلي*   *لكي اجعله يعمل على شارت ابو ساعه H1*  *والنتيجه رهيبه*   *ببساطة :*  *الدخول شراء لما العمله تدخل بين الخطوط الخضراء !* *الدخول بيع لما العمله تدخل بين الخطوط الحمراء !*  **    *ما زلت اشتغل ديمو*

 اخى الفاضل  ممكن تنزل تمبلت بالتعديل
بارك الله فيك

----------


## Sonah

تفضل اخي الكريم albaz   التمبلت والمؤشر  الذي تريده موجود بالمرفقات

----------


## aksa85

اخي الكريم ابو عون   الموضوع ( ما شاء الله ) اكثر من رائع  ولأنه كبر كتييييييييييييييييير ... صار البحث عن اخر التعديلات صعب   هل من الممكن انك تضع المؤشر المبتكر ومؤشر الزمن واخر تمبليت    ودمتم بخير

----------


## albaz

> تفضل اخي الكريم albaz التمبلت والمؤشر الذي تريده موجود بالمرفقات

 شكرا  اخى الفاضل وبارك الله فيك

----------


## albaz

اخى الباوند على شارت 15 دقيقة محقق 6 فرص بريح اكثر من 70 نقطى
على اى فريم تنصح العمل به
وهل الخطوط تتحرك مع السعر او ثابتة
تحياتى

----------


## Sonah

يفضل على فريم ساعه    H1   هنا فرصتين للدخول بيع   للمتابعه

----------


## ابو لاما

هذ النظام نظام المستحيل بصراحة كنت عارضه للبيع بمبلغ خيالي لكن فضلت اني اعطيكم هو لوجه الله . :Regular Smile: 
امسحوا كل الانظمة السابقة واستخدموا هذا . :Regular Smile: 
وهو محسن جدا ومؤشر الزمن فيه اعجوبة بصراحة بالتوفيق . :Regular Smile: 
لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## fundays22

> هذ النظام نظام المستحيل بصراحة كنت عارضه للبيع بمبلغ خيالي لكن فضلت اني اعطيكم هو لوجه الله .
> امسحوا كل الانظمة السابقة واستخدموا هذا .
> وهو محسن جدا ومؤشر الزمن فيه اعجوبة بصراحة بالتوفيق .
> لكم كل الود والتقدير .

 انت دائما معطاء جزاك الله خيرا اخي ابو عون

----------


## ابو لاما

> انت دائما معطاء جزاك الله خيرا اخي ابو عون

 جزاك الله الف خير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## M. Abo samra

> هذ النظام نظام المستحيل بصراحة كنت عارضه للبيع بمبلغ خيالي لكن فضلت اني اعطيكم هو لوجه الله .
> امسحوا كل الانظمة السابقة واستخدموا هذا .
> وهو محسن جدا ومؤشر الزمن فيه اعجوبة بصراحة بالتوفيق .
> لكم كل الود والتقدير .

  
في مشكله في هذا النظام يا ابو عون ......... كل ما شغل ال تمبلت البرنامج يخرج مع العلم اني حطيت المؤشرات في مكانها

----------


## M. Abo samra

> في مشكله في هذا النظام يا ابو عون ......... كل ما شغل ال تمبلت البرنامج يخرج مع العلم اني حطيت المؤشرات في مكانها

  
تم حل المشكله

----------


## ابو لاما

> في مشكله في هذا النظام يا ابو عون ......... كل ما شغل ال تمبلت البرنامج يخرج مع العلم اني حطيت المؤشرات في مكانها

 المشكلة من عندك لانه شغال عندي ومافي احد شكا غيرك هذا النظام محتاج معالج ديو كور ما ينفع معه بانتيوم فور لانه قوئ جدا وفيه مؤشرات تحتاج معالجة ورام عالبة انا ما اقدر الا اني اشغل شار واحد فقط فيه . :Regular Smile:

----------


## M. Abo samra

> المشكلة من عندك لانه شغال عندي ومافي احد شكا غيرك هذا النظام محتاج معالج ديو كور ما ينفع معه بانتيوم فور لانه قوئ جدا وفيه مؤشرات تحتاج معالجة ورام عالبة انا ما اقدر الا اني اشغل شار واحد فقط فيه .

  
ماشتغلش عندي علي التريد و اشتغل علي ميتا تريدر ...... طب ايه الاختلاف بينه و بين اللي فاتوا و هيشتغل علي شارت الايه ؟؟

----------


## fundays22

> هذ النظام نظام المستحيل بصراحة كنت عارضه للبيع بمبلغ خيالي لكن فضلت اني اعطيكم هو لوجه الله .
> امسحوا كل الانظمة السابقة واستخدموا هذا .
> وهو محسن جدا ومؤشر الزمن فيه اعجوبة بصراحة بالتوفيق .
> لكم كل الود والتقدير .

 الاخ الفاضل ابو عون
ياريت حضرتك تشرح لنا ميزة موشر الزمن لانني لاحظت في بعض الاوقات ان عندما تكون الشموع هابطة تكون اعمدة الموشر صاعدة وايضا يوجد مساحات خالية لا يوجد بها بارات
هل هذة المساحات تدل علي التذبذب
جزاك الله خيرا اخي ابو عون

----------


## ابو لاما

> ماشتغلش عندي علي التريد و اشتغل علي ميتا تريدر ...... طب ايه الاختلاف بينه و بين اللي فاتوا و هيشتغل علي شارت الايه ؟؟

  

> الاخ الفاضل ابو عون
> ياريت حضرتك تشرح لنا ميزة موشر الزمن لانني لاحظت في بعض الاوقات ان عندما تكون الشموع هابطة تكون اعمدة الموشر صاعدة وايضا يوجد مساحات خالية لا يوجد بها بارات
> هل هذة المساحات تدل علي التذبذب
> جزاك الله خيرا اخي ابو عون

 هذا شرح وافي مع المثال 
تستخدم مؤشر الزمن عند ملامسة مستويات الخطوط الزرقاء او الصفراء وفقط يعطيك اشارة لتحت  تبيع علئ طول تتاكد من ال rsi و باقئ المؤشرات علئ الاتجاه القادم وتستخدم مستويات الفايبو للمتاجرة في الفريمات الزمنية الاقل من اربعة ساعات في الدخول والخروج . :Regular Smile: 
هذا اسمه نظام المستحيل واستحق عليه جائزة ودعوات وارجو انكم تدعو لاخ عزيز علئ اتوفئ امس وهذا النظام صدقة جارية لروحه الكريمة . :Regular Smile: 
لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ysewellam

جزاك الله خير يا أبوعون والله الواحد عاجز عن الشكر...بس تشكر يا باشااااا :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> جزاك الله خير يا أبوعون والله الواحد عاجز عن الشكر...بس تشكر يا باشااااا

 تسلم انا اريدكم تترحموا علئ اخينا التوفي وفقط وتدعوا انه يدخل جنة الفردوس . :Regular Smile:

----------


## توفيق

مبروك النضام الجديد  :Asvc:

----------


## raider

جزاك الله خيرا أبوعون 
فعلا مؤشر رائع جدا والله أستفدت منه على مدى الاسبوعين الماضيين بشكل كبير
بس خلنا نكون طماعين شوي 
المؤشرات اللي تحت لو يتم تحسينها لتكون على شكل شموع أو حسب ماتراه لتكون واضحه لاني الحين مو عارف كيف أستفيد منها ولتقضي تماما على مؤشر التايم اللي محتكر
أعرف تعبناك ولكن نفسك الكريمه تأبى الاحتكار أو عدم المساعده

----------


## fundays22

> هذا شرح وافي مع المثال 
> تستخدم مؤشر الزمن عند ملامسة مستويات الخطوط الزرقاء او الصفراء وفقط يعطيك اشارة لتحت  تبيع علئ طول تتاكد من ال rsi و باقئ المؤشرات علئ الاتجاه القادم وتستخدم مستويات الفايبو للمتاجرة في الفريمات الزمنية الاقل من اربعة ساعات في الدخول والخروج .
> هذا اسمه نظام المستحيل واستحق عليه جائزة ودعوات وارجو انكم تدعو لاخ عزيز علئ اتوفئ امس وهذا النظام صدقة جارية لروحه الكريمة .
> لكم كل الود والتقدير .

 جزاك الله خيرا اخي ابو عون
ورحم الله صديقك الغالي واسكنة الله فسيح جناتة 
اللهم اغفر لة وارحمة وتجاوز عن سيئاته واسكنة دارا خيرا من دارة واجعل قبرة روضة من رياض الجنة وزوجة الحور العين اللهم اغسلة بالماء والثلج والبارد ونقة من الخطايا كما ينقي الثوب الابيض من الدنس
اللهم تقبل يارب العالمين

----------


## ابو لاما

> مبروك النضام الجديد

 الله يبارك فيك . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> جزاك الله خيرا اخي ابو عون
> ورحم الله صديقك الغالي واسكنة الله فسيح جناتة 
> اللهم اغفر لة وارحمة وتجاوز عن سيئاته واسكنة دارا خيرا من دارة واجعل قبرة روضة من رياض الجنة وزوجة الحور العين اللهم اغسلة بالماء والثلج والبارد ونقة من الخطايا كما ينقي الثوب الابيض من الدنس
> اللهم تقبل يارب العالمين

 .
اللهم امين . :Regular Smile:

----------


## The Crown

البركة فيك اخى ابوعون .. واسكن الله فقيدكم فسيح جناته والهم اله الصبر والسلوان.

----------


## deadsoul

*رحم الله عزيزكم يا ابا عون واسكنه فسيح جنانه...ولكم من بعده طول البقاء ان شاء الله...ورزقكم من حيث لا تحتسبون..
انت مثال رائع على العطاء..تعجز الكلمات عن الوصف والله..*

----------


## ابو لاما

> البركة فيك اخى ابوعون .. واسكن الله فقيدكم فسيح جناته والهم اله الصبر والسلوان.

 امين يا رب العالمين وشكرا لك . :Regular Smile:    

> *رحم الله عزيزكم يا ابا عون واسكنه فسيح جنانه...ولكم من بعده طول البقاء ان شاء الله...ورزقكم من حيث لا تحتسبون..* *انت مثال رائع على العطاء..تعجز الكلمات عن الوصف والله..*

 امين يا رب وجزاك الله الف خير . :Regular Smile: 
النظام مرفق . :Regular Smile:

----------


## محمد ياسين

رحم الله امواتكم اخوي ابو عون  ورحم الله من مات في سبيله  هم السابقون ونحن الاحقون  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## iyad429

شكرا لجهودك والبركة فيك .

----------


## ysewellam

اللهم ارحمه واسكنه فسيح جناتك,واغفر له ذنوبه

----------


## fundays22

الاخ المحترم ابو عون
ما اسم  برنامج التداول الذي تعمل علية

----------


## سمير صيام

بارك الله فيك يا ابو عون 
ورحم الله صديقك

----------


## deadsoul

> بارك الله فيك يا ابو عون 
> ورحم الله صديقك

 *اخي سمير الموضوع يستحق بعض النجوم والا شو رأيك..*

----------


## سمير صيام

> *اخي سمير الموضوع يستحق بعض النجوم والا شو رأيك..*

 اكيد ويمكنك فعل ذلك بنفسك

----------


## نسبO

الله يعطيك العافية ويبارك فيك ابا عون وربي يوسع عليك من أوسع ابوابه ويسهل امورك ويعلي مراتبك في ادنيا والاخرة  ويجعل لك من كل جهدبركة وخيرا انه سميع مجيب  
ويا رب العالمين ترحم على اخي حبيبنا ابي عون واسكناه الفسيح من جناته وعطره بمسك الجنان وغسله بأنهارها وارهوجه رسوله الكريم وانبياءه المرسلين وان يجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة امين رب العالمين   
ملاحظة فقطبسيطة / نرجو من الاخوة وضع النتائج و الثغرات التي يكتشفوه اثناء الباكتست او المتاجرةالحية على الديمو ..... موفقين لكل خير

----------


## VIP2FM

جزاك الله الف خير استاذي الكريم ابو عون 
ورحم الله فقيدكم  واسكنه فسيح جناته
غدا بمشيئة الله نبدا بالمؤشر الجديد

----------


## فيصل-أبو سعيد

> هذا شرح وافي مع المثال 
> تستخدم مؤشر الزمن عند ملامسة مستويات الخطوط الزرقاء او الصفراء وفقط يعطيك اشارة لتحت تبيع علئ طول تتاكد من ال rsi و باقئ المؤشرات علئ الاتجاه القادم وتستخدم مستويات الفايبو للمتاجرة في الفريمات الزمنية الاقل من اربعة ساعات في الدخول والخروج .
> هذا اسمه نظام المستحيل واستحق عليه جائزة ودعوات وارجو انكم تدعو لاخ عزيز علئ اتوفئ امس وهذا النظام صدقة جارية لروحه الكريمة .
> لكم كل الود والتقدير .

    أخي أبا عون  جزاك الله كل خير على بذلك المستمر  ثم أسأل الله أن يجبر مصابك في فقيدك وأسأل الله أن يسكنه الجنه ويجمعنا واياكم بمن نحب في جنات النعيم.  إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

----------


## خط القلم

أخي أبا عون  جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## Sonah

الله يرحم فقيدكم وان يسكنه فسيح جناته 
وإن لله وان اليه راجعون

----------


## mohamed hamed

البقاء لله اخى ابو عون رحم الله صديقك وجزاك عنا كل خير

----------


## طارق حسين

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم أن يرحمه ويرحم جميع موتانا المؤمنين

----------


## عاشقهامدينة

جزاك الله خيراً أخي " عرابي " على عطائك 
وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك يوم نلقاه 
العطاء طبعك وأنت كريم 
ورحم الله ميتكم وأموات المسلمين جميعاً 
ولكم تقديري
[email protected][email protected]!

----------


## ابو لاما

> رحم الله امواتكم اخوي ابو عون   ورحم الله من مات في سبيله  هم السابقون ونحن الاحقون

  

> شكرا لجهودك والبركة فيك .

  

> اللهم ارحمه واسكنه فسيح جناتك,واغفر له ذنوبه

     

> بارك الله فيك يا ابو عون  ورحم الله صديقك

    

> الله يعطيك العافية ويبارك فيك ابا عون وربي يوسع عليك من أوسع ابوابه ويسهل امورك ويعلي مراتبك في ادنيا والاخرة ويجعل لك من كل جهدبركة وخيرا انه سميع مجيب  
> ويا رب العالمين ترحم على اخي حبيبنا ابي عون واسكناه الفسيح من جناته وعطره بمسك الجنان وغسله بأنهارها وارهوجه رسوله الكريم وانبياءه المرسلين وان يجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة امين رب العالمين   
> ملاحظة فقطبسيطة / نرجو من الاخوة وضع النتائج و الثغرات التي يكتشفوه اثناء الباكتست او المتاجرةالحية على الديمو ..... موفقين لكل خير

   

> جزاك الله الف خير استاذي الكريم ابو عون  ورحم الله فقيدكم واسكنه فسيح جناته غدا بمشيئة الله نبدا بالمؤشر الجديد

  

> 

  

> أخي أبا عون  جزاك الله كل خير على بذلك المستمر  ثم أسأل الله أن يجبر مصابك في فقيدك وأسأل الله أن يسكنه الجنه ويجمعنا واياكم بمن نحب في جنات النعيم.   إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

    

> أخي أبا عون  جزاك الله كل خير

  

> الله يرحم فقيدكم وان يسكنه فسيح جناته  وإن لله وان اليه راجعون

  

> البقاء لله اخى ابو عون رحم الله صديقك وجزاك عنا كل خير

  

> أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم أن يرحمه ويرحم جميع موتانا المؤمنين

  

> جزاك الله خيراً أخي " عرابي " على عطائك 
> وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك يوم نلقاه 
> العطاء طبعك وأنت كريم 
> ورحم الله ميتكم وأموات المسلمين جميعاً 
> ولكم تقديري
> [email protected][email protected]!

 بارك الله فيكم جميعا وجزاكم الف خير علئ مواساتئ في مصابي . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> الاخ المحترم ابو عون
> ما اسم برنامج التداول الذي تعمل علية

 انا استخدم برنامج التريد واودل واي اف بي . :Regular Smile: 
للمتاجرة استخدم هوت سبوت . :Regular Smile: 
اخر نظام لاستراتيجية مركز الثقل مرفق مرة اخرئ . :Regular Smile: 
لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## Sonah

على فريم ابو دقيقه بيوم الجمعه قلت خلني اجرب مؤشر مركز الثقل على فريم 1 دقيقة و دخلت شراء وبعد 17 دقيقه خرجت بربح 36$ !! هههه ديمو طبعاً     
شوفو كيف اقلعت العمله بعد ما شريتها   :Drive1: بـيـب!  بـيـييب!

----------


## Alnagaf

> على فريم ابو دقيقه بيوم الجمعه قلت خلني اجرب مؤشر مركز الثقل على فريم 1 دقيقة و دخلت شراء وبعد 17 دقيقه خرجت بربح 36$ !! هههه ديمو طبعاً   
> شوفو كيف اقلعت العمله بعد ما شريتها بـيـب! بـيـييب!

  
أخي sonah
ياريت تزودني بإسم البرنامج المستخدم في تحرير الصور لديك 
مع الشكر

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

رحم الله المتوفى واسكنه فسيح الجنان والهمكم الصبر والسلوان

----------


## Sonah

اهلا  بالنجف  :Ongue:  
انا استعمل الاصدار القديم من برنامج  الرسومات  *Paint Shop Pro 7 لأنه خفيف  وسريع التشغيل 
لتحميل البرنامج اضغط هنا 
لتحميل دواء البرنامج الكراك ! إضغط هنا  
ايضا يحتاج البرنامج الى فلاتر لعمل المؤثرات وانا استعمل فلتر eye candy 4000
لتحميله اضغط هنا ! 
سيريال الفلتر هو : * BFNMMHPENCCI *       *

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

الدكتور ابو عون السلام عليكم 
حاولت تنزيل الهوت سبوت ديمو ولكن لم يفتح ما السبب ارجو الافادة او بعث الرابط وشكرا

----------


## cobra100

ممكن اخر نسخة من هذا المؤشر لاني قرات الموضوع و وجدت تقريبا 3 انواع من هذا المؤشر

----------


## جولاي

> اهلا  بالنجف  
> انا استعمل الاصدار القديم من برنامج  الرسومات  *Paint Shop Pro 7 لأنه خفيف  وسريع التشغيل 
> لتحميل البرنامج اضغط هنا 
> لتحميل دواء البرنامج الكراك ! إضغط هنا  
> ايضا يحتاج البرنامج الى فلاتر لعمل المؤثرات وانا استعمل فلتر eye candy 4000
> لتحميله اضغط هنا ! 
> سيريال الفلتر هو : * BFNMMHPENCCI *       *

 
الاخ sona 
بصراحة انا عاجبني كثير شكل الشارتات اللي بتنزلها  وشكرا لدكتور النجف اللي سالك  
عن البرنامج . 
وبما ان الموضوع اتفتح  
ياليت تنزلنا موضوع خاص عن البرنامج  ويكون بالصورة كماان عشان نفهم صح  
يعني عن تنصيب البرنامج وتركيب الكراك وتركيب الفلتر  
وبعض الافكار الرئيسية عن تشغيل البرنامج واستخدامه   
ونكون لك من الشاكرين

----------


## adsl

اذا ممكن سؤال 
بسيط 
هل استراتيجيه مركز الثقل لبو الخياط اما التايم فقط ام ماذا
يعني ماهو الذي يخص بالخياط بالضبط هل هي استراتيجيه مركز الثقل ام التايم الي حطوه الشباب من قبل ام ماذا
ولكم الشكر

----------


## ابراهيم نصار

البقاء لله للاخ المتوفي 
ومشكور يا ابو عون على التطوير والبحث الدائم عن الأفضل

----------


## ابو لاما

> ممكن اخر نسخة من هذا المؤشر لاني قرات الموضوع و وجدت تقريبا 3 انواع من هذا المؤشر

 تفضل اخي الكريم مرفق تحت اخر تطوير . :Regular Smile:   

> اذا ممكن سؤال 
> بسيط 
> هل استراتيجيه مركز الثقل لبو الخياط اما التايم فقط ام ماذا
> يعني ماهو الذي يخص بالخياط بالضبط هل هي استراتيجيه مركز الثقل ام التايم الي حطوه الشباب من قبل ام ماذا
> ولكم الشكر

 هي للاثنين معا لكن مؤشر التايم دقيق اكثر من مؤشر بلخياط لذلك يمكنك الدخول في اي قالب زمني . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> البقاء لله للاخ المتوفي 
> ومشكور يا ابو عون على التطوير والبحث الدائم عن الأفضل

 جزاك الله الف خير اخئ البرنس . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

مجهود اكثر من رائع لا اقولها مجاملة ولكنها الحقيقة التي تنصع بياضا شكرا لمجهودك وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## thebigdeal

يا جدعان انا حطيت المؤشرات و مش فاهم حاجه  :Ohmy:   خطوط كتيره قوي يا عم   :Yikes3:  لا و الألوان كانها لوحة مرسومة مش فاهم حاجه خالص  :016:

----------


## ابو لاما

> يا جدعان انا حطيت المؤشرات و مش فاهم حاجه  خطوط كتيره قوي يا عم  لا و الألوان كانها لوحة مرسومة مش فاهم حاجه خالص

 ههههههههه استخدم التمبلت عزيزي . :Regular Smile: 
حط المؤشرات وحط التمبلت واستخدمه . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

اخي الدكتور ابو عون التمبلت الاخير يحتاج لشرح لو تفضلت وخاصة للمبتدئين اللي مثلي وشكرا

----------


## ابو لاما

> مجهود اكثر من رائع لا اقولها مجاملة ولكنها الحقيقة التي تنصع بياضا شكرا لمجهودك وجزاك الله خيرا

 تسلم اخئ الكريم وان شاء الله موفق . :Regular Smile:

----------


## cobra100

اخي الكريم ممكن تفسير للمؤشر الجديد لاني وجدته مختلف عن المؤشر الي قبله
و هل يمكن تشغييله على فريمات اقل من ال4 ساعات
و هل يوجد له اسكريبت

----------


## thebigdeal

حطيت التمبلت بس انا قصدي مراكز الدخول و الخروج اعرفها ازاي  :016:

----------


## ابو لاما

> اخي الدكتور ابو عون التمبلت الاخير يحتاج لشرح لو تفضلت وخاصة للمبتدئين اللي مثلي وشكرا

 مؤشر الزمن دقيق يقيس معدل الحركة لفوق او تحت اذا اعطاك اشارة لتحت والسعر عند الخط الازرق معناه اشارة بيع وباقئ المؤشرات تستخدم كالتالئ 
الفوليوم انخفاضه مع ظهور اشارة بيع معناه تغير المسار الصاعد الئ هابط
الrsi دايفرجنس فيه او تغير اتجاه معناه تاكد حدوث الهبوط
الstoch كذلك تشبع مع حدوث تقاطع عند مستوئ الخط الازرق معناه الهبوط قادم لا محالة 
on balance volume عكس اتجاه لاتجاه السعر الحالئ معناه حدوث عكس لاتجاه السعر
المهم القاعدة السعر يكون في الخط الازرق تطلع علئ باقئ المؤشرات لتاكيد عملية البيع . :Regular Smile: 
انصح بتحديد الترند من الفريم الاربعة ساعات والدخول معها في صفقات الفريمات الاقل لتقليل الدرو داون . :Regular Smile: 
بالنسبة للشراء نفس الشئ السعر في الخط الاصفر تنظر لمؤشر الزمن يعطيك علامة لفوق وتشوف الباقئ عشان تاكد الدخول 
فوليوم يتناقص يعنئ عكس الاتجاه قادم 
rsi دايفرجنس او تغير اتجاه 
الستوتك تشبع وتقاطع يعنئ اشارة شراء
الاون بالنس فوليوم كمان يعك مع اتجاه السعر يعنئ في عكس للاتجاه القادم 
للفريمات الصغيرة حدد الترند وادخل معها في الفريمات الاقل من اربعة ساعات سكالبنغ . :Regular Smile: 
دوقي ترند اليورو والباوند هابط فنحاول ندخل بيع فقط في الفريمات الاقل من اربعة ساعات عند ملامسة الخط الازرق والمنقط الازرق . :Regular Smile: 
الترند في الدولار كندي والدولار سويسري صاعد نحاول ندخل شراء فقط في الفريمات الزمنية الاصغر من اربعة ساعات . :Regular Smile: 
ارجو انك تكون استفدت من الشرح يا دكتور وشكرا لك مرة اخرئ . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

الله يعطيكم العافية الاستراتيجة هي نفسها والله اعلم envolving مع بعض التعديلات عليها

----------


## ابو لاما

> حطيت التمبلت بس انا قصدي مراكز الدخول و الخروج اعرفها ازاي

 اخئ الكريم هذا القديم خذ الجديد تحت حط المؤشرات كلها في ملف المؤشرات في الميتاتريدر وحط التمبلت في ملف التمبلت الرئيسي وارجع افتح المنصة واستخدم التمبلت والشرح في المشاركة السابقة الشكل حيطلع معاك زي في الصورة المرفقة . :Regular Smile: 
لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

كل الشكر والتقدير لك اخي الدكتور ابو عون وجزاك الله خيرا على هذا الشرح الجميل 
فهم وعلم

----------


## ابو لاما

> الله يعطيكم العافية الاستراتيجة هي نفسها والله اعلم envolving مع بعض التعديلات عليها

 يا هلا وغلا ايوا هي نفسها بس اتعدلت شوية اتعدل مؤشر مركز الثقل وصار حساسيته اعلئ للسوق وحركته والتغيير تم في 3 متغيرات من اربعة  عشان يعطي فعالية اكثر في تناغمه مع حركة السعر ومؤشر الزمن كذلك تعدل اكثر وصارت اشارته اقوئ ودقيقة واضفت مستويات فايبو مهمة لتحديد نقاط الدخول والخروج المهمة في الفريمات الصغيرة للنقاط من 50 - 200 نقطة . :Regular Smile: 
كمان اضفت مؤشر الفوليوم لتاكيد الارتداد وبصراحة التطوير  القادم حيكون اقوئ وانا خلصت منه فقط منتظر اجربه هذا الاسبوع وانزله ان شاء الله . :Regular Smile: 
وما دام السوق يتحرك نحن نطور للافضل عشان نسبقه دائما بصناعه . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## Alnagaf

> اهلا بالنجف  
> انا استعمل الاصدار القديم من برنامج الرسومات *Paint Shop Pro 7 لأنه خفيف وسريع التشغيل*  *لتحميل البرنامج اضغط هنا*  *لتحميل دواء البرنامج الكراك ! إضغط هنا*   *ايضا يحتاج البرنامج الى فلاتر لعمل المؤثرات وانا استعمل فلتر eye candy 4000* *لتحميله اضغط هنا !*  *سيريال الفلتر هو :* BFNMMHPENCCI  **

 شكرا جزيلا لك
لدي الإصدار التاسع 
لكنه لا يدعم الكتابة باللغة العربية 
سأستخدم السابع

----------


## ysewellam

ماشأ الله عليك أبوعون دائما كريم ولا تبخل بالمساعده بجد ربنا يكرمك ويباركلك ودائما فى تقدم إنشاالله

----------


## ابو لاما

> ماشأ الله عليك أبوعون دائما كريم ولا تبخل بالمساعده بجد ربنا يكرمك ويباركلك ودائما فى تقدم إن شاالله

 تسلم اخي الكريم وجزاك الله الف خير . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## paon

تحياتي ممكن الاخوة يتفضلوا باحالتي لآخر مشاركة فيها المؤشرات المعتمدة  والمشاركات التي تضم شرح واف للاستراتيجية ؟؟ جزاكم الله الخير على جهودكم

----------


## ابو لاما

> تحياتي ممكن الاخوة يتفضلوا باحالتي لآخر مشاركة فيها المؤشرات المعتمدة  والمشاركات التي تضم شرح واف للاستراتيجية ؟؟ جزاكم الله الخير على جهودكم

 تفضل اخئ الكريم وبقية الشرح شوفه فوق في نفس الصفحة هذه. :Regular Smile:  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t5681...tml#post918634 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## فيصل-أبو سعيد

الله يعطيك العافية يا ابو عون  بخصوص مؤشر الزمن أذكر أنك قلت قديما أن اتجاه الأعمدة لا يهم.  ولكنك في الشرح في الأعلى ذكرت إذا كانت الأعمدة اتجاهها أسفل والسعر في منطقة بيع فهي إشارة بيع تتأكد ببقية المؤكدات. وكذلك العكس بالنسبة للبيع.  أرجو التعليق ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## ابو لاما

> الله يعطيك العافية يا ابو عون  بخصوص مؤشر الزمن أذكر أنك قلت قديما أن اتجاه الأعمدة لا يهم.  ولكنك في الشرح في الأعلى ذكرت إذا كانت الأعمدة اتجاهها أسفل والسعر في منطقة بيع فهي إشارة بيع تتأكد ببقية المؤكدات. وكذلك العكس بالنسبة للبيع.  أرجو التعليق ولك جزيل الشكر

 نعم ذلك كان في المؤشر القديم هذه الاعدادت تغيرت لعكس الحركة الحقيقة للسعر . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو رغدا

السلام عليكم 
كيفك اخي عرابي اول مره ادخل الموضوع وقريت اول كم صفحه ولقيت ملف مرفق وبه هذي الملفات 
Center of Gravity 1.ex4
Center of Gravity.ex4
prince.tpl 
اي مؤشر استخدم الأول ولا الثاني  
ثانيا التمبلت حطيته في مجلده كيف اشغله والله اعذرني جديد على هذي الأشياء

----------


## paon

> تفضل اخئ الكريم وبقية الشرح شوفه فوق في نفس الصفحة هذه. https://forum.arabictrader.com/t5681...tml#post918634 
> لك كل الود والتقدير .

   شكرا" أخي غمرتني بلطفك وارجو ان تتحمل أسئلتي اللاحقة

----------


## termanatore

اضفت المؤشرات وظهرت عندي بس مؤشر الوقت والمؤشرات الاخرى لم تظهر

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم 
> كيفك اخي عرابي اول مره ادخل الموضوع وقريت اول كم صفحه ولقيت ملف مرفق وبه هذي الملفات 
> Center of Gravity 1.ex4
> Center of Gravity.ex4
> prince.tpl 
> اي مؤشر استخدم الأول ولا الثاني  
> ثانيا التمبلت حطيته في مجلده كيف اشغله والله اعذرني جديد على هذي الأشياء

 اتفضل شوف اللنك هذه ونزل الملف هذا فيه كل شئ الشرح مع المؤشرات الجديدة مع التمبلت الجديد . :Regular Smile: 
لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> اضفت المؤشرات وظهرت عندي بس مؤشر الوقت والمؤشرات الاخرى لم تظهر

 لازم تستخدم التمبلت شوف الشرح في المشاركة السابقة نزل الملف وهو ان شا ءالله ما ينقصه شئ . :Regular Smile: 
لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> شكرا" أخي غمرتني بلطفك وارجو ان تتحمل أسئلتي اللاحقة

 عادئ و لا يهمك كله عند ربك محسوب  :18:

----------


## termanatore

الله يرزقك من نعيمه ويفتحها بوجهك

----------


## albaz

استاذى الفاضل ممكن نوضح لى مؤشر الزمن
بارك الله فيك

----------


## ali55

اخي الكريم
هل ممكن وضع كل مؤشر لحاله اسفل الشارت
بصراحة غير واضحة المؤشرات واتخاذ قرار بناء عليها وهي مجتمعة صعب جدا
سوف تصل العملية هدفها وانا ابحث عن المؤشرات واتجاهاتها
ايضا مؤشر الزمن غير واضح طريقة عمله وهل هو الاصفر؟
عندما يكون بالاعلى بيع وبالاسفل شراء ؟ 
شكرا لكرمك

----------


## cobra100

اخي ممكن عمل اسكريبت للاستراتيجية و بالتالي راح نبقى نشاهد الرصيد و هو يصعد و كمان راح نبتعد عن ملاصقة شاشة الكمبيوتر 24/24 و نربح الوقت للقيام بامور اخرى
و اذ كنت لا تستطيع ممكن من بعد اذنك اني اضع طلب لتحويل هذه الاستراتيجية الى اسكريبت في قسم الاسكريبتات

----------


## ابو لاما

> الله يرزقك من نعيمه ويفتحها بوجهك

 جمعا ان شاء الله . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> استاذى الفاضل ممكن نوضح لى مؤشر الزمن
> بارك الله فيك

 مؤشر الزمن هو الاعمدة الصفراء وتدعمه بقية المؤشرات ولندعوهم معا نظام الدخول والخروج . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> اخي الكريم
> هل ممكن وضع كل مؤشر لحاله اسفل الشارت
> بصراحة غير واضحة المؤشرات واتخاذ قرار بناء عليها وهي مجتمعة صعب جدا
> سوف تصل العملية هدفها وانا ابحث عن المؤشرات واتجاهاتها
> ايضا مؤشر الزمن غير واضح طريقة عمله وهل هو الاصفر؟
> عندما يكون بالاعلى بيع وبالاسفل شراء ؟ 
> شكرا لكرمك

 اخئ الكريم يمكنك نزعها من التمبلت ووضعها منفصلة مع اننئ اظن انها افضل بالشكل الحالئ ونعم مؤشر الزمن او تحديد الدخول كما قلت . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> اخي ممكن عمل اسكريبت للاستراتيجية و بالتالي راح نبقى نشاهد الرصيد و هو يصعد و كمان راح نبتعد عن ملاصقة شاشة الكمبيوتر 24/24 و نربح الوقت للقيام بامور اخرى
> و اذ كنت لا تستطيع ممكن من بعد اذنك اني اضع طلب لتحويل هذه الاستراتيجية الى اسكريبت في قسم الاسكريبتات

 نعم يمكنك عمل سكربيت والاستراتيجية وقف لروح اخ عزيز علئ وهئ لكم . :Regular Smile:

----------


## تداولaaa

الله يتغمد فقيدكم برحمته انشاء الله

----------


## ابو رغدا

> اتفضل شوف اللنك هذه ونزل الملف هذا فيه كل شئ الشرح مع المؤشرات الجديدة مع التمبلت الجديد .
> لكم كل الود والتقدير .

 شكرا اخي ووفقك الله   
بس عن اذنك وين الشرح يعني كيفية دخول شراء ولا بيع

----------


## ابو لاما

> شكرا اخي ووفقك الله   
> بس عن اذنك وين الشرح يعني كيفية دخول شراء ولا بيع

 الشرح موجود في ملف وورد في الملف الانزلته وتشوف السعر اذا لام الخطوط الفوق تدخل بيع بعد ما تتاكد من مؤشر الزمن واذا لامس الخطوط الصفراء التحت تدخل شراء بعد ما تتاكد من مؤشر الزمن والشرح كما اسلفت موجود في ملف وورد موجود مع الملف الذئ انزلته خصيصا لك . :Regular Smile: 
وها هو مرة اخرئ . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو رغدا

> الشرح موجود في ملف وورد في الملف الانزلته وتشوف السعر اذا لام الخطوط الفوق تدخل بيع بعد ما تتاكد من مؤشر الزمن واذا لامس الخطوط الصفراء التحت تدخل شراء بعد ما تتاكد من مؤشر الزمن والشرح كما اسلفت موجود في ملف وورد موجود مع الملف الذئ انزلته خصيصا لك .
> وها هو مرة اخرئ .

 الف شكر لك اخوي  
وجزاك الله الف خير   
فعلا الملف موجود بس ماانتبهت  
وفقك رب العالمين

----------


## Mohamedasm

شكرا على الشرح وعلى الاستراتيجية
وموفق دائماً ان شاء الله

----------


## AL-FARIS

أخواني الأفاضل الذين لهم خبرة في تجربة هذا المؤشر  
هل هناك مشاكل من ناحية تغير المؤشر لمكانة بحيث يكون الباك تست غير دقيق وكاذب  
ويا ليت لو يذكر لي كم يحقق من نقطة خلال اليوم

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

> أخواني الأفاضل الذين لهم خبرة في تجربة هذا المؤشر  
> هل هناك مشاكل من ناحية تغير المؤشر لمكانة بحيث يكون الباك تست غير دقيق وكاذب  
> ويا ليت لو يذكر لي كم يحقق من نقطة خلال اليوم

 اخي الفاضل لا اجد مشاكل لتغير وضعية المؤشر واذا اردت الاحتراف عليه راقبه على الديمو وبعدها ستكتشف كيف يكون الحركة الصحيحة والوهمية حسب اعتقادي
تقبل احترامي

----------


## محمد ياسين

> اخي الفاضل لا اجد مشاكل لتغير وضعية المؤشر واذا اردت الاحتراف عليه راقبه على الديمو وبعدها ستكتشف كيف يكون الحركة الصحيحة والوهمية حسب اعتقادي
> تقبل احترامي

  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## anwar

الله ينور طريقك
يابو عون

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

حصلت على استراتيجية مركز الثقل والهارمونك على الافتتاح 400 نقطة على الارتداد

----------


## thecreativex

استاذ ابو عون ما شاء الله على الاستراتيجيه عملت 50 نقطه على اليورو ين فريم ال5 دقايق ربنا يباركلك يا رب  :Asvc:

----------


## فيصل-أبو سعيد

> نعم ذلك كان في المؤشر القديم هذه الاعدادت تغيرت لعكس الحركة الحقيقة للسعر .
> لك كل الود والتقدير .

 شكرا على التوضيح  شاكر ومقدر لجهودك الرائعة  موفق أخي  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابو لاما

:Ongue:  

> حصلت على استراتيجية مركز الثقل والهارمونك على الافتتاح 400 نقطة على الارتداد

    :Ongue:  :Ongue:  :Ongue:  الف مبروك انا كمان مسوي للان 200 نقطة . :Regular Smile:    

> استاذ ابو عون ما شاء الله على الاستراتيجيه عملت 50 نقطه على اليورو ين فريم ال5 دقايق ربنا يباركلك يا رب

 الف مبروك والاستراتيجية قاتلة وراح تفلس البنوك والوسطاء بس ارجوكم مخاطرة معقولة :Regular Smile:    

> شكرا على التوضيح  شاكر ومقدر لجهودك الرائعة   موفق أخي

 تسلم اخئ الكريم . :Regular Smile: 
لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابراهيم نصار

كيفك يا ابو عون  
انا وجدت من فتره ملف فيه كود مؤشر الزمن وانا للاسف لا علم لي بكيفيه وضع الكود داخل البرنامج وانا ارفقته عشان اللي يفهم في برمجه المؤشرات يطلع عليه ويفهمنا هو  لاي غرض

----------


## ابراهيم نصار

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ايه رايك يا غالي

----------


## تداولaaa

> كيفك يا ابو عون  
> انا وجدت من فتره ملف فيه كود مؤشر الزمن وانا للاسف لا علم لي بكيفيه وضع الكود داخل البرنامج وانا ارفقته عشان اللي يفهم في برمجه المؤشرات يطلع عليه ويفهمنا هو لاي غرض

  
الله يجيبلك الخير يا اخ ابراهيم 
اتمنى انه احد الاخوه يفهمنا المؤشر ان شاء الله

----------


## ابراهيم نصار

> الله يجيبلك الخير يا اخ ابراهيم 
> اتمنى انه احد الاخوه يفهمنا المؤشر ان شاء الله

  
ان شاء الله ونتمنى ان حد يكون له في برمجه المؤشرات يدلنا هل هذا كود التايم وكيفيه برمجته

----------


## ابو لاما

> كيفك يا ابو عون  
> انا وجدت من فتره ملف فيه كود مؤشر الزمن وانا للاسف لا علم لي بكيفيه وضع الكود داخل البرنامج وانا ارفقته عشان اللي يفهم في برمجه المؤشرات يطلع عليه ويفهمنا هو لاي غرض

 يا هلا اخوي وحبيبي البرنس بصراحة قرات الكود وراح احاول معاه ان شاء الله وعندي اخ مبرمج او حتئ ابرمجه انا لحالئ اذا فضيت بس لاحظت انه مشابه لمؤشرنا النستخدمه الان . :Regular Smile: 
وانا بصراحة مقتنع ان مؤشر الزمن تبعنا افضل من مؤشر الزمن لبنلخياط والله اعلم . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابراهيم نصار

> يا هلا اخوي وحبيبي البرنس بصراحة قرات الكود وراح احاول معاه ان شاء الله وعندي اخ مبرمج او حتئ ابرمجه انا لحالئ اذا فضيت بس لاحظت انه مشابه لمؤشرنا النستخدمه الان .
> وانا بصراحة مقتنع ان مؤشر الزمن تبعنا افضل من مؤشر الزمن لبنلخياط والله اعلم .
> لك كل الود والتقدير .

 كلامك على عيني وراسي كمان واكيد مؤشرك هيكون احسن بس انا وجت هذا الكود وقلت يمكن يفيد بشئ لعل وعسى  يكون افضل في نقاط الدخول والخروج 
وبعدين بيني وبينك انا متاجرتي لا تتوقف على بالخياط ولا على هذا المؤشر او غيره لكن انا اخدت الموضوع ده عند اني لازم اعرفه واعرف المستخبي هههههههههه 
منتظرين تبرمج المؤشر ومتابعين معاك

----------


## H7sooon

صباح الخير يابوعون
نزلت التمبلت الاخير بس ممكن اعرف مين فيهم مؤشر الزمن
او حتى تكتب اسمه بس ويجزاك كل خير

----------


## ابو لاما

> صباح الخير يابوعون
> نزلت التمبلت الاخير بس ممكن اعرف مين فيهم مؤشر الزمن
> او حتى تكتب اسمه بس ويجزاك كل خير

 مؤشر candle average

----------


## cobra100

اخي لقد قمت باضافة مؤشرس الBollinger و Parbolic فقد اصبح وحش يأكل الاموال و يرعب العملة 
فالBollinger استعمله ليعطيني نقطة دخول قوية
اما ال Parbolic فهو ليأكد لي ان العملة سوف تكمل في نفس الاتجاه
فاذا كنت تعرف حركة العملة مستقبليا  من خلال مؤشر الاخ  عرابي  و دخلت من اقوى نقطة و تأكدت بنسبة 95%   من ان العملة ستكمل في نفس الاتجاه فلا اظن ان هناك من سيقول " خسرت" بعد الان

----------


## anwar

السلام عليكم  صباح الورد للجميع    :A012:     :Asvc:

----------


## ابو لاما

> اخي لقد قمت باضافة مؤشرس الBollinger و Parbolic فقد اصبح وحش يأكل الاموال و يرعب العملة 
> فالBollinger استعمله ليعطيني نقطة دخول قوية
> اما ال Parbolic فهو ليأكد لي ان العملة سوف تكمل في نفس الاتجاه
> فاذا كنت تعرف حركة العملة مستقبليا من خلال مؤشر الاخ عرابي و دخلت من اقوى نقطة و تأكدت بنسبة 95% من ان العملة ستكمل في نفس الاتجاه فلا اظن ان هناك من سيقول " خسرت" بعد الان

 ما شاء الله تبارك الله تفكير سليم جدا بارك الله فيك . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم  صباح الورد للجميع

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته  وصباح النور

----------


## ابوعبدالإله

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
جزاك الله خيرا ورحم الله والديك ورزقك من حيث لاتحتسب وجمعك بمن تحب في الفردوس الاعلى من الجنة ان شاء الله يا ابو عون وصباحك ورد ياورد

----------


## cobra100

تم الخروج من صفقتين الان بربح 140 نقطة في ظرف ساعتين و ما نزال نربح و سوف نرى في اخر اليوم كم نحصل هل نحصل على 1000 نقطة ام 2000 نقطة في اليوم ؟

----------


## AL-FARIS

ممكن أحد يضع لنا فرصة لايف واحدة فقط لا غير  
لكي نفهم المؤشر  
لأني لا أعلم هل إذا المؤشر الاصفر ( الزمن ) فوق يعني شراء أو تحت يعني بيع ؟

----------


## ابوعبدالإله

> تم الخروج من صفقتين الان بربح 140 نقطة في ظرف ساعتين و ما نزال نربح و سوف نرى في اخر اليوم كم نحصل هل نحصل على 1000 نقطة ام 2000 نقطة في اليوم ؟

  
ماشاء الله مبروك اخي الكريم ياليت تضع لنا الفرص لكي نستفيد من عمليات الدخول والخروج بارك الله فيك

----------


## خط القلم

ياشباب  على اي فريم انتم شغالين

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

صباح الخيرات على الجميع وصباح الارباح 
اخي ابو عون ما شاء الله ارباح كبيرة صبحت تنهال علينا الاستراتيجية ناجحة لغاية هذه اللحظة ميه بالميه 
الله يجزاك الخير

----------


## ابو لاما

> ياشباب على اي فريم انتم شغالين

 كل الفريمات اخي الكريم والمؤشر الاصفر اذا اشار لفوق فكر في الشراء عند ملامسة الخط الادنئ الاصفر واذا اشار الئ الاسفل فكر في البيع عند ملامسة الخط الازرق العلوي ويشترط ان يكون ثلاثة اعمدة اي يصل مؤشر الزمن ائ 81.  :Regular Smile: 
لكم جميعا كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## anwar

> كل الفريمات اخي الكريم والمؤشر الاصفر اذا اشار لفوق فكر في الشراء عند ملامسة الخط الادنئ الاصفر واذا اشار الئ الاسفل فكر في البيع عند ملامسة الخط الازرق العلوي ويشترط ان يكون ثلاثة اعمدة اي يصل مؤشر الزمن ائ 81. 
> لكم جميعا كل الود والتقدير .

 جزاك الله خيرا
على المعلومات

----------


## peace

بارك الله فيكم ولكم لى بعض الاسئله اذا تكرمتم اولا انا عايز فرصه موضحه على الشارت  بشروط الدخول لتسهيل الامر ثانيا اين يوضع الاستوب ثالثا اى الفرميات تستخدم رابعا انا نزلت المؤشرات الجديده لكن هناك مشكله وهى عند اغلاق برنامج الميتا ترادي او تغيير الفريم تظهر نافذه كبيره وتقول فيما معناه ان هناك خطا خطير جدا حدث فى الميتا ويغلق البرنامج وعندما اشغله مره اخرى لا اجد اى من المؤشرات موجود على الشارت فاضطر الى وضعها مره اخرى وعندما اغلق برنمج الميتا تظهر هذه الرساله مره اخرى وشكرا جزيلا خماسا اخى ابوعون انت قلت يجبان يكون برنامج altrade ومضبوط على توقيت السعوديه ونحن فى مصرلا ادرى كيف نوفق هذا الامر

----------


## ابو لاما

> بارك الله فيكم ولكم لى بعض الاسئله اذا تكرمتم اولا انا عايز فرصه موضحه على الشارت بشروط الدخول لتسهيل الامر ثانيا اين يوضع الاستوب ثالثا اى الفرميات تستخدم رابعا انا نزلت المؤشرات الجديده لكن هناك مشكله وهى عند اغلاق برنامج الميتا ترادي او تغيير الفريم تظهر نافذه كبيره وتقول فيما معناه ان هناك خطا خطير جدا حدث فى الميتا ويغلق البرنامج وعندما اشغله مره اخرى لا اجد اى من المؤشرات موجود على الشارت فاضطر الى وضعها مره اخرى وعندما اغلق برنمج الميتا تظهر هذه الرساله مره اخرى وشكرا جزيلا خماسا اخى ابوعون انت قلت يجبان يكون برنامج altrade ومضبوط على توقيت السعوديه ونحن فى مصرلا ادرى كيف نوفق هذا الامر

 استخدم البرنامج لالتريد من دون ما تظبط شئ ومشكلة المنصة معناه ما مستحمل الجهاز عندك او الميتاتريدلا عندك قديم نزل اخر نسخة من موقع ميتاتريدر الاصلئ اسمه metaquotes او نزل ميتاريدر arabfinicialbrokers بالنسبة للامثلة في مثال في الصفحات السابقة وشرح وافئ ابحث عنهم . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## peace

> استخدم البرنامج لالتريد من دون ما تظبط شئ ومشكلة المنصة معناه ما مستحمل الجهاز عندك او الميتاتريدلا عندك قديم نزل اخر نسخة من موقع ميتاتريدر الاصلئ اسمه metaquotes او نزل ميتاريدر arabfinicialbrokers بالنسبة للامثلة في مثال في الصفحات السابقة وشرح وافئ ابحث عنهم .
> لك كل الود والتقدير .

 شكرا جزيلا استاذ ابوعون على ردك لكن فى نطقه لم تجب عليها سهوا كم هو الاستوب لوز

----------


## cobra100

اليكم صورة لتوضيح اماكن الدخول في الصفقات وهي خاصة باليوم قمت بالدخول بها و قمت بالخروج منها بربح منها 70 نقطة  فلو اكملت لربحت 120 نقطة 
و لكني اكتفي بربح 70 نقطة في كل صفقة و الحمد لله
اما بالنسبة للتوصية فسوف اضع بعض التوصيات بعد موافق الاخ عرابي جزاه الله الف خير

----------


## ابو لاما

> شكرا جزيلا استاذ ابوعون على ردك لكن فى نطقه لم تجب عليها سهوا كم هو الاستوب لوز

 الستوب لوز انا اضعه اقصئ ما اتحمل ان اخسره في الصفقة وهذه هي القاعدة عندي . :Regular Smile:    

> اليكم صورة لتوضيح اماكن الدخول في الصفقات وهي خاصة باليوم قمت بالدخول بها و قمت بالخروج منها بربح منها 70 نقطة فلو اكملت لربحت 120 نقطة 
> و لكني اكتفي بربح 70 نقطة في كل صفقة و الحمد لله
> اما بالنسبة للتوصية فسوف اضع بعض التوصيات بعد موافق الاخ عرابي جزاه الله الف خير

 اخئ الكريم الموضوع موضوع والنظام نظامك ضع ما شئت من الفرص وعين الله ترعاك . :Regular Smile: 
لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## cobra100

شكرا لك اخي عرابي
و ان شاء الله عندما تكون هناك فرصة سوف اضعها و سوف تكون للتجربة على ديمو و انا بريئ من اي شخص يعمل بها على حساب حقيقي
اما بالنسبة لطريقة عملي فانا بعد فتح عقد اقوم بتدبيله مرتين و بنفس الهدف الاولي  اما لتقليص نسبة الخسارة او لربح اكثر
بالنسبة لعمليات التدبيل لن اقوم بوضعها فقط سوف اضع نقطة دخول قوية و يكون الهدف الاولي 50 نقطة الهدف الثاني 100 نقطة
الفريم المستخدم 15 دقيقة

----------


## cobra100

بيع يورو باوند 8566

----------


## AL-FARIS

الله يوفقك أخي  cobra100  
على وضع الفرص لايف  
واقترح بأن يكون هذا الاسبوع كل شخص يضع الفرص التي يراها ويصحح لهم اخونا العرابي بعد ما يوافق على ذلك  
وايضا من احترف على الاستراتيجية 
همسة: معقولة النتائج المبهرة هذه  
تدبيل في يوم واحد بـمخاطرة 10%  
والهدف من وضع الفرص هو معرفة النتائج لهذه الاستراتيجية 
وفي المستقبل يخصص لكل شخص زوج يتابعه على جميع الفريمات من الربع ساعة حتى اليومي  
وأقول للأخ العرابي لا تنسى ان هناك ايد خفية تدعو لك في الخفاء

----------


## fundays22

> بيع يورو باوند 8566

 اخي ياريت ترفق الشارت

----------


## cobra100

> اخي ياريت ترفق الشارت

 الشارت

----------


## cobra100

اليورو دولار للمتابعة 
بيع
2642

----------


## منير الخالدي

> الشارت

 الله يعطيك العافيه يا ريت تنزل الشارت عادي مش ملف مضغوط

----------


## cobra100

شارت اليورو باوند الخروج بربح 40 نقطة

----------


## fundays22

اخي كوبرا ما اسم برنامج التداول الذي تعمل علية لان الخطوط عندي وموشر الزمن غير اللي عندك
وشكرا لك

----------


## cobra100

استخدم برنامج الميتاتيرد اما بالنسبة للالوان و الخلفية فانت تستطيع اختيارها حسب ما تجده مناسب 
باستخدم استراتيجية مركز الثقل معها  شارت الParbolic و شارت  Bollinger بدون خط الوسط 
فالBollinger استعمله ليعطيني نقطة دخول قوية
اما ال Parbolic فهو ليأكد لي ان العملة سوف تكمل في نفس الاتجاه 
مرفق شارت الBollinger

----------


## cobra100

اليورو دولار للبيع
2670

----------


## fundays22

> استخدم برنامج الميتاتيرد اما بالنسبة للالوان و الخلفية فانت تستطيع اختيارها حسب ما تجده مناسب 
> باستخدم استراتيجية مركز الثقل معها  شارت الParbolic و شارت  Bollinger بدون خط الوسط 
> فالBollinger استعمله ليعطيني نقطة دخول قوية
> اما ال Parbolic فهو ليأكد لي ان العملة سوف تكمل في نفس الاتجاه 
> مرفق شارت الBollinger

 اخي كوبرا اعلم انك تستخدم الميتا ولكن التابع لاي شركة
يارت ترفق اللينك التابع لشركة الميتا التي تستخدمة

----------


## termanatore

ما رأيكم بالحاله الموجوده بالصوره
بانتظار انعكاس الاتجاه

----------


## cobra100

> اخي كوبرا اعلم انك تستخدم الميتا ولكن التابع لاي شركة
> يارت ترفق اللينك التابع لشركة الميتا التي تستخدمة

 استخدم الميتاتريد4
رابط لتحميل البرنامج https://forum.arabictrader.com/t5740.html

----------


## cobra100

> ما رأيكم بالحاله الموجوده بالصوره
> بانتظار انعكاس الاتجاه

 اخي ارى انها فرصة جيدة للبيع

----------


## ابو لاما

> ما رأيكم بالحاله الموجوده بالصوره
> بانتظار انعكاس الاتجاه

 لم تصل للخط المقط علئ الاقل بعد انتظر الوصول للخط المنقط او غير المنقط او استخدم قالب زمنئ اصغر لنقطة الدخول والخروج . :Regular Smile:

----------


## fundays22

> استخدم الميتاتريد4
> رابط لتحميل البرنامج https://forum.arabictrader.com/t5740.html

 جزاك الله خيرا اخي كوبرا

----------


## termanatore

لو حبيت اضع ستوب لوز ونقاط الربح  فكم اضعه مع اخذ بالاعتبار توقيت العمل  
5 min
15 min
30 min

----------


## TAAS

اين هذا المؤشر يا زين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## cobra100

بالنسبة للستوب 
30m = 30
15m = 40
الاهداف
30m = 70
15m =50

----------


## ahmedfouad

الأخ أبو عون....مشكور يا أخى على هذا المجهود المبارك... :015:  :015:  هل من الممكن أن تضع مؤشر الشموع لحاله كما هو ظاهرا فى التيمبليت لأضعه على التشارت الشخصى الذى أستخدمه....؟؟؟  وتفضل بقبول شكرى وودى.... :Asvc:  :Asvc:  :Asvc:

----------


## VaNaDess

ماشاء الله تبارك الله ، انا جاي الموضوع ده علي حسب سمعي من الاستاذ ابو عون انها استراتيجية مربحة جدااا ، انا قريت فيه صفحات كثيرة جدا في الاول والمنتصف والاخر 
ياريت بس احد الاخوة يقولي ايه المؤشرات اللي ثبتوا عليها في الشغل حيث اني لقيت الاخوة بتطرح مؤشرات كتيرة وافكار اكتر ، ياريت مؤشرت الخطة النهائية 
واشكركم جزيلا واتمني لكم الربح من كل قلبي دائما

----------


## ابو لاما

> ماشاء الله تبارك الله ، انا جاي الموضوع ده علي حسب سمعي من الاستاذ ابو عون انها استراتيجية مربحة جدااا ، انا قريت فيه صفحات كثيرة جدا في الاول والمنتصف والاخر 
> ياريت بس احد الاخوة يقولي ايه المؤشرات اللي ثبتوا عليها في الشغل حيث اني لقيت الاخوة بتطرح مؤشرات كتيرة وافكار اكتر ، ياريت مؤشرت الخطة النهائية 
> واشكركم جزيلا واتمني لكم الربح من كل قلبي دائما

 تفضل . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> الأخ أبو عون....مشكور يا أخى على هذا المجهود المبارك...  هل من الممكن أن تضع مؤشر الشموع لحاله كما هو ظاهرا فى التيمبليت لأضعه على التشارت الشخصى الذى أستخدمه....؟؟؟   وتفضل بقبول شكرى وودى....

 قصدك مؤشر الثقل الفوق او التحت . :Regular Smile: 
اذا الفوق عادي احذف بقية المؤشرات . :Regular Smile: 
اذا مؤشر الزمن عادي شوف الاعدادات وطبقها . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ahmedfouad

> قصدك مؤشر الثقل الفوق او التحت .
> اذا الفوق عادي احذف بقية المؤشرات .
> اذا مؤشر الزمن عادي شوف الاعدادات وطبقها .

 تسلم لى ردك حبيبى....أقصد كوكتيل المؤشرات اللى تحت المكون من الزمن والـ rsi وخلافه....ما عندكش واحد جاهز شامل لهذه المؤشرات أضعه على التشارت عندى...؟؟؟ يا ريت ما كنش باتقل عليك...بس أعمل إيه أبو عون كله ذوق وكرم... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ابو لاما

> تسلم لى ردك حبببى....أقصد كوكتيل المؤشرات اللى تحت المكون من الزمن والـ rsi وخلافه....ما عندكش واحد جاهز شامل لهذه المؤشرات أضعه على التشارت عندى...؟؟؟ يا ريت ما كنش باتقل عليك...بس أعمل إيه أبو عون كله ذوق وكرم...

 اوكي فهمت  :AA:  :AA: اتفضل . :Regular Smile:

----------


## خط القلم

اخوي ابو عون  
المؤشر القديم  كنت اكسب منه من 200 الى 500 باليوم  
والمؤشر الجديد خسارتي من الظهر الى الحين 700  
وش القصه  شكلي  مافهمت طريقتك  
فهل تتكرم  اخوي  وتشرح الطريقه  مره اخرى  (  احس ان عقلي هننق من كثر ماراجعت جميع مشاركاتك )  
تقبل احترامي

----------


## ahmedfouad

> اوكي فهمت اتفضل .

 شكرا أبو عون...بس ده template...أنا أريده indicator حتى أضعه على التشارت عندى...! هل يمكن؟؟؟

----------


## جنان

بجد الاستراتيجية تحفة 
بس لو يجي مبرمج ابن حلال يمسك لنا الخريطة اللي تحت يدمجها ويختصرها بمؤشر واحد يوضح لنا إشارات الدخول والخروج بإشارة واحده بيكون كسب فينا أجر كبير  
لأن التعقيد اللي تحت خلاني أكتر من مرة أتغاضى عن كل شاشة المؤشرات الزمنية وتتحول أرباحي لخسائر للأسف 
الاستراتيجية تحفة والبساطة ممكن تضاعف روعتها 
شكرا أبو عون

----------


## ابو لاما

> اخوي ابو عون  
> المؤشر القديم كنت اكسب منه من 200 الى 500 باليوم  
> والمؤشر الجديد خسارتي من الظهر الى الحين 700  
> وش القصه شكلي مافهمت طريقتك  
> فهل تتكرم اخوي وتشرح الطريقه مره اخرى ( احس ان عقلي هننق من كثر ماراجعت جميع مشاركاتك )  
> تقبل احترامي

 ارجع للقديم . :Regular Smile: 
كل هذه الانظمة ناجحة وقوية اختار اليناسبك منها . :Regular Smile: 
في اثنين دبلوا حسابهم الحقيقي اليوم في منتدي اجنبئ كبير بالنظام الجديد بس اذا ما فهمته خلك مع القديم . :Regular Smile:

----------


## abdrehman

فعلا .. كثرة المضرات في الأسفل سبب لي تشتيت
بالرغم من اني من الأمس أدخل على صفقات ابو 50 نقطة .. كل ما يوصل الربح 50 أغلق الصفقة .. وأدور على غيرها .. ولله الحمد الاستراتيجية تحفة .. والله يرزق أبوعون اللي في باله كله يا رب .. بس المؤشرات تحت سببوا لي صداع مزمن من كثر ما أطالع فيهم .. خايف يجيني ضعف نظر .. هههههههههههههه

----------


## twins

ابوعون لي طلب رجاءا لا تردني بس ابغى رايك في الباوند دولار ايش وضعه هل في امل ينزل الى 1.4800 ولا انتهى الموضوع و نقفل بخساره ؟ دخلت بيع وخسراااااان كثير والله

----------


## abdrehman

فعلا .. كثرة المؤشرات في الأسفل سبب لي تشتيت
بالرغم من اني من الأمس أدخل على صفقات ابو 50 نقطة .. كل ما يوصل الربح 50 أغلق الصفقة .. وأدور على غيرها .. ولله الحمد الاستراتيجية تحفة .. والله يرزق أبوعون اللي في باله كله يا رب .. بس المؤشرات تحت سببوا لي صداع مزمن من كثر ما أطالع فيهم .. خايف يجيني ضعف نظر .. هههههههههههههه

----------


## ابو لاما

> شكرا أبو عون...بس ده template...أنا أريده indicator حتى أضعه على التشارت عندى...! هل يمكن؟؟؟

 المؤشرات عندك في الملف هذا وزبط الاعدادات مثل الفي التمبليت . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ahmedfouad

> المؤشرات عندك في الملف هذا وزبط الاعدادات مثل الفي التمبليت .

 تسلم يا غالى..كلك ذوق.... :Asvc:  طب كيف أضع عدة مؤشرات مع بعضها البعض فى مكان واحد كما هو الحال فى التيمبليت...؟

----------


## thecreativex

استاذ عرابى شكرا بجد على الاستراتيجيه بس لى سؤال بسيط ممكن استغنى عن كل المؤشرات الى تحت و اشتغل فقط ب 
candle average 
ولا وجودهم مهم ؟  :Asvc:

----------


## ابو لاما

> فعلا .. كثرة المضرات في الأسفل سبب لي تشتيت بالرغم من اني من الأمس أدخل على صفقات ابو 50 نقطة .. كل ما يوصل الربح 50 أغلق الصفقة .. وأدور على غيرها .. ولله الحمد الاستراتيجية تحفة .. والله يرزق أبوعون اللي في باله كله يا رب .. بس المؤشرات تحت سببوا لي صداع مزمن من كثر ما أطالع فيهم .. خايف يجيني ضعف نظر .. هههههههههههههه

  

> فعلا .. كثرة المؤشرات في الأسفل سبب لي تشتيت بالرغم من اني من الأمس أدخل على صفقات ابو 50 نقطة .. كل ما يوصل الربح 50 أغلق الصفقة .. وأدور على غيرها .. ولله الحمد الاستراتيجية تحفة .. والله يرزق أبوعون اللي في باله كله يا رب .. بس المؤشرات تحت سببوا لي صداع مزمن من كثر ما أطالع فيهم .. خايف يجيني ضعف نظر .. هههههههههههههه

 تفضلوا هذه الاستراتيجية الاخيرة والتحفة خصيصا لكم وفيها مؤشر واحد تحت فقط باعدادت خاصة  . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> ابوعون لي طلب رجاءا لا تردني بس ابغى رايك في الباوند دولار ايش وضعه هل في امل ينزل الى 1.4800 ولا انتهى الموضوع و نقفل بخساره ؟ دخلت بيع وخسراااااان كثير والله

 ممكن يطلع شوية بس نازل اصبر عليه . :Regular Smile:

----------


## cobra100

ربحت ما يقارب 550 نقطة اليوم بالمؤشر الجديد و ما نزال نربح ان شاء الله

----------


## ali55

> ربحت ما يقارب 550 نقطة اليوم بالمؤشر الجديد و ما نزال نربح ان شاء الله

 ماهي طريقة عملك اخي الفاضل اذا تكرمت كم الربح والوقف؟ هل تعتمد على كل المؤشرات في اتخاذ القرار ام ماذا ؟ ماهو الفريم الذي تعتمده ؟ يعني هل هو دخول منظم ؟ كيف ؟ بوركت

----------


## abdrehman

الله يخليك لنا يا دكتور ابو عون .. ربي يفتح عليك بركات السماء والأرض .. ويجمعنا فيك في جنات النعيم .. 
جاري التحميل والتركيب ....

----------


## ابو لاما

> تسلم يا غالى..كلك ذوق....   طب كيف أضع عدة مؤشرات مع بعضها البعض فى مكان واحد كما هو الحال فى التيمبليت...؟

 اسحب المؤشر علئ الشارت لكن في بعض المؤشرات تحتاج لنافذة لحالها . :Regular Smile:

----------


## AL-FARIS

ممكن أخوي أبو عون تشوف الفرصة الأخيرة على الباوند فرنك على فريم الربع ساعة  
وكيف لو دخلنا في البداية كيف عكس علينا السعر  
لأنه أخذ اجمالي ارباح اليوم  :Frown:  وزيادة

----------


## AL-FARIS

فيه فرصة قريبة على  
اليورو - باوند فريم الربع ساعة  
والذي يؤكد ذلك مؤشر الزمن  
يا ليت تقولون لي هل نبيع مع ملامسة الخط الأزرق أم لا

----------


## cobra100

> ماهي طريقة عملك اخي الفاضل اذا تكرمت كم الربح والوقف؟ هل تعتمد على كل المؤشرات في اتخاذ القرار ام ماذا ؟ ماهو الفريم الذي تعتمده ؟ يعني هل هو دخول منظم ؟ كيف ؟ بوركت

 اعتمد عل مؤشر الزمن معها  شارت الParbolic و شارت  Bollinger بدون خط الوسط و مؤشر DEM1_RLA 
فالBollinger استعمله ليعطيني نقطة دخول قوية
اما ال Parbolic فهو ليأكد لي ان العملة سوف تكمل في نفس الاتجاه
و DEM1_RLA ا ستعمله فقط لزيادة الربح و الدخول بعقود اكثر
  اما بالنسبة لطريقة عملي فانا بعد فتح عقد اقوم بتدبيله مرتين او 3 اما لتقليص نسبة الخسارة او لربح اكث 
بالنسبة للربح اضع وقف اولي 50 نقطة اما اذا قمت بالتدبيل فيكون هدف كل عقد مدبل 30 نقطة
الستوب مفتوح لاني اعرف مهما ارتد السعر فسوف يرجع على الاقل الى النقطة الاولى التي دخلت منها و ياتي بالربح المهم ان تكون صبور و لا تستعجل في الخروج 
بالنسبة للدخول انتظر وجوب شروط الدخول مع ارتداد الشمعة  مثال
وصل السعر الى الخط الازرق و التمس الخط العلوي للBollinger انتظر الشمعة الجديدة و اذا كانت هابطة باقوم بعملية البيع 
اعتمد فريم ال15 دق بمساعدة فريم الساعة و فريم ال30دق بمساعدة فريم ال4 ساعات 
العملات التي اشتغل عليه
EUR/USD     -     EUR/JPY    -       USD JPY        -       GBP/JPY         -     GBP/USD   -     EUR/GBP
عليك ان تفهم العلاقة فيما بينهم لكي تعرف متى يتوجب عليك الدخول و متى الخروج و كم يكون هدفك و كيفية حركة السوق

----------


## AL-FARIS

> ربحت ما يقارب 550 نقطة اليوم بالمؤشر الجديد و ما نزال نربح ان شاء الله

  
أخي يا ليت لو تضع فرص لايف لأنني تعقدت بصراحة وودي بما أنك ما شاء الله نجحت في تطبيق الاستراتيجية الجديدة  
لكي نستفيد من الفرص التي توضع وهي من أفضل الطرق للتعليم  
وهذا مجرد اقتراح  
وأنت ما تقصر ان شاء الله  :Regular Smile:  
وليس شرط بوضع جميع الفرص لكن بعضها فقط  
تحياتي وتقديري  :Regular Smile:

----------


## anwar

السلام عليكم
ترقبو

----------


## AL-FARIS

فرصة على الباوند - كندي شراء على فريم الربع ساعة

----------


## VaNaDess

> تفضل .

 اشكرك اخي علي التمبلت والمؤشرات 
بس عندي ملاحظة بسيطة ، علي الفريمات الصغيرة ممكن يكون السعر عند الخط الاحمر المنقط وبعد الدخول بيع وتكون كم شمعة بعده اكتشف ان الخط المنقط ابتعد قليلا عن المنطقة اللي اشتريت منها  
يعني اقصد اقول هل المؤشر من النوع اللي بيعيد رسم نفسه وكيف نتعامل معه بذكاء اكثر 
اشكرك اخي

----------


## ali55

> اعتمد عل مؤشر الزمن معها شارت الParbolic و شارت Bollinger بدون خط الوسط و مؤشر DEM1_RLA 
> فالBollinger استعمله ليعطيني نقطة دخول قوية
> اما ال Parbolic فهو ليأكد لي ان العملة سوف تكمل في نفس الاتجاه
> و DEM1_RLA ا ستعمله فقط لزيادة الربح و الدخول بعقود اكثر
> اما بالنسبة لطريقة عملي فانا بعد فتح عقد اقوم بتدبيله مرتين او 3 اما لتقليص نسبة الخسارة او لربح اكث 
> بالنسبة للربح اضع وقف اولي 50 نقطة اما اذا قمت بالتدبيل فيكون هدف كل عقد مدبل 30 نقطة
> الستوب مفتوح لاني اعرف مهما ارتد السعر فسوف يرجع على الاقل الى النقطة الاولى التي دخلت منها و ياتي بالربح المهم ان تكون صبور و لا تستعجل في الخروج 
> بالنسبة للدخول انتظر وجوب شروط الدخول مع ارتداد الشمعة مثال
> وصل السعر الى الخط الازرق و التمس الخط العلوي للBollinger انتظر الشمعة الجديدة و اذا كانت هابطة باقوم بعملية البيع 
> ...

 شكرا لردك اخي الكريم وتوضيحك

----------


## وسيم العتيبي

ابو عون مؤشرك رائع وتفصيلي عباره عن اداه للخوض في عمليه جراحيه دقيقه  
وفعلان الفوركس هو مثل اللي بدخل عمليه جراحيه دقيقه وهذا المؤشر ساعد بشكل رائع على دخول هذي العمليه بشكل اسهل وادق 
مع اضافه البولنجر باند كما فعل الاخ كوبرا شيء رائع جدا  :Regular Smile: 
وانا اضفت مؤشر T3 (موجود في قسم المؤشرات=مؤشر منجم من ذهب=موضوع سنايبر مان)
اصبح اكثر من رائع  
بارك الله فيك  ورحمه الله صاحبك واسكنه فسيح جناته يارب    :Eh S(7):  
ياريت تقولي كيف اقدر ان احمل المؤشرات على المنتدى

----------


## رمز

> تفضلوا هذه الاستراتيجية الاخيرة والتحفة خصيصا لكم وفيها مؤشر واحد تحت فقط باعدادت خاصة .

    إذا هذا المؤشر هو المعتمد   والمعدل الأخير الذي تتابعونه   ولا كيف ؟   لأن الموضوع كبر    ماشاء الله   وتهت      :Asvc:

----------


## رمز

> تفضلوا هذه الاستراتيجية الاخيرة والتحفة خصيصا لكم وفيها مؤشر واحد تحت فقط باعدادت خاصة .

  
بارك الله فيك

----------


## albaragvip

> كيفك يا ابو عون  
> انا وجدت من فتره ملف فيه كود مؤشر الزمن وانا للاسف لا علم لي بكيفيه وضع الكود داخل البرنامج وانا ارفقته عشان اللي يفهم في برمجه المؤشرات يطلع عليه ويفهمنا هو لاي غرض

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  اخي لقد قمت بدراسة الكود والحمدلله والمنه وفقني الله في اعادة برمجته ليعمل على الميتا تريدر  وهذاه هديه بسيطه للاخوه اصحاب الموضوع   وكذلك من باب التعاون وفعل الخير   ولا نريد سوى دعواتكم بظهر الغيب  اخيكم البراق

----------


## القطرب

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  اخي لقد قمت بدراسة الكود والحمدلله والمنه وفقني الله في اعادة برمجته ليعمل على الميتا تريدر  وهذاه هديه بسيطه للاخوه اصحاب الموضوع   وكذلك من باب التعاون وفعل الخير   ولا نريد سوى دعواتكم بظهر الغيب  اخيكم البراق

  ألأخ البراق ...   ما الفرق بين الؤشر المرفقق وبين مؤشر BB_Squeez_Advanced_v2

----------


## 10pips

ابو العون ..    
>     
<      
>       
شكرا .. الله يعطيك الصحة والعافية وكل اللي في بالك 
اسألك الله الجنة لصديقك , رحمة الله عليه  :Asvc:

----------


## وسيم العتيبي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  اخي لقد قمت بدراسة الكود والحمدلله والمنه وفقني الله في اعادة برمجته ليعمل على الميتا تريدر  وهذاه هديه بسيطه للاخوه اصحاب الموضوع   وكذلك من باب التعاون وفعل الخير   ولا نريد سوى دعواتكم بظهر الغيب  اخيكم البراق

 جزاك الله خير اخي البراق وجعله في ميزان حسناتك  :Eh S(7):  :015:

----------


## albaragvip

> ألأخ البراق ...  ما الفرق بين الؤشر المرفقق وبين مؤشر BB_Squeez_Advanced_v2

 اهلا اخي  لست اعرف هل بينهم فرق او تشابه ولكن ارفق المؤشر للاطلاع واعطيك الجواب الشافي  ولكن المؤشر مبني على الكود الذي ارفقه الاخ ابراهيم نصار وطلب برمجته ورغبت بالتعاون   والنفع للاخرين والحصول بالمقابل على دعوه بظهر الغيب  ثانيا اخي اذا وجدت بينهم تشابه ارفقه للاخوان فزيادة الخير خرين افضل ولك الاجر والثواب  تقبل تحياتي

----------


## albaragvip

> جزاك الله خير اخي البراق وجعله في ميزان حسناتك

 ولك مثل مادعوت بارك الله لك في مالك وولدك واهلك  وهذه الدعوات الصادقه هي مانبحث عنها  تقبل ودي

----------


## وسيم العتيبي

:016: هيك اضن النقاط صارت واضحه جدا جدا للبيع والشراء   
جزا الله خير كل شخص ساهم حتى نصل لهذي النتيجه  :015:

----------


## ابراهيم نصار

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  اخي لقد قمت بدراسة الكود والحمدلله والمنه وفقني الله في اعادة برمجته ليعمل على الميتا تريدر  وهذاه هديه بسيطه للاخوه اصحاب الموضوع   وكذلك من باب التعاون وفعل الخير   ولا نريد سوى دعواتكم بظهر الغيب  اخيكم البراق

  
مشكور يا اخي الكريم على برمجتك المؤشر وجاري التجربه 
ولك مني كل الود والتقدير

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  اخي لقد قمت بدراسة الكود والحمدلله والمنه وفقني الله في اعادة برمجته ليعمل على الميتا تريدر  وهذاه هديه بسيطه للاخوه اصحاب الموضوع   وكذلك من باب التعاون وفعل الخير   ولا نريد سوى دعواتكم بظهر الغيب  اخيكم البراق

 جزاك الله الف خير اخئ الكريم وكثر الله من امثالك . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> ممكن أخوي أبو عون تشوف الفرصة الأخيرة على الباوند فرنك على فريم الربع ساعة  
> وكيف لو دخلنا في البداية كيف عكس علينا السعر  
> لأنه أخذ اجمالي ارباح اليوم  وزيادة

 اخئ انت لاتدخل الا بعد ان تكون الشروط كاملة وهي ثلاثة اعمدة لمؤشر الزمن . :Regular Smile:    

> اشكرك اخي علي التمبلت والمؤشرات 
> بس عندي ملاحظة بسيطة ، علي الفريمات الصغيرة ممكن يكون السعر عند الخط الاحمر المنقط وبعد الدخول بيع وتكون كم شمعة بعده اكتشف ان الخط المنقط ابتعد قليلا عن المنطقة اللي اشتريت منها  
> يعني اقصد اقول هل المؤشر من النوع اللي بيعيد رسم نفسه وكيف نتعامل معه بذكاء اكثر 
> اشكرك اخي

 نعم لذلك وجد مؤشر الزمن ليعطيك وقت الدخول الصحيح . :Regular Smile: 
لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## cobra100

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  اخي لقد قمت بدراسة الكود والحمدلله والمنه وفقني الله في اعادة برمجته ليعمل على الميتا تريدر  وهذاه هديه بسيطه للاخوه اصحاب الموضوع   وكذلك من باب التعاون وفعل الخير   ولا نريد سوى دعواتكم بظهر الغيب  اخيكم البراق

 جزاك الله الف خير اخي 
جاري تجربته و سنخبرك بالنتائج في اقرب فرصة ان شاء الله

----------


## جنان

ما قصرت يا عرابي ، شكرا لك 
الدخول حسب مؤشر الزمن عندما يصل لثلاث مستويات بغض النظر عن اتجاهه، صح؟ يعني يمكن الدخول بيع مثلا عندما يكون مؤشر الزمن ثلاث مستويات لأعلى أو لأسفل .. لا إشكال . صح؟ 
البراق .. شكرا لك

----------


## ابو لاما

> ما قصرت يا عرابي ، شكرا لك 
> الدخول حسب مؤشر الزمن عندما يصل لثلاث مستويات بغض النظر عن اتجاهه، صح؟ يعني يمكن الدخول بيع مثلا عندما يكون مؤشر الزمن ثلاث مستويات لأعلى أو لأسفل .. لا إشكال . صح؟ 
> البراق .. شكرا لك

 الاتجاه مهم متجه تحت معناه تدخلئ بيع والعكس صحيح . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ashraf_i_ibrahim

> يا اخوان معقوله مافي احد جاوبي الا الان من الساعه 10 المساء امس الى الان      طيب اعطونا وجه

 اخي نفس المشكلة حصلت معايا و اعتقد ده نتيجة نسخ التمبلت و المؤشرات عدد كبير من المرات جرب تنزل البرنامج اللي انت شغال عليه من جديد و انسخ التمبلت و المؤشرات مرة واحدة و انشاء الله يشتغل البرنامج

----------


## القطرب

> اهلا اخي  لست اعرف هل بينهم فرق او تشابه ولكن ارفق المؤشر للاطلاع واعطيك الجواب الشافي  ولكن المؤشر مبني على الكود الذي ارفقه الاخ ابراهيم نصار وطلب برمجته ورغبت بالتعاون   والنفع للاخرين والحصول بالمقابل على دعوه بظهر الغيب  ثانيا اخي اذا وجدت بينهم تشابه ارفقه للاخوان فزيادة الخير خرين افضل ولك الاجر والثواب  تقبل تحياتي

  تفضل أخي البراق .... هذا هو المؤشر ...   وفقك الله ورعاك.

----------


## basomakm

الف شكر للأخ عرابى ولى سؤال بعد اذنة يكون انتظار السعر إلى اى من الخطوط الثلاثة يوجد فى منطقة البيع ثلاث خطوط " ذات اللون الأزرق" ومثلهم فى منطقة الشراء " ذات اللون الأصفر"  اثنين منهم منقطنين واخر عادى  يكون البيع أو الشراء عند الخط العادى أم عند احد من الخطوط المنقطة  شكرا

----------


## 4xtrader

بارك الله فيكم جميعا ولي طلب اريد مؤشر الاستراتيجية كاملا وشكرا

----------


## ابو رغدا

السلام عليكم  
كيف اغير الشاشه من ابيض الى السابق  
الصراحه مش واضحه معي الأرقام

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم  
> كيف اغير الشاشه من ابيض الى السابق  
> الصراحه مش واضحه معي الأرقام

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اعمل رايت كليك على الشارت واختار خصائص  واعمل RESET  لاعدادات الالوان وسيرجع كما السابق ان شاء الله

----------


## ابو رغدا

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> اعمل رايت كليك على الشارت واختار خصائص  واعمل RESET  لاعدادات الالوان وسيرجع كما السابق ان شاء الله

 جزاك الله خيرا  
ومشكور

----------


## radwan52

eur/aud السعر يقترب من لو اليوم السابق والخط الأصفر للمؤشر ممكن تحدث أنعكاسه وتتحول لفرصة شراء علي فريم الربع ساعه

----------


## cobra100

جائتني اسئلة من الاعضاء عن كيفية ربحي ل 500 نقطة في اليوم و كيفية استخدام الاستراتيجية لذالك قمت بوضع هذا الملف به كل ما تسألون عنه 
و ارجو ان اكون قد وضحت لكم الفكرة

----------


## VIP2FM

استاذي الفاضل عرابي
لدي اقتراح عسى ان ينال على استحسانكم 
الا وهو اضافة منبه صوتي عند تلامس السعر مع  الخط العلوي الازرق أو الخط السفلي الاصفر
ومنبه اخر للقسم السفلي  ايضاً
لتسهيل المتابعة 
اسال الله الحنان المنان ان يسهل عليك كل صعب  :Hands:

----------


## مكتوب

شكرا ياعرابي الله يرزقك ويرحم اخاك ويدخله الجنة
مؤشر قوي وسهل وانا متابع  وجربت المؤشر وقلت لازم اشكرك على
مجهودك الراءع

----------


## عمرو الكيلانى

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
جزاكم الله خير على مجهودكم وبارك فيك اخى ابو العون وفى الاخوة 
لو سمحتم عاوز تعليقكم على الشارت ده 
هل هذه فرصه بيع صحيحه ؟؟؟؟؟؟
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## AL-FARIS

برأيي لو يتم وضع فرص للأخوة لما أصبحت الاستراتيجية غير مفهومة إلى هذا القدر  
لأنها سهلة جداً  
وأنا بصراحة اعتمد على مؤشر الزمن فقط دون غيره  
والأمور الحمد لله اشوفها تمام على الديمو حتى نتمرس ثم بعد ذلك على الحقيقي

----------


## 4xtrader

يااخواني اريد مؤشر الاستراتيجية من فضلكم وشكرا

----------


## عمرو الكيلانى

> يااخواني اريد مؤشر الاستراتيجية من فضلكم وشكرا

 ان شاء الله هتلاقيها على الرابط ده باسم leo  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t56810-86.html

----------


## عمرو الكيلانى

> برأيي لو يتم وضع فرص للأخوة لما أصبحت الاستراتيجية غير مفهومة إلى هذا القدر  
> لأنها سهلة جداً  
> وأنا بصراحة اعتمد على مؤشر الزمن فقط دون غيره  
> والأمور الحمد لله اشوفها تمام على الديمو حتى نتمرس ثم بعد ذلك على الحقيقي

 اخى الكريم السلام عليكم 
ممكن بس تقولى ازاى بيتم الدخول باستخدام مؤشر الزمن سواء بيع او شراء  يعنى امتى ندخل 
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## cobra100

نقطة قوية لمن اراد الدخول شراء للمجنون و اليورو ين بهدف 50 نقطة ان شاء الله

----------


## cobra100

تم تحقق الهدفين و ما يزالا يصعدان
تم الدخول شراء المجنون 143.96 و اليوري ين 121.61
ربح 100 نقطة اقل من دقيقة تنزاد للحساب ليصبح1350 نقطة في  يومين الحمد لله

----------


## ysewellam

ماشاء الله كووووبرا ...يا جماعه انا سعييد جدا بالاستراتيجيه دى...من الاخر ملهاااااش حل :Regular Smile: ..يا جامد يا جيمس بووند ...هوا عارف نفسه...ههههههه

----------


## cobra100

صورة لحساب في يومين باستخدام استراتيجية مركز الثقل للاخ عرابي جزاه الله الف الف خير
تم تحقيق ربح 80%
لدي 3 حسابات لكي لا تقول لي مجموع النقاط اقل مما موجود في التوقيع فالمجموع الذي هو بالتوقيع المجموع الاجمالي للربح في ال3 حسابات 
و صورة لاخر عملية شراء قمت بها على المجنون 3 عمليات و هدف كل واحد 50 نقطة

----------


## ابو لاما

> ماشاء الله كووووبرا ...يا جماعه انا سعييد جدا بالاستراتيجيه دى...من الاخر ملهاااااش حل..يا جامد يا جيمس بووند ...هوا عارف نفسه...ههههههه

  :Big Grin:

----------


## ابوعادل

> تم تحقق الهدفين و ما يزالا يصعدان
> تم الدخول شراء المجنون 143.96 و اليوري ين 121.61
> ربح 100 نقطة اقل من دقيقة تنزاد للحساب ليصبح1350 نقطة في يومين الحمد لله

   ما شاء الله عليك تستاهل كل خير   لاكن عندي استفسار من ناحيه الستوب والهدف كم بالضبط علشان تكون الشغله تمام عندي   وألف شكر :Eh S(7):

----------


## pirlo777

ألف ألف شكر لأبو عون 
ما شاء الله عليك جهد يستحق الشكر
وبالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## muhxp

ياريت احد يرفعلنا المؤشرات والتمبلت المستخدم مع شرح بسيط
لان حاولت اتابع ومافهمت شي اباد

----------


## ابو لاما

> ياريت احد يرفعلنا المؤشرات والتمبلت المستخدم مع شرح بسيط
> لان حاولت اتابع ومافهمت شي اباد

 تفضل اخي الكريم . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## وسيم العتيبي

اخوي عرابي بالنسبه لمؤشر الزمن اللي برمجو اخونا البراق هل راح تعدل عليه شيء ؟؟  
هل وجدت امور فيه جديده ساعدتك انو تكتشف افكار جديده ؟   :Regular Smile:  
اتمنى ان يكون  :Regular Smile:  
جزاك الله خيرا يا عرابي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## Pro Trade

صباح الخير يا اخوان Gbp/Chf  يستعد للانطلاق بأذن الله ننتظر مؤشر الزمن ليعطي اشارت الانطلاق  مع تمنياتي لكم بقضاء يوم جميل   السلام عليكم.

----------


## be_happy

اخ عرابي مرحبا 
اخر ملف حضرتك حطيتو 
في مؤشرات كثير جدا 
يعني اكثر من 8 هل كلهم ضروريات ؟

----------


## be_happy

لانه البرنامج صار بطيئ جدا عندي الآن لسا نزلتو وبدي ان شاء الله اصير اشتغل على الاستراتجية الجديدة

----------


## ابو لاما

> لانه البرنامج صار بطيئ جدا عندي الآن لسا نزلتو وبدي ان شاء الله اصير اشتغل على الاستراتجية الجديدة

 في مؤشر غير مهم هو مبطئ البرنامج وهو هذ JB center of gravity 
ممكن الاستغناء عنه . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> اخوي عرابي بالنسبه لمؤشر الزمن اللي برمجو اخونا البراق هل راح تعدل عليه شيء ؟؟  
> هل وجدت امور فيه جديده ساعدتك انو تكتشف افكار جديده ؟  
> اتمنى ان يكون  
> جزاك الله خيرا يا عرابي

 اكيد طبعا وجدت فيه اشياء رهيبة جزاء الله البراق عنا خير الجزاء  :Hands:  اللهم ارحم عبدك البراق وارزقه رزقا كريما من حيث لا يحتسب واصلح له شانه كله وامره كله و لا تكله لنفسه طرفة عين وارزقه في الدنيا ما يرضيه ويغنيه وعافية لوالديه واهله ولنفسه وجاه وسلطان وثبت قدمه علئ طريقك  واكثر لنا من امثاله يا رب :Hands:  اللهم ارحمه رحمة واسعة من عندك كما رحمنا . :Regular Smile:  
ان شا ءالله سوف انزل الفكرة التئ توصلت لها قريبا لدمج مؤشر المبدع الفنان الاخ البراق . :Regular Smile: 
لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## modey_k

بجد أنا مش مصدق الى الان 
ان في مؤشر بهذه الدقه (ما شاء الله ) 
بس ما هي الفريمات الاحسن للتطبيق عليها ؟ 
و ما مدى الأهداف و الستوب ؟ 
أسأل الله أن يوفقك في التحديث الجديد للمؤشر و الى الأمام دائما

----------


## adeladel

اخى الكريم عرابى (ابو عون )
جزاك الله خيرا على تلك الاستراتيجية الرائعة
و لكن هل يمكن ان تضع شرح الاستراتيجية فى مشاركة واحدة ثم وضع رابط لتلك المشاركة فى توقيعك او تطلب من احد المشرفين تعديل المشاركة الاولى و ووضعها فيها.. و ذلك حتى لا يتوه الاعضاء فى وسط تلك الصفحات الكثيرة 
و جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## modey_k

:Good:  :Good:  :015:  :015:  :Good:  :Good:    

> اخى الكريم عرابى (ابو عون )
> جزاك الله خيرا على تلك الاستراتيجية الرائعة
> و لكن هل يمكن ان تضع شرح الاستراتيجية فى مشاركة واحدة ثم وضع رابط لتلك المشاركة فى توقيعك او تطلب من احد المشرفين تعديل المشاركة الاولى و ووضعها فيها.. و ذلك حتى لا يتوه الاعضاء فى وسط تلك الصفحات الكثيرة 
> و جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## ابو لاما

> بجد أنا مش مصدق الى الان 
> ان في مؤشر بهذه الدقه (ما شاء الله ) 
> بس ما هي الفريمات الاحسن للتطبيق عليها ؟ 
> و ما مدى الأهداف و الستوب ؟ 
> أسأل الله أن يوفقك في التحديث الجديد للمؤشر و الى الأمام دائما

  

> اخى الكريم عرابى (ابو عون )
> جزاك الله خيرا على تلك الاستراتيجية الرائعة
> و لكن هل يمكن ان تضع شرح الاستراتيجية فى مشاركة واحدة ثم وضع رابط لتلك المشاركة فى توقيعك او تطلب من احد المشرفين تعديل المشاركة الاولى و ووضعها فيها.. و ذلك حتى لا يتوه الاعضاء فى وسط تلك الصفحات الكثيرة 
> و جزاك الله خيرا

 الشرح في ملف وورد داخل هذا الملف . :Regular Smile:  واذا احتجتم اي شرح اضافي اسالو انا جاهز ان شاء الله . :Regular Smile:  لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## AL-FARIS

أخوي الكوبرا او عرابي او محمود او اي شخص محترف في هذه الاستراتيجية 
هناك فرصة على الفريم اليومي  
على اليورو - فرنك  
بيع  
هل تعتبر صحيحة وفرصة للدخول بنسبة بسيطة من الحساب باهداف كبيرة

----------


## modey_k

شكرا لك و جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## ابو لاما

> أخوي الكوبرا او عرابي او محمود او اي شخص محترف في هذه الاستراتيجية 
> هناك فرصة على الفريم اليومي  
> على اليورو - فرنك  
> بيع  
> هل تعتبر صحيحة وفرصة للدخول بنسبة بسيطة من الحساب باهداف كبيرة

 استخدم فريم الاربعة ساعات واقل وفقط . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## anwar

السلام عليكم 
صباح الخير ياشباب

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم 
> صباح الخير ياشباب

 وعليكم والسلام ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته . :Regular Smile: 
وصباح النور والخيروالورد والفل والياسمين لاحلئ انور منور المنتدئ . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## anwar

> وعليكم والسلام ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته .
> وصباح النور والخيروالورد والفل والياسمين لاحلئ انور منور المنتدئ .
> لك كل الود والتقدير .

 الله يسلمك ياغالي من كل شر  :Asvc:  :Asvc:  :Asvc:  :Asvc:  :Asvc:  :Asvc:  :Asvc:  :Asvc:

----------


## ابو لاما

> اخوي عرابي بالنسبه لمؤشر الزمن اللي برمجو اخونا البراق هل راح تعدل عليه شيء ؟؟  
> هل وجدت امور فيه جديده ساعدتك انو تكتشف افكار جديده ؟  
> اتمنى ان يكون  
> جزاك الله خيرا يا عرابي

  

> اكيد طبعا وجدت فيه اشياء رهيبة جزاء الله البراق عنا خير الجزاء  اللهم ارحم عبدك البراق وارزقه رزقا كريما من حيث لا يحتسب واصلح له شانه كله وامره كله و لا تكله لنفسه طرفة عين وارزقه في الدنيا ما يرضيه ويغنيه وعافية لوالديه واهله ولنفسه وجاه وسلطان وثبت قدمه علئ طريقك واكثر لنا من امثاله يا رب اللهم ارحمه رحمة واسعة من عندك كما رحمنا . 
> ان شا ءالله سوف انزل الفكرة التئ توصلت لها قريبا لدمج مؤشر المبدع الفنان الاخ البراق .
> لكم كل الود والتقدير .

 شكل مؤشر الزمن الجديد. :Regular Smile:  لكم جميعا اخوانئ كل الود والتقدير. :Regular Smile:

----------


## Pro Trade

> شكل مؤشر الزمن الجديد. لكم جميعا اخوانئ كل الود والتقدير.

 يخرب بيت كده!! :Big Grin:  شركات الوساطه عملتلك حساب اكتر ما عملت للازمه العالميه :Boxing: (جبلك حراسه) :Boxing:   مشكور يا غالي . همسه: لا تبخل على السيد بلخياط بالمؤشر الجديد  :Good:   :015:  :015:  :015:  ((((العقل العربي))))

----------


## ابو لاما

> يخرب بيت كده!! شركات الوساطه عملتلك حساب اكتر ما عملت للازمه العالميه(جبلك حراسه)  مشكور يا غالي . همسه: لا تبخل على السيد بلخياط بالمؤشر الجديد   ((((العقل العربي))))

 هههه ولا يهمك علئ الله و لا تنسئ انا في ديار ابومتعب امن ديار في الدنيا واشرفها واطهرها . :Regular Smile:  وكمان عندنا حراسة جيدة وانا العب :Boxing:  :Boxing:  :Boxing:  ماي تاي وكونغ فو وكيك بوكسانج وارفع اثقال هههههههههه . :Regular Smile:  لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## cobra100

> شكل مؤشر الزمن الجديد. لكم جميعا اخوانئ كل الود والتقدير.

 اخي عربي ممكن تقول لي كيف ادمجت مؤشري الزمن مع بعض لاني لم اعرف كيف ادمجهما مع بعض و شكرا

----------


## anwar

فرصة  :Asvc:

----------


## ابو لاما

> اخي عربي ممكن تقول لي كيف ادمجت مؤشري الزمن مع بعض لاني لم اعرف كيف ادمجهما مع بعض و شكرا

 اسحب المؤشر علئ المؤشر مثل ما تسوي عند نقل ملف من مجلد الئ اخر . :Regular Smile:

----------


## مضارب المجنون

خي ابو عون اخبارك ان شاء الله تكون في اتم الصحه والعافيه  
اخر مؤشر حق الاخ البراق واخر صوره انت نزلتها  سويت زي ماقلت سحبت المؤشر على المؤشر  
بس كيف نتاجر عن طريقهم  
ولك جزيل الشكر  
اخوك الغامدي

----------


## رنين الفراق

انا جديد فالموضوع والكل يشيد بابو عون وعرابي 
ممكن التمبلت مع الموشرات الي تستخدموها؟
اخر تحديث

----------


## عمرو الكيلانى

ابو العون جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك وهذا نابع من معدنك الاصيل ولحبك للخير جزاك الله رفقه نبيه فى الجنه 
بعد اذنك لى سؤال عن مؤشر الزمن 
مثلا فى حاله البيع ووصول السعر الى الخط الازرق المتقطع هل يشترط ان يصل مؤشر الزمن الى المستوى-0.81 ام يكتفى فقط بانه نازل ايضا فى حاله الشراء هل يشترط ان يصل ال 0.81 ام يكتفى فقط انه صاعد 
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## cobra100

> ما شاء الله عليك تستاهل كل خير   لاكن عندي استفسار من ناحيه الستوب والهدف كم بالضبط علشان تكون الشغله تمام عندي   وألف شكر

 بالنسبة للهدف اضع هدف اولي 50 و اذا وجدت العملة ماشي في نفس الحركة اعمل هدف ثاني ب50 نقطة و هكذا .....
بالنسبة للستوب لا اقوم بوضع ستوب و اذا اردت تحديد ستوب فسوف يكون 40 لل15دق و 50 لل 30دق 
و هذا ملف لفهم كيفية عملي  و معه المؤشرات التي قمت بزيادتها

----------


## ابو لاما

> خي ابو عون اخبارك ان شاء الله تكون في اتم الصحه والعافيه  
> اخر مؤشر حق الاخ البراق واخر صوره انت نزلتها سويت زي ماقلت سحبت المؤشر على المؤشر  
> بس كيف نتاجر عن طريقهم  
> ولك جزيل الشكر  
> اخوك الغامدي

 عامود اصفر 3 مستويات مع عامود اخضر فقط شراء . :Regular Smile: 
عامود اصفر 3 مستويات مع عامود اخضر او ازرق ودائرة زرقاء بيع . :Regular Smile: 
بشرط السعر يكون في احد الخطوط . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> انا جديد فالموضوع والكل يشيد بابو عون وعرابي 
> ممكن التمبلت مع الموشرات الي تستخدموها؟
> اخر تحديث

 يا هلا فيك . :Regular Smile: 
ابوعون هو عرابي وعرابي هو ابوعون . :Regular Smile: 
تفضل الملف مرفق . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> ابو العون جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك وهذا نابع من معدنك الاصيل ولحبك للخير جزاك الله رفقه نبيه فى الجنه 
> بعد اذنك لى سؤال عن مؤشر الزمن 
> مثلا فى حاله البيع ووصول السعر الى الخط الازرق المتقطع هل يشترط ان يصل مؤشر الزمن الى المستوى-0.81 ام يكتفى فقط بانه نازل ايضا فى حاله الشراء هل يشترط ان يصل ال 0.81 ام يكتفى فقط انه صاعد 
> جزاك الله خيرا

 جزاك الله الف خير اخئ الكريم هذا من اصلك الطيب كذلك  . :Regular Smile: 
لا بد من ان يكمل مؤشر الزمن ثلاثة مستويات لتدخل الصفقة . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## رنين الفراق

> يا هلا فيك .
> ابوعون هو عرابي وعرابي هو ابوعون .
> تفضل الملف مرفق .
> لك كل الود والتقدير .

 اشكرك اخي عرابي
بأذن الله راح اتعلم هذي الاستراتيجية لقوتها ماشاء الله .. 
رزقك الله من حيث لاتحتسب

----------


## عمرو الكيلانى

> جزاك الله الف خير اخئ الكريم هذا من اصلك الطيب كذلك .
> لا بد من ان يكمل مؤشر الزمن ثلاثة مستويات لتدخل الصفقة .
> لك كل الود والتقدير .

 جزاك الله خير يا ابو العون
ايه رايك نفتح ورشه للفرص المحققه او المنتظرة او التى تقترب من تحقيق الشروط  اكيد هيبقى فى استفادة اكثر والموضوع هيوصل للناس اكثر

----------


## remo

> يا هلا فيك .
> ابوعون هو عرابي وعرابي هو ابوعون .
> تفضل الملف مرفق .
> لك كل الود والتقدير .

 وهو بردة اوناكس  :Big Grin:  
ازيك يا عرابى حبيت اسلم  :Eh S(7):

----------


## Pro Trade

مبروك  لكل من دخل فرصة الصباح Gbp/Chf +100 انتظروا الفرص القادمه بأذن الله :Asvc:   السلام عليكم .

----------


## AL-FARIS

هل ممكن أخي عرابي نشتري أو نبيع من الخطوط المنقطة وإلا فقط من الخطوط العريضه الأصفر والأزرق  
أعتقد سؤال مهم جداً

----------


## رنين الفراق

ممكن شرح مبسط جدا اخواني متى نبيع ومتى نشتري مع تحديد الشروط ونتمنى بالصور..

----------


## mustafa

السلام عليكم 
بروفيسور ابو عون  :Emoticon1:  
ما زبط معي اعطيني وصفة لعلاجة  :Eh S(7):

----------


## cobra100

تم  و الحمد لله من مضاعفة رأس المال في 3 ايام بعد 15 ساعة عمل
و ادعكم مع صورة لاحدى الحسابات استخدم فيه الهيدج بكثرة لترو كيف تحول الهيدج الى ارباح خيالية في اقل من نصف ساعة
لم استخدم الستوب ابدا الاهداف كانت ما بين 50 و 25 نقطة

----------


## cobra100

فرصة جيدة لبيع الكيبل من 5065
فجميع الفريمات تدل على بيع

----------


## 10pips

> فرصة جيدة لبيع الكيبل من 5065
> فجميع الفريمات تدل على بيع

 فرصة ولا اروع .. على فكرة الارتفاع المفاجأ الذي حدث بسبب خبر على الباوند الان

----------


## cobra100

فرصة اخرة على المجنون بيع 146.05
و اليورو باوند شراء 8337

----------


## basomakm

كيف يتم ادماج مؤشر الزمن !؟

----------


## cobra100

هناك العديد من الفرص على العملات التي اشتغل عليها تابعوها و سوف تربحون على الاقل في اليوم 500 نقطة بهدف 50 نقطة 
العملات موجودة بالتوقيع

----------


## man4com

منور ومتابعين معك علي الفرص ومشكور جدا

----------


## د:محمد العشري

يا جماعة والله الاستاتيجية من احب الاستراتيجيات الى قلبي لسهولتها وبساتطها
 بس دلوقت موش شايف غير لخبطه
والله انا كنت باشوف صورة للميتا تريد كنت هرجع من كتر ما انا متلخبط
بسطو الحكاية اكتر علشا ن تعرف تتاجر وانت نفسك مفتوحة
وعذرا يا جماعة

----------


## رنين الفراق

هل توجد فر ص حاليا
؟

----------


## عمرو الكيلانى

> هناك العديد من الفرص على العملات التي اشتغل عليها تابعوها و سوف تربحون على الاقل في اليوم 500 نقطة بهدف 50 نقطة 
> العملات موجودة بالتوقيع

 اخى جزاك الله خيرا ولكن لى سؤال بسيط 
هل يوجد اشارة للخروج ولا مثلا نحدد هدف معين وخلاص 
جزاك الله خير

----------


## man4com

it was some chances to sell but now you have to wait 
thankx

----------


## be_happy

man4com .... 
do u mean there is no chances now ? 
i think the gpbusd and gbpjpy still sell till now ... right ?

----------


## be_happy

كوبرا الاسترليني دولار واالمجنون لسا للبيع ولا انا غلطان ؟

----------


## forex eyes

يا إخوان
الفيبو يغطي على الشارت تماماً على فاصل 4 ساعات
مالحل؟

----------


## ابو لاما

> وهو بردة اوناكس   ازيك يا عرابى حبيت اسلم

 يا هلا بعزيز الكل ريمو . :Regular Smile:  الحمدلله بالف خير . :Regular Smile:  نعم اوناكس oan4x :Big Grin:  لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## forex_city

ما شاء الله جهد مبارك لكم و للاخ الكريم عرابى  :Regular Smile: 
ممكن سؤال بالنسبه لمؤشر الزمن الجديد هل نرفقه ايضا و نعمل عليه 
الاعمده و الدوائر الزرقاء و الخضراء ؟؟؟ 
شاكر لكم جميعا و للاخ كوبرا لمساعدته لاخوانه و لجميع من يساهم فى هذا العمل الجميل
السلام عليكم

----------


## رنين الفراق

ممكن مؤشر الزمن الجديد؟

----------


## ابو لاما

> يا إخوان 
> الفيبو يغطي على الشارت تماماً على فاصل 4 ساعات
> مالحل؟

  :015:  :015:  :015: تفضلوا اخوتئ تمبلت معدل ورهيب جدا اسمه البراق ان شاء الله يكون مفيد لكم من دون فايبو وبسيط جدا . :Regular Smile:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> هل ممكن أخي عرابي نشتري أو نبيع من الخطوط المنقطة وإلا فقط من الخطوط العريضه الأصفر والأزرق  
> أعتقد سؤال مهم جداً

 اذا مؤشر الزمن معطي عامود اصفر طويل وصل مستوئ 81. ممكن نبيع ونشترئ من الخط المنقط . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> ما شاء الله جهد مبارك لكم و للاخ الكريم عرابى 
> ممكن سؤال بالنسبه لمؤشر الزمن الجديد هل نرفقه ايضا و نعمل عليه 
> الاعمده و الدوائر الزرقاء و الخضراء ؟؟؟ 
> شاكر لكم جميعا و للاخ كوبرا لمساعدته لاخوانه و لجميع من يساهم فى هذا العمل الجميل
> السلام عليكم

  

> ممكن مؤشر الزمن الجديد؟

 تفضلوا التحديث الجديد . :Regular Smile:

----------


## forex_city

لى الشرف ان اكون اول من يشكرك على التيمب الجديد و البساطه و حب الخير لاخوانك
ما شاء الله تيمب ولا اروع و اخف  :Regular Smile:  
نعتمد على هذا ابو عون بارك الله فيك ؟ و نترك الزحمه اللى كانت ورا  :Regular Smile:  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> لى الشرف ان امون اول من يشركرك على التيمب الجديد و البساطه و حب الخير لاخوانك
> ما شاء الله تيمب ولا اروع و اخف  
> نعتمد على هذا ابو عون بارك الله فيك ؟ و نترك الزحمه اللى كانت ورا

 انا اللي الشرف نعم عزيزي نعتمد علئ هذا تماما . :Regular Smile:  لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم 
> بروفيسور ابو عون  
> ما زبط معي اعطيني وصفة لعلاجة

 عزيزي مصطفئ نزل الجديد التمبلت الجديد افضل لك . :Regular Smile:  لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## forex eyes

أخي الفاضل عرابي
أسأل الله أن يحرم وجهك على النار 
لدي سؤالين بارك الله فيك:
1. عند وضع فاصل نصف ألاحظ أن السعر وصل الخط الأزرق العلوي وهذا يعني بيع حسب فهمي، ولكن عند التغيير على الأربع ساعات مثلاً أجد بينه وبين الخط الأزرق أكثر من 200 نقطة، فكيف نتاجر في مثل هذه الحالة؟
2. بالنسبة للأعمدة الصفراء، هل يكون البيع عندما تكون عند مستوى 81 والشراء عندما تكون عند مستوى -81؟ وماهي دلالات الخط الأفقي عندما يكون أزرق أو أخضر؟ 
رزقك الله من حيث لاتحتسب

----------


## منحاش من الاسهم

الاخ الكريم ابو عون مهما قلنا في حقك من الشكر والعرفان لن نوفيك (من لايشكر الناس لايشكر الله ) 
اللهم يارب ارزق اخانا ابو عون الصحه والعافيه والمال والذريه الصالحه 
اخوي الكريم لو تكرمت ياليت تكتب شروط الدخول والخروج بيع وشراء بتوضيح اكثر

----------


## cobra100

لكل من دخل صفقة المجنون تم تحقق الهدف الاول

----------


## ابو لاما

> أخي الفاضل عرابي 
> أسأل الله أن يحرم وجهك على النار  لدي سؤالين بارك الله فيك:
> 1. عند وضع فاصل نصف ألاحظ أن السعر وصل الخط الأزرق العلوي وهذا يعني بيع حسب فهمي، ولكن عند التغيير على الأربع ساعات مثلاً أجد بينه وبين الخط الأزرق أكثر من 200 نقطة، فكيف نتاجر في مثل هذه الحالة؟
> 2. بالنسبة للأعمدة الصفراء، هل يكون البيع عندما تكون عند مستوى 81 والشراء عندما تكون عند مستوى -81؟ وماهي دلالات الخط الأفقي عندما يكون أزرق أو أخضر؟   رزقك الله من حيث لاتحتسب

 تتاجر علئ حسب الفريم يعنئ اذا مؤشر الزمن معطي بيع في فريم الساعة تبيع وتجنئ ارباحك . :Regular Smile: 
لازم الاعمدة الصفراء تصل 81. حتئ تدخل الصفقة. :Regular Smile: 
جزاك الله الف خير . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:   

> الاخ الكريم ابو عون مهما قلنا في حقك من الشكر والعرفان لن نوفيك (من لايشكر الناس لايشكر الله ) 
> اللهم يارب ارزق اخانا ابو عون الصحه والعافيه والمال والذريه الصالحه 
> اخوي الكريم لو تكرمت ياليت تكتب شروط الدخول والخروج بيع وشراء بتوضيح اكثر

 جزاك الله الف خير ورزقك الله مثل ما دعوت لي اخئ العزيز . :Regular Smile: 
الشروط للدخول هي شرطين 
1-اعمدة صفراء تصل مستوئ 81 .  اي تكون الاعمدة طويلة كما في الشكل
2-اعمدة ودوائر خضراء في حالة الشراء ويكون السعر في حيز الخط الاصفر السفلئ . :Regular Smile: 
3-اعمدة ودوائر خضراء وزرقاء ويكون السعر في حيز الخط العلوئ الازرق  الدخول هنا بيع  . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## cobra100

تحقق هدف اليورو باوند و الكيبل الحمد لله
تم ربح 150 نقطة

----------


## be_happy

يا اخوان مؤشر الزمني 
ما مش موجود عندي 
لما نزلت التمبلت الخاص 
طلع عندي مؤشر اسمو candleavarege 
ولونو ازرق

----------


## ابو لاما

> يا اخوان مؤشر الزمني 
> ما مش موجود عندي 
> لما نزلت التمبلت الخاص 
> طلع عندي مؤشر اسمو candleavarege 
> ولونو ازرق

 عندك المؤشر في الملف انسخه لمجلد المؤشرات هذا نفس الملف السابق . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## منير الخالدي

الاخ ابوعون 
لو سمحت تلقي نظره على هذا الشارت هل يوجد نواقص 
ودمتم

----------


## be_happy

نزلتو مرة اخرى والمؤشر تبع الكاندلز بعطيني برضو خطوط زرقاء نفس الموضوع 
averegecandles_v3
عالعموم شكرا الك ابو العون شكلها مش زابطة معي غلبتك وشكرا عنجد للاهتمام

----------


## ابو لاما

> الاخ ابوعون 
> لو سمحت تلقي نظره على هذا الشارت هل يوجد نواقص 
> ودمتم

 لا الشارت ممتاز وفرصة للبيع والله اعلم . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> نزلتو مرة اخرى والمؤشر تبع الكاندلز بعطيني برضو خطوط زرقاء نفس الموضوع 
> averegecandles_v3
> عالعموم شكرا الك ابو العون شكلها مش زابطة معي غلبتك وشكرا عنجد للاهتمام

 اخئ الكريم استخدم التمبليت لازم تظبط معك ان شاء الله . :Regular Smile: 
حط المؤشرات في مكانها الصحيح والتمبلت ايضاء واستخدم التمبلت الاخير البراق . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## منحاش من الاسهم

اخونا الكريم ابو عون الله يحفظك حتى انا مش زابطه معي ولكن لي رجاء عندك
نزل المؤشرات الموجوده في التشارت كل على حده ونحن نزبطه في تمبلت

----------


## ابو لاما

> اخونا الكريم ابو عون الله يحفظك حتى انا مش زابطه معي ولكن لي رجاء عندك
> نزل المؤشرات الموجوده في التشارت كل على حده ونحن نزبطه في تمبلت

 تفضل اخئ الكريم . :Regular Smile:

----------


## منير الخالدي

> اخونا الكريم ابو عون الله يحفظك حتى انا مش زابطه معي ولكن لي رجاء عندك
> نزل المؤشرات الموجوده في التشارت كل على حده ونحن نزبطه في تمبلت

 اخي اغلق البرنامج وافتحه بعد تنزيل الملفات التمبلت لاتنزله 
مع المؤشرات حتى لو كان في اي مكان لود تمبلت هو بعطيك كل شيء 
ا

----------


## remo

انا بصراحة ما جربيتش الفكرة لكن سوف اجرب هذا المؤشر لكن اود اسالك على ماذا يعتمد هذا المؤشر

----------


## muhxp

ارجو وضع اخر تمبلت ومؤشرات 
مستخدمة مع شرح مثال مصور ولكم الف شكر
طبعا اعرف نفسي مثقل عليكم
لكن كما يقال الحمل على الاجاويد زيكم

----------


## منحاش من الاسهم

نزلت المؤشرات على التشارت وفي الاسفل طلع عندي اعمده زرقاء فقط

----------


## cobra100

انظرو الى هذه الفرصة على الكيبل

----------


## lena

السلام عليكم  حابه اشارك معكم بالموضوع وان شاء الله نشوف ارباح ياريت طريقه ارفاق المؤشرات بالتفصيل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟   وما هو التمبلت وكيف نستخدمه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ كم مؤشر يوجد؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## رنين الفراق

> انظرو الى هذه الفرصة على الكيبل

 في هذي الحاله ماذا ننتظر لنتاكد لدخول بيع؟

----------


## ابو لاما

> ارجو وضع اخر تمبلت ومؤشرات 
> مستخدمة مع شرح مثال مصور ولكم الف شكر
> طبعا اعرف نفسي مثقل عليكم
> لكن كما يقال الحمل على الاجاويد زيكم

 تفضل . :Regular Smile:   

> انا بصراحة ما جربيتش الفكرة لكن سوف اجرب هذا المؤشر لكن اود اسالك على ماذا يعتمد هذا المؤشر

 الفكرة تعتمد علئ مؤشر مركز الثقل الذئ اخترعه بلخياط . :Regular Smile:   

> السلام عليكم  حابه اشارك معكم بالموضوع وان شاء الله نشوف ارباح ياريت طريقه ارفاق المؤشرات بالتفصيل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  وما هو التمبلت وكيف نستخدمه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ كم مؤشر يوجد؟؟؟؟؟؟

 يا اهلا وسهلا يوجد ثلاثة مؤشرات ضعيها في مجلد المؤشرات indicators folder
وتمبلت واحد البراق ضعيه في مجلد التمبلت template .

----------


## ابو لاما

> في هذي الحاله ماذا ننتظر لنتاكد لدخول بيع؟

 ننتظر مؤشر الزمن . :Regular Smile:

----------


## رنين الفراق

> ننتظر مؤشر الزمن .

 اممم كيف يجب يكون ؟؟

----------


## lena

شكرا اخ عرابي  طول روحك شوي عندي كمان اسئله الله يسعدك  بالنسبه للمرفقات  يوجد بالملف 9 ايقونات........ ممكن شرح اكتر وين نضع كل ايقونة ؟؟؟ وبخصوص مؤشر الوقت هل هو موجود  في الملف ؟؟؟ واذا لا يا ريت ارفاقه ؟؟؟؟

----------


## lena

اخ عرابي ما الفرق بين المرفقات في مشاركة رقم 1414 ومشاركة رقم1422؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  بصراحه انا كتيير اتخربطت من كتر المرفقات بالموضوع يا ريت تحصرلنا اياها في مشاركه وحدة وتكون اخر نسخة

----------


## forex_city

الله اكبر

----------


## cobra100

تابعو هذه الفرصة

----------


## س هـ م 666

> لكل من دخل صفقة المجنون تم تحقق الهدف الاول

  
الله يبارك للك اخي العزيز لكن ماهي الطريقة التي تدخل بها الية دخولك وخروجك من الصفقة 
وجزاك الله الف خير

----------


## cobra100

> الله يبارك للك اخي العزيز لكن ماهي الطريقة التي تدخل بها الية دخولك وخروجك من الصفقة 
> وجزاك الله الف خير

 راجع المشاركة رقم 1368

----------


## ابراهيم نصار

السلام عليكم  
كيفكم ياشباب هذه نتائج اليوم بالنسبه للمؤشر اخي ابو عون 
والحمد لله تم تحقيق 614 نقطه ومازالت الصفقات مفتوحه لاهداف اخرى 
ملاحظه : الصورة المرفقه هي لمؤشر اخي ابو عون ولكن انا شايل منها المؤشرات الاخرى لعدم حاجتي اليها ومعدل شويه في الخصائص بما يناسب احتياجاتي 
وهذا للعلم فقط عشان مايقولش حد انه مختلف عن مؤشر ابو عون  
لاني لا احبذ كثره المؤشرات 
اراكم غداً بإذن الله تعالى

----------


## cobra100

شراء الكيبل 5039

----------


## عمرو الكيلانى

> شراء الكيبل 5039

 تمام يباشا انا اشتريت من 5030 كمان الورو دولار 1.2570
ربنا يكرم

----------


## cobra100

> تمام يباشا انا اشتريت من 5030
> ربنا يكرم

 المهم اخي الهدف 50 نقطة و ان شاء الله يصل اليه

----------


## fundays22

> السلام عليكم  
> كيفكم ياشباب هذه نتائج اليوم بالنسبه للمؤشر اخي ابو عون 
> والحمد لله تم تحقيق 614 نقطه ومازالت الصفقات مفتوحه لاهداف اخرى 
> ملاحظه : الصورة المرفقه هي لمؤشر اخي ابو عون ولكن انا شايل منها المؤشرات الاخرى لعدم حاجتي اليها ومعدل شويه في الخصائص بما يناسب احتياجاتي 
> وهذا للعلم فقط عشان مايقولش حد انه مختلف عن مؤشر ابو عون  
> لاني لا احبذ كثره المؤشرات 
> اراكم غداً بإذن الله تعالى

 الخصائص بتاعتك شكلها حلو ورايق يارايق  :Eh S(7):

----------


## 10pips

*مناطق البيع والشراء اقصد مناطق الخطوط الصفراء والزرقاء هي مناطق قوية والسعر غالبا ما يرتد من عندها , لكن احيانا يعكس السعر 10-30 نقطة واحيانا اكثر لذلك انصح باستعمل اسلوب التبريد والمقصود به كلما عكس معك السعر 10-30 نقطة ادخل بصفقة اخرى بعقد مضاعف او حتى بنفس حجم العقد فهي طريقة رائعة ,, لكن انبه الاخوة الى ادارة المخاطر وعمل حساب الخسارة قبل الربح وكل ادرى بحسابه وما يتحمله ..
 لكن بالمجمل استراتيجية ابو العون + اسلوب التبريد + ادارة مخاطر جيدة = طريقة رائعة تحقق ارباح جيدة باذن الله 
هذه نصيحتي لكم و وملخص ما استنتجت , واريد ان اشكر هذا الرجل الكريم ابو عون على كرمه وعطائه , فهو لم يبخل علينا بشيء من جديده بارك الله فيه* :Asvc:

----------


## ysewellam

اوووووووووبا عملتها من ورايا يا جيييمس....ولا اقول اوباما ههههههههه...الف مبروووك على التمبليت الجديد وبجد الله اكبر ومشاالله عليك ...على فكره والله انا مش عارف اقول اييه غير ربنا يجزيك خير...مغلبيينك معانا يا باشا :Regular Smile:

----------


## cobra100

لكل من دخل صفقة الكيبل تم الوصول الى الهدف الحمد لله

----------


## forex_city

فرصه بيع على الفرنك الان

----------


## thecreativex

مبروك هدف الكيبل

----------


## عمرو الكيلانى

> لكل من دخل صفقة الكيبل تم الوصول الى الهدف الحمد لله

 تمام اخى الله يبارك فيك

----------


## cobra100

الكيبل شراء 5041

----------


## forex_city

> فرصه بيع على الفرنك الان

  
نرجو تصحيحنا على الصفقه ديه هل كانت شروط الدخول سليمه ؟؟؟ 
حيث مؤشر الزمن كان متوافق و لكن تغير المؤشر و ارتفع عما كان
نرجو التصحيح علينا حتى نتعلم منكم

----------


## ابو لاما

> شكرا اخ عرابي  طول روحك شوي عندي كمان اسئله الله يسعدك  بالنسبه للمرفقات يوجد بالملف 9 ايقونات........ ممكن شرح اكتر وين نضع كل ايقونة ؟؟؟ وبخصوص مؤشر الوقت هل هو موجود في الملف ؟؟؟ واذا لا يا ريت ارفاقه ؟؟؟؟

 المؤشرات تنتهئ ب ex4 ضعيها في مجلد المؤشرات indicatores الموجود في مجلد experts   الموجود في ملف الميتاتريدر في السي /:c  والملف الذي ينتهئ ب tpl ضعيه في مجلد templates الموجود في ملف ميتاتريدر الاصلئ . :Regular Smile: 
هذا المف مرفق . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> نرجو تصحيحنا على الصفقه ديه هل كانت شروط الدخول سليمه ؟؟؟ 
> حيث مؤشر الزمن كان متوافق و لكن تغير المؤشر و ارتفع عما كان
> نرجو التصحيح علينا حتى نتعلم منكم

 فرصة صحيحة . :Regular Smile:

----------


## عمرو الكيلانى

> الكيبل شراء 5041

 اخى ممكن شارت الفرصه انا اشوف انو مؤشر الزمن غير متوافق 
بعد اذنك لو تسمح شارت الفرصه 
جزاك الله خير

----------


## Pro Trade

فرصه مرتقبه  بالتوفيق. :Good:

----------


## cobra100

> اخى ممكن شارت الفرصه انا اشوف انو مؤشر الزمن غير متوافق 
> بعد اذنك لو تسمح شارت الفرصه 
> جزاك الله خير

 اليك الشارت اخي

----------


## mu7amd

ممكن تدلوني على رابط الشرح 
الاخير للمؤشر

----------


## cobra100

تابعو فرصة المجنون و الدولارين

----------


## عمرو الكيلانى

> اليك الشارت اخي

 جزاك الله خير وبارك فيك مش عارف الشارت عندى مختلف اكيد الخطأ من عندى 
جزاك الله خير وربنا يوفقك بس سؤال هو لا يشترط انو  يكون اتجاه مؤشر الزمن ل اعلى

----------


## deadsoul

*مساء الخير للجميع
جهد جبار ومبارك سلمت يمينك ابو عون وجميع الاخوه الذين يساهمون بافكارهم...
شور رأيكم في المؤشر الذي يظهر اسفل الchart*

----------


## at the best

الحلوين ( عرابي )   ما يجي منهم الا كل شي حلو  :Regular Smile: 
وشعاري مع ابو عون  لا للطمع فهو الكنز مع هذه الاستراتيجيه
ربح حلو وخلال اقل من 20 دقيقه ويا حلو فريم الدقيقه بس يبي له اكسبرت مرتب

----------


## mu7amd

اكرر طلبي باحالتي الى الشرح للمتابعة معكم
وارجو قبولي معكم

----------


## cobra100

> الحلوين ( عرابي )   ما يجي منهم الا كل شي حلو 
> وشعاري مع ابو عون  لا للطمع فهو الكنز مع هذه الاستراتيجيه
> ربح حلو وخلال اقل من 20 دقيقه ويا حلو فريم الدقيقه بس يبي له اكسبرت مرتب

 يا ريت اخي لو يتكرم احد الاخوان و يصنع لنا اسكريبت لهذه الاستراتيجية ويعمل على فريم ال5دق و 15دق لكي نتجنب اغلاق العقود في 90 ثانية

----------


## cobra100

> اكرر طلبي باحالتي الى الشرح للمتابعة معكم
> وارجو قبولي معكم

 انظر ال المشاركة رقم 1422 https://forum.arabictrader.com/t56810-95.html

----------


## عمرو الكيلانى

> اكرر طلبي باحالتي الى الشرح للمتابعة معكم
> وارجو قبولي معكم

 السلام عليكم  تفضل اخى  *الشروط للدخول هي شرطين** 
1-**اعمدة صفراء تصل مستوئ 81 . اي تكون الاعمدة طويلة* *2-**اعمدة ودوائر خضراء في حالة الشراء ويكون السعر في حيز الخط**الاصفر السفلئ** . 
3-**اعمدة ودوائر خضراء وزرقاء**ويكون السعر في حيز الخط العلوئ الازرق الدخول هنا بيع** .* *لك كل الود والتقدير** .* *جزاك الله خير وبارك لك اخى ابو العون *

----------


## cobra100

تابعو اليورو باوند به نقطة قوية للدخول بيع

----------


## الخالدي-13

الاستاذ / عرابي
ياريت يتم اعادة شرح طريقة العمل على المؤشر وآخر تمبلت معتمد ووضعها في الصفحة الاولى منعاً للتشتيت
لاني ارى ان 50 صفحة طويلة جداً لمن اراد ان يفهم الاستراتيجة لك ودي وتقديري

----------


## ابراهيم نصار

> *مساء الخير للجميع* *جهد جبار ومبارك سلمت يمينك ابو عون وجميع الاخوه الذين يساهمون بافكارهم...* *شور رأيكم في المؤشر الذي يظهر اسفل الchart*

   
ممكن تعرض المؤشر وهذا ليس امر

----------


## مضارب المجنون

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه اشب المجنون مخترق الخط الاصفر للشراء ونازل اسفل  ايش الموضوع  :016:   شكله رايح لل 143  عند الخط البرتقالي الملون  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## مضارب المجنون

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  فهمت الهرجه المجنون كان يعبي بنزين  
ويقولي يمكن يسوي شمعة همر نراااااااقب

----------


## مضارب المجنون

طبعا فريم الربع سااااااااااااااااعه

----------


## deadsoul

> ممكن تعرض المؤشر وهذا ليس امر

 *
تفضل يا برنس عدد المؤشرات اثنين يجب ان توضع في نفس المكان وللتسهيل ارفقت التمبلت لدمجهما مع مركز الثقل تقبل ودي*

----------


## cobra100

شراء المجنون و اترككم مع المتابعة

----------


## مضارب المجنون

> *تفضل يا برنس عدد المؤشرات اثنين يجب ان توضع في نفس المكان وللتسهيل ارفقت التمبلت لدمجهما مع مركز الثقل تقبل ودي*

  
يسلموووووووووووووو ياملك  هو المؤشر يكون شراء اذا طلع السهم الازرق طبعا مع تحقق شروط  
استراتيجيه اخونا ابو عون  
شف على الربع ساعه على المجنون معطي شراء صح ؟؟

----------


## رنين الفراق

المجنون شرااااااااااااء....

----------


## الخالدي-13

> الاستاذ / عرابي
> ياريت يتم اعادة شرح طريقة العمل على المؤشر وآخر تمبلت معتمد ووضعها في الصفحة الاولى منعاً للتشتيت
> لاني ارى ان 50 صفحة طويلة جداً لمن اراد ان يفهم الاستراتيجة لك ودي وتقديري

  من يضم صوته الى صوتي

----------


## deadsoul

> يسلموووووووووووووو ياملك  هو المؤشر يكون شراء اذا طلع السهم الازرق طبعا مع تحقق شروط  
> استراتيجيه اخونا ابو عون  
> شف على الربع ساعه على المجنون معطي شراء صح ؟؟

  :Good:  صح.

----------


## 10pips

> من يضم صوته الى صوتي

 اخي تفضل هذا اخر تمبلت  https://forum.arabictrader.com/attac...6856-obama.zip 
وهذا شارت مشروح ,, وضعه ابو عون  https://forum.arabictrader.com/attac...56-caencth.png

----------


## مضارب المجنون

> صح.

   يسلمووووووووووووو ياقلبي اللي يعجبني فيك تحط لمسات على الشارت ولا اروع  :015:   تقبل مروري يالغالي  :Eh S(7):  :Good:

----------


## ابراهيم نصار

> *تفضل يا برنس عدد المؤشرات اثنين يجب ان توضع في نفس المكان وللتسهيل ارفقت التمبلت لدمجهما مع مركز الثقل تقبل ودي*

 جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## deadsoul

> يسلمووووووووووووو ياقلبي اللي يعجبني فيك تحط لمسات على الشارت ولا اروع   تقبل مروري يالغالي

  

> جزاك الله كل خير

 *يجب الوصول للنظام المطلق يوما ما بجهودكم وكل الراغبين طبعا.*

----------


## عمر حلاق

> من يضم صوته الى صوتي

 متفق معك بالرأي 
وكل تحديث للإستراتيجية يتم حذف المشاركة الأولى ووضع التعديل مكانها

----------


## الخالدي-13

> اخي تفضل هذا اخر تمبلت  https://forum.arabictrader.com/attac...6856-obama.zip 
> وهذا شارت مشروح ,, وضعه ابو عون  https://forum.arabictrader.com/attac...56-caencth.png

 اشكرك اخي  

> متفق معك بالرأي 
> وكل تحديث للإستراتيجية يتم حذف المشاركة الأولى ووضع التعديل مكانها

 بارك الله فيك استاذ عمر حلاق هل من مزيد من الاصوات

----------


## رنين الفراق

اضم صوتي للخالدي......هل من مستجيب!!

----------


## عمرو الكيلانى

> متفق معك بالرأي  وكل تحديث للإستراتيجية يتم حذف المشاركة الأولى ووضع التعديل مكانها

 تمام وانا متفق معكم بس لغايه دلوقتى مفتكرش انو فى تعديل عن اخر تمبليت 
بصراحه يجماعه الطريقه بسيطه وان شاء الله فيها الخير كمان شرح ابو العون  على الشارت المرفق فى المشاركه السابقه بسيط جدا وسهل 
جزاك الله خير يا ابو العون وبارك لك فى اهلك ومالك 
جزاكم الله خيرا يا اخوانى

----------


## deadsoul

> اشكرك اخي  بارك الله فيك استاذ عمر حلاق هل من مزيد من الاصوات

 *كل اصواتنا معك بس الله يعينه ابو عون في المتابعه والرد والتعديل
اعتقد انه يجب وضع vergins لكل تعديل رقم مختلف لانه بعض الناس ترتاح وتتقن  vergin معين وتسمى بالترتيب v1 v2 v3 v4 وهكذا..*

----------


## ahmedfouad

> كل اصواتنا معك بس الله يعينه ابو عون في المتابعه والرد والتعديل اعتقد انه يجب وضع vergins لكل تعديل رقم مختلف لانه بعض الناس ترتاح وتتقن vergin معين وتسمى بالترتيب v1 v2 v3 v4 وهكذا..

 تقصد version ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## deadsoul

:Emoticon1:  

> تقصد version ؟؟؟؟؟

 *ooops i was thinking in madonna like avergin mybe.*

----------


## ahmedfouad

> *ooops i was thinking in madonna like avergin mybe.*

   حصل خير...!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## MUHANNAD123

شباب ممكن نعرف وظيفة الدوائر الخضراء والزرقاء

----------


## fundays22

> ممكن تعرض المؤشر وهذا ليس امر

 اية ياعم الصور الجامدة دي صورة البنت تحفة

----------


## ابراهيم نصار

> اية ياعم الصور الجامدة دي صورة البنت تحفة

  هههههههههه انا بحب صور البنات الصغيره جداا وبدعي ربنا يرزقني ببنوته صغيره كده
وانا خلاص على وش جواز 
امال طالع عيني في الفوركس ليه

----------


## fundays22

> هههههههههه انا بحب صور البنات الصغيره جداا وبدعي ربنا يرزقني ببنوته صغيره كده
> وانا خلاص على وش جواز 
> امال طالع عيني في الفوركس ليه

 هههههههههه
يا باشا ربنا يكرمك الاول بالزوجة الصالحة اللهم امين ويرزقك بالزرية الصالحة 
وبنت  بجمال الحور العين مش جمال الدنيا   اللهم امين يارب العالمين

----------


## ابراهيم نصار

> هههههههههه
> يا باشا ربنا يكرمك الاول بالزوجة الصالحة اللهم امين ويرزقك بالزرية الصالحة 
> وبنت بجمال الحور العين مش جمال الدنيا اللهم امين يارب العالمين

 الله يكرمك على الدعوات الحلوه دي 
وامين يارب

----------


## ابوعادل

> تابعو اليورو باوند به نقطة قوية للدخول بيع

   طريقتك أتبتعها اليوم الصراحه خياليه ما شاء الله عليك  :015:

----------


## ysewellam

للتسهيل يا شباب 
ا*لشراء:*         لفوق   (candle average)+.811- *اعمدة صفراء تصل مستوى* 
  2-  *اعمدة ودوائر خضراء*  *ويكون السعر في حيز الخط الاصفر*   (timer) *
البيع:*  * لتحت    (candleaverage)**-.81 1-اعمدة صفراء تصل مستوئ*  *2-دوائر خضراء و اعمدة وزرقاء أو دوائر زرقاء و اعمدة زرقاء  ويكون السعر في حيز الخط العلوئ الازرق (timer) 
وارجو من ابوعون التصحيح.......*

----------


## ysewellam

للتسهيل يا شباب   ا*لشراء:*  1- *اعمدة صفراء تصل مستوى 81.+   لفوق  (**(candleaverage* *2-اعمدة ودوائر خضراء ويكون السعر في حيز الخط الاصفر*   (timer) *البيع:* *1-**اعمدة صفراء تصل مستوئ 81.- لتحت  (**candleaverage* *)* *2-دوائر خضراء و اعمدة وزرقاء أو دوائر زرقاء و اعمدة زرقاء  ويكون السعر في حيز الخط العلوئ الازرق (timer) 
وارجو من ابوعون التصحيح.......*

----------


## تاكايا

> للتسهيل يا شباب 
> ا*لشراء:*
> لفوق (candle average)+.811- *اعمدة صفراء تصل مستوى* 
> 2- *اعمدة ودوائر خضراء* *ويكون السعر في حيز الخط الاصفر* (timer)  *البيع:* *لتحت (candleaverage)**-.81 1-اعمدة صفراء تصل مستوئ*  *2-دوائر خضراء و اعمدة وزرقاء أو دوائر زرقاء و اعمدة زرقاء ويكون السعر في حيز الخط العلوئ الازرق (timer)*  *وارجو من ابوعون التصحيح.......*

 جزاك الله خير  
على اي فريم يكون العمل ؟ وماذا لو تعارضت اشارة الفريم الاكبر مع الاصغر؟  
ثم ما هو الهدف ومتى يجب الخروج من الصفقة حتى بخسارة؟ 
وهل الدخول من الخط الاصفر والازرق المتصل ام المقطع؟ 
وما فائدة الالوان والخطوط التى تحت الاصفر  وفوق الازرق؟   :Eh S(7):  :Big Grin:  :Eh S(7):

----------


## Victorious

> *كل اصواتنا معك بس الله يعينه ابو عون في المتابعه والرد والتعديل
> اعتقد انه يجب وضع vergins لكل تعديل رقم مختلف لانه بعض الناس ترتاح وتتقن  vergin معين وتسمى بالترتيب v1 v2 v3 v4 وهكذا..*

 السلام والرحمة,  بعد إذن عرابي و الإخوة.... مرفق في الأسفل ال versions وبعض أنجح الطرق المنشقة منها.  أنا أفضل الكلاسيكي ولا أحبذ الإعتماد على النظم الميكانيكية ولكن أحب تجميعها فقط. ولكن هذا النظام وجدته مفيد جداً هذه الفترة وعجبني التطور المستمر فيه.  نصيحتي أن تأخذ مايناسبك منه وأعطي لنفسك فترة لفهمه وعدل عليه كما يناسبك و حاول أن تفهم ما يفعله أخي أبوعون بتعديلاته.  أنا أعتقد أن النظام قارب علي الإكتمال "و الكمال لله" ولكن سيبقى عليك دورك كي تطوعه علي أسلوبك الذي يناسبك وليس إسلوب أبوعون أو حتى غيره. أبوعون ذكر أن كل ال versions تعمل.  ودمتم.  بارك الله فيك أبوعون وأدخل الله فقيدك الجنة إن شاء الله. وبارك الله في كل من ساهم.

----------


## cobra100

> طريقتك أتبتعها اليوم الصراحه خياليه ما شاء الله عليك

 بارك الله فيك اخي ان شاء الله تكون وصلت للهدف ملاحظة
على كل عضو يريد الاخذ بنصائحي عليه مراجعة هذه المشاركة رقم 1368 https://forum.arabictrader.com/t56810-92.html
لمعرفة طريقة عملي و معرفة كيفية الخروج بالربح و حتى و لو كانت التوصية ليست في مكانها 
مثلا 
انا قمت باعطائكم توصية لشراء الكيبل من 5041 راح تقوليل خرجت بخسارة لا لا بل بالعكس خرجت بربح 60 نقطة كيف ؟ راجعو المشاركة و راح تفهمو كيف

----------


## ysewellam

1-انا اعمل لى فريم 15 واعزز بفريم الساعه
2-اخرج عندما يلامس rsi ال50 
3-الدخول يفضل من الخطوط الغير متقطعه ولكن اذا كانت على المتقطع يجب التاكد اولا من candleaverage فوق او تحت 81. (ثلاث مستويات)
4-اعتقد ان الخطوط الى تحت الاصفر وفوق الازرق السعر يلامسها فى ال breakoutويمكن استخدمها طبعا ستكون اقوى للدخول

----------


## cobra100

> جزاك الله خير  
> على اي فريم يكون العمل ؟ وماذا لو تعارضت اشارة الفريم الاكبر مع الاصغر؟   من ال4 ساعات الى ال5 دق و الدقيقة ايضا
> من الافضل ان تنظر اولا الى فريم ال4 ساعات ثم تنظر الى الفريمات الاقل فمثلا اليوم المجنون كان عاطي اشارة شراء ل الربع ساعة و لكنه اكمل في النزول لان فريم ال4ساعات به فرصة بيع 
> ثم ما هو الهدف ومتى يجب الخروج من الصفقة حتى بخسارة؟  الهدف يجب ان يكون ما بين 50 و 25 انت و السوق بالنسبة للخسارة راجع مشاركتي رقم 1368 و ان شاء الله لن تخرج بخسارة 
> وهل الدخول من الخط الاصفر والازرق المتصل ام المقطع؟  الاثنان اخي المهم يكون مؤشر الزمن يوافق البيع او الشراء 
> وما فائدة الالوان والخطوط التى تحت الاصفر  وفوق الازرق؟   تلك تسمى مناطق دخول قوية

 الاجابة بالاقتباس

----------


## تاكايا

> 1-انا اعمل لى فريم 15 واعزز بفريم الساعه
> 2-اخرج عندما يلامس rsi ال50 
> 3-الدخول يفضل من الخطوط الغير متقطعه ولكن اذا كانت على المتقطع يجب التاكد اولا من candleaverage فوق او تحت 81. (ثلاث مستويات)
> 4-اعتقد ان الخطوط الى تحت الاصفر وفوق الازرق السعر يلامسها فى ال breakoutويمكن استخدمها طبعا ستكون اقوى للدخول

 بريك اوت يعني السعر رح يكمل في نفس الاتجاه , يعني عكس صفقتي!!!

----------


## تاكايا

> الاجابة بالاقتباس

 جزاك الله خيرا  
نتابع ونشوف ومنكم نستفيد

----------


## ysewellam

> بريك اوت يعني السعر رح يكمل في نفس الاتجاه , يعني عكس صفقتي!!!

 اسف اقصد عمل Breakout خلاص وعلى حسب المؤشر سوف تدخل الصفقه..نقطه دخول قويه يعنى :Asvc: ..زى مقال كوبرا

----------


## تاكايا

> اسف اقصد عمل Breakout خلاص وعلى حسب المؤشر سوف تدخل الصفقه..نقطه دخول قويه يعنى..زى مقال كوبرا

  :Asvc:  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## طارق حسين

> بارك الله فيك اخي ان شاء الله تكون وصلت للهدف ملاحظة
> على كل عضو يريد الاخذ بنصائحي عليه مراجعة هذه المشاركة رقم 1368 https://forum.arabictrader.com/t56810-92.html
> لمعرفة طريقة عملي و معرفة كيفية الخروج بالربح و حتى و لو كانت التوصية ليست في مكانها 
> مثلا 
> انا قمت باعطائكم توصية لشراء الكيبل من 5041 راح تقوليل خرجت بخسارة لا لا بل بالعكس خرجت بربح 60 نقطة كيف ؟ راجعو المشاركة و راح تفهمو كيف

 السلام عليكم اخي الكريم cobra كلامك صحيح وانا استخدم البولنجر من فترة طويلة بس باعدادات مختلفة وان عكسك السعر تقوم بالتبريد ولا اهتم اذا كان المركز الاول خسران المهم مجموع المراكز ربح وفكرة مقارنة الفريمات الصغيرة مع الكبيرة فكرة جدا حلوة  ولا تغلب حالك عن تجربة قارن فريم 15 الدقيقة مع فريم الساعة يكفي الغرض  وطريقتك بالعمل قريبة جدا من طريقتي والفرق هو في الاستخدام المؤشرات المهم الوصول للهدف وهو الربح. ولك كل الود :Eh S(7):

----------


## ysewellam

> اليك الشارت اخي

 السلام عليكم كوبرا,
هل ممكن ارفاق المؤشر candleaverage v4
الف شكر

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام والرحمة,  بعد إذن عرابي و الإخوة.... مرفق في الأسفل ال versions وبعض أنجح الطرق المنشقة منها.  أنا أفضل الكلاسيكي ولا أحبذ الإعتماد على النظم الميكانيكية ولكن أحب تجميعها فقط. ولكن هذا النظام وجدته مفيد جداً هذه الفترة وعجبني التطور المستمر فيه.  نصيحتي أن تأخذ مايناسبك منه وأعطي لنفسك فترة لفهمه وعدل عليه كما يناسبك و حاول أن تفهم ما يفعله أخي أبوعون بتعديلاته.  أنا أعتقد أن النظام قارب علي الإكتمال "و الكمال لله" ولكن سيبقى عليك دورك كي تطوعه علي أسلوبك الذي يناسبك وليس إسلوب أبوعون أو حتى غيره. أبوعون ذكر أن كل ال versions تعمل.  ودمتم.   بارك الله فيك أبوعون وأدخل الله فقيدك الجنة إن شاء الله. وبارك الله في كل من ساهم.

 جزاك الله الف خير اخئ الكريم . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابوعادل

> بارك الله فيك اخي ان شاء الله تكون وصلت للهدف ملاحظة
> على كل عضو يريد الاخذ بنصائحي عليه مراجعة هذه المشاركة رقم 1368 https://forum.arabictrader.com/t56810-92.html
> لمعرفة طريقة عملي و معرفة كيفية الخروج بالربح و حتى و لو كانت التوصية ليست في مكانها 
> مثلا 
> انا قمت باعطائكم توصية لشراء الكيبل من 5041 راح تقوليل خرجت بخسارة لا لا بل بالعكس خرجت بربح 60 نقطة كيف ؟ راجعو المشاركة و راح تفهمو كيف

   الحمد لله وصلت للهدف جزاك الله خير  :Eh S(7):

----------


## cobra100

> السلام عليكم اخي الكريم cobra كلامك صحيح وانا استخدم البولنجر من فترة طويلة بس باعدادات مختلفة وان عكسك السعر تقوم بالتبريد ولا اهتم اذا كان المركز الاول خسران المهم مجموع المراكز ربح وفكرة مقارنة الفريمات الصغيرة مع الكبيرة فكرة جدا حلوة  ولا تغلب حالك عن تجربة قارن فريم 15 الدقيقة مع فريم الساعة يكفي الغرض  وطريقتك بالعمل قريبة جدا من طريقتي والفرق هو في الاستخدام المؤشرات المهم الوصول للهدف وهو الربح. ولك كل الود

 نعم اخي هذه الفكرة بالذات اما بالنسبة للمقارنة فانا اقارن مابين ال15دق و الساعة و مابين ال30دق و ال4 ساعات
و كما قلت اقوم بالهدج و لا تهم نقطة الدخول الاولى المهم الوصول الى الربح فهذه هي الفكرة من الفوركس

----------


## cobra100

> السلام عليكم كوبرا,
> هل ممكن ارفاق المؤشر candleaverage v4
> الف شكر

 اخي المؤشرات التي استخدمها موجودة بالمشاركة رقم 1368 https://forum.arabictrader.com/924621-1368-post.html

----------


## ysewellam

> اخي المؤشرات التي استخدمها موجودة بالمشاركة رقم 1368 https://forum.arabictrader.com/924621-1368-post.html

 شكرا كوبرا

----------


## anwar

السلام عليكم
وين الشباب

----------


## anwar

فرصه

----------


## عمرو الكيلانى

صباح الخير ياشباب ان شاء الله يوم مبارك وكله خير باذن الله

----------


## anwar

> صباح الخير ياشباب ان شاء الله يوم مبارك وكله خير باذن الله

 صباح النور والورد يا غالي  :Asvc:

----------


## عمرو الكيلانى

اعتقد فرصه بيع على اليورو دولار فريم الربع ساعه كما فى الصورة

----------


## anwar

فرصه

----------


## anwar

فرصه على المجنون

----------


## عمرو الكيلانى

طيب يخوانى سؤال هو الدخول بيكون من الشمعه التاليه لشمعه تحقق الشروط ولا بندخل بمجرد ظهور او تحقق الشروط ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
جزاكم الله خير

----------


## cobra100

تابعو اليورو باوند

----------


## سعر سوق

cobra100  
صباح الخير  ممكن تشرح لنا طريقة عملك على الموشر بتاع ابو عون

----------


## cobra100

> cobra100  
> صباح الخير  ممكن تشرح لنا طريقة عملك على الموشر بتاع ابو عون

 اخي بالنسبة لي استخدم التمبلت القديم و معه بعض المؤشرات 
راجع المشاركة رقم 1368 لمعرف طريقة عملي

----------


## anwar

الاخ كوبرا
اشرايك gep usd
ناخذا شراء

----------


## AL-FARIS

> تابعو اليورو باوند

  
السعر عكس علينا الان تقريباً 40 نقطة  
وهذه المشكلة التي كنت اتمنى ان تحصل لتعطوني رايكم فيها  
والمشكلة ان خط نقطة الدخول يتغير فما الحل

----------


## cobra100

انظرو الان اليورو باوند

----------


## cobra100

> السعر عكس علينا الان تقريباً 40 نقطة  
> وهذه المشكلة التي كنت اتمنى ان تحصل لتعطوني رايكم فيها  
> والمشكلة ان خط نقطة الدخول يتغير فما الحل

 لقد قلت لكم ان تتابعو و ليس ان تدخلو المهم عليك بالتعزيز اي فتح صفقة شراء اخرة 
اذا كانت الاولى 1 لوت فستفتح الان سفقة ب2لوت و هدف 25 نقطة

----------


## Issam Mohammed

> السعر عكس علينا الان تقريباً 40 نقطة  
> وهذه المشكلة التي كنت اتمنى ان تحصل لتعطوني رايكم فيها  
> والمشكلة ان خط نقطة الدخول يتغير فما الحل

 يا عزيزي يجب ان تتاكد من اتجاه العمله باستخدام فريمات اكبر انت دخلت بيع استنادة على الفريم النصف ساعه ولكن لو نظرت الى فريم الاربع ساعات فان الفرصه شراء لان مؤشر الاستوكاستك متشبع من الاسفل ومتجه الى الاعلى 
نصيحه اخذتها من الاستاذ كوبرا قارن فريم الربع ساعة مع فريم الساعة وفريم النصف ساعة مع فريم الاربع ساعات .
وشكرا

----------


## Issam Mohammed

> لقد قلت لكم ان تتابعو و ليس ان تدخلو المهم عليك بالتعزيز اي فتح صفقة شراء اخرة 
> اذا كانت الاولى 1 لوت فستفتح الان سفقة ب2لوت و هدف 25 نقطة

 انا لا انصح بالتعزيز يا عزيزي لان في فريم الاربع ساعات السعر لمس الحد السفلي للبولنجر وهو في صعود الان ومؤشر الاستوكاستك  يؤيد الصعود فهو يشير الى الاعلى وبزاوية 90 درجه وتبقى هي وجهة نظر قابله للخطء ونحن نتعلم من بعض وشكرا يا استاذي.

----------


## cobra100

> انا لا انصح بالتعزيز يا عزيزي لان في فريم الاربع ساعات السعر لمس الحد السفلي للبولنجر وهو في صعود الان ومؤشر الاستوكاستك  يؤيد الصعود فهو يشير الى الاعلى وبزاوية 90 درجه وتبقى هي وجهة نظر قابله للخطء ونحن نتعلم من بعض وشكرا يا استاذي.

 انظر الى فريم ال 4 ساعات

----------


## AL-FARIS

أنظروا للفرق بين الشارتين بصرف النظر عن اتجاه العملة  
وهذا ما يجعلني لا اعتمد بها على الحقيقي إلا الان  
لان الباك تست خادع وايضاً لحظه الدخول تكون خادعه

----------


## cobra100

و ايضا فريم الساعة و الربع ساعة بهم اشارة بيع

----------


## muhxp

طيب الان ماذا يوجد من الفرص للدخول بها الرجاء اخبارنا

----------


## تاكايا

هل تعتبر هذه فرصة دخول صحيحة؟

----------


## MUHANNAD123

بعد تجربة للاستراتيجية لاحظت أن المستويات تتغير بتغير السعر أي أن المؤشر تابع للسعر فهل هناك أحد لاحظ معي نفس الشيء وماهو الحل برأيكم؟

----------


## Pro Trade

> طيب الان ماذا يوجد من الفرص للدخول بها الرجاء اخبارنا

 السلام عليكم. Gbp/Chf انشاء الله منطقة 1.7948 جيدة للشراء اذا عاد السعر لها بالتوفيق.

----------


## 10pips

> لقد قلت لكم ان تتابعو و ليس ان تدخلو المهم عليك بالتعزيز اي فتح صفقة شراء اخرة 
> اذا كانت الاولى 1 لوت فستفتح الان سفقة ب2لوت و هدف 25 نقطة

 اخي انت تقصد التبريد وليس التعزيز .. التبريد يكون في حالة انعكاس السعر عليك اما التعزيز فهو لزيادة الربح بعد ان يمشي السعر في صالحك  
بارك الله فيك .. اكمل طريقك فانا من متابعينك

----------


## جنان

الاستراتيجية جميلة بالباك تيست 
بالأمس دخلت على الحقيقي باليورو ين، وضل السعر يعكس وأعزز .. لحد ما خسرت صباح اليوم 50 بالمية من حسابي والله على ما أقول شهيد. ثم أغلقت الصفقة. والحمد لله أنني أغلقتها لأن السعر تابع النزول. 
وكان مؤشر الزمن يؤيد دخولي وكذلك خطوط مؤشر مركز الثقل   
طبعا صباح اليوم وجدت مؤشر مركز الثقل أعاد رسم نفسه ليظهر كل شيء طبيعي  :Regular Smile: ، الاستراتيجية جميلة بشيء من الحذر. لن أقول نضيف مؤشر .. لكن ربما لا للتعزيز 
بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## cobra100

> الاستراتيجية جميلة بالباك تيست 
> بالأمس دخلت على الحقيقي باليورو ين، وضل السعر يعكس وأعزز .. لحد ما خسرت صباح اليوم 50 بالمية من حسابي والله على ما أقول شهيد. ثم أغلقت الصفقة. والحمد لله أنني أغلقتها لأن السعر تابع النزول. 
> وكان مؤشر الزمن يؤيد دخولي وكذلك خطوط مؤشر مركز الثقل   
> طبعا صباح اليوم وجدت مؤشر مركز الثقل أعاد رسم نفسه ليظهر كل شيء طبيعي ، الاستراتيجية جميلة بشيء من الحذر. لن أقول نضيف مؤشر ..لكن ربما لا للتعزيز 
> بالتوفيق للجميع

 انظر الى حسابي الى اخر 3 عمليات قمت بالتدبيل 3 مرات و قد تم  مضاعفة المبلغ من جديد 
كل يومين 10.000 دولار
هناك ملف لمعرفة كيف تقوم بالتدبيل

----------


## cobra100

اليكم شرح لكيفية قيامي بصفقة اليورو باوند اليوم
+ صورة لحسابي في شركة etoro كل صفقة لم تأخذ اكثر من دقيقتين على المجنون

----------


## lena

اخوان وين اجد مؤشر الزمن؟؟؟ وشو اسمه بالملف؟؟؟؟؟؟
وهل اغير بالاعدادت؟؟؟؟؟
انا نزلت المؤشرات لكنها لا تظهر عندي كما عندكم في الصور؟؟؟
لا يوجد عندي مستطيلات صفراء ولا مستويات؟؟؟؟؟
ويوجد مؤشر اسمه كاندل افرج ازرق يشبه الماكد ؟؟؟كيف استخدمه؟؟؟؟

----------


## muhxp

اريد ان استفسر انه عندما يصل خطوط الصفراء الى فوق مع ملامسة السعر للخط الازرق نقوم بالبيع ام ننتظر نزول الخطوط الصفراء الى تحت

----------


## deadsoul

> السلام والرحمة,  بعد إذن عرابي و الإخوة.... مرفق في الأسفل ال versions وبعض أنجح الطرق المنشقة منها.  أنا أفضل الكلاسيكي ولا أحبذ الإعتماد على النظم الميكانيكية ولكن أحب تجميعها فقط. ولكن هذا النظام وجدته مفيد جداً هذه الفترة وعجبني التطور المستمر فيه.  نصيحتي أن تأخذ مايناسبك منه وأعطي لنفسك فترة لفهمه وعدل عليه كما يناسبك و حاول أن تفهم ما يفعله أخي أبوعون بتعديلاته.  أنا أعتقد أن النظام قارب علي الإكتمال "و الكمال لله" ولكن سيبقى عليك دورك كي تطوعه علي أسلوبك الذي يناسبك وليس إسلوب أبوعون أو حتى غيره. أبوعون ذكر أن كل ال versions تعمل.  ودمتم.  بارك الله فيك أبوعون وأدخل الله فقيدك الجنة إن شاء الله. وبارك الله في كل من ساهم.

 *لقد اصبت كبد الحقيقه وشكرا لك على هذا الجهد الرائع كلامك لا غبار عليه لم يريد الفوز باستخدام هذا النظام او تفرعاته واكرر كلامك يجب ان يطوعه كل شخص على اسلوبه ..
بارك الله بك مره اخرى.*

----------


## cobra100

> اخوان وين اجد مؤشر الزمن؟؟؟ وشو اسمه بالملف؟؟؟؟؟؟
> وهل اغير بالاعدادت؟؟؟؟؟
> انا نزلت المؤشرات لكنها لا تظهر عندي كما عندكم في الصور؟؟؟
> لا يوجد عندي مستطيلات صفراء ولا مستويات؟؟؟؟؟
> ويوجد مؤشر اسمه كاندل افرج ازرق يشبه الماكد ؟؟؟كيف استخدمه؟؟؟؟

 قومي بتحميل هذه النسخة
ضعي الملف اسمه "البراق.tpl" في ملف template و هذا مساره
C:\Program Files\MetaTrader \templates
اما باقي الملفات فضعيها في inducators
C:\Program Files\MetaTrader\experts\indicators
و ان شاء الله يعمل

----------


## be_happy

اخ كوبرا احنا عارفين انو التمبلت موجود فيه جميع المؤشرات 
لكن مؤشر الزمن ؟ شو اسمو هادا اللي بدنا نعرفو

----------


## Victorious

> *لقد اصبت كبد الحقيقه وشكرا لك على هذا الجهد الرائع كلامك لا غبار عليه لم يريد الفوز باستخدام هذا النظام او تفرعاته واكرر كلامك يجب ان يطوعه كل شخص على اسلوبه ..
> بارك الله بك مره اخرى.*

 هلا Deadsoul,  *وبارك الله فيك عزيزي... بالنسبة للمؤشر الذي أنت ارفقته سابقاً MF_13 من الواضح أنه جاء في وقته بعد التعديلات التي قام بها ابوعون. فهو يأكد إشارات الدخول والخروج ولكن السهم عندما يظهر قد تتغير إشارته, لاحظت أيضاً انه أحياناً يرافق البارابوليك. على كل حال مازالت دراسته مستمرة حتى إشعار اّخر  
أحب أن أشير لمشاركة البراق الرائعة التي أكدت تفوق نجاح عرابي في توصله لأفضل اللإعدادات لمؤشر الشمعات. 
أنا دمجت طرق الإخوان طارق حسين وCobra100 وطريقتين من المنتدي الأجنبي وأضفت عليها الADX لتأكيد الخروج أو الإستمرار في العمليات المفتوحة علي الربع ساعة كما هو واضح في الشارت المرفق ونتائجها مباركة. الخروج الأولي كان بمقدار 150pip والثاني ب 250pips. 
إن شاء الله بعد الإنتهاء منها سأشرحها للجميع.*  *بارك الله في كل من ساهم في هذا الجهد الذي شارف الإكتمال ورزقهم من حيث لا يحتسبون. 
شكراً*

----------


## cobra100

> اخ كوبرا احنا عارفين انو التمبلت موجود فيه جميع المؤشرات 
> لكن مؤشر الزمن ؟ شو اسمو هادا اللي بدنا نعرفو

 المؤشر اسمه timer

----------


## Sonah

حسب ما فهمت ان الزميل  cobra100 يعتمد على مؤشرات اخرى غير مركز الثقل 
كمؤشر البولنجر و والـ   *Parbolic* الذي لا يعملون  Repaint  لخطوطهم 
كيف ازلت الخط الوسط بالبولنجر ؟ عندما ازلته انا يختفي معاه البولنجر بأكمله ؟ 
حاولت ان احاكي تيمبلك 
مركز الثقل +   *DEMA1  * الخط الوردي +   *Parbolic* + البولنجر

----------


## albaragvip

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  اتوقع وهذا مجرد توقع شخصي حسب رؤيتي  الشمعه القادمه هي شمعة الانعكاس للاتجاه  الصاعد سوف يهبط والهابط سوف يصعد  تقبلو تحياتي

----------


## cobra100

> حسب ما فهمت ان الزميل  cobra100 يعتمد على مؤشرات اخرى غير مركز الثقل 
> كمؤشر البولنجر و والـ   *Parbolic* الذي لا يعملون  Repaint  لخطوطهم 
> كيف ازلت الخط الوسط بالبولنجر ؟ عندما ازلته انا يختفي معاه البولنجر بأكمله ؟ 
> حاولت ان احاكي تيمبلك 
> مركز الثقل +   *DEMA1  * الخط الوردي +   *Parbolic* + البولنجر

 مؤشر البولنجر بخطين فقط و مؤشر1 DEMA
اما المؤشر الاسود فهو موفينج افرج period = 50 ; shift = 25 
ََ

----------


## ابو لاما

> الاستراتيجية جميلة بالباك تيست 
> بالأمس دخلت على الحقيقي باليورو ين، وضل السعر يعكس وأعزز .. لحد ما خسرت صباح اليوم 50 بالمية من حسابي والله على ما أقول شهيد. ثم أغلقت الصفقة. والحمد لله أنني أغلقتها لأن السعر تابع النزول. 
> وكان مؤشر الزمن يؤيد دخولي وكذلك خطوط مؤشر مركز الثقل   
> طبعا صباح اليوم وجدت مؤشر مركز الثقل أعاد رسم نفسه ليظهر كل شيء طبيعي ، الاستراتيجية جميلة بشيء من الحذر. لن أقول نضيف مؤشر .. لكن ربما لا للتعزيز 
> بالتوفيق للجميع

 1-ما هو الفريم المستخدم .
2-ما هئ العملة 
3-مؤشر الزمن معطي اشارة دخول صحيحة المؤشر الاخير .
الرجاء الاجابة علئ هذه الاسئلة

----------


## deadsoul

> هلا Deadsoul,  *وبارك الله فيك عزيزي... بالنسبة للمؤشر الذي أنت ارفقته سابقاً MF_13 من الواضح أنه جاء في وقته بعد التعديلات التي قام بها ابوعون. فهو يأكد إشارات الدخول والخروج ولكن السهم عندما يظهر قد تتغير إشارته, لاحظت أيضاً انه أحياناً يرافق البارابوليك. على كل حال مازالت دراسته مستمرة حتى إشعار اّخر  
> أحب أن أشير لمشاركة البراق الرائعة التي أكدت تفوق نجاح عرابي في توصله لأفضل اللإعدادات لمؤشر الشمعات. 
> أنا دمجت طرق الإخوان طارق حسين وCobra100 وطريقتين من المنتدي الأجنبي وأضفت عليها الADX لتأكيد الخروج أو الإستمرار في العمليات المفتوحة علي الربع ساعة كما هو واضح في الشارت المرفق ونتائجها مباركة. الخروج الأولي كان بمقدار 150pip والثاني ب 250pips. 
> إن شاء الله بعد الإنتهاء منها سأشرحها للجميع.*  *بارك الله في كل من ساهم في هذا الجهد الذي شارف الإكتمال ورزقهم من حيث لا يحتسبون. 
> شكراً*

 *
رائع..نحن نقوم بعمليه* *brainstorm session* *مع المحافظه على روح الفكره والبناء عليها لانها بصدق افضل ما يوجد الان في عالم الفوركس اذا اتقنت طريقه العمل بها..
بارك الله بالجميع لخير ومصلحه الجميع..بانتظار الشرح
تقبل ودي.*

----------


## ابو لاما

> *تفضل يا برنس عدد المؤشرات اثنين يجب ان توضع في نفس المكان وللتسهيل ارفقت التمبلت لدمجهما مع مركز الثقل تقبل ودي*

 جزاك الله الف الف الف خير يا ديدسول علئ المؤشرات وهم الان تحت الدراسة خصوصا mt 4. :Regular Smile:  لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## cobra100

قومو باضافة هذه المؤشرات للاستراتيجية و سوف يعطيكم اشارات قوية للدخول

----------


## عمرو الكيلانى

> قومو باضافة هذه المؤشرات للاستراتيجية و سوف يعطيكم اشارات قوية للدخول

 جزاك الله خير على مجهودك

----------


## رنين الفراق

ماشاء الله المؤشرات كثرن!!!!!

----------


## albaragvip

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  انظروا للشارت بالاسفل واعطوني رأيكم  هل التعامل معه اسهل ام صعب  تقبلوا تحياتي

----------


## TEXXON

> *رائع..نحن نقوم بعمليه* *brainstorm session* *مع المحافظه على روح الفكره والبناء عليها لانها بصدق افضل ما يوجد الان في عالم الفوركس اذا اتقنت طريقه العمل بها..* *بارك الله بالجميع لخير ومصلحه الجميع..بانتظار الشرح* *تقبل ودي.*

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ......  الصراحة الطريقة مميزة واجمل ما يميزها انها تعتمد في جوهرها على اسلوب فيزيائي واليوم ما شاء الله على كثرة المشاركات حبيت اجرب الطريقة فقررت ان اجربها على شارت اليورو ين فريم الدقيقة وباستخدام 3 ميني لوت والمذهل انني قمت بتجميع ما يقارب ال1000 دولار من خلال صفقات تربح 20 و30 دولار وبعض الصفقات باهداف اكبر  وجدت ان الطريقة بمفردها ممتازة لمن يمتلك مهارة استخدام الهيدج والمرونة ولكن المشكلة لازم اكون امام الشاشة لحظة بلحظة والصراحة تعبت من الجلوس امامها  جهد تشكرون عليه جميعا  والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ......

----------


## deadsoul

> جزاك الله الف الف الف خير يا ديدسول علئ المؤشرات وهم الان تحت الدراسة خصوصا mt 4. لك كل الود والتقدير .

 *
اهلا سيدي ابو عون لك وحشه والله
لما شفت المؤشر حسيت انه قريب كفكره من مؤشر الزمن الاصلي الذي نبحث عنه همتك فيه شكله ممتاز جدا ويطلع منه شي على ايديك...*

----------


## 10pips

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ......  الصراحة الطريقة مميزة واجمل ما يميزها انها تعتمد في جوهرها على اسلوب فيزيائي واليوم ما شاء الله على كثرة المشاركات حبيت اجرب الطريقة فقررت ان اجربها على شارت اليورو ين فريم الدقيقة وباستخدام 3 ميني لوت والمذهل انني قمت بتجميع ما يقارب ال1000 دولار من خلال صفقات تربح 20 و30 دولار وبعض الصفقات باهداف اكبر  وجدت ان الطريقة بمفردها ممتازة لمن يمتلك مهارة استخدام الهيدج والمرونة ولكن المشكلة لازم اكون امام الشاشة لحظة بلحظة والصراحة تعبت من الجلوس امامها  جهد تشكرون عليه جميعا  والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ......

 
ما شاء الله عليك اخي .. تبارك الله ,, نتائج اكثر من رائعة 
دائما اتسائل كيف يمكن الاستفادة من الهيدج ,, لو تتكرم وتعطيني فكرة عنو ساكون ممنون لك

----------


## fundays22

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  انظروا للشارت بالاسفل واعطوني رأيكم  هل التعامل معه اسهل ام صعب  تقبلوا تحياتي

 السلام عليكم
الاخ الكريم  بعد التحية
من وجهة نظري اري ان هذا الموشر وهو موشر الشاهد تيم  لو عملة يقوم علي الاختراق الخطوط يبقي هوة فعلا موشر التايم الحقيقي 
جزاك الله الف خير اخي  الكريم    
همسة 
موشر الشهد بوكس الاصدار الثالث من اقوي خطوط الدعم والمقاومة التي رايتهم في عالم الفوركس 
جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم

----------


## خط القلم

ابو عون  
ابشرك اني اليوم ولله الحمد والمنه   فهمت المؤشر  وبدأت احصد النقاط   بشكل مخيف  
رغم اني كنت اظن ان المؤشر القديم افضل  لكن  اليوم  فهمت المطلوب  وعملت بمؤشرك الجديد    
اخواني  لا  لطمع  اقفل  على 20  او 30 نقطه  وانتظر  فرصه اخرى فالمؤشر يعمل على جميع العملات   
تقبل احترامي

----------


## Victorious

> انظروا للشارت بالاسفل واعطوني رأيكم  هل التعامل معه اسهل ام صعب

 *
حولته لخطوط أفقية !*  :Good:

----------


## ksa_fx_100

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كيفكم والف مليون شكر اخوي عرابي وجميع الاخوان  
وعندي طلب لاخ كوبرا اي مؤشر الى انت شغال عليه لانه كثرة عندي المؤشرات  :Drive1:  
ياليت ترفقه وتقبلوا مروري    :015:

----------


## lena

ما شاء الله  كشف الحساب يا كوبرا  :015:  منستنى تشرحلنا طريقة شغلك وتعمل ورشه خاصة :Asvc:

----------


## cobra100

تابعو المجنون فيه فرص على شرط ان يكون هدفك 10 نقاط

----------


## cobra100

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> كيفكم والف مليون شكر اخوي عرابي وجميع الاخوان  
> وعندي طلب لاخ كوبرا اي مؤشر الى انت شغال عليه لانه كثرة عندي المؤشرات  
> ياليت ترفقه وتقبلوا مروري

 اتمبلت الذي استخدمه مع المؤشرات مع خط موفينج افرج period = 50 shift = 25

----------


## TEXXON

> ما شاء الله عليك اخي .. تبارك الله ,, نتائج اكثر من رائعة 
> دائما اتسائل كيف يمكن الاستفادة من الهيدج ,, لو تتكرم وتعطيني فكرة عنو ساكون ممنون لك

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ......  اخي الكريم افترض انك بعت وعكس السعر عليك ومن ثم عاد وهبط  وبهذه الحالة انت بايع ولكن في نفس الوقت اذا تحقق شرط شراء اشتري وكان البيع غير موجود وهذا هو الهيدج وطبعا كل صفقة لها هدفها وفي نهاية المطاف ليس هناك مشكلة ان تفقل صفقة خاسرة اذا حصلت على معدل ربح يعني ليس بالضرورة كل الصفقات رابحة.  بس كل ما هو مهم ان عدد العقود صغير وهذا الاهم بالنسبة لي يعني تخيل لو كان الامر ثلاث عقود ستانتدر فالربح سيكون 10000 دولار  بس المهم ترضى وتحسب الخسارة قبل الربح.  والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...... 
و

----------


## cobra100

> ما شاء الله  كشف الحساب يا كوبرا  منستنى تشرحلنا طريقة شغلك وتعمل ورشه خاصة

 قريبا ان شاء الله لان الان اقوم بتجربة مؤشر مع الاستراتيجية لكي يكون دخولنا قوي بنسبة 98 %
قمت بتجربته على المجنون و اعطى نجائح باهرة
انظرو الى حسابي في ظرف 7 دقائق ربحت 9.000 دولار الحمد لله

----------


## fundays22

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  انظروا للشارت بالاسفل واعطوني رأيكم  هل التعامل معه اسهل ام صعب  تقبلوا تحياتي

 الاخ الكريم البراق
هل من الممكن ان ترفق لنا الموشر يكون كرم منك اخي الكريم
جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم

----------


## cobra100

كشف لصفقة اخر على المجنون

----------


## جنان

> 1-ما هو الفريم المستخدم .
> 2-ما هئ العملة 
> 3-مؤشر الزمن معطي اشارة دخول صحيحة المؤشر الاخير .
> الرجاء الاجابة علئ هذه الاسئلة

 
1- ربع ساعة
2- يورو ين
3- نعم، ممكن مراجعة تشارت أمس الساعة 16:15 إلى 17:30 بتوقيت انتربانك وبعدها أيضا من 21:15 إلى 21:45 بتوقيت انتربانك .. طبعا مركز الثقل أعاد الرسم فلن يظهر التغير، لكن مؤشر الزمن ثابت

----------


## جنان

مؤشر الزمن كان آخر تمبلت توفر وقتها .. اللي إعداداتو 5 2 2 2

----------


## eyad61

اخي كوبراااا 
هل الحساب حقيقي اذا كان الحساب وهمي لاااا ينفع لأن الحالة النفسية مع الخسارة تتعب كثيراااااااااا
ثاانيااااا نحن ضاااائعوون من كثر التمبليت والمؤشرات الجديدة 
ارجو من الاخوان او صااحب الموضوووع ان يعطي صيغة للأستراتيجية بحيث كل تعديل تأخذ نفس الاسم ولكن بتدرج الرقم كي نمشي بخطوات ثاااابتة 
تحياااتي لك اخي

----------


## abdrehman

السلام عليكم ..
يا جمكاعة الخير .. كثرت المؤشرات وكثرت الطرق المستخدمة مع مؤشر الزمن .. يا ريت تمبلت لمؤشر الزمن فقط .. من دون اية اضافات .. يعني مؤشر استراتيجية الثقل ..
ترا والله تلخبطت .. ومو عارف شو اختار من بين هذا الكم الهائل من المؤشرات .. بالرغم من ان جميعها مفيد .. الا ان الكثرة تجيب التشتيت .. فيا ريت الاخ عرابي ينزل لنا المؤشر اللي يشتغل عليه هو .. او الدكتور محمود باعتباره من اوئل المتابعين مع الدكتور بوعون العرابي

----------


## abdrehman

لدي سؤال ايضا :
اي المؤشرات هو مؤشر مركز الثقل او الزمن ?

----------


## الخالدي-13

الاستاذ عرابي
بعد طلبي منك ان تضع طريقة استخدام استراتيجية مركز الثقل في الصفحة الاولى  نزلت بعدها طرق كثيرة لبعض الاخوة منهم من زاد بعض المؤشرات ومنهم من نقص والان اطلب منك وبشدة ان تضع التحديث لاستخدام الاستراتيجية
لان التشتت زاد ونريد طريقتك انت في استخدام المؤشر

----------


## AL-FARIS

فرصة شراء على اليورو - دولار فريم 15 د  
من 1.2505 
والهدف 15 نقطة  
وقد يتعدى ذلك بكثير  
بالتوفيق

----------


## AL-FARIS

> فرصة شراء على اليورو - دولار فريم 15 د  
> من 1.2505 
> والهدف 15 نقطة  
> وقد يتعدى ذلك بكثير  
> بالتوفيق

  
فرصة قوووووووووية جداً  
تابعوها

----------


## عمرو الكيلانى

> فرصة قوووووووووية جداً  
> تابعوها

 تمام الحمد لله بارك الله  فيك جابت اكثر من 15 وف زيادة

----------


## AL-FARIS

> تمام الحمد لله بارك الله فيك جابت اكثر من 15 وف زيادة

  
الحمد لله هذا من فضل ربي  
ثم بفضل الأخوة الافاضل  
انا من وجهة نظري لا يعتمد على مؤشر بلخياط فقط  
حيث المؤشر يحدد لك مناطق البيع ومناطق الشراء  
ويجب أن تبحث عن مؤشر اخر اشاراته قوية ويحتاج فلترة لتضعه مع مؤشر بلخياط  
وبالنسبة لصفقة اليورو - لم أغلقها حتى الان والهدف 530 
وبإذن الله يصلها

----------


## AL-FARIS

> الحمد لله هذا من فضل ربي  
> ثم بفضل الأخوة الافاضل  
> انا من وجهة نظري لا يعتمد على مؤشر بلخياط فقط  
> حيث المؤشر يحدد لك مناطق البيع ومناطق الشراء  
> ويجب أن تبحث عن مؤشر اخر اشاراته قوية ويحتاج فلترة لتضعه مع مؤشر بلخياط  
> وبالنسبة لصفقة اليورو - لم أغلقها حتى الان والهدف 530 
> وبإذن الله يصلها

 ما شاء الله والحمد وصل الهدف  
الان شراء يورو - باوند فريم 15 د  
8442 
والهدف: 15 نقطة  
لا تطمع لأن الفريم قليل ولو كنا على فريم الساعة لأخذنا هدف يصل للمائة نقطة  
بالتوفيق

----------


## AL-FARIS

> الحمد لله هذا من فضل ربي  
> ثم بفضل الأخوة الافاضل  
> انا من وجهة نظري لا يعتمد على مؤشر بلخياط فقط  
> حيث المؤشر يحدد لك مناطق البيع ومناطق الشراء  
> ويجب أن تبحث عن مؤشر اخر اشاراته قوية ويحتاج فلترة لتضعه مع مؤشر بلخياط  
> وبالنسبة لصفقة اليورو - لم أغلقها حتى الان والهدف 530 
> وبإذن الله يصلها

 ما شاء الله والحمد وصل الهدف  
الان شراء يورو - باوند فريم 15 د  
8442 
والهدف: 15 نقطة  
لا تطمع لأن الفريم قليل ولو كنا على فريم الساعة لأخذنا هدف يصل للمائة نقطة  
وايضاً شراء اليورو دولار مره اخرى من نفس السعر والهدف كما سبق  
هذه افضل طريقة تجني منها ارباح خيالية 
بالتوفيق

----------


## fundays22

السلام عليكم
الكل عمال يقول عايزين موشر مساعد للدخول والاخ البراق عرض موشر  وقال انهو اسهل والا واحد رد علية الا اخ واحد بصو علي اخر مشاركة للاخ البراق وشوفو الموشر اللي عرضو عليكو ومحدش رد علية ولو حد عندة شارتات قديمة لبن الخياط هتلاقو الموشر فية شبة كبير جدا جدا منة شوفو المشاركة وقولو للراجل انهو اسهل

----------


## cobra100

صورة اخرة لحسابي قمت بفتح 4 صفقات على المجنون و كان ربحي مابين 30 و 20 نقطة في كل صفقة
الحمد لله 
نعم بالنسبة لصور حساب ايتورو فهو حسابي الحقيقي 
بالنسبة للمجنو تستطيع الربح فيه 20 نقطة بارياحية كلما دخلت فهو في كل شمعة طالع هابط 20 نقطة

----------


## cobra100

المجنون نازل الى حدود 139.60 ثم سيجد بعض المقاومة هناك و اذا استطاع اختراقها و فتح شمعة جديدة تحت 139.60 فسوف يكمل في الهبوط الى حدود 100 نقطة او 200 و الله اعلم

----------


## AL-FARIS

سأغلق جميع الصفقات الحالية بأرباح بسيطة لاني سأخرج  
ولمن اراد الدخول  
هناك صفقة شراء على اليورو - ين 
118.35 
والهدف 50 نقطة  
في امان الله

----------


## abdrehman

الاخ كوبرا ارسلت لك رسالة خاصة ارجو منك الرد ..

----------


## cobra100

> الاخ كوبرا ارسلت لك رسالة خاصة ارجو منك الرد ..

 تم الرد اخي

----------


## deadsoul

> السلام عليكم
> الكل عمال يقول عايزين موشر مساعد للدخول والاخ البراق عرض موشر  وقال انهو اسهل والا واحد رد علية الا اخ واحد بصو علي اخر مشاركة للاخ البراق وشوفو الموشر اللي عرضو عليكو ومحدش رد علية ولو حد عندة شارتات قديمة لبن الخياط هتلاقو الموشر فية شبة كبير جدا جدا منة شوفو المشاركة وقولو للراجل انهو اسهل

 *
يا ريت الاخ البراق يرفقه مع chart للتوضيح*

----------


## eyad61

اخي كوبراااا هل المؤشرات التى تستخدمهااا هل هي موجودة في المشاركات 
والله يرزقك من وااااسع فضله

----------


## محمد ياسين

> السلام عليكم
> الكل عمال يقول عايزين موشر مساعد للدخول والاخ البراق عرض موشر وقال انهو اسهل والا واحد رد علية الا اخ واحد بصو علي اخر مشاركة للاخ البراق وشوفو الموشر اللي عرضو عليكو ومحدش رد علية ولو حد عندة شارتات قديمة لبن الخياط هتلاقو الموشر فية شبة كبير جدا جدا منة شوفو المشاركة وقولو للراجل انهو اسهل

 اين تم عرض المؤشر اخي  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## fundays22

> اين تم عرض المؤشر اخي

 اخي هذة المشاركة  https://forum.arabictrader.com/927268-1550-post.html

----------


## cobra100

> المجنون نازل الى حدود 139.60 ثم سيجد بعض المقاومة هناك و اذا استطاع اختراقها و فتح شمعة جديدة تحت 139.60 فسوف يكمل في الهبوط الى حدود 100 نقطة او 200 و الله اعلم

 تحقق الشرط الاول و الان ننتظر الاختراق و فتح شمع جديدة تحت 139.55
و ندخل بيع بهدف مابين 50 و 25 و ان شاء الله يتحقق الهدف

----------


## Sonah

يا اخوان هل تعتبر هذه فرصه للشراء على   USD / JPY  ؟  :016:

----------


## cobra100

> اخي كوبراااا هل المؤشرات التى تستخدمهااا هل هي موجودة في المشاركات 
> والله يرزقك من وااااسع فضله

 راجع المشاركة رقم 1560 https://forum.arabictrader.com/927360-1560-post.html

----------


## cobra100

منذ ساعة و انا اقول لكم تابعو المجنون و لو تابعتوه لخرجتم الان ب 200 نقطة على الاقل
حاولو ان تبيعو المجنون من 139.30 او منطقة قريبة منها 
الهدف ما بين 50 و 25
الستوب ضعوه 139.60

----------


## ysewellam

تابعت يا كوبرا ماشأالله عليك يا مسيطر على المجنووووون :Regular Smile:  :Regular Smile:  :Regular Smile:

----------


## Sonah

يبدو اني سأدخل بعد قليل على Eur/jpy
الطبخه بدأت تستوي على نار هاديه

----------


## cobra100

> تابعت يا كوبرا ماشأالله عليك يا مسيطر على المجنووووون

 شكرا على متابعتك اخي و ان شاء الله تكون خرجت بربح وفير
 هناك فرصة اخرة لع المجنون مع هذه الشمعة اذا اردت حاول ان تبيع من اقرب سعر ل 139.30 و الستوب 139.60
الهدف ما بين 50 و 25
و ان شاء الله يتحقق الهدف

----------


## Sonah

اخ كوبرا .. مجرد استفسار . 
 "اي تورو" حسب علمي  ليس عندهم منصه تداول ميتاتريدر ؟   هل انت شغال ديمو بشركه ثانيه وتشتري بسرعه بحسابك الحقيقي بإي تورو ؟   :016:     
تابع المجنون  :015:

----------


## cobra100

> اخ كوبرا .. مجرد استفسار . 
>  "اي تورو" حسب علمي  ليس عندهم منصه تداول ميتاتريدر ؟   هل انت شغال ديمو بشركه ثانيه وتشتري بسرعه بحسابك الحقيقي بإي تورو ؟      
> تابع المجنون

 نعم اخي اتابع ببرنامج الميتاتيرد و اقوم بفتح الصفقات بسرعة على حسابي في ايتورو

----------


## ahmedfouad

etoro شركة مبتكرة جدا فى مجال الفوركس وطريقة العرض والتداول...لكن الحلو ما يكملش....

----------


## ysewellam

> شكرا على متابعتك اخي و ان شاء الله تكون خرجت بربح وفير
>  هناك فرصة اخرة لع المجنون مع هذه الشمعة اذا اردت حاول ان تبيع من اقرب سعر ل 139.30 و الستوب 139.60
> الهدف ما بين 50 و 25
> و ان شاء الله يتحقق الهدف

 انشأالله كوبرا وبجد جزاك الله خير على مجهوداتاك ومشاركاتاك

----------


## ahmedfouad

> يبدو اني سأدخل بعد قليل على Eur/jpy
> الطبخه بدأت تستوي على نار هاديه

   لسه بتستوى....ماتدخلش دلوقتى...عشان احنا عكس الترند...بس هيه بإذن الله فرصة فى طور التكوين!!! :Boxing:  :Boxing:

----------


## رنين الفراق

مارايكم فالمجنون عفريم الربع ساعه؟؟

----------


## cobra100

تحقق كل ما قلته على المجنون و اكمل في النزول 200 نقطة
مبروك لكل من دخل معي في هذه الصفقة

----------


## 10pips

> مارايكم فالمجنون عفريم الربع ساعه؟؟

 فرصة جيدة لكن تمهل ,, انتظر تقاطع الستوكاستك لخط ال 20 يكون افضل واضمن

----------


## albaragvip

> يبدو اني سأدخل بعد قليل على Eur/jpy
> الطبخه بدأت تستوي على نار هاديه

 السلام عليكم   اخي سونا الصفقه هذه المفروض انها كانت على هذا الشكل  كما هو موضح بالشارت المرفق

----------


## رنين الفراق

> فرصة جيدة لكن تمهل ,, انتظر تقاطع الستوكاستك لخط ال 20 يكون افضل واضمن

 ممكن توضيح بالصورة اخي؟

----------


## albaragvip

> تحقق كل ما قلته على المجنون و اكمل في النزول 200 نقطة
> مبروك لكل من دخل معي في هذه الصفقة

 اخي كوبرا  جميل عملك ولكن الجمال سوف يكمل اذا وضحت للاخرين على الشارت   ووضع شارت لكل توصيه حتى يستفيد اخوانك وليتعلموا كيفية التعامل مع الفرص  المطروحه من قبلك  تقبل تحياتي

----------


## ابراهيم نصار

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الطريقه ماشاء الله ممتازه لكن انا ملاحظ ان المؤشرات زادت بشكل فظيع  عن الحد المتوقع  
وده اكيد بيشتت الذهن ياريت المؤشرات اللي ملهاش لازمه تقوموا بحذفها 
وبعدين انا شايف الاعضاء برده مشتته مابين كل تحديث والثاني ومع احترامي للكل 
كل عضو منزل تمبليت مع مؤشرات اضافها  يعني الموضوع مبقاش استراتجيه  
المفروض لو في اي تحديث يكون على الاقل اسبوعياً مش يومياً 
وناا اسف لو الكلام ضايق اي حد ومع احترامي وتقديري لصاحب الموضوع اخي ابو عون  
بس فعلا الشارت صعب على العين من كتر المؤشرات  وده مش كويس

----------


## albaragvip

الدولار كندي بيع  ضع الامر تحت لو شمعة الساعه بنقطتين الهدف من 30 الى 50 نقطه ويمكن يكمل الله اعلم

----------


## وسيم العتيبي

> السلام عليكم   اخي سونا الصفقه هذه المفروض انها كانت على هذا الشكل  كما هو موضح بالشارت المرفق

 اخوي البراق ممكن تضع المؤشرات الاخيره الموجوده في الشارت والتبلمت بارك الله فيك الصور المصغرة للصور المرفقة

----------


## deadsoul

> السلام عليكم   اخي سونا الصفقه هذه المفروض انها كانت على هذا الشكل  كما هو موضح بالشارت المرفق

 *لطفا لا امرا ممكن ترفق مؤشر التايمر الظاهر اسفل ال chart عندك اذا تكرمت*

----------


## fundays22

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> الطريقه ماشاء الله ممتازه لكن انا ملاحظ ان المؤشرات زادت بشكل فظيع  عن الحد المتوقع  
> وده اكيد بيشتت الذهن ياريت المؤشرات اللي ملهاش لازمه تقوموا بحذفها 
> وبعدين انا شايف الاعضاء برده مشتته مابين كل تحديث والثاني ومع احترامي للكل 
> كل عضو منزل تمبليت مع مؤشرات اضافها  يعني الموضوع مبقاش استراتجيه  
> المفروض لو في اي تحديث يكون على الاقل اسبوعياً مش يومياً 
> وناا اسف لو الكلام ضايق اي حد ومع احترامي وتقديري لصاحب الموضوع اخي ابو عون  
> بس فعلا الشارت صعب على العين من كتر المؤشرات  وده مش كويس

 صباح الفل ياباشا
انا معاك كل الموشرات كترت جدا لدرجة اني مش شايف السعر علي الشارت الشارت بقي شوارع وحواري 
المهم شوفت مشاركة اخي البراق شكلة عامل موشر تحفة شوفة كدة وقولي رايك https://forum.arabictrader.com/927268-1550-post.html

----------


## 10pips

> ممكن توضيح بالصورة اخي؟

 تفضل

----------


## ابراهيم نصار

> صباح الفل ياباشا
> انا معاك كل الموشرات كترت جدا لدرجة اني مش شايف السعر علي الشارت الشارت بقي شوارع وحواري 
> المهم شوفت مشاركة اخي البراق شكلة عامل موشر تحفة شوفة كدة وقولي رايك https://forum.arabictrader.com/927268-1550-post.html

  
صباح النور  هو المشكله فعلا في كتر المؤشرات حتى لوكانت بتساعد على الدخول لكن بتشتت الذهن ومدام الناس راضيه مش مشكله
بس انا قلت انصحهم بشخصي المتواضع 
اما بالنسبه لمؤشر الاخ براق انا لسه ماشوفته بس البراق ماشاء الله عليه انا متابعه من ايام الشهد

----------


## cobra100

> اخي كوبرا  جميل عملك ولكن الجمال سوف يكمل اذا وضحت للاخرين على الشارت   ووضع شارت لكل توصيه حتى يستفيد اخوانك وليتعلموا كيفية التعامل مع الفرص  المطروحه من قبلك  تقبل تحياتي

 اخي كل ما أردته هو توصيل التوصية في اقرب وقت لكي يستطيع اخواننا الاعصاء من الدخول مبكرا و الخروج بارباح اكثر لاني لو عملت على كل توصية شارت فسوف ابقى 5 دق و اتا اعدل في الشارت و بالتالي تبطل مفعول التوصية
ارجو ان تكون قد فهمتني
اما بالنسبة لطريفة عملي فانا سبق و ارفقة ملف به كيفية عملي
فقط غيرت الفريم من 15 دق و اصبحت اتابع ال4 ساعات اكثر لانه مهما عمل الابناء من حركات و دوشة في الاخير سوف يقومون بتتبع الاب

----------


## رنين الفراق

> تفضل

  
ربي يحفظك يااااارب..
ممكن مؤشر الستوكاست؟

----------


## albaragvip

اخواني الرجوا منكم عذري بعدم طرحها هنا  لانها مؤشرات خاصه بأستراتيجية الشهد بثوب وفكر جديد  وسوف يتم طرحها هناك بعد الكتمالها  تقبلو تحياتي

----------


## cobra100

تم و الحمد لله من الوصول الى ربح 1200 نقطة في اليوم من خلال متابعة المجنون فقط 
 و لا ننسى ان هذا كله كان بفضل اخي و استاذي عرابي جزاه الله الف خير فلو لاه لما وصلت الى ما انا عليه الان فلم اجد كلمات تعبر عن مدى امتناني و شكري لك و وحده الله يعلم مدى امتناني لك  "اللهم اته في الدنيا حسنة وفي الاخر حسنة وقيه وقنا عذاب النار (امين)"

----------


## albaragvip

> اخي كل ما أردته هو توصيل التوصية في اقرب وقت لكي يستطيع اخواننا الاعصاء من الدخول مبكرا و الخروج بارباح اكثر لاني لو عملت على كل توصية شارت فسوف ابقى 5 دق و اتا اعدل في الشارت و بالتالي تبطل مفعول التوصية
> ارجو ان تكون قد فهمتني
> اما بالنسبة لطريفة عملي فانا سبق و ارفقة ملف به كيفية عملي
> فقط غيرت الفريم من 15 دق و اصبحت اتابع ال4 ساعات اكثر لانه مهما عمل الابناء من حركات و دوشة في الاخير سوف يقومون بتتبع الاب

 وصلت اخي وشكرا لك على رحابة صدرك  تقبل تحياتي

----------


## ali55

> اخواني الرجوا منكم عذري بعدم طرحها هنا  لانها مؤشرات خاصه بأستراتيجية الشهد بثوب وفكر جديد  وسوف يتم طرحها هناك بعد الكتمالها  تقبلو تحياتي

 اخي البراق :Eh S(7):  السلام عليكم ومتى ستكون العوده فقد كنا ومازلنا متابعين لتلك الاستراتيجية الرائعة من شخصكم الكريم اتمنى تكون العوده سريعه وان تكون توصلت لشئ جديد وقوي كما عهدناك  :18:

----------


## فارس الاول

> تحقق الشرط الاول و الان ننتظر الاختراق و فتح شمع جديدة تحت 139.55
> و ندخل بيع بهدف مابين 50 و 25 و ان شاء الله يتحقق الهدف

  اخي مرحبا
الشارت المرفق الذي ارفقته لخبطني
صح ان التوصيه كانت ناجحه 
بس انت اشرت ان الشرط الاول  تحقق , ممكن تفهمني  الاستلذ عون يقول في الشرح 
"مؤشر الزمن دقيق يقيس معدل الحركة لفوق او تحت اذا اعطاك اشارة لتحت والسعر عند الخط الازرق معناه اشارة بيع " بينما انت اشرت في الشارت الى موشر الزمن و مبين انه طالع؟ كيف؟

----------


## ابو لاما

> 1- ربع ساعة 2- يورو ين 3- نعم، ممكن مراجعة تشارت أمس الساعة 16:15 إلى 17:30 بتوقيت انتربانك وبعدها أيضا من 21:15 إلى 21:45 بتوقيت انتربانك .. طبعا مركز الثقل أعاد الرسم فلن يظهر التغير، لكن مؤشر الزمن ثابت

 لا تستخدمي الربع ساعة ابدا خصوصا عكس الترند الذئ هو هابط في اليورو ين . :Regular Smile: 
ان شا ءالله معوضة . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> الاستاذ عرابي بعد طلبي منك ان تضع طريقة استخدام استراتيجية مركز الثقل في الصفحة الاولى نزلت بعدها طرق كثيرة لبعض الاخوة منهم من زاد بعض المؤشرات ومنهم من نقص والان اطلب منك وبشدة ان تضع التحديث لاستخدام الاستراتيجية لان التشتت زاد ونريد طريقتك انت في استخدام المؤشر

 اخئ الكريم ارجو ان لا تهتم للتشتت  الذئ ارائ انه تنوع فهو خير باذن الله وزيادة في الاراء هذا الملف المرفق الشرح موجود في احد ملفات وورد . :Regular Smile:  تستخدم الاربعة ساعات في تحديد الترند الاساسي ثم تتاجر سكالبنغ معها في الفريمات الاصغر . :Regular Smile:  لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> الطريقه ماشاء الله ممتازه لكن انا ملاحظ ان المؤشرات زادت بشكل فظيع عن الحد المتوقع  
> وده اكيد بيشتت الذهن ياريت المؤشرات اللي ملهاش لازمه تقوموا بحذفها 
> وبعدين انا شايف الاعضاء برده مشتته مابين كل تحديث والثاني ومع احترامي للكل 
> كل عضو منزل تمبليت مع مؤشرات اضافها يعني الموضوع مبقاش استراتجيه  
> المفروض لو في اي تحديث يكون على الاقل اسبوعياً مش يومياً 
> وناا اسف لو الكلام ضايق اي حد ومع احترامي وتقديري لصاحب الموضوع اخي ابو عون  
> بس فعلا الشارت صعب على العين من كتر المؤشرات وده مش كويس

 يا هلا اخوي وحبيبي البرنس انا في راي المتواضع ان الكثرة تغلب الشجاعة والكثرة وكثرة المؤشرات ظاهرة صحية وكذلك كثر الانظمة حتئ لا نثبت علئ نظام ويستهدف من صناع السوق ولن تصدقوني لكن والذئ نفسي بيده اني قصدت ان اكثر من الانظمة وسعيد جدا لكثرة المؤشرات لاننا هكذا سنكون هدف صعب المنال لصناع السوق واحب ان انوه ان انظمتئ كلها ناجحة من اول نظام الئ اخر نظام ولا اريد البوح بالسر وراء ذلك ولكنها ان شاء الله ناجحة فكل شخص يختاز منها ما يناسبه . :Regular Smile:  وشكر خاص للاخ كوبرا والذئ اعتبره تلميذ تفوق علئ استاذه فاشكره لاثراء الورشة بافكاره وانجازاته . :Regular Smile:  ولكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابراهيم نصار

> يا هلا اخوي وحبيبي البرنس انا في راي المتواضع ان الكثرة تغلب الشجاعة والكثرة وكثرة المؤشرات ظاهرة صحية وكذلك كثر الانظمة حتئ لا نثبت علئ نظام ويستهدف من صناع السوق ولن تصدقوني لكن والذئ نفسي بيده اني قصدت ان اكثر من الانظمة وسعيد جدا لكثرة المؤشرات لاننا هكذا سنكون هدف صعب المنال لصناع السوق واحب ان انوه ان انظمتئ كلها ناجحة من اول نظام الئ اخر نظام ولا اريد البوح بالسر وراء ذلك ولكنها ان شاء الله ناجحة فكل شخص يختاز منها ما يناسبه . وشكر خاص للاخ كوبرا والذئ اعتبره تلميذ تفوق علئ استاذه فاشكره لاثراء الورشة بافكاره وانجازاته . ولكم كل الود والتقدير .

    
احترم وجهة نظرك ومدام انت شايف كده يبقى توكل على الله

----------


## ساحه الفوركس

هل موشر مركز الثقل خطوطه ثابته ولا تتغير ..؟  
وجزاك الله خير

----------


## ابو لاما

> هل موشر مركز الثقل خطوطه ثابته ولا تتغير ..؟  
> وجزاك الله خير

 اخئ الكريم ايش يهمك اذا تتغير او لا المهم انك حتكسب حتكسب لان الخطوط بتمثل مناطق بيرتد منها السعر الا اذا انت طمعت او تاجرت بطريقة خاطئة وهذا بيدك ليس بيد احد . :Regular Smile:

----------


## be_happy

يا اخوان ردو على عمكم ابو العون وريحو راسكم

----------


## anwar

السلام عليكم
وصباح موفق على الجميع

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم
> وصباح موفق على الجميع

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته  يا هلا يسعد صباحك اخئ انور ومنور. :Regular Smile:  لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## mu7amd

اخي عرابي ارجو منك ان تتحملني هل ممكن ان ترفق شارت عليه شرح مبسط لمكان الدخول والخروج من الصفقات اقصد شرح على الشارات اذا امكن لو سمحت 
والله يزيدك من رزقه

----------


## ابو لاما

شباب تفضلوا هذا الملف متكامل ان شاء الله فيه كل الشرح استخدموا التمبلت الجديد  العراب  . :Regular Smile:  ارجو من مشرفي المنتدئ اضافته للمشاركة الاولئ في الموضوع . :Regular Smile:  لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## Sonah

ما شاء الله    استخدمت طريقه الكوبرا   ورحت انــام والصبح جميعهم ربح بربح ! ومن غير تبريد !      شكلي سأفتح قريباً حساب حقيقي!  نصيحتي اقرئو مشاركات الكوبرا واسلوبه  بالدخول  "طريقه التشبع البولنجري الوزني الزمني" انا دورت عليها ومع الاسف ضاعت ببحر الردود الكثيره  طريقته خطيرة يا جماعه صدقوني .. يريت لو يعمل شرح مطول لطريقته بملف وورد  انا مرفق شرح موجز لطريقته  كان قد كتبها بسرعه

----------


## Ala'a Al.kofahi

السلام عليكم
اخي عرابي في اي مشاركات اجد اخر تمبلت واخر شرح   :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم 
> اخي عرابي في اي مشاركات اجد اخر تمبلت واخر شرح

 تفضل فارس المنتدئ الصغير العزيز علينا . :Regular Smile:

----------


## Ala'a Al.kofahi

> شباب تفضلوا هذا الملف متكامل ان شاء الله فيه كل الشرح استخدموا التمبلت الجديد العراب . ارجو من مشرفي المنتدئ اضافته للمشاركة الاولئ في الموضوع . لكم كل الود والتقدير .

  
ما انتبهت  :Doh: 
مشكور اخي الكريم ولي عودة قريبا ان شاء الله

----------


## Ala'a Al.kofahi

> تفضل فارس المنتدئ الصغير العزيز علينا .

   مشكور يا غالي   :Inlove:  :Eh S(7):  :Inlove:

----------


## Ala'a Al.kofahi

اخي عرابي في اخر تملت لم اجد مؤشر الـ RSI و الستوك , هل اضيفهم على التمبلت ؟ ادا نعم بأي اعدادات اضيفهم   على العموم مشكور عزيزي على الشرح الجميل وعلى الطريقة التي تبدو من الوهلة الاولى رائعة  ========  :Eh S(7):

----------


## cobra100

تابعو المجنون فهو في مناطق بيع جيدة
الستوب 141.55
هدف اولي 140.10
هدف ثاني يتحقق باختراق 140.05 الهدف 137.70 و اذا اخترقها فسوف يكمل في النزول
و الله اعلم

----------


## immortal808

> تابعو المجنون فهو في مناطق بيع جيدة
> الستوب 141.47
> هدف اولي 140.10
> هدف ثاني يتحقق باختراق 140.05 الهدف 137.70 و اذا فسوف يكمل في النزول
> و الله اعلم

 السلام عليكم و رحمة الله .. 
بارك الله فيكم شباب و ان شاء الله الى الامام دائما.. 
أخي الكريم .. ممكن ترفق الشارت مع توضيح الفرصة وفقا لاستراتجية مركز الثقل ؟
لك ودي و تقديري

----------


## cobra100

> يا هلا اخوي وحبيبي البرنس انا في راي المتواضع ان الكثرة تغلب الشجاعة والكثرة وكثرة المؤشرات ظاهرة صحية وكذلك كثر الانظمة حتئ لا نثبت علئ نظام ويستهدف من صناع السوق ولن تصدقوني لكن والذئ نفسي بيده اني قصدت ان اكثر من الانظمة وسعيد جدا لكثرة المؤشرات لاننا هكذا سنكون هدف صعب المنال لصناع السوق واحب ان انوه ان انظمتئ كلها ناجحة من اول نظام الئ اخر نظام ولا اريد البوح بالسر وراء ذلك ولكنها ان شاء الله ناجحة فكل شخص يختاز منها ما يناسبه . وشكر خاص للاخ كوبرا والذئ اعتبره تلميذ تفوق علئ استاذه فاشكره لاثراء الورشة بافكاره وانجازاته . ولكم كل الود والتقدير .

 شكرا لك اخي و استاذي عرابي على هذه الثقة فهذه شهادة اعتز بها 
و انا لم اقم بشيء مقارنة بما قمت به انت فلو لاك لما كنت كما انا الان

----------


## cobra100

> ما شاء الله    استخدمت طريقه الكوبرا   ورحت انــام والصبح جميعهم ربح بربح ! ومن غير تبريد !      شكلي سأفتح قريباً حساب حقيقي!  نصيحتي اقرئو مشاركات الكوبرا واسلوبه  بالدخول  "طريقه التشبع البولنجري الوزني الزمني" انا دورت عليها ومع الاسف ضاعت ببحر الردود الكثيره  طريقته خطيرة يا جماعه صدقوني .. يريت لو يعمل شرح مطول لطريقته بملف وورد  انا مرفق شرح موجز لطريقته  كان قد كتبها بسرعه

 مبروك عليك اخي و قريبا ان شاء الله راح اضع شرح مفصل عن الطريقة التي استخدمها

----------


## cobra100

تأكد النزول و ان شاء الله نحو الهدف الاول

----------


## lena

كم الاستوب كوبرا على الكيبل ين وهل التوصيه فعاله؟؟؟؟

----------


## cobra100

ارجو من جميع الاعضاء ان يعذروني لان الانترانات انقطع عني و سوف ترجع بعد 4 ساعات 
لذلك ارجو منكم ان تحاولو ايجاد صفقات و متابعة المجنون فهو كنز لمن يعرف كيف يتعامل معه 
لي رجعة بعد 4 ساعات ان شاء الله

----------


## صياد

> استخد م فريم الساعة فقط ولازم الميتاتريدر يكون مظبوط مع توقيت المملكة الرياض .

  
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
اولا اسجل اعجابي بك اخي 
وسئل الله ان تكون اعمالك في موازين اعمالك 
سؤالي كيف  اظبط الشارت مع  السعوديه / الرياض

----------


## lena

سؤال؟؟؟ واخيرا نزلت ملف الاستراتيجيه ...... :AA:  :AA:  :18:  وظهرت هذه الصورة ؟؟؟؟ الامور تمام؟؟؟؟ ارجو الاجابه من الاخ عرابي .......واحالتي الى شرح المؤشر في اي مشاركة؟؟؟؟ شكرا............. :Eh S(7):

----------


## immortal808

> تابعو المجنون فهو في مناطق بيع جيدة
> الستوب 141.55
> هدف اولي 140.10
> هدف ثاني يتحقق باختراق 140.05 الهدف 137.70 و اذا اخترقها فسوف يكمل في النزول
> و الله اعلم

  

> تأكد النزول و ان شاء الله نحو الهدف الاول

 ضرب الستوب... كدة الصفقة الغيت ام الدخول مجددا؟

----------


## mdraw

أن تصل متأخر خير من أن لاتصل هذا شعاري لكن من أين نبدأ معكم ياريت آخر تعديل لو سمحتوا يا أهل الخير

----------


## سمير صيام

المؤشرات والتمبلت فى اول مشاركة

----------


## mdraw

> المؤشرات والتمبلت فى اول مشاركة

 شكرا أبو سمرة على سرعة الرد  جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## immortal808

*هل هذة تعتبر فرصة بيع؟؟ دولار فرنك فريم الديلي..
و لا الاستراتجية بس شغالة على فريم ال 4 ساعات؟*

----------


## cobra100

> ضرب الستوب... كدة الصفقة الغيت ام الدخول مجددا؟

 اخي قم بالتبريد و لا تغلق الصفقة فالمجنون هابط ان شاء الله 
اما انا فلست امام كمبيوتري كما قلت من قبل فانا ارد عليك من مقهى نات و صاحب المقهى لم يسمح لي بتنصيب برنامج الميتا للمتابعة معكم و انا الان انتظر خبر بدأ نزول المجنون

----------


## cobra100

> *هل هذة تعتبر فرصة بيع؟؟ دولار فرنك فريم الديلي..* *و لا الاستراتجية بس شغالة على فريم ال 4 ساعات؟*

 اخي التمبلت لا يشتغل على فريم الديلي يشتغل على فريم ال 4 ساعات و الفريمات الاقل و الافضل انك تقوم بتحميل اخر نسخة و هي موجودة بالمشاركة الاولة لانها الافضل و بها خطوط الفيبو و المقاومة و الدعم

----------


## ميرو

مرفق صورة اخر تمبلت 
بس ممكن حد يكتب لى على الصورة شرح بسيط عشان انا مش فاهم

----------


## cobra100

> مرفق صورة اخر تمبلت 
> بس ممكن حد يكتب لى على الصورة شرح بسيط عشان انا مش فاهم

 تم عمل كيفية و راجع المشاركة الاولى فسوف تجد بها التمبلت الجديد و معه الشرح

----------


## lena

نتمنى من الاخ عرابي شرح مفصل للمؤشرات مع الصور فضلا لا امرا ........

----------


## ميرو

> تم عمل كيفية و راجع المشاركة الاولى فسوف تجد بها التمبلت الجديد و معه الشرح

 مشكور اخى كوبرا

----------


## man4com

مجهود تشكر عليه والموشر يحتاج للمتابعة

----------


## ابو لاما

لينا والشباب ركزوا معاي
فكرة مؤشر مركز الثقل تقوم علئ ان حركة السوق 75 % منها تصحيحة والحقيقة 25 % والاثنين يندمجان معا لتتحرك الاسعار صعودا وهبوطا . :Regular Smile: 
اذن نحن نستخدم مؤشر مركز الثقل الاساسئ لتحديد النقاط التئ تشبع فيها السعر هبوطا او صعودا لندخل فيها مع الاتجاه القادم. :Regular Smile: 
فكرة مؤشر الزمن هي حساب نفس الحركة للسعر لكن بطريقة معينة ستاتيكية اي static gravity 
ومنه نحدد زمن دخولنا . :Regular Smile: 
نحن هنا نستخدم مؤشرين كمؤشر الزمن الاول هو متوسط الشمعة وباتجاهه نحدد الاتجاه القادم واضفت لها مؤشر اخئ البراق والذئ يحدد الاتجاه النسبي وهو ممتاز كذلك وهناك مؤشر اخر تجدونه في المشاركة الاولئ . :Regular Smile: 
المهم عند لمس السعر لاحد المستويات العليا او السفلئ الخط الازرق العلوئ او الخط الاصفر السفلئ ننظر لمؤشر الزمن وعند اعطاه لنا اشارة واضحة ببدء التغير في الاتجاه وهي لون اصفر مع اخضر 
نشترئ او ثلاثة الون اخضر ازرق اصفر نقوم بالبيع  :Regular Smile:

----------


## deadsoul

*ابو عون تم اضافه حدود للمؤشر في اسفل ال chart لمزيد من وضوح الموقف ومعرفه اين يقف السعر تأمل ...* *المؤشرات مع التملبت لدمجها مرفقه بالتوفيق ان شاء الله.*

----------


## albaragvip

الاسواق العالميه هذا اليوم في حالة انتعاش انصح بعدم بيع المجنون وتوابعه   مجرد وجهة نظر  تقبلوا تحياتي

----------


## ابو لاما

> *ابو عون تم اضافه حدود للمؤشر في اسفل ال chart لمزيد من وضوح الموقف ومعرفه اين يقف السعر تأمل ...* *المؤشرات مع التملبت لدمجها مرفقه بالتوفيق ان شاء الله.*

  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  ممتاز اخئ الكريم ديدسول شباب ما عرفتكم علئ ديدسول المحرك الخفئ الصاروخئ لهذه الاستراتيجية . :Regular Smile:  لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
> اولا اسجل اعجابي بك اخي 
> وسئل الله ان تكون اعمالك في موازين اعمالك 
> سؤالي كيف اظبط الشارت مع السعوديه / الرياض

 جزاك الله اخي الكريم وهذا من فضل الله علئ ليبلونئ ااشكر ام اكفر اللهم اجعلنئ من الشاكرين . :Regular Smile:  بالنسبة لتوقيت الرياض انزل هذه المنصات وهي مناسبة تماما للاستراتيجية  al trade odl securitie ********.kw hymarkets لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## thecreativex

هل دى فرصه بيع صحيحه على اليورو ين ؟  :Asvc:

----------


## ابو لاما

> هل دى فرصه بيع صحيحه على اليورو ين ؟

 لسا شوية عليها . :Regular Smile:

----------


## thecreativex

> لسا شوية عليها .

 طيب يا غالى نعرف منين انه لسه مش الوقت المناسب للبيع ؟  :Asvc:

----------


## fundays22

> *ابو عون تم اضافه حدود للمؤشر في اسفل ال chart لمزيد من وضوح الموقف ومعرفه اين يقف السعر تأمل ...* *المؤشرات مع التملبت لدمجها مرفقه بالتوفيق ان شاء الله.*

 السلام عليكم 
الاخ المحترم بعد التحية 
الموشر فعلا جميل جزاك الله خيرا 
بس عندي ملاحظة في الموشر بسيطة جدا 
يا سلام لو الشموع تكون متفلترة يعني مثلا يكون عندنا خطين فوق وخطين تحت فقط بدون خط الوسط  والشموع تكون وظيفتها ملامسة هذة الخطوط انا مش عارف هل تستطيع عمل هذة الفكرة ام لا
ولكن ما توصلت الية الي الان يعتبر انجاز كبير مين كان يصدق ان يكون عندنا موشر يعرض الشموع
جزاك الله خيرا علي هذة الفكرة الجميلة  
همسة
ما اذكرة لك ليس تقليل من ميزة الموشر الذي ارة قوي ولكن احنا بنفكر مع بعض بصوت عالي

----------


## ابو لاما

> طيب يا غالى نعرف منين انه لسه مش الوقت المناسب للبيع ؟

 من مؤشر الزمن انت المؤشر عندك ناقص نزله كامل من المشاركة الاولئ . :Regular Smile:  لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## mohy

> نحن هنا نستخدم مؤشرين كمؤشر الزمن الاول هو متوسط الشمعة وباتجاهه نحدد الاتجاه القادم واضفت لها مؤشر اخئ البراق والذئ يحدد الاتجاه النسبي وهو ممتاز كذلك وهناك مؤشر اخر تجدونه في المشاركة الاولئ .
> المهم عند لمس السعر لاحد المستويات العليا او السفلئ الخط الازرق العلوئ او الخط الاصفر السفلئ ننظر لمؤشر الزمن وعند اعطاه لنا اشارة واضحة ببدء التغير في الاتجاه وهي لون اصفر مع اخضر 
> نشترئ او ثلاثة الون اخضر ازرق اصفر نقوم بالبيع

 ممكن تشرح استخدام المؤشرين بمثال عملي و استفاضه اكتر للاهميه في تحديد الدخول بيع او شراء   :016:  :016:  :016:

----------


## thecreativex

> من مؤشر الزمن انت المؤشر عندك ناقص نزله كامل من المشاركة الاولئ . لك كل الود والتقدير .

 معلش يا غالى استفسار كمان هو مش لو مؤشر الزمن عند .81 يبقى ده بيع على طول ؟ 
يبقى فين الغلطه الى فى المثال؟   :Asvc:

----------


## ابوعادل

> تابعو المجنون فهو في مناطق بيع جيدة
> الستوب 141.55
> هدف اولي 140.10
> هدف ثاني يتحقق باختراق 140.05 الهدف 137.70 و اذا اخترقها فسوف يكمل في النزول
> و الله اعلم

   أرفع القبعه أحترامآ لشخصك الكريم ولا يهون ابو عون :Eh S(7):

----------


## lena

للاسف ما في حدا يشرحلنا المؤشر مع الصور؟؟؟؟؟  :No3:   :Cry Smile:   :Cry Smile:   وتوضيح نقاط الدخول القويه ؟؟؟؟ :016:

----------


## be_happy

ابو العون وينك ؟
على فكرة افضل فريم للمؤشر على الاربع ساعات 
بالفعل بعطي نتائج خيالية على العملات الرئيسية ممكن توصل اكثر من 300 نقطة 
ويمكن على المجنون 500

----------


## ابو لاما

> للاسف ما في حدا يشرحلنا المؤشر مع الصور؟؟؟؟؟      وتوضيح نقاط الدخول القويه ؟؟؟؟

 اتفضلئ اختئ الكريمة هذه فرصة مع الشرح . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

شباب انا اليومين هذولاء بعافية شوية مش عارف شركات الوساطة سوت لئ سحر او من السيجار الكوبي  :016:  علئ العموم اعذرونئ علئ التاخر في الرد والاخوة هنا يكفوا ويوفوا ان شا ءالله لان ارجع طبيعئ . :Regular Smile:  لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## be_happy

اتطلعو يا اخوان على اليورو دولار واحترامه للخط ابو العون

----------


## be_happy

والله سلامتك يا ابو العون

----------


## ابو لاما

> والله سلامتك يا ابو العون

 الله يسلمك عزيزي . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## be_happy

طبعا اللي دخل فرصة اليورو دولار من البداية محقق للآن اكثر من 50 نقطة 
ولكن انا اتأخرت في ارفاق الشارت لاني ما بعرف كيف 
وللنزول بقية والله اعمل لانو اليوم الجمعة والصورة ما بتكون واضحة

----------


## lena

شكرا اخ عرابي على الرد  :Asvc:   :Eh S(7):  ممكن مثال على عمليه شراء؟؟  اتحملنا  :Big Grin:

----------


## Victorious

> شباب انا اليومين هذولاء بعافية شوية مش عارف شركات الوساطة سوت لئ سحر او من السيجار الكوبي  علئ العموم اعذرونئ علئ التاخر في الرد والاخوة هنا يكفوا ويوفوا ان شا ءالله لان ارجع طبيعئ . لكم كل الود والتقدير .

 *سلامتك يا زعيم, لاتكون محاولة إغتيال من الوسطاء  
سلامات وألف عافية إن شاء الله*

----------


## ابو لاما

> اتفضلئ اختئ الكريمة هذه فرصة مع الشرح .

 الفرصة حققت اكثر من 100 نقطة للان . :Regular Smile:

----------


## fundays22

> شباب انا اليومين هذولاء بعافية شوية مش عارف شركات الوساطة سوت لئ سحر او من السيجار الكوبي  علئ العموم اعذرونئ علئ التاخر في الرد والاخوة هنا يكفوا ويوفوا ان شا ءالله لان ارجع طبيعئ . لكم كل الود والتقدير .

 الف سلامة عليك اخي ابو عون
وياريت تقلل من السجاير شوية
جزاك الله خيرا ابو عون

----------


## ابوعادل

هذا اليورو استرالي ما شاء الله أخذنا منه 300 بيييييب

----------


## ابوعادل

> شباب انا اليومين هذولاء بعافية شوية مش عارف شركات الوساطة سوت لئ سحر او من السيجار الكوبي  علئ العموم اعذرونئ علئ التاخر في الرد والاخوة هنا يكفوا ويوفوا ان شا ءالله لان ارجع طبيعئ . لكم كل الود والتقدير .

   ما ترى بأس إن شاء الله

----------


## ابو لاما

> *سلامتك يا زعيم, لاتكون محاولة إغتيال من الوسطاء*   *سلامات وألف عافية إن شاء الله*

 الله يسلمك  :Regular Smile:  الله يسلمك ولا يهمنئ المقدر مكتوب والمكتوب منفوذ وعلينا الاجابة . :Regular Smile:    

> الف سلامة عليك اخي ابو عون
> وياريت تقلل من السجاير شوية
> جزاك الله خيرا ابو عون

 الله يسلمك اخئ العزيز . :Regular Smile:  قللت منه والحمدلله . :Regular Smile:  لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## عمرو الكيلانى

> شباب انا اليومين هذولاء بعافية شوية مش عارف شركات الوساطة سوت لئ سحر او من السيجار الكوبي  علئ العموم اعذرونئ علئ التاخر في الرد والاخوة هنا يكفوا ويوفوا ان شا ءالله لان ارجع طبيعئ . لكم كل الود والتقدير .

 الف لا بأس عليك   شفاك الله وعافاك وأبعد عنك كل سؤ يارب

----------


## ابراهيم نصار

> شباب انا اليومين هذولاء بعافية شوية مش عارف شركات الوساطة سوت لئ سحر او من السيجار الكوبي  علئ العموم اعذرونئ علئ التاخر في الرد والاخوة هنا يكفوا ويوفوا ان شا ءالله لان ارجع طبيعئ . لكم كل الود والتقدير .

  
سلامات يا ابو عون وربنا يعطيك الصحه

----------


## ابو لاما

> ما ترى بأس إن شاء الله

 جزاك الله الف خير . :Regular Smile:   

> الف لا بأس عليك شفاك الله وعافاك وأبعد عنك كل سؤ يارب

 جزاك الله الف خير ودعواتكم هذه بالدنيا . :Regular Smile:  لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## be_happy

انت متأكد انك قللت من الدخان يا ابو العون ؟ 
شو بالنسبة لمبارح الساعة 3 الصبح ؟

----------


## ابو لاما

> سلامات يا ابو عون وربنا يعطيك الصحه

 الله يعافيك البرنس وجزاك الله الف خير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> انت متأكد انك قللت من الدخان يا ابو العون ؟ 
> شو بالنسبة لمبارح الساعة 3 الصبح ؟

 ايوا قللت ان شاء الله وناوئ اسيبه مع الزواج . :Regular Smile:  :18:  :18:  :18:

----------


## be_happy

اللي بخففو يا ابو العون ما بطلع الساعة 3 الصبح عشان ما معو دخان 
اعطيك اياها من الاخر لا رايح تخففو ولا رايح تعرف 
انا صرلي اربع سنين بحكي بدي اتركو

----------


## ksa_fx_100

الف سلامه ليك ياكابتن  
خفف شويه من الكوبي ((( قول لي انصح نفسك الاول)) 
ماتشوووووووووووووووف شر

----------


## ابو لاما

> اللي بخففو يا ابو العون ما بطلع الساعة 3 الصبح عشان ما معو دخان 
> اعطيك اياها من الاخر لا رايح تخففو ولا رايح تعرف 
> انا صرلي اربع سنين بحكي بدي اتركو

 في هذه عندك حق بس والله مخفف انا كنت ادخن 80  :Cry Smile: سيجارة الحين صاروا 30 بس . :Regular Smile:  ومع الزواج او الخطوبة حتئ بيصيروا صفر ان شاء الله المشكلة هي نفسية , لا اكثر و لا اقل اذا وجدت الاشباع النفسي من شريك حياة متفهم لك راح تستغنئ عن الدخان صدقنئ . :Regular Smile:  الاسباب انك راح تهتم بشريكك وراحته لان راحته هي راحتك :Wink Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> الف سلامه ليك ياكابتن  
> خفف شويه من الكوبي ((( قول لي انصح نفسك الاول)) 
> ماتشوووووووووووووووف شر

 الله يسلمك عزيزي وما تشوف شر انت كمان . :Regular Smile:

----------


## be_happy

يعني زمان كنت تشرتي وتبيع 80 مرة 
بس هلا اورداراتك صارت بس 30 وضمانهم اقوى ؟ 
اول ما تعمل العملية بتولع سيجارة صح ؟

----------


## ابو لاما

> يعني زمان كنت تشرتي وتبيع 80 مرة 
> بس هلا اورداراتك صارت بس 30 وضمانهم اقوى ؟ 
> اول ما تعمل العملية بتولع سيجارة صح ؟

 ههههههههههههه بصراحة انا ما اقلق بسبب العمليات انا ادخن استمتاع والموضوع صار ريحته مش ولا بد ننسئ موضوع الدخان عزيزي تحت شعار ممنوع التدخين . :Regular Smile:

----------


## anwar

> في هذه عندك حق بس والله مخفف انا كنت ادخن 80 سيجارة الحين صاروا 30 بس . ومع الزواج او الخطوبة حتئ بيصيروا صفر ان شاء الله المشكلة هي نفسية , لا اكثر و لا اقل اذا وجدت الاشباع النفسي من شريك حياة متفهم لك راح تستغنئ عن الدخان صدقنئ . الاسباب انك راح تهتم بشريكك وراحته لان راحته هي راحتك

 ماتشوف شر يابو عون
والله يهنيك بالزواج ان شاء الله
اما موضوع الدخان ماعتغد تتركها   :Asvc:  :Asvc:  :Asvc:  :Asvc:  :Asvc:  :Asvc:  :Asvc:

----------


## ابو لاما

> شكرا اخ عرابي على الرد   ممكن مثال على عمليه شراء؟؟ اتحملنا

 ان شاء الله اجد لكي فرصة واحطها لكي و ان شاء الله احلامكي كلها تتحقق يا رب  :Hands:

----------


## ابو لاما

> ماتشوف شر يابو عون
> والله يهنيك بالزواج ان شاء الله
> اما موضوع الدخان ماعتغد تتركها

 الله يسلمك يا رب وان شاء الله الدخان مقدور عليه . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> اتفضلئ اختئ الكريمة هذه فرصة مع الشرح .

 الباوند ين الان 141.70 هبط من مستوئ 143 وحققت منه 1% ارباح والحمدلله . :Regular Smile:

----------


## thecreativex

> معلش يا غالى استفسار كمان هو مش لو مؤشر الزمن عند .81 يبقى ده بيع على طول ؟ 
> يبقى فين الغلطه الى فى المثال؟

 معلش يا غالى عايز اعرف اجابة السؤال ده ضروروى  :Doh:

----------


## ابو لاما

> معلش يا غالى عايز اعرف اجابة السؤال ده ضروروى

 عندك مؤشر ناقص هذا هو الخطاء سبق وان اجبت عليك عزيزي نزل المؤشرات من اول مشاركة في الموضوع ونزلها وشوف المثال هذا حتعرف خطاءك كان جسيم لانه عندك مؤشرين ناقصين . :Regular Smile:  لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## thecreativex

> عندك مؤشر ناقص هذا هو الخطاء سبق وان اجبت عليك عزيزي نزل المؤشرات من اول مشاركة في الموضوع ونزلها وشوف المثال هذا حتعرف خطاءك كان جسيم لانه عندك مؤشرين ناقصين . لك كل الود والتقدير .

 تمام يا غالى حضيفهم انا كنت بحسب ان مؤشر 
 candle average كفايه  :Doh: 
مع انه فعلا نزل بعدها و عمل 60 نقطه بس كانت ديمو  :Asvc:

----------


## eyad61

ابو عون ( عرابي )
طلبتك ؟؟

----------


## ابو لاما

> ابو عون ( عرابي )
> طلبتك ؟؟

 ما فهمتك اخئ الكريم . :Regular Smile:

----------


## عمرو الكيلانى

اليورو دولار فريم الربع ساعه  بالظبط شمعه الربع ساعه  18.00 بتوقيت ال تريد
تم الوصول للخط الاصفر وايضا شمعه مؤشر الزمن مكتلمه 
ولكن مؤشر التايمر لم يتحول لل اخضر ندخل ولا نستنى 
جزاك الله خير يا ابو العون معلش عندى مشكله فى ارفاق الصور

----------


## eyad61

> ما فهمتك اخئ الكريم .

 طلبتك معنااهاااا لديناااا في الجزيرة العربية 
انني صاحب حاجة وهي عندك لذلك اطلبهااا منك 
فأذااا كنت .... سوف تقووول عطيتك واذا لاا تريد ان تعطيني ايااهااا سوف تردني خااائبااا

----------


## ابو لاما

> طلبتك معنااهاااا لديناااا في الجزيرة العربية 
> انني صاحب حاجة وهي عندك لذلك اطلبهااا منك 
> فأذااا كنت .... سوف تقووول عطيتك واذا لاا تريد ان تعطيني ايااهااا سوف تردني خااائبااا

 عطيتك ان شاء الله . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> اليورو دولار فريم الربع ساعه بالظبط شمعه الربع ساعه 18.00 بتوقيت ال تريد
> تم الوصول للخط الاصفر وايضا شمعه مؤشر الزمن مكتلمه 
> ولكن مؤشر التايمر لم يتحول لل اخضر ندخل ولا نستنى 
> جزاك الله خير يا ابو العون معلش عندى مشكله فى ارفاق الصور

 لا انتظر التحول للاخضر . :Regular Smile:

----------


## وسيم العتيبي

شباب مؤشر الزمن الجديد فقط لفريم الساعه الي الدقيقه ؟؟ :Regular Smile:   او هو شامل لكل فريمات من الشهر الي الدقيقه ؟؟؟؟؟ :Regular Smile:

----------


## eyad61

اخي عرابي 
اسعد الله اوقاتك بكل خير 
من كثر المؤشرات الجديدة والتمبليت ضعناااااا لااا نعرف كيف التصرف او كيفية الدخووول على الصفقة 
لي رجاااء ان تضع الالمؤشرات الاخيرة ولكن ضع لهااا رقم كي اذا تغيرت او اضفت شئ جديد ان نعرف اخر المستجدات مع شرح بسيط بسيط جدااا 
ثاانيااا ارجو من الاسبوع القادم ان تضع جدول بالفرص جميعهاااا كي نعرف الاستراتيجية كم حققت كل اسبوووع 
طبعاا او اي شخص متااابع 
شاكر ومقدر لك وتسلملي

----------


## albaragvip

لا بأس عليك شفاك الله وعافاك

----------


## الرقم الالكتروني

> اخي عرابي 
> اسعد الله اوقاتك بكل خير 
> من كثر المؤشرات الجديدة والتمبليت ضعناااااا لااا نعرف كيف التصرف او كيفية الدخووول على الصفقة 
> لي رجاااء ان تضع الالمؤشرات الاخيرة ولكن ضع لهااا رقم كي اذا تغيرت او اضفت شئ جديد ان نعرف اخر المستجدات مع شرح بسيط بسيط جدااا 
> ثاانيااا ارجو من الاسبوع القادم ان تضع جدول بالفرص جميعهاااا كي نعرف الاستراتيجية كم حققت كل اسبوووع 
> طبعاا او اي شخص متااابع 
> شاكر ومقدر لك وتسلملي

 
كلام جميل

----------


## وسيم العتيبي

> كلام جميل

 شباب ااااااااااااااخر تحديث في الصفحه الاولى  :Regular Smile:

----------


## eyad61

شكرااا اخي وسيم على الرد 
ولكن نحن طمااعون قليلااااا 
نريد شرح بسيط جداااا جداااا على المؤشرات الجديدة

----------


## السلحف الصغير

السلام عليكم يا اخوان وتحية خاصة وكل التقدير للاخ ابو عون
تم استعمال اخر تحديث الذي تم وضعه في يوم 21 نونبر 2008
واسفله شاهدوا الصفقات التي نجحت باستعماله

----------


## deadsoul

> اخوتئ الكرام بعد عدة محاولات ومقارنات تم الوصول والحمدلله لاعدادات مؤشر بلخياط الاصلئ وربما افضل منها واقوئ وسوف ارفق التمبلت والمؤشرات بعد سماع اراءكم  وقريبا ان شاء الله سوف اضع مؤشر الزمن لبنلخياط بعد ان وصلت لجزء من فكرة عمله والحمدلله وجارئ استنتاج الباقئ .
> هذه الحركة الاخيرة لليورو دولار حسب المؤشر .
> لكم كل الود والتقدير .   تحديث يوم 21 نوفمبر 2008
> المؤشرات والتمبلت بالمرفقات

 *سلامتك الف اولا والمعنويات ترفع المناعه...
ثانيا لقد وصلت انت بالفعل لمؤشر الاخ مصطفى وهو ليس بالقوه التي يعتقدها الناس...
بين يدي اخوتنا هنا الان افضل نظام ممكن لمتابعه ما يجري لحركه الاسعار ولهم الخيار باضافه اي مؤشرات مساعده يرونها مناسبه مع هذا الحدث الضخم ولكن هذا المؤشر هو قلب عالم الفوركس النابض...وان شاء الله هو صدقه جاريه عنك..
والصدقات تقي من النقم وتطيل العمر وتغير القدر المتكوب الى خير ان شاء الله فأبشر ابا عون..
لك مني كل حب وتقدير.*

----------


## نسبO

ييسعد مساكم جميعا  
ولباس عليك ابو عون   
الاحظ التخبط في اي تمبلت نستعمل وانا اقترح ان يكون  لهم اصدار 1 او 2 او 3 وهكذا  ويذكر الصفحة  
اخي اياد اقتراحه جميل واخ كوبرا اعتقد وضع حسابه كتقييم للاستراتيجيو زمدى تحقيقها وهذا ممتاز  
من الاسبوع القادم من المفترض ان نسير وفق خطة واضحة للجميع ونضع التوضيات والنتائج ومناقشة الثغرات بكل جدية دمتم بخير جميعا

----------


## Sonah

هناك فرصه بــيــع تـنـتـظـر   Eur/Gbp  السعر ضرب الخط الازرق  بمؤشر الثقل والبولنجر متباعد ويكاد يـتـشـبـع   ولكني انـتـظـر "  مؤشر وضاح عطار التـفـجـيـري  "  ان  يعلن عن انتهاء الارتفاع 
 وبدايه الهبوط  "اي توقف ملامسة الخط البني فيه  لأخر عامود اخضر

----------


## Forex 01

السلام عليكم  
عذرا منكم ..  
ولكن لم أتابع معكم منذ البداية و بالصدفة فتحت الصفحة الأخيرة لهذه الاستراتيجية 
و لقيتكم ما شاء الله محققين نتائج باهرة  
فهل هناك شرح مفصل لطريقة عمل هذا المؤشر أو شرح  لهذه الاستراتيجية ؟؟ 
يعطيكم ألف عافية .. و من نجاح إلى آخر بإذن الله

----------


## deadsoul

> هناك فرصه بــيــع تـنـتـظـر   Eur/Gbp  السعر ضرب الخط الازرق  بمؤشر الثقل والبولنجر متباعد ويكاد يـتـشـبـع   ولكني انـتـظـر "  مؤشر وضاح عطار التـفـجـيـري  "  ان  يعلن عن انتهاء الارتفاع 
>  وبدايه الهبوط  "اي توقف ملامسة الخط البني فيه  لأخر عامود اخضر

 *اعتقد ان الفرصه صحيحه ولكن المشكله ان اليوم هو الجمعه*

----------


## عمرو الكيلانى

> *اعتقد ان الفرصه صحيحه ولكن المشكله ان اليوم هو الجمعه*

 فرصه جميله بصراحه بس معاك حق الخوف من انو النهاردة الجمعه
يلا ربنا يعوض غيرها

----------


## kareemmalki

دولار كندى الفريم الشهري مكان رائع حسب الإستراتيجية أرجو التعليق عليها  USD/CAD

----------


## وسيم العتيبي

> دولار كندى الفريم الشهري مكان رائع حسب الإستراتيجية أرجو التعليق عليها  USD/CAD

 اخوي الاعدادات فقط من الساعه الي الدقيقه حسب ما فهمت من الاخ ابو عون

----------


## ابو لاما

> اخي عرابي 
> اسعد الله اوقاتك بكل خير 
> من كثر المؤشرات الجديدة والتمبليت ضعناااااا لااا نعرف كيف التصرف او كيفية الدخووول على الصفقة 
> لي رجاااء ان تضع الالمؤشرات الاخيرة ولكن ضع لهااا رقم كي اذا تغيرت او اضفت شئ جديد ان نعرف اخر المستجدات مع شرح بسيط بسيط جدااا 
> ثاانيااا ارجو من الاسبوع القادم ان تضع جدول بالفرص جميعهاااا كي نعرف الاستراتيجية كم حققت كل اسبوووع 
> طبعاا او اي شخص متااابع 
> شاكر ومقدر لك وتسلملي

  

> كلام جميل

 شباب الصفحة الاولئ فيها كل شئ المؤشرات مع التمبلت مع ملف وورد شرح للاستراتيجية . :Regular Smile:  لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> *سلامتك الف اولا والمعنويات ترفع المناعه...* *ثانيا لقد وصلت انت بالفعل لمؤشر الاخ مصطفى وهو ليس بالقوه التي يعتقدها الناس...* *بين يدي اخوتنا هنا الان افضل نظام ممكن لمتابعه ما يجري لحركه الاسعار ولهم الخيار باضافه اي مؤشرات مساعده يرونها مناسبه مع هذا الحدث الضخم ولكن هذا المؤشر هو قلب عالم الفوركس النابض...وان شاء الله هو صدقه جاريه عنك..* *والصدقات تقي من النقم وتطيل العمر وتغير القدر المتكوب الى خير ان شاء الله فأبشر ابا عون..* *لك مني كل حب وتقدير.*

 الله يسلمك عزيزي ديدسول والفضل لله اولا ثم لجهودكم معي انت وابراهيم نصار والمحرر الصحفئ وابو سلطان والبراق وطارق حسين وكوكبة اخرئ ثم اتئ جهدي المتواضع في مزج الجميع لاخراج هذه الاعجوبة في المتاجرة . :Regular Smile:  لكم جميعا كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> اخوي الاعدادات فقط من الساعه الي الدقيقه حسب ما فهمت من الاخ ابو عون

 نعم المتاجرة في فريم الاربعة ساعات ونازل وفقط . :Regular Smile:  لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## فيصل-أبو سعيد

أخي كوبرا أرجو ملاحظة الآتي     

> تم و الحمد لله من الوصول الى ربح 1200 نقطة في اليوم من خلال متابعة المجنون فقط  
> و لا ننسى ان هذا كله كان بفضل اخي و استاذي عرابي جزاه الله الف خير فلو لاه لما وصلت الى ما انا عليه الان فلم اجد كلمات تعبر عن مدى امتناني و شكري لك و وحده الله يعلم مدى امتناني لك   "اللهم اته في الدنيا حسنة وفي الاخر حسنة وقيه وقنا عذاب النار (امين)"

   بفضل الله (أولا) ثم بفضل أخونا أبو عون    

> شكرا لك اخي و استاذي عرابي على هذه الثقة فهذه شهادة اعتز بها 
> و انا لم اقم بشيء مقارنة بما قمت به انت فلو لاك لما كنت كما انا الان

  فلولا الله ثم أنت ...   أرجو التنبه لذلك ,,,,, بارك الله فيك

----------


## وسيم العتيبي

> أخي كوبرا أرجو ملاحظة الآتي       بفضل الله (أولا) ثم بفضل أخونا أبو عون      فلولا الله ثم أنت ...   أرجو التنبه لذلك ,,,,, بارك الله فيك[/center]

 بارك الله فيك يا اخ فيصل على تنبيه اخوانك  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابو لاما

اخئ الكريم ما كتبه العزيز كوبرا ليس به ضير لانه لم يذكر لفظ الالوهية وقرنه بالواو واذا كان ذكر لفظ الالوهية فيجب عندها عدم قرنه بل الفصل بحرف ثم . :Regular Smile: هناك اخئ السلحف الصغير في توقيعه تم القرن ارجو تنبيه لذلك وحبذا الان لكئ ينتبه لذلك . :Regular Smile:  بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله الف خير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## albaragvip

> دولار كندى الفريم الشهري مكان رائع حسب الإستراتيجية أرجو التعليق عليها  USD/CAD

 مرحبا اخي الفقير الى الله بالمرفق شارت يوضح رؤيتي لهذا الزوج  اذا تم التقاطع مره اخرى فالعمليه بيع مباشره واهداف غايه بالروعه والجمال  تقبل تحياتي

----------


## فيصل-أبو سعيد

> اخئ الكريم ما كتبه العزيز كوبرا ليس به ضير لانه لم يذكر لفظ الالوهية وقرنه بالواو واذا كان ذكر لفظ الالوهية فيجب عندها عدم قرنه بل الفصل بحرف ثم .هناك اخئ السلحف الصغير في توقيعه تم القرن ارجو تنبيه لذلك وحبذا الان لكئ ينتبه لذلك . بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله الف خير .

 أهلا بك أخي أبا عون  أولا: شفاك الله وعافاك (لا بأس عليك طهور إن شاء الله)  ثانيا : ورد في الحديث ما يلي:  عَنْ زَيْدِ بْنِ خَالِدٍ الْجُهَنِيِّ رضي الله عنه أَنَّهُ قَالَ: صَلَّى بنَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم صَلاةَ الصُّبْحِ بِالْحُدَيْبِيَةِ عَلَى إِثْرِ سَمَاءٍ كَانَتْ مِنَ اللَّيْلِ، فَلَمَّا انْصَرَفَ أَقْبَلَ عَلَى النَّاسِ، فقال: "هَلْ تَدْرُونَ مَاذَا قَالَ رَبُّكُمْ ؟ "قالوا: اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ أَعْلَمُ، قال: أَصْبَحَ مِنْ عِبَادِي مُؤْمِنٌ بِي وَكَافِرٌ، فَأَمَّا مَنْ قال: مُطِرْنَا بِفَضْلِ اللَّهِ وَرَحْمَتِهِ فَذَلِكَ مُؤْمِنٌ بِي كَافِرٌ بِالْكَوْكَبِ، وَأَمَّا مَنْ قال: مُطِرْنَا بِنَوْءِ كَذَا وَكَذَا فَذَلِكَ كَافِرٌ بِي مُؤْمِنٌ بِالْكَوْكَبِ" البخاري/846، مسلم/71.   ولذلك يُرجع الفضل كله لله أولا ثم لصاحب الفضل ثانيا.  وجزاك الله خير الجزاء

----------


## وسيم العتيبي

> أهلا بك أخي أبا عون  أولا: شفاك الله وعافاك (لا بأس عليك طهور إن شاء الله)  ثانيا : ورد في الحديث ما يلي:  عَنْ زَيْدِ بْنِ خَالِدٍ الْجُهَنِيِّ رضي الله عنه أَنَّهُ قَالَ: صَلَّى بنَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم صَلاةَ الصُّبْحِ بِالْحُدَيْبِيَةِ عَلَى إِثْرِ سَمَاءٍ كَانَتْ مِنَ اللَّيْلِ، فَلَمَّا انْصَرَفَ أَقْبَلَ عَلَى النَّاسِ، فقال: "هَلْ تَدْرُونَ مَاذَا قَالَ رَبُّكُمْ ؟ "قالوا: اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ أَعْلَمُ، قال: أَصْبَحَ مِنْ عِبَادِي مُؤْمِنٌ بِي وَكَافِرٌ، فَأَمَّا مَنْ قال: مُطِرْنَا بِفَضْلِ اللَّهِ وَرَحْمَتِهِ فَذَلِكَ مُؤْمِنٌ بِي كَافِرٌ بِالْكَوْكَبِ، وَأَمَّا مَنْ قال: مُطِرْنَا بِنَوْءِ كَذَا وَكَذَا فَذَلِكَ كَافِرٌ بِي مُؤْمِنٌ بِالْكَوْكَبِ" البخاري/846، مسلم/71.  ولذلك يُرجع الفضل كله لله أولا ثم لصاحب الفضل ثانيا.  وجزاك الله خير الجزاء

 صحيح عندما يقول الشخص شيء يقول بفضل لله اولا ثم بفضل فلان   (ويجب ان يقول ثم)
جزاكم الله خير

----------


## فيصل-أبو سعيد

> صحيح عندما يقول الشخص شيء يقول بفضل لله اولا ثم بفضل فلان (ويجب ان يقول ثم)
> جزاكم الله خير

  وجزيت بمثله أخي وسيم

----------


## cobra100

> أخي كوبرا أرجو ملاحظة الآتي      بفضل الله (أولا) ثم بفضل أخونا أبو عون      فلولا الله ثم أنت ...   أرجو التنبه لذلك ,,,,, بارك الله فيك[/center]

 اخي شكرا لك على التوضيح و نحن نعرف ان هذا كله بفضل الله و ان شاء الله راح اصحح كلامي في المستقبل و كمان انا كاتب في توقيع ان هذا كله بفضل الله سبحانه وتعالى 
تم و الحمد لله من اكتشاف مؤشر يعطي نقطة دخول قوية و فعالة صعب ان يرتد منها السعر بنسبة 80% ذات هدف 100 نقطة على الاقل و ستوب 20 -- 35 نقطة بالكثير  
يوم كامل و انا ابحث عن هذا المؤشر و الحمد لله وجدته اخيرا حتى اني لم ادخل اليوم في صفقات كما ترون ان ارباحي بقت كما هي و ان شاء الله سوف اقوم بتنزيله يوم الاحد لكي نبدا بتجربته 
و الان اقول لكم تصبحون على خير و نلتقي يوم الاحد ان شاء الله و جزاكم الله خير

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

جزاكم الله خيرا على النصح وكثر الله من امثلكم 
المؤمن مراة اخيه فمن الواجب تنبيه بعضنا ونصح بعضنا وتصحيح الاخطاء فهذه شيم المؤمنين الذين يحبون اخوانهم ويحبون لهم الخير جزاكم الله خير الجزاء

----------


## ابوعادل

هذا الباوند فرنك ما شاء الله

----------


## ابوعادل

> اخي شكرا لك على التوضيح و نحن نعرف ان هذا كله بفضل الله و ان شاء الله راح اصحح كلامي في المستقبل و كمان انا كاتب في توقيع ان هذا كله بفضل الله سبحانه وتعالى 
> تم و الحمد لله من اكتشاف مؤشر يعطي نقطة دخول قوية و فعالة صعب ان يرتد منها السعر بنسبة 80% ذات هدف 100 نقطة على الاقل و ستوب 20 -- 35 نقطة بالكثير  
> يوم كامل و انا ابحث عن هذا المؤشر و الحمد لله وجدته اخيرا حتى اني لم ادخل اليوم في صفقات كما ترون ان ارباحي بقت كما هي و ان شاء الله سوف اقوم بتنزيله يوم الاحد لكي نبدا بتجربته 
> و الان اقول لكم تصبحون على خير و نلتقي يوم الاحد ان شاء الله و جزاكم الله خير

   يعطيك العافيه بإنتظارك  :Eh S(7):

----------


## طارق حسين

> الله يسلمك عزيزي ديدسول والفضل لله اولا ثم لجهودكم معي انت وابراهيم نصار والمحرر الصحفئ وابو سلطان والبراق وطارق حسين وكوكبة اخرئ ثم اتئ جهدي المتواضع في مزج الجميع لاخراج هذه الاعجوبة في المتاجرة . لكم جميعا كل الود والتقدير .

 السلام عليكم اخي ابوعون الف سلامة عليك وبفضل الله ومن ثم لجهودك في فتح مثل هذا الموضوع وجهود الاعضاء ان شاء الله راح نصل لافضل طريقة للمتاجرة واشكر الاخ ديدسول على هذا المؤشر الرائع ولتسهيل الموضوع لاخواننا في عملية دخول الصفقة ارجو منهم الانتباه للاستوكاستك فهو مؤشر رائع لتأكيد الدخول بيع او شراء  ولكم كل الود :Asvc:

----------


## Victorious

> السلام عليكم للاستوكاستك فهو مؤشر رائع لتأكيد الدخول بيع او شراء  ولكم كل الود

 *مرحبا أخ طارق, 
شكراً لك وإعذرني لعدم قدرتي علي الرد عليك هناك. الRSI مازال أنسب مؤشر للدخول, ما رأيك بأعدادات 7 بدلاً من 8 ؟! 
موفق إن شاء الله وبارك الله فيك.*

----------


## محمد بن سعـود

السلام عليكم ،،
تسجيل حضور متأخر للفصل  :Doh: 
إذا حد حاب يتابع من وين تكون البداية يا إخوان  :Asvc:

----------


## be_happy

بما انك يا محمد بن السعود كنت مساعدي في استراتيجة خطاف رايح اساعدك هون 
اول اشي كيفك زمان عنك 
ثاني اشي استراتيجية جميلة جدا لاخونا ابو العون 
ادخل على الصفحة الأولى وحمل التملبت والمؤشرات كلو بتلاقيه مع الشرح 
قول يا الله

----------


## deadsoul

> السلام عليكم ،،
> تسجيل حضور متأخر للفصل 
> إذا حد حاب يتابع من وين تكون البداية يا إخوان

 *ان تاتي متأخرا افضل من ان لا تاتي ابدا اهلا بك
البدايه في البدايه وفيها كل شيء مجمل اخر تحديث مع الشرح والمثال ما فاتك شي يعني اذهب اللى الصفحه الاولى اول مشاركه لابو عون تجد ما يسرك*

----------


## طارق حسين

> *مرحبا أخ طارق,*  *شكراً لك وإعذرني لعدم قدرتي علي الرد عليك هناك. الRSI مازال أنسب مؤشر للدخول, ما رأيك بأعدادات 7 بدلاً من 8 ؟!*  *موفق إن شاء الله وبارك الله فيك.*

 هلا اخي fx.sniffer  مؤشر rsi ممتاز واستخدم مؤشر استوكاستك لـتأكيد التشبع مع مقارنته على فريم الاكبر  واعداد 7 بدلا من 8 شي جميع وتحت التجربة وعجبني الشارت الذي ادرجته . ولك كل الود وموفق ان شاء الله.

----------


## ysewellam

ابو عون الف سلامه عليك...شكلك اتحسدت يا باشااااا.....ركز..ههههه

----------


## abdelhfidj

السلام عليكم و شكرا للاخوة على مجهوداتهم فعلا انه مؤشر رائع لقد حققت نتائج رائعة بالمتاجرة للحظات قصيرة باستعماله
 يوم  20/11/2008         599 نقطة      21/11/2008  469 نقطة

----------


## محمد ياسين

اخي ابو عون خير شبيك الف لا بأس عليك   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ysewellam

> هناك فرصه بــيــع تـنـتـظـر   Eur/Gbp  السعر ضرب الخط الازرق  بمؤشر الثقل والبولنجر متباعد ويكاد يـتـشـبـع   ولكني انـتـظـر "  مؤشر وضاح عطار التـفـجـيـري  "  ان  يعلن عن انتهاء الارتفاع 
>  وبدايه الهبوط  "اي توقف ملامسة الخط البني فيه  لأخر عامود اخضر

 
مؤشر جبار sonahانشاالله يكون اضافه مفيده للدخول والخروج

----------


## Sonah

دخلت بالـ   Eur/Gbp  مع انه  كان بيوم الجمعه .. لأن حسابي Demo

----------


## ابراهيم نصار

> الله يسلمك عزيزي ديدسول والفضل لله اولا ثم لجهودكم معي انت وابراهيم نصار والمحرر الصحفئ وابو سلطان والبراق وطارق حسين وكوكبة اخرئ ثم اتئ جهدي المتواضع في مزج الجميع لاخراج هذه الاعجوبة في المتاجرة . لكم جميعا كل الود والتقدير .

  
بالعكس ياعرابي انا شايف انك اكتر واحد اهتم بالموضوع وتعبت فعلا فيه من اوله لاخره 
والباقي يمكن كانوا سبب جعله الله في طريقك عشان تتبنى الفكره  والحمد لله انا شايف ماشاء الله 
الموضوع جميل جدا 
وانا كنت اتمنى اني اضع كل يوم بصمتي معاك لكن للاسف انا كل اللي بقدر اعمله اني ارجع بالليل من الشغل واشوف اخر النتائج 
وعموما ان شاء الله يكون لي اضافه قريبه لعل وعسى تكون مفيده  
وانا لما بدخل عموما اي صفقه بعتمد على الله ثم مستويات الفيبو لاني من عشاق الفيبو

----------


## محمد بن سعـود

> بما انك يا محمد بن السعود كنت مساعدي في استراتيجة خطاف رايح اساعدك هون 
> اول اشي كيفك زمان عنك 
> ثاني اشي استراتيجية جميلة جدا لاخونا ابو العون 
> ادخل على الصفحة الأولى وحمل التملبت والمؤشرات كلو بتلاقيه مع الشرح 
> قول يا الله

 يا الله ... والله يا أخوي بي هابي أنك عشري فعلاً  :Eh S(7): 
أنا فعلاً دخلت للصفحة الأولى 
بس شرح طريقة عمل الإستراتيجية محتاج توضيح بتفصيل أكثر لكي تعم الفائدة
أتمنى من الأخوة اللي أتقنوا طريقة العمل أو الأخ عرابي التوضيح أكثر  :Eh S(7):

----------


## محمد بن سعـود

> *ان تاتي متأخرا افضل من ان لا تاتي ابدا اهلا بك
> البدايه في البدايه وفيها كل شيء مجمل اخر تحديث مع الشرح والمثال ما فاتك شي يعني اذهب اللى الصفحه الاولى اول مشاركه لابو عون تجد ما يسرك*

 أشكرك أخي الكريم على الترحيب  :Eh S(7): 
قرأت الصفحة الأولى ولكن يبدو أنني لم أستوعب الموضوع جيداً بعد
أرقام وخطوط بالهبل  :Ohmy: 
أو أن الواحد دماغه لفت من كثرة متابعة الإستراتيجيات في المنتدى  :Big Grin: 
وهي ماشاء الله كثيرة
ولكن شكل الشارت يختلف عندي عن الأخوة ... ما السبب !!  :Emoticon1:

----------


## kareemmalki

ممكن تقبلونى معكم بالورشة...لأن الطريقة رائعة حقاً...وأنا كنت أتابع وأجرب في صمت  :Emoticon1:

----------


## MR.NO

يا شباب اذا بتريدو عندي سؤال ما يتم الخروج في هذه الاستراتيجية وما هو مقدار الستوب لوس وهل يمكن الخول من المستويات المنقطة اذا تحققت الشروط :Hands:  :Hands:

----------


## kareemmalki

سؤال ...الشرح الموجود بأول مشاركة مختلف عن التيمبلت (العراب)...أرجو الإفادة

----------


## cobra100

اليكم صورة لطريقة الدخول و قريبا الشرح

----------


## مضارب المجنون

اخوي كوبرا حياك الله  انا في انتظار شرحك  والله اني متابعك وبشده 
اخوك الغامدي

----------


## محمد ياسين

> يا شباب اذا بتريدو عندي سؤال ما يتم الخروج في هذه الاستراتيجية وما هو مقدار الستوب لوس وهل يمكن الخول من المستويات المنقطة اذا تحققت الشروط

 الستوب لووز حسب راس المال  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## albaragvip

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخي ابوعون لا يسعني هنا سوى الدعاء لك بان يجزاك الله خير على هذا المجهود الخرافي . وكذلك اقدم هذا التطوير لمؤشر بالخياط الذي قد عملته سابقا ووضعته بالمنتدى تحت اسم  ( ksa_progrssive ) وقد قمت بالتعديل وتطويره لمجموعه من الاخوه رغبو بوضع استرتيجيه على مؤشر بالخياط ولكن عندما انتهيت منه كان الموضوع قد اندثر فابقيته لدي . ولكن عند قرائتي لموضوعك بحثت عه ووجدته وقمن بأضافة اعدادتك عليه . اما الاعدادات السابقه فهي تعتمد على نسب ومتوالية فيبوناشي لاني من الاشخاص الذي يقر بقوة هذه النسب والمتواليه  . ففي خصائص المؤشر MultiFrame ترو تستخدم المتواليه العدديه لفيبوناشي وفالس القيمه العدديه في خاصية Bars_Back  DeviationType من 1 - 5 الاربعه الارقام الاولى تستخدم فيه نسب فيبوناتشي رقم 5 هي اعداداتك وهي القيمه الافتراضيه  اتمنى اكون ساهمت ولوبجزء بسيط همسه : هذا المؤشر كان من ضمن الشهد بوكس لاستراتيجية الشهد وعندما رائيت موضوعك قمن بالغائه لعدم التكرار .  تقبل تحياتي

----------


## طارق حسين

> اليكم صورة لطريقة الدخول و قريبا الشرح

 ممتاز اخي cobra مؤشر الاستوكاستك و rsi بعطو اماكن الدخول الصحيح طبعا مع مقارنتهم بالفريمات الاكبر ولحصد نقاط ممتازة عند تطابق المؤشرين على فريم الساعة والاربع ساعات في نفس الاتجاه . ولك كل الود وموفق ان شاء الله

----------


## AL-FARIS

أول مره بصراحة أشتاق للأسبوع القادم   لأنه بإذن الله أسبوع حافل بالأرباح   وسندعو لكل من كان له أثر لهذا النجاح الباهر   بصراحة في البداية كنت أظن أن الاستراتيجية ستفشل لكن مع إصرار الأعضاء وثقة القائد  :Regular Smile:   سارت في أول الركبان   أعتقد ستغير هذه الاستراتيجية من نظام الكثير من الأعضاء   وأكثر من يميزها هي كثرة عدد الفرص فيها   وقوة نجاحها   والدليل أرباح الأعضاء ما شاء الله   وخاصة الأخ كوبرا  4400 نقطة بدون خسارة  ما شاء الله   بصراحة ابداع   دمتم بود وكانت هذه خاطرة احببت أن ارسلها لكم

----------


## مضارب المجنون

> أول مره بصراحة أشتاق للأسبوع القادم   لأنه بإذن الله أسبوع حافل بالأرباح   وسندعو لكل من كان له أثر لهذا النجاح الباهر   بصراحة في البداية كنت أظن أن الاستراتيجية ستفشل لكن مع إصرار الأعضاء وثقة القائد   سارت في أول الركبان   أعتقد ستغير هذه الاستراتيجية من نظام الكثير من الأعضاء   وأكثر من يميزها هي كثرة عدد الفرص فيها   وقوة نجاحها   والدليل أرباح الأعضاء ما شاء الله   وخاصة الأخ كوبرا  4400 نقطة بدون خسارة  ما شاء الله   بصراحة ابداع   دمتم بود وكانت هذه خاطرة احببت أن ارسلها لكم

 اخي يعطيك العافيه على الخاطره ولكن كلمة ستفشل زعلتني لانه في الفوركس لازم اصرار وعزم   وباذن الله يتحقق مرادك ....... :Eh S(7):   اما بالنسبه للاشتياق فانا الدقيقه تمر عليه الان كانها يوم وليست دقيقه ومتلهف ليوم غد والله يعين  :Big Grin:   تقبل مروري

----------


## محمد ياسين

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 وعليكم السلام اخوي  كنت عم حاول طبق الاستراتيجية عليه  طيب ممكن بالمرةتنزل المؤشر التاني ولكم الشكر   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## وسيم العتيبي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  اخي ابوعون لا يسعني هنا سوى الدعاء لك بان يجزاك الله خير على هذا المجهود الخرافي . وكذلك اقدم هذا التطوير لمؤشر بالخياط الذي قد عملته سابقا ووضعته بالمنتدى تحت اسم  ( ksa_progrssive ) وقد قمت بالتعديل وتطويره لمجموعه من الاخوه رغبو بوضع استرتيجيه على مؤشر بالخياط ولكن عندما انتهيت منه كان الموضوع قد اندثر فابقيته لدي . ولكن عند قرائتي لموضوعك بحثت عه ووجدته وقمن بأضافة اعدادتك عليه . اما الاعدادات السابقه فهي تعتمد على نسب ومتوالية فيبوناشي لاني من الاشخاص الذي يقر بقوة هذه النسب والمتواليه . ففي خصائص المؤشر MultiFrame ترو تستخدم المتواليه العدديه لفيبوناشي وفالس القيمه العدديه في خاصية Bars_Back  DeviationType من 1 - 5 الاربعه الارقام الاولى تستخدم فيه نسب فيبوناتشي رقم 5 هي اعداداتك وهي القيمه الافتراضيه  اتمنى اكون ساهمت ولوبجزء بسيط همسه : هذا المؤشر كان من ضمن الشهد بوكس لاستراتيجية الشهد وعندما رائيت موضوعك قمن بالغائه لعدم التكرار .   تقبل تحياتي

 الله يبارك فيك يا اخ البراق ويضعه في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## fundays22

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخي ابوعون لا يسعني هنا سوى الدعاء لك بان يجزاك الله خير على هذا المجهود الخرافي . وكذلك اقدم هذا التطوير لمؤشر بالخياط الذي قد عملته سابقا ووضعته بالمنتدى تحت اسم  ( ksa_progrssive ) وقد قمت بالتعديل وتطويره لمجموعه من الاخوه رغبو بوضع استرتيجيه على مؤشر بالخياط ولكن عندما انتهيت منه كان الموضوع قد اندثر فابقيته لدي . ولكن عند قرائتي لموضوعك بحثت عه ووجدته وقمن بأضافة اعدادتك عليه . اما الاعدادات السابقه فهي تعتمد على نسب ومتوالية فيبوناشي لاني من الاشخاص الذي يقر بقوة هذه النسب والمتواليه  . ففي خصائص المؤشر MultiFrame ترو تستخدم المتواليه العدديه لفيبوناشي وفالس القيمه العدديه في خاصية Bars_Back  DeviationType من 1 - 5 الاربعه الارقام الاولى تستخدم فيه نسب فيبوناتشي رقم 5 هي اعداداتك وهي القيمه الافتراضيه  اتمنى اكون ساهمت ولوبجزء بسيط همسه : هذا المؤشر كان من ضمن الشهد بوكس لاستراتيجية الشهد وعندما رائيت موضوعك قمن بالغائه لعدم التكرار .  تقبل تحياتي

 بارك الله فيك اخي البراق وجعلة الله في ميزان حسناتك اللهم امين يارب

----------


## deadsoul

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخي ابوعون لا يسعني هنا سوى الدعاء لك بان يجزاك الله خير على هذا المجهود الخرافي . وكذلك اقدم هذا التطوير لمؤشر بالخياط الذي قد عملته سابقا ووضعته بالمنتدى تحت اسم  ( ksa_progrssive ) وقد قمت بالتعديل وتطويره لمجموعه من الاخوه رغبو بوضع استرتيجيه على مؤشر بالخياط ولكن عندما انتهيت منه كان الموضوع قد اندثر فابقيته لدي . ولكن عند قرائتي لموضوعك بحثت عه ووجدته وقمن بأضافة اعدادتك عليه . اما الاعدادات السابقه فهي تعتمد على نسب ومتوالية فيبوناشي لاني من الاشخاص الذي يقر بقوة هذه النسب والمتواليه  . ففي خصائص المؤشر MultiFrame ترو تستخدم المتواليه العدديه لفيبوناشي وفالس القيمه العدديه في خاصية Bars_Back  DeviationType من 1 - 5 الاربعه الارقام الاولى تستخدم فيه نسب فيبوناتشي رقم 5 هي اعداداتك وهي القيمه الافتراضيه  اتمنى اكون ساهمت ولوبجزء بسيط همسه : هذا المؤشر كان من ضمن الشهد بوكس لاستراتيجية الشهد وعندما رائيت موضوعك قمن بالغائه لعدم التكرار .  تقبل تحياتي

 *ما شاء الله ابداع لا محدود والله ..
اشكرك اخي البراق لحظه الفرحه الكبرى قادمه لا محاله على يديكم جميعا بهذا العطاء 
وهذه الهمم التي لا تنضب.*

----------


## Victorious

> أعتقد ستغير هذه الاستراتيجية من نظام الكثير من الأعضاء    وأكثر من يميزها هي كثرة عدد الفرص فيها    وقوة نجاحها    والدليل أرباح الأعضاء ما شاء الله   وخاصة الأخ كوبرا  4400 نقطة بدون خسارة  ما شاء الله

 *أخي الفارس صدقت في كل كلمة وأزيد عليك إنني لم أواجه فيها أي خسارة وأكبر تراجع للسعر بعد الدخول كان 25 نقطة على إطار الربع ساعة ول12 زوج وهذا من نتائج الإختبار علي اخر إسبوعين. 
البعض يشكك في المؤشرات التي عدلها  الأخ عرابي "(أثابه الله عنها وعنا في الدنيا والاّخرة بما يرضيه وأكثر ولكل من شارك في هذا النظام)" وذلك لأنها تعيد رسم نفسها ,ولكن ما المشكلة في ذلك؟؟! وماذا فعلت المؤشرات الثابتة وهي تابعة للسعر وهي أيضاً تعيد رسم نفسها فى نفس اللحظة تباعاً لسيدها ومحركها!!
أليس هذا السوق ديناميكي في حركته...تأمل في الشارت وانظر كيف يتحرك السعر داخل قناة تدور حول مركز ثقل متغير في المركزية ما بين الثيران والدببة ...    ...   ...  المؤشر أصبح "تبارك الله" كالرباطة المطاطية (Rubber Band) كالتي تستخدم في النبيطة. 
أنا دائماً أحبذ الكلاسيكي مع الفيبو وزد عليه البيفوت ولكن مع هذا المؤشر إستطعت حتي أن أتجاهل من خلاله الأخبار والأساسي طوال الإسبوع الماضي. 
على كل حال مازالت الإختبارات مستمرة حتي ثبات العكس مع تغير حال السوق, ولكني أشك في ذلك مع الحفاظ على إدارة المخاطر. 
أتمني لكم تجارة ممتعة مع مركز الثقل. *

----------


## fundays22

> *أخي الفارس صدقت في كل كلمة وأزيد عليك إنني لم أواجه فيها أي خسارة وأكبر تراجع للسعر بعد الدخول كان 25 نقطة على إطار الربع ساعة ول12 زوج وهذا من نتائج الإختبار علي اخر إسبوعين. 
> البعض يشكك في المؤشرات التي عدلها  الأخ عرابي "(أثابه الله عنها وعنا في الدنيا والاّخرة بما يرضيه وأكثر ولكل من شارك في هذا النظام)" وذلك لأنها تعيد رسم نفسها ,ولكن ما المشكلة في ذلك؟؟! وماذا فعلت المؤشرات الثابتة وهي تابعة للسعر وهي أيضاً تعيد رسم نفسها فى نفس اللحظة تباعاً لسيدها ومحركها!!
> أليس هذا السوق ديناميكي في حركته...تأمل في الشارت وانظر كيف يتحرك السعر داخل قناة تدور حول مركز ثقل متغير في المركزية ما بين الثيران والدببة ...    ...   ...  المؤشر أصبح "تبارك الله" كالرباطة المطاطية (Rubber Band) كالتي تستخدم في النبيطة. 
> أنا دائماً أحبذ الكلاسيكي مع الفيبو وزد عليه البيفوت ولكن مع هذا المؤشر إستطعت حتي أن أتجاهل من خلاله الأخبار والأساسي طوال الإسبوع الماضي. 
> على كل حال مازالت الإختبارات مستمرة حتي ثبات العكس مع تغير حال السوق, ولكني أشك في ذلك مع الحفاظ على إدارة المخاطر. 
> أتمني لكم تجارة ممتعة مع مركز الثقل. *

 الاخ المحنرم
جزاك الله خيرا اخ الكريم
معك في كل كلمة قلتها
ومع كلام اخي الفارس ايضا
نعم الموشر يعيع رسم نفسة وهذا من الطبيعي جداجدا ولكن العبرة عندما يصل الموشر لاي من الخطوط شوف ساعتها بيرتد اد اية شوف طريق الاخ كوبرا ومتي يدخل ومتي يعزز من وجهة نظري اري انا هذا الموشر استخدام الاستوب لوز بة امر خطير ومن الممكن الخروج علي خسارة طبعا في حالة الاستوب لوز 
ومن وجهة نظري هذا الموشر وحدة بدون موشرات مساعدة يعتبر كنز ولكن ياريت كل عضو يشوف سلوك السعر مع الموشر يعني هات ورقة وقلم وشوف عندما تكون الخطوط متجهة للاعلي مثلا شوف سلو السعر مع الموشر عامل اية شوف امتي السعر بيكسر الخطوط وشوف الشمعة التالية بعد الكسر بتعمل اية لو قفلت بدون كسر ولو قفلت بكسر شوف لما الخطوط يكون متقاربة السعر بيعمل اية وشوف لما تكون الخطوط بعيدة عن بعضها اذهب للفريم الاعلي وشوف السعر فين
يا جماعة والله والله الموشر دة كنز بس كل واحد يجلس يومين علي فريم الربع ساعة ويشوف سلوك السعر مع الموشر عامل اذاي 
في النهاية جزاة الله عنا خير الاخ الفاضل ابو عون وشفاة الله تعالي  وبارك له في اهلة

----------


## Victorious

> الاخ المحنرم  
> ومن وجهة نظري هذا الموشر وحدة بدون موشرات مساعدة يعتبر كنز ولكن ياريت كل عضو يشوف سلوك السعر مع الموشر يعني هات ورقة وقلم وشوف عندما تكون الخطوط متجهة للاعلي مثلا شوف سلو السعر مع الموشر عامل اية شوف امتي السعر بيكسر الخطوط وشوف الشمعة التالية بعد الكسر بتعمل اية لو قفلت بدون كسر ولو قفلت بكسر شوف لما الخطوط يكون متقاربة السعر بيعمل اية وشوف لما تكون الخطوط بعيدة عن بعضها اذهب للفريم الاعلي وشوف السعر فين
> يا جماعة والله والله الموشر دة كنز بس كل واحد يجلس يومين علي فريم الربع ساعة ويشوف سلوك السعر مع الموشر عامل اذاي

 جميل...الحمدلله إذاً..الفكرة واصلة. الجميل أحياناً عندما ننظر للوحة فنية قد نرى فيها أشياء مختلفة بمنظور كل شخص فينا  :Wink Smile:

----------


## عمرو الكيلانى

> جميل...الحمدلله إذاً..الفكرة واصلة.  الجميل أحياناً عندما ننظر للوحة فنية قد نرى فيها أشياء مختلفة بمنظور كل شخص فينا

 اهم حاجه انها لوحه فنيه جميله جدا ولكل منا نظرته ولكننا متفقين على انها جميله رسمتها ايدي  فنان ( اخونا ابو العون ) وشارك فى اكتمال جمالها الاخوة الافاضل  نتمنى وندعو الله انا يوفق كل من ساهم  فيها وان يوفقنا اجمعين  اللهم امين

----------


## ابو لاما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته اخوتئ الكرام وجزاكم الله خير اشكركم علئ ثقتكم الغالية في ولا بد لئ ان اشيد بدور الاخوة الذين ساهموا معنا في هذا الانجاز وهم البراق وديدسول وابراهيم نصار وابوسلطان والمحرر الصحفئ وتوفيق وطارق حسين وكوكبة من الداعمين . :Regular Smile:  الحقيقة المؤشر تقريبا متكامل الان ويلزم التمرين عليه واستخدام استراتيجية انفينتئ معه وهي كما تم شرحها في مواضيعئ السابقة البدء باصغر صفقة ممكنة ثم التبريد كلما عكس السعر لوقف الخسارة عند وصولها لمبلغ معين يمكنك خسارته في الصفقة الواحدة دون تاثير علئ مسار متاجرتك او نفسياتك . :Regular Smile:  ولكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## khaldon999

السلام عليكم
عند وضعي للتمبلت علي الشارت وعندما حاولت ان اغير من شموع  ساعة الي نصف ساعة
ظهرت لي هذة الرسالة المبينة في الصورة وتم اغلاق البرنامج كليا وعندما فتحت البرنامج وحاولت مرة اخري تظهر نفس الرسالة ويتم اغلاق البرنامج .
من لدية فكرة عن الموضوع

----------


## محمد ياسين

> السلام عليكم
> عند وضعي للتمبلت علي الشارت وعندما حاولت ان اغير من شموع ساعة الي نصف ساعة
> ظهرت لي هذة الرسالة المبينة في الصورة وتم اغلاق البرنامج كليا وعندما فتحت البرنامج وحاولت مرة اخري تظهر نفس الرسالة ويتم اغلاق البرنامج .
> من لدية فكرة عن الموضوع

 حدث البرنامج اخوي    :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## khaldon999

> حدث البرنامج اخوي

 
حدثتة لكن المشكلة لسة موجودة

----------


## ساحه الفوركس

> السلام عليكم
> عند وضعي للتمبلت علي الشارت وعندما حاولت ان اغير من شموع ساعة الي نصف ساعة
> ظهرت لي هذة الرسالة المبينة في الصورة وتم اغلاق البرنامج كليا وعندما فتحت البرنامج وحاولت مرة اخري تظهر نفس الرسالة ويتم اغلاق البرنامج .
> من لدية فكرة عن الموضوع

   
وندزك وندز فيستا ..؟

----------


## khaldon999

> حدث البرنامج اخوي

  

> وندزك وندز فيستا ..؟

  
خلاص اتحلت المشكلة 
وان شاء اللة الاسبوع القادم اسبوع حافل بالارباح لكم جميعا
شكرا علي تعاونكم

----------


## ابو لاما

الحقيقة احب دائما ان اعطئ كل ذئ حقا حقه لذلك سوف اضع هذه النسب التئ تبين مساهمة كل شخص في هذا النظام  مؤشر مركز الثقل الاساسئ  1-عرابئ (ابوعون) 10 % قام بتحليل صور واستخدام معادلات لاخراج الصور النهائية . 2-ابراهيم نصار(البرنس ) 20 % قام بتزويد عرابئ باهم الافكار وراء اخراج المؤشر وتصحيح المسار الخاطئ للعمل 3-المحرر الصحفئ 20% قام بمراقبة المؤشر ومقارنته والمساهمة في اخراجه في هذه الصورة بخبرته الكبيرة 4-ابوسلطان 10 %زود عرابئ بمعادلات سهلت استخراج معادلات المؤشر. 5-طارق حسين 10% صحح مسار المؤشر باعدادته الاخيرة وساهم في تقوية اشارات المؤشر 6-ديدوسول 10 % له دور كبير في الدعم النفسي وتهيئة الظروف لاخراج هذه الاعدادات 7-توفيق 10%ساهم في معادلات المؤشر الاخيرة وتثبيتها  8-فوزي حكار5 % ساهم في معادلات المؤشر  9-wad ganan ود جان 5% ساهم بشارتاته في اخراج المؤشر صحيحا .  مؤشر الزمن  1-عرابئ 30 %  2-البراق 70 %  لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## رمز

> الحقيقة احب دائما ان اعطئ كل ذئ حقا حقه لذلك سوف اضع هذه النسب التئ تبين مساهمة كل شخص في هذا النظام  مؤشر مركز الثقل الاساسئ  1-عرابئ (ابوعون) 10 % قام بتحليل صور واستخدام معادلات لاخراج الصور النهائية . 2-ابراهيم نصار(البرنس ) 20 % قام بتزويد عرابئ باهم الافكار وراء اخراج المؤشر وتصحيح المسار الخاطئ للعمل 3-المحرر الصحفئ 20% قام بمراقبة المؤشر ومقارنته والمساهمة في اخراجه في هذه الصورة بخبرته الكبيرة 4-ابوسلطان 10 %زود عرابئ بمعادلات سهلت استخراج معادلات المؤشر. 5-طارق حسين 10% صحح مسار المؤشر باعدادته الاخيرة وساهم في تقوية اشارات المؤشر 6-ديدوسول 10 % له دور كبير في الدعم النفسي وتهيئة الظروف لاخراج هذه الاعدادات 7-توفيق 10%ساهم في معادلات المؤشر الاخيرة وتثبيتها  8-فوزي حكار5 % ساهم في معادلات المؤشر  9-wad ganan ود جان 5% ساهم بشارتاته في اخراج المؤشر صحيحا .  مؤشر الزمن  1-عرابئ 30 %  2-البراق 70 %  لكم كل الود والتقدير .

   جزاك الله  خيرا   :Asvc:   وتشكر على هذه الخطوة؛ برد الفضل لأهل الفضل  والحمد لله أولا وآخرا.

----------


## ابو لاما

> جزاك الله خيرا   وتشكر على هذه الخطوة؛ برد الفضل لأهل الفضل  والحمد لله أولا وآخرا.

 الحمدلله اولا واخرا ورد الفضل واجب علئ لاهله الكرام والذين وقفوا وقفة قوية من اجل هذا الانجاز العربي الاول والفريد من نوعه. :Regular Smile:  لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

لا يعرف ذوي الفضل الا أهل الفضل :Good:

----------


## alsafair

[quote=عرابي;931007]الحقيقة احب دائما ان اعطئ كل ذئ حقا حقه لذلك سوف اضع هذه النسب التئ تبين مساهمة كل شخص في هذا النظام  مؤشر مركز الثقل الاساسئ  1-عرابئ (ابوعون) 10 % قام بتحليل صور واستخدام معادلات لاخراج الصور النهائية . 2-ابراهيم نصار(البرنس ) 20 % قام بتزويد عرابئ باهم الافكار وراء اخراج المؤشر وتصحيح المسار الخاطئ للعمل 3-المحرر الصحفئ 20% قام بمراقبة المؤشر ومقارنته والمساهمة في اخراجه في هذه الصورة بخبرته الكبيرة 4-ابوسلطان 10 %زود عرابئ بمعادلات سهلت استخراج معادلات المؤشر. 5-طارق حسين 10% صحح مسار المؤشر باعدادته الاخيرة وساهم في تقوية اشارات المؤشر 6-ديدوسول 10 % له دور كبير في الدعم النفسي وتهيئة الظروف لاخراج هذه الاعدادات 7-توفيق 10%ساهم في معادلات المؤشر الاخيرة وتثبيتها  8-فوزي حكار5 % ساهم في معادلات المؤشر  9-wad ganan ود جان 5% ساهم بشارتاته في اخراج المؤشر صحيحا .  مؤشر الزمن  1-عرابئ 30 %  2-البراق 70 %  لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile: [  
السلام عليكم 
هذا دليل على معدنك وسمو اخلاقك
ولك فائق الود والاحترام

----------


## dealer1

> الحقيقة احب دائما ان اعطئ كل ذئ حقا حقه لذلك سوف اضع هذه النسب التئ تبين مساهمة كل شخص في هذا النظام  مؤشر مركز الثقل الاساسئ  1-عرابئ (ابوعون) 10 % قام بتحليل صور واستخدام معادلات لاخراج الصور النهائية . 2-ابراهيم نصار(البرنس ) 20 % قام بتزويد عرابئ باهم الافكار وراء اخراج المؤشر وتصحيح المسار الخاطئ للعمل 3-المحرر الصحفئ 20% قام بمراقبة المؤشر ومقارنته والمساهمة في اخراجه في هذه الصورة بخبرته الكبيرة 4-ابوسلطان 10 %زود عرابئ بمعادلات سهلت استخراج معادلات المؤشر. 5-طارق حسين 10% صحح مسار المؤشر باعدادته الاخيرة وساهم في تقوية اشارات المؤشر 6-ديدوسول 10 % له دور كبير في الدعم النفسي وتهيئة الظروف لاخراج هذه الاعدادات 7-توفيق 10%ساهم في معادلات المؤشر الاخيرة وتثبيتها  8-فوزي حكار5 % ساهم في معادلات المؤشر  9-wad ganan ود جان 5% ساهم بشارتاته في اخراج المؤشر صحيحا .  مؤشر الزمن  1-عرابئ 30 %  2-البراق 70 %  لكم كل الود والتقدير .

  
بارك الله فيك اخ عرابي  انت وكل من ساهم في  هذا  الانجاز الجماعي الرائع(المكتوب يبين من عنوانه)
  الرجاء اعطائي الرابط لتنزيل هذا المؤشر وكل ما يتعلق من شروحات

----------


## mdraw

ممكن أحد الشباب يخبروني لماذا يظهر شارتي هكذا  رغم أنني نسخت كل المؤشرات ووضعتهم بشكل صحيح في مكانهم

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

اعتقد انه صحيح  ولكن ان اردت غير الخلفية للا سود

----------


## eyad61

هناااالك بعض الاستفسااراات 
الان كثرة الخطوط العريضة في المؤشر فهنااالك خطوط عريضة برتقالية في الاطراف وهنالك خطين اقل منهم واحد اصفر والثاني ازرق 
لو السعر تعداااا الخط الازرق او الاصفر ماذا نفعل هل نعزز الى الخطووط البرتقالية في الاطراف ثم الاستوب بعدهاااا
ام هنااالك تكتيك أأأخر ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## نسبO

اعتقد ان سبب وسر نجاح هذه الاستراتيجية يعود الى تواضع ذوي الفضل جميعا وان ينسب لكل مساهم في هذا المؤشر كل ذي فضل فضله    
جزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## mdraw

> اعتقد انه صحيح ولكن ان اردت غير الخلفية للا سود

 جزاك الله خيراً لكنني رأيت شارتات مختلفة في المشاركات

----------


## Sonah

يوم الجمعه رغم تحقق شروط الدخول   الا اني انتظرت   مؤشر وضاح عطار الـتـفـجـيـري  ان يعلن ان توقف عمليات البيع وبعدها دخلت        شوفو ... طبعاً انا ابيع عند ملامسه العمله لخط الـ Dema1 الاخضر    رغم ان مؤشر وضاح عطار التفجيري مازال يعلن عن استمرار الاتجاه الى اعلى 
كما اضفت مؤشر  VQ ليساعد وضاح عطار !

----------


## ابو لاما

> هناااالك بعض الاستفسااراات 
> الان كثرة الخطوط العريضة في المؤشر فهنااالك خطوط عريضة برتقالية في الاطراف وهنالك خطين اقل منهم واحد اصفر والثاني ازرق 
> لو السعر تعداااا الخط الازرق او الاصفر ماذا نفعل هل نعزز الى الخطووط البرتقالية في الاطراف ثم الاستوب بعدهاااا
> ام هنااالك تكتيك أأأخر ؟؟؟؟؟

 نعم هذا ما افعله انا ابداء من الخط العريض الاول ثم اعزز من الخط الذئ يليه لاوقف الخسارة عند اخر خط . :Regular Smile:  لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> ممكن أحد الشباب يخبروني لماذا يظهر شارتي هكذا   رغم أنني نسخت كل المؤشرات ووضعتهم بشكل صحيح في مكانهم

 ينقصك مؤشر الtimer للاخ البراق وهو مهم جدا لا بد انك نسيت ان تضعه المؤشرات والتمبلت في اول مشاركة . :Regular Smile:  والالوان انا اختراتها علئ اساس نفسي معين حتئ لا يصبح لها اثر سلبئ علئ المتاجرة بل يكون اثرها محايد . :Regular Smile:  لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> يوم الجمعه رغم تحقق شروط الدخول   الا اني انتظرت  مؤشر وضاح عطار الـتـفـجـيـري ان يعلن ان توقف عمليات البيع وبعدها دخلت    شوفو ... طبعاً انا ابيع عند ملامسه العمله لخط الـ Dema1 الاخضر   رغم ان مؤشر وضاح عطار التفجيري مازال يعلن عن استمرار الاتجاه الى اعلى  كما اضفت مؤشر VQ ليساعد وضاح عطار !

 مؤشر الاخ وضاح عطار التفجيري رهيب جدا ويمكن بالفعل استخدامه كموشر زمن  :016:  الرجاء اذا امكن ارفاقه يا سوناه واشكرك لافكارك الممتازة :015: . :Regular Smile:  لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## dealer1

> بارك الله فيك اخ عرابي انت وكل من ساهم في هذا الانجاز الجماعي الرائع(المكتوب يبين من عنوانه)
> الرجاء اعطائي الرابط لتنزيل هذا المؤشر وكل ما يتعلق من شروحات

  
نرجو الاجابه

----------


## ابو لاما

> نرجو الاجابه

 اخئ الكريم في المشاركة الاولئ في الصفحة الاولئ من هذا الموضوع تجد كل ما يسرك . :Regular Smile:  هذا الرابطhttps://forum.arabictrader.com/t56810.html لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## dealer1

> اخئ الكريم في المشاركة الاولئ في الصفحة الاولئ من هذا الموضوع تجد كل ما يسرك . هذا الرابطhttps://forum.arabictrader.com/t56810.html لك كل الود والتقدير .

 بارك الله فيك

----------


## medhat_777

> مؤشر الاخ وضاح عطار التفجيري رهيب جدا ويمكن بالفعل استخدامه كموشر زمن  الرجاء اذا امكن ارفاقه يا سوناه واشكرك لافكارك الممتازة. لك كل الود والتقدير .

 *مشكورين علي مجهودكم الجبار واجمل ما في الموضوع روح التعاون والحب والتواضع جزاكم الله خيرا*  *مرفق مؤشر وضاح عطار استاذنا الفاضل و بالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله*

----------


## ابو لاما

> *مشكورين علي مجهودكم الجبار واجمل ما في الموضوع روح التعاون والحب والتواضع جزاكم الله خيرا*   *مرفق مؤشر وضاح عطار استاذنا الفاضل و بالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله*

 بارك الله فيك اخئ الكريم وجزاك الف خير :Hands:  لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## dealer1

اخ عرابي  
الرجاء زياره موضوع  صافرة تحذير    في منتدى   العملات   او موضوع العوده الى الصعود   في قسم التوصيات
وابداء وجهة نظرك حسب استرتيجية مركز الثقل على المدى المتوسط 
وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## mdraw

> ينقصك مؤشر الtimer للاخ البراق وهو مهم جدا لا بد انك نسيت ان تضعه المؤشرات والتمبلت في اول مشاركة . والالوان انا اختراتها علئ اساس نفسي معين حتئ لا يصبح لها اثر سلبئ علئ المتاجرة بل يكون اثرها محايد . لكم كل الود والتقدير .

 أخي عرابي  في المشاركة الأولى في الصفحة الأولى يوجد ملف مرفق اسمه العراب أنا نسخت كل المؤشرات في داخله إلى برنامج التداول لكنني لم أشاهد ملف الـ timer إن أمكن ممكن ترفقه لي لو سمحت  جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## ابو لاما

> أخي عرابي   في المشاركة الأولى في الصفحة الأولى يوجد ملف مرفق اسمه العراب أنا نسخت كل المؤشرات في داخله إلى برنامج التداول لكنني لم أشاهد ملف الـ timer إن أمكن ممكن ترفقه لي لو سمحت   جزاك الله كل خير

 بالفعل اخئ الكريم الملف ناقص  :016:  تفضل المتكامل  ارجو من المشرف وضع هذا الملف مكان الاول فهو متكامل . :Regular Smile:  لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## cobra100

صورة تبين نقاط دخول قوية 
RSI = 4 add 80 / 50 / 20
CCI = 4 add 100 / 0 / -100
Laguerre = 0.44 add 0.9 / 0.5 / 0.1
and مؤشر و ضاح عطار 
نقوم بالبيع بعد التماس الخط الازرق و اكتمال 3 اشارات بمؤشر الزمن و يكون RSI فوق 80 و CCI فوق 100 و Laguerre فوق 0.9 و مؤشر وضاح عطار به اشارة شراء قوية 
و العكس بالنسبة للشراء 
ارجو من احد الاعضاء ان يقوم بدمج مؤشر RSI +CCI +Laguerre في مؤشر واحد حتى تسهل علينا المتابعة  
على فكرة هذا الاسبوع مش راح استطيع المتابعة معكم لان عيناي اصبحت حمراء من كثرة متابعة شاشة الكمبيوتر و الطبيب نصحني بالابتعاد عنها لعدة ايام 
ان شاء الله لما ترجع عيناي لطبيعتهما فسوف اكمل المتابعة معكم   و جزاكم الله الف خير

----------


## ابو لاما

> صورة تبين نقاط دخول قوية 
> RSI = 4 add 80 / 50 / 20
> CCI = 4 add 100 / 0 / -100
> Laguerre = 0.44 add 0.9 / 0.5 / 0.1
> and مؤشر و ضاح عطار 
> نقوم بالبيع بعد التماس الخط الازرق و اكتمال 3 اشارات بمؤشر الزمن و يكون RSI فوق 80 و CCI فوق 100 و Laguerre فوق 0.9 و مؤشر وضاح عطار به اشارة شراء قوية 
> و العكس بالنسبة للشراء 
> ارجو من احد الاعضاء ان يقوم بدمج مؤشر RSI +CCI +Laguerre في مؤشر واحد حتى تسهل علينا المتابعة  
> على فكرة هذا الاسبوع مش راح استطيع المتابعة معكم لان عيناي اصبحت حمراء من كثرة متابعة شاشة الكمبيوتر و الطبيب نصحني بالابتعاد عنها لعدة ايام 
> ان شاء الله لما ترجع عيناي لطبيعتهما فسوف اكمل المتابعة معكم   و جزاكم الله الف خير

 سلامات الف سلامة راح نفتقدك والله علئ ما اقول شهيد. :Regular Smile:

----------


## mohamed hamed

> صورة تبين نقاط دخول قوية 
> RSI = 4 add 80 / 50 / 20
> CCI = 4 add 100 / 0 / -100
> Laguerre = 0.44 add 0.9 / 0.5 / 0.1
> and مؤشر و ضاح عطار 
> نقوم بالبيع بعد التماس الخط الازرق و اكتمال 3 اشارات بمؤشر الزمن و يكون RSI فوق 80 و CCI فوق 100 و Laguerre فوق 0.9 و مؤشر وضاح عطار به اشارة شراء قوية 
> و العكس بالنسبة للشراء 
> ارجو من احد الاعضاء ان يقوم بدمج مؤشر RSI +CCI +Laguerre في مؤشر واحد حتى تسهل علينا المتابعة  
> على فكرة هذا الاسبوع مش راح استطيع المتابعة معكم لان عيناي اصبحت حمراء من كثرة متابعة شاشة الكمبيوتر و الطبيب نصحني بالابتعاد عنها لعدة ايام 
> ان شاء الله لما ترجع عيناي لطبيعتهما فسوف اكمل المتابعة معكم   و جزاكم الله الف خير

  
الف سلامة عليك اخى cobra 
حاول ان تركب فلتر لشاشة الكمبيوتر لحماية العين من التأثير الضار  :Eh S(7):

----------


## eyad61

اخي عرابي 
اعرف انني كثير السؤال ولكن انااا طمعااان بكرمك 
هنالك ثلاث مؤشرات تحت 
ارجو شرح مبسط لكي ندمج بين الخطوط التى فوق والمؤشرات التى تحت ولكي نكون في الصورة  على فكرة هل ضرب لديكم اي ستوب او هل هي كثيرة لاني وجدت ان الاستراتيجية تنفع حتى على فريم الدقيقة سكالبنج

----------


## Victorious

الاخوة الأعزاء, 
مرفق مؤشر وضاح Multi Time frame وتستطيع تغيير زمن الدقائق في الإدخالات. 
موفقين

----------


## medhat_777

> صورة تبين نقاط دخول قوية 
> RSI = 4 add 80 / 50 / 20
> CCI = 4 add 100 / 0 / -100
> Laguerre = 0.44 add 0.9 / 0.5 / 0.1
> and مؤشر و ضاح عطار 
> نقوم بالبيع بعد التماس الخط الازرق و اكتمال 3 اشارات بمؤشر الزمن و يكون RSI فوق 80 و CCI فوق 100 و Laguerre فوق 0.9 و مؤشر وضاح عطار به اشارة شراء قوية 
> و العكس بالنسبة للشراء 
> ارجو من احد الاعضاء ان يقوم بدمج مؤشر RSI +CCI +Laguerre في مؤشر واحد حتى تسهل علينا المتابعة  
> على فكرة هذا الاسبوع مش راح استطيع المتابعة معكم لان عيناي اصبحت حمراء من كثرة متابعة شاشة الكمبيوتر و الطبيب نصحني بالابتعاد عنها لعدة ايام 
> ان شاء الله لما ترجع عيناي لطبيعتهما فسوف اكمل المتابعة معكم   و جزاكم الله الف خير

 *اولا الف سلامة عليك وشفاك الله اخي الكريم* *ثانيا اقتراح بسيط وهو وضع شارتين لسهولة المتابعة* *وهذه صورة للتوضيح* **  *ومرفق التمبليت الثاني الذي به مؤشرات* *RSI = 4 add 80 / 50 / 20* * CCI = 4 add 100 / 0 / -100* * Laguerre = 0.44 add 0.9 / 0.5 / 0.1* * and مؤشر و ضاح عطار*  *وبالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله*

----------


## mu7amd

حملت التمبلت الاخير اخي عرابي فهل هو كامل  
واذا ممكن تخصر الشرح على خطوات اقصد ؟ 
في حالة الشراء : 
1- ؟؟؟؟؟
2- ؟؟؟؟
3- ؟؟؟ 
اي تختصر الشروط ولك الف الف شكر

----------


## honyamar

الحمد لله رب العالمين الذى جعل فى هذا المنتدى الكريم اناس يحبون الخير لاخوانهم  
بصراحة انا من المتابعين هذه الاستراتيجية فى صمت . ولقد اعجبتنى كثيرا  ولكن ان شاء الله تعالى شوف اجربها من افتتاح السوق  
وطلبى هل هذه الاستراتيجية للعمل على كل الفريمات الزمنية ام ان لها محدد زمنى لايمكن العمل الا به   . مثلا لو اشتغلنا عليها على فريم الخمس دقائق هل تكون مجزية  
ارجوا الاجابة    وشكرا لصاحب الاستراتيجية وجزاه الله كل خير  هو ولكل من تعب على تطويرها   
كما اننا نطمع بذكر الفرص على جميع الفريمات من الاخوة الذين اتقنوها  
" ومن تعلم علم وعلمة علمة الله علم ما لم يكن يعلم "  
تقبلو ا تحياتى واحترامى

----------


## مضارب المجنون

> الحمد لله رب العالمين الذى جعل فى هذا المنتدى الكريم اناس يحبون الخير لاخوانهم  
> بصراحة انا من المتابعين هذه الاستراتيجية فى صمت . ولقد اعجبتنى كثيرا ولكن ان شاء الله تعالى شوف اجربها من افتتاح السوق  
> وطلبى هل هذه الاستراتيجية للعمل على كل الفريمات الزمنية ام ان لها محدد زمنى لايمكن العمل الا به . مثلا لو اشتغلنا عليها على فريم الخمس دقائق هل تكون مجزية  
> ارجوا الاجابة وشكرا لصاحب الاستراتيجية وجزاه الله كل خير هو ولكل من تعب على تطويرها  
> كما اننا نطمع بذكر الفرص على جميع الفريمات من الاخوة الذين اتقنوها    
> " ومن تعلم علم وعلمة علمة الله علم ما لم يكن يعلم "  
> تقبلو ا تحياتى واحترامى

     حياك الله اخي بالنسبه للاستراتيجية فانها صالحه للاربع ساعات وتحت فقط   اما بالنسبه لي فانا اشتغل على الربع ساعه ومتخصص زوج واحد فقط ((المجنون))  لك تحياتي

----------


## مضارب المجنون

بمعنى :
4ساعات 
1 ساعه 
30 دقيقه 
15 دقيقه 
5 دقائق
1 دقيقه

----------


## محمد بن سعـود

> صورة تبين نقاط دخول قوية 
> RSI = 4 add 80 / 50 / 20
> CCI = 4 add 100 / 0 / -100
> Laguerre = 0.44 add 0.9 / 0.5 / 0.1
> and مؤشر و ضاح عطار 
> نقوم بالبيع بعد التماس الخط الازرق و اكتمال 3 اشارات بمؤشر الزمن و يكون RSI فوق 80 و CCI فوق 100 و Laguerre فوق 0.9 و مؤشر وضاح عطار به اشارة شراء قوية 
> و العكس بالنسبة للشراء 
> ارجو من احد الاعضاء ان يقوم بدمج مؤشر RSI +CCI +Laguerre في مؤشر واحد حتى تسهل علينا المتابعة  
> على فكرة هذا الاسبوع مش راح استطيع المتابعة معكم لان عيناي اصبحت حمراء من كثرة متابعة شاشة الكمبيوتر و الطبيب نصحني بالابتعاد عنها لعدة ايام 
> ان شاء الله لما ترجع عيناي لطبيعتهما فسوف اكمل المتابعة معكم   و جزاكم الله الف خير

 السلام عليكم ،،
نأمل منكم أخي الكريم أو من الأخ عرابي توحيد معطيات الشارت للمتابعين الجدد
فالخطين الأحمر والأزرق الذين تتحدثون عنهم غير موجودين للأسف عندي مع اني حملت الملف الأخير الذي أرفقه الأخ عرابي
كما نأمل ذكر مثال توضيحي لنقاط الدخول والخروج والوقف  :Hands: 
هذا إذا كنتم ترحبون بمتابعين جدد !!  :Asvc:

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم ،،  نأمل منكم أخي الكريم أو من الأخ عرابي توحيد معطيات الشارت للمتابعين الجدد فالخطين الأحمر والأزرق الذين تتحدثون عنهم غير موجودين للأسف عندي مع اني حملت الملف الأخير الذي أرفقه الأخ عرابي كما نأمل ذكر مثال توضيحي لنقاط الدخول والخروج والوقف  هذا إذا كنتم ترحبون بمتابعين جدد !!

 نقاط الدخول  الخط الازرق بيع بشرط مؤشر الزمن معطئ ثلاثة الوان ازرق اصفر اخضر وقف الخسارة كما تحب  الخط الاخضر دخول شراء مؤشر الزمن لونين فقط اخضر واصفر . :Regular Smile:  انا وضعت الوان الشارت علئ اساس علمي نفسي ولكم حرية التغيير . :Regular Smile:  بالتوفيق ان شاء الله . :Regular Smile:

----------


## محمد بن سعـود

> نقاط الدخول  الخط الازرق بيع بشرط مؤشر الزمن معطئ ثلاثة الوان ازرق اصفر اخضر وقف الخسارة كما تحب  الخط الاخضر دخول شراء مؤشر الزمن لونين فقط اخضر واصفر . انا وضعت الوان الشارت علئ اساس علمي نفسي ولكم حرية التغيير . بالتوفيق ان شاء الله .

 الخطين الأحمر والأزرق غير موجودين بعد تحميل المؤشرات والتمبلت  :No3: 
Are you understand me mr.orabi  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ابو لاما

> الخطين الأحمر والأزرق غير موجودين بعد تحميل المؤشرات والتمبلت    Are you understand me mr.orabi

 انا ما ذكرت خط احمر عزيزي اعد قراءت مشاركتئ قلت ازرق بيع وعذرا اصفر شراء . :Regular Smile:  اطلع علئ هذا الشرح . :Regular Smile:

----------


## محمد بن سعـود

> انا ما ذكرت خط احمر عزيزي اعد قراءت مشاركتئ قلت ازرق بيع وعذرا اصفر  شراء .

 انا آسف قد يكون هناك خطأ في الموضوع
ولكن راجع المشاركة المرفقة وستجد ما أتحدث عنه
وهذا ما قصدته بقولي ... توحيد معطيات الشارت https://forum.arabictrader.com/931189-1795-post.html

----------


## عمرو الكيلانى

اخى ابو العون جزاك الله خير وبارك فيك 
هل الدخول بمجرد اكتمال الشروط ولا ننتظر افتتاح شمعه جديدة واذا مثلا كانت شروط الشراء مكتمله ولكن مؤشر الزمن عند مستويين فقط هل ندخل هنا ولا ننتظر اكتمال الثلاث مستويات
جزاك الله خير

----------


## ابو لاما

> انا آسف قد يكون هناك خطأ في الموضوع  ولكن راجع المشاركة المرفقة وستجد ما أتحدث عنه وهذا ما قصدته بقولي ... توحيد معطيات الشارت https://forum.arabictrader.com/931189-1795-post.html

 ربما كانت المشاركة عن المؤشر القديم نحن الان وحدنا والمؤشرات كها في الصفحة الاولئ وموحدة ونتعامل مع خط ازرق واصفر فقط . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> اخى ابو العون جزاك الله خير وبارك فيك 
> هل الدخول بمجرد اكتمال الشروط ولا ننتظر افتتاح شمعه جديدة واذا مثلا كانت شروط الشراء مكتمله ولكن مؤشر الزمن عند مستويين فقط هل ندخل هنا ولا ننتظر اكتمال الثلاث مستويات
> جزاك الله خير

 ننتظر ان يكون لون مؤشر الزمن اخضر واصفر لكي ندخل شراء . :Regular Smile: 
وننتظره ان يظهر اللون الازرق في مؤشر الزمن لندخل بيع بغض النظر عن المستوبات . :Regular Smile:

----------


## محمد بن سعـود

> ربما كانت المشاركة عن المؤشر القديم نحن الان وحدنا والمؤشرات كها في الصفحة الاولئ وموحدة ونتعامل مع خط ازرق واصفر فقط .

 جزاك الله كل خير أخي عرابي
وزادك من علمه وفضله
إتضحت الرؤية الآن  :Good: 
it's clear now

----------


## الانيق456

عرابي لك رساله على الخاص

----------


## k.e.n

ابو عون مجهود عظيم الله يعطيك العافيه انتا وكل من ساهم في هذا العمل انا لي ساعتن وانا اقرأ هذه الاستراتيجيه فعلا جهد جبار وعمل عظيم وصدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
"عندما اكد ان الخير موجود في هذه الامه الى يوم القيامه 
اخواني انا خبرتي قليله في الميتا تريدر لاني لااستخدمه ولكن نزلت البرنامج والامور تمام لكن الملفات الاخيره بعد التعديل اللي نزلها الاخ ابو عون كيف اقدر انزلها ع الميتا مع الشرح لان معلوماتي البرمجيه قليله وراجعت بس مالقيت موضوع عن التعامل مع التمبلت او المؤشرات والف الف شكر للجميع-----------------------------------

----------


## ysewellam

الف سلامه عليك كوبرااا

----------


## Sonah

> مؤشر الاخ وضاح عطار التفجيري رهيب جدا ويمكن بالفعل استخدامه كموشر زمن  الرجاء اذا امكن ارفاقه يا سوناه واشكرك لافكارك الممتازة. لك كل الود والتقدير .

 المعذره على التأخير انا كنت بالعمل ورجعت للبيت متعب ..     وكل الشكر للأعضاء الذين سارعو بإرفاق مؤشر وضاح ..      تحياتي لكم ولإستراتيجيه مركز الثقل  والى الامام ان شاء الله

----------


## عبدالله المعايطة

> المعذره على التأخير انا كنت بالعمل ورجعت للبيت متعب ..   وكل الشكر للأعضاء الذين سارعو بإرفاق مؤشر وضاح ..   تحياتي لكم ولإستراتيجيه مركز الثقل والى الامام ان شاء الله

 السلام عليكم  
استاذي ممكن تفيدني بمبدأ عمل مؤشر وضاح عطار اشوف خطوط حضر وحمر وخط يقطعهم 
ما هي حالات الشراء والبيع للانفجار السعري
ارجو الرد وجزاك الله كل خير

----------


## roaya_mf

> يوم الجمعه رغم تحقق شروط الدخول  الا اني انتظرت  مؤشر وضاح عطار الـتـفـجـيـري ان يعلن ان توقف عمليات البيع وبعدها دخلت    شوفو ... طبعاً انا ابيع عند ملامسه العمله لخط الـ Dema1 الاخضر   رغم ان مؤشر وضاح عطار التفجيري مازال يعلن عن استمرار الاتجاه الى اعلى  كما اضفت مؤشر VQ ليساعد وضاح عطار !

  السلام عليكم اشكرك اخي سنوح علي هذا الشارت الجميل
بس ياريت تنزل الموشر الا مع مؤشر وضاح  وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## ابو لاما

> ابو عون مجهود عظيم الله يعطيك العافيه انتا وكل من ساهم في هذا العمل انا لي ساعتن وانا اقرأ هذه الاستراتيجيه فعلا جهد جبار وعمل عظيم وصدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
> "عندما اكد ان الخير موجود في هذه الامه الى يوم القيامه 
> اخواني انا خبرتي قليله في الميتا تريدر لاني لااستخدمه ولكن نزلت البرنامج والامور تمام لكن الملفات الاخيره بعد التعديل اللي نزلها الاخ ابو عون كيف اقدر انزلها ع الميتا مع الشرح لان معلوماتي البرمجيه قليله وراجعت بس مالقيت موضوع عن التعامل مع التمبلت او المؤشرات والف الف شكر للجميع-----------------------------------

 اتفضل اخئ الكريم . :Regular Smile:  جزاك الله الف خير . :Regular Smile:  لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## Sonah

> السلام عليكم  
> استاذي ممكن تفيدني بمبدأ عمل مؤشر وضاح عطار اشوف خطوط حضر وحمر وخط يقطعهم 
> ما هي حالات الشراء والبيع للانفجار السعري
> ارجو الرد وجزاك الله كل خير

 اخي راجع هذا الموضوع :    https://forum.arabictrader.com/t16139.html

----------


## Sonah

> السلام عليكم اشكرك اخي سنوح علي هذا الشارت الجميل
> بس ياريت تنزل الموشر الا مع مؤشر وضاح  وجزاك الله خيرا

 تفضل اخي الكريم المؤشر بالمرفقات ..ولا تنسى ان تدخل الى اعداداته وتضبط المؤشر على  فريم الشارت  مثلاً انا اشتغل على فريم 15 دقيقه .. لذا ضبطته على  رقم 15

----------


## eyad61

اتمنى من الاخواان من الليلة وضع التوصياات والفرص المتاحة وعلى جميع الفريمات المتبعة لكي نتدرب على الطريقة لاااااااايف ونرجو من الاخوان وضع جدول بالفرص في كل نهاااية يوم لنرى كم حققت هذه الاستراتيجية 
تحيااااااااااااااتي لكم

----------


## mdraw

> بالفعل اخئ الكريم الملف ناقص  تفضل المتكامل  ارجو من المشرف وضع هذا الملف مكان الاول فهو متكامل . لكم كل الود والتقدير .

 جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## ابو لاما

:016: شباب انا لا اضع فرص لكي لا نستهدف لكن الفرص كثيرة هلموا بنا نفلس ال روتشيلد :AA:  :AA:  :AA: . :Regular Smile:  سوف نكون كسمك البيرانا سمك صغير لكن متوحش وشرس يمكن ان ياكل ثور في خمسة دقائق . :Regular Smile:

----------


## mdraw

أخي عرابي هل هذا الشارت صحيح وكامل بعد تنزيل آخر تمبليت  لأنني مازلت ضائع ولم أستوعب الموضوع بالكامل

----------


## ابو لاما

> أخي عرابي هل هذا الشارت صحيح وكامل بعد تنزيل آخر تمبليت   لأنني مازلت ضائع ولم أستوعب الموضوع بالكامل

 نعم متكامل اخئ الكريم وانا صرت لا اقول كلمة كامل بل متكامل فقط لان الكمال لله عز وجل فقط . :Regular Smile:  بالتوفيق ان شاء الله . :Regular Smile:

----------


## mdraw

> نعم متكامل اخئ الكريم وانا صرت لا اقول كلمة كامل بل متكامل فقط لان الكمال لله عز وجل فقط . بالتوفيق ان شاء الله .

 لا شك أن الكمال لله تعالى جزاك الله كل خير  يارب نفهم الفرص الصحيحة ...دعواتك لنا أخي عرابي

----------


## ابو لاما

> لا شك أن الكمال لله تعالى  جزاك الله كل خير   يارب نفهم الفرص الصحيحة ...دعواتك لنا أخي عرابي

 ربنا يوفقنا جميعا يا رب  :Hands:

----------


## cobra100

> شباب انا لا اضع فرص لكي لا نستهدف لكن الفرص كثيرة هلموا بنا نفلس ال روتشيلد. سوف نكون كسمك البيرانا سمك صغير لكن متوحش وشرس يمكن ان ياكل ثور في خمسة دقائق .

 تشبيه جيد اخي و كلامك صح فاذا وضعنا توصيات فسوف نكون هدف سهل
و لاكن لا بأس بوضع بعض الفرص في بعض الاحيان و ذالك لتعم الفائدة و يعرف باقي اخواننا كيفية العمل بهذه الاستراتيجية  و جزاكم الله الف خير

----------


## ysewellam

> شباب انا لا اضع فرص لكي لا نستهدف لكن الفرص كثيرة هلموا بنا نفلس ال روتشيلد. سوف نكون كسمك البيرانا سمك صغير لكن متوحش وشرس يمكن ان ياكل ثور في خمسة دقائق .

  ابو عون خمس دقائق كتييييير اوى انا شايف دقيقه كفايه على الثور ده...انشاالله  :Boxing:

----------


## k.e.n

:015:  :015:  :015:  الله يبارك فيك  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  ومتابعين معك  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  صدقا لااعلم ماذا اقول.....؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## أبوأنس

> اتمنى من الاخواان من الليلة وضع التوصياات والفرص المتاحة وعلى جميع الفريمات المتبعة لكي نتدرب على الطريقة لاااااااايف ونرجو من الاخوان وضع جدول بالفرص في كل نهاااية يوم لنرى كم حققت هذه الاستراتيجية 
> تحيااااااااااااااتي لكم

 انا متفق معاك اخي

----------


## ابو لاما

> انا متفق معاك اخي

 يمكن ان نضع الفرص ولكن بشرط ان يتقيد الجميع بدخولها ديمو للتدرب حتئ لا نستهدف ثم بعد فهم الطرق يدخل كلا منا علئ حدا وسوف ابداء بوضع الفرص من الان لكن ديمو فقط ولا ياتيني شخص ويقولي صفرت حسابئ شوفوا توقيعئ تحت وطبقوا الاستراتيجية الفيه لادارة المال . :Regular Smile:

----------


## محمد ياسين

> يمكن ان نضع الفرص ولكن بشرط ان يتقيد الجميع بدخولها ديمو للتدرب حتئ لا نستهدف ثم بعد فهم الطرق يدخل كلا منا علئ حدا وسوف ابداء بوضع الفرص من الان لكن ديمو فقط ولا ياتيني شخص ويقولي صفرت حسابئ شوفوا توقيعئ تحت وطبقوا الاستراتيجية الفيه لادارة المال .

 نعم  التطبيق ديمو حتى يتم فهم الطريقة بشكل افضل ولكم الشكر   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## mdraw

> يمكن ان نضع الفرص ولكن بشرط ان يتقيد الجميع بدخولها ديمو للتدرب حتئ لا نستهدف ثم بعد فهم الطرق يدخل كلا منا علئ حدا وسوف ابداء بوضع الفرص من الان لكن ديمو فقط ولا ياتيني شخص ويقولي صفرت حسابئ شوفوا توقيعئ تحت وطبقوا الاستراتيجية الفيه لادارة المال .

 كلام واقعي ومنطقي  ومن الغد إن شاء الله أنا معكم لأتعلم منكم

----------


## ابو لاما

فرصة بيع في اليورو دولار ننتظر مستوئ 1.2630 للدخول بيع ان شاء الله او ندخل باستراتيجية التعزيز من فتح السوق اذا لم يكن بجاب للاسفل  الفريم هو فريم الساعة مؤشر الزمن ينقصه اللون الاصفر ويكون ثلاث مستويات . :Regular Smile:  لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

فرصة مشابهة في الباوند دولار للبيع من المستوئ الحالئ باستراتيجية التعزيز او البيع عند مستوئ 1.4960 . :Regular Smile:  لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

فرصة بيع في الدولار ين باستراتيجية التعزيز اي توقعوا ارتداد 50 - 100 نقطة المهم ندخل بيع ديمو . :Regular Smile:  لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## تداولaaa

جهود مشكوره ابو العون...  
الله يفتحها عليك دنيا واخره.... 
ان شاء الله الاخوه لا يكتفوا باخذ التوصيات وانما يكون كل تركيزهم على الشارت ليعرفوا كيف تم تحديد الفرصه ..

----------


## ابو لاما

فرصة شراء دولار امريكي كندئ نتوقع الارتداد نستخدم استراتيجية التعزيز في الشراء ديمو . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

فرصة للبيع دولار استرالئ امريكي باستراتيجية التعزيز . :Regular Smile:  الملاحظ الفرص كلها علئ الساعة لذلك انصح باستخدام استراتيجية التعزيز وطبعا لا ننسئ حتئ لا نستهدف ديمو فقط واليوم تعليمي لمن كان جاد في التخلص من الخسائر باذن الله . :Regular Smile:  لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

فرصة شراء في الدولار امريكي فرنك سويسري باستراتيجية التعزيز او التبريد هو الاصح والرجاء ديمو كما في توقيعي مكتوب . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

فرصة للبيع دولار نيوزولندئ امريكي باستراتيجية التعزيز . :Regular Smile:  الرجاء التقيد بالديمو وفقط كما هو مذكور في توقيعي . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

فرصة بيع فرنك سويسري ين يابانئ باستراتيجية التعزيز . :Regular Smile:  الرجاء التقيد بالديمو . :Regular Smile:

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

اخي عرابي هذه المعطيات اذا فتح السوق عندها ولكن ممكن يفتح على معطيات اخرى
تقبل احترامي

----------


## ابو لاما

بيع ذهب من السعر الحالئ باستراتيجية التعزيز . :Regular Smile:  باختصار الدولار الامريكي والين اليابانئ هم العملات التئ ستقوئ بداية هذا الاسبوع والله اعلم . :Regular Smile:  ديمو فقط . :Regular Smile:  لكم كل الود والتقدير. :Regular Smile:

----------


## deadsoul

> يمكن ان نضع الفرص ولكن بشرط ان يتقيد الجميع بدخولها ديمو للتدرب حتئ لا نستهدف ثم بعد فهم الطرق يدخل كلا منا علئ حدا وسوف ابداء بوضع الفرص من الان لكن ديمو فقط ولا ياتيني شخص ويقولي صفرت حسابئ شوفوا توقيعئ تحت وطبقوا الاستراتيجية الفيه لادارة المال .

 *تحيه عطره ابو عون وكل الاخوه المهتمين والمتابعين هنا
اتمنى للجميع اسبوع حافل بلذه الارباح والتي لا يشابهها شعور الا شعور النصر او الفوز بالجائزه الكبرى في اليانصيب
لقد علمت انت كل الاخوه والمهتمين هنا كيف يصطادون السمك ويجب ان يتعبوا قليلا لاستيعاب الدرس وبذل الجهد لاحتراف استخدام هذه السناره حتى يغرفوا من هذا النهر الهادر غرفا ويعبوا منه حتى الارتواء ان شاء الله وانا مع طرح الفرص ولكن ان لا تتحول الاستراتيجيه الى مكان للتوصيات الجاهزه وبذلك تفقد قيمتها انها لكل زمان ومكان في الفوركس وعندما تخسر احدى الصفقات وهذا وارد يعود الخاسر ساخطا اليك وتبدأ حلقه من النقاش والجدل ونعود الى المربع الاول يمكن ان يستمر هذا الموضوع للتشاور وطرح الافكار والتطوير والتجريب للوصول الى النتيجه المرجوه 
ولطرح النتائج والتجارب كما يفعل اخي كوبرا واخي سوناه
هذا رأيي ببساطه وهو يحتمل الخطأ والصواب..
اتقنوها ...اتقنوها...اتقنوها...على الديمو ولو اخذ الموضوع اشهر 
لانك اذا تمكنت من مفاتيح هذه الاستراتيجيه اطلق لخيالك العنان وتخيل كيف تضع الاوردر بكل ثقه وانت مغمض العينين كما قال اخي الدكتور محمود في احد تعليقاته هنا...
واهلا مره اخرى بالجميع.*

----------


## omda1

السلام عليكم
شكرا لك على مجهودك أخ عرابي .
كيف يتم الإستهداف من طرف شركة الوساطة؟
جزاك الله خيرا.
عمدة من تونس

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم
> شكرا لك على مجهودك أخ عرابي .
> كيف يتم الإستهداف من طرف شركة الوساطة؟
> جزاك الله خيرا.
> عمدة من تونس

 اخئ الكريم السوق هذا يضم العديد من المتاجرين واكبرهم البنوك وهي التئ تفوز بنصيب الاد وشركة الوساطة تاخذ عمولة فقط وهم يعلمون كميات السيولة التئ لديك ودرجة احتمالك للسعر ان يعكس ضدك لذلك يمكن عندما يشترك العديدن في صفقة معينة ان يحركوا السعر الئ منطقة معينة تصفر فيها حسابات من تصفر ويضرب فيها ستوب من يضرب لذلك لا احبذ طرح الفرص للدخول الحقيقي بل كلا يتعلم ويدخل علئ فهمه . :Regular Smile:  لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

[quote=سالب;931758]أخي عرابي ان  كم الستوب في هذه الطريقه بارك الله فيك  :Eh S(7):  اخي الفاضل نحن نعمل على مبدأ التعزيز واذا فتح قاب للاعلى فنعمت وان فتح للاسفل فلكل حادث حديث

----------


## سالب

[quote=Dr_mahmoud;931766] 

> أخي عرابي ان  كم الستوب في هذه الطريقه بارك الله فيك  اخي الفاضل نحن نعمل على مبدأ التعزيز واذا فتح قاب للاعلى فنعمت وان فتح للاسفل فلكل حادث حديث

 شكراا لك اخي 
معليش التعزيز بعد كام نقطه 
وعلي فرض ان السعر لم يهبط فالستوب عند كام نقطه ؟  
اعذرني أخي انا اول مرة اتابع معكم

----------


## العين الطارقه

السلام عليكم 
من المهم جدا ان ارى على اي فريم وضعت التوصيه 
 شكرا مقدما

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

[quote=العين الطارقه;931779]السلام عليكم 
من المهم جدا ان ارى على اي فريم وضعت التوصيه 
 شكرا مقدما
 اعتقد انها على فريم الساعة وهي للتعلم فقط وعلى الديمو

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

[quote=سالب;931775][quote=Dr_mahmoud;931766] 
شكراا لك اخي 
معليش التعزيز بعد كام نقطه 
وعلي فرض ان السعر لم يهبط فالستوب عند كام نقطه ؟  
اعذرني أخي انا اول مرة اتابع معكم
اهلا بك اخي ما يتحكم بالتعزيز والاستوب هو رأس المال وادارة رأس المال اهم شيء في سوق الفوركس 
احترامي

----------


## العين الطارقه

[quote=Dr_mahmoud;931784] 

> السلام عليكم 
> من المهم جدا ان ارى على اي فريم وضعت التوصيه 
> شكرا مقدما
> اعتقد انها على فريم الساعة وهي للتعلم فقط وعلى الديمو

 كذا مش كويس 
اتمنى رؤيتها على الفريم نفسه ... لقطع الشك باليقين

----------


## سالب

[quote=Dr_mahmoud;931788][quote=سالب;931775] 

> شكراا لك اخي 
> معليش التعزيز بعد كام نقطه 
> وعلي فرض ان السعر لم يهبط فالستوب عند كام نقطه ؟  
> اعذرني أخي انا اول مرة اتابع معكم
> اهلا بك اخي ما يتحكم بالتعزيز والاستوب هو رأس المال وادارة رأس المال اهم شيء في سوق الفوركس 
> احترامي

 يعني المؤشر لا يعطي متي ادخل في عمليه التعزيز ومتي اخرج من الصفقه  :016:

----------


## ابو لاما

استراتيجية التعزيز تقوم علئ التالئ 1-تدخل بصفقة صغيرة ثم تدبل علئ بعد 50-100 نقطة ثم 50 -100نقطة لتغلق الصفقة علئ خسارة محددة تتحملها . :Regular Smile:  مثلا 1000 دولار تتحمل خسارة 50 دولار والستوب لوز 200 نقطة وهذا اقل ستوب لوز انصح به تقوم بالتالئ تدخل مايكرو لوت واذا ضربت ستوب لوز الخسارة تكون 20 دولار ثم بعد 100 نقطة تعزز ب 2 مايكرو لوت وهي 20 دولار خسارة وهكذا تقلل خسارتك وتزيد ارباحك . :Regular Smile:

----------


## سالب

> استراتيجية التعزيز تقوم علئ التالئ 1-تدخل بصفقة صغيرة ثم تدبل علئ بعد 50-100 نقطة ثم 50 -100نقطة لتغلق الصفقة علئ خسارة محددة تتحملها . مثلا 1000 دولار تتحمل خسارة 50 دولار والستوب لوز 200 نقطة وهذا اقل ستوب لوز انصح به تقوم بالتالئ تدخل مايكرو لوت واذا ضربت ستوب لوز الخسارة تكون 20 دولار ثم بعد 100 نقطة تعزز ب 2 مايكرو لوت وهي 20 دولار خسارة وهكذا تقلل خسارتك وتزيد ارباحك .

 شكراا لك استاذي الفاضل وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 
وارجو منك تحمل الاسئله وارفاق الفرص التعليميه الي ان اتعود والاعضاء علي المؤشر وطريقه استخدامه

----------


## UAEnotebook

اخى عرابى 
هل الفايل يعمل على الميتاستوك. انا لا استخدم الميتاتريدير ولكن استخدم الميتاستوك. 
الشكر موصول لك مقدما ياخى العزيز

----------


## majdy55

السلام عليكم
شكرا لك على مجهودك أخ عرابي .
يعطيك العافية وجزاك الله خيرا.

----------


## هشام الدمرداش

> فرصة بيع في اليورو دولار ننتظر مستوئ 1.2630 للدخول بيع ان شاء الله او ندخل باستراتيجية التعزيز من فتح السوق اذا لم يكن بجاب للاسفل  الفريم هو فريم الساعة مؤشر الزمن ينقصه اللون الاصفر ويكون ثلاث مستويات . لكم كل الود والتقدير .

 ممكن شارت باك تست موضح به اللون الصفر والثلاث مستويات؟

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

[quote=deadsoul;931799]*اهلا دكتور محمود وين هالغيبه...
مين اللي مزعلك؟*
اهلا بك اخي والله بين الايادي انا معكم على طول ولكن بصمت احيانا 
ما في زعل ولا حاجة

----------


## ابوعادل

أحيك يا ابو عون وأحي كل اللي أبدعوا بهذي الأستراتيجه الذهب نعم ذهب كثييييييير للي يفتح :Yikes3:

----------


## ابو لاما

شباب الرجاء الفرصة السابقة كلها ديمو فقط والاكتفاء ب50 نقطة ربح وستوب لوز 50 نقطة . :Regular Smile:

----------


## محمد بن سعـود

السلام عليكم ،،
أخ أبوعون ماذا نستفيد من خطوط الفيبوناتشي على اليمين في عمليات الدخول !!
أتمنى التوضيح ... لأن أخوك متابع جديد زي ما أنتا عارف  :Asvc:

----------


## eyad61

اخي عرابي ماااااا ينفع 50 نقطة استوووب لااابد ان تكوون 200 في كل الاحوااااال 
كي يكون لديناااا حس

----------


## mohamed hamed

هو السوق ليه لم يفتح للأن يا اخوان

----------


## Mo3Ty

ا السلام عليكم  انا جديد ومحتاج مساعدتك استاذ عرابى  انا مشعارف ازاى بعد ما حملت المؤشرات + التمبلت ادخلهم فى برنامج الفوركس  فبعد اذنك اشرحلى الطريقة لو تقدر واسف على ازعاجك

----------


## عمرو الكيلانى

> هو السوق ليه لم يفتح للأن يا اخوان

 السوق فاتح ولكن اجازة فى طوكيو

----------


## k.e.n

> ا السلام عليكم  انا جديد ومحتاج مساعدتك استاذ عرابى  انا مشعارف ازاى بعد ما حملت المؤشرات + التمبلت ادخلهم فى برنامج الفوركس   فبعد اذنك اشرحلى الطريقة لو تقدر واسف على ازعاجك

 بعد اذن ابوعون

----------


## عمرو الكيلانى

> ا السلام عليكم  انا جديد ومحتاج مساعدتك استاذ عرابى  انا مشعارف ازاى بعد ما حملت المؤشرات + التمبلت ادخلهم فى برنامج الفوركس   فبعد اذنك اشرحلى الطريقة لو تقدر واسف على ازعاجك

 بعد اذن الاستاذ ابو العون 
اخى الكريم ادخل على الرابط ده وحمل ملف orbi
هتلاقى الشرح والطريقه  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t56810-120.html
بالتوفيق

----------


## Mo3Ty

الف شكر لكم بجد  يا استاذ خليل ويا استاذ فوكس 
ولكن اواجه مشكلة الان انا البرنامج الى شغال به هو VT Trader وليس ميتا تريدر 
فازاى اركب فيه التمبلات والمؤشرات 
واسف على تعبكم

----------


## عمرو الكيلانى

> الف شكر لكم بجد يا استاذ خليل ويا استاذ فوكس 
> ولكن اواجه مشكلة الان انا البرنامج الى شغال به هو VT Trader وليس ميتا تريدر 
> فازاى اركب فيه التمبلات والمؤشرات 
> واسف على تعبكم

 اخى وانا كمان شغال على vt وللا اسف لا يوجد طريقه على حد علمى لوضعها عليه
لانه لا يقبل امتدادات مؤشرات الميتا ومشتقاته 
بالتوفيق

----------


## Mo3Ty

> اخى وانا كمان شغال على vt وللا اسف لا يوجد طريقه على حد علمى لوضعها عليه
> لانه لا يقبل امتدادات مؤشرات الميتا ومشتقاته 
> بالتوفيق

 ايه الحظ الوحش ده :No3: 
اوكى يالغالى مشكور على المساعدة

----------


## عمرو الكيلانى

> ايه الحظ الوحش ده
> اوكى يالغالى مشكور على المساعدة

 مهو ده عيب vt ولكن يا اخى نزل ال تريد 
واعمل تحليلك عليه  وطبق على vt انا بعمل كدا 
باالتوفيق

----------


## khaldon999

السلام عليكم
انا اليوم اول يوم اجرب فيه الاسترتيجية
والحمد للة اشتغلت علي حسابي الحقيقي وحققت 123 نقطة علي ال EUR/AUD
و40 نقطة علي ال AUD/USD
شكرا لصاحب الاستراتيجية وان شاء الله ربي يوفقه

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

مبارك الارباح لقد حققت التوصيات اهدافها وزيادةوجزى الله عنا ابا عون خير الجزاء

----------


## ابو لاما

> مبارك الارباح لقد حققت التوصيات اهدافها وزيادةوجزى الله عنا ابا عون خير الجزاء

 الله يبارك فيك  :015:  :015:  :015:  التوصيات كلها حققت اهدافها والذهب انخفض 10 دولار  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  اكثر من مئات النقاط  :015:  :015:

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم
> انا اليوم اول يوم اجرب فيه الاسترتيجية
> والحمد للة اشتغلت علي حسابي الحقيقي وحققت 123 نقطة علي ال EUR/AUD
> و40 نقطة علي ال AUD/USD
> شكرا لصاحب الاستراتيجية وان شاء الله ربي يوفقه

 الله يخليك اخئ الحبيب وهذه استراتيجية بجهد عربي جماعئ وتمثل اول لبنة في الحلم العربي للوحدة  :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## fundays22

> الله يبارك فيك  التوصيات كلها حققت اهدافها والذهب انخفض 10 دولار  اكثر من مئات النقاط

 جميل جميل يا ابو عون
مئات النقاط في اقل من 4 ساعات
الف مبروك علينا

----------


## bikaso

> الله يخليك اخئ الحبيب وهذه استراتيجية بجهد عربي جماعئ وتمثل اول لبنة في الحلم العربي للوحدة

 بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا  :AA:

----------


## ابو لاما

> جميل جميل يا ابو عون
> مئات النقاط في اقل من 4 ساعات
> الف مبروك علينا

   

> بارك الله فيك  وجزاك الله خيرا

 جزاكم الله الف خير ومبروك لنا جميعا  :18:  :18:  :18:

----------


## خاطر

الله يعطيك العافيه    لكن ابو العون انا الموشر وقف معي ماادري ليه ممكن له حل والا امسحه واعيد تحميله    هو كان شغال واليوم وقف     الله يعطيك العافيه    .

----------


## رمز

سؤال مباشر  
س/ أي شارت أفضل في النتائج ؟؟

----------


## ابو لاما

> الله يعطيك العافيه    لكن ابو العون انا الموشر وقف معي ماادري ليه ممكن له حل والا امسحه واعيد تحميله    هو كان شغال واليوم وقف     الله يعطيك العافيه     .

 اغلق المنصة وعيد فتحها . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> سؤال مباشر  
> س/ أي شارت أفضل في النتائج ؟؟

 تحدد الترند من الفريم الاربعة ساعات وتتاجر اي فريم اخر براحتك . :Regular Smile:

----------


## رمز

> تحدد الترند من الفريم الاربعة ساعات وتتاجر اي فريم اخر براحتك .

  
حتى الإجابة مباشرة   :Big Grin:  
تسلم    :Asvc:

----------


## anwar

السلام عليكم  وصباح الخير على الجميع  :Asvc:

----------


## نسبO

شكرا على هذا الجهدالجماعي  
وهمسة لك يا ابو عون / اين  اصحاب المؤشر الذين لا يريدون ان يتعطفواعلى اعضاء هذا المنتدى والذي هم اعضاء فيه ويجب ان يعطوا كما يأخذوا  
صدقوني اخذوا الان الاستراتيجية في صمت ولم يقولوا حتى شكرا لأبي عون والاعضاء الذين ساهوا في هذا الجهد  
وأزيد على ذلك كل مواضيع هذا المؤشر حضرتها من اوله الى اخرها  وتابعت الجهد الجبار  في كل خطواتها والآن اتت ثمارها فكل الشكر للمساهمين جميعا وعلى رأسهم مبدعنا ابو عون  
موفقين لكل خير ودي واحترامي لكل مساهم ولو بجزء يسير

----------


## anwar

فرصه علي 
اليورو دولار
15 د

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم   وصباح الخير على الجميع

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته . :Regular Smile:  وصبحك الله بالخير . :Regular Smile:    

> شكرا على هذا الجهدالجماعي  
> وهمسة لك يا ابو عون / اين اصحاب المؤشر الذين لا يريدون ان يتعطفواعلى اعضاء هذا المنتدى والذي هم اعضاء فيه ويجب ان يعطوا كما يأخذوا  
> صدقوني اخذوا الان الاستراتيجية في صمت ولم يقولوا حتى شكرا لأبي عون والاعضاء الذين ساهوا في هذا الجهد  
> وأزيد على ذلك كل مواضيع هذا المؤشر حضرتها من اوله الى اخرها وتابعت الجهد الجبار في كل خطواتها والآن اتت ثمارها فكل الشكر للمساهمين جميعا وعلى رأسهم مبدعنا ابو عون  
> موفقين لكل خير ودي واحترامي لكل مساهم ولو بجزء يسير

 علئ الله اخئ الكريم هو المجازئ . :Regular Smile:  شكرا لك جزيلا . :Regular Smile:    

> فرصه علي 
> اليورو دولار
> 15 د

 بارك الله فيك . :Regular Smile:  لكم جميعا كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## منحاش من الاسهم

اخواني الاعزاء حملت التمبلت والمؤشرات وكل ماافتح التشارت تطلع لي عبارة 
( توقف الميتاتريدر عن العمل ) وش الحل في هالمشكله

----------


## محمد ياسين

> اخواني الاعزاء حملت التمبلت والمؤشرات وكل ماافتح التشارت تطلع لي عبارة 
> ( توقف الميتاتريدر عن العمل ) وش الحل في هالمشكله

 الحل : حذف البرنامج واعادت تنصيب البرنامج (الميتاتريدر)  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## eyad61

اعتقاادي ان هناااالك فرصة على الدولار فرنك على فريم الساعة الدخوووول من السعر الحالي 1.2164 طبعااا شراء وعزز الى 100 نقطة بالكثير الهدف 50 نقطة ( لااااااا للطمع ) 
طبعااا ديمووو علشاان لاااا نتورط احناااا الان نجرب كل شئ 
تحياااتي

----------


## cobra100

اليورو باوند شراء 8444

----------


## mohamed hamed

صباح الخير اخى عرابى يرضيك كده الورشة لسه نايمة لحد دلوقتى 
عاوزين نعرف مين اللى معاه مفتاح الورشة وكان المفروض يفتح 
النهاردة بدرى عشان نستفتح وراحت عليه نومة ---عشان زعيم الورشة 
اخونا ابو عون يعطيه جزاء وهو خصم مؤشر من تمبلت الأستراتيجية
تبعه  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
موفقين ويوم عامر بالأرباح ان شاء الله تعالى للجميع  :Eh S(7):

----------


## mohamed hamed

> اليورو باوند شراء 8444

 حمد الله على السلامة اخى كوبرا

----------


## fundays22

> اعتقاادي ان هناااالك فرصة على الدولار فرنك على فريم الساعة الدخوووول من السعر الحالي 1.2164 طبعااا شراء وعزز الى 100 نقطة بالكثير الهدف 50 نقطة ( لااااااا للطمع ) 
> طبعااا ديمووو علشاان لاااا نتورط احناااا الان نجرب كل شئ 
> تحياااتي

 اخي خد بالك من فريم ربع ساعة

----------


## eyad61

> اخي خد بالك من فريم ربع ساعة

 الحمد لله الصفقة حققت 50 نقطة تقريباااا 
وبدون تعزيز
للمعلومية ( حساب حقيقي )  :Boxing: 
بس لااا تعلمون عرابي  :Hands:

----------


## cobra100

> حمد الله على السلامة اخى كوبرا

 الله يسلمك اخي

----------


## anwar

اليورو دولار 
شراء 15 د

----------


## cobra100

> اليورو دولار 
> شراء 15 د

 لا انصحك بالشراء الاب لان في امكانية انه يكمل في النزول

----------


## cobra100

بالنسبة لليورو باوند يوجد نقطة مقاومة في 8460 اذا اخترقها فسوف يصل الى 8474  ثم 8489

----------


## mohamed hamed

اخى كوبرا ايه رأيك فى المجنون سعر البيع 141.68 هل اغلق الصفقة بخسارة 
ام انتظر

----------


## anwar

ترقبو
اليورو دولار
15 د

----------


## اشرف عبد العزيز

اخوانى الافاضل 
لى اخ عزيز طلب منى قراءة الاستراتيجية الخاصة بمركز الثقل لما فيها الخير الكثير بارك الله لمن طرحها فارجو من اخوانى الافاضل ان يعطونا اخر المؤشرات التى نعمل بها وايضا الشرح لنقف على اخر التطورات الخاصة بالاستراتيجية وكيفية العمل بها 
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## anwar

> اخوانى الافاضل 
> لى اخ عزيز طلب منى قراءة الاستراتيجية الخاصة بمركز الثقل لما فيها الخير الكثير بارك الله لمن طرحها فارجو من اخوانى الافاضل ان يعطونا اخر المؤشرات التى نعمل بها وايضا الشرح لنقف على اخر التطورات الخاصة بالاستراتيجية وكيفية العمل بها 
> وجزاكم الله خيرا

 موفق خير ان شاء الله
توجد فى اول صفح الشرح والاستراتجيه

----------


## eyad61

اليورو دولار على 5 دقائق بيع من 1.2674  التعزيز الى 75 نقطة والهدف من 15 الى 20 نقطة

----------


## eyad61

> اليورو دولار على 5 دقائق بيع من 1.2674 التعزيز الى 75 نقطة والهدف من 15 الى 20 نقطة

 تحقق الهدف 15 نقطة  :AA:

----------


## cobra100

> اخى كوبرا ايه رأيك فى المجنون سعر البيع 141.68 هل اغلق الصفقة بخسارة 
> ام انتظر

 ارجو ان تعذرني لاني لم ارد عليك و ذالك لاني لم اكن موجود 
المجنون و اليورو دولار بيع

----------


## عمرو الكيلانى

> ارجو ان تعذرني لاني لم ارد عليك و ذالك لاني لم اكن موجود 
> المجنون و اليورو دولار بيع

 اخى كوبرا معلش خليك معايا وحدة وحدة جايز انا فهمى ضيق او مش فاهم 
دلوقتى مش المفترض انو البيع بيتم من عند الخط الازرق العريض او الى تحته صح 
طب حضرتك فى الفرصه بتاعت اليورو دولار  السعر لسه موصلش  للخط ده 
هل فى تغيير فى الاستراتجيجه ولا انا من الاول فاهم خطأ 
جزاك الله خير ومعلش تعبك

----------


## cobra100

> اخى كوبرا معلش خليك معايا وحدة وحدة جايز انا فهمى ضيق او مش فاهم 
> دلوقتى مش المفترض انو البيع بيتم من عند الخط الازرق العريض او الى تحته صح 
> طب حضرتك فى الفرصه بتاعت اليورو دولار  السعر لسه موصلش  للخط ده 
> هل فى تغيير فى الاستراتجيجه ولا انا من الاول فاهم خطأ 
> جزاك الله خير ومعلش تعبك

 اخي انظر الى الشمعة الصاعدة قبل الاخير سوف تجدها قد لمست الخط الازرق
و بالنسبة لي اقوم بالبيع من ال3 خطوط و مستعمل التعزيز ( التبريد )

----------


## basomakm

فرصة شراء
 USD /CHF 
5 MIN

----------


## cobra100

انظر الى هذه الصورة و تابع اليورو دولار فاذا اتت فيه شمعة بعد هذه الشمعة هابطة فقم بالبيع مع بداية الشمعة التالية لانه تقريبا سوف ينتهي صعوده مع نهاية هذه الشمعة و ينزل على الاقل 50 او 30 نقطة لكي تكون حركته صحيحة
تابع الخطوط الزرقاء و ستفهم ما اعنيه

----------


## عمرو الكيلانى

> انظر الى هذه الصورة و تابع اليورو دولار فاذا اتت فيه شمعة بعد هذه الشمعة هابطة فقم بالبيع مع بداية الشمعة التالية لانه تقريبا سوف ينتهي صعوده مع نهاية هذه الشمعة و ينزل على الاقل 50 او 30 نقطة لكي تكون حركته صحيحة
> تابع الخطوط الزرقاء و ستفهم ما اعنيه

 جزاك الله خير لتوضيحك

----------


## ابو لاما

> اخى كوبرا معلش خليك معايا وحدة وحدة جايز انا فهمى ضيق او مش فاهم 
> دلوقتى مش المفترض انو البيع بيتم من عند الخط الازرق العريض او الى تحته صح 
> طب حضرتك فى الفرصه بتاعت اليورو دولار السعر لسه موصلش للخط ده 
> هل فى تغيير فى الاستراتجيجه ولا انا من الاول فاهم خطأ 
> جزاك الله خير ومعلش تعبك

  

> اخي انظر الى الشمعة الصاعدة قبل الاخير سوف تجدها قد لمست الخط الازرق
> و بالنسبة لي اقوم بالبيع من ال3 خطوط و مستعمل التعزيز ( التبريد )

 كلا له طريقته وهذه الاستراتيجية مرنة جدا فيمكنك المتاجرة في عدة فريمات من الدقيقة الئ الاربعة ساعات بشرط ان تتاكد من المؤشرات الاخرئ لذلك هي اقوئ من مؤشر بلخياط الاصلئ الذي يستخدم للاربعة ساعات فقط حتئ والحمدلله اولا واخرا المهم انا استخدم كل الفريمات مع شرط التاكد من الترند في فريم الاربع ساعات وابيع او اشترئ من الخطوط فقط  بهدف 30 - 50 نقطة فقط . :Regular Smile:  لكم كل الود والتقدير. :Regular Smile:

----------


## خاطر

عرابي    الله يوفقك  وانا كنت انتظرك   انا الموشرات موشغاله عندي وابي وجهه نظرك فقط   لل   دولار يورو   الباوند دولار    نقاط الله يوفقك   .

----------


## mohamed hamed

اخى كوبرا تم بيع المجنون بسعر  141.69 ما هو اول مستهدف ليه

----------


## تداولaaa

السلام عليكم 
اخي ابو العون لدي بايع 3 لوت على اليورو من 1.2650/1.2680/1.2715 
لحساي بتحمل حتى 1.2850 
شو رايك اخي العزيز؟

----------


## ابوعادل

اليورو دولار للمراقبه بيع   والله كريم

----------


## man4com

> السلام عليكم 
> اخي ابو العون لدي بايع 3 لوت على اليورو من 1.2650/1.2680/1.2715 
> لحساي بتحمل حتى 1.2850 
> شو رايك اخي العزيز؟

 اخي الكريم انا في رايي يجب ان تتعلم الاستراتيجية ولا تاخد الراي يعني فرضا ابوا عون من بعد ادنه قالك اووكي ماشي ممتاز و لااااا قدر الله خسرت الصفقة  هل ستحمل ابو عون المسوولية .. لا ياخي الفوركس لي كدلك ..  انا راي ان تتعلم الاستراتيجة علي الديمو وتتقنها ومن بعدها تستطيع اتخاد القرارات بنفسك علي كلا الاستراتيجة ممتازة وحلوة لي فاهمها كويس  وتقبل ودي واحترامي وهدا مجرد راي لا اكتر ولا اقل وسامحني علي التدخل  تحياتي ليك اخي الكريم

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم 
> اخي ابو العون لدي بايع 3 لوت على اليورو من 1.2650/1.2680/1.2715 
> لحساي بتحمل حتى 1.2850 
> شو رايك اخي العزيز؟

 اخئ الكريم علئ اي اساس بدات البيع من 1.2650 المفترض انك تبداء تبيع من الخط الازرق عند 1.2721 . :Regular Smile:  علئ العموم اصبر وحاول اخرج بسرعة . :Regular Smile:  لانه في فريم الاربع ساعات الارتفاع لسا يدوب بادئ والترند صاعد للان . :Regular Smile:  لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> عرابي    الله يوفقك  وانا كنت انتظرك   انا الموشرات موشغاله عندي وابي وجهه نظرك فقط   لل   دولار يورو   الباوند دولار    نقاط الله يوفقك    .

 يمكن البيع باهداف صغيرة لكن الترند صاعد للان . :Regular Smile:  اذن الافضل الانتظار للدخول شراءمن مناطق جيدة . :Regular Smile:  لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## خاطر

> يمكن البيع باهداف صغيرة لكن الترند صاعد للان . اذن الافضل الانتظار للدخول شراءمن مناطق جيدة . لك كل الود والتقدير .

      يعطيك الف عافيه   اشكرك

----------


## تداولaaa

> اخئ الكريم علئ اي اساس بدات البيع من 1.2650 المفترض انك تبداء تبيع من الخط الازرق عند 1.2721 . علئ العموم اصبر وحاول اخرج بسرعة . لانه في فريم الاربع ساعات الارتفاع لسا يدوب بادئ والترند صاعد للان . لك كل الود والتقدير .

 مشكور اخي ابو العون... انا قرات الاستراتيجيه ومتابع معك واخر بيع كان من تحت الخط الازرق على فريم الساعه بخمس نقاط لكن انا بصراحه اخطات في اول بيعين... 
شكرا جزيلا

----------


## ابو لاما

> مشكور اخي ابو العون... انا قرات الاستراتيجيه ومتابع معك واخر بيع كان من تحت الخط الازرق على فريم الساعه بخمس نقاط لكن انا بصراحه اخطات في اول بيعين... 
> شكرا جزيلا

 طمنئ عليك ان شاء الله خرجت . :Regular Smile:  لازم التقيد بالخطوط و30 - 50 نقطة فقط من دون طمع عكس الترند . :Regular Smile:

----------


## تداولaaa

> طمنئ عليك ان شاء الله خرجت . لازم التقيد بالخطوط و30 - 50 نقطة فقط من دون طمع عكس الترند .

  
مشكور ابو العون... خرجت من البيعين الي من 26
ومحتفظ من 1.2715 
مشكور على اهتمامك ابو العون الله يفتحها عليك وانا بسكر على عشر نقاط ربح وما بتفرق عندي لكن انا حسيت اني علقت في اول بيعين وحاولت اصلح... 
الله يفتحها عليك من اوسع ابوابه دنيا واخره اخوي

----------


## AL-FARIS

اخي عرابي بالنسبة لصفقة الدولار - فرنك 
على فريم الساعة  
كانت الصفقة قوية حيث مؤشر الزمن ثلاث خطوط شراء قوية  
والسعر كان عند الخط الأصفر بل تحته  
وتم الشراء من تلك النقطة  
وكانت 1.2195 حيث كان الخط يساوي هذه النقطة  
والان نزل واصبح الخط يساوي 1.2145 
يعني خسارة 40 نقطة  
فهذه هي مشكلة تغير المؤشر حيث لا تستطيع أن تعمل له باك تست  
لذلك يا ليت لو تكون هناك طريقة  
لوضع التوصيات بدون شارت بس بالكتابة مثلاً 
اليورو - باوند
5 د 
بيع
8485
الهدف: 20 نقطة 
وهكذا لكي يتم حصر النقاط  
لأن العمل هذا لا ينفع ولا يتقنه سوى المحترفون وقليل ما هم

----------


## ابو لاما

> اخي عرابي بالنسبة لصفقة الدولار - فرنك 
> على فريم الساعة  
> كانت الصفقة قوية حيث مؤشر الزمن ثلاث خطوط شراء قوية  
> والسعر كان عند الخط الأصفر بل تحته  
> وتم الشراء من تلك النقطة  
> وكانت 1.2195 حيث كان الخط يساوي هذه النقطة  
> والان نزل واصبح الخط يساوي 1.2145 
> يعني خسارة 40 نقطة  
> فهذه هي مشكلة تغير المؤشر حيث لا تستطيع أن تعمل له باك تست  
> ...

 مؤشرالزمن المفترض ان يكون اصفر واخضر فقط للدخول واللون الاصفر ثلاثة اعمدة. :Regular Smile:  لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## وسيم العتيبي

اخوي عرابي كيف ممكن ان اضع مؤشر الزمن للشموع الصفراء بشكل منفرد ؟؟  
ما هو اسم الملف لانو عندي يطلع اعمده زرقاء متتاليه  اللي اسمه candle avareg_v3
كيف اخرجه اعمده صفراء ؟ :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> اخوي عرابي كيف ممكن ان اضع مؤشر الزمن للشموع الصفراء بشكل منفرد ؟؟  
> ما هو اسم الملف لانو عندي يطلع اعمده زرقاء متتاليه اللي اسمه candle avareg_v3
> كيف اخرجه اعمده صفراء ؟

 عادئ من المؤشرات فوق اختاره واختار اللون اصفر والاعدادات4 ,1,1, 3 . :Regular Smile:

----------


## Victorious

> مؤشرالزمن المفترض ان يكون اصفر واخضر فقط للدخول واللون الاصفر ثلاثة اعمدة. لك كل الود والتقدير .

 أبوعون...يلا هجوم على الفيبر والسويسى؟!!!

----------


## ابو لاما

> أبوعون...يلا هجوم على الفيبر والسويسى؟!!!

 لا لسا مؤشر الزمن ما زال فيه خط ازرق في فريم الاربع ساعات . :Regular Smile:

----------


## adeladel

اخى الكريم عرابى  جزاك الله كل خير
هل الفرصة على ال EUR/JPY صحيحة على فريم الساعة 
و اعذرنى حيث انى لن استطيع ان ارفق الشارت لبطىء الانترنت عندى
و جزاك الله كل خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك

----------


## الرقم الالكتروني

مرحبا بالجميع  
اخي ابو عون اش رايك في المجنون على فريم الساعه هل هو بيع ؟؟  
خاصة انه ملا مس الخط الازرق

----------


## eyad61

شبااااب انااا في العمل الان لااا ارى اي شااارت الاااااااAdvanced Currency Markets - Forex Chart
اذا هناالك فرص من 15 دقيقة وفوووق ضعوهااا

----------


## 10pips

> شبااااب انااا في العمل الان لااا ارى اي شااارت الاااااااAdvanced Currency Markets - Forex Chart
> اذا هناالك فرص من 15 دقيقة وفوووق ضعوهااا

 تفضل اخي هذا شارت اليورو ,, اظنها فرصة بيع جيدة بهدف 30-50 نقطة .. لكن انا لا اتحمل المسؤولية ,, موفق ان شاء الله

----------


## cobra100

ممكن اخي عرابي تقول لي كيف يمكنني دمج مؤشرين مع بعض في مؤشر واحد 
على فكرة افضل طريقة للربح من هذه الاستراتيجية هي بفتح عدة عقود مع بعض بهدف 10 نقاط
لنحسبها
فتحت 10 عقود بهدف 10 نقاط = ربح 100 نقطة في اقل من 5 دقائق

----------


## eslam_sha

هلى هذه فرصة بيع ولماذا ؟
تقبل ودى

----------


## cobra100

> هلى هذه فرصة بيع ولماذا ؟
> تقبل ودى

 تلك فرصة بيع لماذا
لان السعر التمس الخط الازرق و وجود 3 اشارات بمؤشر الزمن الصفراء و وجود اشارة خضراء
فماذا تنتظر

----------


## Sonah

فرصه ولا اروع ..  
SELL  EUR/GBP

----------


## cobra100

هذا ما قصدته بكلامي انظرو الى حسابي قمت بفتح 4 صفقات مع بعض و كان الربح 160 نقطة في اقل من 7 دقائق

----------


## dealer1

اعتذار

----------


## mu7amd

بيعت الجنه دولار والحمد الله ربح على فريم اربع ساعة 
جزاكم الله خير رغم اني لم اتقن الطريقة ميه ميه
لكن منكم نستفيد

----------


## AL-FARIS

الآن عرفت سر النتائج في توقيع كوبرا !! ؟؟
حيث أنه يحسب لكل عقد نقاطه وهذا خطأ في احتساب النقاط والصحيح هو كم عدد النقاط لكل فرصة وليس لكل عقد

----------


## 10pips

> ممكن اخي عرابي تقول لي كيف يمكنني دمج مؤشرين مع بعض في مؤشر واحد 
> على فكرة افضل طريقة للربح من هذه الاستراتيجية هي بفتح عدة عقود مع بعض بهدف 10 نقاط
> لنحسبها
> فتحت 10 عقود بهدف 10 نقاط = ربح 100 نقطة في اقل من 5 دقائق

 بالنسبة لدمج مؤشرين ,, ببساطة قم بسحب المؤشر الذي تريده و ارميه فوق المؤشر الذي تريد .. يجب ان تقوم بسحب المؤشر من قائمة ال navigator وليس من insert . 
ثانيا بالنسبة للهدف الصغير مع عقود كثيرة ,, اختلف معك بشدة .. افرض انك فتحت 10 عقود كمثالك وعكس السعر معك 20 - 30 - 40 او 50 نقطة ... هكذا ستكون الخسارة كارثة طبعا .. انتظر تعليقك

----------


## abdrehman

الدولار فرنك فرصة شراء على جميع الفريمات

----------


## cobra100

> الآن عرفت سر النتائج في توقيع كوبرا !! ؟؟
> حيث أنه يحسب لكل عقد نقاطه وهذا خطأ في احتساب النقاط والصحيح هو كم عدد النقاط لكل فرصة وليس لكل عقد

 كلامك صح و بالنسبة لعدد النقاط بالتوقيع فهي صحيحة فانا اقوم باحتساب عدد النقاط لكل فرصة اما عدد النقاط في الصفقة التي فتح فهي 20 نقطة و السبب و راء كتابتي عدد النقاط في المشاركة اعلاه  هو انه في مكان اني ابق احسب الربح اردت تفسيرها بالنقاط فقط لا غير 
اما بالنسبة لحساب النقاط اقوم بحساب قيمة نقاط الفرص 
فمثلا قمت بفتح 
4 عقود بالكيبل كل عقد اعطى ربح 30 نقطة يعني المجموع يكون 120 هنا لا اقوم باحتساب هذا المجموع فقط اقوم باحتساب 30 لان الفرصة اعطت 30 نقطة فقط
و اما اذا فتحتحت 
عقد بالكيبل و عقد بالمجنون و اليورو و الين هنا اقوم باحتساب جميع النقاط التي اعطت بكل عقد لان الفرص متنوع و ليست على عملة واحدة

----------


## cobra100

> بالنسبة لدمج مؤشرين ,, ببساطة قم بسحب المؤشر الذي تريده و ارميه فوق المؤشر الذي تريد .. يجب ان تقوم بسحب المؤشر من قائمة ال navigator وليس من insert . 
> ثانيا بالنسبة للهدف الصغير مع عقود كثيرة ,, اختلف معك بشدة .. افرض انك فتحت 10 عقود كمثالك وعكس السعر معك 20 - 30 - 40 او 50 نقطة ... هكذا ستكون الخسارة كارثة طبعا .. انتظر تعليقك

 و لكن اذا كانت لديك نقطة قوية و اذا دخلت منها فسوف تمشي على الاقل 20 نقطة في نفس الاتجاه الي دخلت منه و ترتد 10 او 15 نقطة  هنا تستطيع الدخول بشرط ان يكون الهدف 10 نقاط و سبق ان ارفقت طريقة للدخول بها و مضمونة ال 10 نقاط بنسبة 95%

----------


## 10pips

> و لكن اذا كانت لديك نقطة قوية و اذا دخلت منها فسوف تمشي على الاقل 20 نقطة في نفس الاتجاه الي دخلت منه و ترتد 10 او 15 نقطة هنا تستطيع الدخول بشرط ان يكون الهدف 10 نقاط و سبق ان ارفقت طريقة للدخول بها و مضمونة ال 10 نقاط بنسبة 95%

 اخي احذر من هذه الطريقة فهي الطريق السريع للمارجن كول .. نصيحتي خليك على طريقة التبريد كل ما عكس معك السعر ,, مع ادارة رأس مال سليمة .. ولا تطمع ! ( نصيحة من اخ لاخ )  :Regular Smile:

----------


## anwar

السلام عليكم
شباب اشرايكم بالمجنوووووون

----------


## fx35

يأخوان هل المجنون فريم الساعه بيع

----------


## رنين الفراق

> يأخوان هل المجنون فريم الساعه بيع

  
لاااا اخي لان احتمال المجنون فارتفاع...

----------


## fx35

> لاااا اخي لان احتمال المجنون فارتفاع...

 مشكور على التجاوب معي

----------


## mu7amd

هل الفرصة صحيحة الان على الجنيه دولار ؟؟؟

----------


## Sonah

انا شغال تـبـريـد على  Eur/JPY  اللي عكس التوقعات واستمر بلارتفاع     احلى شئ ان حسابي ديمو !  الاعصاب 10 على 10     مؤشر الثقل اعـاد رسم نفسه ! مع الارتفاع الجديد لــ    Eur/JPY

----------


## eyad61

نصيحة اذا الترند العام صعوووود لاااا تأخذ بيع ولكن تحرى مناااطق الشرااااء 
والعكس في الترند النزووووول تحرى المناطق التى فيهااااا بيع 
نصيحه يجب ان تكوون في البااال وقد نبه اخونااا عرابي  لهذااااااا

----------


## anwar

الدولار بينزل!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

----------


## khaldon999

قمت ببيع  المجنون  علي  145.98  وحتي الان خاسر 80  نقطة فهل اقوم  باغلاق الصفقة ام هل هناك امكانية لهبوطة مرة اخري
ولكم شكري

----------


## حمد

> قمت ببيع المجنون علي 145.98 وحتي الان خاسر 80 نقطة فهل اقوم باغلاق الصفقة ام هل هناك امكانية لهبوطة مرة اخري
> ولكم شكري

  
اهلا وسهلا     
اعتقد المجنون  نزول فوق 100  نقطه   انتهي من الحد اليومي الحركته

----------


## fx35

> قمت ببيع المجنون علي 145.98 وحتي الان خاسر 80 نقطة فهل اقوم باغلاق الصفقة ام هل هناك امكانية لهبوطة مرة اخري
> ولكم شكري

 والله كنت ابا ابيعه لكن أنا الأن انتظر تكون شمعه هبطه تحت الخط الأزرق وانشاء الله خير

----------


## رنين الفراق

> قمت ببيع المجنون علي 145.98 وحتي الان خاسر 80 نقطة فهل اقوم باغلاق الصفقة ام هل هناك امكانية لهبوطة مرة اخري
> ولكم شكري

 فعتقادي المتواضع انه راح يصل لمناطق147 وبعدها الله اعلم يمكن ينزل!!

----------


## حمد

> اهلا وسهلا  
> اعتقد المجنون نزول فوق 100 نقطه انتهي من الحد اليومي الحركته

 اعطي بيع الان ممكن تعزز

----------


## Sonah

الله يكون بعون  اصحاب الحسابات الحقيقيه     
مازلت اعمل تبريد !

----------


## وسيم العتيبي

> عادئ من المؤشرات فوق اختاره واختار اللون اصفر والاعدادات4 ,1,1, 3 .

 مشكووور يا طيب   :Eh S(7):

----------


## **ابوزياد**

مؤشر البيفوت اكد التشبع

----------


## Pro Trade

> انا شغال تـبـريـد على Eur/JPY اللي عكس التوقعات واستمر بلارتفاع   احلى شئ ان حسابي ديمو ! الاعصاب 10 على 10    مؤشر الثقل اعـاد رسم نفسه ! مع الارتفاع الجديد لــ Eur/JPY

 السلام عليكم يا اخوان كيفك يا برينس :Teeth Smile: (عرابي) الحمد لله الاستراتيجيه خرجت من فترة الاختبارات بتفوق ما شاء الله لكن يوجد لدي اقتراح رح يكشف لنا المنطقه الغامضه من هذا المؤشر وهو الباك تست المعتمد باختصار ممكن انا نعمل المؤشر غير قابل لاعادة رسم نفسه مع ان ممكن يكشف خفايا لم نتمنى حدوثها ولاكن والله افضل من الستوب لوز ووقتها ستكون لدينا نظره افضل للتوصل الى تطورات جديده هذا لا يعني ان المؤشر ليس قوي والله على ما اقول شهيد لم يضرب لي ستوب لوز واحد ولاكنني اسعى دائمآ للتطوير..  مجرد اقتراح وصاحب المؤشر له الحقوق الكامله وهو حر . جزاك الله الخير العظيم.  :Asvc:

----------


## ابو لاما

> فرصه ولا اروع ..   SELL EUR/GBP

   

> انا شغال تـبـريـد على Eur/JPY اللي عكس التوقعات واستمر بلارتفاع   احلى شئ ان حسابي ديمو ! الاعصاب 10 على 10    مؤشر الثقل اعـاد رسم نفسه ! مع الارتفاع الجديد لــ Eur/JPY

   

> الله يكون بعون اصحاب الحسابات الحقيقيه   مازلت اعمل تبريد !

 عندك اخطاء قاتلة  1-دخلت عكس الترند الذئ اذا تم تحديده من فريم الاربعة ساعات فهو صاعد ولماذا تحدد الترند لانك تستخدم فريم زمنئ صغير  2-لم يصل السعر الئ الخط الازرق اصلا وقمت ان بالبيع من مناطق الخطوط المنقطة وهذا مخالف للقواعد  3-مؤشر الزمن لم يعطئ اشارة صحيحة للبيع بعد فالاعمدة الصفراء لم تعكس اتجاها بعد. :Regular Smile:  ارجو التنبه لما سبق ذكره . :Regular Smile:  لكم كل الود والتقدير. :Regular Smile:

----------


## خاطر

لا تعليق على ابداعك    هنئيا لنا بك     حبيبنا اخبار الباوند دولار لا هنت        تحياتي العطره الك   .

----------


## drtimo

ربنا يباركلك على المجهود الاكثر من الرائع اخ عرابي
ولكن اخر نقطة في المشاركة الفائتة غير واضحة 
عند تجاوز مؤشر الزمن الثلاث مستويات ننتظره حتى يتغير شكله ثم ندخل بالبيع؟

----------


## عبدالله المعايطة

> عندك اخطاء قاتلة  1-دخلت عكس الترند الذئ اذا تم تحديده من فريم الاربعة ساعات فهو صاعد ولماذا تحدد الترند لانك تستخدم فريم زمنئ صغير  2-لم يصل السعر الئ الخط الازرق اصلا وقمت ان بالبيع من مناطق الخطوط المنقطة وهذا مخالف للقواعد  3-مؤشر الزمن لم يعطئ اشارة صحيحة للبيع بعد فالاعمدة الصفراء لم تعكس اتجاها بعد. ارجو التنبه لما سبق ذكره . لكم كل الود والتقدير.

 ابو عون الغالي
انا طبقت نظريتك على فريم 4 ساعات
وبعت من فوق الخط الازرق لليورو دولار والنيوزلندي دولار
واشتريت الدولار فرنك من تحت الخط الاصفر
ومازال السعر يعاكس الصفقات
في اشي خطأ بعملياتي يرجى الرد؟ وكم يبقى المؤشر ثابتا في نقاطه يعنى كل متى يتغير شكل المؤشر؟
وجزاك الله كل خير

----------


## khaldon999

السلام  
استفسار بسيط  
اليورو دولار  هل هي فرصة بيع ام نتريث قليلا

----------


## ysewellam

> عندك اخطاء قاتلة  1-دخلت عكس الترند الذئ اذا تم تحديده من فريم الاربعة ساعات فهو صاعد ولماذا تحدد الترند لانك تستخدم فريم زمنئ صغير  2-لم يصل السعر الئ الخط الازرق اصلا وقمت ان بالبيع من مناطق الخطوط المنقطة وهذا مخالف للقواعد  3-مؤشر الزمن لم يعطئ اشارة صحيحة للبيع بعد فالاعمدة الصفراء لم تعكس اتجاها بعد. ارجو التنبه لما سبق ذكره . لكم كل الود والتقدير.

 *
ابو عون كيف الحال ,انا عايز اتاكد الترند بيظهر من ميل الخطوط ؟؟يعنى لو الميل للاسفل يبقى ترند نزول والعكس صحيح؟...شكرا*

----------


## نسبO

اضيف على كلام ابو عون انه اليورو ين على اليومي يادوب في بداية ترند صاعد فكيف نتحرك معه بيع ... فحركته على الاربع ساعات واليومي هي شراء وأي فرصة على الفريمات الصغيرة تحقق الشروط شراء فلاتتردد فهي في الاتجه العام ... 
بقي ملاحظة هي ان الاخ سوناه كان يبيع عى الخط الازرق ويتحرك فيم بعد الخط وشراءه في هذه الحالة الفنية صحيح لكن مخالف في الاتجاه العام للترند والصفقات عموما   
تحياتي

----------


## ابو لاما

> لا تعليق على ابداعك     هنئيا لنا بك     حبيبنا اخبار الباوند دولار لا هنت        تحياتي العطره الك    .

 بيع اخئ الكريم . :Regular Smile:    

> ربنا يباركلك على المجهود الاكثر من الرائع اخ عرابي
> ولكن اخر نقطة في المشاركة الفائتة غير واضحة 
> عند تجاوز مؤشر الزمن الثلاث مستويات ننتظره حتى يتغير شكله ثم ندخل بالبيع؟

 نعم اذا كان متجه لاعلئ ننتظر حتئ يعكس لاسفل او العكس . :Regular Smile:    

> ابو عون الغالي
> انا طبقت نظريتك على فريم 4 ساعات
> وبعت من فوق الخط الازرق لليورو دولار والنيوزلندي دولار
> واشتريت الدولار فرنك من تحت الخط الاصفر
> ومازال السعر يعاكس الصفقات
> في اشي خطأ بعملياتي يرجى الرد؟ وكم يبقى المؤشر ثابتا في نقاطه يعنى كل متى يتغير شكل المؤشر؟
> وجزاك الله كل خير

 لا بد ان يحدث بعض الانعكاس واقدره ب200 نقطة علئ اكثر تقدير لكن السعر لا بد ان يصحح وننتظر انتهاء الفترة الامريكية لعودة الامور الئ طبيعتها ان شاء الله . :Regular Smile:    

> السلام 
> استفسار بسيط 
> اليورو دولار هل هي فرصة بيع ام نتريث قليلا

 نعم فرصة جيدة للبيع . :Regular Smile:    

> *ابو عون كيف الحال ,انا عايز اتاكد الترند بيظهر من ميل الخطوط ؟؟يعنى لو الميل للاسفل يبقى ترند نزول والعكس صحيح؟...شكرا*

 الترند نعرفها من متجه السعر هل هو متجه لاعلئ من اسفل من الخط الاصفر او متجه من اعلئ من الخط الازرق للخط الاصفر في فريم الاربعة ساعات . :Regular Smile:  لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## روووح_ابوظبي

الله  يعطيك   الف  عافية  على  مساعدة اخوانك  و  هذا  الشي  مب غريب  على  هل السعودية  
بس  سؤالي  يا اخوي الحين  انا الي  فاهمنه  من الاستراتيجية   الخط الازرق  للبيع و الاصفر  شراء   بس يكون  عمود الزمن   متخطي  81 و لا -81     لكن الي مب فاهمنه   الشرط  الثالث  و الي هو الالوان  الاصفر  و الاخضر و الازرق

----------


## mdraw

بصراحة لم أفهم الإستراتيجية لحد الآن بسبب :  أن كل مشارك شارته مختلف عن الآخر  نريد شرح من الألف إلى الياء رجاااااااااااءً  يعني خطوط صفراء أو خضراء للأعلى أم للأسفل  أم ماذا ....؟    والله ضعنا   يرجى توحيد الشارت عند كل الأعضاء

----------


## ysewellam

> بيع اخئ الكريم .    نعم اذا كان متجه لاعلئ ننتظر حتئ يعكس لاسفل او العكس .    لا بد ان يحدث بعض الانعكاس واقدره ب200 نقطة علئ اكثر تقدير لكن السعر لا بد ان يصحح وننتظر انتهاء الفترة الامريكية لعودة الامور الئ طبيعتها ان شاء الله .    نعم فرصة جيدة للبيع .    الترند نعرفها من متجه السعر هل هو متجه لاعلئ من اسفل من الخط الاصفر او متجه من اعلئ من الخط الازرق للخط الاصفر في فريم الاربعة ساعات . لكم كل الود والتقدير .

  جزاك الله خير....والله ما قصرت

----------


## Sonah

بالفعل ! Eur/JPY بفريم 4 ساعات ماخذ ترند صاعد وانا داخل Sell وتبريد  بفريم 15 دقيقه !!  ههههه  :Drive1:    خطأ قاتل بس الحمد لله انه Demo  ... اجهاد العمل بالصباح  يخلي الواحد لا يركز  سأتابع الترند الكبير واسبح معاه بالربع ساعه   :Doh:

----------


## عبدالله المعايطة

المشكلة انو الان المؤشر اعاد رسم نفسه والموازين اختلفت ابو عون مشكور وما قصرت ولكن رجعنا لنفس المشكلة في المؤشرات الا وهي ملاحقة السعر وليس التنبؤ به. وتيقى يا ابوعون استاذ كبير احد عندو رأي بخصوص هالموضوع؟؟؟؟

----------


## ابوعادل

إيش رأيك يا كوبرا

----------


## ahmedfouad

> المشكلة انو الان المؤشر اعاد رسم نفسه والموازين اختلفت ابو عون مشكور وما قصرت ولكن رجعنا لنفس المشكلة في المؤشرات الا وهي ملاحقة السعر وليس التنبؤ به. وتيقى يا ابوعون استاذ كبير احد عندو رأي بخصوص هالموضوع؟؟؟؟

 فعلا ملاحقة السعر فى حالة الترند  هو تحدى لهذه الاستراتيجية الرائعة ومشكلة لابد لها من حل حتى نوصل هذه الاستراتيجية لأن تكون شاملة ومتكاملة لجميع الظروف وليس فقط للتذبذب..والكمال لله وحده.....أنا فعلا بأفكر فى ذلك لكن كيف....؟؟؟؟ ممكن أبو عون عنده رأى أو حد من الأخوة الأفاضل...يا ريت نتشارك.... :016:  :016:  :016:

----------


## mustafa83

ألاخ عرابي أنا مهتم جدا بالاستراتيجية  لكن بالملف المرفق بالصفحة الاولى هنالك أكثر من 14 مؤشر أي من هذه المؤشرات يجب استخدامها و هل طريقة الاخ كوبرا تختلف بمضمونها عن طريقتك ان انهما وجهان لعملة مركز الثقل

----------


## albaragvip

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  احببت ان اوضح لكم كيفية عمل هذا المؤشر بهذه المداخله اتمنى ان تكون مفيده للجميع  المؤشر يعمل على ثلاثة متغيرات (قيم) :  القيمه الأولى : m = Degree = زاوية الانحراف (الميل) وهذه اذا كلما زت قيمتها زادت شدة ميله مع السعر (تتبع السعر بقوة) والعكس  القيمه الثانيه : i=Deviation= الانفراج(التباعد) وهذه كلما زت قيمتها زاد تباعد الخطوط عن خط المنتصف  القيمه الثالثه : bars=Back_Bars= عدد الشموع التي على اساسها يتم احتساب (Range) المتوسط الحسابي لأغلاقاتها  ايش معنى الكلام هذا : اولا خلينا نراجع القيم التي اعتمدها الاستاذ ابوعون  m = Degree = القيمه 2  i=Deviation= هذا اعتمد 5 قيم كالتالي  1.1, اول الخطوط 1.8,ثاني الخطوط 2.5,ثالث الخطوط وهو العريض ازرق واصفر 3.5,رابع الخطوط البرتقالي 4.5,خامس الخطوط البرتقالي العريض والاخير  هذه الارقام هي معامل اضرب في المتوسط الحسابي لأغلاقات ((123 شمعه)) bars=Back_Bars= القيمه 123  القيم الناتجه من الضرب يضاف على خط المنتصف ونتج عنه الخطوط الزرقاء والبرتقالي ============= طرح من ==================== الصفراء =====  لماذا تتبع السعر؟ السبب ان القيم جميعها تبنى على اساس الشمعه الحاليه اي ان العد يبدأ من 0 - 123 شمعه سابقه وعند افتتاح شمعه جديده تحذف قيم الشمعه الاخيره وتضاف قيم الشمعه الجديده .  الان عرفنا آلية عمل المؤشر ماهو الحل ؟  عند دراستي للمؤشر وجدت ان القيمه 123 تساوي التالي:  فريم الساعه = 24 شمعه / 123 شمعه = خمسة ايام ( اي اسبوع ) فريم 4 ساعات  = شهر (4 اسابيع).  الخط الازرق والاخضر العريض = البايفوت الاسبوعي مضروب في فيبو 0.386 الخط البرتقالي العريض = البايفوت الاسبوعي مضروب في فيبو 1  خط المنتصف يعادل البايفوت الاسبوعي  الحل هو استخدام البايفوت الاسبوعي بكل بساطه  وتقبلو تحياتي

----------


## مضارب المجنون

ياليت اخي البراق تعطينا مؤشر للبايفوت الاسبوعي وهل نتاجر على الربع ساعه للبايفوت

----------


## medhat_777

> ياليت اخي البراق تعطينا مؤشر للبايفوت الاسبوعي وهل نتاجر على الربع ساعه للبايفوت

 اتفضل اخي في المرفقات مؤشر للبايفوت الاسبوعي

----------


## مضارب المجنون

جزاك الله كل خير اخي مدحت

----------


## رنين الفراق

> اتفضل اخي في المرفقات مؤشر للبايفوت الاسبوعي

   
شلون نستعمله؟؟

----------


## محمد ياسين

> شلون نستعمله؟؟

 تفضل اخوي  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t2034.html  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## abdelhfidj

> اتفضل اخي في المرفقات مؤشر للبايفوت الاسبوعي

 كيف يمكن اظافته الى الاستراتيجية؟

----------


## abdelhfidj

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  احببت ان اوضح لكم كيفية عمل هذا المؤشر بهذه المداخله اتمنى ان تكون مفيده للجميع  المؤشر يعمل على ثلاثة متغيرات (قيم) :  القيمه الأولى : m = Degree = زاوية الانحراف (الميل) وهذه اذا كلما زت قيمتها زادت شدة ميله مع السعر (تتبع السعر بقوة) والعكس  القيمه الثانيه : i=Deviation= الانفراج(التباعد) وهذه كلما زت قيمتها زاد تباعد الخطوط عن خط المنتصف  القيمه الثالثه : bars=Back_Bars= عدد الشموع التي على اساسها يتم احتساب (Range) المتوسط الحسابي لأغلاقاتها  ايش معنى الكلام هذا : اولا خلينا نراجع القيم التي اعتمدها الاستاذ ابوعون  m = Degree = القيمه 2  i=Deviation= هذا اعتمد 5 قيم كالتالي  1.1, اول الخطوط 1.8,ثاني الخطوط 2.5,ثالث الخطوط وهو العريض ازرق واصفر 3.5,رابع الخطوط البرتقالي 4.5,خامس الخطوط البرتقالي العريض والاخير  هذه الارقام هي معامل اضرب في المتوسط الحسابي لأغلاقات ((123 شمعه)) bars=Back_Bars= القيمه 123  القيم الناتجه من الضرب يضاف على خط المنتصف ونتج عنه الخطوط الزرقاء والبرتقالي ============= طرح من ==================== الصفراء =====  لماذا تتبع السعر؟ السبب ان القيم جميعها تبنى على اساس الشمعه الحاليه اي ان العد يبدأ من 0 - 123 شمعه سابقه وعند افتتاح شمعه جديده تحذف قيم الشمعه الاخيره وتضاف قيم الشمعه الجديده .  الان عرفنا آلية عمل المؤشر ماهو الحل ؟  عند دراستي للمؤشر وجدت ان القيمه 123 تساوي التالي:  فريم الساعه = 24 شمعه / 123 شمعه = خمسة ايام ( اي اسبوع ) فريم 4 ساعات  = شهر (4 اسابيع).  الخط الازرق والاخضر العريض = البايفوت الاسبوعي مضروب في فيبو 0.386 الخط البرتقالي العريض = البايفوت الاسبوعي مضروب في فيبو 1  خط المنتصف يعادل البايفوت الاسبوعي  الحل هو استخدام البايفوت الاسبوعي بكل بساطه  وتقبلو تحياتي

 كيف يمكن اظافته الى الاستراتيجية؟

----------


## القطرب

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  احببت ان اوضح لكم كيفية عمل هذا المؤشر بهذه المداخله اتمنى ان تكون مفيده للجميع  المؤشر يعمل على ثلاثة متغيرات (قيم) :  القيمه الأولى : m = Degree = زاوية الانحراف (الميل) وهذه اذا كلما زت قيمتها زادت شدة ميله مع السعر (تتبع السعر بقوة) والعكس  القيمه الثانيه : i=Deviation= الانفراج(التباعد) وهذه كلما زت قيمتها زاد تباعد الخطوط عن خط المنتصف  القيمه الثالثه : bars=Back_Bars= عدد الشموع التي على اساسها يتم احتساب (Range) المتوسط الحسابي لأغلاقاتها  ايش معنى الكلام هذا : اولا خلينا نراجع القيم التي اعتمدها الاستاذ ابوعون  m = Degree = القيمه 2  i=Deviation= هذا اعتمد 5 قيم كالتالي  1.1, اول الخطوط 1.8,ثاني الخطوط 2.5,ثالث الخطوط وهو العريض ازرق واصفر 3.5,رابع الخطوط البرتقالي 4.5,خامس الخطوط البرتقالي العريض والاخير  هذه الارقام هي معامل اضرب في المتوسط الحسابي لأغلاقات ((123 شمعه)) bars=Back_Bars= القيمه 123  القيم الناتجه من الضرب يضاف على خط المنتصف ونتج عنه الخطوط الزرقاء والبرتقالي ============= طرح من ==================== الصفراء =====  لماذا تتبع السعر؟ السبب ان القيم جميعها تبنى على اساس الشمعه الحاليه اي ان العد يبدأ من 0 - 123 شمعه سابقه وعند افتتاح شمعه جديده تحذف قيم الشمعه الاخيره وتضاف قيم الشمعه الجديده .  الان عرفنا آلية عمل المؤشر ماهو الحل ؟  عند دراستي للمؤشر وجدت ان القيمه 123 تساوي التالي:  فريم الساعه = 24 شمعه / 123 شمعه = خمسة ايام ( اي اسبوع ) فريم 4 ساعات = شهر (4 اسابيع).  الخط الازرق والاخضر العريض = البايفوت الاسبوعي مضروب في فيبو 0.386 الخط البرتقالي العريض = البايفوت الاسبوعي مضروب في فيبو 1  خط المنتصف يعادل البايفوت الاسبوعي  الحل هو استخدام البايفوت الاسبوعي بكل بساطه  وتقبلو تحياتي

 شكراً جزيلاً يا البراق على هذا الشرح الرائع.

----------


## ابراهيم نصار

> الحقيقة احب دائما ان اعطئ كل ذئ حقا حقه لذلك سوف اضع هذه النسب التئ تبين مساهمة كل شخص في هذا النظام  مؤشر مركز الثقل الاساسئ  1-عرابئ (ابوعون) 10 % قام بتحليل صور واستخدام معادلات لاخراج الصور النهائية . 2-ابراهيم نصار(البرنس ) 20 % قام بتزويد عرابئ باهم الافكار وراء اخراج المؤشر وتصحيح المسار الخاطئ للعمل 3-المحرر الصحفئ 20% قام بمراقبة المؤشر ومقارنته والمساهمة في اخراجه في هذه الصورة بخبرته الكبيرة 4-ابوسلطان 10 %زود عرابئ بمعادلات سهلت استخراج معادلات المؤشر. 5-طارق حسين 10% صحح مسار المؤشر باعدادته الاخيرة وساهم في تقوية اشارات المؤشر 6-ديدوسول 10 % له دور كبير في الدعم النفسي وتهيئة الظروف لاخراج هذه الاعدادات 7-توفيق 10%ساهم في معادلات المؤشر الاخيرة وتثبيتها  8-فوزي حكار5 % ساهم في معادلات المؤشر  9-wad ganan ود جان 5% ساهم بشارتاته في اخراج المؤشر صحيحا .  مؤشر الزمن  1-عرابئ 30 %  2-البراق 70 %  لكم كل الود والتقدير .

 والله لو كنت اعطتني 1% في تصحيحك يكون لي الشرف لما استأذ يعطيني الشرف والتعلم منه

----------


## anwar

السلام عليكم
صباح الخير شباب

----------


## ابو لاما

> المشكلة انو الان المؤشر اعاد رسم نفسه والموازين اختلفت ابو عون مشكور وما قصرت ولكن رجعنا لنفس المشكلة في المؤشرات الا وهي ملاحقة السعر وليس التنبؤ به. وتيقى يا ابوعون استاذ كبير احد عندو رأي بخصوص هالموضوع؟؟؟؟

 اخئ الكريم المؤشر لا بد ان يعيد رسم نفسه وهذه مرونة المهم هنا هو فهم مؤشر الزمن للدخول الصحيح قد اعدنا هذه النقطة مرارا وتكرار. :Regular Smile:  لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  احببت ان اوضح لكم كيفية عمل هذا المؤشر بهذه المداخله اتمنى ان تكون مفيده للجميع  المؤشر يعمل على ثلاثة متغيرات (قيم) :  القيمه الأولى : m = Degree = زاوية الانحراف (الميل) وهذه اذا كلما زت قيمتها زادت شدة ميله مع السعر (تتبع السعر بقوة) والعكس  القيمه الثانيه : i=Deviation= الانفراج(التباعد) وهذه كلما زت قيمتها زاد تباعد الخطوط عن خط المنتصف  القيمه الثالثه : bars=Back_Bars= عدد الشموع التي على اساسها يتم احتساب (Range) المتوسط الحسابي لأغلاقاتها  ايش معنى الكلام هذا : اولا خلينا نراجع القيم التي اعتمدها الاستاذ ابوعون  m = Degree = القيمه 2  i=Deviation= هذا اعتمد 5 قيم كالتالي  1.1, اول الخطوط 1.8,ثاني الخطوط 2.5,ثالث الخطوط وهو العريض ازرق واصفر 3.5,رابع الخطوط البرتقالي 4.5,خامس الخطوط البرتقالي العريض والاخير  هذه الارقام هي معامل اضرب في المتوسط الحسابي لأغلاقات ((123 شمعه)) bars=Back_Bars= القيمه 123  القيم الناتجه من الضرب يضاف على خط المنتصف ونتج عنه الخطوط الزرقاء والبرتقالي ============= طرح من ==================== الصفراء =====  لماذا تتبع السعر؟ السبب ان القيم جميعها تبنى على اساس الشمعه الحاليه اي ان العد يبدأ من 0 - 123 شمعه سابقه وعند افتتاح شمعه جديده تحذف قيم الشمعه الاخيره وتضاف قيم الشمعه الجديده .  الان عرفنا آلية عمل المؤشر ماهو الحل ؟  عند دراستي للمؤشر وجدت ان القيمه 123 تساوي التالي:  فريم الساعه = 24 شمعه / 123 شمعه = خمسة ايام ( اي اسبوع ) فريم 4 ساعات = شهر (4 اسابيع).  الخط الازرق والاخضر العريض = البايفوت الاسبوعي مضروب في فيبو 0.386 الخط البرتقالي العريض = البايفوت الاسبوعي مضروب في فيبو 1  خط المنتصف يعادل البايفوت الاسبوعي  الحل هو استخدام البايفوت الاسبوعي بكل بساطه  وتقبلو تحياتي

 ما شاء الله تبارك الله ذكاء وفهم عالئ ربنا يحفظك الاخ البراق  :Hands:

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم
> صباح الخير شباب

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته وصباح الفل والياسمين لاحلئ انور منور المنتدئ  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> والله لو كنت اعطتني 1% في تصحيحك يكون لي الشرف لما استأذ يعطيني الشرف والتعلم منه

 اخئ الكريم لا بد من اعطاء كل ذئ حق حقه والبعد عن الظلم حتئ يطرح الله البركة في العمل ويكون مفيد وهذا النظام للمتاجرة بجهد جماعئ عربي موحد مسلم والحمدلله وهو انجح نظام للان في العالم  والنظام رقم واحد والحمدلله  . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> الله يعطيك الف عافية على مساعدة اخوانك و هذا الشي مب غريب على هل السعودية 
> بس سؤالي يا اخوي الحين انا الي فاهمنه من الاستراتيجية الخط الازرق للبيع و الاصفر شراء بس يكون عمود الزمن متخطي 81 و لا -81 لكن الي مب فاهمنه الشرط الثالث و الي هو الالوان الاصفر و الاخضر و الازرق

 مؤشر الزمن فيه ثلاثة الوان اصفر واخضر وازرق  عندما يكون هناك لونان فقط اصفر واخضر فكر في الشراء عند ملامسة الخط الاصفر تحت . :Regular Smile:  وعندما يكون هناك لون ازرق في المؤشر فكر في البيع عند ملامسة الخط الازرق في الاعلئ . :Regular Smile:     

> بصراحة لم أفهم الإستراتيجية لحد الآن  بسبب :  أن كل مشارك شارته مختلف عن الآخر  نريد شرح من الألف إلى الياء رجاااااااااااءً  يعني خطوط صفراء أو خضراء للأعلى أم للأسفل  أم ماذا ....؟   والله ضعنا    يرجى توحيد الشارت عند كل الأعضاء

 مؤشر الزمن فيه ثلاثة الوان اصفر واخضر وازرق  عندما يكون هناك لونان فقط اصفر واخضر فكر في الشراء عند ملامسة الخط الاصفر تحت . :Regular Smile:  وعندما يكون هناك لون ازرق في المؤشر فكر في البيع عند ملامسة الخط الازرق في الاعلئ . :Regular Smile:   لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابو لاما

> ابو عون الغالي
> انا طبقت نظريتك على فريم 4 ساعات
> وبعت من فوق الخط الازرق لليورو دولار والنيوزلندي دولار
> واشتريت الدولار فرنك من تحت الخط الاصفر
> ومازال السعر يعاكس الصفقات
> في اشي خطأ بعملياتي يرجى الرد؟ وكم يبقى المؤشر ثابتا في نقاطه يعنى كل متى يتغير شكل المؤشر؟
> وجزاك الله كل خير

 مؤشر الزمن هل هو خط اصفر طويل وازرق حينها تبيع . :Regular Smile:  يا جماعة الخير النظام مكون من اثنين مؤشر مستويات ومؤشر زمن للدخول والخروج . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم يا اخوان كيفك يا برينس(عرابي) الحمد لله الاستراتيجيه خرجت من فترة الاختبارات بتفوق ما شاء الله لكن يوجد لدي اقتراح رح يكشف لنا المنطقه الغامضه من هذا المؤشر وهو الباك تست المعتمد باختصار ممكن انا نعمل المؤشر غير قابل لاعادة رسم نفسه مع ان ممكن يكشف خفايا لم نتمنى حدوثها ولاكن والله افضل من الستوب لوز ووقتها ستكون لدينا نظره افضل للتوصل الى تطورات جديده هذا لا يعني ان المؤشر ليس قوي والله على ما اقول شهيد لم يضرب لي ستوب لوز واحد ولاكنني اسعى دائمآ للتطوير..  مجرد اقتراح وصاحب المؤشر له الحقوق الكامله وهو حر . جزاك الله الخير العظيم.

 اخئ الكريم لا اعرف كيف اجرئ الباك تست والاستراتيجية ملك للجميع ونتاج الجميع فاجروء لها اللازم لعلكم تفيدوني معكم . :Regular Smile:  لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> إيش رأيك يا كوبرا

 اخئ الكريم لا بد ان يلامس السعر الخط الازرق او الاصفر . :Regular Smile:  لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## اشرف عبد العزيز

الاخ/ عرابى 
صباح الفل 
شكرا جزيلا على الشرح ولكن توجد مؤشرات كثيرة تم اضافتها على الاستراتيجية الاصلية رجاء مساعدة الاخوة فى اعطاءنا اخر مؤشر مستخدم لتطبيق ماذكرته فى المشاركة الاخيره
ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## ابو لاما

> الاخ/ عرابى 
> صباح الفل 
> شكرا جزيلا على الشرح ولكن توجد مؤشرات كثيرة تم اضافتها على الاستراتيجية الاصلية رجاء مساعدة الاخوة فى اعطاءنا اخر مؤشر مستخدم لتطبيق ماذكرته فى المشاركة الاخيره
> ولك جزيل الشكر

 صباح الورد اخئ العزيز اشرف والمؤشرات كلها في اول مشاركة في الموضوع تجدها هناك . :Regular Smile:  لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## mdraw

> مؤشر الزمن فيه ثلاثة الوان اصفر واخضر وازرق  عندما يكون هناك لونان فقط اصفر واخضر فكر في الشراء عند ملامسة الخط الاصفر تحت . وعندما يكون هناك لون ازرق في المؤشر فكر في البيع عند ملامسة الخط الازرق في الاعلئ .    مؤشر الزمن فيه ثلاثة الوان اصفر واخضر وازرق  عندما يكون هناك لونان فقط اصفر واخضر فكر في الشراء عند ملامسة الخط الاصفر تحت . وعندما يكون هناك لون ازرق في المؤشر فكر في البيع عند ملامسة الخط الازرق في الاعلئ .  لكم كل الود والتقدير .

   جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## pirlo777

صباح الورد يا أبوعون
ما رايك للباوند دولار؟؟؟
هل للشراء الان؟؟؟
ومشكووووور

----------


## فيصل-أبو سعيد

صباح الخيرات للجميع  :Regular Smile:   شكر للأخ البراق على إضافته المفيدة ولو أننا نحتاج لشرح آخر نقطة ذكرها فيما يتعلق بكيفية استخدام البيفوت الأسبوعي مع الاستراتيجية.  شكر حار لأبي عون على جهوده وسعة صدره في الشرح للجميع فجزاه الله كل خير.  شكر لكل من يتابع  ويثري الاستراتيجية فبارك الله في الجميع.

----------


## adeladel

اخوانى الكرام  افضل حل لعمل backtest هو ان نقوم بعمل اكسبرت للاستراتيجية و نعمل باكتست للاكسبرت

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

صباح الخيرات على الحبايب
لقد كان لدي ظرف طاريء والحمد لله عدى على خير مما ابعدني عن النت وبعد فتح النت قرأت مشاركات الاخوان ووجدت ان الاخوان يعتمدون الدخول على فريم الربع ساعة وهذا مقتل رهيب مع ان فريم الاربع ساعات يعطي صعود 
الاخوة الاعزاء لا تدخل على فريم صغير الا في حالة واحدة وهي عندما يكون فريم الاربع ساعات مؤشر للوضعية التي تريد
والافضل هو الدخول مع فريم الاربع ساعات مع اكتمال الشروط ومن ثم متابعة العملية على فريم الربع ساعة او النصف ساعة للخروج بربح كبير والله اعلم
متمنيا لكم الربح والسعادة التي وعد الله بها المتقين

----------


## ابو لاما

هذا نظامي الجديد . :Regular Smile:

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

عشت موفور الصحة والعافية والى الامام

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

الذي باع المجنون عند 147ز80 يخرج الان من الصفقة مهما كانت المغرياتلان الزوج عند نقطة ارتداد عند 144ز35

----------


## mu7amd

> هذا نظامي الجديد .

 ممكن ايضاح اكثر
وممكن تحميل التمبلت الجديد

----------


## ابو لاما

> ممكن ايضاح اكثر
> وممكن تحميل التمبلت الجديد

 يحتاج لعدة تجارب اولا و بعدها يمكن ان انزله ان شاء الله . :Regular Smile:

----------


## حمد

مشكور اخي ممكن موشر الزمن      
مشكور

----------


## القطرب

> مؤشر الزمن فيه ثلاثة الوان اصفر واخضر وازرق  عندما يكون هناك لونان فقط اصفر واخضر فكر في الشراء عند ملامسة الخط الاصفر تحت . وعندما يكون هناك لون ازرق في المؤشر فكر في البيع عند ملامسة الخط الازرق في الاعلئ .    مؤشر الزمن فيه ثلاثة الوان اصفر واخضر وازرق  عندما يكون هناك لونان فقط اصفر واخضر فكر في الشراء عند ملامسة الخط الاصفر تحت . وعندما يكون هناك لون ازرق في المؤشر فكر في البيع عند ملامسة الخط الازرق في الاعلئ .  لكم كل الود والتقدير .

   من فضلك يا أبو عون .. أشرح هذا الملخص على شارت... أعطينا مثالين على الشارت وإن شاء الله 
راح توضح الفكرة.

----------


## TEXXON

السلام عليكم ورحمة اله وبركاته .....  الحقيقة الاستراتيجية فيها اشارات قوية وخصوصا بمؤشر الزمن والمثال يوم امس على اليورو  ين ... وهذه الاشارات هي دايفرجنس عالي الموثوقية على هذا المؤشر ولكن الامر كله بحاجة الى صبر واادارة مال صحيحة ...  مع العلم ان الدايفرجنس على شارت الدقيقة يجعلك تدخل في اماكن ادق وفرص اكثر.  والسلام عليكم ورحمة اله وبركاته .....

----------


## Sonah

هذه نتائج مضارباتي يوم الاثنين اذكر كان دخولي خاطئ  كما نبهني عرابي حيث شارت الاربع ساعات معطي شراء وانا  داخل بفريم ربع ساعه  بيع !!  لا..  وتبريد بعد !!    ولكن التبريد عـمـل عـمـايـلـه صراحه وخفف من وقع خسائر دخولي الخاطئ  !!

----------


## ابوعادل

> إيش رأيك يا كوبرا

 تحديث للشارت

----------


## ابو لاما

> من فضلك يا أبو عون .. أشرح هذا الملخص على شارت... أعطينا مثالين على الشارت وإن شاء الله 
> راح توضح الفكرة.

 ان شاء الله اذا لقيت فرصة راح ارفقها . :Regular Smile:  لك كل الود والتقدير. :Regular Smile:

----------


## khaldon999

هل ملامسة الخطوط النقطة تعتبر فرصة  ام لا 
واذا 
تعتبر فهل الان فرصة لشراء المجنون كما في الشارت المرفق

----------


## 10pips

اشارة بيع رائعة باذن الله على اليورو دولار فريم 15 دقيقة , يدعمه فريم ال 4 ساعات
انتظر اراءكم وتصحيحاتكم ..

----------


## 10pips

فرصة اخرى رائعة جدا على الدولار فرنك شراء على فريم الربع ساعة مدعوم بفريم الاربع ساعات .. انتظر تعليق الاستاذ عرابي وتصحيحي اذا كنت مخطئ

----------


## ابو لاما

> اشارة بيع رائعة باذن الله على اليورو دولار فريم 15 دقيقة , يدعمه فريم ال 4 ساعات
> انتظر اراءكم وتصحيحاتكم ..

 فرصة ممتازة الاخ القطرب هذا مثال ممتاز للبيع . :Regular Smile:  لكم كل الود والتقدير. :Regular Smile:

----------


## القطرب

> فرصة ممتازة الاخ القطرب هذا مثال ممتاز للبيع . لكم كل الود والتقدير.

   من فضلك يا أخ عرابي أشرح على الشارت ولو لمرتين فقط الشرح الذي ذكرته في المشاركة رقم  
2017 
 ولك جزيل الشكر.

----------


## خاطر

السلام عليكم الاخ   اعرابي كم هدف الدولار يورو     انا داخل متاخر وش تنصحني فيه      اتمنى لك التوفيق

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

هذا مثال حي لمن يشكك بالاستراتيجية اخذته بعد فتح الجهاز مباشرة الان وقد تأخرت والا كان يجب ان اخذه من منطقة افضل لكني ما لحقت لانشغالي الدخول على فريم الاربع ساعات والمراقبة على فريم الربع ساعة ولغاية الان معطي اكثر كمن 70 نقطة على المجنون

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

علما بأني نبهت في مشاركة سابقة على من دخل بيعا للمجنون من147 الخروج لان منطقة 144ز35 منطقة ارتداد وقد ارتد اكثر من 250 نقطة وكل هذا بناء على الاسترتيجية
احترامي

----------


## anwar

راقبو
البوند دولار
 1 س

----------


## محـمـود ربـيـع

السلام عليكم اخوانى 
ارجو اذا تكرتم وضع الشرح الاخير للاستراتجيه مع اخر مؤشرات واخر تعديلات  
حتى استطيع متابعتها ان شاء الله 
الطريقه لفتت انتباهى ولكن عدد صفحاتها كبير 
شكرا لكم

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

اخي الفاضل لا املك شرح الاستراتيجية اذ صاحبها اولى واعلم مني بها ولكل شيخ طريقة
احترامي

----------


## 10pips

> السلام عليكم اخوانى 
> ارجو اذا تكرتم وضع الشرح الاخير للاستراتجيه مع اخر مؤشرات واخر تعديلات  
> حتى استطيع متابعتها ان شاء الله 
> الطريقه لفتت انتباهى ولكن عدد صفحاتها كبير 
> شكرا لكم

 اخي القالب الاخير مع المؤشرات موجود في المشاركة الاولى .. بالنسبة للدخول تابع الفرص التي يضعها الاخوة هنا ,, في الصفحة السابقة وضعت فرصتان على اليورو بيع وعلى الفرنك شراء .. يمكنك التمعن فيهما 
بالتوفيق

----------


## anwar

> السلام عليكم اخوانى  ارجو اذا تكرتم وضع الشرح الاخير للاستراتجيه مع اخر مؤشرات واخر تعديلات   حتى استطيع متابعتها ان شاء الله  الطريقه لفتت انتباهى ولكن عدد صفحاتها كبير  شكرا لكم

 موفق خير ان شاء الله
توجد في اول مشاركه الشرح والاستراتيجيه  :Asvc:

----------


## 10pips

> هذا مثال حي لمن يشكك بالاستراتيجية اخذته بعد فتح الجهاز مباشرة الان وقد تأخرت والا كان يجب ان اخذه من منطقة افضل لكني ما لحقت لانشغالي الدخول على فريم الاربع ساعات والمراقبة على فريم الربع ساعة ولغاية الان معطي اكثر كمن 70 نقطة على المجنون

 اولا بارك الله فيك ,, ثانيا سؤالي هل نموذج الهارمونيك هذا تم رسمه عن طريق المؤشر ام انك رسمته يدوي ؟

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

[quote=10pips;936014]اولا بارك الله فيك ,, ثانيا سؤالي هل نموذج الهارمونيك هذا تم رسمه عن طريق المؤشر ام انك رسمته يدوي ؟ اخي مؤشر جاهز واذا توافق مع الاسترتيجية تكون الفرصة قوية جدا
احترامي

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

اذا لم يكن عندك ابعثه لك

----------


## ysewellam

[quote=Dr_mahmoud;936024] 

> اولا بارك الله فيك ,, ثانيا سؤالي هل نموذج الهارمونيك هذا تم رسمه عن طريق المؤشر ام انك رسمته يدوي ؟ اخي مؤشر جاهز واذا توافق مع الاسترتيجية تكون الفرصة قوية جدا
> احترامي

 د محمود هل ممكن ارفاق هذا المؤشر لتجربته...جزاك الله خيرا :Regular Smile:

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

تكرم يا غالي

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

فك الضغط اولا  ثم اغلق البرنامج ثم انقل كل ملف الى الاندكوتر
احترامي

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

شوف كم اعطى على الين والاستراتيجية

----------


## فيصل-أبو سعيد

> اذا لم يكن عندك ابعثه لك

  أخي محمود  لو تكرمت تعطينا شرح سريع جدا لكيفية الدخول بناء على هذا المؤشر. أنا أعرف أن فيه شرح في المنتدى ولكن يا ليت تتكرم و تعطينا في كلمتين كيف نستخدمه.  ثم أذكر أنك أرفقته سابقا وكان فيه ثلاث مؤشرات ,,, فهل أضعها كلها على الشارت ؟؟  شاكر ومقدر ,,,, وفقك الله

----------


## ysewellam

> تكرم يا غالي

  الف شكر على سرعه الرد د. محمود ...والله ماشاالله احلى حاجه هنا خيا مساعده الكل لبعض...اللهم لا حسد :Asvc:

----------


## 10pips

> اذا لم يكن عندك ابعثه لك

 ابعث , جزاك الله خير 
ارجو ان ترفق معه شرح ولو بسيط .. هل يكون الدخول من الارتداد او كيف

----------


## deadsoul

*مساء الخير جميعا...
الباوند وانتظار هبوطه المدوي باذن الله...للمتابعه*

----------


## medhat_777

> علما بأني نبهت في مشاركة سابقة على من دخل بيعا للمجنون من147 الخروج لان منطقة 144ز35 منطقة ارتداد وقد ارتد اكثر من 250 نقطة وكل هذا بناء على الاسترتيجية
> احترامي

  :015:  :015:  :015:   الاخ الفاضل د/ محمود جزاك الله كل خير وبارك فيك و في الاخوة ا/ عرابي وا/ ابراهيم نصار و ا/ المحرر الصحفي و ا/ البراق و ا / كوبرا 100 و ا / ديدسول و كل من ساهم في هذا العمل الجبار
اللي لاحظته من بعض الاعضاء هو البحث عن التوصية المعلبة و القاء اللوم علي صاحبها
في حالة الفشل لا قدر الله و لكن الاسترتيجية ناجحة رغم انف الحاقدين 
ولكن تحتاج الي المرونة في التعامل مع هذا السوق العنيف وتحتاج الي احترافها اولا ثم احتراف ادارة الصفقة 
رجاء اخواني تابعوها ديمو و ديمو فقط حتي تكتشفوا اسراراها بأنفسكم لكي تتمكنوا من متابعتها بشكل جيد 
اتمني لكم الربح الوفير ان شاء الله
مرفق صورة كشف حساب ديمو فتحتة امس ويوضح عمليات علي شارت الخمس دقائق
مع ملاحظة الترند العام علي الاربع ساعات
وبالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

اخوتي الافاضل الاسترتيجية هي من حق اخي وهو استاذي لذا ارجو المعذرة اما الهارمونك فاضف المؤشرات الثلاث واذا توافقت مع شروط استراتيجية استاذنا ابو عون ادخل ولا تخف والهارمونك عبارة عن نماذج مثل نموذج الوطواط والفراشة وما شابه ذلك فعند اكتمال النموذج يمكن الدخول للاستفادة من الارنداد وهناك نقطة دخول عند التقطة cوصاحبها  ناشئء الفوركس جزاه الله خيرا
احترامي

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

[quote=medhat_777;936059] :015:  :015:  :015:   الاخ الفاضل د/ محمود جزاك الله كل خير وبارك فيك و في الاخوة ا/ عرابي وا/ ابراهيم نصار و ا/ المحرر الصحفي و ا/ البراق و ا / كوبرا 100 و ا / ديدسول و كل من ساهم في هذا العمل الجبار
اللي لاحظته من بعض الاعضاء هو البحث عن التوصية المعلبة و القاء اللوم علي صاحبها
في حالة الفشل لا قدر الله و لكن الاسترتيجية ناجحة رغم انف الحاقدين 
ولكن تحتاج الي المرونة في التعامل مع هذا السوق العنيف وتحتاج الي احترافها اولا ثم احتراف ادارة الصفقة 
رجاء اخواني تابعوها ديمو و ديمو فقط حتي تكتشفوا اسراراها بأنفسكم لكي تتمكنوا من متابعتها بشكل جيد 
اتمني لكم الربح الوفير ان شاء الله
مرفق صورة كشف حساب ديمو فتحتة امس ويوضح عمليات علي شارت الخمس دقائق
مع ملاحظة الترند العام علي الاربع ساعات
وبالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله نصيحة في محلها وصدقني مذ مشيت على هذه الاسترتيجية لم أر الخسارة اطلاقا وقد حققت عليها 6000 نقطة لغاية هذه اللحظة صحيح فيها سر لكن يحتاج الى مرونة لكشفه وهو من حق صاحبها ان يكشفه او لا لكن مع التعلم ومراقبة الشارت ينكشف

----------


## deadsoul

> الاخ الفاضل د/ محمود جزاك الله كل خير وبارك فيك و في الاخوة ا/ عرابي وا/ ابراهيم نصار و ا/ المحرر الصحفي و ا/ البراق و ا / كوبرا 100 و ا / ديدسول و كل من ساهم في هذا العمل الجبار
> اللي لاحظته من بعض الاعضاء هو البحث عن التوصية المعلبة و القاء اللوم علي صاحبها
> في حالة الفشل لا قدر الله و لكن الاسترتيجية ناجحة رغم انف الحاقدين 
> ولكن تحتاج الي المرونة في التعامل مع هذا السوق العنيف وتحتاج الي احترافها اولا ثم احتراف ادارة الصفقة 
> رجاء اخواني تابعوها ديمو و ديمو فقط حتي تكتشفوا اسراراها بأنفسكم لكي تتمكنوا من متابعتها بشكل جيد 
> اتمني لكم الربح الوفير ان شاء الله
> مرفق صورة كشف حساب ديمو فتحتة امس ويوضح عمليات علي شارت الخمس دقائق
> مع ملاحظة الترند العام علي الاربع ساعات
> وبالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله

 *
بارك الله بك اخ مدحت لقد قلت هذا الكلام وهو عين الصواب لم اراد النجاح هنا والاستراتيجه عامله ضجه كبرى في جميع منتديات العالم صدقني جرب ابحث في google عن اسم الاستراتيجيه وستعرف قصدي..
ولكن يجب تطويعها على اسلوب الشخص نفسه واداره المال عنده وقوه الحساب كذلك...
واني اعلنها بصراحه هذه هي قلب الفوركس النابض والايام ستثبت ذلك..ز*

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

راقبوا الجنيه على الاربع ساعات والربع ساعة الان

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

راقبوا اليورو على الاربع ساعات والريع ساعة الان

----------


## فيصل-أبو سعيد

د. محمود  أنت اقترحت مؤشر الهارمونيك وطلبنا منك كلمتين فقط في كيفية استخدامه و أنت تعتذر !! يا أخي الجميع هنا شرحوا طرق قريبة من الاستراتيجية الأصل و شرحوا مؤشرات ,,,, فلماذا تتحفظ على أن تشرح لنا طريقة استخدامك للمؤشر مع أن الأخ عرابي لا يعارض ذلك مطلقا بل يشجع على التنوع !!  وبالنسبة للسر ,,,, هل ناوي تخبرنا به أم ماذا ؟؟ إن كان الجواب بـ لا فلا أدري لماذا تذكره من الأصل.  عموما شكرا لك ,,,,, ونرجع لموضوع الهارمونك للأخ ناشئ ,,, فسؤال غير الله مذلة.

----------


## deadsoul

> د. محمود  أنت اقترحت مؤشر الهارمونيك وطلبنا منك كلمتين فقط في كيفية استخدامه و أنت تعتذر !! يا أخي الجميع هنا شرحوا طرق قريبة من الاستراتيجية الأصل و شرحوا مؤشرات ,,,, فلماذا تتحفظ على أن تشرح لنا طريقة استخدامك للمؤشر مع أن الأخ عرابي لا يعارض ذلك مطلقا بل يشجع على التنوع !!  وبالنسبة للسر ,,,, هل ناوي تخبرنا به أم ماذا ؟؟ إن كان الجواب بـ لا فلا أدري لماذا تذكره من الأصل.  عموما شكرا لك ,,,,, ونرجع لموضوع الهارمونك للأخ ناشئ ,,, فسؤال غير الله مذلة.

 *روق اخي ابو السعيد الدكتور من البارحه مش رايق
اتخذ لاخيك عذرا...*

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

اخي الفاضل الهارمونك يؤخذ عند اكتمال النموج يعني اذا تكون النموذج تأخذ الاوردر مستفيدا من الارتداد كما تلاحظ بالنماذج التي ارفقتها سابقا فهي لا تحتاج لشرح وسامحني اخي الفاضل  ويمكنك الاستفادة اكثر عند العودة لنماذج الهارمونك رابط الهارمونك طريقك للمليون للاخ ناشيء جزاه الله خيرا اما موضوع السر فقد فهمتني على غير ما اقصد اذ المطلوب هو مراقبة الاستراتيجية وستجد انها تقول لك بعد فترة قصيرة هنا ادخل وهنا لا تدخل فهي سهلة جدا 
احترامي ولا تتردد في السؤال نحن اخوة ولا يهمك

----------


## a7bab4ever

> شوف كم اعطى على الين والاستراتيجية

   ياليت يا دكتور لو ترفق لنا المؤشرات للي تستخدمها مع الاستراتيجية  :Asvc:

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

واذا ركبت النماذج افتح على شارت الاربع ساعات للجنيه وراقب هل اكتمل النموذج وهل هو متوافق مع الاستراتيجية اذا كان كذلك خذ بيع والله اعلم

----------


## raider

> د. محمود  أنت اقترحت مؤشر الهارمونيك وطلبنا منك كلمتين فقط في كيفية استخدامه و أنت تعتذر !! يا أخي الجميع هنا شرحوا طرق قريبة من الاستراتيجية الأصل و شرحوا مؤشرات ,,,, فلماذا تتحفظ على أن تشرح لنا طريقة استخدامك للمؤشر مع أن الأخ عرابي لا يعارض ذلك مطلقا بل يشجع على التنوع !!  وبالنسبة للسر ,,,, هل ناوي تخبرنا به أم ماذا ؟؟ إن كان الجواب بـ لا فلا أدري لماذا تذكره من الأصل.  عموما شكرا لك ,,,,, ونرجع لموضوع الهارمونك للأخ ناشئ ,,, فسؤال غير الله مذلة.

 صدقت وكلامك صحيح
ما أدري وش الفايده من المشاركة من الاصل 
ليحتفظ بسره لنفسه  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

[quote=a7bab4ever;936151]ياليت يا دكتور لو ترفق لنا المؤشرات للي تستخدمها مع الاستراتيجية  :Asvc: ماذا تقصد بالمؤشرات فلقد ارفقتها سابقا

----------


## a7bab4ever

[quote=Dr_mahmoud;936163] 

> ياليت يا دكتور لو ترفق لنا المؤشرات للي تستخدمها مع الاستراتيجية ماذا تقصد بالمؤشرات فلقد ارفقتها سابقا

 المشكلة يا دكتور انا دخت ادور عليها بس برجع مرة ثانية ادورها  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

[quote=raider;936161]صدقت وكلامك صحيح
ما أدري وش الفايده من المشاركة من الاصل 
ليحتفظ بسره لنفسه  :Stick Out Tongue: 
اشكرك اخي على الرد ؟؟؟؟؟
ولكن الفهم كان على غير ما قصدت ليس المقصود سرا  كما فهت وانما اقصد انك ستكتشف عمل الاستراتيجية وطبيعة سيرها وانا اسف ان احدثت لاحدكم قلقا فما اردت الا الفائدة 
احترامي لكم

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

[quote=a7bab4ever;936169][quote=Dr_mahmoud;936163] 
المشكلة يا دكتور انا دخت ادور عليها بس برجع مرة ثانية ادورها  :Big Grin: 
خذ ولا يهمك

----------


## فيصل-أبو سعيد

> اخي الفاضل الهارمونك يؤخذ عند اكتمال النموج يعني اذا تكون النموذج تأخذ الاوردر مستفيدا من الارتداد كما تلاحظ بالنماذج التي ارفقتها سابقا فهي لا تحتاج لشرح وسامحني اخي الفاضل ويمكنك الاستفادة اكثر عند العودة لنماذج الهارمونك رابط الهارمونك طريقك للمليون للاخ ناشيء جزاه الله خيرا اما موضوع السر فقد فهمتني على غير ما اقصد اذ المطلوب هو مراقبة الاستراتيجية وستجد انها تقول لك بعد فترة قصيرة هنا ادخل وهنا لا تدخل فهي سهلة جدا 
> احترامي ولا تتردد في السؤال نحن اخوة ولا يهمك

  غفر الله لي ولك  اعتذر منك أخي

----------


## a7bab4ever

حصلته شكرا يا دكتور

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

[quote=فيصل-أبو سعيد;936175]   غفر الله لي ولك  اعتذر منك أخيبسيطة ولا تهتم من حق الاخ على اخيه نصحة واذا حصل زعل لا سمح الله فهو من باب العتب بين الاحبة ولولا الاخوة ولولا انك تثق باخوانك لما عتبت عليهم لانك تتامل فيهم الخير
تقبل خالص ودي وتقديري

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

[quote=a7bab4ever;936176]حصلته شكرا يا دكتور
الشكر لله وحده ولا تتردد في السؤال فان لم اجبك ففي غيري يجيبك لاننا عقدنا العزم على نفع بعضنا
احترامي

----------


## ابو رغدا

السلام عليكم استراتيجه قويه 
والله يجزي صاحبها بالخير  
لكن اقدر استخدم المؤشرات بدون استخدام التمبلت

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

ارتد الجنيه 78 نقطة من المكان الذي قلت لكم فيه راقبوه اليس كذلك

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

اما اليورو فهو بطيء الحركة لكنه ارتد وان شاء الله سيكمل مشواره

----------


## a7bab4ever

:Noco: بعد عندي سؤال من العصر الحجري بالنسبه للاستراتيجية كيف نضع الستوب لوز؟؟

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

اما المجنون فقد ارتد 150 نقطة على استراتيجية الاخ ابو عون وان شاء الله سيكمل

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

[quote=a7bab4ever;936198] :Noco: بعد عندي سؤال من العصر الحجري بالنسبه للاستراتيجية كيف نضع الستوب لوز؟؟
استاذي انا لا استخدم الاستوب لوز ولكن الاخ الدكتور ابو عون شرحه سابقا لا ادري في اي مشاركة
احترامي

----------


## محمد ياسين

> السلام عليكم استراتيجه قويه 
> والله يجزي صاحبها بالخير  
> لكن اقدر استخدم المؤشرات بدون استخدام التمبلت

 طبعا اخي لك مطلق الحرية في اختيارك   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

خرجت من المجنون الان على 177 نقطة مع اني ارى انه سيكمل النزول ولكن للحيطة والحذر

----------


## systemout7

هل نتوقع الان هبوط قوي    EUR/USA

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

> هل نتوقع الان هبوط قوي    EUR/USA

 القوة لله والعلم عند الله ولكن ارى هبوطا

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

انظر ما ذا ترى

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

> *روق اخي ابو السعيد الدكتور من البارحه مش رايق
> اتخذ لاخيك عذرا...*

 اشكرك اخي والله من يومين وانا في المستشفى والحمد لله

----------


## fundays22

> اشكرك اخي والله من يومين وانا في المستشفى والحمد لله

 الف سلامة عليك اخي محمود 
شفاك الله وعفاك

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

[quote=fundays22;936291]الف سلامة عليك اخي محمود 
شفاك الله وعفاك
شكرا لك اخي وبارك الله بك وابعد عنك المكاره

----------


## Victorious

> شوف كم اعطى على الين والاستراتيجية

  لوحة فنية أخرى!  :Good:  سلامي للدكتور محمود وفن جميل...تحياتي عزيزي.    

> اللي لاحظته من بعض الاعضاء هو البحث عن التوصية المعلبة و القاء اللوم علي صاحبها
> في حالة الفشل لا قدر الله و لكن الاسترتيجية ناجحة رغم انف الحاقدين 
> ولكن تحتاج الي المرونة في التعامل مع هذا السوق العنيف وتحتاج الي احترافها اولا ثم احتراف ادارة الصفقة

 جميل أن يكون هناك مدارس في التحليل وليس مدارس كاراتيه  :012:  وتوليفة من اساسيات الكلاسيكي مع مؤشرات تابعة مضافاً عليها المؤشرات التي تعيد رسم نفسها ولا ننسى الأساسي وهكذا لدينا نظام متكامل...وكلنا أخوة ونتمنى لبعض الخير إن شاء الله.
سلم لسنك عزيزي مدحت وبالتوفيق.  :Good:    

> *
> ولكن يجب تطويعها على اسلوب الشخص نفسه واداره المال عنده وقوه الحساب كذلك...
> واني اعلنها بصراحه هذه هي قلب الفوركس النابض والايام ستثبت ذلك..ز*

 المهم الإبقاء عليها حية حتى لاتموت والصبر جميل  :Good:  تحياتي أخي deadsoul.

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

اليورو بكبي  ولكن 
قال له بكبيلك قال له صاحيلك

----------


## Victorious

> اليورو بكبي  ولكن 
> قال له بكبيلك قال له صاحيلك

 سلامات يا أخ محمود وإن شاء الله ماتشوف شر.
من الملاحظ لليورو بعد كل محاولة لتحويل إتجاه الترند يعود للذبذبة أسفل الترند ووقتها الكرة تكون في ملعب الإستراتيجية.
الله كريم...الأفضل متابعة الشارت وعدم الإبتعاد عنها وفي حالة الإنشغال وضع هدف ووقف خسارة حتي إتضاح حالة السوق. 
مجرد أفكار وتحياتي.

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

راقبوا ال usdchf

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

> سلامات يا أخ محمود وإن شاء الله ماتشوف شر.
> من الملاحظ لليورو بعد كل محاولة لتحويل إتجاه الترند يعود للذبذبة أسفل الترند ووقتها الكرة تكون في ملعب الإستراتيجية.
> الله كريم...الأفضل متابعة الشارت وعدم الإبتعاد عنها وفي حالة الإنشغال وضع هدف ووقف خسارة حتي إتضاح حالة السوق. 
> مجرد أفكار وتحياتي.

 شكرا لك اخي وجزاك الله خيرا لقد  فعلت كما قلت
وارجو الانتباه لل usdchf  على فريم الاربع ساعات والربع ساعة

----------


## طارق حسين

السلام عليكم  وجدت بعض الاعضاء غير قادرين على تحديد نقاط الدخول الصحيحة عند ملامسة الخط الازرق او الخط الاصفر  لتسهيل الموضوع عند ملامسة السعر الخط الازرق او الاصفر ارجو التأكد من ان السعر وصل لمرحلة التشبع وان شاء الله راح يكون الدخول صحيح ولكم كل الود :Asvc:

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

[quote=طارق حسين;936396]السلام عليكم  وجدت بعض الاعضاء غير قادرين على تحديد نقاط الدخول الصحيحة عند ملامسة الخط الازرق او الخط الاصفر  لتسهيل الموضوع عند ملامسة السعر الخط الازرق او الاصفر ارجو التأكد من ان السعر وصل لمرحلة التشبع وان شاء الله راح يكون الدخول صحيح ولكم كل الود :Asvc: مشكور يا غالي

----------


## طارق حسين

[quote=Dr_mahmoud;936404] 

> السلام عليكم  وجدت بعض الاعضاء غير قادرين على تحديد نقاط الدخول الصحيحة عند ملامسة الخط الازرق او الخط الاصفر  لتسهيل الموضوع عند ملامسة السعر الخط الازرق او الاصفر ارجو التأكد من ان السعر وصل لمرحلة التشبع وان شاء الله راح يكون الدخول صحيح ولكم كل الودمشكور يا غالي

 سلامات اخي محمود وما شاء الله عليك وربنا يزيدك من فضله

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

[quote=طارق حسين;936412][quote=Dr_mahmoud;936404]  سلامات اخي محمود وما شاء الله عليك وربنا يزيدك من فضله
ولكم مثل ذلك ولكم يعود الفضل فانتم اساتذانا فلكم كل الاحترام والتقدير

----------


## ابو لاما

> اشكرك اخي والله من يومين وانا في المستشفى والحمد لله

  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7): سلامات سلامات سلامات الف سلامة اخئ وحبيبي الدكتور العزيز محمود  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

[quote=عرابي;936415] :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7): سلامات سلامات سلامات الف سلامة اخئ وحبيبي الدكتور العزيز محمود  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7): 
سلمك الله وشكرا لك وجزاك الله خيرا 
اخي الحبيب لقد حققت الاستراتيجية من الساعة الثامنة لغاية الان بتوقيت الاردن 200 نقطة والحمد لله والان خرجت بعشرين نقطة على الجنيه لاني نعست  فالحمد لله اولا وجزاك الله خيرا وفتح الله عليك والى الامام يابطل :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

usdchf معطيني 27 نقطة لا ادري اكتفي ام استمر لاني ماخذه شراء :Good:

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

اعطاني 40 نقطة وطلعت

----------


## طارق حسين

> اعطاني 40 نقطة وطلعت

 مبروك اخي محمود وان شاء الله راح يوصل 1.1950 (والله اعلم) وبالتوفيق

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

> مبروك اخي محمود وان شاء الله راح يوصل 1.1950 (والله اعلم) وبالتوفيق

 بارك الله بك وباهلك وذريتك ومالك وصحتك وحقيقة هو في مراكز الشراء ولا زال للصعود بقية والله اعلم
ولكن احب ان اخطف واهرب لان هذا السوق خطير ولدي استراتيجية لادارة راس المال وهي بعد تحقيق ربح يفوق راس المال ان تلعب بالربح كي تبقى مطمئن

----------


## Victorious

نظرات على اليورو ولوح فنية تكونت من مساهمات الإخوة المتابعين والفاهميين..طبعاً قد ينزعج البعض من كثرة الألوان وقد لايفهم البعض الأّخر ولكنها مجرد توضيحات بأن النظام على طريقة ابوعون سهل جداَ ولك حرية تطويعه وتعقيده إذا أحببت لكنه يبقى دليل للطريق. وبالنسبة لى مازلت أكتشف فيه الكثير من الفرص السهل إقتناصها علي فريم الربع ساعة. 
أخي طارق صباح الخير وتأمل الستوكوستيك بإعداداته المختلفة على كل من الأربع ساعات والربع ساعة. الترند الصاعد كان واضح جداً عل كل منهم. 
وطبعاً لاننسى الكلاسيكي على اليومي لمحبين الكلاسيكي. 
للأمام أبوعون...

----------


## طارق حسين

> بارك الله بك وباهلك وذريتك ومالك وصحتك وحقيقة هو في مراكز الشراء ولا زال للصعود بقية والله اعلم
> ولكن احب ان اخطف واهرب لان هذا السوق خطير ولدي استراتيجية لادارة راس المال وهي بعد تحقيق ربح يفوق راس المال ان تلعب بالربح كي تبقى مطمئن

 ما شاء الله عليك والله انك استاذ كبير لانه القناعة كنز وخاصة في مثل هذا السوق  وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله :Asvc:

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

> نظرات على اليورو ولوح فنية تكونت من مساهمات الإخوة المتابعين والفاهميين..طبعاً قد ينزعج البعض من كثرة الألوان وقد لايفهم البعض الأّخر ولكنها مجرد توضيحات بأن النظام على طريقة ابوعون سهل جداَ ولك حرية تطويعه وتعقيده إذا أحببت لكنه يبقى دليل للطريق. وبالنسبة لى مازلت أكتشف فيه الكثير من الفرص السهل إقتناصها علي فريم الربع ساعة. 
> أخي طارق صباح الخير وتأمل الستوكوستيك بإعداداته المختلفة على كل من الأربع ساعات والربع ساعة. الترند الصاعد كان واضح جداً عل كل منهم. 
> وطبعاً لاننسى الكلاسيكي على اليومي لمحبين الكلاسيكي. 
> للأمام أبوعون...

 ما شاء الله تبارك الله

----------


## طارق حسين

> نظرات على اليورو ولوح فنية تكونت من مساهمات الإخوة المتابعين والفاهميين..طبعاً قد ينزعج البعض من كثرة الألوان وقد لايفهم البعض الأّخر ولكنها مجرد توضيحات بأن النظام على طريقة ابوعون سهل جداَ ولك حرية تطويعه وتعقيده إذا أحببت لكنه يبقى دليل للطريق. وبالنسبة لى مازلت أكتشف فيه الكثير من الفرص السهل إقتناصها علي فريم الربع ساعة.  أخي طارق صباح الخير وتأمل الستوكوستيك بإعداداته المختلفة على كل من الأربع ساعات والربع ساعة. الترند الصاعد كان واضح جداً عل كل منهم.  وطبعاً لاننسى الكلاسيكي على اليومي لمحبين الكلاسيكي.  للأمام أبوعون...

 صباح الورد اخي ما شاء الله عليك فعلا فن  وانا قمت ببيع اليورو من سعر 1.3065 والستوب هي نقطة الدخول لاني مرات احب ملاحقة الربح هههههههههه ولكل كل الود :Eh S(7):

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

> صباح الورد اخي ما شاء الله عليك فعلا فن  وانا قمت ببيع اليورو من سعر 1.3065 والستوب هي نقطة الدخول لاني مرات احب ملاحقة الربح هههههههههه ولكل كل الود

 صفقة موفقة ان شاء الله

----------


## khaldon999

السلام عليكم
قرات ان من شروط الاستراتيجية ان نطلع علي شارت الاربع ساعات ومعرفة ماهو اتجاة الترند
وقد قرأت في مشاركة سابقة ان اتجاة الترند نعرفة من اتجاة من او الي الخطوط الصفراء والزرقاء
في الشارت المرفق لل نري انة وصل تقريبا للخط الازرق و عكس اتجاهه هبوطا ثم عاد للترند الصعودي الذي كان عليه
حبيت اخذ رايكم  
هل سيكمل طريقه صعوديا ليتم ملامستة للخط الازرق ليتم هناك الانعكاس ام انه تصحيح صغير وبعدها سيكمل طريقه الهبوطي

----------


## Victorious

تصبحون علي خير وأحببتوني في المشاركة ومجموعة عمل رائعة.

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

[quote=khaldon999;936453]السلام عليكم
قرات ان من شروط الاستراتيجية ان نطلع علي شارت الاربع ساعات ومعرفة ماهو اتجاة الترند
وقد قرأت في مشاركة سابقة ان اتجاة الترند نعرفة من اتجاة من او الي الخطوط الصفراء والزرقاء
في الشارت المرفق لل نري انة وصل تقريبا للخط الازرق و عكس اتجاهه هبوطا ثم عاد للترند الصعودي الذي كان عليه
حبيت اخذ رايكم  
هل سيكمل طريقه صعوديا ليتم ملامستة للخط الازرق ليتم هناك الانعكاس ام انه تصحيح صغير وبعدها سيكمل طريقه الهبوطي اذا حضر الماء بطل التيمم لقد حضر اسناذنا فاليه يرجع الامر  تحياتي

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم
> قرات ان من شروط الاستراتيجية ان نطلع علي شارت الاربع ساعات ومعرفة ماهو اتجاة الترند
> وقد قرأت في مشاركة سابقة ان اتجاة الترند نعرفة من اتجاة من او الي الخطوط الصفراء والزرقاء
> في الشارت المرفق لل نري انة وصل تقريبا للخط الازرق و عكس اتجاهه هبوطا ثم عاد للترند الصعودي الذي كان عليه
> حبيت اخذ رايكم 
> هل سيكمل طريقه صعوديا ليتم ملامستة للخط الازرق ليتم هناك الانعكاس ام انه تصحيح صغير وبعدها سيكمل طريقه الهبوطي

 [quote=Dr_mahmoud;936457] 

> السلام عليكم
> قرات ان من شروط الاستراتيجية ان نطلع علي شارت الاربع ساعات ومعرفة ماهو اتجاة الترند
> وقد قرأت في مشاركة سابقة ان اتجاة الترند نعرفة من اتجاة من او الي الخطوط الصفراء والزرقاء
> في الشارت المرفق لل نري انة وصل تقريبا للخط الازرق و عكس اتجاهه هبوطا ثم عاد للترند الصعودي الذي كان عليه
> حبيت اخذ رايكم 
> هل سيكمل طريقه صعوديا ليتم ملامستة للخط الازرق ليتم هناك الانعكاس ام انه تصحيح صغير وبعدها سيكمل طريقه الهبوطي اذا حضر الماء بطل التيمم لقد حضر اسناذنا فاليه يرجع الامر
> تحياتي

 تسلم دكتور محمود انت استاذنا كمان والله علئ ما اقول شهيد وانا اليوم اضفت الهارمونيك وجزاك الله الف خير علئ هذه الفكرة الرائعة وشفاك وعافك يا رب  :Hands:  بالنسبة للسؤال يمكن ان يعود ليلامس الخط نعم ولكنه لا بد ان ينزل مرة اخرئ فالبيع دائما يكون من الخط وجنئ الارباح علئ فريم الساعة ثم استخدام فريم الساعة في الدخول مرة اخرئ لان فريم الساعة ممتاز في تحديد نقاط الدخول والاربعة ساعات لتحديد التشبع ومؤشر الزمن في وقت الدخول وهكذا نملك نظام متكامل والحمدلله . :Regular Smile:  لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

تصبحون على خير ايها السادة والحمد لله ووفق الله استاذنا الدكتورابا عون

----------


## ابو لاما

> تصبحون علي خير وأحببتوني في المشاركة ومجموعة عمل رائعة.

  

> تصبحون على خير ايها السادة والحمد لله ووفق الله استاذنا الدكتورابا عون

  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7): تصبحون علئ الف خير ان شاء الله واحلام سعيدة  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7): لكم كل الود والتقدير :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## خاطر

عرابي كيفك    قبل النوم     اش رايك بالدولار ين  :016:    انا شريت     .

----------


## خاطر

رايك يهمني كثير    هدفي 96    اش رايك حبيبنا  :Eh S(7):       .

----------


## ابو لاما

> رايك يهمني كثير    هدفي 96    اش رايك حبيبنا        .

  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7): الدولارين عزيزي للبيع ممكن يرتفع بس الافضل انك تصبر وتبيعه من 95.85 وترجع تشتريه من 93.80 . :Regular Smile:  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7): لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## خاطر

الله يعطيك العافيه اشكرك       تحياتي    .

----------


## zagar

شكر للاخ عرابى على هذه الاستراتيجيه الرائعه وولكن عندى سؤال محيرنى لما ادخل على فريم 4 ساعات يعطى
اشارة بيع وعلى فريم الساعه يعطى اشارة شراء فما الحل

----------


## محمد ياسين

> شكر للاخ عرابى على هذه الاستراتيجيه الرائعه وولكن عندى سؤال محيرنى لما ادخل على فريم 4 ساعات يعطى
> اشارة بيع وعلى فريم الساعه يعطى اشارة شراء فما الحل

 الحل اخي : ربط الشارتات مع بعض وفهم الحركةللزوج (صعبة اول محاولة )  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## عندي طموح

السلام عليكم   ممكن لو تكرمتو موشر الزمن فقط

----------


## محمد ياسين

> السلام عليكم   ممكن لو تكرمتو موشر الزمن فقط

 اذهب ل أول الموضوع  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## anwar

:A015:

----------


## ابو رغدا

كيفكم شباب   
لو سمحتوا  
ابي اسماء مؤشرات الإستراتيجيه   
ابي احطها بدون تمبلت

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

> كيفكم شباب   
> لو سمحتوا  
> ابي اسماء مؤشرات الإستراتيجيه   
> ابي احطها بدون تمبلت

 حياك الله اخي الاستراتيجية موجودة في اول مشاركة يمكنك تحميل المؤشرات فقط بعد فك الضغط ستجد ان كل مؤشر لوحده وان التمبلت لوحده حمل المؤشرات لوحدها كما تريد
تحياتي لك

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

لا توجد فرص الان على الاستراتيجية يرجى الصبر

----------


## ابو رغدا

> حياك الله اخي الاستراتيجية موجودة في اول مشاركة يمكنك تحميل المؤشرات فقط بعد فك الضغط ستجد ان كل مؤشر لوحده وان التمبلت لوحده حمل المؤشرات لوحدها كما تريد
> تحياتي لك

 شكرا لك اخي

----------


## ابو رغدا

طيب اخي في مؤشرين لمركز الثقل 
ايهم استخدم

----------


## ابو لاما

> 

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> طيب اخي في مؤشرين لمركز الثقل 
> ايهم استخدم

 استخدم الاثنين . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو رغدا

سامحوني بثقل عليكم 
لكن الإستراتيجيه اعجبتني جدا  
بس ماحبيت التمبلت 
وهذي صوره مرقمه من 1 الى 8 لمؤشرين الثقل 
ياليت احد يقلولي وين هو الخط الأصفر والأزرق من بينهم 
والباقي منهم فايده

----------


## Victorious

> سامحوني بثقل عليكم 
> ياليت احد يقلولي وين هو الخط الأصفر والأزرق من بينهم 
> والباقي منهم فايده

 السلام عليكم  عزيزي سهل الامر عليك وافتح تمبلت الأخ عرابي ثم غير فيه كيف ما تشاء حتى تنتهي منه ثم احفظه بمسمى جديد. 
وراجع شروحات الميتاتريدر في المنتدى, بالتوفيق إن شاء الله.

----------


## modey_k

سؤالي للدكتور محمود  
متى تتكون نماذج الهارمونك على الرسم 
يعني بعد النقطه 
B
أو
C
أو
D 
و شكرا

----------


## جمال

يعطيكم العافية يا اخوان
كيف الحال؟
الاستراتيجة من وضعت من قبل الاخ عرابي الى الان صار لها شهر بالضبط
ماهو رأيكم فيها ؟
وهل هي صعبة ؟
وهل هي ذات جدوى ؟
وهل تنصحوني بتعلمها ؟
ومن اين ابدأ ؟؟ 
اسف على الاسالة الكثيرة
وانا في انتظار ارآئكم

----------


## modey_k

الاستراتيجيه ولا أروع 
ليست صعبه ولكن تحتاج لممارسه
جيده جدا .... الى الأن والحمدلله محقق 2000 نقطه
المؤشرات في الصفحه الاولى
وشرح الاستراتجيه  أهم شرطمن شروط الاستراتيجية معرفة ماهو اتجاة الترند و ذلك عن طريق شارت الاربع ساعات وتحديد ميل الترند                                                                               ثم ندخل على الفريمات الأصغر مثلا الربع ساعه و ندخل مع اتجاه الترند (الأربع ساعات) مؤشر الزمن فيه ثلاثة الوان اصفر واخضر وازرق                                عندما يكون هناك لونان فقط اصفر واخضر فكر في الشراء عند ملامسة الخط الاصفر تحت  وعندما يكون هناك لون ازرق في المؤشر فكر في البيع عند ملامسة الخط الازرق في الاعلى

----------


## ابو لاما

> سؤالي للدكتور محمود  
> متى تتكون نماذج الهارمونك على الرسم 
> يعني بعد النقطه 
> B
> أو
> C
> أو
> D 
> و شكرا

 هذه استراتيجية مركز الثقل فضلا ارسل سؤالك للدكتور محمود علئ الخاص او ضعه علئ العام . :Regular Smile:  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):    

> يعطيكم العافية يا اخوان
> كيف الحال؟
> الاستراتيجة من وضعت من قبل الاخ عرابي الى الان صار لها شهر بالضبط
> ماهو رأيكم فيها ؟
> وهل هي صعبة ؟
> وهل هي ذات جدوى ؟
> وهل تنصحوني بتعلمها ؟
> ومن اين ابدأ ؟؟ 
> اسف على الاسالة الكثيرة
> وانا في انتظار ارآئكم

 اخئ الكريم هذا الموضوع للفرص والارقام تتحدث اكثر من 85 الف مشاهدة غير الموضوع بالداخل ملئ بالالاف النقاط غير الاستبيان علئ العموم ارجو منك طرح الاسئلة في موضوع منفصل فضلا لا امرا هذا الموضوع للاستراتيجة وليس للتصويت عليها  . :Regular Smile:  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## muhxp

ياريت شرح بسيط مع الامثلة المصورة عن ماتقصده باتجاه الترند وكيفية تحديده على فريم الاربع ساعات

----------


## a7bab4ever

استاذ عرابي
سؤالي كيف ممكن وضع الهدف ز الستوب لوز ؟؟؟؟

----------


## a7bab4ever

وبعد سؤال هل اتجاه الترند للاربع ساعات هو اتجاه الشموع تحو االاعلى او الاسفل ام هو الاتجاه العام للشكل اعني الخطو\ الصفراء والزرقاء؟؟؟

----------


## ابو لاما

> ياريت شرح بسيط مع الامثلة المصورة عن ماتقصده باتجاه الترند وكيفية تحديده على فريم الاربع ساعات

 اي تحدد هل السعر مع الخطوط صاعد ام هابط وبمؤشر الزمن كذلك . :Regular Smile:  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):   

> استاذ عرابي
> سؤالي كيف ممكن وضع الهدف ز الستوب لوز ؟؟؟؟

 الهدف غالبا يعتمد علئ القالب الزمنئ ومن 10 الئ 1000 نقطة حسب نوع المتاجرة سكالبنج ام متوسطة المدئ ام طويلة المدئ والستوب لوز كذلك اذا كان هدفك صغير وتستخدم قالب زمنئ صغير يكون في حدود 20 - 50 نقطة واذا كانت الصفقة متوسطة 100 نقطة واذا كانت طويلة المدئ 200 - 300 نقطة انت ونوعية المتاجرة لذا هئ استراتيجية مرنة وابشرك كل من اتقن الاستراتيجية لم يخسر او يضرب له ستوب لوز للان ومنهم الاخ cobra تجد في توقيعه النتائج . :Regular Smile:  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## muhxp

طيب اخي عرابي
موجود مرفق لليورو ين على الاربع ساعات ممكن توضح لنا وشن الترند طالع ام هابط

----------


## man4com

والله سبحان الله انا اندهش هناك الكتير من الاخوة يسالون اسالة كتيرة متكررة جداااا  واقترح عليك يابو عون ان تضع في توقيعك ملخص للاستراتيجة فقط لا اكتر ولا اقل  لان الاسالة تكررت حول الاستراتيجة وكيفية الدخول والخروج والموشرات وكيف شكلها ومش عارف ايه  لكي يبقي الموضوع لي وضع الفرص والتطوير وليس للاسالة المتكررة وهدا راي  وليك تحياتي وبارك الله فيك علي الموضوع القيم جدا

----------


## 10pips

> والله سبحان الله انا اندهش هناك الكتير من الاخوة يسالون اسالة كتيرة متكررة جداااا 
> واقترح عليك يابو عون ان تضع في توقيعك ملخص للاستراتيجة فقط لا اكتر ولا اقل 
> لان الاسالة تكررت حول الاستراتيجة وكيفية الدخول والخروج والموشرات وكيف شكلها ومش عارف ايه 
> لكي يبقي الموضوع لي وضع الفرص والتطوير وليس للاسالة المتكررة وهدا راي 
> وليك تحياتي وبارك الله فيك علي الموضوع القيم جدا

 افضل حل  :Regular Smile:

----------


## a7bab4ever

> اي تحدد هل السعر مع الخطوط صاعد ام هابط وبمؤشر الزمن كذلك .  الهدف غالبا يعتمد علئ القالب الزمنئ ومن 10 الئ 1000 نقطة حسب نوع المتاجرة سكالبنج ام متوسطة المدئ ام طويلة المدئ والستوب لوز كذلك اذا كان هدفك صغير وتستخدم قالب زمنئ صغير يكون في حدود 20 - 50 نقطة واذا كانت الصفقة متوسطة 100 نقطة واذا كانت طويلة المدئ 200 - 300 نقطة انت ونوعية المتاجرة لذا هئ استراتيجية مرنة وابشرك كل من اتقن الاستراتيجية لم يخسر او يضرب له ستوب لوز للان ومنهم الاخ cobra تجد في توقيعه النتائج . لكم كل الود والتقدير .

  
تسلم يا باشا وانا الحمد لله بديت بالاستراتيجية ونتايجها حلوة بس باقي اعرف حاجه ما متاكد منها  سؤالي هل اتجاه الترند للاربع ساعات هو اتجاه الشموع تحو االاعلى او الاسفل ام هو الاتجاه العام للشكل اعني الخطوط الصفراء والزرقاء؟؟؟

----------


## ابو رغدا

اخواني ليش ماتفتح ورشه لإستراتيجيه 
جدا قويه

----------


## ابو رغدا

الله يكتب اجر صاحبها

----------


## محمد ياسين

> اخواني ليش ماتفتح ورشه لإستراتيجيه 
> جدا قويه

 اخي اسم الموضوع استراتيجية مركز الثقل  (الموضوع ورشة ل الأستراتيجية.......)  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## 10pips

راقبو الدولار / دولار كندي فريم الربع ساعة

----------


## عندي طموح

> اذهب ل أول الموضوع

   
أنا حملتهم من أول الموضوع لكن الظاهر ماطلع عندي مؤشر الزمن جربت كل المؤشرات بعضها مايشتغل يمكن يكون مؤشر الزمن من ضمن الي مايشتغلو معي    
لكن مؤشر ألزمن ايش أسمة وكيف تحميل المؤشرات بطريقة تمبلت !!!!!!  نسيت :Emoticon1:  
ولكم كل الشكر

----------


## ابو رغدا

طيب ممكن احد يشرح لنا هذا

----------


## ابو حسين

> والله سبحان الله انا اندهش هناك الكتير من الاخوة يسالون اسالة كتيرة متكررة جداااا   واقترح عليك يابو عون ان تضع في توقيعك ملخص للاستراتيجة فقط لا اكتر ولا اقل  لان الاسالة تكررت حول الاستراتيجة وكيفية الدخول والخروج والموشرات وكيف شكلها ومش عارف ايه  لكي يبقي الموضوع لي وضع الفرص والتطوير وليس للاسالة المتكررة وهدا راي   وليك تحياتي وبارك الله فيك علي الموضوع القيم جدا

 اؤيد نفس كلام الاخ وياريت يابو عون تضع في توقيعك كل ما يخص الاستراتجية من شرح واخر تعديل لها   تحياتي للجميع

----------


## ابو لاما

> والله سبحان الله انا اندهش هناك الكتير من الاخوة يسالون اسالة كتيرة متكررة جداااا   واقترح عليك يابو عون ان تضع في توقيعك ملخص للاستراتيجة فقط لا اكتر ولا اقل  لان الاسالة تكررت حول الاستراتيجة وكيفية الدخول والخروج والموشرات وكيف شكلها ومش عارف ايه  لكي يبقي الموضوع لي وضع الفرص والتطوير وليس للاسالة المتكررة وهدا راي   وليك تحياتي وبارك الله فيك علي الموضوع القيم جدا

  

> اؤيد نفس كلام الاخ وياريت يابو عون تضع في توقيعك كل ما يخص الاستراتجية من شرح واخر تعديل لها  تحياتي للجميع

 التوقيع ما يستحمل اكثر من ادارة راس المال :Regular Smile:  علئ العموم اظن الاستراتيجية حققت اهدافها واكثر . :Regular Smile:

----------


## الرقم الالكتروني

> التوقيع ما يستحمل اكثر من ادارة راس المال علئ العموم اظن الاستراتيجية حققت اهدافها واكثر .

 
انا اشهد اخي عرابي ان الاستراتيجية حققت اكثر من اهدافها  
بارك الله فيك ورزقك من حيث لا تحتسب

----------


## a7bab4ever

وانا اشكرك يا اخي العزيز مع اني امس بس بدات استخدمها الا ان الخير كثير ولله الحمد بفضل الله اولا ومن ثم بفضللك وبفضل الاخوان اللي اثرونا باجاباتهم واسالتهم

----------


## ابو لاما

جزاكم الله الف خير واحب اخوتئ انا اكرر مرارا وتكرار هذه ليست استراتيجية من بنات افكاري لوحدي انا ابوعون(عرابي) بل هي نتاج افكار العديد من الاخوة ساهموا فيها ولذلك هئ قوية جدا فانا باي حال من الاحوال لا يمكن ان اخرج بمثل هذه الاستراتيجية لوحدي صحيح اني ذكي والحمدلله بس مش لهذه الدرجة معئ العديد من الاخوة ساهموا وارجوا ان تشكروهم وهم كالتالئ  1-ابراهيم نصار 2-المحرر الصحفئ 3-ابوسلطان 4-ديدسول 5-توفيق 6-طارق حسين 7-فوزي حكار 8-ود جان ومؤشر الزمن 70 % منه يعود الئ النجم المتالق  البراق  :015:  :015:  :015:  جزاهم الله عنا كل والف خير . :Regular Smile:  لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## muhannad22

> جزاكم الله الف خير واحب اخوتئ انا اكرر مرارا وتكرار هذه ليست استراتيجية من بنات افكاري لوحدي انا ابوعون(عرابي) بل هي نتاج افكار العديد من الاخوة ساهموا فيها ولذلك هئ قوية جدا فانا باي حال من الاحوال لا يمكن ان اخرج بمثل هذه الاستراتيجية لوحدي صحيح اني ذكي والحمدلله بس مش لهذه الدرجة معئ العديد من الاخوة ساهموا وارجوا ان تشكروهم وهم كالتالئ  1-ابراهيم نصار 2-المحرر الصحفئ 3-ابوسلطان 4-ديدسول 5-توفيق 6-طارق حسين 7-فوزي حكار 8-ود جان ومؤشر الزمن 70 % منه يعود الئ النجم المتالق  البراق  جزاهم الله عنا كل والف خير . لكم كل الود والتقدير .

 اشكرك اخي ابو عون  واشكر جميع الاخوة   1-ابراهيم نصار 2-المحرر الصحفئ 3-ابوسلطان 4-ديدسول 5-توفيق 6-طارق حسين 7-فوزي حكار 8-ود جان 9- البراق  على هذا الجهد المميز  ..  لكن عندي مشكلة لم تظهر الا بعد ما حملت اخر نسخة من التمبلت والمؤشرات   وهي ان  المؤشرات ما تظهر على الشاشة ومنها مؤشر الزمن   مع العلم اني عملت تحديث للبرنامج ابديت وبدون فايده   والشارت عندي بدون مؤشرات مثل ما تشوف بالمرفقات   ياليت اجد حل لهذه المشكلة

----------


## deadsoul

> جزاكم الله الف خير واحب اخوتئ انا اكرر مرارا وتكرار هذه ليست استراتيجية من بنات افكاري لوحدي انا ابوعون(عرابي) بل هي نتاج افكار العديد من الاخوة ساهموا فيها ولذلك هئ قوية جدا فانا باي حال من الاحوال لا يمكن ان اخرج بمثل هذه الاستراتيجية لوحدي صحيح اني ذكي والحمدلله بس مش لهذه الدرجة معئ العديد من الاخوة ساهموا وارجوا ان تشكروهم وهم كالتالئ  1-ابراهيم نصار 2-المحرر الصحفئ 3-ابوسلطان 4-ديدسول 5-توفيق 6-طارق حسين 7-فوزي حكار 8-ود جان ومؤشر الزمن 70 % منه يعود الئ النجم المتالق  البراق  جزاهم الله عنا كل والف خير . لكم كل الود والتقدير .

 *
كريم ابن ماجدين كرام..
ولكن اللوحه لاتكتمل الا بفنانها ومبدعها والرتوش الاخيره
التي يضيفها والتي ترفع دهشتنا الى عنان السماء.*

----------


## ابو لاما

> اشكرك اخي ابو عون واشكر جميع الاخوة  1-ابراهيم نصار 2-المحرر الصحفئ 3-ابوسلطان 4-ديدسول 5-توفيق 6-طارق حسين 7-فوزي حكار 8-ود جان 9- البراق  على هذا الجهد المميز ..  لكن عندي مشكلة لم تظهر الا بعد ما حملت اخر نسخة من التمبلت والمؤشرات   وهي ان المؤشرات ما تظهر على الشاشة ومنها مؤشر الزمن   مع العلم اني عملت تحديث للبرنامج ابديت وبدون فايده   والشارت عندي بدون مؤشرات مثل ما تشوف بالمرفقات   ياليت اجد حل لهذه المشكلة

 اعد انزال الميتاتريدر مرة اخرئ . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو رغدا

> جزاكم الله الف خير واحب اخوتئ انا اكرر مرارا وتكرار هذه ليست استراتيجية من بنات افكاري لوحدي انا ابوعون(عرابي) بل هي نتاج افكار العديد من الاخوة ساهموا فيها ولذلك هئ قوية جدا فانا باي حال من الاحوال لا يمكن ان اخرج بمثل هذه الاستراتيجية لوحدي صحيح اني ذكي والحمدلله بس مش لهذه الدرجة معئ العديد من الاخوة ساهموا وارجوا ان تشكروهم وهم كالتالئ  1-ابراهيم نصار 2-المحرر الصحفئ 3-ابوسلطان 4-ديدسول 5-توفيق 6-طارق حسين 7-فوزي حكار 8-ود جان ومؤشر الزمن 70 % منه يعود الئ النجم المتالق  البراق  جزاهم الله عنا كل والف خير . لكم كل الود والتقدير .

 بارك الله فيكم

----------


## galleon

بارك الله في اخونا ابو عون وجميع الاخوة الكرام 
الذين عملوا للوصول الى هذه النتيجة الطيبه  
هذه الاستراتيجه اعتقد انها قد وصلت الى المراحل النهائية في الاعداد
اقترح ان يفتح ورشه توصيات لها 
يديرها من اخترعها وله الاجر ان شاء الله 
ويتم اختيار الاخوه الذين اتقنوا العمل عليها اعظاء مسموح لهم فقط في وضع التوصيات  
وهذا مقترح والراي الاخير للاخ ابو عون له مني كل التقدير 
وجزاه الله عنا خير الجزاء 
مع كل التقدير ..............ز

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

الاخ ابو عون اخترع سنارة الصيد واعلن طريقة العمل  ما عليكم الا ان تتقنوا الصيد 
اخوتي المثل يقول اعطني السنارة او علمني كيف اصطاد ولا تطعمني سمكة وهذا هو الافضل برأيي المتواضع واخيرا الامر يعود لاستاذنا
احترامي

----------


## أبوسلطان

يزاك الله خير ... :Eh S(7):

----------


## abdelhfidj

تقبل الله عملكم و جعله خالصا لوجهه الكريم حقيقة انها مفخرة للعرب ان يكون منهم امتال مصطفى بلخياط و الاكتر فخرا هده التلة من الشباب العربي المبتكر 
لقد قمت باطلالة على المنتديات الاجنبية فيما يخص مؤشر بلخياط و وجدت مستواهم اقل بكتير من 
مستوا هدا الفريق بل انه لا وجه للمقارنة
حفظكم الله و بارك لكم في علمكم و مجهواداتكم
حقيقة انتم تنتزعون التقدير نزعا

----------


## abdelhfidj

> السلام عليكم و شكرا للاخوة على مجهوداتهم فعلا انه مؤشر رائع لقد حققت نتائج رائعة بالمتاجرة للحظات قصيرة باستعماله
>  يوم  20/11/2008         599 نقطة      21/11/2008  469 نقطة

 26/11/2008  مجمع النقاط 485 نقطة

----------


## ابو لاما

> تقبل الله عملكم و جعله خالصا لوجهه الكريم حقيقة انها مفخرة للعرب ان يكون منهم امتال مصطفى بلخياط و الاكتر فخرا هده التلة من الشباب العربي المبتكر 
> لقد قمت باطلالة على المنتديات الاجنبية فيما يخص مؤشر بلخياط و وجدت مستواهم اقل بكتير من 
> مستوا هدا الفريق بل انه لا وجه للمقارنة
> حفظكم الله و بارك لكم في علمكم و مجهواداتكم
> حقيقة انتم تنتزعون التقدير نزعا

  

> 26/11/2008 مجمع النقاط 485 نقطة

 جزاك الله الف خير اخئ الكريم ورزقك من واسع فضله وشكرا لك بالفعل فريقنا فريق قوي جدا استطاع تحقيق المستحيل في فترة وجيزة جدا بداءنا المشروع مع اطلالة عيد الفطر المبارك والان قبل عيد الاضحئ المبارك حققنا الكثير والحمدلله . :Regular Smile:  لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## FADEL

أخي العزيز أبو عون  عندي مشكلة كل ما أحاول فتح التمبلت تطلعلي رسالة و تبقى لثواني ثم يغلق البرنامج و هذه هي الرسالة فأين المشكلة أرجوا المساعدة: 
There has been a critical error
Time        : 2008.11.27 02:53
Program     : Client Terminal
Version     : 4.00 (build: 217, 02 Jul 2008)
OS          : Windows XP Professional 5.1 Service Pack 2 (Build 2600)
Processors  : 1 x X86 (level 6)
Memory      : 916652/496012 kb
Exception   : C0000005
Address     : 00462F4B
Access Type : read
Access Addr : 5BCACB29
Registers   : EAX=01854F68 CS=001b EIP=00462F4B EFLGS=00010216
            : EBX=0000005C SS=0023 ESP=0013F3D0 EBP=0013F408
            : ECX=5BCACB29 DS=0023 ESI=0045F62C FS=003b
            : EDX=000000E1 ES=0023 EDI=01842690 GS=0000
Stack Trace : 00454D53 018E2FF0 00489650 0818BE8D
            : 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
            : 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
            : 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000
Modules     :
          1 : 00400000 002AA000 c:\program files\windsordirect 4\terminal.exe
          2 : 20000000 002C5000 c:\windows\system32\xpsp2res.dll
          3 : 5AD70000 00038000 c:\windows\system32\uxtheme.dll
          4 : 5B0A0000 00007000 c:\windows\system32\umdmxfrm.dll
          5 : 5CD70000 00007000 c:\windows\system32\serwvdrv.dll
          6 : 629C0000 00009000 c:\windows\system32\lpk.dll
          7 : 662B0000 00058000 c:\windows\system32\hnetcfg.dll
          8 : 71A50000 0003F000 c:\windows\system32\mswsock.dll
          9 : 71A90000 00008000 c:\windows\system32\wshtcpip.dll
         10 : 71AA0000 00008000 c:\windows\system32\ws2help.dll
         11 : 71AB0000 00017000 c:\windows\system32\ws2_32.dll
         12 : 72D10000 00008000 c:\windows\system32\msacm32.drv
         13 : 72D20000 00009000 c:\windows\system32\wdmaud.drv
         14 : 73DD0000 000FE000 c:\windows\system32\mfc42.dll
         15 : 74720000 0004B000 c:\windows\system32\msctf.dll
         16 : 74D90000 0006B000 c:\windows\system32\usp10.dll
         17 : 755C0000 0002E000 c:\windows\system32\msctfime.ime
         18 : 76380000 00005000 c:\windows\system32\msimg32.dll
         19 : 76390000 0001D000 c:\windows\system32\imm32.dll
         20 : 763B0000 00049000 c:\windows\system32\comdlg32.dll
         21 : 769C0000 000B3000 c:\windows\system32\userenv.dll
         22 : 76B40000 0002D000 c:\windows\system32\winmm.dll
         23 : 76C30000 0002E000 c:\windows\system32\wintrust.dll
         24 : 76C90000 00028000 c:\windows\system32\imagehlp.dll
         25 : 76F20000 00027000 c:\windows\system32\dnsapi.dll
         26 : 76F60000 0002C000 c:\windows\system32\wldap32.dll
         27 : 76FB0000 00008000 c:\windows\system32\winrnr.dll
         28 : 76FC0000 00006000 c:\windows\system32\rasadhlp.dll
         29 : 77120000 0008C000 c:\windows\system32\oleaut32.dll
         30 : 773D0000 00102000 c:\windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.2600.2180_x-ww_a84f1ff9\comctl32.dll
         31 : 774E0000 0013C000 c:\windows\system32\ole32.dll
         32 : 77A80000 00094000 c:\windows\system32\crypt32.dll
         33 : 77B20000 00012000 c:\windows\system32\msasn1.dll
         34 : 77B40000 00022000 c:\windows\system32\apphelp.dll
         35 : 77BD0000 00007000 c:\windows\system32\midimap.dll
         36 : 77BE0000 00015000 c:\windows\system32\msacm32.dll
         37 : 77C10000 00058000 c:\windows\system32\msvcrt.dll
         38 : 77D40000 00090000 c:\windows\system32\user32.dll
         39 : 77DD0000 0009B000 c:\windows\system32\advapi32.dll
         40 : 77E70000 00091000 c:\windows\system32\rpcrt4.dll
         41 : 77F10000 00046000 c:\windows\system32\gdi32.dll
         42 : 77F60000 00076000 c:\windows\system32\shlwapi.dll
         43 : 7C800000 000F4000 c:\windows\system32\kernel32.dll
         44 : 7C900000 000B0000 c:\windows\system32\ntdll.dll
         45 : 7C9C0000 00814000 c:\windows\system32\shell32.dll
Call stack  :
0045F5B0:399B [00462F4B] [email protected] (terminal.exe)
00454C40:0113 [00454D53] [email protected] (terminal.exe)
00489650:0000 [00489650] [email protected] (terminal.exe)

----------


## deadsoul

*اخي fadel*  *انت تستخدم نسخه قديمه من الميتا تريدر 217 على ما اعتقد كما يظهر من الكتابه التي ارفقتها
حدث الميتاتريدر وذلك عندما تقوم بفتحه ستظهر رساله live update اضغط ok وانتظر انتهاء التحديث ثم اغلق البرنامج واستخدم التمبلت وسيعمل ان شاء الله معك وتكون من الفائزين ان شاء الله 
بس جرب الاستراتيجيه على الديمو طبعا حتى تحترفها وتفهما جيدا والله ولي التوفيق.*

----------


## FADEL

> *اخي fadel*  *انت تستخدم نسخه قديمه من الميتا تريدر 217 على ما اعتقد كما يظهر من الكتابه التي ارفقتها* *حدث الميتاتريدر وذلك عندما تقوم بفتحه ستظهر رساله live update اضغط ok وانتظر انتهاء التحديث ثم اغلق البرنامج واستخدم التمبلت وسيعمل ان شاء الله معك وتكون من الفائزين ان شاء الله*  *بس جرب الاستراتيجيه على الديمو طبعا حتى تحترفها وتفهما جيدا والله ولي التوفيق.*

 بالحقيقة أنتم أناس لا يليق بكم إلا الإحترام و التقدير و من مثلكم يرزقهم الله رزقا" واسعا" إن شاء الله تكون هذه هي المشكلة فقط لأن جميع التمبليتات كانت تعمل حتى استخدمت التمبليت الأخير الموجود حاليا" في أول مشاركة للأخ أبو عون فلم يعمل مع أني أستخدم ميتاتريد 4 و أعدت تنصيبه وظلت المشكلة سأحاول التحديث فورا" و ألف شكر أخي ديدسول :Eh S(7):

----------


## FADEL

> *اخي fadel*  *انت تستخدم نسخه قديمه من الميتا تريدر 217 على ما اعتقد كما يظهر من الكتابه التي ارفقتها* *حدث الميتاتريدر وذلك عندما تقوم بفتحه ستظهر رساله live update اضغط ok وانتظر انتهاء التحديث ثم اغلق البرنامج واستخدم التمبلت وسيعمل ان شاء الله معك وتكون من الفائزين ان شاء الله*  *بس جرب الاستراتيجيه على الديمو طبعا حتى تحترفها وتفهما جيدا والله ولي التوفيق.*

 ألف شكر أخي الغالي لقد كنت على حق الخطأ من عدم التحديت إلى ميتاتريدر 220 و الآن هو يعمل بشكل ممتاز و لكن هل من شرح وافي لآخر تمبليت؟ أم يجب أن نستنتج طريقة عمله من مراقبته؟ هل لك أن تساعدني و ألف شكر لك  :Eh S(7):

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

> ألف شكر أخي الغالي لقد كنت على حق الخطأ من عدم التحديت إلى ميتاتريدر 220 و الآن هو يعمل بشكل ممتاز و لكن هل من شرح وافي لآخر تمبليت؟ أم يجب أن نستنتج طريقة عمله من مراقبته؟ هل لك أن تساعدني و ألف شكر لك

 الطريقة بسيطة ما عليك سوى الانتظار لوصول السعر للخط الازرق ومراقبة مؤشر الزمن وظهور اللون الازرق والاصفروالاخضر عندها تقوم بالبيع والعكس عند وصول السعر للخط الاصفر ومراقية مؤشر الزمن وظهور اللون الاصفر والازرق وتقوم بالبيع وافضل فريم الاربع ساعات ومراقبة العملية على فريم الساعة او الربع ساعة ومع مرور الوقت ستجد الاستراتيجية صديقة لك تعطيك اماكن الدخول القوية والخروج كذلك وابدأ على الديمو
احترامي

----------


## deadsoul

> ألف شكر أخي الغالي لقد كنت على حق الخطأ من عدم التحديت إلى ميتاتريدر 220 و الآن هو يعمل بشكل ممتاز و لكن هل من شرح وافي لآخر تمبليت؟ أم يجب أن نستنتج طريقة عمله من مراقبته؟ هل لك أن تساعدني و ألف شكر لك

 *اخي داخل الملف هناك شرح وافي مع مثال قام به اخي ابو عون جزاه الله عنا كل خير دقق في كل كلمه فهو المفتاح لهذه الاستراتيجيه واللي يصعب عليك بعدين تستطيع المتابعه الحيه معنا هنا..ونحن في خدمتك...ولا تنسى الديمو طبعا حتى تمتلك ناصيتها بالتوفيق ان شاء الله.*

----------


## khaldon999

السلام عليكم
الان توجد فرصة علي زوج EUR/AUD علي شارت الاربع ساعات
وان شاء ألله  رابحبن

----------


## FADEL

> الطريقة بسيطة ما عليك سوى الانتظار لوصول السعر للخط الازرق ومراقبة مؤشر الزمن وظهور اللون الازرق والاصفروالاخضر عندها تقوم بالبيع والعكس عند وصول السعر للخط الاصفر ومراقية مؤشر الزمن وظهور اللون الاصفر والازرق وتقوم بالبيع وافضل فريم الاربع ساعات ومراقبة العملية على فريم الساعة او الربع ساعة ومع مرور الوقت ستجد الاستراتيجية صديقة لك تعطيك اماكن الدخول القوية والخروج كذلك وابدأ على الديمو
> احترامي

 بيع أم شراء من الأصفر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ أرجو التوضيح و شكرا" جزيلا" دكتورنا الغالي   

> *اخي داخل الملف هناك شرح وافي مع مثال قام به اخي ابو عون جزاه الله عنا كل خير دقق في كل كلمه فهو المفتاح لهذه الاستراتيجيه واللي يصعب عليك بعدين تستطيع المتابعه الحيه معنا هنا..ونحن في خدمتك...ولا تنسى الديمو طبعا حتى تمتلك ناصيتها بالتوفيق ان شاء الله.*

 أخي هناك بالشرح مؤشرات زيادة هل يجب أن أضيفها أيضا" ??????? أم أتدرب على شرح الدكتور بالأعلى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟   ما أروع أن يجتمع الإخوة تحت سقف واحد أدعو لكم بالتوفيق و المال الوفير و راحة البال و جنة الخلد جميعا"و ألف شكر  :Eh S(7):

----------


## zizoman

السلام عليكم جزاك الله ياخى على هذه الاستراتيجيه ولكن انا لا استطيع قراءة كل هذه الصفحات فممكن ان تخبرني كيف اضع الستوب وكيف احدد الهدف و جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## FADEL

> الهدف غالبا يعتمد علئ القالب الزمنئ ومن 10 الئ 1000 نقطة حسب نوع المتاجرة سكالبنج ام متوسطة المدئ ام طويلة المدئ والستوب لوز كذلك اذا كان هدفك صغير وتستخدم قالب زمنئ صغير يكون في حدود 20 - 50 نقطة واذا كانت الصفقة متوسطة 100 نقطة واذا كانت طويلة المدئ 200 - 300 نقطة انت ونوعية المتاجرة لذا هئ استراتيجية مرنة وابشرك كل من اتقن الاستراتيجية لم يخسر او يضرب له ستوب لوز للان ومنهم الاخ cobra تجد في توقيعه النتائج . لكم كل الود والتقدير .

 هذا جواب الأخ أبو عون على سؤالك   :Eh S(7):

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

[quote=khaldon999;938262]السلام عليكم
الان توجد فرصة علي زوج EUR/AUD علي شارت الاربع ساعات
وان شاء ألله  رابحبن
ارجو مراجعة الاستراتيجية والتدقيق جيدا اذ لا توجد فرصة لليورو على الاربع ساعات والله اعلم

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

[quote=FADEL;938263]بيع أم شراء من الأصفر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ أرجو التوضيح و شكرا" جزيلا" دكتورنا الغالي    أخي هناك بالشرح مؤشرات زيادة هل يجب أن أضيفها أيضا" ??????? أم أتدرب على شرح الدكتور بالأعلى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟   ما أروع أن يجتمع الإخوة تحت سقف واحد أدعو لكم بالتوفيق و المال الوفير و راحة البال و جنة الخلد جميعا"و ألف شكر  :Eh S(7): شراء يا غالي واسف للخطأ

----------


## zizoman

جزاك الله خير بس انا شايف ان النظريه فى الاول كانت اسهل من دلوقتى انا لسه شايف النظريه دي النهرده فى الاول كانت سهله دلوقتى حاسس اني فى الوان كتير وكولو تايه ومش قادر افهم الشرح

----------


## khaldon999

> ارجو مراجعة الاستراتيجية والتدقيق جيدا اذ لا توجد فرصة لليورو على الاربع ساعات والله اعل

 مرفق الشارت اخي الكريم

----------


## zizoman

> مرفق الشارت اخي الكريم

 
ممكن اخى تدينى الاعدادات الى انت شغال بيها

----------


## FADEL

أخي الكريم أرى أنها فرصة انتهت بالشمعة السابقة حيث لمس الأصفر و كان هناك إشارات شراء على مؤشر الزمن أليس كذلك أخواني؟

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

[quote=khaldon999;938281]مرفق الشارت اخي الكريم
استاذ خلدون هل هذا اخر تحديث للاستراتيجية يعني هل هذه هي التي في اول صفحة

----------


## FADEL

> شراء يا غالي واسف للخطأ

 دكتورنا آخر سؤال هل مؤشر الآر سي آي - ستوك - فوليوم ضروري و ما هو عمله مع استراتيجيتنا أو بالأحرى كيف هي دلالاته لو مهم و أين أجدهم معا"؟؟؟ و لك عظيم الأجر على المساعدة و شكرا"

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

[quote=FADEL;938290]دكتورنا آخر سؤال هل مؤشر الآر سي آي - ستوك - فوليوم ضروري و ما هو عمله مع استراتيجيتنا أو بالأحرى كيف هي دلالاته لو مهم و أين أجدهم معا"؟؟؟ و لك عظيم الأجر على المساعدة و شكرا"
استاذي انا لا استخدم الاراس اي وانما فقط الخطوط ومؤشر الزمن

----------


## deadsoul

> مرفق الشارت اخي الكريم

 *
الفرصه صحيحه ولكن ستتحقق في الفتره الاوروبيه لاننا الان في فتره اصحاب الاستريليني ولن يدعوا اليورو يصعد كثيرا*

----------


## khaldon999

> ممكن اخى تدينى الاعدادات الى انت شغال بيها

 هي نفس اعدادات الاستراتيجية  ولم يتم التغيير بها

----------


## FADEL

> استاذي انا لا استخدم الاراس اي وانما فقط الخطوط ومؤشر الزمن

 تعبتك معي ألف شكر و بالتوفيق يا دكتورنا الحبيب   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## FADEL

> *الفرصه صحيحه ولكن ستتحقق في الفتره الاوروبيه لاننا الان في فتره اصحاب الاستريليني ولن يدعوا اليورو يصعد كثيرا*

 أخي ديدسول لكن لاحظ الشمعة التي قبلها كيف لامست الخط الأصفر و صعدت مع تأكيد الشراء من مؤشر الزمن حسب فهمي البسيط للإستراتيجية أليس كذلك و لا تعتبر فرصة منتهية أم نعاود الشراء مع الشمعة الجديدة إذا عاودت ملامسة الخط الأصفر؟

----------


## zizoman

[quote=khaldon999;938293]هي نفس اعدادات الاستراتيجية  ولم يتم التغيير بها[/quote   
اخى الكريم الالوان عندى مش شايف منها حاجه انا اول مره اشوف النظريه دى فاسعدونى

----------


## deadsoul

[quote=zizoman;938299] 

> هي نفس اعدادات الاستراتيجية  ولم يتم التغيير بها[/quote   
> اخى الكريم الالوان عندى مش شايف منها حاجه انا اول مره اشوف النظريه دى فاسعدونى

 * هاي تيملبت واضحه ارجو ان تعجبك*

----------


## khaldon999

[quote=zizoman;938299] 

> هي نفس اعدادات الاستراتيجية  ولم يتم التغيير بها[/quote   
> اخى الكريم الالوان عندى مش شايف منها حاجه انا اول مره اشوف النظريه دى فاسعدونى

 اخي العزيز انا مغير شوية في الالوان اما نفس الاعدادات وانت بدل الالوان كما تحب عشان تشوف وانت مرتاح
للعلم انا نزلت الاستراتيجية من مشاركة للاخ عرابي  وكان اسم الملف المرفق obama وانا ارفقته لك 
لكنه ناقص ال rsi و stoch   تقدر تزيدهم وحدك

----------


## deadsoul

*تصبحون على خير...
والى لقاء بعد عده ساعات للراحه..
ارجو العذر.*

----------


## zizoman

[quote=deadsoul;938308] 

> * هاي تيملبت واضحه ارجو ان تعجبك*

 الف شكر تسلم ياغالى وربنا يكرمك

----------


## FADEL

> *تصبحون على خير...* *والى لقاء بعد عده ساعات للراحه..* *ارجو العذر.*

   و أنت بألف خير و شكرا" و ندعوا لك بنهار مليء بالنجاح إن شاء الله :Eh S(7):

----------


## zizoman

[quote=khaldon999;938309] 

> اخي العزيز انا مغير شوية في الالوان اما نفس الاعدادات وانت بدل الالوان كما تحب عشان تشوف وانت مرتاح
> للعلم انا نزلت الاستراتيجية من مشاركة للاخ عرابي  وكان اسم الملف المرفق obama وانا ارفقته لك 
> لكنه ناقص ال rsi و stoch   تقدر تزيدهم وحدك

 جزاك الله خير والف شكر على المساعده  :Eh S(7):

----------


## khaldon999

[quote=zizoman;938317] 

> جزاك الله خير والف شكر على المساعده

 
لا شكر علي واجب

----------


## zizoman

طب انا شايف فى التشارت انى ال eur /aud صاعد اعرف الهدف منيييين بقي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## zizoman

اخوانى عايز اعرف خطوط fibo لازمتها ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## khaldon999

> طب انا شايف فى التشارت انى ال eur /aud صاعد اعرف الهدف منيييين بقي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 انا هنا اخذت مستويات فايبوناتشي علي اخر موجة هابطة علي شارت الاربع ساعات
ويمكن تحديد هدف يا اما نع مستوي 38.2او  50 او مع مستوي 61.8  كما في الشارت المرفق 
وان شاء ألله موفق

----------


## zizoman

والله انا مش عارف اقولك ايه الف شكر ومش هنسالك الجمايل دى

----------


## khaldon999

> انا هنا اخذت مستويات فايبوناتشي علي اخر موجة هابطة علي شارت الاربع ساعات
> ويمكن تحديد هدف يا اما نع مستوي 38.2او  50 او مع مستوي 61.8  كما في الشارت المرفق 
> وان شاء ألله موفق

 وصل مستوي 38.2 وفي طريقه الي 50

----------


## ابو لاما

[quote=zizoman;938299] 

> هي نفس اعدادات الاستراتيجية ولم يتم التغيير بها[/quote   
> اخى الكريم الالوان عندى مش شايف منها حاجه انا اول مره اشوف النظريه دى فاسعدونى

  

> طب انا شايف فى التشارت انى ال eur /aud صاعد اعرف الهدف منيييين بقي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

  

> اخوانى عايز اعرف خطوط fibo لازمتها ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

  

> والله انا مش عارف اقولك ايه الف شكر ومش هنسالك الجمايل دى

  :016:  بصراحة الاخوة صبروا عليك كثير وما قصروا ,ارجوك المرة القادمة حلئ كلامك بفضلا او لو سمحتم او ارجوكم او اي كلمة حلوة ,السؤال مش غلط الغلط الاسلوب اليسبب النعاس تصبحوا علئ خير  . :Regular Smile:

----------


## zizoman

انا اسف والله ما اقصد اي حاجه واحلام سعيده انشاء الله

----------


## zizoman

ايه رايكم فى nzd/usd

----------


## khaldon999

> ايه رايكم فى nzd/usd

 فرصة بيع علي شارت الاربع ساعات  
لكن كن حذر وحدد اهدافك جيدا

----------


## anwar

:A015:

----------


## خط القلم

الله يوففك اخوي ابو عون  
وبارك الله فيكم  ياشباب على  الحماس  الحلو

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

[quote=zizoman;938330]انا اسف والله ما اقصد اي حاجه واحلام سعيدة ان شاء الله
تكتب هكذا ان شاء الله
وليس انشاء لان الانشاء هو البناء بينما ان +شاء شرطية
احترامي

----------


## محمد طه

الأخ العزيز أبو العون
نشكر لك كثيراً مجهودك الكبيرعلى هذه الاستراتيجيه ولكنى جربتها لمدة 4 ايام ولى بعد الملحوظات
وارجو منك ان تساعدنى فى فهما
وجدت انه مثلاً عندما اخذ مؤشرالزمن على فريم الاربع ساعات مثلاً اجد انه على فريم اليوم يعطينى اشاره عكس تماماً فعلى اي زمن يكون المؤشر أصدق لكى اشتغل عليه
ولكم جزيل الشكر :016:

----------


## abo-adel

والله بطل ياعرابي وفقك الله 
وكذلك الاخوان نتمني لهم التوفيق يابطال الفوركس

----------


## radwan52

يا أخوان أنا أعمل بمؤشر الأستاتوكي ومؤشر CandleAverage  بأعدادات 5,2,2,2 
فهل يجب أن أنتظر نزول مؤشر الأستاتوكي عن مستوي 20 بحالة الشراء وظهور شمعه فوق الصفر لمؤشر CandleAverage + دخول السعر بمنطقة الشراء لأن الفرص ستكون ضئيله

----------


## zizoman

لو سمحتم عندى مشكله فى التوقيت وعايز احلها ازاى اظبط التوقيت يعنى ؟؟؟؟ من فضلكم

----------


## ابو لاما

> 

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته . :Regular Smile:    

> الله يوففك اخوي ابو عون  
> وبارك الله فيكم ياشباب على الحماس الحلو

 جزاك الله الف خير وبارك بك وبالشباب . :Regular Smile:  
[quote=Dr_mahmoud;938579] 

> انا اسف والله ما اقصد اي حاجه واحلام سعيدة ان شاء الله
> تكتب هكذا ان شاء الله
> وليس انشاء لان الانشاء هو البناء بينما ان +شاء شرطية
> احترامي

 جزاك الله الف خير وكثر من امثالك اخي وحبيبي الدكتور محمود . :Regular Smile:    

> الأخ العزيز أبو العون
> نشكر لك كثيراً مجهودك الكبيرعلى هذه الاستراتيجيه ولكنى جربتها لمدة 4 ايام ولى بعد الملحوظات
> وارجو منك ان تساعدنى فى فهما
> وجدت انه مثلاً عندما اخذ مؤشرالزمن على فريم الاربع ساعات مثلاً اجد انه على فريم اليوم يعطينى اشاره عكس تماماً فعلى اي زمن يكون المؤشر أصدق لكى اشتغل عليه
> ولكم جزيل الشكر

 جزاك الله الف خير تحدد الترند من الاربعة ساعات وتتاجر بالقالب الذئ تريده مع اتجاه الترند . :Regular Smile:   

> والله بطل ياعرابي وفقك الله 
> وكذلك الاخوان نتمني لهم التوفيق يابطال الفوركس

 جزاك الله الف خير اخئ الكريم والاخوة كلهم كذلك . :Regular Smile:   

> يا أخوان أنا أعمل بمؤشر الأستاتوكي ومؤشر CandleAverage بأعدادات 5,2,2,2 
> فهل يجب أن أنتظر نزول مؤشر الأستاتوكي عن مستوي 20 بحالة الشراء وظهور شمعه فوق الصفر لمؤشر CandleAverage + دخول السعر بمنطقة الشراء لأن الفرص ستكون ضئيله

 استخدم مؤشر الزمن المرفق ولا استخدم الستوتيك لان اشارته يمكن ان تكون خادعة واذا مصر عليه استخدم اعداد8.3.3 . :Regular Smile:    

> لو سمحتم عندى مشكله فى التوقيت وعايز احلها ازاى اظبط التوقيت يعنى ؟؟؟؟ من فضلكم

 انزل الميتاتريدر لاحد هذه الشركات ولا تهتم بالتوقيت فهو مظبوط . :Regular Smile:  Arab Financial Brokers FXOpen mini & micro forex broker - forex services - forex trading Forex (FX), CFD, Futures and Equities & Options Trading with ODL Securities Bluedomino.com - Future Website   لكم جميعا كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## zizoman

بارك الله فيك

----------


## ابو رغدا

شباب ايش افضل الأزواج مع هذي الأسترتيجيه

----------


## thecreativex

السلام عليكم  :Asvc: 
دى يا جماعه اضافه بسيطه منى يمكن تكون مفيده 
مؤشر الاستاذ وضاح لتحديد الترند 
waddah attar trend 
ممكن تحددوا بيه الترند على الاربع ساعات بسهوله للناس الى بتسال ازاى تحديد الترند    مثال : 
المؤشر اخضر ترند صاعد احمر هابط  :Asvc:

----------


## atef abo sofa

حبيبي ابـو عــون  اولا الله يكون في عونك علينا    ثانيا :- الشراء او البيع  عند ملامسة الخط الازرق او الازرق المنقط  وكذلك الاصفر او الاصفر المنقط             عند الملامسة  او عند اغلاق الشمعة  ، وماذا يدل مؤشر الزمن عمود اواكثر   اخيرا    فريم الساعة والربع هل يوجد تغير  ام فقط نحدد اتجاه ترند الاربع ساعات  الم اقول لك  اعانك الله علينا  سامحني وجزاك الله كل الخير  :015:

----------


## ابو لاما

> شباب ايش افضل الأزواج مع هذي الأسترتيجيه

 كل الازواج وكل الاسواق . :Regular Smile:     

> السلام عليكم   دى يا جماعه اضافه بسيطه منى يمكن تكون مفيده  مؤشر الاستاذ وضاح لتحديد الترند  waddah attar trend  ممكن تحددوا بيه الترند على الاربع ساعات بسهوله للناس الى بتسال ازاى تحديد الترند    مثال :  المؤشر اخضر ترند صاعد احمر هابط

 جزاك الله الف خير . :Regular Smile:     

> حبيبي ابـو عــون   اولا الله يكون في عونك علينا   ثانيا :- الشراء او البيع عند ملامسة الخط الازرق او الازرق المنقط وكذلك الاصفر او الاصفر المنقط عند الملامسة او عند اغلاق الشمعة ، وماذا يدل مؤشر الزمن عمود اواكثر   اخيرا فريم الساعة والربع هل يوجد تغير ام فقط نحدد اتجاه ترند الاربع ساعات  الم اقول لك  اعانك الله علينا  سامحني وجزاك الله كل الخير

 يا هلا اخوي :عزيزي الشراء او البيع يعتمد علئ الترند اذا الترند هابط في الاربعة ساعات البيع يتم من الخط الازرق المنقط والعادئ في بقية الفريمات الزمنية واذا الترند صاعد في الاربعة ساعات الشراء من الخط الاصفر المنقط وغير المنقط في بقية الفريمات الزمنية ومؤشر الزمن يصلح لكل فريم زمنئ ويستخدم علئ حسب الفريم المستخدم . :Regular Smile:  لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## خاطر

عرابي  الله يوفقك     انا دخلت على توقعك للدولالر ين بيع من 95.85     مثل ماقلت وانا انتظر الان الهدف الذي حددته ب  93.85     هل تنصحني بالانتظار او الاغلاق قبل اغلاق السوق للعيد حقهم               الله يجزاك بالخير    .

----------


## ابو لاما

> عرابي   الله يوفقك     انا دخلت على توقعك للدولالر ين بيع من 95.85 مثل ماقلت وانا انتظر الان الهدف الذي حددته ب 93.85 هل تنصحني بالانتظار او الاغلاق قبل اغلاق السوق للعيد حقهم               الله يجزاك بالخير     .

 الافضل الاغلاق الان علئ الربح المتوفر ثم ادخل بيع مرة اخرئ بعد فتح السوق . :Regular Smile:  لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## خاطر

جزاك الله الف خير              تم الاغلاق :015:      الله يرزقك

----------


## abo-adel

السلام عليكم 
دخلت بيع علي هذا الزوج ديمو
هل صحيح دخولي ام لا ارجو افادتي بارك الله فيك

----------


## abo-adel

ممكن تشرح لي الموشر اللي تحت مافهمتهاذافوق او تحت ويش يعني

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم 
> دخلت بيع علي هذا الزوج ديمو
> هل صحيح دخولي ام لا ارجو افادتي بارك الله فيك

 الدخول  صحيح . :Regular Smile:    

> ممكن تشرح لي الموشر اللي تحت مافهمتهاذافوق او تحت ويش يعني

 لديك اجابة لسؤالك في الموضوع فيما سبق ابحث عنها واجتهد ولكل مجتهد نصيب ودع عنك الشك ان بعض الظن اثم . :Regular Smile:

----------


## محمد طه

الف شكر لك كثيرا وجعله الله لك فى ميزان حسناتك

----------


## abo-adel

ههههههههههههههههه    معي قولون اعذرني اشك بكل حاجه 
 وفقك الله عرابي 
اللي اقصده الموشر اللي تحت الشموع الصفر والزرق   وايضا الخضر احيانافوق واحيانا تحت
ودي اتاكد متي تكون شرا ومتي تكون بيع لاني ناوي اعتمدها ولك مني الدعاااء ورحم الله من ترحمت عليه     
وسع صدرك

----------


## abo-adel

يالله صدت وحده حلوه يارب يوفقنا وتكون صحيحه

----------


## درع الفاروق

يا اخوان  
ممكن شرح مبسط لاشارة مؤشر الوقت فقط   
والشكر مقدماً للجميع وعلى راسهم استاذنا الكبير ابو عون

----------


## ابو لاما

> ههههههههههههههههه معي قولون اعذرني اشك بكل حاجه 
> وفقك الله عرابي 
> اللي اقصده الموشر اللي تحت الشموع الصفر والزرق وايضا الخضر احيانافوق واحيانا تحت
> ودي اتاكد متي تكون شرا ومتي تكون بيع لاني ناوي اعتمدها ولك مني الدعاااء ورحم الله من ترحمت عليه     
> وسع صدرك

 المؤشر التحت مؤشرين الاصفر والمؤشر صاحب الالوان العديدة المهم ثلاث مستويات من الالوان المختلفة يصل .82 مع مستوئ  مهم خط منقط او غير منقط ادخل الصفقة علئ طول . :Regular Smile:    

> الف شكر لك كثيرا وجعله الله لك فى ميزان حسناتك

 لا شكر علئ واجب اخئ الكريم . :Regular Smile:    

> يالله صدت وحده حلوه يارب يوفقنا وتكون صحيحه

 شكلها حلو . :Regular Smile:   

> يا اخوان  
> ممكن شرح مبسط لاشارة مؤشر الوقت فقط   
> والشكر مقدماً للجميع وعلى راسهم استاذنا الكبير ابو عون

 الشرح فوق ثلاث مستويات يصل الئ 82. والسعر عند مستوئ مهم دخول بالنسبة للالوان جميعا . :Regular Smile:

----------


## FADEL

المؤشر التحت مؤشرين الاصفر والمؤشر صاحب الالوان العديدة المهم ثلاث مستويات من الالوان المختلفة يصل .82 مع مستوئ مهم خط منقط او غير منقط ادخل الصفقة علئ طول  
أخي أبو عون أرجو منك تحمل سؤالي لأني مشوش قليلا" و لك جزيل الشكر هل المقصود أننا ننتظر مؤشر الزمن أن يكون أعطى ثلاثة ألوان أصفر و أخضر و أزرق و كلها يجب أن تجتاز 0,81 أم يكفي لون واحد أو لونين طبعا" مع الدخول باتجاه الترند الظاهر على فريم الأربع ساعات و السعر عند خط مهم بالشارت العلوي هل فهمي صحيح أم يوجد خطأ و رجاءا" أعذر عدم فهمي لأني مشوش بهذا المؤشر الرائع قليلا" لكن يجب أن أفهمه صح و لك جزيل الشكر و الإمتنان

----------


## ابو لاما

> المؤشر التحت مؤشرين الاصفر والمؤشر صاحب الالوان العديدة المهم ثلاث مستويات من الالوان المختلفة يصل .82 مع مستوئ مهم خط منقط او غير منقط ادخل الصفقة علئ طول  
> أخي أبو عون أرجو منك تحمل سؤالي لأني مشوش قليلا" و لك جزيل الشكر هل المقصود أننا ننتظر مؤشر الزمن أن يكون أعطى ثلاثة ألوان أصفر و أخضر و أزرق و كلها يجب أن تجتاز 0,81 أم يكفي لون واحد أو لونين طبعا" مع الدخول باتجاه الترند الظاهر على فريم الأربع ساعات و السعر عند خط مهم بالشارت العلوي هل فهمي صحيح أم يوجد خطأ و رجاءا" أعذر عدم فهمي لأني مشوش بهذا المؤشر الرائع قليلا" لكن يجب أن أفهمه صح و لك جزيل الشكر و الإمتنان

 تمام انت صح وفاهم صح بالتوفيق ان شاء الله . :Regular Smile:

----------


## FADEL

> تمام انت صح وفاهم صح بالتوفيق ان شاء الله .

 أنا صح لأن دماغك الرايق صح و انا فاهم لأن الإلكترونات اللي بتدور بدماغك تخليني أفهم يا معلم أبو عون العرابي ألف شكر على كل شيء أعطيتنا إياه و يا ريت نقدر نرد جمايلك أنت و الإخوة هنا  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابو لاما

> أنا صح لأن دماغك الرايق صح و انا فاهم لأن الإلكترونات اللي بتدور بدماغك تخليني أفهم يا معلم أبو عون العرابي ألف شكر على كل شيء أعطيتنا إياه و يا ريت نقدر نرد جمايلك أنت و الإخوة هنا

 تسلم عزيزي  :015:  :015:  :015: اهم شئ الدماغ يكون عال والالكترونات دائرة براحتها . :Regular Smile:

----------


## abo-adel

اخي عرابي  
 مشكور

----------


## abdelhfidj

استراتيجية و لا اروع

----------


## abdelhfidj

> 26/11/2008  مجمع النقاط 485 نقطة

 27/11/2008 108 نقطة خلال ساعة لان سوق سيغلق

----------


## a7bab4ever

مع حلاوة ااسترتيجية الا اضن ان بيها سر بس لو انكشف راخ يكون الربح اضعاف اتمنى نكتشف السر الاكبر ولو ان القناعة كنز

----------


## فيصل-أبو سعيد

> مع حلاوة ااسترتيجية الا اضن ان بيها سر بس لو انكشف راخ يكون الربح اضعاف اتمنى نكتشف السر الاكبر ولو ان القناعة كنز

    الدكتور محمود اكتشفه  :Wink Smile:

----------


## a7bab4ever

> الدكتور محمود اكتشفه

 وانا بعمل جاهد ولعلي اكتشفه  باذن الله بس ننتظر السيولة ترجع بعد ما يخلصو الناس محتفلين لان السوق ناااااااااااااااايم

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

[quote=فيصل-أبو سعيد;939608]   الدكتور محمود اكتشفه  :Wink Smile: السر ان يصبح الشارت والاسترتيجية اصدقاءك

----------


## a7bab4ever

:Big Grin: [quote=Dr_mahmoud;939622] 

> الدكتور محمود اكتشفه السر ان يصبح الشارت والاسترتيجية اصدقاءك

  :015:  اهم شي نكتشف سر الصداقة :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ابو رغدا

شباب ممكن تعطوني ويش هذي المؤشرات اللي في الصوره 
وكيف المتجره بها  
فضلا لا امرا

----------


## طارق حسين

السلام عليكم  بفضل الله تم تحقيق الاهداف ليوم 27/11 قد تضيع مني فرص كثيرة ولكن افضل ان يكون دخولي آمن بنسبة 90% ولكم كل الود

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

الاستاذ طارق صاحي كيف الحال ارجو ان تكون بخير ومبارك تحقيق الاهداف في هذا اليوم لم ادخل للسوق لاني ارى الحركة وهمي وليست صحيحة لذلك لا اغامر ولا ادخل الا في الحركة الصحيحة وارى بان الجنيه سيصل الى15618 ثم يرتد يزيد او ينقص ولكن بقليل والله اعلم فاذا وصل لتلك النقطة البيع اولى والهدف اكثر من 400 نقطة والله اعلم

----------


## طارق حسين

> الاستاذ طارق صاحي كيف الحال ارجو ان تكون بخير

 هلا اخي دكتور محمود بفضل من الله بخير وان شاء الله ربنا يوفقك في متاجرتك

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

[quote=ابو رغدا;939702]شباب ممكن تعطوني ويش هذي المؤشرات اللي في الصوره 
وكيف المتجره بها  
فضلا لا امرا انت تامر يا غالي     
تقبل خالص احترامي 1_ البيع من عند الخط الازرف 2 _الشراء من عند الخط الاصفر 3_موافقة مؤشر الزمن مع البيع والشراء : في حالة البيع يجب ان يكون مؤشر الزمن ذا الون ثلاثة ازرق اصفر اخضر وفي حالة الشرا يجب ان يكون مؤشر الزمن ذا الوان ازرق واصفر 4 الشكل الموجود عندك هو مؤشر الهارمونك وهو مؤشر لتاكيد الصفقة فان تشكل الشكل كما ترى في الشكل فالبيع اولى ولا تخف وكما تلاحظ ارتد السعر من طرف النموذج والهدف يحدد على فريم الربع ساعة او الساعة وهذا يعود لراس المال وادارته يعني تخرج من الصفقة عند وصول السعر لخط المنتصف والله اعلم

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

المجنون سيصل الى 15560 ( والله اعلم) فان وصلها سيرتد1500 نقطة اقل شيء وعلى اية حال نراقب ولا ندخل الا اذا توافق مع معطيات استراتيجية الثقل جزى الله عنا صاحبها ابو عون خير الجزاء وبما هو اهله امين

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

الين قد يصل الى 9790 ثم يرتد 500 نقطة وقد يصل الى 9318 ثم يرتد 500 نقطة اقل شيء  ولا ندخل في الصفقة الا اذا توافقت مع معطيات استراتيجية الثقل جزى الله عنا صاحبها ابو عون خير الجزاء وبما هو اهله 
احترامي للكل

----------


## خاطر

> الين قد يصل الى 9790 ثم يرتد 500 نقطة وقد يصل الى 9318 ثم يرتد 500 نقطة اقل شيء ولا ندخل في الصفقة الا اذا توافقت مع معطيات استراتيجية الثقل جزى الله عنا صاحبها ابو عون خير الجزاء وبما هو اهله 
> احترامي للكل

    اخي الحبيب ممكن توضح اكثر    الدولار ين   
.

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

[quote=خاطر مالكي;939840]اخي الحبيب ممكن توضح اكثر    الدولار ين   
. اذا وصل الى 9318 ناخذ شراء واذا وصل 9790 ناخذ بيع شريطة موافقة ذلك مع الاستراتيجية

----------


## عندي طموح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,,  تشكرون على هذه الجهود وجزاكم الله  كل خير .  لدي طلب بسيط  ............  :Hands:    وياليت تتحملونا شويتين ..  حاولت تكراراَ ومراراَ تحميل الأستراتيجية لكن طلعت معي  :016:   كالتالي  :   أتوقع فيه ملف ناقص مع أني حملت كل المؤشرات الي في كل الصفحات   وصعبه أقراء من أول صفحة حتى أخر صفحة لكي أبحث عن المؤشرات وأحملها    ووجدت في أحد الردود  يقول حملها من أول صفحة  ( هل هي نفسها أخر التحديثات للأستراتيجة
 مع جيمع موشراتها كامله في أول صفحة ) طبعاَ حملتها  وكمان نقص مؤشر الزمن  أو قد يكون تحميلي فيه غلط !!!!!!!!!!!  مؤشر (deadsoul.tpl) و مؤشر (orabi.tpl) لم يعملا  هذان  المؤشران  طبعاًَ مانزلت معي مأدري ليه !!!!! هل لأن نهايه صيغتها تنتهي  tpl  . وجميع المؤشرات التي تعمل لدي نهايه صيغتها .ex4  و  .mq4   برنامج الترايدر   ولم أعرف لطريقة التمبلت !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!       كل الي أعرفة أني أحمل على (C:\Program Files\AL Trade 4\experts\indicators)   أرجو من الأخوان التوضيح والله يعطيكم العافية وأأسف على الإطالة وجزاكم الله خير

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

حمل التمبلت بعد تحميل المؤشرات في مكانه وهو التمبلت 
في مكان لتحميل التمبلت واسمه التمبلت يعني عندما تفتح الاكسبير تظهر لك التمبلت افتحه وحمل التملت فيه

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

كل عام والجميع بالف خير

----------


## عندي طموح

ياليت ترفق لي جميع المؤشرات المطلوب تحميها 
وياليت توضحلي بالتفصيل الممل 
شغله التمبلت جديده علي حبه حبه لأني مافهمت ردك بوضوح   وأسف على الإطاله  
والله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## محمد ياسين

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,,  تشكرون على هذه الجهود وجزاكم الله كل خير .  لدي طلب بسيط ............  وياليت تتحملونا شويتين ..  حاولت تكراراَ ومراراَ تحميل الأستراتيجية لكن طلعت معي  كالتالي :   أتوقع فيه ملف ناقص مع أني حملت كل المؤشرات الي في كل الصفحات   وصعبه أقراء من أول صفحة حتى أخر صفحة لكي أبحث عن المؤشرات وأحملها   ووجدت في أحد الردود يقول حملها من أول صفحة ( هل هي نفسها أخر التحديثات للأستراتيجة مع جيمع موشراتها كامله في أول صفحة ) طبعاَ حملتها وكمان نقص مؤشر الزمن أو قد يكون تحميلي فيه غلط !!!!!!!!!!!  مؤشر (deadsoul.tpl) و مؤشر (orabi.tpl) لم يعملا هذان المؤشران طبعاًَ مانزلت معي مأدري ليه !!!!! هل لأن نهايه صيغتها تنتهي tpl . وجميع المؤشرات التي تعمل لدي نهايه صيغتها .ex4 و .mq4 برنامج الترايدر   ولم أعرف لطريقة التمبلت !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  كل الي أعرفة أني أحمل على (C:\Program Files\AL Trade 4\experts\indicators)   أرجو من الأخوان التوضيح والله يعطيكم العافية وأأسف على الإطالة وجزاكم الله خير

 تفضل اخي شرح بالصور   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## محب التعلم

أستاذي حمل الملف اللي في الصفحة الأولى 
هذا آخر تحديث 
و لما تفك الضغط راح تشوف صور تشرح لك طريقة التركيب خطوة بخطوة

----------


## عندي طموح

الله يعطيكم العافية تم التحميل بنجاح

----------


## ابو رغدا

[quote=Dr_mahmoud;939762] 

> شباب ممكن تعطوني ويش هذي المؤشرات اللي في الصوره 
> وكيف المتجره بها  
> فضلا لا امرا انت تامر يا غالي     
> تقبل خالص احترامي 1_ البيع من عند الخط الازرف 2 _الشراء من عند الخط الاصفر 3_موافقة مؤشر الزمن مع البيع والشراء : في حالة البيع يجب ان يكون مؤشر الزمن ذا الون ثلاثة ازرق اصفر اخضر وفي حالة الشرا يجب ان يكون مؤشر الزمن ذا الوان ازرق واصفر 4 الشكل الموجود عندك هو مؤشر الهارمونك وهو مؤشر لتاكيد الصفقة فان تشكل الشكل كما ترى في الشكل فالبيع اولى ولا تخف وكما تلاحظ ارتد السعر من طرف النموذج والهدف يحدد على فريم الربع ساعة او الساعة وهذا يعود لراس المال وادارته يعني تخرج من الصفقة عند وصول السعر لخط المنتصف والله اعلم

 شكرا يالغالي 
وماقصرت
والجمعه المباركه

----------


## عندي طموح

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو رغدا   _شباب ممكن تعطوني ويش هذي المؤشرات اللي في الصوره 
وكيف المتجره بها  
فضلا لا امرا انت تامر يا غالي     
تقبل خالص احترامي 1_ البيع من عند الخط الازرف 2 _الشراء من عند الخط الاصفر 3_موافقة مؤشر الزمن مع البيع والشراء : في حالة البيع يجب ان يكون مؤشر الزمن ذا الون ثلاثة ازرق اصفر اخضر وفي حالة الشرا يجب ان يكون مؤشر الزمن ذا الوان ازرق واصفر 4 الشكل الموجود عندك هو مؤشر الهارمونك وهو مؤشر لتاكيد الصفقة فان تشكل الشكل كما ترى في الشكل فالبيع اولى ولا تخف وكما تلاحظ ارتد السعر من طرف النموذج والهدف يحدد على فريم الربع ساعة او الساعة وهذا يعود لراس المال وادارته يعني تخرج من الصفقة عند وصول السعر لخط المنتصف والله اعلم_   _اقتباس_  _......................................._   _السلام عليكم_   _تشكر أخوي أبو رغدا  لكن ممكن التوضيح أكثر_   _أتمنا من الأخوان التوضيح بطريقة البيع والشراء (على الشارت )ووضعه هنا لوصول المعلومة ببساطة :فقط _  _وأبسط من التوضيح على الشارت مافيه ._  _وجزاكم الله خير ويعطيكم العافية وطولة البال_   _الشارت(المرفق)على فريم الخمس دقائق لتوضيح السؤال فقط_

----------


## abo-adel

الفرص تتجدد باذن الله

----------


## abo-adel

ومازالت الفرص

----------


## eyad61

الاخ اوعادل 
على اي فريم

----------


## Victorious

15M

----------


## عبد الرحمن2007

[quote=deadsoul;938308] 

> *هاي تيملبت واضحه ارجو ان تعجبك*

  
التبلت هل هو كامل وهو هو نفس اللي يستخدمه  العرابي وباقي الاخوان 
 هل بيشتغل معي مينا تريدر او GTS :016:

----------


## عبدالله المعايطة

الغالي ابو عون اذا كنت بتاجر على فريم 4 ساعات هل يجب ان اخذ بعين الاعتبار الديلي  لاحظت بانك ركزت على فريم ال 4 ساعات فهل الديلي مهم بالنسبة لمؤشر الثقل؟ اي احد من الاخوة جرب المؤشر عالديلي؟ :016:

----------


## zizoman

[quote=عبد الرحمن2007;940294] 

> التبلت هل هو كامل وهو هو نفس اللي يستخدمه  العرابي وباقي الاخوان 
>  هل بيشتغل معي مينا تريدر او GTS

 نعم ياخى كامل ان شاء الله ولكن ينقصه timer.exe يمكنك تحميله من الصفحه الاولى

----------


## ابوعافيه المصري

السلام عليكم اخواني
هذة اول مشاركه  لي في الموضوع , في فرصه شراء الان قويه على فريم الساعه (يورو دولار)
عذرا لعدم تمكني من ارفاق الشارت اذا حد موجود الان ممكن يرفق شارت للفرصه

----------


## zizoman

[quote=عبد الرحمن2007;940294] 

> التبلت هل هو كامل وهو هو نفس اللي يستخدمه  العرابي وباقي الاخوان 
>  هل بيشتغل معي مينا تريدر او GTS

 اسف ياخى التبلت كامل ولا ينقصه شىء فقط ضع المؤشرات كامله

----------


## ابوعافيه المصري

نسيت اذكر ان الفرصه تتماشي مع نموذج هارمونك bullesh buterfly 
بالاضافه الى انتهاء 5 موجات بطريقة نيلي

----------


## انتربول

[quote=Dr_mahmoud;939762] 

> شباب ممكن تعطوني     
> تقبل خالص احترامي 1_ البيع من عند الخط الازرف 2 _الشراء من عند الخط الاصفر 3_موافقة مؤشر الزمن مع البيع والشراء : في حالة البيع يجب ان يكون مؤشر الزمن ذا الون ثلاثة ازرق اصفر اخضر وفي حالة الشرا يجب ان يكون مؤشر الزمن ذا الوان ازرق واصفر 4 الشكل الموجود عندك هو مؤشر الهارمونك وهو مؤشر لتاكيد الصفقة فان تشكل الشكل كما ترى في الشكل فالبيع اولى ولا تخف وكما تلاحظ ارتد السعر من طرف النموذج والهدف يحدد على فريم الربع ساعة او الساعة وهذا يعود لراس امال وادارته يعني تخرج من الصفقة عند وصول السعر لخط المنتصف والله اعلم

  
اخوى العزيز او احد الاعضاء اريد خدمه اريد الشرح على الشارت حتى استطيع افهم الطريقه 
تحياتى للجميع

----------


## eyad61

صراحة افكر بطيقة ولكن جداااااااااااا خطرة على الحساااااب 
هو الدخووووول بتدرج على اي عملة تكتمل الشرووط واكن بعقود نوعاااماااا كبيرة لكن اريد الاستوووب كم 
او اي نقطة

----------


## eyad61

الحمد لله خرجت ب حوالي 25 نقطة من اليورو دولار طبعااااااا حقيقي

----------


## ابو رغدا

[quote=انتربول;940358] 

> اخوى العزيز او احد الاعضاء اريد خدمه اريد الشرح على الشارت حتى استطيع افهم الطريقه 
> تحياتى للجميع

 والله اخي ودي اشرح لك بس انا مش فاهم مضبوط  
انا ابي شرح للمؤشر بالكامل >>>>>>>>>المؤشر فيه خفايا

----------


## الـحـقـيـقـة

اخي عرابي 
لدي أسئلة تنتظر اجابات منك شخصيا او من من يتقن الاستراتيجية 
1-ماهو الانعكاس المعتاد لكل صفقة قبل تحقيق الهدف في كل فرصة 
وذلك على فريم ربع ساعة وساعة و 4ساعات  
2-هل الاستراتيجية مجدية وافضل من الاستراتيجية الكلاسيكية للوافي والدايفرجنس ؟  
3-اين اجد شرح واضح وشامل للطريقة ؟

----------


## 10pips

> ومازالت الفرص   الملف المرفق 165003

  
ما شاء الله عليك اخي ابو عادل .. فرص رائعة وكل الشروط متحققة  , وما يعجبني اكثر الستوكاستك , اي اعدادات تستخدم ؟

----------


## mustafa2

ممكن افهم كيف اضيف الشارت علي الميتا تريدر 
والشارت المرفق لا استطيع قراءتة ما عارف الحلل شنو وابدا من وين
معليش اخوكم مبتدئ

----------


## سمير الصاوى

السلام عليكم 
انا نزلت الاستراتيجيه بس  عندى استفسار انا لما فكيت الضغط لائيت مؤشرات كتير طيب انا اعرف منين ان دى مؤشرات ودى طلمبات عشان احط كل حاجه فى مكانها  ارجو الافاده  وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## abo-adel

> ما شاء الله عليك اخي ابو عادل .. فرص رائعة وكل الشروط متحققة , وما يعجبني اكثر الستوكاستك , اي اعدادات تستخدم ؟

  
جرب علي حسب الزوج العب  باعدادت الموشر

----------


## cobra100

بيع ال USD/CHF

----------


## عبدالله المعايطة

اخواني شو رايكو باليورو باوند وين رايح؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## eyad61

كوبرااااااااا على اي فريم انت تتاااابع

----------


## MNEEF

السلام عليكم 
شباب ارغب الاشتراك ولكن من أين ابداء وكيف آليه عمل هذه الاستراتيجية ارجو الشرح كرما لا امرا

----------


## cobra100

> كوبرااااااااا على اي فريم انت تتاااابع

 النصف ساعة

----------


## cobra100

> السلام عليكم 
> شباب ارغب الاشتراك ولكن من أين ابداء وكيف آليه عمل هذه الاستراتيجية ارجو الشرح كرما لا امرا

 الاستراتيجية و الشرح موجود بالمشاركة الاولة

----------


## عبدالله المعايطة

> اخواني شو رايكو باليورو باوند وين رايح؟؟؟؟؟

 كوبرا يا غالي ؟

----------


## galleon

من خلال تجربتي مع هذه المؤشر 
افضل فريم هو الساعه والاربع ساعات 
الافريمات الاقل غير دقيقة وعشوائية  
تقبلوا تحياتي

----------


## cobra100

> كوبرا يا غالي ؟

 على اي فريم تشتغل

----------


## انتربول

> الاستراتيجية و الشرح موجود بالمشاركة الاولة

  
السلام عليكم
المشاركه الاولى يوجد بها فقط المؤشر و التملبت  
ارجو المساعده ولو شرح يبين لى الطريق مع وجود شارت و جزاك الله الف خير انت و صاحب الاستراتيجية

----------


## galleon

لا انكر ان هذه الاستراتيجية والمؤشرات المستخدمه اقل ما يقال عنها انها جيدة 
والاخ ابو عون لم يبخل على الاعضاء بالوقت والجهد بارك الله له في الدنيا والاخرة 
ولكنها في الوقت نفسه بها اشارات كاذبة وعلى كل شخص ان يحدد هذه الاشارات وحسب خبرة كل شخص باستخدام مؤشرات اخرى 
في اليومين السابقين اشارت مؤشر الزمن كلها كاذبه ولا يعتمد عليها ابدا 
لي طلب من الاخوة ان لايرفقوا حسابات ديمو  محققين بها ارباح خياليه 
هذا يشوش على باقي الاخوة
انا استطيع ان احول حساب ديمو من 10000  الى 100000 واكثر في يومين 
ولكن اذا كان حساب حقيقي سوف احول 10000  الى 1 دولار فقط واحتمال اقل  
بعض الاخوة ارفقو كشف حساب ديمو محققين ارباح خيالية 
ومعظم صفقاتهم 4 او 5 عقود ستندر ومحقيين 200 او 250 دولار اي 5  او 6  نقطه 
هل هذا معقول يا اخوان  
من يريد ان يتعلم يفتح حساب ديمو بمقدار المبلغ الذي سوف يقرر ان يفتح حساب حقيقي به
ويتعامل معه كانها اموال حقيقية 
ولا للمبالغه لاننا هنا للتعلم  ولنكن صادقين مع انفسنا  
تقبلوا مني كل الود والتقدير

----------


## cobra100

> السلام عليكم
> المشاركه الاولى يوجد بها فقط المؤشر و التملبت  
> ارجو المساعده ولو شرح يبين لى الطريق مع وجود شارت و جزاك الله الف خير انت و صاحب الاستراتيجية

 تقوم بالببع عندما يلمس السعر الخط الزرق و يكون هناك 3 اشارات صفراء نازلة  و اشارة خضراء و زرقاء بمؤشر الزمن
و تقوم بالشراء عندما يلمس السعر الخط الاصفر و يكون هناك  3 اشارات صفراء صاعدة  و اشارة خضراء  بمؤشر الزمن

----------


## الـحـقـيـقـة

> اخي عرابي 
> لدي أسئلة تنتظر اجابات منك شخصيا او من من يتقن الاستراتيجية 
> 1-ماهو الانعكاس المعتاد لكل صفقة قبل تحقيق الهدف في كل فرصة 
> وذلك على فريم ربع ساعة وساعة و 4ساعات  
> 2-هل الاستراتيجية مجدية وافضل من الاستراتيجية الكلاسيكية للوافي والدايفرجنس ؟  
> 3-اين اجد شرح واضح وشامل للطريقة ؟

  :Yikes3:

----------


## eyad61

تم الخرووووووج من اليورو دولار والدولار فرنك بربح والحمد لله 
طبعاااااااااا حساااااب حقيقي 
لكي اكوون متمرس 
شكراااااااااا لكم

----------


## عندي طموح

_أتمنا من الأخوان التوضيح بطريقة البيع والشراء (على الشارت )ووضعه هنا لوصول المعلومة ببساطة :فقط 
وأبسط من التوضيح على الشارت مافيه ._  _وجزاكم الله خير ويعطيكم العافية وطولة البال_

----------


## ابو رغدا

> تقوم بالببع عندما يلمس السعر الخط الزرق و يكون هناك 3 اشارات صفراء نازلة  و اشارة خضراء و زرقاء بمؤشر الزمن
> و تقوم بالشراء عندما يلمس السعر الخط الاصفر و يكون هناك  3 اشارات صفراء صاعدة  و اشارة خضراء  بمؤشر الزمن

 f
بارك الله فيك اخي 
في الصوره مش مبين اشارة خضراء للبيع

----------


## eyad61

اعتقاادي الشخصي 
ان الشخص اذا اشتغل على الفريمات الصغيرة يجب تصغيير الاهداااف وتقليل العقوووود 
واذا الشخص اشتغل على الفريماات من 30 دقيقة وفوق يجب ان يكبر العقود ويكون ملتزم بأستوب معين واهداف معينة

----------


## ابو رغدا

شباب ممكن نتفق على ان نسوي ملف وفيه الشرح بالصور وشرح للمؤشرات بعد اذن صاحب الموضوع

----------


## الـحـقـيـقـة

> شباب ممكن نتفق على ان نسوي ملف وفيه الشرح بالصور وشرح للمؤشرات بعد اذن صاحب الموضوع

  :Hands:

----------


## MHAKEEMM

أخوانى الأعزاء أولاً أريد أن أشكر أخونا عرابى على هذا المجهود الجبار ، ثانياً أحببت أن أساهم معكم بهذا المؤشر لعله يسهل عليكم عملية الدخول و الخروج ، و جزاكم الله عنا خيرا أرجو من أخوانى ألا ينسونى من صالح دعائهم فى هذه الأيام المباركة .

----------


## Victorious

> أخوانى الأعزاء أولاً أريد أن أشكر أخونا عرابى على هذا المجهود الجبار ، ثانياً أحببت أن أساهم معكم بهذا المؤشر لعله يسهل عليكم عملية الدخول و الخروج ، و جزاكم الله عنا خيرا أرجو من أخوانى ألا ينسونى من صالح دعائهم فى هذه الأيام المباركة .

 مؤشر مناسب للترند جزاك الله خير.

----------


## Victorious

أبوعون, 
لاحظ المؤشرين فى الشارت المرفق... :Emoticon1:

----------


## ابو لاما

> شباب ممكن نتفق على ان نسوي ملف وفيه الشرح بالصور وشرح للمؤشرات بعد اذن صاحب الموضوع

  

> 

 الشرح وكل شئ في الملف المرفق في اول الموضوع وكذك في مشاركات في صفحات عديدة ابحثوا عنها بتانئ وتجدوها ان شاء الله . :Regular Smile: 
لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> مؤشر مناسب للترند جزاك الله خير.

  

> أخوانى الأعزاء أولاً أريد أن أشكر أخونا عرابى على هذا المجهود الجبار ، ثانياً أحببت أن أساهم معكم بهذا المؤشر لعله يسهل عليكم عملية الدخول و الخروج ، و جزاكم الله عنا خيرا أرجو من أخوانى ألا ينسونى من صالح دعائهم فى هذه الأيام المباركة .

 جزاك الله الف خير اخئ الكريم وجعله في ميزان حسناتك . :Regular Smile:    

> أبوعون,  لاحظ المؤشرين فى الشارت المرفق...

 سوف اجربه الاسبوع القادم وارفق النتائج ان شاء الله . :Regular Smile:  لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## خاطر

عرابي      الله يعطيك الف عافيه      وماقصرت     وسوال اخير اخ عرابي انا داخل بيع على الدولار ين اش رايك اخليهم مفتوح الامر الى الاسبوع القادم     ممكن تعطيني افضل نقاط الدخول للدولار ين لاني متوهق فيه شوي وانا الاستراتيجيه مثل ماانت عارف ماتعمل عندي حذفت التري وحملته وحملت الموشرات ونفس الشي ماتتحرك على العموم شكله من الكمبيوتر ولازم نشوف له حل      الف شكر على تعاونك اخ عرابي   .

----------


## ابو لاما

> عرابي      الله يعطيك الف عافيه      وماقصرت     وسوال اخير اخ عرابي انا داخل بيع على الدولار ين اش رايك اخليهم مفتوح الامر الى الاسبوع القادم     ممكن تعطيني افضل نقاط الدخول للدولار ين لاني متوهق فيه شوي وانا الاستراتيجيه مثل ماانت عارف ماتعمل عندي حذفت التري وحملته وحملت الموشرات ونفس الشي ماتتحرك على العموم شكله من الكمبيوتر ولازم نشوف له حل      الف شكر على تعاونك اخ عرابي    .

 سكر الصفقة اخئ الكريم . :Regular Smile:

----------


## عبد الرحمن2007

شباب ممكن نتفق على ان نسوي ملف وفيه الشرح بالصور وشرح للمؤشرات بعد اذن صاحب الموضوع 
ياليت ومعه اخر تطوير للمؤشر

----------


## ابو لاما

ايش رايكم في تحديث صورتئ اخرع صح ههههههههههههههههه. :Regular Smile:  يعنئ ارعب . :Regular Smile:  يعنئ اخلع باللهجة السودانية . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو رغدا

> ايش رايكم في تحديث صورتئ اخرع صح ههههههههههههههههه. يعنئ ارعب . يعنئ اخلع باللهجة السودانية .

 حلوه بس لو تقربها شوي مانشوف واضح

----------


## عبد الرحمن2007

> ايش رايكم في تحديث صورتئ اخرع صح ههههههههههههههههه. يعنئ ارعب . يعنئ اخلع باللهجة السودانية .

  king

----------


## ابو لاما

> شباب ممكن نتفق على ان نسوي ملف وفيه الشرح بالصور وشرح للمؤشرات بعد اذن صاحب الموضوع   ياليت ومعه اخر تطوير للمؤشر

 ممكن اخئ الكريم لكم كل الاذن . :Regular Smile:

----------


## عبد الرحمن2007

[quote=عرابي;941159]ايش رايكم في تحديث صورتئ اخرع صح ههههههههههههههههه. :Regular Smile:  يعنئ ارعب . :Regular Smile:  يعنئ اخلع باللهجة السودانية . :Regular Smile: [/quotهههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## ابو لاما

> king

 تسلم . :Regular Smile:   

> حلوه بس لو تقربها شوي مانشوف واضح

 ههههه اخاف عليكم تتركون المنتدئ بسببي . :Regular Smile: 
[quote=عبد الرحمن2007;941179] 

> ايش رايكم في تحديث صورتئ اخرع صح ههههههههههههههههه. يعنئ ارعب . يعنئ اخلع باللهجة السودانية .[/quotهههههههههههههههههههههه

 هههههههههه اكيد لازم تضحك السبب في حجمي الضخم اني رفعت اثقال لعدة سنوات ثم تركتها وصرت جالس قدام الشاشة  والله مو اكل عدم حركة وفقط  . :Regular Smile:

----------


## توفيق

> ايش رايكم في تحديث صورتئ اخرع صح ههههههههههههههههه. يعنئ ارعب . يعنئ اخلع باللهجة السودانية .

 ههه احلى حاجة انك كل يوم صورة وكل شهر معرف 
تعبتنا معك   :Angry Smile:

----------


## ysewellam

> ايش رايكم في تحديث صورتئ اخرع صح ههههههههههههههههه. يعنئ ارعب . يعنئ اخلع باللهجة السودانية .

  يا باشا ربنا يديك الصحه ...بس نصيحه لازم تعمل حسابك تتحرك شويه كل يوم لازم انشاالله انا دكتور ولازم تسمع الكلام :Asvc: ..وصدقنى ملهاش اى لازمه الفلوس من غير الصحه...بس سييبك الصوره منوره

----------


## ابو رغدا

> شباب ممكن نتفق على ان نسوي ملف وفيه الشرح بالصور وشرح للمؤشرات بعد اذن صاحب الموضوع 
> ياليت ومعه اخر تطوير للمؤشر

  

> ممكن اخئ الكريم لكم كل الاذن .

 طيب شباب بعد موافقة الأستاذ الكبير 
من يوافق ينظم ونجيب فرص اللحين على الأربع ساعات وغيرها ونشوف نقاط الدخول والخروج

----------


## ابو رغدا

اشارة شراء قويه بقرب السعر من الخط الأصفر المنقط 
واعطاء المؤشر اللون الأخضر لأسفل واللون الأصفر لأعلى؟؟ 
ارجوا التصحيح  
طبعا ماادري شو فايدة الخط المتلون من الأخطر الى الأزرق وطالع ونازل نرجوا الشرح

----------


## forexkiller

السلام عليكم 
تم أضافة تنبيه لمؤشر center of Gravity
عندما يرتفع السعر عن الخط العلوي قبل الأخير أو ينزل تحت الخط السفلي قبل الأخير

----------


## ابو رغدا

طيب وهل هذي فرصه غير كاملة الشروط ؟؟ 
لعدم وجود الخطوط الصفراء؟؟

----------


## ابو رغدا

ارجوا ماتهموا الموضوع الشرح هذا    
سوف يتم وضعها في ملف متكامل ليستفيد منها الأخرين

----------


## ابو رغدا

هذي ان شاء الله انها صحيحه  
بس متى يكون الشراء او البيع  
عند الإغلاق تحت او فوق الخطوط  او بمجرد ملامستها للخطوط 
ثانيا ماذا تعني لما تكون اشارة اللون الأصفر طويله وبعض الأحيان النصف

----------


## عندي طموح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,,  أنا أشكر صاحب الموضوع وكل المجتهدين بالأستراتيجية ويعطيهم العافية لكن لي بعض العتب ...   أرجو أنا تتقبلوه بصدر رحب    ((( أكثر من أربع مرات أسئل ولا أجد جواب ونفس السؤال تكرر من كذا شخص  وأن وجدت جواب ألا وهو  _ _   في أول الصفحة _ _ ))) رحت لأول الصفحة وحملت كل المؤشرات وشغاله معاي والشرح بصفحة وورد  لكن غير موضح  ((أن وغيري سألنا نفس السؤال بتكرار ))  س / لماذا لايتم شرح الدخول بيع أو شراء على الشارت !!!!!!!!!! 
لماذا : هل الجواب (صعب , سر , ماذ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! )  نحن أشخاص شاركناكم بأستراتيجيتكم ومن حقنا  أن نجد منكم الأهتمام  وإلا لماذ وضعت الأستراتيجية !!!!!!!!!!  هل لنضر لها فقط ,,, أم أن الموضوع أكتفاء بالردود   الموضوع وبهذه الطريقة العشوائية والكل يسئل بلا جواب أتوقع أن نرى الموضوع في صفحة 9999999  من بين المواضيع  :Cry Smile:      وأكرر أرررررررجو  تقبل النقد بصدر   رحب

----------


## فيصل-أبو سعيد

> السلام عليكم  تم أضافة تنبيه لمؤشر center of Gravity عندما يرتفع السعر عن الخط العلوي قبل الأخير أو ينزل تحت الخط السفلي قبل الأخير

 أحسنت ,,, فكرة جيدة وفقك الله  يا ليت يا ابو عون تعيد رفع التمبليت باستخدم المؤشر هذا اللي فيه تنبيه  وجزيتم كل خير

----------


## فيصل-أبو سعيد

أخي صاحب الطموح  أنا استغرب اسألتكم بالرغم أنه تم تكرار الجواب عليها عشرات المرات وأنا أحسد الأخ عرابي على سعة صدره صراحة.  مشكلتكم يا اخي أنكم لا تقرأون ما كتب لغيركم من جواب وتريدون أن تسألوا ولو أسئلة مكررة سبق الجواب عليها.  الحل/ صبر قليل + قراءة متأنية لكامل الموضوع  أرجو أن تتقبل كلامي بصدر رحب

----------


## عندي طموح

أنا قراءات كثير من الصفحات في هذا الموضوع لكن وأن كان هناك جواب يكون غير واضح  
ودليل كلامي  الصفحات الأخيرة  نفس الأشخاص الذين يتم الجواب على أسئلتهم يرجعون ويسئلون من جديد نفس السؤال وكأن لم يكن هناك جواب  .   
هل المشكلة بعدم وصول الجواب الكافي لسائل  
ومن هذا المنطلق   
طلبت أنا  نفس السؤال وليكن على (شارات ) لكي تكون ألمعلومة أوضح و لاتتكرر الأسئلة  
لأن مؤشر الزمن جديد على الكثير منا ولم توضح طريقته بشكل واضح  
وهذا مأقصد    
ونأسف  على أثارة بعض العتب

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,,    أنا أشكر صاحب الموضوع وكل المجتهدين بالأستراتيجية ويعطيهم العافية لكن لي بعض العتب ...   أرجو أنا تتقبلوه بصدر رحب    ((( أكثر من أربع مرات أسئل ولا أجد جواب ونفس السؤال تكرر من كذا شخص وأن وجدت جواب ألا وهو _ _ في أول الصفحة _ _ ))) رحت لأول الصفحة وحملت كل المؤشرات وشغاله معاي والشرح بصفحة وورد لكن غير موضح ((أن وغيري سألنا نفس السؤال بتكرار ))  س / لماذا لايتم شرح الدخول بيع أو شراء على الشارت !!!!!!!!!!  لماذا : هل الجواب (صعب , سر , ماذ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! )  نحن أشخاص شاركناكم بأستراتيجيتكم ومن حقنا أن نجد منكم الأهتمام وإلا لماذ وضعت الأستراتيجية !!!!!!!!!! هل لنضر لها فقط ,,, أم أن الموضوع أكتفاء بالردود   الموضوع وبهذه الطريقة العشوائية والكل يسئل بلا جواب أتوقع أن نرى الموضوع في صفحة 9999999 من بين المواضيع    وأكرر أرررررررجو تقبل النقد بصدر رحب

 اخئ الكريم تم الاجابة علئ سؤالك عدة مرات في مشاركات سابقة ارجو ان تراجع بضع صفحات للوراء ولاحظ انا عندي اكثر من 4000 مشاركة في بضع شهور فقط فتخيل حجم الردود والصفحات التئ قراءتها . :Regular Smile:  باختصار. :Regular Smile:  الدخول شراء لونين فقط اصفر واخضر في مؤشر الزمن عند ملامسة السعر للخط الاصفر السفلئ . :Regular Smile:  الدخول بيع عند وجود اللون الازرق في مؤشر الزمن عند ملامسة الخط الاعلئ الازرق . :Regular Smile:  لا اعلم طريقة افضل لشرح ذلك وارجع للوراء صفحة او اثنين ستجد امثلة كثيرة وضعها الاخوة . :Regular Smile:  والصفحة في الاعلئ فيها مثال واضح من ابورغد . :Regular Smile:  لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## عندي طموح

الشكر لك أخي عرابي على رحابة وسعه صدرك

----------


## د.الاسدي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,,   أنا أشكر صاحب الموضوع وكل المجتهدين بالأستراتيجية ويعطيهم العافية لكن لي بعض العتب ...   أرجو أنا تتقبلوه بصدر رحب    ((( أكثر من أربع مرات أسئل ولا أجد جواب ونفس السؤال تكرر من كذا شخص وأن وجدت جواب ألا وهو _ _ في أول الصفحة _ _ ))) رحت لأول الصفحة وحملت كل المؤشرات وشغاله معاي والشرح بصفحة وورد لكن غير موضح ((أن وغيري سألنا نفس السؤال بتكرار ))  س / لماذا لايتم شرح الدخول بيع أو شراء على الشارت !!!!!!!!!!  لماذا : هل الجواب (صعب , سر , ماذ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! )  نحن أشخاص شاركناكم بأستراتيجيتكم ومن حقنا أن نجد منكم الأهتمام وإلا لماذ وضعت الأستراتيجية !!!!!!!!!! هل لنضر لها فقط ,,, أم أن الموضوع أكتفاء بالردود   الموضوع وبهذه الطريقة العشوائية والكل يسئل بلا جواب أتوقع أن نرى الموضوع في صفحة 9999999 من بين المواضيع    وأكرر أرررررررجو تقبل النقد بصدر رحب

  

> أنا قراءات كثير من الصفحات في هذا الموضوع لكن وأن كان هناك جواب يكون غير واضح  
> ودليل كلامي الصفحات الأخيرة نفس الأشخاص الذين يتم الجواب على أسئلتهم يرجعون ويسئلون من جديد نفس السؤال وكأن لم يكن هناك جواب .  
> هل المشكلة بعدم وصول الجواب الكافي لسائل  
> ومن هذا المنطلق   
> طلبت أنا نفس السؤال وليكن على (شارات ) لكي تكون ألمعلومة أوضح و لاتتكرر الأسئلة  
> لأن مؤشر الزمن جديد على الكثير منا ولم توضح طريقته بشكل واضح  
> وهذا مأقصد   
> ونأسف على أثارة بعض العتب

    الرد قبل صفحتين مشاركة الاخ كوبرا رقم 2281 على الشارت ومبين عليها البيع والشراء https://forum.arabictrader.com/940840-2281-post.html

----------


## ابو لاما

> الشكر لك أخي عرابي على رحابة وسعه صدرك

 لا شكر علئ واجب اخئ الكريم فلا ايمان الا لمن يحب لاخيه ما يحب لنفسه . :Regular Smile:  ارجو ان تكون فهمت مؤشر الزمن هو سهل جدا . :Regular Smile:  ولا تنسنئ من صالح الدعاء فانا مبتلئ والمؤمن مبتلئ والحمدلله . :Regular Smile:  لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## zizoman

اخوانى في شرح الاخ كوبرى يقول ندخل بيع او شراء اذا كان هناك 3 اشرات صفراء صاعده او هابطه السؤال يجب ان يكونو 3 ولا نكتفى بواحده وجزاكم الله عظيم الاجر

----------


## ابو لاما

> اخوانى في شرح الاخ كوبرى يقول ندخل بيع او شراء اذا كان هناك 3 اشرات صفراء صاعده او هابطه السؤال يجب ان يكونو 3 ولا نكتفى بواحده وجزاكم الله عظيم الاجر

 واحدة تكفئ والله اعلم . :Regular Smile:

----------


## Pro Trade

> لا شكر علئ واجب اخئ الكريم فلا ايمان الا لمن يحب لاخيه ما يحب لنفسه . ارجو ان تكون فهمت مؤشر الزمن هو سهل جدا . ولا تنسنئ من صالح الدعاء فانا مبتلئ والمؤمن مبتلئ والحمدلله . لك كل الود والتقدير .

 ليس انت فقط اخي عرابي والله لا يعلم احد ما في النفوس غير الله جل في علاه وقال الرحمن (لا يكلف الله نفس الا وسعها) اللهم يا الله  يا الله اسألك برحمتك التي وسعت كل شيء ان تفرج هم كل مسلم( أَمَّنْ يُجِيبُ الْمُضْطَرَّ إِذَا دَعَاهُ) توكلنا عليك يا الله اما عن اخبار الفوركس فالحمد لله المؤشر المطور محقق 895+ in 2 days  :Good: انشاء الله بعد خروجه من الاختبارات سيكون لنا لقاء رعاك الله اخي . :Asvc:

----------


## عندي طموح

> لا شكر علئ واجب اخئ الكريم فلا ايمان الا لمن يحب لاخيه ما يحب لنفسه . ارجو ان تكون فهمت مؤشر الزمن هو سهل جدا . ولا تنسنئ من صالح الدعاء فانا مبتلئ والمؤمن مبتلئ والحمدلله . لك كل الود والتقدير .

   عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ رضي اللَّه عنْهُما أَنَّ رسُولَ اللَّه صَلّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وسَلَّم كَان يقُولُ عِنْد الكرْبِ : « لا إِلَه إِلاَّ اللَّه العظِيمُ الحلِيمُ ، لا إِله إِلاَّ اللَّه رَبُّ العَرْشِ العظِيمِ ، لا إِلَهَ إِلاَّ اللَّه رَبُّ السمَواتِ ، وربُّ الأَرْض ، ورَبُّ العرشِ الكريمِ » متفقٌ عليه .
اللهم رحمتك أرجو فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين ِ وأصلح لي شأني كله لاإله إلا أنت الله ، الله ربي لاأشرك به شيئاً .رواه ابن ماجه . 
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :" دعوة النون إذ دعا بها وهو في بطن الحوت :" لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين لم يدع بها رجل مسلم في شئ قط إلا استجاب الله له ..صحيح الترمذي

----------


## eyad61

اناااا اعرف ليش الاخواان موو فااهمين 
السبب وجود اكثر من مؤشر تحت وجميعهم نفس الالوان اخضر ازرق اصفر 
الاخوان يريدوون ان تضع سهم على كل مؤشر وتقول هذاا هو مؤشر الفلاني وهذاا المؤشر العلاني 
ويريدون ان تغير الالوان كي يفرقوووو كل مؤشر 
فقط

----------


## فيصل-أبو سعيد

أسأل الله لنا ولك الشفاء والعافية يا أبا عون

----------


## kareemmalki

إستفسار ...رأيت أن هناك فرص على الفريمات أقل من 4 ساعات لا تحقق أهدافها وينعكس السعر وبالطبع بعد إنتهاء الساعة أو النصف ساعة حسب الفريم تتغير الخطوط وتبتعد ...فرأيت أن الفريم ذو النسبة الأكثر نجاحاً بنسبة كبيرة جدا 
هو 4 ساعات...بالطبع فرصه أقل ولكن هي الاصدق والاكثر نقاطاً 
أرجو التعليق على صحة كلامى

----------


## Pro Trade

> إستفسار ...رأيت أن هناك فرص على الفريمات أقل من 4 ساعات لا تحقق أهدافها وينعكس السعر وبالطبع بعد إنتهاء الساعة أو النصف ساعة حسب الفريم تتغير الخطوط وتبتعد ...فرأيت أن الفريم ذو النسبة الأكثر نجاحاً بنسبة كبيرة جدا  هو 4 ساعات...بالطبع فرصه أقل ولكن هي الاصدق والاكثر نقاطاً  أرجو التعليق على صحة كلامى

 السلام عليكم . الحمد لله  تم التخلص من مشكلة الباك تست الكاذب. تستطيع ان تعمل باك تست عن طريق حذف الشموع وترى كيف كانت الخطوط في ذلك الوقت وتتابع في شارت آخر تصرف السعر مع الخطوط الحقيقيه . لاكن لا اخفيك هي عمليه مرهقه جدآ ,اذا اردت الطريقه سأرفق شرح مصور. بالنسبه لفريم الاربع ساعات الخطوط اقل تحرك لاكن اذا عكس السعر ستكون الخساره كببره لذالك انصح بفريم الساعه مع اضافة تحليل كلاسيكي وسترى النتيجه بالتوفيق. :Asvc:

----------


## eyad61

اخي ابوعون شفاااااااااك الله 
لدي استفسااراات 
كم الاستوب الذى تضعة لكل عملية وخاصة ان الاستراتيجية صاااااااااالحة مع جميع الفريمااات 
طيب

----------


## محمد طه

الاخ العزيز برو تريد لقد قرأت تعليقك ولم أفهمه وأظن أنه مهم جداً
فأرجو أن لا يكون لديك مانع بالشرح مع الصوراذا كان عندك وقت لذلك
جزاك الله خيراً لهذه المساعده

----------


## طارق حسين

السلام عليكم  لتسهيل الاستراتيجية لاخوانا نقوم بمراقبة فريم اربع ساعات وعند ملامسة الخط الازرق وهي منطقة البيع نتاكد ايضا على فريم الساعة ان السعر لامس الخط الازرق مع التاكد من تشبع السعر وندخل صفقة بيع والعكس للشراء طبعا هذه الحالة فرصها قليلة بس نسبة نجاحها ممتازة ولكم كل الود والتوفيق :Asvc:

----------


## albaz

> تقوم بالببع عندما يلمس السعر الخط الزرق و يكون هناك 3 اشارات صفراء نازلة و اشارة خضراء و زرقاء بمؤشر الزمن
> و تقوم بالشراء عندما يلمس السعر الخط الاصفر و يكون هناك 3 اشارات صفراء صاعدة و اشارة خضراء بمؤشر الزمن

 اخى بارك الله فيك
شرح وافى  ربي يعطيك العافية عليه
بس مشكلتنا اننا لانعرف اين هو مؤشر الزمن
من شرحك اظن انه الشارت نفسة
لان فيه مؤشرات اول مرة اشوفها
تفضلا لاامرا مثل ما وضعت اسهم ودوائر على عمليات الدخول 
ضع لنا دائرة وسهم على مؤشر الزمن فقط
الطريقة واضحة من شرحك ولكن لاندرى مؤشر الزمن فوق او من المؤشرات السفلى
ودى  وتقديري للجميع

----------


## albaz

> اناااا اعرف ليش الاخواان موو فااهمين 
> السبب وجود اكثر من مؤشر تحت وجميعهم نفس الالوان اخضر ازرق اصفر 
> الاخوان يريدوون ان تضع سهم على كل مؤشر وتقول هذاا هو مؤشر الفلاني وهذاا المؤشر العلاني 
> ويريدون ان تغير الالوان كي يفرقوووو كل مؤشر 
> فقط

 نعم اخى هذا هو المطلوب
ولو ينم التاشير فقط على مؤشر الزمن

----------


## مضارب المجنون

مؤشر الزمن اللي تحت اللي ضاهر باللون الاصفر ومعه عدة الوان اخرى 
وفيه خط اصفر في الشارت اللي فوق هذا شرط واحد  
شرط اثنين تشوف مؤشر الزمن اللي تحت اسمه كاندل 
وسلامتك

----------


## zizoman

> واحدة تكفئ والله اعلم .

 
بارك الله فيك اخى ابو العون

----------


## ابو لاما

> بارك الله فيك اخى ابو العون

 وبك اخئ الكريم . :Regular Smile:

----------


## محمد طه

[الاخ العزيز ابو العون
الرجاء النظر على هذا الدمج الذى دمجته الموضح فى الصورة واعطاء رأيك فيه
مع الشكر والتقدير

----------


## ابو لاما

> الاخ العزيز ابو العون
> الرجاء النظر على هذا الدمج الذى دمجته الموضح فى الصورة واعطاء رأيك فيه
> مع الشكر والتقدير

 عذرا لكنئ لا ارئ الصورة. :Regular Smile:  لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## محمد طه

عذراً أخ ابو العون ولكنى حاولت وضع الصوره ولكنها لم تظهر
ولكنى سأشرح لك ماذا فعلت لقد أدمجت ستراتيجية مركز الثقل مع ستراتيجية الذئب
وما بها من مؤشرات معدله تعطى اشارات دخول وذلك لتاكيد عملية الدخول ووقته الصحيح
أرجو أن تجرب ادماج الاستراتيجيتين نظراً لخبرتك يمكن يكون بهما خيراً
ولك جزير الشكر

----------


## ابو لاما

هذا اخر نظام وصلت له ارجو ان يفيد الجميع منه ان شاء الله . :Regular Smile:  وهو صدقة جارية بارباحه لروح الملك العظيم المفدئ الذئ له افضال علئ القاصئ والدانئ وفي عهده نعمنا بالرخاء والامن جلالة الملك المغفور له باذن الله الملك فهد بن عبدالعزيز ال سعود . :Regular Smile:  لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## خاطر

جزاك الله الف خير      ورحم الله ابا فيصل رحمة واسعه          .

----------


## VIP2FM

> هذا اخر نظام وصلت له ارجو ان يفيد الجميع منه ان شاء الله . وهو صدقة جارية بارباحه لروح الملك العظيم المفدئ الذئ له افضال علئ القاصئ والدانئ وفي عهده نعمنا بالرخاء والامن جلالة الملك المغفور له باذن الله الملك فهد بن عبدالعزيز ال سعود . لكم كل الود والتقدير .

 جزاك الله الف خير استاذي 
ورحم الله ابا فيصل وادخله فسيح جناته

----------


## أبو سارا

بارك الله فيك

----------


## Sonah

واضح انك دمجت بين مركز الثقل مع وطـاويـط  الهارمونيك !     اختيار  موفق ..    انا من كم يوم دامج الاثنين صراحه  واختبرهم   موضع ذو صله :    https://forum.arabictrader.com/t58329.html

----------


## abo-adel

:015:  :015:  :015: الالوان صحيحه والا لا :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## ابو لاما

> واضح انك دمجت بين مركز الثقل مع وطـاويـط الهارمونيك !    اختيار موفق ..  انا من كم يوم دامج الاثنين صراحه واختبرهم  موضع ذو صله :  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t58329.html

 لاحظ الاعدادات كمان خيالية جدا ودقيقة لحد كبير . :Regular Smile:  لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> الالوان صحيحه والا لا

 الالوان صحيحة بس عندك مؤشر ناقص ما حطيته لازم تحطه . :Regular Smile:  هو مؤشر الثقل بس بتنبيه صوتئ اسمه طويل شوية . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> الالوان صحيحه والا لا

 حط كل المؤشرات لانها كلها مهمة المؤشرات الفي الملف خصوصا مؤشر مركز الثقل المزود بتنبيه صوتئ . :Regular Smile:

----------


## abo-adel

> الالوان صحيحة بس عندك مؤشر ناقص ما حطيته لازم تحطه . هو مؤشر الثقل بس بتنبيه صوتئ اسمه طويل شوية .

   
شسمه موفق خير

----------


## abo-adel

:016: كذا يالغالي

----------


## ابو رغدا

السلام عليكم 
هذي الألوان كيف حلها  
اقصد وين اللون الأزرق والأخضر والأصفر 
وهل هي نفس الأوله

----------


## ahmedfouad

> واضح انك دمجت بين مركز الثقل مع وطـاويـط الهارمونيك !    اختيار موفق ..  انا من كم يوم دامج الاثنين صراحه واختبرهم  موضع ذو صله :  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t58329.html

 أخى sonah....ما أنسب إعدادات عندك لمؤشر الـ adx......وماهى أنسب مستويات levels له ...؟؟

----------


## ابو لاما

> شسمه موفق خير

 هذا هو اخئ الكريم مرفق مؤشر مركز الثقل بتنبيه صوتئ . :Regular Smile:  لك كل الود والتقدير. :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم 
> هذي الألوان كيف حلها  
> اقصد وين اللون الأزرق والأخضر والأصفر 
> وهل هي نفس الأوله

 الحين عزيزي ابورغدا مافي داعئ تشوف الالوان تسمع التنبيه فقط وتشوف مؤشر الزمن اذا ابيض فقط تدخل شراء واذا اسود وابيض تدخل بيع . :Regular Smile:  يعنئ خلئ العملات التئ تتاجر فيها مفتوحة في المنصة في فريم النص ساعة او الاربعة ساعات او الخمسة دقائق مضاف لها نظام الفهد وعند سماعك للتنبيه شوف السعر فين ومؤشر الزمن وتاجر وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله . :Regular Smile:  لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## abo-adel

> هذا هو اخئ الكريم مرفق مؤشر مركز الثقل بتنبيه صوتئ . لك كل الود والتقدير.

  
مشكور بارك الله فيك لكن ولا عليك امر الالوان صراحه مسوية مشكله   :Hands:

----------


## عبدالله المعايطة

> هذا هو اخئ الكريم مرفق مؤشر مركز الثقل بتنبيه صوتئ . لك كل الود والتقدير.

 الغالي ابو عون شو يعني تنبيه صوتي يعنى متى الصوت يطلع ؟ :016:

----------


## abo-adel

يعد اذنك هذي صورة التنبيه صح والا لا

----------


## ابو لاما

> الغالي ابو عون شو يعني تنبيه صوتي يعنى متى الصوت يطلع ؟

 الصوت يطلع عند لمس السعر لمستوئ مهم للبيع او الشراء عزيزي بس وقتها لازم تتاكد من مؤشر الزمن . :Regular Smile:  ولك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو رغدا

مؤشر اافهد مختلف جدا عن السابق>>>>>>>ويش الفرق

----------


## abo-adel

يعد اذنك هذي صورة التنبيه صح والا لا  :Emoticon1:  :Emoticon1:  :Emoticon1:

----------


## ابو لاما

> مشكور بارك الله فيك لكن ولا عليك امر الالوان صراحه مسوية مشكله

 ممكن تعدل فيها اخي الكريم واذا ما تعرف قلئ ايش الالوان التحبها وانا اجهز لك تمبلت مناسب لك . :Regular Smile:  لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> مؤشر اافهد مختلف جدا عن السابق>>>>>>>ويش الفرق

 الفرق في الاعدادت كبير جدا جربوه ديمو وانا صممته خصوصا لحركة الاسواق هذه الايام العنيفة وان شاء الله انه افضل من السابق في تحديد الحركة ونقاط الدخول الامنة وكذلك مضاف له تنبيه صوتئ ونظام الهارمونيك للمتاجرة . :Regular Smile:  بالتوفيق ان شاء الله . :Regular Smile:  لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## الرقم الالكتروني

تسلم والله يالعرابي   
ويستاهل الفهد رحمه الله الصدقه الجاريه هذي   
بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## عبدالله المعايطة

ابن عمي ابوعون انا ما زلت عالتمبلت عرابي في مشكلة؟

----------


## ابو لاما

> يعد اذنك هذي صورة التنبيه صح والا لا

 الصورة صح بس لازم تكبر الشارت سوئ بالفارة كليك علئ الزر اليمين وكبر الشارت من علامة + . :Regular Smile:  لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## Anas AL Sadi

السلام عليكم....
ممكن واحد من الشباب يشرحلنا كيفية استعمال المؤشر??

----------


## abo-adel

> الحين عزيزي ابورغدا مافي داعئ تشوف الالوان تسمع التنبيه فقط وتشوف مؤشر الزمن اذا ابيض فقط تدخل شراء واذا اسود وابيض تدخل بيع . يعنئ خلئ العملات التئ تتاجر فيها مفتوحة في المنصة في فريم النص ساعة او الاربعة ساعات او الخمسة دقائق مضاف لها نظام الفهد وعند سماعك للتنبيه شوف السعر فين ومؤشر الزمن وتاجر وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله . لكم كل الود والتقدير .

    :AA:  :AA:  :AA:

----------


## ahmedfouad

> واضح انك دمجت بين مركز الثقل مع وطـاويـط الهارمونيك !    اختيار موفق ..  انا من كم يوم دامج الاثنين صراحه واختبرهم  موضع ذو صله :  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t58329.html

 أخى sonah....ما أنسب إعدادات عندك لمؤشر الـ adx......وماهى أنسب مستويات levels له ...؟؟

----------


## الرقم الالكتروني

اخي ابو عون  
هل بتكون اللون الاسود الطويل بمعنى انه منطقة بيع ؟؟؟ 
وتكون اللون الابيض الطويل بمعنى انه منطقة شراء ؟؟؟ 
يا ليت لو ترفق لنا شارت وتوضح فيه

----------


## ابو رغدا

> الفرق في الاعدادت كبير جدا جربوه ديمو وانا صممته خصوصا لحركة الاسواق هذه الايام العنيفة وان شاء الله انه افضل من السابق في تحديد الحركة ونقاط الدخول الامنة وكذلك مضاف له تنبيه صوتئ ونظام الهارمونيك للمتاجرة . بالتوفيق ان شاء الله . لكم كل الود والتقدير .

 الف شكر لك

----------


## ابو لاما

> ابن عمي ابوعون انا ما زلت عالتمبلت عرابي في مشكلة؟

 ايش المشكلة عزيزي . :Regular Smile:

----------


## عبدالله المعايطة

> ايش المشكلة عزيزي .

 والله ما انا عارف
هو في مشكلة وانتا ربان هالسفينة؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Eh S(7):

----------


## Anas AL Sadi

> السلام عليكم....
> ممكن واحد من الشباب يشرحلنا كيفية استعمال المؤشر??

 يا جماعة ارجو الرد.. 
هل المؤشرات في اول صفحة كافية??

----------


## ابو لاما

> اخي ابو عون  
> هل بتكون اللون الاسود الطويل بمعنى انه منطقة بيع ؟؟؟ 
> وتكون اللون الابيض الطويل بمعنى انه منطقة شراء ؟؟؟ 
> يا ليت لو ترفق لنا شارت وتوضح فيه

 تفضل اخئ الكريم . :Regular Smile:  لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## عبدالله المعايطة

> يا جماعة ارجو الرد.. 
> هل المؤشرات في اول صفحة كافية??

 تفضل اخي هذه المؤشرات والتمبلت

----------


## الرقم الالكتروني

> تفضل اخئ الكريم . لك كل الود والتقدير .

  :Asvc: سلمت اخي عرابي  
بارك الله فيك وزادك علما ونورا

----------


## تداولaaa

السلام عليكم 
اخي ابو العون انا الشركه التي استخدمها اغلاقها اليومي يكون جرينتش +4
يعني قبل الاغلاق اليومي بتوقيت مكه المكرمه بساعه؟ 
ممكن افضل شركه يتوافق توقيت اغلاقها مع الاغلاقات العالميه الصحيحه لااستخدمه من هذه الاسترتيجيه؟ 
ولك جزيل الشكر...

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم 
> اخي ابو العون انا الشركه التي استخدمها اغلاقها اليومي يكون جرينتش +4
> يعني قبل الاغلاق اليومي بتوقيت مكه المكرمه بساعه؟ 
> ممكن افضل شركه يتوافق توقيت اغلاقها مع الاغلاقات العالميه الصحيحه لااستخدمه من هذه الاسترتيجيه؟ 
> ولك جزيل الشكر...

 استخدم الديمو لهذه الشركات 
********.kw
odlsecurities.com
fxopen.com
altrade.com لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ashraf_i_ibrahim

اخي عرابي جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا علي هذا المجهود لي سؤال لو سمحت ما هي المواصفات المطلوبة لجهاز الكمبيوتر الذي يمكنه العمل علي هذه الاستراتجية  علما بان جهازي بنتيوم 3 - 256 ميجا رام و لا يمكنه تحميل التمبلت

----------


## Anas AL Sadi

> تفضل اخي هذه المؤشرات والتمبلت

 مشكور اخ.. لكن الشارت يظهر بصورة مختلفة عن الشارتات التي يرفقها لاخوان... و ارجو من الخ ابو عون شرح كيفية استعمال التمبلت  و الية البيع و السراء لو سمحت

----------


## وسيم العتيبي

اخوي  عرابي المؤشرات اول صفحه هي الاخيره  لانو صرت اشوف صور ازرق وابيض واسود  :Regular Smile:

----------


## الرقم الالكتروني

> مشكور اخ.. لكن الشارت يظهر بصورة مختلفة عن الشارتات التي يرفقها لاخوان... و ارجو من الخ ابو عون شرح كيفية استعمال التمبلت  و الية البيع و السراء لو سمحت

 
تفضل يا اخي اخر تمبلت   https://forum.arabictrader.com/942623-2339-post.html 
وهنا الشرح   https://forum.arabictrader.com/942768-2373-post.html

----------


## Sonah

> أخى sonah....ما أنسب إعدادات عندك لمؤشر الـ adx......وماهى أنسب مستويات levels له ...؟؟

 بالنسبه للـ ADX "الخط الاصفر"  انا استعمل الاعدادات العاديه    Period= 14 
كما تلاحظ اضفت خطين   وهم 25   و  40 
وهي بناء على نصيحه من متداول عملات امريكي شاهدت له فيديو تعليمي بموقع Youtube 
الخط 25  اذا تخطاها الخط الاصفر  ADX فـمـعـنـاه بـدايـة تـرنـد جـديـد  
الخط 40 معناه اذا كان الخط الاصفر ADX  فـوقـه وكـسـره الى اسـفـل يعني انـتـهـاء الترند والخروج من الصفقه

----------


## 4xtrader

اريد معرفة ماهو الفرق يين المؤشر القديم والجديد

----------


## هشام الدمرداش

> بالنسبه للـ ADX "الخط الاصفر"  انا استعمل الاعدادات العاديه    Period= 14 
> كما تلاحظ اضفت خطين   وهم 25   و  40 
> وهي بناء على نصيحه من متداول عملات امريكي شاهدت له فيديو تعليمي بموقع Youtube 
> الخط 25  اذا تخطاها الخط الاصفر  ADX فـمـعـنـاه بـدايـة تـرنـد جـديـد  
> الخط 40 معناه اذا كان الخط الاصفر ADX  فـوقـه وكـسـره الى اسـفـل يعني انـتـهـاء الترند والخروج من الصفقه

 على اى فريم زمنى تطبق هذه الأعدادات

----------


## ahmedfouad

> بالنسبه للـ ADX "الخط الاصفر" انا استعمل الاعدادات العاديه Period= 14  كما تلاحظ اضفت خطين وهم 25 و 40  وهي بناء على نصيحه من متداول عملات امريكي شاهدت له فيديو تعليمي بموقع Youtube  الخط 25 اذا تخطاها الخط الاصفر ADX فـمـعـنـاه بـدايـة تـرنـد جـديـد   الخط 40 معناه اذا كان الخط الاصفر ADX فـوقـه وكـسـره الى اسـفـل يعني انـتـهـاء الترند والخروج من الصفقه

   شكرا يا باشا على ردك المفصل الجميل....على فكرة عاجبنى أوى أسلوب عرضك لأفكارك على التشارتات...وإن دل على شىء فإنما يدل على قدرات تسويقية هايلة لديك..ماشاء الله وربنا يزيدك.....وسلامى لك...!!  :Good:  :Good:

----------


## تجارة بلا حدود

[quote=عرابي;942792]استخدم الديمو لهذه الشركات 
********.kw
odlsecurities.com
fxopen.com
altrade.com لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile: [/quote   هل شركة HY Trader مقبولة اخي الكريم

----------


## Anas AL Sadi

> تفضل يا اخي اخر تمبلت   https://forum.arabictrader.com/942623-2339-post.html 
> وهنا الشرح   https://forum.arabictrader.com/942768-2373-post.html

 الله يجزيك الخير اخي...
انا الي فهمته انه بيع عندما يصل لحد القناة العلوي و مؤشر الزمن اعمدة سوداء و بيضاء للاعلى.. و الشراء عندما يصل للحد السفلي و مؤشر الزمن  اعمدة بيضاء.. هل هذا صحيح??

----------


## الرقم الالكتروني

> الله يجزيك الخير اخي...
> انا الي فهمته انه بيع عندما يصل لحد القناة العلوي و مؤشر الزمن اعمدة سوداء و بيضاء للاعلى.. و الشراء عندما يصل للحد السفلي و مؤشر الزمن  اعمدة بيضاء.. هل هذا صحيح??

 
صحيح اتمنى لك التوفيق  :Asvc:

----------


## Anas AL Sadi

> صحيح اتمنى لك التوفيق

 هل يؤثر عدد الخطوط التي قطعتها الاعمدة علىى الية الدخول?
و كيف نحسب الهدف و الوقف? انا اسف اخ بغلبك بأسئلتي..  :Regular Smile:

----------


## الرقم الالكتروني

> هل يؤثر عدد الخطوط التي قطعتها الاعمدة علىى الية الدخول?
> و كيف نحسب الهدف و الوقف? انا اسف اخ بغلبك بأسئلتي..

 
لا يا غالي ولا يهمك  
بالنسبة للاعمدة اذا اخذت مجالها صعودا ام هبوطا يتم الدخول  
ولييس للعدد اهمية >> اهم شي الطول  
وبالنسبة للهدف الخط المقابل من الارتداد كهدف اولي ( او على حسب قناعتك الشخصية ) 
اما الاستوب تحت خط الارتداد بعشر نقاط >> وقد يفيدك الاخوان في الاستوب لاني اعمل بدون استوب

----------


## محمد طه

الاخوه الاعزاء انا جديد على هذا المجال ولا اعرف كيفية ادراج صوره فى التعليقات
برجاء احد من الاخوه ان يشرح لى كيف

----------


## ابو لاما

> اخي عرابي جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا علي هذا المجهود لي سؤال لو سمحت ما هي المواصفات المطلوبة لجهاز الكمبيوتر الذي يمكنه العمل علي هذه الاستراتجية  علما بان جهازي بنتيوم 3 - 256 ميجا رام و لا يمكنه تحميل التمبلت

 المواصفات المطلوبة انتل ديو كور والرامات نص ميجا اقل شئ . :Regular Smile:  عشان تشغل عدة شارتات براحتك ولازم تحدث الميتاريدر . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

[quote=new y.m;942848] 

> استخدم الديمو لهذه الشركات 
> ********.kw
> odlsecurities.com
> fxopen.com
> altrade.com لك كل الود والتقدير .[/quote    هل شركة HY Trader مقبولة اخي الكريم

 نعم مقبولة اخئ العزيز . :Regular Smile:

----------


## eyad61

ارجو من الاخواان من اليلة ارفاق اي توصية وعلى اي فريم والسعر الذى يرااه مناااسب وسوف يكون هنااالك نقاااش على كم يعكس السعر مع المضااارب لكي يكون لناااا بمثابة تدريب حي 
يعني لو كان الشخص وضع توصية على شارت 5 دقااائق فيجب ان يكون الهدف في حدوود 15 نقطة والتعزيز لااا يزيد عن 60 الى 70 نقطة  وكل ماا كبر الفريم نزيد من الهدف والتعزيز ولكن يجب ان يكون هنااالك استوب لووس 
لكي يكون هناالك وااقعية مع السوق لااا يوجد استراتيجية بدوون استوب لكي نحسب كم فرصة تحققت كل اسبوع وكم فرصة نجحت وكم مرة ضرب الاستوووب لكي نعرف كم التعزيز مستقبلاااا 
تحياتي لكم

----------


## ابو لاما

> اخوي عرابي المؤشرات اول صفحه هي الاخيره لانو صرت اشوف صور ازرق وابيض واسود

 في نظام جديد باعدادات مختلفة قليلا نزلته اليوم هذا هو مرفق بس الفئ الصفحة الاولئ هو الاساس . :Regular Smile:

----------


## 4xtrader

يااخي عرابي ماهو الفرق بين المؤشر الى في الصفحة الاولى والمؤشر الاخير وشكرا لك على هدا المجهود الكبير

----------


## محمد طه

> ارجو من الاخواان من اليلة ارفاق اي توصية وعلى اي فريم والسعر الذى يرااه مناااسب وسوف يكون هنااالك نقاااش على كم يعكس السعر مع المضااارب لكي يكون لناااا بمثابة تدريب حي 
> يعني لو كان الشخص وضع توصية على شارت 5 دقااائق فيجب ان يكون الهدف في حدوود 15 نقطة والتعزيز لااا يزيد عن 60 الى 70 نقطة  وكل ماا كبر الفريم نزيد من الهدف والتعزيز ولكن يجب ان يكون هنااالك استوب لووس 
> لكي يكون هناالك وااقعية مع السوق لااا يوجد استراتيجية بدوون استوب لكي نحسب كم فرصة تحققت كل اسبوع وكم فرصة نجحت وكم مرة ضرب الاستوووب لكي نعرف كم التعزيز مستقبلاااا 
> تحياتي لكم

 الاخ العزيز
برجاء شرح ما معنى تعزيز من 60 الى 70 نقطه مع ان الهدف 15 نقطه
مع الشكر

----------


## تداولaaa

ابو العون انا نزلة الملف الاخير جهودك مشكوره...
وحاس حالي اني متمكن من الملف الموجود في الصفحه الاولى اكثر 
ممكن بس ما هي الاختلافات عدى الهارمونك؟ وهل استطيع تعديل الاعدادات التى اختلفت يدويا؟
انا مازلت استخدم المؤشر من الصفحه الاولى هل من مشكله في الاستمرار عليه؟

----------


## ابو لاما

> ارجو من الاخواان من اليلة ارفاق اي توصية وعلى اي فريم والسعر الذى يرااه مناااسب وسوف يكون هنااالك نقاااش على كم يعكس السعر مع المضااارب لكي يكون لناااا بمثابة تدريب حي 
> يعني لو كان الشخص وضع توصية على شارت 5 دقااائق فيجب ان يكون الهدف في حدوود 15 نقطة والتعزيز لااا يزيد عن 60 الى 70 نقطة وكل ماا كبر الفريم نزيد من الهدف والتعزيز ولكن يجب ان يكون هنااالك استوب لووس 
> لكي يكون هناالك وااقعية مع السوق لااا يوجد استراتيجية بدوون استوب لكي نحسب كم فرصة تحققت كل اسبوع وكم فرصة نجحت وكم مرة ضرب الاستوووب لكي نعرف كم التعزيز مستقبلاااا 
> تحياتي لكم

 اخئ الكريم انا استخدم اسلوب استراتيجية انفينتي للمتاجرة وهئ استراتيجيتي الخاصة  ناتجة من خبرة ثمانية سنوات في هذا السوق العالئ المخاطر وهي تعتمد علئ توزيع الصفقة لسبعة اجزاء تدخل بجزء واحد في البداية ثم جزئين بعد 50 -100 نقطة ثم 4 اجزاء بعد 50 - 100 نقطة اخرئ ثم توقف الخسارة علئ بعد 150 الئ 250 نقطة من الصفقة الاولئ وفيها عدة ميزات وهذا مثال حئ . :Regular Smile:  حسابك الف دولار مثلا تدخل بمايكرو لوت اذا ضرب الستوب لو خسارتك 15 - 25 دولار التعزيز الاول ب 2 ميكرو لوت اذا ضرب الستوب لوز الخسارة 20 - 40 دولار التعزيز الثانئ 4 مايكرو لوت اذا ضرب الستوب لوز الخسارة 20 دولار مجموع الخسارة من 55 دولار الئ 75 دولار فقط  اذا اخذت صفقة واحدة كنت ستفقد المرونة وتخسر 105 - 175 دولار . :Regular Smile:  في نفس الوقت تضاعف ارباحك عند ارتداد السوق فاذا ارتد السوق بعدها مثلا لينهئ لك الصفقة الاولئ علئ 50 نقطة ربح ستكون الارباح كالتالئ   الاربعة مايكرو لوت تكسب 60 - 120 دولار الاثنين مايكرو لوت تكسب 20 - 40 دولار  المايركو لوت تكسب 5 دولار  المجموع 85 -165 دولار ارباح . :Regular Smile:  وهكذا ترفع ارباحك وتقلل خسائرك وتكتسب مرونة في السوق وراحة بال . :Regular Smile:  لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> يااخي عرابي ماهو الفرق بين المؤشر الى في الصفحة الاولى والمؤشر الاخير وشكرا لك على هدا المجهود الكبير

 الفرق في الاعدادت ويوجد في الاخير تنبيه ونماذج هارمونيك . :Regular Smile:  لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:    

> ابو العون انا نزلة الملف الاخير جهودك مشكوره...
> وحاس حالي اني متمكن من الملف الموجود في الصفحه الاولى اكثر 
> ممكن بس ما هي الاختلافات عدى الهارمونك؟ وهل استطيع تعديل الاعدادات التى اختلفت يدويا؟
> انا مازلت استخدم المؤشر من الصفحه الاولى هل من مشكله في الاستمرار عليه؟

 اخئ الكريم تعامل بالنظام الاول وهذا الاخير فقط تطوير لكنهما يؤديان نفس الغرض وهو البحث عن نقاط دخول امنة وفقط والسوق هذا هائج ومائج يحتمل عدة نقاط دخول فابقئ مع النظام الذئ يريحك . :Regular Smile:  لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## تداولaaa

الله يفتحها عليك دنيا واخره

----------


## ELSHAWAF

اخي العزيز عرابي  بارك الله لك و جعلك ذخرا واعانك على خدمة أخوانك  لقد قمت بتعديل بسيط على نظامك وابقيت على نفس اعداداتك في مؤشر مركز الثقل فقط قمت باستبدال المؤشرات بالاسفل   واراه يعمل بصورة جيدة جدا وبسيطة للاخوة الذين يجدون صعوبة في التأقلم مع مؤشر TIMING  فما رأيكم أدام الله فضلكم ؟

----------


## محمد طه

والله يا أخ عرابى انى اجد فى كل مشاركه لك افاده كبيره
جعلك الله دائما عوناً للكثيرين
وجزاك الله على هذا المجهود الرائع وعدم البخل باى معلومه على احد

----------


## ابو لاما

> اخي العزيز عرابي   بارك الله لك و جعلك ذخرا واعانك على خدمة أخوانك  لقد قمت بتعديل بسيط على نظامك وابقيت على نفس اعداداتك في مؤشر مركز الثقل فقط قمت باستبدال المؤشرات بالاسفل   واراه يعمل بصورة جيدة جدا وبسيطة للاخوة الذين يجدون صعوبة في التأقلم مع مؤشر TIMING  فما رأيكم أدام الله فضلكم ؟

  ما شاء الله تبارك الله اخئ الكريم ارجو ان ترفق المؤشر والتمبلت لاختبره وجزاك الله الف خير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## aboodb

> اخي العزيز عرابي   بارك الله لك و جعلك ذخرا واعانك على خدمة أخوانك  لقد قمت بتعديل بسيط على نظامك وابقيت على نفس اعداداتك في مؤشر مركز الثقل فقط قمت باستبدال المؤشرات بالاسفل   واراه يعمل بصورة جيدة جدا وبسيطة للاخوة الذين يجدون صعوبة في التأقلم مع مؤشر TIMING  فما رأيكم أدام الله فضلكم ؟

 الشكر كل الشكر لمن ساهم في هذه الإستراتيجية حتى وإن لم أعمل بها ..... -الأخ الشواف هل ما تم تعديله هو فقط عملية تسهيل نقاط الدخول والخروج دون المساس بصلب المؤشرات الأساسية (للتأكيد).... - على أي فريم تم التعديل أو سوف يستخدم التعديل - هل من الممكن إرفاق التمبليت والمؤشرات المستخدمة لما قمت بعرضه  لك الشكر مقدمــــاً على الرغبة في التسهيل على إخوانك

----------


## ابو لاما

> الله يفتحها عليك دنيا واخره

 جمعا ان شاء الله . :Regular Smile:   

> والله يا أخ عرابى انى اجد فى كل مشاركه لك افاده كبيره
> جعلك الله دائما عوناً للكثيرين
> وجزاك الله على هذا المجهود الرائع وعدم البخل باى معلومه على احد

 جزاك الله الف خير اخئ الكريم والناس بالناس والكل برب العالمين . :Regular Smile:  لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## "البدر"

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
فضلا وتكرما منك  
اتمنى اخي عرابي شرح مختصر للاستراتيجية فقد دوختني الصفحات ولم احصل على نتيجة

----------


## ELSHAWAF

اخي العزيز عرابي  الصراحة هو ليس مؤشر تايمينج وان كان على ما اعتقد انه يعمل مثله تماما  بل هو مؤشر بسيط جدا ولكن انا ضفت عليه من عندي بعض الالوان فقط ليظهر شكله على انه مؤشر التايمنج لبلخياط  انه مؤشر ستوكاستيك  نعم انه مؤشر ستوكاستيك  والاعدادات كما يلي K PERIOD=12 D PERIOD=0 SLOWING=1  مع اضافة مستويات   0 23.6 76.4 100  ويكون الدخول شراء عند ملامسة السعر للخط الاصفر على شرط ان يكون تشبع الستوك بين 0و 23.6  ويكون الدخول بيع عند ملامسة السعر للخط الازرق على شرط ان يكون تشبع الستوك بين 76.4 ,100  وهو يصلح لجميع الفريمات  ويعتمد بالاساس على فكرة نظام الاخ العزيز عرابي  طبعا مش محتاجين تمبليت دلوقت  اليكم نفس الصورة المرفقة سابقا مع توضيح انه مؤشر ستوكاستيك

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
> فضلا وتكرما منك  
> اتمنى اخي عرابي شرح مختصر للاستراتيجية فقد دوختني الصفحات ولم احصل على نتيجة

 تفضل اخئ الكريم انظر في هذه المشاركة .) https://forum.arabictrader.com/942768-2373-post.html

----------


## 4xtrader

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## محمد طه

> اخي العزيز عرابي  الصراحة هو ليس مؤشر تايمينج وان كان على ما اعتقد انه يعمل مثله تماما  بل هو مؤشر بسيط جدا ولكن انا ضفت عليه من عندي بعض الالوان فقط ليظهر شكله على انه مؤشر التايمنج لبلخياط  انه مؤشر ستوكاستيك  نعم انه مؤشر ستوكاستيك  والاعدادات كما يلي K PERIOD=12 D PERIOD=0 SLOWING=1  مع اضافة مستويات   0 23.6 76.4 100  ويكون الدخول شراء عند ملامسة السعر للخط الاصفر على شرط ان يكون تشبع الستوك بين 0و 23.6  ويكون الدخول بيع عند ملامسة السعر للخط الازرق على شرط ان يكون تشبع الستوك بين 76.4 ,100  وهو يصلح لجميع الفريمات  ويعتمد بالاساس على فكرة نظام الاخ العزيز عرابي  طبعا مش محتاجين تمبليت دلوقت  اليكم نفس الصورة المرفقة سابقا مع توضيح انه مؤشر ستوكاستيك

 ولكنى لاحظت وجود اسهم على المؤشر للشراء والبيع هل هى من صنعك ام من المؤشر

----------


## ابو لاما

> اخي العزيز عرابي  الصراحة هو ليس مؤشر تايمينج وان كان على ما اعتقد انه يعمل مثله تماما  بل هو مؤشر بسيط جدا ولكن انا ضفت عليه من عندي بعض الالوان فقط ليظهر شكله على انه مؤشر التايمنج لبلخياط  انه مؤشر ستوكاستيك  نعم انه مؤشر ستوكاستيك  والاعدادات كما يلي K PERIOD=12 D PERIOD=0 SLOWING=1  مع اضافة مستويات   0 23.6 76.4 100  ويكون الدخول شراء عند ملامسة السعر للخط الاصفر على شرط ان يكون تشبع الستوك بين 0و 23.6  ويكون الدخول بيع عند ملامسة السعر للخط الازرق على شرط ان يكون تشبع الستوك بين 76.4 ,100  وهو يصلح لجميع الفريمات  ويعتمد بالاساس على فكرة نظام الاخ العزيز عرابي  طبعا مش محتاجين تمبليت دلوقت  اليكم نفس الصورة المرفقة سابقا مع توضيح انه مؤشر ستوكاستيك

 تسلم اخئ الكريم وجزاك الله الف خير . :Regular Smile:  لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ELSHAWAF

> ولكنى لاحظت وجود اسهم على المؤشر للشراء والبيع هل هى من صنعك ام من المؤشر

 نعم اخي الكريم انا من وضعها فقط لتوضيح اماكن دخول الصفقات بتوافقها مع وصول السعر لاحدى مستويات مؤشر مركز الثقل واذا تم اعتمادها من الاخ الكريم عرابي فيمكن للمبرمجين هنا في المنتدى برمجة المؤشر ليظهر اسهم بيع او شراء  والله ولي التوفيق :Eh S(7):

----------


## محمد طه

> نعم اخي الكريم انا من وضعها فقط لتوضيح اماكن دخول الصفقات بتوافقها مع وصول السعر لاحدى مستويات مؤشر مركز الثقل واذا تم اعتمادها من الاخ الكريم عرابي فيمكن للمبرمجين هنا في المنتدى برمجة المؤشر ليظهر اسهم بيع او شراء  والله ولي التوفيق

 شكراً جزيلاً لك اخى

----------


## تداولaaa

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد

----------


## محمد طه

الاخ العزيز ابو العون
اريد ان اسألك رأيك فى مشكله صادفتنى فاننى اضع فى الشارت عدة مؤشرات ولكنها اصبحت ثقيله
جداً فهل يوجد لها علاج
مع الشكر والتقدير

----------


## cobra100

نبدأ على بركة الله هذا الاسبوع و ان شاء الله يكون جيد 
اليورو باوند شراء بهدف لا يقل عن 100 نقطة
الدولار كندي شراء بهدف لا يقل عن  100 نقطة

----------


## am_2777

من فضلكم هل اخر الموشرات والتمبلت التى  تستخدم فى الاستراتجيه هيا التى موجوده ومرفقه فى الصفحه الاولى ام هل هناك تطوير لها فى مشاركات اخرى
ويرايت لو يوضع شرح مبسط فى الصفحه الاولى فمن الافضل لى ولغيرى ممن لم يعاصروا الاخرين فيها ان يطلعوا عليه 
وجزاكم الله خير على مساعدتكم لاخوانكم

----------


## محمد طه

> ارجو من الاخواان من اليلة ارفاق اي توصية وعلى اي فريم والسعر الذى يرااه مناااسب وسوف يكون هنااالك نقاااش على كم يعكس السعر مع المضااارب لكي يكون لناااا بمثابة تدريب حي 
> يعني لو كان الشخص وضع توصية على شارت 5 دقااائق فيجب ان يكون الهدف في حدوود 15 نقطة والتعزيز لااا يزيد عن 60 الى 70 نقطة  وكل ماا كبر الفريم نزيد من الهدف والتعزيز ولكن يجب ان يكون هنااالك استوب لووس 
> لكي يكون هناالك وااقعية مع السوق لااا يوجد استراتيجية بدوون استوب لكي نحسب كم فرصة تحققت كل اسبوع وكم فرصة نجحت وكم مرة ضرب الاستوووب لكي نعرف كم التعزيز مستقبلاااا 
> تحياتي لكم

 الف شكر كثيراً يا اخى على هذا الرد جزاك الله كل الخير

----------


## محمد طه

فرصه على usdjpy و nzdusd على فريم 30 دقيقه
ارجو راى الاخوه

----------


## طارق حسين

السلام عليكم  مرفق شارت لليورو دولار على فريم الساعة يوضح اماكن البيع والشراء  ملاحظة لم يجرب بعد (تحت التجربة)

----------


## محمد طه

> السلام عليكم  مرفق شارت لليورو دولار على فريم الساعة يوضح اماكن البيع والشراء  ملاحظة لم يجرب بعد (تحت التجربة)

 ما علاقة هذا الشارت باستراتيجية الثقل
هذا الموقع لدراسة ستراتيجية الثقل فنرجو عدم التشتيت وفتح مواضيع الاستراتيجيه فقط

----------


## طارق حسين

> ما علاقة هذا الشارت باستراتيجية الثقل
> هذا الموقع لدراسة ستراتيجية الثقل فنرجو عدم التشتيت وفتح مواضيع الاستراتيجيه فقط

 اخي محمد حقك علي ولكن الكثير من ينظر للشارت راح يعرف ما علاقتها باستراتيجية مركز الثقل علعموم انا اسف اذا ازعجتك.

----------


## hmd

السلان عليكم
ياليت ترفقون اخر تحديث للاستراتيجية

----------


## عندي طموح

> السلام عليكم  مرفق شارت لليورو دولار على فريم الساعة يوضح اماكن البيع والشراء  ملاحظة  لم يجرب بعد (تحت التجربة)

  
ما الفائدة منه إذا كان نفس خط السعر العلوي !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  جربته قبل كذا لا تستفيد منه شي  
إلى بشرط أن يكون محصور بين مثلاً  خط    لو 20   وهاي 80      إذا أمكن ذلك ربما يستفاد منه  
تشكر أخي على  المحاولة  ....  وجه نظر

----------


## SeNd MoRe MoNeY

اخواني انا قرات الموضوع حتي صفحة 90  وان شاء الله اكون من المتابعين  
عندي سؤال ماهي افضل نقطة للدخول وكيف اتاكد ان المؤشر لن يعيد رسمة من جديد وتبعد الشمعات عن الخط الاصفر او الازرق ؟ 
وشكرا

----------


## islam4ever

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك يا أخى الكريم عرابي و جزاك الله خيرا عنا 
أنا عندى طلب بسيط يا ريت حد من الأخوة اللى متابعين الاستراتيجية يجمعها في مشاركة واحد لان الموضوع كدة مش مفهوم شوية أنا ليسه داخل و تهت بين الصفحات و بعدين الاستراتيجة مرت بتغيرات كثيرة مثل دمجها مع الهارمونيك ...ياريت شوية إضاح في ملف PDF أو مشاركة جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## amr_320

السلام عليكم اخواني ..
اسمحوا لي بالمشاركه معكم  
اعتقد بان هنا فرصه علي EUR\CHF  فريم 15 د

----------


## anwar

السلام عليكم
تابعو المجنون / والباوند دولار     :Asvc:  :Asvc:  :Asvc:  :Asvc:  :Asvc:

----------


## درع الفاروق

> ما علاقة هذا الشارت باستراتيجية الثقل
> هذا الموقع لدراسة ستراتيجية الثقل فنرجو عدم التشتيت وفتح مواضيع الاستراتيجيه فقط

 اخي محمد 
الاخ طارق حسين من المطورين والباحثين الاساسيين للاستراتيجيه  
وله منا كل تقدير واحترام

----------


## ابو لاما

> الاخ العزيز ابو العون
> اريد ان اسألك رأيك فى مشكله صادفتنى فاننى اضع فى الشارت عدة مؤشرات ولكنها اصبحت ثقيله
> جداً فهل يوجد لها علاج
> مع الشكر والتقدير

 استخدم جهاز امكانيته عالية . :Regular Smile:    

> من فضلكم هل اخر الموشرات والتمبلت التى تستخدم فى الاستراتجيه هيا التى موجوده ومرفقه فى الصفحه الاولى ام هل هناك تطوير لها فى مشاركات اخرى
> ويرايت لو يوضع شرح مبسط فى الصفحه الاولى فمن الافضل لى ولغيرى ممن لم يعاصروا الاخرين فيها ان يطلعوا عليه 
> وجزاكم الله خير على مساعدتكم لاخوانكم

 نعم اخي الكريم الفي الصفحة الاولئ . :Regular Smile:    

> اخواني انا قرات الموضوع حتي صفحة 90 وان شاء الله اكون من المتابعين  
> عندي سؤال ماهي افضل نقطة للدخول وكيف اتاكد ان المؤشر لن يعيد رسمة من جديد وتبعد الشمعات عن الخط الاصفر او الازرق ؟ 
> وشكرا

 افضل نقاط الدخول هئ الخطوط . :Regular Smile:   

> السلام عليكم 
> بارك الله فيك يا أخى الكريم عرابي و جزاك الله خيرا عنا 
> أنا عندى طلب بسيط يا ريت حد من الأخوة اللى متابعين الاستراتيجية يجمعها في مشاركة واحد لان الموضوع كدة مش مفهوم شوية أنا ليسه داخل و تهت بين الصفحات و بعدين الاستراتيجة مرت بتغيرات كثيرة مثل دمجها مع الهارمونيك ...ياريت شوية إضاح في ملف PDF أو مشاركة جزاكم الله خيرا

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته . :Regular Smile:  الملف في الموضوع المشاركة الاول ان شاء الله متكامل . :Regular Smile:

----------


## cobra100

> نبدأ على بركة الله هذا الاسبوع و ان شاء الله يكون جيد 
> اليورو باوند شراء بهدف لا يقل عن 100 نقطة
> الدولار كندي شراء بهدف لا يقل عن  100 نقطة

 تم ربح 150 نقطة في الباوند دولار و التحول الى بيع من
8395 
الحمد لله

----------


## cobra100

و ربح 90 نقطة في الدولار كندي
الحمد لله

----------


## cobra100

الكيبل شراء 5040

----------


## cobra100

الدولار ين شراء93.70

----------


## cobra100

اليورو باوند بيع 8414

----------


## منير الخالدي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## ابو رغدا

السلام عليكم  
كيف اخذ ف ملف التنبيه 
من جد مزعج  ومارضى يفتح البرنامج

----------


## cobra100

الاهداف ما بين 25 و 50

----------


## ابو رغدا

> اليورو باوند بيع 8414

 هلا اخوي 
اذا ماعليك امر  
تقدر تعطيني التمبلت اللي تستخدمه 
والله كثرت عندي احترت بينها

----------


## cobra100

> هلا اخوي 
> اذا ماعليك امر  
> تقدر تعطيني التمبلت اللي تستخدمه 
> والله كثرت عندي احترت بينها

 استخدم التمبلت الموجود بالمشاركة الاولى

----------


## ابو رغدا

> استخدم التمبلت الموجود بالمشاركة الاولى

 شكرا لك اخي

----------


## cobra100

اليورو ين شراء 
119.15
بهدف بعيد يصل الى 1000 نقطة  و اكثر ان شاء الله

----------


## amr_320

هذه النتائج علي فريم 15 د فقط 
يرجي طرح 40 نقطه منها لانها خارج المؤشر و مازال يوجد عمليتان مفتوحين ايضا

----------


## س هـ م 666

ما شاء الله عليك اخوي كوبرا والى الامام مبدع والله

----------


## am_2777

متابعين فرصك ياكوبرا

----------


## atef abo sofa

اخ كوبرا
 كيف انت دخلت شراء على الدولار كندي والسعر كان في الخط الابيض 
وهل الدخوا عموما عند اغلاق الشمعة او ملامستها 
مشكور

----------


## q8ycom

السلام عليكم 
أخواني ممكن المساعده 
 ممكن المساعده في شرح الأستراتيجية وهل هي مناسيه للفريمات مثل الربع ساعه أو 5 دقائق 
مع شرح مؤشر الزمن 
ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## am_2777

> اليورو باوند بيع 8414

 ياخ كوبرا من فضلك ابعث لنا بتمبل يعطينا نفس الالوان المستخدمه فى الشارت لانى عندما نزلت التمبل فى الصفحه الاولى وشغلته اعطينى خلفيه بيضاء والالوان فاقعه قليلا ماظاهره فياريت تمبل يعطينا نفس الوان الشارت هذا تكون مشكور

----------


## atef abo sofa

اخونا كوبرا 
نرجوا الرد

----------


## forexkiller

> السلام عليكم  
> كيف اخذ ف ملف التنبيه 
> من جد مزعج  ومارضى يفتح البرنامج

 السبب كثرة التنبيهات ,تحكم بعدد التنبيهات  بهذه النسخه  Alertnumber

----------


## kareemmalki

فرصة يورو دولار على 4 ساعات بدأت منذ قليل ...أرجو التعليق

----------


## am_2777

ياخوان اى حد يرفق تمبل بنفس الالوان المستخدمه لو سمحتم فى الشارتات اللى انتم مرفقينها

----------


## tarek7oot

> فرصة يورو دولار على 4 ساعات بدأت منذ قليل ...أرجو التعليق

 ارجو من الاخ كريم وضع المؤشر الموجود في اسفل الشارت

----------


## cobra100

> اخونا كوبرا 
> نرجوا الرد

 قم بتحميل هذا التمبلت و هو للاخ deadsoul

----------


## 10pips

> فرصة يورو دولار على 4 ساعات بدأت منذ قليل ...أرجو التعليق

 فرصة ممتازة .. انصحك الان بالانتقال الى فريم الربع ساعة والعمل عليه باتجاه فرصة ال 4 ساعات .. كلما نزل السعر اشتري من جديد .. الان فرصة رائعة على الربع ساعة , يورو دولار .. ننتظر مؤشر الزمن للتاكد .. شخصيا دخلت هذه الفرصة الان

----------


## خط القلم

اخوي ابو عون   
مؤشر  الفهد  جميل  لكن مؤشر التنبيه مزعج ممكن تخبرني  وش هو علشان اوقف التنبيه  
بارك الله فيك

----------


## forexkiller

> اخوي ابو عون   
> مؤشر  الفهد  جميل  لكن مؤشر التنبيه مزعج ممكن تخبرني  وش هو علشان اوقف التنبيه  
> بارك الله فيك

 أستعمل مؤشر التنبيه الأخير الذي وضعته بنفس الأسم السابق ويعمل مع تمبلت الفهد أنا أعمل به الأن ولا توجد مشاكل لأنه عدلت عدد مرات التنبيه

----------


## ابو رغدا

شباب ايش افضل العربي ولا الفهد؟؟

----------


## ابو رغدا

> السبب كثرة التنبيهات ,تحكم بعدد التنبيهات  بهذه النسخه  Alertnumber

 جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## ابو لاما

> اخوي ابو عون  
> مؤشر الفهد جميل لكن مؤشر التنبيه مزعج ممكن تخبرني وش هو علشان اوقف التنبيه  
> بارك الله فيك

 بالفعل مزعج جدا خذ المؤشر هذا والتمبلت حط المؤشر بدل القديم . :Regular Smile:

----------


## amr_320

السلام عليكم ... 
و هذه نتائج الفتره الماضيه علي فريم 15 د فقط ايضا 
مع ملاحظه الاتي : تتغير بعض الخطوط و لكنها لا تتعدي الستوب في كثير من الحالات و اضع هدف 30 نقطه او مستوي الدعم او المقاومه الاقرب 
بارك الله لصاحب الاستراتجيه و لكل من ساهم هنا

----------


## عبدالله المعايطة

ابو عون ابن عمي شو اللي بصير شو قصة الباوند معقول في كمان نزول؟
ارجو الافادة

----------


## amr_320

> السلام عليكم ... 
> و هذه نتائج الفتره الماضيه علي فريم 15 د فقط ايضا 
> مع ملاحظه الاتي : تتغير بعض الخطوط و لكنها لا تتعدي الستوب في كثير من الحالات و اضع هدف 30 نقطه او مستوي الدعم او المقاومه الاقرب 
> بارك الله لصاحب الاستراتجيه و لكل من ساهم هنا

 نسيت الصوره ...

----------


## ELSHAWAF

> نسيت الصوره ...

   الف الف مبروك عليك وعقبال الحقيقي بس استفسار انت بتحط ستوب كام نقطة تقريبا او على اي اساس؟ 
تقبل ودي :Eh S(7):

----------


## forexkiller

الحمدلله ,الأن يعطي تنبيهات بدون مشاكل وتخلصنا من مشكلة التنبيه المزعج

----------


## ابو لاما

> ابو عون ابن عمي شو اللي بصير شو قصة الباوند معقول في كمان نزول؟
> ارجو الافادة

 الباوند في انهيار ابن عمي خذ حذرك . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> الحمدلله ,الأن يعطي تنبيهات بدون مشاكل وتخلصنا من مشكلة التنبيه المزعج

 جزاك الله الف خير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## cobra100

انظرو الى اليورو باوند

----------


## talibs12

> انظرو الى اليورو باوند

 هل ممكن ان نقوم بالبيع الان ؟؟

----------


## amr_320

> الف الف مبروك عليك وعقبال الحقيقي بس استفسار انت بتحط ستوب كام نقطة تقريبا او على اي اساس؟ 
> تقبل ودي

 اضع الهدف 30 نقطه من ملامسه السعر الخط الاصفر او الازرق و الستوب 45 نقطه او علي حسب الدهم و المقاومه

----------


## amr_320

فرصه الان علي الاسترالي فريم 15 د بيع عند 6453

----------


## abo-adel

اخي كوبرا متي بيظهر التمبلت الاخير لاني تعبت من التحميل بس يكون من غير منبه مش عاوزه 
خخخخخخخخ 
   طرار ويتشرط ............................................يه

----------


## 10pips

> فرصه الان علي الاسترالي فريم 15 د بيع عند 6453

 سبقتني بارك الله فيك .. كنت جاي انبه الاخوة عليها فرصة حلوة ومع اتجاه الترند مدعومة بفريم اكبر وهو النصف ساعة

----------


## cobra100

اليورو باوند الان

----------


## amr_320

> سبقتني بارك الله فيك .. كنت جاي انبه الاخوة عليها فرصة حلوة ومع اتجاه الترند مدعومة بفريم اكبر وهو النصف ساعة

  
انا قمت بتعزيز البيع عند 6470 
اظن ايضا يوجد فرص علي GBP-USD 
USD\CAD
eUR \CHF
فريم 15 د

----------


## cobra100

اخ عرابي انظر الى مؤشر الزمن و قل لي رأيك اصبح يعطي اشارة دخول صحيحة

----------


## ابو لاما

> اخ عرابي انظر الى مؤشر الزمن و قل لي رأيك اصبح يعطي اشارة دخول صحيحة

 ما شاء الله اخئ الكريم هل هذا مؤشر المبدع الاخ العزيز ابها . :Regular Smile:

----------


## نسبO

أخ كوبرا انت وضعت فلتر حق اخونا ابها وهذا انا جربته يعطي الاشارة وسرعان ما يخفيها  حتى لو وضعت  على ارقام بعيدة يعني يذوب يعطي  اشارة  والمشكلة في الحي لما تجربه لازم تدعمه بعدة مؤشرات  
لك كل الود

----------


## cobra100

> ما شاء الله اخئ الكريم هل هذا مؤشر المبدع الاخ العزيز ابها .

 نعم و قمت بادماجه مع مؤشر الزمن و اصبح يعطي نقطة دخول قوية

----------


## يورو2006

تم التصويت

----------


## cobra100

> أخ كوبرا انت وضعت فلتر حق اخونا ابها وهذا انا جربته يعطي الاشارة وسرعان ما يخفيها  حتى لو وضعت  على ارقام بعيدة يعني يذوب يعطي  اشارة  والمشكلة في الحي لما تجربه لازم تدعمه بعدة مؤشرات  
> لك كل الود

 كلامك صح لكن اذا قمنا بدعمه بمؤشر الزمن و يكون الدخول بعد اشارتين لمؤشر الزمن و قتها لن تختفي الاشارة و لكن يجب العمل على فريم ال4 ساعات قمت بتجربته و اعطى نتائج جيدة و الان اقوم بتجربته على فريم الساعة

----------


## abo-adel

كوبرا موشر الثقل انت داخل به في مسابقه ثانيه صح والا لا

----------


## forexkiller

فرصه علي  USD/CHF

----------


## cobra100

> كوبرا موشر الثقل انت داخل به في مسابقه ثانيه صح والا لا

 نعم اخي انا دخلت بمؤشر الثقل في مسابقة بس باعدادات مختلفة 
و هذه صورة المؤشر الي داخل بيه المسابقة

----------


## abo-adel

دةلار فرنك   فرصه

----------


## abo-adel

> فرصه علي USD/CHF

  
معليش مانتبهت لها وفقك الله

----------


## نسبO

> كلامك صح لكن اذا قمنا بدعمه بمؤشر الزمن و يكون الدخول بعد اشارتين لمؤشر الزمن و قتها لن تختفي الاشارة و لكن يجب العمل على فريم ال4 ساعات قمت بتجربته و اعطى نتائج جيدة و الان اقوم بتجربته على فريم الساعة

  
أحسنت اخي كوبرا وهو الصحيح لان القاع الصاعد ثلاث شمعات ويعكي المسار والقمة الهابطة ايضا تقريبا فلا يمكن ان نثق بشمعة متبقة إلا بفريم 4 ساعات او فوق وهذا يعرفه اصحاب القمم والقيعان الزمنية  
لك كل الود يا مبدع

----------


## ابو رغدا

شباب صدق اني مزعج 
لكن تحملوني 
ايش اقوى التمبلت الفهد ولا العرابي

----------


## eyad61

اخي كوبرااا اسعد الله اوقااتك 
قولي مااذااا فعلت باليورو باوند عكس كثيراااااااا فهل التعزيز كل 50 مع هذة الحاالة او 70 ام لااا بد من وضع استوب لوس للعملية على بعد معين 
وبعدين عازمك على شوارمااا بس جيب معك المؤشر ...

----------


## abdrehman

يا جماعة الخير .. هل هذه فرصة على اليورو باوند ?
فريم الساعة ..
الشروط جميعها متحققة .. ما عدا أن الترند صاعد .. ولم تحدث موجة تصحيحية لحد الان..

----------


## 10pips

> شباب صدق اني مزعج 
> لكن تحملوني 
> ايش اقوى التمبلت الفهد ولا العرابي

 اخي لا تتعب حالك وانت تحوس بين القوالب ( التمبليت ) .. كلها نافع ان شاء الله لكن اثبت على واحد حتى تتمكن منه ولا تغيره .. شخصيا استخدم " عرابي " .. وهمو ممتاز الحمد لله , لا يوجد حاجة لان تغير التمبلت كلما اصدر واحد جديد .. اشتغل على اللي يريحك وان شاء الله ما تشوف الخسائر

----------


## abdrehman

فريم الأربع ساعات أيضا يشير الى نفس الشئ >> 
فهل ندخل بيع ونتوكل على الله عزوجل .. أفيدونا بارك الله فيكم

----------


## 10pips

> يا جماعة الخير .. هل هذه فرصة على اليورو باوند ?
> فريم الساعة ..
> الشروط جميعها متحققة .. ما عدا أن الترند صاعد .. ولم تحدث موجة تصحيحية لحد الان..

 نعم فرصة صحيحة ان شاء الله

----------


## abdrehman

جزاك الله خير اخوي ..
توكلنا على الله عزوجل ودخلنا بيع من 0.8493
والهدف 50 نقطة باذن المولى عزوجل .. والوقف مثل الهدف >>

----------


## cobra100

> اخي كوبرااا اسعد الله اوقااتك 
> قولي مااذااا فعلت باليورو باوند عكس كثيراااااااا فهل التعزيز كل 50 مع هذة الحاالة او 70 ام لااا بد من وضع استوب لوس للعملية على بعد معين 
> وبعدين عازمك على شوارمااا بس جيب معك المؤشر ...

 اخي بالنسبة للصفقة الي دخلت فيها من 8410 اليورو باوند قمت بالتعزيز بعد عند 8435 اي بعد 35 نقطة ثم اغلقت الصفقة عندما نزل ال25 نقطة اي عند 8415 
قمت بالخروج بربح 45 نقطة
الحمد لله
اقوم بالتعزيز ما بين 25 و 50 نقطة 
اهداف التعزيز كالتالي
الاول 25 الثاني 20 الثالث 15 الرابع 10 اذا استخدمت التعزيز 25 ---> 35
بالنسبة للستوب لا استخدم الستوب الا عند القيام بالتعيز الثالث و يكون 100 من سعر التعزيز الثالث

----------


## ابو لاما

> اخي بالنسبة للصفقة الي دخلت فيها من 8410 اليورو باوند قمت بالتعزيز بعد عند 8435 اي بعد 35 نقطة ثم اغلقت الصفقة عندما نزل ال25 نقطة اي عند 8415 
> قمت بالخروج بربح 45 نقطة
> الحمد لله
> اقوم بالتعزيز ما بين 25 و 50 نقطة 
> اهداف التعزيز كالتالي
> الاول 25 الثاني 20 الثالث 15 الرابع 10 اذا استخدمت التعزيز 25 ---> 35
> بالنسبة للستوب لا استخدم الستوب الا عند القيام بالتعيز الثالث و يكون 100 من سعر التعزيز الثالث

 استاذ والله ماشاء الله  :015:  :015:  :015: استاذ استاذ افرحت قلبئ وادمعت عيني فرح بيك يا كوبرا الله يوفقك دائما يا نجم الاستراتيجية الاول والطالب الذئ سبق معلميه . :Regular Smile:  لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## nesr_2020

السلام عليكم,
و الله اعلم فرصة على اليورو باوند بيع زى ما الشباب الكريم قالت,
و على اليورو ين شراء. 
بلاش كلام كتير اكيد انتو ادرى باسباب الدخول,عشان انا لسة بتعلم. 
الله كريم.

----------


## ابو لاما

بصراحة يا شباب انا اشوف تمبلت الفهد اقوئ بكثير من عرابئ والله اعلم . :Regular Smile:  بس الاتعودتم عليه احسن لكم طبعا . :Regular Smile:  لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## 10pips

فرصة على المجنون فريم الاربع ساعات .. + دعم قوي عند مستويات 138

----------


## cobra100

> استاذ والله ماشاء الله استاذ استاذ افرحت قلبئ وادمعت عيني فرح بيك يا كوبرا الله يوفقك دائما يا نجم الاستراتيجية الاول والطالب الذئ سبق معلميه . لك كل الود والتقدير .

 شكرا على التشجيع 
فهذا كله بفضل الله ثم بفضلك انت علينا
الحمد لله على كل شيء
و جزاك الله خير

----------


## cobra100

> بصراحة يا شباب انا اشوف تمبلت الفهد اقوئ بكثير من عرابئ والله اعلم . بس الاتعودتم عليه احسن لكم طبعا . لكم كل الود والتقدير .

 انا ايضا اضم صوتي لصوتك بس لو تغير الالوان و تردها مثل الوان تمبلت عرابي فوقتها يصبح سهل علينا المتابعة به

----------


## 10pips

> بصراحة يا شباب انا اشوف تمبلت الفهد اقوئ بكثير من عرابئ والله اعلم .
> بس الاتعودتم عليه احسن لكم طبعا .
> لكم كل الود والتقدير .

 هل بالامكان ان اضيف تمبليت الفهد الى نفس البرنامج الموجود عليه عرابي ؟ .. واختار اي منهم متى اريد ؟ .. هل انا بحاجة لنسخ المؤشرات من جديد وتبديل القديمة بالجديدة ؟

----------


## الرقم الالكتروني

> هل بالامكان ان اضيف تمبليت الفهد الى نفس البرنامج الموجود عليه عرابي ؟ .. واختار اي منهم متى اريد ؟ .. هل انا بحاجة لنسخ المؤشرات من جديد وتبديل القديمة بالجديدة ؟

 نعم بامكانك تحميل تمبلت الفهد مع المؤشرات ووضع كلا حسب مكانه (( اي المؤشرات والتمبلت )) 
ثم تفتح الميتاتريد وتختار عرابي او الفهد

----------


## ابو لاما

> هل بالامكان ان اضيف تمبليت الفهد الى نفس البرنامج الموجود عليه عرابي ؟ .. واختار اي منهم متى اريد ؟ .. هل انا بحاجة لنسخ المؤشرات من جديد وتبديل القديمة بالجديدة ؟

 هذا الملف جاهز بالالوان المطلوبة وارجو من المشرف وضعه بالاضافة الئ الملف الاخر في اول مشاركة شاكر لمشرفي المنتدئ الاشراف الممتاز فوق العادة . :Regular Smile:  لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## cobra100

اليورو باوند لكل من فهم الرسالة و دخل بيع 
تم الخروج بربح 70 نقطة
الحمد لله

----------


## cobra100

لتابعي الاهداف البعيدة
فرصة جيدة لبيع اليورو باوند

----------


## عندي طموح

السلام عليكم    الأخوة  (  عرابي   -    كوبرا  )  ارجو التوضيح  على الشارت   العملية كانت شراء والشروط كاملة والنتيجة عكس !!!!!!!!

----------


## محمد ياسين

> السلام عليكم    الأخوة ( عرابي - كوبرا )  ارجو التوضيح على الشارت  العملية كانت شراء والشروط كاملة والنتيجة عكس !!!!!!!!

 وعليكم السلام : وبعد اذن الاخوة طبعا اقوم بالرد التالي  لم تتواجد شمعة صفراء عند خط (-0.81)  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## cobra100

> السلام عليكم    الأخوة  (  عرابي   -    كوبرا  )  ارجو التوضيح  على الشارت   العملية كانت شراء والشروط كاملة والنتيجة عكس !!!!!!!!

 السبب هبط  البوند اليوم بشكل كبير خاصة بعد  تصريحات  رئيس المفوضية الاوروبية جوزيه مانويل باروسو ان بريطانيا اقرب  من اي وقت مضى الى الانضمام الى العملة الاوروبية الموحدة او اليورو. واوضح باروسو ان هناك مباحثات تتم سرا مع مسؤولين بريطانيين بشأن  الانضمام الى اليورو، وانه لا يريد الكشف عن تفصيلاتها في الوقت  الراهن. وقد ادة هذة التصريحاة الى هبوط شديد لجميع ازواج  البوند

----------


## محمد طه

الاخ العزيز كوبرا
لقد حدث نفس الشيئ للمجنون والنيوزلندى دولار

----------


## سعيد الزهراني

> السبب هبط البوند اليوم بشكل كبير خاصة بعد تصريحات رئيس المفوضية الاوروبية جوزيه مانويل باروسو ان بريطانيا اقرب من اي وقت مضى الى الانضمام الى العملة الاوروبية الموحدة او اليورو. واوضح باروسو ان هناك مباحثات تتم سرا مع مسؤولين بريطانيين بشأن الانضمام الى اليورو، وانه لا يريد الكشف عن تفصيلاتها في الوقت الراهن. وقد ادة هذة التصريحاة الى هبوط شديد لجميع ازواج البوند

 هل تعني انه لابد من الانتباه للاساسي قبل الدخول على شروط الاستراتيجيه؟؟؟؟ :016:

----------


## ysewellam

> لتابعي الاهداف البعيدة
> فرصة جيدة لبيع اليورو باوند

  ماشاء الله كوبرا ...لو ممكن تتفقضل بارفاق الموؤشرات والتمبلت الى تبعك يبقى جزاك الله خير

----------


## cobra100

للمتابعين الاهداف البعيدة
المجنون شراء
اليورو ين شراء

----------


## aksa85

اخي الفاضل ابو عون   برأيك !! ؟؟  ما هي افضل عملة للعمل على هذا المؤشر ؟ وما هو انسب فريم ؟؟  شكرا لك

----------


## محمد طه

> ماشاء الله كوبرا ...لو ممكن تتفقضل بارفاق الموؤشرات والتمبلت الى تبعك يبقى جزاك الله خير

 يوجد لدى هذه المؤشرات ولكن للاسف لا اعرف كيفية اضافتها فى المشاركه

----------


## cobra100

> ماشاء الله كوبرا ...لو ممكن تتفقضل بارفاق الموؤشرات والتمبلت الى تبعك يبقى جزاك الله خير

 التمبلت

----------


## ابو لاما

> اخي الفاضل ابو عون   برأيك !! ؟؟  ما هي افضل عملة للعمل على هذا المؤشر ؟ وما هو انسب فريم ؟؟   شكرا لك

 الاربعة ساعات وفقط . :Regular Smile:  ومؤشر الزمن للاسف الشديد ما زال يفشل في تحديد نقاط جيدة للدخول . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ysewellam

> التمبلت

 
مشكووور كوبرا ممكن المؤشرات كمان لان فيه بعضها مش عندى

----------


## cobra100

> مشكووور كوبرا ممكن المؤشرات كمان لان فيه بعضها مش عندى

 المؤشرات موجود بالميتاتيرد فهي مؤشرات اساسية موجودة به

----------


## FADEL

> الاربعة ساعات وفقط . ومؤشر الزمن للاسف الشديد ما زال يفشل في تحديد نقاط جيدة للدخول .

 أنا اللي شايفه أن الأربع ساعات على تمبلت عرابي دائما" على حق و لو لم تعطي النتيجة من أول لمسة و اللي شايفه أن اللي توصلتوله راااااااااااااااااااائع و محتاج تجريب و بس و ألف شكر و لكن نطمع للأفضل أنت رائع يا أخ عرابي و ربنا يوفقك  :Eh S(7):

----------


## fundays22

> الاربعة ساعات وفقط . ومؤشر الزمن للاسف الشديد ما زال يفشل في تحديد نقاط جيدة للدخول .

 والله يا ابو عون انت انسان فوق الوصف  حتي في حالات الاخفاق تعترف بهذا
جزك الله خيرا يا ابو عوف

----------


## ysewellam

> المؤشرات موجود بالميتاتيرد فهي مؤشرات اساسية موجودة به

 انا هتعبك معايا يا باشا ..انا اقصد مؤشر ابها...جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## cobra100

تم تحقيق ربح 100 نقطة في اليورو ين
و 120 نقطة في المجنون
في اقل من ساعة
الحمد لله

----------


## cobra100

> انا هتعبك معايا يا باشا ..انا اقصد مؤشر ابها...جزاك الله خيرا

 المؤشر

----------


## محمد طه

ارجو ان يكون التحميل صحيح هذه تجربه

----------


## ysewellam

> المؤشر

  ربنا يكرمك

----------


## ysewellam

> ارجو ان يكون التحميل صحيح هذه تجربه

 التحميل صحيح يا باشا

----------


## محمد طه

الاخوه الاعزاء لقد وجدت هذا المؤشر يعطى نقط انعكاس قويه فى مثل هذه الظروف من السوق
فارجو ان يفيد اخوانى فى المنتدى وشكرا
وهذا المؤشر ايضاً

----------


## abdrehman

الاخوة الكرام ..
يا ريت حد يحط لي تمبلت العرابي .. اللي كان في تحديث 23 نوفمبر .. لانه الاستاذ ابو عون الله يحفظه حط تمبلت جديد وانا مو فاهم عليه كويس .. الا انني كنت اعمل على العرابي ..  يا ريت بوجه السرعة للاخوة الموجودين ..
ودمتم في حفظ الله ورعايته

----------


## ابو لاما

> الاخوه الاعزاء لقد وجدت هذا المؤشر يعطى نقط انعكاس قويه فى مثل هذه الظروف من السوق
> فارجو ان يفيد اخوانى فى المنتدى وشكرا
> وهذا المؤشر ايضاً

 تسلم اخئ الكريم وجارئ التجربة بس شكلها نتائجها حتكون رائعة ان شاء الله . :Regular Smile:

----------


## محمد طه

> الاخوة الكرام ..
> يا ريت حد يحط لي تمبلت العرابي .. اللي كان في تحديث 23 نوفمبر .. لانه الاستاذ ابو عون الله يحفظه حط تمبلت جديد وانا مو فاهم عليه كويس .. الا انني كنت اعمل على العرابي ..  يا ريت بوجه السرعة للاخوة الموجودين ..
> ودمتم في حفظ الله ورعايته

 التمبلت يا اخى موجود فى صفحة 120

----------


## cobra100

انظرو الى هذا المؤشر و اماكن الدخول

----------


## ابو لاما

> الاخوة الكرام .. يا ريت حد يحط لي تمبلت العرابي .. اللي كان في تحديث 23 نوفمبر .. لانه الاستاذ ابو عون الله يحفظه حط تمبلت جديد وانا مو فاهم عليه كويس .. الا انني كنت اعمل على العرابي ..  يا ريت بوجه السرعة للاخوة الموجودين .. ودمتم في حفظ الله ورعايته

 اتفضل اخئ الكريم . :Regular Smile:  وارجو من المشرف وضعه بدل الملف الاول لانه يجمع الاثنين واعذرني تعبتك معاي يا احلئ مشرف في الدنيا. :Regular Smile:  لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## abdrehman

يجزاكم الله ألف خير .. لقد قمت بحفظه في ذاكرة خارج الجهاز .. تحسبا لأي أوضاع طارئة .. ههههههههه أكرر شكري لكم مجددا ..

----------


## FADEL

> انظرو الى هذا المؤشر و اماكن الدخول

   ممكن أسماء المؤشرات؟ أو لو جامعها حضرتك بتمبل ترفقه لو سمحت أخي كوبرا مع ألف شكر

----------


## cobra100

> ممكن أسماء المؤشرات؟ أو لو جامعها حضرتك بتمبل ترفقه لو سمحت أخي كوبرا مع ألف شكر

 التمبلت مع المؤشرات

----------


## الاسدالطيب

نشكرك على الافكار المفيدة وربنا يوفق معلش انا مستجد قوي ومعلومات للفوركس حديثة اوبمعنى مبتدا من الصفر

----------


## FADEL

> التمبلت مع المؤشرات

 لا أعرف ماذا أقول و الشكر بحقكم قليل و الأسماء التي نشكرها كثيرة و أقوى كلمة واحدة أحسها و أعني بها كل أنواع الشكر لك و لعرابي و كل من يساهم هنا لكم كلمة واحدة بشطرين((((( محبتي لكم))))   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## hmd

السلام عليكم 
صباح الخير ......... انا جديد على الاستراتيجية واتمنى من الاخوة وضع الفرصة في المنتدي لكي نستفيد
وشكراً

----------


## نسبO

المسألة ليست في الاستراتيجية ( وان كانت هي الأهم وجزا الله خير كل المساهمين في تطويرها ولعى رأسهم اخينا المبدع ابو عون ) ... المسألة في الادارة النفسية  بين الخوف والطمع  وعدم الالتزام الموضوعي  و الاحترافي لهذا الاستراتيجية .... الثاني المسألة في اتخاذ القرار واشارات الدخول  من خلال الرؤية السليمة للفواصل جميعها ...  
شاكر لكم جميعا هذا المجهود الرائع والتعاون الاروع

----------


## محمد ياسين

> المسألة ليست في الاستراتيجية ( وان كانت هي الأهم وجزا الله خير كل المساهمين في تطويرها ولعى رأسهم اخينا المبدع ابو عون ) ... المسألة في الادارة النفسية بين الخوف والطمع وعدم الالتزام الموضوعي و الاحترافي لهذا الاستراتيجية .... الثاني المسألة في اتخاذ القرار واشارات الدخول من خلال الرؤية السليمة للفواصل جميعها ...  
> شاكر لكم جميعا هذا المجهود الرائع والتعاون الاروع

  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## محمد طه

الاخ العزيز كوبرا
لقد صادفتنى مشكلة كلما انزل مؤشر أبها برنامج الميتا تريدر لا يشتغل هل يحتاج شئ معين
مع الشكر

----------


## tarek7oot

الى الاخ 
كوبرا ارجو منك وضع المؤشر الثاني الذي يشبه الماكد والذي يوجد فيه مستطيلات صفراء
ومشكور اخي الكربم

----------


## محمد طه

الاخوه الاعزاء الذين يجربون مؤشر لايف اذا تداخلت الخطوط يتم غلق البرنامج وفتحه مره اخرى
سيتم ظبط الخطوط
مع الشكر

----------


## cobra100

> للمتابعين الاهداف البعيدة
> المجنون شراء
> اليورو ين شراء

 حقق المجنون 350 نقطة 
و اليورو ين 160 نقطة
الحمد لله

----------


## محمد طه

الى الاخ العزيز عرابى
ما رأيك فى استخدام هذا المؤشر بجانب الاستراتيجيه ليعرفنا على اتجاه المتاجره
مع الشكر والتقدير

----------


## cobra100

> لتابعي الاهداف البعيدة
> فرصة جيدة لبيع اليورو باوند

 تم الخروج من اليورو باوند بربح 190 نقطة الحمد لله
طريقة الدخول و الخروج بالصورة

----------


## tarek7oot

اخي كوبرا مؤشر ابها لا يعمل عندما يوضع على الشارت يتوقف الميتاترايدر

----------


## cobra100

> اخي كوبرا مؤشر ابها لا يعمل عندما يوضع على الشارت يتوقف الميتاترايدر

 قم بتحديث الميتاتيرد

----------


## 10pips

> تم الخروج من اليورو باوند بربح 190 نقطة الحمد لله
> طريقة الدخول و الخروج بالصورة

 حلو .. هذا ما يسمى فن ادارة الصفقة  :Regular Smile:  ,

----------


## القطرب

> الاخوه الاعزاء لقد وجدت هذا المؤشر يعطى نقط انعكاس قويه فى مثل هذه الظروف من السوق
> فارجو ان يفيد اخوانى فى المنتدى وشكرا
> وهذا المؤشر ايضاً

  أخ محمد ... هل هذه المؤشرات ثابتة الاشارة بعد الاغلاق؟؟ إم هي مثل مؤشر الفلتر؟؟

----------


## محمد طه

> أخ محمد ... هل هذه المؤشرات ثابتة الاشارة بعد الاغلاق؟؟ إم هي مثل مؤشر الفلتر؟؟

 اعتقد انها ثابته ولكن اعتقد يستحسن استخدامها على فريم الساعة وهى تحت التجربه
مع الشكر

----------


## القطرب

> اعتقد انها ثابته ولكن اعتقد يستحسن استخدامها على فريم الساعة وهى تحت التجربه
> مع الشكر

 شكراً لسرعة ردك يا أخ محمد.

----------


## Marocain

thx 4 all

----------


## cobra100

اليورو باوند
بيع

----------


## 4xtrader

ممكن يااخي تشرح لنا على اي اساس دخلت بيع في مؤشر الزمن لانه لم يتجاوز 0.81 ولم يعطي اي اشارة وارجو ان تتقبل منى هدا الازعاج وشكرا لك

----------


## deadsoul

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله...
ما شاء الله جهد مبارك وانا متابع بصمت..
شكرا لكل الاخوه الذين يعملون على تطوير وتجريب الفكره..
ومني هذا التمبلت البسيط مع نتائجه..
المؤشرات موجوده في هذه الصفحات لم ارفقها لضيق الوقت ولكني ارفق لكم التمبلت...
على فريم الساعه لاحظوا النتائج هي تتكلم..*

----------


## eyad61

هناالك فرصة شراء على 15 الدولار ين

----------


## a7bab4ever

> اليورو باوند
> بيع

  
سؤااااااااااااااااال سريع 
انت شو من الفريمات اللي تشتغل عليها اكثر؟؟؟؟؟ :016:

----------


## eyad61

> هناالك فرصة شراء على 15 الدولار ين

 تحقق اكثر من 45 نقطة ولكن الاكتفااااء 15 الى 25 نقطة حلوييين

----------


## cobra100

> سؤااااااااااااااااال سريع 
> انت شو من الفريمات اللي تشتغل عليها اكثر؟؟؟؟؟

 اشتغل على فريم ال4ساعات و الساعة فقط

----------


## a7bab4ever

> اشتغل على فريم ال4ساعات و الساعة فقط

 تسلم يا زعيم وان شاء الله راح احاول اتقن هذي الاستراتيجية باذن الله :Big Grin:

----------


## a7bab4ever

> اشتغل على فريم ال4ساعات و الساعة فقط

 وبعد سؤال
الهدف تقريبا كم نقطة او كيف نقدر نحدده  :Teeth Smile:

----------


## cobra100

> وبعد سؤال
> الهدف تقريبا كم نقطة او كيف نقدر نحدده

 اخي بالنسبة للهدف يكون من 50 الى 150 اذا اشتغلت على فريم الساعة
اما اذا اشتغلت على فريم ال4 ساعات يكون هدفي من 100 فما فوق 
استعين بالفايبو لمعرفة الاهداف

----------


## س هـ م 666

[quote=deadsoul;946654]*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله...* *ما شاء الله جهد مبارك وانا متابع بصمت..* *شكرا لكل الاخوه الذين يعملون على تطوير وتجريب الفكره..* *ومني هذا التمبلت البسيط مع نتائجه..* *المؤشرات موجوده في هذه الصفحات لم ارفقها لضيق الوقت ولكني ارفق لكم التمبلت...* *على فريم الساعه لاحظوا النتائج هي تتكلم..*
[/qu  
اخي العزيز ممكن المؤشرات لان التمبلت مايشتغل لوحده وشاكر لك

----------


## حماده يلعب

https://forum.arabictrader.com/t59568.html

----------


## محمد طه

الى الاخ عرابى

----------


## deadsoul

[quote=س هـ م 666;946913] 

> *السلام عليكم ورحمه الله...* *ما شاء الله جهد مبارك وانا متابع بصمت..* *شكرا لكل الاخوه الذين يعملون على تطوير وتجريب الفكره..* *ومني هذا التمبلت البسيط مع نتائجه..* *المؤشرات موجوده في هذه الصفحات لم ارفقها لضيق الوقت ولكني ارفق لكم التمبلت...* *على فريم الساعه لاحظوا النتائج هي تتكلم..*
> [/qu  
> اخي العزيز ممكن المؤشرات لان التمبلت مايشتغل لوحده وشاكر لك

 *
تفضل يا غالي*

----------


## tarek7oot

ارجو ان يكون الاخ عرابي روق
واذا كنت روقت سؤالي هل هذه فرصة علي اليورو باوند 
وارجو منك ان تجيب على سؤالي لماذا السعر في بعض العملات يلامس الخط البني وفي البعض الاخر يلامس الخطوط الزرقاء وهل نستطيع البيع والشراء عند ملامسة الخطوط الزرقاء مثال على ذلك الباوند دولار 
ملاحظة اخيرة ما يهمك من حدا هيك اسم الاستراتيجية احلى

----------


## ابو لاما

> ارجو ان يكون الاخ عرابي روق
> واذا كنت روقت سؤالي هل هذه فرصة علي اليورو باوند 
> وارجو منك ان تجيب على سؤالي لماذا السعر في بعض العملات يلامس الخط البني وفي البعض الاخر يلامس الخطوط الزرقاء وهل نستطيع البيع والشراء عند ملامسة الخطوط الزرقاء مثال على ذلك الباوند دولار 
> ملاحظة اخيرة ما يهمك من حدا هيك اسم الاستراتيجية احلى

 انا رائق اخي الكريم . :Regular Smile:  هذه الخطوط استنتجتها من مؤشر بلخياط والسعر يحترمها كما نرئ وعلئ حسب الترند هل هو صاعد ام هابط ففي في فريحالة كان الترند هابط فغالبا ما يرتد من اخر خطاو ينزل قليلا في فريم الاربعة ساعات ام في الفريمات الاقل فيمكن ان ينزل كثير ويخترق الخطوط لذلك كما نصحت وانصح دائما البيع في الترند الهابط فقط والله اعلم . :Regular Smile:  في حالة الترند الصاعد فان السعرغالبا ما يصل الخط الاعلئ وفي الفيريمات الصغيرة قد يخترق الخط الاعلئ . :Regular Smile:  وانا بصراحة وصلت لمعادلة المؤشر الذئ ليس به اختراق في اي فريم لكني احتفظ بها لنفسي حتئ لا يقال انني امن عليكم  . :Regular Smile:  لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## aboodb

> انا رائق اخي الكريم . هذه الخطوط استنتجتها من مؤشر بلخياط والسعر يحترمها كما نرئ وعلئ حسب الترند هل هو صاعد ام هابط ففي في فريحالة كان الترند هابط فغالبا ما يرتد من اخر خطاو ينزل قليلا في فريم الاربعة ساعات ام في الفريمات الاقل فيمكن ان ينزل كثير ويخترق الخطوط لذلك كما نصحت وانصح دائما البيع في الترند الهابط فقط والله اعلم . في حالة الترند الصاعد فان السعرغالبا ما يصل الخط الاعلئ وفي الفيريمات الصغيرة قد يخترق الخط الاعلئ . وانا بصراحة وصلت لمعادلة المؤشر الذئ ليس به اختراق في اي فريم لكني احتفظ بها لنفسي حتئ لا يقال انني امن عليكم . لكم كل الود والتقدير .

 الأخ عرابي ... لك كل التقديرعلى مجهودك الشخصي ومجهود الأخوة الذين كانوا معك منذ البدء بهذا الموضوع الذي فعلاً إن ولي حقه فسوف يكون هنالك به فائدة كبيرة لجميع الأخـــوة ولكل متابع هنا حتى وإن لم يشارك (مثلي) وكل له ظروفه الخاصـــة. بالطبع أنت لم تبخل على أحد بشيء (لا أستطيع قول كل شيء) ولكن ملاحظاتي على الموضع هي كالآتي: الموضوع بدأ بطريقة جميلة وتشويقية وهذا مطلوب للإنتباهزادت صفحات الموضوع دون التركيز على نقطة واحدة وذلك بسبب تعدد وجود الملفات المكونة للنظام الذي بدأته مما يشكل حيرة كبيرة لأي عضو يريد المتابعة وبالتالي فقد الموضوع نقطة هامة جداً وهي من أين يبدأ أي متابع وإلى أي نقطة ينتهي كي يستفيد من الموضوعالنظام مفيد جداً وبخاصة عند تجربته على معظم الإطارات الزمنية (تايم فريم) هنا أتحدث عن أحد الأنظمة التي أستخدمتها وإن تشابهت لكن صلب الموضوع واحد ، لذا لما لا يتم تحديد نظام واحد فقط أو على الأكثر ثلاثة أنظمة يتم إختيارها من قبلك ويتم تحديد طرق العمل بها بتفاصيلها (ممكن يكون صعب شوية لكن محاولة وبخاصة أنه يحتاج إلى وقت للتنفيذ)تكملة للنقطة السابقة وعلى غرار طريقة الدكتور النجف الممتازة لما لا يتم تجميع الموضوع بملف واحد بدءأً من أول صفحة إلى آخر صفحة بحيث يشتمل الملف على دليل واضح لإستخدام النظام والرد الضمني على إستفسارات المشاركين ولكن بطريقة مرتبة ويتم التحديث بشكل دوري عند الحاجةلك مطلق الحرية في الإحتفاظ لنفسك بأي شيء حتى وإن كان هذا الشيء يدر عليك فقط الربح ولا يوجد معنى للخسارة بالنظام الذي تستخدمه لنفسك ولكن ... [يجب عليك من المبدأ الذي بدأته وهو مساعدة الآخرين وليس المن عليهم أو التفاخر عليهم أن يكون ضمن ما يتم توثيقه للآخرين جزء مما تكنه لنفسك وبشكل غير مباشر (يعنى حته من الخلطة اللي بتحضرها لروحك) كي تتم الفائدة بدلاً من توفير طوق النجاة بلا حبل]الهدف من الموضوع إفادة الآخرين ولكن بهذه الطريقة لك أن تعرف كم العدد الذي إستفاد إستفادة حقيقية من الموضوع بالطبع الأسباب المذكورة سابقاُ كفيلة بالإجابة وأتمني أن أكون مخطئاً في تقدير العددوأخـــيراُ لا يسعني إلا أن أشكرك ومن بدأ معك وتابع على بذل المجهود لإفادة الآخرين بلا مقابل ولا يوجد مطلقاً أي سبب لكتابتي هذه تجاهك أو تجاه أحد الأخوة الأعضاء سوى حب الخير للجميع.

----------


## muhxp

اخ عرابي نرجو منك وضع المؤشرات التي توصلت اليها مشكورا
لتنفع بها المسلمين اجميعن
فانا بكل صراحة اقولها لم ارى الارباح الا بعد ان تابعت معك في هذه الاستراتيجية الجميلة
فننتظر منك وضع المؤشرات ...............

----------


## ابو لاما

> الأخ عرابي ... لك كل التقديرعلى مجهودك الشخصي ومجهود الأخوة الذين كانوا معك منذ البدء بهذا الموضوع الذي فعلاً إن ولي حقه فسوف يكون هنالك به فائدة كبيرة لجميع الأخـــوة ولكل متابع هنا حتى وإن لم يشارك (مثلي) وكل له ظروفه الخاصـــة. بالطبع أنت لم تبخل على أحد بشيء (لا أستطيع قول كل شيء) ولكن ملاحظاتي على الموضع هي كالآتي: الموضوع بدأ بطريقة جميلة وتشويقية وهذا مطلوب للإنتباهزادت صفحات الموضوع دون التركيز على نقطة واحدة وذلك بسبب تعدد وجود الملفات المكونة للنظام الذي بدأته مما يشكل حيرة كبيرة لأي عضو يريد المتابعة وبالتالي فقد الموضوع نقطة هامة جداً وهي من أين يبدأ أي متابع وإلى أي نقطة ينتهي كي يستفيد من الموضوعالنظام مفيد جداً وبخاصة عند تجربته على معظم الإطارات الزمنية (تايم فريم) هنا أتحدث عن أحد الأنظمة التي أستخدمتها وإن تشابهت لكن صلب الموضوع واحد ، لذا لما لا يتم تحديد نظام واحد فقط أو على الأكثر ثلاثة أنظمة يتم إختيارها من قبلك ويتم تحديد طرق العمل بها بتفاصيلها (ممكن يكون صعب شوية لكن محاولة وبخاصة أنه يحتاج إلى وقت للتنفيذ)تكملة للنقطة السابقة وعلى غرار طريقة الدكتور النجف الممتازة لما لا يتم تجميع الموضوع بملف واحد بدءأً من أول صفحة إلى آخر صفحة بحيث يشتمل الملف على دليل واضح لإستخدام النظام والرد الضمني على إستفسارات المشاركين ولكن بطريقة مرتبة ويتم التحديث بشكل دوري عند الحاجةلك مطلق الحرية في الإحتفاظ لنفسك بأي شيء حتى وإن كان هذا الشيء يدر عليك فقط الربح ولا يوجد معنى للخسارة بالنظام الذي تستخدمه لنفسك ولكن ... [يجب عليك من المبدأ الذي بدأته وهو مساعدة الآخرين وليس المن عليهم أو التفاخر عليهم أن يكون ضمن ما يتم توثيقه للآخرين جزء مما تكنه لنفسك وبشكل غير مباشر (يعنى حته من الخلطة اللي بتحضرها لروحك) كي تتم الفائدة بدلاً من توفير طوق النجاة بلا حبل]الهدف من الموضوع إفادة الآخرين ولكن بهذه الطريقة لك أن تعرف كم العدد الذي إستفاد إستفادة حقيقية من الموضوع بالطبع الأسباب المذكورة سابقاُ كفيلة بالإجابة وأتمني أن أكون مخطئاً في تقدير العددوأخـــيراُ لا يسعني إلا أن أشكرك ومن بدأ معك وتابع على بذل المجهود لإفادة الآخرين بلا مقابل ولا يوجد مطلقاً أي سبب لكتابتي هذه تجاهك أو تجاه أحد الأخوة الأعضاء سوى حب الخير للجميع.

 اخئ الكريم الامؤشرات كلها مع الاستراتيجيات والتمبلت في اول الموضوع في اول مشاركة . :Regular Smile:  بالنسبة لمؤشر الزمن اعمدة صفراء تصل الئ 81. واعمدة خضراء شراء مع ملامسة السعر للخط الاصفر السفلي الاخير . :Regular Smile:  اعمدة صفراء تصل الئ -81. ولون ازرق اعمدة زرقاء مع ملامسة السعر الخط العلوي الازرق بيع . :Regular Smile:  في اخوة اضافوا عدة مؤشرات ممكن تسال عن طرقهم وتراسلهم وانا الشارت عندي بهذه السهولة والبساطة . :Regular Smile:  الفريم الاساسي هو الاربه ساعات وتتاجر في البقية علئ اساس الترند في الاربعة ساعات . :Regular Smile:  والملف الاول به شرح كافي حتئ لوضع المؤشرات والتمبلت في امكنتها والاخوة معظهم فهم ومنزل الاستراتيجية وشغال بيها . :Regular Smile:  وجزاك الله الف خير اخي الكريم لاهتمامك . :Regular Smile:  لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> اخ عرابي نرجو منك وضع المؤشرات التي توصلت اليها مشكورا
> لتنفع بها المسلمين اجميعن
> فانا بكل صراحة اقولها لم ارى الارباح الا بعد ان تابعت معك في هذه الاستراتيجية الجميلة
> فننتظر منك وضع المؤشرات ...............

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته . :Regular Smile:  اخئ الكريم المؤشرات مع الاعدادات المناسبة والمشابهة لاعدادات بلخياط في اول الموضوع ام اذا قصدت الاعدادت التئ توصلت لها و ليس بها اختراق فهي ما زالت تحت التجربة والتطوير وسوف انزلها في حينها مع ان الاعدادات الحالية قوية ومربحة جدا . :Regular Smile:  لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## cobra100

اليورو باوند بيع

----------


## 10pips

> اليورو باوند بيع

 حلاوة الاستراتيجية في بساطتها وصدقني كثرة المؤشرات لا تفيد .. هذه نصيحتي اخي وانت حر 
ودامت الارباح ان شاء الله

----------


## aboodb

> اخئ الكريم الامؤشرات كلها مع الاستراتيجيات والتمبلت في اول الموضوع في اول مشاركة . بالنسبة لمؤشر الزمن اعمدة صفراء تصل الئ 81. واعمدة خضراء شراء مع ملامسة السعر للخط الاصفر السفلي الاخير . اعمدة صفراء تصل الئ -81. ولون ازرق اعمدة زرقاء مع ملامسة السعر الخط العلوي الازرق بيع . في اخوة اضافوا عدة مؤشرات ممكن تسال عن طرقهم وتراسلهم وانا الشارت عندي بهذه السهولة والبساطة . الفريم الاساسي هو الاربه ساعات وتتاجر في البقية علئ اساس الترند في الاربعة ساعات . والملف الاول به شرح كافي حتئ لوضع المؤشرات والتمبلت في امكنتها والاخوة معظهم فهم ومنزل الاستراتيجية وشغال بيها . وجزاك الله الف خير اخي الكريم لاهتمامك . لكم كل الود والتقدير .

 شكراً لك أخي الكريم على ردك ولو أني كنت أتمني التعليق على ما سردت بمشاركتي ...

----------


## tarek7oot

اخي كوبرا ارجو منك ان توضح لي كيف استطيع جمع عدة مؤشرات في مؤشر واحد اقصد انظر نؤشر ابها عندي مختلف عن الذي موجود بالتوصية مع اني وضعت التمبلت نفسها كما ان ميلان الخطوط في الشارت عندي مختلف ارجو منك الرد ومشكور

----------


## ابو لاما

> شكراً لك أخي الكريم على ردك ولو أني كنت أتمني التعليق على ما سردت بمشاركتي ...

 اخئ الكريم رديت علئ ملاحظتك اذا قصدت ملاحظة بداية الموضوع فانا في هذا المنتدئ منذ سنة وصارمقل منزلي ورواده اصدقاء واخواني وسبق هذا الموضوع عدة مواضيع لبنلخياط وحبيت وقتها لمن اكتشفت السر وراء اعدادات الخطوط في شارت بن لخياط اني اخاطب احبابي التعبانين في البحث عن هذه المعضلة فكان اسلوب العرض الذئ صدقت فيه والحمدلله لان المؤشر لاحقا حقق ارباح جيدة والحمدلله . :Regular Smile:  انت تسال عن ملف فيه الشرح والاستراتيجية وهو موجد في اول مشاركة كما اوضحت في عدة نقاط وسؤالك عن اسلوب مشابه لما فعله النجف . :Regular Smile:  لا ادرئ ماذا تبقئ من نقاطك غير ان اشكرك لشكرنا وجزاك الله الف خير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## heem550

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
كيف الحال شباب ان شاء الله تكونو ربحانين 
كنت عايز اعرف ايه اخر مؤشر 
علشان بقالي 3 ايام بتصفح في الموضوع ومش عارف اخلصو
وكل شويه اشوف مؤشر جديد  
فلو ممكن صاحب  الموضوع يقلي ايه اخر مؤشر ولو شرح بسيط لموضوع المؤشر الزمني علشان مش قادر افهم هذا المؤشر الزمني  
وتقبل ودي

----------


## heem550

انا نزلت المؤشر final
وفي خط احمر 
وخط ازرق منقط 
وخط اخضر 
الخطوط دي من فوق وتحت السعر 
ابيع واشتري امته

----------


## ابو لاما

> انا نزلت المؤشر final
> وفي خط احمر 
> وخط ازرق منقط 
> وخط اخضر 
> الخطوط دي من فوق وتحت السعر 
> ابيع واشتري امته

 شوف الصفحة السابقة . :Regular Smile:

----------


## sasooo315

ياريت احد من اخواننا الفنانين  يعيد  رسم وترتيب الالوان والخلفيه للمؤشرات او يجزئها  
لجزئين  علشان يسهل قرائتها   لانه الوانها كلها غير متناسقه ويصعب قرائتها بشكل واضح

----------


## 4xtrader

اين الحماس ياشباب

----------


## galleon

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته . اخئ الكريم المؤشرات مع الاعدادات المناسبة والمشابهة لاعدادات بلخياط في اول الموضوع ام اذا قصدت الاعدادت التئ توصلت لها و ليس بها اختراق فهي ما زالت تحت التجربة والتطوير وسوف انزلها في حينها مع ان الاعدادات الحالية قوية ومربحة جدا . لك كل الود والتقدير .

    وفقك الله  ورزقك و والديك الجنه  هذا وعد منك بانتظارك يا غالي

----------


## محمد طه

يا شباب عليكم بهذا المؤشر بجانب الاستراتيجيه فحتى الان قد أثبت فاعليته فى تأكيد نقطة الدخول مع خط المؤشر
عندما يعكس اتجاهه
وذلك بعد اذن الاستاذ عرابى
مع الشكر

----------


## paon

مساك ورد وعطر سؤال وارجو تتقبله برحابة صدر انا كنت عم حاول اقرأ من البداية بس من جد ضعت ........... ما شاء الله على الموضوع وكاتبه اخي المؤشر الموجود في الصفحة الاولى هل هو المقصود الذي تعملون عليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟ هل اهمية الخطوط المتدرجة بقوتها من الاعلى الى الاوسط للبيع ومن الاسفل الى الاوسط للشراء ؟؟ هل يمكن اعتبار كل خط بمثابة هدف لما قبله ووقف لما بعده ؟؟؟ ارجو الاجابة حتى وان كنت سبق ان شرحت المسألة مع الشكر والتقدير والامتنان اخوك حسن

----------


## ابو لاما

> ياريت احد من اخواننا الفنانين يعيد رسم وترتيب الالوان والخلفيه للمؤشرات او يجزئها   لجزئين علشان يسهل قرائتها لانه الوانها كلها غير متناسقه ويصعب قرائتها بشكل واضح

 اخئ الكريم فكر في الالوان المطلوبة وسوف اعيد الصياغة ولو اننا قد شرحنا عن طريق الالوان الحالية وانا اجدها جيدة والله اعلم وبالفعل نحتاج لفنان . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> مساك ورد وعطر سؤال وارجو تتقبله برحابة صدر انا كنت عم حاول اقرأ من البداية بس من جد ضعت ........... ما شاء الله على الموضوع وكاتبه اخي المؤشر الموجود في الصفحة الاولى هل هو المقصود الذي تعملون عليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟ هل اهمية الخطوط المتدرجة بقوتها من الاعلى الى الاوسط للبيع ومن الاسفل الى الاوسط للشراء ؟؟ هل يمكن اعتبار كل خط بمثابة هدف لما قبله ووقف لما بعده ؟؟؟ ارجو الاجابة حتى وان كنت سبق ان شرحت المسألة مع الشكر والتقدير والامتنان اخوك حسن

 اخي الكريم يجب ان تبداء بالتفكير بالبيع عند ملامسة السعر للخط الااعلئ مع وجود اللون الاصفر كعامود من ثلاثة مستويات ولون ازرق سواء عامود ازرق اودائرة زرقاء . :Regular Smile:  وتفكر في الشراء من الخط الاسفل مع وجود العامود الاصفر في مؤشر الزمن بالاضافة للون الاخضر . :Regular Smile:  وهذه المستويات لا اعلم سرها ويعلم سرها بلخياط والله اعلم والسعر يحترمها جدا وما يخمنئ منها اخر مستويات من الاعلئ ومن الاسفل للدخول في الصفقة . :Regular Smile:  ام عند الوقف والهدف انا للان لم احدد استراتيجية معينة لاخذ الارباح اخذها علئ حساب وقتي ام عن وقف الخسارة فيعتمد علئ الفريم الزمن وانا اضعه 300 نقطة لفريم الاربعة ساعات و150 نقطة لفريم الساعة و70 نقطة لفريم النص ساعة و50 نقطة لفريم الربع ساعة و30 نقطة لفريم الخمسة دقائق و15 نقطة لفريم الدقيقة . :Regular Smile:  لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## محمد طه

وهذه يا اخوانى نتيجة عمل اليوم مع استراتيجية الثقل لمدة 5ساعات على فريم15دقيقه
 ولكن للاسف ديمو
مع تحياتى للاخ العزيز ابو العون
يجزيه الله كل الخير على مجهوده هذا

----------


## deadsoul

> وهذه يا اخوانى نتيجة عمل اليوم مع استراتيجية الثقل لمدة 5ساعات على فريم15دقيقه
>  ولكن للاسف ديمو
> مع تحياتى للاخ العزيز ابو العون
> يجزيه الله كل الخير على مجهوده هذا

 *
ماشاء الله تبارك الله...
يبدو ان الاستراتيجيه بدأت تأتي اكلها...
هاي نفس صوره اخي محمد للتوضيح*

----------


## 10pips

ما شاء الله .. يسعدني اخ محمد ان ارى من يتقن الاستراتيجية 
انت ملاحظ تقريبا ثلث الحساب في شغل كم ساعة

----------


## ابو حذيفه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته هذه اول مشاركة لي في هذا الموضوع الرائع ( متابع بصمت) واحببت ان اشارك اجتهاداً مني في اعادة الوان الاستراتيجية  بعد اذن الاخ عرابي طبعاً  اسأل الله التوفيق للجميع    التمبلت في المرفقات

----------


## eyad61

هنااالك فرصة الان على الدولار فرنك شراااء  شاارت النصف ساااعة

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  هذه اول مشاركة لي في هذا الموضوع الرائع ( متابع بصمت) واحببت ان اشارك اجتهاداً مني في اعادة الوان الاستراتيجية  بعد اذن الاخ عرابي طبعاً  اسأل الله التوفيق للجميع     التمبلت في المرفقات

 جزاك الله الف خير اخي الكريم . :Regular Smile:  الوان وتصميم رائع جدا . :Regular Smile:  لك كل الود والتقدير. :Regular Smile:

----------


## deadsoul

*صفقات ولا اجمل...*

----------


## محمد طه

> *صفقات ولا اجمل...*

 اهنئك استعملت الطريقه الصحيحه

----------


## محمد طه

الاخ العزيز عرابى
لقد بعثت اليك عدة رسائل استشيرك فى أشياء
ولكنك لم ترد على
لعل المانع خير

----------


## ابو لاما

> الاخ العزيز عرابى
> لقد بعثت اليك عدة رسائل استشيرك فى أشياء
> ولكنك لم ترد على
> لعل المانع خير

 ارسلها مرة اخرئ اخي العزيز . :Regular Smile:  لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## aksa85

اعتقد انها فرصة جيدة للبيع على EURGBP

----------


## atef abo sofa

المرفقات والتمبلت  
رجاءا مشكور

----------


## pathalogist2003

> اعتقد انها فرصة جيدة للبيع على EURGBP

  ممكن التمبلت والمؤشرات اخي الكريم
نكسب فيني اجر والله
                 تحياتي

----------


## man4com

> ممكن التمبلت والمؤشرات اخي الكريم
> نكسب فيني اجر والله
> تحياتي

  

> المرفقات والتمبلت  
> رجاءا مشكور

 هدا يدل علي انكم لم تقراو الموضوع انصحكم بقراءة الموضوع  وتم اجابة هدا السوال مليون مرة

----------


## atef abo sofa

يا اخي تم وضع اكثر من تمبلت  
انا بسئل عن الاخير
مشكور

----------


## man4com

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته . اخئ الكريم المؤشرات مع الاعدادات المناسبة والمشابهة لاعدادات بلخياط في اول الموضوع .

  

> . انت تسال عن ملف فيه الشرح والاستراتيجية وهو موجد في اول مشاركة كما اوضحت في عدة نقاط .

  

> يا اخي تم وضع اكثر من تمبلت  
> انا بسئل عن الاخير
> مشكور

   لو دهبت لي صفحتين سابقتين لوجدت الاجابة اخي الكريم والاجابة من صاحب الموضوع نفسه

----------


## س هـ م 666

> *صفقات ولا اجمل...*

  
اخي العزيز المؤشر رائع لكن الاشارات تغير مواقعها ممكن تعطيني شرح للدحول الصحيح واي فريم وبعد اذنك التمبلت حقك

----------


## محمد طه

وهذا يا اخوانى شارت اليوم
ولكن ايضا ديمو
مع تحياتى وتمنياتى بتطبيق الاستراتيجيه بدقه

----------


## lotfi1

لقد حاولت الاتصال قبل لحظات بالسيد مصطفى بلخياط بهاتفه الخليوي و لكن للاسف يرن و لا احد يجيب و لقد تركت له رسصالتين sms و اتمنى ان يكون الرقم صحيح و انه فعلا لمصطفى بلخياط و ان يعيد الاتصال بي

----------


## ابو لاما

> لقد حاولت الاتصال قبل لحظات بالسيد مصطفى بلخياط بهاتفه الخليوي و لكن للاسف يرن و لا احد يجيب و لقد تركت له رسصالتين sms و اتمنى ان يكون الرقم صحيح و انه فعلا لمصطفى بلخياط و ان يعيد الاتصال بي

 ما فهمنا شئ اخ لطفي وايش دخل كلامك هذا في موضوعنا . :Regular Smile:  اعذرنئ فهمي ضيق . :Regular Smile:  لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## 10pips

> وهذا يا اخوانى شارت اليوم
> ولكن ايضا ديمو
> مع تحياتى وتمنياتى بتطبيق الاستراتيجيه بدقه

 ما شاء الله عليك , ممكن تشرح طريقتك في استخدام الاستراتيجية .. اي فريم ,, تقسيم العقود ,, تبريد ,, تعزيز ,, وقف الخسارة ,, الاهداف ؟؟

----------


## zizoman

هل تعتبر هذه الفرصه جيده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ahmedfouad

> لقد حاولت الاتصال قبل لحظات بالسيد مصطفى بلخياط بهاتفه الخليوي و لكن للاسف يرن و لا احد يجيب و لقد تركت له رسصالتين sms و اتمنى ان يكون الرقم صحيح و انه فعلا لمصطفى بلخياط و ان يعيد الاتصال بي

  :016:  :016:  :016:

----------


## aksa85

> المرفقات والتمبلت  
> رجاءا مشكور

   تفضل اخي الكريم  في المشاركة 2537  ودمتم بخير

----------


## aksa85

> ممكن التمبلت والمؤشرات اخي الكريم
> نكسب فيني اجر والله
> تحياتي

   تفضل اخي الكريم  المشاركة 2537  ودمتم بخير

----------


## aksa85

> هل تعتبر هذه الفرصه جيده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

   الاخ الفاضل عرابي صاحب الاستراتيجية ، والاخ الفاضل كوبرا صاحب التمبليت المرفق في الصورة يعتمدون على فريم الاربع ساعات   ودمتم بخير   كل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## محمد طه

> ما شاء الله عليك , ممكن تشرح طريقتك في استخدام الاستراتيجية .. اي فريم ,, تقسيم العقود ,, تبريد ,, تعزيز ,, وقف الخسارة ,, الاهداف ؟؟

 اخى العزيز اننى استخدم فريم 15 دقيقه وادخل عند تأكيد اشارة انعكاس الاتجاه وتكون عند الخط إما العلوى اللأزرق
أو الخط السفلى الاسفل واقوم بعملية تبريد فى هذه المنطقه واعمل وقف خساره فى حالة ظهور اشاره عكسيه
واتمنى ان تفيدك هذه الطريقه اخى العزيز

----------


## 10pips

> اخى العزيز اننى استخدم فريم 15 دقيقه وادخل عند تأكيد اشارة انعكاس الاتجاه وتكون عند الخط إما العلوى اللأزرق
> أو الخط السفلى الاسفل واقوم بعملية تبريد فى هذه المنطقه واعمل وقف خساره فى حالة ظهور اشاره عكسيه
> واتمنى ان تفيدك هذه الطريقه اخى العزيز

 هي نفس طريقتي تقريبا  :Regular Smile:  .. بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز

----------


## sasooo315

اتمنى وضع فرص مكتمله لنتابعها سويا   :Eh S(7):

----------


## honyamar

يرجى من الاخ عرابى والاخوة المتابعين للاستراتيجية اعلامى .هل هذه الصورة صحيحة للاستراتيجية ام ان هناك شئ ناقص  
جزاكم الله كل خير  وجمعة مباركة عليكم وعلينا ان شاء الله  زكل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة عيد الاضحى المبارك

----------


## deadsoul

*فرص تم الدخول عليها قبل قليل...
وجميعها موجب....*

----------


## محمد طه

الاخ العزيز
لكى تكون الصفقه فى امان يجب دخولك من الخط الازرق او الخط الاصفر
واين مؤشر الزمن

----------


## fundays22

> *فرص تم الدخول عليها قبل قليل...
> وجميعها موجب....*

 مساء الفل ياباشا
الموشر اللي عندك اللي بيظهر رقم 3 الاصفر اسمة اية
ومجموعة الموشرات اللي انت نزلتها في طور الانتهاء
وربنا يسهل

----------


## deadsoul

> مساء الفل ياباشا
> الموشر اللي عندك اللي بيظهر رقم 3 الاصفر اسمة اية
> ومجموعة الموشرات اللي انت نزلتها في طور الانتهاء
> وربنا يسهل

 *
ان شاء الله ايامك كلها fun ....
المؤشر اسمه _Level_ZZ_Semafor_**3
وهنا المؤشرات جميعا مع التمبلت للفائده*

----------


## fundays22

> *
> ان شاء الله ايامك كلها fun ....
> المؤشر اسمه _Level_ZZ_Semafor_**3
> وهنا المؤشرات جميعا مع التمبلت للفائده*

 الف شكر ياباشا
وشوف المشاركة دي  https://forum.arabictrader.com/945320-135-post.html

----------


## Pro Trade

> *ان شاء الله ايامك كلها fun ....* *المؤشر اسمه _Level_ZZ_Semafor_**3* *وهنا المؤشرات جميعا مع التمبلت للفائده*

 في احد واجه مشكلة باضافة الؤشرات ؟؟؟لانه جنني لما اضع المؤشرات يخرج وجددت الميتا لاكن المشكله بعدها موجوده يا ريت احد يساعدني 
شكرأ :Asvc:

----------


## deadsoul

> الف شكر ياباشا
> وشوف المشاركة دي  https://forum.arabictrader.com/945320-135-post.html

 *رائع شكرا لاهتمامك
هنا صفقات جديده كلها موجب والحمد لله*... *لا تستطيع الكلمات وصف الامتنان لسيدي عرابي ابو عون الذي بدأ هذا المشوار والذي كان بمثابه حلم مستحيل ولكنه طوعه بجهده واخلاصه لحب الخير والعطاء المنقطع النظير...
جعله الله في ميزان حسناته وجزاه الله كل خير عنا وعن كل مستفيد ان شاء الله...*

----------


## ABHAFXS

USDCHF

----------


## deadsoul

> USDCHF

 *اهلا اخي ابو تركي ...
اسجل شكري وعرفاني لك على ابداعك الجميل بمؤشر الزمن الموجود في الاسفل فهوادق مؤشر عند ثبات اشارته وانا اثق به..
بارك الله بك ما شاء الله عليك هذا النبوغ والابداع...*

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

كل عام والجميع بالف خير

----------


## محمد طه

هذا المؤشر هديه لاخوانى فى المنتدى فهو يعطى ثقه اكثر فى الدخول
وارجو من الاخ عرابى ان ينظر اليه فهو المؤشر الذى طلبت منه اخذ فكرته ووضعها فى المؤشر
خصته بالاضافه الى مؤشر الزمن
ولكم جزيل الشكر
وبرجاء ان نكون جميعاً يد واحده للمصلحه العامه وللمسلمين جميعاً
فالاتحاد قوه
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## mu7amd

> هذا المؤشر هديه لاخوانى فى المنتدى فهو يعطى ثقه اكثر فى الدخول
> وارجو من الاخ عرابى ان ينظر اليه فهو المؤشر الذى طلبت منه اخذ فكرته ووضعها فى المؤشر
> خصته بالاضافه الى مؤشر الزمن
> ولكم جزيل الشكر
> وبرجاء ان نكون جميعاً يد واحده للمصلحه العامه وللمسلمين جميعاً
> فالاتحاد قوه
> والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 هل ممكنتوضيح بسيط عن عمل المؤشر وهل هو مرتبط بوقت محدد؟

----------


## deadsoul

> كل عام والجميع بالف خير

  

> هذا المؤشر هديه لاخوانى فى المنتدى فهو يعطى ثقه اكثر فى الدخول
> وارجو من الاخ عرابى ان ينظر اليه فهو المؤشر الذى طلبت منه اخذ فكرته ووضعها فى المؤشر
> خصته بالاضافه الى مؤشر الزمن
> ولكم جزيل الشكر
> وبرجاء ان نكون جميعاً يد واحده للمصلحه العامه وللمسلمين جميعاً
> فالاتحاد قوه
> والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 *وانت بالف خير دكتور اعاده الله على الجميع بصحه وعافيه...
الف شكر اخي محمد ان شاء الله بجهود الجميع صار الحلم واقع وتم انجاز افضل نظام متاجره في العالم الان..وللمنتقدين اقول جربوه...فنسبه الربح اضعاف الخساره باذن الله...*

----------


## محمد طه

> هل ممكنتوضيح بسيط عن عمل المؤشر وهل هو مرتبط بوقت محدد؟

 المؤشر يعمل فى جميع الازمنه وكلما اتحدت الازمنه فى الاشاره كلما كان الدخول قوى
اشارة البيع او اشارع الشراء

----------


## deadsoul

> هل ممكنتوضيح بسيط عن عمل المؤشر وهل هو مرتبط بوقت محدد؟

 *اخي المؤشر يضهر لك حركه السعر على جميع الفريمات وهذا يدعم قرار الشراء او البيع بدون التنقل بينها على اكثر من chart شاهد الصوره المؤشر اعلى اليسار....*

----------


## mu7amd

> *اخي المؤشر يضهر لك حركه السعر على جميع الفريمات وهذا يدعم قرار الشراء او البيع بدون التنقل بينها على اكثر من chart شاهد الصوره المؤشر اعلى اليسار....*

 هل الخط الاحمر يظهر مع المؤشر ام تضيفه انت؟

----------


## محمد طه

> *وانت بالف خير دكتور اعاده الله على الجميع بصحه وعافيه...
> الف شكر اخي محمد ان شاء الله بجهود الجميع صار الحلم واقع وتم انجاز افضل نظام متاجره في العالم الان..وللمنتقدين اقول جربوه...فنسبه الربح اضعاف الخساره باذن الله...*

 شكراً لك اخى على هذا الرد الجميل

----------


## deadsoul

> هل الخط الاحمر يظهر مع المؤشر ام تضيفه انت؟

 *هذا مؤشر يظهر لك مكان الصفقه فقط وهو عباره عن خط احمر يمكنك اضافته اعتقد يدويا*

----------


## ابو لاما

كل عام وانتم بخير شباب وعيدكم مبارك . :Regular Smile:   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## deadsoul

> كل عام وانتم بخير شباب وعيدكم مبارك .

 *وانت بالف خير من الله وان شاء الله من عواده ومن السالمين يا رب...
نورت يا ابو عون..*

----------


## محمد طه

الاخ العزيز عرابى كل عام وانت والاخوه جميعهم بخير ما رأيك فى هذه الفرصه هل هى مكتملة الشروط

----------


## FADEL

:Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  

> كل عام وانتم بخير شباب وعيدكم مبارك .

 معك يا أبو عون الغالي  عيدنا السنة عيدين فرحتنا بشغلك الله يفرح قلبك و كل عام و أنت و الشباب كلهم ديدسول و كوبرا و محمد طه و بيبس و كل الأخوان بخير    :Eh S(7):  :18:  :Eh S(7):  :18:  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابوعادل

> كل عام وانتم بخير شباب وعيدكم مبارك .

   وأنت بصحه وسلامه  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ysewellam

> كل عام وانتم بخير شباب وعيدكم مبارك .

 وانت بخير وبصحه ...وعيد مبارك يارب على المسلمين اجمعين...والله بتوحشنا ابوعون متختفيش كتير :Asvc:

----------


## tarek7oot

وانت وكل الشباب فى المنتدى بخير وابو عون بصحة وعافية

----------


## محمد ياسين

كل عام وانتم بخير   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## hmd

هل تعتبر هذة فرصة بيع 
على اليورو كندي

----------


## fundays22

> هل تعتبر هذة فرصة بيع 
> على اليورو كندي

 فرصة صحيحة باذن الله تعالي

----------


## رنين الفراق

ممكن مؤشر الزمن الجديـــــد؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## hmd

اول فرصة اصيدها

----------


## fundays22

> اول فرصة اصيدها

 شد حيلك يا غالي

----------


## حكيم الزمان

كل عام وانتم بخير   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## fundays22

> هل تعتبر هذة فرصة بيع 
> على اليورو كندي

 يا غالي الفرصة عاملة لحد دلوقتي +90  مبروكين عليك وادعي لخوك ابو عون

----------


## abo-adel

كل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## zizoman

كل سنه وانتم طيبين وان شاء الله فى مزيد من الربح

----------


## زاهر جميل

السلام عليكم و كل عام و انتم بخير :
هذه اول مشاركة لي و كنت اراقب من بعيد و قد اعجبت بهذه الروح الجماعية و التعاون بين الأخوة الأساتذة الكبار و بدأت بالعمل بهذه الاستراتيجية و حتى الأن الصفقات التي دخلتها رابحة و الحمد لله و اشكر جميع من ساهم بأي مؤشر او تمبلت او كلمة او توضيح و شرح و اخص بالذكر الاخ عرابي و ديدسول ومحمد طه و لا ننسى بلخياط صاحب الأفكار الأساسية و لكم الاجر و الثواب عند الله . و احب ان انوه انه كما ذكر بعض الأخوة فالعمل على فريم ربع ساعة و بهدف بين 20-40 نقطة تعطي نتائج ممتازة جدا جدا جدا

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم و كل عام و انتم بخير :
> هذه اول مشاركة لي و كنت اراقب من بعيد و قد اعجبت بهذه الروح الجماعية و التعاون بين الأخوة الأساتذة الكبار و بدأت بالعمل بهذه الاستراتيجية و حتى الأن الصفقات التي دخلتها رابحة و الحمد لله و اشكر جميع من ساهم بأي مؤشر او تمبلت او كلمة او توضيح و شرح و اخص بالذكر الاخ عرابي و ديدسول ومحمد طه و لا ننسى بلخياط صاحب الأفكار الأساسية و لكم الاجر و الثواب عند الله . و احب ان انوه انه كما ذكر بعض الأخوة فالعمل على فريم ربع ساعة و بهدف بين 20-40 نقطة تعطي نتائج ممتازة جدا جدا جدا

 يا هلا فيك اخوي وجزاك الله الف خير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## رنين الفراق

ممكن مؤشر الزمن اللي عمله الاخ ابها وهو عباره عن خط احمر للبيع واخضر للشراء؟

----------


## ابو لاما

> ممكن مؤشر الزمن اللي عمله الاخ ابها وهو عباره عن خط احمر للبيع واخضر للشراء؟

 اتفضل اخئ الكريم . :Regular Smile:

----------


## رنين الفراق

> اتفضل اخئ الكريم .

 اشكرك اخي عرابي لكن لما احط المؤشر يغلق برنامج التريد 4
ماالحل؟وطريقة الحل؟ :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابو لاما

> اشكرك اخي عرابي لكن لما احط المؤشر يغلق برنامج التريد 4
> ماالحل؟وطريقة الحل؟

 نزل برنامج جديد او حدث العندك . :Regular Smile:  افضل برنامج واستخدمه هو www.********.kw . :Regular Smile:  نزله من عندهم ودعه يتحدث . :Regular Smile:

----------


## حمد

اخي اعرابي   
بارك الله فيك   ممكن تطرح الفرص   حسب الطريقه  حيث اني جربت الطريقه  فتره ولم تكون ثابتت   النتائج حيث  
تنجح واحده من 3  واو اني لم افهم الطريقه ممكن تضع امامنا  اي فرصه مباشره  مشكور وجزاك الله خير

----------


## ابو لاما

> اخي اعرابي 
> بارك الله فيك ممكن تطرح الفرص حسب الطريقه حيث اني جربت الطريقه فتره ولم تكون ثابتت النتائج حيث  
> تنجح واحده من 3 واو اني لم افهم الطريقه ممكن تضع امامنا اي فرصه مباشره مشكور وجزاك الله خير

 ان شاء الله اخي الكريم فقط دعنئ انزل برنامج التقاط الصور لان جهازي لسا شريته وقاعد اجهز فيه . :Regular Smile:  لك كل الود والتقدير. :Regular Smile:

----------


## 10pips

مبروك الجهاز الجديد يا ابو العون .. ان شاء الله يكون فاتحة خير عليك  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> مبروك الجهاز الجديد يا ابو العون .. ان شاء الله يكون فاتحة خير عليك

 الله يبارك فيك وامين ان شاء الله وجمعا ان شاء الله  . :Regular Smile:  لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## رنين الفراق

> نزل برنامج جديد او حدث العندك . افضل برنامج واستخدمه هو www.********.kw . نزله من عندهم ودعه يتحدث .

 اشكرك ابوعون وجاري التحميييل..
مبروك عليك الجهااز..
الساعه كم يفتتح السوق بتوقيت السعودية؟؟

----------


## خط القلم

> جهازي لسا شريته وقاعد اجهز فيه . لك كل الود والتقدير.

 مبرررررروك    متى العشاء علشان هالمناسبة الجميله

----------


## نسبO

مبروك الجهاز ابو عون وكل سنة والاخوة الافاضل بكل خير وسلامة .... وعقبال الانفنتتي

----------


## رنين الفراق

أنصح بستخدام مؤشر استاذنا وظاح للقمم والقيعان وهو مؤشر جدا راااائعـ..

----------


## ابو لاما

> مبرررررروك    متى العشاء علشان هالمناسبة الجميله

 الله يبارك فيك . :Regular Smile:  العيد عندنا ان شاء الله . :Regular Smile:   

> مبروك الجهاز ابو عون وكل سنة والاخوة الافاضل بكل خير وسلامة .... وعقبال الانفنتتي

 الله يبارك فيك وكل سنة وانت طيب . :Regular Smile:  لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> اشكرك ابوعون وجاري التحميييل..
> مبروك عليك الجهااز..
> الساعه كم يفتتح السوق بتوقيت السعودية؟؟

 لا شكر علئ واجب اخي الكريم . :Regular Smile:  والله يبارك فيك . :Regular Smile:  السوق يقفل الساعة واحدة صباحا بتوقيت السعودية ويرجع يفتح واحدة صباحا يوم الاثنين ان شا ءالله . :Regular Smile:    

> أنصح بستخدام مؤشر استاذنا وظاح للقمم والقيعان وهو مؤشر جدا راااائعـ..

 ان شاء الله نجربه وجزاك الله الف خير . :Regular Smile:  لك كل الود والتقدير. :Regular Smile:

----------


## نسبO

USD/CHFبيع 
على الساعة بدأ في اشارة اولية للانعكاس الان 1.2230 
نراقبه

----------


## abo akram

الاخوة الاعزاء اذا ممكن المساعدة اين اجد ملخص الاستراتيجية والتمبلت واخر التعديلات ان وجدت  ما 
خالص امنياتي لكم بالنجاح

----------


## 10pips

> الاخوة الاعزاء اذا ممكن المساعدة اين اجد ملخص الاستراتيجية والتمبلت واخر التعديلات ان وجدت ما 
> خالص امنياتي لكم بالنجاح

 تجدها في اول مشاركة في الموضوع ,, بالتوفيق  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> الاخوة الاعزاء اذا ممكن المساعدة اين اجد ملخص الاستراتيجية والتمبلت واخر التعديلات ان وجدت ما 
> خالص امنياتي لكم بالنجاح

 كل المطلوب في اول صفحة ومؤشر الزمن كالتالئ مستوئ لونين شراء وثلاثة الوان بيع عند ملامسة احد الخطوط . :Regular Smile:  بالتوفيق ولك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

بالمناسبة مؤشر الاخ ابها ممتاز جدا واثبت جدارته في الاربعة ساعات خصوصا . :Regular Smile:

----------


## البدر اللامع

أخي عرابي بصراحة الاستراتيجية مميزة جدا وتحقق أرباح هائلة
فما رأيك بالعمل على عمل اكسبيرت لها 
فالاكسبيرت سيوفر على الكثيرين المتابعة أمام الشارت
كما أنه سيكون ممتازا لفحص النتائج السابقة

----------


## ابو لاما

> أخي عرابي بصراحة الاستراتيجية مميزة جدا وتحقق أرباح هائلة
> فما رأيك بالعمل على عمل اكسبيرت لها 
> فالاكسبيرت سيوفر على الكثيرين المتابعة أمام الشارت
> كما أنه سيكون ممتازا لفحص النتائج السابقة

 الاستراتيجية ملك لكم فافعلوا ما ترونه مناسب وممكن انك تسال الاخوة المبرمجين انهم يبرمجوا اكسبرت . :Regular Smile:  في اكسبرت برمجه اخ اجنبي خذه مرفق . :Regular Smile:

----------


## zizoman

> حقق المجنون 350 نقطة 
> و اليورو ين 160 نقطة
> الحمد لله

           لو سمحت يا اخ كوبري ممكن تقوللى انت بتحدد الهدف ازاى

----------


## رنين الفراق

اخواني ادمجو الهورمونيك وتكون خلطة سحريه مع مؤشر الزمن لابوتركي ومؤشر القمة والقاع لوظاح عطار......
تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق....

----------


## 10pips

> اخواني ادمجو الهورمونيك وتكون خلطة سحريه مع مؤشر الزمن لابوتركي ومؤشر القمة والقاع لوظاح عطار......
> تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق....

 صدقت , هذا هو النظام المتكامل ان شاء الله .. مؤشر القمم والقيعان للاستاذ وضاح اكثر من رائع

----------


## deadsoul

*تحت التجربه من البارحه التزام ولا اروع من الازواج اليابانيه لتمبلت اخي طارق حسين اترككم مع الصوره:*

----------


## جولاي

الف مبروك الجهااز ابو عون وفاالك الاربااح الكثيرة ان شاء الله  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> الف مبروك الجهااز ابو عون وفاالك الاربااح الكثيرة ان شاء الله

 الله يبارك فيك عزيزي وكل سنة وانت طيب . :Regular Smile:

----------


## zizoman

اخوانى الكرام النظريه ما شاء الله حققت نتائج كبيره ولكن الى الان  وانا لا استطيع تحديد الاهداف بدقه فيريت حد يسعدنى  :Asvc:  وجزاكم الله خيرا وكل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## hmd

> يا غالي الفرصة عاملة لحد دلوقتي +90 مبروكين عليك وادعي لخوك ابو عون

  
الله يوفقه ويبارك له في اهله وماله وجزاه الله كل خير

----------


## hmd

في الصورة الاولى تبين الفرصه على اليورو كندي
وهي في المشاركة رقم 2647 
الصورة متابعة الفرصة بعد الاغلاق

----------


## ابو لاما

> في الصورة الاولى تبين الفرصه على اليورو كندي
> وهي في المشاركة رقم 2647 
> الصورة متابعة الفرصة بعد الاغلاق

 فرصة رائعة اخي الكريم ويقظة اروع . :Regular Smile:  كل سنة وانت طيب . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ABHAFXS

اسعد الله اوقاتكم بكل خير   و(((((((((((((((عيدكم مبارك ))))))))))))))))   كما اود ان اشكر اخى العزيز ابوعون (عرابى)   على الاستراتجية  وجزاة الله كل خير فنعم الاخ   والصديق فهنياء لكم بهذة الشخصية مكسب لنا   وللمنتدى وكما اود ان اشكر جميع الاخوة على هذا  التطوير ولا تنسون ان الارزاق بيد الله سبحانة   وتعالى ومن العايدين جميعا

----------


## نسبO

> اسعد الله اوقاتكم بكل خير   و(((((((((((((((عيدكم مبارك ))))))))))))))))  كما اود ان اشكر اخى العزيز ابوعون (عرابى)   على الاستراتجية وجزاة الله كل خير فنعم الاخ   والصديق فهنياء لكم بهذة الشخصية مكسب لنا   وللمنتدى وكما اود ان اشكر جميع الاخوة على هذا  التطوير ولا تنسون ان الارزاق بيد الله سبحانة   وتعالى ومن العايدين جميعا

 كل الشكر لكما و لاخلاقكما العالية و نشر روح التعاون البناء والروح الواحده وعدم البخل بأي شي يخدم اعضاء هذا المنتدى الغالي  
قدمتما الكثير الكثير فلا ننسلاى جميلكما علينا   
مجرد تواصلك يا ابو تركي في هذا الموضوع يدل على  كبر روحيتك العالية ونحن ننتظر الى خلطة ناجحة من ابي عون وابي تركي  بارك الله بكما ونفعنا بعلمكم وابداعتكم المنقطعة النظير  
كل عام وانتم بخير والجميع

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

[quote=ABHAFXS;952812]اسعد الله اوقاتكم بكل خير   و(((((((((((((((عيدكم مبارك ))))))))))))))))   كما اود ان اشكر اخى العزيز ابوعون (عرابى)   على الاستراتجية  وجزاة الله كل خير فنعم الاخ   والصديق فهنياء لكم بهذة الشخصية مكسب لنا   وللمنتدى وكما اود ان اشكر جميع الاخوة على هذا  التطوير ولا تنسون ان الارزاق بيد الله سبحانة   وتعالى ومن العايدين جميعا 
 كل الشكر لك اخي واغبط فيك الاخلاق العالية وكل عام وانت بخير
ولو تكرمت ماذا عن مؤشر الزمن هل تم تطويره للافضل وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## deadsoul

> اسعد الله اوقاتكم بكل خير   و(((((((((((((((عيدكم مبارك ))))))))))))))))   كما اود ان اشكر اخى العزيز ابوعون (عرابى)   على الاستراتجية  وجزاة الله كل خير فنعم الاخ   والصديق فهنياء لكم بهذة الشخصية مكسب لنا   وللمنتدى وكما اود ان اشكر جميع الاخوة على هذا  التطوير ولا تنسون ان الارزاق بيد الله سبحانة   وتعالى ومن العايدين جميعا

 *
وانته من العايدين ابو تركي ...
والموضوع بوجود عبقري مثلك ياخذ دفعه كبيره الى الامام
وقوه خلاقه للوصول للهدف المنشود ادامك الله انت واخي ابو عون ورزقكما من فضله...*

----------


## ABHAFXS

[quote=Dr_mahmoud;952979] 

> اسعد الله اوقاتكم بكل خير   و(((((((((((((((عيدكم مبارك ))))))))))))))))  كما اود ان اشكر اخى العزيز ابوعون (عرابى)   على الاستراتجية وجزاة الله كل خير فنعم الاخ   والصديق فهنياء لكم بهذة الشخصية مكسب لنا   وللمنتدى وكما اود ان اشكر جميع الاخوة على هذا  التطوير ولا تنسون ان الارزاق بيد الله سبحانة   وتعالى ومن العايدين جميعا 
> كل الشكر لك اخي واغبط فيك الاخلاق العالية وكل عام وانت بخير
> ولو تكرمت ماذا عن مؤشر الزمن هل تم تطويره للافضل وجزاك الله خيرا

   اهلا يادكتور   هذا اخر ماتوصلت لة لكن يوجد بعض المصاعب

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

[quote=deadsoul;953030]*
وانته من العايدين ابو تركي ...
والموضوع بوجود عبقري مثلك ياخذ دفعه كبيره الى الامام
وقوه خلاقه للوصول للهدف المنشود ادامك الله انت واخي ابو عون ورزقكما من فضله اشاطرك الرأي*

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

[quote=ABHAFXS;953037][quote=Dr_mahmoud;952979]   اهلا يادكتور   هذا اخر ماتوصلت لة لكن يوجد بعض المصاعب 
ارجو الله العلي القدير ان يفتح عليك وان يسهل لك كل صعب امين

----------


## ABHAFXS

euraud

----------


## zizoman

> اخوانى الكرام النظريه ما شاء الله حققت نتائج كبيره ولكن الى الان  وانا لا استطيع تحديد الاهداف بدقه فيريت حد يسعدنى  وجزاكم الله خيرا وكل عام وانتم بخير

 لو سمحتم ممكن حد يرد عليا

----------


## ABHAFXS

gbpjpy 
للمتابعة

----------


## ABHAFXS

usdcad 
للمتابعة

----------


## ysewellam

> usdcad 
> للمتابعة

 يارب يسهلك الصعب ابوتركى...وإن شاءالله دائما مبدع

----------


## تداولaaa

عيد مبارك ابو العون ولجميع الاخوه

----------


## FADEL

إخوتي أرجو منكم مراجعة هذه الإعدادات لمؤشر مركز الثقل التي وجدتها بمنتدى أجنبي  Center of Gravity / Forum: Forex Trading with MetaTrader 4

----------


## تريدر2000

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
وكل عام وأنتم بخير  :Eh S(7):  
الأن أنتهيت من الأستمتاع بقراءة كامل الموضوع وأنصح جميع الأخوه الجدد  بقرائته كله من البدايه لمعرفة تسلسل الأحداث ومراحل تطور الأستراتيجيه.
لا تخف من عدد الصفحات 180 فكثير جدا من المداخلات تكون مجاملات وتشكرات وأسئله مكرره إلخ . فبأستطاعتك مسح كامل الموضوع في ساعات معدوده عليك فقط التركيز على ردود الأخ العزيز عرابي وجميع مداخلات الأخوه التي تحتوي على شارتات توضيحيه.
بالتوفيق  :Good:  :Big Grin:

----------


## وسيم العتيبي

> إخوتي أرجو منكم مراجعة هذه الإعدادات لمؤشر مركز الثقل التي وجدتها بمنتدى أجنبي  Center of Gravity / Forum: Forex Trading with MetaTrader 4

  
جزاك الله خير ان شاء الله احد المبرمجين يطلع عليه

----------


## محمد طه

كــــــل عـــــام وأنتــــم بخــــــير هــــــــدية العيــــــــــــــــــد وأسألكم الدعاء لأخيكم ولجميع المسلمين

----------


## eyad61

شباااب كل عام والجميع بالف خير 
مع هذه الاستراتيجية لاا توجد مشكلة ولكن هناالك بوادر مشكلة في الدخوووول + عدد العقود المناسبة للزوج + المسافة بين العقود والاستوب  والفريم والسيولة المستخدمة من رأس المال 
هذااا ماا يجب ان نركز عليه الان لكي نعطي انطبااع جيد واستوب منااسب لكل فريم وعملة ومحتاجة جدول 
على الاخوان الذين جربوهااا على حسابات حقيقية فقط البت في الموضووع لكي يرااهااا من خلفكم من الشباااب الجدد 
تحياتي

----------


## فيصل-أبو سعيد

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> وكل عام وأنتم بخير  
> الأن أنتهيت من الأستمتاع بقراءة كامل الموضوع وأنصح جميع الأخوه الجدد بقرائته كله من البدايه لمعرفة تسلسل الأحداث ومراحل تطور الأستراتيجيه.
> لا تخف من عدد الصفحات 180 فكثير جدا من المداخلات تكون مجاملات وتشكرات وأسئله مكرره إلخ . فبأستطاعتك مسح كامل الموضوع في ساعات معدوده عليك فقط التركيز على ردود الأخ العزيز عرابي وجميع مداخلات الأخوه التي تحتوي على شارتات توضيحيه.
> بالتوفيق

  هذا هو الكلام  :Asvc:   أنا أعجب من بعض الشباب يسأل أسأله تدل على انه لم يقرأ أول صفحة ولا شرح الاستراتيجية في أول مرفق في الموضوع.  بالتوفيق أخي  :Ongue:

----------


## فيصل-أبو سعيد

> إخوتي أرجو منكم مراجعة هذه الإعدادات لمؤشر مركز الثقل التي وجدتها بمنتدى أجنبي  Center of Gravity / Forum: Forex Trading with MetaTrader 4

  أخي العزيز فاضل  هذا الموضوع قديم من عام 2005 م

----------


## ابو لاما

> عيد مبارك ابو العون ولجميع الاخوه

  

> اسعد الله اوقاتكم بكل خير   و(((((((((((((((عيدكم مبارك ))))))))))))))))  كما اود ان اشكر اخى العزيز ابوعون (عرابى)   على الاستراتجية وجزاة الله كل خير فنعم الاخ   والصديق فهنياء لكم بهذة الشخصية مكسب لنا   وللمنتدى وكما اود ان اشكر جميع الاخوة على هذا  التطوير ولا تنسون ان الارزاق بيد الله سبحانة   وتعالى ومن العايدين جميعا

  

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> وكل عام وأنتم بخير  
> الأن أنتهيت من الأستمتاع بقراءة كامل الموضوع وأنصح جميع الأخوه الجدد بقرائته كله من البدايه لمعرفة تسلسل الأحداث ومراحل تطور الأستراتيجيه.
> لا تخف من عدد الصفحات 180 فكثير جدا من المداخلات تكون مجاملات وتشكرات وأسئله مكرره إلخ . فبأستطاعتك مسح كامل الموضوع في ساعات معدوده عليك فقط التركيز على ردود الأخ العزيز عرابي وجميع مداخلات الأخوه التي تحتوي على شارتات توضيحيه.
> بالتوفيق

   

> كــــــل عـــــام وأنتــــم بخــــــير  هــــــــدية العيــــــــــــــــــد وأسألكم الدعاء لأخيكم  ولجميع المسلمين

  

> شباااب كل عام والجميع بالف خير 
> مع هذه الاستراتيجية لاا توجد مشكلة ولكن هناالك بوادر مشكلة في الدخوووول + عدد العقود المناسبة للزوج + المسافة بين العقود والاستوب والفريم والسيولة المستخدمة من رأس المال 
> هذااا ماا يجب ان نركز عليه الان لكي نعطي انطبااع جيد واستوب منااسب لكل فريم وعملة ومحتاجة جدول 
> على الاخوان الذين جربوهااا على حسابات حقيقية فقط البت في الموضووع لكي يرااهااا من خلفكم من الشباااب الجدد 
> تحياتي

 كل عام وانتم وسائر المسلمين بالف خير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ABHAFXS

euraud  فرصة تحت التجربة لمراكز الثقل   9993  9608

----------


## ABHAFXS

GBPAUD

----------


## نسبO

يعطيك العافية ابو تركي وكل عام وانت وابو عون والاخوة جميعا بكل خير  
اعتقد ان الفرصة  الاولى هي المحققة بدقة

----------


## ABHAFXS

USDCHF

----------


## نسبO

> USDCHF

    :015:  بارك الله فيك ابو تركي  
دخلت بدري الى الآن 81 نقطة  وان شاء الله فيه  خير كثير

----------


## ABHAFXS

> بارك الله فيك ابو تركي  
> دخلت بدري الى الآن 81 نقطة وان شاء الله فيه خير كثير

 اهلين اخى نسب 
هو بيع لكن قاعد اطبق قوى الثقل وهى الخطين لتحديد مناطق البيع والشراء وهى كذلك اهداف مرسومة وبالتوفيق مع متاجرة ناجحة

----------


## طارق حسين

السلام عليكم  بفضل الله وبحمده ومن ثم بفضل استاذنا والعبقري محمود عامر بارك الله فيه تم برمجة مؤشر قريب من مؤشر بلخياط  ملاحظة: المؤشر تحت التجربة والتطوير والتعديل وكل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## رنين الفراق

اخي ابوتركي ممكن هذا المؤشر عالصورة

----------


## ABHAFXS

> اخي ابوتركي ممكن هذا المؤشر عالصورة

 تفضل

----------


## رنين الفراق

> السلام عليكم  بفضل الله وبحمده ومن ثم بفضل استاذنا والعبقري محمود عامر بارك الله فيه تم برمجة مؤشر قريب من مؤشر بلخياط ملاحظة: المؤشر تحت التجربة والتطوير والتعديل  وكل عام وانتم بخير

  
دقيقة صمت وتقدير لك اخي طارق
من الصورة الاحظ ان هالمؤشر اقوى بكثير :015: 
كل التوفيق لك وللاخ محمود عامر..
كل عام وانت بخير..

----------


## رنين الفراق

> تفضل

 مشكووور ابوتركي..

----------


## نسبO

بارك الله فيكم جميعا ارى والله اعلم اننا في طريقنا الى انجاز نوعي ان شاء الله .... ابو تركي ما شاء الله له لمساته المعهودة  وهي في طريقها الى الاكتمال  والتوفيق من الله عز وجل ...  
اخي طارق سيكتمل مؤشر الاخ محمود  وارى انها بوادر نظام هو الاقوى ان شاء الله تحياتي لك ولكل مساهم ولو بجزء يسير

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم  بفضل الله وبحمده ومن ثم بفضل استاذنا والعبقري محمود عامر بارك الله فيه تم برمجة مؤشر قريب من مؤشر بلخياط ملاحظة: المؤشر تحت التجربة والتطوير والتعديل  وكل عام وانتم بخير

 الف مبروك اخي الكريم لكني الان في مرحلة تطوير مؤشر غير اعتيادي باستراتيجية مركز الثقل لن نحتاج لمؤشر الزمن :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  معه بل فقط نكتفي به لوحده  :015:  :015:  :015:  . :Regular Smile:  :18:  :18:  :18:  :18:  لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## FADEL

> الف مبروك اخي الكريم لكني الان في مرحلة تطوير مؤشر غير اعتيادي باستراتيجية مركز الثقل لن نحتاج لمؤشر الزمن معه بل فقط نكتفي به لوحده  . لكم كل الود والتقدير .

 السباااااااااق دائما" أخ عرابي لك كل الود و التقدير و الإحترام :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابو لاما

> السباااااااااق دائما" أخ عرابي لك كل الود و التقدير و الإحترام

 جزاك الله الف خير اخئ فضيل وكل سنة وانت طيب . :Regular Smile:   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ABHAFXS

> الف مبروك اخي الكريم لكني الان في مرحلة تطوير مؤشر غير اعتيادي باستراتيجية مركز الثقل لن نحتاج لمؤشر الزمن معه بل فقط نكتفي به لوحده  . لكم كل الود والتقدير .

 جزاك الله كل خير وبالتوفيق ومزيدا من النجاح لك يا عرابى

----------


## ابو لاما

> جزاك الله كل خير وبالتوفيق ومزيدا من النجاح لك يا عرابى

 بارك الله فيك اخي ابها وكل سنة وانت طيب ويا ريت يا استاذ ابها اذا امكن تزودني بمؤشر يظهر السعر بنسبة 62. الئ 1 في الشارت في نافذة لحاله تحت واكون ممنونك اذا ترد الان هل هذا ممكن ام لا  . :Regular Smile:  لان هذا هو مؤشر الزمن لبلخياط الشمعات تظهر بنسبة 61. . :Regular Smile:  لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## توفيق

> بارك الله فيك اخي ابها وكل سنة وانت طيب ويا ريت يا استاذ ابها اذا امكن تزودني بمؤشر يظهر السعر بنسبة 62. الئ 1 في الشارت في نافذة لحاله تحت واكون ممنونك اذا ترد الان هل هذا ممكن ام لا  . لان هذا هو مؤشر الزمن لبلخياط الشمعات تظهر بنسبة 61. . لك كل الود والتقدير .

 رائع اخي ابو عون 
يعني الزمن 
بتكون في طول الشموع ضرب 0.61
اكتشاف رائع 
الان مادا عن القير  4و-4و8و-8
ان شاء الله تلاقي تفسير لهده المستويات

----------


## نسبO

> USD/CHFبيع 
> على الساعة بدأ في اشارة اولية للانعكاس الان 1.2230 
> نراقبه

  
الان وصل الى 1.2100 مكسب حلو 130 نقطة مبروك للي دخل من البارح ايضا مع ابو تركي

----------


## فيصل-أبو سعيد

الأخ عرابي  جميع الشباب المتابعين للإستراتيجية  كل عام وأنتم جميعا بخير ومن العايدين

----------


## ابو لاما

> رائع اخي ابو عون 
> يعني الزمن 
> بتكون في طول الشموع ضرب 0.61
> اكتشاف رائع 
> الان مادا عن القير 4و-4و8و-8
> ان شاء الله تلاقي تفسير لهده المستويات

 هلا اخوي هذه مستويات سعرية زمنية وكل مستوئ له نسبة معينة من طول الشموع يعنئ اربعة ساعات النسبة تكون 61. من الشمعة ومستوئ 8 تكون النسبة اقل حوالئ 3. من طول الشمعة وهكذا والله اعلم . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> الأخ عرابي  جميع الشباب المتابعين للإستراتيجية  كل عام وأنتم جميعا بخير ومن العايدين

 كل سنة وانت طيب اخي العزيز . :Regular Smile:

----------


## طارق حسين

> الف مبروك اخي الكريم لكني الان في مرحلة تطوير مؤشر غير اعتيادي باستراتيجية مركز الثقل لن نحتاج لمؤشر الزمن معه بل فقط نكتفي به لوحده  . لكم كل الود والتقدير .

 بالتوفيق اخي الكريم ولك كل الود :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## abo-adel

بالتوفيق اخي عرابي 
ومن العايدين الفايزين 
والسنه الجايه بعيد عرفات 
تحياتي وتقديري  
اخول ابو عادل

----------


## ابو لاما

> بالتوفيق اخي عرابي 
> ومن العايدين الفايزين 
> والسنه الجايه بعيد عرفات 
> تحياتي وتقديري  
> اخول ابو عادل

 كل عام وانت بالف خير اخي الكريم . :Regular Smile:

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

من فتح الى فتح ان شاء الله وكل عام والاحبة بالف خير

----------


## ابو لاما

> من فتح الى فتح ان شاء الله وكل عام والاحبة بالف خير

 وكل عام وانت بالف خير عزيزي . :Regular Smile:  لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## aboodb

،،، كل عـــام والأمــة الإســـلامية جميعـــاً بخـــير ،،،

----------


## ابو لاما

> ،،، كل عـــام والأمــة الإســـلامية جميعـــاً بخـــير ،،،

 كل عام وانت وسائر المسلمين بالف خير وعافية . :Regular Smile:

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

طريقتي في الدخول على الاربع ساعات
عندما تتوافق النقطة الصفراء مع الخط الغليظ او النقط للفايبو المتحركبتوافقها مع الخط الغليظ واليكم المؤشرين

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

المؤشر الثاني

----------


## ابو حذيفه

كل عام وانتم بخير وتقبل الله طاعاتكم 
وجزا الله خير الجزاء كل من اراد النفع للمسلمين
واسأل الله ان يفتح عليكم ابواب الرزق الواسعة 
ويرزقكم من حيث لا تحتسب
ابداع .......... والله

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

وهناك فرصة  عندما يتوافق نموذج الهارمونك مع الخط الغليظ وسارفق المؤشر

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

بهذه الحالات لن ترى خسارة ابدا حسب تجربتي منذ ظهور استراتيجية مركز الثقل لاخي الدكتور ابو عون واذا تاكد كل ذلك مع مؤشر ابها ادخل ولا تخف وللمبتدئين لا تدخلوا الا على الحساب الوهمي اما اصحاب الخبرة ادخل ولا تخف
ثانيا :  الهذف يكون بظهور النقطة الصفراء على فريم الساعة يعني تدخل على فريمالاربع ساعات وتخرج على فريم الساعة بظهور النقطة الصفراء المعاكسة  راجيا لكم التوفيق

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

اليكم منطقة الدخول على فريم الاربع ساعات وقد تحققت

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

واليكم منطقة الخروج بعد تحقيق الهدف على فريم النصف ساعة وكنت سانتظر لحين ظهورها على فريم الساعة ولكن لم اصبر اليكم الشارت

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

شكرا لكل من شارك لاثراء هذه الاسترتيجية واخرجها للنور 
اخوتي واحبتي لا تفرطوا بها فهي كل شيء بعد الخبرة ففيها الفتح الذي كنا ننتظره من فترة طويلة 
اخوتي اي سؤال انا جاهز ولكن ليس الان لان الظيوف عندي على قدم وساق ولحين التفرغ ساجيب عن اي استفسار واذا لم استطع فالاخوhk لن يقصروا 
دمتم بود

----------


## Victorious

عيد ملئ بالنقاط الرابحة إن شاء الله.  أنا تعبت من الأرباح يا أبوعون  :Good:   ماشاء الله تبارك الله وشكر خاص لعرابي والبرنس وطارق حسين و دكتور محمود وديدسول والبراق وأبها وكل من نسيت وكل أعضاء المنتدى.  ملاحظة: يجب الإحتفاظ بكل التعديلات وإجعل لنفسك حقيبة مركز الثقل ولكل معركة سلاحها الخاص.  ودمتم.

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

فرصة في طور التكوين على فريم الاربع ساعات  وقد دخلتها بيعا مبكرا للاحتياط واذا عكست سازود عند الخط الغليظ
اليكم الشارت

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

نخرج من الصفقة عند ظهور النقطة الصفراء على فريم النصف ساعة او الساعة   والتعزيز عند الخط الغليظ

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

هذه فرصة كمثال كانت على فريم الاربع ساعات  الكندي

----------


## نـزار محمد

السلام عليكم
هل ممكن تلخيص الطريقة في ملف PDF او ملف ورود ووضعها مع التمبليت والمؤشرات؟؟ 
ولكم خالص الشكر والتقدير

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

وقد خرجنا منها عند ظهور الاشار الصفراء على فريم الساعة

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

[quote=CIVI_ENGINEER74;955205]السلام عليكم
هل ممكن تلخيص الطريقة في ملف PDF او ملف ورود ووضعها مع التمبليت والمؤشرات؟؟ 
ولكم خالص الشكر والتقدير عزيزي كل عام وانت بخير 
لا تحتاج الى ملف او شرح كل ما في الامر ان تنتظر حتى يصل السعر احد الخطين الغليظين فان كان الخط العلوي ادخل بيع وان كان الخط السفلي ادخل شراء مع توافق المؤكدات مثل مؤشر الزمن او مؤشر الهارمونك او مؤشر ابها او مؤشر الفايبو المتحرك  لك او مؤشر الدائرة الصفراء رقم 3 دمتم بود

----------


## شمعةليموزين

[quote=Dr_mahmoud;955211] 

> السلام عليكم
> هل ممكن تلخيص الطريقة في ملف PDF او ملف ورود ووضعها مع التمبليت والمؤشرات؟؟ 
> ولكم خالص الشكر والتقدير عزيزي كل عام وانت بخير  لا تحتاج الى ملف او شرح كل ما في الامر ان تنتظر حتى يصل السعر احد الخطين الغليظين فان كان الخط العلوي ادخا بيع وان كان الخط السفلي ادخل شراء مع توافق المؤكدات مثل مؤشر الزمن او مؤشر الهارمونك او مؤشر ابها او مؤشر الفايبو المتحرك وشكرا لك

 ماهو الفريم المستخدم في عملية الدخول والخروج :016:  :016:

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

عزيزي كل عام وانت بخير 
فريم الدخول هو الاربع ساعات وفريم الخروج هو فريم الساعة
دمت بخير

----------


## Victorious

إخواني إليكم بفرصة شراء  زوج الكندي في طور التكون علي إطار الساعة ولا أنصح بها المبتدئين لأن الترند هابط على الأربع ساعات كما نري.هذه للتجربة على الديمو ولا تلوم إلانفسك. وللتوضيح جميع الأعدادات من عرابي و طارق وأبها و ديدسول و د.محمود كلها مشتركة في الرؤيا.تحياتي

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

ساعطي مثالا لم تتحقق فيه فرصة الدخول اذ انا في الانتظار وهو على الين ندخل بيع عند وصول السعر الى الخط الغليظ وظهور الاشارة الصفراء عليه او ظهور مؤشر ابها او مؤشر الزمن او الهارمونك او ظهور النقط الصغيرة الحمراء للفايبو المتحرك  واليكم الشارت

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

لاحظوا ان النقط الحمراء للفايبو المتحرك موجودة فوق وقريبة من الخط الغليظ

----------


## Victorious

> عزيزي كل عام وانت بخير 
> فريم الدخول هو الاربع ساعات وفريم الخروج هو فريم الساعة
> دمت بخير

 د.محمود  أرجو ألا تكون مشاركتي السابقة قد تداخلت على شرحك.  لك كل الود

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

قد يسال سائل لماذا لا ندخل شراء اولا اقول لا ندخل لان السعر قد يهبط  لذا لا ندخل الا اذا وصل السعر الخط الغليظ مع وجود المؤكدات
دمتم بود

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

شكرا لك اخي بسيطة وارجو ان تتابع مع الاخوة لانني مشغول بضيوفي وكل عام وانت بخير

----------


## ابو حذيفه

عزيزي كل عام وانت بخير  لا تحتاج الى ملف او شرح كل ما في الامر ان تنتظر حتى يصل السعر احد الخطين الغليظين فان كان الخط العلوي ادخل بيع وان كان الخط السفلي ادخل شراء مع توافق المؤكدات مثل مؤشر الزمن او مؤشر الهارمونك او مؤشر ابها او مؤشر الفايبو المتحرك لك او مؤشر الدائرة الصفراء رقم 3 دمتم بود    السلام عليكم  دكتور كل عام وانتم والجميع بخير  ممكن اخي مؤشر الفايبو المتحرك اذا تكرمت  :Inlove:

----------


## Victorious

> طريقتي في الدخول على الاربع ساعات
> عندما تتوافق النقطة الصفراء مع الخط الغليظ او النقط للفايبو المتحركبتوافقها مع الخط الغليظ واليكم المؤشرين

 وأنت طيب دكتور. 
المؤشر في الإقتباس

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

[quote=ابو حذيفه;955250]عزيزي كل عام وانت بخير  لا تحتاج الى ملف او شرح كل ما في الامر ان تنتظر حتى يصل السعر احد الخطين الغليظين فان كان الخط العلوي ادخل بيع وان كان الخط السفلي ادخل شراء مع توافق المؤكدات مثل مؤشر الزمن او مؤشر الهارمونك او مؤشر ابها او مؤشر الفايبو المتحرك لك او مؤشر الدائرة الصفراء رقم 3 دمتم بود    السلام عليكم  دكتور كل عام وانتم والجميع بخير  ممكن اخي مؤشر الفايبو المتحرك اذا تكرمت  :Inlove:  اهلا اخي ابو حذيفة وكل عام وانت بخير 
المؤشر موجود في المشاركات السابقة واذا لم تحصل عليه خبرني لانزله

----------


## Victorious

> ساعطي مثالا لم تتحقق فيه فرصة الدخول اذ انا في الانتظار وهو على الين ندخل بيع عند وصول السعر الى الخط الغليظ وظهور الاشارة الصفراء عليه او ظهور مؤشر ابها او مؤشر الزمن او الهارمونك او ظهور النقط الصغيرة الحمراء للفايبو المتحرك  واليكم الشارت

 مازالت الفرصة لم تكتمل علي الأربع ساعات..تحت المراقبة.

----------


## Victorious

> فرصة في طور التكوين على فريم الاربع ساعات  وقد دخلتها بيعا مبكرا للاحتياط واذا عكست سازود عند الخط الغليظ
> اليكم الشارت

 لمن يتابع تلك الفرصة فهي محققة ربح الان.

----------


## ابو حذيفه

[ اهلا اخي ابو حذيفة وكل عام وانت بخير 
المؤشر موجود في المشاركات السابقة واذا لم تحصل عليه خبرني لانزله[/quote]    
جزاك الله خير بس صار عندي لخبطه مش طبيعية مش عارف شو شفت و شو نزلت 
بدي اغلبك معي يالغالي  :Eh S(7): 
ياريت تنزله مرة ثانية ولك الاحترام والتقدير

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

تكرم اخي

----------


## ابو حذيفه

جزاك الله الف الف خير

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

حتى اريحك خذ التمبلت جاهز فقط اريد الدعاء

----------


## ysewellam

> حتى اريحك خذ التمبلت جاهز فقط اريد الدعاء

  جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

[quote=ysewellam;955331]جزاك الله خيرا 
ولكم مثل ذلك واي سؤال انا جاهز

----------


## ابو حذيفه

> حتى اريحك خذ التمبلت جاهز فقط اريد الدعاء

   الله يجزيك الخير  ويريّح بالك في الدنيا والاخرة   :Hands:  :Hands:

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

الفايبو المتحرك يحتاج خبرة للتعامل معه ولكن فكرته البسيطة الشراء من النقط الزرقاء والبيع من عند النقط الحمراء هذا ملخصه ولكن له امور غير ذلك وهي مراقبة الفريمات الاكبر  الا انني اقول لكم اعتمدوا النقط بتوافقها مع مؤشر ابو عون مركز الثقل جزاه الله خيرا فالفضل يعود له وللاخوة الذين ساهموا لانجاز هذا المؤشر العملاق

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

[quote=ابو حذيفه;955340]الله يجزيك الخير  ويريّح بالك في الدنيا والاخرة   :Hands:  :Hands: ولكم مثل ذلك 
اخي لا تتعجل واصبر وعليك بادارة راس المال فلن ترى الخسارة بعد اليوم ان شاء الله

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

أأكد وأقول مع استرتيجية الثقل لن ترى الخسارة بل ارباح على الدوام ان شاء الله ولكن
1_ ادارة رأس المال 
2_ الدخول على فريم الاربع ساعات
3_ الخروج على فريم الساعة او النصف ساعة
4 لا بد من المؤكدات
5_ كل سنة وانتم سالمون
6_ الدعاء لكل المساهمين فهم اخوة اسهروا ليلهم واجهدوا نهارهم للوصول الى ما وصلوا اليه
جزاكم الله خيرا  اخوم في الله( محمود)

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

[quote=FX.Sniffer;955281]لمن يتابع تلك الفرصة فهي محققة ربح الان.  نعم اخي محققة ارباح وااكد الخروج على فريم الساعة او النصف ساعة وللخبراء حسب الرؤية والخبرة

----------


## Victorious

> إخواني إليكم بفرصة شراء  زوج الكندي في طور التكون علي إطار الساعة ولا أنصح بها المبتدئين لأن الترند هابط على الأربع ساعات كما نري.هذه للتجربة على الديمو ولا تلوم إلانفسك. وللتوضيح جميع الأعدادات من عرابي و طارق وأبها و ديدسول و د.محمود كلها مشتركة في الرؤيا.تحياتي

 لمن تابع فرصتي  التصحيحية للكندي علي الساعة إليكم النتيجة وقد إكتنفيت هنا لأنه مازال الترند هابط على الأربع ساعات مع إحتمالية تحوله للصعود ولكن دعونا من الطمع لأن الفرص لا تنتهي إن شاء الله تعالى.  احب أن أنوه إن دخولي كان معاكس لشرح الدكتور محمود, وما قصدت هنا هو الإشارة لكيفية إستخدام النظام مع إختلاف الطرق.  وأتمنى أن أكون قد أفدت والله المستعان.  تحياتي.

----------


## raider

كل عام وانتم بخير
وجزا الله كل من أفاد وساعد في الاستراتيجية
د محمود
بالنسبة لمؤشر الدائرة الصفراء 
هل يخرج في حينه ويثبت 
يعني من ثاني شمعه 
ام بعد عدد من الشمعات 
وشكرا

----------


## Victorious

> أأكد وأقول مع استرتيجية الثقل لن ترى الخسارة بل ارباح على الدوام ان شاء الله ولكن
> 1_ ادارة رأس المال 
> 2_ الدخول على فريم الاربع ساعات
> 3_ الخروج على فريم الساعة او النصف ساعة
> 4 لا بد من المؤكدات
> 5_ كل سنة وانتم سالمون
> 6_ الدعاء لكل المساهمين فهم اخوة اسهروا ليلهم واجهدوا نهارهم للوصول الى ما وصلوا اليه
> جزاكم الله خيرا  اخوم في الله( محمود)

 أدام الله عزك واسف لمداخلتي عليك مرة أخرى و عكسي لطريقتك في الدخول ولكن هي لذوي الخبرة ومن أحب إقتناصها. 
أتمني لك التوفيق.

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

[quote=raider;955358]كل عام وانتم بخير
وجزا الله كل من أفاد وساعد في الاستراتيجية
د محمود
بالنسبة لمؤشر الدائرة الصفراء 
هل يخرج في حينه ويثبت 
يعني من ثاني شمعه 
ام بعد عدد من الشمعات 
وشكرا
اخي الفاضل لا يوجد مؤشر ثابت كلها متحركة ولكن انتظر لحين وصول النقطة الصفراء للخط او قريب منه وادخل ولا تخف لانه لابد ان بعطيك ارباح عند ظهور النقطة على الفريم الاصغر الساعة او النصف ساعة 
راقب تشاهد كل الفوائد بصحبتنا وكل عام وانت بخير

----------


## Victorious

راقبو تكون فرصة بيع لليورو أربع ساعات تطبيقاً لخطوات د.محمود في الدخول.

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

[quote=FX.Sniffer;955362]أدام الله عزك واسف لمداخلتي عليك مرة أخرى و عكسي لطريقتك في الدخول ولكن هي لذوي الخبرة ومن أحب إقتناصها. 
أتمني لك التوفيق.   لا تثريب عليك اخي فانت تحب ان تفيد اخوانك ولا بأس 
لك مني كل الاحترام والتقدير وجزى الله عنا ابا عون خير الجزاء وبما هو اهله

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

[quote=FX.Sniffer;955372]راقبو تكون فرصة بيع لليورو أربع ساعات تطبيقاً لخطوات د.محمود في الدخول.  اخي هي في طور التكوين وتحتاج 168 نقطة لتحققها

----------


## Victorious

[quote=Dr_mahmoud;955375] 

> راقبو تكون فرصة بيع لليورو أربع ساعات تطبيقاً لخطوات د.محمود في الدخول.  اخي هي في طور التكوين وتحتاج 168 نقطة لتحققها

 أكيد والنقاط في تناقص الان. ولكن لمن يحب أن يتابع ويقتنص.  :Eh S(7):

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

نعم اخي انا معك ولكني لا احب الا المؤكد ولكل شيخ طريقة 
جزاك الله خيرا على الحرص وحب الخيرووفقك الله لما يحب ويرضى

----------


## Victorious

أعتقد الفرص كانت جيدة بإنواعها اليوم حتي لا يكون هناك حجة لمن لم يفهم كيف يربح من هذا النظام ويتحرى الدخول الأفضل لمن لا يحب التبريد.  *الدعاء ثم الدعاء لكل من أهدانا إياه.*

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

حتى لا نبخل بشيء 
اذا خرجت الشمعة عن حد البولنجر العلوي او السفلي على فريم اليومي ادخل العكس واخرج بربح 50 نقطة اقل تعديل هذا في التمبلت الذي ارفقته لان خروج الشمعة عن البولنجر شيء شاذ لذا يجب ان تنجذب للخط وتعود لاحترامه

----------


## ابو لاما

جزاكم الله الف خير اخئ دكتور محمود وف كس سنايفر . :Regular Smile:  وانتم خير من طبق الاستراتيجية ومعكم خرجت الئ النور وساهمتم في تغيير مستقبل الكثير في هذه التجارة فلكم كل الشكر والتقدير . :Regular Smile:  اخوكم ابوعون . :Regular Smile:

----------


## تريدر2000

> فرصة في طور التكوين على فريم الاربع ساعات وقد دخلتها بيعا مبكرا للاحتياط واذا عكست سازود عند الخط الغليظ
> اليكم الشارت

 شكرا أخ محمود على مجهودك الفائق  :Good: 
بالنسبه لمؤشر الهارمونيك عند تركيبه على الشارت عندي لا تظهر صورة الفراشة الزرقاء الذي يظهر هو الخطوط فقط مع العلم أن الميتاتريدر نسخه 220 الأخيره ... 
هل يجب عمل بعض التعديلات عليه حتى يظهر النموذج الأزرق ؟  :016:

----------


## ابو حذيفه

> أأكد وأقول مع استرتيجية الثقل لن ترى الخسارة بل ارباح على الدوام ان شاء الله ولكن
> 1_ ادارة رأس المال 
> 2_ الدخول على فريم الاربع ساعات
> 3_ الخروج على فريم الساعة او النصف ساعة
> 4 لا بد من المؤكدات
> 5_ كل سنة وانتم سالمون
> 6_ الدعاء لكل المساهمين فهم اخوة اسهروا ليلهم واجهدوا نهارهم للوصول الى ما وصلوا اليه
> جزاكم الله خيرا اخوم في الله( محمود)

    عـُـــــــــــــــــــلم يالغالي

----------


## Victorious

> جزاكم الله الف خير اخئ دكتور محمود وف كس سنايفر . وانتم خير من طبق الاستراتيجية ومعكم خرجت الئ النور وساهمتم في تغيير مستقبل الكثير في هذه التجارة فلكم كل الشكر والتقدير . اخوكم ابوعون .

 بارك الله فيك ورزقك من حيث لاتحتسب وأثابك عنا حسن الثواب,أنت وكل الإخوة. لقد رسمت الإبتسامة على وجهي من خطابك وأنا عن نفسي لم أقدم أي شيء ولكن أحاول فقط رد المعروف والإمتثال بكرمكم والتعويض عن تقصيري  وأستأزنكم الان وأراكم علي خير

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

[quote=عرابي;955417]جزاكم الله الف خير اخئ دكتور محمود وف كس سنايفر . :Regular Smile:  وانتم خير من طبق الاستراتيجية ومعكم خرجت الئ النور وساهمتم في تغيير مستقبل الكثير في هذه التجارة فلكم كل الشكر والتقدير . :Regular Smile:  اخوكم ابوعون . :Regular Smile: 
ما عليكم زود اخي الدكتور ابو عون ارجو الله ان يجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك ولك كل المحبة والتقدير

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

[quote=تريدر2000;955426]شكرا أخ محمود على مجهودك الفائق  :Good: 
بالنسبه لمؤشر الهارمونيك عند تركيبه على الشارت عندي لا تظهر صورة الفراشة الزرقاء الذي يظهر هو الخطوط فقط مع العلم أن الميتاتريدر نسخه 220 الأخيره ... 
هل يجب عمل بعض التعديلات عليه حتى يظهر النموذج الأزرق ؟  :016:   كل عام وانت بالف خير واليك هذا الملف واخبرني

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

ننتظر هذه الفرصة

----------


## تريدر2000

[quote=Dr_mahmoud;955449] 

> شكرا أخ محمود على مجهودك الفائق 
> بالنسبه لمؤشر الهارمونيك عند تركيبه على الشارت عندي لا تظهر صورة الفراشة الزرقاء الذي يظهر هو الخطوط فقط مع العلم أن الميتاتريدر نسخه 220 الأخيره ... 
> هل يجب عمل بعض التعديلات عليه حتى يظهر النموذج الأزرق ؟  كل عام وانت بالف خير واليك هذا الملف واخبرني

 جزاك الله خير ... الأن شغال تمام  :Good: 
تسلم ياغالي  :Eh S(7):

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

قد تضيع عليك فرصة ولكنها افضل من الخسارة فالصبر الصبر وعدم الندم

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

[quote=تريدر2000;955456][quote=Dr_mahmoud;955449] 
جزاك الله خير ... الأن شغال تمام  :Good: 
تسلم ياغالي  :Eh S(7):  ولكم مثل ذلك واي خدمة انا جاهز

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

الفريمات الصغيرة لا تستخدم الا في الفترة الاسيوية شريطة ان لا يوجد اخبار والله الموفق

----------


## تريدر2000

فرصه بيع على الأسترالي دولار لأهداف قد تكون بعيده 
أرتداد من خط ترند يومي هابط مع توافق مؤشرات الإستراتيجيه ...
نسأل الله التوفيق  :Big Grin:

----------


## ابو حذيفه

> الفريمات الصغيرة لا تستخدم الا في الفترة الاسيوية شريطة ان لا يوجد اخبار والله الموفق

   حتى فريم 15 دقيقة وهل تكون الشروط كاملة ( المؤشرات )  ؟؟ وهل هناك احدها نعتمد عليه في الفريمات الصغيرة ؟؟

----------


## af159

> حتى فريم 15 دقيقة وهل تكون الشروط كاملة ( المؤشرات ) ؟؟  وهل هناك احدها نعتمد عليه في الفريمات الصغيرة ؟؟

 نتابع الفرصة دي مع بعض

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

[quote=ابو حذيفه;955475]حتى فريم 15 دقيقة وهل تكون الشروط كاملة ( المؤشرات )  ؟؟ وهل هناك احدها نعتمد عليه في الفريمات الصغيرة ؟؟
انا تابعتها ولكنها لا تعطي كل المرات لفترة طويلة قد تعكسك كثيرا لذا لا ارغب بالدخول معها اما هناك من الاخوة من لديهم بعض المؤكدات الاخرى للدخول على تلك الفريمات فهم وطريقتهم لكني لا انصح بالدخول معها الا في الفترة الاسيوبة وقد اعطتني واخذت مني  اما اذا سألتني على ماذا اعمل الان اقول لك لا اعمل الا على الفريم الوسط وهو فريم الاربع ساعات وصدقني ما رأيت خسارة عليه والله الموفق

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

واذا كان لا بد من الفريمات الصغيرة فارجو عدم الدخول عليها حقيقي وانما يجب التدرب عليها ديمو لحين ايجاد طريقة ممتازة معها 
تحياتي

----------


## mu7amd

[quote=Dr_mahmoud;955444] 

> جزاكم الله الف خير اخئ دكتور محمود وف كس سنايفر . وانتم خير من طبق الاستراتيجية ومعكم خرجت الئ النور وساهمتم في تغيير مستقبل الكثير في هذه التجارة فلكم كل الشكر والتقدير . اخوكم ابوعون .
> ما عليكم زود اخي الدكتور ابو عون ارجو الله ان يجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك ولك كل المحبة والتقدير

 اخي محمود لك رساله على الخاص ارجو الاطلاع عليها

----------


## ابو حذيفه

[quote=Dr_mahmoud;955494] 

> حتى فريم 15 دقيقة وهل تكون الشروط كاملة ( المؤشرات ) ؟؟ وهل هناك احدها نعتمد عليه في الفريمات الصغيرة ؟؟
> انا تابعتها ولكنها لا تعطي كل المرات لفترة طويلة قد تعكسك كثيرا لذا لا ارغب بالدخول معها اما هناك من الاخوة من لديهم بعض المؤكدات الاخرى للدخول على تلك الفريمات فهم وطريقتهم لكني لا انصح بالدخول معها الا في الفترة الاسيوبة وقد اعطتني واخذت مني اما اذا سألتني على ماذا اعمل الان اقول لك لا اعمل الا على الفريم الوسط وهو فريم الاربع ساعات وصدقني ما رأيت خسارة عليه والله الموفق

   ok  يعني نصيحتك النا بلاش تشتت!!  خلينا على الاربع ساعات احسن جزالك الله خير

----------


## mtkhreb

> فرصه بيع على الأسترالي دولار لأهداف قد تكون بعيده 
> أرتداد من خط ترند يومي هابط مع توافق مؤشرات الإستراتيجيه ...
> نسأل الله التوفيق

  
اخوي كأني اشوف رأس وكتفين وتحقق الاختراق والهدف فوق .. وسيتم كسر ترند المقاومة  :Big Grin:

----------


## af159

دي محصلة فريم الدقيقة النهارده فقط   بس الحساب ديمو ياريته حقيقي

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

[quote=mu7amd;955498][quote=Dr_mahmoud;955444]
اخي محمود لك رساله على الخاص ارجو الاطلاع عليها
وصلت وبعثت ردا وان لم يصلك فاقول انتظر لحين فراغي

----------


## ابو حذيفه

> دي محصلة فريم الدقيقة النهارده فقط بس الحساب ديمو ياريته حقيقي

   جميل جداً :015:  يالله شد حيلك :Drive1:

----------


## Dr.Ashraf

Dear Dr.Mahmoud  
Do you use the Indicator of Orabi in your template or another different one 
Your method of thinking seems to be the best..but could you put a certain target and SL for each pair from your experience, as waitaing in front of the screen  is very booring 
Thanks alot 
Dr.Ashraf

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

[quote=ashraf_1965;955518]Dear Dr.Mahmoud  
Do you use the Indicator of Orabi in your template or another different one 
Your method of thinking seems to be the best..but could you put a certain target and SL for each pair from your experience, as waitaing in front of the screen  is very booring 
Thanks alot 
Dr.Ashraf  شكرا لمرورك اخي الدكتور اشرف وكل عام وانت بخير اخي العزيز انا استخدم استراتيجية ابو عون والتمبلت الذي وضعه في اول صفحة ولكن اغير بالالوان واضيف الاشياء الموجودة في التمبلت الذي وضعته

----------


## ابو حذيفه

اخواني كأني ارى فرصة بيع EURUSD
رأيكم ..........

----------


## PM-AM

السلام عليكم  
اخواني لقد قرأت عشرين صفحه من تقريبا 180 صفحه وبصراحه تعبت  :Cry Smile:  من كثره المؤشرات والتعديل والاضافات الموجودة في الموضوع ولي طلب بسيط الا وهو وضع خلاصة الاستراتيجية كامله مع التعديلات في صفحة منفصله او في نهاية الموضوع . ارى ان المؤشر رائع وحبينا نستفيد منه. واشكر كل من ساهم في هذا الموضوع. :015:  
تحياتي

----------


## Dr.Ashraf

[quote=Dr_mahmoud;955545] 

> Dear Dr.Mahmoud  
> Do you use the Indicator of Orabi in your template or another different one   Your method of thinking seems to be the best..but could you put a certain target and SL for each pair from your experience, as waitaing in front of the screen  is very booring  
> Thanks alot 
> Dr.Ashraf  شكرا لمرورك اخي الدكتور اشرف وكل عام وانت بخير اخي العزيز انا استخدم استراتيجية ابو عون والتمبلت الذي وضعه في اول صفحة ولكن اغير بالالوان واضيف الاشياء الموجودة في التمبلت الذي وضعته

 Thanks Dr.Mahmoud for your reply, but could you answer the question in red please 
Also, i need to ask you if the yellow mark appears before the price touches the thick line...is it a safe entery or not

----------


## ابو حذيفه

> اخواني كأني ارى فرصة بيع EURUSD
> رأيكم ..........

   وين الشباب ؟؟؟ وين الاخ عرابي ؟؟؟؟ وين الدكتور؟؟؟؟

----------


## تريدر2000

> اخوي كأني اشوف رأس وكتفين وتحقق الاختراق والهدف فوق .. وسيتم كسر ترند المقاومة

 وين رأس وكتفين  :016:  :Big Grin: 
الفرصه محققه الى الأن 68 نقطه ماشاءالله الهدف بإذن الله الخط الغامق الأسفل

----------


## نسبO

> السلام عليكم  
> اخواني لقد قرأت عشرين صفحه من تقريبا 180 صفحه وبصراحه تعبت  من كثره المؤشرات والتعديل والاضافات الموجودة في الموضوع ولي طلب بسيط الا وهو وضع خلاصة الاستراتيجية كامله مع التعديلات في صفحة منفصله او في نهاية الموضوع . ارى ان المؤشر رائع وحبينا نستفيد منه. واشكر كل من ساهم في هذا الموضوع. 
> تحياتي

 حياك الله اخي PM  كل  ما توده  هو في الصفحة الاولى  نزل التمبلت كامل وتابع وشوي اتعب على نفسك والله الموضوع قليل انك تقرا 200 صفحة  ويا ما قرانا مئات وما استفدنا إلا هنا في هذه الاستراتيجية فلا تفوت على نفسك المتابعة الجادة فلكل شي ثمنه  والتفوق يأتي بقدر المشقة واالاخوان بكل صراحة تعبوا كثيرا لايصلوا ولا اخيفك كنا نتابع الليل بالنهار حتى نرى من الاخوان ابداعاتهم زعلى راسهم اخينا العزيز ابي عون   
كل عام وانت بخير ولا تزعل من كلامي الصريح

----------


## تريدر2000

> وين الشباب ؟؟؟  وين الاخ عرابي ؟؟؟؟  وين الدكتور؟؟؟؟

 عندي الى الآن لم يصل السعرالى خط منقط أو غير منقط على 4 ساعات

----------


## ابو حذيفه

> عندي الى الآن لم يصل السعرالى خط منقط أو غير منقط على 4 ساعات

 رأيك متى تتأكد,,,,

----------


## تريدر2000

> رأيك متى تتأكد,,,,

 عند وصول السعر لخط منقط أو خط سوليد مع تأكيد باقي المؤشرات

----------


## نسبO

استرالي دولار ................... فرصة بيع سوف تجهز للمراقبة على اربع ساعات الان 0.6672

----------


## 10pips

> استرالي دولار ................... فرصة بيع سوف تجهز للمراقبة على اربع ساعات الان 0.6672

 فرصة جيدة تحققت فيها الشروط , والسعر الان يواجه مستوى 161 فيبوناتشي وهو مستوى مقاومة قوي سيرتد من عنده السعر والله اعلم

----------


## نـزار محمد

[quote=Dr_mahmoud;955211] 

> السلام عليكم
> هل ممكن تلخيص الطريقة في ملف PDF او ملف ورود ووضعها مع التمبليت والمؤشرات؟؟ 
> ولكم خالص الشكر والتقدير عزيزي كل عام وانت بخير 
> لا تحتاج الى ملف او شرح كل ما في الامر ان تنتظر حتى يصل السعر احد الخطين الغليظين فان كان الخط العلوي ادخل بيع وان كان الخط السفلي ادخل شراء مع توافق المؤكدات مثل مؤشر الزمن او مؤشر الهارمونك او مؤشر ابها او مؤشر الفايبو المتحرك  لك او مؤشر الدائرة الصفراء رقم 3 دمتم بود

 شكرا لك يا دكتور .. فضلا هل ممكن ترفق التمبليت مع المؤشرات كلها. 
تقبل ودي

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

هذا هو التمبلت مع خالص احترامي

----------


## ابو حذيفه

> استرالي دولار ................... فرصة بيع سوف تجهز للمراقبة على اربع ساعات الان 0.6672

  
محقق معي لغاية الان 30+

----------


## نـزار محمد

> هذا هو التمبلت مع خالص احترامي

 الف شكر لك يا دكتور محمود

----------


## نسبO

> استرالي دولار ................... فرصة بيع سوف تجهز للمراقبة على اربع ساعات الان 0.6672

  
وصل الهاي 0.6689 واللو 0.6620 
اعطى متوسط الدخول مع السبريد تقريبا الى الان 50 نقطة  
وما زال في بداية الطريق

----------


## 4xtrader

يااخوان ماهو احسن برنامج يعمل مع المؤشرات بدون مشاكل لاني جربت برنامج ال تريد والميتاتريد4 وكلهم تختفي المؤشرات عندي وشكرا لكم

----------


## ابو لاما

> يااخوان ماهو احسن برنامج يعمل مع المؤشرات بدون مشاكل لاني جربت برنامج ال تريد والميتاتريد4 وكلهم تختفي المؤشرات عندي وشكرا لكم

 برنامج Arab Financial Brokers

----------


## deadsoul

*الازواج اليابانيه ما زالت تحت التجربه...*

----------


## pirlo777

كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة عيد الاضحى المبارك اعاده الله على أمة المسلمين بالخير واليمن والبركات

----------


## deadsoul

نفس الصفقات

----------


## عبد الرحمن2007

يا جماعة الخير اضفت التمبلت للميتا تريدر 4 لكن اذا فتحت القالب طلع لي هكذا كما في الصوره من دون مؤشرات

----------


## ابو لاما

> يا جماعة الخير اضفت التمبلت للميتا تريدر 4 لكن اذا فتحت القالب طلع لي هكذا كما في الصوره من دون مؤشرات

 اخئ الكريم هذه المشكلةحدثت مع صديف لي اظطر لاعادة تجهيز النظام كاملا في الجهاز ووضعه ويندوز اك بي ثم تنزيل احدث ميتارتيدر وتجده هنا مع التحديث Arab Financial Brokers
ان شاء الله تحل مشكلتك وكل سنة وانت طيب وعساكم من عواده . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير. :Regular Smile:

----------


## عبد الرحمن2007

> اخئ الكريم هذه المشكلةحدثت مع صديف لي اظطر لاعادة تجهيز النظام كاملا في الجهاز ووضعه ويندوز اك بي ثم تنزيل احدث ميتارتيدر وتجده هنا مع التحديث Arab Financial Brokers
> ان شاء الله تحل مشكلتك وكل سنة وانت طيب وعساكم من عواده .
> لك كل الود والتقدير.

 ميتا تريدر مطور؟
عربي؟  
وكل عام وانت بخير

----------


## Sonah

امس بالليل دخلت على 3 ازواج على فريم ساعه  
..    حتى الان ما عملت تبريد

----------


## نسبO

> وصل الهاي 0.6689 واللو 0.6620 
> اعطى متوسط الدخول مع السبريد تقريبا الى الان 50 نقطة  
> وما زال في بداية الطريق

  
لمن دخل بداية الصفقة  الى الآن 125 نقطة  اللو 0.6545  
مبروك للجميع وعلى راسهم  ابو عون

----------


## محمد ياسين

مبروكين   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## isamov

> اخئ الكريم هذه المشكلةحدثت مع صديف لي اظطر لاعادة تجهيز النظام كاملا في الجهاز ووضعه ويندوز اك بي ثم تنزيل احدث ميتارتيدر وتجده هنا مع التحديث Arab Financial Brokers
> ان شاء الله تحل مشكلتك وكل سنة وانت طيب وعساكم من عواده .
> لك كل الود والتقدير.

 جرب اعمل تحديث للميتاتريدر او اعد تنزيله وحدثه بعد انتهاء التنزيل مباشرة وسيعمل معك جيدا
وكل عام وجميع المسلمين بخير :Icon26:

----------


## isamov

الصفحات كثيرة قمت بقرائة معضمها والطريقة تبدو جيدة وسنجربها اعتبارا" من اليوم وانني اشكر السيد حبيبنا ابو عرابي على الجهد المتواصل وكل عام وانتم بخير وانني اريد ان اسئل اخواني ممن يتاجرون على الحقيقي ما هي نتائجكم الى الان بواسطة هذه الطرية .

----------


## محمد ياسين

انت ومجهودك  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## a7bab4ever

> يا جماعة الخير اضفت التمبلت للميتا تريدر 4 لكن اذا فتحت القالب طلع لي هكذا كما في الصوره من دون مؤشرات

   
يا شبابعندي الحل اذا ما ظهرت عندك الخطوط لما توضع التمبلت حل بسيط جدااااااااااااااا بس عليك تغير الفريم مثلا من ساعة الى 4 ساعات وبتظهر الخطوط عندك على الميتاتريد وبعدها تقدر ترجعه لفريم الساعه او اي فريم ثاني انا بنفسي مجرب هذا الشي تحياتي واريد جائزة للاكتشاف العظيم هذا هههههه :Big Grin:

----------


## محمد ياسين

اليوم بوم الروؤس والأكتاف على فريم الدقيقة

----------


## نسبO

> لمن دخل بداية الصفقة الى الآن 125 نقطة اللو 0.6545  
> مبروك للجميع وعلى راسهم ابو عون

  
لمن دخل صفقة بيع  سترالي/دولار  
 وصل اللو 0.6503   لمن يحب ان يخرج  انا خرجت بمكسب 165 والحمدلله  
وكل الشكرلله المتفضل علينا بالعلم والفهم  
كما اشكر اخي ابا عون والمجموعة الرائعة التي اثرت الموضوع    
بالتوفيق  للجميع

----------


## galleon

AUD/CAD
Buy  0.8139 
GBP/JPY
Buy   136.00 
USD/JPY
Buy   92.04

----------


## galleon

GBP/JPY
Buy  136.20

----------


## Dr.Ashraf

[quote=ashraf_1965;955557] 

> Thanks Dr.Mahmoud for your reply, but could you answer the question in red please 
> Also, i need to ask you if the yellow mark appears before the price touches the thick line...is it a safe entery or not

----------


## muhxp

اسال هل فرصة البيع في EURGBP محققة الان

----------


## deadsoul

> AUD/CAD
> Buy  0.8139 
> GBP/JPY
> Buy   136.00 
> USD/JPY
> Buy   92.04

  

> GBP/JPY
> Buy  136.20

 *ايش هالدقه يا باشا ماشاء الله عليك...*

----------


## galleon

AUD/CAD
الخروج الان برح 85 نقطه
الحمد لله 
من يريد الاستمرار الى 0.8275

----------


## galleon

> GBP/JPY
> Buy 136.20

 حقق 120 نقطه 
من يريد الاستمرار هدف الى 138.25

----------


## نسبO

> حقق 120 نقطه 
> من يريد الاستمرار هدف الى 138.25

  :015:  :015:  :015:  
مبروك عليكم جميعا

----------


## ابو لاما

> لمن دخل بداية الصفقة الى الآن 125 نقطة اللو 0.6545  
> مبروك للجميع وعلى راسهم ابو عون

 الله يبارك فيك اخي الكريم وعيدكم مبارك . :Regular Smile:     

> مبروكين

 الله يبارك فيك . :Regular Smile:    

> الصفحات كثيرة قمت بقرائة معضمها والطريقة تبدو جيدة وسنجربها اعتبارا" من اليوم وانني اشكر السيد حبيبنا ابو عرابي على الجهد المتواصل وكل عام وانتم بخير وانني اريد ان اسئل اخواني ممن يتاجرون على الحقيقي ما هي نتائجكم الى الان بواسطة هذه الطرية .

 لا شكر علئ واجب عزيزي وبالتوفيق لكم جميعا . :Regular Smile:    

> لمن دخل صفقة بيع سترالي/دولار  
> وصل اللو 0.6503 لمن يحب ان يخرج انا خرجت بمكسب 165 والحمدلله  
> وكل الشكرلله المتفضل علينا بالعلم والفهم  
> كما اشكر اخي ابا عون والمجموعة الرائعة التي اثرت الموضوع   
> بالتوفيق للجميع

 لا شكر علئ واجب اخئ الكريم . :Regular Smile:    

> مبروك عليكم جميعا

 مبروك كم كلكم وعيدكم مبارك وان شاء الله من عواده . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو مهاب

بارك الله فيك اخى ابو عون وكل عام وانت وجميع الاخوه بخير
متابع باستمرار هذه الاستراتيجيه الممتازه وما شاء الله تبارك وتعالى 
بالنسبه لليورو دولار ، احب اعرف وجهه نظرك وتصورك لاهدافه القادمه وخط سيره باذن الله بصفتك خبير محنك فى هذا الزوج ما شاء الله عليك 
فى تمبليت الفهد على شارت الاربع ساعات وجدت تكون نموذج هارمونيك وتوصيه بالبيع من منطقه 1.3043واهداف الى مناطق 1.2543 والى 1.2285 وما دون ذلك ، هل من الممكن الاعتماد على هذه الرؤيه بالبيع من الاسعار الحاليه مع اداره رأس المال بالطبع والتعزيز ؟  
وشكرا عزيزى وجزاك الله كل خير

----------


## ابو لاما

> بارك الله فيك اخى ابو عون وكل عام وانت وجميع الاخوه بخير
> متابع باستمرار هذه الاستراتيجيه الممتازه وما شاء الله تبارك وتعالى 
> بالنسبه لليورو دولار ، احب اعرف وجهه نظرك وتصورك لاهدافه القادمه وخط سيره باذن الله بصفتك خبير محنك فى هذا الزوج ما شاء الله عليك 
> فى تمبليت الفهد على شارت الاربع ساعات وجدت تكون نموذج هارمونيك وتوصيه بالبيع من منطقه 1.3043واهداف الى مناطق 1.2543 والى 1.2285 وما دون ذلك ، هل من الممكن الاعتماد على هذه الرؤيه بالبيع من الاسعار الحاليه مع اداره رأس المال بالطبع والتعزيز ؟ 
> وشكرا عزيزى وجزاك الله كل خير

 كل عام وانت بالف خير عزيزي ابو مهاب ولك وحشة يا رجل غبت كثير عنا واحب اهنئك مرة ثانية بالعيد وعساك من عواده ان شاء الله . :Regular Smile:  بالنسبة لليورو دولار كما ذكرت سابقا في موضوع سيناريو محتمل لليورودولار علئ الامد الطويل وهي ان يصل الئ 1.14 ان شاء الله لنرئ ماذا يحدث من هناك والان البيع هو سيد الموقف وبادارة راس مال جيدة ستحقق الكثير واذا اتقنت  هذه الاستراتيجية فستضاعف ارباحك ان شاءالله . :Regular Smile:  لك كل الود والتقدير. :Regular Smile:  ا

----------


## ابو مهاب

> كل عام وانت بالف خير عزيزي ابو مهاب ولك وحشة يا رجل غبت كثير عنا واحب اهنئك مرة ثانية بالعيد وعساك من عواده ان شاء الله . بالنسبة لليورو دولار كما ذكرت سابقا في موضوع سيناريو محتمل لليورودولار علئ الامد الطويل وهي ان يصل الئ 1.14 ان شاء الله لنرئ ماذا يحدث من هناك والان البيع هو سيد الموقف وبادارة راس مال جيدة ستحقق الكثير واذا اتقنت هذه الاستراتيجية فستضاعف ارباحك ان شاءالله . لك كل الود والتقدير. ا

 الله يخليك يا ابو عون يا راجل يا طيب يا امير   :Eh S(7): 
وانت بالف صحه وسلام
انا فاكر فعلا موضوعك ووجهه نظرك دى على المدى البعيد ، لكن على المدى القريب الحالى ؟ انا بايع من 1.2910 والحمد لله الصفقه محققه اكتر من 50 نقطه ، وبناءا على المعطيات اللى ذكرتهالك كنت عاوز اعرف هل ممكن اخلى الهدف بتاعى 1.2550 ؟ يعنى اصبر على الصفقه وللا احتمال يرتد السعر لفوق قبل ان يبلغ هذه المنطقه ؟
وشكرا لك عزيزى على كل هذا الذى تقدمه لنا من خير وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك باذن الله 
خالص تقديرى وامتنانى لك  
نقطه خارج الموضوع  :Asvc: 
فين صوره المشير محمد نجيب ؟ انا بتفائل بيها يا ابوعون   :Big Grin:  ارجوك ترجعها تانى او ترجع صورتك الحقيقيه اللى كلها طيبه وسماحه وجمال والله بدل صوره العربيه دى وللا البتاعه التانيه دى اللى مكونتش عارف دى سحليه وللا سلعوه وللا ديناصور صوغنن  :Big Grin:  
دى كانت صوره ايه يا ابوعون ؟  :Teeth Smile:

----------


## galleon

> AUD/CAD
> الخروج الان برح 85 نقطه
> الحمد لله 
> من يريد الاستمرار الى 0.8275

  
تحقق الهدف الثاني 135 نقطه للهدفين 
فرصتين شراء جديده
GBP/USD
buy   14724 
GBP/JPY
buy  136.10

----------


## ابو لاما

> الله يخليك يا ابو عون يا راجل يا طيب يا امير 
> وانت بالف صحه وسلام
> انا فاكر فعلا موضوعك ووجهه نظرك دى على المدى البعيد ، لكن على المدى القريب الحالى ؟ انا بايع من 1.2910 والحمد لله الصفقه محققه اكتر من 50 نقطه ، وبناءا على المعطيات اللى ذكرتهالك كنت عاوز اعرف هل ممكن اخلى الهدف بتاعى 1.2550 ؟ يعنى اصبر على الصفقه وللا احتمال يرتد السعر لفوق قبل ان يبلغ هذه المنطقه ؟
> وشكرا لك عزيزى على كل هذا الذى تقدمه لنا من خير وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك باذن الله 
> خالص تقديرى وامتنانى لك
> نقطه خارج الموضوع 
> فين صوره المشير محمد نجيب ؟ انا بتفائل بيها يا ابوعون  ارجوك ترجعها تانى او ترجع صورتك الحقيقيه اللى كلها طيبه وسماحه وجمال والله بدل صوره العربيه دى وللا البتاعه التانيه دى اللى مكونتش عارف دى سحليه وللا سلعوه وللا ديناصور صوغنن  
> دى كانت صوره ايه يا ابوعون ؟

 الله يخليك عزيزي وانت الامير وملك كمان . :Regular Smile:  شوف يا سيدي اليورو الان امامه خيارين من النقطة الحالية 1.2845 انه يرتد ويواصل نزولهاالئ1.24 ان شاء الله بس في دورات طالع نازل وكدا او انه يرتد الئ 1.2930 كاقصئ حد ويبداء ينزل وفي احتمال لا يتعدئ ال10 في المائة اذا كسر 1.2930 انه يصل الئ 1.3020 او اكثر شوية  ويبداء يرتد الئ مستويات 1.24 . :Regular Smile:  نصيحتي كالتالئ خليك مع البيع وعزز كل ما ارتفع 100 نقطة بضعف العقود وما اظنه يتجاوز1.31 مهما حصل والله اعلم . :Regular Smile:  وصورة المشير موجودة في القلب والجهاز راح احطها عشانك وبس وتكرم يا ابو مهاب . :Regular Smile:  الصورة كانت بتاعت سمكة دلوقتئ صورة انيفنتي وبصراحة انا حاطيها اداء واجب وبس وارجع صورة الزعيم وحبيب الكل . :Regular Smile:  لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## zizoman

انا محدش معبرنى

----------


## رنين الفراق

> انا محدش معبرنى

 افا يازيزو نحن موجودين :Eh S(7): 
كل عام وانت بخير :Eh S(7):

----------


## سعر سوق

فرصة بيع USD/CAD
على فاصل 30 دقيقة + شمعة الشهاب الساقط

----------


## ابو لاما

> انا محدش معبرنى

 ليه يا زيزو ازائ اتفضل اسال وانا تحت امرك وان شاء الله ارد عليك باليرضيك ولو ان ارضاء الناس غاية لا تتحقق . :Regular Smile:

----------


## رنين الفراق

فرصتين للشراء المجنون والكيبل....ماهو رايك اخي عرابي؟؟

----------


## ابو لاما

> فرصتين للشراء المجنون والكيبل....ماهو رايك اخي عرابي؟؟

 بالنسبة للمجنون السعر الان في الخط الوسط في القالب الزمني للاربعة ساعات والاستخدمه والوصئ به مصطفئ بلخياط جزاه الله عنا الف خير لذلك لا تدخل في اي صفقة الان ونفس الكلام ينطبق علئ الكيبل . :Regular Smile:  وانا استخدم قالب الاربعة ساعات فقط . :Regular Smile:  لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو مهاب

> الله يخليك عزيزي وانت الامير وملك كمان . شوف يا سيدي اليورو الان امامه خيارين من النقطة الحالية 1.2845 انه يرتد ويواصل نزولهاالئ1.24 ان شاء الله بس في دورات طالع نازل وكدا او انه يرتد الئ 1.2930 كاقصئ حد ويبداء ينزل وفي احتمال لا يتعدئ ال10 في المائة اذا كسر 1.2930 انه يصل الئ 1.3020 او اكثر شوية ويبداء يرتد الئ مستويات 1.24 . نصيحتي كالتالئ خليك مع البيع وعزز كل ما ارتفع 100 نقطة بضعف العقود وما اظنه يتجاوز1.31 مهما حصل والله اعلم . وصورة المشير موجودة في القلب والجهاز راح احطها عشانك وبس وتكرم يا ابو مهاب . الصورة كانت بتاعت سمكة دلوقتئ صورة انيفنتي وبصراحة انا حاطيها اداء واجب وبس وارجع صورة الزعيم وحبيب الكل . لك كل الود والتقدير .

 الله يكرمك يا دكتور عرابى وانت الزعيم الحقيقى اللى حبيب الكل والله  :015: 
ان شاء الله حلتزم بنصيحتك لانى واثق بعون الله اولا واخيرا من وجهه نظر استاذ اليورو وابو العون كله  :Asvc:   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  
وربنا يوفقك ويكرمك يا رب فى عملك كطبيب وفى هوايتك كفوركسجى مخضرم  :Teeth Smile:  
ما شاء الله عليك ربنا يزيدك 
وخد دى علشان حبايبنا الدكاتره    
واحد راح لطبيب نفسانى وقاله :
"مشكلتى يادكتور انى باحس ان الناس كلها مش طايقانى ومخنوقين منى" 
الدكتور قال للممرضة "بسرعة المريض اللى بعده"   :Big Grin:

----------


## galleon

> تحقق الهدف الثاني 135 نقطه للهدفين 
> فرصتين شراء جديده
> GBP/USD
> buy 14724 
> GBP/JPY
> buy 136.10

 الخروج الان من الصفقتين بربح 180نقطه  ومن يرغب يستطيع الاستمرار الى اهداف اكبر انا سوف اخرج بعد تحقيق 200 نقطه الحمد لله كل الشكر والتقدير للاخ عرابي

----------


## ابو لاما

> الله يكرمك يا دكتور عرابى وانت الزعيم الحقيقى اللى حبيب الكل والله 
> ان شاء الله حلتزم بنصيحتك لانى واثق بعون الله اولا واخيرا من وجهه نظر استاذ اليورو وابو العون كله   
> وربنا يوفقك ويكرمك يا رب فى عملك كطبيب وفى هوايتك كفوركسجى مخضرم  
> ما شاء الله عليك ربنا يزيدك 
> وخد دى علشان حبايبنا الدكاتره  
> واحد راح لطبيب نفسانى وقاله :
> "مشكلتى يادكتور انى باحس ان الناس كلها مش طايقانى ومخنوقين منى" 
> الدكتور قال للممرضة "بسرعة المريض اللى بعده"

  :015:  :015:  :015:  حلوة وملعوبة . :Regular Smile:  الله يخليك يا عزيزي ويكرمك وانا لا زعيم و لا حاجة ما ترجعنيش لوراء تاني انا ما صدقت خلصت من كبر راسي وتاثيره السئ علي واليورو شكله حيرتد من هنا والله اعلم . :Regular Smile:  بالنسبة للطب انا ماخذ منه اجازة الان ولو اني شغال وصفات لنفسي وللاهل طبعا مجانا  :Big Grin:

----------


## mu7amd

فينك يادكتور محمود    :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:  
نفسي افهم الطريقة متابع وزي الاطرش في الزفة  :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:   :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:   :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:   :Cry Smile:  :Cry Smile:   :Cry Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> الخروج الان من الصفقتين بربح 180نقطه  ومن يرغب يستطيع الاستمرار الى اهداف اكبر انا سوف اخرج بعد تحقيق 200 نقطه الحمد لله كل الشكر والتقدير للاخ عرابي

 اخئ العزيز اخرج الان الداو جونز غير مستقر والكيبل سوف يرتد علئ الاغلب . :Regular Smile:  الف مبروك ولك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## saeedcv

> الخروج الان من الصفقتين بربح 180نقطه  ومن يرغب يستطيع الاستمرار الى اهداف اكبر انا سوف اخرج بعد تحقيق 200 نقطه الحمد لله كل الشكر والتقدير للاخ عرابي

 HI MR GALLEON
can you please attach the template that you work with
because there is alot of templates i dont know which to use
best regards
and good luck for all

----------


## ابو لاما

> فينك يادكتور محمود       نفسي افهم الطريقة متابع وزي الاطرش في الزفة

 اخئ الكريم كل سنة وانت طيب وكلنا موجودين لخدمتك اسال وانا احاول اجابتك ان شاء الله . :Regular Smile:  كبداية التمبلت والمؤشرات في اول مشاركة في الصفحة الاولئ من الموضوع . :Regular Smile:  وباختصار انا والدكتور محمود نتاجر في فريم الاربعة ساعات فقط حسب الاستراتيجية وهناك من يتاجر في فريمات اقل وهناك من عدل الاستراتيجية حسب احتياجاته وفهمه . :Regular Smile:  نصيحتي لك تاجر مثلئ انا وانا اتاجر كالتالئ  احدد اتجاه السعر من فريم الاربعة ساعات اذا لمس الخط الازرق العلوي السميك وارتد هابطا اعتبر الترند هابط وابيع فقط في الفريمات الزمنية الاقل بما فيها الاربعة ساعات . :Regular Smile:  واذا كان السعر مرتد من الخط الاصفر السميك بالاسفل للاعلئ اشترئ فقط في باقئ الفريمات . :Regular Smile:  ولا سهل لك الموضوع واذا كنت مبتدئ تاجر في اليورو دولار فقط والترند هابط اي بيع والان وقت جيد للبيع باستراتيجية انفينتي وهي التعزيز كل 50 - 100 نقطة لوقف الخسارة عند 1.31 ان شاء الله . :Regular Smile:  لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## mu7amd

> اخئ الكريم كل سنة وانت طيب وكلنا موجودين لخدمتك اسال وانا احاول اجابتك ان شاء الله . كبداية التمبلت والمؤشرات في اول مشاركة في الصفحة الاولئ من الموضوع . وباختصار انا والدكتور محمود نتاجر في فريم الاربعة ساعات فقط حسب الاستراتيجية وهناك من يتاجر في فريمات اقل وهناك من عدل الاستراتيجية حسب احتياجاته وفهمه . نصيحتي لك تاجر مثلئ انا وانا اتاجر كالتالئ  احدد اتجاه السعر من فريم الاربعة ساعات اذا لمس الخط الازرق العلوي السميك وارتد هابطا اعتبر الترند هابط وابيع فقط في الفريمات الزمنية الاقل بما فيها الاربعة ساعات . واذا كان السعر مرتد من الخط الاصفر السميك بالاسفل للاعلئ اشترئ فقط في باقئ الفريمات . ولا سهل لك الموضوع واذا كنت مبتدئ تاجر في اليورو دولار فقط والترند هابط اي بيع والان وقت جيد للبيع باستراتيجية انفينتي وهي التعزيز كل 50 - 100 نقطة لوقف الخسارة عند 1.31 ان شاء الله . لك كل الود والتقدير .

 والله يا استاذ عرابي مقدر مجهودك ووقت الان بدات افهم 
طيب الخط الابيض والبرتقالي ما هي وظيفتهم والمؤشرات في الاسفل ما هي فائدتهم؟

----------


## المراقب

تبارك الله  ...  
 الى من لديه المعلومة ... 
    ممكن لو تكرمتوا  ... المؤشرات والتامبلت المستخدم ...
       عدد المشاركات كبير ... والصفحات كثيرة ...
        أحتاج الى شرح سريع لهذه الطريقة ..
         جعل الله ايامكم اعيادا .... 
              تحياتي

----------


## محمد ياسين

كل عام وانتم بخير اخواني  اسمحوا لي بهذه الاضافة   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابو لاما

> والله يا استاذ عرابي مقدر مجهودك ووقت الان بدات افهم 
> طيب الخط الابيض والبرتقالي ما هي وظيفتهم والمؤشرات في الاسفل ما هي فائدتهم؟

 بصراحة في فريم الاربعة ساعات المؤشرات تحت اهميتها معدومة الئ حد ما . :Regular Smile:  بس اعطيك فكرة عنهم . :Regular Smile:  الخط الابيض خط التعادل في مركز ثقل العملة ويفضل عدم المتاجرة به . :Regular Smile:  الخطوط المنقطة هي خطوط ارتداد محتملة تستخدم معها مؤشر الزمن التقريبا فاشل للان فشل ذريع عشان كذا تاجر في فريم الاربعة ساعات ما لم يكون عندك تاكيد من استراتيجية اخرئ . :Regular Smile:  الخطوط الاخيرة المنقطة القبل الاخيرة والاخيرة هي عبارة عن امتدادات ممكن يصل لها السعر واحب انك تستخدمها مغع الفريمات الاقل من اربعة ساعات . :Regular Smile:  بالنسبة لمؤشر الزمن يتكون من معدل حجد الشمعات وعند الارتداد كبر حجم الشمعات يعنئ الارتداد تاكد الئ حد ما واعدادته وصلت لها بعد عدة تجارب. :Regular Smile:  مؤشر الزمن ايضاء يتكون من مؤشر التزمين الصنعه الاخ البراق بارك الله فيه علئ حسب معادلات منحها له الاخ ابراهيم نصار ويتكون من اربعة متغيرات ومعادلات تدخل في الهائ واللو والاوبن والكلوس ومن ملاحظتئ له ان استخدامه مع فريم الاربعة ساعات ممتاز جدا بالاضافة لفريم الساعة . :Regular Smile:  وقاعدة استخدام مؤشر الزمن بشقيه ككل هي كالتالئ  لون اصفرمن معدل حجم الشموع ولون اخضر من مؤشر التزامن للبراق مع لمس الخط الاصفر السميك السفلئ او رقم ثلاثة في العد من الخط الابيض ندخل شراء . :Regular Smile:  لون اصفر من معدل حجم الشموع ولون ازرق من مؤشر التزامن مع لمس الخط الازرقالعلوئ السميك رقم ثلاثة في العد من الخط الابيض ندخل بيع . :Regular Smile:  بالمناسبة هذا الشرح مذكور في اكثر من مشاركة في داخل الموضوع . :Regular Smile:  لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## نسبO

شكرا لمجهود الجميع وعلى راسهم مبدعنا ابو عون 
اود ا لحصول على مؤشر النقاط  الاليوتية ذو النقطة لصفراء 3  كان في تمبلت دكتور محمود   
فقط المؤشر

----------


## mu7amd

> بصراحة في فريم الاربعة ساعات المؤشرات تحت اهميتها معدومة الئ حد ما . بس اعطيك فكرة عنهم . الخط الابيض خط التعادل في مركز ثقل العملة ويفضل عدم المتاجرة به . الخطوط المنقطة هي خطوط ارتداد محتملة تستخدم معها مؤشر الزمن التقريبا فاشل للان فشل ذريع عشان كذا تاجر في فريم الاربعة ساعات ما لم يكون عندك تاكيد من استراتيجية اخرئ . الخطوط الاخيرة المنقطة القبل الاخيرة والاخيرة هي عبارة عن امتدادات ممكن يصل لها السعر واحب انك تستخدمها مغع الفريمات الاقل من اربعة ساعات . بالنسبة لمؤشر الزمن يتكون من معدل حجد الشمعات وعند الارتداد كبر حجم الشمعات يعنئ الارتداد تاكد الئ حد ما واعدادته وصلت لها بعد عدة تجارب. مؤشر الزمن ايضاء يتكون من مؤشر التزمين الصنعه الاخ البراق بارك الله فيه علئ حسب معادلات منحها له الاخ ابراهيم نصار ويتكون من اربعة متغيرات ومعادلات تدخل في الهائ واللو والاوبن والكلوس ومن ملاحظتئ له ان استخدامه مع فريم الاربعة ساعات ممتاز جدا بالاضافة لفريم الساعة . وقاعدة استخدام مؤشر الزمن بشقيه ككل هي كالتالئ  لون اصفرمن معدل حجم الشموع ولون اخضر من مؤشر التزامن للبراق مع لمس الخط الاصفر السميك السفلئ او رقم ثلاثة في العد من الخط الابيض ندخل شراء . لون اصفر من معدل حجم الشموع ولون ازرق من مؤشر التزامن مع لمس الخط الازرقالعلوئ السميك رقم ثلاثة في العد من الخط الابيض ندخل بيع . بالمناسبة هذا الشرح مذكور في اكثر من مشاركة في داخل الموضوع . لكم كل الود والتقدير .

  :Emoticon1:  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:  البيضة من الدجاجة ولا الدجاجة من البيض  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:  
كدة كتير عليه والله

----------


## mu7amd

طيب الدوائر الحمراء الصغيرة والصفراء الكبيره عملها ايه؟

----------


## ابو لاما

> اخئ الكريم كل سنة وانت طيب وكلنا موجودين لخدمتك اسال وانا احاول اجابتك ان شاء الله . كبداية التمبلت والمؤشرات في اول مشاركة في الصفحة الاولئ من الموضوع . وباختصار انا والدكتور محمود نتاجر في فريم الاربعة ساعات فقط حسب الاستراتيجية وهناك من يتاجر في فريمات اقل وهناك من عدل الاستراتيجية حسب احتياجاته وفهمه . نصيحتي لك تاجر مثلئ انا وانا اتاجر كالتالئ  احدد اتجاه السعر من فريم الاربعة ساعات اذا لمس الخط الازرق العلوي السميك وارتد هابطا اعتبر الترند هابط وابيع فقط في الفريمات الزمنية الاقل بما فيها الاربعة ساعات . واذا كان السعر مرتد من الخط الاصفر السميك بالاسفل للاعلئ اشترئ فقط في باقئ الفريمات . ولا سهل لك الموضوع واذا كنت مبتدئ تاجر في اليورو دولار فقط والترند هابط اي بيع والان وقت جيد للبيع باستراتيجية انفينتي وهي التعزيز كل 50 - 100 نقطة لوقف الخسارة عند 1.31 ان شاء الله . لك كل الود والتقدير .

  

> بصراحة في فريم الاربعة ساعات المؤشرات تحت اهميتها معدومة الئ حد ما . بس اعطيك فكرة عنهم . الخط الابيض خط التعادل في مركز ثقل العملة ويفضل عدم المتاجرة به . الخطوط المنقطة هي خطوط ارتداد محتملة تستخدم معها مؤشر الزمن التقريبا فاشل للان فشل ذريع عشان كذا تاجر في فريم الاربعة ساعات ما لم يكون عندك تاكيد من استراتيجية اخرئ . الخطوط الاخيرة المنقطة القبل الاخيرة والاخيرة هي عبارة عن امتدادات ممكن يصل لها السعر واحب انك تستخدمها مغع الفريمات الاقل من اربعة ساعات . بالنسبة لمؤشر الزمن يتكون من معدل حجد الشمعات وعند الارتداد كبر حجم الشمعات يعنئ الارتداد تاكد الئ حد ما واعدادته وصلت لها بعد عدة تجارب. مؤشر الزمن ايضاء يتكون من مؤشر التزمين الصنعه الاخ البراق بارك الله فيه علئ حسب معادلات منحها له الاخ ابراهيم نصار ويتكون من اربعة متغيرات ومعادلات تدخل في الهائ واللو والاوبن والكلوس ومن ملاحظتئ له ان استخدامه مع فريم الاربعة ساعات ممتاز جدا بالاضافة لفريم الساعة . وقاعدة استخدام مؤشر الزمن بشقيه ككل هي كالتالئ  لون اصفرمن معدل حجم الشموع ولون اخضر من مؤشر التزامن للبراق مع لمس الخط الاصفر السميك السفلئ او رقم ثلاثة في العد من الخط الابيض ندخل شراء . لون اصفر من معدل حجم الشموع ولون ازرق من مؤشر التزامن مع لمس الخط الازرقالعلوئ السميك رقم ثلاثة في العد من الخط الابيض ندخل بيع . بالمناسبة هذا الشرح مذكور في اكثر من مشاركة في داخل الموضوع . لكم كل الود والتقدير .

  

> تبارك الله ...   الى من لديه المعلومة ...  ممكن لو تكرمتوا ... المؤشرات والتامبلت المستخدم ... عدد المشاركات كبير ... والصفحات كثيرة ... أحتاج الى شرح سريع لهذه الطريقة .. جعل الله ايامكم اعيادا ....  تحياتي

 الشرح بالاعلئ في الاقتباس والتمبلت نزله من اول مشاركة في اول صفحة . :Regular Smile:  كل سنة وانت طيب . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> شكرا لمجهود الجميع وعلى راسهم مبدعنا ابو عون 
> اود ا لحصول على مؤشر النقاط الاليوتية ذو النقطة لصفراء 3 كان في تمبلت دكتور محمود  
> فقط المؤشر

 اخئ الكريم انا لا املك هذا المؤشر في هذا الجهاز وان شاء الله الاخوة يساعدونك وبصراحة ما انصحك به لانه ما منه فايدة ترجئ . :Regular Smile:   

> البيضة من الدجاجة ولا الدجاجة من البيض  
> كدة كتير عليه والله

 عذرا البيضة عزيزئ . :Regular Smile:   

> طيب الدوائر الحمراء الصغيرة والصفراء الكبيره عملها ايه؟

 الدوائر لمؤشر اخر ليس ضمن الاسترتيجية الاصلية وهو مؤشر لا فائدة منه سوئ التنبيه لقرب وقوع الصفقة .) لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> كل عام وانتم بخير اخواني   اسمحوا لي بهذه الاضافة

 كل عام وانت بالف خير عزيزي . :Regular Smile:

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

[quote=نسبO;957154]شكرا لمجهود الجميع وعلى راسهم مبدعنا ابو عون 
اود ا لحصول على مؤشر النقاط  الاليوتية ذو النقطة لصفراء 3  كان في تمبلت دكتور محمود   
فقط المؤشر
هذا المؤشر كما ذكر لك الدكتور ابو عون لتاكيد الدخول وللمبتدئين يعني بدونه تستطيع ان تدخل اذا وصل السعر للخط السميك وعلى ابة حال هذا هو بالمرفقات

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

عذرا لعدم الرد على كثير من الاخوة ذلك لان استاذ وشيخ الطريقة موجود فما انا الا تلميذ في مدرسته لذا ارجو ان تعذروني احتراما وتقديرا لاستاذنا ابو عون

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

الدوائر لمن سال مناطق ارتداد قد تكبر او تصغر راقبها عندما يصل لها السعر وستكتشف عملها

----------


## ابو لاما

> عذرا لعدم الرد على كثير من الاخوة ذلك لان استاذ وشيخ الطريقة موجود فما انا الا تلميذ في مدرسته لذا ارجو ان تعذروني احتراما وتقديرا لاستاذنا ابو عون

 اخي الدكتور العزيز مرة اخرئ كل سنة وانت طيب وانت ايضاء شيخ للطريقة والاستراتيجية واخ عزيز وكريم وردك يسعدنئ وقبل ذلك يفيد الكثير وبالتالئ خذ راحتك وتصرف كما تريد فالاستراتيجية ملك للجميع فهي من علم الله ولعباد الله . :Regular Smile:  وهناك شخصيات قد فاقت استاذها وانا اقول هذا عن كل ثقة فصانع السيارة قد يفوقه سائق متمرسويملك احساس اعلئ بالسيارة والحركة وهكذا قس علئ ذلك ومن الاخوة الذين اضع لهم اعتبار كبير واعتبرهم من من قد فاق صانع الاسترااتيجية حنكة هم انت الدكتور محمود والاخcobra والاخ gallon جالون والاخ fxsniffer والاخ طارق حسين والاخ dead sole ومن سبق ذكرهم اعلام في استراتيجية مركز الثقل وانا اتعلم من مشاركتكم والفرص التئ تضعونها وجزاكم الله الف خير. :Regular Smile:  لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## eyad61

مع الاسف اليووم فااتتني فرصة ولاااااااااااااا في الاحلام على اليورو دولار فقد اخذتة من سعر 1.2810 على حسب المؤشر ( عرابي ) فريم الساعة  ثم اتااني اتصاااال مماااا استوجب ان اغلق الصفقة على ربح لاا يتجااوز 7 نقاط والان ماااشاااء الله تباارك الله اكثر من 150 نقطة وخلال اقل من 3 ساعات 
الله يبااارك الي اخذهاااا 
هذااا دليل على ان الفرص لااااا تنتهي 
تحياتي

----------


## نسبO

[quote=Dr_mahmoud;957210] 

> شكرا لمجهود الجميع وعلى راسهم مبدعنا ابو عون 
> اود ا لحصول على مؤشر النقاط الاليوتية ذو النقطة لصفراء 3 كان في تمبلت دكتور محمود  
> فقط المؤشر
> هذا المؤشر كما ذكر لك الدكتور ابو عون لتاكيد الدخول وللمبتدئين يعني بدونه تستطيع ان تدخل اذا وصل السعر للخط السميك وعلى ابة حال هذا هو بالمرفقات

  
كل الشكر للدكتور محمود فانت بحق من جراحين الاستراتيجية المهرة  مع دكتور الاستراتيجية  دكتو ابو عون لكما كل الشكر   
انا اعلم مسبقا بهذه الاشارات انها تنتقل او لا تثبت حتى لو اقفلت شمعتين فانا جربتها كثيرا لكن لها خصائص مثل النبل في المعركة او الخنجر او الدرع فهي كلها ادورات حرب ولابقية على المحارب او القائد   
كل المودة للجميع

----------


## ابو لاما

> مع الاسف اليووم فااتتني فرصة ولاااااااااااااا في الاحلام على اليورو دولار فقد اخذتة من سعر 1.2810 على حسب المؤشر ( عرابي ) فريم الساعة ثم اتااني اتصاااال مماااا استوجب ان اغلق الصفقة على ربح لاا يتجااوز 7 نقاط والان ماااشاااء الله تباارك الله اكثر من 150 نقطة وخلال اقل من 3 ساعات 
> الله يبااارك الي اخذهاااا 
> هذااا دليل على ان الفرص لااااا تنتهي 
> تحياتي

 كل سنة وانت طيب اياد وان شاء الله خيرها في غيرها . :Regular Smile:  لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

[quote=عرابي;957222]اخي الدكتور العزيز مرة اخرئ كل سنة وانت طيب وانت ايضاء شيخ للطريقة والاستراتيجية واخ عزيز وكريم وردك يسعدنئ وقبل ذلك يفيد الكثير وبالتالئ خذ راحتك وتصرف كما تريد فالاستراتيجية ملك للجميع فهي من علم الله ولعباد الله . :Regular Smile:  وهناك شخصيات قد فاقت استاذها وانا اقول هذا عن كل ثقة فصانع السيارة قد يفوقه سائق متمرسويملك احساس اعلئ بالسيارة والحركة وهكذا قس علئ ذلك ومن الاخوة الذين اضع لهم اعتبار كبير واعتبرهم من من قد فاق صانع الاسترااتيجية حنكة هم انت الدكتور محمود والاخcobra والاخ gallon جالون والاخ fxsniffer والاخ طارق حسين والاخ dead sole ومن سبق ذكرهم اعلام في استراتيجية مركز الثقل وانا اتعلم من مشاركتكم والفرص التئ تضعونها وجزاكم الله الف خير. :Regular Smile:  لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile: 
هذا من كرم اخلاقك العالية ولك يعود الفضل بعد الله جزاك الله خيرا والحمد لله الذي اكرمنا بك

----------


## ABHAFXS

عرابى   هل تقصد 0.61 حجم الشموع  +8 +4 -4 -8 بهذا الشكل  حسب شارت الخياط  https://forum.arabictrader.com/attac...-aeac-ciac.jpg

----------


## ابو لاما

> عرابى   هل تقصد 0.61 حجم الشموع  +8 +4 -4 -8 بهذا الشكل حسب شارت الخياط  https://forum.arabictrader.com/attac...-aeac-ciac.jpg

 نعم اخئ العزيز لقد حققت المعجزة سبحان الله والف مبروك . :Regular Smile: 
ارجوك اذا امكن وجزاك الله الف خير ارفق المؤشر يا عبقرئ المنتدئ والطيبة بهي الطلعة . :Regular Smile:  ولك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## zizoman

> ليه يا زيزو ازائ اتفضل اسال وانا تحت امرك وان شاء الله ارد عليك باليرضيك ولو ان ارضاء الناس غاية لا تتحقق .

 الله يخليك انا كنت عاوز اعرف تحديد 
 الاهداف وبارك الله فيك

----------


## zizoman

> افا يازيزو نحن موجودين
> كل عام وانت بخير

 وانت بخير وشكرا على ردك الجميل :Eh S(7):

----------


## Victorious

> وهكذا قس علئ ذلك ومن الاخوة الذين اضع لهم اعتبار كبير واعتبرهم من من قد فاق صانع الاسترااتيجية حنكة هم انت الدكتور محمود والاخcobra والاخ gallon جالون والاخ fxsniffer والاخ طارق حسين والاخ dead sole ومن سبق ذكرهم

 كبير ياغالي وأدام الله المعروف وجمعنا علي مافيه الخير.  يلا خلينا نحمس الشباب بالنتائج وهي بإستخدام شرحك حتى لا يسأل أحد كيف ولماذا وهنا من يحقق أضعاف ذلك. المهم التمرس عليها ديمو أولاً حتي تصبح سهلة القراءة ككتاب مفتوح ولا للطمع.

----------


## ابو لاما

> الله يخليك انا كنت عاوز اعرف تحديد 
> الاهداف وبارك الله فيك

 اخئ العزيز الاهداف مفتوحة ففي فريم الاربعة ساعات انت وصبرك وانا غالبا ما اخذ 100 نقطة الئ 150 في كل صفقة والاهم هنا هو نقطة الدخول وليس الخروج فاذا دخلت في النقطة المناسبة ستخرج ب100 نقطة اقل شئ والهدف وقتها يعتمد علئ تقديرك للامور. :Regular Smile:  لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## galleon

الاخ عرابي صاحب الفضل بعد الله عز وجل  
جزاه الله عنا خير الجزاء  
عندي مقترح 
نضع الفرص اون لاين قبل حدوثها وعلى الاخوه الجدد المتابعه باستخدام المؤشرات الموجوده 
في الصفحه الاولى وبالتالي سوف يتعلمون كيف تم الدخول والخروج  
وهذا بعد موافقه الاخ عرابي فهو استاذنا جميعا وفقه الله  
والشكر والتقدير للجميع

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

[quote=عرابي;957333]اخئ العزيز الاهداف مفتوحة ففي فريم الاربعة ساعات انت وصبرك وانا غالبا ما اخذ 100 نقطة الئ 150 في كل صفقة والاهم هنا هو نقطة الدخول وليس الخروج فاذا دخلت في النقطة المناسبة ستخرج ب100 نقطة اقل شئ والهدف وقتها يعتمد علئ تقديرك للامور. :Regular Smile:  لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile: 
هذه افضل طريقة لانها امنة بعد التجربة بعض الاخوة اشتغل على فريم الساعة هذا اليوم وحقق ارباح ولكني لا احبذها فالسوق اليوم كان بطيء الحركة لذا لمن اراد النصيحة فلا يعمل الا على فريم الاربع ساعات وهذا من تجربة لان فريم الساعة يعكس احيانا

----------


## eyad61

> الاخ عرابي صاحب الفضل بعد الله عز وجل 
> جزاه الله عنا خير الجزاء  
> عندي مقترح 
> نضع الفرص اون لاين قبل حدوثها وعلى الاخوه الجدد المتابعه باستخدام المؤشرات الموجوده 
> في الصفحه الاولى وبالتالي سوف يتعلمون كيف تم الدخول والخروج  
> وهذا بعد موافقه الاخ عرابي فهو استاذنا جميعا وفقه الله  
> والشكر والتقدير للجميع

  :Ongue:  :015:  :Ongue:  :015:  :Ongue:

----------


## ولد الشيوخ

السلام عليكم  
ممكن احد يكتب لي اعدادات مؤشر مركز الثقل لان التمبلت يعطيني خطأ تقني يقفل علي البرنامج  
لازم اكتب الاعدادات يدويا ...

----------


## galleon

EUR/GBP
sell

----------


## 10pips

> EUR/GBP
> sell

  هل تعمل على فريم الساعة ؟

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم  
> ممكن احد يكتب لي اعدادات مؤشر مركز الثقل لان التمبلت يعطيني خطأ تقني يقفل علي البرنامج  
> لازم اكتب الاعدادات يدويا ...

 حدث الميتاتريدر . :Regular Smile:  او نزل ميتاتريدر جديد التريد افضل من alforex.com لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## شمعةليموزين

EUR/CHF
SELL

----------


## خط القلم

> عرابى   هل تقصد 0.61 حجم الشموع  +8 +4 -4 -8 بهذا الشكل حسب شارت الخياط  https://forum.arabictrader.com/attac...-aeac-ciac.jpg

  
ماشاء الله   تبارك الله  
نتمنى تنزل الؤشر  
تقبل احترامي

----------


## galleon

> هل تعمل على فريم الساعة ؟

  
نعم اخي العزيز

----------


## س هـ م 666

> EUR/GBP
> sell

  
اخي العزيز فضلا لا امرا ترفق الشارت

----------


## galleon

> اخي العزيز فضلا لا امرا ترفق الشارت

 خط الانترنيت ضعيف عندي حاليا 
وانا اعمل على حساب حقيقي 
اتمنى لو استطيع فجميع اعظاء المنتدى اعتبرهم اخوه لي  
الشارت عندي هو كما موجود عندك اذا انت تستخدم المؤشرات في الصفحه الاولى 
وانا اضع الفرص اون لاين ليرجع الاخوه ويقارنوا ومع الوقت سوف تتعلم  
ونصيحه مني لا تترك الموضوع ابدا ففيه كل الخير 
ولم يبخل علينا اخونا عرابي والله فتح عليه من حبه للغير بارك الله فيه 
الحمد لله الذي خص عرابي بفضله

----------


## س هـ م 666

> خط الانترنيت ضعيف عندي حاليا 
> وانا اعمل على حساب حقيقي 
> اتمنى لو استطيع فجميع اعظاء المنتدى اعتبرهم اخوه لي  
> الشارت عندي هو كما موجود عندك اذا انت تستخدم المؤشرات في الصفحه الاولى 
> وانا اضع الفرص اون لاين ليرجع الاخوه ويقارنوا ومع الوقت سوف تتعلم  
> ونصيحه مني لا تترك الموضوع ابدا ففيه كل الخير 
> ولم يبخل علينا اخونا عرابي والله فتح عليه من حبه للغير بارك الله فيه 
> الحمد لله الذي خص عرابي بفضله

   
مشكور اخي العزيز وبيض الله وجهك

----------


## 10pips

تفضل اخي  س هـ م 666 , هذا الشارت

----------


## Dr.Ashraf

Dear Dr.Orabi Pasha 
I`m Dr.Ashraf ,a urologist from Cairo,Egypt...
First , Happy Eid-Aladha for you and your family.
I have some inquiries ,and I`ll be so glad if you could answer me 
1.Is it possible to put a certain TP and SL for each pair 
2.Many trades (on backtest) were very profitable from the dotted lines...When can i trade from these lines with confindence 
3.You have recommended to use ABHA time indicator while i didn't see you using it in your charts...Do you still recommend it 
4.Can i use the 4-H frame only,without looking at any other frame..Pls ,say yes :Asvc:  
5.Do you suggest trading out of the news times 
Your work is amazing and you deserve THE NOBEL PRIZE in Forex   :Icon26:  
Dr.Ashraf

----------


## 10pips

> Dear Dr.Orabi Pasha  I`m Dr.Ashraf ,a urologist from Cairo,Egypt...
> First , Happy Eid-Aladha for you and your family.
> I have some inquiries ,and I`ll be so glad if you could answer me  1.Is it possible to put a certain TP and SL for each pair  2.Many trades (on backtest) were very profitable from the dotted lines...When can i trade from these lines with confindence  3.You have recommended to use ABHA time indicator while i didn't see you using it in your charts...Do you still recommend it  4.Can i use the 4-H frame only,without looking at any other frame..Pls ,say yes  5.Do you suggest trading out of the news times  Your work is amazing and you deserve THE NOBEL PRIZE in Forex   
> Dr.Ashraf

 ممكن اعرف انت لي ما بتكتب بالعربي يا دكتور اشرف ؟ .. ارجو اني لم ازعجك بسؤالي  :Asvc:

----------


## ابو لاما

> Dear Dr.Orabi Pasha  I`m Dr.Ashraf ,a urologist from Cairo,Egypt...
> First , Happy Eid-Aladha for you and your family.
> I have some inquiries ,and I`ll be so glad if you could answer me  1.Is it possible to put a certain TP and SL for each pair  2.Many trades (on backtest) were very profitable from the dotted lines...When can i trade from these lines with confindence  3.You have recommended to use ABHA time indicator while i didn't see you using it in your charts...Do you still recommend it  4.Can i use the 4-H frame only,without looking at any other frame..Pls ,say yes  5.Do you suggest trading out of the news times  Your work is amazing and you deserve THE NOBEL PRIZE in Forex   
> Dr.Ashraf

 كل سنة وانت طيب واشكرك بشدة يا دكتوراشرف . :Regular Smile: \ محتاجين مؤشر الزمن عشان تتاجر من اي مستوئ علئ فريم الاربعة ساعات وهو اليضبط نقاط الدخول والخروج للان انا اكتفئ بالنقاط التي تحقق في اقصر فترة ممكنة واركز علئ اختيار نقاط دخول ممتازة وجزاك الله الف خير . :Regular Smile:  ونعم يمكنك استخدام الاربعة ساعات فقط ولن تصدق لكني صرت لا اتابع الا الاخبار الرياضية والسياسية متابعة عادية . :Regular Smile:  وشكرا لك مرة اخرئ . :Regular Smile:  لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## Dr.Ashraf

> كل سنة وانت طيب واشكرك بشدة يا دكتوراشرف .\ محتاجين مؤشر الزمن عشان تتاجر من اي مستوئ علئ فريم الاربعة ساعات وهو اليضبط نقاط الدخول والخروج للان انا اكتفئ بالنقاط التي تحقق في اقصر فترة ممكنة واركز علئ اختيار نقاط دخول ممتازة وجزاك الله الف خير . ونعم يمكنك استخدام الاربعة ساعات فقط ولن تصدق لكني صرت لا اتابع الا الاخبار الرياضية والسياسية متابعة عادية . وشكرا لك مرة اخرئ . لك كل الود والتقدير .

 Thanks alot my friend
Sorry, for not writing in arabic as I write from work, and the keyboard here is not arabic enabled...I`ll write in arabic just i`m home 
Thanks again for your patience and Happy Eid

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

:A006:     عندما يجتمع العباقرة لا بد ان يحققوا المستحيل 
للاخ ابوتركي والاخ ابو عون كل الاحترام والتقدير :A004:

----------


## deadsoul

*ما زالت التجربه ناجحه على الين الجميل الملتزم...*

----------


## Sonah

انا لاحظت ان اكثر من شخص يوصي بشراء GBP/JPY  بينما انا دخلتها بـيـع على فريم الساعه

----------


## deadsoul

> انا لاحظت ان اكثر من شخص يوصي بشراء GBP/JPY  بينما انا دخلتها بـيـع على فريم الساعه

 *
هذا جمال هذه الاستراتيجيه من اين اتيتها تاكل الكتف...*

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

[quote=Sonah;957735]انا لاحظت ان اكثر من شخص يوصي بشراء GBP/JPY  بينما انا دخلتها بـيـع على فريم الساعه      
مبارك لك ويا ريت توضع اعدادات لفريم الساعة حتى لا يدخل الا بثقة

----------


## lotfi1

> انا لاحظت ان اكثر من شخص يوصي بشراء GBP/JPY  بينما انا دخلتها بـيـع على فريم الساعه

 انا داخل شراء على فيم الساعة حسب الشارت المرفق

----------


## Sonah

اسف على تكرار المشاركه التي فوق  "ارجو مسحها"   مزود الانترنت لدي سيء جداً   الصفحه بالكاد تفتح   :Frown:   
هذه هي اعدادات مؤشر مركز الجاذبيه  لدي ..

----------


## mu7amd

من اين نحصل على مؤشر الجاذبية؟

----------


## ابو لاما

> من اين نحصل على مؤشر الجاذبية؟

 من المشاركة الاولئ  في الصفحة الاولئ فيها عدة مؤشرات للجاذبية بتنبيه وبغير تنبيه . :Regular Smile:  لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## mu7amd

> من المشاركة الاولئ  في الصفحة الاولئ فيها عدة مؤشرات للجاذبية بتنبيه وبغير تنبيه . لكم كل الود والتقدير .

 وهل نعدل عليها كلها هذه التعديلات

----------


## ابو لاما

> وهل نعدل عليها كلها هذه التعديلات

 نعم عزيزي لكن التمبلت جاهز لديك تمبليت عرابي وتمبليت الفهد وجرب ديمو الاول وشوف اليريحك . :Regular Smile:  في شرح كامل لكيفية استخدام التمبلت وهذه الاعدادات وصلت لها بعد ما طلعت روحي وبعد كدا كله لسا في ناس مش عاجبهم العجب و لا الصيام في رجب ربنا يهديهم ويجعل كلامنا خفيف عليهم . :Regular Smile:  لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## a7bab4ever

> نعم عزيزي لكن التمبلت جاهز لديك تمبليت عرابي وتمبليت الفهد وجرب ديمو الاول وشوف اليريحك . في شرح كامل لكيفية استخدام التمبلت وهذه الاعدادات وصلت لها بعد ما طلعت روحي وبعد كدا كله لسا في ناس مش عاجبهم العجب و لا الصيام في رجب ربنا يهديهم ويجعل كلامنا خفيف عليهم . لكم كل الود والتقدير .

 اخ عرابي عندي مشكلة الخط المنتصف ما يظهر معي ايش الحل؟

----------


## FADEL

> نعم عزيزي لكن التمبلت جاهز لديك تمبليت عرابي وتمبليت الفهد وجرب ديمو الاول وشوف اليريحك . في شرح كامل لكيفية استخدام التمبلت وهذه الاعدادات وصلت لها بعد ما طلعت روحي وبعد كدا كله لسا في ناس مش عاجبهم العجب و لا الصيام في رجب ربنا يهديهم ويجعل كلامنا خفيف عليهم . لكم كل الود والتقدير .

 تسلم روحك يا أبو عون الغالي و أنت صاحب فضل كبير على الأقل أتكلم عن نفسي و مهما قلت كلمات شكر لن تفيك حق فضلك و أنت صاحب قلب كبير ربنا يوفقك و يرزقك :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابو لاما

> اخ عرابي عندي مشكلة الخط المنتصف ما يظهر معي ايش الحل؟

 لازم يظهر عزيزي ولعلك حولت لون الخلفية لنفس لون الخط . :Regular Smile:  استخدم تمبلت عرابي او الفهد . :Regular Smile:

----------


## زاهر جميل

الأخ عرابي المحترم: نعجز عن الشكر و ندعو الله ان يجزيك خير الجزاء اما بخصوص اللي مش عاجبه "يشرب من البحر الميت او الحمر او المتوسط ..........." و لاتنسى ان ارضاء الناس غاية لاتدرك

----------


## ابو لاما

> تسلم روحك يا أبو عون الغالي و أنت صاحب فضل كبير على الأقل أتكلم عن نفسي و مهما قلت كلمات شكر لن تفيك حق فضلك و أنت صاحب قلب كبير ربنا يوفقك و يرزقك

 جزاك الله الف خير عزيزي والفضل لله عز وجل . :Regular Smile:  لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> الأخ عرابي المحترم: نعجز عن الشكر و ندعو الله ان يجزيك خير الجزاء اما بخصوص اللي مش عاجبه "يشرب من البحر الميت او الحمر او المتوسط ..........." و لاتنسى ان ارضاء الناس غاية لاتدرك

 جزاك الله الف خير عزيزي وانا باقول ربنا يهديهم . :Regular Smile:

----------


## al7otq8

ابو عوون ااااللة يبارك فيك المؤشر  لو سمحت المعتمد حيث العمل علية على الاربع ساعات مع جزيل الشكر والامتنان

----------


## ابو لاما

> ابو عوون ااااللة يبارك فيك المؤشر لو سمحت المعتمد حيث العمل علية على الاربع ساعات مع جزيل الشكر والامتنان

 المؤشرا ت مع التمبلت كلها اخئ العزيز في اول الموضوع في المشاركة الاولئ . :Regular Smile:  لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## mu7amd

> نعم عزيزي لكن التمبلت جاهز لديك تمبليت عرابي وتمبليت الفهد وجرب ديمو الاول وشوف اليريحك . في شرح كامل لكيفية استخدام التمبلت وهذه الاعدادات وصلت لها بعد ما طلعت روحي وبعد كدا كله لسا في ناس مش عاجبهم العجب و لا الصيام في رجب ربنا يهديهم ويجعل كلامنا خفيف عليهم . لكم كل الود والتقدير .

 
تسملم يدك يا عرابي يازعيم العرب
الي مو عاجبه مو ضروري يدخل موضوعنا

----------


## mu7amd

في تمبلت الفهد ما هي 
الخطين المهمين هل هي الازرق المتقطع؟ 
وفي تمبلت العرابي هل الخطينين المهمين هما الازرق السميك والاصفرالسميك ؟

----------


## ابو لاما

> تسملم يدك يا عرابي يازعيم العرب
> الي مو عاجبه مو ضروري يدخل موضوعنا

 الله يجزاك خير عزيزي وربنا يهديهم . :Regular Smile:    

> في تمبلت الفهد ما هي 
> الخطين المهمين هل هي الازرق المتقطع؟ 
> وفي تمبلت العرابي هل الخطينين المهمين هما الازرق السميك والاصفرالسميك ؟

 تمبلت الفهد الخط الاخير مهم ونعم الخطين السميكين الاصفر والازرق في تمبلت عرابي تبداء عندهم المتاجرة . :Regular Smile:  لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## al7otq8

اخونا العزيز عرابي تمبليت عرابي هل يصلح للاربع ساعات   ..... مع جزيل الشكر على عطائك الموثمر

----------


## ابو لاما

> اخونا العزيز عرابي تمبليت عرابي هل يصلح للاربع ساعات ..... مع جزيل الشكر على عطائك الموثمر

 نعم . :Regular Smile:

----------


## رنين الفراق

> اخونا العزيز عرابي تمبليت عرابي هل يصلح للاربع ساعات ..... مع جزيل الشكر على عطائك الموثمر

 يسمحلي عرابي ارد :Wink Smile: 
يصير اخي تستخدمه عفريم 4ساعات واخونا عرابي نصح عفريم 4ساعات..

----------


## رنين الفراق

الظاهر ان ردينا فنفس الوقت!!
اللهم اجعل الخير درب ابوعون وغفر له ذنوبه يارب آمين...

----------


## zizoman

بارك الله فيك يا عرابى وزادك من نعيمه :Inlove:

----------


## 10pips

وين رجال الاستراتيجية ؟ .., اين الدكتور محمود واين الاخ ديدسول والاخ كوبرا واين الاستاذ عرابي ؟ .. نريد متابعة ومشاركة والله لكم وحشة يا شباب .. حتى لو اتقنتو العمل على الاستراتيجية ارجو ان نستمر في وضع الفرص لنناقشها

----------


## ابو لاما

> الظاهر ان ردينا فنفس الوقت!!
> اللهم اجعل الخير درب ابوعون وغفر له ذنوبه يارب آمين...

 جزاك الله الف خير واسال الله لك مثل ما سالت لي . :Regular Smile:   

> بارك الله فيك يا عرابى وزادك من نعيمه

  :Inlove: جزاك الله الف خير وزادك من نعيمه اكثر مني باذن الله . :Regular Smile:   

> وين رجال الاستراتيجية ؟ .., اين الدكتور محمود واين الاخ ديدسول والاخ كوبرا واين الاستاذ عرابي ؟ .. نريد متابعة ومشاركة والله لكم وحشة يا شباب .. حتى لو اتقنتو العمل على الاستراتيجية ارجو ان نستمر في وضع الفرص لنناقشها

 يا هلا اخوي انا موجودج فقط ينقصنئ نظام التقاط الصور كما انني لا اريد ان نستهدف لكن الفرص كثيرة ان شاء الله . :Regular Smile:  جزاك الله الف خير ولكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## 10pips

تفضل هذا برنامج SNAGIT 8 مع السيريال  4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download snagit.exe

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

[quote=10pips;958846]وين رجال الاستراتيجية ؟ .., اين الدكتور محمود واين الاخ ديدسول والاخ كوبرا واين الاستاذ عرابي ؟ .. نريد متابعة ومشاركة والله لكم وحشة يا شباب .. حتى لو اتقنتو العمل على الاستراتيجية ارجو ان نستمر في وضع الفرص لنناقشها
يا ابن الكرام والمكارم يا ابن اهل العزم والعزائم انا موجود ولكن لدي بعض الاشغال
كل عام وانت طيب

----------


## muhxp

فرصة على اليورو

----------


## ابو لاما

> تفضل هذا برنامج SNAGIT 8 مع السيريال  4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download snagit.exe

 تسلم عزيزي . :Regular Smile:

----------


## 10pips

> فرصة على اليورو

 على اي تمبليت تعمل ؟ .. عندي على تمبليت عرابي الشارت يختلف

----------


## galleon

CHF/JPY
بيع من السعر الحالي

----------


## al7otq8

ياشباب فرصة سل على الذهب على مؤشر عرابي اربع ساعات

----------


## خط القلم

> CHF/JPY
> بيع من السعر الحالي

 فرصه حلوه على الساعه   
انا معك  
بارك الله فيك

----------


## 10pips

> تفضل هذا برنامج SNAGIT 8 مع السيريال  4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download snagit.exe

 هذا السيريال , نسيت ارفقه :
D5DSC-WZCBM-JRHSC-QVTEV-TR7R8

----------


## ابو لاما

> هذا السيريال , نسيت ارفقه :
> D5DSC-WZCBM-JRHSC-QVTEV-TR7R8

 تسلم عزيزي . :Regular Smile:

----------


## Sonah

فرصة  شراء تتشكل الان على  USD / CHF  بفريم ساعه H1       
بس منتظر توقف البـيـاعـه  عن البيع !

----------


## muhannad22

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
كل الشكر للاخ عرابي وجميع من ساهم في هذه الاستراتيجية الرائعة  
انا عملت صفقة بيع لليورو دولار على فريم 4 ساعات من سعر (1.2943)، والسعر ارتفع تقريبا 100 نقطة . 
سؤال للاخ عرابي اذا يسمح لي  :Asvc:  !!
هل دخولي كان مبكر ام يجب ان انتظر الى ان يصل السعر الى الخط الازرق العريض العلوي ؟
وانا شايف ان الفرص على فريم 4 ساعات قليلة شوي ولا شو رايك ؟ 
تحياتي لك ولجميع الاخوة المشاركين بالموضوع

----------


## FADEL

> فرصة شراء تتشكل الان على USD / CHF بفريم ساعه H1   
> بس منتظر توقف البـيـاعـه عن البيع !

 أخي الكريم ممكن التمليت اللي حضرتك تستعمله ؟ و ألف شكر

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
> كل الشكر للاخ عرابي وجميع من ساهم في هذه الاستراتيجية الرائعة  
> انا عملت صفقة بيع لليورو دولار على فريم 4 ساعات من سعر (1.2943)، والسعر ارتفع تقريبا 100 نقطة . 
> سؤال للاخ عرابي اذا يسمح لي  !!
> هل دخولي كان مبكر ام يجب ان انتظر الى ان يصل السعر الى الخط الازرق العريض العلوي ؟
> وانا شايف ان الفرص على فريم 4 ساعات قليلة شوي ولا شو رايك ؟ 
> تحياتي لك ولجميع الاخوة المشاركين بالموضوع

 تسلم عزيزي ودخلت مبكرجدا ممكن تعزز . :Regular Smile:

----------


## galleon

> فرصة شراء تتشكل الان على USD / CHF بفريم ساعه H1   
> بس منتظر توقف البـيـاعـه عن البيع !

 فرصه جميله 
الدخول شراء من 1.1910
والله اعلم 
مع التقدير

----------


## Sonah

يا muhannad22  مركز ثقلي يختلف عن مركز ثقلك  
انا عندي يعتبر السعر بالمنطقة الزرقاء المتذبذبه التي يمنع التداول بها  ..   
انا لاحظت ان كل ما اصبحت خطوط مركز الثقل قصيرة "مثل اللي عندي" كل ما كان ادق بتحديد نقاط الارتداد  
اعتقد والله اعلم انك تستخدم مركز ثقل  "ابو خطوط طويله "  الباك تست طويل عندك وهذا ماله داعي  
الان يجب ان تشتغل تـبـريـد        
انا هذه هي اعداداتي وانصح بها

----------


## muhannad22

> يا muhannad22 مركز ثقلي يختلف عن مركز ثقلك  
> انا عندي يعتبر السعر بالمنطقة الزرقاء المتذبذبه التي يمنع التداول بها ..  
> انا لاحظت ان كل ما اصبحت خطوط مركز الثقل قصيرة "مثل اللي عندي" كل ما كان ادق بتحديد نقاط الارتداد  
> اعتقد والله اعلم انك تستخدم مركز ثقل "ابو خطوط طويله " الباك تست طويل عندك وهذا ماله داعي 
> الان يجب ان تشتغل تـبـريـد        
> انا هذه هي اعداداتي وانصح بها

 اشكرك اخي  
انا استخدم تمبلت الفهد الموجود في الصفحة الاولى  للموضوع 
وكمان جربت تمبلت  عرابي   
لكن ايش يختلف كل تمبلت عن الثاني ؟ 
ليش ما يكون فيه تمبلت  موحد حتى الكل يشتغل عليه ؟
انا  عارف ان المحترفين اي تمبلت يمشي معهم لكن المبتدأين مثلي رح يحتار !! 
اخي Sonah ممكن ترفق التمبلت اللي تشتغل عليه ؟

----------


## galleon

> CHF/JPY
> بيع من السعر الحالي

 الخروج الان بربح   42   نقطة  الحمد لله

----------


## al7otq8

اولا اسجل كلمة شكر وعرفان للاخ عرابي وجميع العالمين على المؤشر حيث انني دخلت بمؤشر عرابي بصفقة الذهب على الحقيقي وتمت العملية بنجاح وللة الحمد والشكر  وللامانة ابلغتكم عن فرصة سل على الذهب بمؤشر العبقري ابو عوون  مع التقدير والااحترام

----------


## Sonah

> اخي Sonah ممكن ترفق التمبلت اللي تشتغل عليه ؟

 انا انصح بإستعمال التمبلت المعتمد .. تمبلت عرابي او ابها    :016:  
على العموم تفضلو تمبلتي .. ارجو ان يعمل لديكم     :Hands:   
تفضلو

----------


## ابو لاما

> اولا اسجل كلمة شكر وعرفان للاخ عرابي وجميع العالمين على المؤشر حيث انني دخلت بمؤشر عرابي بصفقة الذهب على الحقيقي وتمت العملية بنجاح وللة الحمد والشكر وللامانة ابلغتكم عن فرصة سل على الذهب بمؤشر العبقري ابو عوون مع التقدير والااحترام

 مبروك اخي الكريم وارجو ان تدعو لي بالغيب فاخوك مبتلئ والمؤمن مبتلئ جزاك الله الف خير واكثر من رزقك واسعدك دنيا واخرة . :Regular Smile:

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

:A006: اللهم فارج الهم كاشف الغم مجيب دعوة المضطرين اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا وارزقنا من حيث لا نحتسب

----------


## 10pips

> اللهم فارج الهم كاشف الغم مجيب دعو المضطرين اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا وارزقنا من حيث لا نحتسب

 آمين , بارك الله فيك

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

انظروا كيف يحترم السعر للهارمونك

----------


## محمد فهد

> انا انصح بإستعمال التمبلت المعتمد .. تمبلت عرابي او ابها    
> على العموم تفضلو تمبلتي .. ارجو ان يعمل لديكم      
> تفضلو

 الأخSonah 
ما فائدة مؤشر   SpearmenRankCorrelation_NTF_variant3colors.ex4
لايعطي اي اشارة؟؟
وشكرا لك

----------


## ابو لاما

> اللهم فارج الهم كاشف الغم مجيب دعوة المضطرين اجعل لنا من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا وارزقنا من حيث لا نحتسب

 امين وبارك الله فيك وجزاك مثلها اضعاف مضاعفة . :Regular Smile:

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

وهذا على النصف ساعة

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

وهذا على الساعة

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

انظروا يرعاكم الله

----------


## isamov

ان الاخ ابو عون بذل الجهد الكبير لمنفعة الجميع في تطويره للموشرات ولم يبخل اخوة اخرون بذلك  فلهم جزيل الشكر وانني ومنذ بدات في تجربة الموشرات المطروحة منذ يومين فقط اجد ان ملخص طريقة المتاجرة التي تفضل بها الاخ ابو عون مجدية و مربحة وتحقق نتائج ممتازة ان شا الله

----------


## 10pips

دكتور محمود اي تمبليت تستخدم ؟

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

والان انظروا اليه على فريم الاربع ساعات

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

ليس لدي تمبلت ولكن الاعدادات التي هي نفسها تعتمدونها  123  :    2  :  0  :    2.5  :    720

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

فرصة بيع لمن لديه هذا الزوج

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

فاتتنا فرصة بيع على هذا الزوج

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

راقبوا

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

للمراقبة وتحين الفرصة للانقضاض عليها

----------


## 10pips

ما شاء الله توافق تام مع الهارمونيك , فرص رائعة وصاحبها اروع

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

نعم انظر كيف توافق الهارمونك مع الاستراتيجية على المجنون

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

والخير قادم ان شاء الله على يدي ابي تركي الذي وعد بان يطور مؤشر الزمن جزاه الله خيرا

----------


## محمد فهد

> فرصة بيع لمن لديه هذا الزوج

 ْدوكتور محمد
بالنسبة لفرصة XAUUSD
حاولت ابيع على الحساب الحقيقي ولاكن تاتيني رسالة السوق مغلق . :016: 
هل تداول هذا الزوج ليس 24 ساعة يوميا؟

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

[quote=محمد فهد;959417]ْدوكتور محمد
بالنسبة لفرصة XAUUSD
حاولت ابيع على الحساب الحقيقي ولاكن تاتيني رسالة السوق مغلق . :016: 
هل تداول هذا الزوج ليس 24 ساعة يوميا؟ اعتقد ان المشكلة في الشركة لانها منذ ساعة وفيها مشكلة جرب الان اعتقد انها فتحت ولكن ارجو ان تتحقق من موقع السعر

----------


## طارق حسين

> ْدوكتور محمد
> بالنسبة لفرصة XAUUSD
> حاولت ابيع على الحساب الحقيقي ولاكن تاتيني رسالة السوق مغلق .
> هل تداول هذا الزوج ليس 24 ساعة يوميا؟

 اخي الكريم محمد الذهب يوميا يغلق من الساعة 12 ليلا ويفتح الساعة الواحدة  وهي فعلا فرصة بيع كما قال اخي  الكريم محمود ولك كل الود

----------


## محمد فهد

> اخي الكريم محمد الذهب يوميا يغلق من الساعة 12 ليلا ويفتح الساعة الواحدة  وهي فعلا فرصة بيع كما قال اخي  الكريم محمود ولك كل الود

 
شكرا لك اخي طارق على التوضيح وفعلا فهي فرصة وقد دخلت بيع فيها وهي رابحة الآن حوالى 12 نقطة
بارك الله في اخونا الغالي محمود على التنبيه عليها.

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

فرصة على اليورو وقد تحتاج لتعزيز

----------


## ابوعافيه المصري

السلام عليكم
دكتور محمود بالنسبه للمؤشر الي بيعطي كور صفراء احيانا بيعطيك كورة صفرا مما يوحي 
بتكون قمه او قاع طبعا مع خط سميك لمؤشر مركز الثقل , ثم فجاة تحدث قمه جديدة فتنقل الكورة نفسها
وكذلك اذا اعتمد على الكورة الصفرا في تحديد الاهداف (بان يخرج من العمليه عند ظهور كورة صفرا عكسيه)
برضو تفاجا بانها نقلت نفسها للاعلى اذا تطور السعر لاعلى 
فهل هناك حل لتلك المشكله
وكذلك مؤشر الفلتر او ابها في كل شمعه ممكن يغير نفسو كذا مرة
وشكرا

----------


## galleon

eur/gbp
شراء من السعر الحالي 0.8760

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

[quote=ابوعافيه المصري;959830]السلام عليكم
دكتور محمود بالنسبه للمؤشر الي بيعطي كور صفراء احيانا بيعطيك كورة صفرا مما يوحي 
بتكون قمه او قاع طبعا مع خط سميك لمؤشر مركز الثقل , ثم فجاة تحدث قمه جديدة فتنقل الكورة نفسها
وكذلك اذا اعتمد على الكورة الصفرا في تحديد الاهداف (بان يخرج من العمليه عند ظهور كورة صفرا عكسيه)
برضو تفاجا بانها نقلت نفسها للاعلى اذا تطور السعر لاعلى 
فهل هناك حل لتلك المشكله
وكذلك مؤشر الفلتر او ابها في كل شمعه ممكن يغير نفسو كذا مرة
وش
اخي العزيز لا يوجد شيء يعطيك مئة بالمئة ولكن بمورنتك ومتابعتك له تكتشف متى تدخل ومتى تخرج وعلى اية حال اذا توافق مع مؤشر مركز الثقل فالفرصة تكون ممتازة جدا واذا عكست لن تعكس كثيرا لانها في الاصل تعد منطقة للدخول في السوق لذا كلما عكس نعزز لان التعزيز من صالح الصفقة لانك بهذ الحال ستجني ربحين لانها لا محاله تعطيك 
اخي لا يمكن ان تجيد شيئا من دون مراس وتدرب فعليك اخي بالتدرب وسترى فيما بعد ان الامور اسهل مما تتصور  
تقبل احترامي

----------


## تريدر2000

> eur/gbp
> شراء من السعر الحالي 0.8760

 الزوج أتوقع انه في منطقة بيع أخي على 4 ساعات

----------


## ابوعافيه المصري

اخي العزيز لا يوجد شيء يعطيك مئة بالمئة ولكن بمورنتك ومتابعتك له تكتشف متى تدخل ومتى تخرج وعلى اية حال اذا توافق مع مؤشر مركز الثقل فالفرصة تكون ممتازة جدا واذا عكست لن تعكس كثيرا لانها في الاصل تعد منطقة للدخول في السوق لذا كلما عكس نعزز لان التعزيز من صالح الصفقة لانك بهذ الحال ستجني ربحين لانها لا محاله تعطيك 
اخي لا يمكن ان تجيد شيئا من دون مراس وتدرب فعليك اخي بالتدرب وسترى فيما بعد ان الامور اسهل مما تتصور  
تقبل احترامي
الف شكر على الرد الحمد لله الامور تمام ولكن نصبو للافضل
عل عام وانت بخير

----------


## muhannad22

> انا انصح بإستعمال التمبلت المعتمد .. تمبلت عرابي او ابها   على العموم تفضلو تمبلتي .. ارجو ان يعمل لديكم    تفضلو

 الف شكر اخي 
والله يرزقك ويزيدك من نعيمة

----------


## muhxp

بتوقع في فرصة بيع على GBPUSD 
انا دخلت من نقطة 1.4953

----------


## muhxp

فرصة بيع على اليورو دولار 
شو راي الاخوة المختصين

----------


## Dr.Ashraf

الاخ الفاضل الدكتور عرابى
السلام عليكم...
هل من الضرورى ان يلامس السعر الخط السميك ام نكتفى ان يقترب منه
وهل من الضرورى انتظار اغلاق شمعه الاربع ساعات للدخول ام بمجرد ملامسه السعر للخط السميك 
كما ارجو منك اعطاء مثال لاداره رأس المال التى ستتبعها لحساب 1000$...قيمه العقد وعدد العقود وطريقه التعزيز...اعلم انها فى توقيعك لكنى ارغب فى تعلم طريقه حسابها (كيف احسب 0.5%)
ومامعنى عباره (فى حاله الاستوب يتغير السيناريو كله) 
مع خالص شكرى

----------


## 10pips

> بتوقع في فرصة بيع على GBPUSD 
> انا دخلت من نقطة 1.4953

 اظنها فرصة بيع جيدة على فريم الاربع ساعات    

> فرصة بيع على اليورو دولار 
> شو راي الاخوة المختصين

 لو تذكر اي فريم يكون افضل , فحصت على كل الفريمات من الربع الى الاربع ساعات لم اجد فرصة واضحة عليه .. اذا كنت ترى عليه فرصة ارجو منك ارفاق الشارت لتتوضح الامور

----------


## ابو لاما

> الاخ الفاضل الدكتور عرابى 
> السلام عليكم...
> هل من الضرورى ان يلامس السعر الخط السميك ام نكتفى ان يقترب منه
> وهل من الضرورى انتظار اغلاق شمعه الاربع ساعات للدخول ام بمجرد ملامسه السعر للخط السميك  كما ارجو منك اعطاء مثال لاداره رأس المال التى ستتبعها لحساب 1000$...قيمه العقد وعدد العقود وطريقه التعزيز...اعلم انها فى توقيعك لكنى ارغب فى تعلم طريقه حسابها (كيف احسب 0.5%)
> ومامعنى عباره (فى حاله الاستوب يتغير السيناريو كله)   مع خالص شكرىا

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته  الدكتورالفاضل اشرف اولا مساء الخير وان شاءالله تكون انت ومن تحب بالف خير وعافية :Regular Smile:  من الضرورئ ان يلمس السعر الخط السميك حتئ نبداء المتاجرة . :Regular Smile:  بالنسبة لادارة راس مال ل1000 دولار سادخل بعقد مايكرو عند الخط السميك ثم اعزز ب2 مايكرا لوت علئ بعد 100 نقطة عكس دخولئ ثم 2 مايكرو لوت اخرئ علئ بعد 100 نقطة اخرئ  :Regular Smile:  بالنسبة لعبارة في حالة ضرب الاستوب كانت متعلقة بموضوع سابق كنت استخدم فيه سيناريوهات اليوتية ولكن نسبة لانني لا استطيع تغيير توقيعي الان ولا ادرئ ما هو السبب بالاضافة الئ معاناتئ الشديدة في كتابة رد بسبب تنقل مؤشر الكتابة من مكان لاخر المهم انا اضع ستوب لوز 300 نقطة لفريم الاربعة ساعات من الموضع الاساسي لاول صفقة . :Regular Smile:  لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## Dr.Ashraf

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته  الدكتورالفاضل اشرف اولا مساء الخير وان شاءالله تكون انت ومن تحب بالف خير وعافية من الضرورئ ان يلمس السعر الخط السميك حتئ نبداء المتاجرة . بالنسبة لادارة راس مال ل1000 دولار سادخل بعقد مايكرو عند الخط السميك ثم اعزز ب2 مايكرا لوت علئ بعد 100 نقطة عكس دخولئ ثم 2 مايكرو لوت اخرئ علئ بعد 100 نقطة اخرئ  بالنسبة لعبارة في حالة ضرب الاستوب كانت متعلقة بموضوع سابق كنت استخدم فيه سيناريوهات اليوتية ولكن نسبة لانني لا استطيع تغيير توقيعي الان ولا ادرئ ما هو السبب بالاضافة الئ معاناتئ الشديدة في كتابة رد بسبب تنقل مؤشر الكتابة من مكان لاخر المهم انا اضع ستوب لوز 300 نقطة لفريم الاربعة ساعات من الموضع الاساسي لاول صفقة . لك كل الود والتقدير .

 جزاك الله خيرا ياحبيب الملايين...
أشهد الله انى احبك فيه...لتواضعك الجم وأخلاقك العاليه...

----------


## galleon

gbp/usd
  sell  1.5000

----------


## ابو لاما

> جزاك الله خيرا ياحبيب الملايين...
> أشهد الله انى احبك فيه...لتواضعك الجم وأخلاقك العاليه...

 احببك الله الذئ احببتني فيه . :Regular Smile:  وجزاك الله الف خير انت ومن تحب . :Regular Smile:  لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## galleon

> eur/gbp
> شراء من السعر الحالي 0.8760

  
الخروج الان بربح 50 نقطة

----------


## motfael

شكر لكم جميعا على اخوتكم الحقيقية

----------


## nouk_101

> الخروج الان بربح 50 نقطة

 الله يبارك اخى 
انا يا اخوانى من التجربه وجدت ان افضل و اصدق الفريمات الاربع ساعات و ممكن الساعه اذا توافق الاربع معها كما اوصانا اخانا ابو عون الله يحفظه 
بارك الله لكم و فيكم جميعا

----------


## galleon

eur/chf
في منطقه بيع جيدة

----------


## nouk_101

> eur/chf
> في منطقه بيع جيدة

 ما شاء الله على اقتناص الفرص الله يبارك لك نبهتنى للفرصه ديه
فى منطقه جميله على الاربع ساعات و اجمل على الساعه
اخدناه بعقد خفيف لاحتمال تعزيز على الاربع و الله المستعان

----------


## 10pips

قناص ما شاء الله عليك , فرصة رائعة .. على فكرة الباوند دولار محقق تقريبا 50 نقطة على الاربع ساعات وما زالت الفرصة قائمة للدخول

----------


## mad_amer

السلام عليكم جميعا
لو سمحتو يا أخوان اليورو لوين رايح
وشكرا

----------


## FADEL

فرصة على تمبلت عرابي لليورو - دولار على الأربع ساعات يرجى المتابعة حتى يلامس الخط الأزرق العريض  :Eh S(7):

----------


## 10pips

اليورو بدأ يقترب من منطقة البيع لكنه ما زال في ترند صاعد لذا يرجى الحذر من بيعه , انصح بانتظار اشارة انعكاس اما حاليا فلا يوجد فرصة واضحة لي

----------


## FADEL

> اليورو بدأ يقترب من منطقة البيع لكنه ما زال في ترند صاعد لذا يرجى الحذر من بيعه , انصح بانتظار اشارة انعكاس اما حاليا فلا يوجد فرصة واضحة لي

 أخي العزيز كيف تستطيع أن تجزم أن هناك إشارة إنعكاس في مثل هذه الحالة ؟ يرجى الإفادة و لك الشكر :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابو لاما

> فرصة على تمبلت عرابي لليورو - دولار على الأربع ساعات يرجى المتابعة حتى يلامس الخط الأزرق العريض

 اشارة الانعكاس الثلاثة الوان . :Regular Smile:    

> اليورو بدأ يقترب من منطقة البيع لكنه ما زال في ترند صاعد لذا يرجى الحذر من بيعه , انصح بانتظار اشارة انعكاس اما حاليا فلا يوجد فرصة واضحة لي

 نعم ننتظر . :Regular Smile:   

> أخي العزيز كيف تستطيع أن تجزم أن هناك إشارة إنعكاس في مثل هذه الحالة ؟ يرجى الإفادة و لك الشكر

 مؤشر الزمن . :Regular Smile:

----------


## FADEL

> اشارة الانعكاس الثلاثة الوان .    نعم ننتظر .   مؤشر الزمن .

 وردة لأبو عون الغالي :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابو لاما

> وردة لأبو عون الغالي

 تسلم عزيزي ولك خمسة . :Regular Smile:   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

تابعوا

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

للمتابعة

----------


## Sonah

> نعم انظر كيف توافق الهارمونك مع الاستراتيجية على المجنون

 
اخ  محمود .. الذي اعرفه اننا بالهارمونيك ندخل من النقطه C  الى D   
سؤالي هو بما انـك تدخل بعد اكتمال النموذج اي ظهور النقطه  D اين تكون نقطة  الخروج ؟  هل ترسم فابيوناسي ؟

----------


## FADEL

إخوتي هل نضج اليورو للبيع أم ننتظر بعد؟ و شكرا"

----------


## ابو حذيفه

> تابعوا

     السلام عليكم  انا دخلت من 1.3230

----------


## galleon

> إخوتي هل نضج اليورو للبيع أم ننتظر بعد؟ و شكرا"

 نعم في منطقه جيدة للبيع

----------


## FADEL

> نعم في منطقه جيدة للبيع

 دخلنا بإذن الله من 3230   متى يكون عقد التبريد لو سمحتم إخوتي ألف شكر للجميع :Eh S(7):

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

[quote=Sonah;960537]اخ  محمود .. الذي اعرفه اننا بالهارمونيك ندخل من النقطه C  الى D   
سؤالي هو بما انـك تدخل بعد اكتمال النموذج اي ظهور النقطه  D اين تكون نقطة  الخروج ؟  هل ترسم فابيوناسي ؟
عند ظهور النقطة الصفراء على فريم النصف ساعة او الساعة حسب دراستك للترند

----------


## galleon

> دخلنا بإذن الله من 3230 متى يكون عقد التبريد لو سمحتم إخوتي ألف شكر للجميع

  
الاخ العزيز لا اعتقد اننا سوف نحتاج الى تبريد في هذه الصفقه
وعلى كل الاحوال التبريد حسب كل شخص انا مثلا 50 نقطه بشرط في موقع تكون فيه مقاومه
قوية لاقوم بالتعزيز  
والراي الاخير للاخ عرابي وفقه الله وفك كربته  
مع التقدير

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

في العادة اخذ من 50 الى 100 نقطة مربح ثم اخرج

----------


## محمد فهد

> إخوتي هل نضج اليورو للبيع أم ننتظر بعد؟ و شكرا"

 قريب جدا من الترند النازل على اليومي

----------


## FADEL

> الاخ العزيز لا اعتقد اننا سوف نحتاج الى تبريد في هذه الصفقه
> وعلى كل الاحوال التبريد حسب كل شخص انا مثلا 50 نقطه بشرط في موقع تكون فيه مقاومه
> قوية لاقوم بالتعزيز  
> والراي الاخير للاخ عرابي وفقه الله وفك كربته  
> مع التقدير

  

> في العادة اخذ من 50 الى 100 نقطة مربح ثم اخرج

 إن شاء الله كلنا نخرج بربح وفير ألف شكر لتعاونكم و الربح الحقيقي بمشاركتكم الأخوية و محبتكم الصادقة  :Eh S(7):

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

لا تخافوا من وصول السعر الى (  ؟؟؟؟؟؟)   على فريم الديلي كما في الشارت المرفق لانه سيهبط كثيرا من هناك على الفايبو المتحرك

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

قد يصل السعر الى النقط الحمراء وهذا ممكن حسب خبرتي للفايبو المتحرك لكنها نقطة ارتداد قوية للاسفل

----------


## ابو لاما

صفقة اليورو دولار التبريد كل 100 نقطة لوقف الخسارة بعد 300 نقطة . :Regular Smile:  لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو حذيفه

دكتورنا و رأيك في هذه الفرصة؟؟؟ EURGBP

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

ليست فرصة مكتملة الشروط اما اذا كان الحساب يتحمل فلا باس من التبريد على 100 نقطة والله اعلم

----------


## ابو حذيفه

> ليست فرصة مكتملة الشروط اما اذا كان الحساب يتحمل فلا باس من التبريد على 100 نقطة والله اعلم

   عُـــلم يالغالي........ :Good:

----------


## muhxp

مذاذ حصل لليورو دولار هل ندخل بيع الان ام لا

----------


## ابو لاما

> مذاذ حصل لليورو دولار هل ندخل بيع الان ام لا

 نصيحتئ يا غالي ادخل بيع يورو دولار بعد اقفال السوق الامريكي. :Regular Smile:

----------


## muhxp

متى يقفل السوق الامريكي 
بعد كم ساعة ارجو الرد سريعا

----------


## FADEL

> نصيحتئ يا غالي ادخل بيع يورو دولار بعد اقفال السوق الامريكي.

 أخي عرابي كنت قد دخلت بيع من 3230 على اليورو دولار و أخذت عقد تبريد من 3270 و خرجت بربح 10 نقاط لأن وضع اليورو ترند صاعد و لو كان هابط لكانت فرصتنا أقفلت بربح وفير و سأعاود الدخول إذا عاد للصعود و حقق شروطنا من نقاط أعلى هل أنا مخطئ؟ :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابو لاما

> متى يقفل السوق الامريكي 
> بعد كم ساعة ارجو الرد سريعا

 بعد 6 ساعات من الان لكن ادخل بعد 7 ساعات افضل . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> أخي عرابي كنت قد دخلت بيع من 3230 على اليورو دولار و أخذت عقد تبريد من 2370 و خرجت بربح 10 نقاط لأن وضع اليورو ترند صاعد و لو كان هابط لكانت فرصتنا أقفلت بربح وفير و سأعاود الدخول إذا عاد للصعود و حقق شروطنا من نقاط أعلى هل أنا مخطئ؟

 نعم احسنت الشروط كلها متوفرة وممتازة والمشكلة الوحيدة هي وجودنا الان في الفترة الامريكية والتئ لا ينطبق فيها للاسف الشديد اي منطق لذلك دخلت في هيدج وسوف اعاود التعزيز بيع في نهاية الفترة الامريكية بعد 7 ساعات . :Regular Smile:  لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## عبدالله المعايطة

> دكتورنا و رأيك في هذه الفرصة؟؟؟ EURGBP

 اخي شو التمبلت اللي تستخدمو؟ 
الصورة غير صحيحة

----------


## ابو حذيفه

> اخي شو التمبلت اللي تستخدمو؟ 
> الصورة غير صحيحة

    اين الخلل ؟؟؟  :016:

----------


## عبدالله المعايطة

> اين الخلل ؟؟؟

 نعم هذه الرسمة الصحيحة حيث ان الملكي على فريم 4 ساعات
ما زال عند الخط المتقطع.
والرقم اللي بالصورة 93.10 من وين جبته؟ :016:

----------


## ابو حذيفه

والرقم اللي بالصورة 93.10 من وين جبته؟ :016: [/quote]   
اخي مع التمبلت كما رفعه الدكتور؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## FADEL

> نعم احسنت الشروط كلها متوفرة وممتازة والمشكلة الوحيدة هي وجودنا الان في الفترة الامريكية والتئ لا ينطبق فيها للاسف الشديد اي منطق لذلك دخلت في هيدج وسوف اعاود التعزيز بيع في نهاية الفترة الامريكية بعد 7 ساعات . لكم كل الود والتقدير .

 من اليوم سأعمل مع مؤشر عرابي على العمياني يعني اللي شايفه أنه بيجيب نقاطه مهما عكس السوق معه و اليورو - دولار تحت 3230  يعني اللي دخل على 3230 عندما تحققت الشروط و فتح عقد تبريد بعد انعكاس 40 نقطة يجيب 40 نقطة بالحقيقة مؤشرات رائعة يا أبو عون العبقري و محتاجة قوة قلب و شوية ثقة ربنا يبارك فيك   و خمس وردااااااااااااااااااااااااااات + زقفة   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  +  :015:

----------


## muhxp

انا اعمل على تمبلت العرابي والاخ فهد
وعند التوافق ادخل واحتاج الى تعزيز ولكن لله الحمد الاسبوع الحالي كله ارباح ولله الحمد والفضل

----------


## ابو لاما

> من اليوم سأعمل مع مؤشر عرابي على العمياني يعني اللي شايفه أنه بيجيب نقاطه مهما عكس السوق معه و اليورو - دولار تحت 3230  يعني اللي دخل على 3230 عندما تحققت الشروط و فتح عقد تبريد بعد انعكاس 40 نقطة يجيب 40 نقطة بالحقيقة مؤشرات رائعة يا أبو عون العبقري و محتاجة قوة قلب و شوية ثقة ربنا يبارك فيك   و خمس وردااااااااااااااااااااااااااات + زقفة   +

  

> انا اعمل على تمبلت العرابي والاخ فهد
> وعند التوافق ادخل واحتاج الى تعزيز ولكن لله الحمد الاسبوع الحالي كله ارباح ولله الحمد والفضل

 مبروك لكم جميعا ودعواتكم لاخوكم بالغيب . :Regular Smile:

----------


## muhxp

اخ عرابي مارايك باليورو دولار

----------


## ابو لاما

> اخ عرابي مارايك باليورو دولار

 بيييييييييييييييييع . :Regular Smile:

----------


## muhxp

هل هناك تعزيز ام لا

----------


## ابو لاما

> هل هناك تعزيز ام لا

 التعزيز موجود . :Regular Smile:

----------


## muhxp

اليورو دولار في ارتفاع الى اين سيصل

----------


## ابو لاما

> اليورو دولار في ارتفاع الى اين سيصل

 لا اظنه سيصل ابعد من هذه النقاط والله اعلم . :Regular Smile:

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

قلت لكم بانه سيصل الىنقط الفايبو المتحرك على الديلي في مشاركة سابقة وها هو وصل وهي نقطة ارتداد قوية حسب خبرتي به والله اعلم يعني الان بيع مؤكد كل الشروط مكتملة والباقي على الرزاق الذي بيده الملك
تحياتي

----------


## atif

الاخ عرابي جزاك الله خيرا على الاستراتيجية الرائعة
سؤال لوتكرمت نزلت المؤشرات والتمبلت ولكن لم تخرج الشارتات كما هي موجودة لديكم 
ممكن تحددلي ملفات التمبلت وملفات المؤشرات لانني لم استطع التفريق بينهم وشكرا لك اخ عرابي

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

[quote=Dr_mahmoud;960640]لا تخافوا من وصول السعر الى (  ؟؟؟؟؟؟)   على فريم الديلي كما في الشارت المرفق لانه سيهبط كثيرا من هناك على الفايبو المتحرك
هذه هي المشاركة والمقصود النقط الحمراء الموجودة على الشارتالذي ارفقته

----------


## محمد فهد

> لا اظنه سيصل ابعد من هذه النقاط والله اعلم .

 نعم يادكتور عرابي وذلك لأنه كمل شكل هارمونيك ووصل لخط الترند اليومي الهابط اما اذا كسر الترند ممكن ان يوصل الى 1.3937 كما في الشكل:

----------


## ابو لاما

> نعم يادكتور عرابي وذلك لأنه كمل شكل هارمونيك ووصل لخط الترند اليومي الهابط اما اذا كسر الترند ممكن ان يوصل الى 1.3937 كما في الشكل:

 بارك الله فيك اخئ الكريم . :Regular Smile:

----------


## تريدر2000

إن شاء الله اليورو يبدأ هبوط من مستوى فايبو يومي 50% معزز بإكتمال نموذج الهارمونك وتشبع مؤشرات الشراء ووصول السعر للخط السميك على فريم 4 س..
هدف أول 3132 والله تعالى أعلم

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

فقط للمتابعة وتحين الفرصة

----------


## al7otq8

الاخ عرابي ااالله يبارك فيك  الخط الاصفر اللي تحت _ _ _ _ بهذا الشكل على مؤشرك عرابي هل يعتبر حاجز او مامدي قوتة ولكم جزيل الشكر والامتنان

----------


## 10pips

دكتور محمود ممكن توضح ما هو الفايبو المتحرك وماذا تقصد به ؟ .. لو يكون على شارت افضل

----------


## ابو لاما

> الاخ عرابي ااالله يبارك فيك الخط الاصفر اللي تحت _ _ _ _ بهذا الشكل على مؤشرك عرابي هل يعتبر حاجز او مامدي قوتة ولكم جزيل الشكر والامتنان

 هذه نقطة بداء الارتداد وفيها احتمال 50 % ان يحدث منها الارتداد وانا غالبا ما ابداء منها صفقاتي في الفريمات الاقل مع اتجاه الترند او في فريم الاربعة ساعات مع التحليل الاساسي المؤيد . :Regular Smile:  لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

هذا هو الفايبو المتحرك ويحتاج لخبرة يا غالي

----------


## 10pips

بارك الله فيك على التوضيح .. حاليا خلينا على الفايبو الثابت  :012:

----------


## nouk_101

كيف حالكم مع اليورو يا شباب ، والله تعبنا اليورو الناهرده 
لكن ان شاء الله متفائل خير بالارتداد من هنا فى الفتره الاسيويه
يا مسهل يا رب

----------


## Dr.Ashraf

Dr.Orabi 
Any news about the Time Indicator ( the new one)....Thanx

----------


## ابو لاما

> Dr.Orabi  Any news about the Time Indicator ( the new one)....Thanx

 مؤشر الزمن الجديد اثبت عدم دقته نحتاج لمؤشر الاخ طارق حسين لنجربه ونرئ كيف هو . :Regular Smile:  ارجو ان يرفقه الاستاذ طارق حسين فحسب ما ارئ من الصور التئ ارفقها هو المؤشر الممتاز . :Regular Smile:  لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## fundays22

> مؤشر الزمن الجديد اثبت عدم دقته نحتاج لمؤشر الاخ طارق حسين لنجربه ونرئ كيف هو . ارجو ان يرفقه الاستاذ طارق حسين فحسب ما ارئ من الصور التئ ارفقها هو المؤشر الممتاز . لكم كل الود والتقدير .

 الاخ الفاضل ابو عون
بعد التحية
هذا موشر الزمن والذي قام بعملة الاستاذ والاخ الكريم محمود عامر جزاة الله عنا خير الجزاء 
واحب ان انوة ان هذا الموشر هو الموشر الاولي والاخ محمود عامر يقوم الان بالتعديل علية حتي يكون في اكمل صورة باذن الله 
جزاك الله خيرا اخي ابو عون وغفر الله لك ولوالديك  
همسة
ياريت اللي يجرب الموشر يدعو للاخ الفاضل صاحب الموشر الاخ الكريم محمود عامر
وجزاكم اله خيرا

----------


## nouk_101

> الاخ الفاضل ابو عون
> بعد التحية
> هذا موشر الزمن والذي قام بعملة الاستاذ والاخ الكريم محمود عامر جزاة الله عنا خير الجزاء 
> واحب ان انوة ان هذا الموشر هو الموشر الاولي والاخ محمود عامر يقوم الان بالتعديل علية حتي يكون في اكمل صورة باذن الله 
> جزاك الله خيرا اخي ابو عون وغفر الله لك ولوالديك  
> همسة
> ياريت اللي يجرب الموشر يدعو للاخ الفاضل صاحب الموشر الاخ الكريم محمود عامر
> وجزاكم اله خيرا

 الله يبارك فيك اخى 
ممكن ارفاق المؤشر مع التيمب له 
عشان الظاهر ان له اعدادات خاصه لانو عندى لا يظهر شموع بالاسفل مجرد اربع مستويات فارغه بلا شموع بها ، بارك الله فيك 
و الشكر والدعاء موصول للزعيم ابو عون
همسه ايه رايك فى حركه اليورو ابو عون مازال مطمئن للبيع؟

----------


## ابو لاما

> الاخ الفاضل ابو عون
> بعد التحية
> هذا موشر الزمن والذي قام بعملة الاستاذ والاخ الكريم محمود عامر جزاة الله عنا خير الجزاء 
> واحب ان انوة ان هذا الموشر هو الموشر الاولي والاخ محمود عامر يقوم الان بالتعديل علية حتي يكون في اكمل صورة باذن الله 
> جزاك الله خيرا اخي ابو عون وغفر الله لك ولوالديك  
> همسة
> ياريت اللي يجرب الموشر يدعو للاخ الفاضل صاحب الموشر الاخ الكريم محمود عامر
> وجزاكم اله خيرا

  :AA:  :AA:  :AA: جزاك الله الف خير اخي الكريم وجارئ التجربة . :Regular Smile:  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  اللهم ارحم الاخ الكريم محمود عامر رحمة واسعة من عندك واجمعنا واياه في الجنة . :Regular Smile:  لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## fundays22

> الله يبارك فيك اخى 
> ممكن ارفاق المؤشر مع التيمب له 
> عشان الظاهر ان له اعدادات خاصه لانو عندى لا يظهر شموع بالاسفل مجرد اربع مستويات فارغه بلا شموع بها ، بارك الله فيك 
> و الشكر والدعاء موصول للزعيم ابو عون
> همسه ايه رايك فى حركه اليورو ابو عون مازال مطمئن للبيع؟

 جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم
اخي اقفل البرنامج وشغلة تاني وسوف تظهر المستويات مع الشموع
اخي لا تنسي الدعاء للاخ الكريم الفاضل محمود عامر
جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم

----------


## fundays22

> جزاك الله الف خير اخي الكريم وجارئ التجربة . اللهم ارحم الاخ الكريم محمود عامر رحمة واسعة من عندك واجمعنا واياه في الجنة . لكم كل الود والتقدير .

 جزاك الله خيرا اخي ابو عون
وانت صاحب انبتة الاولي والبذرة لاولي في هذا الموضوع
والاخ الكريم محمود عامر اول من عمل هذا الموشر من نوعة واول من ابتكر هذا الموشر وهذة كلمة حق تقال لة ف غيابة
جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء

----------


## محمد ياسين

اخواني لكم جزيل الشكر للمشاركةبما لديكم  انما لم يعمل المؤشر لدي ما يظهر هو الخطوط وسل وباي انما بدون الشموع   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## fundays22

> اخواني لكم جزيل الشكر للمشاركةبما لديكم  انما لم يعمل المؤشر لدي ما يظهر هو الخطوط وسل وباي انما بدون الشموع

 اخي الكريم
اغلق البرنامج وشغلة مرة اخري

----------


## محمد ياسين

> اخي الكريم
> اغلق البرنامج وشغلة مرة اخري

 لم يظهر شيء عدا الخطوط اخي بعد اعادة تشغيل البرنامج   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## fundays22

> لم يظهر شيء عدا الخطوط اخي بعد اعادة تشغيل البرنامج

 اخي ضع هذين الموشرين ثم شغل البرنامج ثم اغلقة ثم شغلة
وباذن الله سوف يعمل معك

----------


## مصطفى البنان

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## fundays22

الاخوة الذين لم يعمل معهم الموشر يرجي اتباع هذة التعليمات 
  دوس دبل كليك علي الموشر سوف تظهر قائمة ادخل علي common وبعد كدة هتلاقي allow dell import علم عليها صح ثم دوس اوكي
وبعد كدة ادخل علي tools  option expert advisors  ثم علم صح علي  allow dll import   و conferm dll   و    allow external  ثم دوس اوكي ثم اغلق البرنامج وشغلة مرة اخري وباذن الله سوف يعمل جرب كدة وقولي ايى الاخبار

----------


## fundays22

الاخوة الذين يعانون من مشكلة ان الموشر لم يعمل معهم هل تم حل المشكلة
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## fundays22

الاخوة الافاضل لا تنسو الدعاء لاخيكم محمود عامر صاحب الموشر واول من ابتكرة ووضعو لنا بدون مقابل 
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## ysewellam

> الاخوة الافاضل لا تنسو الدعاء لاخيكم محمود عامر صاحب الموشر واول من ابتكرة ووضعو لنا بدون مقابل 
> جزاكم الله خيرا

 جزاه الله خيرا ،وجعله فى ميزان حسناته...اللهم اّمين

----------


## طارق حسين

> مؤشر الزمن الجديد اثبت عدم دقته نحتاج لمؤشر الاخ طارق حسين لنجربه ونرئ كيف هو . ارجو ان يرفقه الاستاذ طارق حسين فحسب ما ارئ من الصور التئ ارفقها هو المؤشر الممتاز . لكم كل الود والتقدير .

 اخي الكريم مؤشر الزمن تحت التطوير وحتى تتمكن من معرفة مكان الشمعة الصحيحة يجب التنقل بين الفريمات . و استاذنا محمود عامر بارك الله فيه يعمل على تطويرة . ولكم كل الود

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

متابعة

----------


## محمد ياسين

> الاخوة الذين يعانون من مشكلة ان الموشر لم يعمل معهم هل تم حل المشكلة
> جزاكم الله خيرا

 لك جزيل الشكر اخي   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  

> الاخوة الذين لم يعمل معهم الموشر يرجي اتباع هذة التعليمات 
> دوس دبل كليك علي الموشر سوف تظهر قائمة ادخل علي common وبعد كدة هتلاقي allow dell import علم عليها صح ثم دوس اوكيok هدول وين ؟ وبعد كدة ادخل علي tools option expert advisors ثم علم صح علي allow dll import و conferm dll و allow external ثم دوس اوكي ثم اغلق البرنامج وشغلة مرة اخري وباذن الله سوف يعمل جرب كدة وقولي ايى الاخبار

 سوالي ضمن اللون الاحمر

----------


## محمد ياسين

> لك جزيل الشكر اخي      سوالي ضمن اللون الاحمر

 مشي الحال مشكورين لجهودكم    :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## akkam

فرصة بيع اليوره والهدف 500 نقطه على الاقل

----------


## ابو سلمى

على بركة   الله    نشارك في الموضوع    
تسجيل حضور  ومتابعة    ولو انها متاخرة شوية   بس  معلهش كل سنة وانتم طيبين  وعاد الله  علينا وعلى الامة  العيد الاضحى المبارك بكل خير

----------


## ابو لاما

> فرصة بيع اليوره والهدف 500 نقطه على الاقل

 ان شاء الله . :Regular Smile:   

> على بركة الله نشارك في الموضوع  
> تسجيل حضور ومتابعة ولو انها متاخرة شوية بس معلهش كل سنة وانتم طيبين وعاد الله علينا وعلى الامة العيد الاضحى المبارك بكل خير

 وانت طيب ان شاءالله . :Regular Smile:  ويا هلا فيك حللت اهلا ونزلت سهلا . :Regular Smile:  المؤشرات والتمبلت في اول مشاركة في الموضوع . :Regular Smile:  لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## nouk_101

> الاخوة الذين يعانون من مشكلة ان الموشر لم يعمل معهم هل تم حل المشكلة
> جزاكم الله خيرا

 الحمد الله اشتغل اخى الكريم ، بس ممكن شرح سريع لكيفيه استخدامه ؟؟ 
بارك الله لكم و للاخ محمود عمر و لصاحب اول خط فى الطريقه الزعيم ابو عون ، نسال الله التوفيق

----------


## ابو لاما

> اخي الكريم مؤشر الزمن تحت التطوير وحتى تتمكن من معرفة مكان الشمعة الصحيحة يجب التنقل بين الفريمات . و استاذنا محمود عامر بارك الله فيه يعمل على تطويرة . ولكم كل الود

 تسلم عزيزي طارق حسين واذا امكن تزويدنا بالكود سورس الاصلي اي بصيغة mql حتئ نتمكن من مساعدتكم في تعديله فانا لدي خبرة في برمجة المؤشرات الئ حد ما . :Regular Smile:  وجزاكم الله الف خير . :Regular Smile:  لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## محمد ياسين

> اخي الكريم مؤشر الزمن تحت التطوير وحتى تتمكن من معرفة مكان الشمعة الصحيحة يجب التنقل بين الفريمات . و استاذنا محمود عامر بارك الله فيه يعمل على تطويرة . ولكم كل الود

 اخي طارق  هل لك ان تشرح بإيجاز عن طريقة عمل المؤشر  هل يتم الشراء عند ظهور الشمعة اسفل المؤشر  والبيع بالعكس ولكم جزيل الشكر   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابو لاما

> الحمد الله اشتغل اخى الكريم ، بس ممكن شرح سريع لكيفيه استخدامه ؟؟ 
> بارك الله لكم و للاخ محمود عمر و لصاحب اول خط فى الطريقه الزعيم ابو عون ، نسال الله التوفيق

 جزاك الله الف خير عزيزي . :Regular Smile:  لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## طارق حسين

> اخي طارق   هل لك ان تشرح بإيجاز عن طريقة عمل المؤشر  هل يتم الشراء عند ظهور الشمعة اسفل المؤشر  والبيع بالعكس ولكم جزيل الشكر

 اخي الكريم بيع عند تغير لون الشمعة للاحمر في منطقة البيع والشراء عند تغير لون الشمعة للازرق في منطقة الشراء طبعا مع تطابق باقي شروط الاستراتيجية.  وفي المرفق تم تطوير المؤشر حتى لا يتم التنقل بين الفريمات . وبارك الله فيه استاذنا محمود عامر وجزاه كل خير

----------


## fundays22

السلام عليكم
اليكم احدث نسخة من موشر التايمنج لصاحبة الاستاذ الجليل الفاضل الاستاذ محمود عامر
وهذة النسجة ليس النسخة الاخير فالاستاذ محمود مع الوقت يقوم بالتعديل علي هذا الموشر
جزاة الله عنا خير الجزاء وغفر الله له وبارك الله لة في مالة واهلة
ياريت الدعاء لصاحب الموشر فهو سهر وتابع وطور من اجلنا والا يريد منا الا الدعاء لة بالخير
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## ابو لاما

> اخي الكريم بيع عند تغير لون الشمعة للاحمر في منطقة البيع والشراء عند تغير لون الشمعة للازرق في منطقة الشراء طبعا مع تطابق باقي شروط الاستراتيجية.  وفي المرفق تم تطوير المؤشر حتى لا يتم التنقل بين الفريمات . وبارك الله فيه استاذنا محمود عامر وجزاه كل خير

  

> السلام عليكم اليكم احدث نسخة من موشر التايمنج لصاحبة الاستاذ الجليل الفاضل الاستاذ محمود عامر وهذة النسجة ليس النسخة الاخير فالاستاذ محمود مع الوقت يقوم بالتعديل علي هذا الموشر جزاة الله عنا خير الجزاء وغفر الله له وبارك الله لة في مالة واهلة ياريت الدعاء لصاحب الموشر فهو سهر وتابع وطور من اجلنا والا يريد منا الا الدعاء لة بالخير جزاكم الله خيرا

 جزاكم الله الف الف الف خير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم اليكم احدث نسخة من موشر التايمنج لصاحبة الاستاذ الجليل الفاضل الاستاذ محمود عامر وهذة النسجة ليس النسخة الاخير فالاستاذ محمود مع الوقت يقوم بالتعديل علي هذا الموشر جزاة الله عنا خير الجزاء وغفر الله له وبارك الله لة في مالة واهلة ياريت الدعاء لصاحب الموشر فهو سهر وتابع وطور من اجلنا والا يريد منا الا الدعاء لة بالخير جزاكم الله خيرا

 جزاء الله الاستاذ الفاضل محمود عامر الف الف خير علئ هذا المؤشر الاعجوبة بصراحة واتمنئ من الجميع تنزيله واستخدامه ديمو حتئ نحسن استخدامه بالاضافة للمؤشرات الاخرئ . :Regular Smile:  لكم كل الودوالتقدير . :Regular Smile:   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## mu7amd

> جزاء الله الاستاذ الفاضل محمود عامر الف الف خير علئ هذا المؤشر الاعجوبة بصراحة واتمنئ من الجميع تنزيله واستخدامه ديمو حتئ نحسن استخدامه بالاضافة للمؤشرات الاخرئ . لكم كل الودوالتقدير .

 هل ننزل المءشر باعداته من دون اي تعديل؟

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

روح الجماعة وحب التعاون من مقومات النجاح وما خاطب الله المؤمنين الا بالجمع فلم يقل:يا مؤمن وانما يا مؤمنين دمتم بكل انواع المحبة والاخوة النابعة من فيض الايمان وجزاكم الله جميعا كل خير والحمد لله ان اكرمنا بثلة وكوكبة من العلماء العاملين  اللهم اجز عنا كل من كان له بذرة خير في هذا العمل كل خير واطرح فيه وبذريته الخير والبركة امين

----------


## mu7amd

لم يظهر عندي شي ما هو السبب امءشر فاضي بدون اي مؤشرات ؟

----------


## fundays22

> جزاء الله الاستاذ الفاضل محمود عامر الف الف خير علئ هذا المؤشر الاعجوبة بصراحة واتمنئ من الجميع تنزيله واستخدامه ديمو حتئ نحسن استخدامه بالاضافة للمؤشرات الاخرئ . لكم كل الودوالتقدير .

 جزاك الله خيرا اخي ابو عون فانت صاحب فضل بعد فضل الله علينا جميعا والاستاذ محمود رجل مبرمج عبقري جزاة الله عنا خير الجزاء

----------


## ابو لاما

> هل ننزل المءشر باعداته من دون اي تعديل؟

 نعم نفس المؤشر بدون تعديل . :Regular Smile:  لكن سنعمل به ديمو حتئ نطمئن . :Regular Smile:  لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابو لاما

> روح الجماعة وحب التعاون من مقومات النجاح وما خاطب الله المؤمنين الا بالجمع فلم يقل:يا مؤمن وانما يا مؤمنين دمتم بكل انواع المحبة والاخوة النابعة من فيض الايمان وجزاكم الله جميعا كل خير والحمد لله ان اكرمنا بثلة وكوكبة من العلماء العاملين  اللهم اجز عنا كل من كان له بذرة خير في هذا العمل كل خير واطرح فيه وبذريته الخير والبركة امين

 امين يا رب العالمين . :Regular Smile:

----------


## fundays22

> لم يظهر عندي شي ما هو السبب امءشر فاضي بدون اي مؤشرات ؟

 اخي لابد من وجود موشر cog في البرنامج لانة مرتبط بموشر التايمنج
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## ابو لاما

> لم يظهر عندي شي ما هو السبب امءشر فاضي بدون اي مؤشرات ؟

 قم بوضع علامة صح علئ المربع الفارغ في القائمة الاولئ allow dll . :Regular Smile:  لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابو لاما

> جزاك الله خيرا اخي ابو عون فانت صاحب فضل بعد فضل الله علينا جميعا والاستاذ محمود رجل مبرمج عبقري جزاة الله عنا خير الجزاء

 الفضل لله اولا واخيرا والحمدلله والاستاذ محمود عامر جزاءه الله الف خير سوف يكمل اكثر من نصف النجاح للاستراتيجية جزاءه الله عنا الف الف الف خير . :Regular Smile:  لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## فيصل-أبو سعيد

الأخ فن دايز الأخ طارق حسين  الأخ (الغائب عن المنتدى الحاضر في قلوبنا) محمود عامر  جزاكم الله كل خير على المؤشر الجديد  جاري التنزيل والتجربة  لكم كل الود

----------


## 10pips

شباب فرصة بيع رائعة على اليورو/دولار فريم الربع ساعة .. ترند هابط ايضا فريم الاربع ساعات يدعم دخولنا هذه شارت للتوضيح : 
 نلاحظ تشبع الستوكاستك + منطقة بيع قوية + شمعة المعدل 0.81 .. ننتظر اول شمعة تبدأ هبوط وندخل باذن الله  .. اسئلكم الدعاء ليوفقني ربي في امتحاني  
فريم الربع ساعة   
هذا على فريم ال 5 دقائق

----------


## ابو لاما

> شباب فرصة بيع رائعة على اليورو/دولار فريم الربع ساعة .. ترند هابط ايضا فريم الاربع ساعات يدعم دخولنا هذه شارت للتوضيح : 
> نلاحظ تشبع الستوكاستك + منطقة بيع قوية + شمعة المعدل 0.81 .. ننتظر اول شمعة تبدأ هبوط وندخل باذن الله .. اسئلكم الدعاء ليوفقني ربي في امتحاني  
> فريم الربع ساعة   
> هذا على فريم ال 5 دقائق

 \ما شاء الله علئ الاجادة وربنا يوفقك يا رب في الامتحان  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands: . :Regular Smile:  لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

هذه الاستراتيجية باضافة مؤشر الاخ المبدع محمود عامر وارجو من المشرف استبداله بالملف في المشاركة الاولئ وجزاك الله الف خير اخ ومشرف وحبيبنا الاستاذ القدير سمير صيام . :Regular Smile:  لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## 10pips

*انصح باضافة هذا المؤشر وهو من صنع الاستاذ وضاح عطار بارك الله فيه .. لاحظ في الشارت متى ما اجتمعت اشارة المؤشر بيع او شراء مع احدى خطوط مؤشر مركز الثقل تكون النتائج رائعة والحمدلله , لاحظو كيف الارتداد يكون مباشرة بعد الاشارة .. فهو يمثل مستويات قوية , وهذا طبيعي فمتى اجتمع  نتاج عباقرة المنتدى واساتذتنا خرجنا بطريقة تداول متكاملة باذن الله*

----------


## 10pips

مبروك لمن دخل معي الفرصة حققت اكثر من 60 نقطة .. والسعر الان يقف عند مستوى 76 فيبوناتشي احتمال الارتداد من عنده .. نلقاكم في فرص اخرى ان شاء الله  :Asvc:

----------


## muhannad22

الف شكر للاخ محمود عامر على المؤشر 
والشكر الجزيل للاخ عرابي على المتابعه والردود الجميلة 
والله يوفقكم وان شاء الله فالكم الربح الوفير  
بس ياليت شرح لاستخدام مؤشر محمود عامر ، لانه عندي مو ظاهر الا الخطوط  ومو مبين اي شموع او اشارات للبيع او الشراء !

----------


## mu7amd

> *انصح باضافة هذا المؤشر وهو من صنع الاستاذ وضاح عطار بارك الله فيه .. لاحظ في الشارت متى ما اجتمعت اشارة المؤشر بيع او شراء مع احدى خطوط مؤشر مركز الثقل تكون النتائج رائعة والحمدلله , لاحظو كيف الارتداد يكون مباشرة بعد الاشارة .. فهو يمثل مستويات قوية , وهذا طبيعي فمتى اجتمع  نتاج عباقرة المنتدى واساتذتنا خرجنا بطريقة تداول متكاملة باذن الله*

 ياريت ترفق التمبلت او القالب لمؤشراتك لو سمحت

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

[quote=عرابي;962319]قم بوضع علامة صح علئ المربع الفارغ في القائمة الاولئ allow dll . :Regular Smile:  لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  هل قرأت هذه المشاركة ايها السائل

----------


## fundays22

> الف شكر للاخ محمود عامر على المؤشر 
> والشكر الجزيل للاخ عرابي على المتابعه والردود الجميلة 
> والله يوفقكم وان شاء الله فالكم الربح الوفير  
> بس ياليت شرح لاستخدام مؤشر محمود عامر ، لانه عندي مو ظاهر الا الخطوط  ومو مبين اي شموع او اشارات للبيع او الشراء !

 قم بوضع علامة صح علئ المربع الفارغ في القائمة الاولئ allow dll .

----------


## al7otq8

واالله يااخوان صاحب مؤشر عرابي يستاهل الدعاء االله يبارك فية ويرزقة رزق الحلال اشااااللة شوفو يااخوان الين من وين ارتد  للاسف انا ماعرف ارفق صورة الجارت ويسلم ابو عوون والقائمين علية

----------


## طارق حسين

> الأخ فن دايز الأخ طارق حسين  الأخ (الغائب عن المنتدى الحاضر في قلوبنا) محمود عامر  جزاكم الله كل خير على المؤشر الجديد  جاري التنزيل والتجربة  لكم كل الود

 بارك الله فيك اخي  واشكر استاذنا والعبقري محمود عامر الذي استجاب لهذا الطلب بكل رحابة صدر وجزاه الله كل خير .

----------


## الـحـقـيـقـة

جزاكم الله خير 
عند تشغيل مؤشر محمود عامر يطلع نافذة بها كلام كثير و تغلق الميتاتريدر فورا 
هل هناك حل ؟

----------


## shady2500

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
اولا انا اسف لعدم الرد منذ بدء الموضوع و ارجو المعذرة لانى لا استطيع وصف مااريد قوله و لكن تقبلونى ابن او اخا اصغر لكم و أسأل الله الهلى العظيم الرحمن الرحيم ان يأتيكم فى الدنيا حسنة و فى الاخرة حسنة و يجزيكم خير و يزيدكم علما و ايمانا و الحمدلله بان الموضوع الان اصبح شبه مكتمل , لما ؟ لان يد الله مع الجماعه و يجب التعاون مع بعضنا البعض و ها هنا نحن نرى الثمار و الحمدلله الذى وفق الاخوة و الله يجزيكم جميعا و كل من كتب حرف ليفيد الاخرين ان شاء الله !! و السلام عليكم و رحمة اللله و بركاته !!

----------


## shady2500

بالنسبة لؤشر استاذنا محمود عامر فانه لا يعمل عندى على الميتاتريدر و وضعت علمة صح على dll مثلم قال الاخوة و قفلت و وفتحت مفيش فايدة و حتر راستارت الجهاز و مابدوه يشتغل .. ارجو الافاده و جزا الله اخونا محمود عامر و صاحب الموضوع الاصلى الذى موراح ننسه اخونا ابوعون و الاخ طارق حسين و الجميع ان شاء الله !! السلام عليكم و رحمة اللله و بركاته!!

----------


## الـحـقـيـقـة

اخي عرابي 
هل تستخدم تمبلت الفهد ام تمبلت orabi ? 
وهناك 2 مؤشر لمركز الثقل كل منهما يرسم خطوط
Center of Gravity
Center of Gravity 1 
فأي منهما تستخدمه أنت وتنصح به ؟ 
وهل ندري تعديلات على مؤشر Center of Gravity  ام نضعة ونتاجر عليه فقط ؟

----------


## ابو لاما

> واالله يااخوان صاحب مؤشر عرابي يستاهل الدعاء االله يبارك فية ويرزقة رزق الحلال اشااااللة شوفو يااخوان الين من وين ارتد للاسف انا ماعرف ارفق صورة الجارت ويسلم ابو عوون والقائمين علية

 جزاك الله الف خير اخئ الكريم والمؤشر ساهم فيه كوكبة من نجوم هذا المنتدئ وهم الاخ ابراهيم نصار والاخ محمود عامروالاخ المحرر الصحفي والاخ طارق حسين والاخ ديد سول والاخ ابو سلطان والاخ البراق وكوكبة اخرئ ساهمت في نجاح الاستراتيجية وتطويرها وبقاءها منهم الاخ الدكتور محمود والاخ محمد طه والاخ سونا والاخ فايندز وكوكبة اخرئ اعتذر لعدم اسعاف ذاكرتي لذكر اسماءهم . :Regular Smile:  لكم جميعا كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> اخي عرابي 
> هل تستخدم تمبلت الفهد ام تمبلت orabi ? 
> وهناك 2 مؤشر لمركز الثقل كل منهما يرسم خطوط
> Center of Gravity
> Center of Gravity 1 
> فأي منهما تستخدمه أنت وتنصح به ؟

 اخئ الكريم نزل الملف الجديد من المشاركة الاولئ تمت  اضافته اليوم وقد اثبت نجاحه الفائق وهو تمبلت عرابي الجديد . :Regular Smile:  لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## muhannad22

اخواني اللي اشتغل معاهم مؤشر محمود عامر  
هل المؤشر هكذا صحيح والا فيه شموع يجب ان تظهر داخله ?

----------


## ابو لاما

> جزاكم الله خير 
> عند تشغيل مؤشر محمود عامر يطلع نافذة بها كلام كثير و تغلق الميتاتريدر فورا 
> هل هناك حل ؟

 لا بد ان تحدث الميتاتريدر او تنزل واحد جديد من هنا www.alforex.com  . :Regular Smile:   

> بالنسبة لؤشر استاذنا محمود عامر فانه لا يعمل عندى على الميتاتريدر و وضعت علمة صح على dll مثلم قال الاخوة و قفلت و وفتحت مفيش فايدة و حتر راستارت الجهاز و مابدوه يشتغل .. ارجو الافاده و جزا الله اخونا محمود عامر و صاحب الموضوع الاصلى الذى موراح ننسه اخونا ابوعون و الاخ طارق حسين و الجميع ان شاء الله !! السلام عليكم و رحمة اللله و بركاته!!

 حدث الميتاتريدر او نزل واحد جديد من هنا www.alforex.com . :Regular Smile:  ثم نزل الملف الموجود في المشاركة الاولئ وضع كل المؤشرات في امكنتها لا بد من وضع كل المؤشرات واستخدام التمبلت المرفق عرابي . :Regular Smile:  لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> اخواني اللي اشتغل معاهم مؤشر محمود عامر  
> هل المؤشر هكذا صحيح والا فيه شموع يجب ان تظهر داخله ?

 لا بد من ظهور شموع المفترض ان تضع كل المؤشرات عندك مؤشر ناقص هو cog  :Regular Smile:  تجده في الملف نفسه . :Regular Smile:  لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## تريدر2000

ليعمل مؤشر الزمن يجب ضبط الأعدادات في الميتاتريدر كما في الصوره  
Tools > Options > Expert Advisor 
بالتوفيق

----------


## fundays22

جزاكم الله خيرا ويد الله مع الجماعة وشكر خاص للاستاذ الدكتور ابو عون والاخ الفاضل الكريم الذي يحب الخير للاخوة الاستاذ محمود عامر وغفر الله لنا جميعا

----------


## الـحـقـيـقـة

جزاك الله خير للرد اخي عرابي 
لكن هناك 2 مؤشر لمركز الثقل كل منهما يرسم خطوط
Center of Gravity
Center of Gravity 1 
فأي منهما تستخدمه أنت وتنصح به ؟

----------


## ابو لاما

> جزاك الله خير للرد اخي عرابي 
> لكن هناك 2 مؤشر لمركز الثقل كل منهما يرسم خطوط
> Center of Gravity
> Center of Gravity 1 
> فأي منهما تستخدمه أنت وتنصح به ؟

 انا استخدم الاثنين لانه يوجد حد لعدد المرات التئ تستخدم فيها المؤشر وهما نفس الموشرفقط الاسم يختلف اذن ضع الاثنين واستخدم التمبلت الموحد . :Regular Smile:  لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## 10pips

> ياريت ترفق التمبلت او القالب لمؤشراتك لو سمحت

 تفضل

----------


## al7otq8

ياخوان االله يبارك فيكم  نظرة على يورو استرالي بمؤشر عرابي اااللة يبارك فية

----------


## Dr.Ashraf

د.عرابى
لقد تغيرت الوان الخطوط السميكه فى التمبليت الجديد
اصبح هناك خطان اخضران بالاسفل 
هل من توضيح او تعليق على ذلك؟
التمبليت القديم كان اريح للعين :Asvc:  
مع جزيل الشكر

----------


## fundays22

اخي ابو عون
انظر لهذة الخلطة وقولي رايك
اقسم بالله من فريم الدقيقة كسبان 160 نقطة

----------


## fundays22

> اخي ابو عون
> انظر لهذة الخلطة وقولي رايك
> اقسم بالله من فريم الدقيقة كسبان 160 نقطة

 علي فكرة اصدق موشر تايمنج هوة الموشر الاول الذ اعداداتة 3 3 3 3 ياريت الناس تجربة مع موشر الاخ الفاضل محمود روعة روعة

----------


## ysewellam

> علي فكرة اصدق موشر تايمنج هوة الموشر الاول الذ اعداداتة 3 3 3 3 ياريت الناس تجربة مع موشر الاخ الفاضل محمود روعة روعة

 ماشاء الله فندايز...انا بعشق فريم الدقيقه ممكن ارفاق التمبليت لديك لفريم الدقيقه ...والف مبروك على ال 160 نقطه :Ongue:

----------


## **ابوزياد**

اخوي funday22 السلام لس مؤشر التيم لايعمل عملنا كما قلت دون فائدة
هل لابد من تحميل الميتاتريدر من جديد

----------


## fundays22

> ماشاء الله فندايز...انا بعشق فريم الدقيقه ممكن ارفاق التمبليت لديك لفريم الدقيقه ...والف مبروك على ال 160 نقطه

 اخي تفضل التمبلت
ودة لكل الفريمات من دقيقة لحد الاربع ساعات وشوف جمل موشر التايمنج الاساسي لابو عون مع موشر التايمنج للاخ محمود

----------


## fundays22

> اخوي funday22 السلام لس مؤشر التيم لايعمل عملنا كما قلت دون فائدة
> هل لابد من تحميل الميتاتريدر من جديد

 الاخ الكريم ابو زياد
جزاك اله خيرا
اخي
حدث الميتاتريدر او نزل واحد جديد من هنا AL Trade Inc. - Forex Trading | Forex Mini Accounts | Forex Trading Platform | Forex Quotes and Resources: .
ثم نزل الملف الموجود في المشاركة الاولئ وضع كل المؤشرات في امكنتها لا بد من وضع كل المؤشرات واستخدام التمبلت المرفق عرابي  
وشوف المشاركة دي كمان  https://forum.arabictrader.com/962627-3127-post.html

----------


## **ابوزياد**

المؤشر لا يعمل

----------


## ysewellam

> اخي تفضل التمبلت
> ودة لكل الفريمات من دقيقة لحد الاربع ساعات وشوف جمل موشر التايمنج الاساسي لابو عون مع موشر التايمنج للاخ محمود

 جزاك الله خيرا ...واشكرك على سرعه الرد..يا جماعه انا حاسس ان خلاص هانت وقربنا نوصل لنتيجه هايله ان شاءالله :18:

----------


## fundays22

> المؤشر لا يعمل

 اخي ابو زياد
اجعل لون الخلفية اسود عشان الشموع تبان جرب كدة

----------


## shady2500

ما شاء الله ولا حول و لا قوة الا بالله, الله يبارك فيكم جميعا و يجزيكم خير

----------


## نسبO

هنيئا لكل من ساهم في هذا المشروع الجبار والذي وصل الى تكامل و أنا لا أشكإذا قلت اننا في صدد افضل نظام عالمي لان هنك من يعترف بحقوق ابداع الاخرين ولان هناك من التواضع في الورشة بما يفوق الوصف ...  
همسة/ لكل نظرته واحيانا قد نقول اننا وصلنا ولكن نكتشف اننا نتكامل ولسنا كاملين فلله وحده الكمال ... 
اشكر الاخ محمود عامر وابو عون القائد الحقيقي لهذا اانجاز وكل من ساهم في التطوير فهم واضحون جدا   
تحياتي للجميع

----------


## fundays22

شوفو دقة الموشر ع الخطوط وفرصة جميلة شوفو الموشر عمل اية والسعر راح فين 
جزاك الله خيرا اخي محمود وجزاك الله خير اخي ابو عون

----------


## al7otq8

السلام عليكم ورحمة اااللة وبركاتة الاخ الفاضل عرابي من بعد اذنك مؤشر القديم مع التمبليت حيث قمت بعمل فورمات للجهاز والمؤشر الحديث صعب رؤيتة وذالك بسبب الالوان ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## طارق حسين

السلام عليكم  بعض الفرص خلال اليوم على فريم الساعة وبفضل الله تم تحقيق اهدافها

----------


## azzoug

> السلام عليكم  بعض الفرص خلال اليوم على فريم الساعة  وبفضل الله تم تحقيق اهدافها

 هل هذا على الحقيقي ؟

----------


## خط القلم

> السلام عليكم  بعض الفرص خلال اليوم على فريم الساعة  وبفضل الله تم تحقيق اهدافها

  
مشاء الله  تبارك الله   
اخوي طارق  لك خبره في المؤشر الجديد  
لذا  نرجوا منك توضيح متى  يكون افضل شمعه  للبيع او الشراء لكي نستفيد من خبرتك  
بارك الله فيك

----------


## AL-FARIS

طيب أخوي هل أماكن افتتاح الشموع واغلاقها في مؤشر الزمن للمبدع والمتألق دائماً محمود عمر  
ثابت أم لا  
وهل تتغير اماكنها مع الزمن ام لا ؟ 
بصراحة المؤشر ابداع قوي جدأً وان شاء الله يستفيد الاعضاء منه

----------


## طارق حسين

> مشاء الله تبارك الله   
> اخوي طارق لك خبره في المؤشر الجديد  
> لذا نرجوا منك توضيح متى يكون افضل شمعه للبيع او الشراء لكي نستفيد من خبرتك  
> بارك الله فيك

 اخي الكريم طبق شروط الاستراتيجية والمؤشر الجديد سوف يساعدك بالدخول مع الشمعة الصحيحة مع التاكد من ان السعر وصل مرحلة التشبع بصراحة انا من عشاق التشبع ولا استغني عنه.(ويفضل الدخول بعد اغلاق الشمعة وليس معها ) ولك كل الود  :Eh S(7):

----------


## mu7amd

> السلام عليكم  بعض الفرص خلال اليوم على فريم الساعة وبفضل الله تم تحقيق اهدافها

 اخي طارق ما هو الفريم المستخدم وكم الاهداف حسب الفريم؟

----------


## خط القلم

> اخي الكريم طبق شروط الاستراتيجية والمؤشر الجديد سوف يساعدك بالدخول مع الشمعة الصحيحة مع التاكد من ان السعر وصل مرحلة التشبع بصراحة انا من عشاق التشبع ولا استغني عنه.(ويفضل الدخول بعد اغلاق الشمعة وليس معها ) ولك كل الود

 اشكرك اخوي طارق  على هالمعلومه الجميله  
تقبل احترامي

----------


## طارق حسين

> اخي طارق ما هو الفريم المستخدم وكم الاهداف حسب الفريم؟

 اخي الكريم الفريم المستخدم حاليا هو فريم الساعة وتحديد الهدف هو نسب فيبوناتشي  ملاحظة مهمة : متوسط النسب تعتبر ايضا نقاط دعم وقاومة المعنى قد يكون الهدف على سبيل المثال هو متوسط بين النسبة 38.2 و 50  ولك كل الود.

----------


## وسيم العتيبي

تم تنزيل الميتاتريدك من جديد ورغم ذلك لم يشتغل مؤشر الاخ محمد عمر للزمن شو بتكون المشكله

----------


## طارق حسين

> تم تنزيل الميتاتريدك من جديد ورغم ذلك لم يشتغل مؤشر الاخ محمد عمر للزمن شو بتكون المشكله

 اخي وسيم تأكد من وضع علامة صح كما هو موضح في الشارت

----------


## mu7amd

> السلام عليكم  بعض الفرص خلال اليوم على فريم الساعة وبفضل الله تم تحقيق اهدافها

 اخي طارق ما هو الفريم المستخدم وكم الاهداف حسب الفريم؟

----------


## fundays22

السلام عليكم
نرجو من الاخوة الافاضل الذين قامو بانزال موشر التايمنج للاخ الكريم محمود عامر مراقبة الموشر وابداء بعض الملاحظات علية  سواء كان جيد ام غير ذلك  حتي يتم معالجتها في النسخة القادمة المعدلة باذن الله
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## وسيم العتيبي

> اخي وسيم تأكد من وضع علامة صح كما هو موضح في الشارت

 والله اخوي طارق طبقت كل المطلوب ولم تظهر الشموع  :Regular Smile:   
شكلو لازم افرمت الجهاز ههههههه :Teeth Smile:

----------


## fundays22

> والله اخوي طارق طبقت كل المطلوب ولم تظهر الشموع   
> شكلو لازم افرمت الجهاز ههههههه

 اخي وسيم هل تم تحميل موشر cog في برنامج الميتاتريد

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

[quote=وسيم العتيبي;963261]والله اخوي طارق طبقت كل المطلوب ولم تظهر الشموع  :Regular Smile:   
شكلو لازم افرمت الجهاز ههههه
اخي وسيم اعمل كلك يمين وشوف هل نز المؤشر في قائمة الاندكوتر واذا ظهر اعمل له اشارة صح علىالدل جرب

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

للخبراء لاحظو الشارت وووصول السعرالى نقطة الفايبو المتحرك مرتان

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

وتكون نموذج هارمونك على الاربع ساعات

----------


## فيصل-أبو سعيد

> للخبراء لاحظو الشارت وووصول السعرالى نقطة الفايبو المتحرك مرتان

   أخي العزيز  جزيت خيرا على المؤشر  سؤالي بارك الله فيك هو ما يلي:  أنا لاحظت إن كان السعر في ترند صاعد ثم أخذنا شورت من نقطة تشبع (باستخدام خلطة الاستراتيجية = عرابي + هارمونيك + موجات الذئب ,,, الخ) فقد لاحظت أن النقاط الحمراء (التي فوق) للمؤشر الذي أرفقته أنت لا تظهر ولكن تظهر الزرقاء فقط (التي تحت) وبالتالي فإني أريد أن استفيد من طريقتك في كيفية وضع الاستوب في هذه الحالة؟؟  بارك الله فيك

----------


## وسيم العتيبي

> اخي وسيم هل تم تحميل موشر cog في برنامج الميتاتريد

 يمكن هذا المؤشر مش موجود عندي اخي الكريم 
ممكن تضعو  لو سمحت اجرب مره اخرى

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

هذا المؤشر وضعته اكثر من مرة في عدة مشاركات في نفس الاستراتيجية وفي العاد قبل ان تخترق النقط الحمراء على فريم كبير لا بد من تذيذب كبير يعني يجب ان يضربها عدة مرات وفي الاصل هي نقطة ارتدادقوية جدا يعني من عندها يتم البيع ومن عند النقط الزرقاء الغامقة يتم الشراء جزيتم خيرا

----------


## fundays22

> يمكن هذا المؤشر مش موجود عندي اخي الكريم 
> ممكن تضعو  لو سمحت اجرب مره اخرى

 اخي اسف عل التاخير
تفضل الموشر لان موشر الزمن لا يعمل بدونة
ياريت تقولي اية الاخبار

----------


## @فهد@

الى اخواني الخبراء   
الف شكر على المؤشر  
اود ايضاح مافي الصورة  
حيث اني اشتري عندما يصل السعر الى الخط الموجود فوق السهم في الصورة الاولى  
هل يوجد شرط في المؤشر الاسفل من السعر   
الطلب الثاني حملت المؤشر الموجود في الصفحه السابقه ظهرت لي الصورة التاليه ارجو توضيح البيع والشراء من اين للفائدة    
شكر الله لكم وثبت لكم اجر هذا المؤشر الاكثر من رائع

----------


## وسيم العتيبي

> اخي اسف عل التاخير
> تفضل الموشر لان موشر الزمن لا يعمل بدونة
> ياريت تقولي اية الاخبار

   جزاك الله خير اخي  على الاهتمام والمتابعه وجزاك الله خير اخي الدكتور :Eh S(7):   هيك تمام  :Good:

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

[quote=وسيم العتيبي;963401]جزاك الله خير اخي  على الاهتمام والمتابعه وجزاك الله خير اخي الدكتور :Eh S(7):   هيك تمام  :Good:  
الحمد لله تمام التمام ارجو لك التوفيق

----------


## @فهد@

:012:  :Doh:  :Doh: اسف نسيت الصور

----------


## fundays22

> جزاك الله خير اخي  على الاهتمام والمتابعه وجزاك الله خير اخي الدكتور  هيك تمام

 مبروك يا باشا علي الموشر وكدة تمام التمام

----------


## fundays22

> اسف نسيت الصور

 اخي الموشرات والتمبلت في الصفحة الاولي

----------


## @فهد@

> اخي الموشرات والتمبلت في الصفحة الاولي

    
اخوي انا حملت اللي في الصورة الاولى من الصفحة الاولى   
في شي ناقصني .................................؟  :Ohmy:  :Ohmy:  :Ohmy:  
لاني بالعادة اشتغل على اللي بالصورة الاولى  بس المؤشر اللي بالصورة الثانية حملته قبل شوي      
شاكر لك سرعه ردك

----------


## مضارب المجنون

> شوفو دقة الموشر ع الخطوط وفرصة جميلة شوفو الموشر عمل اية والسعر راح فين 
> جزاك الله خيرا اخي محمود وجزاك الله خير اخي ابو عون

    اخي ممكن التمبلت حقك لاني عجزت اصغر الشموع  اللي في مؤشر الزمن   وبرضه الثقل اللي فوق تضهرلي ملخبطه  فياليت ترفق التمبلت   شوف الصوره

----------


## مضارب المجنون

> شوفو دقة الموشر ع الخطوط وفرصة جميلة شوفو الموشر عمل اية والسعر راح فين 
> جزاك الله خيرا اخي محمود وجزاك الله خير اخي ابو عون

    اخي ممكن التمبلت حقك لاني عجزت اصغر الشموع اللي في مؤشر الزمن   وبرضه الثقل اللي فوق تضهرلي ملخبطه فياليت ترفق التمبلت   شوف الصوره

----------


## al7otq8

يااخوان بخصووص القابيو يصلح على الاربع ساعات اللي بمؤشر عرابي ودمتم بخير

----------


## عندي طموح

> جزاكم الله خير 
> عند تشغيل مؤشر محمود عامر يطلع نافذة بها كلام كثير و تغلق الميتاتريدر فورا 
> هل هناك حل ؟

  
السلام عليكم  
نفس المشكلة حذفت البرنامج وحملته من جديد وتطلع معي ذي الصورة  
أيش الحل   
المشكلة كل المؤشرات الأولة مهمة بالنسبة لي  
لكن أشوفها موجوده بالسي لكن كيف تطلع معي المؤشرات الأولة الي كانت في البرنامج وهو مايرضى يشتغل معي وتطلع لي هذي الرسالة  
طيب بعد مايشتغل هل ممكن ترجع لي موشراتي ولا .......... :Cry Smile:   خلاص  
 لكن هي موجود ة  بالسي بنفس ملف البرنامج  لاكن مو راضي يفتح ليششششششششششش

----------


## سمير صيام

> السلام عليكم  
> نفس المشكلة حذفت البرنامج وحملته من جديد وتطلع معي ذي الصورة  
> أيش الحل   
> المشكلة كل المؤشرات الأولة مهمة بالنسبة لي  
> لكن أشوفها موجوده بالسي لكن كيف تطلع معي المؤشرات الأولة الي كانت في البرنامج وهو مايرضى يشتغل معي وتطلع لي هذي الرسالة  
> طيب بعد مايشتغل هل ممكن ترجع لي موشراتي ولا ..........  خلاص  
>  لكن هي موجود ة  بالسي بنفس ملف البرنامج  لاكن مو راضي يفتح ليششششششششششش

 اخى الكريم نزل نسخة جديدة من الموقع النسخة اللى عندك اصدار 211 وحاليا المتوفر 220 يعنى فرق 9 تحديثات

----------


## محمد ياسين

> السلام عليكم  
> نفس المشكلة حذفت البرنامج وحملته من جديد وتطلع معي ذي الصورة  
> أيش الحل   
> المشكلة كل المؤشرات الأولة مهمة بالنسبة لي  
> لكن أشوفها موجوده بالسي لكن كيف تطلع معي المؤشرات الأولة الي كانت في البرنامج وهو مايرضى يشتغل معي وتطلع لي هذي الرسالة  
> طيب بعد مايشتغل هل ممكن ترجع لي موشراتي ولا .......... خلاص  
> لكن هي موجود ة بالسي بنفس ملف البرنامج لاكن مو راضي يفتح ليششششششششششش

    ارجو تحديث برنامج الميتا تريدر   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## عندي طموح

> ارجو تحديث برنامج الميتا تريدر

  
مشكور أخوي لكن يليت تكمل جميلك  
لكن تحديث كيف ومن وين بالضبط  أتمنى توضح أكثر أخوي  
لأني بصراحة مقهورررررررررررر

----------


## AL-FARIS

> اخي الكريم طبق شروط الاستراتيجية والمؤشر الجديد سوف يساعدك بالدخول مع الشمعة الصحيحة مع التاكد من ان السعر وصل مرحلة التشبع بصراحة انا من عشاق التشبع ولا استغني عنه.(ويفضل الدخول بعد اغلاق الشمعة وليس معها ) ولك كل الود

 طيب اخوي بعد اغلاق الشمعة يتغير مكان الشمعة الجديدة فما الفائدة في ذلك بعد ذلك

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

[quote=عندي طموح;964048]مشكور أخوي لكن يليت تكمل جميلك  
لكن تحديث كيف ومن وين بالضبط  أتمنى توضح أكثر أخوي  
لأني بصراحة مقهورررررررررررر 
اعمل اب ديتup date

----------


## محمد ياسين

> مشكور أخوي لكن يليت تكمل جميلك  
> لكن تحديث كيف ومن وين بالضبط أتمنى توضح أكثر أخوي  
> لأني بصراحة مقهورررررررررررر

 احذف البرنامج واعد تنصيبه   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## AL-FARIS

> طيب اخوي بعد اغلاق الشمعة يتغير مكان الشمعة الجديدة فما الفائدة في ذلك بعد ذلك

 أخوي محمود عامر
يا ليت تشوف مشكلة تغير مكان الشمعة بعد تحرك وخاصة مكان افتتاح الشمعة
وبعد اغلاقها لا يهمنا بعد ذلك إلا الشمعة الجديدة

----------


## AL-FARIS

> طيب اخوي بعد اغلاق الشمعة يتغير مكان الشمعة الجديدة فما الفائدة في ذلك بعد ذلك

 أخوي محمود عامر
يا ليت تشوف مشكلة تغير مكان الشمعة بعد تحرك وخاصة مكان افتتاح الشمعة
وبعد اغلاقها لا يهمنا بعد ذلك إلا الشمعة الجديدة

----------


## fundays22

السلام عليكم
نرجو من الاخوة الافاضل الذين قامو بانزال موشر التايمنج للاخ الكريم محمود عامر مراقبة الموشر وابداء بعض الملاحظات علية سواء كان جيد ام غير ذلك حتي يتم معالجتها في النسخة القادمة المعدلة باذن الله
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## Pro Trade

> السلام عليكم نرجو من الاخوة الافاضل الذين قامو بانزال موشر التايمنج للاخ الكريم محمود عامر مراقبة الموشر وابداء بعض الملاحظات علية سواء كان جيد ام غير ذلك حتي يتم معالجتها في النسخة القادمة المعدلة باذن الله جزاكم الله خيرا

 السلام عليكم اقترح ان يكون المؤشر اكثر حساسيه مع التحرك السعري تفضل المثال

----------


## fundays22

> السلام عليكم اقترح ان يكون المؤشر اكثر حساسيه مع التحرك السعري تفضل المثال

 جزاك الله خيرا  ملاحظة قوية فعلا

----------


## fundays22

> أخوي محمود عامر
> يا ليت تشوف مشكلة تغير مكان الشمعة بعد تحرك وخاصة مكان افتتاح الشمعة
> وبعد اغلاقها لا يهمنا بعد ذلك إلا الشمعة الجديدة

 جزاك الله خيرا اخي الفارس ملاحظة قوية

----------


## AL-FARIS

أخوي fundays22 يا ليت تشوف ملاحظتي بخصوص تغير مكان افتتاح الشمعة بعد تغير السعر اعتقد انها ضرورية للدخول مع افتتاح الشمعة بدون خوف من تغير مكانها

----------


## fundays22

> أخوي fundays22 يا ليت تشوف ملاحظتي بخصوص تغير مكان افتتاح الشمعة بعد تغير السعر اعتقد انها ضرورية للدخول مع افتتاح الشمعة بدون خوف من تغير مكانها

 نعم اخي الفارس رايت مشاركتك 
جزاك الله خيرا
وباذن الله سانقل هذة الملاحظات للاخ الكريم محمود عامر ليتم معالجتها في النسخة المعدلة
جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم

----------


## islamaksoud

> هذه الاستراتيجية باضافة مؤشر الاخ المبدع محمود عامر وارجو من المشرف استبداله بالملف في المشاركة الاولئ وجزاك الله الف خير اخ ومشرف وحبيبنا الاستاذ القدير سمير صيام . لكم كل الود والتقدير .

   السلام عليكم  اخوانى هذه اول مشاركه لى معكم فى هذا الباب و قد تصفحت معظم المشاركات و اريد ان اسال هل هذه المشاركه من الاخ ابوعون المرفقات التى بها هى اخر و كل المرفقات الحديثه لانى ضللت الطريق من كثره المشاركات التى قراتها  اشكر من يجاوبنى

----------


## fundays22

> السلام عليكم  اخوانى هذه اول مشاركه لى معكم فى هذا الباب و قد تصفحت معظم المشاركات و اريد ان اسال هل هذه المشاركه من الاخ ابوعون المرفقات التى بها هى اخر و كل المرفقات الحديثه لانى ضللت الطريق من كثره المشاركات التى قراتها  اشكر من يجاوبنى

 نعم اخي 
اذهب الي الصفحة الاولي وحمل الموشرات والتمبلت 
جزاك الله خيرا اخي

----------


## islamaksoud

> نعم اخي 
> اذهب الي الصفحة الاولي وحمل الموشرات والتمبلت 
> جزاك الله خيرا اخي

    اشكرك على المساعده

----------


## rec

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته , أخواني لو سمحتم أحد يتفضل علي  ويدلني على المشاركة التي تم بها إرفاق مؤشرالزمن النسخة الأخيرة للأخ محمود عامر, وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته , أخواني لو سمحتم أحد يتفضل علي  ويدلني على المشاركة التي تم بها إرفاق مؤشرالزمن النسخة الأخيرة للأخ محمود عامر, وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير

 لو تنتظر سيكون افضل لك الا اذا كنت ستحاول التعديل او ابداء الرأي لان المؤشر تحت التجربة والتطوير اما اذا كنت مصرا على المؤشر فهو موجود في مشاركات سابقة واذا لم تجده خبرني لارفقه لك وشكرا

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

وبرأيي المتواضع ان المؤشر ينقصه اشياء كثيرة منها كما ذكر بعض الاخوةقلة الحساسية وغير واضح وضوحا تاما وفيه مشكلة في البرمجة وهذا ما قاله المهندس محمود عامر

----------


## rec

> لو تنتظر سيكون افضل لك الا اذا كنت ستحاول التعديل او ابداء الرأي لان المؤشر تحت التجربة والتطوير اما اذا كنت مصرا على المؤشر فهو موجود في مشاركات سابقة واذا لم تجده خبرني لارفقه لك وشكرا

   و الله يا أخي الكريم بصراحة أنا متشتت جدا في هذا الموضوع من كثرة التمبلت التي تم إرفاقها , لظروف خاصة لم أتمكن من متابعة الموضوع في الفترة الاخيرة , و اليوم عند قرائتي لبعض المشاركات وجدت بعض مشاركات للأخوان يتكلمون فيها عن مؤشر جديد للأخ محمود عامر , وهناك تحديث للتمبلت من قبل الأخ عرابي في المشاركة الاولى قمت بتنزيله ووجدت فيه مؤشر الأخ محمود عامر ولكنه لا يعمل حتى بعد تحديث منصة التداول , أنا عندي المؤشر القديم وسؤالي وطلبي هو إذا كان هناك مؤشر جديد معتمد أرجو التكرم بإرفاقه وجزاكم الله خير

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

اخي افتح على المؤشر نفسه من اندكوتر واشر على الدلdell

----------


## nesr_2020

السلام عليكم., 
الله ينور يا شباب
عندى بس عدة اسئلة اذا سمحتم.,
- لما تكون الشموع اغلاق عند الخط الاخصر السفلى هل هذا يعنى ان لازم يطلع للاخضر العلوى؟
- طبعا فى حالة كسر الخط الخضر السفلى و الاغلاق تحته يعنى اننا اقرب الى الخط الاصفر النهائى السفلى لكن اذا لم يكسر فنحن الى صعود..؟
- طبعا يمكن الوصول الى الخط الازرق و يرتد مرة اخرى الى الخط الاخضر السفلى مرة اخرى..؟
- ما هى اقوى الفريمات التى تعمل عليها الاستراتيجية و ما هى اكثر الفريمات الغير صادقة..,
- طبعا كعادة المؤشرات فهى تتحرك بتحرك السعر لكن هل مركز الثقل يعتبر صادقا نوعا ما..؟
- طبعا فى حالة الهبوط تحت الاصفر السفلى او اعلى من الاصفر العلوى فالعملية تكون اقوى جدا سواء شراء او بيع..؟
- هل الرسم على الشارت صحيح..؟
شكرا يا شباب لمتابعتكم.
الله يقويكم.
الله كريم.,

----------


## rec

> اخي افتح على المؤشر نفسه من اندكوتر واشر على الدلdell

 لقد قمت بذلك و الذي يظهر عندي فقط هو sell zoon , buy zoon في إطار المؤشر ولكن بدون أي بارات

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

> لقد قمت بذلك و الذي يظهر عندي فقط هو sell zoon , buy zoon في إطار المؤشر ولكن بدون أي بارات

 اخي يمكنك تحديث البرنامج  اعمل اب ديت

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

هذا هو المؤشرنزله على الاستراتيجية وعلم على allow dll imports

----------


## rec

> هذا هو المؤشرنزله على الاستراتيجية وعلم على all dell

 جزاك الله كل خير أخي محمود لا أعلم ماهي المشكلة بالضبط لقد قمت بإعادة تحيل المؤشر و عمل أب ديت للمنصة ووضع على خيار dll لكن نفس المشكلة , يمكن المشكلة في إعدادات الألوان للمؤشر حيث أني راجعت إعدادات الألوان ووجدتها جميعا على اللون الاسود

----------


## fundays22

> جزاك الله كل خير أخي محمود لا أعلم ماهي المشكلة بالضبط لقد قمت بإعادة تحيل المؤشر و عمل أب ديت للمنصة ووضع على خيار dll لكن نفس المشكلة , يمكن المشكلة في إعدادات الألوان للمؤشر حيث أني راجعت إعدادات الألوان ووجدتها جميعا على اللون الاسود

 اخي الكريم
لابد من وجود موشر cog معة لانة لا يعمل بدون
وجزاك الله خير
 وجزاك الله خيرا اخي دكتور محمود

----------


## rec

> اخي الكريم
> لابد من وجود موشر cog معة لانة لا يعمل بدون
> وجزاك الله خير
> وجزاك الله خيرا اخي دكتور محمود

 جزاك الله خير أخي الكريم مؤشر cog  موجود عندي على الشارت ومع ذلك المؤشر لا يعمل

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

> جزاك الله خير أخي الكريم مؤشر cog  موجود عندي على الشارت ومع ذلك المؤشر لا يعمل

 جرب الان كالتالي كلك يمين ثم اختار indicators list ومنها دبل كلك على المؤشر تفتح قائمة اختارcommon , ومنها علم صح على الدل

----------


## THE BIG BOSs

> جرب الان كالتالي كلك يمين ثم اختار indicators list ومنها دبل كلك على المؤشر تفتح قائمة اختارcommon , ومنها علم صح على الدل

 استاذ محمود  انا   خذلي   ثلاث  ايام  على التمبلت الخاص  بك  وهو ممتاز   
الي  يطلع  فيه  مشر رقم 3  والهارمونيك  حتى انه لا يحتاج الى فلترة  .. 
ولي  سؤال هنا هل تنصح  في استخادمه على فريم الربع ساعة كهدف 50 نقطة 
لكل عملية بارك الله فيك  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:

----------


## درع الفاروق

> السلام عليكم اقترح ان يكون المؤشر اكثر حساسيه مع التحرك السعري تفضل المثال

  
ملاحظه قويه   
فعلاً يحتاج المؤشر حساسيه اكثر  :015:   
لا تتجمع الشموع في الخط العلوي او الخط السفلي

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم.,  الله ينور يا شباب وينور عليك عزيزي  عندى بس عدة اسئلة اذا سمحتم., اتفضل  - لما تكون الشموع اغلاق عند الخط الاخصر السفلى هل هذا يعنى ان لازم يطلع للاخضر العلوى؟ ليس  شرط لذلك وجد المؤشر المساعد مؤشر الزمن ليبين التشبع في الطلوع من النزول وفي الوقت الحالئ اشتغل بالمؤشر بحالته هذه الئ ان يتم التطوير وانصحك بالخط الاصفر والازرق فقط السميكين . - طبعا فى حالة كسر الخط الخضر السفلى و الاغلاق تحته يعنى اننا اقرب الى الخط الاصفر النهائى السفلى لكن اذا لم يكسر فنحن الى صعود..؟ نعم يمكن قول هذا من ناحية كلاسيكية وفنية . - طبعا يمكن الوصول الى الخط الازرق و يرتد مرة اخرى الى الخط الاخضر السفلى مرة اخرى..؟ نعم يمكن فالسعر هو السيد والمؤشر خادمه الئ حد ما لكنه يكشف مساره ونقاط استراحته وارتداده. - ما هى اقوى الفريمات التى تعمل عليها الاستراتيجية و ما هى اكثر الفريمات الغير صادقة.., الاربعة ساعات والساعة واذا امتلكت مؤشرات مساعدة يمكن استخدام كل الفريمات فقط دائما ادخل مع الترند في فريم الاربعة ساعات . - طبعا كعادة المؤشرات فهى تتحرك بتحرك السعر لكن هل مركز الثقل يعتبر صادقا نوعا ما..؟ صادق بنسبة 80 % والله اعلم . - طبعا فى حالة الهبوط تحت الاصفر السفلى او اعلى من الاصفر العلوى فالعملية تكون اقوى جدا سواء شراء او بيع..؟ في فريم الاربعة ساعات نعم لكن في الباقي لا . - هل الرسم على الشارت صحيح..؟ نزل اخر مؤشرات وتمبلت وارفق رسمه لا يمكن ان احدد الصحة من النظر فقط فالاعدادات هي الفيصل . الاخ طارق حسين لديه اعدادت خاصة به لا ادرئ علئ اساس عدلها لكن هي تفرق عني في المستوئ بتخفيض فاصلة 3. من كل مستوئ لذلك الفرق ليس كبير . انا حسب دراستي لشارت بلخياط وضعتها 2.5 و 1.8 و 1.1  وهو وضعها 2.2 و 1.4 و 9. علئ ما اظن . وعدد الشموع عنده 220 شمعة تغطي مدة شهر وثلاثة ارباع انا عندي عدد الشموع 123 تغطي شهرواراها اصدق والله اعلم من عدة اوجه  . شكرا يا شباب لمتابعتكم. الله يقويكم. الله كريم.,

 الرد في الاقتباس . :Regular Smile:  لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## محمد ياسين

> وبرأيي المتواضع ان المؤشر ينقصه اشياء كثيرة منها كما ذكر بعض الاخوةقلة الحساسية وغير واضح وضوحا تاما وفيه مشكلة في البرمجة وهذا ما قاله المهندس محمود عامر

 السلام عليكم  اعتقد ان المؤشر ينقصه تشبع سعري ولكم الشكر   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## nesr_2020

> الرد في الاقتباس . لكم كل الود والتقدير .

 تسلم ايدك.,

----------


## nesr_2020

هو فى نقطة ان مؤشر الزمن مش شغال مش بقدر ادخل فى خصائصه عشان اسمح لل DLL لو هى مش مسموحة.,
هل فى اى مساعدة ؟

----------


## ابو لاما

> هو فى نقطة ان مؤشر الزمن مش شغال مش بقدر ادخل فى خصائصه عشان اسمح لل DLL لو هى مش مسموحة.,
> هل فى اى مساعدة ؟

 عزيزي موشر الزمن شغال فقط في المؤشر في القائمة الاولئ allow ddl شحط علامة في المربع وان شاء الله يشغل معاك ولازم تكون حاطئ ملف cog يعنئ ببساطة حط الملفات كلها الفئ المشاركة الاولئ في امكنتها الصحيحة . :Regular Smile:  لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## مضارب المجنون

> شوفو دقة الموشر ع الخطوط وفرصة جميلة شوفو الموشر عمل اية والسعر راح فين 
> جزاك الله خيرا اخي محمود وجزاك الله خير اخي ابو عون

  
اخي الله يجزاك خير ممكن تعطيني التمبلت حقك حق شكل الشموع في مؤشر الزمن  
وايضا حق الثقل نفس اللي في المشاركه صفحة 210  رقم المشاركه 3145

----------


## secondlife

ما رايكم باعدادات
24 
1
2
فريم الربع ساعة 
والنصف ساعة؟

----------


## ابو لاما

> ما رايكم باعدادات
> 24 
> 1
> 2
> فريم الربع ساعة 
> والنصف ساعة؟

 اخئ العزيز الاعدادت توضع بدراسة وانا قد درست اعدادات شارت بلخياط بدقة واخرجت الحالية . :Regular Smile:  لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## fundays22

> اخي الله يجزاك خير ممكن تعطيني التمبلت حقك حق شكل الشموع في مؤشر الزمن  
> وايضا حق الثقل نفس اللي في المشاركه صفحة 210  رقم المشاركه 3145

 تفضل اخي الكريم  https://forum.arabictrader.com/886036-1-post.html

----------


## محمد طه

الاخ العزيز ابو العون
الرجاء النظر فى هذه الاعدادات لقد وجدتها فى منتدى اجنبى ولا اعلم هل هى الاصليه ام لا
ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## ahmedfouad

> الاخ العزيز ابو العون
> الرجاء النظر فى هذه الاعدادات لقد وجدتها فى منتدى اجنبى ولا اعلم هل هى الاصليه ام لا
> ولكم جزيل الشكر

   جزاك الله خيرا......لو تفتح موضوع جديد بهذا الأمر يكون أفضل حتى يفيدنا فيه أحد المبرمجين...لأنه مكتوب بلغة الميتاتريدر.....!!! على الله يكون خير إن شاء الله...!!! :Asvc:  :Asvc:  تحياتى لكل من فى هذا الموضوع والأخ أبو عون...ربنا يوفقكم..

----------


## ابو لاما

> الاخ العزيز ابو العون
> الرجاء النظر فى هذه الاعدادات لقد وجدتها فى منتدى اجنبى ولا اعلم هل هى الاصليه ام لا
> ولكم جزيل الشكر

 اخئ العزيز الاعدادات الاصلية لا توجد لان بلخياط لم يخرجها كل هذه محاولات وانا لدي بعض الخبرة في البرمجة بلغة الميتاتريدر وهذا الكود الذئ ارفقته ينقصه الكثير من المعادلات . :Regular Smile:  الئ الان الكود الذئ كتبه الاخ العبقري محمود عامر هو الاقرب الئ مؤشر بلخياط للزمن الاصلئ ونترقب التطوير القادم ان يكون مماثل او افضل منه . :Regular Smile:  لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

مؤشر الزمن للاخ العبقري المبدع محمود عامر ممتاز جدا للان معطئ اشارات ممتازة اظن نحن علئ بعد خطوة واحدة من تحقيق المستحيل فقط يحتاج الموضوع لتكاتف جهود جميع الاخوة لذلك ارجو من الاخوة مراقبة جميع الازواج انا الان ارقب اليورو دولار . :Regular Smile:  ارجو من كل مهتم اختيار زوج ومراقبته لنخرج بنتائج جيدة . :Regular Smile:  لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## محمد ياسين

> مؤشر الزمن للاخ العبقري المبدع محمود عامر ممتاز جدا للان معطئ اشارات ممتازة اظن نحن علئ بعد خطوة واحدة من تحقيق المستحيل فقط يحتاج الموضوع لتكاتف جهود جميع الاخوة لذلك ارجو من الاخوة مراقبة جميع الازواج انا الان ارقب اليورو دولار . ارجو من كل مهتم اختيار زوج ومراقبته لنخرج بنتائج جيدة . لكم كل الود والتقدير .

 وانا معك اراقب اليورو دولار ( :Big Grin: )  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## طارق حسين

> مؤشر الزمن للاخ العبقري المبدع محمود عامر ممتاز جدا للان معطئ اشارات ممتازة اظن نحن علئ بعد خطوة واحدة من تحقيق المستحيل فقط يحتاج الموضوع لتكاتف جهود جميع الاخوة لذلك ارجو من الاخوة مراقبة جميع الازواج انا الان ارقب اليورو دولار . ارجو من كل مهتم اختيار زوج ومراقبته لنخرج بنتائج جيدة . لكم كل الود والتقدير .

 ان شاء الله مسألة وقت لا اقل ولا اكثر.  ولكم كل الود :Asvc:

----------


## fundays22

> مؤشر الزمن للاخ العبقري المبدع محمود عامر ممتاز جدا للان معطئ اشارات ممتازة اظن نحن علئ بعد خطوة واحدة من تحقيق المستحيل فقط يحتاج الموضوع لتكاتف جهود جميع الاخوة لذلك ارجو من الاخوة مراقبة جميع الازواج انا الان ارقب اليورو دولار . ارجو من كل مهتم اختيار زوج ومراقبته لنخرج بنتائج جيدة . لكم كل الود والتقدير .

 الاخ المحترم ابو عون
جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم
اخي تفضل المتابعة علي اي فريم ؟؟؟؟

----------


## ابو لاما

> الاخ المحترم ابو عون
> جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم
> اخي تفضل المتابعة علي اي فريم ؟؟؟؟

 جزاك الله الف خير اخي الكريم . :Regular Smile:  المتابعة علئ فريم الاربعة ساعات . :Regular Smile:  لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## كبتشينو

الف شكر للاستاذ العرابي وللاخوة المشاركين معه او مشاركة لي بعد متابعة وخلاصة الكلام وبما انك باللباس العسكري فلك مني تحية عسكرية مشابهة لتحية مناحي لطارق الواصل بمسلسل بيني وبينك
وكل التحية والتقدير للجميع

----------


## ابو لاما

> الف شكر للاستاذ العرابي وللاخوة المشاركين معه او مشاركة لي بعد متابعة وخلاصة الكلام وبما انك باللباس العسكري فلك مني تحية عسكرية مشابهة لتحية مناحي لطارق الواصل بمسلسل بيني وبينك
> وكل التحية والتقدير للجميع

 يا هلا اخوي حللت اهلا ونزلت سهلا . :Regular Smile:  كل العتاد ومؤؤنة الحرب في اول الموضوع في اول مشاركة استلمها وابداء التدريب علئ بركة الله . :Regular Smile:  وان شاء الله منصور. :Regular Smile:  لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## كبتشينو

تمام يافندم انت بس دلني على طريق النار وتلقاني فريرة

----------


## ابو لاما

> تمام يافندم انت بس دلني على طريق النار وتلقاني فريرة

 الفوركس كله نار انت بس جهز نفسك عاوزك تفتح حساب تجريبي وتتخيل ان الفلوس الفيه حقيقية وتبداء تضرب نار . :Regular Smile:  بالتوفيق . :Regular Smile:

----------


## muhxp

اخ عرابي هل يوجد الان اي فرص للدخول فيها

----------


## Pro Trade

> اخ عرابي هل يوجد الان اي فرص للدخول فيها

 عفوأ اخي للكننا هنا نعمل بصمت لاننا لا نريد ان نكون مستهدفين حسب تعليمات صاحب الورشه. تستطيع تنزيل التمبلت والفرص واضحه جدأ :Asvc:  لك كل الاحترام والتقدير

----------


## X_MM_X

[QUOTE=Pro Trade;966891]عفوأ اخي للكننا هنا نعمل بصمت لاننا لا نريد ان نكون مستهدفين حسب تعليمات صاحب الورشه. تستطيع تنزيل التمبلت والفرص واضحه جدأ :Asvc:  لك كل الاحترام والتقدير[/QUOTEممكن التوضيح ؟؟؟؟ :016:  :016:  :016:

----------


## س هـ م 666

الرجاء يا اخوان اللي يشوف فرصة على التمبلت الجديد ينزلها علشان نتابع

----------


## Pro Trade

[quote=X_MM_X;966905] 

> عفوأ اخي للكننا هنا نعمل بصمت لاننا لا نريد ان نكون مستهدفين حسب تعليمات صاحب الورشه. تستطيع تنزيل التمبلت والفرص واضحه جدأ لك كل الاحترام والتقدير[/QUOTEممكن التوضيح ؟؟؟؟

 اخي العزيز باختصار هذه الورشه انشهرت بسرعه كبيره في عالم الفوركس بسبب جهد السيد ابو عون وبعض الاخوان حتى تم الوصول لاعدادات ناجحه جدأ وطبعأ هذا ليس في مصلحة شركات الوساطه  وبقدر ما نعمل لانجاح الاعدادات هم يعملون عكس هدفنا لان ربحنا خساره لهم والعكس صحيح لذالك الفرص ترجع للمتاجر نفسه   ارجو ان المقصود وصل لك كل الاحترام والتقدير :Asvc:

----------


## X_MM_X

يعني هل تقصد يا اخي اننا لو قلنا مثلا مجنون شراء شركات الوساطه  هتمشي السوق في اتجاه البيع مثلا؟

----------


## lena

اخوان اول ما افتح التمبلت..... برنامج الميتا تريدر بسكر وين المشكلة؟؟؟؟

----------


## تريدر2000

> يعني هل تقصد يا اخي اننا لو قلنا مثلا مجنون شراء شركات الوساطه هتمشي السوق في اتجاه البيع مثلا؟

 هذا الكلام غير صحيح أخي العزيز ...
 فشركات الوساطه ماهي الا نقطه في بحر الفوركس الذي تتحكم فيه بنوك مركزيه عالميه ضخمه بصفقات ضخمه كفيله بتحريك السعر ومن غير المنطقي أن يمشي السوق عكس مايدخل المضاربين كلهم ولو إجتمعو ليخسروهم  :Big Grin: ... كم تعتقد سيكون مقدار عقودهم بالنسبه لحجم التداول اليومي لسوق العملات الذي يبلغ تريليون دولار !!! 
والنقطه الثانيه كي تعرف شركات الوساطه في أي شركه حسابك حتى تترصد لك وتخسرك ؟
هذا رأيي الشخصي وقد يحتمل الصواب أو الخطا وبالتوفيق.

----------


## X_MM_X

> هذا الكلام غير صحيح أخي العزيز ...
>  فشركات الوساطه ماهي الا نقطه في بحر الفوركس الذي تتحكم فيه بنوك مركزيه عالميه ضخمه بصفقات ضخمه كفيله بتحريك السعر ومن غير المنطقي أن يمشي السوق عكس مايدخل المضاربين كلهم ولو إجتمعو ليخسروهم ... كم تعتقد سيكون مقدار عقودهم بالنسبه لحجم التداول اليومي لسوق العملات الذي يبلغ تريليون دولار !!! 
> والنقطه الثانيه كي تعرف شركات الوساطه في أي شركه حسابك حتى تترصد لك وتخسرك ؟
> هذا رأيي الشخصي وقد يحتمل الصواب أو الخطا وبالتوفيق.

 
اتفق معك في الراي واؤيد وضع الفرص لمساعده المبتدئين منا في الاستراتيجيه وتقويم الأخطاء .... ننتظر راي الأخ عرابي

----------


## AL-FARIS

لا أعتقد مطلقآ أن لشركات الوساطة تأثير على الإستراتيجيات الناجحة
والدليل نتائج بعض الإستراتيجات ووصولهم لأهدافهم

----------


## lena

السلام عليكم  هل المؤشر اعداداته صحيحه في الصورة المرفقه  ارجو التصحيح؟؟؟؟

----------


## Pro Trade

> لا أعتقد مطلقآ أن لشركات الوساطة تأثير على الإستراتيجيات الناجحة
> والدليل نتائج بعض الإستراتيجات ووصولهم لأهدافهم

 اخي الكريم هل تابعت استراتيجية السيد ابو تركي الثبيتي ؟؟؟ هل رأيت الارباح التي كانت عليها 700 الى 800 نقطه يوميأ واحيانأ قليله 100 الى 200 لمذا فجأة انقلبت الموازين من ارباح الى خسائر !!!! وقد تم التصريح من السيد ابو تركي الثبيتي ان شركات الوساطه تستطيع ان تحدد الستوب لوز حقنا بطريقه ما وكلنا نعلم خبرته في هذا السوق انا لا اقول ان الشركات هي المتحكمه في السوق طبعأ لا ولاكن رأيي الشخصي واحتمال اكون على خطأ وجل من لا يخطئ  لاكنها تترصد للاستراتيجيات المشهوره لك كل الاحترام والتقدير. :Asvc:

----------


## lena

السلام عليكم  ارجو الاجابه على استفساري السابق؟؟؟؟

----------


## فيصل-أبو سعيد

> السلام عليكم ارجو الاجابه على استفساري السابق؟؟؟؟

    إن شاء الله صحيح

----------


## AL-FARIS

> اخي الكريم هل تابعت استراتيجية السيد ابو تركي الثبيتي ؟؟؟ هل رأيت الارباح التي كانت عليها 700 الى 800 نقطه يوميأ واحيانأ قليله 100 الى 200 لمذا فجأة انقلبت الموازين من ارباح الى خسائر !!!! وقد تم التصريح من السيد ابو تركي الثبيتي ان شركات الوساطه تستطيع ان تحدد الستوب لوز حقنا بطريقه ما وكلنا نعلم خبرته في هذا السوق انا لا اقول ان الشركات هي المتحكمه في السوق طبعأ لا ولاكن رأيي الشخصي واحتمال اكون على خطأ وجل من لا يخطئ  لاكنها تترصد للاستراتيجيات المشهوره لك كل الاحترام والتقدير.

 كلامك منطقي إذا كان للشركات تأثير على السعر 
وخذها مني 
أي استراتيجية تعتمد على إحدى الأمرين تذبذب أو ترند
باستثناء الطرق التي تعتمد على دراسة شمعة معينه أو منطقة محددة كاستراتيجية مركز الثقل مثلآ 
وأي طريقة رقمية فاشلة إذا لم تتوافق مع متغيرات السوق

----------


## al7otq8

السلام علبكم ورحمة اااللة وبركاتة يااخوان هناك فرصة علي الاسترالي كاندي المؤشر الجديد باي على الاربع ساعات    ودمتم بخير

----------


## ابو لاما

اخواني الاعزاء هنا ليس مجال للمناقشة في الية السوق وجزاكم الله الف خير علئ اهتمامكم . :Regular Smile:  المهم انا مشغول جدا و احاول ان اوفق بين عملئ وحياتي والرد علئ اسئلتكم هنا بقدر المستطاع وبامكان الاخوة المتمكنين طرح الفرص التئ يرونها جيدة لمساعدة المبتدئين والاستراتيجية كما اسلفنا سهلة جدا وان بصراحة لا احب طرح فرص ادخلها لان المؤمن لا يلدغ من جحر مرتين . :Regular Smile:  لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## AL-FARIS

> اخي الكريم هل تابعت استراتيجية السيد ابو تركي الثبيتي ؟؟؟ هل رأيت الارباح التي كانت عليها 700 الى 800 نقطه يوميأ واحيانأ قليله 100 الى 200 لمذا فجأة انقلبت الموازين من ارباح الى خسائر !!!! وقد تم التصريح من السيد ابو تركي الثبيتي ان شركات الوساطه تستطيع ان تحدد الستوب لوز حقنا بطريقه ما وكلنا نعلم خبرته في هذا السوق انا لا اقول ان الشركات هي المتحكمه في السوق طبعأ لا ولاكن رأيي الشخصي واحتمال اكون على خطأ وجل من لا يخطئ  لاكنها تترصد للاستراتيجيات المشهوره لك كل الاحترام والتقدير.

 كلامك منطقي إذا كان للشركات تأثير على السعر 
وخذها مني 
أي استراتيجية تعتمد على إحدى الأمرين تذبذب أو ترند
باستثناء الطرق التي تعتمد على دراسة شمعة معينه أو منطقة محددة كاستراتيجية مركز الثقل مثلآ 
وأي طريقة رقمية فاشلة إذا لم تتوافق مع متغيرات السوق

----------


## Pro Trade

> اخواني الاعزاء هنا ليس مجال للمناقشة في الية السوق وجزاكم الله الف خير علئ اهتمامكم . المهم انا مشغول جدا و احاول ان اوفق بين عملئ وحياتي والرد علئ اسئلتكم هنا بقدر المستطاع وبامكان الاخوة المتمكنين طرح الفرص التئ يرونها جيدة لمساعدة المبتدئين والاستراتيجية كما اسلفنا سهلة جدا وان بصراحة لا احب طرح فرص ادخلها لان المؤمن لا يلدغ من جحر مرتين . لكم كل الود والتقدير .

 بارك الله فيك كلام سليم :Good:

----------


## طارق حسين

السلام عليكم  بفضل الله وبحمده تحقق الاهداف  فرص اليوم وكانت اقواها بيع مؤشر داوجونز (فريم الساعة)

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم   هل المؤشر اعداداته صحيحه في الصورة المرفقه   ارجو التصحيح؟؟؟؟

 نعم الاعدادات ممتازة وصحيحة بالتوفيق ان شاء الله . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم  بفضل الله وبحمده تحقق الاهداف فرص اليوم وكانت اقواها بيع مؤشر داوجونز (فريم الساعة)

 الف مبروك اخئ العزيز طارق . :Regular Smile:  لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## طارق حسين

> الف مبروك اخئ العزيز طارق . لك كل الود والتقدير .

 الله يبارك فيك وبمجهودك ويرزقنا من فضله جميعا.

----------


## muhxp

مارائك الاخ عرابي GBPUSD

----------


## al7otq8

يااخوان عليكم مراقبة اليورو  والباوند

----------


## lena

السلام عليكم  :Asvc:   ارجو احالتي الى شرح المؤشر في اي مشاركة بالتفصيل لو سمحتم مع الصور ... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## lena

هل تتوفر فرصة بيع على الباوند دولار الان 
ارجو التصحيح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ابو لاما

> هل تتوفر فرصة بيع على الباوند دولار الان 
> ارجو التصحيح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 نعم الفرصة في طور التكون انتظري مؤشر الزمن ليعطيك علامة الدخول الصحيحة وهي ان تغلق الشمعة خارج الحدود العليا للمؤشر . :Regular Smile:  بالنسبة للشرح الموضوع كله شرح السعر يصل احد الخطين السميكين ومؤشر الزمن يعطي اشارة بيع او شراء تدخلئ الصفقة . :Regular Smile:  يمكن ان تدخلي ديمو من الان للتجربة . :Regular Smile:  بالتوفيق ان شاء الله . :Regular Smile:

----------


## FADEL

أخي أبو عون هل عقود التبريد كل 50 نقطة أو كل 100 نقطة؟ أيهما أفضل؟ و ألف شكر يا غالي و مغلبينك معانا

----------


## الرميحي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.  الأخ العزيز عرابي مارأيك في هذه الفرصتين ..

----------


## ابو لاما

> أخي أبو عون هل عقود التبريد كل 50 نقطة أو كل 100 نقطة؟ أيهما أفضل؟ و ألف شكر يا غالي و مغلبينك معانا

 افضل 100 نقطة طبعا . :Regular Smile:    

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.  الأخ العزيز عرابي مارأيك في هذه الفرصتين ..

 فرصتين زي العسل ومبروك من اول مشاركة لك وضعت فرص ناجحة جدا  :015:  :015: فقط تاخرت في وضعها كما نلاحظ من حركة السعر . :Regular Smile:  لكم كل الود والتقدير. :Regular Smile:

----------


## secondlife

اين اجد اخر مؤشر لكم تم تطويره اخي  عرابي مع الشرح؟

----------


## ابو لاما

> اين اجد اخر مؤشر لكم تم تطويره اخي عرابي مع الشرح؟

 المشاركة الاولئ عزيزي في اول الموضوع  . :Regular Smile:

----------


## tigar544

السلام عليكم 
انا جديد على استراتيجيتكم الرائعة حملت التمبلت والمرفقات ولكني اريد مكان شرح الاستراتيجية وخاصة مؤشر الزمن

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم 
> انا جديد على استراتيجيتكم الرائعة حملت التمبلت والمرفقات ولكني اريد مكان شرح الاستراتيجية وخاصة مؤشر الزمن

 الشرح سهل عزيزي فريم الاربعة ساعات الزمني تبيع عند ملامسة الخط الازرق العلوي السميك وتشتري عند ملامسة الخط الاصفر السفلي السميك وتستخدم مؤشر الزمن وهو مؤشرين الاول اذا اعطاك لونين فقط اخضر واصفر تشتري واذا اعطاك لون ازرق واصفر ويمكن يكون في اخضر كمان تبيع . :Regular Smile:  مؤشر الزمن الثانئ وهو علئ شكل شموع عند تكون شمعة في المنطقة المسماءة sell zone  ويكون السعر ملامس للخط الازرق السميك تبيع وعندما تتكون شمعة في المنطقة المسماءة zone buy والسعر ملامس للخط الاصفر تشتري . :Regular Smile:  استخدم استراتيجية انفينتي لادارة راس المال موجود تفاصيلها في توقيعي وابداء بالديمو ولا تستعجل السوق موجود للابد ان شاء الله اهم شئ تحسن ادارة راس المال وتدخل صح وتخرج صح . :Regular Smile:  لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## طارق حسين

السلام عليكم الحمد لله فرصة الباوند حققت هدفها

----------


## secondlife

عزيزي عرابي   اين الكيبل حسب استراتيجية مركز الثقل هل في طلوع ام نزول وما الأهداف المتوقعة ؟

----------


## secondlife

عزيزي عرابي اين الكيبل حسب استراتيجية مركز الثقل هل في طلوع ام نزول وما الأهداف المتوقعة ؟

----------


## الرميحي

فرصتين زي العسل ومبروك من اول مشاركة لك وضعت فرص ناجحة جدا  :015:  :015: فقط تاخرت في وضعها كما نلاحظ من حركة السعر . :Regular Smile:  لكم كل الود والتقدير. :Regular Smile: [/quote]   *
كل الشكر والتقدير لك يا اخي ابوعون والشكر لكل من طور وساعد على ظهور الأستراتيجيه بهذه الصوره .. وجعله ان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتكم آمين يارب .
انا متابع الموضوع من فتر طويله والاستراتيجيه ناجحه جدا جدا فقط يجب التدرب عليها فتره طويله والتقيد في شروطها .
وشكرا على تشجيعك. لي وبالتوفيق لك ولكل من يستخدم هذه الاستراتيجيه الناجحه والى الامام ومزيد من التطوير ان شاء الله .  *

----------


## ابو لاما

> عزيزي عرابي اين الكيبل حسب استراتيجية مركز الثقل هل في طلوع ام نزول وما الأهداف المتوقعة ؟

 اتوقع انه ما زال في هبوط . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

*كل الشكر والتقدير لك يا اخي ابوعون والشكر لكل من طور وساعد على ظهور الأستراتيجيه بهذه الصوره .. وجعله ان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتكم آمين يارب .* *انا متابع الموضوع من فتر طويله والاستراتيجيه ناجحه جدا جدا فقط يجب التدرب عليها فتره طويله والتقيد في شروطها .* *وشكرا على تشجيعك. لي وبالتوفيق لك ولكل من يستخدم هذه الاستراتيجيه الناجحه والى الامام ومزيد من التطوير ان شاء الله .*  
[/quote] تسلم الرميحي وموفق ان شاء الله . :Regular Smile:

----------


## al7otq8

يااخوان ادعو الي صاحب المؤشر  والقائمين علية بالصحة والعافية اشااالله حيث اليوم المؤشر جاب نتائج طيببة والحمداالله على الباوند وايضا اليورو ااالله يطول عمرك يابو عون ودمتم بخير

----------


## ابو لاما

> يااخوان ادعو الي صاحب المؤشر والقائمين علية بالصحة والعافية اشااالله حيث اليوم المؤشر جاب نتائج طيببة والحمداالله على الباوند وايضا اليورو ااالله يطول عمرك يابو عون ودمتم بخير

 تسلم اخئ الكريم والف مبروك وان شاء الله دائما موفق . :Regular Smile:

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

الله كريم

----------


## طارق حسين

السلام عليكم  ارجو من الاخوة الكرام الانتباه للباوند واليورو والفرنك والمجنون   فرص قوية

----------


## طارق حسين

لعشاق البترول فرصة شراء ولكن مع الحذر ولكم كل الود :Asvc:

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

اهلا بك اخي الاستاذ طارق موفق ان شاء الله

----------


## محمد طه

الاخ العزيز الدكتور محمود اين انت وفرصك القيمه

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

[quote=محمد طه;968187]الاخ العزيز الدكتور محمود اين انت وفرصك القيمه
 اخي العزيز شكرا على الثقة ولكن اليورو اخلف معي االتوقعات وكسر الفايبو المتحرك على فريم الديلي وبهذا خوفي هو ان ينتقل الى الفايبوالمتحرك 161 فريم الويكلي وهو الان على فايبو  100 فريم الويكلي  وهي نقطة ارتداد ولكن اخشى من  هدوئه هذه اللحظات مع انه شكل نموذج هارمونك على الاربع ساعات والنصف ساعة والربع ساعة والخمس دقائق وكلها تشير الى الهبوط والله اعلم متمنيا لك التوفيق

----------


## محمد طه

فعلاً اليوم كان اسوأ يوم لى فى التداول

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

[quote=محمد طه;968195]فعلاً اليوم كان اسوأ يوم لى فى التداول
 الخير قادم ان شاء الله

----------


## zizoman

فرصه للدخول  :Asvc:

----------


## نسبO

> فعلاً اليوم كان اسوأ يوم لى فى التداول

  
دائما كن متفائل وثق بنفسك وق\راتك والاستراتيجية ... فقط طبقها بدقة  بجميع شروطها حتى لا تتعرض الى خسائر ومن ثم  تدخل في دوامة عدم الثقة والخوف ... 
نلاحظ اليوم ان البعض ربح ربحا وفيرا والحمد لله  والاخر لم يوفق وهذا يعود للنفسية والانضباط الشديد والدائم في الحالتين الربح منضبط والخسارة منضبط جدا ومتيقظ  
ندعو لك وللجميع وعلى ارسهم استاذنا الدكتور ابو عون  بالتوفيق يا رب العالمين

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

[quote=zizoman;968226]فرصه للدخول  :Asvc: 
الا ترى معي ان الفرصة متأخرة

----------


## نسبO

> فرصه للدخول

  
شكرا جزيلا لك وللفرصة الحلوة  
فقط لو تحاول مع مؤشر الزمن في ضبط الالوان ونوصي جميع الاخوة يكون خصوصا مؤشر الزمن موحد اللون حتى لا يضيع الاخوة الجدد ويستطيعهون التطبيق بكل سهولة  
ربي يسعدك ويوسع عليك كم واسع فضلة

----------


## zizoman

> شكرا جزيلا لك وللفرصة الحلوة  
> فقط لو تحاول مع مؤشر الزمن في ضبط الالوان ونوصي جميع الاخوة يكون خصوصا مؤشر الزمن موحد اللون حتى لا يضيع الاخوة الجدد ويستطيعهون التطبيق بكل سهولة  
> ربي يسعدك ويوسع عليك كم واسع فضلة

 يباشا انا تحت امرك وانت عوزه وجزاك الله كل خير  :Eh S(7):

----------


## zizoman

[quote=Dr_mahmoud;968230] 

> فرصه للدخول 
> الا ترى معي ان الفرصة متأخرة

 انا لسه شايفها والله يادوكتور :Emoticon1:

----------


## محمد طه

يعجبنى جداً فى هذا الموقع روح الجماعه
كان الله مع الجماعه
أدامها الله علينا دائماً
وألف شكراً لكم كثيراً يا اخوانى

----------


## منال مندور

انا لسة جديدة فى الفوركس وعملت حساب تجريبى 
وبختار العملات بشكل عشوائى  وكسب 200 دولار فى ساعة تقريبا 
بس انا هتدرب لمدة شهر وعايزة حد يساعدنى

----------


## zizoman

> انا لسة جديدة فى الفوركس وعملت حساب تجريبى 
> وبختار العملات بشكل عشوائى  وكسب 200 دولار فى ساعة تقريبا 
> بس انا هتدرب لمدة شهر وعايزة حد يساعدنى

 كلنا معاك وهنسعدك :Asvc:

----------


## ابو لاما

> انا لسة جديدة فى الفوركس وعملت حساب تجريبى 
> وبختار العملات بشكل عشوائى وكسب 200 دولار فى ساعة تقريبا 
> بس انا هتدرب لمدة شهر وعايزة حد يساعدنى

 شهر قليل جدا محتاجة اقل شئ ستة شهور من التدريب الصارم علئ ادارة راس المال بالذات فاذا ادرتي راس المال صح الربح ياتي غصبا عنه واهلا بكي هنا الجميع ما يقصرون معاكي ان شاء الله فقط نزلئ التمبلت والمؤشرات من المشاركة الاولئ وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله . :Regular Smile:

----------


## محمد طه

الاخ العزيز ابو العون
اريد ان اسألك شيئاً اذا جاءت فرصه مثلاً فى فريم 4 ساعات ولكنها كانت منذ حوالى نصف ساعه وبعد ذلك ارتدت الشمعه مره اخرى فهل ادخل الفرصه ام يوجد بها خطوره
مع الشكر والتقدير

----------


## ابو لاما

> الاخ العزيز ابو العون
> اريد ان اسألك شيئاً اذا جاءت فرصه مثلاً فى فريم 4 ساعات ولكنها كانت منذ حوالى نصف ساعه وبعد ذلك ارتدت الشمعه مره اخرى فهل ادخل الفرصه ام يوجد بها خطوره
> مع الشكر والتقدير

 ادخل الفرصة واذا قصدت اليورو دولار او باوند دولار فهما ما زالا للبيع . :Regular Smile:  لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## fundays22

السلام عليكم
الاخ المحترم ابو عون الاخوة الافاضل
هذة اخر مشاركة للاخ الكريم محمود عامر حبيت انقلها هنا حتي نتعاون في اخراج الموشر
والمشاركة هي كالتالي بالنص  
شكرا لكم أيها الاخوة لكم و لملاحظاتكم و مشاركاتكم
لا أخفيكم أني أواجه صعوبة في التعديل على المؤشر في محاولة تحسينه و لكن لم أصل بعد و لن أصل باذن الله لمرحلة اليأس منه
لذلك ان كان أي شخص يظن أن لديه فكرة تطوير او تعديل على الية عمل المؤشر فليتفضل بطرحها و سنقوم بترجمتها الى المؤشر لنعرف مدى قوتها
و بالنسبة لي فلا زلت أفكر بعملية تلافي مساوئ المؤشر و تحسينه
بالتوفيق   
في انتظار اقتراحكم 
وشكرا لكم

----------


## jamal

السلام عليكم 
انا اكثر المتابعين للاستراتيجيات  وجميع طرق التداول للفوركس
لكن مثل الاستراتيجية هذي فيها فوضة ولخبطة ماشفت    
والرجاء اعادة ترتيب وتصحيح الاستراتيجية من جديد .  مش كل واحد حصل على مؤشر ومن غير لا يجرب عليه اقل شي 3 شهور او حتى شهر يجي يرميه في مركز الثقل  
واسمحولي على المشاركة

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم 
> انا اكثر المتابعين للاستراتيجيات وجميع طرق التداول للفوركس
> لكن مثل الاستراتيجية هذي فيها فوضة ولخبطة ماشفت 
> والرجاء اعادة ترتيب وتصحيح الاستراتيجية من جديد . مش كل واحد حصل على مؤشر ومن غير لا يجرب عليه اقل شي 3 شهور او حتى شهر يجي يرميه في مركز الثقل  
> واسمحولي على المشاركة

 شكرا اخئ الكريم لاهتمامك انا صاحب الاستراتيجية واحبها بهذا الشكل . :Regular Smile:  اذا لم تعجبك لا تستخدمها وفقط . :Regular Smile:

----------


## fundays22

> السلام عليكم 
> انا اكثر المتابعين للاستراتيجيات  وجميع طرق التداول للفوركس
> لكن مثل الاستراتيجية هذي فيها فوضة ولخبطة ماشفت    
> والرجاء اعادة ترتيب وتصحيح الاستراتيجية من جديد .  مش كل واحد حصل على مؤشر ومن غير لا يجرب عليه اقل شي 3 شهور او حتى شهر يجي يرميه في مركز الثقل  
> واسمحولي على المشاركة

 بجد اسلوبك راقي جدا في الحوار !!!!!!!  :No3:  :No3: 
اذهب الي الصفحة الاولي وحمل التمبلت والموشرات المعتمدة
وورينا همتك !!!!!!!!

----------


## الرقم الالكتروني

> السلام عليكم 
> انا اكثر المتابعين للاستراتيجيات  وجميع طرق التداول للفوركس
> لكن مثل الاستراتيجية هذي فيها فوضة ولخبطة ماشفت    
> والرجاء اعادة ترتيب وتصحيح الاستراتيجية من جديد .  مش كل واحد حصل على مؤشر ومن غير لا يجرب عليه اقل شي 3 شهور او حتى شهر يجي يرميه في مركز الثقل  
> واسمحولي على المشاركة

 
اسمحلي ا اخي  
انا جربت تقريبا معظم الاستراتيجيات  
ولم استمر على اي استراتيجية عدا (( مركز الثقل ))
فهي ناجحه واللي محليها >>>>على قولتك الرمي ان صحت عبارتك

----------


## fundays22

السلام عليكم
الاخ المحترم ابو عون الاخوة الافاضل
هذة اخر مشاركة للاخ الكريم محمود عامر حبيت انقلها هنا حتي نتعاون في اخراج الموشر
والمشاركة هي كالتالي بالنص  
شكرا لكم أيها الاخوة لكم و لملاحظاتكم و مشاركاتكم
لا أخفيكم أني أواجه صعوبة في التعديل على المؤشر في محاولة تحسينه و لكن لم أصل بعد و لن أصل باذن الله لمرحلة اليأس منه
لذلك ان كان أي شخص يظن أن لديه فكرة تطوير او تعديل على الية عمل المؤشر فليتفضل بطرحها و سنقوم بترجمتها الى المؤشر لنعرف مدى قوتها
و بالنسبة لي فلا زلت أفكر بعملية تلافي مساوئ المؤشر و تحسينه
بالتوفيق   
في انتظار اقتراحكم 
وشكرا لكم

----------


## Abo Osamah

> اخوتئ الكرام بعد عدة محاولات ومقارنات تم الوصول والحمدلله لاعدادات مؤشر بلخياط الاصلئ وربما افضل منها واقوئ وسوف ارفق التمبلت والمؤشرات بعد سماع اراءكم وقريبا ان شاء الله سوف اضع مؤشر الزمن لبنلخياط بعد ان وصلت لجزء من فكرة عمله والحمدلله وجارئ استنتاج الباقئ .
> هذه الحركة الاخيرة لليورو دولار حسب المؤشر .
> لكم كل الود والتقدير .   تحديث يوم 12 ديسمبر 2008 المؤشرات والتمبلت بالمرفقات

 شكرآ لجهودكم،، هل يوجد تحديث للمؤشرات والتمبليت؟؟

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

الحمد لله لغاية الان 65 نقطة على اليورو و100 نقطة على الجنيه

----------


## طارق حسين

> الحمد لله لغاية الان 65 نقطة على اليورو و100 نقطة على الجنيه

 الف مبروك اخي الكريم وكن حذر اليوم خبر الفائدة ولك كل الود :Asvc:

----------


## طارق حسين

> السلام عليكم  ارجو من الاخوة الكرام الانتباه للباوند واليورو والفرنك والمجنون    فرص قوية

 النتيجة هي الحكم

----------


## طارق حسين

> لعشاق البترول فرصة شراء ولكن مع الحذر   ولكم كل الود

 اما البترول وعشاق البترول حقق اهدافه وتم عملية التبريد

----------


## ابو لاما

> شكرآ لجهودكم،، هل يوجد تحديث للمؤشرات والتمبليت؟؟

 هذه اخر تحديث للمؤشرات والتمبلت . :Regular Smile:     

> الحمد لله لغاية الان 65 نقطة على اليورو و100 نقطة على الجنيه

 الف مبروك . :Regular Smile:    

> النتيجة هي الحكم

  

> اما البترول وعشاق البترول حقق اهدافه وتم عملية التبريد

 الف مبروك اخي طارق حسين وبالتوفيق . :Regular Smile:  لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## al7otq8

الاخ طارق بارك اااللة فيك ماهي الفترة الزمنية التي عملت عليها اذا سمحت وشكر

----------


## طارق حسين

> الاخ طارق بارك اااللة فيك ماهي الفترة الزمنية التي عملت عليها اذا سمحت وشكر

 هلا اخي انا استخدم فريم الساعة

----------


## al7otq8

الاخ طارق بارك االله فيك ورزقك اااللة من رزقة  شوف النفط  على شارت الخمس دقائق عطني رايك

----------


## al7otq8

الاخ عرابي ااالله يعطيك الصحة والعافية مؤشر البراق اهو نفس مؤشر عرابي القديم قبل الاضافات انا كان عندي مؤشر عرابي القديم ممتاز جدا لكن بعد ماعملت فرمتة للجهاز وحملت مؤشر عرابي الجديد اللي في الصفحة الاولي يتعب النظر   افيدنا بارك ااالله فيك ورزقك ودمت بالف صحة وخير

----------


## zizoman

الله يبارك فيك يا استاذ عرابى  ويزيدك من الخير :Inlove:

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم الاخ المحترم ابو عون الاخوة الافاضل هذة اخر مشاركة للاخ الكريم محمود عامر حبيت انقلها هنا حتي نتعاون في اخراج الموشر والمشاركة هي كالتالي بالنص   شكرا لكم أيها الاخوة لكم و لملاحظاتكم و مشاركاتكم لا أخفيكم أني أواجه صعوبة في التعديل على المؤشر في محاولة تحسينه و لكن لم أصل بعد و لن أصل باذن الله لمرحلة اليأس منه لذلك ان كان أي شخص يظن أن لديه فكرة تطوير او تعديل على الية عمل المؤشر فليتفضل بطرحها و سنقوم بترجمتها الى المؤشر لنعرف مدى قوتها و بالنسبة لي فلا زلت أفكر بعملية تلافي مساوئ المؤشر و تحسينه بالتوفيق    في انتظار اقتراحكم  وشكرا لكم

 اخئ الكريم الشكر الجزيل للاخ محمود عامر وجارئ استنتاج الملاحظات . :Regular Smile:  لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> الاخ عرابي ااالله يعطيك الصحة والعافية مؤشر البراق اهو نفس مؤشر عرابي القديم قبل الاضافات انا كان عندي مؤشر عرابي القديم ممتاز جدا لكن بعد ماعملت فرمتة للجهاز وحملت مؤشر عرابي الجديد اللي في الصفحة الاولي يتعب النظر افيدنا بارك ااالله فيك ورزقك ودمت بالف صحة وخير

 نعم هو نفس المؤشر القديم ليس هناك اي فرق عزيزي وسلامة نظرك . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> الله يبارك فيك يا استاذ عرابى ويزيدك من الخير

 الله يعطيك مثل ما سالت لي عزيزي. :Regular Smile:  لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## al7otq8

ياخوان احتمال وجود فرصة على فرنك دولار باي وااللة اعلم على مؤشر حبيب الكل عرابي وااالله يرزكم دمتم بخير

----------


## fundays22

> اخئ الكريم الشكر الجزيل للاخ محمود عامر وجارئ استنتاج الملاحظات . لكم كل الود والتقدير .

 في انتظارك اخي ابو عون 
وبارك الله فيك
تقبل ودي واحترامي لك

----------


## محمد طه

الاخ العزيز الدكتور محمود والاخوه الاعضاء هل هذه فرص مكتمله

----------


## محمد طه

الاخ العزيز الدكتور محمود والاخوه الاعضاء هل هذه فرص مكتملهUSDCHF
فريم الاربع ساعات

----------


## 10pips

اين الصور اخي محمد ؟

----------


## محمد طه

للاسف لا اعرف تنزيل الصور

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

بدات الان الفرص  الفرنك واليورو والله اعلم

----------


## الرميحي

هذه بعض الفرص على وشك الأكتمال في انتضار الأشاره من مؤشر الزمن للدخول في الصفقات .           بالتوفيق ان شاء الله .

----------


## azzoug

كيف كان خبر الفائدة عليكم يا اصحاب استراتيجية مركز الثقل 
ان شاء خير وما فيش خسرانين 
حيث كانت ردة الفعل على الخبر قوية جدا

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

الحمدلله لم يؤثر خبر الفائدة ذلك لان خبر الفائدة جر السعر لنقط الدخول التي ننتظرها والله اعلم

----------


## AL-FARIS

> الحمدلله لم يؤثر خبر الفائدة ذلك لان خبر الفائدة جر السعر لنقط الدخول التي ننتظرها والله اعلم

   أتذكر لك مشاركة سابقة ذكرت بأن الدخول مناسب جداً من السعر السابق على الشارت   وأنا كنت متابع الاستراتيجية تبعك وعكست الان اكثر من 300 نقطة   فكيف الخبر جر السعر لسعر الدخول ؟؟!!  لأني بصراحة حتى الان ارى الموضوع هذا فوضى شديدة جداً   لا يوجد اي تنظيم لو تنظيم بسيط   والدليل كل عضو عنده شارت مختلف عن الآخر   وكل عضو ما يدري هل الاعضاء البقية ربحانين ام خسرانين   لعدم وجود ترتيب في الموضوع  لا ياتيني احد الان ويقول ليش تذم الاستراتيجية   انا ما اذمها بل اذم الطريقة التي يدار بها هذا الموضوع ولو قال انا راضي عن هذا الوضع   فأنت وضعت الاستراتيجية للاعضاء وتتقبل الاقتراحات والنصح والتطوير   وهذا مشتت للأعضاء ككل   وانا والله ما كتبت الرد هذا إلا لما وجدت الاعضاء تائهين بشدة إلا قلة قليلة من الاعضاء مستفيدين   إن كان هناك مستفيدين   بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## AL-FARIS

للمعلومية ردي السابق يدخل ضمن الموضوع لانه مناط بنجاح وفشل الاستراتيجية  
وبالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

اخي  الفارس انا لا انتظر 1000 نقطة اخذ 50 نقطة ثم اخرج فاذا عاد السعر الى نقطة الدخول اعاود الكرة مرة اخرى واحيانا اخذ 100 نقطة واحيانا 20 حسب طبيعة الحركة وهنا تكمن الليونة والمرونة مع السعر وهذا لا تاتى بيوم وليلة وانما يحتاج مراس وعلى اية حال ان عكسني السعر لا اجعله يجرني كما يشاء اعمل له تبريد واخرج وهذا اعاوده عدة مرات حتى يبقى راس المال غير متاثر بالانعكاس وشكرا لك اخي اما السعر الان على ما اعتقد في اماكن البيع لليورو والشرا للفرنك والله اعلم وهذا الكلام غير مقدس قابل للخطأ والصواب وكل يتعامل حسب راس ماله وشكرا مرة اخرى وعلى فكر هذا السوق كر وفر الا في مواطن الترند الذي يكون بصالح الصفقة مئه بالمئه 
اخي لقد وضعت مشاركة الليلة البارحة وقلت ان اليورو غير مطمئن ومخيف لانه في حركة هدوء وهذا حقيقة من ورائه انفجار سعري قد يكون من خبر   وعلى الرغم من خوفي منه البارحة خرجت ب43 نقطة على اردرين وشكرا لك مرة اخرى

----------


## ابو لاما

> أتذكر لك مشاركة سابقة ذكرت بأن الدخول مناسب جداً من السعر السابق على الشارت هذا الكلام كان امس وحقق هدفه .  وأنا كنت متابع الاستراتيجية تبعك وعكست الان اكثر من 300 نقطة   بعد ان حققت عدة نقاط راجع الشارت ووقت الدخول . فكيف الخبر جر السعر لسعر الدخول ؟؟!!  لأني بصراحة حتى الان ارى الموضوع هذا فوضى شديدة جداً  الموضوع بسيط و منظم ولا يرقئ للفوضئ عزيزي . لا يوجد اي تنظيم لو تنظيم بسيط  المؤشرات واضحة المؤشر الاساسي ثابت وهو مؤشر المستويات وكلا يستخدم مؤشرات مساعدة اخرئ .  والدليل كل عضو عنده شارت مختلف عن الآخر   كل عضو يستخدم طرق اخرئ للمساعدة علئ المتاجرة تذكر ان الاستراتيجية مؤشرها الاساسي ثابت . وكل عضو ما يدري هل الاعضاء البقية ربحانين ام خسرانين   هذا في علم الله .  لعدم وجود ترتيب في الموضوع  الموضوع اسهل من انه يترتب اكثر من هذا المستوئ .  لا ياتيني احد الان ويقول ليش تذم الاستراتيجية   اذا ماذا تذم الموضوع ومحقق مشاهدات عالية والحمدلله وانت اول من يشتكي .  انا ما اذمها بل اذم الطريقة التي يدار بها هذا الموضوع ولو قال انا راضي عن هذا الوضع   الموضوع يدار باحترافية عالية جدا ولسنا بصدد وضع فرص جماعية لننتحر جماعيا اذا هذا ما تريد . فأنت وضعت الاستراتيجية للاعضاء وتتقبل الاقتراحات والنصح والتطوير   انت لم تقدم اقتراح ولا نصح ولا تطوير فقط ذم في الموضوع وخليه معك .  وهذا مشتت للأعضاء ككل   هناك مئات الاعضاء اذا شكاء واحد او اثنين هذه ظاهرة صحية .  وانا والله ما كتبت الرد هذا إلا لما وجدت الاعضاء تائهين بشدة إلا قلة قليلة من الاعضاء مستفيدين   هل عملت استبيان ام تتكلم عن الهوئ . إن كان هناك مستفيدين   الحمدلله هناك مستفيدين واذا لم يكن هناك مستفيدين لم يحقق الموضوع في شهر ونصف ما لم تحققه استراتيجيات في سنوات من حجم المشاهدة والمتابعة والمواكبة . بالتوفيق للجميع

 الرد في الاقتباس    

> للمعلومية ردي السابق يدخل ضمن الموضوع لانه مناط بنجاح وفشل الاستراتيجية  
> وبالتوفيق للجميع

 لا تقلق الاستراتيجية ناجحة جدا بشهادة المئات . :Regular Smile:  لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## محمد طه

عندى فكره ممكن ندخل الحساب الأول ديمو وعندما يبدأ الإنعكاس سيكون واضح على الحساب ثم ندخل على الحقيقى
خصوصاً على فريم 4ساعات

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

[quote=محمد طه;970103]عندى فكره ممكن ندخل الحساب الأول ديمو وعندما يبدأ الإنعكاس سيكون واضح على الحساب ثم ندخل على الحقيقى
خصوصاً على فريم 4ساعات
استاذي كل واحد يتاجر حسب طريقته وحسب وضعه وهذه الطريقة جيدة لمن ليس لديه صبر في الدخول والخروج  
 الاستراتيجية واضحة  هناك خطان للدخول وهنام مؤشر مركز القل ومؤشر محمود عامر وغيره وكلها تفيد في الدخول  وصدقني المصيبة تكمن في العجلة وليس الاستراتيجية وشكرا للجميع متمنيا لكم التوفيق

----------


## محمد طه

عذرا د/محمود ولكنى دخلت على عملة USDCHF ولكن للاسف عكست معى ولهذا فكرت انى اؤمن نفسى اكثر مستقبلاً
ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## deadsoul

لكل اخ لم يفلح باستخدام الاستراتيجيه... اعمل hedge عند نقاط الدخول وستستفيد على الجهتين.. لان السعر سيعود الى نقطه دخولك لا محاله.... لان مركز الثقل هو اجمل نقطه مرجع لمن يحب الهيدج.. ادرسوا ال chart اكثر ستعرفون ما اقصد....

----------


## طارق حسين

> لكل اخ لم يفلح باستخدام الاستراتيجيه... اعمل hedge عند نقاط الدخول وستستفيد على الجهتين.. لان السعر سيعود الى نقطه دخولك لا محاله.... لان مركز الثقل هو اجمل نقطه مرجع لمن يحب الهيدج.. ادرسوا ال chart اكثر ستعرفون ما اقصد....

 كلام سليم او يعود السعر قريب من نقطة الدخول   :Good:

----------


## ابو لاما

> لكل اخ لم يفلح باستخدام الاستراتيجيه... اعمل hedge عند نقاط الدخول وستستفيد على الجهتين.. لان السعر سيعود الى نقطه دخولك لا محاله.... لان مركز الثقل هو اجمل نقطه مرجع لمن يحب الهيدج.. ادرسوا ال chart اكثر ستعرفون ما اقصد....

 تسلم عزيزي استرتيجية مركز الثقل محققة نجاح حتئ في جزر الملاوي والذئ نفسي بيده عندي صديقي تركي قال لي كذا وواحد كندي قال لي انت صرت نجم بهذه الاستراتيجية غير الكتاب الراح ينشر اخر هذه السنة وفيه لقاء معاي بسبب هذه الاستراتيجية ولا وضعت فرص و لا اي شئ حطيت الاستراتيجية وطرق المتاجرة بها والمواضيع محققة نجاحات عالية وسبب اني ما اضع فرص اني ما اريد ان نستهدف واريد كل واحد يتدرب علئ راحته ووياخذ وقته الطبيعي الفوركس مش طائر الفوركس سوق موجود منذ خمسين سنة وسيظل لعشرات السنين والله اعلم . :Regular Smile:  لكم كل الود والتقدير. :Regular Smile:

----------


## Pro Trade

السلام عليكم  بالذات اليوم كان جميل جدآ والحمد لله. يا اخوان بالنسبه للدولار كيف احد يستطيع التفكير بالشراء ولسه الحكومة الامريكيه مخفضه الفائده!!!!! لقد تحققت شروط الاستراتيجيه على اكثر من 6 عملات بدون الدولار وتم دخولها. مع ان العملات التي تضم الدولار حققت الشروط لاكن يا جماعه انتو مضاربين مش اكسبيرتات وانا الحمد لله مضارب مش اكسبيرت لذالك بعدت عن الدولار اليوم والحمد لله نتائج ايجابيه  :Asvc:  على فكره انا عندي شرط اضافي على الاستراتيجيه استعمله, اذا كانت الخطوط قريبه للسعر  وتحققت الشروط بسبب خبرعلى العمله الدخول ممنووووع  اللهم ابعد الشر عن اخي ابو عون واكتب له الخير والامان اينما ذهب برحمتك اشكرك اخي ابو عون لانك عرفتني على هذه الاستراتيجيه المحترفه دمت انت واهلك بسلام :Asvc:

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

[quote=deadsoul;970155]لكل اخ لم يفلح باستخدام الاستراتيجيه... اعمل hedge عند نقاط الدخول وستستفيد على الجهتين.. لان السعر سيعود الى نقطه دخولك لا محاله.... لان مركز الثقل هو اجمل نقطه مرجع لمن يحب الهيدج.. ادرسوا ال chart اكثر ستعرفون ما اقصد....
افكار جديرة بالمتابعة والاهتمام

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

تستحق اكثر من ذلك وهذه دعوة الفقراء امثالي

----------


## محمد طه

اننى والله يا جماعه لا انكر قوة الاستراتيجيه ولكنى للاسف لم اعرف هذه الاخبار ولا انكر اننى حققت قبل دخولى هذه العملة هذا اليوم حوالى 1000 دولار من عمله اخرى ولكنى قلت يمكن يكون احد وقع فى مثل هذا الامر مثلى وهذه اقتراحات نتدارسها سوياً
وان شاء الله سوف اخرج من هذه العملة على خير فاننى والحمد لله اعرف معالجة هذه الامور
ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## deadsoul

> السلام عليكم  بالذات اليوم كان جميل جدآ والحمد لله. يا اخوان بالنسبه للدولار كيف احد يستطيع التفكير بالشراء ولسه الحكومة الامريكيه مخفضه الفائده!!!!! لقد تحققت شروط الاستراتيجيه على اكثر من 6 عملات بدون الدولار وتم دخولها. مع ان العملات التي تضم الدولار حققت الشروط لاكن يا جماعه انتو مضاربين مش اكسبيرتات وانا الحمد لله مضارب مش اكسبيرت لذالك بعدت عن الدولار اليوم والحمد لله نتائج ايجابيه  على فكره انا عندي شرط اضافي على الاستراتيجيه استعمله, اذا كانت الخطوط قريبه للسعر وتحققت الشروط بسبب خبرعلى العمله الدخول ممنووووع  اللهم ابعد الشر عن اخي ابو عون واكتب له الخير والامان اينما ذهب برحمتك اشكرك اخي ابو عون لانك عرفتني على هذه الاستراتيجيه المحترفه دمت انت واهلك بسلام

 ياسلام...ولا اروع... ارجوكم اخوتي احفظو هذا الكلام او الجواهر عن ظهر قلب... اخي pro trader فعلا انك pro بس ياريت بعض الناس تلتزم بكلامك الجميل.. هذا قانون النجاح هنا...

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم  بالذات اليوم كان جميل جدآ والحمد لله. يا اخوان بالنسبه للدولار كيف احد يستطيع التفكير بالشراء ولسه الحكومة الامريكيه مخفضه الفائده!!!!! لقد تحققت شروط الاستراتيجيه على اكثر من 6 عملات بدون الدولار وتم دخولها. مع ان العملات التي تضم الدولار حققت الشروط لاكن يا جماعه انتو مضاربين مش اكسبيرتات وانا الحمد لله مضارب مش اكسبيرت لذالك بعدت عن الدولار اليوم والحمد لله نتائج ايجابيه  على فكره انا عندي شرط اضافي على الاستراتيجيه استعمله, اذا كانت الخطوط قريبه للسعر وتحققت الشروط بسبب خبرعلى العمله الدخول ممنووووع  اللهم ابعد الشر عن اخي ابو عون واكتب له الخير والامان اينما ذهب برحمتك اشكرك اخي ابو عون لانك عرفتني على هذه الاستراتيجيه المحترفه دمت انت واهلك بسلام

 تسلم عزيزي واسال الله لك ما سالت لي وربنا يوفقك . :Regular Smile:  لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

[quote=Dr_mahmoud;970186] 

> تستحق اكثر من ذلك وهذه دعوة الفقراء امثالي

 تسلم عزيزي وكلنا فقراء الغنئ هو الله وفقط . :Regular Smile:  اللهم افرغ علينا صبرا وتوفنا مسلمين . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> كلام سليم او يعود السعر قريب من نقطة الدخول

 يا هلا بالمبدع الاستاذ طارق ربنا يوفقك. :Regular Smile:

----------


## forexex

الأخ عرابي، أنا نزلت استراتيجتك عندي عالميتا تريد أول الموضوع ولم أتابع بعدها، لكن الان اعتقد انك طورت الاسراتيجية للأفضل، ياريت تعطيني التمبليت مع المؤشرات وكيفية الدخول والخروج إذا سمحت....

----------


## ابو لاما

> اننى والله يا جماعه لا انكر قوة الاستراتيجيه ولكنى للاسف لم اعرف هذه الاخبار ولا انكر اننى حققت قبل دخولى هذه العملة هذا اليوم حوالى 1000 دولار من عمله اخرى ولكنى قلت يمكن يكون احد وقع فى مثل هذا الامر مثلى وهذه اقتراحات نتدارسها سوياً
> وان شاء الله سوف اخرج من هذه العملة على خير فاننى والحمد لله اعرف معالجة هذه الامور
> ولكم جزيل الشكر

 
مبروك اخي الكريم محمد طه فانت مبدع وان شاء الله تخرج من الورطة وتعلم من اخطاءك . :Regular Smile: 
بالمناسبة انا اتبع معكم هنا اسلوب كلية الطب بجامعة الجزيرة وهو التعليم الذاتئ او self learning و اذا بحثتم عن الكلية الاخذت افضل جائزة لكليات الطب في الوطن العربي قبل سنتين حتلقوها كلية الطب جامعة الجزيرة كليتي يعني واخذن الجائزة علئ مستوئ الشرق الاوسط كافضل مناهج وطرق تعليمية وانا والله العظيم اتبع معكم نفس الاسلوب وطرق التعليم . :Regular Smile: 
لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## al7otq8

كلمة شكر وامتنان الي صاحب المؤشر الاخ عرابي اااللة يجزاة كل خير

----------


## deadsoul

> تسلم عزيزي استرتيجية مركز الثقل محققة نجاح حتئ في جزر الملاوي والذئ نفسي بيده عندي صديقي تركي قال لي كذا وواحد كندي قال لي انت صرت نجم بهذه الاستراتيجية غير الكتاب الراح ينشر اخر هذه السنة وفيه لقاء معاي بسبب هذه الاستراتيجية ولا وضعت فرص و لا اي شئ حطيت الاستراتيجية وطرق المتاجرة بها والمواضيع محققة نجاحات عالية وسبب اني ما اضع فرص اني ما اريد ان نستهدف واريد كل واحد يتدرب علئ راحته ووياخذ وقته الطبيعي الفوركس مش طائر الفوركس سوق موجود منذ خمسين سنة وسيظل لعشرات السنين والله اعلم . لكم كل الود والتقدير.

 سيدي ابو عون...تحيه حب وموده لك.. وعافاك الله على الجهود الكبير الذي تقوم بها... ثبت بما لا يدع مجالا للشك ان هذا الحلم الذي اصبح حقيقه هو افضل نظام متاجره في العالم.. والدليل ان العرب والعجم يحققون نتائج مذهله باستخدام مختلف الاعدادات فكل الانظمه منذ اول واحد لحد اخر تعديل هي ناجحه جدا  ...وسر هذا النجاح اعتقد لاختلاف منصات التداول من شركه الى اخرى وهذا مدعاه للفخر ان النظام يغطى كل المتغيرات وفي النهايه انا متأكد ان كل انسان سيجد ضالته هنا في احد الاعدادات وسيكون النجاح حليفه لا شك.. بارك الله بك وعافاك..

----------


## ابو لاما

> الأخ عرابي، أنا نزلت استراتيجتك عندي عالميتا تريد أول الموضوع ولم أتابع بعدها، لكن الان اعتقد انك طورت الاسراتيجية للأفضل، ياريت تعطيني التمبليت مع المؤشرات وكيفية الدخول والخروج إذا سمحت....

 اخي الكريم التحديث في الصفحة الاولئ في المشاركة الاولئ وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله . :Regular Smile:  لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## محمد طه

الف شكر اخى الكريم وانك لنعم المعلم فعلاً فقد جعلت هذه الاستراتيجيه كليه للتعليم فعلاً ومنحتنا الفرصه جميعاً
لكى يدلى كل برأيه لكى نخرج جميعاً بأفضل الحلول
ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## ابو لاما

> كلمة شكر وامتنان الي صاحب المؤشر الاخ عرابي اااللة يجزاة كل خير

 الشكر والحمد لله اخي العزيز وما رميت اذ رميت ولكن الله رمئ . :Regular Smile:  لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

[quote=محمد طه;970192]اننى والله يا جماعه لا انكر قوة الاستراتيجيه ولكنى للاسف لم اعرف هذه الاخبار ولا انكر اننى حققت قبل دخولى هذه العملة هذا اليوم حوالى 1000 دولار من عمله اخرى ولكنى قلت يمكن يكون احد وقع فى مثل هذا الامر مثلى وهذه اقتراحات نتدارسها سوياً
وان شاء الله سوف اخرج من هذه العملة على خير فاننى والحمد لله اعرف معالجة هذه الامور
ولكم جزيل الشكر
 اخي محمد لا احد يلومك او زعلان من كلامك بالعكس انت عزيز على الكل ولا ننكر انك تريد الخير للجميع  لكن كما تلاحظ تضع الشرح اكثر من مرة ثم يسألون كيف الدخول والخروج هل تعتقد يا اخي اننا 24 ساعة على الجهاز وان كنا كذلك فهل دائما نحن على اطلاع وبسرعة البرق للاجابة فهل هذا ممكن لا يمكن ان يكون هذا من جهة ومن جهة اخرى الدكتورابو عون وضع او بين  وبكل بساطة خلينا نسميها مكان بيع او مكان شراء  وهذه الامكنة على ما اعتقد ومن خلال التجربة اثبتت مصداقيتها  لذا فما علينا الا ان نقول ما دام هنا هو مكان الدخول فيجب ان نجهز العدة  وبعدها فليستخدم كل واحد سلاحة قد يكون رأس المال وقد يكون مؤشر اضافي وقد يكون التنقل الى الفريمات لمعرفة واقع الدعم والمقاومة الخ

----------


## محمد طه

جزاك الله الف خير يا اخى على هذا الشرح الجميل وان شاء الله سوف اتبع هذا الاسلوب

----------


## ابو لاما

> الف شكر اخى الكريم وانك لنعم المعلم فعلاً فقد جعلت هذه الاستراتيجيه كليه للتعليم فعلاً ومنحتنا الفرصه جميعاً
> لكى يدلى كل برأيه لكى نخرج جميعاً بأفضل الحلول
> ولك جزيل الشكر

 جزاك الله الف خير والشكر لله وحده . :Regular Smile:  هذا رابط يثبت حصول كليتي كلية الطب بجامعة الجزيرة في السودان في ود مدني علئ جائزة افضل كلية طب في الوطن العربي . :Regular Smile:

----------


## 10pips

*ملاحظات يرجى الانتباه لها : 
استراتيجية مركز الثقل هي خارطة الطريق ..فهي تعطيك مناطق شراء وبيع جيدة واذا عكس عليك السعر فحتما سيعود الى نقطة دخولك على الاقل .. يعني يمكنك الربح بالف طريقة وطريقة بواسطة الاستراتيجية يمكنك استعمال التبريد او الهيدج , عليك تعلم فن ادارة الصفقة يعني احسب الانعكاس الممكن او الخسارة القسوة الممكنة قبل الدخول في العملية .. خطط مسار الصفقة ..وانت عليك الباقي تستخدم المؤشرات المساعدة الموجودة في الموضوع او اي مؤشرات تؤكد الدخول وانت اختار التي تفضل  
الاستراتيجية تلائم المتفرغ والمشغول فهي جيدة لفريم الربع ساعة للربح السريع وهي جيدة ايضا لفريم الساعة والاربع ساعات لمن ليس متفرغ .. والفرص بين صفحات الموضوع تشهد على ذلك 
هذا الكلام لكل عضو حكم على الاستراتيجية بالفشل راجع نفسك لانك انت الخسران .. نصيحتي لك تمسك بها ولا تتركها جد الطريقة التي تناسبك في استخدام الاستراتيجية , ولا يسعني الا الدعاء للاخ والاستاذ ابو عون بارك الله فيه *

----------


## محمد طه

ونعم المعلم

----------


## جولاي

> تسلم عزيزي استرتيجية مركز الثقل محققة نجاح حتئ في جزر الملاوي والذئ نفسي بيده عندي صديقي تركي قال لي كذا وواحد كندي قال لي انت صرت نجم بهذه الاستراتيجية غير الكتاب الراح ينشر اخر هذه السنة وفيه لقاء معاي بسبب هذه الاستراتيجية ولا وضعت فرص و لا اي شئ حطيت الاستراتيجية وطرق المتاجرة بها والمواضيع محققة نجاحات عالية وسبب اني ما اضع فرص اني ما اريد ان نستهدف واريد كل واحد يتدرب علئ راحته ووياخذ وقته الطبيعي الفوركس مش طائر الفوركس سوق موجود منذ خمسين سنة وسيظل لعشرات السنين والله اعلم . لكم كل الود والتقدير.

 
هذا ليس غريبا على انسان مبدع ومكافح مثلك وفقك الله اخي ابو عون وسدد لطريق الخير خطاك

----------


## ابو لاما

> *ملاحظات يرجى الانتباه لها :*  *استراتيجية مركز الثقل هي خارطة الطريق ..فهي تعطيك مناطق شراء وبيع جيدة واذا عكس عليك السعر فحتما سيعود الى نقطة دخولك على الاقل .. يعني يمكنك الربح بالف طريقة وطريقة بواسطة الاستراتيجية يمكنك استعمال التبريد او الهيدج , عليك تعلم فن ادارة الصفقة يعني احسب الانعكاس الممكن او الخسارة القسوة الممكنة قبل الدخول في العملية .. خطط مسار الصفقة ..وانت عليك الباقي تستخدم المؤشرات المساعدة الموجودة في الموضوع او اي مؤشرات تؤكد الدخول وانت اختار التي تفضل*   *الاستراتيجية تلائم المتفرغ والمشغول فهي جيدة لفريم الربع ساعة للربح السريع وهي جيدة ايضا لفريم الساعة والاربع ساعات لمن ليس متفرغ .. والفرص بين صفحات الموضوع تشهد على ذلك*  *هذا الكلام لكل عضو حكم على الاستراتيجية بالفشل راجع نفسك لانك انت الخسران .. نصيحتي لك تمسك بها ولا تتركها جد الطريقة التي تناسبك في استخدام الاستراتيجية , ولا يسعني الا الدعاء للاخ والاستاذ ابو عون بارك الله فيه*

 بارك لله فيك اخي الكريم . :Regular Smile:  والله العظيم انا اريد الخير للجميع وبصراحة من مصلحتئ ان احتفظ للاستراتيجية لنفسي لكني لم افعل ذلك واثرت ان انشرها لمساعدة اخوة لي فسوق الفوركس كبير ويحتمل الجميع . :Regular Smile:  كان يمكن ان احتفظ بها لادير بها الحسابات كما يدعئ البعض هنا لكني اريد تخريج جيل كامل ناجح باذن الله  بانفسهم في الفوركس والمتاجرة ومن دون مقابل . :Regular Smile:  هنا لدئ اكثر من 4400 مشاركة معظمها محاولة للافادة  لاني عربي ومسلم وحبي وولاءي للمؤمنين اخوتي حسب قاعدة الولاء والبراء في المواقع الاجنبية مشاركاتي لا تصل الئ 500 مشاركة مع اني سجلت فيها من قبل المتداول العربي . :Regular Smile:  والحمدلله الله وفقنا جميعا لاننا احببنا الخير لبعضنا البعض . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> ونعم المعلم

 جزاك الله الف خير اخي الكريم . :Regular Smile:    

> هذا ليس غريبا على انسان مبدع ومكافح مثلك وفقك الله اخي ابو عون وسدد لطريق الخير خطاك

 جزاك الله الف خير اخي الكريم . :Regular Smile:

----------


## 10pips

> بارك لله فيك اخي الكريم .
> والله العظيم انا اريد الخير للجميع وبصراحة من مصلحتئ ان احتفظ للاستراتيجية لنفسي لكني لم افعل ذلك واثرت ان انشرها لمساعدة اخوة لي فسوق الفوركس كبير ويحتمل الجميع .
> والحمدلله الله وفقنا جميعا لاننا احببنا الخير لبعضنا البعض .

  

> بارك لله فيك اخي الكريم .
> والله العظيم انا اريد الخير للجميع وبصراحة من مصلحتئ ان احتفظ للاستراتيجية لنفسي لكني لم افعل ذلك واثرت ان انشرها لمساعدة اخوة لي فسوق الفوركس كبير ويحتمل الجميع .
> كان يمكن ان احتفظ بها لادير بها الحسابات كما يدعئ البعض هنا لكني اريد تخريج جيل كامل ناجح باذن الله بانفسهم في الفوركس والمتاجرة ومن دون مقابل .
> هنا لدئ اكثر من 4400 مشاركة معظمها محاولة للافادة لاني عربي ومسلم وحبي وولاءي للمؤمنين اخوتي حسب قاعدة الولاء والبراء في المواقع الاجنبية مشاركاتي لا تصل الئ 500 مشاركة مع اني سجلت فيها من قبل المتداول العربي .
> والحمدلله الله وفقنا جميعا لاننا احببنا الخير لبعضنا البعض .

 انت لم تقصر اخي الكريم  , وانا اؤمن بان احد اسرار هذا الكون على قدر ما تعطي وتهب وتساعد , الكون يعطيك واقولها عن تجربة , وان شاء الله الزمن يثبت لك ذلك   :Regular Smile:

----------


## Pro Trade

> ياسلام...ولا اروع... ارجوكم اخوتي احفظو هذا الكلام او الجواهر عن ظهر قلب... اخي pro trader فعلا انك pro بس ياريت بعض الناس تلتزم بكلامك الجميل.. هذا قانون النجاح هنا...

 بارك الله فيك اخي  نعم  (الالتزام والليونه) هم الاساس قبل الاستراتيجيه مهما كانت دقيقه . :Asvc:

----------


## حكار فوزي

[quote=عرابي;970264]جزاك الله الف خير والشكر لله وحده . :Regular Smile:  هذا رابط يثبت حصول كليتي كلية الطب بجامعة الجزيرة في السودان في ود مدني علئ جائزة افضل كلية طب في الوطن العربي . :Regular Smile:    السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى و بركاته :  لقد وددت أن أكتب لك كلمة شكر و عرفان و اعتذار و هذه شهادة مني في هذا الشخص, الأخ و الدكتور عرابي راجيا من المولى عز وجل أن يوفقك في حياتك و يدخلك الجنة اللهم أمين, ووصفتك الطبية وصلت مع الأخ عبد الرحمان جزاه الله كل خير ووفقه الله فيما يتمنى, و نصائحك الذهبية التي طالما زادتني ثقة و أملا في الحياة بعدما يأست من جميع السبل لكن إيماننا بالله قوي و أيضا البركة فيك أخونا عرابي. كل يوم يزداد إحترامي لشخصك الكريم و العلم الذي أنعمه عليك الله. تقبل مني خالص عبارات التقدير و الاحترام .

----------


## ابو لاما

> انت لم تقصر اخي الكريم , وانا اؤمن بان احد اسرار هذا الكون على قدر ما تعطي وتهب وتساعد , الكون يعطيك واقولها عن تجربة , وان شاء الله الزمن يثبت لك ذلك

 اكيد يا اخي الكريم انا واثق من كلامك تماما وربنا يوفقك . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى و بركاته :  لقد وددت أن أكتب لك كلمة شكر و عرفان و اعتذار و هذه شهادة مني في هذا الشخص, الأخ و الدكتور عرابي راجيا من المولى عز وجل أن يوفقك في حياتك و يدخلك الجنة اللهم أمين, ووصفتك الطبية وصلت مع الأخ عبد الرحمان جزاه الله كل خير ووفقه الله فيما يتمنى, و نصائحك الذهبية التي طالما زادتني ثقة و أملا في الحياة بعدما يأست من جميع السبل لكن إيماننا بالله قوي و أيضا البركة فيك أخونا عرابي. كل يوم يزداد إحترامي لشخصك الكريم و العلم الذي أنعمه عليك الله. تقبل مني خالص عبارات التقدير و الاحترام .

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته . :Regular Smile:  جزاك الله الف خير اخي الكريم وشفاك وعافاك وامد في عمرك ان شاء الله . :Regular Smile:  المؤمن مبتلئ وهذا حال الدنيا نولد فيها باكين ونتركها وهم يبكون علينا . :Regular Smile:  العبرة بالعمل الصالح وفقط . :Regular Smile:  اللهم افرغ علينا صبرا وتوفنا مسلمين . :Regular Smile:  لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى و بركاته :  لقد وددت أن أكتب لك كلمة شكر و عرفان و اعتذار و هذه شهادة مني في هذا الشخص, الأخ و الدكتور عرابي راجيا من المولى عز وجل أن يوفقك في حياتك و يدخلك الجنة اللهم أمين, ووصفتك الطبية وصلت مع الأخ عبد الرحمان جزاه الله كل خير ووفقه الله فيما يتمنى, و نصائحك الذهبية التي طالما زادتني ثقة و أملا في الحياة بعدما يأست من جميع السبل لكن إيماننا بالله قوي و أيضا البركة فيك أخونا عرابي. كل يوم يزداد إحترامي لشخصك الكريم و العلم الذي أنعمه عليك الله. تقبل مني خالص عبارات التقدير و الاحترام .

 حياك الله اخي فوزي ارجو ان تكون بخير كيف انت وشكرا لك علىخوتك الصادقة

----------


## Dr.Ashraf

ألاخ الحبيب د.عرابى باشا
مارأيك فى العمل على فريم الساعه بهدف 30 وستوب 100
حيث تكثر الفرص فى هذا الفريم ويتم الحصول على 30 نقطه بمنتهى السهوله وفى وقت قصير فى حال تحقق الشروط...وماهى نصائحك؟ 
سؤال اخير: هل المقصود بالتبريد التعزيز؟ 
مع جزيل شكرى

----------


## جولاي

استغرب من شخص ارى له مشاركات في الموضوع كمستفيد من هذه الاستراتيجية  
وقد سبق وان قام بطرح مؤشر للزمن كفلتر لاستراتيجية مركز الثقل وعندماا طلبنااه نحن الاعضاء 
ذلك المؤشر رفض ان يعطيه لناا  مع الاسف .   
عجيبه هذه الدنياا

----------


## ابو لاما

> ألاخ الحبيب د.عرابى باشا
> مارأيك فى العمل على فريم الساعه بهدف 30 وستوب 100
> حيث تكثر الفرص فى هذا الفريم ويتم الحصول على 30 نقطه بمنتهى السهوله وفى وقت قصير فى حال تحقق الشروط...وماهى نصائحك؟ 
> سؤال اخير: هل المقصود بالتبريد التعزيز؟ 
> مع جزيل شكرى

 يا هلا دكتوراشرف . :Regular Smile:  نعم التبريد هو التعزيز عندي انا وهناك مدرسة بقيادة دكتور النجف تري التعزيز اخذ صفقات في نفس الاتجاه والتبريد اخذ صفقات مع انعكاس الاتجاه . :Regular Smile:  وفريم الساعة جيد و30 نقطة منطقية جدا فقط حدد الترند من الاربعة ساعات وادخل معها وفقط . :Regular Smile:  لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> استغرب من شخص ارى له مشاركات في الموضوع كمستفيد من هذه الاستراتيجية  
> وقد سبق وان قام بطرح مؤشر للزمن كفلتر لاستراتيجية مركز الثقل وعندماا طلبنااه نحن الاعضاء 
> ذلك المؤشر رفض ان يعطيه لناا مع الاسف .   
> عجيبه هذه الدنياا

 اخئ العزيز ليس هناك احد مجبور ان يضع مؤشر فهذه تعود اليه هو لا نعلم لعله حصل علئ المؤشر بعهد قطعه علئ نفسه وتاكد ان خزائن الله مفتوحة لعباده والارزاق علئ مولاها . :Regular Smile:  لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## Dr.Ashraf

> يا هلا دكتوراشرف . نعم التبريد هو التعزيز عندي انا وهناك مدرسة بقيادة دكتور النجف تري التعزيز اخذ صفقات في نفس الاتجاه والتبريد اخذ صفقات مع انعكاس الاتجاه . وفريم الساعة جيد و30 نقطة منطقية جدا فقط حدد الترند من الاربعة ساعات وادخل معها وفقط . لك كل الود والتقدير .

 شكرا يا جميل المعشر..
والله ودى نتقابل فى القاهرة فى أقرب فرصه...

----------


## Dr.Ashraf

د.عرابى
هل تقصد بتحديد الترند من فريم الاربع ساعات انى اذا وجدته صاعد مثلا لآاقوم بعمليات بيع حتى لولامس السعر الخط الازرق السميك؟

----------


## حكار فوزي

> استغرب من شخص ارى له مشاركات في الموضوع كمستفيد من هذه الاستراتيجية  
> وقد سبق وان قام بطرح مؤشر للزمن كفلتر لاستراتيجية مركز الثقل وعندماا طلبنااه نحن الاعضاء 
> ذلك المؤشر رفض ان يعطيه لناا مع الاسف .   
> عجيبه هذه الدنياا

 السلام عليكم :  أخي بالنسبة للمشاركة لم تكن لها أي علاقة بالموضوع مع احترامي له, و فقط كانت رسالة شكر و عرفان و اعتذار إلى الأخ عرابي و كذلك ليس فيما يخص الموضوع مع كل احترامي لاستراتيجيته و هي إن دلت فتدل على مدى تفانيه في عمله و مساعدة إخوانه, بالنسبة لطلب المؤشر فأنا اعتذرت من قبل و ذلك لأنه أمانة في عنقي مع أني فكيف لي أن أخون الأمانة التي يستأمنني عليها صاحبها و أنشرها من دون موافقته. و أرجو أن لا تظنوا السوء بأخوانكم فلو كان في مقدوري إفادتكم فلما توانيت لحظة .  تحياتي و تقديري.

----------


## ابو لاما

> شكرا يا جميل المعشر..
> والله ودى نتقابل فى القاهرة فى أقرب فرصه...

 ان شاء الله عزيزي دكتور اشرف خلئ البرد يخف شوية بس . :Regular Smile:   

> د.عرابى
> هل تقصد بتحديد الترند من فريم الاربع ساعات انى اذا وجدته صاعد مثلا لآاقوم بعمليات بيع حتى لولامس السعر الخط الازرق السميك؟

 نعم ممتاز هذه هي القاعدة الذهبية في التعامل مع فريمات اقل من الاربعة ساعات وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله . :Regular Smile:  لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## محمد طه

الاخوه الاعضاء الكرام
عندى طلب منكم لى وللكثير مثلى
فاننى لا اعرف الاخبار وخصوصا نتائجها
فاذا عرف احدكم الخبر ونتيجته يا ريت ينزله فى موقع الاستراتيجيه فورا
فانه يوجد فيها الكثير من المتابعين لها
واكيد سينال الكثير من الجزاء من الله
لمنفعته لاخوانه
ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم :  أخي بالنسبة للمشاركة لم تكن لها أي علاقة بالموضوع مع احترامي له, و فقط كانت رسالة شكر و عرفان و اعتذار إلى الأخ عرابي و كذلك ليس فيما يخص الموضوع مع كل احترامي لاستراتيجيته و هي إن دلت فتدل على مدى تفانيه في عمله و مساعدة إخوانه, بالنسبة لطلب المؤشر فأنا اعتذرت من قبل و ذلك لأنه أمانة في عنقي مع أني فكيف لي أن أخون الأمانة التي يستأمنني عليها صاحبها و أنشرها من دون موافقته. و أرجو أن لا تظنوا السوء بأخوانكم فلو كان في مقدوري إفادتكم فلما توانيت لحظة .  تحياتي و تقديري.

 اخي حكارفوزي انا اعلم تماما ما تعنيه بالامانة ونحن اصدقاءمنذ البداية كما تعلم واقدر لك امانتك تماما وانصحك بالبقاء علئ عهدك ما حييت ولا الومك ابداء لعدم طرح المؤشر بل انا معجب جدا باخلاقك وامانتك العالية وموفق ان شاء الله . :Regular Smile:  لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## Dr.Ashraf

> السلام عليكم :  أخي بالنسبة للمشاركة لم تكن لها أي علاقة بالموضوع مع احترامي له, و فقط كانت رسالة شكر و عرفان و اعتذار إلى الأخ عرابي و كذلك ليس فيما يخص الموضوع مع كل احترامي لاستراتيجيته و هي إن دلت فتدل على مدى تفانيه في عمله و مساعدة إخوانه, بالنسبة لطلب المؤشر فأنا اعتذرت من قبل و ذلك لأنه أمانة في عنقي مع أني فكيف لي أن أخون الأمانة التي يستأمنني عليها صاحبها و أنشرها من دون موافقته. و أرجو أن لا تظنوا السوء بأخوانكم فلو كان في مقدوري إفادتكم فلما توانيت لحظة .  تحياتي و تقديري.

 أتمنى لك الشفاء أخى الحبيب...وأنا جراح مسالك بوليه وزراعه كلى اذا احتجت منى أى شئ..
لانطلب منك ان تنشر المؤشر علانيه ولكن يمكنك ان ترسله للاخ عرابى الذى لم يبخل عليك وعلينا بشئ ...ليقوم بدراسته...وعندها لن يتهمك احد بشئ..فقد يطوره للأفضل...

----------


## ابو لاما

> أتمنى لك الشفاء أخى الحبيب...وأنا جراح مسالك بوليه وزراعه كلى اذا احتجت منى أى شئ..
> لانطلب منك ان تنشر المؤشر علانيه ولكن يمكنك ان ترسله للاخ عرابى الذى لم يبخل عليك وعلينا بشئ ...ليقوم بدراسته...وعندها لن يتهمك احد بشئ..فقد يطوره للأفضل...

 اخئ العزيز مؤشر الاخ محمود عامر جيد جدا بل ممتاز وهو كافي تماما وبقاء الرجل علئ عهده افضل من كنوز الدنيا لدي . :Regular Smile:  لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## جولاي

اقول الله يخليك لنا يابو عون ولا يحرمنا منك   
اخي ابو عون بالنسبة للتحديث الاخير للاستراتيجية انا حملت المؤشرات ولقيت انه بعضها  
ex4 , mq4  وهي مكررة بالامتدادين  
لا اعلم اذا حملت اللي على امتداد mq4   فقط هل يؤثر هذا بشيئ على الاستراتيجية ؟  
الشاارت مليئ بالخطوط بصراحة ولا قدرت اركز من كثرة الخطوط والالوان القوية فيه  
لذلك انا اخذت مؤشر center fo gravity  ومؤشر cog   فقط وقمت بانزالهم على الشاارت  
هل يفون بالغرض ؟ ام لا بد من تحميل كل المؤشراات ؟   
هذا الشاارت وياليت تقولي اذا صحيح او فيه خطاء

----------


## نسبO

> أتمنى لك الشفاء أخى الحبيب...وأنا جراح مسالك بوليه وزراعه كلى اذا احتجت منى أى شئ..
> لانطلب منك ان تنشر المؤشر علانيه ولكن يمكنك ان ترسله للاخ عرابى الذى لم يبخل عليك وعلينا بشئ ...ليقوم بدراسته...وعندها لن يتهمك احد بشئ..فقد يطوره للأفضل...

  
اخي العزيز هونا على الاخ فوزي ..... فأنا مع الاخ الدكتور عرابي دع ما لزيد لزيد ودعوا عنكم جميعا هذه الامال التي لا طائل منها
 صدقوني لديكم كنز كبير جدا ولا تحتاجون الى  كل هذا النقاش الذي لا يغني ولا يسمن .... فقط ركزوا على التطوير ومن لديه فكرة لمؤشر الزمن فليبادر وانا طبعا اولكم ولكن  ما باليد حيلة ...  
سيأتي يوم ويتكامل العمل بافضل ما يكون ومن ناحيتي ارى انني اسير في اتجاه تحقيق 100% فاليوم عملت 29 عملية كلها بفضل الله ناجحة وعلى فريم 5 دقائق وهذه بشرى لابي عون  حققت منها 178 في وقت قياسي لا بيتجاوز ثلاث ساعات ... فماذا نريد ووالله انه على الحقيقي وبكل ثقة وبدون احلام مؤشرات لبن العصفور ....  
همسة للذكرى / كررتها من قبل كل ما وضعتم تمبلات جديد جاء من كان يقول انه لديه ولديه وجرب التمبلت ولدي اخوان أسمعوني هذا الكلام فلا داعي للجاج الكثر  
نريد فرص وعمل فقط  
دمت يا ابا عون ودمتم جميعا

----------


## ابو لاما

> اقول الله يخليك لنا يابو عون ولا يحرمنا منك   
> اخي ابو عون بالنسبة للتحديث الاخير للاستراتيجية انا حملت المؤشرات ولقيت انه بعضها  
> ex4 , mq4 وهي مكررة بالامتدادين  
> لا اعلم اذا حملت اللي على امتداد mq4 فقط هل يؤثر هذا بشيئ على الاستراتيجية ؟  
> الشاارت مليئ بالخطوط بصراحة ولا قدرت اركز من كثرة الخطوط والالوان القوية فيه  
> لذلك انا اخذت مؤشر center fo gravity ومؤشر cog فقط وقمت بانزالهم على الشاارت  
> هل يفون بالغرض ؟ ام لا بد من تحميل كل المؤشراات ؟   
> هذا الشاارت وياليت تقولي اذا صحيح او فيه خطاء

 اخي الكريم يمكنك التعديل في الالوان وحذف مؤشر الزمن القديم وترك مؤشر الاخ محمود عامر وبالنسبة لبقية المؤشرات هي مهمة . :Regular Smile:  والامتدادات لا تؤثر. :Regular Smile:  لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> اخي العزيز هونا على الاخ فوزي ..... فأنا مع الاخ الدكتور عرابي دع ما لزيد لزيد ودعوا عنكم جميعا هذه الامال التي لا طائل منها
> صدقوني لديكم كنز كبير جدا ولا تحتاجون الى كل هذا النقاش الذي لا يغني ولا يسمن .... فقط ركزوا على التطوير ومن لديه فكرة لمؤشر الزمن فليبادر وانا طبعا اولكم ولكن ما باليد حيلة ...  
> سيأتي يوم ويتكامل العمل بافضل ما يكون ومن ناحيتي ارى انني اسير في اتجاه تحقيق 100% فاليوم عملت 29 عملية كلها بفضل الله ناجحة وعلى فريم 5 دقائق وهذه بشرى لابي عون حققت منها 178 في وقت قياسي لا بيتجاوز ثلاث ساعات ... فماذا نريد ووالله انه على الحقيقي وبكل ثقة وبدون احلام مؤشرات لبن العصفور ....  
> همسة للذكرى / كررتها من قبل كل ما وضعتم تمبلات جديد جاء من كان يقول انه لديه ولديه وجرب التمبلت ولدي اخوان أسمعوني هذا الكلام فلا داعي للجاج الكثر  
> نريد فرص وعمل فقط  
> دمت يا ابا عون ودمتم جميعا

 جزاك الله الف خير اخي الكريم والف مبروك . :Regular Smile:  ان شاء الله دائما موفق . :Regular Smile:  لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## كبتشينو

> بارك لله فيك اخي الكريم . والله العظيم انا اريد الخير للجميع وبصراحة من مصلحتئ ان احتفظ للاستراتيجية لنفسي لكني لم افعل ذلك واثرت ان انشرها لمساعدة اخوة لي فسوق الفوركس كبير ويحتمل الجميع . كان يمكن ان احتفظ بها لادير بها الحسابات كما يدعئ البعض هنا لكني اريد تخريج جيل كامل ناجح باذن الله بانفسهم في الفوركس والمتاجرة ومن دون مقابل . هنا لدئ اكثر من 4400 مشاركة معظمها محاولة للافادة لاني عربي ومسلم وحبي وولاءي للمؤمنين اخوتي حسب قاعدة الولاء والبراء في المواقع الاجنبية مشاركاتي لا تصل الئ 500 مشاركة مع اني سجلت فيها من قبل المتداول العربي . والحمدلله الله وفقنا جميعا لاننا احببنا الخير لبعضنا البعض .

 الكبير كبير
 بارك الله فيك ونفع الله بعلمك وجعله بموازين اعمالك ( خيركم انفعكم للناس ) لا املك الا الدعاء لك بظهر الغيب

----------


## tarek7oot

والله يا شباب هذه الاستراتيجية اعطتنا امل في الفوركس وانا في راي ان هذا الموضوع من احسن المواضيع في هذا المنتدى واريد ان اشكر الدكتور عرابي اولا على جهده ووقته وثانيا على حبه للخير لجميع الاعضاء   ومشكور الدكتور محمود على وضعه بعض الفرص  والشكر كل الشكر لكل واحد ساهم في هذا العمل الرائع

----------


## تريدر2000

> لكل اخ لم يفلح باستخدام الاستراتيجيه... اعمل hedge عند نقاط الدخول وستستفيد على الجهتين.. لان السعر سيعود الى نقطه دخولك لا محاله.... لان مركز الثقل هو اجمل نقطه مرجع لمن يحب الهيدج.. ادرسوا ال chart اكثر ستعرفون ما اقصد....

 أخي الكريم بارك الله فيك  :Eh S(7): 
أرجو ملاحظة أن كثير من الأخوه هنا مبتدئين وطريقة الهيدج من أصعب الطرق من حيث السيطره على السعر في حالة إرتد عليك مئات النقاط ...
وكما تعلم أخي أن معظم مؤشرات الأستراتيجيه تتلون على حسب السعر (Repaint) ومنها مؤشرات مركز الثقل ومؤشر الهارمونيك ومؤشر الوقت والنقطة الصفراء فالأن تعطيك دخول بيع مثلا من نقطه معينه فإذا عكس السعر عليك تغير موضع خط الوسط لمؤشر مركز الثقل وبالتالي تبتعد نقطة دخولك فلا تعرف من أين تغلق عملية الهيدج  :Asvc:  وهل تستمر فيها أم لا .... هذا بالأضافه أن بعض التمبلت تختلف عن بعضها من حيث نقطة الدخول على الميتاتريدر. 
هذه فقط بعض ملاحظات وحتى لا يشعر القارئ المبتدأ لكلامك أن الهيدج سهل بهذه الطريقه .
تقبل فائق إحترامي  :Asvc:

----------


## X_MM_X

اخ عرابي ممكن تشرح ازاي التريند صاعد او هابط على ال4 ساعات يعني مثلا في الباوند دولار هناك فرصه واضضحه على فريم الساعه شراء بس فريم 4 هبوط - حسب ما افهم - ؟؟

----------


## ابو لاما

> اخ عرابي ممكن تشرح ازاي التريند صاعد او هابط على ال4 ساعات يعني مثلا في الباوند دولار هناك فرصه واضضحه على فريم الساعه شراء بس فريم 4 هبوط - حسب ما افهم - ؟؟

 اخئ الكريم في هذه الحالة تنتظر للدخول بيع علئ اساس فريم الاربعة ساعات . :Regular Smile:  هذا افضل تكون مع الترند في فريم الاربعة ساعات . :Regular Smile:  وتحددها باتجاه السعر من الاعلئ للاسفل اوالعكس . :Regular Smile:  لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## X_MM_X

> اخئ الكريم في هذه الحالة تنتظر للدخول بيع علئ اساس فريم الاربعة ساعات . هذا افضل تكون مع الترند في فريم الاربعة ساعات . وتحددها باتجاه السعر من الاعلئ للاسفل اوالعكس . لك كل الود والتقدير .

 
حياك الله اخي عرابي ووفقك دائما 
بالنسبه للتريند 4 ساعات هل تقصد صورة الشارت مائل للاعلى او الاسفل او تقصد اخر شمعه في الاربع ساعات ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## ابو لاما

> حياك الله اخي عرابي ووفقك دائما 
> بالنسبه للتريند 4 ساعات هل تقصد صورة الشارت مائل للاعلى او الاسفل او تقصد اخر شمعه في الاربع ساعات ولك جزيل الشكر

 هذا يعتمد علئ مؤشر الزمن وارتداد السعر هل هو من الخط الازرق العلوي اذا ارند هابط واذا من الخط الاصفر السفلئ الترند صاعد . :Regular Smile:  لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ahmedfouad

> لكل اخ لم يفلح باستخدام الاستراتيجيه... اعمل hedge عند نقاط الدخول وستستفيد على الجهتين.. لان السعر سيعود الى نقطه دخولك لا محاله.... لان مركز الثقل هو اجمل نقطه مرجع لمن يحب الهيدج.. ادرسوا ال chart اكثر ستعرفون ما اقصد....

   يا ريت تعطينى مثال للهيدج مع استراتيجية الثقل....مثال توضيحى شامل بالصور والألوان والأرقام  :Big Grin: ....عشان نستفيد عمليا...وجزاك الله خيرا....!!! :Eh S(7):

----------


## islam4ever

تعجز كلمات الشكر و التقدير للدكتور أستاذنا و حبيبانا أبو عون 
كل الشكر على هذه الاستراتيجية الرائعة و المجهود الكبير 
لي سؤال بسيط يمكن اتكرر بس معليش لو حد يقولى أهم و أقوى الازواج التى تعمل مع هذه الاستراتيجية ... و شكرا مرة أخرى

----------


## Dr.Ashraf

د.عرابى 
با لنسبه لتوافق الترند..لو انى سأعمل على الاربع ساعات هل يشترط ميل المؤشر لاسفل حتى ابيع وميله لاعلى حتى اشترى؟
لأنه من النادر ان يحدث هذا التوافق...
أم ان هذا الشرط غير مهم على فريم الاربع ساعات؟ 
مع الشكر

----------


## galleon

فرصة شراء 
 eur/chf 
بانتظار مؤشر الزمن يعطي اشارة شراء

----------


## nesr_2020

للمتابعة.,
دخلت عند ملامسة الخط الاصفر العلوى عند الدائرة الحمراء و الهدف موضح
ارجو التصحيح من المصححين  :Regular Smile: 
الله كريم.,

----------


## ابو لاما

> للمتابعة., دخلت عند ملامسة الخط الاصفر العلوى عند الدائرة الحمراء و الهدف موضح ارجو التصحيح من المصححين  الله كريم.,

 ممتاز موفق ان شاء الله . :Regular Smile:

----------


## sweidans

يا اخوان لا تزعلو و اعتبروه انتقاد بناء ... بطلت اعرف شو اللي احطو و شو ال indicator اللي استعملو .. و كل مره بشوف شارتات جديده ... ممكن باختصار لو ما فيها غلبه ... اعطائنا الindicators  و التيمبليت الجاهز ...  
و سؤال ثاني ... هل هذه الاستراتيجيه و غيرها تتماشى بالوضع الاقتصادي المجنون هذه الايام .. يا ريت حد يجاوبني

----------


## ahmedfouad

> يا ريت تعطينى مثال للهيدج مع استراتيجية الثقل....مثال توضيحى شامل بالصور والألوان والأرقام ....عشان نستفيد عمليا...وجزاك الله خيرا....!!!

 معقولة يا ديدسوول ما شفتش مشاركتى لغاية الآن.....؟؟؟  :Ohmy:  فين نشاطك المعهود...؟! يبدو إنك اتحسدت...!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pro Trade

> يا اخوان لا تزعلو و اعتبروه انتقاد بناء ... بطلت اعرف شو اللي احطو و شو ال indicator اللي استعملو .. و كل مره بشوف شارتات جديده ... ممكن باختصار لو ما فيها غلبه ... اعطائنا الindicators و التيمبليت الجاهز ...  
> و سؤال ثاني ... هل هذه الاستراتيجيه و غيرها تتماشى بالوضع الاقتصادي المجنون هذه الايام .. يا ريت حد يجاوبني

 السلام عليكم اخي العزيز الشغله ابسط من ما انت متصور نحن نعمل على اعدادات قريبه من بعضها اذا لم تكن نفسها وسبب اختلاف الشارتات فكل عضو يضع الالوان ويضيف مؤشر او اثنين حسب نظرته والوضع الذي يلائمه وهذا يرجع لك . التمبلت الرسمي موجود في الصفحه الاولى وعليه اغلب الطاقم يعمل   بالنسبه للوضع الاقتصادي وهل الاستراتيجيه ملائمه  اخي الكريم خذها من نصيحه واعتبرها شرط للاستراتيجيه افتح جميع العملات الموجوده عندك اي عمله عليها خبر لا تتاجر بها في الوقت الحالي حتى بداية السنه الجديده الفرص كثيره بس الانسان يتحلى بالثقه والايمان بيلي ربنا كاتبه بيصير بالتوفيق :Asvc:

----------


## deadsoul

> معقولة يا ديدسوول ما شفتش مشاركتى لغاية الآن.....؟؟؟  فين نشاطك المعهود...؟! يبدو إنك اتحسدت...!!

 *
عذرا اخي احمد انا فعلا لم ار ملاحظتك الا الان لعارض الم بي وندعو الله الشفاء لابنائي وجميع المسلمين...
الفكره بسيطه انا قلت ادرسو الchart ستفهمون قصدي وارجو من الذين يحبون هذا النوع من التجاره ان يجربو على الديمو وقت مناسب قبل الدخول حقيقي حتى يثق في الطريقه تفضل شرح مبسط لما اعني ارجو ان يفيدك....
وعلى فكره انا فعلا شكلي اتحسدت انا كندت ادبل الحساب في ساعات والان الامور بتوخذ اكثر من اللازم....*

----------


## ahmedfouad

> *عذرا اخي احمد انا فعلا لم ار ملاحظتك الا الان لعارض الم بي وندعو الله الشفاء لابنائي وجميع المسلمين...* *الفكره بسيطه انا قلت ادرسو الchart ستفهمون قصدي وارجو من الذين يحبون هذا النوع من التجاره ان يجربو على الديمو وقت مناسب قبل الدخول حقيقي حتى يثق في الطريقه تفضل شرح مبسط لما اعني ارجو ان يفيدك....* *وعلى فكره انا فعلا شكلي اتحسدت انا كندت ادبل الحساب في ساعات والان الامور بتوخذ اكثر من اللازم....*

 ربنا يشفى ابنك....شفاءا تاما لا يغادر سقما...آمين...أنا ها عطيك وصفة ذهبية من وصفات الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام...قول على رأس ابنك "أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك" 7 مرات...وان شاء الله بالشفاء...وشكرا على ردك.. :Asvc:

----------


## deadsoul

> ربنا يشفى ابنك....شفاءا تاما لا يغادر سقما...آمين...أنا ها عطيك وصفة ذهبية من وصفات الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام...قول على رأس ابنك "أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك" 7 مرات...وان شاء الله بالشفاء...وشكرا على ردك..

 *عليه افضل الصلاة واتم التسليم نعم هذا هو العلاج الطلب من الله بيقين وشكرا لك على هذه النصيحه الغاليه...نسال الله العفو والعافيه لجميع المسلمين...*

----------


## ahmedfouad

> *عليه افضل الصلاة واتم التسليم نعم هذا هو العلاج الطلب من الله بيقين وشكرا لك على هذه النصيحه الغاليه...نسال الله العفو والعافيه لجميع المسلمين...*

 آمين.. :Asvc:

----------


## zizoman

فرصه عسل للناس العسل :18:

----------


## صياد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته الأخ عرابي بارك الله فيك وفي اهلك ومالك انا متابع لك على الصامت لاكن الان كثرت على المرفقات اي وحده استخدمها ارجو منك ان تضعو لي اخر مرفق توصلت اليه  تحياتي لك  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  الأخ عرابي بارك الله فيك وفي اهلك ومالك انا متابع لك على الصامت لاكن الان كثرت على المرفقات اي وحده استخدمها ارجو منك ان تضعو لي اخر مرفق توصلت اليه   تحياتي لك

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته . :Regular Smile:  وبارك الله بك . :Regular Smile:   استخدم المرفق في اول مشاركة في اول صفحة  في الموضوع . :Regular Smile:  لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## secondlife

شي جميل  
هل هناك تطوير جار للأستراتيجية ؟ 
وياليت لو تعرضو النتائج يكون احسن

----------


## elhebishy

السلام عليكم ..اشكر الاخ عرابى على ما يقدمه وبارك الله فيه ..لسه مبتدأ ولكنى قرأت اول 85 صفحة فقط من هذا الموضوع واستخدمت التمبلتس اللى ذكرت فيهم ..ولكن يعجبنى الشارت لزيزو مان ارجوا منه ارفاق التمبلت الخاص به ولكم جزيل الشكر.

----------


## zizoman

[quote=elhebishy;972923]السلام عليكم ..اشكر الاخ عرابى على ما يقدمه وبارك الله فيه ..لسه مبتدأ ولكنى قرأت اول 85 صفحة فقط من هذا الموضوع واستخدمت التمبلتس اللى ذكرت فيهم ..ولكن يعجبنى الشارت لزيزو مان ارجوا منه ارفاق التمبلت الخاص به ولكم جزيل الشكر.[/quot 
اتفضل عزيزى

----------


## elhebishy

ألف شكر يامان على اهتمامك وربنا يوفقك..

----------


## zizoman

:016: استاذ عرابى هو لابد من اغلاق شمعه فى sell zone او buy zone لكى نتاكد من الشراء او البيع

----------


## ابو لاما

هذا النظام تم تطويره بشراكة مع عدة اخوة اجانب وعرب للتجربة . :Regular Smile:

----------


## Pro Trade

> هذا النظام تم تطويره بشراكة مع عدة اخوة اجانب وعرب للتجربة .

  بارك الله بكم جميعآ  :Asvc:  سيتم تجربته ان شاء الله

----------


## Dr.Ashraf

> هذا النظام تم تطويره بشراكة مع عدة اخوة اجانب وعرب للتجربة .

 ياريت مزيد من الشرح للمؤشر الجديد OANFX

----------


## ابو لاما

> ياريت مزيد من الشرح للمؤشر الجديد OANFX

 اغلاق شمعة فوق الخط الاحمرالاعلئ  تنتظروصول السعر لمستوئ الخطوط لتبداء البيع او الشراء . :Regular Smile: 
اغلاق شمعة تحت الخط الاحمر تنتظر وصول السعر الئ مستوئ الخطوط السفلئ لتبداء الشراء . :Regular Smile: 
لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## محمد طه

> هذا النظام تم تطويره بشراكة مع عدة اخوة اجانب وعرب للتجربة .

 الف شكر الاخ العزيز الدكتور ابوالعون ولكن المؤشر الجديد فى صيغة ex4 كيف نجعله يشتغل
مع الشكر والتقدير

----------


## تجارة بلا حدود

> اغلاق شمعة فوق الخط الاحمرالاعلئ تنتظروصول السعر لمستوئ الخطوط لتبداء البيع او الشراء .
> اغلاق شمعة تحت الخط الاحمر(هل تقصد الخط الاحمر الاسفل؟)  تنتظر وصول السعر الئ مستوئ الخطوط السفلئ لتبداء الشراء .
> لكم كل الود والتقدير .

 الف شكر يازعيم ارجو الايضاح لما تم اعلاه .  اخوك،،

----------


## ابو لاما

> الف شكر الاخ العزيز الدكتور ابوالعون ولكن المؤشر الجديد فى صيغة ex4 كيف نجعله يشتغل
> مع الشكر والتقدير

 المؤشر شغال عزيزي ضعه كما هو في صيغته الحالية في ملف المؤشرات وهو يعمل انا جربته وهو يعمل . :Regular Smile:

----------


## محمد طه

عفواً لقد اشتغل معى على برنامج اخر
وقد بدأت التجريب والله الموفق ان شاء الله

----------


## ابو لاما

> الف شكر يازعيم ارجو الايضاح لما تم اعلاه .   اخوك،،

 الخط الاعلئ الازرق بيع . :Regular Smile:  الخط السفلي الاخضر شراء . :Regular Smile:

----------


## محمد طه

بالرجاء مزيد من الشرح الاخ العزيز

----------


## ابو لاما

> بالرجاء مزيد من الشرح الاخ العزيز

 مؤشر الزمن فيه خطين احمر عند اغلاق شمعة فوق الخط العلوي تنتظر للدخول بيع من مستوئ الخطوط . :Regular Smile: 
عند اغلاق شمعة تحت الخط الاحمر السفلي تنتظر الشراء من الخط الاخضر السفلئ . :Regular Smile: 
هذا النظام عيدتي لكم . :Regular Smile: 
لكم كل الود والتقدير. :Regular Smile:

----------


## muhxp

العمل على اي فريم اخي عون بارك الله فيك

----------


## نسبO

> مؤشر الزمن فيه خطين احمر عند اغلاق شمعة فوق الخط العلوي تنتظر للدخول بيع من مستوئ الخطوط .
> عند اغلاق شمعة تحت الخط الاحمر السفلي تنتظر الشراء من الخط الاخضر السفلئ .
> هذا النظام عيدتي لكم .
> لكم كل الود والتقدير.

  
الله يجعل ايامك كلها اعياد وهذه ليلة الجمعة المباركة نسأل الله رب العرش الكريم ان يوسع عليك ويقضي لك جميع ما تتمنى ويمن على مرضاكم بصحة والعافية يا رب يا كريم

----------


## مالي سواك

> مؤشر الزمن فيه خطين احمر عند اغلاق شمعة فوق الخط العلوي تنتظر للدخول بيع من مستوئ الخطوط .
> عند اغلاق شمعة تحت الخط الاحمر السفلي تنتظر الشراء من الخط الاخضر السفلئ .
> هذا النظام عيدتي لكم .
> لكم كل الود والتقدير.

 اولا اشكرك اخوي على الاستراتيجية الاكثر من روعة واشكرك على الجهد والتعب المتواصل 
والاكثر من ذلك مشاركتك بها لاخوانك واتمنى الله يجعل كل عمل تعمله في ميزان حسناتك  
حبيت بس اسال بضع اسالة  
دحين اللي فهمته انه اول ما يوصل السعر فوق الخطوط الحمرة في مؤشر التايم ننتظر وصول السعر للخط الاخضراو الازرق ونقوم بالصفقة هل هادا صحيح  
وسؤالي هل نستخدم الخطوط المنقطة ام الخطوط الغير منقطة  الزرقاء والخطراء ؟ 
ومافائدة الخطوط الحمرة المنقطة والغير منقطة ؟  :016:  
وعلى اي فريم تستخدم الطريقة ام يشترط فريم الاربع ساعات ؟ 
وجزاك الله كل خير اخوي :Asvc:

----------


## ابو لاما

> العمل على اي فريم اخي عون بارك الله فيك

 الاربعة ساعات والباقئ مع الترند . :Regular Smile:   

> الله يجعل ايامك كلها اعياد وهذه ليلة الجمعة المباركة نسأل الله رب العرش الكريم ان يوسع عليك ويقضي لك جميع ما تتمنى ويمن على مرضاكم بصحة والعافية يا رب يا كريم

 الله يخليك ولك مثل ما دعيت لي . :Regular Smile:   

> اولا اشكرك اخوي على الاستراتيجية الاكثر من روعة واشكرك على الجهد والتعب المتواصل 
> والاكثر من ذلك مشاركتك بها لاخوانك واتمنى الله يجعل كل عمل تعمله في ميزان حسناتك   حبيت بس اسال بضع اسالة   دحين اللي فهمته انه اول ما يوصل السعر فوق الخطوط الحمرة في مؤشر التايم ننتظر وصول السعر للخط الاخضراو الازرق ونقوم بالصفقة هل هادا صحيح  
> وسؤالي هل نستخدم الخطوط المنقطة ام الخطوط الغير منقطة الزرقاء والخطراء ؟ 
> ومافائدة الخطوط الحمرة المنقطة والغير منقطة ؟   وعلى اي فريم تستخدم الطريقة ام يشترط فريم الاربع ساعات ؟   وجزاك الله كل خير اخوي

 تدخل من الخطوط فقط والمنقطة مستويات يمكن ينعكس منها السعر وتراقب بواسطة مؤشر الزمن . :Regular Smile:

----------


## مالي سواك

سؤال اخر  
مارايك في الاستوب لوز والبروفيت  هل يجب تحديدها ولا بس نعزز كل ما طلع السعر ؟ 
ارجو التوضيح وجزاك الله كل خير استاذي عون

----------


## مالي سواك

> تدخل من الخطوط فقط والمنقطة مستويات يمكن ينعكس منها السعر وتراقب بواسطة مؤشر الزمن .

 معليش اخر سؤال  :Big Grin:  
متى راح اعرف انه السعر راح ينعكس بمؤشر الزمن يعني لما يصبح برضو بنفس الطريقة فوق الخطوط الحمرة  
ومعليش تعبتك بالاسئلة  :Big Grin:  
وجزاك الله كل خير واسكننك الفردوس  :Asvc:

----------


## ابو لاما

> سؤال اخر  
> مارايك في الاستوب لوز والبروفيت هل يجب تحديدها ولا بس نعزز كل ما طلع السعر ؟ 
> ارجو التوضيح وجزاك الله كل خير استاذي عون

 تحدد مقدار خسارتك الممكن تستحملها وغالبا نص في المائة من راس المال وتحط الستوب لوز علئ 300 نقطة . :Regular Smile:

----------


## RAMIA

> هذا النظام تم تطويره بشراكة مع عدة اخوة اجانب وعرب للتجربة .

 هل التعديل هو فقط بتغيير الاسم على الشارت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  :No3:  متى نحن العرب سنحفظ الحقوق الفكرية لاصحابها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  :Hands:  منذ سنوات و الكل يتحدث فقط عن شكل المؤشر هذا و لكن لم يستطع أحد عمله من أولئك الذين يدعون علم البرمجة و من وصل له فقد احتفظ به لنفسه الى أن جاء الاخ محمود عامر و أهداه لنا مجانا و من ثم تخفون الان كل ما يتعلق به لتنسبوه لغيره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  :Cry Smile:  من يريد التعديل فلليعدل ماشاء و لكن على الاقل اتركو تنويها بسيطا لصاحب الفضل عليكم بهذا بعد الله عز وجل  :016:  فمثل هذه الاعمال تمنع علينا الاستفادة من اولئك الاخوة الذي يقدمون لنا كل ما نريده على طبق من ذهب  :Doh: ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ لاحول و لا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ لكل من سيركض للدفاع الان اقول  :Noco:  :Noco:  :Noco:

----------


## محمد ياسين

السلام عليكم  مشكور من عمل على تعديل المؤشر الاخير  انما لاتظهر اخر شمعة إلا بعد انتهاء وقتها  ولا تظهرالشمعة الاخيرة إلا بعد تغير الفريم والعودة مرة اخرى   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):   (حتى تعم الفائدة ) ولكم الشكر .

----------


## ابو لاما

> هل التعديل هو فقط بتغيير الاسم على الشارت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  متى نحن العرب سنحفظ الحقوق الفكرية لاصحابها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  منذ سنوات و الكل يتحدث فقط عن شكل المؤشر هذا و لكن لم يستطع أحد عمله من أولئك الذين يدعون علم البرمجة و من وصل له فقد احتفظ به لنفسه الى أن جاء الاخ محمود عامر و أهداه لنا مجانا و من ثم تخفون الان كل ما يتعلق به لتنسبوه لغيره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  من يريد التعديل فلليعدل ماشاء و لكن على الاقل اتركو تنويها بسيطا لصاحب الفضل عليكم بهذا بعد الله عز وجل  فمثل هذه الاعمال تمنع علينا الاستفادة من اولئك الاخوة الذي يقدمون لنا كل ما نريده على طبق من ذهب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ لاحول و لا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ لكل من سيركض للدفاع الان اقول

 اولا اخي الكريم انا اعطيت فكرة المؤشر لاخوة اعطوها للاخ محمود عامر . :Regular Smile:  ثانيا هذا المؤشر بكل فخر ليس مؤشر الاخ محمود عامر بل هو مؤشر تم تطويره مع الاخ ابها وستجد مؤشر مشابه له صورته مشابهة في هذا الموضوع وابحث عن المشاركة لتجدها وضعت قبل ظهور مؤشر الاخ محمود عامر اصلا وقد طوره بناء علئ افكاري والرجاء ان تتاكد قبل ان تفتح قريحتك . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم   مشكور من عمل على تعديل المؤشر الاخير  انما لاتظهر اخر شمعة إلا بعد انتهاء وقتها  ولا تظهرالشمعة الاخيرة إلا بعد تغير الفريم والعودة مرة اخرى    (حتى تعم الفائدة )  ولكم الشكر .

 وهذا اثبات انه ليس مؤشر الاخ محمود عامر لان مؤشر الاخ محمود عامر تم تعديل هذا الخطاء فيه وهو يظهر الشمعة في وقتها وللمعلومية انا اصلا لا املك الكود لمؤشر الاستاذ محمود عامر لاعدل فيه فقد رفض ان يعطيني اياه مع انه سالني عن تطوير المؤشر وسبحان الله رفضت انا كذلك انا اتعاون معه واخرجت مع المبدع ابها افضل مؤشر للزمن في العصر الحديث . :Regular Smile:  لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

لا يسعني الا ان اقول جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك والى الأمام وفق الله لك كل مسعى

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

دكتورنا ابو عون هل الغي القديم واثبت الجديد ام ماذا لان القديم ماشي زي العسل معاي فما هو الافضل برأيك وعلى فكرة انا لست طماع وانما طريقتي الخطف والهروب يعني محدد لنفسي من 25 الى 100 نقطة حسب طبيعة السوق وشكرا لك

----------


## ابو لاما

> لا يسعني الا ان اقول جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك والى الأمام وفق الله لك كل مسعى

 جزاك الله الف خير اخي الكريم . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> دكتورنا ابو عون هل الغي القديم واثبت الجديد ام ماذا لان القديم ماشي زي العسل معاي فما هو الافضل برأيك وعلى فكرة انا لست طماع وانما طريقتي الخطف والهروب يعني محدد لنفسي من 25 الى 100 نقطة حسب طبيعة السوق وشكرا لك

 اخئ الكريم استخدم الذئ يعجبك وان شاء الله موفق . :Regular Smile:

----------


## deadsoul

*اخي ابو عون تحيه وبعد..
لماذا اختفى الموضوع من المنتدى الاجنبي..*

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

والله يا ابا عون اني عاجز عن الشكر فسامحني

----------


## FADEL

> مؤشر الزمن فيه خطين احمر عند اغلاق شمعة فوق الخط العلوي تنتظر للدخول بيع من مستوئ الخطوط .
> عند اغلاق شمعة تحت الخط الاحمر السفلي تنتظر الشراء من الخط الاخضر السفلئ .
> هذا النظام عيدتي لكم .
> لكم كل الود والتقدير.

 كمان مزيد من الشرح علي صوتك مش ساااااااااااااااامع الله يعينك يا أبو عون برأيي نسجلك أسطوانة :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ali55

جزيت خيرا اخي عربي على روح المشاركة مؤشر الزمن لايظهر لدي كما بالشارت فهل ممكن ارفاقه منفصل لو تكرمت

----------


## ابو لاما

> جزيت خيرا اخي عربي على روح المشاركة مؤشر الزمن لايظهر لدي كما بالشارت فهل ممكن ارفاقه منفصل لو تكرمت

 شيك علئ allow dll ويظهر او يكون عندك مؤشر cog  ناقص مرفق مع المؤشرات في الملف  . :Regular Smile:  لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> كمان مزيد من الشرح علي صوتك مش ساااااااااااااااامع الله يعينك يا أبو عون برأيي نسجلك أسطوانة

 عيوني لك . :Regular Smile:  تسمع الصوت تنتبه ان السعر وصل مستوئ مهم تنتبه للمستوئ اذا خط سميك تحدد ازرق اواخضر بعد ما تحدد لون وسمكه تشوف مؤشر الزمن اذا اقفل شمعة خارج الخط الاحمر تدخل الصفقة طبعا في حالة الشراء يقفل شمعة تحت الخط الاحمر السفلي ويكون المستوي اللون الا خضر السميك . :Regular Smile:  اذا سمعت الصوت وموشر الزمن فوق الخط الاحمر العلوي تشوف السعر او تحت امر للبيع عند الخط الازرق العلوي . :Regular Smile:  تمام كذا . :Regular Smile:  لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## محمد ياسين

> عيوني لك . تسمع الصوت تنتبه ان السعر وصل مستوئ مهم تنتبه للمستوئ اذا خط سميك تحدد ازرق اواخضر بعد ما تحدد لون وسمكه تشوف مؤشر الزمن اذا اقفل شمعة خارج الخط الاحمر تدخل الصفقة طبعا في حالة الشراء يقفل شمعة تحت الخط الاحمر السفلي ويكون المستوي اللون الا خضر السميك . اذا سمعت الصوت وموشر الزمن فوق الخط الاحمر العلوي تشوف السعر او تحت امر للبيع عند الخط الازرق العلوي . تمام كذا . لك كل الود والتقدير .

 اخوي ابو عون نريد حلا لعدم ظهور الشمعة في وقتها  (ام المشكلة عندي فقط )  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## FADEL

> عيوني لك . تسمع الصوت تنتبه ان السعر وصل مستوئ مهم تنتبه للمستوئ اذا خط سميك تحدد ازرق اواخضر بعد ما تحدد لون وسمكه تشوف مؤشر الزمن اذا اقفل شمعة خارج الخط الاحمر تدخل الصفقة طبعا في حالة الشراء يقفل شمعة تحت الخط الاحمر السفلي ويكون المستوي اللون الا خضر السميك . اذا سمعت الصوت وموشر الزمن فوق الخط الاحمر العلوي تشوف السعر او تحت امر للبيع عند الخط الازرق العلوي . تمام كذا . لك كل الود والتقدير .

 و الله العظيم أنت إنسان رائع
 يعني أنا كنت بهزرررررررررر معاك و بعلق على اللي ما فهمش لحد دلوقت رغم كل اللي تشرحوا تقوم إنت كمااااااااااااااان تشرحلي 
لالالالالالالالالالالا خلي عنك بقى أنا اللي حاشرح إرتاح يا كبير إنت و سيب تلاميذك تاخد عنك كتف :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابو لاما

> اخوي ابو عون نريد حلا لعدم ظهور الشمعة في وقتها   (ام المشكلة عندي فقط )

 اخي الكريم هذه ليست مشكلة هذه ميزة  ويمكن ان اطلب من الاخ ابها نسخة تظهر فيها الشمعة لكن اصلا الفكرة هذه ما فيها فائدة ومتعارضة مع الفكرة الاساسية للمؤشر المفروض انك تدخل بناء علئ الشمعة التكونت مش الفي طور التكون خذها مني دنا فاهم الفكرة جدا والحمدلله وما لها داعئ جرب المؤشر حسب شروطي وحتدعئ لي . :Regular Smile:

----------


## محمد ياسين

> اخي الكريم هذه ليست مشكلة هذه ميزة ويمكن ان اطلب من الاخ ابها نسخة تظهر فيها الشمعة لكن اصلا الفكرة هذه ما فيها فائدة ومتعارضة مع الفكرة الاساسية للمؤشر المفروض انك تدخل بناء علئ الشمعة التكونت مش الفي طور التكون خذها مني دنا فاهم الفكرة جدا والحمدلله وما لها داعئ جرب المؤشر حسب شروطي وحتدعئ لي .

   مشكور اخوي وانت تعلم ان ارائك وتوصياتك بالنسبة لي لا جدال بهما  اقله ان تظهر الشمعة حتى بعد انتهاء وقتها   حتى لايشقى على احد التنقل بين الفريمات لمن يعمل على اقتناص الفرص على اكثر من زوج  ولكم جزيل الشكر   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابو لاما

> مشكور اخوي وانت تعلم ان ارائك وتوصياتك بالنسبة لي لا جدال بهما   اقله ان تظهر الشمعة حتى بعد انتهاء وقتها  حتى لايشقى على احد التنقل بين الفريمات لمن يعمل على اقتناص الفرص على اكثر من زوج  ولكم جزيل الشكر

 اخي الكريم تاجر بفريم الساعة والاربعة ساعات . :Regular Smile:  نصيحة مني . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> و الله العظيم أنت إنسان رائع
> يعني أنا كنت بهزرررررررررر معاك و بعلق على اللي ما فهمش لحد دلوقت رغم كل اللي تشرحوا تقوم إنت كمااااااااااااااان تشرحلي 
> لالالالالالالالالالالا خلي عنك بقى أنا اللي حاشرح إرتاح يا كبير إنت و سيب تلاميذك تاخد عنك كتف

 تسلم عزيزي . :Regular Smile:   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ali55

> شيك علئ allow dll ويظهر او يكون عندك مؤشر cog ناقص مرفق مع المؤشرات في الملف . لك كل الود والتقدير .

 بارك الله فيك اخي ولكن قمت بما ذكرت ولم يظهر مؤشر الزمن

----------


## ابو لاما

> بارك الله فيك اخي ولكن قمت بما ذكرت ولم يظهر مؤشر الزمن

 عندك مشكلة في البرنامج حاول انك تعيد اعداده نزل من هنا www.afb.cpm.kw انت اول واحد عندك المشكلة هذه العشرات نزلوا البرنامج سواء هنا او في منتديات اخري وظهر عندهم عادئ . :Regular Smile:

----------


## محمد طه

> وهذا اثبات انه ليس مؤشر الاخ محمود عامر لان مؤشر الاخ محمود عامر تم تعديل هذا الخطاء فيه وهو يظهر الشمعة في وقتها وللمعلومية انا اصلا لا املك الكود لمؤشر الاستاذ محمود عامر لاعدل فيه فقد رفض ان يعطيني اياه مع انه سالني عن تطوير المؤشر وسبحان الله رفضت انا كذلك انا اتعاون معه واخرجت مع المبدع ابها افضل مؤشر للزمن في العصر الحديث . لكم كل الود والتقدير .

 الاخ العزيز الدكتور ابو العون
لا اعرف كيف يهاجمك هؤلاء الأشخاص وأنت تفعل كل ما تقدر عليه لمساعدة الجميع ولا تبخل بأى معلومه لنفسك وتحاول التعاون مع اى شخص لمصلحة الجميع
ولا يعترفون بمجهودك وتعبك هذا وهذه الصفحات تشهد بمدى المجهود والوقت المبذول لمساعدة الجميع
جزاك الله خيراً كثيرعلى كل هذا الوقت والجهد المبذول

----------


## ابو لاما

> الاخ العزيز الدكتور ابو العون
> لا اعرف كيف يهاجمك هؤلاء الأشخاص وأنت تفعل كل ما تقدر عليه لمساعدة الجميع ولا تبخل بأى معلومه لنفسك وتحاول التعاون مع اى شخص لمصلحة الجميع
> ولا يعترفون بمجهودك وتعبك هذا وهذه الصفحات تشهد بمدى المجهود والوقت المبذول لمساعدة الجميع
> جزاك الله خيراً كثيرعلى كل هذا الوقت والجهد المبذول

 جزاك الله الف خير اخي الكريم والحمدلله لدي اكثر من 4000 مشاركة ابتغئ بها وجه الله عز وجل وراعيت فيها الله والحمدلله ولربما اخطاءت فاستغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه عز وجل وخير الخطاءين التوابين . :Regular Smile:  لك جزيل الشكر والعرفان . :Regular Smile:  النظام التجريبي مرفق . :Regular Smile:

----------


## 10pips

ابو عون يا ابو عون .. يعني الي بفهمو انو هذا النظام بمناسبة الكريسمس ؟  :Big Grin: 
النظام الجديد رائع ومريح للعين , نضعه تحت التجربة , بارك الله فيك استاذي :Eh S(7):

----------


## 10pips

اخي ابوعون ممكن شرح بسيط لطريقة استخدام مؤشر الزمن .. هذا شارت الباوند ربع ساعة الان ارجو تعليقك عليه

----------


## انتربول

هل ممكن تشرحه بشارت لمؤشر الزمن 
جزاك الله الف خير

----------


## 10pips

> اخي ابوعون ممكن شرح بسيط لطريقة استخدام مؤشر الزمن .. هذا شارت الباوند ربع ساعة الان ارجو تعليقك عليه

  

> مؤشر الزمن فيه خطين احمر عند اغلاق شمعة فوق الخط العلوي تنتظر للدخول بيع من مستوئ الخطوط .
> عند اغلاق شمعة تحت الخط الاحمر السفلي تنتظر الشراء من الخط الاخضر السفلئ .
> هذا النظام عيدتي لكم .
> لكم كل الود والتقدير.

 اسف استاذي الاجابة كانت في الصفحة السابقة , بارك لك الرحمن  :Regular Smile:

----------


## انتربول

مؤشر الزمن حاولت اجرب على  الشارت لم يضبط معى كلها معاكسه مدري انا ما فهمته 
اتمنى لو بشارت لمن فهمه الشارت افضل من الكتابه 
هذه مشاركتك استاذى 
مؤشر الزمن فيه خطين احمر عند اغلاق شمعة فوق الخط العلوي تنتظر للدخول بيع من مستوئ الخطوط .
عند اغلاق شمعة تحت الخط الاحمر السفلي تنتظر الشراء من الخط الاخضر السفلئ .
هذا النظام عيدتي لكم .
لكم كل الود والتقدير. 			 		 
قراءتها حاولت اطبقها ولكن النتائج عكسيه 
اريد شارت من الاخوان

----------


## ابو لاما

> ابو عون يا ابو عون .. يعني الي بفهمو انو هذا النظام بمناسبة الكريسمس ؟ 
> النظام الجديد رائع ومريح للعين , نضعه تحت التجربة , بارك الله فيك استاذي

 هذا النظام بمناسبة  راس السنة . :Regular Smile:  :Big Grin:  بس حطيته بدري ما قدرت اصبر . :Regular Smile:  قلت اخلئ راس السنة يمر عليكم ابيض وعلئ الوسطاء اسود مثل سواد الليل . :Regular Smile:  النظام رائع والفرصة التئ وضعتها رائعة خصوصا انها مع الترند . :Regular Smile:  لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> مؤشر الزمن حاولت اجرب على الشارت لم يضبط معى كلها معاكسه مدري انا ما فهمته 
> اتمنى لو بشارت لمن فهمه الشارت افضل من الكتابه 
> هذه مشاركتك استاذى 
> مؤشر الزمن فيه خطين احمر عند اغلاق شمعة فوق الخط العلوي تنتظر للدخول بيع من مستوئ الخطوط .
> عند اغلاق شمعة تحت الخط الاحمر السفلي تنتظر الشراء من الخط الاخضر السفلئ .
> هذا النظام عيدتي لكم .
> لكم كل الود والتقدير.  
> قراءتها حاولت اطبقها ولكن النتائج عكسيه 
> اريد شارت من الاخوان

 اخي الكريم الانتربول ومن الرياض ومافي عندنا انتربول في الرياض علئ العموم متئ سنحت لك الفرصة حتئ لتحصل علئ نتائج النظام لسا نازل . :Regular Smile:  :Big Grin:  انت شكلك مضيع او حابي تضيع . :Regular Smile:  روح المشاركة الاولئ فيها ملف نزله في شرح . :Regular Smile:

----------


## انتربول

انا لى فترته على التمبلت القديم تعودت عليه فهمته
ولكن نزلت التمبلت الجديد قبل دقايق وضيعت مع مؤشر الزمن 
واشكرك من القلب استراتجيه ومستويات ممتازه

----------


## ابو لاما

> انا لى فترته على التمبلت القديم تعودت عليه فهمته
> ولكن نزلت التمبلت الجديد قبل دقايق وضيعت مع مؤشر الزمن 
> واشكرك من القلب استراتجيه ومستويات ممتازه

 عذرا عزيزي والله اخجلتني معاك واعذرني مرة اخرئ بوسة علئ راسك  يا الطيب مؤشر الزمن سهل فقط شوف المشاركة الاخيرة من الاخ 10 نقاطة فيها شرح للطريقة . :Regular Smile:

----------


## islamway

تحية خاصة للرجال المخلصين القائمين على خدمة ومساعدة الاخرين جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك وزادك من نعيمه يا عرابى سؤال كده على الماشى ما هو سر حبك للفريق محمد نجيب  :016:

----------


## انتربول

قراءته والله ولكن مافيه افضل من صورة الشارت 
انا طبقته ولكن كل النقاط عكسها 
وهو اغلاق الشمعه ف شارت الزمن اعلى من الخط الاحمر انظر لشارت المستويات لو فى مناطق بيع ادخل بيع
والعكس الشراء صح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ابو لاما

> تحية خاصة للرجال المخلصين القائمين على خدمة ومساعدة الاخرين جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك وزادك من نعيمه يا عرابى سؤال كده على الماشى ما هو سر حبك للفريق محمد نجيب

 لانه لم ينجب مثله بعد في العصر الحديث . :Regular Smile:  وكان جارنا قبل توليه الرئاسة ومنزله موجود للان في سنكات في السودان حيث ولدت . :Regular Smile:  للاسف الشديد هو مظلوم جدا اعلاميا اقراء عنه وعن سيرته سوف تجن بحبه . :Regular Smile:  رحمه الله وجعله من اهل عليين . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> قراءته والله ولكن مافيه افضل من صورة الشارت 
> انا طبقته ولكن كل النقاط عكسها 
> وهو اغلاق الشمعه ف شارت الزمن اعلى من الخط الاحمر انظر لشارت المستويات لو فى مناطق بيع ادخل بيع
> والعكس الشراء صح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 طيب ايش الفريم الزمني الاستخدمته وهل مع الترند ام لا . :Regular Smile:

----------


## RAMIA

> اولا اخي الكريم انا اعطيت فكرة المؤشر لاخوة اعطوها للاخ محمود عامر . ثانيا هذا المؤشر بكل فخر ليس مؤشر الاخ محمود عامر بل هو مؤشر تم تطويره مع الاخ ابها وستجد مؤشر مشابه له صورته مشابهة في هذا الموضوع وابحث عن المشاركة لتجدها وضعت قبل ظهور مؤشر الاخ محمود عامر اصلا وقد طوره بناء علئ افكاري والرجاء ان تتاكد قبل ان تفتح قريحتك .

 أولا أخي هذا الكلام ليس يصحيح و أنت تعرف هذا جيدا و أرجو أن تبين الاخوة الذين نقلوا الفكرة لمحمو\د عامر و هو طبقها ان كنت صادق
و بالنسبة لقواك أن مؤشر أبها ظهر قبل قبل مؤشر محمود فهذا ظلم و اسأل أبهاك من أين أتى بالمؤشر و انظر في منتدى الجيران على تاريخ اصدار مؤشر محمود و تاريخ وضع صورة أبها
أنا أتكلم مع محمود عامر كل يوم و أعرف عنه كل شيء و لكن لا يهم فهو أصلا لا يهمه هذا الامر و لا يهمه مجرد التصفيق له من اناس لا يعرفون عن الامور شيئا 
أتمنى لكم التوفيق و لكن هذا ليس من شيم الكرام و ليس من شيم المسلمين أن يسلبوا الناس حقوقهم و يدعوا ما ليس لهم مهما كانت دوافعهم و حتى لو كان دافعهم حب الخير لاخوانهم

----------


## ابو لاما

> أولا أخي هذا الكلام ليس يصحيح و أنت تعرف هذا جيدا و أرجو أن تبين الاخوة الذين نقلوا الفكرة لمحمو\د عامر و هو طبقها ان كنت صادق
> و بالنسبة لقواك أن مؤشر أبها ظهر قبل قبل مؤشر محمود فهذا ظلم و اسأل أبهاك من أين أتى بالمؤشر و انظر في منتدى الجيران على تاريخ اصدار مؤشر محمود و تاريخ وضع صورة أبها
> أنا أتكلم مع محمود عامر كل يوم و أعرف عنه كل شيء و لكن لا يهم فهو أصلا لا يهمه هذا الامر و لا يهمه مجرد التصفيق له من اناس لا يعرفون عن الامور شيئا 
> أتمنى لكم التوفيق و لكن هذا ليس من شيم الكرام و ليس من شيم المسلمين أن يسلبوا الناس حقوقهم و يدعوا ما ليس لهم مهما كانت دوافعهم و حتى لو كان دافعهم حب الخير لاخوانهم

 اخي الكريم انا لم اسلب احدا حقه ابها زودنئ بمؤشر وهو مختلف تماما عن موشر محمود عامر يمكنك ملاحظة ذلك عدلت فيه فقط لاخرج بهذا المؤشر لم اسرق و لا اسرق فانا اطمع في خزائن رحمة ربي وليس في عباده الفقراء علئ العموم الاخ ابها يمكن ان يوضح من اين اتئ بالمؤشر وهل طوره بنفسه ام ماذا ويذكر مصدره واذا اردتم البريد الذئ ارسله لي بالمؤشروالسورس كود له يمكنني ان ازودكم به . :Regular Smile:  وانا حصلت علئ مؤشره قبل نشر مؤشر الاخ محمود عامر ولكنيابقيت الامر سرا حتئ اعدله . :Regular Smile:  وتوجد مشاركة وضع فيها الاخ ابها صور للمؤشر ابحث عنها في الموضوع وقارن تاريخها مع تاريخ خروج مؤشرالاخ محمود عامر . :Regular Smile:  ارجوك لا تظلمني فانا لم اسرق شيئا ولم انسبه حتئ لنفسي قلت طورته مع اخوة عرب واجانب وهذا صحيح . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> أولا أخي هذا الكلام ليس يصحيح و أنت تعرف هذا جيدا و أرجو أن تبين الاخوة الذين نقلوا الفكرة لمحمو\د عامر و هو طبقها ان كنت صادق
> و بالنسبة لقواك أن مؤشر أبها ظهر قبل قبل مؤشر محمود فهذا ظلم و اسأل أبهاك من أين أتى بالمؤشر و انظر في منتدى الجيران على تاريخ اصدار مؤشر محمود و تاريخ وضع صورة أبها
> أنا أتكلم مع محمود عامر كل يوم و أعرف عنه كل شيء و لكن لا يهم فهو أصلا لا يهمه هذا الامر و لا يهمه مجرد التصفيق له من اناس لا يعرفون عن الامور شيئا 
> أتمنى لكم التوفيق و لكن هذا ليس من شيم الكرام و ليس من شيم المسلمين أن يسلبوا الناس حقوقهم و يدعوا ما ليس لهم مهما كانت دوافعهم و حتى لو كان دافعهم حب الخير لاخوانهم

 اخي الكريم بصراحة المؤشر ظهر بعد موضوعي وبعد ان قلت عدة افكار واتصل بي اخوة لا اود ان ازج بهم في هذه الفتنة التئ اشعلتها منهم الاخ محمود عامر ذات نفسه لتطويرالمؤشر ولعلي مخطئ لعله بداء في الفكرة من قبلي لكن تاكد ان لي دور فيه ولم اعطئ حقي فيه فعوضنئ الله بمؤشرابهائي كما تقول وهو افضل من مؤشرالاخ  محمود عامر بكثير  . :Regular Smile:  والله علئ ما اقول شهيد . :Regular Smile:

----------


## عبد الرحمن2007

> هذا النظام تم تطويره بشراكة مع عدة اخوة اجانب وعرب للتجربة .

 الاستراتيجيه كامله هل هي موجوده في المرفق بكاملها بالاضافه لموشر ابها ومحمود 
اتمنى الرد

----------


## ابو لاما

> الاستراتيجيه كامله هل هي موجوده في المرفق بكاملها بالاضافه لموشر ابها ومحمود 
> اتمنى الرد

 نعم اخي العزيز الاستراتيجية كاملة من دون مؤشر محمود مؤشر الاخ ابها وفقط . :Regular Smile:

----------


## 760 غزوة

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## ابو لاما

> بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

 جمعا ان شاء الله . :Regular Smile:

----------


## FADEL

> اخي الكريم بصراحة المؤشر ظهر بعد موضوعي وبعد ان قلت عدة افكار واتصل بي اخوة لا اود ان ازج بهم في هذه الفتنة التئ اشعلتها منهم الاخ محمود عامر ذات نفسه لتطويرالمؤشر ولعلي مخطئ لعله بداء في الفكرة من قبلي لكن تاكد ان لي دور فيه ولم اعطئ حقي فيه فعوضنئ الله بمؤشرابهائي كما تقول وهو افضل من مؤشرالاخ محمود عامر بكثير . والله علئ ما اقول شهيد .

 الله يخليك يا أبو عون لا تتعب نفسك بالرد لأن كل التمبليتات السابقة و الحالية يمكن العمل عليها و هي كلها من إخراجك بمساعدة و بدون مساعدة من الإخوة الغيورين على بعضهم و المحبين للغير أنا من جهتي لا أتعب نفسي بالرد لو كنت مكانك و المؤشر مختلف عن مؤشر الأخ محمود و كلنا عارفين و يوم كنت تستعين بمؤشر الأخ محمود أنت نفسك اتشكرته و دعيتله و الردود السابقة تشهد و حضرتك دائما" ما تقصر بالشكر فرجاءا" مني لا تتعب بالرد لأنك إنسان معروفه أخلاقك للجميع و ما قصرت بحق أحد  و يعني لو المؤشر للأستاذ محمود و ليس للأخ أبها شو اللي يمنع تشكره و إنت بالسابق شكرته و ما قصرت فعلى المنتقد أن يعرف من هذا أن المؤشر هذا الحالي للأخ أبها و هو فعلا" مختلف و الفكرة بشكل عام إخراج أبو عون العربي وردة  :Eh S(7):

----------


## د.الاسدي

> مؤشر الزمن فيه خطين احمر عند اغلاق شمعة فوق الخط العلوي تنتظر للدخول بيع من مستوئ الخطوط .
> عند اغلاق شمعة تحت الخط الاحمر السفلي تنتظر الشراء من الخط الاخضر السفلئ .
> هذا النظام عيدتي لكم .
> لكم كل الود والتقدير.

   صباحكم كله خير وارباح ان شاء الله وجمعه مباركه بارك الله فيك يا أبوعون وكل من ساهم في تطوير الطريقة وفرج عنكم ورزقكم من حيث لا تحتسبون والله الموفق  بصراحه طريقة سهلة وفعاله ومربحة خصوصا عند اختيار  أفضل نقط الدخول والخروج سنجرب مؤشر الزمن والذي  امل ان يساعد بعملية الدخول والخروج بدقه اكثر  شكرا لكم جميعا وسدد الله للخير مجهودكم تحياتي واحترامي  :Eh S(7):

----------


## انتربول

> طيب ايش الفريم الزمني الاستخدمته وهل مع الترند ام لا .

 
الفريم الساعه

----------


## فيصل-أبو سعيد

أخي أبا عون  جزاك الله خيرا على التحديث المستمر للطريقة  هل من الممكن إنزال صورة واحدة فقط على فريم الساعة أو الأربع ساعات توضح نقطة الدخول؟  وفقك الله وسددك

----------


## تجارة بلا حدود

هل هذه فرصة جيدة ،،،  دمتم بخير ،،

----------


## الرميحي

السلام عليكم اخي ابوعون كل الشكر والتقدير لك واخي ابها على مجهوداتكم في تطوير الاستراتيجيه وجازاكم الله ألف خير ان شاء الله  :Good: . اخي ابو عون هل تعتبر هذه الفرصه ممتازه ؟؟ :016:  .

----------


## Pro Trade

> هل هذه فرصة جيدة ،،،   دمتم بخير ،،

 السلام عليكم  مع انني بعيد عن المتاجره في العملات الرئيسيه في الوقت الحالي لاكن الشروط مكتمله بالتوفيق :Asvc:

----------


## ابو لاما

> الله يخليك يا أبو عون لا تتعب نفسك بالرد لأن كل التمبليتات السابقة و الحالية يمكن العمل عليها و هي كلها من إخراجك بمساعدة و بدون مساعدة من الإخوة الغيورين على بعضهم و المحبين للغير أنا من جهتي لا أتعب نفسي بالرد لو كنت مكانك و المؤشر مختلف عن مؤشر الأخ محمود و كلنا عارفين و يوم كنت تستعين بمؤشر الأخ محمود أنت نفسك اتشكرته و دعيتله و الردود السابقة تشهد و حضرتك دائما" ما تقصر بالشكر فرجاءا" مني لا تتعب بالرد لأنك إنسان معروفه أخلاقك للجميع و ما قصرت بحق أحد  و يعني لو المؤشر للأستاذ محمود و ليس للأخ أبها شو اللي يمنع تشكره و إنت بالسابق شكرته و ما قصرت فعلى المنتقد أن يعرف من هذا أن المؤشر هذا الحالي للأخ أبها و هو فعلا" مختلف و الفكرة بشكل عام إخراج أبو عون العربي وردة

 جزاك الله الف خير اخئ الكريم . :Regular Smile:  ايش اخبار النظام معاك . :Regular Smile:    

> صباحكم كله خير وارباح ان شاء الله وجمعه مباركه بارك الله فيك يا أبوعون وكل من ساهم في تطوير الطريقة وفرج عنكم ورزقكم من حيث لا تحتسبون والله الموفق  بصراحه طريقة سهلة وفعاله ومربحة خصوصا عند اختيار  أفضل نقط الدخول والخروج سنجرب مؤشر الزمن والذي  امل ان يساعد بعملية الدخول والخروج بدقه اكثر  شكرا لكم جميعا وسدد الله للخير مجهودكم تحياتي واحترامي

 يا هلا بدكتورنا العزيز وجزاك الله الف خير ويا ريت تعطيني انطباعتك عن النظام . :Regular Smile:   

> أخي أبا عون  جزاك الله خيرا على التحديث المستمر للطريقة  هل من الممكن إنزال صورة واحدة فقط على فريم الساعة أو الأربع ساعات توضح نقطة الدخول؟  وفقك الله وسددك

 الاخوة انزلوا عدة صور وهي فرص صحيحة . :Regular Smile:     

> هل هذه فرصة جيدة ،،،   دمتم بخير ،،

 نعم  :Regular Smile:    

> السلام عليكم اخي ابوعون كل الشكر والتقدير لك واخي ابها على مجهوداتكم في تطوير الاستراتيجيه وجازاكم الله ألف خير ان شاء الله . اخي ابو عون هل تعتبر هذه الفرصه ممتازه ؟؟ .

 يبدو ذلك . :Regular Smile:    

> السلام عليكم  مع انني بعيد عن المتاجره في العملات الرئيسيه في الوقت الحالي لاكن الشروط مكتمله بالتوفيق

 جزاك الله الف خير اخي بروتريدر. :Regular Smile:   لكم جميعا كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## deadsoul

*سيدي ابو عون يعجز الكلام عن وصف شعور الامتنان اتجاهك...
ومهما قيل لن نفيك حق قدرك...
ثمانيه عشر صفقه سريعه بلا خساره واحده....
وما زال البعض تائه والكنز بين يديه....*

----------


## ابو لاما

> *سيدي ابو عون يعجز الكلام عن وصف شعور الامتنان اتجاهك...* *ومهما قيل لن نفيك حق قدرك...* *ثمانيه عشر صفقه سريعه بلا خساره واحده....* *وما زال البعض تائه والكنز بين يديه....*

 الشكر لله اولا واخيرا ثم للاخ المبدع ابها(ابو تركي) جزاءه الله الف خيرعنا جميعا فقد منحني سورس كود لمؤشره استطعت ان اعدله لاخرج بهذا الانجاز . :Regular Smile:  ام عن التائهين فدعهم تائهين كلا برزقه ومن مصلحتنا ان يظل المؤشر في ايدي قليلة حتئ لا يضرب او يجدو له حل لذلك لا اسعئ لنشره بنفس الهمة من كتبه له الله فسيصله ان شاء الله . :Regular Smile:  لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## فيصل-أبو سعيد

> الشكر لله اولا واخيرا ثم للاخ المبدع ابها(ابو تركي) جزاءه الله الف خيرعنا جميعا فقد منحني سورس كود لمؤشره استطعت ان اعدله لاخرج بهذا الانجاز . ام عن التائهين فدعهم تائهين كلا برزقه ومن مصلحتنا ان يظل المؤشر في ايدي قليلة حتئ لا يضرب او يجدو له حل لذلك لا اسعئ لنشره بنفس الهمة من كتبه له الله فسيصله ان شاء الله . لكم كل الود والتقدير .

  شكر الله لك أخي أبا عون  فعلا نظام رائع  :015:   ولك منا خالص الدعوات  وفقك الله دنيا وآخرة

----------


## محمد ياسين

> *سيدي ابو عون يعجز الكلام عن وصف شعور الامتنان اتجاهك...* *ومهما قيل لن نفيك حق قدرك...* *ثمانيه عشر صفقه سريعه بلا خساره واحده....* *وما زال البعض تائه والكنز بين يديه....*

 السلام عليكم : اخي ديد سول هل جربت المؤشر الجديد التايم ون اف اكس  لأنه لا يظهر بالشارت  بالنسبة لي انا ضايع  :Big Grin:  احاول ان اجد له قوانين نسب  وجود الشمعة وقربها من اي خط يتم العمل  لكن عبث  عم تدوخني عدم ظهور الشمعة الاخيرة  ساستمر بالمحاولة حتى ياتي الفرج  او يتم تعديل المؤشر لتظهر اخر شمعة بدون الانتقال من فريم لآخر ولكم الشكر   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

> *سيدي ابو عون يعجز الكلام عن وصف شعور الامتنان اتجاهك...
> ومهما قيل لن نفيك حق قدرك...
> ثمانيه عشر صفقه سريعه بلا خساره واحده....
> وما زال البعض تائه والكنز بين يديه....*

 مبارك عليك وارجو لك دوام الارباح ولابي عون كل المحبة والاخلاص ولابها كذلك جزاهم الله عنا كل خير

----------


## deadsoul

> السلام عليكم : اخي ديد سول هل جربت المؤشر الجديد التايم ون اف اكس  لأنه لا يظهر بالشارت  بالنسبة لي انا ضايع  احاول ان اجد له قوانين نسب  وجود الشمعة وقربها من اي خط يتم العمل  لكن عبث  عم تدوخني عدم ظهور الشمعة الاخيرة  ساستمر بالمحاولة حتى ياتي الفرج  او يتم تعديل المؤشر لتظهر اخر شمعة بدون الانتقال من فريم لآخر ولكم الشكر

 *وعليكم السلام اخي ...بالنسبه لي على اي يمبلت او اعدادات استطيع العمل والربح..
من اول ظهور هذا المؤشر الخرافي على يد ابو عون جزاه الله الخير وانا متابع له..
خلي الطريقه بسيطه شارت الاربع ساعات او اذا لم يكن عندك صبر شارت الساعه واتبع القانون البسيط بيع عند الخطوط العليا وشراء عن الخطوط الدنيا والسعر اذا انعكس عليك سيعود واذا تحب تبريد او تعزيز اي كلما ذهب السعر بعيدا ادخل مع العقد الاول بنفس القيمه او الضعف وحتما السعر يعود الى نقطه دخولك....هذه هي الامور ببساطه..وخليها بسيطه...بالتوفيق ان شاء الله.*

----------


## القلوب المؤمنة

شباب هاي اول مشاركاتي بهذا الموضوع اريد تعلم الطريقة واريد اخر تمبلت أو نسخة للإستراتيجية اذا امكن  
دلوني على الطريق وماذا يجب ان ادرس وكيف يمكن ان اتقن هذه الاستراتيجية العظيمة

----------


## محمد ياسين

> *وعليكم السلام اخي ...بالنسبه لي على اي يمبلت او اعدادات استطيع العمل والربح..* *من اول ظهور هذا المؤشر الخرافي على يد ابو عون جزاه الله الخير وانا متابع له..* *خلي الطريقه بسيطه شارت الاربع ساعات او اذا لم يكن عندك صبر شارت الساعه واتبع القانون البسيط بيع عند الخطوط العليا وشراء عن الخطوط الدنيا والسعر اذا انعكس عليك سيعود واذا تحب تبريد او تعزيز اي كلما ذهب السعر بعيدا ادخل مع العقد الاول بنفس القيمه او الضعف وحتما السعر يعود الى نقطه دخولك....هذه هي الامور ببساطه..وخليها بسيطه...بالتوفيق ان شاء الله.*

 اخي انا لم اقصد شيئا هذا وانا لا اعمل إلا مع هذا المؤشر من اول تعديل له في هذا المنتدى وهذا الاسبوع والحمد لله 4500 نقطة بفضل الله والاخوة اولهم  الصديق الاخ  ابو عون  انا قصدت مؤشر التايم الجديد  حيث طلب اخينا ابو عون التجريب للمؤشر الجديد  ولكم الشكر   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## القلوب المؤمنة

انا بنتظار  رد اخوتي وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير

----------


## محمد ياسين

> انا بنتظار رد اخوتي وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير

 اول مشاركة اخي تجد بها كل شيء  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## القلوب المؤمنة

> اول مشاركة اخي تجد بها كل شيء

 
جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء اخي

----------


## القلوب المؤمنة

شكرا

----------


## محمد ياسين

> جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء اخي

  

> شكرا

  اخي اخر  إصدار للمؤشر تجده في اول مشاركة مع تعليمات العمل حاولت اخي رفع الملف لكن يوجد ضعف بالشبكة لدي    :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## القلوب المؤمنة

ولكن لا يوجد شرح مبسط للمبتدئين 
حيث لا اعلم حتى اسماء هذه المؤشرات
ملف الورد مبهم ولا يفهم المبتدء شيء اخي  
اشكرك واذا كان في مجال لشرح مع شارت للتوضيح

----------


## محمد ياسين

اخي النت ضعيف لرفع الملفات ولكن المؤشر ليس بالصعب  ما يحتاجه فقط مراقبة لمدة اسبوع او اقل   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## القلوب المؤمنة

> اخي النت ضعيف لرفع الملفات ولكن المؤشر ليس بالصعب  ما يحتاجه فقط مراقبة لمدة اسبوع او اقل

 ننتظر سرعة النت اخي 
وانتظر توضيح وشرح منك عزيزي .... انا اسف غلباوي أنا

----------


## القلوب المؤمنة

سمعت على قناة الجزيرة قبل قليل ان 80% من خطوط النت في مصر مقطوعة بسبب انقطاع وخلل في كيبلات بحرية قريب من جنوب إيطاليا

----------


## raider

> اخي انا لم اقصد شيئا هذا وانا لا اعمل إلا مع هذا المؤشر من اول تعديل له في هذا المنتدى وهذا الاسبوع والحمد لله 4500 نقطة بفضل الله والاخوة اولهم  الصديق الاخ  ابو عون  انا قصدت مؤشر التايم الجديد  حيث طلب اخينا ابو عون التجريب للمؤشر الجديد  ولكم الشكر

 على اي فريم افضل استخدمت المؤشر

----------


## نسبO

حاولت مع التمبلت الجديد ما ركب يمكن يكون من البرنامج التريد  رغم انه لدي الجديد ولكن المشكلة في مؤشر الزمن الجديد حتى ركبته فقط بوحده وما ركب يعمل يوقف البرنامج احيانا فهل هناك حل رغم انهاول مره توجهني مشكلة مع المؤشرات  
لكم خالصالود جميعا ولاخونا ابو عون وابو تركي جزاهما الله عنا خير الجزاء

----------


## محمد ياسين

> على اي فريم افضل استخدمت المؤشر

 من دقيقة وحتى الساعة  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## نسبO

الى حلت المشكلة جزئيا  يظهر التامبلت ولمن لا تظهر شموع مؤشر الزمن ... ثم أذا اردت التنقل الى فواصل اخرى  يهنق ويقفل البرنامج  وقد وضعت ملف سوق ايضا   
لكم جميعا  الود والشكر الجزيل

----------


## ابو لاما

> الى حلت المشكلة جزئيا يظهر التامبلت ولمن لا تظهر شموع مؤشر الزمن ... ثم أذا اردت التنقل الى فواصل اخرى يهنق ويقفل البرنامج وقد وضعت ملف سوق ايضا   
> لكم جميعا الود والشكر الجزيل

 حدث الميتاتريدر او نزله من جديد وحدثه وجرب . :Regular Smile:  لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## فيصل-أبو سعيد

> اخي انا لم اقصد شيئا هذا  وانا لا اعمل إلا مع هذا المؤشر من اول تعديل له في هذا المنتدى وهذا الاسبوع والحمد لله 4500 نقطة بفضل الله والاخوة اولهم الصديق الاخ ابو عون  انا قصدت مؤشر التايم الجديد حيث طلب اخينا ابو عون التجريب للمؤشر الجديد  ولكم الشكر

     أخي m5  يبدو لي أن عدم ظهور الشمعة الأخيرة متعمد حتى ينتهي إغلاق الشمعة. وإذا كان هذا هو الهدف (وهو انتظار الاغلاق) فبصراحة انها ميزة وليست سلبية حتى لا يتأثر المتاجر ويستعجل ويدخل الصفقة قبل تحقق شروطها.  ومبروك عليك النقاط ,,,, بالنسبة لي كان الاسبوع الماضي سيء ولكني تعمدت المتاجرة بالرغم من كثرة الأخبار حتى أفحص الطريقة في جميع ظروف السوق. هل من الممكن تعطينا خطوط عريضة عن أسلوبك في المتاجرة حتى نستفيد منه.  وشكر الله لك   :Asvc:

----------


## Dr.Ashraf

> اخي الكريم هذه ليست مشكلة هذه ميزة  ويمكن ان اطلب من الاخ ابها نسخة تظهر فيها الشمعة لكن اصلا الفكرة هذه ما فيها فائدة ومتعارضة مع الفكرة الاساسية للمؤشر المفروض انك تدخل بناء علئ الشمعة التكونت مش الفي طور التكون خذها مني دنا فاهم الفكرة جدا والحمدلله وما لها داعئ جرب المؤشر حسب شروطي وحتدعئ لي .

 أ*لآخ عرابى باشا
هل تقصد أن نهتم بالشمعه السابقه وليست الشمعه الحاليه التى يشكو الآخوه انها لاتظهر وقت الدخول با لصفقه
أرجو توضيح هذه النقطه...مع شكرى وتقديرى * همسه: هناك محاولات* مضنيه لاستفزازك حتى تترك الموضوع(طريقه خايبه)...اوعى ياجدع !*

----------


## ابو لاما

> أ*لآخ عرابى باشا* *هل تقصد أن نهتم بالشمعه السابقه وليست الشمعه الحاليه التى يشكو الآخوه انها لاتظهر وقت الدخول با لصفقه* *أرجو توضيح هذه النقطه...مع شكرى وتقديرى*

 نعم تهتم بشئيين  1- وصول السعر الئ مستوئ مهم (خط سميك ازرق او اخضر ). :Regular Smile:  2-الشمعة المتكونة عند وصوله لهذا المستوئ . :Regular Smile:  لك كل الود والتقدير دكتور اشرف . :Regular Smile:

----------


## Dr.Ashraf

هل هذه تعتبر فرصه مرتقبه...

----------


## ابو لاما

> هل هذه تعتبر فرصه مرتقبه...

 لا لسا لازم تتكون شمعة خارج الخط الاحمر في مؤشر الزمن للدخول الامن . :Regular Smile:  وممكن تدخل لان الخط الاخضر الاول اتعدئ بس ممكن كمان تضطر تعزز . :Regular Smile:

----------


## فيصل-أبو سعيد

أخي أبا عون الأخوة الأكارم   في المرفقات مؤشر قد يفيد ويثري الاستراتيجية. (مؤشر له علاقة بمركز الثقل مع ملف وورد لشرح المؤشر)  قد يستطيع أحدكم  أن يوظفه بشكل رائع.  وتقبلوا مودتي   :Asvc:

----------


## Dr.Ashraf

> لا لسا لازم تتكون شمعة خارج الخط الاحمر في مؤشر الزمن للدخول الامن . وممكن تدخل لان الخط الاخضر الاول اتعدئ بس ممكن كمان تضطر تعزز .

 تقصد حضرتك تكون شمعه بالكامل خارج الخط الاحمر ام يكفى وجود سعر الاغلاق فقط خارجه كما فهمت سابقا

----------


## ابو لاما

> تقصد حضرتك تكون شمعه بالكامل خارج الخط الاحمر ام يكفى وجود سعر الاغلاق فقط خارجه كما فهمت سابقا

 لا فقط تلمس الشمعة الخط الاحمر هذا يكفي . :Regular Smile:  الاغلاق خارج الخط ليس شرط فقط تكفئ اللمسة او الاختراق للخط الاحمر . :Regular Smile:  يمكن كذلك ان تبداء من الخط الاخضر الاول اذا لمس السعر مستوئ مهم . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> أخي أبا عون الأخوة الأكارم   في المرفقات مؤشر قد يفيد ويثري الاستراتيجية. (مؤشر له علاقة بمركز الثقل مع ملف وورد لشرح المؤشر)  قد يستطيع أحدكم أن يوظفه بشكل رائع.  وتقبلوا مودتي

 جزاك الله الف  اخي فيصل ولدي له فكرة رائعة . :Regular Smile:  لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## القلوب المؤمنة

يا شباب انا مبتدء معكم ياريت حد يوضح شروط الدخول والخروج مع شارت توضيحي لن شروط الدخول غير واضحة مع ملف الورد المرفق في المشاركة الاولى 
كل التحية

----------


## Pro Trade

> أخي أبا عون الأخوة الأكارم   في المرفقات مؤشر قد يفيد ويثري الاستراتيجية. (مؤشر له علاقة بمركز الثقل مع ملف وورد لشرح المؤشر)  قد يستطيع أحدكم أن يوظفه بشكل رائع.  وتقبلوا مودتي

 شكرآ لك اخي  ان شاء الله ساعمل له باك تست مع شرط وجود السعر في مناطق البيع على مؤشر الثقل والعكس صحيح ونسأل الله التوفيق   ملاحظه  الباك تست اعطى نتائج قويه ان شاء الله الخطوط ثابته على الباك تست :Big Grin:

----------


## Pro Trade

> يا شباب انا مبتدء معكم ياريت حد يوضح شروط الدخول والخروج مع شارت توضيحي لن شروط الدخول غير واضحة مع ملف الورد المرفق في المشاركة الاولى 
> كل التحية

 السلام عليكم  اعطيني اخي ربع ساعه اذا لم يضف احد مثال ساضيف انا. اعتذر عن الوضع الآن لانني حتى الآن لم اصلي الصبح لسه راجع من الشغل :Asvc:

----------


## Pro Trade

السلام عليكم   الى الاخ الذي طلب شرح شروط الدخول والى كل عضو جديد بمقرنا  :Big Grin:  تفضلو  بيع الباوند فرنك فريم اربع ساعات لمس السعر الخط الازرق العلوي واغلاق مؤشر الزمن في مستويات البيع الرجاء الانتباه((( الشرح الذي تم ارفاقه والشرح القادم هو لفرص قد تحققت سابقآ))))

----------


## Pro Trade

الدولار فرنك  بيع فريم الساعه

----------


## Pro Trade

الباوند دولار  بيع فريم الساعه

----------


## rec

> الباوند دولار  بيع فريم الساعه

  
جزاك الله كل خير , أخي الكريم شرت الباوند دولار فريم الساعة الذي أرفقته مؤشر الزمن فيه لم يغلق فوق  أو حتى يلمس الخط العلوي الأحمر على عكس الشارتات السابقة التي تفضلت بإرفاقها

----------


## فيصل-أبو سعيد

> جزاك الله كل خير , أخي الكريم شرت الباوند دولار فريم الساعة الذي أرفقته مؤشر الزمن فيه لم يغلق فوق أو حتى يلمس الخط العلوي الأحمر على عكس الشارتات السابقة التي تفضلت بإرفاقها

  أخي العزيز  ذكر الأخ برو أنها فرص انتهت ولكن يشرحها للتوضيح  يمكن ملاحظة ذلك من تاريخ الشمعة أسفل الشارت

----------


## فيصل-أبو سعيد

> جزاك الله الف اخي فيصل ولدي له فكرة رائعة . لك كل الود والتقدير .

 وإياك يا أبا عون  يسعدني أن أساعد ولو بالقليل ، وفي انتظار ابداعك  :Eh S(7):

----------


## فيصل-أبو سعيد

> شكرآ لك اخي  ان شاء الله ساعمل له باك تست مع شرط وجود السعر في مناطق البيع على مؤشر الثقل والعكس صحيح ونسأل الله التوفيق   ملاحظه الباك تست اعطى نتائج قويه ان شاء الله الخطوط ثابته على الباك تست

   العفو أخي  :Asvc:   في انتظار نتائج الباك تست  :Ongue:  ، وأظن بأن الخطوط ثابتة لا تتغير. كما و أن مبرمج المؤشر شخص مذكور بالذكاء :016:  .  وجهة نظري أن نجمع بين خطوط التشبع القوية لمركز الثقل مع هذا المؤشر.  تقبل مودتي  :Eh S(7):

----------


## القلوب المؤمنة

> الدولار فرنك  بيع فريم الساعه

  

> الباوند دولار  بيع فريم الساعه

  

> السلام عليكم   الى الاخ الذي طلب شرح شروط الدخول والى كل عضو جديد بمقرنا تفضلو  بيع الباوند فرنك فريم اربع ساعات لمس السعر الخط الازرق العلوي واغلاق مؤشر الزمن في مستويات البيع الرجاء الانتباه((( الشرح الذي تم ارفاقه والشرح القادم هو لفرص قد تحققت سابقآ))))

 اشكرك اخي كثيرا ولكن الا ترى ان الاستراتيجية يجب ان يكون لها ملف كامل يشرح جميع الفرص والاحتمالات وكافة المؤشرات فيها

----------


## القلوب المؤمنة

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير و  والديك  
ننتظر فيض علومكم اخوتي

----------


## aliessa700

*جزاكم الله خير 
اخواني في المشاركة الاولى وفي المرفق يوجد اكثر من عشرين تمبليت واكسبورتر
ماهي فائدتها لأن بصراحة كل هذه المؤشرات تشتت 
هل الاعتماد على مؤشر الخطوط ومؤشر الوقت كافي ؟
لماذا مؤشر الخطوط التي تحيط الشموع يظهر غير كامل ؟ 
كما في الشارت المرفق 
ومنتظر مساعدتكم جزاكم الله خير*

----------


## Pro Trade

> جزاك الله كل خير , أخي الكريم شرت الباوند دولار فريم الساعة الذي أرفقته مؤشر الزمن فيه لم يغلق فوق أو حتى يلمس الخط العلوي الأحمر على عكس الشارتات السابقة التي تفضلت بإرفاقها

 اهل بك اخي  كما نعلم مؤشر الزمن يحصر السعر مع معادله معينه  انظر الى الشارت تجد السمعه السابقه اغلقت على الخط وشمعت المؤشر الاخيره كانت مثل الشمعه الاصليه ولاكن لان المؤشر يحصر السعر كان الاغلاق للاسفل  انا عن نفسي لو كانت الفرصه حيه لدخلتها والنتيجيه اصبحت على الشارت على كل حال ننتظر رأي من قاموا ببرمجت المؤشر فاهل مكه ادرى بشعابها :Asvc:

----------


## Pro Trade

> اشكرك اخي كثيرا ولكن الا ترى ان الاستراتيجية يجب ان يكون لها ملف كامل يشرح جميع الفرص والاحتمالات وكافة المؤشرات فيها

 السلام عليكم  اخي العزيز لقد فهمت قصدك لا حاجه لاضافت شرح لجميع الاحتمالات وذالك لسبب بسيط جدآ لامن المؤشرين الاساسيين وهو مؤشر الثقل ومؤشر الزمن بسيطان جدآآآآ ولقد ارفقت شرح بسيط وواضح اما عن باقي المؤشرات فهي لتعزز قرارك ولأخذ فكره عن وضعها الحالي وانا يوجد عندي فقط مؤشرين ولا احتاج الى الباقي التمبلن الاخيره الذي ارفقه سيد ابو عون المحترم جميل جدآ ما فيه زحمة مؤشرات مع كل هذا لو ما زلت مصر على الشرح راسلني على الخاص وساعد لك شرح مفصل لاكن سيحتاج شوية وقت لاني مشغول جدآ بعملي بالتوفيق :Asvc:

----------


## ابو لاما

> اهل بك اخي  كما نعلم مؤشر الزمن يحصر السعر مع معادله معينه  انظر الى الشارت تجد السمعه السابقه اغلقت على الخط وشمعت المؤشر الاخيره كانت مثل الشمعه الاصليه ولاكن لان المؤشر يحصر السعر كان الاغلاق للاسفل  انا عن نفسي لو كانت الفرصه حيه لدخلتها والنتيجيه اصبحت على الشارت على كل حال ننتظر رأي من قاموا ببرمجت المؤشر فاهل مكه ادرى بشعابها

 لدي تعلقيين اولا . :Regular Smile:  1 - الشارت ليس شارت الاربع ساعة بل شارت الساعة  لذلك الدخول يكون مع الترند في الاربعة ساعات بدون استخدام مؤشر الزمن فهو وقتها مساعد وفقط اما في الاربعة ساعات فهو مهم . :Regular Smile:  2-ثانيا وهو الاهم النظر للشمعة التئ اتكونت اي السابقة اذا كانت خارج الخط الاحمر ندخل الصفقة بيع او شراء عند ملامسة السعر للمستوئ السميك . :Regular Smile:  لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

> لدي تعلقيين اولا . 1 - الشارت ليس شارت الاربع ساعة بل شارت الساعة  لذلك الدخول يكون مع الترند في الاربعة ساعات بدون استخدام مؤشر الزمن فهو وقتها مساعد وفقط اما في الاربعة ساعات فهو مهم . 2-ثانيا وهو الاهم النظر للشمعة التئ اتكونت اي السابقة اذا كانت خارج الخط الاحمر ندخل الصفقة بيع او شراء عند ملامسة السعر للمستوئ السميك . لكم كل الود والتقدير .

 جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## محمد ياسين

> لدي تعلقيين اولا . 1 - الشارت ليس شارت الاربع ساعة بل شارت الساعة لذلك الدخول يكون مع الترند في الاربعة ساعات بدون استخدام مؤشر الزمن فهو وقتها مساعد وفقط اما في الاربعة ساعات فهو مهم . 2-ثانيا وهو الاهم النظر للشمعة التئ اتكونت اي السابقة اذا كانت خارج الخط الاحمر ندخل الصفقة بيع او شراء عند ملامسة السعر للمستوئ السميك . لكم كل الود والتقدير .

   مشكورللتوضيح (هات كمان خلينا نروق ال ج :Big Grin: )  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## Pro Trade

> لدي تعلقيين اولا . 1 - الشارت ليس شارت الاربع ساعة بل شارت الساعة لذلك الدخول يكون مع الترند في الاربعة ساعات بدون استخدام مؤشر الزمن فهو وقتها مساعد وفقط اما في الاربعة ساعات فهو مهم . 2-ثانيا وهو الاهم النظر للشمعة التئ اتكونت اي السابقة اذا كانت خارج الخط الاحمر ندخل الصفقة بيع او شراء عند ملامسة السعر للمستوئ السميك . لكم كل الود والتقدير .

 شكرآ لك اخي على توضيح عمل المؤشر  :Asvc:

----------


## eyad61

شباب اقصى مسافة قطعهااا السعر بعد الخطوووط  ( الشراء والبيع ) او بمعني الخطوط التجميعية كم 
على جميع الفريمات 
الدقيقة 
ال خمس دقائق 
ال15 
30
60 
240
طبعااا هناالك سؤال يخطر في بال الجميع لماذااا 
كي نعرف عدد العقود التعزيزية ( التبريد ) + السيولة المستخدمة 
ثااانياااا 
ارجو من الجميع او الاشخاص المتاابعين ان يضعو الفرص جميعهاااا من الدقيقة الى 4 ساعات 
حيث لاااحظت ان الفرص في جميع الفريمات تتحقق حتى على الدقيقة ويااامكثرهااا واستوبهااا قليل لااا يتجاوز 50 نقطة 
وشكراا لكم

----------


## نسبO

> شباب اقصى مسافة قطعهااا السعر بعد الخطوووط ( الشراء والبيع ) او بمعني الخطوط التجميعية كم 
> على جميع الفريمات 
> الدقيقة 
> ال خمس دقائق 
> ال15 
> 30
> 60 
> 240
> طبعااا هناالك سؤال يخطر في بال الجميع لماذااا 
> ...

 يعطيك العافية واحسنت على  هذه الفكرة وهي تحديد مدى الانفلات السعري يمكن هو الدروداون تقريبا  او تحديد الهامش الزائد للتعزيز  ... وهو مهم جدا ويجب ان يؤخذ بعين الاعتبار  
كما قال ابو عون / على فريم الساعة التعزيز بعد 300 نقطة وهي كثيرة تقريبا ولكن هو صاحب الخبرة في التعامل مع الاستراتيجية  فلو عززنا في اول 100  ثم بعد  200 تعزيز ثاني والثالث والاخير عند 300 تقريبا  لمن لديه حساب يتحمل هذا الهامش من المخاطرة  وبما ان التعزيز فارق كبير انصح باستعمال صفقات صغيرة حتى لا يتضرر الحساب  فبكون المجموع بكل عمليات التعزيز  مثلا  الاولى 1%  ثم 0.5% ثم نصف نصف = المجموع 2.5%   
وفي الغالب يرتد السعر ويستجيب للاستراتيجية ومن هنا بالذات تبدا مناورات المحترف والذي يستطيع ان يخرج من الصفقوة باكبر ربحية من ثلاث تعزيزات  ...  
شاكر لك هذه الفكرة الجميلة وللجميع الود والاحترام

----------


## نسبO

ارجو من الاخوة من لديه  كنفرتر  يحول مؤشر ابو عون للزمن الى mq4  
 تقريبا  المشكلة عندي من الصيغة 
 ودمتم

----------


## نسبO

عن نفسي جربت فريم الخمس دقايق والهدف 20 نقطة الى 15 فقط والتعزيز بعد 50 نقطة ثم يرتد السعر ولكن بعد ان انظر الى فريم الساعة هل هو في نفس اتجاه الصفقة ... اي مع الترند وتعزيزي دبل لوت ثم يعكس واحيانا اغلق الأولى لاني ربحت الضعف في الثانية فلا داعي لان انتظر يعكس السعر علي مرة اخرى وانا ربحان هدفي وزياده ولان صغر الفريم يتطلب مناورات شديدة ومتابعة لصيقة وحذر وسرعة في اتخاذ القرار الصائب دون تردد  
لكم كل الود جميعا

----------


## cobra100

فرصة شراء على اليورو دولار

----------


## 10pips

> فرصة شراء على اليورو دولار

 ما هذا المؤشر الذي يشبه الستوكاستك ؟ هل هو من ضمن مؤشرات التمبليت ؟

----------


## fundays22

> ما هذا المؤشر الذي يشبه الستوكاستك ؟ هل هو من ضمن مؤشرات التمبليت ؟

 شوف يا غالي المشاركة دي والموشر غير معتمد في الاستراتيجية الي الان https://forum.arabictrader.com/975705-3505-post.html

----------


## silver nile

السلام عليكم جميعآ
من تصفحي لهذا الموضوع الشيق لاحظت ان المؤشر له اشكال كثيرة جعلتني مرتبكآ واريدان يدلني احد على اي مؤشر علي الاعتماد عليه واذا ممكن توضيح لمؤشر الزمن

----------


## 10pips

> شوف يا غالي المشاركة دي والموشر غير معتمد في الاستراتيجية الي الان https://forum.arabictrader.com/975705-3505-post.html

 بوركت اخي , شكرا

----------


## 10pips

> السلام عليكم جميعآ
> من تصفحي لهذا الموضوع الشيق لاحظت ان المؤشر له اشكال كثيرة جعلتني مرتبكآ واريدان يدلني احد على اي مؤشر علي الاعتماد عليه واذا ممكن توضيح لمؤشر الزمن

 هذا اخر تعديل  https://forum.arabictrader.com/attac...system.rar.zip 
على فكرة لو رجعت صفحتين ثلاث الى الخلف لوجدت كل ما تريد ,
بالنسبة لمؤشر الزمن فهو تحت التجربة لسا بالنسبة لي , حسب صاحب الاستراتيجية فالمؤشر معتمد فقط لل 4 ساعات , واشارة الشراء تكون عند تخطيه الخط الاحمر اللي تحت اما اشارة البيع تكون عند تخطيه الخط الاحمر اللي فوق وليس اجباري الاغلاج خارج الخط فقط يكفي ملامسته , هذا والله اعلم  :Regular Smile:

----------


## محمد طه

> ارجو من الاخوة من لديه كنفرتر يحول مؤشر ابو عون للزمن الى mq4  
> تقريبا المشكلة عندي من الصيغة 
> ودمتم

 من الممكن تحميل برنامج الميتا تريدر من شركة fxdd وسوف يشتغل عليها مؤشر الزمن الجديد
مع الشكر

----------


## AL-FARIS

> هذا اخر تعديل  https://forum.arabictrader.com/attac...system.rar.zip 
> على فكرة لو رجعت صفحتين ثلاث الى الخلف لوجدت كل ما تريد ,
> بالنسبة لمؤشر الزمن فهو تحت التجربة لسا بالنسبة لي , حسب صاحب الاستراتيجية فالمؤشر معتمد فقط لل 4 ساعات , واشارة الشراء تكون عند تخطيه الخط الاحمر اللي تحت اما اشارة البيع تكون عند تخطيه الخط الاحمر اللي فوق وليس اجباري الاغلاج خارج الخط فقط يكفي ملامسته , هذا والله اعلم

 من خلال تجربتك  
هل يتغير عند تغير الشمعة يعني هل يتحرك ممكن يتقاطع ثم يلغي التقاطع  
او عند افتتاح شمعة جديدة يثبت ما يتغير حتى يفتح شمعة اخرى ؟

----------


## 10pips

> من خلال تجربتك  
> هل يتغير عند تغير الشمعة يعني هل يتحرك ممكن يتقاطع ثم يلغي التقاطع  
> او عند افتتاح شمعة جديدة يثبت ما يتغير حتى يفتح شمعة اخرى ؟

 لم الاحظ ذلك , لكن انتظر ابوعون يرد عليك

----------


## AL-FARIS

> لم الاحظ ذلك , لكن انتظر ابوعون يرد عليك

  
اوكي ننتظر ابو عون بس ان شاء الله يكون صاحي مهوب نايم  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته  اخوتئ الكرام للاسف الشديد جاء يوم الفراق  بصراحة اتيت لهذاالمنتدئ وانا لا اعلم الكثير في الفوركس كان هذا في اول السنة الحالية وخرجت الان كما ترون بافضل نظام في المتاجرة خرج للعيان فاشكر المنتدئ والقائمين عليه الشكر الجزيل . :Regular Smile:  حاولت جهدي كنت مخلصا ولاكون صريحا كنت افيد وايضاء ابحث عن الفائدة لنفسي وهذا ليس عيب بل هي سنة الحياة فالناس بالناس والكل برب العالمين . :Regular Smile:  تالمت كثيرا من اخوة تخصصوا في تعذيبي بطرق ملتوية واتهامات مبطنة فتارة كنت ارد وتارة كنت اغض النظر عنهم . :Regular Smile:  لتعلموا اخوتي انا هناك من غضيت النظر عنهم لسؤهم الشديد كان يزين توقيعه بايات من كتاب الله ويدعئ التقوئ ثم تجده يظلم الناس وياكل لحومهم وهولاء غضيت عنهم النظر لانني اخاف حتئ من ان اتعامل مع هذ النوع الذئ يجعل تقوئ الرحمن غطاء لحقيقته البشعة . :Regular Smile:  هم كثر هنا وان شاء الله سوف تتقوا شرهم وفتنتهم . :Regular Smile:  لدي اكثر من 4400 مشاركة ارجو ان تهتموا بها فقد راعيت في معظمها ما استطعت من مخافة الله والبحث عن الفائدة للاعضاء . :Regular Smile:  انا الان الحمدلله بالف خير وخير حال وقد حسمت معركتي مع الفوركس للابد والحمدلله . :Regular Smile:  اتمنئ ان تصلوا الئ هذا المستوئ باذن الله . :Regular Smile:  سوف اترك توقيعي كما هو ينير لكم طريق ادارة راس المال والمتاجرة والمخاطرة . :Regular Smile:  وسوف اترك لكم صورة محمد نجيب الذئ حارب في فلسطين اربعة مرات جرح فيها ثم عاد ثم جرح ثم عاد يحارب ثم جرح ثم عاد يحارب رحمة الله عليه . :Regular Smile:  اتمنئ ان تبحثوا عن مشاركاتئ ستستفيدوا منها وتاكدوا انني لم اترك اي موضوع الا وهو ناجح جدا والحمدلله وقد ادئ غرضه ما عداء موضوع ورشة تعليم اليوت لم اكمل كل الموجات لكن حاولت ايصال فهمي لاليوت وشرحت اهم موجة والتئ تعود بالربح الوفير علئ من يحسن التعامل معها  ولم اكمل لاني لم اجد تفاعل هذا هو السبب فاذا لم تجد من يعلمك انك تسمع او تفيد فكيف تتكلم او تخاطب . :Regular Smile:  بذلت جهدي والحمدلله ونلت والحمدلله وعقبالكم جميعا ان شاء الله . :Regular Smile:  لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:  وكل عام وانتم بالف خير . :Regular Smile:  اخوكم للابد عرابي (ابو عون ) . :Regular Smile:

----------


## tarek7oot

اخي عرابي الله يعطيك العافية على كل جهودك وانشاء الله ما بتطول علينا لانو اكيد راح نشتألك كتير

----------


## sasooo315

قال تعالى : (أم حسبتم أن تدخلوا الجنة ولما يأتكم مثل الذين خلوا من قبلكم مستهم البأساء والضراء وزلزلوا حتى يقول الرسول والذين آمنوا معه متى نصر الله ألا إن نصر الله قريب). قال أكثر العلماء: نزلت هذه الآية في معركة الخندق حين أصاب المسلمين ما أصابهم من الجهد والشدة والبرد وسوء العيش وأنواع الشدائد، بل بلغت بهم المحنة درجة وصفها الله تعالى بقوله  (حتى يقول الرسول والذين آمنوا معه متى نصر الله). فقوله: (وَزُلْزِلُوا) أي: كأن الأرض تضطرب بالمسلمين من شدة ما يلاقونه من عدوهم. ثم أيضاً تزيد هذه الشدة إلى أن يتساءل الرسل ويتساءل أتباع الرسل: (مَتَى نَصْرُ اللَّهِ)؟ استبطاء للنصر لا يأساً منه ولكنهم ثبتوا حتى جاء رد الله عليهم ليستبشروا به ( إلا ان نصر الله قريب )

----------


## فيصل-أبو سعيد

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته  اخوتئ الكرام للاسف الشديد جاء يوم الفراق  بصراحة اتيت لهذاالمنتدئ وانا لا اعلم الكثير في الفوركس كان هذا في اول السنة الحالية وخرجت الان كما ترون بافضل نظام في المتاجرة خرج للعيان فاشكر المنتدئ والقائمين عليه الشكر الجزيل . حاولت جهدي كنت مخلصا ولاكون صريحا كنت افيد وايضاء ابحث عن الفائدة لنفسي وهذا ليس عيب بل هي سنة الحياة فالناس بالناس والكل برب العالمين . تالمت كثيرا من اخوة تخصصوا في تعذيبي بطرق ملتوية واتهامات مبطنة فتارة كنت ارد وتارة كنت اغض النظر عنهم . لتعلموا اخوتي انا هناك من غضيت النظر عنهم لسؤهم الشديد كان يزين توقيعه بايات من كتاب الله ويدعئ التقوئ ثم تجده يظلم الناس وياكل لحومهم وهولاء غضيت عنهم النظر لانني اخاف حتئ من ان اتعامل مع هذ النوع الذئ يجعل تقوئ الرحمن غطاء لحقيقته البشعة . هم كثر هنا وان شاء الله سوف تتقوا شرهم وفتنتهم . لدي اكثر من 4400 مشاركة ارجو ان تهتموا بها فقد راعيت في معظمها ما استطعت من مخافة الله والبحث عن الفائدة للاعضاء . انا الان الحمدلله بالف خير وخير حال وقد حسمت معركتي مع الفوركس للابد والحمدلله . اتمنئ ان تصلوا الئ هذا المستوئ باذن الله . سوف اترك توقيعي كما هو ينير لكم طريق ادارة راس المال والمتاجرة والمخاطرة . وسوف اترك لكم صورة محمد نجيب الذئ حارب في فلسطين اربعة مرات جرح فيها ثم عاد ثم جرح ثم عاد يحارب ثم جرح ثم عاد يحارب رحمة الله عليه . اتمنئ ان تبحثوا عن مشاركاتئ ستستفيدوا منها وتاكدوا انني لم اترك اي موضوع الا وهو ناجح جدا والحمدلله وقد ادئ غرضه ما عداء موضوع ورشة تعليم اليوت لم اكمل كل الموجات لكن حاولت ايصال فهمي لاليوت وشرحت اهم موجة والتئ تعود بالربح الوفير علئ من يحسن التعامل معها ولم اكمل لاني لم اجد تفاعل هذا هو السبب فاذا لم تجد من يعلمك انك تسمع او تفيد فكيف تتكلم او تخاطب . بذلت جهدي والحمدلله ونلت والحمدلله وعقبالكم جميعا ان شاء الله . لكم كل الود والتقدير . وكل عام وانتم بالف خير . اخوكم للابد عرابي (ابو عون ) .

 أخي أبا عون من المؤلم أن نرى هذه الكلمة لكم. نرجو أن تهدأ الأمور وتعود المياه لمجاريها وأن لا نفقدك بيننا سواء في هذا المنتدى أو غيره.  حاولت البارح أن أرسل لك على الخاص (قبل أن أشاهد هذه الكلمة لك هذا الصباح والله) فوجدت أن خاصية استقبال الرسائل الخاصة لديك لا تعمل  :016:

----------


## 10pips

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته 
> اخوتئ الكرام للاسف الشديد جاء يوم الفراق 
> بصراحة اتيت لهذاالمنتدئ وانا لا اعلم الكثير في الفوركس كان هذا في اول السنة الحالية وخرجت الان كما ترون بافضل نظام في المتاجرة خرج للعيان فاشكر المنتدئ والقائمين عليه الشكر الجزيل .
> حاولت جهدي كنت مخلصا ولاكون صريحا كنت افيد وايضاء ابحث عن الفائدة لنفسي وهذا ليس عيب بل هي سنة الحياة فالناس بالناس والكل برب العالمين .
> تالمت كثيرا من اخوة تخصصوا في تعذيبي بطرق ملتوية واتهامات مبطنة فتارة كنت ارد وتارة كنت اغض النظر عنهم .
> لتعلموا اخوتي انا هناك من غضيت النظر عنهم لسؤهم الشديد كان يزين توقيعه بايات من كتاب الله ويدعئ التقوئ ثم تجده يظلم الناس وياكل لحومهم وهولاء غضيت عنهم النظر لانني اخاف حتئ من ان اتعامل مع هذ النوع الذئ يجعل تقوئ الرحمن غطاء لحقيقته البشعة .
> هم كثر هنا وان شاء الله سوف تتقوا شرهم وفتنتهم .
> لدي اكثر من 4400 مشاركة ارجو ان تهتموا بها فقد راعيت في معظمها ما استطعت من مخافة الله والبحث عن الفائدة للاعضاء .
> انا الان الحمدلله بالف خير وخير حال وقد حسمت معركتي مع الفوركس للابد والحمدلله .
> ...

 *في يوم من الأيام إبتدينا .. واليوم للأسف إنتهينا
ولكن مهما الأيام تفرقنا .. ستبقى غالي علينا 
لن اقول وداعا ,, بل الى اللقاء استاذي ابو عون*  :Eh S(7):

----------


## محمد طه

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته  اخوتئ الكرام للاسف الشديد جاء يوم الفراق  بصراحة اتيت لهذاالمنتدئ وانا لا اعلم الكثير في الفوركس كان هذا في اول السنة الحالية وخرجت الان كما ترون بافضل نظام في المتاجرة خرج للعيان فاشكر المنتدئ والقائمين عليه الشكر الجزيل . حاولت جهدي كنت مخلصا ولاكون صريحا كنت افيد وايضاء ابحث عن الفائدة لنفسي وهذا ليس عيب بل هي سنة الحياة فالناس بالناس والكل برب العالمين . تالمت كثيرا من اخوة تخصصوا في تعذيبي بطرق ملتوية واتهامات مبطنة فتارة كنت ارد وتارة كنت اغض النظر عنهم . لتعلموا اخوتي انا هناك من غضيت النظر عنهم لسؤهم الشديد كان يزين توقيعه بايات من كتاب الله ويدعئ التقوئ ثم تجده يظلم الناس وياكل لحومهم وهولاء غضيت عنهم النظر لانني اخاف حتئ من ان اتعامل مع هذ النوع الذئ يجعل تقوئ الرحمن غطاء لحقيقته البشعة . هم كثر هنا وان شاء الله سوف تتقوا شرهم وفتنتهم . لدي اكثر من 4400 مشاركة ارجو ان تهتموا بها فقد راعيت في معظمها ما استطعت من مخافة الله والبحث عن الفائدة للاعضاء . انا الان الحمدلله بالف خير وخير حال وقد حسمت معركتي مع الفوركس للابد والحمدلله . اتمنئ ان تصلوا الئ هذا المستوئ باذن الله . سوف اترك توقيعي كما هو ينير لكم طريق ادارة راس المال والمتاجرة والمخاطرة . وسوف اترك لكم صورة محمد نجيب الذئ حارب في فلسطين اربعة مرات جرح فيها ثم عاد ثم جرح ثم عاد يحارب ثم جرح ثم عاد يحارب رحمة الله عليه . اتمنئ ان تبحثوا عن مشاركاتئ ستستفيدوا منها وتاكدوا انني لم اترك اي موضوع الا وهو ناجح جدا والحمدلله وقد ادئ غرضه ما عداء موضوع ورشة تعليم اليوت لم اكمل كل الموجات لكن حاولت ايصال فهمي لاليوت وشرحت اهم موجة والتئ تعود بالربح الوفير علئ من يحسن التعامل معها ولم اكمل لاني لم اجد تفاعل هذا هو السبب فاذا لم تجد من يعلمك انك تسمع او تفيد فكيف تتكلم او تخاطب . بذلت جهدي والحمدلله ونلت والحمدلله وعقبالكم جميعا ان شاء الله . لكم كل الود والتقدير . وكل عام وانتم بالف خير . اخوكم للابد عرابي (ابو عون ) .

 الاخ العزيز / ابو العون / عرابى لقد جعلك الله عوناً لكثير من اخوانك فلا تجعل مجموعه من ذوى الاراء السلبيه يؤثرون فى استمرار مسيرة العطاء ومسيرة الخير وبعون الله سوف نحقق التفوق الذى نحلم جميعاً به فانت الاساس فى هذا المنتدى وانت الاخ الكبير لنا بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم والكاظمين الغيظ والعافين عن الناس والله يحب المحسنين صدق الله العظيم

----------


## dojistar

اول مرة اعرف انه لي قريب بالمنتدى هنا اسمه عرابي   على اسمي    معاك اخوك محمد عرابي   من سوريا  :Eh S(7):

----------


## fundays22

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
جزاك الله خيرا اخي ابو عون وبارك الله فيك وفي مالك واهلك وغفر الله لك ولوالديك

----------


## ashraf_i_ibrahim

الاخوة الافاضل 
هل توجد اعدادات خاصة علي مؤشر الزمن حيث اني ارفقات التمبلت و المؤشرات و لا يظهر مؤشر الزمن

----------


## أبوعبدالرشيد

> الاخوة الافاضل 
> هل توجد اعدادات خاصة علي مؤشر الزمن حيث اني ارفقات التمبلت و المؤشرات و لا يظهر مؤشر الزمن

   ممكن تغير اسم التمبلت من جديد وتحفظه من جديد في التمبلتات وتمسح القديم  
انا مغير اسمه الى ابوعون

----------


## أبوسلطان

> لتعلموا اخوتي ان هناك من غضيت النظر عنهم لسؤهم الشديد كان يزين توقيعه بايات من كتاب الله ويدعئ التقوئ ثم تجده يظلم الناس وياكل لحومهم وهولاء غضيت عنهم النظر لانني اخاف حتئ من ان اتعامل مع هذ النوع الذئ يجعل تقوئ الرحمن غطاء لحقيقته البشعة . هم كثر هنا وان شاء الله سوف تتقوا شرهم وفتنتهم .

   اللهم  اكفنيهم  بما شئت.  والله والنعم  فيك اخوي فعلن اخ عزيز  وما قصرت مع الكل   :Eh S(7):   اسأل الله لك التوفيق في الاخرة والاولى

----------


## أبوسلطان

> قال تعالى : (أم حسبتم أن تدخلوا الجنة ولما يأتكم مثل الذين خلوا من قبلكم مستهم البأساء والضراء وزلزلوا حتى يقول الرسول والذين آمنوا معه متى نصر الله ألا إن نصر الله قريب). قال أكثر العلماء: نزلت هذه الآية في معركة الخندق حين أصاب المسلمين ما أصابهم من الجهد والشدة والبرد وسوء العيش وأنواع الشدائد، بل بلغت بهم المحنة درجة وصفها الله تعالى بقوله  (حتى يقول الرسول والذين آمنوا معه متى نصر الله). فقوله: (وَزُلْزِلُوا) أي: كأن الأرض تضطرب بالمسلمين من شدة ما يلاقونه من عدوهم. ثم أيضاً تزيد هذه الشدة إلى أن يتساءل الرسل ويتساءل أتباع الرسل: (مَتَى نَصْرُ اللَّهِ)؟ استبطاء للنصر لا يأساً منه ولكنهم ثبتوا حتى جاء رد الله عليهم ليستبشروا به ( إلا ان نصر الله قريب )

 روعه :Icon26:

----------


## ashraf_i_ibrahim

> ممكن تغير اسم التمبلت من جديد وتحفظه من جديد في التمبلتات وتمسح القديم      انا مغير اسمه الى ابوعون

 اغير اسمه من داخل البرنامج و الا من الخارج

----------


## توفيق12

الملفات في المرفقات كثيرة 
اريد اتقان الاستراتيجية
 على اي واحد اعمل

----------


## deadsoul

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته  اخوتئ الكرام للاسف الشديد جاء يوم الفراق  بصراحة اتيت لهذاالمنتدئ وانا لا اعلم الكثير في الفوركس كان هذا في اول السنة الحالية وخرجت الان كما ترون بافضل نظام في المتاجرة خرج للعيان فاشكر المنتدئ والقائمين عليه الشكر الجزيل . حاولت جهدي كنت مخلصا ولاكون صريحا كنت افيد وايضاء ابحث عن الفائدة لنفسي وهذا ليس عيب بل هي سنة الحياة فالناس بالناس والكل برب العالمين . تالمت كثيرا من اخوة تخصصوا في تعذيبي بطرق ملتوية واتهامات مبطنة فتارة كنت ارد وتارة كنت اغض النظر عنهم . لتعلموا اخوتي انا هناك من غضيت النظر عنهم لسؤهم الشديد كان يزين توقيعه بايات من كتاب الله ويدعئ التقوئ ثم تجده يظلم الناس وياكل لحومهم وهولاء غضيت عنهم النظر لانني اخاف حتئ من ان اتعامل مع هذ النوع الذئ يجعل تقوئ الرحمن غطاء لحقيقته البشعة . هم كثر هنا وان شاء الله سوف تتقوا شرهم وفتنتهم . لدي اكثر من 4400 مشاركة ارجو ان تهتموا بها فقد راعيت في معظمها ما استطعت من مخافة الله والبحث عن الفائدة للاعضاء . انا الان الحمدلله بالف خير وخير حال وقد حسمت معركتي مع الفوركس للابد والحمدلله . اتمنئ ان تصلوا الئ هذا المستوئ باذن الله . سوف اترك توقيعي كما هو ينير لكم طريق ادارة راس المال والمتاجرة والمخاطرة . وسوف اترك لكم صورة محمد نجيب الذئ حارب في فلسطين اربعة مرات جرح فيها ثم عاد ثم جرح ثم عاد يحارب ثم جرح ثم عاد يحارب رحمة الله عليه . اتمنئ ان تبحثوا عن مشاركاتئ ستستفيدوا منها وتاكدوا انني لم اترك اي موضوع الا وهو ناجح جدا والحمدلله وقد ادئ غرضه ما عداء موضوع ورشة تعليم اليوت لم اكمل كل الموجات لكن حاولت ايصال فهمي لاليوت وشرحت اهم موجة والتئ تعود بالربح الوفير علئ من يحسن التعامل معها  ولم اكمل لاني لم اجد تفاعل هذا هو السبب فاذا لم تجد من يعلمك انك تسمع او تفيد فكيف تتكلم او تخاطب . بذلت جهدي والحمدلله ونلت والحمدلله وعقبالكم جميعا ان شاء الله . لكم كل الود والتقدير . وكل عام وانتم بالف خير . اخوكم للابد عرابي (ابو عون ) .

 *
بالتوفيق والنجاح اخي ابو عون...
نعم لقد حان الوقت للالتفات الى نفسك لانك ما قصرت مع اي انسان..
وهذا النظام كان حلم بالنسبه لي والان على يديك اصبح حقيقه ولقد اكتمل واتى بثماره لمن يلتزم بالشروط...
لا نملك الا كلمه شكر والدعاء لك بالنجاح والضفر اينما حللت واينما رحلت...
فراق ومن فارقت غير مذمم......واٍم ومن يممت خير ميمم..
وهاي نتائج البارحه عند افتتاح السوق كله اخضر لا يوجد اروع من هذا اللون....*

----------


## توفيق12

يا اخوان كيف لي ان اتقن وافهم الاستراتيجية

----------


## deadsoul

> يا اخوان كيف لي ان اتقن وافهم الاستراتيجية

 *
اخي توفيق جاهد نفسك واقرأ هذه الاستراتيجيه على مهل مع فنجان قهوه وحساب ديمو...فهي بسيطه جدا ..وان لم تستوعب اقرا مره ثانيه ففيها ما فيها من الكنوز والامثله والاسئله والتكرار وتكرار الجواب كله في الصفحات الماضيه كل ما تبحث عنه موجود هنا فلا تتعب نفسك بتكرار السؤال وارجع الى الوراء واعد القراءه ارجوك...
فهي خطوط واضحه منها للبيع ومنها للشراء خليها بسيطه ...
واهم خطأ قاتل يقع فيه من يستخدم هذه الاستراتيجيه هي الضن انه كلما دخل السوق يجب ان يجد الشروط مكتمله ويبدا المتاجره لا يجب الانتضار وتحين الفرص لاكتما الشروط مثل البارحه انضر الى الصوره المرفقه في ردي قبل قليل كانت هناك احدى عشره صفقه مكتمله الشروط وحققت اهدافها خمسون نقطه او اقل قليلا..
وفقك الله...*

----------


## tarek7oot

> *بالتوفيق والنجاح اخي ابو عون...* *نعم لقد حان الوقت للالتفات الى نفسك لانك ما قصرت مع اي انسان..* *وهذا النظام كان حلم بالنسبه لي والان على يديك اصبح حقيقه ولقد اكتمل واتى بثماره لمن يلتزم بالشروط...* *لا نملك الا كلمه شكر والدعاء لك بالنجاح والضفر اينما حللت واينما رحلت...* *فراق ومن فارقت غير مذمم......واٍم ومن يممت خير ميمم..* *وهاي نتائج البارحه عند افتتاح السوق كله اخضر لا يوجد اروع من هذا اللون....*

 اخي ديدسول ممكت اسالك انت على اي فريم تشتغل واذا ممكن التمبلت تبعك ومشكور اخي والله يبارك فيك في عرابي وفي كل من ساهم في هذا العمل الرائع

----------


## الرقم الالكتروني

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته  اخوتئ الكرام للاسف الشديد جاء يوم الفراق  بصراحة اتيت لهذاالمنتدئ وانا لا اعلم الكثير في الفوركس كان هذا في اول السنة الحالية وخرجت الان كما ترون بافضل نظام في المتاجرة خرج للعيان فاشكر المنتدئ والقائمين عليه الشكر الجزيل . حاولت جهدي كنت مخلصا ولاكون صريحا كنت افيد وايضاء ابحث عن الفائدة لنفسي وهذا ليس عيب بل هي سنة الحياة فالناس بالناس والكل برب العالمين . تالمت كثيرا من اخوة تخصصوا في تعذيبي بطرق ملتوية واتهامات مبطنة فتارة كنت ارد وتارة كنت اغض النظر عنهم . لتعلموا اخوتي انا هناك من غضيت النظر عنهم لسؤهم الشديد كان يزين توقيعه بايات من كتاب الله ويدعئ التقوئ ثم تجده يظلم الناس وياكل لحومهم وهولاء غضيت عنهم النظر لانني اخاف حتئ من ان اتعامل مع هذ النوع الذئ يجعل تقوئ الرحمن غطاء لحقيقته البشعة . هم كثر هنا وان شاء الله سوف تتقوا شرهم وفتنتهم . لدي اكثر من 4400 مشاركة ارجو ان تهتموا بها فقد راعيت في معظمها ما استطعت من مخافة الله والبحث عن الفائدة للاعضاء . انا الان الحمدلله بالف خير وخير حال وقد حسمت معركتي مع الفوركس للابد والحمدلله . اتمنئ ان تصلوا الئ هذا المستوئ باذن الله . سوف اترك توقيعي كما هو ينير لكم طريق ادارة راس المال والمتاجرة والمخاطرة . وسوف اترك لكم صورة محمد نجيب الذئ حارب في فلسطين اربعة مرات جرح فيها ثم عاد ثم جرح ثم عاد يحارب ثم جرح ثم عاد يحارب رحمة الله عليه . اتمنئ ان تبحثوا عن مشاركاتئ ستستفيدوا منها وتاكدوا انني لم اترك اي موضوع الا وهو ناجح جدا والحمدلله وقد ادئ غرضه ما عداء موضوع ورشة تعليم اليوت لم اكمل كل الموجات لكن حاولت ايصال فهمي لاليوت وشرحت اهم موجة والتئ تعود بالربح الوفير علئ من يحسن التعامل معها  ولم اكمل لاني لم اجد تفاعل هذا هو السبب فاذا لم تجد من يعلمك انك تسمع او تفيد فكيف تتكلم او تخاطب . بذلت جهدي والحمدلله ونلت والحمدلله وعقبالكم جميعا ان شاء الله . لكم كل الود والتقدير . وكل عام وانتم بالف خير . اخوكم للابد عرابي (ابو عون ) .

  لك كل الود والتقدير اخي ابو عون  
والله انك اخ غالي على الجميع  
والمثل يقول (( إذا طعنت من الخلف فأعلم انك في المقدمه )) 
فانت من خيرة الناس الذي تعرفت عليهم واسعدني ذلك  
فالشكر لله اولا ثم لك اخي ابو عون  
ومبارك عليك النجاح الكبير الذي حققته وفعلا تستاهل التكريم  
اخوك ابو فارس

----------


## honyamar

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته  اخوتئ الكرام للاسف الشديد جاء يوم الفراق  بصراحة اتيت لهذاالمنتدئ وانا لا اعلم الكثير في الفوركس كان هذا في اول السنة الحالية وخرجت الان كما ترون بافضل نظام في المتاجرة خرج للعيان فاشكر المنتدئ والقائمين عليه الشكر الجزيل . حاولت جهدي كنت مخلصا ولاكون صريحا كنت افيد وايضاء ابحث عن الفائدة لنفسي وهذا ليس عيب بل هي سنة الحياة فالناس بالناس والكل برب العالمين . تالمت كثيرا من اخوة تخصصوا في تعذيبي بطرق ملتوية واتهامات مبطنة فتارة كنت ارد وتارة كنت اغض النظر عنهم . لتعلموا اخوتي انا هناك من غضيت النظر عنهم لسؤهم الشديد كان يزين توقيعه بايات من كتاب الله ويدعئ التقوئ ثم تجده يظلم الناس وياكل لحومهم وهولاء غضيت عنهم النظر لانني اخاف حتئ من ان اتعامل مع هذ النوع الذئ يجعل تقوئ الرحمن غطاء لحقيقته البشعة . هم كثر هنا وان شاء الله سوف تتقوا شرهم وفتنتهم . لدي اكثر من 4400 مشاركة ارجو ان تهتموا بها فقد راعيت في معظمها ما استطعت من مخافة الله والبحث عن الفائدة للاعضاء . انا الان الحمدلله بالف خير وخير حال وقد حسمت معركتي مع الفوركس للابد والحمدلله . اتمنئ ان تصلوا الئ هذا المستوئ باذن الله . سوف اترك توقيعي كما هو ينير لكم طريق ادارة راس المال والمتاجرة والمخاطرة . وسوف اترك لكم صورة محمد نجيب الذئ حارب في فلسطين اربعة مرات جرح فيها ثم عاد ثم جرح ثم عاد يحارب ثم جرح ثم عاد يحارب رحمة الله عليه . اتمنئ ان تبحثوا عن مشاركاتئ ستستفيدوا منها وتاكدوا انني لم اترك اي موضوع الا وهو ناجح جدا والحمدلله وقد ادئ غرضه ما عداء موضوع ورشة تعليم اليوت لم اكمل كل الموجات لكن حاولت ايصال فهمي لاليوت وشرحت اهم موجة والتئ تعود بالربح الوفير علئ من يحسن التعامل معها ولم اكمل لاني لم اجد تفاعل هذا هو السبب فاذا لم تجد من يعلمك انك تسمع او تفيد فكيف تتكلم او تخاطب . بذلت جهدي والحمدلله ونلت والحمدلله وعقبالكم جميعا ان شاء الله . لكم كل الود والتقدير . وكل عام وانتم بالف خير . اخوكم للابد عرابي (ابو عون ) .

 اخى الفاضل ابو عون . بالرغم من اننى خسران فى الفوركس من مال اريدة ويلم الله مدى حاجتى لة . الا اننى لم اعمل باستراتيجيتك لاننى لم افهمها . الا اننى اشهد الله عز وجل انى احبك فى الله من دون اى مقابل واتمنى ان لا ترحل عن هذه الاستراتيجية لان الله علمك علم وانت تجاهد فى تعليمنا  بارك لك الله فى علمك وزادك من علمة . واتوقع انت وابو تركى ستخرجون الى سر الفوركس . جزاكم الله خيرا انت ومن جاهد فى علمة معك من بقية الاخوة الافاضل . جعلكم الله خيرا لنا وللمسلمين يارب واتمنى لك ولهم التوفيق والعزه من الله عز وجل  اتمنى ان تدعوا لى بالهداية   اخوك المحب لكم دوما  هانى

----------


## galleon

الاخ العزيز عراب 
نور الله لك الدنيا و الاخرة
كما نورت لنا طريقنا 
تعجز الكلمات على ردك معروفك

----------


## deadsoul

> اخي ديدسول ممكت اسالك انت على اي فريم تشتغل واذا ممكن التمبلت تبعك ومشكور اخي والله يبارك فيك في عرابي وفي كل من ساهم في هذا العمل الرائع

 *
اهلا اخي طارق حياك الله...
بالنسبه لصفقات البارحه التي ارفقتها كانت على فريم الاربع ساعات على هذه التمبلت المرفقه هنا وهذا النظام رائع لدرجه اني استطيع العمل على اي تمبلت في اي وقت وافضل الساعه والاربع ساعات طبعا....*

----------


## tarek7oot

> *اهلا اخي طارق حياك الله...* *بالنسبه لصفقات البارحه التي ارفقتها كانت على فريم الاربع ساعات على هذه التمبلت المرفقه هنا وهذا النظام رائع لدرجه اني استطيع العمل على اي تمبلت في اي وقت وافضل الساعه والاربع ساعات طبعا....*

 مشكوراخي ديدسول بس بدي اغلبك معي ممكن تعطيني المؤشر الموجود مع مؤشر ابها (its life)  جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## 10pips

> مشكوراخي ديدسول بس بدي اغلبك معي ممكن تعطيني المؤشر الموجود مع مؤشر ابها (its life) 
> جزاك الله كل خير

 انا ايضا كنت ابحث عنه .. لو ترفق معه مؤشر ابها الذي تستخدمه بارك الله فيك

----------


## deadsoul

> مشكوراخي ديدسول بس بدي اغلبك معي ممكن تعطيني المؤشر الموجود مع مؤشر ابها (its life)  جزاك الله كل خير

  

> انا ايضا كنت ابحث عنه .. لو ترفق معه مؤشر ابها الذي تستخدمه بارك الله فيك

 من عيوني المؤشرات المطلوبه والتمبلت مرفقه....

----------


## 10pips

> من عيوني المؤشرات المطلوبه والتمبلت مرفقه....

 تسلم عيونك يا طيب

----------


## محمد طه

الاخ العزيز ابو العون لقد افتقدناك كثيرا نرجو ان تكون بالف خير فنحن الحقيقه نتفاقل بك كثيرا

----------


## tarek7oot

> من عيوني المؤشرات المطلوبه والتمبلت مرفقه....

 تسلم عيونك يا غالي و جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## ashraf_i_ibrahim

> من عيوني المؤشرات المطلوبه والتمبلت مرفقه....

 الاخ deadsoul 
هل المؤشرات الموجودة في الملف غير كاملة حيث تظهر الشارت كما بالمرفقات

----------


## deadsoul

> الاخ deadsoul 
> هل المؤشرات الموجودة في الملف غير كاملة حيث تظهر الشارت كما بالمرفقات

 نعم اخي التمبلت والمؤشرين المطلوبين من الاخوه والباقي يجب ان يكون عندك من اي ملف في الاستراتيجيه...تستطيع تحميل كافه الملفات من الصفحه الاولى....

----------


## Anas AL Sadi

> نعم اخي التمبلت والمؤشرين المطلوبين من الاخوه والباقي يجب ان يكون عندك من اي ملف في الاستراتيجيه...تستطيع تحميل كافه الملفات من الصفحه الاولى....

 السلام عليكم اخ Deadsoul ..  
هل تستعمل فقط التمبلت الي بالمرفقات فقط? و كيف تقوم بتحديد الاهداف و الوقف?? و الف شكر مقدما..

----------


## deadsoul

> السلام عليكم اخ Deadsoul ..  
> هل تستعمل فقط التمبلت الي بالمرفقات فقط? و كيف تقوم بتحديد الاهداف و الوقف?? و الف شكر مقدما..

 استخدمها لوضوح الالوان فيها ولدقتها....
الاستراتيجيه بسيطه وتم الشرح لمبداها كثير ولكن ارفق لك صوره لاني احب الشرح المصور..
مع ان السوق الان يتحرك جانبيا بسبب العطله والاعياد ولكن خليها بسيطه وقوي قلبك معظم الفرص تكون في الفتره الاوروبيه والامريكه لتحرك السعر بحيث تتحقق الشروط لذلك من الخطأ السهر حتى الصباح بانتظار الفرص الضئيله في الليل والنوم في النهار اثناء حركه السوق القويه وهذا الخطأ للاسف نقوم به جميعا...

----------


## توفيق12

هل اذا وصل السعر للخط الاعلى يكون بيع  واذا وصل للخط الاصفر السفلي يكون شراء

----------


## deadsoul

> هل اذا وصل السعر للخط الاعلى يكون بيع  واذا وصل للخط الاصفر السفلي يكون شراء

 *
اقرا الاستراتيجيه من اولها...*

----------


## Dr.Ashraf

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته  اخوتئ الكرام للاسف الشديد جاء يوم الفراق  بصراحة اتيت لهذاالمنتدئ وانا لا اعلم الكثير في الفوركس كان هذا في اول السنة الحالية وخرجت الان كما ترون بافضل نظام في المتاجرة خرج للعيان فاشكر المنتدئ والقائمين عليه الشكر الجزيل . حاولت جهدي كنت مخلصا ولاكون صريحا كنت افيد وايضاء ابحث عن الفائدة لنفسي وهذا ليس عيب بل هي سنة الحياة فالناس بالناس والكل برب العالمين . تالمت كثيرا من اخوة تخصصوا في تعذيبي بطرق ملتوية واتهامات مبطنة فتارة كنت ارد وتارة كنت اغض النظر عنهم . لتعلموا اخوتي انا هناك من غضيت النظر عنهم لسؤهم الشديد كان يزين توقيعه بايات من كتاب الله ويدعئ التقوئ ثم تجده يظلم الناس وياكل لحومهم وهولاء غضيت عنهم النظر لانني اخاف حتئ من ان اتعامل مع هذ النوع الذئ يجعل تقوئ الرحمن غطاء لحقيقته البشعة . هم كثر هنا وان شاء الله سوف تتقوا شرهم وفتنتهم . لدي اكثر من 4400 مشاركة ارجو ان تهتموا بها فقد راعيت في معظمها ما استطعت من مخافة الله والبحث عن الفائدة للاعضاء . انا الان الحمدلله بالف خير وخير حال وقد حسمت معركتي مع الفوركس للابد والحمدلله . اتمنئ ان تصلوا الئ هذا المستوئ باذن الله . سوف اترك توقيعي كما هو ينير لكم طريق ادارة راس المال والمتاجرة والمخاطرة . وسوف اترك لكم صورة محمد نجيب الذئ حارب في فلسطين اربعة مرات جرح فيها ثم عاد ثم جرح ثم عاد يحارب ثم جرح ثم عاد يحارب رحمة الله عليه . اتمنئ ان تبحثوا عن مشاركاتئ ستستفيدوا منها وتاكدوا انني لم اترك اي موضوع الا وهو ناجح جدا والحمدلله وقد ادئ غرضه ما عداء موضوع ورشة تعليم اليوت لم اكمل كل الموجات لكن حاولت ايصال فهمي لاليوت وشرحت اهم موجة والتئ تعود بالربح الوفير علئ من يحسن التعامل معها  ولم اكمل لاني لم اجد تفاعل هذا هو السبب فاذا لم تجد من يعلمك انك تسمع او تفيد فكيف تتكلم او تخاطب . بذلت جهدي والحمدلله ونلت والحمدلله وعقبالكم جميعا ان شاء الله . لكم كل الود والتقدير . وكل عام وانتم بالف خير . اخوكم للابد عرابي (ابو عون ) .

 This Title will go to the Archeive
Really Sad

----------


## الرقم الالكتروني

> This Title will go to the Archeive
> Really Sad

  ومن قال لك يا اخي انه سوف يتأرشف  
بعون الله ثم بعون الشباب سوف نقوم بوضع توصيات حسب الاستراتيجية فيد الله مع الجماعه  
وبإذن الله ابو عون ما يطول غيابه

----------


## Anas AL Sadi

> *
> اقرا الاستراتيجيه من اولها...*

 شكرا اخي الكريم..
لكن ايش قصدك باولها.. هل قصدك ملف الWord   الي مرفق باول مشاركة??
لاني الصراحة مو فاهم منو اشي!!!
ارجو انك تشرح الية تحديد Stoploss  و ال takeprofit...  :Regular Smile:

----------


## Anas AL Sadi

هل هذي فرصة متحققة الشروط على الEURUSD

----------


## deadsoul

> هل هذي فرصة متحققة الشروط على الEURUSD

 *لا اخي انس لان مؤشر ابها لم يعط اشاره وكذلك مؤشر كاندل افرج لم يصل الى 81 زكذلك لان السوق يتحرك بشكل جانبي الان بسبب العطل والاعياد فلا احد يعلم ما هو اتجاه السعر...فهو في حاله تذبذب..*

----------


## deadsoul

> شكرا اخي الكريم..
> لكن ايش قصدك باولها.. هل قصدك ملف الWord   الي مرفق باول مشاركة??
> لاني الصراحة مو فاهم منو اشي!!!
> ارجو انك تشرح الية تحديد Stoploss  و ال takeprofit...

 *اخي قضيه الستوب لوس هي حسب قدره الحساب على التحمل اذا كانت نقطه الدخول صحيحه وقويه..
اما تيكبروفت فانا حددت لنفسي خمسون نقطه وقد تقل وهذا يعود لك طبعا وانا افضل الربط في الفوركس وليس متابعه الشاشه دائما....*  *بالنسبه لفهم الاستراتيجيه لقد ارفقت صوره توضح اماكن البيع والشراء جرب على جميع الاوقات حتى تطمئن لذلك.....*

----------


## Anas AL Sadi

الف سكر لك اخ Deadsoul  انشالله ببدا بتطبيق الاستراتيحية على ديمو حتى افهمها كاملة..

----------


## deadsoul

> الف سكر لك اخ Deadsoul  انشالله ببدا بتطبيق الاستراتيحية على ديمو حتى افهمها كاملة..

 *هذا هو الكلام الجميل...
ولا تيأس ستجد الامور واضحه وسهله ان شاء الله...*

----------


## Dr.Ashraf

ألاخوه الآعزاء 
هل راى أى منكم هذه الشمعه الغريبه على زوج 
فريم الاربع ساعات NUZUSD
شركه التريد ؟؟

----------


## محمد طه

> ألاخوه الآعزاء 
> هل راى أى منكم هذه الشمعه الغريبه على زوج 
> فريم الاربع ساعات NUZUSD
> شركه التريد ؟؟

 لكن على شركة fxdd لا توجد هذه الشمعه
نرجو من باقى الاخوه ان يقولوا رأيهم

----------


## drtimo

مضبوط كدة غير موجودة في الfxdd

----------


## طارق حسين

> ألاخوه الآعزاء 
> هل راى أى منكم هذه الشمعه الغريبه على زوج 
> فريم الاربع ساعات NUZUSD
> شركه التريد ؟؟

 هذا ما يسمى wrong quote وتحدث كثير في بعض الشركات ويكون السعر غير صحيح.

----------


## abdelhfidj

> هذا ما يسمى wrong quote وتحدث كثير في بعض الشركات ويكون السعر غير صحيح.

 شكرا على التوظيح

----------


## pal-forex

ما رايكم بهده الفرصة

----------


## الرقم الالكتروني

> ما رايكم بهده الفرصة

 من وجهة نظري انها مغامرة لان السعر لم يلامس الخطوط العريضة وبالتوفيق

----------


## FADEL

> *في يوم من الأيام إبتدينا .. واليوم للأسف إنتهينا* *ولكن مهما الأيام تفرقنا .. ستبقى غالي علينا*  *لن اقول وداعا ,, بل الى اللقاء استاذي ابو عون*

   

> الاخ العزيز / ابو العون / عرابى  لقد جعلك الله عوناً لكثير من اخوانك فلا تجعل مجموعه من ذوى الاراء السلبيه يؤثرون فى استمرار مسيرة العطاء ومسيرة الخير وبعون الله سوف نحقق التفوق الذى نحلم جميعاً به فانت الاساس فى هذا المنتدى وانت الاخ الكبير لنا بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم والكاظمين الغيظ والعافين عن الناس والله يحب المحسنين صدق الله العظيم

  

> اول مرة اعرف انه لي قريب بالمنتدى هنا اسمه عرابي   على اسمي    معاك اخوك محمد عرابي   من سوريا

  

> *بالتوفيق والنجاح اخي ابو عون...* *نعم لقد حان الوقت للالتفات الى نفسك لانك ما قصرت مع اي انسان..* *وهذا النظام كان حلم بالنسبه لي والان على يديك اصبح حقيقه ولقد اكتمل واتى بثماره لمن يلتزم بالشروط...* *لا نملك الا كلمه شكر والدعاء لك بالنجاح والضفر اينما حللت واينما رحلت...* *فراق ومن فارقت غير مذمم......واٍم ومن يممت خير ميمم..* *وهاي نتائج البارحه عند افتتاح السوق كله اخضر لا يوجد اروع من هذا اللون....*

   

> لك كل الود والتقدير اخي ابو عون   والله انك اخ غالي على الجميع   والمثل يقول (( إذا طعنت من الخلف فأعلم انك في المقدمه ))  فانت من خيرة الناس الذي تعرفت عليهم واسعدني ذلك   فالشكر لله اولا ثم لك اخي ابو عون   ومبارك عليك النجاح الكبير الذي حققته وفعلا تستاهل التكريم   اخوك ابو فارس

    

> اخى الفاضل ابو عون . بالرغم من اننى خسران فى الفوركس من مال اريدة ويلم الله مدى حاجتى لة . الا اننى لم اعمل باستراتيجيتك لاننى لم افهمها . الا اننى اشهد الله عز وجل انى احبك فى الله من دون اى مقابل واتمنى ان لا ترحل عن هذه الاستراتيجية لان الله علمك علم وانت تجاهد فى تعليمنا  بارك لك الله فى علمك وزادك من علمة . واتوقع انت وابو تركى ستخرجون الى سر الفوركس . جزاكم الله خيرا انت ومن جاهد فى علمة معك من بقية الاخوة الافاضل . جعلكم الله خيرا لنا وللمسلمين يارب واتمنى لك ولهم التوفيق والعزه من الله عز وجل  اتمنى ان تدعوا لى بالهداية   اخوك المحب لكم دوما  هانى

 المحبة لا تعرف عمقها إلا ساعة الفراق  :No3:  :Doh:  :No3:   :Cry Smile:  :Hands:  :Cry Smile:

----------


## HAMED - FOREX

نتمنى عودة اخينا عرابي الى المنتدى  ,,,, من عفى واصلح فاجره على الله

----------


## محمد طه

نداء الى كل من استفاد من الاستراتيجيه يجب ان تضموا صوتكم معى لنبعث الى الاخ العزيز عرابى ابو العون لكى يرجع مره اخرى وينور صفحات الاستراتيجيه التى ليس لها معنى من غيره فهو يشعل الحماس ويجعل اتحاد يعم بالفائده على الجميع ويجب على العاملين على المنتدى ان يعطوه حقه فى هذا الكلام الخارج الذى وجه اليه فهو شخصيه لن تعوض فى المنتدى ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## tarek7oot

> نداء الى كل من استفاد من الاستراتيجيه  يجب ان تضموا صوتكم معى لنبعث الى الاخ العزيز عرابى ابو العون لكى يرجع مره اخرى وينور صفحات الاستراتيجيه التى ليس لها معنى من غيره فهو يشعل الحماس ويجعل اتحاد يعم بالفائده على الجميع ويجب على العاملين على المنتدى ان يعطوه حقه فى هذا الكلام الخارج الذى وجه اليه فهو شخصيه لن تعوض فى المنتدى  ولكم جزيل الشكر

 انا اضم صوتي الى صوتك وارجو من كل من استفاد من هذه الاستراتيجية ان يقوم بوضع الفرص حتي يبقى هذا الموضوع مفتوحا ومن اجل الاعضاء الجدد ومن اجل اخونا عرابي وجزاكم  الله كل خير

----------


## isamov

والله يا جماعه الاخ عرابي ما قصر مع الكل لانه قدم كل ما يستطيع ولكنني اظم صوتي الى صوتكم لان الاستراتيجية يوم بعد يوم تتطور رغم نجاحاتها .
لكم كل الود

----------


## ysewellam

> نداء الى كل من استفاد من الاستراتيجيه يجب ان تضموا صوتكم معى لنبعث الى الاخ العزيز عرابى ابو العون لكى يرجع مره اخرى وينور صفحات الاستراتيجيه التى ليس لها معنى من غيره فهو يشعل الحماس ويجعل اتحاد يعم بالفائده على الجميع ويجب على العاملين على المنتدى ان يعطوه حقه فى هذا الكلام الخارج الذى وجه اليه فهو شخصيه لن تعوض فى المنتدى ولكم جزيل الشكر

 انا كمان  اضم صوتي الى صوتك..وعرابى اخ لنا واكيد يعرف مقدار المعزه ..

----------


## 10pips

> انا اضم صوتي الى صوتك وارجو من كل من استفاد من هذه الاستراتيجية ان يقوم بوضع الفرص حتي يبقى هذا الموضوع مفتوحا ومن اجل الاعضاء الجدد ومن اجل اخونا عرابي
> وجزاكم الله كل خير

 ان شاء الله خير اخي , راح نتابع من بداية الاسبوع المقبل بعد الاعياد باذن الله ..

----------


## القلوب المؤمنة

> السلام عليكم  اخي العزيز لقد فهمت قصدك لا حاجه لاضافت شرح لجميع الاحتمالات وذالك لسبب بسيط جدآ لامن المؤشرين الاساسيين وهو مؤشر الثقل ومؤشر الزمن بسيطان جدآآآآ ولقد ارفقت شرح بسيط وواضح اما عن باقي المؤشرات فهي لتعزز قرارك ولأخذ فكره عن وضعها الحالي وانا يوجد عندي فقط مؤشرين ولا احتاج الى الباقي التمبلن الاخيره الذي ارفقه سيد ابو عون المحترم جميل جدآ ما فيه زحمة مؤشرات مع كل هذا لو ما زلت مصر على الشرح راسلني على الخاص وساعد لك شرح مفصل لاكن سيحتاج شوية وقت لاني مشغول جدآ بعملي بالتوفيق

 مازلت أنتظر أخي الكريم

----------


## Pro Trade

> مازلت أنتظر أخي الكريم

 انا آسف جدآ اخي الكريم انشغلت هذا الاسبوع لدرجة انني لم ادخل ولا صفقه منذ بداية الاسبوع!!! :No3:  ان شاء الله رح ابدا الان بوضع شرح وغدآ ستلقى المشاركه موجوده على الخاص  :Asvc:

----------


## FADEL

> نداء الى كل من استفاد من الاستراتيجيه  يجب ان تضموا صوتكم معى لنبعث الى الاخ العزيز عرابى ابو العون لكى يرجع مره اخرى وينور صفحات الاستراتيجيه التى ليس لها معنى من غيره فهو يشعل الحماس ويجعل اتحاد يعم بالفائده على الجميع ويجب على العاملين على المنتدى ان يعطوه حقه فى هذا الكلام الخارج الذى وجه اليه فهو شخصيه لن تعوض فى المنتدى  ولكم جزيل الشكر

    :Good:  :Noco:  :Good:   :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:

----------


## tarek7oot

> ان شاء الله خير اخي , راح نتابع من بداية الاسبوع المقبل بعد الاعياد باذن الله ..

 ما بتقصر انشاء الله  والله يبارك فيك

----------


## rumhawk

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  اخواني الشكر الجزيل والموصول للاخ ابوعون ولكل من شارك وتفاعل في هذا الموضوع من الاخ الخبير البرنس  حقا انها لندره ان تجد من يبوح بكل هذي الاسرار وينشرها للفائده واعتقد ان من يفعل ذلك هو من يبحث عن الجزاء في الاخره ولايبحث عن جزاء الدنيا .... جهد رائع ومميز    من قام بهذا العمل يمشي على قاعدة ""الشمعة لاتنطفىء اذا اشعلت شمعة اخرى """ هذه اول مشاركة لي وحقيقة اخجل ان تكون بسؤال ولكن ما قراته من الصفحات السابقه يشجعني لاسال:-   اخواني لا استطيع مطابقة اعدادات المؤشر الموجود في التمبلت مع المؤشر الموجود في قائمة المؤشرات حينما اقوم بذلك لايخرج معي نفس الشكل ""هل للمؤشر الموجود في التمبلت اعدادت لانعرفها؟؟؟هل استطيع توفيق المؤشر على مؤشر الساعة او النصف ساعة ؟؟؟  جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء وبارك لكم وفيكم

----------


## Pro Trade

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  اخواني الشكر الجزيل والموصول للاخ ابوعون ولكل من شارك وتفاعل في هذا الموضوع من الاخ الخبير البرنس  حقا انها لندره ان تجد من يبوح بكل هذي الاسرار وينشرها للفائده واعتقد ان من يفعل ذلك هو من يبحث عن الجزاء في الاخره ولايبحث عن جزاء الدنيا .... جهد رائع ومميز    من قام بهذا العمل يمشي على قاعدة ""الشمعة لاتنطفىء اذا اشعلت شمعة اخرى """ هذه اول مشاركة لي وحقيقة اخجل ان تكون بسؤال ولكن ما قراته من الصفحات السابقه يشجعني لاسال:-   اخواني لا استطيع مطابقة اعدادات المؤشر الموجود في التمبلت مع المؤشر الموجود في قائمة المؤشرات حينما اقوم بذلك لايخرج معي نفس الشكل ""هل للمؤشر الموجود في التمبلت اعدادت لانعرفها؟؟؟هل استطيع توفيق المؤشر على مؤشر الساعة او النصف ساعة ؟؟؟  جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء وبارك لكم وفيكم

 السلام عليكم اخي العزيز المؤشر هو نفسه والاعدادات مكشوفه 2.5/2/123 اما في المؤشر الموجود في القائمه اعتقد 1\4\240 والاختلاف هو الاعدادات واخفاء الخطوط  (انظر الى اعدادات الالوان ستجد كلها اسود الا مربع واحد له لون وفي الحقيقه هو ليس اللون الاسود هو من دون لون اي اخفاء جميع الخطوط الا التي وضع عليها none تستطيع انت التحكم في هذا  المربع الاول يمثل خط المنتصف  الثاني والثالث بمثلان الخط الاول العلوي الخط الاول السفلي والرابع الخامس نفس الثاني والثالث لاكن البعد يكون اكثر عن خط المنتصف  :Asvc:

----------


## rumhawk

اخي بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير واعلم انها من القلب على تجاوبك السريع معي لكن لقد ارفقت صورتين واحد للتمبلت والاخرى للمؤشر حينما وضعت عليه نفس الاعدات

----------


## rumhawk

هذه هي الصور

----------


## honyamar

> انا آسف جدآ اخي الكريم انشغلت هذا الاسبوع لدرجة انني لم ادخل ولا صفقه منذ بداية الاسبوع!!! ان شاء الله رح ابدا الان بوضع شرح وغدآ ستلقى المشاركه موجوده على الخاص

 اخى الكريم اتمنى ان ترسلها لى ايضا على الخاص او فى المنتدى لكى نستفيد منها  
اشكرك مقدما

----------


## العباريد

شكرا لك اخوي عرابي على حبك لغيرك وطرحك لهذا المؤشر الرائع  
اخواني انا جديد في الفوركس فهل هذا المؤشر يمشي مع التريدر ؟؟ ... هذا أولا  
ثانيا : أين احصل التريدر وشرحه ؟؟  
ثالثا: يا ليت نرى صور من بداية تحميل البرنامج واضافته للبرامج الاخرى وطريقة اظهاره  
لأني لا اعرف في المؤشرات شيء والكثير مثلي فخذو بيدنا حتى  نعتمد على الله اولا ثم على انفسنا ثانيا بعدكم  
بالتوفيق

----------


## rumhawk

يا اخوان السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
سؤالي للمرة الثانية لمادا في التمبلت 7 خطوط والمؤشر خمس خطوط كيف اضيف الخطان

----------


## 10pips

> يا اخوان السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
> سؤالي للمرة الثانية لمادا في التمبلت 7 خطوط والمؤشر خمس خطوط كيف اضيف الخطان

 اخي اي تمبليت ان تستخدم ؟ ..ليس مهم عدد الخطوط كم , هنالك عدة قوالب واشكال للاستراتيجية وكلها جيدة اذا اتقنت العمل عليها .. توكل على الله ونزل القالب + المؤشرات الموجودة في اول مشاركة في الصفحة الاولى وتدرب عليها

----------


## جذور البورصة

اهلا بالجميع

----------


## rumhawk

السلام عيلكم يا اخوان كيف حالكم ودي خدمه وياريت تتجابوا معي كما عهدتكم 
من خلال ما قرات في هذا الموضوع  هنالك الكثير من المؤشرات والتمبلتات والله اني احترت وش اخذ منهن  يا اخوان ودي الزبده ""الصميلة "اخر نتاج من التملتات والذي اعمل علية ويصلح لكل الفريمات  
وكل السلع والعملات 
الله لايهينكم ويجزاكم خير اعطوني الزبده

----------


## rumhawk

وين انتو يا جماعة ردواعلى طلبي الله لايهينكم

----------


## خط القلم

> السلام عيلكم يا اخوان كيف حالكم ودي خدمه وياريت تتجابوا معي كما عهدتكم 
> من خلال ما قرات في هذا الموضوع هنالك الكثير من المؤشرات والتمبلتات والله اني احترت وش اخذ منهن يا اخوان ودي الزبده ""الصميلة "اخر نتاج من التملتات والذي اعمل علية ويصلح لكل الفريمات  
> وكل السلع والعملات 
> الله لايهينكم ويجزاكم خير اعطوني الزبده

 اخر تمبلت 
وهو في الصفحه الاولى في المشاركة الاولى

----------


## rumhawk

مشكور وجزاك الله خير يا طيب

----------


## repus

I will test this method and join you soon

----------


## MR.NO

يا شباااب مؤشر الزمن مو راضي يشتغل معي ممكن الحل ربم احتاج اليه بصيغة mql4

----------


## MR.NO

يا شباب حدا يرد علينا مؤشر الزمن مو راضي يشتغل وان اعمل على الميتا تريدر

----------


## محمد ياسين

> يا شباب حدا يرد علينا مؤشر الزمن مو راضي يشتغل وان اعمل على الميتا تريدر

 اخي حاول التقليب بين الفريمات   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## fundays22

> يا شباب حدا يرد علينا مؤشر الزمن مو راضي يشتغل وان اعمل على الميتا تريدر

 اخي لابد من تفغيل خاصية ال  dll  في برنامج الميتا تريد

----------


## محمد طه

> يا شباب حدا يرد علينا مؤشر الزمن مو راضي يشتغل وان اعمل على الميتا تريدر

 حمل الميتا تريدر تبع شركة fxdd سوف يشتغل

----------


## rumhawk

السلام عليكم اخواني في هذا المنتدى الرائع والجميل واسمحولي ان اشكر القائمين علية واريد ان ارسل رسالة شكر لفرسان الخير الاخوه عرابي والبرنس وطارق حسين وغيرهم من منابع الخير الذين يعرفون ان الشمعة لاتنطفىء اذا اشعلت شمعة اخرى ... اخوتي في هذا المتدى الجميل عندي بعض الاستفسارات حول مركز الثقل اتمنى ان اجد الاجابة عليها  ولكم جزيل الامتنان  واستفساراتي بخصوص تمبلت الاخ طارق وتمبلتات الاخ ابو عون :-
1- هل بالمكان القيام بعمل باك تست على المؤشر المقدم من الاخوة الافاضل ؟؟؟
2- لاحضت من التمبلتات  ان المؤشر يرتد احيانا من الخطوط الحمراء المنقطة ولا يصل الى الخط السميك وكذلك بالنسبة للخطوط الخضراء فعلى ماذا اعتمد بعد الله سبحانه وتعالى ؟؟؟
3- ما و افضل مؤشر رديف لهذا المؤشر  بناءا على تجربتكم في هذا السوق الغريب 
4- ما هو الافضل والانجع هل هو الفريم اليومي ام ال4ساعات 
اخواني ارجو لطفكم وكرمكم المعهود في الاجابة عن استفساراتي 
** ترجمت احد مقاطع الفيديو لبلخياط وكان يتحدث ان الذهب يعاكس حركة اليورو فرنك وقد قارنت ذلك مع الشارت ووجده صحيحا فيا اهل الخبرة هل هذه نظرية ثابتة ؟؟
*** وجدت استرتيجية في احد المنتديات تسمى البطات الثلاث ووجدت الكثير من النقاش حولها مما اوحى لي انها مهمه فاذا ارتدم ارفق لكم الرابط 
شكرا اخوتي ودمتم نبعا للخير

----------


## سمير صيام

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اخى الكريم
الافضل لمثل هذه الاسئلة ان تكون فى موضوع الطريقة حتى لا يكون هناك تشتيت للناس بين المواضيع
كما ان هناك موضوع جديد باسم فريق المتداول العربى لمتابعة الفرص على الطريقة انصحك بمتابعته 
واسمح لى بدمج السؤال مع الموضوع الاصلى للطريقة 
كما الفت نظرك ان طريقة البطات الثلاثة موجودة هنا فى المنتدى للاخ freedom fighter  ومن قوانين المنتدى عدم السماح بوضع لينكات خارجية بما انك جديد معانا

----------


## rumhawk

شكرا لك اخي وبارك الله فيك وارجوالمعذرة  لانه ليس لدي علم

----------


## وسيم العتيبي

اخ سمير ممكن ترفق رابط  الاستراتيجيه لو سمحت    
بصراحه اسمها عجبني  :Regular Smile:

----------


## aboelan

يا شباب ممكن احد يفيدني الحقيقه قرات الموضوع وتمعنت فييه جيدا ولكنني لا اعرف كيفيه وضعه على الميتاتريدر ممكن احد يفيدني بالموضوع  وطريقه عمل البرنامج اللي هو مركز الثقل ولكم جززيل الشكر

----------


## ميرو

يعنى ايه فريم الربع ساعة يتفق مع الساعة والنص مع الاربع ساعات
يتفقوا يعنى فى اتفاق مؤشر الزمن وباقى المؤشرات
ولا يتفقوا فى وصول السعر للمنطقة البيع او الشراء 
ولا ايه؟

----------


## tarek7oot

> يعنى ايه فريم الربع ساعة يتفق مع الساعة والنص مع الاربع ساعات
> يتفقوا يعنى فى اتفاق مؤشر الزمن وباقى المؤشرات
> ولا يتفقوا فى وصول السعر للمنطقة البيع او الشراء 
> ولا ايه؟

 انا حسب ما فهمت اخي من الاستراتيجية اننا عندما نرى السعر قدلامس احد الخطين السميكين في ربع الساعة ولنفترض انه قد لامس الخط العلوي فهذا يعني ان العملية بيع ننظر الى فريم الاربع ساعات فاذا كان الترند صاعدا على الاربع ساعات لا نقوم بالعملية اما اذا كان الترند على الاربع ساعات هابط نقوم بالبيع طبعا والعكس عند الشراء

----------


## AlTair

و الله مفتقدين الأخ ابو عون و شرحه.

----------


## ahmedfouad

> اخ سمير ممكن ترفق رابط الاستراتيجيه لو سمحت  
> بصراحه اسمها عجبني

 أى خدعة يا وسيم...!! :Big Grin:  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t36499.html

----------


## القلوب المؤمنة

اين النشاط ؟

----------


## pirlo777

افتقدنا أبو عون
إن شاء الله يكمل موضوعه

----------


## sami772

لا احبذ التعامل مع مؤشر يعيد رسم نفسه لانه لايمكن دراسه الصفقات السابقة

----------


## ابو لاما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته 
هذ تحليلي للباوند ين وهذه فرصة للباوند ين شراء بهدف حوالئ 200 نقطة 
بالتوفيق للجميع 
ولكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## محمد طه

اهلا وسهلا
يشرفنى ان اكون اول المرحبين بك
انك اخ وصديق عزيز جدا
يا رب تكون باحسن حال

----------


## tarek7oot

عودة موفقة ان شاء الله اخي ابو عون

----------


## ابو لاما

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته جميعا 
انا بخير حال واعترف انني قد اخطاءت في حق نفسي وفي حقكم فاطلب منكم السماح خصوصا ادارة المنتدئ الموقرة الذئ طالما احسنوا الينا ويحق علينا مقابلة ذلك بالاحسان 
وحتئ لا اشغل هذه الصفحة في التحية فقط والاعتذار عن تقصيري نحو اخوني الاحباء هذه ايضاء نظرة لعملة اليورو دولار
لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## markov

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته جميعا 
> انا بخير حال واعترف انني قد اخطاءت في حق نفسي وفي حقكم فاطلب منكم السماح خصوصا ادارة المنتدئ الموقرة الذئ طالما احسنوا الينا ويحق علينا مقابلة ذلك بالاحسان 
> وحتئ لا اشغل هذه الصفحة في التحية فقط والاعتذار عن تقصيري نحو اخوني الاحباء هذه ايضاء نظرة لعملة اليورو دولار
> لكم كل الود والتقدير .

 عوده موفقه اخ عرابي ( ابو عون سابقا ) واهلا وسهلا بيك في بيتك الثاني. والاعتذار من شيمه الكرماء. مسرور بعودتك.  تحياتي.

----------


## ابو لاما

> عوده موفقه اخ عرابي ( ابو عون سابقا ) واهلا وسهلا بيك في بيتك الثاني. والاعتذار من شيمه الكرماء. مسرور بعودتك.  تحياتي.

  تسلم عزيزي وسلامك هذا له معزة خاصة عشان كذا لك التحليل هذا للنيوزولندي ين بس ديمو اوكي . :Regular Smile:  وكلنا كرام اولاد كرام باذن الله . :Regular Smile:  لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

هذا تحليلي للباوند دولار شراء بهدف 300 نقطة . :Regular Smile: 
لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## هامان

عودة حميدة يااخ عرابى 
وعاوزين نشوف موضوع سيناريو محتمل لليورودولار تانى

----------


## ابو لاما

> عودة حميدة يااخ عرابى 
> وعاوزين نشوف موضوع سيناريو محتمل لليورودولار تانى

  تسلم عزيزي وان شاء الله تعود الامور لمجرها واليورو دولار شراء الان والله اعلم 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابوجراح

*ياهلا
 اخي ابوعون  عوده موفقه ان شاء الله*

----------


## ابو لاما

> *ياهلا* *اخي ابوعون عوده موفقه ان شاء الله*

  يا هلا باخي العزيز ابو جراح وتسلم . :Regular Smile:

----------


## al7otq8

يا اخوان  اين مؤشر مركز الثقل

----------


## ابو لاما

> يا اخوان اين مؤشر مركز الثقل

  في المشاركة الاولئ في الموضوع اخئ العزيز . :Regular Smile:

----------


## kuwaityinbirth

مش لاقي المؤشر يا جماعة, حد يحط صابعه عليه بسرعة..... قبل ما البتاع ده يطير اللي باقي من الحساب!

----------


## احمد الفاضل

> مش لاقي المؤشر يا جماعة, حد يحط صابعه عليه بسرعة..... قبل ما البتاع ده يطير اللي باقي من الحساب!

    ابشر الملف في المرفقات ان شاء الله

----------


## نسبO

تحية لك اخي ابا عون وان شاء الله عودة موفقة كلنا خطاءون  وهذا ليس مهم فالاهم الاعتراف باخطائنا وتواضعنا للعلم والعمل  والاهم الاهم عدم الاصرار على مواقفنا  .... 
نتابع معك بارك الله فيك ولا تحرم نفسك دعاء اخوانك  فكلهم محبين ونواياهم بيضاء تجاه اخوانهم ... 
اراك غيرت في مستويات مركز الثقل / وارفقت المؤشر الجديد بارقامه الموازيه لمركز الثقل  .. 
موفق لكل خير يا دكتور وسر ونحن معك وواصل ابداعك  وتميزك في هذا المنتدى

----------


## a7bab4ever

> هذا تحليلي للباوند دولار شراء بهدف 300 نقطة .
> لكم كل الود والتقدير .

 السلام عليكم حمدا لله على العودة اخي وحبيبي عرابي
والله افتقدناك وين كنت محضر معاي جبل اسئلة اذا ممكن تساعدني انا صارلي من فترة اعمل على استراتيجيتك الجميلة جداااااا 
وبكل صراحة اقولها بس اجد صعوبه في حاجتين تحديد الهدف والستوب وبعض الاحيان تعكس معاي كثير  :Big Grin: 
كنت اقارن الشارت اللي معاي مع الشارت اللي حضرتك وضعته حصلت فيه بعض الاختلافات البسيطة بس من فضلك اريد منك المؤشر الزمني اللي موجود معاك لاني عندي مؤشر الزمن للاستاذ عمر بس المؤشر القديم ونسبة نجاحة ضعيفة جدا اذا ممكن ترفع لي المؤشر الجديد من فضلك

----------


## خط القلم

اهلا بالعم عرابي  
اهلا وسهلا بالصاحب  
يامرحبا بالاستاذ  
مدري وش اقول لكن والله اشتقنالك واشتقنا لعلمك

----------


## ابو لاما

> تحية لك اخي ابا عون وان شاء الله عودة موفقة كلنا خطاءون وهذا ليس مهم فالاهم الاعتراف باخطائنا وتواضعنا للعلم والعمل والاهم الاهم عدم الاصرار على مواقفنا .... 
> نتابع معك بارك الله فيك ولا تحرم نفسك دعاء اخوانك فكلهم محبين ونواياهم بيضاء تجاه اخوانهم ... 
> اراك غيرت في مستويات مركز الثقل / وارفقت المؤشر الجديد بارقامه الموازيه لمركز الثقل .. 
> موفق لكل خير يا دكتور وسر ونحن معك وواصل ابداعك وتميزك في هذا المنتدى

 جزاك الله الف خير اخئ الكريم  :Regular Smile:    

> السلام عليكم حمدا لله على العودة اخي وحبيبي عرابي
> والله افتقدناك وين كنت محضر معاي جبل اسئلة اذا ممكن تساعدني انا صارلي من فترة اعمل على استراتيجيتك الجميلة جداااااا 
> وبكل صراحة اقولها بس اجد صعوبه في حاجتين تحديد الهدف والستوب وبعض الاحيان تعكس معاي كثير 
> كنت اقارن الشارت اللي معاي مع الشارت اللي حضرتك وضعته حصلت فيه بعض الاختلافات البسيطة بس من فضلك اريد منك المؤشر الزمني اللي موجود معاك لاني عندي مؤشر الزمن للاستاذ عمر بس المؤشر القديم ونسبة نجاحة ضعيفة جدا اذا ممكن ترفع لي المؤشر الجديد من فضلك

 يا هلا عزيزي امتلك المؤشر لكنه مشفر اعطيني رقم حسابك في الميتاتريدر لارفق لك النظام كاملا بصراحة هذا افضل حتئ نضمن عدد معين من الاشخاص المهتمين بالاسرتراتيجية هم الذين يتاجرون بها . :Regular Smile:   

> اهلا بالعم عرابي  
> اهلا وسهلا بالصاحب  
> يامرحبا بالاستاذ  
> مدري وش اقول لكن والله اشتقنالك واشتقنا لعلمك

 جزاك الله خير وانا كمان اشتقت لكم . :Regular Smile:  
لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## aazerar

اهلا ابوا عون   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابو لاما

> اهلا ابوا عون

  يا هلا بيك . :Regular Smile:

----------


## a7bab4ever

عندي سؤالين حاليا استاذ عرابي موجودين في الصورة المرفقة  :016:

----------


## ابو لاما

> عندي سؤالين حاليا استاذ عرابي موجودين في الصورة المرفقة

  اخي العزيز لا بد ان تنظر لعدة فريمات زمنية اخرئ الفريم الاكبر ونص الساعة والعملة ما زال امامها الكثير للارتفاع ربما تصل الئ 200 او 300 نقطة خصوصا اساسيا بعد شائعات تدخل البنك الياباني المركزي اما عن المؤشر تحت فشكل الشموع مهم جدا ويحكم دخولك كثيرا سواء شراء او بيع وكما اسلفت اعطيني رقم حساب ديمو وافضل ان يكون التريد لامنحك النظام كاملا ولك كل الود والتقدير وهذه اقل خدمة يمكن ان اقدمها لمتداولئ المنتدئ هنا وادارة المنتدئ الذين لهم علينا افضال بحجم الجبال 
لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## a7bab4ever

> اخي العزيز لا بد ان تنظر لعدة فريمات زمنية اخرئ الفريم الاكبر ونص الساعة والعملة ما زال امامها الكثير للارتفاع ربما تصل الئ 200 او 300 نقطة خصوصا اساسيا بعد شائعات تدخل البنك الياباني المركزي اما عن المؤشر تحت فشكل الشموع مهم جدا ويحكم دخولك كثيرا سواء شراء او بيع وكما اسلفت اعطيني رقم حساب ديمو وافضل ان يكون التريد لامنحك النظام كاملا ولك كل الود والتقدير وهذه اقل خدمة يمكن ان اقدمها لمتداولئ المنتدئ هنا وادارة المنتدئ الذين لهم علينا افضال بحجم الجبال 
> لكم كل الود والتقدير .

  يا استاذي الغالي انا حاولت عدت مرات ارسلك رقم الحساب الديمو بس انت لاغي الرسائل الخاصة  :Asvc:

----------


## ابو لاما

> يا استاذي الغالي انا حاولت عدت مرات ارسلك رقم الحساب الديمو بس انت لاغي الرسائل الخاصة

  اكتبه هنا مش مشكلة . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## a7bab4ever

> اكتبه هنا مش مشكلة .
> لك كل الود والتقدير .

 على الميتاتريد
835534

----------


## ابو لاما

> على الميتاتريد
> 835534

  تفضل اخئ الكريم هذا النظام مرفق فقط لحساب رقم 835534 ولك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile: 
بالمناسبة هذا نظام رقمي في شكل مؤشر عشان تفهم اساس مركز القل هو معادلة رقمية تجرئ للسعر وتظهر في شكل مؤشر لتسهيل المتاجرة. :Regular Smile:

----------


## Dr.Ashraf

مرحبا بعودتك
حساب ديمو  على الانتربانك 22970980

----------


## ali55

السلام عليكم
اذا ممكن بارك الله فيك 
التريد 163813

----------


## ابو لاما

> مرحبا بعودتك
> حساب ديمو على الانتربانك 22970980

 يا هلا بدكتور اشرف اتفضل النظام بتاعك 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## a7bab4ever

> تفضل اخئ الكريم هذا النظام مرفق فقط لحساب رقم 835534 ولك كل الود والتقدير .
> بالمناسبة هذا نظام رقمي في شكل مؤشر عشان تفهم اساس مركز القل هو معادلة رقمية تجرئ للسعر وتظهر في شكل مؤشر لتسهيل المتاجرة.

  تسلم والله يا استاذي الغالي وعسى ان شاء الله ما يقفل بس علينا  :Big Grin:

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم
> اذا ممكن بارك الله فيك 
> التريد 163813

  يا هلا اخوي علئ اتفضل النظام بتاعك 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> تسلم والله يا استاذي الغالي وعسى ان شاء الله ما يقفل بس علينا

   :Big Grin: 
اذا قفل خبرني ارجع افتح لك هو . :Regular Smile:

----------


## a7bab4ever

> تفضل اخئ الكريم هذا النظام مرفق فقط لحساب رقم 835534 ولك كل الود والتقدير .
> بالمناسبة هذا نظام رقمي في شكل مؤشر عشان تفهم اساس مركز القل هو معادلة رقمية تجرئ للسعر وتظهر في شكل مؤشر لتسهيل المتاجرة.

  حبيبي استاذ عرابي اول ما افتح التاملت يقفل برنامج الميتاتريد كاملا

----------


## ابو لاما

> حبيبي استاذ عرابي اول ما افتح التاملت يقفل برنامج الميتاتريد كاملا

  معناه الميتاتريد عندك قديم وغير محدث 
نزل ميتاتريدر جديد من التريد واعطيني الرقم . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## Dr.Ashraf

> يا هلا بدكتور اشرف اتفضل النظام بتاعك 
> لك كل الود والتقدير .

 شكرا دكتور عرابى..
اسف ارسلت رقم الحساب خطأ
الرقم الصحيح هو
2297098

----------


## ابو لاما

> شكرا دكتور عرابى..
> اسف ارسلت رقم الحساب خطأ
> الرقم الصحيح هو
> 2297098

  اتفضل دكتوراشرف وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله  :Regular Smile:

----------


## mad_amer

السلام عليكم
اذا ممكن بارك الله فيك 
التريد 190779

----------


## safari42

لو ممكن تبعت لي النضام
و هدا رقم حسابي في التريد
190780 
و هل له مدة صلاحية و ضروري يعني يشتغل على رقم حسابي فقط 
و جازاك الله كل خير لما تقدمه من مساعدة

----------


## taroukxt

اهلا بك مرة اخري الاخ عرابي افتقدناك وان شاء الله عود احمد
رقم الحساب التريد هو 190783
وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## a7bab4ever

شكرا حبيبي عرابي الحين حليت المشكله تسلم والله

----------


## فراس

> شكرا حبيبي عرابي الحين حليت المشكله تسلم والله

  ممكن النظام لو سمحت عندي التريد 188285, جزاك الله خيرا ً سلفا.

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم 
> اذا ممكن بارك الله فيك  
> التريد 190779

  اتفضل اخئ العزيز بالتوفيق ان شا ءالله 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> لو ممكن تبعت لي النضام
> و هدا رقم حسابي في التريد
> 190780 
> و هل له مدة صلاحية و ضروري يعني يشتغل على رقم حسابي فقط 
> و جازاك الله كل خير لما تقدمه من مساعدة

  اتفضل اخئ العزيز 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> اهلا بك مرة اخري الاخ عرابي افتقدناك وان شاء الله عود احمد
> رقم الحساب التريد هو 190783
> وجزاك الله خيرا

  اهلا بك اخي العزيز هذا النظام 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> ممكن النظام لو سمحت عندي التريد 188285, جزاك الله خيرا ً سلفا.

  اتفضل اخئ الكريم بارك الله بك ولك 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## محمد طه

السلام عليكم 
اذا كان ممكن النظام رقم الحساب فى ال تريد 190612
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## mtkhreb

بورك فيك ..  
رقم الحساب 517593 
ولك خالص الشكر ..

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم 
> اذا كان ممكن النظام رقم الحساب فى ال تريد 190612
> جزاك الله خيرا

  اتفضل عزيزي محمد طه 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> بورك فيك ..  
> رقم الحساب 517593 
> ولك خالص الشكر ..

  اتفضل اخئ العزيز
لك كل الودوالتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## eyad61

ممكن اضع رقم حساب حقيقي لل fxdd
وهل النظام يختلف عن السابق

----------


## ابو لاما

> ممكن اضع رقم حساب حقيقي لل fxdd
> وهل النظام يختلف عن السابق

 نعم يمكنك ان تضع . :Regular Smile:

----------


## عشيق النور

السلام عليكم
أتمنى الحصول على النظام بعد اذنك
التريد 190794
جزاك الله كل خير على المساعدة

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم 
> أتمنى الحصول على النظام بعد اذنك
> التريد 190794 
> جزاك الله كل خير على المساعدة

 تفضل هذا النظام ولك كل التقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## jaheez

الاخ عرابي عودا حميد باذن الله وتفرحنا ولا تحرمنا من طلتك وانا من المتابعين لك 
رقم الحساب التريد هو 189535 
وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## ابو لاما

> الاخ عرابي عودا حميد باذن الله وتفرحنا ولا تحرمنا من طلتك وانا من المتابعين لك 
> رقم الحساب التريد هو 189535 
> وجزاك الله خيرا

  جزاك الله الف خير اخي الكريم وان شا ءالله الفرح دوم رفيقك 
هذا النظام 
ولك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## **ابوزياد**

السلام اخوي عرابي 
رقم الحساب 190279
ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## galleon

نورت  المنتدى 
اذا كان بالامان نسخة من النظام بار الله فيك
رقم الحساب
510245

----------


## **ابوزياد**

نسيت شركة التريد    
السلام اخوي عرابي 
رقم الحساب 190279
ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام اخوي عرابي 
> رقم الحساب 190279
> ولك جزيل الشكر

  وعليكم السلام عزيزي اتفضل النظام لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> نورت المنتدى 
> اذا كان بالامان نسخة من النظام بار الله فيك
> رقم الحساب
> 510245

  المنتدئ منور بيك كمان 
اتفضل النظام 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## heem550

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
هو النظام متشفر ولا ايه 
انا حملت المرفقات بتاعت اول مشاركه في الموضوع 
مزبوط كده ولا في  حاجه تانيه

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
> هو النظام متشفر ولا ايه 
> انا حملت المرفقات بتاعت اول مشاركه في الموضوع 
> مزبوط كده ولا في حاجه تانيه

  الفي اول مشاركة النظام القديم هذا الجديد ومشفر للعمل علئ حساب معين منع لانتشاره وتنظيم لاستخدامه لهواة هذه الاستراتيجية وعليك فقط وضع رقم الميتاتريدر للحصول علئ التحديث الجديد . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## heem550

شكرا يا اخي على سرعه الرد 
طيب احطلك رقم الحساب الديمو ولا الحقيقي 
انا اول مره اشتغل بهذه الطريقه مش 
والى فهمتو انك تبيع من عند ملامسة الخط الاحمر من فوق 
وتشتري عند ملامسه الخط الخضر من تحت  
انا كده فهمي مزبوط ولا في حاجه غلط 
وعلى اي فريم يكون العمل  
الديمو  190248 
الحقيقي  546337  
وشكرا على سرعه الرد اخي الحبيب :Icon26:  :Icon26:

----------


## ابو لاما

> شكرا يا اخي على سرعه الرد 
> طيب احطلك رقم الحساب الديمو ولا الحقيقي 
> انا اول مره اشتغل بهذه الطريقه مش 
> والى فهمتو انك تبيع من عند ملامسة الخط الاحمر من فوق 
> وتشتري عند ملامسه الخط الخضر من تحت  
> انا كده فهمي مزبوط ولا في حاجه غلط 
> وعلى اي فريم يكون العمل  
> الديمو 190248 
> الحقيقي 546337  
> وشكرا على سرعه الرد اخي الحبيب

 تفضل اخئ الكريم النظام علئ الديمو لانه التريد وهو احسن واصدق منصة للنظام . :Regular Smile: 
 لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## tarek7oot

اخي عرابي ممكن نسخة لي
بارك الله فيك
رقم 190806

----------


## ابو لاما

> اخي عرابي ممكن نسخة لي بارك الله فيك رقم 190806

  اتفضل اخئ العزيز . :Regular Smile:

----------


## heem550

> تفضل اخئ الكريم النظام علئ الديمو لانه التريد وهو احسن واصدق منصة للنظام .
>  لك كل الود والتقدير .

 
شكرا اخي عرابي 
ممكن اعرف اي فريم يكون افضل من خلال تجربتك
ويكون الهدف كام والاستوب
لو تسمح ممكن نبذه مختصره عن طريقة العمل
انا اسف لو اثقلت عليك
وشكرا لك مره اخري :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابو لاما

> شكرا اخي عرابي 
> ممكن اعرف اي فريم يكون افضل من خلال تجربتك
> ويكون الهدف كام والاستوب
> لو تسمح ممكن نبذه مختصره عن طريقة العمل
> انا اسف لو اثقلت عليك
> وشكرا لك مره اخري

 فريم  الاربعة ساعات والهدف 100 نقطة والستوب لوز 50 نقطة من الخط الاحمر . :Regular Smile: 
مؤشر الزمن يبين لك حالة العملة هل هي overbougth او oversold والخطوط تبين لك المستويات الزمنية . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## rafiek

عودا حميدا استاذنا / عرابي  وبالتوفيق دائما إن شاء الله 
حسابي على منصة ألتريد رقم 190818  
خالص ودي وتقديري ،،،،،،،،،،،

----------


## - Trader -

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
عودا حميدا استاذنا عرابي  :Eh S(7):  
هل ممكن احصل على النضام الجديد  :016: 
 7107399 : FXDD - MetaTrader   
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله  :Eh S(7):

----------


## twins

انا بصراحه منزل مؤشرك اللي التمبلت حقه اسمه ابو عون  
وشغال عليه من يوم ما بدأت فوركس الى الان  
قفلت حسابي في كراون فوركس من فتره قبل لاتصير مشاكلهم وقبل اسبوعين فتحت حساب في اف اكسول 
وافتح منصه كراون فوركس واتابع عليها مؤشرك و اشتري و ابيع على الاف اكسول لانو مو نفس البرنامج  
والحمدلله بدات ب 500 دولار و امس قفلت والحساب 1000 دولار اول دبل....بس المشكله اني الاحظ المؤشر يتبع السعر مايتنبأ لحركته ميه في الميه ومع هذا بالنسبة لي ادخل باستوب 30 نقطه و اخرج بربح 10 نقاط ولا انتظر اهداف كبيره ........الف شكر لك اهي ابوعون وتقبل فائق احترامي و تقديري

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

اهلا وسهلا اخ عرابي نورت المنتدى ارجو تزويدي بنسخة لو سمحت رقم الحساب ديمو تريدرfxdd 7075779  ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## a7bab4ever

وانا بعد غيرت رقم الاكاونت بعد مشكلة امس اتمنى تزودني بنسخة 
836026

----------


## نسبO

استاذ ابو عون ما تنساش الاحباب القدامي أوي أوي اللي سهروا معاك في هذه الورشة  
التريد 186681 
لك مودتي يا غالي

----------


## ابو لاما

> عودا حميدا استاذنا / عرابي وبالتوفيق دائما إن شاء الله 
> حسابي على منصة ألتريد رقم 190818  
> خالص ودي وتقديري ،،،،،،،،،،،

  تسلم عزيزي وتفضل النظام . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  عودا حميدا استاذنا عرابي   هل ممكن احصل على النضام الجديد  7107399 : FXDD - MetaTrader   بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته 
تفضل اخئ الكريم النظام . :Regular Smile:

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

[quote=Dr_mahmoud;1173496]اهلا وسهلا اخ عرابي نورت المنتدى ارجو تزويدي بنسخة لو سمحت رقم الحساب ديمو تريدرfxdd 7075779 ولك جزيل الشكر
كأنك لم تر مشاركتي 
بارك الله بك

----------


## ابو لاما

> اهلا وسهلا اخ عرابي نورت المنتدى ارجو تزويدي بنسخة لو سمحت رقم الحساب ديمو تريدرfxdd 7075779 ولك جزيل الشكر

  يا هلا بدكتور محمود تفضل النظام 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

> يا هلا بدكتور محمود تفضل النظام 
> لك كل الود والتقدير .

  تقبل خالص احترامي وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## ابو لاما

[quote=Dr_mahmoud;1173734] 

> اهلا وسهلا اخ عرابي نورت المنتدى ارجو تزويدي بنسخة لو سمحت رقم الحساب ديمو تريدرfxdd 7075779 ولك جزيل الشكر
> كأنك لم تر مشاركتي 
> بارك الله بك

  يا هلا بدكتورمحمود من عيني يا راجل تفضل . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## a7bab4ever

> وانا بعد غيرت رقم الاكاونت بعد مشكلة امس اتمنى تزودني بنسخة 
> 836026

  استاذ عرابي الله يخليك لا تنسانا  :AA:

----------


## ابو لاما

> وانا بعد غيرت رقم الاكاونت بعد مشكلة امس اتمنى تزودني بنسخة 
> 836026

  تفضل عزيزي . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> استاذ ابو عون ما تنساش الاحباب القدامي أوي أوي اللي سهروا معاك في هذه الورشة  
> التريد 186681 
> لك مودتي يا غالي

  تفضل اخئ العزيز . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## a7bab4ever

تسلم والله يا استاذ عرابي

----------


## Hani_mohd

استاذ عرابي 
السلام عليكم وجزاك الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك 
اذا تكرمت وتزويدى بالنظام وهذا رقم حسابيFXDD - MetaTrader 
 7105366
وبارك الله فيك

----------


## ابو لاما

> استاذ عرابي 
> السلام عليكم وجزاك الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك 
> اذا تكرمت وتزويدى بالنظام وهذا رقم حسابيFXDD - MetaTrader 
> 7105366
> وبارك الله فيك

  تفضل اخي العزيز . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

النظرة للين دولار بيع باستراتيجية التبريد لوقف الخسارة عند 97 . :Regular Smile:

----------


## Amer133

السلام عليكم أستاذي الكريم
ال تريد 190672
ولدي بعض الاسئلة لو تكرمت
هل النظام يعتمد على مناطق الارتداد يعني التصحيح؟
ولو اني رايت السعر وصل الى الخطوط القوية المتوقع منها الارتداد ولكنه لم يرتد بل ذهب بعيدا فما الاحتياطات اللازمة لتفادي المارجن كول؟
اسف على الاطالة وبارك الله فيك

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم أستاذي الكريم
> ال تريد 190672
> ولدي بعض الاسئلة لو تكرمت
> هل النظام يعتمد على مناطق الارتداد يعني التصحيح؟
> ولو اني رايت السعر وصل الى الخطوط القوية المتوقع منها الارتداد ولكنه لم يرتد بل ذهب بعيدا فما الاحتياطات اللازمة لتفادي المارجن كول؟
> اسف على الاطالة وبارك الله فيك

  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته 
اتفضل اخئ الكريم النظام 
بالنسبة للاربعة ساعات تظام التبريد هو افضل شئ واستخدام مخاطرة مناسبة ونادرا جدا ما يحصل ضرب للستوب لوز الاحطه عند الخط الابيض والدخول من الاخضر والتبريد من الاحمر . :Regular Smile:

----------


## I_MUSTAFA_I

اهلا عرابي عودا حميدا  ممكن نسخة 187923 ال تريد

----------


## ابو لاما

> اهلا عرابي عودا حميدا   ممكن نسخة 187923 ال تريد

  جزاك الله الف خير اخئ الكريم 
اتفضل النظام . :Regular Smile:

----------


## رذاذ

كيف أركب التمبلت أخي العزيز في برنامج الميتاتريدر ؟

----------


## muhxp

اهلا بعودة الغالي عرابي

----------


## dealer1

الحمد لله ع سلامتك 
واهلا بعودتك 
الحساب  انتربانك 2361587

----------


## ابو لاما

> كيف أركب التمبلت أخي العزيز في برنامج الميتاتريدر ؟

  عادئ جدا ضعئ التمليت في خانة التمبلت في ملف الرئيسي والمؤشرات في خانة المؤشرات . :Regular Smile: 
ولكنكي لم تزودني برقم المستاتريدر الخاص بكي لاعطيكي النظام الذي سيعمل لديكي . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> اهلا بعودة الغالي عرابي

  يا هلا بيك . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> الحمد لله ع سلامتك 
> واهلا بعودتك 
> الحساب انتربانك 2361587

 الله يسلمك 
اتفضل النظام . :Regular Smile:

----------


## عشيق النور

> تفضل هذا النظام ولك كل التقدير .

  يعطيك الله العافية
وصاحبك تصفر حسابه 3 مرات :Doh: 
لكن ان شاء الله أحاول أتقن طريقتك والتوفيق من الله

----------


## honyamar

مرحبا بعودتكم  عرابى     
اف اكس كليرنج 20020

----------


## ابو لاما

> يعطيك الله العافية
> وصاحبك تصفر حسابه 3 مرات
> لكن ان شاء الله أحاول أتقن طريقتك والتوفيق من الله

  اخئ استخدم مخاطرة قليلة واطلع علئ استراتيجية المتاجرة الفي توقيعي . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> مرحبا بعودتكم عرابى  
> اف اكس كليرنج 20020

  اتفضل اخئ العزيز النظام . :Regular Smile:

----------


## نسبO

اخي ابا عون مرحبا بك مرة أخرى وشاكر جهدك المميز ويكفي ان هذه الورشة من اكثر الورش قراءة ومشاركة وحتى ورشة الفوركس فكتوري كان لها ضجيج في حينها لنفس الموضوع ...  
فاهلا بجامعة الجزير قسم الطب ولكن عندي سؤالين لا يتحملهما إلا عقول الجزيريين .ههههههه   
1/هل سيكون هذا النظام عبارة عن تسويقي وتجريبي لمرة واحدة لهذا الشهر ... 
خصوصا انك اخفيت اعدادات مركز الثقل فهي ليست كما كانت في السابق ... وتحتاج الى طريقتك في عد الشموع ثم استخراج الاعداد المتوافق معك تماما . وايضا اغلقت السستم كاملا . 
2/ لو كان تسويقي كما في موقعك الانجليزي مع شريكك الامريكي فهل سيكون باجر كبير وشهري ام سيكون هناك (مكرمة للاعضاء ) وخدمة لهذا الصرح العظيم ... 
اعرف انني استبقت الامور واثقلت عليك ولا اخفيك انني ممن يحب عرابي ويصدقه القول ولا يكن له إلا كل الصفاء والخير فليحفظك الله ويرعاك بعينه التي لا تنام ويوسع عليك في رزقك ...  
مودتي لك وللجميع

----------


## honyamar

> اتفضل اخئ العزيز النظام .

 جزاك الله خيرا ودا من  شيم الكرام . والخير على رجوعكم لنا

----------


## ابو لاما

> اخي ابا عون مرحبا بك مرة أخرى وشاكر جهدك المميز ويكفي ان هذه الورشة من اكثر الورش قراءة ومشاركة وحتى ورشة الفوركس فكتوري كان لها ضجيج في حينها لنفس الموضوع ...  
> فاهلا بجامعة الجزير قسم الطب ولكن عندي سؤالين لا يتحملهما إلا عقول الجزيريين .ههههههه   
> 1/هل سيكون هذا النظام عبارة عن تسويقي وتجريبي لمرة واحدة لهذا الشهر ... 
> خصوصا انك اخفيت اعدادات مركز الثقل فهي ليست كما كانت في السابق ... وتحتاج الى طريقتك في عد الشموع ثم استخراج الاعداد المتوافق معك تماما . وايضا اغلقت السستم كاملا . 
> 2/ لو كان تسويقي كما في موقعك الانجليزي مع شريكك الامريكي فهل سيكون باجر كبير وشهري ام سيكون هناك (مكرمة للاعضاء ) وخدمة لهذا الصرح العظيم ... 
> اعرف انني استبقت الامور واثقلت عليك ولا اخفيك انني ممن يحب عرابي ويصدقه القول ولا يكن له إلا كل الصفاء والخير فليحفظك الله ويرعاك بعينه التي لا تنام ويوسع عليك في رزقك ...  
> مودتي لك وللجميع

 هلا عزيزي النظام مجانا وحصريا فقط في المتداول العربي لاعضاء المتداول العربي . :Regular Smile: 
هذا اقل شئ اقدر اقدمه للمنتدئ واعضاءه الكرام وان شاء الله يساهم في محو الخسائر عنكم بس لا احد يقول عشان لا يقولون عندي تمييز عنصري  :Big Grin: 
لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## forexwinner

مرحبا بعودتكم اخ عرابى   :Rose:  :Rose:  :Rose: 
ال تريد  186271 
بارك الله فيك وادام عليك نعمة الصحة و العافية

----------


## ابو لاما

> مرحبا بعودتكم اخ عرابى  
> ال تريد 186271 
> بارك الله فيك وادام عليك نعمة الصحة و العافية

  وبارك الله بك وادام عليك الصحة والعافية . :Regular Smile: 
هذ النظام مرفق اتفضل . :Regular Smile:

----------


## handsa2007

ياهلا بعودتك اخي الكريم ابو عون
اتمنى ان تكون على اتم الصحة والعافية
ارجو تزويدي بنسخة مشكورا
190868 ال تريد

----------


## ابو لاما

> ياهلا بعودتك اخي الكريم ابو عون
> اتمنى ان تكون على اتم الصحة والعافية
> ارجو تزويدي بنسخة مشكورا
> 190868 ال تريد

  هلا اخوي اتفضل النظام . :Regular Smile:

----------


## galleon

الاخ العزيز عرابي 
سبق وان اخذت من حظرتك نسخة من النظام للحساب التجريبي
وعند التحويل من الحقيقي للوهمي ظهرت مشكلة اختفاء المؤشر 
ممكن تتكرم بنسخه للحساب الحقيقي اذا كان ممكن
رقم الحساب 2337 
مع شكري وتقديري

----------


## ابو لاما

> الاخ العزيز عرابي 
> سبق وان اخذت من حظرتك نسخة من النظام للحساب التجريبي
> وعند التحويل من الحقيقي للوهمي ظهرت مشكلة اختفاء المؤشر 
> ممكن تتكرم بنسخه للحساب الحقيقي اذا كان ممكن
> رقم الحساب 2337 
> مع شكري وتقديري

  اتفضل اخئ الكريم . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## mr canady

اهلا وسهلا بالاستاذ عرابي
بعد اذنك رقم الحساب 190288 al trade

----------


## احمد شبانة

السلام عليكم 
اذا كان ممكن النظام رقم الحساب فى ال تريد 190121
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## ابو لاما

> اهلا وسهلا بالاستاذ عرابي
> بعد اذنك رقم الحساب 190288 al trade

  اتفضل اخي العزيز النظام . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم  
> اذا كان ممكن النظام رقم الحساب فى ال تريد 190121 
> جزاك الله خيرا

  وعليكم السلام يا هلا بالباشامهندس . :Regular Smile: 
النظام مرفق لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## احمد شبانة

> وعليكم السلام يا هلا بالباشامهندس .
> النظام مرفق لك كل الود والتقدير .

  
مشكور ابو عون يا غالى

----------


## ابو لاما

نظرة تحليلية لليورو دولار بنظرية مركز الثقل 
الدخول عند الافتتاح بيع يورو دولار بهدف 100 نقطة ووقف خسارة خمسين نقطة في حالة ضرب وقف الخسارة او الهدف الدخول شراء باستراتيجية التبريد ثم التبريد عن 1.38 لوقف الخسارة عند 1.37 اويمكن الدخول عند الافتتاح شراء باستراتيجية التبريد لمن لا يستطيع المتابعة تبريد عند 1.38 وقف الخسارة 1.37 . :Regular Smile: 
بالتوفيق للجميع ولكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## أحـمـد عـزام

*يعطيك العافيه
اذا ممكن النظام للتريد ديمو
190878
شكراًمقدماً*

----------


## ابو لاما

> *يعطيك العافيه*  *اذا ممكن النظام للتريد ديمو* *190878* *شكراًمقدماً*

 اتفضل اخي الكريم 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## hussain3000

تحياتى اخى عرابى وجزاك الله خيرا
اذا امكن النظام على حساب حقيقى 310026HY TRADER 
مع الشكر

----------


## ابو لاما

> تحياتى اخى عرابى وجزاك الله خيرا
> اذا امكن النظام على حساب حقيقى 310026HY TRADER 
> مع الشكر

  اتفضل اخئ العزيز النظام . :Regular Smile:

----------


## القلوب المؤمنة

اطلب النظام على حساب Meta treder 800020985 Cms forex demo
ولو ممكن اخي التوضيح يعني الشباب بتطلب النظام رغم انه موجود في الموضوع ولا هو نسخة محدثة منه ولا ايش؟ 
وليش كانت استراتيجية الثقل في سبات الفترة الماضية ؟
ومين هو بلخياط؟وهل هي استراتيجية بلخياط فعلا؟
وكيف ممكن نستخدم النظام هذا ؟ وليش لازم نعطيك رقم النظام اخي لتعطينا التمبلت والمؤشرات ؟ وماهو موقع النظام؟
الاسئلة كثيرة وفعلا هذا النظام يبدو انه مختلف ولكن قليلا من التوضيح حول نشأة النظام وتطوره  
أشكرك اخي كثيرا واسف على كثرة الاسئلة
جزاك الله عنا وعن المسلمين كل خير وبركة

----------


## محارب نجد

مرحباً أخي عرابي  ممكن المؤشر على برنامج التريد 189129

----------


## ابو لاما

> مرحباً أخي عرابي  ممكن المؤشر على برنامج التريد 189129

  يا هلا اخي المحارب تفضل النظام مرفق . :Regular Smile:

----------


## القلوب المؤمنة

> الرد في الاقتباس 
> والنظام مرفق 
> لك كل الود والتقدير وبارك الله بك ولك .

 
أشكرك أخي عرابي كثيرا لتكرمك وردك المستفيض 
اللهم يارب العالمين اسكن عرابي وجميع احبائه و والديه الفردوس الاعلى من الجنة وقه بنور وجهك الكريم نار جهنم يارب العالمين يا حي يا قيوم 
أشهد بالله العظيم اني احبك بالله لما تتمتع به من تواضع وحب الخير واخلاق رفيعة  
أخي اقدر فيك الانسان المثابر والحب للخير، واسالك عن ادارة راس المال؟ ونسبة نجاح الاستراتيجية؟
واذا ما طلبت النظام مرة اخرى على منصة او حساب حقيقي أخر ممكن اطلب النظام كمان مرة ؟ 
فهمت من كلامك أن بلخياط مسلم اين يعيش؟ وهل وصلت للإعدادات الاصلية؟
ولماذا تصل او تبحث مادام بلخياط تبرع بنظامه ؟ واين تبرع بلخياط ، اي اين وضعه متبرعا؟
هل لك انظمة خاصة عديدة على موقع الشركة التي اسستها؟
أشكرك ولكني انتهز الفرصة لإستزاده مادام هناك خبير كبير مثلك في هذا المنتدى الكبير
الشكر لك على رحابة الصدر  ولأدارة هذا الصرح العربي العظيم 
القلوب المؤمنة

----------


## handsa2007

شكرا لاهتمامك اخي الكريم
ولكن عند فتح النظام بيعطيني خطأ ويغلق الميتا تريدر

----------


## mr mon3em

هلا استاذنا  
موفق بأذن الله 
وجزاك الله خير لما تقدمه لاخوننا بالمنتدى 
اذا تسمح اريد النظام للميتاتريدر 
حقيقى 
20037 
شكرا ,,,

----------


## mcgill

من فضلك اريد النظام  حساب تجريبي 784861   برنامج الميتاتريد  شكرا

----------


## هشام الدمرداش

ممكن النظام  
حساب حقيقى ميتاتريد 184569
وشكرت مقدما

----------


## ابو لاما

> أشكرك أخي عرابي كثيرا لتكرمك وردك المستفيض 
> اللهم يارب العالمين اسكن عرابي وجميع احبائه و والديه الفردوس الاعلى من الجنة وقه بنور وجهك الكريم نار جهنم يارب العالمين يا حي يا قيوم  وانا اسال الله لك خير ما سالت لي ان شاء الله .
> أشهد بالله العظيم اني احبك بالله لما تتمتع به من تواضع وحب الخير واخلاق رفيعة   احببك الله الذئ احببتني . 
> أخي اقدر فيك الانسان المثابر والحب للخير، واسالك عن ادارة راس المال؟ ونسبة نجاح الاستراتيجية؟ اذا احسنت ادارة المال فالاستراتيجية نسبة نجاحها 97% اقولها بكل صدق وسوف اتابع معكم هذا الاسبوع الفرص المتاحة وهي بصراحة استراتيجية تتابع الترند ويمكنك بواسطتها المتاجرة 24 ساعة في ال 24 ساعة وسوف اشرح تفاصيل الدخول في الصفقات في وقتها والان لدينا صفقتين بيع في الدولار ين واليورو دولار الدولار ين بنظام التبريد واليورو دولار بنظام الستوب لوز . 
> واذا ما طلبت النظام مرة اخرى على منصة او حساب حقيقي أخر ممكن اطلب النظام كمان مرة ؟  ممكن تطلب النظام علئ عدد ما تريد ان شاء الله . 
> فهمت من كلامك أن بلخياط مسلم اين يعيش؟ وهل وصلت للإعدادات الاصلية؟  نعم بلخياط مغربي مسلم ويعيش في مراكش وانا لم اصل للعدادات الاصلية بل قاربت منها وهو تفضل بالتبرع بنظامه مجانا وهو مرفق الان وحقيقة انا مددته هو كان متاح لهذه السنة فقط وانا جعلته حتئ عام 2032 العام الذئ ستقف فيه كل منصات الميتانريدر عن العمل .
> ولماذا تصل او تبحث مادام بلخياط تبرع بنظامه ؟ واين تبرع بلخياط ، اي اين وضعه متبرعا؟
> هل لك انظمة خاصة عديدة على موقع الشركة التي اسستها؟  بلخياط قام بعمل مؤتمر صحفي في فرنسا تبرع خلاله بنظامه وليس لدي انظمة اخرئ في الشركة لكن هناك محادثات لاضافة المزيد هناك نظام ممتاز لاخ كندي افاوض الان لاضعه مقابل نسبة من الارباح وهو جيد جدا براي المتواضع . 
> أشكرك ولكني انتهز الفرصة لإستزاده مادام هناك خبير كبير مثلك في هذا المنتدى الكبير
> ...

 بارك الله لك وبك وهذا نظام بلخياط الاصلئ الذي تبرع به يعمل حتئ 2032 . :Regular Smile: 
لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> شكرا لاهتمامك اخي الكريم
> ولكن عند فتح النظام بيعطيني خطأ ويغلق الميتا تريدر

  قم بتحديث المنصة او نزل الميتاتريدر من التريد وحدثه وحط رقم الحساب اعطيك نظام جديد . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> هلا استاذنا  
> موفق بأذن الله 
> وجزاك الله خير لما تقدمه لاخوننا بالمنتدى 
> اذا تسمح اريد النظام للميتاتريدر 
> حقيقى 
> 20037 
> شكرا ,,,

 اتفضل اخي الكريم . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> من فضلك اريد النظام  حساب تجريبي 784861   برنامج الميتاتريد  شكرا

  اتفضل اخي الكريم . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> ممكن النظام  
> حساب حقيقى ميتاتريد 184569
> وشكرت مقدما

  اتفضل اخي الكريم . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

بالنظر للدولار ين نجد التالي 
فريم النص ساعة ترند صاعد 
فريم الاربعة ساعات ترند صاعد قارب علئ النهاية قد ينتهئ عند 97 وهذا الاصح لينعكس من هناك 
فريم اليومي ترند هابط يوجد له تصحيح 
فريم الاسبوعي ترند هابط قارب علئ الانتهاء 
نقوم بالتالئ اعتماد علئ الترند الصاعد القارب الانتهاء في الاربعة ساعات نشترئ بستوب لوز 50 نقطة لناخذ الارباح عند الخط الاحمر عند 97 او يمكننا البيع اعتمادا علئ الترند الهابط الاسبوعي والتبريد ويم البيع الان مع التبريد عند 96.60 لوقف الخسارة عند الخط الابيض 97 
لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## handsa2007

> قم بتحديث المنصة او نزل الميتاتريدر من التريد وحدثه وحط رقم الحساب اعطيك نظام جديد .
> لك كل الود والتقدير .

 تسلم يا غالي على اهتمامك
رقم الحساب  190904
التريد

----------


## ابو لاما

> تسلم يا غالي على اهتمامك
> رقم الحساب 190904
> التريد

  تسلم اخي الكريم اتفضل النظام . :Regular Smile:

----------


## احمد حنفى

حمدلله على السلامه حساب حقيقى 47619 شكرا لك

----------


## أبو عمران

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
أخي الكريم عرابي أود معرفة المشاركة التي تحتوي على آخر شرح للاستراتجية مع المؤشرات 
و رقم حسابي هو al trade 187072  
و السلام عليكم

----------


## ابو لاما

> حمدلله على السلامه حساب حقيقى 47619 شكرا لك

  اتفضل اخي الكريم . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
> أخي الكريم عرابي أود معرفة المشاركة التي تحتوي على آخر شرح للاستراتجية مع المؤشرات 
> و رقم حسابي هو al trade 187072  
> و السلام عليكم

 اتفضل النظام بمؤشراته الاثنئ عشر والتمبلت بالنسبة لطريقة المتاجرة تابع معنا الامثلة السابقة والمتاجرة علئ مدار الاسبوع القادم . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

سوف نضع صفقات بحرص شديد سوف نبني الصفقة طوبة طوبة عشان تنجح ان شاء الله  الان انا انظر للدولار ين وسبب اختياري له ان السعر قد قارب علئ انهاء ترند في فريم الاربعة ساعات وهي ترند تصحيحي صاعد وفي نفس الوقت سيبداء الارتداد قريبا سوف نقوم بالتالئ  وضع امر شراء مع الترند التصحيحي الصاعد المقارب علئ الانتهاء وسوف يكون امر شراء عند 94.50 واختياري له عئل اساس اللون الاخضر في فريم النصف ساعة ووقف الخسارة عند 93.90 وهو الخط الابيض الاخير . في نفس الوقت سوف نضع امر بيع عند 95.20 والتبريد عند 96 .20 لوقف الخسارة عند 97.20  اي الامران يتنفذ نلغئ الاخر وامر البيع علئ اساس الترند المقارب علئ الانتهاء في فريم الاربعة ساعات وبداية الارتداد ومستوئ الدخول 95.20 ماخوذ من الخط الزرق في فريم النص ساعة وهو مستوئ بداية الارتداد ومستوئ التعزيز96.20 ماخوذ من الخط الاحمر فريم الاربعة ساعات ومستوئ وقف الخسارة عند 97.20 ماخوذ من الخط الابيض في فريم الاربعة ساعات . :Regular Smile:  نتابع هذه الصفقة بهدوء وتروئ و يا ريت مخاطرة قليلة جدا يعنئ اذا عند 1000 دولار ادخل بمايكرو لوت واحد فقط وبرد باثنين وبالنسبة لصفقة الشراء ادخل باثنين مايكرو لوت . :Regular Smile:  لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابوجراح

السلام عليكم اخي ابوعون 
لوسمحت 
afb 925575622

----------


## ابو لاما

نظرة لليورودولار حسب استراتيجية مركز الثقل 
مستويان مهمان جدا في فريم الاسبوعي واليومي يمكن ان يهبطاء باليورو دولار 200 نقطة علئ الاقل والاربعة ساعات اليورو دولار في ترند صاعد ولكن قابل للتصحيح وفي النص ساعة ترند هابط قارب علئ الانتهاء . :Regular Smile: 
لدينا ثلاثة خيارت في المتاجرة افضلهم اولهم ثم الثانئ ثم الاخير 
1-وضع امر بيع عند 1.4045 وقف الخسارة 1.41 لاخذ الربح عند 1.38 ثم الدخول شراء باستراتيجية التبريد
2-وضع امر شراء عند 1.39 والتتبريد عند 1.37 لوقف الخسارة عند 1.35  .
3-البيع الان باستراتيجية التبريد كل 100 نقطة لوقف الخسارة عند 1.42
لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم اخي ابوعون 
> لوسمحت 
> afb 925575622

  اتفضل اخي الكريم ابوجراح . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## AL-FARIS

ما المقصود كل واحد يقول رقم حسابه ويتم اعطاءه تمبلت ومؤشرات !؟

----------


## same7_7alim

شكرا اخى عرابى على هذا النظام وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك
ممكن النظام اخى
رقم حسابى هو 546307
وشكرا اخى

----------


## safari42

لو ممكن رقم حسابي لكن مش التريد حساب في شركة تانية 
89292 
و شكرا لك

----------


## AL-FARIS

> ما المقصود كل واحد يقول رقم حسابه ويتم اعطاءه تمبلت ومؤشرات !؟

       
     ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ابوجراح

> اتفضل اخي الكريم ابوجراح .
> لك كل الود والتقدير .

 تسلم يا اخي الكريم موفق دنيا وآخره ان شاء الله

----------


## ابو لاما

> ما المقصود كل واحد يقول رقم حسابه ويتم اعطاءه تمبلت ومؤشرات !؟

  النظام مشفر علئ رقم الحساب حتئ لا يحدث له اختراق اي لا يعمل الا علئ الحساب الذئ برمج عليه  . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> شكرا اخى عرابى على هذا النظام وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك  ممكن النظام اخى رقم حسابى هو 546307 وشكرا اخى

  اتفضل اخئ الكريم . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> لو ممكن رقم حسابي لكن مش التريد حساب في شركة تانية 
> 89292 
> و شكرا لك

  تفضل اخئ الكريم . :Regular Smile:

----------


## أبو عمران

> اتفضل النظام بمؤشراته الاثنئ عشر والتمبلت بالنسبة لطريقة المتاجرة تابع معنا الامثلة السابقة والمتاجرة علئ مدار الاسبوع القادم .
> لك كل الود والتقدير .

 جزاك الله خيرا أخي عرابي 
عندي سؤال و أعتدر على جهلي، ما معنى "استراتيجية التبريد" ؟

----------


## ابو لاما

> جزاك الله خيرا أخي عرابي 
> عندي سؤال و أعتدر على جهلي، ما معنى "استراتيجية التبريد" ؟

 استراتيجية التبريد يعني تاخد عدة ضفقات في نفس الاتجاه عند انعكاس السعر مثلا اشتريت يورو عند 1.34 وارتد عكسك الئ 1.33 تشتري مرة اخرئ وهكذا وميزتها انها تعطيك نفس اطول في السوق لكن المفترض تقسم فيها العقد الاساسي الئ عدة عقود صغيرة عشان تكون خسارتك صغيرة اذا ضرب الستوب لوز . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ramy-abolail

السلام عليكم 
انا اتابع الموضوع  في صمت ... و لكن عندي    ملاحظه  ليش ما تطور الاستراتيجية  على  15 دقيقة 
و شكرا

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم 
> انا اتابع الموضوع في صمت ... و لكن عندي ملاحظه ليش ما تطور الاستراتيجية على 15 دقيقة 
> و شكرا

  يمكن استخدم كل الفريمات الاخرئ الصغيرة ولكن في اتجاه الفريم الاكبر وهو النص ساعة والاربعة ساعات . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ramy-abolail

> يمكن استخدم كل الفريمات الاخرئ الصغيرة ولكن في اتجاه الفريم الاكبر وهو النص ساعة والاربعة ساعات .

  شكرا على سرعة الرد :Eh S(7): 
رح اجرب اليوم  :Asvc:

----------


## ابو لاما

> نظرة لليورودولار حسب استراتيجية مركز الثقل 
> مستويان مهمان جدا في فريم الاسبوعي واليومي يمكن ان يهبطاء باليورو دولار 200 نقطة علئ الاقل والاربعة ساعات اليورو دولار في ترند صاعد ولكن قابل للتصحيح وفي النص ساعة ترند هابط قارب علئ الانتهاء .
> لدينا ثلاثة خيارت في المتاجرة افضلهم اولهم ثم الثانئ ثم الاخير 
> 1-وضع امر بيع عند 1.4045 وقف الخسارة 1.41 لاخذ الربح عند 1.38 ثم الدخول شراء باستراتيجية التبريد
> 2-وضع امر شراء عند 1.39 والتتبريد عند 1.37 لوقف الخسارة عند 1.35 .
> 3-البيع الان باستراتيجية التبريد كل 100 نقطة لوقف الخسارة عند 1.42
> لكم كل الود والتقدير .

 تفعل امر البيع عند 1.4045 والستوب لوز 1.42 والهدف 200 نقطة . :Regular Smile: 
لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> تفعل امر البيع عند 1.4045 والستوب لوز 1.42 والهدف 200 نقطة .
> لكم كل الود والتقدير .

 الوضع غير مطمئن ويوجد شمعتين اتكونت في اليومي والاسبوعي في منطقة فرط البيع وهكذا سوف ناخذ ارباحنا 55 نقطة وندخل شراء لليورو دولار باستراتيجية التبريد التبريد عند 1.380 لوقف الخسارة عند 1.3720 . :Regular Smile: 
لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## hamada_amg

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
عودا حميدا اخى الكريم الى الاستراتيجيه مره اخرى 
و ان شاء الله يكون فيها الفائده لكل الاعضاء 
لو تكرمت ممكن النظام لحساب رقم 
160100
و لك جزيل الشكر 
الله كريم .......*

----------


## ابو لاما

> *السلام عليكم ورحمه الله*  *عودا حميدا اخى الكريم الى الاستراتيجيه مره اخرى*  *و ان شاء الله يكون فيها الفائده لكل الاعضاء*  *لو تكرمت ممكن النظام لحساب رقم*  *160100* *و لك جزيل الشكر*  *الله كريم .......*

 اتفضل اخي العزيز . :Regular Smile:

----------


## a7bab4ever

فرصة على المجنون يدعمها فريم النصف ساعه والساعه

----------


## ابو لاما

> فرصة على المجنون يدعمها فريم النصف ساعه والساعه

  اخذا الربح ووقف لخسارة علئ الفريم الاصغر  
اخذ الارباح عند 150.50 ووقف الخسارة عند 151.50 لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile: 
دخلت معاك . :Regular Smile: 
صفقة اليورو دولار محققة للان 20 نقطة بالاضافة ل55 النقطة السابقة في البيع حوالئ 75 نقطة الان 750 دولار ارباح في حساب 5000 دولار . :Regular Smile: 
لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## yafa80

يعطيكم العافيه
اخ عرابي طيب انا حسابي على فكسول 
و بدي المؤشر 
او تقصد رقم الحساب للبرنامج الي بنحلل عليه ؟؟

----------


## a7bab4ever

> اخذا الربح ووقف لخسارة علئ الفريم الاصغر  
> اخذ الارباح عند 150.50 ووقف الخسارة عند 151.50 لك كل الود والتقدير .
> دخلت معاك .
> صفقة اليورو دولار محققة للان 20 نقطة بالاضافة ل55 النقطة السابقة في البيع حوالئ 75 نقطة الان 750 دولار ارباح في حساب 5000 دولار .
> لكم كل الود والتقدير .

  استاذي عرابي بس ممكن تشرحلي من فضلك طريقة اختيار الهدف وتحديد وقف الخسارة  :016:

----------


## tarek7oot

> اخذا الربح ووقف لخسارة علئ الفريم الاصغر  
> اخذ الارباح عند 150.50 ووقف الخسارة عند 151.50 لك كل الود والتقدير .
> دخلت معاك .
> صفقة اليورو دولار محققة للان 20 نقطة بالاضافة ل55 النقطة السابقة في البيع حوالئ 75 نقطة الان 750 دولار ارباح في حساب 5000 دولار .
> لكم كل الود والتقدير .

 مبروكين استاذنا

----------


## ابو لاما

> يعطيكم العافيه
> اخ عرابي طيب انا حسابي على فكسول 
> و بدي المؤشر 
> او تقصد رقم الحساب للبرنامج الي بنحلل عليه ؟؟

 لا يعمل النظام علئ شارت اف كس ول لازم تنزل ميتاتريدر للتحليل فقط وتتاجر علئ اف اكس سول 
افضل ميتاتريدر الديمو لشركة التريد . :Regular Smile: 
بانتظارك لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> استاذي عرابي بس ممكن تشرحلي من فضلك طريقة اختيار الهدف وتحديد وقف الخسارة

  وقف الخسارة فوق الخط الابيض واخذ الارباح في الخط الاخضر في حالة البيع او الخط الازرق في حالة الشراء . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> مبروكين استاذنا

  الله يبارك فيك عزيزي . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## a7bab4ever

> وقف الخسارة فوق الخط الابيض واخذ الارباح في الخط الاخضر في حالة البيع او الخط الازرق في حالة الشراء .

  شكرا يا غالي

----------


## الخنساء

تشكر اخ عرابي على مجهودك ... وانا متابعة لهذا المنتدى الرائع ... وعندي استفسار اخي ... لماذا لا تضع التمبلت للجميع بدل من كل واحد ما يحط رقم حسابه ... انا الذي اعرفه ان كل من بهذا المنتدى يحب الخير ويتسابق على فعل  الخير... فلما تتعمد  اخي هذا... اعذرني اخي فهذا ما لاحظته ولا اعرف ما الهدف من عمل هكذا شيء.... ومن خلال مرة سريعه على الموضوع في بدايته وجدتك متلهف لحب المساعدة.... لذا اتمنى منك وضع التمبلت للجميع. وتشكر

----------


## yafa80

طيب تمام
رقم الحساب 889189220 
يسلمو

----------


## ابو لاما

> شكرا يا غالي

  يا هلا عزيزي ضرب الستوب لوز وبصراحة الصفقة من اساسها عكس الترند وهو صاعد عشان كذا حطيت الستوب صغنن عشان يضرب وما يخسرنا كثير بس محاول جيدة منك والان  دخول شراء الان باوند ين بنظام التبريد ثم  عند 150.50 لوقف الخسارة عند 149.50 
دائما صفقاتك مع ترند الاربعة ساعات اوكي
خيرها في غيرها 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> تشكر اخ عرابي على مجهودك ... وانا متابعة لهذا المنتدى الرائع ... وعندي استفسار اخي ... لماذا لا تضع التمبلت للجميع بدل من كل واحد ما يحط رقم حسابه ... انا الذي اعرفه ان كل من بهذا المنتدى يحب الخير ويتسابق على فعل الخير... فلما تتعمد اخي هذا... اعذرني اخي فهذا ما لاحظته ولا اعرف ما الهدف من عمل هكذا شيء.... ومن خلال مرة سريعه على الموضوع في بدايته وجدتك متلهف لحب المساعدة.... لذا اتمنى منك وضع التمبلت للجميع. وتشكر

  :016:      عدة اغراض  
1-النظام اصلا تجارئ يعني انا امنحه مجانا لمشتركي المتداول العربي وفقط و يباع وياجر في موقع رسمي  بواسطة شركة متخصصة في انظمة المتاجرة يعني اذا خرج من هنا عام حيضرب السوق ويوقفه   :Emoticon1: 
2-ثانيا لا اريد الاستخدام العبثئ الافضل تنظيم الموضوع واستهداف الجادين في استخدام النظام  .
ثالثا واخيرا انا المدوش انتي ايش المزعلكي  :Drive1:  
يا هلا بكي في موضوعي ومنتظر رقم حسابكي . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

سبحان الله الباوند ين وصل 151.51 ورجع نزل يعني ضرب استوبات عمدا . :Regular Smile: 
الله يسترنا . :Regular Smile:

----------


## a7bab4ever

> يا هلا عزيزي ضرب الستوب لوز وبصراحة الصفقة من اساسها عكس الترند وهو صاعد عشان كذا حطيت الستوب صغنن عشان يضرب وما يخسرنا كثير بس محاول جيدة منك والان دخول شراء الان باوند ين بنظام التبريد ثم عند 150.50 لوقف الخسارة عند 149.50 
> دائما صفقاتك مع ترند الاربعة ساعات اوكي
> خيرها في غيرها 
> لك كل الود والتقدير .

  تمام ان شاء الله   :Big Grin:

----------


## ابو لاما

> طيب تمام
> رقم الحساب 889189220 
> يسلمو

 اتفضل اخئ الكريم وبالتوفيق . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## yafa80

> اتفضل اخئ الكريم وبالتوفيق .
> لك كل الود والتقدير .

 وينه ؟؟؟ :Asvc:  
ما في شي  :Eh S(7):

----------


## tajer

جزاك الله كل خير أخي عرابي على ما تقوم به من أجل أخوانك  عندي سؤال من فضلك  أليس هذا النظام هو نفس نظام بالخياط الذي وضع سابقا بالمنتدى أم هناك فرق؟  ودمت

----------


## الخنساء

> عدة اغراض  
> 1-النظام اصلا تجارئ يعني انا امنحه مجانا لمشتركي المتداول العربي وفقط و يباع وياجر في موقع رسمي بواسطة شركة متخصصة في انظمة المتاجرة يعني اذا خرج من هنا عام حيضرب السوق ويوقفه 
> 2-ثانيا لا اريد الاستخدام العبثئ الافضل تنظيم الموضوع واستهداف الجادين في استخدام النظام .
> ثالثا واخيرا انا المدوش انتي ايش المزعلكي  
> يا هلا بكي في موضوعي ومنتظر رقم حسابكي .

 تشكر اخي عرابي على الرد ... يا مسيو انا لا زعلانة ولا حاجة كان مجرد استفسار .... وبما انك وضحت الان بان الغرض تجاري فلقد فهمت الموضوع واستوعبته الان ..... وهذا هو رقم الحساب على شركة  fxdd 7109283 ديمو طبعا وتشكر سلفا

----------


## ابو لاما

> وينه ؟؟؟ 
> ما في شي

  اعذرني 
ارجع للصفحة السابقة  اضفته الان . :Regular Smile:

----------


## yafa80

يسلمو 
شكرا كتير و جزاك الله خيرا 
بس التمبلت ما اشتغل عالبرنامج ODL

----------


## ابو لاما

> جزاك الله كل خير أخي عرابي على ما تقوم به من أجل أخوانك  عندي سؤال من فضلك  أليس هذا النظام هو نفس نظام بالخياط الذي وضع سابقا بالمنتدى أم هناك فرق؟  ودمت

 هذا التظام يعتمد علئ مؤشر الثقل وقد بداء كسعي لنظام بلخياط ثم اصبح الان لوحده نظام يسمئ بنظام عون  يعتمد علئ مؤشر الثقل مرفق لك صورتين للنظامين لعملة اليورو ين لترئ الفرق . :Regular Smile: 
عملة اليورو ين الان حسب نظام بلخياط في حالة فرط شراء والمفترض انها تهبط وفي نظامي هي في ترند صاعد . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> تشكر اخي عرابي على الرد ... يا مسيو انا لا زعلانة ولا حاجة كان مجرد استفسار .... وبما انك وضحت الان بان الغرض تجاري فلقد فهمت الموضوع واستوعبته الان ..... وهذا هو رقم الحساب على شركة  fxdd 7109283 ديمو طبعا وتشكر سلفا

  
هو تجاري لناس بره بس . :Regular Smile: 
اتفضلي النظام . :Regular Smile:

----------


## tajer

وضحت الصورة بارك الله فيك  وهذا رقم منصتي  190840  من فضلك

----------


## ابو لاما

> يسلمو 
> شكرا كتير و جزاك الله خيرا 
> بس التمبلت ما اشتغل عالبرنامج ODL

 غريبة متاكد حاول حطه في مجلد التمبليت الاساسي لانه شغال عند الجميع انت اول شخص يقول انه مش شغال  :Emoticon1:

----------


## ابو لاما

> وضحت الصورة بارك الله فيك  وهذا رقم منصتي 190840 من فضلك

 اتفضل النظام  اخي الكريم . :Regular Smile:

----------


## yafa80

> غريبة متاكد حاول حطه في مجلد التمبليت الاساسي لانه شغال عند الجميع انت اول شخص يقول انه مش شغال

 والله يا اخي حاولت ما في فايده 
بيغلق كل البرنامج و بيقول انه في error  :Doh:

----------


## الخنساء

> هو تجاري لناس بره بس .
> اتفضلي النظام .

   تشكر اخ عرابي

----------


## ابو لاما

> والله يا اخي حاولت ما في فايده 
> بيغلق كل البرنامج و بيقول انه في error

  
المنصة عندك غير محدثة حاول حدثها او اقولك الافضل انك تنزل ميتاتريدر ديمو من التريد عشان زمنهم مظبوط اوكي 
بانتظارك . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> تشكر اخ عرابي

  
 u r welcome  :Good:

----------


## eslam_sha

شكراً أخى عرابى على ما تقوم به من مجهود 
هذا رقم حسابى 189330
شكراً

----------


## ابو لاما

> شكراً أخى عرابى على ما تقوم به من مجهود 
> هذا رقم حسابى 189330
> شكراً

  اتفضل النظام  اخئ الكريم . :Regular Smile:

----------


## a7bab4ever

شوف المجنون استاذ عون ضرب الستوب ورجع للهدف

----------


## AL-FARIS

منصة ال تريد 
حساب رقم  
191067

----------


## ابو لاما

> شوف المجنون استاذ عون ضرب الستوب ورجع للهدف

  نعم هذه الصفقة الاولئ العكس الترند بس الصفقة الثانية الان المع الترند جيدة جدا حصل تبريد عند 1.5050 ورجع ارتفع السعر . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> منصة ال تريد 
> حساب رقم  
> 191067

  اتفضل النظام ,)

----------


## محمد طه

الاخ العزيز عرابى عندما استعملت التمبلت لم يظهر غير مؤشر الزمن
ارجو الافاده مع الشكر والتقدير

----------


## a7bab4ever

> الاخ العزيز عرابى عندما استعملت التمبلت لم يظهر غير مؤشر الزمن
> ارجو الافاده مع الشكر والتقدير

  حاول تغير بين الفريمات وبتظهر الخطوط  :AA:

----------


## محمد طه

حاولت مفيش فايده

----------


## a7bab4ever

> حاولت مفيش فايده

  اذا ما فيه فايده انتظر استاذ عون  :016:

----------


## ابو لاما

> الاخ العزيز عرابى عندما استعملت التمبلت لم يظهر غير مؤشر الزمن
> ارجو الافاده مع الشكر والتقدير

  حط الرقم مرة ثانية امكن نزلت نظام لشخص اخر ارجع حط الرقم عشان احط لك النظام . :Regular Smile:

----------


## a7bab4ever

> حط الرقم مرة ثانية امكن نزلت نظام لشخص اخر ارجع حط الرقم عشان احط لك النظام .

   :18:  اليوم نصه فات ولحد الان ما بدأنا الشغل في الفرص القاضية  :Boxing:

----------


## محمد طه

شكرا يا اخى ابو العون فعلا كنت فاتح رقم حساب اخر وعندما غيرته اشتغل معايا

----------


## a7bab4ever

فرصة بيع الدولار ين فريم 4 ساعات من السعر الحالي 95.10
تبريد عند 95.75
الوقف عند 96.75
الهدف 94.20    :Boxing:

----------


## حبة_يندول

:Asvc: اخي ابوعون كما ان ميسي من كوكب اخر :Asvc:   :Asvc: انت ايضا من كوكب اخر  :Asvc: 
من اين لك كل هذا الكرم
اريد اذا تفضلت التمبلت   :Asvc: الذي معه فقدت الامل بالخساره  :Asvc: 
ان شاء الله
هذا حسابي الباري ديمو
134211

----------


## ابو لاما

> اخي ابوعون كما ان ميسي من كوكب اخر  انت ايضا من كوكب اخر 
> من اين لك كل هذا الكرم
> اريد اذا تفضلت التمبلت  الذي معه فقدت الامل بالخساره 
> هذا حسابي الباري ديمو 
> 134211

 تسلم عزيزي علئ هذه الكلمات الرائعة والقناعة وحمد الله هو سر النجاح في هذه الدنيا لكل مثابر ان شاء الله . :Regular Smile: 
اتفضل النظام مرفق . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## amer-faisal

لو ممكن اخ عرابي ، تعطيني نبذه عن نظامك الجديد ، لاني مش هقدر اقراه 256 صفحه ماشاء الله 
وانا عندي حساب حقيقي ، ما فائدة ان نعطيك الرقم ، ام هي فقط لمنصات معينه 
لو ممكن شرح بسيط عن نظتم عون يا ابو عون 
وشكرا جزيلا لك اخي الكريم

----------


## ابو لاما

> لو ممكن اخ عرابي ، تعطيني نبذه عن نظامك الجديد ، لاني مش هقدر اقراه 256 صفحه ماشاء الله 
> وانا عندي حساب حقيقي ، ما فائدة ان نعطيك الرقم ، ام هي فقط لمنصات معينه 
> لو ممكن شرح بسيط عن نظتم عون يا ابو عون 
> وشكرا جزيلا لك اخي الكريم

 يا هلا اخوي 
لازم اعطيك نبذة عني الاول 
بدات الفوركس سنة 2001 مع شركة ريفكو وصفرت اول حساب في اسبوعين وكان صغير 300 دولار .بدات بتحليل الشارتات واستخدمت فعل السعر  او price action كاول وسيلة للمتاجرة ثم تعلمت المتاجرة ببضع مؤشرات علئ راسها مؤشرات السيولة مثل الadx و rsi  واستخدمت الفايبو ثم انتقلت الئ مرحاةاخرئ وهي موجات اليوت وتعمقت بها واستخدمت كذلك المتوسطات خلال سبع سنين كنت اثابر واركز مع دراستي الجامعية وايضاء درست طرق ادارة راس المال والمتاجرة بنظام المحفظة المتوازنة والهدج وكل شئ .
المهم استخلص من هذه الفترة وصولي لادارة مالية مرنة ومعرفة تشمل كل طرق التحليل الفني .
سمعت عن بلخياط وشاهدت له لقاءات تلفزيونية وفي المنتدئ هنا افردت مواضيع كثيرة عنه وهو لا يخفئ علئ متاجر ملك باحوال المتاجرين واسماء المتاجرين اللامعين فقد استطاع الفوز بجائزة افضل مضارب علئ مستوئ العالم بنسبة 400% في محفظة وحسب قوله فالفضل بعد الله يعود لمؤشر مركز الثقل الذئ اكتشفه ولم ينم يوم اكتشافه ثم مؤشر الزمن وابقاء عليه سر لم يعطيه لاحد حتئ هذه السنة حيث تبرع به وعقد له مؤتمر صحفي في باريس . :Regular Smile: 
لددي قدرة كبيرة علئ التحليل والحمدلله في احد الاخوة الروس برمج مؤر مركز الثقل ولكن بقيت الاعدادات سرية اي المدخلات ولا يعرفها الا بلخياط وانا اشك ان بلخياط لم يتبرع بنظامه الا لانه طور نظامه للافضل لانه للان يحقق 50 % ارباح في محافطه التئ يديرها . :Regular Smile: 
المهم قبل تبرع بلخياك بمؤشره الكل كان يريد هذه الاعدادت واسرارها واخذت علئ عاتقئ سبر اغوارها وبدات هذه الرحلة منذ شهر رمضان السابق وحللت بضع شارتات حصلت عليها لمؤشر بلخياط وبدات اقترب من الحقيقة وقمت بتحليل لمؤشر الزمن كذلك وطلبت مساعدة احد الاخوة المبرمجين وارسلت له المواصفات المطلوبة ووصلنئ مؤشر الزمن  وهكذا اكتمل النظام لدي وهو مستويات مهمة ومؤشر للزمن ويعتمد مؤشر مركز الثقل علئ التالئ  
وهو كلما ابتعد السعر عن مركزه بنسبة فايبو معينة فانه لا بد ان يعود بنسبة معين هذا المركز يتغير مع مرور الوقت وكذلك ابتعاد السعر عن المركز ليعطينا مستويات قوية جدا يرتد منها السعر وتوجد عدة متغيرات مثل المدة الزمنية التئ يغطيها المؤشر ليحسب المركز بدقة ومستوئ الاسعار منها ومع ذلك ياتئ مؤشر الزمن وهو يحسب نسبة حركة السعر بالنسبة للزمن والابتعاد عن المركز ويعيد اختزالها ليخرج لنا حالة السعر الان هل هي في حالة فرط البيع over sold او فرط الشراء over bougth . :Regular Smile:  
انا بصراحة من هواة الفايبو وموجات اليوت ووجدت علاقة قوية بين نظام مركز الثقل وموجات اليوت والايبو وتعمقت اكثر لذلك انشاء انظمة عون للتحليل ونقوم باستخدام العوائد في تطوير النظام وجعله مناسب لحالة السوق واستخدم حساب حقيقي ومتاجرة حقيقة لتطوير النظام منذ عدة اشهر الان وهدفي هو الوصول للنظام المتكامل واعتقد انني قد قطعت شوط كبير . :Regular Smile:  
هذه هي قصة انظمة عون والرقم مطلوب لمنع انتشار النظام ووقوعه العبثئ في ايادي العابثين وهو برنامج تجارئ لكنه حصريا هنا لاعضاء المتداول العربي ورقم الحساب لاي حساب ميتاتريدر لتستخدمه للتحليل سواء حقيقي او ديمو لضبط الامور . :Regular Smile: 
لكم كل الودوالتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## same7_7alim

شكرا اخى عرابى بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابو لاما

> شكرا اخى عرابى بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك

 تسلم عزيزي ولا شكر ولا حاجة دي اقل شئ اقدر اقدمه لاخوانئ عسئ ولعلئ الخسارة تبعد عنهم . :Regular Smile:  
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## taroukxt

اخي عرابي قمت باعادة تثبيت التريد وصار المؤشر لا يعمل  اكيد علشان اليوزر اتغير ....................
اطمع في الحصول علي المؤشر مرة اخري هذة المرة قمت بحفظ الباسورد واليوزر هو 191200 
وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## ابو لاما

> اخي عرابي قمت باعادة تثبيت التريد وصار المؤشر لا يعمل اكيد علشان اليوزر اتغير ....................
> اطمع في الحصول علي المؤشر مرة اخري هذة المرة قمت بحفظ الباسورد واليوزر هو 191200 
> وجزاك الله خيرا

 اتفضل اخئ الكريم وربنا يوفقك يا رب  :Hands:  
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## mcgill

شكراً أخى عرابى على ما تقوم به من مجهود   هذا رقم حسابى 10355  شكراً

----------


## ابو لاما

> شكراً أخى عرابى على ما تقوم به من مجهود   هذا رقم حسابى 10355  شكراً

 اتفضل اخي الكريم . :Regular Smile:

----------


## aporno

الف شكر على مجهوداتك استاذي وهذا رقم حسابي في ال التريد190142 ولي سوال لو سمحت لو تكرمت واعطيتني البرنامج ولم يعمل ماذا افعل   وايضا هل هناك رقم سري لكل عضو لفتح البرنامج لكي يعمل  اكرر شكري وتقديري لشخصكم الكريم

----------


## abubaker4u

انا الصراحة تلخبطت شوي
الحين هم مؤشرين مركز الثقل ومركز الزمن؟؟؟ 
ليت الاستاذ عرابي يوضح لي اكثر لاني ضعت والردود وصلت لاكثر من 250

----------


## ابو لاما

> الف شكر على مجهوداتك استاذي وهذا رقم حسابي في ال التريد190142 ولي سوال لو سمحت لو تكرمت واعطيتني البرنامج ولم يعمل ماذا افعل   وايضا هل هناك رقم سري لكل عضو لفتح البرنامج لكي يعمل  اكرر شكري وتقديري لشخصكم الكريم

  
اتفضل اخي الكريم وراح يشتغل لا تقلق واذا ما اشتغل اعيد ارسلك واحد جديد ولا يوجد رقم سري فقط ضع المؤشرات في مكانها الصحيح واستخدم التمبليت. :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> انا الصراحة تلخبطت شوي
> الحين هم مؤشرين مركز الثقل ومركز الزمن؟؟؟ 
> ليت الاستاذ عرابي يوضح لي اكثر لاني ضعت والردود وصلت لاكثر من 250

  
النظام فيه 12 مؤشر بس اليظهر هو المستويات مع مؤشر الزمن . :Regular Smile:

----------


## abubaker4u

مشكور استاذي بس هي المؤشرات اللي في الموضوع ما صار فيها تغير

----------


## bu_taif

لك الشكر على ماتقدمه لاخوانك 
هل امكنني الحصول على المؤشرات ورقم حسابي هو 160031

----------


## eyad61

اخي عرابي  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  ارجو اعطائي المؤشرات اذا سمحت رقم الحساب حقيقي 67052   FXDD  واذا امكن لدي سؤال بصيط الان ارى عدة خطوط اكثر من السابق هل بأمكانك ان تدلني على الخط الذى استدل به على النزوول او الارتفااع  تحياتي

----------


## Zepips

بارك الله فيك اخ عرابي
رقم حسابي هو 189018
مشكور

----------


## aporno

مع جزيل شكري وامتناني لك سيدي  على كريم اخلاقك  ياليت تقولي من اي خط او مستوى نبيع ونشتري  سوى للمؤشرات او مؤشر الزمن وما افضل فريم  اكرر شكري وامتناني لك

----------


## ابو لاما

> لك الشكر على ماتقدمه لاخوانك 
> هل امكنني الحصول على المؤشرات ورقم حسابي هو 160031

  اتفضل اخئ الكريم . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> اخي عرابي  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  ارجو اعطائي المؤشرات اذا سمحت رقم الحساب حقيقي 67052 FXDD  واذا امكن لدي سؤال بصيط الان ارى عدة خطوط اكثر من السابق هل بأمكانك ان تدلني على الخط الذى استدل به على النزوول او الارتفااع  تحياتي

 اتفضل اخئ الكريم . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> بارك الله فيك اخ عرابي
> رقم حسابي هو 189018
> مشكور

  اتفضل اخي الكريم . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> مع جزيل شكري وامتناني لك سيدي على كريم اخلاقك  ياليت تقولي من اي خط او مستوى نبيع ونشتري سوى للمؤشرات او مؤشر الزمن وما افضل فريم اكرر شكري وامتناني لك

 فريم النص ساعة والاربعة ساعات واليومي والاسبوعي . :Regular Smile: 
وتستخدم الخط الازرق للبيع والاخضر للشراء والاحمر للتبريد والابيض لوقف الخسارة . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> يا هلا عزيزي ضرب الستوب لوز وبصراحة الصفقة من اساسها عكس الترند وهو صاعد عشان كذا حطيت الستوب صغنن عشان يضرب وما يخسرنا كثير بس محاول جيدة منك والان دخول شراء الان باوند ين بنظام التبريد ثم عند 150.50 لوقف الخسارة عند 149.50 
> دائما صفقاتك مع ترند الاربعة ساعات اوكي
> خيرها في غيرها 
> لك كل الود والتقدير .

  
ضفقة الشراء باوند ين وصلت للتبريد والان محققة 60 نقطة في الصفقة الاساسية و170 نقطة في التبريد نخرج بارباحنا الهئ حوائل 2200 دولار في حساب 5000 دولار . :Regular Smile: 
مبروك لمن دخل الصفقة معانا . :Regular Smile: 
صفقة اليورو دولارشراء  ما زالت علئ نار هادئة . :Regular Smile: 
لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## abu_ammar74

السلام عليكم
وبارك الله فيك على هذه الاستراتييجة 
windsordirrect4
5561099

----------


## aporno

مع شكري لك على كريم اخلاقك  استاذي تقولي البيع من الخط العلوي الازرق  طيب المؤشر يتحرك مع السعر  وبالتالي كيف احدد سعر البيع او الشرا مؤشر الزمن من  اين نستطيع البيع  والشرا

----------


## abu_ammar74

او على حساب ديمو ال تريد ديمو 
189740
ومشكور اخي

----------


## الدوسري

> ضفقة الشراء باوند ين وصلت للتبريد والان محققة 60 نقطة في الصفقة الاساسية و170 نقطة في التبريد نخرج بارباحنا الهئ حوائل 2200 دولار في حساب 5000 دولار .
> مبروك لمن دخل الصفقة معانا .
> صفقة اليورو دولارشراء  ما زالت علئ نار هادئة .
> لكم كل الود والتقدير .

 هل بالإمكان عزيزي أن تضع لنا شارت يبين لنا الدخول والخروح من خلال هذه الخطوط لهذه الصفقة ... أكون شاكر لك...

----------


## bu_taif

> اتفضل اخئ الكريم .

  
لك مني كل الود والتقدير على المؤشرات  
ولكن......................................!
قمت باضافة المؤشرات والتمبلت وعند اختيار التمبلت تظهر لي الرسالة التالية وتغلق الميتا بسبب هذه الرسالة  
انظر الصورة المرفقة

----------


## arwa1

لك كل الشكر والتقدير لما تقدمه لاخوانك
رقم حسابي هو 191280
اذا سمحت طبعا

----------


## القلوب المؤمنة

استاذي وأخي العزيز ابو عون جعل الله كل ما تقوم به من خير في ميزان حسناتك اود طلب شرح عن كيفية الدخول والخروج باستخدام هذا النظام وما هو الفرق بينه وبين ما تم طرحة في بداية هذا الموضوع ارى هناك اختلاف عند مقارنة المؤشرين  
أخي انه نظام ناجح جدا وهو زي المنشار ولكن لو تضعنا في صلبة وتشرح لنا حيثياته بالتفصيل ولماذا يفضل هذا النظام  ذا الخطوط الكثيرة رغم ان المؤشر الاول اوضح ، مزيدا من التوضيح من فضلك اخي ابو عون 
جزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## ابو لاما

> مع شكري لك على كريم اخلاقك  استاذي تقولي البيع من الخط العلوي الازرق طيب المؤشر يتحرك مع السعر وبالتالي كيف احدد سعر البيع او الشرا مؤشر الزمن من اين نستطيع البيع والشرا

 هلا اخوئ بالنسبة لتحرك المؤشر المؤشرات ديناميكية فلازم مع الفريمات الصغير تتحرك بس في النهاية تحركها بيكون محدود واللون الابيض صعب ان السعر يصل له اذا دخلت مع الترند ولذلك انا استخدم الاربعة ساعات وفقط في الدخول وعلاقته مع اليومي . :Regular Smile: 
بالنسبة لمؤشر الزمن يجب ان يكون في منطقة التشبع سواء للبيع او للشراء حتئ تدخل الصفقة . :Regular Smile: 
لنا امثلة عديدة قادمة سوف اسردها . :Regular Smile: 
لكم كل الودوالتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> او على حساب ديمو ال تريد ديمو 
> 189740
> ومشكور اخي

 اتفضل اخئ الكريم . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> هل بالإمكان عزيزي أن تضع لنا شارت يبين لنا الدخول والخروح من خلال هذه الخطوط لهذه الصفقة ... أكون شاكر لك...

 هلا اخوي وقت العملية لم اخذ صورة للشارت . :Regular Smile:    

> لك مني كل الود والتقدير على المؤشرات  
> ولكن......................................!
> قمت باضافة المؤشرات والتمبلت وعند اختيار التمبلت تظهر لي الرسالة التالية وتغلق الميتا بسبب هذه الرسالة  
> انظر الصورة المرفقة

 عندك المنصة غير محدثة الافضل انك ننزل التريد وتحط الرقم انزل لك نظام جديد . :Regular Smile:

----------


## bu_taif

اخي الكريم كما ذكرت لك في المشاركة رقم *3867* بان هناك خطأ يظهر لي عند اختيار التمبلت وارجوا ان تعطيني المؤشرات والتمبلت من جديد على ميتا لشركة اخرىfxcm ورقم حساب جديد 800011336 
ولا يسعني الا ان ادعوا الله ان يوفقك لما تقدمه لاعضاء المنتدى

----------


## ابو لاما

> لك كل الشكر والتقدير لما تقدمه لاخوانك
> رقم حسابي هو 191280
> اذا سمحت طبعا

  النظام مرفق . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> اخي الكريم كما ذكرت لك في المشاركة رقم *3867* بان هناك خطأ يظهر لي عند اختيار التمبلت علما وارجوا ان تعطيني المؤشرات والتمبلت من جديد على ميتا اخر ورقم حساب جديد 800011336 
> ولا يسعني الا ان ادعوا لك بالتوفيق من الله عز وجل

 اتفضل اخئ الكريم النظام . :Regular Smile:

----------


## الدوسري

> هلا اخوي وقت العملية لم اخذ صورة للشارت .

 هل تغيرت الخطوط؟ ام مازلت على ماهي عليه... إذا لم تتغير أرجو منك رفع شارت أكون لك شاكر, وعلى أي فريم دخلت هل الأربع ساعات؟   

> ضفقة الشراء باوند ين وصلت للتبريد والان محققة 60 نقطة في الصفقة الاساسية و170 نقطة في التبريد نخرج بارباحنا الهئ حوائل 2200 دولار في حساب 5000 دولار .

 أي الخطوط وصل لها عندما قمت بالشراء.... شكراً 
عذراً على الإطالة, ماهي الطريقة للحصول على المؤشر, ماهو الرقم الذي يجب أن أعطيك أياه؟  
شكراً

----------


## ابو لاما

> استاذي وأخي العزيز ابو عون جعل الله كل ما تقوم به من خير في ميزان حسناتك اود طلب شرح عن كيفية الدخول والخروج باستخدام هذا النظام وما هو الفرق بينه وبين ما تم طرحة في بداية هذا الموضوع ارى هناك اختلاف عند مقارنة المؤشرين  
> أخي انه نظام ناجح جدا وهو زي المنشار ولكن لو تضعنا في صلبة وتشرح لنا حيثياته بالتفصيل ولماذا يفضل هذا النظام ذا الخطوط الكثيرة رغم ان المؤشر الاول اوضح ، مزيدا من التوضيح من فضلك اخي ابو عون 
> جزاكم الله كل خير

 هلا اخوئ وعزيزي 
اولا احب اعطيك نبذة عن النظام واساسياته 
هذا النظام يضع شئ في الشارت لا يستطيع اي نظام وضعه وهو نقطة البدايةوالنهاية للشارت اي من اين يبداء السعر والئ لين ينتهئ يعني ببساطة يحقق المستحيل وهو تحديد النهاية والبداية وذلك بمعادلة رقمية لحركة السعر مع المسافة وهذا في حد ذاته انجاز خصوصا اذا نظرنا للفريمات ذات القالب الزمني الكبير فالسعر غالبا ما لا يتعدئ الخطوط واذا تعدها يعود ادراجه فنحن هنا ملكنا خريطة للسعر شاملة وللمتاجرين علئ مدئ طويل فهي مفيدة جدا .
بالنسبة لنا كتاجرين يومين نقوم بربط الاربعة ساعات باليومي والاسبوعي لاخراج افضل نتائج ان شاء الله . :Regular Smile: 
بالنسبة للخطوط الكثيرة هي مستويات فابو رقمية مهمة جدا في فريم اليومي والاسبوعي وتتفاعل مع الاربعة ساعات لتحديد مناطق دخولنا وخروجنا ووقف الخسارة . :Regular Smile: 
اخيرا او في النهاية ان اضيف انني محلل فني واليوتي ومحلل نماذج ولم اكن لاتخلئ عن جمال التحليل الفنئ بطرقه المختلفة لولا القدرة القوية لهذا النظام ليكون الرابح علئ الدوام باذن الله . :Regular Smile: 
كما اسلفت استخدم اللون الازرق للبيع الاحمر للتبريد ووقف الخسارة فوق الابيض فريم الاربعة ساعات وبالنسبة للشراء من الخط الاخضر السميك ثم التبريد من الخط الاحمر ووقف الخسارة عند الابيض . :Regular Smile: 
وتنظر لليومي لتحديد المستوئ القادم الذئ قد يصل له السعر لمزيد من تحديد الوقف . :Regular Smile: 
لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## Dr.Ashraf

الأخ الحبيب دكتور عون
هذا رقم الحساب الحقيقى ...
الأنتربانك     36078
 مع خلص شكرى وتقديرى

----------


## ابو لاما

> هل تغيرت الخطوط؟ ام مازلت على ماهي عليه... إذا لم تتغير أرجو منك رفع شارت أكون لك شاكر, وعلى أي فريم دخلت هل الأربع ساعات؟   
> أي الخطوط وصل لها عندما قمت بالشراء.... شكراً 
> عذراً على الإطالة, ماهي الطريقة للحصول على المؤشر, ماهو الرقم الذي يجب أن أعطيك أياه؟  
> شكراً

 اخئ العزيز هذه مستويات فايبو للسعر في وقتها وتختفئ من الشموع السابقة لتحل في الشموع المستقبلية ولذلك فانها تتغير لكنها في لحة الدخول تكون صحيحية 100% وتعطئ نتائج ممتازة جدا ووالله العظيم انا استغرب الان كيف يمكن ان نخسر بعد اليوم في الفوركس . :Regular Smile: 
والرقم هو رقم حساب الميتاتريدر وتجده في الركن الشمال العلوي اوفي معلومات الحساب في المنصة . :Regular Smile: 
ولك كل الود والتقدير. :Regular Smile:

----------


## bu_taif

اخي الكريم اشكرك على سعة صدرك ومساعدتك لاخوانك
واود ان اسالك كيف يمكن تحديد شمعة الدخول بدقة وافضل المناطق وآمنها واذا كنت قد شرحت هذه النقطة ارجوا على ان تدلني عليها لكي لا أخذ من وقتك كثيرا .
 بالنسبة لاستخدامه على الكروسات هل له اعدادات يجب تغييرها ام هي صالحة لجميع الازواج

----------


## ابو لاما

> الأخ الحبيب دكتور عون
> هذا رقم الحساب الحقيقى ...
> الأنتربانك 36078
> مع خلص شكرى وتقديرى

 اتفضل دكتور اشرف العزيز . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير وسلم لي علئ مصر امنا وام الدنيا . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> اخي الكريم اشكرك على سعة صدرك ومساعدتك لاخوانك
> واود ان اسالك كيف يمكن تحديد شمعة الدخول بدقة وافضل المناطق وآمنها واذا كنت قد شرحت هذه النقطة ارجوا على ان تدلني عليها لكي لا أخذ من وقتك كثيرا .

  
اخئ الكريم عندما يلمس السعر الخط السميك الاخضر تفكر في الشراء او الازرق تفكر في البيع ترجع للشارت اليومي لترئ اقرب مستوئ وتضع عنده امرك للشراء او البيع وتضع وقف الخسارة عند الخط الابيض في الاربعة ساعات هذه طريقة امنة جدا جدا جدا واتحدئ ان يخسر معها احد الا ان يكون هناك مصيبة في السوق وقتها . :Regular Smile:  
الطريقة الثانية وهي عندما ملامسة السعر للخط السميك الازرق او الاخضر الدخول وتحديد المستويات في الاحمر ووضع اوامر التبريد ووضع وقف الخسارة عند الخط الابيض او فوقه قليلا وسوف نستعرض مثال حي الان . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## Dr.Ashraf

> اتفضل دكتور اشرف العزيز .
> لك كل الود والتقدير وسلم لي علئ مصر امنا وام الدنيا .

 مصر بتسلم عليك ياحبيبى ومستنياك...

----------


## Dr.Ashraf

> اخئ الكريم عندما يلمس السعر الخط السميك الاخضر تفكر في الشراء او الازرق تفكر في البيع ترجع للشارت اليومي لترئ اقرب مستوئ وتضع عنده امرك للشراء او البيع وتضع وقف الخسارة عند الخط الابيض في الاربعة ساعات هذه طريقة امنة جدا جدا جدا واتحدئ ان يخسر معها احد الا ان يكون هناك مصيبة في السوق وقتها . 
> الطريقة الثانية وهي عندما ملامسة السعر للخط السميك الازرق او الاخضر الدخول وتحديد المستويات في الاحمر ووضع اوامر التبريد ووضع وقف الخسارة عند الخط الابيض او فوقه قليلا وسوف نستعرض مثال حي الان .
> لك كل الود والتقدير .

 معلش يا باشا...ياريت تفسير العباره المظلله

----------


## ابو لاما

الباوند دولار دخول بيع الان التبريد عند 1.6260 لوقف الخسارة عند 1.6460 
الشارت مرفق والعملية كذلك . :Regular Smile: 
لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## bu_taif

طيب متابعين وداخلين ديموا اليوم وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## ابو لاما

> معلش يا باشا...ياريت تفسير العباره المظلله

  
يعني بعد ما يصل السعر الخط السميك الاخضر مثلا وهو في ترند هابط تقلب علئ الفريم اليومي وتشوف المستوئ الهام القادم فين عشان من هناك احتمال يحصل الارتداد وتحط امر هناك في المستوئ المحدد ودي طريقة ممتازة للمتاجر بمخاطرة منخفضة تقترب من الصفر احيانا . :Regular Smile:

----------


## mhemam2005

السلام عليكم
هذا رقمي حسابي التريد
191531
و شكرا لك مقدما

----------


## Dr.Ashraf

> الباوند دولار دخول بيع الان التبريد عند 1.6260 لوقف الخسارة عند 1.6460 
> الشارت مرفق والعملية كذلك .
> لكم كل الود والتقدير .

 تم الشرح عمليا...شكرا ياباشا

----------


## Dr.Ashraf

سؤال أخير...هناك خطان أخضران سميكان وكذلك فى اللون الزرق والاحمر والابيض
هل يفضل انتظار تلامس السعر مع الخط السميك الثانى ام يكفى الأول؟

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم
> هذا رقمي حسابي التريد
> 191531
> و شكرا لك مقدما

  اتفضل اخئ الكريم . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> سؤال أخير...هناك خطان أخضران سميكان وكذلك فى اللون الزرق والاحمر والابيض
> هل يفضل انتظار تلامس السعر مع الخط السميك الثانى ام يكفى الأول؟

 الخط الاول والافضل تمام الدخول مع انتهاء الشمعة التئ لمست الخط الازرق وبداء الشمعة الجيدية للنظر لمؤشر الزمن وتحديد الوضع الحالئ للسعر . :Regular Smile:

----------


## الدوسري

لطفاً لا أمراً هذا رقمي الخاص بالميتاتريدر للعلم أنه Al trade  
190846 
شكراً مقدماً  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> لطفاً لا أمراً هذا رقمي الخاص بالميتاتريدر للعلم أنه Al trade  
> 190846 
> شكراً مقدماً

 تفضل اخي الكريم . :Regular Smile:

----------


## تجارة بلا حدود

هذا رقم حسابي في التريد 
ديمو 
191553 
تحياتي
اخوك

----------


## oaw

السلام عليكم
حسابى فى fxdd 160001
وشكرا لك

----------


## ابو لاما

> هذا رقم حسابي في التريد 
> ديمو 
> 191553 
> تحياتي
> اخوك

 اتفضل اخئ الكريم . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم
> حسابى فى fxdd 160001
> وشكرا لك

  
اتفضل النظام . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> الباوند دولار دخول بيع الان التبريد عند 1.6260 لوقف الخسارة عند 1.6460 
> الشارت مرفق والعملية كذلك .
> لكم كل الود والتقدير .

 الباوند دولار حقق اكثر من 100 نقطة لكني اخذت الارباح متاخر . :Regular Smile:

----------


## مالي سواك

مجهود رائع واتمنى لك التوفيق اخي عون 
اسمحلي بتجربة النظام 6494951  
جزاك الله واتمنى لك التوفيق ولاخواني وتكون من الاستراتيجيات اللي تضع حد لخسارة الناس

----------


## ابو لاما

> مجهود رائع واتمنى لك التوفيق اخي عون 
> اسمحلي بتجربة النظام 6494951  
> جزاك الله واتمنى لك التوفيق ولاخواني وتكون من الاستراتيجيات اللي تضع حد لخسارة الناس

 جزاك الله الف خير وموفق ان شاء الله  اتفضل النظام . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

صفقة شراء لليورو باوند عند 0.8660 التبريد عند 0.8460 لوقف الخسارة عند 0.8260 . :Regular Smile: 
لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## abu_ammar74

مساء الخير اخ عون
ممكن لو سمحت تشرح ليا مؤشر الزمن والخطوط اللي عليه ومتى يكون تشبع بيع او تشبع شراء

----------


## ابو لاما

> مساء الخير اخ عون
> ممكن لو سمحت تشرح ليا مؤشر الزمن والخطوط اللي عليه ومتى يكون تشبع بيع او تشبع شراء

  هلا اخوئ  مؤشر الزمن عندما تتاجر مثلئ انا ,انا استخدمه بحرفية جدا حيث ادخل من اي خط عندما يكون مؤشر الزمن مشبع شراء او بيع ام عن الطريقة عامة للمبتدئين فانت تدخل عن الخط السميك الاخضر او الازرق ويكون عندها مؤشر الزمن غالبا في وضع تشبع . :Regular Smile:  اذا اردت الدخول من اي خط مثل المنتصف مثلا فمؤشر الزمن يتكون من ثلاث مستويات تشبع شراء وثلاث مستويات تشبع بيع طبعا الشمة المتكون اذا كانت طويلة فتنظر لها هل جزءها الاكبر في منطقة تشبع البيع او الشراء مثل الدولار ين الان ولقد دخلت عليه بيع من خط المنتصف في فريم الاربعة ساعات ومؤشر الزمن مائل الئ التشبع وارجو التوفيق . :Regular Smile:  لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## abu_ammar74

مشكور اخي الكريم على سرعة الرد
والله يجزيك الخير

----------


## abu_ammar74

السلام عليكم 
اخي الكريم هل تعتبر فرصة شراء لليورو دولار  على فريم الديلي 
138.00

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم 
> اخي الكريم هل تعتبر فرصة شراء لليورو دولار على فريم الديلي 
> 138.00

 بالنسبة لنا كتاجرين يومين فريم الاربعة ساعات هو الافضل لكن اذا كان حسابك يتحمل 400 الئ 800 نقطة يمكنك الدخول بها لذا هئ فرصة للبنوك والشركات الضخمة ولكن لاحظ شئ لدينا تطابق في فريم الاربعة ساعات حيث السعر مرتد الان من خط الوسط ومعه الخط الاخضر السميك فهذه الفرصة الئ درجة ما مقبولة وانا قد دخلتها او بصراحة لم اغلق صفقة اليورو بعد وانوئ غلقها ان شاء الله عند 1.3950 ويمكنك ان تدخلها جيمو طبعا واعتبر هذا اول درس لك في طرق المتاجرة المتقدمة بهذا النظام . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الودوالتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## abu_ammar74

مشكور اخي على سعة صدرك

----------


## ابو لاما

> مشكور اخي على سعة صدرك

  
هلا اخوئ بالنسبة لمؤشر الزمن هومشبع شراء في الاربعة ساعات لذلك لا انصحك بهذه الصفقة خيرها في غيرها ابحث لك عن صفقة مناسبة وانا راح احللها لك شوف اليورو باوند اظن فيه وضع جيد للشراء . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## abu_ammar74

تسلم يا غالي 
يعني ما ننتظر ملامسة الخط الاخضر الاول ؟؟؟؟
في اليورو باوند طبعا

----------


## Dr.Ashraf

> صفقة شراء لليورو باوند عند 0.8660 التبريد عند 0.8460 لوقف الخسارة عند 0.8260 .
> لكم كل الود والتقدير .

 كيف تحدد هذه الأرقام ياغالى...اقصد التبريد والوقف...أين تضع المؤشر مثلا...
لأن الارقام عندى مختلفه ...

----------


## ابو لاما

> كيف تحدد هذه الأرقام ياغالى...اقصد التبريد والوقف...أين تضع المؤشر مثلا...
> لأن الارقام عندى مختلفه ...

  
الارقام ناخذها من مستويات خطوط مركز الثقل انا استخدمت الارقام هذه من فريم الاسبوعي لكن يمكن استخدام حتئ الاربعة ساعات . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> تسلم يا غالي 
> يعني ما ننتظر ملامسة الخط الاخضر الاول ؟؟؟؟
> في اليورو باوند طبعا

 السعر لمس الخط في الشمعة السابقة رقم اربعة علئ ما اظن او رقم ثلاثة . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابوثابت

اخي عرابي  ماهو وضع المجنون الان

----------


## ابو لاما

> اخي عرابي ماهو وضع المجنون الان

 في حالةشراء توقع ارتداده عند 160 ان شاء الله . :Regular Smile:

----------


## abu_ammar74

ما شاء الله 
نظام روعه  ... 
انا البارح دخلت على اليورو باوند 
0.8660 شراء وخرجت60نقطه
بس طبعا ديمو مش حقيقي   :015:

----------


## mhemam2005

مشكووور أخي عون على هذا النظام
لدي لستفسار: 
عندي على التريد مؤشر الزمن متأخر ثلاث شمعات عن شموع الشارت
هل دي خاصية غير مفعلة ام خطأ ما عندي؟

----------


## ابو لاما

> ما شاء الله 
> نظام روعه ... 
> انا البارح دخلت على اليورو باوند 
> 0.8660 شراء وخرجت60نقطه
> بس طبعا ديمو مش حقيقي

  مبروك عزيزي انا الصفقة لسا مفتوحة عندي وحوالئ 73 نقطة للان راح اسكرها علئ 100 ان شاء الله . :Regular Smile:    

> مشكووور أخي عون على هذا النظام
> لدي لستفسار: 
> عندي على التريد مؤشر الزمن متأخر ثلاث شمعات عن شموع الشارت
> هل دي خاصية غير مفعلة ام خطأ ما عندي؟

 مؤشر الزمن لا يتحرك مع السعر لانه مؤشر استاتك لذلك لا بد ان ان تحدثه او تقلب بين الفريمات . :Regular Smile:

----------


## abu_ammar74

هل تعتبر هذه الفرصه حقيقيه استاذ عون  :016:

----------


## زاهر جميل

السلام عليكم كيف حالك دكتور عرابي ان شاء الله تكون بخير لو تكرمت و تفضلت علي بالنظام على شركة fxdd 65558 حقيقي و لك الشكر

----------


## mhemam2005

> مبروك عزيزي انا الصفقة لسا مفتوحة عندي وحوالئ 73 نقطة للان راح اسكرها علئ 100 ان شاء الله .   
> مؤشر الزمن لا يتحرك مع السعر لانه مؤشر استاتك لذلك لا بد ان ان تحدثه او تقلب بين الفريمات .

 شاكر لك 
بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## Dr.Ashraf

هل الهدف دوما هو خط المنتصف ياعون بيه؟

----------


## bu_taif

هناك صفقة بيع على اليورو دولار 4 ساعات وشراء على الديلي ومؤشر الزمن على الاربع ساعات مؤكد البيع وعلى الديلي مؤكد الشراء

----------


## ابو لاما

> هل تعتبر هذه الفرصه حقيقيه استاذ عون

 لا اظن عزيزي لازم السعر يكون عند احد الخطوط السميكة . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم كيف حالك دكتور عرابي ان شاء الله تكون بخير لو تكرمت و تفضلت علي بالنظام على شركة fxdd 65558 حقيقي و لك الشكر

  
اتفضل اخئ الكريم . :Regular Smile:

----------


## نسبO

فرصة ونتظر الاغلاق على الاربع ساعات فما رأيك استاذ ابو عون

----------


## ابو لاما

> هل الهدف دوما هو خط المنتصف ياعون بيه؟

  
نعم يا دكتور اشرف باشا لان السعر غالبا ما يرتد من خط المنتصف . :Regular Smile:

----------


## زاهر جميل

شكرا لك دكتور عرابي جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## ابو لاما

> هناك صفقة بيع على اليورو دولار 4 ساعات وشراء على الديلي ومؤشر الزمن على الاربع ساعات مؤكد البيع وعلى الديلي مؤكد الشراء

 الفرصة صحيحة ننتظر اغلاق الشمعة الحالية وندخل بيع باستراتيجية التبريد . :Regular Smile:    

> فرصة ونتظر الاغلاق على الاربع ساعات فما رأيك استاذ ابو عون

 الفرصة صحيحة ننتظر الاغلاق للدخول بيع باستراتيجية التبريد . :Regular Smile:  
هناك فرصة ايضاء في النيوزولندي ين ننتظر الاغلاق والدخول بيع باستراتيجية التبريد . :Regular Smile:  
لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## عشيق النور

أخي أبو عون
سبق وأن أعطيتني مشكورا النظام
وهو فعلا نظام رائع لكن هل أستطيع تغير الحساب
حيث أني أريد فتح عقود صغيرة والحساب الحالي لا يسمح بذلك
ألف شكر أستاذي العزيز

----------


## Dr.Ashraf

هل هذه فرصه شراء ...رغم الترند الهابط على اليومى

----------


## jawedt2

Trend Line Direct 4 رقم الحساب 2459 مع الشكر

----------


## مشارك

السلام عليكم
هذا رقمي حسابي في Meta Trader
ديمو
840552
ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## عشيق النور

وعندي سؤال أستاذي الكريم
لو أعطاني بيع على الساعة وشراء على الأربع ساعات 
مثل اليوم أسترالي نيوزيلاندي أيهما يكون أصدق وماذا يجب أن أتبع؟

----------


## ابو لاما

> أخي أبو عون
> سبق وأن أعطيتني مشكورا النظام
> وهو فعلا نظام رائع لكن هل أستطيع تغير الحساب
> حيث أني أريد فتح عقود صغيرة والحساب الحالي لا يسمح بذلك
> ألف شكر أستاذي العزيز

 نعم يمكنك اخي ضع الحساب فقط وعلئ الباقئ . :Regular Smile: 
وشكرا لك ولك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> هل هذه فرصه شراء ...رغم الترند الهابط على اليومى

 نعم فرصة شراء باستراتيجية التبريد . :Regular Smile: 
بالتوفيق ولك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> Trend Line Direct 4 رقم الحساب 2459 مع الشكر

 اتفضل اخئ الكريم . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم 
> هذا رقمي حسابي في Meta Trader
> ديمو
> 840552 
> ولك جزيل الشكر

  
اتفضل اخئ الكريم . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> وعندي سؤال أستاذي الكريم
> لو أعطاني بيع على الساعة وشراء على الأربع ساعات 
> مثل اليوم أسترالي نيوزيلاندي أيهما يكون أصدق وماذا يجب أن أتبع؟

 اخئ الكريم فريم الساعة يعني لربما السعر ينخفض او لا ينخفض ولكن الاربعة ساعات هو الفريم الرسمي فنتبع اشاراته . :Regular Smile:

----------


## Dr.Ashraf

> نعم فرصة شراء باستراتيجية التبريد .
> بالتوفيق ولك كل الود والتقدير .

 شكرا يا عون...والله لم يكن لهذا المنتدى طعم بدونك :Asvc:

----------


## abosalah

191663 
التريد استاذ ابو عون 
وكان الله فى العون  
ولكن ياريت شرح بسيط لمؤشر الزمن جزاك الله خيراً

----------


## aglide789

السلام عليكم 
هذا رقمي حسابي في Meta Trader
ديمو
262524 
ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## ابو لاما

> شكرا يا عون...والله لم يكن لهذا المنتدى طعم بدونك

  
تسلم عزيزي الدكتور باشا وانا كمان افتقدتكم وافتقدت مغامراتي في المتداول واشياء كثيرة  :Wink Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> 191663 
> التريد استاذ ابو عون 
> وكان الله فى العون  
> ولكن ياريت شرح بسيط لمؤشر الزمن جزاك الله خيراً

  
اتفضل اخئ الكريم . :Regular Smile:

----------


## aporno

السلام عليكم  واسعد الله اوقاتك لو سمحت كيف نحدد الاهداف

----------


## abosalah

> اتفضل اخئ الكريم .

 جزاك الله كل خير    :Ongue:

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم 
> هذا رقمي حسابي في Meta Trader
> ديمو
> 262524 
> ولك جزيل الشكر

 اتفضل اخئ الكريم . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم واسعد الله اوقاتك لو سمحت كيف نحدد الاهداف

  
خط المنتصف الرمادي هو الهدف والدخول من الخط السميك باستراتيجية التبريد دائما . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> جزاك الله كل خير

 تسلم عزيزيوارجو الديمو حتئ التعود علئ النظام لان محتاج التزام حديدي  . :Regular Smile:

----------


## فزاع

مساء الخير اخي عرابي 
هذا رقم حسابي التريد ديمو 187922

----------


## ابو لاما

> مساء الخير اخي عرابي 
> هذا رقم حسابي التريد ديمو 187922

  
اتفضل اخئ الكريم . :Regular Smile:

----------


## حسين شربل

السلام عليكم ..  
هذا رقمي 190963 ..  
شاكر ومقدر

----------


## ABHAFXS

اهلين بجميع الاخوة والاخ عرابى همسة زعلان منك  :Eh S(7): 
حاب اشاركم 
EURUSD

----------


## ABHAFXS

USDCHF

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم ..  
> هذا رقمي 190963 ..  
> شاكر ومقدر

  
اتفضل اخي العزيز . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ABHAFXS

GBPCHF

----------


## ابو لاما

> اهلين بجميع الاخوة والاخ عرابى همسة زعلان منك 
> حاب اشاركم 
> EURUSD

  
يا هلا بالمبدع ابها وحمد لله علئ سلامتك ولا تزعل مني اخوك مشغول جدا هذه الايام  وان شاء افضئ لك عما قريب . :Regular Smile: 
ونظرة موفقة لليورو دولار والدولار فرنك وربنا يوفقك . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ABHAFXS

EURAUD

----------


## حسين شربل

> EURAUD

 روعة جداً 
ممكن إذا ماعليك أمر ترفق لي التمبلت اللي تستخدمة مع المؤشر بالأسفل ... ألف شكر

----------


## عشيق النور

الأخ عرابي
هذا رقم حساب التريد
191743
جزاك الله خير

----------


## Dr.Ashraf

معلش ياباشا ...شرح بسيط  للدخول باستراتيجيه التبريد لمن لايعرفها...

----------


## the night steed

السلام عليكم 
رقم الحساب ALTrade 187569 
اخي هل يوجد فرق بينه وبين التمبلت الي في اول الموضوع 
وجزاك الله خير

----------


## الدوسري

إيش رايك عرابي دخلت بيع في اليورو دولار... الشارت مرفق  :Regular Smile:  
العملية بيع : 1.3957 حتى الأن السعر ليس في صالحي أرتد 40 نقطة  :Regular Smile:  
هل شروط البيع توفرت في هذه العملية؟

----------


## a7bab4ever

اخي عرابي عندي سؤالين من فضلك 
1- في بعض الاحيان نجد فرصة بيع على فريم 4 ساعات بينما الفريمات الاصغر لم تصل لحالة البيع مثل اليورو دولار امس وعكس تقربا ما يقارب اكثر من 70 نقطة فهل لازم ننتظر اكتمال الفرصة على الفريمات الاصغر؟؟؟  
2- احيانا يكون العكس الفريمات الاصغر في حالة بيع ومتفقه كلها في حالة بيع بينما فريم 4 ساعات يكون شراء او ترند صاعد هل نبيع ام زم ننتظر فريم ال4 ساعات ايضا   
اتمنى توضيح هذي النقطتين والغموض اللي فيها عشان نعرف وقت الدخول الانسب وتقليل التبريد في العملية  :016:

----------


## abu_ammar74

اخ الكريم عون ما رايك في هذه الفرصه على الكيبل فريم 4 ساعات   :016:

----------


## ليث11

السلام عليكم 
شكرا للجهود المبذوله وفقكم الله  اخي الكريم لم تعمل معي المؤشرات حيث تخرج رساله لا يمكن عمل المؤشر على هذا البرنامج فالرجاء على برنامج تعمل هذه المؤشرات وارى اختلاف بصور المؤشرات بالبدايه تختلف عن الحديثه ونتبع من وشكرا جزيلا

----------


## الدوسري

دخلت بيع من الخطوط الزرقاء في المشاركة السابقة 
أرتد السعر 191 نقطة في غير صالحي 
لاحظة عندما قمت بإرفاف الشارت في المشاركة الأولى أن السعر كان عند الخطوط الزرقاء لكن الأن أصبح مكان دخولي  خط المنتصف  :Emoticon1:  
الشارت مرفق  :Frown:  
رقم واحد عندما قمت بالبيع رقم اثنان السعر الأن  
هل يوجد تعليق عرابي... ام كان دخولي لما يكون حسب الشروط؟

----------


## bu_taif

> دخلت بيع من الخطوط الزرقاء في المشاركة السابقة 
> أرتد السعر 191 نقطة في غير صالحي 
> لاحظة عندما قمت بإرفاف الشارت في المشاركة الأولى أن السعر كان عند الخطوط الزرقاء لكن الأن أصبح مكان دخولي خط المنتصف  
> الشارت مرفق  
> رقم واحد عندما قمت بالبيع رقم اثنان السعر الأن  
> هل يوجد تعليق عرابي... ام كان دخولي لما يكون حسب الشروط؟

 كمان عندي نفس الملاحظة  
بالنسبة لعقد التبريد اين يكون عند الخط الأحمر البولد اللي كان في بداية دخولنا الصفقة
ام يكون على حسب الخطوط الجديده الحمراء ام الزرقاء  عند الملامسة للمرة الثانية علما بانه تم الابتعاد عن مكان الدخول تقريبا 190 نقطة             :016:

----------


## abu_ammar74

> دخلت بيع من الخطوط الزرقاء في المشاركة السابقة 
> أرتد السعر 191 نقطة في غير صالحي 
> لاحظة عندما قمت بإرفاف الشارت في المشاركة الأولى أن السعر كان عند الخطوط الزرقاء لكن الأن أصبح مكان دخولي  خط المنتصف  
> الشارت مرفق  
> رقم واحد عندما قمت بالبيع رقم اثنان السعر الأن  
> هل يوجد تعليق عرابي... ام كان دخولي لما يكون حسب الشروط؟

 اخي الكريم السعر عمل نزول  130 نقطه من منطقه الدخول  يعني كان المفروض انك تخرج من الصفقه    :016:

----------


## زاهر جميل

السلام عليكم اخي ابو عمار : الشباب يتكلمون على اليورو دولار و انت تتكلم على الباوند دولار و انا شخصيا دخلت في صفقة اليورو مثل الأخ الدوسري و لكن عكس السعر حوالي 200 نقطة نرجو من الدكتور عرابي توضيح هل شروط الدخول كانت خاطئة ام صحيحة ولكن السوق عكس علينا

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم اخي ابو عمار : الشباب يتكلمون على اليورو دولار و انت تتكلم على الباوند دولار و انا شخصيا دخلت في صفقة اليورو مثل الأخ الدوسري و لكن عكس السعر حوالي 200 نقطة نرجو من الدكتور عرابي توضيح هل شروط الدخول كانت خاطئة ام صحيحة ولكن السوق عكس علينا

 السعر بعد فتح الشمعة الجديدة في الاربعة ساعات انخفض حوالئ خمسين نقطة ومن الممكن وقتها كان اخذ الارباح الان ننتظر التصحيح القادم وسيكون كبير ان شاء الله . :Regular Smile: 
استراتيجية التبريد تقوم علئ وقف الخسارة عند تحرك السعر 360 نقطة وهو ما حدث جزء منه الان وسيصحح السعر الاسبوع القادم ان شاء الله . :Regular Smile: 
سوف نبقئ علئ الصفقات ونرئ ما يحدث الاسبوع القادم . :Regular Smile: 
لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## زاهر جميل

شكرا على الرد و التوضيح دكتور عرابي

----------


## abu_ammar74

> السلام عليكم اخي ابو عمار : الشباب يتكلمون على اليورو دولار و انت تتكلم على الباوند دولار و انا شخصيا دخلت في صفقة اليورو مثل الأخ الدوسري و لكن عكس السعر حوالي 200 نقطة نرجو من الدكتور عرابي توضيح هل شروط الدخول كانت خاطئة ام صحيحة ولكن السوق عكس علينا

  
مشكور اخ زاهر على التوضيح  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

> السعر بعد فتح الشمعة الجديدة في الاربعة ساعات انخفض حوالئ خمسين نقطة ومن الممكن وقتها كان اخذ الارباح الان ننتظر التصحيح القادم وسيكون كبير ان شاء الله .
> استراتيجية التبريد تقوم علئ وقف الخسارة عند تحرك السعر 360 نقطة وهو ما حدث جزء منه الان وسيصحح السعر الاسبوع القادم ان شاء الله .
> سوف نبقئ علئ الصفقات ونرئ ما يحدث الاسبوع القادم .
> لكم كل الود والتقدير .

 لا تخف من اليورو فله محطة يجب ان يزورها (رقميا ) 3830 والله اعلم متمنيا لكم التوفيق

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

والين دولا له محطة (رقميا) يجب ان يزورها 9780  والله اعلم

----------


## ابو لاما

> الأخ عرابي
> هذا رقم حساب التريد
> 191743
> جزاك الله خير

 اتفضل اخئ الكريم وعذرا للتاخير كنت مشغول شوية مع الاهل وخصوصا نهاية الاسبوع هي عطلتهم . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> معلش ياباشا ...شرح بسيط للدخول باستراتيجيه التبريد لمن لايعرفها...

 انا استخدم استراتيجية التبريد بحيث اني افقد 1 % من الحساب فقط 
مثلا حسابي به 10 الف دولار 
دخلت بيع يورو دولار اثنين مايكرو يونت فقط ثم اضيف اربعة مايكرو يونت في 160 نقطة عكس السعر لاقفل الخسارة عند 320 نقطة . :Regular Smile: 
الان انا داخل 2 مايكرو لوت وعاكس السعر علئ 220 نقطة في اليورو ومعزز من منطقة ناقص 160 باربعة مايكرو يونت . :Regular Smile: 
هكذا استخدم التبريد . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم 
> رقم الحساب ALTrade 187569 
> اخي هل يوجد فرق بينه وبين التمبلت الي في اول الموضوع 
> وجزاك الله خير

  
اتفضل اخئ الكريم . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> إيش رايك عرابي دخلت بيع في اليورو دولار... الشارت مرفق  
> العملية بيع : 1.3957 حتى الأن السعر ليس في صالحي أرتد 40 نقطة  
> هل شروط البيع توفرت في هذه العملية؟

  
في شرطناقص تنبهت له ولذلك عكس السعر كثير ضدنا وهو لا بد يكون الجانب الاخر للسعر متداخل مع الخط الاخضر السميك يعنئ يكون السعر في حالة تشبع بيعي وهذا خطاء سنتلافه في الايام المقبلة. :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> اخي عرابي عندي سؤالين من فضلك 
> 1- في بعض الاحيان نجد فرصة بيع على فريم 4 ساعات بينما الفريمات الاصغر لم تصل لحالة البيع مثل اليورو دولار امس وعكس تقربا ما يقارب اكثر من 70 نقطة فهل لازم ننتظر اكتمال الفرصة على الفريمات الاصغر؟؟؟  الافضل نعم ان تنتظر الفريمات الصغيرة كالنصف ساعة مثلا لكي تدخل الصفقة وانا استخدم الاوامر المعلقة .
> 2- احيانا يكون العكس الفريمات الاصغر في حالة بيع ومتفقه كلها في حالة بيع بينما فريم 4 ساعات يكون شراء او ترند صاعد هل نبيع ام زم ننتظر فريم ال4 ساعات ايضا   الافضل البحث عن صفقة اخري او البيع ففي حالة تطابق الفريمات الكبيرة مع الصغيرة وعكس الاربعة ساعات فالافضل اتباع الفريمات الكبيرة كمثل حالتنا هذه والتئ لم انتبه لها وكان من المفترض الشراء لليورو دولار والباوند دولار حسب تطابق اليومي مع الفريمات الاصغر منه .  
> اتمنى توضيح هذي النقطتين والغموض اللي فيها عشان نعرف وقت الدخول الانسب وتقليل التبريد في العملية

 الاجابة في الاقتباس . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> اخ الكريم عون ما رايك في هذه الفرصه على الكيبل فريم 4 ساعات

  
لا بد ان ننتظر ان يصل السعر في الجهة المقابلة للخط الاخضر ويتلامس معه او يتداخل معه يعنئ الان ندخل شراء او ننتظر او ندخل ياستراتيجية التبريد . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير. :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم 
> شكرا للجهود المبذوله وفقكم الله اخي الكريم لم تعمل معي المؤشرات حيث تخرج رساله لا يمكن عمل المؤشر على هذا البرنامج فالرجاء على برنامج تعمل هذه المؤشرات وارى اختلاف بصور المؤشرات بالبدايه تختلف عن الحديثه ونتبع من وشكرا جزيلا

  
اخئ الكريم الميتاتريدر عندك غير محدث نزل ميتاتريدر جديد  من التريد وحدثه وضع لي الرقم . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> دخلت بيع من الخطوط الزرقاء في المشاركة السابقة 
> أرتد السعر 191 نقطة في غير صالحي 
> لاحظة عندما قمت بإرفاف الشارت في المشاركة الأولى أن السعر كان عند الخطوط الزرقاء لكن الأن أصبح مكان دخولي خط المنتصف  
> الشارت مرفق  
> رقم واحد عندما قمت بالبيع رقم اثنان السعر الأن  
> هل يوجد تعليق عرابي... ام كان دخولي لما يكون حسب الشروط؟

  
الدخول كان مبكر كما قلت لا بد ان يكون السعر متداخل مع الخط السميك الاخضر المقابل ويفضل ان يكون الخط الثانئ الاخضر المقابل لضمان الدخول وقت التشبع البيعي الكامل و لا نلجاء للتبريد . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> لا تخف من اليورو فله محطة يجب ان يزورها (رقميا ) 3830 والله اعلم متمنيا لكم التوفيق

  
تسلم عزيزي الدكتور محمود . :Regular Smile:

----------


## galleon

ممكن اخ عرابي اطمع في كرمك للمرة الثالثة 
نسخة من النظام رقم الحساب 510286
 بسبب عطل فني 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

> تسلم عزيزي الدكتور محمود .

  افضل منطقة لبيع اليورو هي 4270 او 4280 وقد يصل الى 4300 والله اعلم

----------


## mahmoud123456

> افضل منطقة لبيع اليورو هي 4270 او 4280 وقد يصل الى 4300 والله اعلم

   و الهدف ان شاء الله تعالى 1.3990 :Big Grin:

----------


## ابو لاما

> ممكن اخ عرابي اطمع في كرمك للمرة الثالثة 
> نسخة من النظام رقم الحساب 510286
> بسبب عطل فني 
> بارك الله فيك

  
اتفضل اخئ الكريم وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله . :Regular Smile:

----------


## galleon

> اتفضل اخئ الكريم وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله .

   
بارك الله فيك
وجزاك الله كل خير

----------


## ابو لاما

شباب اعتذر عن متابعة الموضوع لسفر طارئ . :Regular Smile: 
معظم الاخوة معهم النظام يمكن انهم يتابعوا لحين عودتئ ان شاء الله بالسلامة . :Regular Smile: 
لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## mcgill

هذا رقمي حسابي في Meta Trader  ديمو    797024  
ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## bu_taif

ترجع بالسلامه

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

> لا تخف من اليورو فله محطة يجب ان يزورها (رقميا ) 3830 والله اعلم متمنيا لكم التوفيق

  اما قلت لكم لا تخافوا من اليورو ماذا حصل اليوم والخير بالجايات

----------


## mahmoud123456

> اما قلت لكم لا تخافوا من اليورو ماذا حصل اليوم والخير بالجايات

    :015:

----------


## mahmoud123456

> و الهدف ان شاء الله تعالى 1.3990

    :Noco:

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

> و الهدف ان شاء الله تعالى 1.3990

 صدقت يا اخي وحقيقة كل الفضل يعود للاخ بحار الفوركس الذي تقابلت معه وامنني على طريقته الرقمية والحقيقة ان طريقته ان لم تكن 99بالمية فهي ميه بالميه وهذا عن تجربه جزاه الله عنا كل خير 
لقد دهشت كثيرا عندما ارى ارقامه تحترم من قبل السعر احتراما يكاد يصل لدرجة ميه بالميه
ومن ساعتها ازلت من شارتي كل انواع المؤشرات وما عدت اومن بشيء اسمه تحليل او اخبار او ما شابه ذلك فقط هي ارقام موجودة يجب على السعر احترامه وزيارتها وبدقة

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

ما زلت اتسال لغاية هذه اللحظة كيف حصل بحار الفوركس على هذا السر العجيب او كيف فتح مغاليق هذا السر
ولكن اعود فاقول الله اعلم حيث تكون رسالته والله هو واهب العلم علم الانسان ما لم يعلم

----------


## thecreativex

> ما زلت اتسال لغاية هذه اللحظة كيف حصل بحار الفوركس على هذا السر العجيب او كيف فتح مغاليق هذا السر
> ولكن اعود فاقول الله اعلم حيث تكون رسالته والله هو واهب العلم علم الانسان ما لم يعلم

 طيب هو مش ممكن يدى توصيات فى المنتدى ؟  :Asvc:

----------


## AL-FARIS

> ما زلت اتسال لغاية هذه اللحظة كيف حصل بحار الفوركس على هذا السر العجيب او كيف فتح مغاليق هذا السر
> ولكن اعود فاقول الله اعلم حيث تكون رسالته والله هو واهب العلم علم الانسان ما لم يعلم

  
طيب أخي كيف نحصل على هذه الطريقة  :Regular Smile:  
أو على الاقل تلميح  
بأدوات الطريقة الرقمية هذه  
لاني مفتون بالرقمي لكن .. للأسف الافكار والاستراتيجيات الرقمية لم تعطى اهتمام كبير  
ويعطيك الف عافية اخوي

----------


## mahmoud123456

> صدقت يا اخي وحقيقة كل الفضل يعود للاخ بحار الفوركس الذي تقابلت معه وامنني على طريقته الرقمية والحقيقة ان طريقته ان لم تكن 99بالمية فهي ميه بالميه وهذا عن تجربه جزاه الله عنا كل خير 
> لقد دهشت كثيرا عندما ارى ارقامه تحترم من قبل السعر احتراما يكاد يصل لدرجة ميه بالميه
> ومن ساعتها ازلت من شارتي كل انواع المؤشرات وما عدت اومن بشيء اسمه تحليل او اخبار او ما شابه ذلك فقط هي ارقام موجودة يجب على السعر احترامه وزيارتها وبدقة

   صدقت اخي العزيز دكتور محمود في كل ما قلت      

> طيب هو مش ممكن يدى توصيات فى المنتدى ؟

   انا اعرفه جيدا كان على وشك اعطاء توصيات قبل ايقاف معرفه لكن كل شيء نصيب و هو الان يعطي توصيات مجانية في منتدى الجيران و اقوم بنقلها هنا من وقت لاخر و ليس دائما طبعا هو يعلم بها و لا يمانع فعل الخير

----------


## thecreativex

> صدقت اخي العزيز دكتور محمود في كل ما قلت        انا اعرفه جيدا كان على وشك اعطاء توصيات قبل ايقاف معرفه لكن كل شيء نصيب و هو الان يعطي توصيات مجانية في منتدى الجيران و اقوم بنقلها هنا من وقت لاخر و ليس دائما طبعا هو يعلم بها و لا يمانع فعل الخير

 طيب ممكن رابط التوصيات على الخاص؟  :Asvc:

----------


## ابو لاما

الاخوة الاعزاء تفضلوا النظام من دون حوجة لرقم الحساب .
الحقيقة مؤشر الزمن فيه سر احب اشير اليه وهو الدايفرجنس نعم دايفرجنس يعني اذا السعر كان مرتفع وموشر الزمن ماشئ متوازي معناه الانعكاس قرب وتاخذ الصفقة من عند الخطوط المهمة 
اليوم اليورو والذهب كسروا خطوط هامة جدا في الاربعة ساعات وتقريبا في كل الفريمات هم بيع 
اتوقع الاسبوع القادم هبوط عنيف لليورو والذهب الئ مستويات غير معهودة الذهب ربما ياخذ شوية وقت لكن اليورو مضمون ان شاء الله وطبعا الدخول ديمو . :Regular Smile: 
لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## زيدو

> الاخوة الاعزاء تفضلوا النظام من دون حوجة لرقم الحساب .
> الحقيقة مؤشر الزمن فيه سر احب اشير اليه وهو الدايفرجنس نعم دايفرجنس يعني اذا السعر كان مرتفع وموشر الزمن ماشئ متوازي معناه الانعكاس قرب وتاخذ الصفقة من عند الخطوط المهمة 
> اليوم اليورو والذهب كسروا خطوط هامة جدا في الاربعة ساعات وتقريبا في كل الفريمات هم بيع 
> اتوقع الاسبوع القادم هبوط عنيف لليورو والذهب الئ مستويات غير معهودة الذهب ربما ياخذ شوية وقت لكن اليورو مضمون ان شاء الله وطبعا الدخول ديمو .
> لكم كل الود والتقدير .

 الاستراتيجية تقول شراء لليور شارت الاربع ساعات عندي السعر عند الخط الاخضر
وانت الان تقول هبوط عنيف لليورو 
اش رايك

----------


## ابو لاما

> الاستراتيجية تقول شراء لليور شارت الاربع ساعات عندي السعر عند الخط الاخضر
> وانت الان تقول هبوط عنيف لليورو 
> اش رايك

 السعر الان ليس عند الخط الاخضر هو  عند الخطوط الخضراء المتقطعة والدخول يكون عند الخط الاخضر بنظام التبريد او عند الخط الاحمر والستوب عند الابيض . :Regular Smile: 
علئ العموم توقعت الهبوط العنيف بسبب الارتداد في الاسبوعي من خط المنتصف والاسبوعي كذلك المفترض يحصل تشبع بيع لوجود تشبع شراء لم يقابله تشبع بيع بعد لذلك توقعت الحركة المباغتة لليور في الهبوط من خط المنتصف وقد حدثت . :Regular Smile: 
علئ العموم النظام يحتاج  ديمو لفترة طويلة لفهمه تماما لكن انصحكبه فهو ان شاء الله خير معين لك . :Regular Smile: 
 الان ادخلوا ديمو فقط بيع يورو دولار وذهب بنظام التبريد لنرئ ما يحصل . :Regular Smile: 
لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

فريم الاربعة ساعات واليومي ليس له اهمية خصوصا عند توقع حركة تصحيحة عنيفة لذلك حاولت تفسير الاسبوعي والشهري وارفقتهم لكم . :Regular Smile: 
طبعا هذه نظرتي لكن الحذر واجب الدخول ديمو وفقط باستراتيجية التبريد . :Regular Smile: 
لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## bigbrain

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الكثير من التعقيد = ربح قليل وغير مضمون البساطه هي الاساس ..... الاستراتيجيه يجب ان تكون مريحه نفسيا ...... اذا امعنتم النظر في الشارت , سوف ترون البساطه

----------


## ابو لاما

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الكثير من التعقيد = ربح قليل وغير مضمون البساطه هي الاساس ..... الاستراتيجيه يجب ان تكون مريحه نفسيا ...... اذا امعنتم النظر في الشارت , سوف ترون البساطه

 اخئ العزيز ليس هناك ابسط من استراتيجية مركز الثقل و لا اربح منها وبالنسبة للنظر للشارت من دون اي شئ مضاف اليه فلم اسمع بعد عن من يتاجر او تاجر بهذه الطريقة وصدقني اذا كان  من الممكن ذلك لكنت اول من يفعلها . :Regular Smile: 
كبر المخ لا ينفع المهم هو عمله وعدم الكسل . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

سوف ندخل بيع يورودولار باستراتيجية التبريد الاسبوع القادم 
السيناريوهات المتوقعة 
1-ارتفاع اليورو دولار الئ مستوئ 1.4080 ثم ارتداده 
2-الافتتاح بجاب للاسفل ويواصل حتئ نصل مستويات 1.36 ان شاء الله 
3-الافتتاح بجاب بسيط للاعلئ ثم معاودة الهبوط لمستويات 1.36 
في كل الاحوال انصح بالدخول ديمو بيع باستراتيجية التبريد لليورو دولار . :Regular Smile: 
لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## bu_taif

وفقك الله اخي عرابي 
بس عندي تساؤل هل يمكن تحويل مؤشر الزمن الى خطي بدلا من الشموع لمعرفة مناطق الدايفرجنس بسهوله 
هناك ثلاثة خطوط خاصة بالتشبع بالبيع واخرى للتشبع بالشراء هل هناك فرق بالنسبة لصحة منطقة الدخول في حال الشمعة لامست الخط الاول او الثاني او الثالث  :016:

----------


## ابو لاما

> وفقك الله اخي عرابي 
> بس عندي تساؤل هل يمكن تحويل مؤشر الزمن الى خطي بدلا من الشموع لمعرفة مناطق الدايفرجنس بسهوله 
> هناك ثلاثة خطوط خاصة بالتشبع بالبيع واخرى للتشبع بالشراء هل هناك فرق بالنسبة لصحة منطقة الدخول في حال الشمعة لامست الخط الاول او الثاني او الثالث

 الدايفرجنس واضح حيث السعر يكون متصاعد ومؤشر الزمن نازل او ماشئ عرضي وليس هنك حوجة لتغيره لخطوط وبالنسبة لليورو دولار الان يلمس الخط الاخضر لكن لبيس هناك تشبع شراء في الاعلئ اي السعر لم يتداخل مع الخطين الاخضرين العلويين . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> سوف ندخل بيع يورودولار باستراتيجية التبريد الاسبوع القادم 
> السيناريوهات المتوقعة 
> 1-ارتفاع اليورو دولار الئ مستوئ 1.4080 ثم ارتداده 
> 2-الافتتاح بجاب للاسفل ويواصل حتئ نصل مستويات 1.36 ان شاء الله 
> 3-الافتتاح بجاب بسيط للاعلئ ثم معاودة الهبوط لمستويات 1.36 
> في كل الاحوال انصح بالدخول ديمو بيع باستراتيجية التبريد لليورو دولار .
> لكم كل الود والتقدير .

 حدث السيناريو الثالث جاب صغير جدا 4 نقاط للاعلئ ندخل بيع باستراتيجية التبريد . :Regular Smile:

----------


## القلوب المؤمنة

بعد السلام
أخي ابو عون مالفرق بين نسخ مؤشر مركز الثقل منذ بداية الموضوع الى الان مع العلم ان البداية كانت بها الخطوط قليلة واضحه ، كما اعتقد اراها عند المقارنة متقاربة واحيانا ارى بعضها اكثر حساسية هذا صحيح اخي
ويا ريت ترفق لي النظام اخي على منصة التريد رقم193520  
أخي ياريت توضح لي كيف يتم الدخول لقد التبس علي الدخول مع كثرة الخطوط في هذه النسخة الاخيرة رغم ان النسخ القديمة اراها اوضح واستخدمتها وبها كثير من القوةوعلى اي فريم بالضبط 
اثقلت عليك اخي ابو عون حقك علي 
جزاك الله الفردوس الاعلى من الجنة انت و والديك

----------


## bu_taif

> الاخوة الاعزاء تفضلوا النظام من دون حوجة لرقم الحساب .
> الحقيقة مؤشر الزمن فيه سر احب اشير اليه وهو الدايفرجنس نعم دايفرجنس يعني اذا السعر كان مرتفع وموشر الزمن ماشئ متوازي معناه الانعكاس قرب وتاخذ الصفقة من عند الخطوط المهمة 
> اليوم اليورو والذهب كسروا خطوط هامة جدا في الاربعة ساعات وتقريبا في كل الفريمات هم بيع 
> اتوقع الاسبوع القادم هبوط عنيف لليورو والذهب الئ مستويات غير معهودة الذهب ربما ياخذ شوية وقت لكن اليورو مضمون ان شاء الله وطبعا الدخول ديمو .
> لكم كل الود والتقدير .

  

> بعد السلام
> أخي ابو عون مالفرق بين نسخ مؤشر مركز الثقل منذ بداية الموضوع الى الان مع العلم ان البداية كانت بها الخطوط قليلة واضحه ، كما اعتقد اراها عند المقارنة متقاربة واحيانا ارى بعضها اكثر حساسية هذا صحيح اخي
> ويا ريت ترفق لي النظام اخي على منصة التريد رقم193520  
> أخي ياريت توضح لي كيف يتم الدخول لقد التبس علي الدخول مع كثرة الخطوط في هذه النسخة الاخيرة رغم ان النسخ القديمة اراها اوضح واستخدمتها وبها كثير من القوةوعلى اي فريم بالضبط 
> اثقلت عليك اخي ابو عون حقك علي 
> جزاك الله الفردوس الاعلى من الجنة انت و والديك

 اخونا ابو عون تفضل مشكورا بوضع النظام بدون حاجة لرقم الحساب في الصفحة رقم 267

----------


## ابو لاما

الاخوة الاعزاء مرفق النظام مفتوح بالسورس كود وبصراحة مؤشر الزمن لم ارفقه لاني حذفته من نظامئ وقد اثبت لي ولزبائن انظمة عون  انه لا يؤثر كثيرا في قرارات المتاجرة وليس له وزن يقاس المهم الان النظام مرفق وسوف اضع امثلة للمتاجرة به الاسبوع القادم . :Regular Smile: 
ارجو من المشرف وضع النظام في المشاركة الاولئ جنبا مع جنب للنظام الاول . :Regular Smile: 
لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## وليد الحلو

> الاخوة الاعزاء مرفق النظام مفتوح بالسورس كود وبصراحة مؤشر الزمن لم ارفقه لاني حذفته من نظامئ وقد اثبت لي ولزبائن انظمة عون  انه لا يؤثر كثيرا في قرارات المتاجرة وليس له وزن يقاس المهم الان النظام مرفق وسوف اضع امثلة للمتاجرة به الاسبوع القادم .
> ارجو من المشرف وضع النظام في المشاركة الاولئ جنبا مع جنب للنظام الاول .
> لكم كل الود والتقدير .

 حالاً أخي العزيز ،هرفقهولك في المشاركة الاولى فى الموضوع 
بالتوفيق يا أخي  
ودي وتقديري

----------


## وليد الحلو

> حالاً أخي العزيز ،هرفقهولك في المشاركة الاولى فى الموضوع 
> بالتوفيق يا أخي  
> ودي وتقديري

 تم

----------


## ابو لاما

> حالاً أخي العزيز ،هرفقهولك في المشاركة الاولى فى الموضوع   بالتوفيق يا أخي   ودي وتقديري

 تسلم عزيزي وربنا ما يحرمنا منك . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

بعد التجربة النظام جيد ولكن يعكس احيانا والاهم من ذلك انه اذا عكس على المتداول ان لا يخاف حيث ان السعر سيحترم النظام ويعود ليعطي ارباحا لا باس بها وهذا عن تجربة لذا ارجو من الاخ عرابي ان ينتقل من الفعل على الديمو الى الحقيقي وبحذر وكل انسان يتحمل مسؤولية نفسه اذ الى متى ستبقون على الديمو
نصيحة اخوية هذا النظام جيد لمن لديه اذارة راس مال صارمة فهو يعطي ارباحا في النهاية والله ولي التوفيق

----------


## femtogold4

> بعد التجربة النظام جيد ولكن يعكس احيانا والاهم من ذلك انه اذا عكس على المتداول ان لا يخاف حيث ان السعر سيحترم النظام ويعود ليعطي ارباحا لا باس بها وهذا عن تجربة لذا ارجو من الاخ عرابي ان ينتقل من الفعل على الديمو الى الحقيقي وبحذر وكل انسان يتحمل مسؤولية نفسه اذ الى متى ستبقون على الديمو
> نصيحة اخوية هذا النظام جيد لمن لديه اذارة راس مال صارمة فهو يعطي ارباحا في النهاية والله ولي التوفيق

 شهادة رائعة من افضل دكتور فى المنتدى تسلم يا حودة :Eh S(7):

----------


## القلوب المؤمنة

يا سيدي يا ابو عون وينك وليش ما ترد علينا وتعلمنا يا معلم والله حابب اتعرف عليك 
ما شاء الله عنك شو فهمان

----------


## ابو لاما

> يا ابو عون وينك وليش ما ترد علينا وتعلمنا يا معلم والله حابب اتعرف عليك 
> ما شاء الله عنك شو فهمان

  تسلم عزيزي والسيد هو الله جزاك الله الف خير . :Regular Smile: 
تسلم علئ ثقتك الغالية لكن الفهم ماهو كل شئ  :Regular Smile: 
لازم الصبر والممارسة والرضاء بالقسمة . :Regular Smile: 
وانا مريض شويه بس في تحسن الحمدلله ومنتظر السوق يفتح وحاحط كم فرصة ان شاء الله . :Regular Smile: 
المنتدئ غنئ بالمواضيع التعليمية والفطاحلة خصوصا في موجات اليوت والتحليل الكلاسيكي . :Regular Smile: 
لذلك انصحك بملازمة التعلم منهم جزاك الله الف خير . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## bokra

الف سلامة عليك اخى عرابي ان شاء الله تكون في تمام الصحة والعافيه

----------


## ابو لاما

> الف سلامة عليك اخى عرابي ان شاء الله تكون في تمام الصحة والعافيه

 الله يسلمك عزيزي لا خير الحمدلله وعكة خفيفة وتعدئ ان شاء الله . :Regular Smile:

----------


## القلوب المؤمنة

> تسلم عزيزي والسيد هو الله جزاك الله الف خير .
> تسلم علئ ثقتك الغالية لكن الفهم ماهو كل شئ 
> لازم الصبر والممارسة والرضاء بالقسمة .
> وانا مريض شويه بس في تحسن الحمدلله ومنتظر السوق يفتح وحاحط كم فرصة ان شاء الله .
> المنتدئ غنئ بالمواضيع التعليمية والفطاحلة خصوصا في موجات اليوت والتحليل الكلاسيكي .
> لذلك انصحك بملازمة التعلم منهم جزاك الله الف خير .
> لك كل الود والتقدير .

 الله يشفيك اخي ابو عون والله بتستاهل كل خير 
صحيح في فطاحلة في المنتدى في التحليل الكلاسيكي وغيره ولكن ما لخص كل شيء واغنى عنه حضرتك ونظامك  Oan4x لأنه يغني عن كل انواع التحليل وخاصة مع نظام ادارة راس المال الخاصة به الباسكت والتبريد وانا كنت مسجل معاك ورديت علي حضرتك قبل قليل باسم thebeliever كل ما اطمحه هو تعلم نظامك بدقة والتعرف على اسراره لأنة بالفعل حكاية وسأبذل كل جهد مهما كان لتعلمه بإذن الله تعالى 
ولكني اخي تشتت من الكم الهائل لمؤشرات الثقل في موضوعك هذا واختلاف حساسية ودقة كل منها عن الاخر حتى ان المؤشر المسمى بلخياط رأيته جيد احيانا واخيرا اعلانك اننا سنغض الطرف عن مؤشر التايمنج ، حاليا انا اقارن بين حوالي 5 تمبلت واعدادات مختلفة اخي.
اخي اي النسخ نستخدم رغم اني ارى ان النسخ الاولى افضل من هذا الاخير الذي يحتوي على خطوط كثير جدا مربكة وغير محددة ، يا ريت اخي لا تبخل علينا بالتوضيح كيف ندخل ومتى ومتى نستخدم اسلوب التبريد او غيره ومتى نخرج من الصفقات والله هذا النظام به خير ا كثيرا ولكن اشبهه بالسهل الممتنع ، مشكلتو انه متحرك خصوصا على الفريمات الصغيرة.
اخي اريد اجابة وافية لتساؤلاتي لو تكرمت علي وتعطفت ، لقد قمت بإضافتك عندي 
اسف على الاطالة واشكرك كثيرا اخي
وجزاك الله خير الجزاك وعافاك وشافاك ورزقك الفردوس الاعلى من الجنة و والديك

----------


## adel90

الف  سلامة عليك

----------


## ابو لاما

اخي العزيز يجب ان نصل الئ حقيقة ثابتة ونفهمها جيدا اولا الرزق علئ الله وليس علينا سوئ السعي . :Regular Smile: 
عن نظامي اعطيك فكرة عنه 
انا درست موجات اليوت والتحليل الكلاسيكي وبصراحة اظن ان مؤشر مركز الثقل هو جامع الاثنين مع بعض . :Regular Smile: 
موجات اليوت متعبة جداوعاوز طولة بال ومتابعة دقيقة  والكلاسيكي وجوه كثيرة بس في شي يجمعهم هي نسب الفايبوناتشي . :Regular Smile: 
خطوط مركز الثقل بتتشارك مع الكلاسيكي واليوت في انها بتتحرك وفق ارقام محددة مع السعر ممكن عن طريق جعلها فايبوناتشئ انك تنتج طريقة جديدة للمتاجرة وهي طريقة مؤشر مركز الثقل وتتشارك مع الانف ذكرهم في الفايبوناتشئ . :Regular Smile: 
الخطوط مع تحرك السعر بتحدد لك مستويات فايبوناتشئ معينة والتسارع هنا بياثر مع الزمن يعنئ السعر اذا ارتفع زيادة عن المدئ المحدد بالنسبة للزمنب يوصل مستوئ معين  بيكون في فرط شراء او بيع وهنا تدخل انت عشان تربح السيولة الزيادة الغير موجه الدخلت دي . :Regular Smile: 
في حقيقة لازم نعرفها كلنا نحن كلنا بنكسب من ناس بتخسر والسعر بيتحرك ضد الطرف الاضعف وانك تحدد وقت دخول السيولة المفرطة هو المهم وانا عندي عدة قواعد بس حلخصها لكم ان شاء الله . :Regular Smile: 
النظام فيه خير كثير ان شاء الله وانا عندي قاعدة ذهبية حاحطها لكم ان شاء الله وحتريحكم كلكم ان شا ءالله . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

كمان ادارة المال مهمة جدا وهاشرح كيفية ادارة راس المال مع استراتيجية مركز الثقل ان شاء الله . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

بصراحة اعتمادنا حيكون علئ الله اولا ثم ادارة صارمة لراس المال . :Regular Smile: 
الارقام هذه كيف وصلت لها انا 
انا الارقام هذه اعتمد علئ عدة قواعد في الوصول لها 
1-تكون رقم فيبوناتشئ ذهبي او مضاعفات للذهبي 
2-مراقبة حركة السعر السابقة والحاضرة .
3-التجربة بحساب حقيقي .
4-انا مؤمن بان الطريقة ناجحة ومؤمن ان الارقام قد تحتاج تحديث اذا حدث تغيير جذري في الترند .
5-لدي قواعد خاصة احتفظ بها في الوقت الحالي .
6-ربط التحليل الكلاسيكي القديم وتحليل اليوت بمؤشر الثقل 
بصراحة كلنا عارفين بلخياط طرح نظامه مجانا وفي التوقيت دا بالذات مع نجاح نظامي بالنسبة لبعض الاشخاص وغير كذا القوانين للفوركس في مرحلة تغيير كمان الغاء هيدج وتقليل رافعة وشرط fifo كل دا بيؤدي للتساءول .
هل طرح بلخياط لنظامه محاولة لاخماد الطريقة والنظرية باثبات فشل النظام الاساسي المستخدم لها مع انني وصلني ايميل ان المؤشر مش لبلخياط بل لروسي وبلخياط ادعئ انه هو العمله . :Regular Smile: 
هل القوانين الجديدة للرافعة والهيدج لالغاء وفايفو لالغاء فن ادارة المال البيتطور . :Regular Smile: 
في تساءولات كثيرة وهنا حنحدد الصح من الغلط ان شاء الله . :Regular Smile: 
لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

الئ الشارت 
لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## الوضيء

*السلام عليكم 
اخي واستاذي عرابي ( ابو عون ) انا من اشد المعجبين بك و بعملك 
لقد تم قراءة الموضوع من اولة الى اخرة 
انا عندي مشكلة بان الشموع في مؤشر الزمن لاتضهر
واصل لاتنظر لمن يحارب النجاح والتميز
لك مني كامل احترامي*

----------


## Dr.Ashraf

ألف سلامه عليك...يازميلى العزيز..

----------


## القلوب المؤمنة

> اخي العزيز يجب ان نصل الئ حقيقة ثابتة ونفهمها جيدا اولا الرزق علئ الله وليس علينا سوئ السعي .
> عن نظامي اعطيك فكرة عنه 
> انا درست موجات اليوت والتحليل الكلاسيكي وبصراحة اظن ان مؤشر مركز الثقل هو جامع الاثنين مع بعض .
> موجات اليوت متعبة جداوعاوز طولة بال ومتابعة دقيقة  والكلاسيكي وجوه كثيرة بس في شي يجمعهم هي نسب الفايبوناتشي .
> خطوط مركز الثقل بتتشارك مع الكلاسيكي واليوت في انها بتتحرك وفق ارقام محددة مع السعر ممكن عن طريق جعلها فايبوناتشئ انك تنتج طريقة جديدة للمتاجرة وهي طريقة مؤشر مركز الثقل وتتشارك مع الانف ذكرهم في الفايبوناتشئ .
> الخطوط مع تحرك السعر بتحدد لك مستويات فايبوناتشئ معينة والتسارع هنا بياثر مع الزمن يعنئ السعر اذا ارتفع زيادة عن المدئ المحدد بالنسبة للزمنب يوصل مستوئ معين  بيكون في فرط شراء او بيع وهنا تدخل انت عشان تربح السيولة الزيادة الغير موجه الدخلت دي .
> في حقيقة لازم نعرفها كلنا نحن كلنا بنكسب من ناس بتخسر والسعر بيتحرك ضد الطرف الاضعف وانك تحدد وقت دخول السيولة المفرطة هو المهم وانا عندي عدة قواعد بس حلخصها لكم ان شاء الله . النظام فيه خير كثير ان شاء الله وانا عندي قاعدة ذهبية حاحطها لكم ان شاء الله وحتريحكم كلكم ان شا ءالله .

 ننتظر على احر من الجمر

----------


## ابو لاما

> الئ الشارت 
> لكم كل الود والتقدير .

 الئ الان اليورو دولار حقق حوالئ 150 نقطة . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> *السلام عليكم*  *اخي واستاذي عرابي ( ابو عون ) انا من اشد المعجبين بك و بعملك*  *لقد تم قراءة الموضوع من اولة الى اخرة*  *انا عندي مشكلة بان الشموع في مؤشر الزمن لاتضهر* *واصل لاتنظر لمن يحارب النجاح والتميز*  *لك مني كامل احترامي*

 وعليكم السلام اخي العزيز وجزاك الله الف خير وان شاء الله اكون عند حسن ظنكم . :Regular Smile: 
مؤشر الزمن للاسف لم اعد استخدمه وقد حذفته من جهازي حتئ ولذلك اتصل بالاخوة المتخصصين في المؤشرات لعلك تجده معهم بتعديلات جيدة لكني جربته فترة طويلة و لم يثبت فعاليته . :Regular Smile: 
وشكرا لك واوعدك انك لن تحتاج لمؤشر الزمن معنا . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> ألف سلامه عليك...يازميلى العزيز..

  الله يسلمك يا دكتور اشرف . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> ننتظر على احر من الجمر

  السر ذكرته في المثال الاول وهو وجود تشبع شراءئ او بيعي قبل الدخول  
يعني اذا تشبع شراءئ نحاول ندخل بيع في اقرب فرصة ممكنة واذا لم يتشبع نواصل البيع كما في مثال اليورو الدولار السابق والعكس صحيح في التشبع البيعي . :Regular Smile: 
حاحط له مثال ان شاء الله . :Regular Smile: 
لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## 4x1y

أخي العزيز عرابي ...ما الفرق بين نظامك القديم والجديد ؟ هل مؤشر مركز الثقل القديم ما زال صالحاً ؟ شكراً

----------


## ابو لاما

> أخي العزيز عرابي ...ما الفرق بين نظامك القديم والجديد ؟ هل مؤشر مركز الثقل القديم ما زال صالحاً ؟ شكراً

 اخي العزيز النظامين يعملان الاختلاف في الحساسية فقط . :Regular Smile:

----------


## 4x1y

من فيهم الأفضل المؤشر القديم أو الجديد ؟  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابو لاما

> من فيهم الأفضل المؤشر القديم أو الجديد ؟

  الافضل الجديد طبعا لاني اخرجته بعد عراك في السوق الحقيقي لستة اشهر . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## muhannad22

اخي عرابي ركبت المؤشر لكن لم يعمل ما المشكلة ؟

----------


## ابو لاما

> اخي عرابي ركبت المؤشر لكن لم يعمل ما المشكلة ؟

 اتفضل المؤشرات مع التمبلت مرفقة  . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## القلوب المؤمنة

> الافضل الجديد طبعا لاني اخرجته بعد عراك في السوق الحقيقي لستة اشهر .
> لك كل الود والتقدير .

 اشكرك أخي كثيرا زلكن النسجة الجديدة تحتوي على كثير من الخطوط المربكة 
اخي قلت ان هناك اسلوب سيريحنا كثيرا فما هو  وما بال الاسرار ؟ 
يبدو انني تجاوزت الحدود ارجو المعذرة 
جزاك الله الفردوس الاعلى من الجنة

----------


## ابو لاما

> اشكرك أخي كثيرا زلكن النسجة الجديدة تحتوي على كثير من الخطوط المربكة 
> اخي قلت ان هناك اسلوب سيريحنا كثيرا فما هو وما بال الاسرار ؟ 
> يبدو انني تجاوزت الحدود ارجو المعذرة 
> جزاك الله الفردوس الاعلى من الجنة

 اخي العزيز التشبع السعري هو السر الذهبي وارجو منك ان تراجع مثال اليورو دولار الذئ حقق ال 200 نقطة المنشودةوما زال يحقق . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## القلوب المؤمنة

جزاك الله خير الجزاء اخي 
انا بالفعل دخلت عليها فرصة اليورو وحققت اهدافها
سأتابع معك لحظة بلحظة لأتمكن من هذا المؤشر الرهيب و يا ريت لا تبخل علينا بالشرح مع الامثلة
اشكرك أخي

----------


## muhannad22

جزاك الله خيرا اخي عرابي اشتغل المؤشر تمام 
تحياتي لك

----------


## eleon

السلام عليكم 
هل يوجد شرح مفصل لهذه الاستراتيجية الرائعة 
لك كل الشكر يا استاذ الفاضل :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم 
> هل يوجد شرح مفصل لهذه الاستراتيجية الرائعة 
> لك كل الشكر يا استاذ الفاضل

 اخي العزيز الموضوع كله شرح للاستراتيجية راجع الموضوع وابداء بالديمو وتابع الامثلة وان شاء الله تجيدها في اقصر وقت ممكن  . :Regular Smile:

----------


## الوضيء

*استاذي عرابي
يوجد مؤشر عند ادراجة يعمل خط هل هو يمثل الترند هو COG*

----------


## 4x1y

أخي عرابي، أنت تقول النظام سهل ولكن لم أعرف شخصاً واحداً يستفيد منه في تجارته لأنه غامض.... أحياناً يعطيك تشبع بيع على الديلي في نفس الوقت تشبع شراء على الأربع ساعات ... لم نجن منه إلى الخسارة ... فما هو سر إستخدامه، إن كان هناك سر ؟

----------


## ايهاب خالد

ماشاء الله استراتجية ممتازة

----------


## الـوليد

بودي اطرح عليك سؤال اخ عرابي خصوصا اني ماحب التفاصيل الكثيره للاستراتيجيات  على ماذا تعتمد الاستراتيجيه هل على المتوسطات وماهي فكرتها ,, وهل يمكن تنفيذ فكرتها بدون اضافت مؤشرات اضافيه بل برنامج  همسه رحم الله صاحب الصوره

----------


## ابو لاما

> بودي اطرح عليك سؤال اخ عرابي خصوصا اني ماحب التفاصيل الكثيره للاستراتيجيات  على ماذا تعتمد الاستراتيجيه هل على المتوسطات وماهي فكرتها ,, وهل يمكن تنفيذ فكرتها بدون اضافت مؤشرات اضافيه بل برنامج  همسه رحم الله صاحب الصوره

 رحم الله صاحب الصورة وايانا . :Regular Smile: 
هذه الاستراتيجية تعتمد علئ مؤشر يدعئ مؤشر مركز الثقل وهو خط يرسم بمعادلة معينة مبنية علئ حركة السعر ولا يمكن تنفيذ الفكرة بدون مؤشرات . :Regular Smile:

----------


## طائر الشمال

استاذنا الكبير عرابي  
الف شكر ... عرابي دائما موجود وعطاء بلا حدود  
جزاك الله خير

----------


## الـوليد

> رحم الله صاحب الصورة وايانا .
> هذه الاستراتيجية تعتمد علئ مؤشر يدعئ مؤشر مركز الثقل وهو خط يرسم بمعادلة معينة مبنية علئ حركة السعر ولا يمكن تنفيذ الفكرة بدون مؤشرات .

 نتابع بل بدايه  ... اسم الاستراتيجيه جيد ويمثل حركت العملات

----------


## ابو لاما

> استاذنا الكبير عرابي  
> الف شكر ... عرابي دائما موجود وعطاء بلا حدود  
> جزاك الله خير

   تسلم عزيزي علئ هذه الكلمات الرائعة وتسلم وان شا ءالله اكون عند حسن ظنكم جمبعا . :Regular Smile: 
بمناسبة الكلمات الرائعة هذه عندي لك صفقة في اليورو ان شاء الله موفق فيها وهي شراء في السعر الحالئ وقف خسارة 1.4 يعنئ 30 نقطة فقط اخذ الارباح عند 1.41 . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## طائر الشمال

> تسلم عزيزي علئ هذه الكلمات الرائعة وتسلم وان شا ءالله اكون عند حسن ظنكم جمبعا .
> بمناسبة الكلمات الرائعة هذه عندي لك صفقة في اليورو ان شاء الله موفق فيها وهي شراء في السعر الحالئ وقف خسارة 1.4 يعنئ 30 نقطة فقط اخذ الارباح عند 1.41 .
> لك كل الود والتقدير .

  ========================== 
مشكور ابوعون  
وتسلم على الهديه  جزاك الله خير

----------


## strongman9999

طيب معلش عشان انا اول مرة ادخل الموضوع
نحمل موشر بلخيط
ولا موشر الزمن لبلخيط
ولا مركز الثقل
وايهم افضل واحسن
وياريت تنزل الموشرات كلها في مشاركة واحدة لاني صعب ادور في 270 صفحة
تقبل ودي واعجابي الشديد يا  اساذ عرابي
وانتا فعلا تستحق لقب استاذ
ماشاء الله عليك

----------


## طائر الشمال

> طيب معلش عشان انا اول مرة ادخل الموضوع
> نحمل موشر بلخيط
> ولا موشر الزمن لبلخيط
> ولا مركز الثقل
> وايهم افضل واحسن
> وياريت تنزل الموشرات كلها في مشاركة واحدة لاني صعب ادور في 270 صفحة
> تقبل ودي واعجابي الشديد يا اساذ عرابي
> وانتا فعلا تستحق لقب استاذ
> ماشاء الله عليك

  ===================== 
عزيزي المؤشرات موجوده في صفحة 268 
مشاركه رقم4014  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t56810-268.html

----------


## ابو لاما

> طيب معلش عشان انا اول مرة ادخل الموضوع
> نحمل موشر بلخيط
> ولا موشر الزمن لبلخيط
> ولا مركز الثقل
> وايهم افضل واحسن
> وياريت تنزل الموشرات كلها في مشاركة واحدة لاني صعب ادور في 270 صفحة
> تقبل ودي واعجابي الشديد يا اساذ عرابي
> وانتا فعلا تستحق لقب استاذ
> ماشاء الله عليك

 تسلم عزيزي . :Regular Smile: 
تفضل النظام مرفق . :Regular Smile:

----------


## mostafa_anwr

معالى الباشا انا نزلت المؤشرات وشغلتها بس ياريت شرح لكيفة الاستخدام بارك الله فيك

----------


## ahmadj

ضرب استوب الهديه
مكثور الخير ان شاء الله
وربنا يجعل ميزان حسناتك كل الثقل

----------


## ابو لاما

> ضرب استوب الهديه
> مكثور الخير ان شاء الله
> وربنا يجعل ميزان حسناتك كل الثقل

  خيرها في غيرها ان شاء الله . :Regular Smile:

----------


## atef abo sofa

اخي عون 
هل الدخوا فور ملامسة السعر للخط  سواء الاحمر  او  الاخضر او  عند اغلاق شمعة
وما هو افضل   فريم
وهل اذا لم يلامس السعر الخك ندخل في اتجاة الخط
الله يجازيك الخير

----------


## ابو لاما

> اخي عون 
> هل الدخوا فور ملامسة السعر للخط سواء الاحمر او الاخضر او عند اغلاق شمعة
> وما هو افضل فريم
> وهل اذا لم يلامس السعر الخك ندخل في اتجاة الخط
> الله يجازيك الخير

  عزيزي يكون الدخول حسب مؤشر الزمن وتنظر لعدة اطر زمنية مثلا الاطار اليومي هو غالبا تحرك السعر خلال الاطار الزمني اليومي فتنظر اليه لتحدد ما قد يحدث خلال اليومين ثم تنظر الئ الاربعة ساعات ومنه تحدد التحرك خلال البضع ساعات القادمة ثم تنظر للفريم الاقل وتجمع بين المستويات الهامة والتئ سيصل لها السعر ومؤشر الزمن بارك الله فيك ولك وسناخذ مثال الان الدولار اندكس وسنتابعه في عدة فريمات زمنية ونحلل كل فريم . :Regular Smile: 
نبداء بالاكبر دائما ونبداء بالاسبوعي نلاحظ مؤشر الزمن في حالة فرط بيع للدولار الان علئ الفريم الاسبوعي والسعر الان عند مستوئ هام جدا ارتد منه مكون خمسة شمعات اسبوعية من بينها همر مقلوبمما يوحي باننا الان في مناطق انعكاس مهمة في الدولار الاندكس والانخفاض قد ينعكس الايام القادمة الئ حالة شراء للدولار مقابل العملات الاخرئ . :Regular Smile: 
من الاسبوعي نعلم ان الترند الان يمكن ان ينعكس لصالح الدولار فناخذ حذرنا من المخاطرة الكبيرة في بيع الدولار مقابل العملات الاخرئ ونستخدم ستوب لوز ضيق ومناسب لصفقات بيع الدولار مقابل العملات الاخرئ . :Regular Smile: 
الئ الشارت  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

بالنظر للفريم اليومي الان نجد ان مؤشر الزمن في فرط شراء لكننا لم نصل بعد مستوي مرتفع بالعكس عند النظر الئ كامل الشارت نجد اننا الان في مستويات فرط بيع سابقة لوجودها عند الخط الاحمر اذن نحن بانتظار تكون مستويات ارتفاع جديدة في فريم اليومي قد تصل بالدولار اندكس الئ مستويات 85 وهذا يدعم نظرتنا التئ خرجنا بها في فريم الاسبوعي وبالتالئ سنحطاط اكثر من بيع الدولار ونتوقع الايام القادمة قوة للدولار ولكن لما كمتاجرن يومين نحتاج لفريم زمني اقل لكي نحدد المسار الفعلئ والذئ سيؤثر علئ صفقاتنا القصيرة . :Regular Smile: 
الئ الشارت . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

بالنظر لفريم الاربعة ساعات نحن الان في مستويات فرط شراء في مؤشر الزمن ولكن لم يقابلنا بعد مستوئ قوئ لفرط الشراء للبيع منه لكن نتوقع بسبب مؤشر الزمن بعض التصحيح للدولار حيث سيضعف ثم يعاود الصعود مرة اخرئ امام العملات . :Regular Smile: 
الئ الشارت . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

الحقيقة قمت بمسح لباقئ الفريمات الزمنية وارئ ان ان الدولار في طريقه لكسب المزيد من القوة رغم انني اظن اننا سنكون في حالة تذبذب وفي حالة تكون رالئ سيكون لصالح الدولار والله اعلم . :Regular Smile: 
لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## أدهم سيف الدين

:Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7): السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لقد إنتهيت الآن فقط من قراءة الموضوع بالكامل من أول صفحة إلى النهاية وعلى مدار أسبوع تقريبا وذلك لأن الموضوع على درجة كبيرة من الأهمية ويستحق الإشادة وتوجيه الشكر لشخصك الكريم وبالطبع كل من ساعد فيه فالحمد لله سبحانه ثم وافر الشكر لك على مجهودك وكل من ساعد فيه 
أنا لم أشارك من قبل فى الموضوع حتى أنهيت قراءته بالكامل . لقد إبتعدت عن الفوركس لأسباب خاصة لمدة أشهر لكنى بدأت بالعمل على النظام منذ فترة بسيطة وأعجبت به كثيرا لذلك أنا مدين لك بتوجيه الشكر والعرفان :015:  :015:  :015:

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> لقد إنتهيت الآن فقط من قراءة الموضوع بالكامل من أول صفحة إلى النهاية وعلى مدار أسبوع تقريبا وذلك لأن الموضوع على درجة كبيرة من الأهمية ويستحق الإشادة وتوجيه الشكر لشخصك الكريم وبالطبع كل من ساعد فيه فالحمد لله سبحانه ثم وافر الشكر لك على مجهودك وكل من ساعد فيه 
> أنا لم أشارك من قبل فى الموضوع حتى أنهيت قراءته بالكامل . لقد إبتعدت عن الفوركس لأسباب خاصة لمدة أشهر لكنى بدأت بالعمل على النظام منذ فترة بسيطة وأعجبت به كثيرا لذلك أنا مدين لك بتوجيه الشكر والعرفان

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته ياعزيزي ادهم . :Regular Smile: 
وشكرا لك اخئ الكريم وصراحة النظام فيه خيركثير ان شاء الله فقط يحتاج للتمرين واستخدام استراتيجية مخاطرة معينة وموفق ان شاء الله اخي الكريم . :Regular Smile: 
ولك كل الود والتقدير. :Regular Smile:

----------


## التائب اليك

السلام عليكم  ما شاء الله عليك يا عرابى الاستراتيجيه مسمعه جامد   دلوقتى انا عاوز اوصل لشرح الاستراتيجيه المعتمد لان الموضوع كبر واعتقد كان فيه تعديلات   وعاوز اعرف الاستراتيجيه حتضيف ايه لرؤيتى للشارت   ولك منى جزيل الشكر

----------


## التائب اليك

> السلام عليكم  ما شاء الله عليك يا عرابى الاستراتيجيه مسمعه جامد   دلوقتى انا عاوز اوصل لشرح الاستراتيجيه المعتمد لان الموضوع كبر واعتقد كان فيه تعديلات   وعاوز اعرف الاستراتيجيه حتضيف ايه لرؤيتى للشارت   ولك منى جزيل الشكر

   انا حملت النظام بس ياريت لو شرح بسيط للمؤشر الموجود فى النافذه المنفصله بالاسفل  والخطوط الكوجوده فوق وهل تمثل خطوط دعم ومقاومه

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم  ما شاء الله عليك يا عرابى الاستراتيجيه مسمعه جامد   دلوقتى انا عاوز اوصل لشرح الاستراتيجيه المعتمد لان الموضوع كبر واعتقد كان فيه تعديلات   وعاوز اعرف الاستراتيجيه حتضيف ايه لرؤيتى للشارت   ولك منى جزيل الشكر

 تسلم عزيزي . :Regular Smile:    

> انا حملت النظام بس ياريت لو شرح بسيط للمؤشر الموجود فى النافذه المنفصله بالاسفل   والخطوط الكوجوده فوق وهل تمثل خطوط دعم ومقاومه

 اخي العزيز المؤشر بالاسفل هو مؤشر زمن وهو معادلة لارتفاع السعر وانخفاضه تظهر السعر في شكل شموع وهو رهيب جدا اذا احسن استخدمه ومن ميزاته انه يعكس الحالية للسعر يعني اذا تكونت الشمعة في الجزء الاعلئ فهذا يعنئ ان السعر في حالة صعود وسيتم صعوده ويمكن ان تتغير الشمعة فيما بعد لاسفل لتبين لك ان السعر سوف ينخفض وهكذا . :Regular Smile: 
بالنسبة للمستويات هي مستويات مهمة جدا سوف تلاحظ احترام السعر لها انصحك فقط بتتبع عملة واحدة فقط ومراقبة فريم الدقيقة والخمسة دقائق ومراقبة كيفية تعامل السعر مع هذه المستويات وقس علئ ذلك الفريمات الاخرئ وربنا يوفقك . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## الصاروخ

الاخ العزيز عرابى انا برده لسه اول يوم وعايز اعرف شرح مؤشر الزمن وكيفيه استخدامه  ومن اين انزله وكذلك موشر الخياط وتقبل ودى واحترامى وارجو منك سعه الصدر :Icon26:  :Hands:  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابو لاما

> الاخ العزيز عرابى انا برده لسه اول يوم وعايز اعرف شرح مؤشر الزمن وكيفيه استخدامه ومن اين انزله وكذلك موشر الخياط وتقبل ودى واحترامى وارجو منك سعه الصدر

 يا هلا عزيزي الصاروخ  :Regular Smile: 
المؤشرات مرفقة واريدك تقوم بديمو لعدة اشهر تراقب كيفية تعامل السعر مع المستويات ومؤشر الزمن . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## التائب اليك

> تسلم عزيزي .   
> اخي العزيز المؤشر بالاسفل هو مؤشر زمن وهو معادلة لارتفاع السعر وانخفاضه تظهر السعر في شكل شموع وهو رهيب جدا اذا احسن استخدمه ومن ميزاته انه يعكس الحالية للسعر يعني اذا تكونت الشمعة في الجزء الاعلئ فهذا يعنئ ان السعر في حالة صعود وسيتم صعوده ويمكن ان تتغير الشمعة فيما بعد لاسفل لتبين لك ان السعر سوف ينخفض وهكذا .
> بالنسبة للمستويات هي مستويات مهمة جدا سوف تلاحظ احترام السعر لها انصحك فقط بتتبع عملة واحدة فقط ومراقبة فريم الدقيقة والخمسة دقائق ومراقبة كيفية تعامل السعر مع هذه المستويات وقس علئ ذلك الفريمات الاخرئ وربنا يوفقك .
> لك كل الود والتقدير .

   جزيت خيرا وان شاء الله سيتم تجربته    تحياتى لشخصك الكريم  :Eh S(7):

----------


## الصاروخ

> يا هلا عزيزي الصاروخ 
> المؤشرات مرفقة واريدك تقوم بديمو لعدة اشهر تراقب كيفية تعامل السعر مع المستويات ومؤشر الزمن .
> لك كل الود والتقدير .

  لك منىكل الود والاحترام والتقدير :Ongue: بلنسبه لمؤشر الزمن لما بفكه بتنزل ملفات كثير مش عارف اركب انه فيهم :Cry Smile: ومعلش عتقل عليك ياريت تقلى على اشارت البيع والشراء للمؤشرين انا عارف ان بعد الغلاسه دى منى انت عايز تعملى كده :Boxing:  :Boxing: حقيقى مع الشكر منتظر الردعلى احر من الجمر

----------


## ابو لاما

> لك منىكل الود والاحترام والتقديربلنسبه لمؤشر الزمن لما بفكه بتنزل ملفات كثير مش عارف اركب انه فيهمومعلش عتقل عليك ياريت تقلى على اشارت البيع والشراء للمؤشرين انا عارف ان بعد الغلاسه دى منى انت عايز تعملى كدهحقيقى مع الشكر منتظر الردعلى احر من الجمر

 اخي العزيز هذا النظام كامل استخدمه كله حط المؤشرات في ملف المؤشرات واستخدم التمبلت . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## الصاروخ

> اخي العزيز هذا النظام كامل استخدمه كله حط المؤشرات في ملف المؤشرات واستخدم التمبلت .
> لك كل الود والتقدير .

 الاخ العزيز والاستاذ عرابى بعد لف ودوران نزلت التمبل وفتحته على الشارت بس مش عارف احدد عليه اشارت البيع والشراء وكذلك مؤشر الخياط  :Cry Smile: برجاء ارشادى الى الرابط الموجود عليه شرح استخدام كلى المؤشرين الاثنين وتقبل ودى وخالص تحياتى :Inlove:  :Icon26:  :Eh S(7): وياريت متزهقش وتعمل لى كده :Boxing:

----------


## ابو لاما

> الاخ العزيز والاستاذ عرابى بعد لف ودوران نزلت التمبل وفتحته على الشارت بس مش عارف احدد عليه اشارت البيع والشراء وكذلك مؤشر الخياط برجاء ارشادى الى الرابط الموجود عليه شرح استخدام كلى المؤشرين الاثنين وتقبل ودى وخالص تحياتىوياريت متزهقش وتعمل لى كده

 عزيزي الموضوع كله شرح مثل ما قلت لك لا تستعجل وخذ وقتك في قراءة الموضوع والتدريب . :Regular Smile:

----------


## الصاروخ

انا بداءت اقراء الموضوع اليوم ولم استطع اكماله وجربته على فريم الساعه ومش لاقى اقل من كلمه رررررراااااااااائع :015: جزاك الله خير وتقبل ودى واحترامى وتحياتى اقبل ما تقول فريم اربع ساعات وليس الساعه

----------


## الصاروخ

الاستاذ عرابى هل تعتبر هذه فرصه شراء ارجو التصحيح

----------


## الصاروخ

وهذه ايضا :016:

----------


## الصاروخ

ودى كمان مع ملاحظه ان كل :Eh S(7):  ما سبق للمتابعه تقبل احترامى

----------


## الصاروخ

الشارت اهو

----------


## الصاروخ

ومتابعه هذه

----------


## ابو لاما

لا بد ان تنظر للقالب الزمني الاكبر وترئ هل السعر الان عند مستوئ هام وقابل للارتداد وحاول ان تركز علئ عملة واحدة فقط . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## الصاروخ

فرصه للمتابعه والتحيح استاذ عرابى

----------


## ابو لاما

> فرصه للمتابعه والتحيح استاذ عرابى

 اخي العزيز السعر لم يصل بعد الخط الازرق او الاخضر المتقطع في الجوانب  :Regular Smile: 
انصحك بالمتاجرة بفريم الدقيقة والخمسة دقائق بالديمو حتئ تفهم النظام بصورة فاعلة . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## الصاروخ

> اخي العزيز السعر لم يصل بعد الخط الازرق او الاخضر المتقطع في الجوانب 
> انصحك بالمتاجرة بفريم الدقيقة والخمسة دقائق بالديمو حتئ تفهم النظام بصورة فاعلة .
> لك كل الود والتقدير .

  الاخ العزيز عرابى لك منى كل الود والتقدير والاحترام :Asvc:  انا لازلت فى بدايه قراءه الاستراتيجه فى الصفحه30 تحديدا  :Cry Smile: ولم اعرف بالطبع جميع شروط النظام  :No3: واتمنى من احد الخوه الافاضل ذكر شروط الدخول والخروج توفيرا للوقت والجهد وجزاه الله عنى خيراا :Eh S(7):  ارجو ان يتسع صدروك لى ولغيرى لك منى كل الحترام :Inlove:  :Icon26:

----------


## ابوبدريه

> الاخ العزيز عرابى لك منى كل الود والتقدير والاحترام انا لازلت فى بدايه قراءه الاستراتيجه فى الصفحه30 تحديدا ولم اعرف بالطبع جميع شروط النظام واتمنى من احد الخوه الافاضل ذكر شروط الدخول والخروج توفيرا للوقت والجهد وجزاه الله عنى خيراا ارجو ان يتسع صدروك لى ولغيرى لك منى كل الحترام

 وانا كمان مازلت اقرأ وكل صفحه يطلع مؤشر جديد
جزاك الله خير ياستاذ ابوعون وجزاكم الله خير يامتفاعلين مع الموضوع 
بس ياليت انته او اي حد من الاخوان يعطينا اخر تمبليت ومؤشرات 
وشرح لو بسيط عنها  
الله يجعل ما تقومون به من عمل في ميزان حسناتكم امين

----------


## ابو لاما

> الاخ العزيز عرابى لك منى كل الود والتقدير والاحترام انا لازلت فى بدايه قراءه الاستراتيجه فى الصفحه30 تحديدا ولم اعرف بالطبع جميع شروط النظام واتمنى من احد الخوه الافاضل ذكر شروط الدخول والخروج توفيرا للوقت والجهد وجزاه الله عنى خيراا ارجو ان يتسع صدروك لى ولغيرى لك منى كل الحترام

  

> وانا كمان مازلت اقرأ وكل صفحه يطلع مؤشر جديد
> جزاك الله خير ياستاذ ابوعون وجزاكم الله خير يامتفاعلين مع الموضوع  بس ياليت انته او اي حد من الاخوان يعطينا اخر تمبليت ومؤشرات 
> وشرح لو بسيط عنها   الله يجعل ما تقومون به من عمل في ميزان حسناتكم امين

 اخوتي الاعزاء ارجو انكم تتابعوا حركة السعر مع الفريمات الزمنية الصغير مثل الدقيقة والخمسة دقائق وستفهمون طريقة تعامل السعر مع المستويات الاكبر كذلك ثم تتاجر عند المستويات في الفريمات الاكبر او سكالبنج في الفريمات الاصغر . :Regular Smile: 
القواعد هي بسيط البيع عند وصول السعر الئ الخط الازرق المتقطع الاعلئ او الشراء عند وصوله للخط المتقطع الاخضر في اي فريم زمني لكن لكل قاعدة شواز وتصحيح السعر يفرق حسب الفريم الاكبر للفريم الاصغر لذلك النظام يحتاج لمتابعة وتدريب ديمو حتئ تتعود عليه . :Regular Smile: 
مرفق النظام مرة اخرئ . :Regular Smile: 
لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابوبدريه

ياسلام عليك يابوعون الله يعطيك الصحه والعافيه  
بس طلب اخير لوسمحت  
لدينا 11 ملف تنتهي ب mg4 اين نضعها 
ولدينا 1 ملف ينتهي ب ex4 اين نضعه 
ولدينا 1 ملف ينتهي ب tpl اين نضعه 
وهل المجموع 13  وميتاتريدر فكسيم يصلح نشتغل عليه 
وشكراً لردك وتوجيهاتك

----------


## الصاروخ

> اخوتي الاعزاء ارجو انكم تتابعوا حركة السعر مع الفريمات الزمنية الصغير مثل الدقيقة والخمسة دقائق وستفهمون طريقة تعامل السعر مع المستويات الاكبر كذلك ثم تتاجر عند المستويات في الفريمات الاكبر او سكالبنج في الفريمات الاصغر .
> القواعد هي بسيط البيع عند وصول السعر الئ الخط الازرق المتقطع الاعلئ او الشراء عند وصوله للخط المتقطع الاخضر في اي فريم زمني لكن لكل قاعدة شواز وتصحيح السعر يفرق حسب الفريم الاكبر للفريم الاصغر لذلك النظام يحتاج لمتابعة وتدريب ديمو حتئ تتعود عليه .
> مرفق النظام مرة اخرئ .
> لكم كل الود والتقدير .

 ايو كده تشكر اخى العزيز  :015: بس لو توضح حتت تصحيح  :Hands: السعر يبقى جزاك الله خيرااا :Good:  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابو لاما

> ياسلام عليك يابوعون الله يعطيك الصحه والعافيه  
> بس طلب اخير لوسمحت  
> لدينا 11 ملف تنتهي ب mg4 اين نضعها 
> ولدينا 1 ملف ينتهي ب ex4 اين نضعه 
> ولدينا 1 ملف ينتهي ب tpl اين نضعه 
> وهل المجموع 13 وميتاتريدر فكسيم يصلح نشتغل عليه 
> وشكراً لردك وتوجيهاتك

 اخ العزيز كل الملفات ضعها في indicator  تجده في expert تجده في ملف المنصة ما عدا المنتهئ ب tpl تضعه في template تجده في ملف المنصة الاساسي كذلك بالنسبة لافضل منصة هي التريد حملها من هنا www.alforex.com    

> ايو كده تشكر اخى العزيز بس لو توضح حتت تصحيح السعر يبقى جزاك الله خيرااا

 عزيزي التصحيح يعتمد علئ الهدف المتوقع في الفريم الاكبر يعني مثلا السعر كسر الخط في المنتصف في الفريم الصغير للفريم اليومي تنظر للاربعةساعات لترئ اين يمكن ان يصل اي المستوئ القادم الذئ يمكن ان يصله قبل ان يرتد او يصحح وهكذا ومع مؤشر الزمن تحدد حالة السعر الان هل هو فرط شراء او فرط بيع وتخيل النظام كخريطة تحكم تنقلاتك حين وصول السعر لمنطقة معينة وتعديها في فريم كبير فاين يمكن ان يصل في الفريم لاصغر حتئ يرتد من مستوئ مهم وهكذاو باستخدام مخاطرة صغيرة سوف تكون من الرابحين ان شاء الله . :Regular Smile: د
لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## القلوب المؤمنة

هل هذا  النظام هو النظام الذي تبيعة استاذ ابو عون بالضبط
قبل فترة وجيزة قلت بلاش من مؤشر الزمن واراك تضعه الان مرة اخرى في الابديت
ما الامر؟
جزاك الله كل خير وبركة

----------


## القلوب المؤمنة

شباب نصيحة مش غلط تتصفحوا الموضوع جميعه رغم انه يحتاج الى ما لا يقل عن اربعة ايام اذا ما تم التركيز به والتصفح يوميا بمدة لا تقل عن 10 ساعات لأنه يعتبر مدرسة ويفيدك في مجال الفوركس كله لما يحتوي من مشاركات ومؤشرات وافكار، وهذا ما قمت به انا والله مش غلط فعلا مدرسة...
اما من اراد زبدة الكلام هو نظام ابو عون الحالي تابعوه ديمو على الفريمات الصغيرة وقارنوا بينها ،حيث ليس من الاهمية بمكان تصفح الموضوع بكاملة لكي تتقنوا الموضوع إطلاقا

----------


## الصاروخ

> اخ العزيز كل الملفات ضعها في indicator تجده في expert تجده في ملف المنصة ما عدا المنتهئ ب tpl تضعه في template تجده في ملف المنصة الاساسي كذلك بالنسبة لافضل منصة هي التريد حملها من هنا www.alforex.com    
> عزيزي التصحيح يعتمد علئ الهدف المتوقع في الفريم الاكبر يعني مثلا السعر كسر الخط في المنتصف في الفريم الصغير للفريم اليومي تنظر للاربعةساعات لترئ اين يمكن ان يصل اي المستوئ القادم الذئ يمكن ان يصله قبل ان يرتد او يصحح وهكذا ومع مؤشر الزمن تحدد حالة السعر الان هل هو فرط شراء او فرط بيع وتخيل النظام كخريطة تحكم تنقلاتك حين وصول السعر لمنطقة معينة وتعديها في فريم كبير فاين يمكن ان يصل في الفريم لاصغر حتئ يرتد من مستوئ مهم وهكذاو باستخدام مخاطرة صغيرة سوف تكون من الرابحين ان شاء الله .د
> لكم كل الود والتقدير .

  نشكرك اخى الكريم ونتمنى ان يجزيك الله من عنده بما هو اهله  ونتمى عندما نرسل لك شارات للتصحيح ان نجد منك سعه صدر كما اعطاك الله سعه عقل ولك منى كل الود والحترام ولا اجد ما اعبر به لك عن شكرى

----------


## ابو لاما

> هل هذا النظام هو النظام الذي تبيعة استاذ ابو عون بالضبط
> قبل فترة وجيزة قلت بلاش من مؤشر الزمن واراك تضعه الان مرة اخرى في الابديت
> ما الامر؟
> جزاك الله كل خير وبركة

 اخي العزيز النظام الان اصبح مجانا لتعم الفائدة 
بالنسبة لمؤشر الزمن ليس له اهمية كبيرة جدا لكن يمكن ان يستخدم كمساعد لذلك ارفقته واحاول سبر اغواره الان وحاولوا انتم معي ايضاء  . :Regular Smile:    

> شباب نصيحة مش غلط تتصفحوا الموضوع جميعه رغم انه يحتاج الى ما لا يقل عن اربعة ايام اذا ما تم التركيز به والتصفح يوميا بمدة لا تقل عن 10 ساعات لأنه يعتبر مدرسة ويفيدك في مجال الفوركس كله لما يحتوي من مشاركات ومؤشرات وافكار، وهذا ما قمت به انا والله مش غلط فعلا مدرسة...
> اما من اراد زبدة الكلام هو نظام ابو عون الحالي تابعوه ديمو على الفريمات الصغيرة وقارنوا بينها ،حيث ليس من الاهمية بمكان تصفح الموضوع بكاملة لكي تتقنوا الموضوع إطلاقا

 بالفعل متابعة في الفريمات الصغيرة تكفئ لكي تتقن النظام وموفق ان شاء الله . :Regular Smile:    

> نشكرك اخى الكريم ونتمنى ان يجزيك الله من عنده بما هو اهله ونتمى عندما نرسل لك شارات للتصحيح ان نجد منك سعه صدر كما اعطاك الله سعه عقل ولك منى كل الود والحترام ولا اجد ما اعبر به لك عن شكرى

 جزاك الله الف خير اخي الكريم وان شاء الله ابذل ما في جهدي . :Regular Smile: 
تقبلوا ودي وتقديري. :Regular Smile:

----------


## الصاروخ

ندخل عمليه بيع ام ماذا اخى ابو عون

----------


## ابو لاما

> ندخل عمليه بيع ام ماذا اخى ابو عون

 ادخل شراء عزيزي لانه كسر خط المنتصف في الاسبوعي ويمكن يواصل الئ 89 بس استخدم مخاطرة صغيرة لانك احتمال تعانئ شوية ارتداد الئ 83.60 حسب فريم النصف ساعة ممكن تدخل الان بجزء وتعزز من منطقة اقل ب100 نقطة مثلا لتوقف الخسارة عند 82 وهي النقطة التئ اذا وصلها السعر تعنئ ان السيناريو قد انعكس وهناك تصحيح قد يصل الئ 77 حسب فريم اليومي . :Regular Smile: 
لك كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## القلزم

ياليت يابو عون اخر اصدار من المواشرات الاستراتيجيه مع التمبلت لو تكرمت

----------


## ابو لاما

> ياليت يابو عون اخر اصدار من المواشرات الاستراتيجيه مع التمبلت لو تكرمت

 تفضل اخي الكريم . :Regular Smile:

----------


## القلزم

> تفضل اخي الكريم .

   
بارك الله فيك

----------


## القلزم

اذا طلع الشارت عندي بهذا الشكل  
هل يعني ان كذا كل المؤاشرات موجوده وكل شي تمام

----------


## القلوب المؤمنة

> اذا طلع الشارت عندي بهذا الشكل  
> هل يعني ان كذا كل المؤاشرات موجوده وكل شي تمام

 هذه نسخة قديمة
النظام اللي ارفقه ابو عون افضل مع السوق
كل التحية

----------


## ابو لاما

السلام عليكم اخوتي 
احد الكودات التئ ارفقتها بها منبه مزعج ظهر لي فجاءة يبدو انني لم اسمحه في ملف واحد طبعا للمبرمجين يمكن التخلص منه بسهولة . :Regular Smile: 
المهم الان النظام مرفق من دون اي خطاء ان شاء الله . :Regular Smile: 
الرجاء من المشرف وضعه في المشاركة الاولئ . :Regular Smile: 
لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## Jmeel

أخي عرابي  كنت نزلت التمبل  قبل حوالي 3 أسابيع    واليوم  هذا  الملف فيه  3  تمبل   فماهو  الأختلاف مع التمبل السابق   وكذلك أيش الفرق الحالي  وليه  3  تمبل  وأيهم أفضل .  جزاك الله خير

----------


## ابو لاما

> أخي عرابي كنت نزلت التمبل قبل حوالي 3 أسابيع واليوم هذا الملف فيه 3 تمبل فماهو الأختلاف مع التمبل السابق وكذلك أيش الفرق الحالي وليه 3 تمبل وأيهم أفضل . جزاك الله خير

 كل تمبلت له استخدام معين 
template TT  يستخدم في المتاجرة  العامة السكالبنج و المتاجرة في الفريمات الكبيرة 
template  PP  يستخدم للمتاجرة بالاوامر المعلقة 
التمبلت الثالث تمبلت عام . :Regular Smile:

----------


## القلوب المؤمنة

اعتذر على التأخير

----------


## القلزم

> كل تمبلت له استخدام معين 
> template TT يستخدم في المتاجرة العامة السكالبنج و المتاجرة في الفريمات الكبيرة 
> template PP يستخدم للمتاجرة بالاوامر المعلقة 
> التمبلت الثالث تمبلت عام .

  
اخوي ابو عون هل يوجد تمبلت لفريم الدقيقه بالاخص او الخمس الدقايق

----------


## القلزم

> اعتذر على التأخير

   
الله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## ابو لاما

> اخوي ابو عون هل يوجد تمبلت لفريم الدقيقه بالاخص او الخمس الدقايق

 هلا عزيزي في نظام كامل للسكالبنج تفضل مرفق . :Regular Smile: 
يستخدم لفريم الدقيقة والخمس دقيقة الشراء والبيع من الخطوط الزرقاء والخضراء قبل الحمراء . :Regular Smile: 
لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## القلزم

> هلا عزيزي في نظام كامل للسكالبنج تفضل مرفق .
> يستخدم لفريم الدقيقة والخمس دقيقة الشراء والبيع من الخطوط الزرقاء والخضراء قبل الحمراء .
> لكم كل الود والتقدير .

  
الله يعافيك ويسلمك  
مشاء الله الرد طوالي  
بيض الله وجهك

----------


## ابو لاما

> الله يعافيك ويسلمك  
> مشاء الله الرد طوالي  
> بيض الله وجهك

 الله يخليك عزيزي . :Regular Smile: 
للاسف نظام السكالبنج المرفق الاخير ايضاء به نفس الخطاء السابق لذلك تم تعديله ارجو من المشرف حذف السابق واضافة هذا النظام الئ النظام الاساسي في المشاركة الاولئ وشكرا للاخ عيناوي للابد لتنبيهي . :Regular Smile: 
واعذروني مش بايدي مشغول جدا وعلئ سفر كمان . :Regular Smile: 
لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابوبدريه

أخواني كيف الغي التنبيه الصوتي  
والله ازعاج وما عرفت طريقة الغائه

----------


## ابو لاما

> أخواني كيف الغي التنبيه الصوتي  
> والله ازعاج وما عرفت طريقة الغائه

 اخي خطاء فني اعتذر مرة اخرئ النظام مرفق من دون التنبيه . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابوبدريه

تسلم والله يابوعون 
هل نظام الفريمات الصغيره يختلف عن نظام الفريمات الاكبر  
والا هو نفسه لاني شفت رد لك على احد الاخوان تتكلم عن نظام للفريمات الصغير 
الله يجزاك خير

----------


## ابو لاما

> تسلم والله يابوعون 
> هل نظام الفريمات الصغيره يختلف عن نظام الفريمات الاكبر  
> والا هو نفسه لاني شفت رد لك على احد الاخوان تتكلم عن نظام للفريمات الصغير 
> الله يجزاك خير

  نعم اخي نظام السكالبنج للدقيقة والخمسة دقائق تجده مرفق في الصفحة الحالية . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابوبدريه

شكرا ياستاذ ابو عون  شكرا جزيلا 
اللع يكتب لك الاجر

----------


## ramy-abolail

> نعم اخي نظام السكالبنج للدقيقة والخمسة دقائق تجده مرفق في الصفحة الحالية .

 والله يا اخ عرابي  شوية شرح مع الصوره .......بدي اغلبك  :Big Grin:

----------


## ابو لاما

> والله يا اخ عرابي شوية شرح مع الصوره .......بدي اغلبك

 الشرح قريبا عزيزي والله لساتي واصل السودان مدني بعد رحلة هدت حيلي وجسمي كله مكسر والالام مفاصل مش عارف دي ملاريا كانت بانتظاري مع المستقبلين والمشجعين علئ المطار ولا ايش  :Big Grin: 
هربنا من انفلونزا الما يتسمئ الله يستر لا تتلاقنا حمئ الما تتسمئ  :Regular Smile: 
اديني شوية وقت خليني اروق شوية بتشديد الواو  :Big Grin: 
لكم كل الود والتقدير  :Asvc:

----------


## ramy-abolail

> الشرح قريبا عزيزي والله لساتي واصل السودان مدني بعد رحلة هدت حيلي وجسمي كله مكسر والالام مفاصل مش عارف دي ملاريا كانت بانتظاري مع المستقبلين والمشجعين علئ المطار ولا ايش 
> هربنا من انفلونزا الما يتسمئ الله يستر لا تتلاقنا حمئ الما تتسمئ 
> اديني شوية وقت خليني اروق شوية بتشديد الواو 
> لكم كل الود والتقدير

 الحمد الله علي سلامه
خذ راحتك اخي عرابي

----------


## ابوبدريه

الف الحمد الله على السلامه يابو عون 
واحنا بانتظارك وقت ماتفضى تشرح لنا

----------


## الوضيء

*سلامتك  الف سلامة ياستاذنا  ابوعون
جزاك الله خيرا فانا كنت ضايع في عالم الفوركس لولا 
الله 
ثم استراتيجية مركز الثقل  التي اتحفتنا بها*

----------


## القلوب المؤمنة

يعني وصلت وتريحت اكثر من يومين فين الشرح والامثلة كما وعدت الاخوة 
يعطيك العافية استاذ ابو عون 
النظام به اسرار تارة يصيب وتارة يخيب ويتحرك مع السعر بقوة وعلى فريم الاربع ساعات

----------


## ابو لاما

> يعني وصلت وتريحت اكثر من يومين فين الشرح والامثلة كما وعدت الاخوة 
> يعطيك العافية استاذ ابو عون 
> النظام به اسرار تارة يصيب وتارة يخيب ويتحرك مع السعر بقوة وعلى فريم الاربع ساعات

 عزيزي اصبر ان شاء الله قريبا ترئ ما يرضيك . :Regular Smile: 
لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## anwar

السلام عليكم

----------


## eleon

السلام عليكم
اخي العزيز هل تعتبر هذه فرصة شراء على الزوج فرنك دولار
ومؤشر ستوك يشير الى ذلك على فريم 4 ساعات  
مع الشكر والتقدير

----------


## Dr_mahmoud

الف حمد الله على سلامتك يا ابا عون

----------


## القلوب المؤمنة

> عزيزي اصبر ان شاء الله قريبا ترئ ما يرضيك .
> لكم كل الود والتقدير .

 ماشي سأنتظر اخي الكريم
الله يجزيك الجنة اخي واستاذي ابو عون

----------


## ابو لاما

اخوتي الاعزاء لقد اشرت الئ شروط المتاجرة بهذا النظام في عدة مشاركات ولكن الان سنتجه لشرح اشد دقة . :Regular Smile: 
فقط عهد منكم اخوتئ الكرام ان لا يخرج هذا الشرح عن هذا المنتدئ ويبقئ هنا للفائدة من الاخوة الاعضاء والزوار وفقط . :Regular Smile: 
جزاكم الله الف خير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## القلوب المؤمنة

> اخوتي الاعزاء لقد اشرت الئ شروط المتاجرة بهذا النظام في عدة مشاركات ولكن الان سنتجه لشرح اشد دقة .
> فقط عهد منكم اخوتئ الكرام ان لا يخرج هذا الشرح عن هذا المنتدئ ويبقئ هنا للفائدة من الاخوة الاعضاء والزوار وفقط .
> جزاكم الله الف خير .

 نعم إن شاء الله عز وجل
في انتظارك اخي الكريم

----------


## القلوب المؤمنة

في انتظارك ايها الاستاذ الكبير

----------


## ابو لاما

عزيزي القلوب المؤمنة . :Regular Smile: 
مع اني استخدم افضل خدمة نت في السودان السرعة حتئ 7 جيجا بايت واخف واقوئ برنامج حماية لكن للاسف الشديد الموقع يحمل معي بكل بطء ويعلق ويهنق فاعذرني كتبت الان حوالئ نصف صفحة ولونتها وظبتها عشان الشرح يكون جذاب لكن للاسف علقت الصفحة . :Regular Smile: 
حاقوم اعمل ايه حاجهز لكم ملف مكتوب وارفعه اوكي  . :Regular Smile: 
شكرا لصبرك ولكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## القلوب المؤمنة

> عزيزي القلوب المؤمنة .
> مع اني استخدم افضل خدمة نت في السودان السرعة حتئ 7 جيجا بايت واخف واقوئ برنامج حماية لكن للاسف الشديد الموقع يحمل معي بكل بطء ويعلق ويهنق فاعذرني كتبت الان حوالئ نصف صفحة ولونتها وظبتها عشان الشرح يكون جذاب لكن للاسف علقت الصفحة .
> حاقوم اعمل ايه حاجهز لكم ملف مكتوب وارفعه اوكي  .
> شكرا لصبرك ولكم كل الود والتقدير .

 تحياتي اخي الكريم واشكر لك اهتمامك 
ربي يجازيك الفردوس الاعلى من الجنة على ما تقوم به من جهد كبير لإفادة اخوانك 
تفاجئت كثيرا من سرعة النت في السودان فعلا انها قوية جدا
ولكن يا اخي بالتاكيد انك تقصد 7 ميجا بايت وليس جيجا ، اذ لا اعلم مطلقا بوجود مثل هذه السرعة في اي مكان بالعالم حتى الان  :Big Grin:  
ننتظرك بشوق

----------


## ابو لاما

> تحياتي اخي الكريم واشكر لك اهتمامك 
> ربي يجازيك الفردوس الاعلى من الجنة على ما تقوم به من جهد كبير لإفادة اخوانك 
> تفاجئت كثيرا من سرعة النت في السودان فعلا انها قوية جدا
> ولكن يا اخي بالتاكيد انك تقصد 7 ميجا بايت وليس جيجا ، اذ لا اعلم مطلقا بوجود مثل هذه السرعة في اي مكان بالعالم حتى الان  
> ننتظرك بشوق

  :Big Grin: طيب ما تعديها ممكن تكون عن طريق قمري الصناعئ ابوعرب سات   :Big Grin:  
ههه ايوا صحيح 7 ميجابايت واعذرني  :Big Grin: 
بالمناسبة السودان يملك احدث تقنية اتصالات حتئ احدث من امريكا لانها تركبت مؤخرا ممكن تشيك في النت وتتاكد . :Regular Smile: 
وانا عرفت النت في السودان قبل السعودية لانه دخل السودان سنة 1996 اما في السعودية فدخل للشعب عامة  قصدي  حوالئ 1998 والله اعلم . :Regular Smile: 
ان شاء الله اجهز الملف وارفعه بس اديني شويت وقت لاني علئ وش امتحان غير البلوة الاسمها اربعة اكس دي . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ياسر ابو عمر

7 جيجا سرعة  ياعم عرابي سلامتك المستشفي كلها تحت امرك ياباشا                                 
يارب يديم عليك نعمة الصحة وحب الخير للاخرين
تقبل ودي

----------


## ابو لاما

:Big Grin:  

> 7 جيجا سرعة ياعم عرابي سلامتك المستشفي كلها تحت امرك ياباشا                                 
> يارب يديم عليك نعمة الصحة وحب الخير للاخرين
> تقبل ودي

 عندنا مثل في السودان يقول  :Big Grin:                    
اذا وقع الجمل كترت سكاكينه   :Big Grin:           
جهز المستشفئ احتمال احتاجها قريب  :Big Grin:

----------


## ابو لاما

المثل يعنئ اذا ذبح الجمل كثرت اعداد الذين يسلخونه ويقطعونه وبالتالئ السكاكين المستخدمة له . :Regular Smile: 
وباقئ الفهم عليكم  . :Regular Smile: 
لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ahmadj

ما تشوف شر اخ عرابي
وبالصحة والسلامه
عضو جديد بالموضوع
ممكن مساعده
اخر تحديث للاستراتيجه للمؤشرات
ومكثور الخير

----------


## ابو لاما

> ما تشوف شر اخ عرابي
> وبالصحة والسلامه
> عضو جديد بالموضوع
> ممكن مساعده
> اخر تحديث للاستراتيجه للمؤشرات
> ومكثور الخير

 تفضل اخي الكريم النظام مرفق والوصفة الطبية تحت  :Regular Smile:  
ديمو(حساب تجريبي) لمدة ثلاثة شهور واستخدام فريمات صغيرة مع قراءة كامل الموضوع معليش ما عندئ روشتة خلص الورق خلصتوا امريكا   :Big Grin: 
وعندك الاخ ياسر ابوعمر كمان حبة عند اللزوم تاخذها في المستشفئ هنا في استراحة المنتدئ  :Big Grin: 
وموفق ان شاء الله . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ahmadj

مكثور الخير
وان شاء الله ما نحتاجه للاخ ياسر ( قصدي للمستشفى)
نظل جميع بالصحة والسلامه

----------


## القلوب المؤمنة

سلامتك اخ عرابي
بعدين ما في مجال انعديها ... انت عارف الواحد لازم يركز في النظام وفي صاحبه وهذي نصيحتك 
منتظرين وخد راحتك

----------


## ابو لاما

> مكثور الخير
> وان شاء الله ما نحتاجه للاخ ياسر ( قصدي للمستشفى)
> نظل جميع بالصحة والسلامه

 اخي الكريم عندما ياتئ وقت اللزوم لا تتوان عن اخذ الحبة . :Regular Smile:    

> سلامتك اخ عرابي
> بعدين ما في مجال انعديها ... انت عارف الواحد لازم يركز في النظام وفي صاحبه وهذي نصيحتك 
> منتظرين وخد راحتك

 اخي العزيز ركز علئ ما قد يفيدك وهو النظام ودع صاحب النظام في حاله لعلك تستفيد . :Regular Smile: 
لكم كل الود والتقدير . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ياسر ابو عمر

> عندنا مثل في السودان يقول                    
> اذا وقع الجمل كترت سكاكينه            
> جهز المستشفئ احتمال احتاجها قريب

 المستشفي جهازة 24 ساعة 7 ايام في الاسبوع  :Big Grin:    

> مكثور الخير
> وان شاء الله ما نحتاجه للاخ ياسر ( قصدي للمستشفى)
> نظل جميع بالصحة والسلامه

 لزم تعدي علينا ان شاء الله من وقت لتاني تعمل كشف بسيط  :Big Grin:   :Hands: يمسهل يارب الشغل جاي في الطريق
تحياتي :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## القلوب المؤمنة

ننتظر الشرح اخي الكريم

----------


## ابو لاما

قواعد استراتيجية مركز الثقل  1- عند كسر مستوئ نتوقع الوصول للمستوئ الذئ يليه  2-نحدد المتجه العام من القالب الزمنئ الاعلئ للقالب الزمنئ الحالئ المستخدم للمتاجرة 3-المتجه دائما له تصحيح معاكس له في الاتجاه ويصحح جزء منه او كله وفي حالة تصحيح اكثر من حركة المتجه العام يصبح المتجه المصحح الحالئ هو المتجه العام . 4-ما نعتبره متجه عام في الفالب الحالئ قد يكون تصحيح في القالب الاعلئ ولكن العكس لا يمكن ان يكون  متجه استراتيجية مركز الثقل ومتجه السعر والفرق بينهم  1-متجه السعر يحكم بقواعد تصحيحية خاصة به تختلف عن متجه استراتيجية مركز الثقل وتصحيحه  2-يحكم تصحيح متجه استراتيجية مركز الثقل خطوط او خطوط مقطعة متقابلة في النظام  كل خط في الاعلئ يقابله خط في الاسفل  3-اذا تحرك المتجه من الخط الاخضر المتقطع في الاسفل فانه لا بد ان يصل الئ الخط المتقطع الازرق في الاعلئ  4-عند فشل المتجه في الوصول الئ الخط المفترض وارتداده من الخط الذئ قبله فاننا نسمئ هذه الحالة بفشل المتجه العام في تحقيق اهدافه وهذه نادرا ما تحدث في القوالب الزمنية الكبيرة وتعنئ ان المتجه العام في القالب الزمني الاكبر هو عكس المتجه الذئ فشل  5-تصحيح المتجه العام يكون 100 % بارتداد السعر لنفس الخط الذئ بداء منه ولا تحكم قيمة الخط وقتها التصحيح فهو تصحيح كامل بغض النظر عن قيمة الخط وقتها  6-القالب الزمنئ الاعلئ يحكم القالب الزمني الاقل منه  بعد ذلك سوف نقوم بشرح تفصيلي لاستراتيجية مركز الثقل بمؤشراتها الاثنئ عشر  لكم كل الود والتقدير :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## القلوب المؤمنة

كلام اشبه بالحجابات اخي الكريم يعني شكيت انو مو عربي ممكن هندي 
اسمحلي 
استاذ ابو عون اتحدا اذا واحد فهم كيف يشتغل
كلام عموميات اخي الكريم 
ننتظر الشرح الوافي مع الامثلة المصورة اخي العزيز 
والطمع بالأجاويد استاذ ابو عون 
بحبك  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:

----------


## ابو لاما

:Big Grin:  

> كلام اشبه بالحجابات اخي الكريم يعني شكيت انو مو عربي ممكن هندي 
> اسمحلي 
> استاذ ابو عون اتحدا اذا واحد فهم كيف يشتغل
> كلام عموميات اخي الكريم 
> ننتظر الشرح الوافي مع الامثلة المصورة اخي العزيز 
> والطمع بالأجاويد استاذ ابو عون 
> بحبك

  :Big Grin:  
عزيزي الكلام دا عربي  :Big Grin: 
المتجه يعنئ الترند بس دا الفرق والقالب الزمنئ يعنئ الفريم الزمني . :Regular Smile: 
وايه حكاية الحب دي كمان انت محتاج لك حبة من ياسر ابوعمر  :Big Grin: 
الحب بيؤدي في ستين الف الف داهية ههه  واحببك الله الذئ احببتني فيه  :Asvc: 
انت بس ركز شوية كدا في الكلام وخذ نفسك لاحق ايه يا عم الدنيا كلها قدامك . :Regular Smile: 
وراح احاول اشرح الموضوع عامي باذن الله بس انا قلت اكتب كلام عليه القيمة احسن عشان زوار المنتدئ والاربعة وعشرين الف محارب الهنا في عين العدو  :Big Grin:

----------


## القلوب المؤمنة

> عزيزي الكلام دا عربي 
> المتجه يعنئ الترند بس دا الفرق والقالب الزمنئ يعنئ الفريم الزمني .
> وايه حكاية الحب دي كمان انت محتاج لك حبة من ياسر ابوعمر 
> الحب بيؤدي في ستين الف الف داهية ههه  واحببك الله الذئ احببتني فيه 
> انت بس ركز شوية كدا في الكلام وخذ نفسك لاحق ايه يا عم الدنيا كلها قدامك . وراح احاول اشرح الموضوع عامي باذن الله بس انا قلت اكتب كلام عليه القيمة احسن عشان زوار المنتدئ والاربعة وعشرين الف محارب الهنا في عين العدو

 ننتظر شرح وافي يوضح علاقة الفريمات مع بعض 
نظام قوي به اسرار اذا لم تشرحة سأتولى انا ذلك 
وقد اعذر من انذر  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ABHAFXS

EURGBP

----------


## man4com

> EURGBP

  ياخ ABHAFXS  انا مش طالع معاي كدة الموشرات ممكن تفرق لنا هده الموشرات زي ما في الصورة لو كان ممكن من فضلك

----------


## Optimistic

يا اخوان انا ما اعرف شي عن استراتيجية مركز الثقل  
قبل لا ااقراها .. ممكن اعرف ارائكم عنها ؟

----------


## ABHAFXS

> ياخ ABHAFXS انا مش طالع معاي كدة الموشرات ممكن تفرق لنا هده الموشرات زي ما في الصورة لو كان ممكن من فضلك

 اهلين بالاخ مان 
المؤشر هذا مثل مؤشر الاخ عوان مافية اى فرق وهو موجود عندكم

----------


## ABHAFXS

gbpjpy

----------


## ABHAFXS

gbpusd

----------


## ahmedfouad

> gbpusd

   قفشتك يا أبها....!! :Big Grin:   فى ناس عايزينك هنا....  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t78340-7.html

----------


## ABHAFXS

audjpy

----------


## ABHAFXS

gbpchf

----------


## أدهم سيف الدين

السلام عليكم أخى أبها  
جزاك الله خيرا على ما تقدمه وحقيقى شغل جميل جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك لكن المؤشر بشكله الحالى وأهدافه تختلف عن أهداف وإتجاهات المؤشر إللى وضعته فى موضوعك هدية شهر رمضان وخصوصا إن المؤشرين على ماأعتقد والله أعلم فكرتهم واحده وعلى نفس الفريم فأرجو منك فضلا وشاكرا التوضيح

----------


## ABHAFXS

> السلام عليكم أخى أبها  
> جزاك الله خيرا على ما تقدمه وحقيقى شغل جميل جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك لكن المؤشر بشكله الحالى وأهدافه تختلف عن أهداف وإتجاهات المؤشر إللى وضعته فى موضوعك هدية شهر رمضان وخصوصا إن المؤشرين على ماأعتقد والله أعلم فكرتهم واحده وعلى نفس الفريم فأرجو منك فضلا وشاكرا التوضيح

  
اهلين نعم هذا يختلف اختلاف كلى للمتابعة

----------


## أدهم سيف الدين

طيب يا أخى أنا داخل على المؤشر الأول صاحب الخطوط العرضيه وحاليا المؤشر التانى أهدافه ووإتجاهاته مختلفه تنصحنى أكمل مع أهداف المؤشر الأول ولا ألغى وأكمل مع التانى ؟ وجزاك الله خير

----------


## ABHAFXS

> طيب يا أخى أنا داخل على المؤشر الأول صاحب الخطوط العرضيه وحاليا المؤشر التانى أهدافه ووإتجاهاته مختلفه تنصحنى أكمل مع أهداف المؤشر الأول ولا ألغى وأكمل مع التانى ؟ وجزاك الله خير

 ميش فاهم تقصد اية  
ممكن تقولى ماهى العملة الى مسببة لك لبس

----------


## أدهم سيف الدين

الباوند ين والباوند دولار والإسترالى ين ومعاهم اليورو ين داخلهم شراء حسب المؤشر الأول صاحب الخطوط العرضيه ولسه موصلوش للهدف الأول و بالطبع لسه الهدف التانى لكن هنا حسب المؤشر التانى بدأت عملية البيع

----------


## ABHAFXS

> الباوند ين والباوند دولار والإسترالى ين ومعاهم اليورو ين داخلهم شراء حسب المؤشر الأول صاحب الخطوط العرضيه ولسه موصلوش للهدف الأول و بالطبع لسه الهدف التانى لكن هنا حسب المؤشر التانى بدأت عملية البيع

  
اخى ادهم  
المؤشر الاول الهدية معطى بيع من القمة السابقة 16205 واحنا لسى بابيعين ونزل حتى 15380 
والمؤشر لم يعطى اشارة شراء كما فى الشارت المرفق وعلى اى اساس انت شارى الخطاء مو من  
المؤشر الخطاء هو خطاءك  هو ارتداد والبيع مع الارتداد من مناطق جيدة للبيع مرة اخرى  
المؤشر الثانى معطى بيع من منطقة الوفر بوتش وشوف الاختلاف بينهم

----------


## أدهم سيف الدين

شكرا على الإهتمام على الرد أخى أبها 
وفعلا أنا ممكن أكون إستعجلت ودخلت بدرى بدون  تأكيد الإشاره زى ما إنت أوضحت وعلى العموم أنا الحمد لله طلعت من الصفقات بمكسب وشكرا على الرد وجزاك الله خير

----------


## almrasl

> اخى ادهم  
> المؤشر الاول الهدية معطى بيع من القمة السابقة 16205 واحنا لسى بابيعين ونزل حتى 15380 
> والمؤشر لم يعطى اشارة شراء كما فى الشارت المرفق وعلى اى اساس انت شارى الخطاء مو من  
> المؤشر الخطاء هو خطاءك  هو ارتداد والبيع مع الارتداد من مناطق جيدة للبيع مرة اخرى  
> المؤشر الثانى معطى بيع من منطقة الوفر بوتش وشوف الاختلاف بينهم

 هلا اخوي
لا اماره عليك ادرج المؤشرات والتملت الي تستخدمه
لانه يظهر معي بشكل مختلف كليا
شوف

----------


## almrasl

> اخى ادهم  
> المؤشر الاول الهدية معطى بيع من القمة السابقة 16205 واحنا لسى بابيعين ونزل حتى 15380 
> والمؤشر لم يعطى اشارة شراء كما فى الشارت المرفق وعلى اى اساس انت شارى الخطاء مو من  
> المؤشر الخطاء هو خطاءك  هو ارتداد والبيع مع الارتداد من مناطق جيدة للبيع مرة اخرى  
> المؤشر الثانى معطى بيع من منطقة الوفر بوتش وشوف الاختلاف بينهم

 هلا اخوي
لا اماره عليك ادرج المؤشرات والتملت الي تستخدمه
لانه يظهر معي بشكل مختلف كليا
شوف الصورة

----------


## خلودي

لو سمحت اريد الموشر الثاني

----------


## almrasl

.........؟؟؟؟؟...........؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ابو لاما

> .........؟؟؟؟؟...........؟؟؟؟؟

  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## almrasl

> 

  :Boxing: انا اقترح انكم تظعوا كل المؤشرات في الصحة الاولى
وقرار الكم  :Drive1:

----------


## almrasl

للاسف المنتدى يفتقر الى التنظيم

----------


## the_king1983

اخواني هل هناك ملف ورد او ادوب يشرح الاستراتجية بالتفصيل الرجاء ارفاقه

----------


## الصاروخ

فعلا نحتاج الى شرح كامل لكل خطوط الموشر فنرجو من الاخوه الافاضل افدتنا

----------


## ابو لاما

اليورو دولار الئ 1.3600 حسب التحليل بالاسفل باستراتيجية مركز الثقل انصح بالدخوا بيع بوقف خسارة 50 نقطة والهدف المبدئي 1.3930  ثم 1.36  :Regular Smile:

----------


## أبوعبدالرشيد

> اليورو دولار الئ 1.3600 حسب التحليل بالاسفل باستراتيجية مركز الثقل انصح بالدخوا بيع بوقف خسارة 50 نقطة والهدف المبدئي 1.3930  ثم 1.36

   *بارك الله فيك عرابي  
ما امل الارتداد للاعلى ولو ل 100 او 200 نقطه  ؟ 
انا اشوفه له هدف 1.4620 ( مجرد توقع )*

----------


## ابو لاما

> *بارك الله فيك عرابي*   *ما امل الارتداد للاعلى ولو ل 100 او 200 نقطه ؟*  *انا اشوفه له هدف 1.4620 ( مجرد توقع )*

 لا اظن هناك ارتداد الئ الاعلئ والمسار للاسفل حتئ الاغلاق الشهري  :Regular Smile:

----------


## eleon

اخ عرابي بما انك متواجد معانا اليوم هل ممكن ان نعلم اخر التطورات على استراتيجة مركز الثقل لان لدي منظور جديد لهذا المؤشر يخالف كل مفاهيم التي قرأتها سابقا  
ارجوا الرد ان كان لديك الوقت....... 
تحياتي.........

----------


## eleon

وهذا تحليل ليورو دولار........
ارجوا التعليق.... والهدف الاولي له هو 3900

----------


## eleon

هذا تحليل لباوند دولار يستهدف مناطق 5355
وهو في ترند نازل اي صعود هو فرصة بيع ........
ارجوا التعليق اخ عرابي  
وبارك الله فيك ........

----------


## ابو لاما

> اخ عرابي بما انك متواجد معانا اليوم هل ممكن ان نعلم اخر التطورات على استراتيجة مركز الثقل لان لدي منظور جديد لهذا المؤشر يخالف كل مفاهيم التي قرأتها سابقا  
> ارجوا الرد ان كان لديك الوقت....... 
> تحياتي.........

 هلا اخي اليون وتفضل اكتب منظورك فتبادل الاراء يطور المتاجرة لدينا جميعا والمفهوم الذئ اتبعه الان هو الفريمات الكبيرة اليومي والاسبوعي والصغيرة للدخول فقط  :Regular Smile:    

> وهذا تحليل ليورو دولار........
> ارجوا التعليق.... والهدف الاولي له هو 3900

 اليورو انصح بالابتعاد عنه في الوقت الحالئ حتئ بداية السنة  :Regular Smile:    

> هذا تحليل لباوند دولار يستهدف مناطق 5355
> وهو في ترند نازل اي صعود هو فرصة بيع ........
> ارجوا التعليق اخ عرابي  
> وبارك الله فيك ........

 الباوند يمكن بيعه ولو انئ افضل الانتظار حتئ الاسبوع الثانئ من العام القادم ان احينا الله عز وجل  :Regular Smile:

----------


## eleon

السلام عليكم .......
اخي العزيز كلما نزل مؤشر من مؤشرات بلخياط في مكان كل الناس من اول نظرة بتقول ان هذا المؤشر يعيد رسم نفسه وهو لايعطي اشارة بيع عند الخط الاحمر ولا اشارة شراء عند الخط الاخضر كل هذا انا اعتبره صحيحا لان السعر لعملة معينة من المفروض انه لو لامس الخط الاحمر لمؤشر يكون بيع او لو لامس الخط الاخضر يكون شراء ولو لاحظنا من الباك تيست ان مؤشر عندما يلامس الخط البيع يستمر بالارتفاع وعندما يلامس خط الشراء يستمر بالنزول ولكن هل سأل احد وقال لماذا يعيد رسم نفسه في الحقيقة الذي توصلت اليه وجدت ان مؤشرات بلخياط لا يعيد رسم نفسه ولكن في الحقيقة هي ليست الا عبارة عن ترند وقنوات سعرية عندما يكون الاتجاه الترند على الويكلي او الديلي هبوط انتظار حتى يغير الاتجاه على الفريم النصف ساعة او الربع ساعة لكسر الترند بأتجاه النزول وهناك يكون لدينا الدخول  اذن الذي توصلت اليه وهذا من وجه نظري القصيرة ان المؤشر لا يعيد رسم نفسه والمؤشر ليس سوى ترند وقنوات والارقام تمثل نقاط دخول او خروج وقريبة من الدعوم و المقاومات ....
تحياتي.........

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم .......
> اخي العزيز كلما نزل مؤشر من مؤشرات بلخياط في مكان كل الناس من اول نظرة بتقول ان هذا المؤشر يعيد رسم نفسه وهو لايعطي اشارة بيع عند الخط الاحمر ولا اشارة شراء عند الخط الاخضر كل هذا انا اعتبره صحيحا لان السعر لعملة معينة من المفروض انه لو لامس الخط الاحمر لمؤشر يكون بيع او لو لامس الخط الاخضر يكون شراء ولو لاحظنا من الباك تيست ان مؤشر عندما يلامس الخط البيع يستمر بالارتفاع وعندما يلامس خط الشراء يستمر بالنزول ولكن هل سأل احد وقال لماذا يعيد رسم نفسه في الحقيقة الذي توصلت اليه وجدت ان مؤشرات بلخياط لا يعيد رسم نفسه ولكن في الحقيقة هي ليست الا عبارة عن ترند وقنوات سعرية عندما يكون الاتجاه الترند على الويكلي او الديلي هبوط انتظار حتى يغير الاتجاه على الفريم النصف ساعة او الربع ساعة لكسر الترند بأتجاه النزول وهناك يكون لدينا الدخول اذن الذي توصلت اليه وهذا من وجه نظري القصيرة ان المؤشر لا يعيد رسم نفسه والمؤشر ليس سوى ترند وقنوات والارقام تمثل نقاط دخول او خروج وقريبة من الدعوم و المقاومات ....
> تحياتي.........

 شكرا اليون علئ رؤيتك الجميلة لكن انا لدي الحقيقة وعند جهينة الخبر اليقين واحب ان احتفظ به لنفسي الئ الابد لانه سر المهنة . :Regular Smile: 
المهم ساضع الان عدة نظرات بالاستراتيجية حسب التحديث الاخير والذئ احب ان احتفظ به لنفسي في الوقت الحالئ والئ الشارتات  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

حسب استراتيجية مركز الثقل اليورو دولار سيرتد حوالئ 300- 500 نقطة الئ 1.42 كحد اقصئ والئ الشارتات . :Regular Smile: 
التوصية دخول شراء ثم التبريد عن -100 نقطة لوقف الخسارة عند -150 نقطة عند 1.3345
هناك كذلك w هدفها 1.4 
من ناحية اساسية الثقة بدات ترتفع وشهية المخاطرة تزيد وهذا يعنئ بصراحة المزيد من اللجوء للاستثمار في السندات ووبما ان السندات الامريكية مشبعة فنتوقع لجوء السيولة للسندات الاوروبية  :Regular Smile: 
الئ الشارتات  :Regular Smile:

----------


## MBR

> شكرا اليون علئ رؤيتك الجميلة لكن انا لدي الحقيقة وعند جهينة الخبر اليقين واحب ان احتفظ به لنفسي الئ الابد لانه سر المهنة .
> المهم ساضع الان عدة نظرات بالاستراتيجية حسب التحديث الاخير والذئ احب ان احتفظ به لنفسي في الوقت الحالئ والئ الشارتات

 ثباح الخير عم عرابى كيف حالك 
انت انت احلى من القمر لانه يجى بالشهر مرة وانت تجى كل شهرين مرة لذلك نشتاق ليك اكثير
لانك طبق المثل القائل زد فبا تزداد حبا 
ليتك ماتحتفظ بشىء من اسرار العلم العلم لنفسك وان تشارك باريحية فيما تعلمه  وتفيد اخوانك  
ولو كل من عرف شيئا اختفظ به لنفسه ما تقدم العلم ولا تطورت الامم 
وفقك الله وسدد خطاك

----------


## ابو لاما

> ثباح الخير عم عرابى كيف حالك 
> انت انت احلى من القمر لانه يجى بالشهر مرة وانت تجى كل شهرين مرة لذلك نشتاق ليك اكثير
> لانك طبق المثل القائل زد فبا تزداد حبا 
> ليتك ماتحتفظ بشىء من اسرار العلم العلم لنفسك وان تشارك باريحية فيما تعلمه وتفيد اخوانك  
> ولو كل من عرف شيئا اختفظ به لنفسه ما تقدم العلم ولا تطورت الامم 
> وفقك الله وسدد خطاك

 تسلم اخئ العزيز علئ كلماتك التئ تقطر عسل وتفوح عبقا كورد تفتح مع اشراقة شمس الصباح  
وصباح الورد والياسمين واللهم افرغ بنا صبرا توصلنا به سالمين مسلمين الئ اليقين  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

السوق فتح عل جاب150 نقطة بسبب اقرار 40 مليار دولار لانقاذ اليونان هل يا ترئ سيواصل اليورو ام سيغلق الجاب ثم يواصل الطلوع تبقئ للان 150- 300 نقطة من النقطة المتوقع الارتداد من عندها للاسفل لذلك احب اخذ رايكم هل ندخل شراء او ننتظر للدخول من مناطق اخرئ ارجو تفاعل الاعضاء لاهمية الامر لي وشكرا لكم مقدما علئ سعة صدوركم  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

كم انا مكروه هههههههههه اراهن ان ابليس يغار مني الان ولا يجد لاخذ مكاني سبيل  ولن يجد باذن الله  :Regular Smile: 
علئ العموم اخذت اليورو دولار شراء بهدف 1.42 باذن الله ام عن الجاب فلا اظن انه يغلق قبل يوم او يومين  :Regular Smile: 
تصبحوا علئ خير الجميع وغدا سعيد للجميع  :Regular Smile:

----------


## Jmeel

> السوق فتح عل جاب150 نقطة بسبب اقرار 40 مليار دولار لانقاذ اليونان هل يا ترئ سيواصل اليورو ام سيغلق الجاب ثم يواصل الطلوع تبقئ للان 150- 300 نقطة من النقطة المتوقع الارتداد من عندها للاسفل لذلك احب اخذ رايكم هل ندخل شراء او ننتظر للدخول من مناطق اخرئ ارجو تفاعل الاعضاء لاهمية الامر لي وشكرا لكم مقدما علئ سعة صدوركم

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اذا كان عرابي بيسأل  ؟؟؟ ،  عموماً  تقبلها من أخيك الصغير  ، الأفضل الشراء بعد إغلاق  الجاب   وأما البيع  فعن نفسي سأبيع  مع كل مئة نقطه أرتفاع  طالما إدارة رأس المال تسمح بذلك ، فلايمكن أن يترك قاب بهذا الحجم .
سؤال :  حضرتك ذكرت ان القاب بسبب اقرار 40 مليار لأنقاذ اليونان ، وهناك على ما أعتقد أنه  أحد الخبراء في المنتدى  ولا أذكر أين قرأتها ، يقول أن الأرتفاع أو القاب بسبب بيانات الغلة الأمريكية في الأسبوع الماضي ، فهل تعتقد أن تأثير بيانات الغلة ممكن  تستغل لتحريك الأسعار في وقت أجازة السوق  ولاحظ أن تستغل  وغله بينهما  صله  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اذا كان عرابي بيسأل ؟؟؟ ، عموماً تقبلها من أخيك الصغير ، الأفضل الشراء بعد إغلاق الجاب وأما البيع فعن نفسي سأبيع مع كل مئة نقطه أرتفاع طالما إدارة رأس المال تسمح بذلك ، فلايمكن أن يترك قاب بهذا الحجم .
> سؤال : حضرتك ذكرت ان القاب بسبب اقرار 40 مليار لأنقاذ اليونان ، وهناك على ما أعتقد أنه أحد الخبراء في المنتدى ولا أذكر أين قرأتها ، يقول أن الأرتفاع أو القاب بسبب بيانات الغلة الأمريكية في الأسبوع الماضي ، فهل تعتقد أن تأثير بيانات الغلة ممكن تستغل لتحريك الأسعار في وقت أجازة السوق ولاحظ أن تستغل وغله بينهما صله

 تسلم اخي الصغير جميل واتمنئ ان تشترئ ولا تبيع اما عن الغلة فاللهم لا تجعل في قلوبنا غل للذين امنوا واظن ان سبب الجاب هو الدعم الذئ قدم لليونان  :Regular Smile:

----------


## MBR

ثباح الخير استاذى الفاضل ابو عون واتمنى لكم تداولا مربحا ان شاء الله 
دخلت معكم شراء  وبالله التوفيق

----------


## ابو لاما

> ثباح الخير استاذى الفاضل ابو عون واتمنى لكم تداولا مربحا ان شاء الله 
> دخلت معكم شراء وبالله التوفيق

 اخئ الكريم الحذر لاننا عكس الترند الهابط يعنئ ادخل باقل مخاطرة ممكنة وبوقف خسارة مناسب وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله   :Regular Smile:

----------


## MBR

استاذى الكريم 
جزاك الله خير حصلت 35 تقطة وخرجت اكتفى بها اليوم تجيب مقاضى البيت ولله الحمد

----------


## ابو لاما

> استاذى الكريم 
> جزاك الله خير حصلت 35 تقطة وخرجت اكتفى بها اليوم تجيب مقاضى البيت ولله الحمد

  
القناعة كنز لا يفنئ  :Regular Smile: 
والف مبروك  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

سيواصل اليورو موجة هبوطه الاسبوع القادم باذن الله ويدعم ذلك عدة اسباب منها عودة الشكوك حول اليونان وقدرتها علئ تعدئ مشكلة توفير السيولة لابقاء النظام الاقتصادي من حالة meltdown  بسبب تلميحها الئ كيفية تفعيل الرزمة الداعمة لاقتصادها مما يعنئ فشل خطتها للتقشف في توفير سيولة كافية لابقاء الاقتصاد المتهاوئ دائرا لتلبية المتطلبات الاساسية للدولة وكذلك بسبب ثوران بركان ايسلندا والذئ كان القشة التئ قصمت ظهر البعير والذئ لا يمكن التنبئ باثاراه ولا حتئ بثورانه المستقبلي وحسب دراسات فان قطاع الطيران يمكن ان يشل لمدة تصل الئ ستة اشهر امنا اذا واصل البركان ثورانه فقد يمتد هذا الئ عدة سنوات وانعكاس هذا الاثر سيكون كبير علئ النقل الجوئ والتجارئ وبسببب عدم قدرة النقل البري بشقيه الطرق الاسفلتية والقطارات علئ مجاراة متطلبات النقل في القارة الاوروبية العجوزة فان الاثار ستؤثر تاثير بالغ النمو الاقتصادئ غير التاثير الصحئ الكبير والتاثير الاجتماعئ علئ ثقة المستهلك والعامل الاوروبي  رغم ذلك فان الاثر لن يكون كبيرا بسبب اعتماد اوروربا الرئيسي عئل النقل البحري لكن لا يمكن  الجزم بنجاءة هذا القطاع من اثر بركان ايسلندا وما زالت التكهنات في بدايتها .
المهم بالنسبة لنا كمتاجرين فان بيع اليورو دولار باهداف قد تصل الاسبوع القادم باليورو دولار خلال نهاية الشهر الئ 1.30 قد يكون الخيار المناسب والمجدئ مع احتمال حدوث ارتداد في مستوئ  1.3280 لانه مستوئ مقاومة وقد يكون الارتداد كبير لذلك انصح بجنئ الارباح عند ذلك المستوئ اما عن النظرة البعيدة لليورو دولار فمستوئ 1.27 هو مستوئ ممكن وصوله مع نهاية النصف الاول من هذه السنة ليبداء جنئ الارباح وربما مفعول رزمة اعانة اليونان في تلطيف الامور واعادة اليورو دولار الئ توازنه وبالتالئ قد يعود باليورو دولار الئ مستويات 1.34 ليعاود بعدها هبوطه الذئ اتوقع ان ينتهئ عند مستويات 1.16 باذن الله مع الربع الثالث من العام الجارئ  والذئ سيعيد الئ الاذهان ايام الفائدة الصفرية في عهد غريسبان وحكم بيل كلنتون والعصر الذهبي وقتها واتوقع بداء اعادة رفع الفوائد في امريكا وقتها وبدءعودة الثقة في الاقتصاد العالمئ لتبداء الحركة العكسية واكتساب اليورو قيمة اضافية مقابل الدولار بسبب عودة الثقة مجملا في الاقتصاد وشهية المخاطرة وليس بعيدا ان يرافق ذلك ايضاء رفع للفائدة في اوروبا خصوصا بعد البيانات المشجعة مؤخرا .
المهم الان البيع هو الاساس مع ارتداد لجنئ الارباح واعادة تمركز في مستويات 1.327  1.34 شاكرا لكم حسن متابعتكم والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

طيب ما في احد يقول رايه ان شاء الله يشجب ويستنكر وبشدة عشان عجلة الحياة تدور وعالم جميل انه عالم زين  :Regular Smile:

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

ازيك يا عرابي باشا حبيت اسلم عليك واستنكر
استراتيجية مركز الثقل شو بتقول عن الباوند الان

----------


## الشارت

أخواني اعملوا باك تست على المؤشر فيجول . ستجدون أن المؤشر يتغير مع تغير السعر الجديد بشكل كبير . وأي تغير يعتبر مشكلة في ا لصفقة .

----------


## ابو لاما

> ازيك يا عرابي باشا حبيت اسلم عليك واستنكر
> استراتيجية مركز الثقل شو بتقول عن الباوند الان

 يا هلا والله بمعالئ صاحب سمو المشاعر  :Regular Smile: 
وبالنسبة للاستنكار عن الباوند دولار فهو واقع لا محالة الئ مستوئ 1.48 بارتداد وتصحيح عند 1.52 ونصيحتي هي البيع علئ صفقتين صفقة مع الافتتاح وصفقة اخرئ علئ بعد 100 نقطة لوقف الخسارة عند 200 نقطة واتوقع جاب كبير عند الافتتاح والله اعلئ واعلم  :Regular Smile:   

> أخواني اعملوا باك تست على المؤشر فيجول . ستجدون أن المؤشر يتغير مع تغير السعر الجديد بشكل كبير . وأي تغير يعتبر مشكلة في ا لصفقة .

  :Big Grin:  عزيزي دع عنك المؤشر وصاحبه فقط ادخل اليورو دولار او الباوند دولار بيع وادعئ لي علئ المكاسب فماذا تريدون يا معشر القوم غير الدنانير فلتطفئ او تنير فما لنا باذن الله الا حسن الخاتمة و المصير  :Big Grin:

----------


## ابو لاما

وانا لست صاحب المؤشر كما هو واضح من اول مشاركة صاحب المؤشر هذا روسي قام بتقليد فكرة مؤشرات العبقرئ مصطفئ بلخياط وهي مؤشرات تعمل باستراتيجية تدعي مركز الثقل وفق معادلات معينة اختراعها بلخياط في جامعة مراكش مع تلاميذه وكل ما قمت به تطوير ارقام جديدة للاستخدام في هذه المعادلات واستخدمت فيها طرق ومعادلات جديدة نسيتها والحمدلله ووصلت للارقام النهائية بعد عذاب طويل شاركني فيه الكثير من الاخوة الذئ منهم من قضئ نحبه ومنهم من ينتظر مثلئ كذا والاخ ديدسول  :Big Grin: 
قصدي نحبه في الفوركس مش الحياة امد الله في اعمارنا ان كان خيرا لنا   :Regular Smile: 
الفيجول تست خادع بشهادات عدة متاجرين اجانب وللمؤشر موضوع كامل في اشهر موقع فوركسي

----------


## BRUFEN

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله كل خير أخوي عرابي 
ولكن أخي الكريم أنت قلت الشراء عند الخط الأخضر 
والبيع عند الخط الاحمر طيب كيف تجي لو تكرمت 
ممكن توضيح بصور ولا عليك امر

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> جزاك الله كل خير أخوي عرابي 
> ولكن أخي الكريم أنت قلت الشراء عند الخط الأخضر 
> والبيع عند الخط الاحمر طيب كيف تجي لو تكرمت 
> ممكن توضيح بصور ولا عليك امر

 اخي العزيز الوان الخطوط لا تفرق المهم هو البيع من الخط العلوي الرابع او الشراء من الخط السفلئ الرابع مع مراعاة بقية الاطارات الزمنية وتحتاج لثلاثة اطار زمني بهم نفس الاشارة سواء بيع او شراء  لتقوم بالدخول في العملية والاطار الزمنئ الشهرئ والاسبوعي واليومي يحددان الاتجاه العام والاطر الاقل تحدد نقاط الدخول  :Regular Smile:

----------


## صاحب سمو المشاعر

> يا هلا والله بمعالئ صاحب سمو المشاعر 
> وبالنسبة للاستنكار عن الباوند دولار فهو واقع لا محالة الئ مستوئ 1.48 بارتداد وتصحيح عند 1.52 ونصيحتي هي البيع علئ صفقتين صفقة مع الافتتاح وصفقة اخرئ علئ بعد 100 نقطة لوقف الخسارة عند 200 نقطة واتوقع جاب كبير عند الافتتاح والله اعلئ واعلم     عزيزي دع عنك المؤشر وصاحبه فقط ادخل اليورو دولار او الباوند دولار بيع وادعئ لي علئ المكاسب فماذا تريدون يا معشر القوم غير الدنانير فلتطفئ او تنير فما لنا باذن الله الا حسن الخاتمة و المصير

 مهو يوم الجمعة خطفت بيع ب 8 لوت من1.5407 وجايب 220 دولار اسكر مع الافتتاح ولا اخلي الستوب مكان الدخول

----------


## ابو لاما

> مهو يوم الجمعة خطفت بيع ب 8 لوت من1.5407 وجايب 220 دولار اسكر مع الافتتاح ولا اخلي الستوب مكان الدخول

  ما شاء الله تبارك الله شكلك حتفتتح علئ مكسب فوق الالف دولار بس انت قول امين يا رب لان الجاب متوقع وبقوة باذن الله  :Regular Smile:

----------


## BRUFEN

بارك الله فيك ولك والله يعطيك الصحة والعافيه
أرجو أن يتسع صدرك لي اخوي الكريم 
ممكن لو تكرمت شرح بالصور 
أو إذا وقتك يسمح أثناء التداول يتم 
وضع شارت ويوضح هنا الدخول بيع أو شراء

----------


## ابو لاما

> بارك الله فيك ولك والله يعطيك الصحة والعافيه
> أرجو أن يتسع صدرك لي اخوي الكريم 
> ممكن لو تكرمت شرح بالصور 
> أو إذا وقتك يسمح أثناء التداول يتم 
> وضع شارت ويوضح هنا الدخول بيع أو شراء

 اخئ الشراء من الخط السميك الاسفل والبيع من الخط السميك العلوي مع مراعاة اتجاه الترند في الفريمات الكبيرة كالاسبوعي واليومي والشهرئ والدخول بالفريمات الاصغر مثل النصف ساعة :Regular Smile: 
تحت عندك موشرات الزمن تبين لك اذا الزوج في حالة فرط شراء او بيع 
وتستخدمها لتاكيد الدخول في الصفقة اذا كنت داخل عكس الترند الاساسئ لانه وصل الئ الخط السميك وفقط وراجع الموضوع وراء حتلاقئ كثير من الامثلة والشرح وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله | :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

اليورو فتح علئ جاب وقمت باخذ الارباح واتوقع ان لا يقفل الجاب قبل يومين فافضل الدخول بيع مرة اخرئ بوقف خسارة عند الحد العلوي للجاب عند 1.3506 واخذ ارباح 150 نقطة  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

الذهب شراء بهدف 1150 وقف خسارة عند 1134 ثم البيع من 1150 وقف خسارة 1153 باهداف قد تصل الئ 1126 سوف نركز علئ الشراء الان والفائدة من الارتداد المتوقع بعد الهبوط القوئ الذئ حدث له  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابويزيد

جزاك الله خير

----------


## ابو لاما

وجزاك الله خير كذلك يا ابو يزيد  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

شراء دولار امركي دولار كندي (امريكي كندي) وقف خسارة 100 نقطة مع اخذ الارباح عند 1.0260 ثم الخروج للدخول مع الارتداد بهدف 1.0460  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

عذرا وقف الخسارة 50 - 100 نقطة للامريكي كندي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## MBR

صباح الخير عرابى باشا الله ينور عليك ان شاء الله اسبوع ملىء بالاراح تعجز عن حملها الانعام 
وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم

----------


## ابو لاما

> صباح الخير عرابى باشا الله ينور عليك ان شاء الله اسبوع ملىء بالاراح تعجز عن حملها الانعام 
> وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم

 صباح النور يا حبيب وتسلم وان شاء الله ارباح للجميع فيها الفائدة والبركة  :Regular Smile:

----------


## الاتجاه

أخ عرابي ممكن المؤشر الأخير والمعتمد في الاستراتيجية الذي تم تنقيحه وتعديله لو تكرمت

----------


## ابو لاما

> أخ عرابي ممكن المؤشر الأخير والمعتمد في الاستراتيجية الذي تم تنقيحه وتعديله لو تكرمت

  النظام مرفق  :Regular Smile:

----------


## الاتجاه

أخوي الأعرابي المؤشر مايشتغل .. ياليت ترفقه بالتنبلت أفضل لو تكرمت 
شاكر ومقدر رحابة صدرك

----------


## ابو لاما

التمبلت مرفق اسمه ملف اسمه   daysys.tpl     :Regular Smile:

----------


## Jmeel

اخويا  الكبير عرابي ، التمبلت شغال وكله تمام ، بس المؤشر اللي تحت كله أسهم  هل ممكن احط   بداله  ار  اس  مثلاً .

----------


## ابو لاما

> اخويا الكبير عرابي ، التمبلت شغال وكله تمام ، بس المؤشر اللي تحت كله أسهم هل ممكن احط بداله ار اس مثلاً .

  ممكن اخئ العزيز تحط التريده بس هذا مؤشر الزمن ومهم جدا يفيدك في تحديد حالة العملة في الفريم الزمنئ  :Regular Smile:

----------


## الاتجاه

الله يعطيك العافية ياعرابي . ولكن لاحظت أن المؤشر لا أستطيع أن أغير في إعداداته .. وعندما طابقت إعداداته مع مؤشر بالخياط وجدته على تقريبا 367 شمعة مع الزيادة في المستويات مما أعطانا فرصة ومساحة كبيرة تذبذبية للسعر لكي لا ننخدع وهذه قمة الذكاء .
مؤشر جدا رائع ويغنيك عن المؤشرات أشكرك

----------


## ابو لاما

> الله يعطيك العافية ياعرابي . ولكن لاحظت أن المؤشر لا أستطيع أن أغير في إعداداته .. وعندما طابقت إعداداته مع مؤشر بالخياط وجدته على تقريبا 367 شمعة مع الزيادة في المستويات مما أعطانا فرصة ومساحة كبيرة تذبذبية للسعر لكي لا ننخدع وهذه قمة الذكاء .
> مؤشر جدا رائع ويغنيك عن المؤشرات أشكرك

 تسلم عزيزي ورب الكعبة اني دبلت بهذا المؤشر حساب خمسة مرات  للان كل مرة ادبل واسحب الارباح وربنا يوفقكم بس يحتاج تدريب بالديمو لفترة معينة  :Regular Smile:

----------


## المركز المصري

> تسلم عزيزي ورب الكعبة اني دبلت بهذا المؤشر حساب خمسة مرات  للان كل مرة ادبل واسحب الارباح وربنا يوفقكم بس يحتاج تدريب بالديمو لفترة معينة

 بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا
سؤال بسيط عن مؤشر الزمن اسفل الشارت
الفريم الافضل للعمل عليه؟ (هل هو ال 4 ساعات )
افضل طريقه للدخول باستخدام مؤشر الزمن فقط
ماذا يكون وضع الاسهم وقتها وما لونها 
ومعلشي اثقلت عليك

----------


## ابو لاما

اذا كانت الاسهم في الخطوط السفلئ يعنئ العملةفي حالة تشبع بيع وهذا في الفريمات الكبيرة علئ الصغيرة علئ حدا سواء لكن تاخذ بالكبيرة وعند الوصول لمستوئ الخطوط الخارجية تدخل الصفقة مع اعطاء الاولوية للترند العام الذئ تحدده من فريم الاربعة ساعات واليومي والاسبوعي والشهري اذا كانت الاسهم في الخطوط العليا يكون تشبع شراء وتفكر تبيع في الفريمات الاخرئ مع الاخذ في الاعتبار وصول المستوئ الئ تشبع بيع في الفريمات الاكبر  :Regular Smile:

----------


## المركز المصري

جزاك الله خيرا علي مجهوداتك

----------


## محمود1

بارك الله فيك اخي عرابي  لو سمحت انا جديد في المؤشرات وياريت ارفاق التمبليت الجديد لهذاالمؤشر واعطائي بعض النصائج عن المؤشرات وعن هذا المؤشر , واشكرك على مجهودك   وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## ابو لاما

اخئ الموضوع كله شرح فقط تدرب علئ المشر واخذ راحتك في التدريب  :Regular Smile:

----------


## alm7taar

السلام عليكم ... 
اخ عرابي المؤشر الاخير اللي ارفقته في المشاركه رقم 4218 ما يشتغل وما فيه الملف اللي  
قلت عنه يليت تعيد ارفاقه لو تكرمت ... شاكر ومقدر لك والله لا يحرمك الاجر ويبارك فيك وفي مالك على هذا الجهد ...

----------


## ابو لاما

الملف شغال عزيزي غريبة بس ارفقه مرة اخرئ  :Regular Smile:

----------


## محمود1

شكرا على ردك ومساعدتك لنا بسرعة    عندما نفك الضغط نحصل على هذا المرفق فقط الموجود في الصورة ولايوجد سواه   فهل هذا هو المطلوب ؟؟؟؟

----------


## ابو لاما

> شكرا على ردك ومساعدتك لنا بسرعة   عندما نفك الضغط نحصل على هذا المرفق فقط الموجود في الصورة ولايوجد سواه   فهل هذا هو المطلوب ؟؟؟؟

 برنامج الفك عندك لا يملك خاصية فك برامج الرير اذهب ونزل برنامج لفك الرير من هنا www.rar.net   :Regular Smile:

----------


## محمود1

> برنامج الفك عندك لا يملك خاصية فك برامج الرير اذهب ونزل برنامج لفك الرير من هنا www.rar.net

 عفوا اخي عرابي نزلت البرنامج وفكت الضغط عن طريق الرير كمان طلع معي نفس الملف ومافيها  التمبليت او MQ4  EX4  وهي الصورة ونفس المشكلة   ارجو ان يسع صدرك لي وتصبر علي شوية لو سمحت هل يمكن ارفاق الملف بدون ضغط ؟؟؟  جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## ابو لاما

بدون ضغط لا يقبل سيرفر المنتدئ تحميل الملفات وهئ 14 ملف حاول تزيل برنامج رير اخر من هنا www.rar.com

----------


## محمود1

اخي عرابي هو انا نزلت من الموقع الي عطيتني اياه

----------


## ابو لاما

لا هما موقعين الاول دوت نت الثانئ دوت كوم في فرق  :Regular Smile:

----------


## محمود1

ولله اخي عرابي انا نزلت البرنامج من الموقعين وما زبطت  حاسس انو لو اروح على البحر راح انشفوا مسكر بوجهي دائما   هو الملف الي عم ترفقوا بالموضوع حجموا 22.8 ك. ب  هل يمكن ان يكون من المنتدى نفسه ؟؟؟؟

----------


## محمود1

ولله انا هلا كنت هيك عم افكر  بشرفي انت بالقلب وعمرك اطول من عمري

----------


## محمود1

ارجو من الاخ المشرف محمد العزب المساعدة في الموضوع

----------


## محمود1

شكرا يا اخي عرابي وشكرا للمراقب وشكرا للاخ محمد العزب

----------


## محمود1

ولله اثقلت عليك يااخي عرابي ونعم الاخ انت  شكرا لك على المساعدة   وارجو لك التوفيق ودوام الصحة والعافية   اشكرك جزيل الشكر   وسوف اقرا الموضوع بالكامل واضع اسئلتي هنا فارجو ان لاتتركنا

----------


## الصامد

> شكرا يا اخي عرابي وشكرا للمراقب وشكرا للاخ محمد العزب

   السلام عليكم   اخي الفاضل ارجوا لو سمحت حل انحلت المشكلة معك انا ايضا اعاني نفس المشكلة في فتح الملف المضغوط وحاولت بعددة برامج لفك الضغط ارجوا من المشرف الفاضل ان يساعدنا في هذا  وشكرا ...........

----------


## abdi1

سلام عليكم يا اخوان
اعتقد اني اعرف الحل للمشكلة
ببساطة : بعد ان تفك الضغط عن الملف سوف ينتج ملف بدون امتداد يعني مكتوب تحته
file
فقط قم  باعادة تسمية الملف ولا تحذف اسمه فقط اضف الى الاسم هذه الكملة 
(rar.)
يعني نقطة ثم كلمة رار فيتحول الملف الى ملف مضغوط فك الضغط عنه فيكون الملف المطلوب بداخله :Asvc:  وادعولي يا اخوان :Asvc:

----------


## abdi1

ارجو من المشرفين الافاضل التنبيه الى هذه المشكلة حيث انها تكررت معي قبل هذه المرة 
عند تحميل الملفات من المنتدى
وقد وجدت حلها صدفة

----------


## محمود1

> السلام عليكم   اخي الفاضل ارجوا لو سمحت حل انحلت المشكلة معك انا ايضا اعاني نفس المشكلة في فتح الملف المضغوط وحاولت بعددة برامج لفك الضغط ارجوا من المشرف الفاضل ان يساعدنا في هذا  وشكرا ...........

 تفضل اخي الكريم   والفضل لله ثم الاخ الكريم عرابي الذي بقي معي طوال الفترة الصباحية حتى وصلنا الى حل المشكلة وتنزيل المؤشرات

----------


## المسار الآخر

أخ عرابي .. بالنسبة للمؤشر الجديد (عرابي) لاحظت فيه أشياء :-
أولا ... لا استطيع أن أتحكم في إعداداته لكي أعرف القيم المدخلة فيه؟؟
ثانيا.... هناك كذا خط عريض فما الحكمة منها مثلا الأصفر العريض هناك اثنين فوق واثنين تحت والرصاصي اثنين فوق واثنين تحت. هذا فضلا عن الخطوط المنقطة فما سرها وطريقة الاستفادة منها ياليت توضحها لنا لو تكرمت.

----------


## الشارت

> أخ عرابي .. بالنسبة للمؤشر الجديد (عرابي) لاحظت فيه أشياء :-
> أولا ... لا استطيع أن أتحكم في إعداداته لكي أعرف القيم المدخلة فيه؟؟
> ثانيا.... هناك كذا خط عريض فما الحكمة منها مثلا الأصفر العريض هناك اثنين فوق واثنين تحت والرصاصي اثنين فوق واثنين تحت. هذا فضلا عن الخطوط المنقطة فما سرها وطريقة الاستفادة منها ياليت توضحها لنا لو تكرمت.

    
أخي الكريم بالنسبة للاعدادات فهي واضحة وسهلة ولامانع لدي من أن أنزلها هنا ولكن بموافقة صاحبها أولا.

----------


## ابو لاما

> ولله اثقلت عليك يااخي عرابي ونعم الاخ انت  شكرا لك على المساعدة   وارجو لك التوفيق ودوام الصحة والعافية   اشكرك جزيل الشكر   وسوف اقرا الموضوع بالكامل واضع اسئلتي هنا فارجو ان لاتتركنا

 الله يخليك اخئ لا شكر علئ واجب واسال الله ان يسبغ الصحة والعافية والمال الوفير عليك وعلئ من تحب  :Regular Smile: 
وجاهز للاجابة عن الاسئلة عند تواجدي ان شاء الله  :Regular Smile:    

> تفضل اخي الكريم   والفضل لله ثم الاخ الكريم عرابي الذي بقي معي طوال الفترة الصباحية حتى وصلنا الى حل المشكلة وتنزيل المؤشرات

 الفضل لله اولا واخيرا اخي الكريم فلا تجملنئ ما لا طاقة لي به  :Regular Smile:    

> أخ عرابي .. بالنسبة للمؤشر الجديد (عرابي) لاحظت فيه أشياء :-
> أولا ... لا استطيع أن أتحكم في إعداداته لكي أعرف القيم المدخلة فيه؟؟
> ثانيا.... هناك كذا خط عريض فما الحكمة منها مثلا الأصفر العريض هناك اثنين فوق واثنين تحت والرصاصي اثنين فوق واثنين تحت. هذا فضلا عن الخطوط المنقطة فما سرها وطريقة الاستفادة منها ياليت توضحها لنا لو تكرمت.

 المستويات المدبلة هئ مستويات مقاومة قوية تقوم الفكرة علئ ان المستوئ اذا كسر فيه الخطين فانه ذاهب للخط القادم لا محالة واذا كسر واحد فقط ولم يستطيع السعر كسر الخط الثانئ المقارب له فانه لا محالة مرتد اي السعر ام عن سرها واعدادتها فوالله اني اخرجتها بمعادلات غريبة وعجيبة حتئ انني نسيتها وكنت احفظها في راسئ وكما ترئ فقد خرجت مستويات عجيبة وسحرية وبقيت الارقام لكن من دون معادلات اخراجها وهي ارقام فايبوناتشئ سحرية بعضها جديد لم ارءها في مكان من قبل فقط خرجت كما قلت لك بمعادلات نسيتها لانها كانت تحوئ اسس استعنت بها من العلوم الشرعية فخفت علئ نفسئ الفتنة وان اخوض فيما لا ينفع او يفتنني مثلا( لاحظ المؤشرات في عددها 12 مؤشر مع مؤشر الزمن وهو عدد قبائل بنئ اسرائيل)  :Regular Smile:    

> أخي الكريم بالنسبة للاعدادات فهي واضحة وسهلة ولامانع لدي من أن أنزلها هنا ولكن بموافقة صاحبها أولا.

 انزل الاعدادات اخئ الكريم لك الاذن بذلك  :Regular Smile:

----------


## الشارت

ماراح أنزلها باحتفظ فيها لنفسي .. لأني اكتشفت في هذه المستويات مع الفجوال أنها خطيرة جدا والسعر يحترمها 
ولو كنت استطيع أن أرسل لك على الخاص لأرسلت الإعدادات لأوضح لك أني أعرفها .
أشكرك يا أخ عرابي

----------


## abdi1

> ماراح أنزلها باحتفظ فيها لنفسي .. لأني اكتشفت في هذه المستويات مع الفجوال أنها خطيرة جدا والسعر يحترمها 
> ولو كنت استطيع أن أرسل لك على الخاص لأرسلت الإعدادات لأوضح لك أني أعرفها .
> أشكرك يا أخ عرابي

 
اخي الكريم  الفيجوال غير دقيق بشهادة الكثيرين و اولهم الاخ عرابي
و ثانيهم انا  :Asvc:  
الافضل لك ان تتاكد على حساب ديمو لفترة من الزمن

----------


## الشارت

> اخي الكريم الفيجوال غير دقيق بشهادة الكثيرين و اولهم الاخ عرابي
> و ثانيهم انا  
> الافضل لك ان تتاكد على حساب ديمو لفترة من الزمن

 صدقني الفجوال أصدق من المؤشر نفسه لأن المؤشر عبارة عن مدخلات ومخرجات بناء على معطيات السعر . فهو مثل الفيديو سواء تركته يشتغل أم رجعته إلى وراء فسوف يتحرك التحرك الذي يتوافق مع الأوامر البرمجية المدخلة فيه فقط.. فلا يغرك من قال أن الفجوال غير دقيق هذا فضلا على أنه ليس لدينا طريقة تختبر المؤشرات التي تعيد رسم نفسها غير الفجوال فقط. ومؤشر عرابي هذا خطير لا يعيد رسم نفسه إلا في الحالات الشاذة فقط ولم ينسى عرابي أن يضع لنا مستويات عليا نستطيع أن نتدارك الخطورة لو أن السعر بدء يخترق المستويات الأولى ولها عدة طرق بالنسبة للتعامل مع هذه المستويات إما المضاعفات أو الوقف وبعدها الدخول من جديد.. 
على فكرة لايغرك أن تسجيلي في المنتدى 2010 .. أنا قديم في الفوركس وفي هذا المنتدى.. ولكن عشقت اسم الشارت فوددت أن أختاره قبل أن يؤخذ .

----------


## abdi1

> صدقني الفجوال أصدق من المؤشر نفسه لأن المؤشر عبارة عن مدخلات ومخرجات بناء على معطيات السعر .   على فكرة لايغرك أن تسجيلي في المنتدى 2010 .. أنا قديم في الفوركس وفي هذا المنتدى.. ولكن عشقت اسم الشارت فوددت أن أختاره قبل أن يؤخذ .

 
كانك قرات افكاري  :Asvc:  على كل حال كل شيخ وله طريقته كما يقال
بالتوفيق اخي الكريم

----------


## أبو مازن

اخ عرابي انا متشوق لتعلم تلك الطريقة وارجو ان تدلني  
علي مشاركة فيها شرح وافي لطرق الدخول علي الطريقة 
او تتفضل علينا بعمل فيديو تعليمي لاساليب الدخول  
والي هذا الوقت ارجو تقولي ما هو موقف الدولار ين  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> اخ عرابي انا متشوق لتعلم تلك الطريقة وارجو ان تدلني  
> علي مشاركة فيها شرح وافي لطرق الدخول علي الطريقة 
> او تتفضل علينا بعمل فيديو تعليمي لاساليب الدخول  
> والي هذا الوقت ارجو تقولي ما هو موقف الدولار ين

 عزيزي الموضوع كله امثلة ومشاركات ومتعوب عليها كلها بقدر ما يسمح لها الزمن وانا بصدد تجهيز كتاب وفيديو بس افضئ من السوق شوية ان شاء الله يكون جاهز وراح يكون بالعربي وبس باذن الله لشرح مطول للطريقة وخبايها احتاج فقط الئ برنامج يسجل متاجرتئ في اصغر حجم ممكن من البايتات لان المتاجرة الحية وتسجيلها هو الافضل والتعليق اثناء المتاجرة وممكن عدة ساعات من المتاجرة تغنئ عن شرح في عدة كتب وخبرة طويلة والله اعلئ واعلم  :Regular Smile: 
لذلك من يعلم برنامج يسجل فيديو باقل حجم ممكن من البايتات يزودني باسم البرنامج وجزاكم الله الف خير  :Regular Smile:

----------


## السبع من جديد

أخي عرابي   ما رأيك في هذا المؤشر؟؟  أهو هو ،،أم هو غيـــــــــــــــــــــــــرهـ   :Emoticon1:

----------


## abdi1

> عزيزي الموضوع كله امثلة ومشاركات ومتعوب عليها كلها بقدر ما يسمح لها الزمن وانا بصدد تجهيز كتاب وفيديو بس افضئ من السوق شوية ان شاء الله يكون جاهز وراح يكون بالعربي وبس باذن الله لشرح مطول للطريقة وخبايها احتاج فقط الئ برنامج يسجل متاجرتئ في اصغر حجم ممكن من البايتات لان المتاجرة الحية وتسجيلها هو الافضل والتعليق اثناء المتاجرة وممكن عدة ساعات من المتاجرة تغنئ عن شرح في عدة كتب وخبرة طويلة والله اعلئ واعلم 
> لذلك من يعلم برنامج يسجل فيديو باقل حجم ممكن من البايتات يزودني باسم البرنامج وجزاكم الله الف خير

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
يمكن استخدام برنامج ermp_fullV1.94
او برنامج all vedio convertor
الاخير انا جربته لكن طريقته تعتمد على تسجيل الفيديو بالطريقة العادية ثم تغيير الامتداد او نوع الفيديو الى اي نوع صغير الحجم
اتمنى ان يكون هذا طلبك اخي عرابي

----------


## أبو مازن

> عزيزي الموضوع كله امثلة ومشاركات ومتعوب عليها كلها بقدر ما يسمح لها الزمن وانا بصدد تجهيز كتاب وفيديو بس افضئ من السوق شوية ان شاء الله يكون جاهز وراح يكون بالعربي وبس باذن الله لشرح مطول للطريقة وخبايها احتاج فقط الئ برنامج يسجل متاجرتئ في اصغر حجم ممكن من البايتات لان المتاجرة الحية وتسجيلها هو الافضل والتعليق اثناء المتاجرة وممكن عدة ساعات من المتاجرة تغنئ عن شرح في عدة كتب وخبرة طويلة والله اعلئ واعلم 
> لذلك من يعلم برنامج يسجل فيديو باقل حجم ممكن من البايتات يزودني باسم البرنامج وجزاكم الله الف خير

 اتمني ان استطيع فهم ما اراة من فرص ماضية  
هذا ما في الموضوع  
وخاصة ان منذ بداية الموضوع المؤشر كان شكلة مختلف عن الحالي

----------


## ابو لاما

> أخي عرابي   ما رأيك في هذا المؤشر؟؟  أهو هو ،،أم هو غيـــــــــــــــــــــــــرهـ

  
لا هذا مؤشر نقاط بايفوت متحركة علئ ما اظن والله اعلئ واعلم  :Regular Smile:    

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> يمكن استخدام برنامج ermp_fullV1.94
> او برنامج all vedio convertor
> الاخير انا جربته لكن طريقته تعتمد على تسجيل الفيديو بالطريقة العادية ثم تغيير الامتداد او نوع الفيديو الى اي نوع صغير الحجم
> اتمنى ان يكون هذا طلبك اخي عرابي

 شكرا اخئ الكريم سوف ابحث عنه  :Regular Smile:    

> اتمني ان استطيع فهم ما اراة من فرص ماضية  
> هذا ما في الموضوع  
> وخاصة ان منذ بداية الموضوع المؤشر كان شكلة مختلف عن الحالي

 عزيزي تخيل نفسك جالس تبنئ في مههارات متعددة النظام طرق المتاجرة فيه اتطورت منذ ان بدات افكرة ولكن تحتاج لكل الموضوع ممكن ايضاء ان تبداء بالعكس اذا اردت يعنئ تطلع علئ الصفحات الاقدم فالاقدم   :Regular Smile:

----------


## الواثق فى الله

اخى الفاضل عرابى هل لازلت تتبع نظام التبريد فى صفقاتك ام انه غير مجدى مع الاستراتيجية وشكرا جزيلا

----------


## ابو لاما

> اخى الفاضل عرابى هل لازلت تتبع نظام التبريد فى صفقاتك ام انه غير مجدى مع الاستراتيجية وشكرا جزيلا

 والله اخوك الله يكفيه شر العين من زمان سيبنا التبريد والحمدلله الدخوا صار بالملي سكند  :Big Grin:

----------


## ابو لاما

اليوم نزلت ويندوز سغن هوم برميم يهبل  :Regular Smile: 
لسا جالس انزل في الجافا وبعدها الميتاتريدر بس خائف للميتاتريدر يكون هو سبب مصائب اليومية مع الهكرز والجواسيس ايش الراي شباب مافي حل للميتاتريدر ولا اسوئ مراقبة للبرنامج من الانتئ فايرس  الانتي فايرس اي فاست جديد عبر الانترنت والجهاز والله مو مصدق وعشنا ويم حنشوف هههههه  :Regular Smile:  
الحمدلله عدد خلقه رضا نفسه زنة عرشه مداد كلماته  :Regular Smile:

----------


## MOraN_82

> اليوم نزلت ويندوز سغن هوم برميم يهبل 
> لسا جالس انزل في الجافا وبعدها الميتاتريدر بس خائف للميتاتريدر يكون هو سبب مصائب اليومية مع الهكرز والجواسيس ايش الراي شباب مافي حل للميتاتريدر ولا اسوئ مراقبة للبرنامج من الانتئ فايرس  الانتي فايرس اي فاست جديد عبر الانترنت والجهاز والله مو مصدق وعشنا ويم حنشوف هههههه  
> الحمدلله عدد خلقه رضا نفسه زنة عرشه مداد كلماته

 هههههههههههههههه
شكلك مهسوط كثير بالوندور الحديد

----------


## ابو لاما

:Regular Smile: 
التقنية شئ جميل جدا يشرح القلب خصوصا اذا  كانت اصلية بس كلها فانية في النهاية  :Regular Smile:  
الشباب الحلوين الذهب الئ اين من هنا تحت ولا فوق  :Regular Smile:

----------


## السبع من جديد

> تفضل اخي الكريم   والفضل لله ثم الاخ الكريم عرابي الذي بقي معي طوال الفترة الصباحية حتى وصلنا الى حل المشكلة وتنزيل المؤشرات

  
اخي الكريم 
الملف بعد فك الضغط ووضعه في المسار لم يظهر في قائمة المؤشرات 
أتمنى توضيح الخطوات بالتفصيل 
مع شكري وتقديري

----------


## mustafa

> عزيزي الموضوع كله امثلة ومشاركات ومتعوب عليها كلها بقدر ما يسمح لها الزمن وانا بصدد تجهيز كتاب وفيديو بس افضئ من السوق شوية ان شاء الله يكون جاهز وراح يكون بالعربي وبس باذن الله لشرح مطول للطريقة وخبايها احتاج فقط الئ برنامج يسجل متاجرتئ في اصغر حجم ممكن من البايتات لان المتاجرة الحية وتسجيلها هو الافضل والتعليق اثناء المتاجرة وممكن عدة ساعات من المتاجرة تغنئ عن شرح في عدة كتب وخبرة طويلة والله اعلئ واعلم 
> لذلك من يعلم برنامج يسجل فيديو باقل حجم ممكن من البايتات يزودني باسم البرنامج وجزاكم الله الف خير

 اهلاً يا عرابي  :013: 
اذا كنت تبغى تشرح بصوتك وانت تستخدم جهاز الكمبيوتر لشرح برنامج مثلاً استخدم برنامج Camtasia Studio 7 
والشرح بعد _الضغط يكون حجمة صغير جداً   البرنامج موجود في مواقع التورنت_

----------


## ابو لاما

> اهلاً يا عرابي 
> اذا كنت تبغى تشرح بصوتك وانت تستخدم جهاز الكمبيوتر لشرح برنامج مثلاً استخدم برنامج Camtasia Studio 7 
> والشرح بعد _الضغط يكون حجمة صغير جداً   البرنامج موجود في مواقع التورنت_

 جزاك الله الف خير والله ما قصرت والباقئ علي  :Big Grin:

----------


## ابو لاما

> اخي الكريم 
> الملف بعد فك الضغط ووضعه في المسار لم يظهر في قائمة المؤشرات 
> أتمنى توضيح الخطوات بالتفصيل 
> مع شكري وتقديري

 اتفضل اخئ النظام مرفق اظن شركات الوساطة جالسة تعدل في برامجها ضد النظام  :Regular Smile: 
الله يستر  :Regular Smile:

----------


## السبع من جديد

> اتفضل اخئ النظام مرفق اظن شركات الوساطة جالسة تعدل في برامجها ضد النظام 
> الله يستر

  
أخي عرابي 
غلبتك معي ،،للأسف الملف لا يعمل  
أرجو منك شرح الخطوات بالتفصيل إذا وقتك يتسع لذلك وجزاك الله خير جزاء المحسنين

----------


## ابو لاما

والله اخئ الكريم الموضوع سهل انت بس سمي بالله العلئ العظيم يعنئ قول البسملة وحط المشرات في مجلد indicators تلاقيه في experts وحط الملف الوحيد وهو بنهاية .tmp  في templates وتلاقيه مع الملف المذكور مؤخرا اول ما تفتح مجلد البرنامج الرئيسي وبعد ك>ا شغل المنصة والنظام من المنصة رايت كليك وتختار التمبلت وسلامتك  :Regular Smile:

----------


## MBR

صباح الخير عمى عرابى اتمنى لك تجارة رابحة فى الدنيا والاخرة 
وفقك الله وسدد خطاك

----------


## ابو لاما

> صباح الخير عمى عرابى اتمنى لك تجارة رابحة فى الدنيا والاخرة 
> وفقك الله وسدد خطاك

 صباح النور اخي العزيز الصغير 
واتمنئ لك مثل ما تمنيت لي وحفظك الله ورعاك وسدد خطاك ونحن واياك يا رب  :Regular Smile: 
دعواتك لي عندي مركز بيع في ال>هب الله يسترها قول بس ويخلصني منه  :Regular Smile:

----------


## محمود1

> التقنية شئ جميل جدا يشرح القلب خصوصا اذا كانت اصلية بس كلها فانية في النهاية  
> الشباب الحلوين الذهب الئ اين من هنا تحت ولا فوق

 الاخ عرابي  هل سؤالك عن الذهب هنا ؟؟؟؟ فاذا كان كذلك فهذا كلام احد المحللين قبل قليل ,,,,  GOLD capped at 1144hourly trend line resistance from Fridays1160 high, calling for 1128. 
الذهب لديه مقاومة عند 1144 وهو خط الترند على شارت الساعة النازل من 1160 منذ يوم الجمعة ويستهدف المستوى  1128

----------


## ابو لاما

> الاخ عرابي  هل سؤالك عن الذهب هنا ؟؟؟؟ فاذا كان كذلك فهذا كلام احد المحللين قبل قليل ,,,,  GOLD capped at 1144hourly trend line resistance from Fridays1160 high, calling for 1128. 
> الذهب لديه مقاومة عند 1144 وهو خط الترند على شارت الساعة النازل من 1160 منذ يوم الجمعة ويستهدف المستوى  1128

 تسلم عزيزي ان شاء الله ربنا يستجيب وينزل  :Regular Smile:

----------


## MBR

استاذى تاكلابم انا شايف الدولا ين طالع الى 94.5  
من فضلك اذا وجدت وقت تصحح لى المعلومة  ما اعرف انزل رسمه 
لك جزيل الشكر

----------


## ابو لاما

> استاذى تاكلابم انا شايف الدولا ين طالع الى 94.5  
> من فضلك اذا وجدت وقت تصحح لى المعلومة  ما اعرف انزل رسمه 
> لك جزيل الشكر

 نعم صحيح اخئ الدولار ين شراء والهدف حتئ 96 ان شاء الله يمكن ان نكتفئ الان ب 94.30  :Regular Smile:

----------


## محمود1

لو سمحت اخ عرابي ,,,,  بعد اذنك يعني لو تعطيني فكرة ولو بسيطة عن المؤشر الحالي لانو قرات بعض الصفحات ولم اجد شرح يطابق هذا المؤشر , اظن انه اخر ماتوصلت اليه هوهذا المؤشر   فارجوا المساعدة واعطائي بعض الاجوبة عن الاسئلة التي كتبتها في الصورة ؟؟؟؟  الخطوط مرقمة وفائدة كل خط  ولو بشكل موجز , اما المؤشر الاسفل كيف نستفيد منه , من الاسهم والمربع الذي يتواجد فيه السهم ؟؟؟   لو شايف حالك مشغول طنش واعمل حالك ماشفت ,,,

----------


## ابو لاما

اخئ  ادخل شراء او بيع مع المستوئ رقم 4 والمؤشر تحت يوكد لك حالة العملة في الاطار الزمني اذا كان السهم تحت فهذه حالة فرط بيع واذا في المستوئ الاعلئ فرط شراء  :Regular Smile:

----------


## forexdream2

مؤشر رائع أخي عرابي

----------


## السبع من جديد

> والله اخئ الكريم الموضوع سهل انت بس سمي بالله العلئ العظيم يعنئ قول البسملة وحط المشرات في مجلد indicators تلاقيه في experts وحط الملف الوحيد وهو بنهاية .tmp في templates وتلاقيه مع الملف المذكور مؤخرا اول ما تفتح مجلد البرنامج الرئيسي وبعد ك>ا شغل المنصة والنظام من المنصة رايت كليك وتختار التمبلت وسلامتك

 أخي عرابي   أشكر تفاعلك مع مشكلتي  حاولت مرة أخرى ولم أفلح   ولم أجد سوا ملف واحد غير محدد بأي برنامج يفتح وعند فتح بالميتا ووضعه في المسار الذي ذكرته لا يظهر شئ  سؤالي :هل الملف عرابي،،hotmail هي ملفات إضافية عن الموجودة في الصفحة الأولى ؟؟   أرجو من أي أحد سواء الكريم عرابي أو  أي أحد من الإخوة الأفاضل ممن نزل الملفات كاملة أن يوضح الخطوات التي إتبعها بالتفصيل الممل،،لأنها ليست المرة الأولى التي أحمل فيها ملفات مؤشرات أو قوالب ..    أرجو المساعدة وأجركم على الله ..

----------


## محمود1

> اخئ ادخل شراء او بيع مع المستوئ رقم 4 والمؤشر تحت يوكد لك حالة العملة في الاطار الزمني اذا كان السهم تحت فهذه حالة فرط بيع واذا في المستوئ الاعلئ فرط شراء

 شكرا اخي عرابي  ولكن لا ارى ان السعر يصل الى الخط الرابع على فريم الاربع ساعات اي الفضي ؟؟؟  هذا السؤال مابدي جوابه اليوم  :Big Grin:

----------


## محمود1

> أخي عرابي   أشكر تفاعلك مع مشكلتي  حاولت مرة أخرى ولم أفلح   ولم أجد سوا ملف واحد غير محدد بأي برنامج يفتح وعند فتح بالميتا ووضعه في المسار الذي ذكرته لا يظهر شئ  سؤالي :هل الملف عرابي،،hotmail هي ملفات إضافية عن الموجودة في الصفحة الأولى ؟؟   أرجو من أي أحد سواء الكريم عرابي أو أي أحد من الإخوة الأفاضل ممن نزل الملفات كاملة أن يوضح الخطوات التي إتبعها بالتفصيل الممل،،لأنها ليست المرة الأولى التي أحمل فيها ملفات مؤشرات أو قوالب ..    أرجو المساعدة وأجركم على الله ..

 اهلا بك اخي   بصراحة اي ملف هنا مافي داعي تنزلوا لانو مافيه الموشرات او التمبليت   مافيه غير ملف واحد وليس هو المطلوب .  والمشكلة من الموقع اي المنتدى وحصريا بهل الموضوع , مابعرف ليش ؟؟؟  طالبنا الحل من المشرفين البارحة ولكن لم يصلهم الخبر ,,,,  اما الملفات فلا يمكن تنزليه الا عن طريق الايميل وهذا مخالف للقوانين ملف هوتميل   هو اخر ما توصل اليه الاخ الكريم عرابي

----------


## محمود1

ملف هوتميل كل شي فيه هو الكافي والوافي

----------


## Jmeel

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يا أخواني أعتقد  أخي الكبير عرابي مشغول بالويندز سبعة الجديد   :Big Grin:  ،  والمشكله من عندكم ، وهذا هو الملف نزلته  وغيرت فيه الضغط وبرفعه  لكم  تاني وإن  شاء الله  يكون كله تمام .

----------


## Jmeel

وهنا  مرفوع على موقع  رفع   بس  حط  قبلها   دبليو  تلات مرات وماتنساش النقطه 
zshare.net/download/752240525e17a9bd

----------


## السبع من جديد

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته يا أخواني أعتقد أخي الكبير عرابي مشغول بالويندز سبعة الجديد  ، والمشكله من عندكم ، وهذا هو الملف نزلته وغيرت فيه الضغط وبرفعه لكم تاني وإن شاء الله يكون كله تمام .

   
أخي الكريم جميل شكراً جزيلاً ،،وقضى الله حوائجك في الدنيا والآخرة 
وهذا الشارت بعد الإضافة

----------


## Jmeel

من  الشارت  باين  انك  عملت  تمبلت  جديد ،  لأن مؤشر الزمن الى تحت مش باين ، بتلاقي في الملف المضغوط  تمبل  حطه  بفولدر  التمبل  وأستخدمه  هو  علشان تظهر كل المؤشرات  زي شارتات  أخونا  وزعيمنا  عون .

----------


## أبو مازن

ممكن احد ممن يجيديون الطريقة وضح علي اساس شراء الدولار ين 
فالزوج علي الارع ساعات فشل في اختراق الخط الفضي الاوسط وعلي الشارت بتاع الساعة 
كسرة لاسفل

----------


## السبع من جديد

> من الشارت باين انك عملت تمبلت جديد ، لأن مؤشر الزمن الى تحت مش باين ، بتلاقي في الملف المضغوط تمبل حطه بفولدر التمبل وأستخدمه هو علشان تظهر كل المؤشرات زي شارتات أخونا وزعيمنا عون .

 لقد وضعت ملف التمبلت daysys.tpl ولم أجد غيره في المجلد الذي حملته من مشاركتك السابقة

----------


## Jmeel

ياسبع   الملف الذي  انت  نزلته  بداخله  اثنين  فولدرات ، فولدر  للمؤشرات  وفولدر  للتمبل ، حط المؤشرات مع المؤشرات عندك ، وحط التمبل مع التمبل عندك في برنامجك ،  وبعدين اغلق البرنامج  وشغله ثاني ، بتلاقي كل شي تمام  التمام .

----------


## السبع من جديد

> ياسبع الملف الذي انت نزلته بداخله اثنين فولدرات ، فولدر للمؤشرات وفولدر للتمبل ، حط المؤشرات مع المؤشرات عندك ، وحط التمبل مع التمبل عندك في برنامجك ، وبعدين اغلق البرنامج وشغله ثاني ، بتلاقي كل شي تمام التمام .

  
أخي جميل 
هذا ما عملته بالضبط والنتيجة كما رأيت في الشارت،،،طبعاً أنا نزلت الملف من رابط المنتدى وليس zshare 
أرجو أن تتأكد عزيزي من الملفات المرفقة ،،مع خالص شكري وتقديري لتعبك معي

----------


## ابو لاما

> مؤشر رائع أخي عرابي

  

> أخي عرابي   أشكر تفاعلك مع مشكلتي  حاولت مرة أخرى ولم أفلح   ولم أجد سوا ملف واحد غير محدد بأي برنامج يفتح وعند فتح بالميتا ووضعه في المسار الذي ذكرته لا يظهر شئ  سؤالي :هل الملف عرابي،،hotmail هي ملفات إضافية عن الموجودة في الصفحة الأولى ؟؟   أرجو من أي أحد سواء الكريم عرابي أو  أي أحد من الإخوة الأفاضل ممن نزل الملفات كاملة أن يوضح الخطوات التي إتبعها بالتفصيل الممل،،لأنها ليست المرة الأولى التي أحمل فيها ملفات مؤشرات أو قوالب ..    أرجو المساعدة وأجركم على الله ..

  

> شكرا اخي عرابي  ولكن لا ارى ان السعر يصل الى الخط الرابع على فريم الاربع ساعات اي الفضي ؟؟؟  هذا السؤال مابدي جوابه اليوم

  

> اهلا بك اخي   بصراحة اي ملف هنا مافي داعي تنزلوا لانو مافيه الموشرات او التمبليت   مافيه غير ملف واحد وليس هو المطلوب .  والمشكلة من الموقع اي المنتدى وحصريا بهل الموضوع , مابعرف ليش ؟؟؟  طالبنا الحل من المشرفين البارحة ولكن لم يصلهم الخبر ,,,,  اما الملفات فلا يمكن تنزليه الا عن طريق الايميل وهذا مخالف للقوانين ملف هوتميل   هو اخر ما توصل اليه الاخ الكريم عرابي

  

> ملف هوتميل كل شي فيه هو الكافي والوافي

  

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> يا أخواني أعتقد  أخي الكبير عرابي مشغول بالويندز سبعة الجديد   ،  والمشكله من عندكم ، وهذا هو الملف نزلته  وغيرت فيه الضغط وبرفعه  لكم  تاني وإن  شاء الله  يكون كله تمام .

  

> وهنا  مرفوع على موقع  رفع   بس  حط  قبلها   دبليو  تلات مرات وماتنساش النقطه 
> zshare.net/download/752240525e17a9bd

  

> أخي الكريم جميل شكراً جزيلاً ،،وقضى الله حوائجك في الدنيا والآخرة 
> وهذا الشارت بعد الإضافة

  

> من  الشارت  باين  انك  عملت  تمبلت  جديد ،  لأن مؤشر الزمن الى تحت مش باين ، بتلاقي في الملف المضغوط  تمبل  حطه  بفولدر  التمبل  وأستخدمه  هو  علشان تظهر كل المؤشرات  زي شارتات  أخونا  وزعيمنا  عون .

  

> ممكن احد ممن يجيديون الطريقة وضح علي اساس شراء الدولار ين 
> فالزوج علي الارع ساعات فشل في اختراق الخط الفضي الاوسط وعلي الشارت بتاع الساعة 
> كسرة لاسفل

  

> لقد وضعت ملف التمبلت daysys.tpl ولم أجد غيره في المجلد الذي حملته من مشاركتك السابقة

  

> ياسبع   الملف الذي  انت  نزلته  بداخله  اثنين  فولدرات ، فولدر  للمؤشرات  وفولدر  للتمبل ، حط المؤشرات مع المؤشرات عندك ، وحط التمبل مع التمبل عندك في برنامجك ،  وبعدين اغلق البرنامج  وشغله ثاني ، بتلاقي كل شي تمام  التمام .

  

> أخي جميل 
> هذا ما عملته بالضبط والنتيجة كما رأيت في الشارت،،،طبعاً أنا نزلت الملف من رابط المنتدى وليس zshare 
> أرجو أن تتأكد عزيزي من الملفات المرفقة ،،مع خالص شكري وتقديري لتعبك معي

 
ماشاء الله علئ الحماس نعم نريد حماسا   شديدا  :Big Grin:  
شائف الامور جيدة واشكر الجميع علئ مشاركتهم وتفاعلهم ونلتقئ لنتاجر ولنكسب والاهم لنرتقئ  :Regular Smile:  
جزاكم الله الف خير وسوف احاول وضع فرص ان شاء الله للجميع  :Regular Smile:  
فقط احتاج لتنزيل برنامج صور لم انزله بعد  :Regular Smile:

----------


## محمود1

انت اليوم فايق ورايق اخي عرابي  :Big Grin:  ممكن تجاوب على سؤالي  هو ان السعر لايصل الى الخط الرابع اي الفضي الغامق المرقم  4 على الشارت   على فريم الاربع ساعات فكيف ندخل شراء من هناك ؟؟؟؟

----------


## ابو لاما

هههههههه هذا هو السر انه لا يصل الئ الخط رقم اربعة لكنه اذا وصل فانها فرصة لا تعوض للشراء او البيع المهم انا لا انتظره كثيره واستخدم خط المقاومة الثانية وابرد عند الخط اربعة ان وصلها السعر باستخدام فريم الاربعة ساعات مع الترند في اليومي والاسبوعي ونقاط الدخول غالبا من فريم النص ساعة  :Regular Smile:

----------


## محمود1

> هههههههه هذا هو السر انه لا يصل الئ الخط رقم اربعة لكنه اذا وصل فانها فرصة لا تعوض للشراء او البيع المهم انا لا انتظره كثيره واستخدم خط المقاومة الثانية وابرد عند الخط اربعة ان وصلها السعر باستخدام فريم الاربعة ساعات مع الترند في اليومي والاسبوعي ونقاط الدخول غالبا من فريم النص ساعة

 تمام اخي عرابي  :015:   والهدف هل ندخل باكثر من عقد في كل صفقة قصدي نجزا الهدف  ؟؟  واين نضع الهدف اقصد على اي خط نعتمد وعلى اي فريم  ؟؟؟  جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## الواثق فى الله

سؤال للعبقرى عرابى من اى خط المفروض ادخل  وهل بمجرد الملامسة او باغلاق شمعة ياريت هل استخدم التبريد عندما يتجاوز السعر للخط ام اضع استوب وما هو افضل فريم ويا ريت يا باشا مشاركة فيها كل التفاصيل  ومعلش تعبتك معايا

----------


## ابو لاما

عزيزي نجزء الصفقة لاثنين ثلاثة ونستخدم اقصئ كمية ممكنة من راس المال ونقيم الامور في سبانspan او مجال حركة يصل الئ 300 - 500 نقطة نبداء بخمسة في المائة بالسرعة القصوئ وعند ماينص 100 نقطة نكون قد وصلنا لتشبع 10 % من راس المال لنضيف خمسة في المائة اخرئ ونعيد تقيم الوضع ثم بعد ماينس 100 نقطة اخرئ نصل الئ 25 % من تشبع راس المال لنضيف ه>ه المرة بعد 100 نقطة 20 % من راس المال ويتبقئ لنا رينج 200 نقطة لنخسر النصف الجمل بما حمل وفي بعض حالات الشركات لا يحدث هذا ( اذا تم تجزئية الصفقات باستخدام السرعة القصوئ في الفوركس   :Big Grin:   ومراقبة دقيقة للوضع مثل صفقة الذهب الان فانك يمكن ان تضاعف راس مالك مرتين الئ ثلاثة مرات في الاسبوع وهذا ما انوئ ان اعمله هذا الاسبوع للان حدثت ثلاثة مضاعفات وكل مرة ازيد المخاطرة بالمكاب لاصل الئ 6 مضاعفات يوم غد ان شاء الله والاسبوع القادم اقوم برحلة سياحية لمدة يومين عندكم  :Big Grin:  
طبعا هذه استراتيجية مريحة ومربحة بطريقة خيالية وباستخدام نظامي والتقييم المستمر سوف تكون مبسوطط طول حياتك  :Regular Smile: 
يمكن ايضاء عمل سكالبنج بمبالغ كبيرة وهذا يمكن بنظامي لكنه متعب  :Regular Smile:

----------


## محمود1

> عزيزي نجزء الصفقة لاثنين ثلاثة ونستخدم اقصئ كمية ممكنة من راس المال ونقيم الامور في سبانspan او مجال حركة يصل الئ 300 - 500 نقطة نبداء بخمسة في المائة بالسرعة القصوئ وعند ماينص 100 نقطة نكون قد وصلنا لتشبع 10 % من راس المال لنضيف خمسة في المائة اخرئ ونعيد تقيم الوضع ثم بعد ماينس 100 نقطة اخرئ نصل الئ 25 % من تشبع راس المال لنضيف ه>ه المرة بعد 100 نقطة 20 % من راس المال ويتبقئ لنا رينج 200 نقطة لنخسر النصف الجمل بما حمل وفي بعض حالات الشركات لا يحدث هذا ( اذا تم تجزئية الصفقات باستخدام السرعة القصوئ في الفوركس  ومراقبة دقيقة للوضع مثل صفقة الذهب الان فانك يمكن ان تضاعف راس مالك مرتين الئ ثلاثة مرات في الاسبوع وهذا ما انوئ ان اعمله هذا الاسبوع للان حدثت ثلاثة مضاعفات وكل مرة ازيد المخاطرة بالمكاب لاصل الئ 6 مضاعفات يوم غد ان شاء الله والاسبوع القادم اقوم برحلة سياحية لمدة يومين عندكم  
> طبعا هذه استراتيجية مريحة ومربحة بطريقة خيالية وباستخدام نظامي والتقييم المستمر سوف تكون مبسوطط طول حياتك 
> يمكن ايضاء عمل سكالبنج بمبالغ كبيرة وهذا يمكن بنظامي لكنه متعب

 مفهموم اخ عرابي بارك الله فيك   وارى انك تبرد ولا تعزز اي لديك مناطق دخول جيدة للدخول حسب الاستراتيجية   اما بالنسبة للسياحة فلا تخاف تعال بكرا بس مو سياحة يلزمنا عمال لانو راح ننقل البيت   بكرا فارجوا المساعدة القصوى  :Big Grin:                       عم امزح مافي هيك شي يااهلا وسهلا فيك ولاتجيب معك ام فتفت و الفول السوداني والبسكويت والحلويات  امانة لاتجيب  :Big Grin:

----------


## ابو لاما

> سؤال للعبقرى عرابى من اى خط المفروض ادخل وهل بمجرد الملامسة او باغلاق شمعة ياريت هل استخدم التبريد عندما يتجاوز السعر للخط ام اضع استوب وما هو افضل فريم ويا ريت يا باشا مشاركة فيها كل التفاصيل ومعلش تعبتك معايا

 تسلم عزيزي وكثر الله من امثالك ولو كنت فظا غليظ القلب لانفضوا من حولك  :Regular Smile: 
المهم عزيزي راح اقرب لك الصورة اكثر 
يوجد خطوط تسمئ خطوط الارتداد وهي تبداء من خط اربعة ونازل سواء لاعلئ او لاسفل 
نبداء ننظر للفريم الشهرئ نحدد الارتداد حدث من اي خط العلوئ او السفلئ والترند الان باي اتجاه لاعلئ او اسفل فاذا كان الارتداد من الخط السفلئ من اربعة ولتحت والسعر باتجاه الاعلئ فالترند هئ الئ الاعلئ ثم ننظر لمؤشر الزمن لنرئ هل هناك تشبع بيع وبالتالئ نكون تاكدنا ان الترند صار established للاعلئ يعنئ تمركز بالاتجاه الاعلئ الان في الشهري الترند للاعلئ  :Regular Smile: 
ننظر للاسبوعي لنحدد الترند من اي مستوئ ارتد من الاعلئ للاسفل او من الاسفل للاعلئ واضعين في بالنا ان الترند هئ للاعلئ فاذا كان في الاسبوعي للاعلئ كذلك يعنئ ارتد من مستوئ سفلئ وبنفس الشروط السابقة فالترند للاعلئ واذا كان الارتداد من اعلئ لاسفل يكون هذا تصحيح للترند الاعلئ في الشهري وهي الصعود ويلزم هما اخذ الحيطة كتوقع حدوث تصحيح جزئ للترند الصاعد في الشهرئ فنقوم بحساب الارتداد في الشهرئ وغالبا من يصحح الترند نفسه ب 23 % او 50 % او 76% وكدا بنقوم بعملية حسابية ونتوقع التصحيح حيكون لكم والبقية بالنسبة لبقية الفريمات وانا لله وانا اليه راجعون بالمناسبة انا مريض شوية عشان كذا ما وصلت لفريم الدقيقة بس هذه صورة لكم وربنا يوفقكم  :Regular Smile: 
وقريبا كتاب وفيديو للبرنامج  ان شاء المولئ ومدا في عمري  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> مفهموم اخ عرابي بارك الله فيك   وارى انك تبرد ولا تعزز اي لديك مناطق دخول جيدة للدخول حسب الاستراتيجية   اما بالنسبة للسياحة فلا تخاف تعال بكرا بس مو سياحة يلزمنا عمال لانو راح ننقل البيت   بكرا فارجوا المساعدة القصوى                       عم امزح مافي هيك شي يااهلا وسهلا فيك ولاتجيب معك ام فتفت و الفول السوداني والبسكويت والحلويات  امانة لاتجيب

 خلاص لغينا السياحة ونقلبها اعمال شاقة  :Big Grin:

----------


## الواثق فى الله

شكرا جزيلا يا فنان على سرعة ردك  هل يجوز الدخول على شارت 4 ساعات عند ملامسة السعر للخط الاصفر السميك سواء بيع او شراء والتبريد فى حالة وصول السعر الى الخط الفضى وممكن اشتغل على فريم الساعة واكرر شكرى

----------


## ابو لاما

اخي العزيز الواثق في الله  :Regular Smile: 
لا بد من الفهم الصحيح للسوق وهو فهم بسيط السعر في حركة موجية تصحيحة دائما للحركة الاعلئ منها وبفهم هذه الجملة يتضح لك ان التعامل مع هذا المؤشر او غيره او حتئ التحليل الكلاسيكي يجب ان يضع في الحسبان تحديد الحركة الاساسية بالنسبة للقالب الزمني والحركة التصحيح لها وبالتالئ فان الهدف سيكون اسهل وهو تصور من اتئ السعر وسيتوجه الئ اين بالنظر للفريمات الاعلئ والدخول في الفريم الاقل وهذه الجمل التئ خطتها يدي الان تكفي للمتاجرة في السوق من دون حتئ نظامئ  :Regular Smile: 
امل ان تكون الفكرة قد وصلت  :Regular Smile:

----------


## الصامد

> اخي العزيز الواثق في الله 
> لا بد من الفهم الصحيح للسوق وهو فهم بسيط السعر في حركة موجية تصحيحة دائما للحركة الاعلئ منها وبفهم هذه الجملة يتضح لك ان التعامل مع هذا المؤشر او غيره او حتئ التحليل الكلاسيكي يجب ان يضع في الحسبان تحديد الحركة الاساسية بالنسبة للقالب الزمني والحركة التصحيح لها وبالتالئ فان الهدف سيكون اسهل وهو تصور من اتئ السعر وسيتوجه الئ اين بالنظر للفريمات الاعلئ والدخول في الفريم الاقل وهذه الجمل التئ خطتها يدي الان تكفي للمتاجرة في السوق من دون حتئ نظامئ 
> امل ان تكون الفكرة قد وصلت

 السلام عليكم   بارك الله فيك اخ عرابي على ماتبذله من جهود لخدمة اخوانك وهذا لايتوفر عند الكثيرين ان يضعوا ثمرة اتعابهم وجهود سنين هكذا جزاك الله خيرا وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك .  بالمناسبة انا من متابعين لك وخصوصا طريقتك مع مؤشر مركز الثقل وماشاء الله عليك انت تعبت كثيرا مع هذا المؤشر وإن شاء الله يكون قد توصلت الى مرادك ولي كم اسئلة عندك حول المؤشر وانا كذلك استخدم هذا المؤشر ومن مدة وصححني ان كنت على خطأ اخي العزيز ....  طريقة المتاجرة حسب مؤشر مركز الثقل هو يكون كالتالي او حسب فهمي القاصر لطريقتك اخ عرابي   1. نأخذ بنظر الاعتبار الفريمات الكبيرة الشهري والويكلي والديلي لمعرفة الاتجاه والاتجاه هنا مقصود وهو اتجاه المؤشر اعتبرها حالها حال قناة سعرية هل هي الى الاعلى ام الى الاسفل وبذلك حددنا الاتجاه العملة هل صاعد او نازل ومن ملاحظتي رأيت ان الفريم اليومي هو الاساس في معرفة الاتجاه .  لكن هناك عدة اسئلة حول الاتجاه لو كان هناك اختلافات في توجه العملة على الفريمات الكبيرة مثلا لدينا اليورو على الفريم الشهري اتجاه صاعد وعلى الويكلي والديلي اتجاه نازل كيف تتعامل مع هذه الحالات ام نأخذ الفريم الاقرب مثلا الديلي لانه يمثل لنا ترند او قناة نازلة لمدة معينة للمتاجرة ارجوا توضيح هذه النقطة .    2. بما اننا حددنا اتجاه العملة من الفريمات الكبيرة الان نأتي الى فريمات الصغيرة لدخول وحسب اتجاه الفريمات الكبيرة لكن هنا يجب ان يكون المؤشر يعطي ايعاز دخول اي يكون الدخول من الخطوط الصفراء التي تمثل مقاومات او دعوم قوية حسب الاتجاه حسب فهمي اعتبرت الفريم الساعة هو الفريم المناسب لدخول لان الفريمات الاصغر من الساعة لا تعطي الرؤئية الواضحة للعملة وبذلك اعتمدت على فريم الساعة لكن هناك مشكلة يوجهني في هذه المسألة نأخذ الباوند دولار على سبيل المثال على فريمات الكبيرة الاتجاه نازل من المفروض ندخل على الفريم الساعة لكن هناك فريم الاربع ساعات الاتجاه صاعد كيف تتعامل مع هذه الحالة اخي العزيز اليوم دخلت بيع على الباوند على فريم الساعة ماشاء الله نتأئج حلوة لكن على فريم الاربع ساعات الاتجاه صاعد هذا مايقلقني لان مسألة التحول بين الفريمات مسألة يجب اخذها بنظر الاعتبار وهي ليست سهلة .  3. حسب فهمي الخطوط مستخرجة بمعادلات دقيقة وهي تعتمد على اساسيات التحليل الفني وانت استاذنا الكبير في التحليل وكل من يتعامل مع التحليل الفني يدخل من التصحيح ويركب الموجة على اساس انه يستغل التصحيح ويركب الموجة مع الترند لكن هنا لاحظت كيف ممكن ان استغل التصحيح لعملة حسب المؤشر واركب الموجة حسب الفريمات الصغيرة لركوب الموجة والدخول مع الاتجاه لان الفريمات الصغيرة يتغير اتجاه فترات قصيرة  .   أسف على الاطالة استاذ عرابي وأرجوا ان يتسع صدرك وأرجوا انني لم اثقل عليك بهذه التفاصيل والاسئلة وجزاك الله خيرا وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك. :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابو لاما

اخي العزيز الصامد يعلم الله انني احب لاخوتي ما احب لنفسي ادامها الله نعمة وحفظها من الزوال لانها نعمة لا تقدر بثمن وجزاك الله الف خير علئ كلماتك العطرة  :Regular Smile: 
بالنسبة للفريمات الاربعة ساعات واليومي والاسبوعي والشهري عند تعارض الاربعة ساعات تنظر للاكبر منه وهكذا حتئ تصل للشهري مثلا اذا كان الشهرئ متعارض مع الاسبوعي تنظر لليومي لا بد ان يجتمع اثنين علئ اتحاه لان الحركة في اتجاهين فقط لذلك لا بد ان يجتمع اثنين علئ اتجاه يكون هو الصحيح  :Regular Smile: 
اليومي هو الاساس ائل حدا ما لكن دمج الجميع هو الاهم  :Regular Smile: 
وارئ ان فهمك عالئ جدا للمؤشر واتنباء لك بتحقيق الخير الوفير منه ان شاء الله فقط اتقن اسس ادارة راس المال والمخاطر  :Regular Smile: 
وبالفعل النقطة الاخيرة صحيح يمكن ان تتعامل مع التصحيح والترند مع هذا المؤشر وتسوئ سكالبنج في عكس الترند وتدخل صفقات كبيرة وطويلة مع الاتجاه خاصة اذا عندك خاصية فتج صفقات متعاكسة في نفس المنصة  :Regular Smile:

----------


## الواثق فى الله

شكرا على الرد اخ عرابى :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابو لاما

> شكرا على الرد اخ عرابى

 لا شكر علئ واجب اخئ الكريم وان لم اكن بوعكة صحية اسالكم الدعاء لي بالمعافاءة منها لاسهبت واطنبت فان من من يحبون الكلام الكثير المفيد والاسهاب في شرح الامر حتئ يسهل ويزداد فهمه رسوخا وبالتالئ ادراكه والعمل به وما ينتج عن ذلك من الوصول للمراد وهو الخير في الدنيا والاخرة باذن الله جعلنا الله واياكم من من يسمعون القول فيتبعون احسنه  :Regular Smile:

----------


## الواثق فى الله

شافاك الله وعافاك

----------


## محمود1

> لا شكر علئ واجب اخئ الكريم وان لم اكن بوعكة صحية اسالكم الدعاء لي بالمعافاءة منها لاسهبت واطنبت فان من من يحبون الكلام الكثير المفيد والاسهاب في شرح الامر حتئ يسهل ويزداد فهمه رسوخا وبالتالئ ادراكه والعمل به وما ينتج عن ذلك من الوصول للمراد وهو الخير في الدنيا والاخرة باذن الله جعلنا الله واياكم من من يسمعون القول فيتبعون احسنه

   يارب يديم الصحة العافية عليك اخ عرابي  :Hands:

----------


## الواثق فى الله

بارك الله فيك ياعم عرابى عندى سؤال هل تصلح الطريقة مع الازواج المتقاطعة  وما هو افضل تايم فريم وشكرا

----------


## ابو لاما

اخئ الواثق في الله النظام يصلح مع اي سوق واي تاجر حتئ  صاحب البقالة الفئ الحي  :Big Grin:  يعنئ مثلا انت تاجر تقوم بشراء اللحوم من استراليا لبيعها في السعودية فيمكنك بهذا البرنامج ان تضبط حجم المخاطرة مثلا منه تتوقع المستقبل لسعر اللحوم وتشترئ كميات مناسبة فاذا كان المستقبل لارتفاع السعر تقوم بشراء كميات كبيرة واذا العكس تقوم بشراء كميات صغيرة حتئ لا تتورط يعنئ بكل بساطة هذا برنامج استشراف المستقبل بكل ما تعنيه الكلمة ويصلح لاي بيانات وهذه المصيبة التئ لا يعلمها احد هذا والله اعلئ واعلم  :Regular Smile:

----------


## الواثق فى الله

ايه رايك يا عم عرابى فرصة بيع على الدولار فرنك قيد التكوين بعرف احلل ولا لسه جزار :Big Grin:

----------


## ابو لاما

لا لسا جزار مقارنة بسوق الفوركس  :Big Grin: 
انا فكرت ابيع الدولار فرنك لكن بنظرة سريعة للفريم اليومي والاسبوعي وخصوصا الشهرئ اتضح لي ان الترند لا زال لصالح الدولار وبقوة والسبب هو تدخل البنك السويسري لتخفيض الفرنك وهذا ما اثر في القيمة الحقيقة للفرنك وما زال يؤثر لكن هذا لا ينفئ انك يمكن ان تدخل بيع بمخاطرة صغيرة بهدف تصحيح يومي يواصل الترند الهابط في الاسبوعي حسنا بيع بمخاطرة صغيرة والف مبروك اجتزت اختبار المستوئ الاول بنجاح لكن تذكر البنك السؤيسري يتدخل لتخفيض الفرنك لجذب الاستثمارات وهكذا احذر الدخول بنسبة عالية من راس المال ويا ريت تتبع سياسة التبريد  :Regular Smile: 
لكن الترند في الاسبوعي هابط ولربما انتهئ التصحيح لاعلئ وسنرئ انخفاض كبير لقيمة الدولار مقابل الين يدعم ذلك وضع الدولار اندكس  :Regular Smile: 
تقييمي لمستواك هو 3 من 7.9  :Regular Smile:

----------


## محمود1

> ايه رايك يا عم عرابى فرصة بيع على الدولار فرنك قيد التكوين بعرف احلل ولا لسه جزار

  :Big Grin:  اخونا عرابي داخل شراء في الدولار فرنك وبصراحة بعد كسر النموذج للراس والكتفين المقلوب طمعت ولكن رايت مشاركة الاخ الواثق في الله تراجعت  ولكن انا مع الاخ عرابي في الشراء وهدف عند 1.1000

----------


## ابو لاما

> اخونا عرابي داخل شراء في الدولار فرنك وبصراحة بعد كسر النموذج للراس والكتفين المقلوب طمعت ولكن رايت مشاركة الاخ الواثق في الله تراجعت  ولكن انا مع الاخ عرابي في الشراء وهدف عند 1.1000

 ايه يا محمود انت بتجيب الاسرار القومية دي من فين  :Big Grin: 
الله يخرب بيت اوندا لا يكون فاضحيني في وسط العالم علئ العموم هذا الاسبوعي 400%  ارباح  والحمدلله شاء من شاء وابئ من ابئ  :Big Grin: 
انا اشتريت لكن رجعت وسكرت الصفقة  بالفعل  :Regular Smile:

----------


## الواثق فى الله

انا كن ناوى ابيع من الخط الاصفر السميك واقوم بالتبريد من الخط الفضى السميك واضع وقف خسارة للعقدين 50 نقطة وهدف العقدين نقطة دخول العقد الاول ما رايك فى سياستى فى التبريد

----------


## ابو لاما

سياسة التبريد عندك تفتقر للمرونة حيثيجب ان يكون اقل حد للتبريد هو 100 نقطة والافضل الرينج 70 - 130 علئ حسب متوسط حركة العملة اليومي والدخول بيع في الدولار فرنك خيار جيد لكني افضل عدم التبريد بل الاكتفاء بستوب لوز فوق الهائ المحقق بخمسة نقاط مع اهداف تمتد الئ 300 نقطة ارباح  :Regular Smile: 
بصراحة لا يخيفنئ سوئ المستوئ الشهري واحتمال تكوت  W تصعد الئ الدولار فرنك الئ حدود 1.27 وهذا هو الهدف المستقبلي ويعزز ذلك سياسة تدخل البنك السويسري  :Regular Smile:

----------


## أبو مازن

اية اوندا والاسرار دي  
فييها لاخفيها  :Regular Smile:

----------


## الواثق فى الله

شكرا يا فنان على الرد

----------


## أبو مازن

استاذ عرابي رؤيتك للمجنون

----------


## محمود1

ياعمي عرابي شو رايك ندخل على اليورو دولار بهدف لايقل عن 500 دولار قبل مايخلص الصيف راح نسحبوا  :Big Grin:  , هو ناوي على 1.27

----------


## ابو لاما

> اية اوندا والاسرار دي  
> فييها لاخفيها

 اوندا هذا وسيطي وعلئ الراس بس لا تخفيها  :Big Grin:    

> شكرا يا فنان على الرد

 لا شكر علئ واجب اخئ الكريم   :Regular Smile:   

> استاذ عرابي رؤيتك للمجنون

 ابو مازن يمكن البيع الان بهدف يصل الئ 1.41 او الشراء بنظام التبريد بهدف يصل الئ 148 وافضل الشراء اكثر مع انني اتوقع هبوط عرضئ الئ 141 لكن الشراء بالتبريد افضل لاننا في الترند الصاعد في عدة فريمات كبيرة  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> ياعمي عرابي شو رايك ندخل على اليورو دولار بهدف لايقل عن 500 دولار قبل مايخلص الصيف راح نسحبوا  , هو ناوي على 1.27

   :Big Grin:  ما ظنيت وعند جهينة الخبر اليقين  :Big Grin:

----------


## أبو مازن

> اوندا هذا وسيطي وعلئ الراس بس لا تخفيها    
> لا شكر علئ واجب اخئ الكريم    
> ابو مازن يمكن البيع الان بهدف يصل الئ 1.41 او الشراء بنظام التبريد بهدف يصل الئ 148 وافضل الشراء اكثر مع انني اتوقع هبوط عرضئ الئ 141 لكن الشراء بالتبريد افضل لاننا في الترند الصاعد في عدة فريمات كبيرة

 انا بايع من 144.06 
برايك ما الهدف الامن والله اخاف انام ينزل ويرد هدا المجنون اليوم شوفت فية 170 نقطة ومارديت اقفل والان ارتد  :Doh:

----------


## ابو لاما

> انا بايع من 144.06 
> برايك ما الهدف الامن والله اخاف انام ينزل ويرد هدا المجنون اليوم شوفت فية 170 نقطة ومارديت اقفل والان ارتد

 معوضة ان شاء الله وانصحك تخلئ الصفقة وتحط الستوب لوز عند نقطة الدخول وتاخذ الارباح عند 141.50 والدخول بامر شراء معلق من 141 بسياسة التبريد  :Regular Smile:

----------


## محمود1

> ما ظنيت وعند جهينة الخبر اليقين

  :Big Grin:  حارتنا ضيقة وبنعرف بعضنا  :Big Grin:

----------


## ابو لاما

> حارتنا ضيقة وبنعرف بعضنا

 يا هلا فيكم والله اسفرت وانورت واستهلة وامطرت بعد  بس لا تقولي الجار الجديد  :Big Grin:

----------


## السبع من جديد

ودي أتابع معكم بس مشكلتي مع ملف التمبلت والمؤشرات ما انحلت

----------


## ابو لاما

> ودي أتابع معكم بس مشكلتي مع ملف التمبلت والمؤشرات ما انحلت

 النظام مرفوع علئ الرابد شير تلاقئ الرابط في الصفحات السابقة غالبا القبل هذه او القبلها ويا ريت اعرف ايش هي المشكل  :Regular Smile:

----------


## الواثق فى الله

اعتقد والله اعلم ان اقصى ارتفاع للفرنك هو 1.899  وهى قمة يوم 19-2 والمقاومة الحديدية 1.1000

----------


## ابو لاما

ممتاز اخئ الكريم الواثق في الله بصراحة النظرة التقنية بالنظام تضع حد 1.32 كاعلئ حد قد يصل له الدولار فرنك وبصراحة اذا ظل البنك السويسري المركزي يتدخل سوف يصل الئ هذا الرقم مع انني افضل سيناريو اننا الان في مرحلة شراء حتئ 1.16 وسوف يرتد من هناك واذا لم يرتد فالهدف يصل الئ 1.32  :Regular Smile: 
الان ارئ ان تتخذ مركز بيع صغير بوقف خسارة فوق الهائ بخمسة نقاط او تشترئ باستراتيجية التبريد  :Regular Smile:

----------


## MBR

صباح الخير عمى الكبير مقاما وعلما 
زادك الله من فضله وشفاك ووسع رزقك 
انت معلم رائع  بارك الله فيك وفى علمك

----------


## ابو لاما

يا هلا وغلا والله وصباح النور والياسمين وان شاء الله جمعة مباركة للجميع يا رب  :Regular Smile:

----------


## الواثق فى الله

> ايه رايك يا عم عرابى فرصة بيع على الدولار فرنك قيد التكوين بعرف احلل ولا لسه جزار

 مبروك يا حاج عرابى 100 نقطة على الدولار فرنك نعرف احلل ولا لسه جزار :016:

----------


## ابو لاما

> مبروك يا حاج عرابى 100 نقطة على الدولار فرنك نعرف احلل ولا لسه جزار

 الف الف مبروك ومن قال انك جزار  لا تاخذ بالك الما يطول العنب حامضا عنه يقول والف مبروك مرة ثالثة وحاسب من العين يا جزار انها حق مثل ما انتم تنطقون  :Regular Smile:

----------


## السبع من جديد

أخي عرابي 
الشارت لا يظهر فيه مؤشر oanfxtimer  لأنه غير موجود في المؤشرات 
ثانياً الشموع تظهر مختلفة فالصاعدة تظهر بيضاء والنازلة تظهر مفرغة وهذا عكس الألوان النتعارف عليها،،وهذه ليست بالمشكلة ،،يمكنني تغيير الاعدادات 
الشارت يظهر عندى مثل أخينا الواثق لكن بدون الموشر oanfxtimer

----------


## ابو لاما

> أخي عرابي 
> الشارت لا يظهر فيه مؤشر oanfxtimer لأنه غير موجود في المؤشرات 
> ثانياً الشموع تظهر مختلفة فالصاعدة تظهر بيضاء والنازلة تظهر مفرغة وهذا عكس الألوان النتعارف عليها،،وهذه ليست بالمشكلة ،،يمكنني تغيير الاعدادات 
> الشارت يظهر عندى مثل أخينا الواثق لكن بدون الموشر oanfxtimer

 اتفضل اخئ النظام كله وانا لم اتاكد من رابط الرابد شير لكن اتمنئ ان يكون مؤشر الزمن مرفق هناك  :Regular Smile:

----------


## Ahlawy

AL TRADE 
DEMO ACCOUNT : 224185
THANKS ALOT

----------


## السبع من جديد

> اتفضل اخئ النظام كله وانا لم اتاكد من رابط الرابد شير لكن اتمنئ ان يكون مؤشر الزمن مرفق هناك

  
اخي عرابي  المجلد الذي ارفقته مكون من ملف واحد لا يعمل 
لا أعلم أين المشكلة،،،بس أنا محرج معك كثير بسبب المحاولات العديدة ،،لكني لا أرى أحداً حمل الملف من المشاركات الأخيرة غيري كي نرى تجربته  
سؤال أخير هل الألوان المعكوسة مقصودة في الشموع((في الملف المحمل من ربيدششير))

----------


## ابو لاما

> اخي عرابي  المجلد الذي ارفقته مكون من ملف واحد لا يعمل 
> لا أعلم أين المشكلة،،،بس أنا محرج معك كثير بسبب المحاولات العديدة ،،لكني لا أرى أحداً حمل الملف من المشاركات الأخيرة غيري كي نرى تجربته  
> سؤال أخير هل الألوان المعكوسة مقصودة في الشموع((في الملف المحمل من ربيدششير))

 اخئ السبع عندك مشكلة في الجهاز او برنامج فك الضغط  والنظام محمل علئ الرابد شير الرابط موجود في الصفحات السابقة غير اني حملته عدة مرات احدها اسم الملف hotmail واذا سويت بحث في الانترنت oanfx system حتلاقئ النظام مرفوع علئ كم سيرفر والله اعلئ واعلم  :Regular Smile: 
ارجع تاكد منهم وارجع قولي ايش لقيت  :Regular Smile: 
بالنسبة للاوان ليست مقصودة لكن سوف اجهز لك ملف جديد وارفعه فقط اعطيني فرصة ارتاح لاني تعبت هذا الاسبوع غير بلاوي كثيرة والشكية لغير الله مذلة  :Regular Smile:

----------


## Jmeel

الحمد لله على السلامه أخي الكبير عون ، وإن شاء الله مبسوط من الويندوز 7  :Big Grin: 
أخي السبع  فعلاً  عندك مشكله  ربما في جهازك ،  رفعته لك على زد شير  علشانك وتأكدت  منه  ونزلته  عدة مرات  وسليم  مئة بالمئة .  وده  الرابط  وجربه من جهاز  آخر  ، وحياك الله .   http://www.zshare.net/download/752240525e17a9bd

----------


## ابو لاما

يا هلا والله بجميل والله اخر بسطة والحمدلله كثيرا  :Regular Smile: 
وين الغيبة هذه وخير فعلت للاخ السبع وربنا يهون  :Regular Smile: 
الويندوز سغن اب رهيب  :Big Grin: 
ويقبل اوامر صوتية كمان بس غبئ شوية الا تشخط فيه بصوت عالئ  :Big Grin:

----------


## السبع من جديد

> الحمد لله على السلامه أخي الكبير عون ، وإن شاء الله مبسوط من الويندوز 7 
> أخي السبع فعلاً عندك مشكله ربما في جهازك ، رفعته لك على زد شير علشانك وتأكدت منه ونزلته عدة مرات وسليم مئة بالمئة . وده الرابط وجربه من جهاز آخر ، وحياك الله .    http://www.zshare.net/download/752240525e17a9bd

  
أخي جميل  
لم يتغير لدي أي شئ ،،لكني سأحاول على جهاز آخر 
وهذ الشارت ظهر لي بهذا الشكل 
أكرر شكري وتقديري لك وللأخ عرابي على جهودكم معي 
أرجو أن تضع شارت نفس الزوج للمقارنة

----------


## Jmeel

> أخي جميل  
> لم يتغير لدي أي شئ ،،لكني سأحاول على جهاز آخر 
> وهذ الشارت ظهر لي بهذا الشكل 
> أكرر شكري وتقديري لك وللأخ عرابي على جهودكم معي 
> أرجو أن تضع شارت نفس الزوج للمقارنة

 تفضل  اخي  سبع   نفس  الزوج  والفريم   ،  وشوف  مرفق  اثنين  ملفات  مضغوطه  واحد  تمبل  وواحد   مؤشرات .  :Eh S(7):

----------


## Jmeel

> يا هلا والله بجميل والله اخر بسطة والحمدلله كثيرا 
> وين الغيبة هذه وخير فعلت للاخ السبع وربنا يهون 
> الويندوز سغن اب رهيب 
> ويقبل اوامر صوتية كمان بس غبئ شوية الا تشخط فيه بصوت عالئ

 ويندوز 7   احسن  وندوز فعلاً ،  ركبته  قبل  شهرين  ورائع ،  لكن في مشكلة  الميموري  ،  اذا  دخلت  فولدر  المؤشرات  مثلاً  ومسحت  مؤشرات  ولو  حتى  مسحت  كل  الفولدر عندما  تشغل  البرنامج  بتلاقي  المؤشرات  وكأنك  ما مسحتها ،  ومالقيت  حل  لهذي  المشكله الى الآن .

----------


## ابو لاما

نعم عنده مشكلة مع مؤشرات مركز الثقل بالذات ليش ما ادرئ لكن اظنها يمكن ان تحل بواسطة تغير المنصة لمنصة اخرئ من وكيل اخر فبرنامج الميتاتريدر برنامج يباع بالقطاعئ يعنئ ممكن تشتريه بعشرة الف دولار وتبداء تسدد الباقئ علئ مهلك وطبعا بتكون فاتح شركة وساطة والاسعار من شركة الميتارتريدر  ويا دار ما دخلك شر  :Big Grin: 
الويندز سغن رهيب بمعنئ الكلمة بس بح لي صوتئ وانا اصيح عليه واشخط ومضطر اشوف له سماعة اذن  :Stick Out Tongue: 
اكثر شئ عجبني فيه الامان العالئ وفي نفس الوقت السرعة والبساطة والاناقة والحمدلله انه قبل يشغل ميتاتريدر عليه  :Big Grin:

----------


## محمود1

اخ عرابي كيف حالك اليوم ان شاءالله تكون بخير لانك تعبت معنا الاسبوع الماضي ,,,,  عندي سؤال لوسمحت  في خط اخضر عم يطلع على الشارت وجنبو نقطتين حمر شو معناه ؟؟؟

----------


## ابو لاما

> اخ عرابي كيف حالك اليوم ان شاءالله تكون بخير لانك تعبت معنا الاسبوع الماضي ,,,,  عندي سؤال لوسمحت  في خط اخضر عم يطلع على الشارت وجنبو نقطتين حمر شو معناه ؟؟؟

 يا هلا عزيزي والله اخوك ما زال يصارع الوعكة بايعاكها  :Big Grin: 
لكني افضل الحمدلله ورجاء ضع صورة النقطة الحمراء عادية تظهر مع مؤشر مركز الثق التابع لمؤشر الزمن لكن الخط لم يصادفني قط  :Regular Smile:

----------


## SuperForex

Thanks

----------


## الشارت

يا أخوان .. أنا عملت باك تست على مؤشر الثقل كم مرة والاحظ انه مخادع في بعض الاحيان فانتبهوا .. وبالنسبة لإعدادته تجدونها في المؤشر المرفق. تقدر تشوف الإعدادات اللي نساها الأخ عرابي كما قال وهي فرصة أن أذكره بها:

----------


## محمود1

سلامتك يا اخ عرابي من الوعكة الصحية  :Big Grin:

----------


## ابو لاما

الله يسلمك يا محمود والاخ الشارت العزيز علئ قلوبنا  :Asvc: 
انا نسيت معادلات استخراج بعض الارقام وتحديد المستويات التئ تراها ام عن الارقام نفسها فلم احفظها فقط حفظت المؤشرات باعدادتها في عدة اماكن لاستخدامها عند الحوجة  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> سلامتك يا اخ عرابي من الوعكة الصحية

 اين الصورة يا جار  :Big Grin:

----------


## محمود1

> اين الصورة يا جار

   لاتواخذني ياجار ولله اجالي ضيف صديق ونسيت  :Doh:  بالنسبة للخط هو خط اخضر وفي على طرف  نقطة حمراء   و انا مااريد اثقل عليك واعذبك بالاسئلة لانك تعبان ومرضان ومانك دريان  :Big Grin:    :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابو لاما

:Regular Smile: 
والله انت المانك دريان  :Big Grin:  هذا خط السعر  :Asvc: 
اروح اكمل نومي عندك دقيقة فقط للرد وتصبح علئ خير  :Asvc: 
هههههههههه اوكي اعدل علئ البوست نفسها الخط هذا شكله اتحفظ مع التمبلت جرب تشوف ايش المؤشرات الشغال وصحيح مانئ دريان ليش هو في احد دريان بئ  :Regular Smile: 
بس الخط هذا ما عندي سبحان الله ظاهرة جديرة بالدراسة  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

الدقيقة خلصت جار وتصبحوا علئ خير  :Regular Smile:

----------


## محمود1

> الدقيقة خلصت جار وتصبحوا علئ خير

 ظاهرة غريبة  :Big Grin:    وبتمنالك الشفا  ان شاءالله  :Hands:

----------


## ابو لاما

> ظاهرة غريبة    وبتمنالك الشفا ان شاءالله

 ظاهرة تصاحبنئ دائما وهي النعاس الشديد مع التسليم الشديد وفي نهاية الامر النوم العميق  :Big Grin: 
لعلها ذبابة التسي تسي قد اصابتني وهي تسبب مرض النوم  :Big Grin: 
وجزاك الله الف خير علئ دعاءك وابعد عنا واياك والمسلمين الامراض ما ظهر منها وما بطن  :Big Grin: 
وانا لله وانا اليه راجعون  :Asvc:

----------


## Ahlawy

الاخوة الكرام
ممكن اعرف ا خر تمبلت للاستراتيجية DAYSSYS.TPL صحيح ؟ ولا يوجد تحديث ؟
وهل هذا النظام يسمح بالمتاجرة على فريم 4 ساعات
وهل بامكاننا ان ندخل من خلاله سكالبينج فريمات صغيرة مثل الخمس دقائق ؟
شكراً

----------


## ابو لاما

الموضوع به كل ما تريد من اجوبة راجعه للخلف

----------


## Ahlawy

استاذ عرابى انا مسكت العصا من الخلف قرأت اول 100 صفحة واخر 100  :Regular Smile:  وانا حاليا محتاج اتأكد ليس اكثر
تسلم

----------


## ابو لاما

الله يوفقك ويمكن ان تضع فرص للتعليق عليها افضل من العمل منفردا  :Regular Smile:

----------


## الواثق فى الله

ما رايك يا عرابى باشا فرصة بيع على النيوزيلاندى دولار

----------


## ابو لاما

يمكن ان تبيع بوقف فوق الهائ ب 5 نقاط وتستخدم اصغر حجم ممكن من راس المال لان الترند صاعد وبقوة  :Regular Smile:

----------


## YAM123

.  
السلام عليكم 
شهر مبارك وكل عام وانتم بخير  
هل أحتاج للملفات 
logic.dll - gdi32.dll - user32.dll
للعمل على المؤشرات بكفاءه, أم أنها غير ضروريه 
.

----------


## YAM123

.   
الاستراتيجيه ممتازه .. 
وانا أتدرب على حساب ديمو ابتداء من تاريخ 4 اغسطس 
واليوم عملت التدبيله الاولى,  
كنت أحدد الاتجاه على فريم الاربع ساعات وادخل من فريم 30 دقيقه
الاهداف ما بين 25 الى 50 نقطه
وأحيانا اقفل الصفقات لمن اشوف انها تتعارض مع أتجاه فريم أكبر   مع الوقت والتدريب
أن شاء الحساب حيكون كله أخضر
ومش محتاج اققفل أي عمليات بشكل يدوي  
_____________ 
انا احاول افرز الفرص بعد افتتاح السوق يعني الساعه 12 بعد نص الليل حسب توقيت مكه 
بإستخدام جدول اكسل بسيط بيحدد الاتجاه
من اي مستوى والى اين متجه على فريم 4 ساعات 
بيحدد نقطه الدخول والهدف
من اي مستوى والى اين متجه على فريم 30 دقيقه  تقييم للفرص وافضل الازواج للدخول عليها    
فهل ح نشوف مؤشر لهذه الاستراتيجيه 
يسهل علينا تقييم الفرص واختيار افضلها
ويوفر علينا الوقت ايضا  
.

----------


## gashaweb

> .   
> الاستراتيجيه ممتازه .. 
> وانا أتدرب على حساب ديمو ابتداء من تاريخ 4 اغسطس 
> واليوم عملت التدبيله الاولى,  
> كنت أحدد الاتجاه على فريم الاربع ساعات وادخل من فريم 30 دقيقه
> الاهداف ما بين 25 الى 50 نقطه
> وأحيانا اقفل الصفقات لمن اشوف انها تتعارض مع أتجاه فريم أكبر   مع الوقت والتدريب
> أن شاء الحساب حيكون كله أخضر
> ومش محتاج اققفل أي عمليات بشكل يدوي  
> ...

 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تحية حب و تقدير لصاحب النظرية و للاخوة المشاركين جميعا  
وتحية خاصة لك الاخ يام لاحيائك للموضوع من جديد  
فضلا لا امرا ايش هو التمبلت الي تستخدمه انا الصراحة قريت الموضوع من الاول لكم صفحة 
المشكلة اني كلما قريت صفحة القى موشر جديد و في الاخير 
ملفات كثيرة يا ريت 
توريني ايش هو الملف الي تستخدمه

----------


## ابو لاما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته  اعتذر للاخوة لغيابي الطويل وللمنتدئ واهله شوق وحنين مررت بوعكات متكررة منذ اخر موضوع للوصول لمعادلة رقمية تساعد علئ اخذ مراكز صحيحة ومرفق تحديث لمؤشرات الاستراتيجية  وضعت الايام 84 يوم بقواعد متعددة  ويمكن جعلها 120 يوم لكن افضل ال84 يوم لاعتبارات عديدة  تحت التجهيز الان ملخص لقواعد اتخاذ المراكز المالية سواء شراء او بيع اتمنئ ان استطيع اكماله في اقرب وقت ممكن لارفقه لكم هنا  والله ولئ التوفيق  تقبلوا تحياتئ   :Regular Smile:

----------


## adel90

الله يجزاك  خير  اخي عرابي   
والحمد  لله  على السلامة

----------


## مصطفى البنان

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته  اعتذر للاخوة لغيابي الطويل وللمنتدئ واهله شوق وحنين مررت بوعكات متكررة منذ اخر موضوع للوصول لمعادلة رقمية تساعد علئ اخذ مراكز صحيحة ومرفق تحديث لمؤشرات الاستراتيجية  وضعت الايام 84 يوم بقواعد متعددة  ويمكن جعلها 120 يوم لكن افضل ال84 يوم لاعتبارات عديدة  تحت التجهيز الان ملخص لقواعد اتخاذ المراكز المالية سواء شراء او بيع اتمنئ ان استطيع اكماله في اقرب وقت ممكن لارفقه لكم هنا  والله ولئ التوفيق  تقبلوا تحياتئ

 كيفك اخى عرابى لك وحشه يا غالى

----------


## ابو لاما

> كيفك اخى عرابى لك وحشه يا غالى

 الحمدلله بالف خير بدات استعيد العافية والحمدلله ولك الف الف وحشة يا اغلئ 
ناخذ المشاركة ونحط فرصة للاخوة الاسباب كلاسيكية وحسب الاستراتيجية وانتهاء جنئ الارباح وعودة في الغالب للمسار القديم لليورو مقابل الدولار والاسباب الاساسية كثيرة والمركز شراء يورو دولار وقف خسارة خمسين نقطة الهدف قد يصل الئ 1.3950 في حالة ضرب وقف الخسارة نحول للبيع من نقطة وقف الخسارة بوقف خسارة خمسين نقطة كذلك والهدف مفتوح للاسفل وقتها الئ 1.3630 
تحياتئ  :Regular Smile:

----------


## عاصفة الصحراء

اخونا عرابي  يعطيك العافيه 
رأيك يا طيب بالمجنون ! الى اين حاليا بما انه مجنون ورايك يهمنا 
استرليني - ين 
مع الشكر

----------


## ابو لاما

> الله يجزاك خير اخي عرابي   
> والحمد لله على السلامة

 الله يجزاك الف الف مليون خير وبارك الله بك والله يسلمك يا رب  :Regular Smile:    

> اخونا عرابي يعطيك العافيه 
> رأيك يا طيب بالمجنون ! الى اين حاليا بما انه مجنون ورايك يهمنا 
> استرليني - ين 
> مع الشكر

 الله يعافيك اخوي المجنون حركته مربوطة بالباوند دولا والدولار ين وبصراحة كسر ترند للاعلئ معتمد علئ حركة الباوند دولار الصاعدة  وانصحك بالشراء  الهدف بعيد 150 ثم 170 تفاءل بس بحذر في حالة شراءك اخذ الربح عند 136 وانتظر التطورات بصراحة اساسيا الامر ممكن جدا اي الافضل الشراء لكن وقف خسارة بعيد 250نقطة او شراء بتدرج ويا ليت تشتري بنسبة صغيرة جدا وتترك الصفقة ان شاء الله تنتهئ علئ الف خير معها 
تقبل تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## عاصفة الصحراء

> الله يجزاك الف الف مليون خير وبارك الله بك والله يسلمك يا رب    
> الله يعافيك اخوي المجنون حركته مربوطة بالباوند دولا والدولار ين وبصراحة كسر ترند للاعلئ معتمد علئ حركة الباوند دولار الصاعدة  وانصحك بالشراء  الهدف بعيد 150 ثم 170 تفاءل بس بحذر في حالة شراءك اخذ الربح عند 136 وانتظر التطورات بصراحة اساسيا الامر ممكن جدا اي الافضل الشراء لكن وقف خسارة بعيد 250نقطة او شراء بتدرج ويا ليت تشتري بنسبة صغيرة جدا وتترك الصفقة ان شاء الله تنتهئ علئ الف خير معها 
> تقبل تحياتي

 بارك الله فيك اخي عرابي 
المشكله اننا من البابعين ... هل يعود عند مستوى 132  كتصحيح بسيط قبل الارتفاع  ام لا
العلم عند الله

----------


## ابو لاما

> الله يجزاك خير اخي عرابي   
> والحمد لله على السلامة

  

> اخونا عرابي يعطيك العافيه 
> رأيك يا طيب بالمجنون ! الى اين حاليا بما انه مجنون ورايك يهمنا 
> استرليني - ين 
> مع الشكر

  

> بارك الله فيك اخي عرابي 
> المشكله اننا من البابعين ... هل يعود عند مستوى 132 كتصحيح بسيط قبل الارتفاع ام لا
> العلم عند الله

  اذا كسر 133 مافي امل يرجع لاقل من 131.50 وهذا اقل مستوئ ممكن يصل له  والله يعوضك وقتها بالشراء  :Regular Smile:

----------


## heem550

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله   
كيفك اخي عرابي  
الحمد لله على السلامه   
كنت غايب بقالك فتره   
ان شاء الله خير   
تحياتي

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله   
> كيفك اخي عرابي  
> الحمد لله على السلامه   
> كنت غايب بقالك فتره   
> ان شاء الله خير   
> تحياتي

 خير والحمدلله والشكر الجزيل لك اخي والله يسلمك وسائر المسلمين .
وتحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## اعصار ريتا

السلام عليكم
 حمدا لله على سلامتك اخي الكريم وماتشوف شر
موفقين

----------


## gashaweb

حمد الله على السلامة دكتور عرابي

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم
> حمدا لله على سلامتك اخي الكريم وماتشوف شر
> موفقين

 الله يسلمك اخي الكريم وما تشوف ولا الا خوة شر باذن الله  :Regular Smile:   

> حمد الله على السلامة دكتور عرابي

 الله يسلمك عزيزي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## عملات 2010

الحمدلله على سلامتك استاذ العرابي
ممكن ولو شرح مختصر(لاني قرات الموضوع وكونت فكرة على اساس المؤشر القديم) في سطر لطريقة البيع والشراء والاهداف

----------


## ابو لاما

> الحمدلله على سلامتك استاذ العرابي
> ممكن ولو شرح مختصر(لاني قرات الموضوع وكونت فكرة على اساس المؤشر القديم) في سطر لطريقة البيع والشراء والاهداف

 الاسس التئ قامت عليها الاستراتيجية 
1-مؤشر مركز الثقل وهو خط يرسم نفسه بمعادلة تعتمد علئ حركة السعر خلال فترة زمنية ومنها يرسم بقية التوقع لنفسه كمستوئ يستخدك كخارطة طريق لحركة السعر المستقبلية (معادلة المؤشر الاساسية لبلخياط وتعتمد علئ معادلات رياضية تتعلق بالدائرة ومركز الثقل فيها فكلما ابتعدت عن مركز الدائرة يصبح احتمال الارتداد اليه اكبر وخلال الحركة هناك معادلات رياضية تحكم (مهمتي كانت تحديد مستويات الفايبوناتشي ذات التاثير الاكبر في السعر وحركته والتئ اذا كسرها السعر فانك تنظر للقالب الزمني الاكبر لتحديد المستوئ القادم والذئ قد يرتد منه السعر وهكذا يمكن الاستفادة من الاختراق او الارتداد لاتخاذ مراكز مختلفة 
2-مؤشر الزمن ويقوم بحساب الحركة ايضاء زمنيا حسب معادلة مع القالب الزمني لتحديد هل السعر الان اخترق نطاق زمني بصورة تجعله يواصل الاختراق او الارتداد في قالب زمني اعلئ 
من الشرح السابق الذئ لا افهم الا نصفه حاولت ايصال الفكرة عامة وفقط تعتمد في الاستراتيجية علئ تحديد الاتجاه العام في الاطر الزمنية الكبيرة وتقوم بالمتاجرة في الاطر الاقل منها في حالة اختراق مستوئ قوئ في الطر الزمنية الكبيرة تتاجر مع الاتجاه الحالئ وهو اتجاه الترند اي يمن تحديد الترند من الاستراتيجية ونقاط جيدة للدخول مثلا وقف الخسارة لليورو ضرب وتم الدخول بيع ليحقق اليورو حوالئ 100 نقطة من البيع الان وما زال الحبل علئ الجرار 
هناك امثلة عديدة في السابق والمؤشر الزمني يحدد لك تشبع السعر في الاطار الزمني المستخدم له مع المستويات لتحديد الدخول والخروج والاتجاه الحالئ والسابق والمستقبلي للترند او لمتجه السعر وساضيف عدة امثلة 
لنجاح الاستراتيجية تستخدم مخاطرة معقولة وهذا شرط للنجاح في اي تجارة في العالم 
تقبلوا تحياتئ  :Regular Smile:

----------


## طائر الشمال

اهلا اهلا بالعم الكبير عرابي  
حمدا لله على سلامتك ... لك وحشه  ...  نورت المنتدى بحضورك

----------


## ابو لاما

> اهلا اهلا بالعم الكبير عرابي  
> حمدا لله على سلامتك ... لك وحشه ... نورت المنتدى بحضورك

 الله يسلمك يا عزيزي ولك وللمنتدئ واهله وحشة كبيرة جدا وبالفعل الحمدلله علئ سلامتئ .
تقبل تحياتئ  :Regular Smile:

----------


## YAM123

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته  اعتذر للاخوة لغيابي الطويل وللمنتدئ واهله شوق وحنين مررت بوعكات متكررة منذ اخر موضوع للوصول لمعادلة رقمية تساعد علئ اخذ مراكز صحيحة ومرفق تحديث لمؤشرات الاستراتيجية  وضعت الايام 84 يوم بقواعد متعددة  ويمكن جعلها 120 يوم لكن افضل ال84 يوم لاعتبارات عديدة  تحت التجهيز الان ملخص لقواعد اتخاذ المراكز المالية سواء شراء او بيع اتمنئ ان استطيع اكماله في اقرب وقت ممكن لارفقه لكم هنا  والله ولئ التوفيق  تقبلوا تحياتئ

  
وعليكم افضل السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته .. وأتمنى لك الصحه والعافيه أخي الكريم  لاحظت أن التمبلت المرفق ياخذ 210 شمعه ..  
مره ثانيه نسئل الله لك الصحه والعافيه

----------


## nero

جزاك الله كل خير أخى عرابى وجعله الله بازن الله فى ميزان حسناتك

----------


## تاجر

السلام عليكم  قبل عدة سنوات كنت لا أكترث للمؤشرات التي تعيد رسم نفسها وذلك بسبب أنها خادعة وغير ثابتة ، بما في ذلك مؤشر الاستاذ أبوعون الذي مررت عليه مرور الكرام منذ بداية الموضوع .  ولكن بعد أنتشار مؤشر بلخياط فقمت بالتركيز عليه بالرغم من أنه يعيد رسم نفسه ولكن مؤشر بلخياط الملياردير بالتأكيد هناك سر في هذا المؤشر ، وبعد متابعته لاحظت بأن إعادة الرسم هي ميزة وليست عيب ، حيث أن السوق متغير وليس ثابت لذلك فالمؤشر يتغير مع تغير السوق ويتطور مع تطوره ، فحين يكون الترند صاعد واحنا داخلين شراء مثلا ، فطالما المؤشر صاعد فهو مع الصفقة واذا تغير المؤشر للهبوط فهو يخبرنا عن تغير مسار الترند للهبوط وبهذا نقوم باغلاق الصفقات حتى لو كانت بخسارة وعدم معاندة السوق للحد من الخسارة .  لهذا قمت بمراجعة المواضيع التي تهتم بمؤشر بلخياط بما فيها هذا الموضوع الجميل ، وهذا هو أنجح المواضيع وذلك لسببين ، الأول أن مؤشر أبوعون حفظه الله وعن تجربة يعتبر أكثر قوة من مؤشر بلخياط الأصلي والسعر يحترمه بشكل أكبر . والسبب الثاني أنه تم دمج إدارة رأس مال ممتازة ، وبهذه الطريقة ينتج لدينا نظام متاجرة محترم جداً جداً أتمنى ممن لا يزال في حيرة في اختيار استراتيجية ناجحة بألا يفوت على نفسه هذه الفرصة واتقان هذه الاستراتيجية الناجحة ، فهي نتيجة لخبرة لا تقل عن عشر سنوات في الفوركس (خبرة أبوعون) .  وأخيرا أدعو الله سبحانه بأن يجازي اخي أبوعون خير الجزاء ويثيبه على ما قدمه لاخوانه ونشر تعبه وجهده لوجه الله .

----------


## ابو لاما

جزاكم الله جميعا الف خير 
ادعو الله ان يستفيد الجميع من النظام 
اخوكم دكتور \ عرابي ابراهيم عبدالله
تقبلوا تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## mhdk

السلام عليكم اخ ابو عون ارجو ان تعطيني رايك في هذه الاعدادات لو تكرمت وتقبل مروري

----------


## تاجر

أهلا بعودتك ابوعون .  ما شاء الله عليك انت طلعت دكتور ، وبصراحة أنت دكتور فوركس .

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم اخ ابو عون ارجو ان تعطيني رايك في هذه الاعدادات لو تكرمت وتقبل مروري

 شكلها جيد اخئ الكريم فقط استخدام مخاطرة مناسبة هو الافضل وعدد البارات او الاعمدة هو ما يحدد الزاحة الصحيحة استخدم 74 وحدة زمنية هئ الافضل في الغالب  :Regular Smile:   

> أهلا بعودتك ابوعون .  ما شاء الله عليك انت طلعت دكتور ، وبصراحة أنت دكتور فوركس .

 اهلا اخوئ بصراحة درست طب والحمدلله باقئ شوية تعديل للمعدل جامعة الجزيرة المعدل 1.92 باقئ 8 نقاط واستلم الشهادة واتفرغت للفوركس للملل وفقط ولمخاطر المجال الطبي العالية كذلك بس طبيب والحمدلله مع وقف التنفيذ وجزاك الله الف خير مرة اخرئ  :Regular Smile:

----------


## عملات 2010

منور يا اخ عرابي
خبرنا هل من جديد او تعديل على استراتيجية مركز الثقل؟

----------


## mhdk

مشكور  على الرد وبارك الله لك  
وهذه صوره على الاعداد 74

----------


## تاجر

> اهلا اخوئ بصراحة درست طب والحمدلله باقئ شوية تعديل للمعدل جامعة الجزيرة المعدل 1.92 باقئ 8 نقاط واستلم الشهادة واتفرغت للفوركس للملل وفقط ولمخاطر المجال الطبي العالية كذلك بس طبيب والحمدلله مع وقف التنفيذ وجزاك الله الف خير مرة اخرئ

 اتمنى لك التوفيق وتحصل على الشهادة  بس في حد يدبل راس ماله 4 مرات في الاسبوع ويقول الفوركس ملل ، بالعكس هذا ممتع ومربح

----------


## ابو لاما

> اتمنى لك التوفيق وتحصل على الشهادة  بس في حد يدبل راس ماله 4 مرات في الاسبوع ويقول الفوركس ملل ، بالعكس هذا ممتع ومربح

 عزيزي هذه صدفة وفقط والخسائر اكبر دائما في هذا السوق لذلك لا انصح به الا من لا يجد بديلا ويكون صاحب خبرة لا تقل عن خمسة سنوات في المتاجرة بالديمو او الحساب التجريبي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## الملوادى

> *جامعة الجزيرة* )

 
هل تقصد جامعة الجزيره التى اقصدها؟
يازول انت جادى!!!

----------


## ابو لاما

نعم اخي الكريم جامعة الجزيرة بودمدني  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته  
اخوتي الكرام اعلم ان معظم المتاجرون خاسرين وكيف لا وهذا السوق لا يرحم من تهاون معه وبه ولم يعد له عدته 
بصراحة للان ما زلت ما بين بين فتارة ارباحا تصل الئ عنان السماء وتارة خسائر تعود بالطفل الئ يوم ان ولدته  امه ليبداء تعلم الحبو ومنها الحركة . 
اتمنئ ان يستخدم الجميع مخاطرة معقولة وان شاء الله هذا الاسبوع ارباح للجميع  
سوف ادخل شراء اليوم لليورو دولار بهدف يصل الئ 1.43 ان شا ءالله اساسيا لامر مبرر وكذلك بالنظر لشارت مركز الثقل واتمنئان ارئ اراء من الاخوة والئ الشارت  
تقبلوا تحياتئ  :Regular Smile:

----------


## YAM123

السلام عليكم .. دكتور 
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق .. ودخول موفق ولكن ما هي نقطه دخولك ؟؟

----------


## ابو لاما

الدخول بعد الافتتاح ان شاء الله  :Regular Smile:

----------


## تاجر

> عزيزي هذه صدفة وفقط والخسائر اكبر دائما في هذا السوق لذلك لا انصح به الا من لا يجد بديلا ويكون صاحب خبرة لا تقل عن خمسة سنوات في المتاجرة بالديمو او الحساب التجريبي

 بصراحة أحزنتني دكتور عرابي ، كنت فاكرك الآن من أصحاب التدبيلات الضخمة بعد هذا المؤشر (يعني كيف بلخياط يصل للمليارات ومؤشرك أنت أقوى من مؤشره) .  لكن بتبادل الخبرات هنا ممكن الوصول للافضل ان شاء الله .  وأتمنى منك اخي العزيز من واقع تجربتك مع هذه الاستراتيجية وضع أسباب الخسارة ، هل هي إدارة رأس المال ، هل هي الاستراتيجية نفسها .  فإذا كانت عدد الصفقات الناجحة أكثر من الخاسرة فهذا يعني أن هناك خلل بإدارة رأس المال ، واذا كانت عدد الصفقات الخاسرة أكثر فهناك خلل بالاستراتيجية وبحاجة إلى ربما اضافة بسيطة .

----------


## تاجر

أجمل شيء أنك عدت للموضوع دكتور عرابي ، فهيا للنقاش والتطوير .  بالنسبة لصفقة اليورو ، سأرفق لك نظرتي له على الشارتات التالية :

----------


## ابو لاما

> بصراحة أحزنتني دكتور عرابي ، كنت فاكرك الآن من أصحاب التدبيلات الضخمة بعد هذا المؤشر (يعني كيف بلخياط يصل للمليارات ومؤشرك أنت أقوى من مؤشره) .  لكن بتبادل الخبرات هنا ممكن الوصول للافضل ان شاء الله .  وأتمنى منك اخي العزيز من واقع تجربتك مع هذه الاستراتيجية وضع أسباب الخسارة ، هل هي إدارة رأس المال ، هل هي الاستراتيجية نفسها .  فإذا كانت عدد الصفقات الناجحة أكثر من الخاسرة فهذا يعني أن هناك خلل بإدارة رأس المال ، واذا كانت عدد الصفقات الخاسرة أكثر فهناك خلل بالاستراتيجية وبحاجة إلى ربما اضافة بسيطة .

 اخئ الكريم السوق ربح وخسارة ومشكلتي اني ما اركز ولم ابداء استثمار جادي اعمل ربح واسحب بمبالغ صغيرة وفقط لكن دبلت عدة مرات مرتين واربعة تدبيلات وثلاثة وغيرها والحمدلله مثل التاجر القطاعئ بالاسبوع امول واسحب اخر الاسبوع  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> أجمل شيء أنك عدت للموضوع دكتور عرابي ، فهيا للنقاش والتطوير .  بالنسبة لصفقة اليورو ، سأرفق لك نظرتي له على الشارتات التالية :

 وجهة نظر احترمها وبالفعل لربما انخفض اليورو دولار تفاعلا مع احداث مصر المحروسة والله اعلئ واعلم  :Regular Smile: 
شكرا لكم وتقبل تحياتئ  :Regular Smile:

----------


## تاجر

> اخئ الكريم السوق ربح وخسارة ومشكلتي اني ما اركز ولم ابداء استثمار جادي اعمل ربح واسحب بمبالغ صغيرة وفقط لكن دبلت عدة مرات مرتين واربعة تدبيلات وثلاثة وغيرها والحمدلله مثل التاجر القطاعئ بالاسبوع امول واسحب اخر الاسبوع

 يعني انت صاحب سبع صنايع والبخت ضايع هههههه ، الله يوفقك وركز في حاجة وحدة أفضل يالفوركس يالطب .

----------


## تاجر

هناك أمر حيرني في المؤشر اخي أبوعون ، وهو عدد الشموع التي يتم حساب المؤشر عليها ، فأحيانا أرى أنك تستخدم 163 واحيانا 210 ... وهكذا ، وعندما أقوم بتجربة أرقام أخرى مثل 180 أرى أن السعر أحيانا يحترم هذا الرقم وأحيانا يكسره فيحترم الآخر ... وهكذا .  فمن خلال تجاربك ما هي أفضل الأرقام التي تعتمد عليها؟ ، وهل هناك رقم مفضل لكل زوج مثلا ؟.

----------


## YAM123

التاجر 
هذا ما نلاحظه جميعا أخي التاجر ..  
وأحيانا نستخدم نفس الارقام  التي ذكرتها على المؤشر لكن يختلف موقع الشموع فوق او تحت مركز الثقل
من فريم إلى أخر وهذا أكثر ما يضايقني ويجعلني في حيره  
____ 
سيد عرابي  
تحليلك بالامس كان موفقا حتى هذه اللحظه وقد وصل تقريبا الربح إلى 70 نقطه بدأ من سعر الافتتاح .. شخصيا انا جنيت منها 40 نقطه
كل التقدير لك ولرؤيتك الثاقبه وان شاء الله يواصل شراء لتحقيق الاهداف التي ذكرت     
.

----------


## YAM123

. 
صار السعر 1.370 يعني 100 نقطه بدأ من الافتتاح 
حلوين .. وبالصحه والعافيه يا دكتور

----------


## ابو لاما

> يعني انت صاحب سبع صنايع والبخت ضايع هههههه ، الله يوفقك وركز في حاجة وحدة أفضل يالفوركس يالطب .

 الحمدلله علئ كل حال  :Regular Smile:     

> التاجر 
> هذا ما نلاحظه جميعا أخي التاجر ..  
> وأحيانا نستخدم نفس الارقام التي ذكرتها على المؤشر لكن يختلف موقع الشموع فوق او تحت مركز الثقل
> من فريم إلى أخر وهذا أكثر ما يضايقني ويجعلني في حيره  
> ____ 
> سيد عرابي  
> تحليلك بالامس كان موفقا حتى هذه اللحظه وقد وصل تقريبا الربح إلى 70 نقطه بدأ من سعر الافتتاح .. شخصيا انا جنيت منها 40 نقطه
> كل التقدير لك ولرؤيتك الثاقبه وان شاء الله يواصل شراء لتحقيق الاهداف التي ذكرت     
> .

 مبروك اخئ الكريم وان شاء الله الهدف يتحقق  :Regular Smile:    

> هناك أمر حيرني في المؤشر اخي أبوعون ، وهو عدد الشموع التي يتم حساب المؤشر عليها ، فأحيانا أرى أنك تستخدم 163 واحيانا 210 ... وهكذا ، وعندما أقوم بتجربة أرقام أخرى مثل 180 أرى أن السعر أحيانا يحترم هذا الرقم وأحيانا يكسره فيحترم الآخر ... وهكذا .  فمن خلال تجاربك ما هي أفضل الأرقام التي تعتمد عليها؟ ، وهل هناك رقم مفضل لكل زوج مثلا ؟.

 اخئ عدد الشموع يمثل الفترة التئ يغطيها المؤشر ويقوم باعتماد المدئ الزمني لها لاستخراج معادلاته وانا استخدم شهريت او شهر او اسبوعين علئ حسب الترند الاساسي فئ السوق فالترند الاساسي اذا كان لمدة شهرين استخدمت شهرينن وهكذا غير عوامل اساسية اخرئ لذلك اقوم بتحديث فترة تغطية المؤشر كل فترة يمكن اسنخدام فترات اطول لكن في الوقت الحالئ اقصئ مدة ثلاثة اشهر وهئ 120 شمعة وجزاك الله الف خير  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> . 
> صار السعر 1.370 يعني 100 نقطه بدأ من الافتتاح 
> حلوين .. وبالصحه والعافيه يا دكتور

 صحتين عزيزي وان شاء الله الئ الاهداف وان طال الزمن  :Regular Smile:

----------


## تاجر

ما شاء الله اخي ابوعون اليورو ماشي مع تحليلك تمام  وفقك الله  اخي YAM123 مبرك عليك الارباح وانا شخصيا لم ادخل السوق اليوم ولله الحمد

----------


## تاجر

> اخئ عدد الشموع يمثل الفترة التئ يغطيها المؤشر ويقوم باعتماد المدئ الزمني لها لاستخراج معادلاته وانا استخدم شهريت او شهر او اسبوعين علئ حسب الترند الاساسي فئ السوق فالترند الاساسي اذا كان لمدة شهرين استخدمت شهرينن وهكذا غير عوامل اساسية اخرئ لذلك اقوم بتحديث فترة تغطية المؤشر كل فترة يمكن اسنخدام فترات اطول لكن في الوقت الحالئ اقصئ مدة ثلاثة اشهر وهئ 120 شمعة وجزاك الله الف خير

 هنا المشكلة وهي تغيير عدد الايام حسب تغير وضع السوق ، ولكني أحاول جاهدا للوصول الى ارقام ثابتة لجميع الاحوال ، والله الموفق .

----------


## ayser

السلام عليكم اخوان ممكن ارفاق المؤشر مع افضل اعدادته وجزاكم الله الف خير

----------


## ابو لاما

مركز الثقل 84يوم تحديث 2010.rar 

> السلام عليكم اخوان ممكن ارفاق المؤشر مع افضل اعدادته وجزاكم الله الف خير

  
تفضل اخئ الكريم  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

الاوضاع بمصر بدات تهداء وبداء الحوار وتم فتح البنوك وسيتم فتح البورصة قريبا اليورو دولار للشراء وقف خسارة 25 نقطة عند 1,3590 الهدف 1.3785 ثم 1.3980  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

اعذروني اخوتئ النظرة السابقة تم الغاءها ولعدة اسباب ومنها عدم تعدي العتبة التئ تم منها الشراء خلال نصف ساعة للان ونحول للبيع بوقف خسارة العلو السابق عند 1.3622 باهداف دنيا جديدة اعلم ان هناك من دخل شراء اتمنئ ان يغلق الصفقة ويعاود الدخول بيع وشكرا لكم واعتذر لتغيير النظرة لكن يجب ان اكون صادق معكم  :Regular Smile:

----------


## YAM123

> اعذروني اخوتئ النظرة السابقة تم الغاءها ولعدة اسباب ومنها عدم تعدي العتبة التئ تم منها الشراء خلال نصف ساعة للان ونحول للبيع بوقف خسارة العلو السابق عند 1.3622 باهداف دنيا جديدة اعلم ان هناك من دخل شراء اتمنئ ان يغلق الصفقة ويعاود الدخول بيع وشكرا لكم واعتذر لتغيير النظرة لكن يجب ان اكون صادق معكم

  
طلب للتوضيح .. دكتور
ما علاقه النصف ساعه في التأثير على وجهه نظرك وتغييرها من شراء إلى بيع؟؟   
ما استنتجته من كلامك دكتور ان هناك مده زمنيه فإذا لم يتحرك السعر عندها مرتدا من خطوط منطقه الشراء .. 
فإنه سيواصل الى ان يصل إلى الخطوط الادنى (المقاومات) في منطقه الشراء 
إذا كان استنتاجي صح فهل لكل خط زمن معين .. أم فتره نصف ساعه كافيه لاي خط من خطوط المؤشر على فريم الاربع ساعات  
.

----------


## ابو لاما

> طلب للتوضيح .. دكتور
> ما علاقه النصف ساعه في التأثير على وجهه نظرك وتغييرها من شراء إلى بيع؟؟   
> ما استنتجته من كلامك دكتور ان هناك مده زمنيه فإذا لم يتحرك السعر عندها مرتدا من خطوط منطقه الشراء .. 
> فإنه سيواصل الى ان يصل إلى الخطوط الادنى (المقاومات) في منطقه الشراء 
> إذا كان استنتاجي صح فهل لكل خط زمن معين .. أم فتره نصف ساعه كافيه لاي خط من خطوط المؤشر على فريم الاربع ساعات  
> .

 اخي الكريم من شروط وضع الصفقة اختيار نقطة تصحيحة يكون فيها الخيار اما البيع او الشراء ويكون بها تصحيح لهبوط سابق او لصعود سابق بالفايبو عند 60 - 78 في المائة من السعر 
عند الدخول شراء لتعدئ النقطة صعودا وهو تصحيح لهبوط نضع عتبة زمنية لاكمال التصحيح السابق وغالبا هئ في مدئ نصف ساعة الئ ساعة اذا لم يعاود السعر التصحيح الكامل للهبوط فاننا نعود الئ الترند السابق الذئ تم تصحيحه وندخل في صفقة بيع كما في الصورة المرفقة  :Regular Smile: 
هناك ما يسمئ فشل السعر في تصحيح الهبوط السابق او الصعود السابق وبقاءه لفترة زمنية متذبذب بين قيم ضيقة ويعنئ مواصلة الترند السابق والزمن من نصف ساعة الئ ساعة كوضعه الان والافضل الان البيع لانه في نفس الوضع السابق يوم امس  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ،،،TakePoints

بارك الله فيك اخوي عرابي انا حاولت انزل المؤشرات لم افلح ممكن تقوم بإرفاقها مره اخرى واذا امكن حتى يكون الموضوع مميز اكثر ان كان هناك صفحات خاصه بالشرح ان تحددها 
بانتظارك وشكرا

----------


## ابو لاما

> بارك الله فيك اخوي عرابي انا حاولت انزل المؤشرات لم افلح ممكن تقوم بإرفاقها مره اخرى واذا امكن حتى يكون الموضوع مميز اكثر ان كان هناك صفحات خاصه بالشرح ان تحددها 
> بانتظارك وشكرا

 المؤشرات موجودة باول صفحة نزلها من هناك  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

اليورو حقق علو كبير واساسيا اليورو يعاني من تطور الامور بالدول العربية اتوقع تصحيح وقوة للدولار دخلت بيع وقف خسارة 15 نقطة عند 1.4505 واخذ الربح غدا ان شاء الله اتوقع حركة جيدة للاسفل بالاضافة لترند صاعد تم كسره في الاربعة ساعات  :Regular Smile: 
الئ الشارت تحياتي وتقديري  :Regular Smile:

----------


## Yoyoyassine

> اليورو حقق علو كبير واساسيا اليورو يعاني من تطور الامور بالدول العربية اتوقع تصحيح وقوة للدولار دخلت بيع وقف خسارة 15 نقطة عند 1.4505 واخذ الربح غدا ان شاء الله اتوقع حركة جيدة للاسفل بالاضافة لترند صاعد تم كسره في الاربعة ساعات 
> الئ الشارت تحياتي وتقديري

 *
بالتوفيق إنشاء الله
دخلت بلوط صغير* 
no stoploss  :Wink Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله  :Regular Smile:

----------


## صقر1234

> اليورو حقق علو كبير واساسيا اليورو يعاني من تطور الامور بالدول العربية اتوقع تصحيح وقوة للدولار دخلت بيع وقف خسارة 15 نقطة عند 1.4505 واخذ الربح غدا ان شاء الله اتوقع حركة جيدة للاسفل بالاضافة لترند صاعد تم كسره في الاربعة ساعات 
> الئ الشارت تحياتي وتقديري

 دكتور عرابي ممكن لو سمحت ان تعطينا المؤشر ابو اكسات  :Asvc:  ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## كيان الشرق الاوسط

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## ابو لاما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته  
ضرب المؤشرات فايروس مقصودة به والحمدلله كنت اعلم ان شئ كهذا سيحدث سارفق المؤشرات الان مع التمبلت اتمنئ ان يقوم الجميع بوضع نسخة خارجية منها واتمنئ كذلك ان يتم تحديث الصفحة الاولئ كذلك ان لحظتم الكود لا يظهر والمؤشر لا يعمل بعد مدة الا التئ عنديواطمئن الجميع لدي المؤشرات واحدثها واحفظها في عدة امكنة خارجية المؤشرات سترفق الان وانا اتاجر يها ولي بها عمل تجاري لذلك الرجاء المحافظة علئ حقوق الطبع اي تستخدمها لشخصك الكريم وفقط  ارجو تحديثها في الصفحة الاولئ والله ولئ التوفيق  
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته

----------


## ابو لاما

اليورو حقق علو 1.4503 ولم يضرب الستوب لوز بنقطتين والان حقق حوالئ 25 نقطة مبروك لمن دخل الصفقة اتوقع استمرارهبوطه بالنسبة للشرح الموضوع كله شرح لطريقة استخدام الاستراتيجية ونسبة نجاحها عالية والحمدلله فقط استخدام لوت صغير حتئ لا يعكس السوق عليك وفقط  :Regular Smile: 
تقبلوا تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## heem550

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته  
> ضرب المؤشرات فايروس مقصودة به والحمدلله كنت اعلم ان شئ كهذا سيحدث سارفق المؤشرات الان مع التمبلت اتمنئ ان يقوم الجميع بوضع نسخة خارجية منها واتمنئ كذلك ان يتم تحديث الصفحة الاولئ كذلك ان لحظتم الكود لا يظهر والمؤشر لا يعمل بعد مدة الا التئ عنديواطمئن الجميع لدي المؤشرات واحدثها واحفظها في عدة امكنة خارجية المؤشرات سترفق الان وانا اتاجر يها ولي بها عمل تجاري لذلك الرجاء المحافظة علئ حقوق الطبع اي تستخدمها لشخصك الكريم وفقط  ارجو تحديثها في الصفحة الاولئ والله ولئ التوفيق  
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته

  
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله   
شكرا  وجزاك الله خير 
تحياتي

----------


## ابو لاما

> اليورو حقق علو كبير واساسيا اليورو يعاني من تطور الامور بالدول العربية اتوقع تصحيح وقوة للدولار دخلت بيع وقف خسارة 15 نقطة عند 1.4505 واخذ بح غدا ان شاء الله اتوقع حركة جيدة للاسفل بالاضافة لترند صاعد تم كسره في الاربعة ساعات 
> الئ الشارت تحياتي وتقديري

  
حققننا 100 نقطة واكثر والحمدلله انخفض اليورو الئ 1.4391 مبروك لمن دخل الصفقة واذا اردتم  ساضع صفقات من الاسبوع القادم باهداف جيدة ومبروك مرة اخرئ والحمدلله  :Regular Smile:

----------


## صقر1234

شاكر لك دكتور عرابي 
ولكن الملف الذي ارفقته لا يحتوي على اي شي لا يوجد اي مؤشر ولا تمبليت اتمنى اعادت رفعه ولك كل الشكر والتقدير

----------


## صقر1234

> شاكر لك دكتور عرابي 
> ولكن الملف الذي ارفقته لا يحتوي على اي شي لا يوجد اي مؤشر ولا تمبليت اتمنى اعادت رفعه ولك كل الشكر والتقدير

 اتأسف لك استاذي الملف كامل بس كان في غلط من عندي 
مارايك في هذه الصفقات هل هي صحيحه ام هناك غلط 
وايضا اين نضع الاستوب لوز 
اتمنى اني ماضايقتك  :Asvc:

----------


## mohamedsayyed48

استاذ عرابى  اهلا وسهلا معلش انا لسه حديث فى الفوركس  انا نزلت مركز ثقل من ككان اخر فى المنتدى لكن اظنها مختلفة عن مركز الثقل اللى حضرتك باعتها ومش عارف ليه كل ماانزل المرفق اللى حضرتك باعته يظهرلى ملف ابيض ويكتبلى 
an error occured during download
مفيش طريقة تانية انزل الملف ده؟؟؟

----------


## mohamedsayyed48

وياريت اعرف هو بيعيد رسم نفسه تانى لان اللى عندى بيرسم نفسه ؟  شكرا

----------


## ابو لاما

لقد رفعت الملف وقام الكثيربانزاله لا اعرف كيف يفسر هذا لكن لعل هناك مشكلة بجهازك مثلا او بالمنتدئ سارفعه مرة اخرئ اتمنئ ان يتم تحديث الملفات في الصفحة الاولئ والمؤشر يعيد رسم نفسه بنسبة قليلة في الفريم الزمن الصغير وفقط  وهو افضل من باقئ المؤشرات بتجربة الجميع وهذا سبب ما يحدث الان من تسبب بتخريب المؤشر وملفاته الملف مرفق مرة اخرئ اتمني ان يتم تحديث الملف الاول لانه ناقص كثيرفي الصفحة الولئ او اضافته وفقط  :Regular Smile: 
تقبلوا تحياتي الحارة جدا وهاردلك كذلك  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

البيع والشراء من الخطوط الفضية الكبيرة بمباركة الفريم الاكبر وهو من اليومي وما يكبره يعنيمثلا اليورو الان اليومي بيع المؤشر الزمني مشبع والسعر بالاعلئ وهناك ارتداد من الخط المنتصف بالشهري وهذه قاعدة ذهبية فلابد ان يحدث ارتداد من خط المنتصف بالفريم الزمني الكبير ويشمل معه فريم الاربعة ساعات والساعة وتادرا في الاقل .
القاعدةلكل حركة تصحيح لها اذا كانت الحركة بعرض ثمانية خطوط فالتصحيح يكون بعرض 5 - 3 خطوط وبالنظر لليورو فالتصحيح في الشهرئ لخمسة خطوط سيكون خطين او ثلاثة يتم تحديدنقطة الدخول من الاطر الزمنية الاقل اليومي كذلك خط المنتصف الاربعة ساعات وباقئ الاطر الكبيرة المؤشر الزمن متشبع لحالة الشراء لذلك اخترت البيع الان باهداف قد تصل الئ 1.32 لكن لا نغفل ان الترند الاساسي صعود لذلك ناخذ ارباحنا 50 - 100 نقطة ونعيد تقييم الوضع في مؤشر الزمن والخطوط وهنا الفريم اليومي مهم لانه في حالة تشبع كامل ننتظر ليعيدالمؤشر رسم نفسه والمدة اللازمة يومين الئ ثلاثة فالبيع الان هو الاساس خلال اليومين القادمين حتئ نعيد رؤية الاطار اليومي بشكل مختلف ساضيف المزيد من النقاط لاحقا مع المتاجرة  :Regular Smile: 
تقبلوا تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## azzoug

يومك مبارك يا عرابي
اين تتوقع هبوط اليورو وهل تغير الاتجاه من الصاعد الى الهابط

----------


## ابو لاما

> يومك مبارك يا عرابي
> اين تتوقع هبوط اليورو وهل تغير الاتجاه من الصاعد الى الهابط

 ويومك مبارك كذلك اخي العزيز وشكرا لك  :Regular Smile:  
اليورو اساسيا يعاني من مبيعات النفط الليبي فالاضطرار الن لشراء النفط بالدولار وبيع اليورو من دول الخليج وغيرها والتئ تستخدم الدولار بعكس النفط الليبي الذئ يباع باليورو في ايطاليا وبعض المرافئ وهناك اتجاه لصفقات سلاح ايضاء اكبر وغالبا بالدولار .من ناحيةاساسية هناك تضخم بمنطقة اليورو والاسعار لذلك اي انخفاض سيكون تصحيح وسيكون خاطفا اي انخفاض الئ مستويات 1.32- 1.37 ثم اعادة مسار الصعود .
النمو العالمي كذلك متاثر بما يجرئ في الدول العربية فالغرب يعتمد في متاجرته علئ العرب بنسبة تصل الئ 30 % حيث تعتمد الشعوب الاسيوية علئ مدخلات المغتربين العاملين بالبلاد العربيةوبالتالئ تعتمد علئ مدخلات هذه المنطقة .عدم الاستقرار في البلاد العربية سيؤدئلانخفاض شهية المخاطرة وهو عامل مهم اخر ..هروب رؤؤس الاموال الئ الغرب سيؤدي لركود اكبر في المنطقةوبالتالئ طلب اقل علئ المنتجات الغربية يعنئ التصحيح مهم وقادم وسيكون سريع وخاطف . :Regular Smile: 
البنكالمركزي الاوروبي ليس امامه الا التدخل لرفع الفائدة مما سيزيد الامور ركودا لذلك ننظرللامر بعين الدببة الان اتجاه اليورو والثيران باتجاه الدولار حيث الاقتصاد مستقر وتستفيد امريكا الان من ارتفاع الغذاء كالقمح وغيره من بيع اسلحةوالسيارات في الخليج العربي .
التبادل التجاري هو ما يحدد سعر العملة وليس نحن المتاجرين والتبادل اكبر الان مع امريكا ممستوئ 1.37 لا بد ان ياتئ ان شاء الله لكن سنبيع بحذر وستوب  لوز ونخرج ب 50 - 100 نقطة في كل صفقة والافضل 50 نقطة . :Regular Smile: 
الهبوط قد يكون خاطفا او بطئ والخاطف هو الارجح خصوصا بعد قرار تسليح الثوار بليبيا وتبعات ذلك علئ شهية المخاطرة في شراء اليورو لكن سنعاود الترند الصاعد غالبا والان نحن في نقطة ترند شهري واضحة لا بد ان ينعكس منها السعر نبقئ علئ البيع بستوبلوز ما لم تكسر نقطة 1.4505 وقتها سنفكر في الشراء ان شاء الله  :Regular Smile: 
تقبل تحياتي ويومك مبارك  :Regular Smile:

----------


## azzoug

> ويومك مبارك كذلك اخي العزيز وشكرا لك  
> اليورو اساسيا يعاني من مبيعات النفط الليبي فالاضطرار الن لشراء النفط بالدولار وبيع اليورو من دول الخليج وغيرها والتئ تستخدم الدولار بعكس النفط الليبي الذئ يباع باليورو في ايطاليا وبعض المرافئ وهناك اتجاه لصفقات سلاح ايضاء اكبر وغالبا بالدولار .من ناحيةاساسية هناك تضخم بمنطقة اليورو والاسعار لذلك اي انخفاض سيكون تصحيح وسيكون خاطفا اي انخفاض الئ مستويات 1.32- 1.37 ثم اعادة مسار الصعود .
> النمو العالمي كذلك متاثر بما يجرئ في الدول العربية فالغرب يعتمد في متاجرته علئ العرب بنسبة تصل الئ 30 % حيث تعتمد الشعوب الاسيوية علئ مدخلات المغتربين العاملين بالبلاد العربيةوبالتالئ تعتمد علئ مدخلات هذه المنطقة .عدم الاستقرار في البلاد العربية سيؤدئلانخفاض شهية المخاطرة وهو عامل مهم اخر ..هروب رؤؤس الاموال الئ الغرب سيؤدي لركود اكبر في المنطقةوبالتالئ طلب اقل علئ المنتجات الغربية يعنئ التصحيح مهم وقادم وسيكون سريع وخاطف .
> البنكالمركزي الاوروبي ليس امامه الا التدخل لرفع الفائدة مما سيزيد الامور ركودا لذلك ننظرللامر بعين الدببة الان اتجاه اليورو والثيران باتجاه الدولار حيث الاقتصاد مستقر وتستفيد امريكا الان من ارتفاع الغذاء كالقمح وغيره من بيع اسلحةوالسيارات في الخليج العربي .
> التبادل التجاري هو ما يحدد سعر العملة وليس نحن المتاجرين والتبادل اكبر الان مع امريكا ممستوئ 1.37 لا بد ان ياتئ ان شاء الله لكن سنبيع بحذر وستوب لوز ونخرج ب 50 - 100 نقطة في كل صفقة والافضل 50 نقطة .
> الهبوط قد يكون خاطفا او بطئ والخاطف هو الارجح خصوصا بعد قرار تسليح الثوار بليبيا وتبعات ذلك علئ شهية المخاطرة في شراء اليورو لكن سنعاود الترند الصاعد غالبا والان نحن في نقطة ترند شهري واضحة لا بد ان ينعكس منها السعر نبقئ علئ البيع بستوبلوز ما لم تكسر نقطة 1.4505 وقتها سنفكر في الشراء ان شاء الله 
> تقبل تحياتي ويومك مبارك

 اشكرك شكر جزيلا على هذا الشرح المستفيظ

----------


## mohamedsayyed48

شكرا استاذ عرابى  على الرد الظاهر فعلا فى شىء فى الجهاز لانى نزلت مؤشرات ومنها مركز الثقل من اماكن اخرى فى المنتدى  لكن انهاردة جربت فى اماكن عديدة بتحصل نفس المشكلة  شكرا لك
كنت احب اسال حضرتك هو حضرتك من مصر؟

----------


## ،،،TakePoints

معذرة اخواني ياريت تنزيل المؤشرات مره اخرى لاني لم استطع فتحها عند التنزيل وياريت يكون تنزيل المؤشرات ex4 or mq4

----------


## ،،،TakePoints

> لقد رفعت الملف وقام الكثيربانزاله لا اعرف كيف يفسر هذا لكن لعل هناك مشكلة بجهازك مثلا او بالمنتدئ سارفعه مرة اخرئ اتمنئ ان يتم تحديث الملفات في الصفحة الاولئ والمؤشر يعيد رسم نفسه بنسبة قليلة في الفريم الزمن الصغير وفقط وهو افضل من باقئ المؤشرات بتجربة الجميع وهذا سبب ما يحدث الان من تسبب بتخريب المؤشر وملفاته الملف مرفق مرة اخرئ اتمني ان يتم تحديث الملف الاول لانه ناقص كثيرفي الصفحة الولئ او اضافته وفقط 
> تقبلوا تحياتي الحارة جدا وهاردلك كذلك

 اخوي عرابي بارك الله فيك 
انا مقدر جهودك لذلك ارجو تنزيل المؤشرات او المؤشر الاساسي فقط لمركز الثقل على شكل mq4 or ex4 
لاني حاولت كثيرا ولا يفتح

----------


## ابو لاما

> معذرة اخواني ياريت تنزيل المؤشرات مره اخرى لاني لم استطع فتحها عند التنزيل وياريت يكون تنزيل المؤشرات ex4 or mq4

 الملف في شكل رير نزل البرنامج من هنا rar.net باللغة العربية لان اللغة الانجليزية لا تعمل  ثم  استخدمه لفتح الملف االذئ ارفقته والرجاء وضع التحديث الاخير في الصفحة الاولئ وانا من السودان لكن كلنا مصريين فمصر تشمل كل ارض النيل حتئ المنبع من هناك ارض الحبشة والله اعلئ واعلم وتقبل تحياتي وشكرا لكل من علق  :Regular Smile: 
تقبلوا تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## mohamedsayyed48

اهلا باهل السودان وبيك استاذ عرابى ولكن بما اننى لم استطع الاستفادة من المؤشر بسبب موضوع التنزيل هل مثلا لو غيرت الاعدادات اللى عندى  يكون الاداء احسن ام حضرتك غيرت المؤشر تغيير جذرى؟
الاعدادات اللى عندى 182 ثم 3 ثم 1.61803399 لانى بصراحة لما نزلت مركز الثقل من اسبوعين من مكان تانى فى المنتدى فرحت بالمؤشر لكن بعدين صدمت بانه بيعيد رسم نفسه فهل مع تغيير اعداد معين هيكون احسن؟
ام حضرتك غيرت تغيير جذرى ؟  وشكرا واسف لالحاحى بس انا فعلا نفسى استفيد منه

----------


## ابو لاما

اخئ الكريم الجميع انزل المؤشر حاول او استعين بصديق الصديق وقت الضيق وباقئ اجوبتك في الصفحة السابقة والتئ قبلها اتمنئ ان استطعت مساعدتك لكن الجميع انزل المؤشر تحتاج لقليل من الصبر لتنزله مثلهم بالتوفيق  :Regular Smile: 
تقبل تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## noureddine111

السلام عليكم 
حياكم الله جميعا .وحيى الله الاخ الكريم أبو العون .بارك الله فيك واحسن اليك 
ماشاء الله ورشة ولا اروع . تعاون وتفاني . ومحبة مساعدة الغير .اسأل الله تعالى ان يبارك في علمكم وعملكم 
أخي الكريم ابو عون ..لقد وجدت الموضوع بالصدفة لأنه كان متقدما في ترتيب المواضيع في المنتدى وقت تصفحي اياه 
وبصراحة انبهرت لما رأيت من عمل دؤوب وتطوير متواصل مع وجود بعض المشككين الذي ينظرون الى الناس بازدراء وكان همهم هو تشتيت الموضوع ليس الا .ولكن الموضوع استمر والحمد لله وحقق نتائج فوق المتوقع والحمد لله . 
في الحقيقة انا عجزت عن قراءة كل صفحات الموضوع لكثرتها ووجدت  اثناء قرائتي عدة مؤشرات وتمبليتات وكنت احمل ما يصادفني اثناء تصفحي لصفحات الموضوع مع اني اعلم انه من الممكن أن يكون هناك تطوير فينسخ الأول بالاخير .ولعدم وجود صفحة يتلخص فيها الموضوع كاملا مع ارفاق آخر النسخ من المؤشر والتمبليت المستخدم .
وجدت صعوبة في الاستقرار على النسخة الأخيرة مع التمبليت .
أرجوا لو أحد من الاخوة يرفق لنا المؤشر والتمبلت وحبذا لو كان هناك رابط للصفحة التي بها الشرح .وجزاكم الله خيرا 
تقبلوا فائق احترامي وتقديري

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم 
> حياكم الله جميعا .وحيى الله الاخ الكريم أبو العون .بارك الله فيك واحسن اليك 
> ماشاء الله ورشة ولا اروع . تعاون وتفاني . ومحبة مساعدة الغير .اسأل الله تعالى ان يبارك في علمكم وعملكم 
> أخي الكريم ابو عون ..لقد وجدت الموضوع بالصدفة لأنه كان متقدما في ترتيب المواضيع في المنتدى وقت تصفحي اياه 
> وبصراحة انبهرت لما رأيت من عمل دؤوب وتطوير متواصل مع وجود بعض المشككين الذي ينظرون الى الناس بازدراء وكان همهم هو تشتيت الموضوع ليس الا .ولكن الموضوع استمر والحمد لله وحقق نتائج فوق المتوقع والحمد لله . 
> في الحقيقة انا عجزت عن قراءة كل صفحات الموضوع لكثرتها ووجدت اثناء قرائتي عدة مؤشرات وتمبليتات وكنت احمل ما يصادفني اثناء تصفحي لصفحات الموضوع مع اني اعلم انه من الممكن أن يكون هناك تطوير فينسخ الأول بالاخير .ولعدم وجود صفحة يتلخص فيها الموضوع كاملا مع ارفاق آخر النسخ من المؤشر والتمبليت المستخدم .
> وجدت صعوبة في الاستقرار على النسخة الأخيرة مع التمبليت .
> أرجوا لو أحد من الاخوة يرفق لنا المؤشر والتمبلت وحبذا لو كان هناك رابط للصفحة التي بها الشرح .وجزاكم الله خيرا 
> تقبلوا فائق احترامي وتقديري

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته  
اخي الكريم هذا عمل دؤؤءب ومتواصل شارك به الجميع ايام ذهبية لا تنسئ ولن تنسئ لا انسبه لنفسي ان فعلت اكون اكلت حقوق الغير الجميع شارك به كانت ورشة روعة وعمل متواصل ليل نهار مررنا بكل الافكار اخص بالشكر الاخ ابها والاخ ديد سول وعدة اخوة لا اذكرهم شاركنا جميعا في هذا العمل مهمتي كانت اخراج ارقام الفايبو بطرق استخدمت فيها العلوم الشرعية والعلمية غفر الله لي ان اخطاءت لكن الارقام التئ اخرجها ارقام فايبو تخرج بدراسة دقيقة اقوم بتحديث المؤشر دوما بارقامه لا افقع في البرمجة كثيرا اقوم فقط بتعديل الارقام للوصول لانسب مؤشرات تتناسب مع حركة السوق وتحاكيه سارفق المؤشرات مرة اخرئ واتمنئ ان يتم تحديث الموشرات الاولئ في الصفحة الاولئ واعيد شكر الاخوة علئ راسهم الاخ ابها جزاءه الله عنا خير الجزاء يا رب  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

التحديث الاخير لاستراتيجية مركز الثقل.zip 

> السلام عليكم 
> حياكم الله جميعا .وحيى الله الاخ الكريم أبو العون .بارك الله فيك واحسن اليك 
> ماشاء الله ورشة ولا اروع . تعاون وتفاني . ومحبة مساعدة الغير .اسأل الله تعالى ان يبارك في علمكم وعملكم 
> أخي الكريم ابو عون ..لقد وجدت الموضوع بالصدفة لأنه كان متقدما في ترتيب المواضيع في المنتدى وقت تصفحي اياه 
> وبصراحة انبهرت لما رأيت من عمل دؤوب وتطوير متواصل مع وجود بعض المشككين الذي ينظرون الى الناس بازدراء وكان همهم هو تشتيت الموضوع ليس الا .ولكن الموضوع استمر والحمد لله وحقق نتائج فوق المتوقع والحمد لله . 
> في الحقيقة انا عجزت عن قراءة كل صفحات الموضوع لكثرتها ووجدت اثناء قرائتي عدة مؤشرات وتمبليتات وكنت احمل ما يصادفني اثناء تصفحي لصفحات الموضوع مع اني اعلم انه من الممكن أن يكون هناك تطوير فينسخ الأول بالاخير .ولعدم وجود صفحة يتلخص فيها الموضوع كاملا مع ارفاق آخر النسخ من المؤشر والتمبليت المستخدم .
> وجدت صعوبة في الاستقرار على النسخة الأخيرة مع التمبليت .
> أرجوا لو أحد من الاخوة يرفق لنا المؤشر والتمبلت وحبذا لو كان هناك رابط للصفحة التي بها الشرح .وجزاكم الله خيرا 
> تقبلوا فائق احترامي وتقديري

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته  
اخي الكريم هذا عمل دؤؤءب ومتواصل شارك به الجميع ايام ذهبية لا تنسئ ولن تنسئ لا انسبه لنفسي ان فعلت اكون اكلت حقوق الغير الجميع شارك به كانت ورشة روعة وعمل متواصل ليل نهار مررنا بكل الافكار اخص بالشكر الاخ ابها والاخ ديد سول وعدة اخوة لا اذكرهم شاركنا جميعا في هذا العمل مهمتي كانت اخراج ارقام الفايبو بطرق استخدمت فيها العلوم الشرعية والعلمية غفر الله لي ان اخطاءت لكن الارقام التئ اخرجها ارقام فايبو تخرج بدراسة دقيقة اقوم بتحديث المؤشر دوما بارقامه لا افقه في البرمجة كثيرا اقوم فقط بتعديل الارقام للوصول لانسب مؤشرات تتناسب مع حركة السوق وتحاكيه سارفق المؤشرات مرة اخرئ واتمنئ ان يتم تحديث الموشرات الاولئ في الصفحة الاولئ واعيد شكر الاخوة علئ راسهم الاخ ابها جزاءه الله عنا خير الجزاء يا رب  :Regular Smile:

----------


## noureddine111

> التحديث الاخير لاستراتيجية مركز الثقل.zip 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته  
> اخي الكريم هذا عمل دؤؤءب ومتواصل شارك به الجميع ايام ذهبية لا تنسئ ولن تنسئ لا انسبه لنفسي ان فعلت اكون اكلت حقوق الغير الجميع شارك به كانت ورشة روعة وعمل متواصل ليل نهار مررنا بكل الافكار اخص بالشكر الاخ ابها والاخ ديد سول وعدة اخوة لا اذكرهم شاركنا جميعا في هذا العمل مهمتي كانت اخراج ارقام الفايبو بطرق استخدمت فيها العلوم الشرعية والعلمية غفر الله لي ان اخطاءت لكن الارقام التئ اخرجها ارقام فايبو تخرج بدراسة دقيقة اقوم بتحديث المؤشر دوما بارقامه لا افقه في البرمجة كثيرا اقوم فقط بتعديل الارقام للوصول لانسب مؤشرات تتناسب مع حركة السوق وتحاكيه سارفق المؤشرات مرة اخرئ واتمنئ ان يتم تحديث الموشرات الاولئ في الصفحة الاولئ واعيد شكر الاخوة علئ راسهم الاخ ابها جزاءه الله عنا خير الجزاء يا رب

 شكرا على الرد 
مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق 
يا دكتور عرابي
ممكن أخي ابو عون لو سمحت 
ايش اسم التمبلت ؟

----------


## mohamedsayyed48

السلام عليكم

----------


## mohamedsayyed48

ايه يا جماعة اختفتوا فين؟

----------


## alhlw

موضوع جميل جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## mohamedsayyed48

السلام عليكم

----------


## mohamedsayyed48

اخ عرابى انا قرات فى مشاركات سابقة ان  هذا الموشر لا يعمل  على ميتاتريدر فكسول  فهل فعلا لا يعمل على منصة فكسول حتى الان؟

----------


## mohamedsayyed48

يا جماعة اريد مساعدة انا لم انزل المؤشر حتى الان  اى ملف ترفقوه اخره 
zip or rar 
 ميعملش داونلود لكن لو اخره mq4ينزل بسهولة فما الحل برايكم؟

----------


## ابو لاما

السلام عليكم 
شراء يورو دولار الهدف 1.4330 ثم 1.46 ان شاء الله 
الئ الشارت ودعواتكم 
تقبلوا تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

وقف الخسارة 1.4220  :Regular Smile:

----------


## abomoh

اخي عرابي , انا حملت الملف اللي فيه المؤشرات , لكن ازاي اركبهم , هحطهم كلهم على الشارت ولا في واحد معين ولا ايه ؟!!  
ولا فيه تملت بكربه وخلاص ؟

----------


## noureddine111

> السلام عليكم 
> شراء يورو دولار الهدف 1.4330 ثم 1.46 ان شاء الله 
> الئ الشارت ودعواتكم 
> تقبلوا تحياتي

  مرحبا بعودتك أخي عرابي 
نورت موضوعك .  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## كيان الشرق الاوسط

وشـ أخبار مركز الثقل

----------


## ابو لاما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته  
اذكركم اولا ان الفوركس متاجرة خطرة ويحتاج لفرق كاملة للمتاجرة به واعتذر عن غيابي الطويل فقد كنت مضطر لاكمال امتحان شهادة الطب التئ طالما اجلتها الان الحمدلله اكملتها وبدرجة جيدة والحمدلله  :Regular Smile: 
اضع تحليل عن اليورو دولار باستراتيجية مركز الثقل للاسبوع القادم الجميع يعلمون اننا في مفترق طرق الان ويوجد ترند اما كسره للاعلئ او الارتداد للاسفل بالنظر للعوامل الاساسية اولا نلاحظ ان البيانات الاوروبية غير مشجعة وازمة الدين ما زال لها توابع بالاضافة لانخفاض النفط والذهب وكلها عوامل تعمل علئ تقوية الدولار لذلك انا من انصار الانخفاض لليورو مقابل الدولار ان شاء الله 
استراتيجية مركز الثقل كذلك بها علامات بيع واضحة في الفريم اليومي لذلك سندخل بيع الاسبوع القادم ان شاء الله باهدا تصل الئ مئات النقاط باذن الله لمن يريد الربح الانتظار عدة ايام ووقف خسارة 50 - 100 نقطة لمن يريد الربح السريع والخروج الالتزام بالتوصية الموجودة في الصورة المرفقة  :Regular Smile: 
تقبلوا تحياتي دوما  :Regular Smile:

----------


## MBR

حيا الله الدكتور عرابى "خبر رائع افرحتى واسعدنى" ومبارك ان شاء الله شهادة الطب الله يعطيك خيرها ويكفيك شرها  
وفقك الله وسدد خطاك

----------


## ابو لاما

> حيا الله الدكتور عرابى "خبر رائع افرحتى واسعدنى" ومبارك ان شاء الله شهادة الطب الله يعطيك خيرها ويكفيك شرها  
> وفقك الله وسدد خطاك

 بارك الله فيك اخئ الكريم وجزاك الف خير تقبل تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## مصطفى البنان

*اخبارك اخى الحبيب عرابى
لك وحشه حبيبى
والف الف مبروك الشهاده ومن تقدم الى تقدم
موفق دائما يا غالى*

----------


## femtogold4

عودا حميدا على العودة  
هل المؤشرات بالاسفل تعيد رسم نفسها؟ 
وما هيا الازواج المقترحة ام لكل الازواج ؟ 
وارجو ارفاق النسخة تبع حضرتك يا دكتور والف مبروك على الشهادة ...... جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## zelenko

اهلا بعودتك اخي الكريم  و مبروك الشهادة  
بقيت دكتور زيي  هاهاهاهاه 
بس انا  صيدلي

----------


## ابو لاما

> عودا حميدا على العودة  
> هل المؤشرات بالاسفل تعيد رسم نفسها؟ 
> وما هيا الازواج المقترحة ام لكل الازواج ؟ 
> وارجو ارفاق النسخة تبع حضرتك يا دكتور والف مبروك على الشهادة ...... جزاك الله خيرا

 جزاك الله الف خير اخي الكريم  
المؤشرات تعيد رسم نفسها بالفعل لكن علئ فترات زمنية طويلة ومهمتها تحديد المستويات الدنيا والعليا وانت تدخل في هذه المستويات .
والله يبارك فيك الموشرات مرفقة وجزاك الله الف خير  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> عودا حميدا على العودة  
> هل المؤشرات بالاسفل تعيد رسم نفسها؟ 
> وما هيا الازواج المقترحة ام لكل الازواج ؟ 
> وارجو ارفاق النسخة تبع حضرتك يا دكتور والف مبروك على الشهادة ...... جزاك الله خيرا

  

> *اخبارك اخى الحبيب عرابى
> لك وحشه حبيبى
> والف الف مبروك الشهاده ومن تقدم الى تقدم
> موفق دائما يا غالى*

 الحمدلله بالف خير اخي مصطفي لك انت وحشة كذلك وادعو الله ان تكون كل امورك بخير والله يبارك فيك  :Regular Smile: 
تقبل تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> اهلا بعودتك اخي الكريم و مبروك الشهادة  
> بقيت دكتور زيي هاهاهاهاه 
> بس انا صيدلي

 تسلم عزيزي وبارك الله بك ولك وانا سعيد بمعرفتكم جميعا وجزاكم الله الف خير  :Regular Smile:

----------


## femtogold4

عندى سؤال استاذ عرابى :- 
هل اشارة السهم تكون ثابتة بالاسفل ولا تتغير بعد اقفال الشمعة ؟ 
وايضا هل يوجد فرص الان او طور التكوين؟ 
بارك الله فيك وزادك علما

----------


## الصامد

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته  
> اذكركم اولا ان الفوركس متاجرة خطرة ويحتاج لفرق كاملة للمتاجرة به واعتذر عن غيابي الطويل فقد كنت مضطر لاكمال امتحان شهادة الطب التئ طالما اجلتها الان الحمدلله اكملتها وبدرجة جيدة والحمدلله 
> اضع تحليل عن اليورو دولار باستراتيجية مركز الثقل للاسبوع القادم الجميع يعلمون اننا في مفترق طرق الان ويوجد ترند اما كسره للاعلئ او الارتداد للاسفل بالنظر للعوامل الاساسية اولا نلاحظ ان البيانات الاوروبية غير مشجعة وازمة الدين ما زال لها توابع بالاضافة لانخفاض النفط والذهب وكلها عوامل تعمل علئ تقوية الدولار لذلك انا من انصار الانخفاض لليورو مقابل الدولار ان شاء الله 
> استراتيجية مركز الثقل كذلك بها علامات بيع واضحة في الفريم اليومي لذلك سندخل بيع الاسبوع القادم ان شاء الله باهدا تصل الئ مئات النقاط باذن الله لمن يريد الربح الانتظار عدة ايام ووقف خسارة 50 - 100 نقطة لمن يريد الربح السريع والخروج الالتزام بالتوصية الموجودة في الصورة المرفقة 
> تقبلوا تحياتي دوما

 السلام عليكم 
مبروك على الشاهدة استاذنا الغالي وتستاهل كل الخير
وارجوا ان تلاحظ المؤشرات اخيرة التي ارفقتها حيث عند وضع التيمبلت على اليورو انحناء مؤشر مركز الثقل يختلف في الاعدادات على ماهو لديك في الصورة ليورو الدولار على الشارت الديلي الذي ارفقته في هذه المشاركة 
لاحظ الشارت في الاسفل  
ودي وتقديري

----------


## ابو لاما

> عندى سؤال استاذ عرابى :- 
> هل اشارة السهم تكون ثابتة بالاسفل ولا تتغير بعد اقفال الشمعة ؟ 
> وايضا هل يوجد فرص الان او طور التكوين؟ 
> بارك الله فيك وزادك علما

 اخي دائما يوجد فرص باستخدام الاطر الزمنية الاصغر وقد يتغير اتجاه السهم لكن ما يهم هو المستوئ الحالئ للسعر ثم السهم واشارته وتقبل تحياتي  :Regular Smile:   

> السلام عليكم 
> مبروك على الشاهدة استاذنا الغالي وتستاهل كل الخير
> وارجوا ان تلاحظ المؤشرات اخيرة التي ارفقتها حيث عند وضع التيمبلت على اليورو انحناء مؤشر مركز الثقل يختلف في الاعدادات على ماهو لديك في الصورة ليورو الدولار على الشارت الديلي الذي ارفقته في هذه المشاركة 
> لاحظ الشارت في الاسفل  
> ودي وتقديري

 نعم اخي الكريم الشركات تختلف انا استخدم ارب فاينشينال بروكرز وفي هذه الحالة تستخدم فريم زمني مختلف وفقط مثل الاقل او الاكبر اربعة ساعات او يومي 
تقبل تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## الصامد

> نعم اخي الكريم الشركات تختلف انا استخدم ارب فاينشينال بروكرز وفي هذه الحالة تستخدم فريم زمني مختلف وفقط مثل الاقل او الاكبر اربعة ساعات او يومي 
> تقبل تحياتي

 جزاك الله خير استاذنا العزيز
وهل يوجد اعدادات خاصة لفريمات الصغيرة او لاسكالبنج على فريم الدقيقة او 5 دقائق لان حسب الباك التيست على فريم 5 د او دقيقة المؤشر يعيد رسم نفسه بكثرة ارجوا ان تنورنا بأعدادات خاصة لاني من مضاربي اليومي او الاسكالبنج
وجزاك الله الف خير استاذي الغالي

----------


## ابو لاما

> جزاك الله خير استاذنا العزيز
> وهل يوجد اعدادات خاصة لفريمات الصغيرة او لاسكالبنج على فريم الدقيقة او 5 دقائق لان حسب الباك التيست على فريم 5 د او دقيقة المؤشر يعيد رسم نفسه بكثرة ارجوا ان تنورنا بأعدادات خاصة لاني من مضاربي اليومي او الاسكالبنج
> وجزاك الله الف خير استاذي الغالي

 اخي الكريم استخدام المؤشر كالتالئ 
تحديد الاتجاه العام الترند ولا ادخل عكسه مهما كان السبب حددنا الاتجاه العام استخدام الفريمات الصغيرة للدخول في نقاط جيدة بالفريم الزمني الاصغر بامر دخول ليميت مع وقف خسارة واخذ ربح الدخول علئ عدة عملات باوامر الليميت ولا بد ان يصيب احد الاوامر وتخرج بارباحك .
اذا كنت عايز تسوي سكالبنج انصحك بفريم الخمسة دقائق بس مع الاتجاه العام اليتحدد من الفريمات الاكبر مثل اليومي الاربعة ساعات وغيرهم 
تقبل تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

ما زلنا في حالة بيع لليورو دولار حقق الكثير من النقاط وعاد للتصحيح وما زلنا في حالة بيعه بانتظار المزيد من الاهداف القادمة ان شاء الله  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

لطالما انتظرت مثل هذه الصفقة اليورو دولار خلال اسبوع الئ اسبوعين بيع صفقة سوينجية الهدف يصل الئ 800 نقطة عند 1.37 ان شاء الله وقف خسارة 50 نقطة صفقة واحدة فقط طويلة المدئ بالتوفيق ان شاء الله  :Regular Smile:  
تقبلوا تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

الانخفاض حدث كما توقعت والحمدلله وحوالئ 130 نقطة في الجيب لمن دخل بانتظار المزيد من الانخفاض باذن الله فقط هذه المرة سنعاود الدخول في 1.4470 بوقف خسارة 1.4500 باذن الله وبالتوفيق لمن سيدخل كما قلت من 1.4470 واسال الله التوفيق للجميع  :Regular Smile: 
تقبلوا تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## Abu Ahmed

> الانخفاض حدث كما توقعت والحمدلله وحوالئ 130 نقطة في الجيب لمن دخل بانتظار المزيد من الانخفاض باذن الله فقط هذه المرة سنعاود الدخول في 1.4470 بوقف خسارة 1.4500 باذن الله وبالتوفيق لمن سيدخل كما قلت من 1.4470 واسال الله التوفيق للجميع 
> تقبلوا تحياتي

 فين الغيبة يارجل  اخبار الاستراتيجية معاك  انا من اسبوع قريت 70 في المية من الموضوع وصراحة موضوع مفيد جدا وخاصة انت لما تكون فيه

----------


## ابو لاما

> فين الغيبة يارجل اخبار الاستراتيجية معاك انا من اسبوع قريت 70 في المية من الموضوع وصراحة موضوع مفيد جدا وخاصة انت لما تكون فيه

 يا هلا والله بالرقمي .الغيبة كانت وسط الكتب والحمدلله خلصت من عدة كورسات واكملت متطلبات شهادة البكالوريس طب وجراحة . :Regular Smile: 
واشكرك علئ كلامك الجميل بصراحة الاستراتيجية تمشئ الحال تخليك علئ ضوء وبصيرة في وسط السوق واشكرك واشكر كل من ساهم في الموضوع وان شاء الله احاول اكون معكم علئ قد ما اقدر باذن الله  :Regular Smile: 
تقبل تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ahmed5

_جواب صريح اخي عربي هل  فعلا ينفع  مركز التقل؟_

----------


## ابو لاما

> _جواب صريح اخي عربي هل فعلا ينفع مركز التقل؟_

 بصراحة الالتزام اهم شئ بدون التزام لا ينفع اي استراتيجية وكما قلت يحتاج الفوركس  لفرق كاملة برؤؤس اموال كبيرة نحن غذاء في الغالب لاصحاب رؤؤس الاموال الكبيرة لذلك لا انصح احد بالمتاجرة الحقيقة حتئ يتقن المتاجرة في الديمو تماما  :Regular Smile: 
لا بد من وضع وقف خسارة ,استهداف 10 % ارباح كاقصئ حد شهريا مثلا التزام بما سبق وبعد اتقان الديمو المتاجرة في حقيقي بمبلغ صغيرولمن يجد استثمار اخر فهو افضل له في الغالب  :Regular Smile: 
تقبلوا تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ahmed5

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عرابي
					  بصراحة الالتزام اهم شئ بدون التزام لا ينفع اي استراتيجية وكما قلت يحتاج الفوركس  لفرق كاملة برؤؤس اموال كبيرة نحن غذاء في الغالب لاصحاب رؤؤس الاموال الكبيرة لذلك لا انصح احد بالمتاجرة الحقيقة حتئ يتقن المتاجرة في الديمو تماما 
لا بد من وضع وقف خسارة ,استهداف 10 % ارباح كاقصئ حد شهريا مثلا التزام بما سبق وبعد اتقان الديمو المتاجرة في حقيقي بمبلغ صغيرولمن يجد استثمار اخر فهو افضل له في الغالب 
تقبلوا تحياتي    مشكور اخي_

----------


## ابو لاما

> _ 
> مشكور اخي_

 لا شكر علئ واجب اخي الكريم لا بد من تحذيركم واطلاعكم علئ حقيقة الفوركس عدم الالتزام معه تعني خسارة مليون في الماية والافلضل ان الامرء يجد استثمار اخر  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

سوف نواصل بيع اليورو دولار مستهدفين 1.37 باذن الله وقف خسارة 50 - 100 نقطة والدخول بنسبة صغيرة جدا لا تتعدي 1% من الحساب بالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله  :Regular Smile:

----------


## خاطر

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عرابي
					  سوف نواصل بيع اليورو دولار مستهدفين 1.37 باذن الله وقف خسارة 50 - 100 نقطة والدخول بنسبة صغيرة جدا لا تتعدي 1% من الحساب بالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله    
السلام عليكم 
ومبروك عليك الشهادة اخ عرابي 
بالنسبة للاستوب هل تقصد من السعر الحالي  
بااعتقادي الشخصي ان زيارة ال 4400   وارده  جدااا قبل اي هبوط تحت 4280  والله اعلم  
ومنكم نستفيد 
..........*

----------


## ابو لاما

وعليكم السلام اخي الكريم  
والله يبارك فيك وبك  
بصراحة بعد الهبوط الكبير ل1.43 اتوقع ان لا يرتد كثيرا لذلك اوصئ بالبيع فقط مع وقف خسارة 50 - 100 نقطة كل شئ وارد في السوق لكن انخفاض 250 نقطة لا اظنه يصحح كثيرا للاعلئ وراينا النفط والذهب كيف انخفضا لذلك ارئ ان اليورو سيواصل الانخفاض مع ارتداد لا يتجاوز ال50 - 70 نقطة والله اعلئ واعلم  :Regular Smile: 
تفبل تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## رائد السعدي

و الله كلامك كلو جواهر يا اخي عرابي

----------


## ابو لاما

> و الله كلامك كلو جواهر يا اخي عرابي

 تسلم عزيزي ان شا ءالله دائما في سعادة ورفاه يا رب  :Regular Smile: 
تقبل تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته 
ما زلنا مواصلين البيع لليورو دولار هل يوجد من دخل معي بيع ام يا ترئ لوحدي اغرد  :Regular Smile: 
تقبلوا تحياتي

----------


## seralayoon1

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته 
> ما زلنا مواصلين البيع لليورو دولار هل يوجد من دخل معي بيع ام يا ترئ لوحدي اغرد 
> تقبلوا تحياتي

 داخلين يا الغالي بس وين هدفك

----------


## ابو لاما

> دخلت معكم

 بالتوفيق ان شاء الله  :Regular Smile:   

> داخلين يا الغالي بس وين هدفك

 بالتوفيق ان شا ءالله الهدف غدا مع تقرير الوظائف الامريكية الخروج بعد التقرير عند 1.40-1.3850  باذن الله الكل يحضر نفسه طيب اهو صفقة جاءت لحد عندكم بسلام تعظيم 200 - 300 نقطة باذن الله ووقف الخسارة 1.44 مش كثير 50 نقطة  :Regular Smile: 
تقبلوا تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## seralayoon1

> بالتوفيق ان شاء الله   
> بالتوفيق ان شا ءالله الهدف غدا مع تقرير الوظائف الامريكية الخروج بعد التقرير عند 1.40-1.3850  باذن الله الكل يحضر نفسه طيب اهو صفقة جاءت لحد عندكم بسلام تعظيم 200 - 300 نقطة باذن الله ووقف الخسارة 1.44 مش كثير 50 نقطة 
> تقبلوا تحياتي

 يا مسهل يارب

----------


## ابو لاما

> يا مسهل يارب

 يا مسهل يا رب امين :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:  :Hands:

----------


## خاطر

*يعني شراء ماركت واستوب 4400   والهدف 40 
توكلنا على الله  
............*

----------


## ابو لاما

> *يعني شراء ماركت واستوب 4400 والهدف 40 
> توكلنا على الله  
> ............*

  
بيع ماركت وربنا يوفق ان شا ءالله موفقين  :Regular Smile:

----------


## خاطر

*ماعليش هيه مسكت معايه من اسبوع شراء هههههه  
بالتوفيق 
...........*

----------


## ابو لاما

لنا اسبوع وحنا بايعين طال عمرك وينك صح النوم بالتوفيق ان شا ءالله  :Regular Smile:

----------


## خاطر

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عرابي
					  لنا اسبوع وحنا بايعين طال عمرك وينك صح النوم بالتوفيق ان شا ءالله    مو شرط بايع اليورو والا شاريه طال عمرك  
على العموم انا معك اليوم بايع وربنا يكرمنا ان شاء الله  
......*

----------


## ابو لاما

> * 
> مو شرط بايع اليورو والا شاريه طال عمرك  
> على العموم انا معك اليوم بايع وربنا يكرمنا ان شاء الله  
> ......*

 امزح واياك يا الطيب شوية مزح وبالتوفيق ان شا ءالله للكل  :Regular Smile:

----------


## Trend Trader

*احسن منطقة للبيع هي  1.4416 والله اعلم*

----------


## ابو لاما

> *احسن منطقة للبيع هي 1.4416 والله اعلم*

 مقاومة مهمة  :Regular Smile: 
تفبل تحياني  :Regular Smile:

----------


## خاطر

*اللهم لك الحمد 
شكرا اخ عرابي   +120        وعن نفسي طلعتك قبل الخبر  
120   عصفور باليد خير من 300   على الشجرة هههههههههه  
بالتوفيق  
...........*

----------


## ابو لاما

> *اللهم لك الحمد 
> شكرا اخ عرابي   +120  وعن نفسي طلعتك قبل الخبر  
> 120 عصفور باليد خير من 300 على الشجرة هههههههههه  
> بالتوفيق  
> ...........*

 الف مبروك اخي الكريم وبصراحة نحن الان في مقاومة مهمة جدا اذا انكسرت سنرئ العجب العجاب اتمنئ للجميع التوفيق تقبلوا تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## خاطر

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عرابي
					  الف مبروك اخي الكريم وبصراحة نحن الان في مقاومة مهمة جدا اذا انكسرت سنرئ العجب العجاب اتمنئ للجميع التوفيق تقبلوا تحياتي    كم المقاومة  
وكم العجب العجاب  
بصراحة عندي شراء يورو كندي  
اذا اليورو بيصعد ببقى  
اشكرك 
......*

----------


## ابو لاما

> *كم المقاومة*   *وكم العجب العجاب*   *بصراحة عندي شراء يورو كندي*   *اذا اليورو بيصعد ببقى*   *اشكرك*  *......*

 هذا المستوئ كله مقاومة حتئ 1.4220 اذا انكسرت وشوفنا 1.41 ممكن نشوف 1.37 في الايام القادمة الئ 1.32 كمان والله اعلئ واعلم  :Regular Smile:

----------


## خاطر

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عرابي
					  هذا المستوئ كله مقاومة حتئ 1.4220 اذا انكسرت وشوفنا 1.41 ممكن نشوف 1.37 في الايام القادمة الئ 1.32 كمان والله اعلئ واعلم    بارك الله فيك  
وننتظر لنرى ماسيحدث 
.........*

----------


## ابو لاما

> لطالما انتظرت مثل هذه الصفقة اليورو دولار خلال اسبوع الئ اسبوعين بيع صفقة سوينجية الهدف يصل الئ 800 نقطة عند 1.37 ان شاء الله وقف خسارة 50 نقطة صفقة واحدة فقط طويلة المدئ بالتوفيق ان شاء الله  
> تقبلوا تحياتي

 الئ الان تم تحقيق انخفاض 1.4205 من مستوئ 1.4531 يعنئ 320 نقطة تقريبا نشكر الله العلي العظيم اولا ومبروك لكل من دخل معنا وما زلنا بانتظار اهداف قادمة لليورو دولار باذن الله  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> * 
> بارك الله فيك  
> وننتظر لنرى ماسيحدث 
> .........*

 بارك الله بك اخي العزيز وان شا ءالله من نجاح لنجاح تقبل تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## خاطر

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عرابي
					  بارك الله بك اخي العزيز وان شا ءالله من نجاح لنجاح تقبل تحياتي    ماشاء الله تبارك الله  
طيب ممكن صفقات على الباوند  
بارك الله فيك 
...........*

----------


## موشرط نك

يعطيك العافيه يالغالي ومتابعك من زمان والله يبارك لك   يالغالي شنو موضوع الكندي الي موراضي يصعد؟؟

----------


## ابو لاما

> *ماشاء الله تبارك الله*   *طيب ممكن صفقات على الباوند*   *بارك الله فيك*  *...........*

   ان شاء الله قريبا صفقات علئ الباوند

----------


## ابو لاما

> يعطيك العافيه يالغالي ومتابعك من زمان والله يبارك لك يالغالي شنو موضوع الكندي الي موراضي يصعد؟؟

 الكندي مرتبط مع النفط وما زال للهبوط بقية والله اعلئ واعلم

----------


## خاطر

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عرابي
					  ان شاء الله قريبا صفقات علئ الباوند   
بارك الله فيك 
.......*

----------


## خاطر

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عرابي
					  الكندي مرتبط مع النفط وما زال للهبوط بقية والله اعلئ واعلم   بارك الله فيك  
فعلا الكندي متعب  
.......*

----------


## ابو لاما

> *ماشاء الله تبارك الله*   *طيب ممكن صفقات على الباوند*   *بارك الله فيك*  *...........*

 الباوند دولار يستهدف 1.6210 علئ المدئ القصير والهدف علئ المدئ البعيد 1.82 وربما اكثر وقف خسارة 1.5970 شراء عند الافتتاح وتقبل تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## خاطر

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عرابي
					  الباوند دولار يستهدف 1.6210 علئ المدئ القصير والهدف علئ المدئ البعيد 1.82 وربما اكثر وقف خسارة 1.5970 شراء عند الافتتاح وتقبل تحياتي    
بارك الله فيك 
اشكرك 
.......*

----------


## ابو لاما

> *  
> بارك الله فيك 
> اشكرك 
> .......*

 وبارك الله فيك اخي الكريم اتمنئ لك وللجميع التوفيق تقبلوا تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> مشكور اخي العزيز

  
لا شكر علئ واجب اخي الكريم وبالتوفيق للجميع تقبلوا تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## عاصفة الصحراء

> الباوند دولار يستهدف 1.6210 علئ المدئ القصير والهدف علئ المدئ البعيد 1.82 وربما اكثر وقف خسارة 1.5970 شراء عند الافتتاح وتقبل تحياتي

 يعطيك العافيه اخي الكريم 
هل بهذا الحال سيخالف الباوند اليورو 
اقصد   في حال هبوط اليورو وارتفاع الباوند
بما ان اليورو كما تفضلت لازالت وجهته الى انخفاض والباوند الى مستوى 1.62  
والى  1.82 على المدى البعيد.  ويتعاكسان في اتجاههما 
وياليت لو وجهة النيوزلندي معك الى اين في ميزان الثقل 
واسأل الله ان يثقل ميزان حسناتك خيرا  
مع الشكر

----------


## ابو لاما

> يعطيك العافيه اخي الكريم 
> هل بهذا الحال سيخالف الباوند اليورو 
> اقصد في حال هبوط اليورو وارتفاع الباوند
> بما ان اليورو كما تفضلت لازالت وجهته الى انخفاض والباوند الى مستوى 1.62 
> والى 1.82 على المدى البعيد. ويتعاكسان في اتجاههما 
> وياليت لو وجهة النيوزلندي معك الى اين في ميزان الثقل 
> واسأل الله ان يثقل ميزان حسناتك خيرا  
> مع الشكر

 القاعدة هئ مخالفة الباوند لليورو دوما لذلك سنشترئ الباوند الان حتئ 1.82 ومن ثما بيعه من هناك لنعاود شراء اليورو وقتها وسيكون من مستويات 1.37 تقريبا ام النيوزولندي فما زال في هبوطه مقابل الدولار بقية ونتوقع تحقيق الدولار ارتفاعات جديدة تصل الئ 0.85 -0.86 مقابل النيوزولندي ومن هناك سنعاود تقييم الوضع مع ترجيح وصوصل سعر الدولار الئ 0.90 دولار نيوزولندي بسبب بط الاقتصاد العالمي والضعف في التعافي الاقتصادي مع بط التعافئ في امريكا واوروبا وازمة الديون والذئ يؤثر في شهية المخاطرة وبالتالئ يرفع قيمة الدولار الامريكي لذلك اعتبر ارتفاع الباوند مرحلي وفقط وهو الوحيد الذي سيخالف ولكن لفترة قصيرة مرتبطة غالبا بدورة الحركة الموسمية للعملات مثل الصيف وانعكاسه علئ رفع الجنيه لانه موسم سياحي الان في بريطانيا والله اعلئ واعلم  :Regular Smile: 
وشكرا لك اخي الكريم وجزاك الله الف خير تقبلوا تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> القاعدة هئ مخالفة الباوند لليورو دوما لذلك سنشترئ الباوند الان حتئ 1.82 ومن ثما بيعه من هناك لنعاود شراء اليورو وقتها وسيكون من مستويات 1.37 تقريبا ام النيوزولندي فما زال في هبوطه مقابل الدولار بقية ونتوقع تحقيق الدولار ارتفاعات جديدة تصل الئ 0.85 -0.86 مقابل النيوزولندي ومن هناك سنعاود تقييم الوضع مع ترجيح وصوصل سعر الدولار الئ 0.90 دولار نيوزولندي بسبب بط الاقتصاد العالمي والضعف في التعافي الاقتصادي مع بط التعافئ في امريكا واوروبا وازمة الديون والذئ يؤثر في شهية المخاطرة وبالتالئ يرفع قيمة الدولار الامريكي لذلك اعتبر ارتفاع الباوند مرحلي وفقط وهو الوحيد الذي سيخالف ولكن لفترة قصيرة مرتبطة غالبا بدورة الحركة الموسمية للعملات مثل الصيف وانعكاسه علئ رفع الجنيه لانه موسم سياحي الان في بريطانيا والله اعلئ واعلم 
> وشكرا لك اخي الكريم وجزاك الله الف خير تقبلوا تحياتي

 هناك خطاء كبير في هذه المشاركة ارتفاع النيوزولندي وهبوط الدولار مقابله وليس انخفاض النيوزولندي ومتوقع ارتفاعه  حتئ 0.86 كاقصئ حد من هناك سيعاود الدولار الارتفاع في الغالب اشكر الاخ عاصفة الصحراء علئ تنبيه وبالتوفيق للجميع تقبلوا تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## خاطر

*طيب حبيبنا عرابي ممكن تبص على الاسترالي دولار للاسبوع القادم بصه سريعه كذا  
على فكره انا دخلت موقع مصطفى بلخياط تصدق حول 250 الى ...............   من الدولارات  
هل يعقل 
بارك الله فيك 
....*

----------


## ابو لاما

> *طيب حبيبنا عرابي ممكن تبص على الاسترالي دولار للاسبوع القادم بصه سريعه كذا  
> على فكره انا دخلت موقع مصطفى بلخياط تصدق حول 250 الى ............... من الدولارات  
> هل يعقل 
> بارك الله فيك 
> ....*

 الاسترالي مثل النيوزلندي غالبا سيصحح للاسفل ويفقد الكثير مقابل الدولار وهو في مرحلة تصحيح الان 
وتقبل تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## خاطر

> الاسترالي مثل النيوزلندي غالبا سيصحح للاسفل ويفقد الكثير مقابل الدولار وهو في مرحلة تصحيح الان 
> وتقبل تحياتي

 *مشكور اخ عرابي*

----------


## Ahmad_fatani

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اولا اشكر لاأخ عرابي كثيرا فو الله الذي لا اله الا هو لانستطيع ان نوفيك حقك و اسال الله ان يجزيك خير الجزاء ..   :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  
ثانيا انا توي اكتشفت هذا الموضوع واصله من 2008   :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:  
سؤالي هل مازالت الإستراتيجية تعطي مفعولها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟   :016:  :016:  :016:  :016:  :016:

----------


## خاطر

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad_fatani
					  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اولا اشكر لاأخ عرابي كثيرا فو الله الذي لا اله الا هو لانستطيع ان نوفيك حقك و اسال الله ان يجزيك خير الجزاء ..   
ثانيا انا توي اكتشفت هذا الموضوع واصله من 2008   
سؤالي هل مازالت الإستراتيجية تعطي مفعولها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟     السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  
اولا يسمح لي الاخ عرابي ان اجيب على الاستاذ احمد 
اي استراتيجية لابد من ادارة راس المال والعمل عليها وعدم التشتت طبعا اذا كانت استراتيجية جيدة وفي هذا المنتدى كم استراتيجية جيدة بصراحة ومنها مركز الثقل نقول للاخ عرابي بارك الله فيك  
بالتوفيق  
...*

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> اولا اشكر لاأخ عرابي كثيرا فو الله الذي لا اله الا هو لانستطيع ان نوفيك حقك و اسال الله ان يجزيك خير الجزاء ..   
> ثانيا انا توي اكتشفت هذا الموضوع واصله من 2008   
> سؤالي هل مازالت الإستراتيجية تعطي مفعولها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 اشكرك اخي العزيز علئ تساءولك والاستراتيجيات كثيرة منها ما هو اقدم من مركز الثقل وما زال لها صيت اما مركز الثقل فماشي حالها معي والحمدلله لا استخدمها لوحدها طبعا لان الهدف هو صفقة ناجحة تحتاج فيها لكل الطرق مع بعض كما ترئ ادمج الاساسي ايضاء معها والترندات والحمدلله 
تقبل تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله*   *اولا يسمح لي الاخ عرابي ان اجيب على الاستاذ احمد*  *اي استراتيجية لابد من ادارة راس المال والعمل عليها وعدم التشتت طبعا اذا كانت استراتيجية جيدة وفي هذا المنتدى كم استراتيجية جيدة بصراحة ومنها مركز الثقل نقول للاخ عرابي بارك الله فيك*   *بالتوفيق*   *...*

 شكرا اخ خاطر علئ الرد واتفضل الموضوع موضوعك والاخ من حقه الاستفسار كما هو من حق الجميع فالامر اموال الذئ جعلها الله قوامة للبشر وليس لعب وهزل شكرا لك مرة اخرئ ومرحبا بك دوما تقبل تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## خاطر

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عرابي
					  الباوند دولار يستهدف 1.6210 علئ المدئ القصير والهدف علئ المدئ البعيد 1.82 وربما اكثر وقف خسارة 1.5970 شراء عند الافتتاح وتقبل تحياتي    
اللهم لك الحمد ضرب الوقف  
ننتظر فرصة اخرى  
.....*

----------


## خاطر

*عسى المانع خير اخ عرابي  
.....*

----------


## خاطر

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة  
مبروووووك   عليكم رمضان مقدما  
.....*

----------


## ابو لاما

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة  
> مبروووووك عليكم رمضان مقدما  
> .....*

 بارك الله بك اخي الكريم ورمضان مبارك ان شا ءالله  :Regular Smile:

----------


## الـوليد

*اتمنى لكم تحقيق ارباح حقيقيه 
تحياتي*

----------


## ابو لاما

> *اتمنى لكم تحقيق ارباح حقيقيه 
> تحياتي*

 لك الف شكر علئ تمنياتك طال عمرك وان شاء الله دوما بالف خير :Regular Smile: 
تقبل تحياتي :Regular Smile:

----------


## الملوادى

Up 
يابن بلدى
كيف حالك؟
ليه ماظاهر؟

----------


## mohamed6069

احييكم جميعا علي المجهود الرائع 
وبالمناسبة انا جربت المؤشرات مع التمبلت الموجودة في الملف القبل الأخير علي منصتين مختلفتين وحصلت علي رسالة من الميتاتريدر لم اراها من قبل في حياتي، حيث انه يرفض تشغيل المؤشرات وتخرج تلك الرسالة:
You can not use this account with this program! 
وبالنسبة للملف الاخير المرفوع في مشاركات الأخ عرابي واسمه "التحديث الأخير لاستراتيجية مركز الثقل" فهو يحتوي علي حوالي 38 مؤشر بدون تمبلت. 
وأري ان الموضوع يحتوي علي مجهود جميل وشغف رائع للربح ولكنه كان ينتظر منكم المزيد من التلخيص من أجل توحيد المؤشرات والتمبلت والاستراتيجية ( محتاج فينيش زي ما بنقول) الا اذا كان تم فتح موضوع آخر مستقل للشكل النهائي للإستراتيجية. 
ارجو لكم مزيد من التوفيق
وتحياتي

----------


## mohamed6069

اعتقد ان الملفات المؤشرات المرفقة في الصفحة الأولي بعد تعديلها هي المؤشرات والتمبلت النهائيين للإستراتيجية. 
وشكرا جزيلا

----------


## ابو لاما

> Up 
> يابن بلدى
> كيف حالك؟
> ليه ماظاهر؟

 الحمدلله بخير وشكرا علئ السؤال طال عمرك  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته 
نمو متواضع في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية واقل منه في اوروبا مع تناقص في وتيرة النمو بالصين مع زيادة نمو متوقعة في امريكا الجنوبية سينتج عنها منافسة حامية علئ العملات طبعا الاقرب لامريكا الجنوبية الولايات المتحدة الامريكية والصين لذلك سيتاثر اليورو وينخفض الئ مستويات جديدة  مع بدء العام الجديد وسيكون النصف الاخير من الشتاء وقت جيد لدخول حزمات تحفيزية جديدة من اليورو ستكون موجهة لدعم النمو الزراعي غالبا اتوقعه عام سعيد للجميع ان شاء الله 
تحياتي

----------


## ابو لاما

اتوقع اغلاق السنة عند مستوئ  1.35 - 1.37 لذلك انصح بالشراء بوقف خسارة عند مستوئ 1.2950 ولا ننسئ ان السوق تفاعلي اي يتاثر بالعمليات الجديدة لذلك الدخول بمخاطرة اقل كلما زدت وقف الخسارة

----------


## dr.tamer

*ممكن ارفاق اخر تمبلت مع المؤشرات استاذ عرابي وجزاك الله كل خير*

----------


## ابو لاما

> *ممكن ارفاق اخر تمبلت مع المؤشرات استاذ عرابي وجزاك الله كل خير*

 اتفضل اخي الكريم وسلامي الحار لتامر

----------


## dr.tamer

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عرابي
					  اتفضل اخي الكريم وسلامي الحار لتامر   شكرا لك ووفقك الله لكل خير*

----------


## ابو لاما

تحقيق لو 1.2946 وضرب الستوب لوز بثلاثة نقاط ونصف تقريبا يبدو ان الكثير دخلوا بمخاطرة عالية عاودوا الدخول بمخاطرة متوسطة والهدف 1.38 وقف الخسارة 1.2966  
تقبلوا تحياتي

----------


## ابو لاما

المحترف ينتظر ليدخل من 1.2967

----------


## ابو لاما

تحديث للنظام السابق

----------


## mohamed6069

شكرا جزيلا
ولكن مؤشر التايمينج مش شغال عندي

----------


## ابو لاما

> شكرا جزيلا
> ولكن مؤشر التايمينج مش شغال عندي

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته  
اتفضل النظام مرة اخرئ  
تقبل تحياتي

----------


## mohamed6069

شكرا استاذ عرابي علي اهتمامك

----------


## ابو لاما

> شكرا استاذ عرابي علي اهتمامك

 عفوا اخي الكريم

----------


## ابو لاما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته  
اعتذر لانني انشغلت في الايام السابقة الجو حار يوم ويوم بارد واثر معي كثيرا ان شا ءالله احاول اعاود المتابعة  
اليورو ما زال يعاني مع ازمة الديون الاوروبية والحلول ما زالت تتوالئ ونلغي فرضية انهيار اليورو من قاموسنا لتصدي اوروبا بقوة له لكن مستويات منخفضة جديدة قادمة مع انني ابداء في ميولي للشراء الان خصوصا لاصحاب المحاظ الكبيرة والحسابات ذات الستة ارقام واكبر فقط ننتظر القليل من الهبوط المتوقع الئ 1.24 لنبداء من هناك الشراء باذن الله  
نظرة قصيرة الان وافضلية للبيع بوقف خسارة  عند 1.2750  وهدف 1.2650 علئ المدئ القصير و1.24630 علئ المدئ البعيد كهدف نهائي  
تقبلوا تحياتي وهذه نظرة وليست توصية لمن يريد دخولها يدخلها ديمو وشكرا لكم

----------


## ابو لاما

النظرة علئ الباوند مثلها مثل اليورو وانخفاض متوقع في الباوند دولار حتئ مستويات 1.33 علئ المدئ البعيد يمكن الشراء من هناك بصراحة سيلجاء الجميع لعملات منخفضة في القيمة لتنشيط السياحة في الصيف والتئ ستكون مزدهرة هذه السنة وفي متناول شريحة اكبر لضعف عملات اوروبا غالبا نتمنئ صيفا سريعا وجميلا للجميع  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

في حالة ضرب وقف الخسارة سنعكس النظرة ونتوقع تصحيح لعمليات البيع قد يمتد في اليورو الئ 1.3018 وفي الباوند الئ 1.5530 لكن هذا في حالة ضرب وقف الخسارة وهو 1.2750 في اليورو و1.5360 في الباوند دولار وحظا موفقا واطلب ان تكون في الديمو وفقط كتجربة للاستراتيجية  :Regular Smile:

----------


## mohamed6069

اعذرني يا استاذ عرابي ايه علاقة التحليل الاساسي مركز الثقل خصوصا اني شايف الباوند من ساعات وصل للخط الاخضر الاسفل ويتجه للصعود.

----------


## ابو لاما

> اعذرني يا استاذ عرابي ايه علاقة التحليل الاساسي مركز الثقل خصوصا اني شايف الباوند من ساعات وصل للخط الاخضر الاسفل ويتجه للصعود.

 السلام عليكم اخي الكريم 
انا احلل اساسيا بناء علئ الاخبار والبيانات ولا يوجد علاقة مباشرة بل علاقة من السعر وحركته فالاساسي يعتمد علئ البيانات الاساسية للاقتصاد والاخبارالمؤثرة السياسية والاقتصادية بالاضافة لحركة التجارة العالمية والاقليمية ام مؤشرنا هنا مؤشر الثقل فيعتمد علئ ارتداد السعر بمعادلة تقيس الحركة خلال وحدات زمنية معينة  
تقبل تحياتي اخي الكريم والسلام عليكم

----------


## alsafir

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله خيراً أخي عرابي 
حقيقة أنا أول مرة أدخل الموضوع وعندي سؤال : بالنسبة للمؤشر الذي على الشارت والذي أعتقد أنه ينسب لخياط هل يعيد رسم نفسه لأني مرت علي مؤشرات شبيهه له تعيد رسم نفسها  
وإذا كان يعيد رسم نفسة مارئيك في المتاجرة بمؤشر يعيد رسم نفسة 
بالتوفيق 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## mohamed6069

شكرا علي رحابة صدرك
وهل تعتقد ان هذه الحركة تعتبر صعود للباوند

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> جزاك الله خيراً أخي عرابي 
> حقيقة أنا أول مرة أدخل الموضوع وعندي سؤال : بالنسبة للمؤشر الذي على الشارت والذي أعتقد أنه ينسب لخياط هل يعيد رسم نفسه لأني مرت علي مؤشرات شبيهه له تعيد رسم نفسها  
> وإذا كان يعيد رسم نفسة مارئيك في المتاجرة بمؤشر يعيد رسم نفسة 
> بالتوفيق 
> والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 اخي الكريم المؤشر الذئ يعيد نفسه يمكن استخدامه في حدود لذلك استخدم التحليل الاساسي هنا مع المؤشر لاحظ اليوم المؤشر معطي شراء في قالب زمني اعلئ وهو الاسبوعي واليومي  لكنني لم اعتمد عليه بل بعت اعتمادا علئ قالب زمني اقل وهو الساعة  وضرب وقف الخسارة واضطررت للشراء يعني المؤشر اليوم كان صحيح لكن عند التشبع لا ينفع اي مؤشر وتعتمد وقتها علئ الاساسي ووقف خسارة ضيق كما فعلنا اليوم والحمدلله خسرنا بضع نقاط والان عدلنا المسار  
وبصراحة المؤشرات كلها قد تنفع اصحابها وبقوة ولكن في حدود التشبع وفقط اما اكثر من ذلك تحتاج لاستراتيجية مرنة لوقف الخسارة واخذ الربح كذلك  
تقبل تحياتي وشكرا لك علئ سعة صدرك وجزاك الله الف خير

----------


## ابو لاما

> شكرا علي رحابة صدرك
> وهل تعتقد ان هذه الحركة تعتبر صعود للباوند

  
اخي مؤشر بلخياط كما هو مؤشرنا هنا تعتمد في متاجرتك فيه علئ قوالب زمنية معينة وهي 
للمتاجرة السريعة او ما يدعئ السكالبنج القالب الزمني دقيقة وخمسة دقائق والربع ساعة 
اسلوب المتاجرة هكذا 
تاخذ الاشارة الاساسية من القالب الزمنئ للربع ساعة مثلا شراء او بيع وتستخدم القوالب الزمنية الاقل لتخير نقاط الدخول والخروج  
وبالتالي تعتمد متاجرتك بالمؤشر علئ القالب الزمني المستهدف ولاحظ انك يجب ان تحدد المتجه السعري الاساسي (الترند ) من القوالب الزمنية الاعلئ مثلا الاربعة ساعات وما فوق تحدد منها المتجه السعري او الترند ثم تتاجر بالبقية لاختيار نقاط الدخول والخروج  
مثلا الان اليورو او الباوند في القوالب الزمنية العالية في حالة فرط بيع وواجب شراءهم هذا لا يعني اننا لا نبيع بل ننظر لقالب زمني متوسط مثل الاربعة ساعات مثلا او الساعة وهذا ما نظرت اليه في نظرتي السابقة ووجدت الساعة في حالة بيع مثالئ لكن وضعت وقف خسارة صغير لان المتجه السعري في القوالب الاكبر شراء اي المتجه السعري (الترند) هو شراء و مع ضرب وقف الخسارة الصغير كان حوالئ 20-30  نقطة دخلت شراء الان وبوقف خسارة ضغير كذلك باستهداف التصحيح المستهدف بالقوالب الزمنية الاكبر . 
دائما المرونة مهمة جدا وسرعة التصرف وتحديد النقاط للدخول والخروج يمكن ان تخسر 20 نقطة مثلا لكن تكسب معها في نفس اليوم 40 نقطة لتخرج بربحك اليومي والله اعلئ واعلم  
وتقبل تحياتي

----------


## mohamed6069

اوافقك بشدة يا استاذ عرابي
بالنسبة لانه بعد توافق فريم الاربع ساعات مثلا علي الشراء يجب الدخول عن طريق فريم الساعة لتحديد نقطة الدخول بدقة اكبر منعا لحدوث تصحيح سريع يضطرنا لوقف الخسارة

----------


## ابو لاما

> شكرا علي رحابة صدرك
> وهل تعتقد ان هذه الحركة تعتبر صعود للباوند

 اعذرني اخي الكريم علئ ما اراء ان الاشارة ليست واضحة في المؤشر التحت الاسمه سموك او سمو او شئ من هذا القبيل يعني لسا ما اعطئ اشارة الصعود ام عن المستويات فارائ اننا في مستويات تشبع للبيع حسب المؤشر الذئ بالاعلئ لبلخياط وبالتالئ الشراء هو الافضل انا لست خبير بمؤشر بلخياط والمؤشر الذئ استخدمه يختلف عنه تماما خصوصا في التشبع فمؤشر بلخياط للكثير هو افضل من مؤشرنا هنا فقط التعود له دور فانا تعودت علئ مؤشرنا هنا و تقبل تحياتي

----------


## ابو لاما

> اوافقك بشدة يا استاذ عرابي
> بالنسبة لانه بعد توافق فريم الاربع ساعات مثلا علي الشراء يجب الدخول عن طريق فريم الساعة لتحديد نقطة الدخول بدقة اكبر منعا لحدوث تصحيح سريع يضطرنا لوقف الخسارة

 نعم اخي الكريم احسنت وجزاك الله الف خير  
ساذكر لكم القوالب الزمنية المعتمدة مع بعضها  
الدقيقة مع الربع ساعة مع النصف ساعة مع الاربعة ساعات مع اليومي والاسبوعي  
الساعة يستخدم مع اليومي والخمسة دقائق  
واتمني لك التوفيق اخي الكريم الشكر الجزيل موصول لك ولكل من ساهم في نجاح الموضوع واتمنئ التوفيق للجميع  
تقبل تحياتي

----------


## alsafir

> اخي الكريم المؤشر الذئ يعيد نفسه يمكن استخدامه في حدود لذلك استخدم التحليل الاساسي هنا مع المؤشر لاحظ اليوم المؤشر معطي شراء في قالب زمني اعلئ وهو الاسبوعي واليومي  لكنني لم اعتمد عليه بل بعت اعتمادا علئ قالب زمني اقل وهو الساعة  وضرب وقف الخسارة واضطررت للشراء يعني المؤشر اليوم كان صحيح لكن عند التشبع لا ينفع اي مؤشر وتعتمد وقتها علئ الاساسي ووقف خسارة ضيق كما فعلنا اليوم والحمدلله خسرنا بضع نقاط والان عدلنا المسار  
> وبصراحة المؤشرات كلها قد تنفع اصحابها وبقوة ولكن في حدود التشبع وفقط اما اكثر من ذلك تحتاج لاستراتيجية مرنة لوقف الخسارة واخذ الربح كذلك  
> تقبل تحياتي وشكرا لك علئ سعة صدرك وجزاك الله الف خير

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ما شاء الله أشكرك على الرد الوافي والجميل 
في الحقيقة كلام يكتب بماء الذهب على صخرة من فضة على جبل من أماس 
صحيح فأي مؤشر جيد لا يعتمد على الكثير من المتغيرات فإن له الكثير من نقاط الضعف يجب تعزيزها بالأساسي 
بارك الله فيك  
شاكر ومقدر  
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> ما شاء الله أشكرك على الرد الوافي والجميل 
> في الحقيقة كلام يكتب بماء الذهب على صخرة من فضة على جبل من أماس 
> صحيح فأي مؤشر جيد لا يعتمد على الكثير من المتغيرات فإن له الكثير من نقاط الضعف يجب تعزيزها بالأساسي 
> بارك الله فيك  
> شاكر ومقدر  
> والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

  
شكرا اخي الكريم والله احرجتني لا ادرئ كيف ارد عليك الا انك تستحق وردة في حديقة في قصر في الجنة باذن الله يا رب قول امين  :Regular Smile:

----------


## alsafir

> شكرا اخي الكريم والله احرجتني لا ادرئ كيف ارد عليك الا انك تستحق وردة في حديقة في قصر في الجنة باذن الله يا رب قول امين

 هههههه 
آآآآمين وإياك  :Teeth Smile:  
جزاك الله خيراً

----------


## ابو لاما

> هههههه  آآآآمين وإياك   جزاك الله خيراً

 امييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين

----------


## ابو لاما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته  
اود التحدث اليوم عن شروط نقطة الدخول الواجب توفرها لاجل الدخول واظن ان هذه المعضلة هئ اكبر ما تواجه المتاجر فهو قد يعرف الاتجاه ويكون متاكد منه لكن لا يحسن الدخول ووضع وقف الخسارة المناسب لذلك اود التحدث عن نقطة الدخول في استراتيجية مركز الثقل بالتفصيل وسنستخدم عملة جديدة اليوم مختلف ونجرب فيها ديمو لنصل الئ ما نحتاجه من معرفة ان شا اءلله اتمنئ تفاعل الاخوة معي في هذا الامر ففيه الخير الكثير لنا جميعا  :Regular Smile:  
تقبلوا تحياتي

----------


## mohamed6069

موضوع جميل وبشكرك عليه

----------


## ابو لاما

> موضوع جميل وبشكرك عليه

 شكرا اخي الكريم وان شا ءالله تستفيد والاخوة يستفيدوا  
اخترت عملة الباوند ين المجنون الحقيقي واخذت لقطات لها وكتببت بها التحليل  
من الاسبوعي نجد ان السعر في دعم مهم جدا واي دعم نتوقع منه الارتداد والارتداد يختلف كلما كان الدعم كبير وهو هنا اسبوعي يعني الارتداد سيكون مئات النقاط وهذا ما حدث للان  
بالنظرة للقالب الزمني اليومي السعر في خالة ارتداد والمؤشر الزمني معطي اشارة ايجابية ويؤيد الشراء  
بالنظر للقالب الزمني الاربعة ساعات نجد ان السعر في حالة ارتداد ووصل الئ مستوئ دعم سابق والذئ صار الان مقاومة والمؤشر الزمني في حالة شراء ومعطئ اشارة لمواصلة الاتجاه الصاعد  
قمنا بتحديد الترند الاساسي في الباوند ين من القوالب الزمنية الكبيرة ووجدنا اننا في دعم اسبوعي ويقابلنا مقاومة اربعة ساعات ونحن في حالة نفضل فيها شراء الباوند ين ونحتاج الان لتحديد نقطة الدخول  
ارجو النظر للمرفقات حتئ تفهموا ما سبق جيدا ومن لديه تعليق يعلق ومن لديه اي استفسار يتقدم به وان شا ءالله اجيب عنه .

----------


## ابو لاما

الان سناتي للقالب الزمني الاربعة ساعات والاقل منه لتحديد نقطة الدخول نظرة الان للقالب الزمني للاربعة ساعات

----------


## ابو لاما

من ما سبق المجنون او الباوند ين الان للشراء وفقط نحتاج الان لتحديد نقطة الدخول وسنحددها من القوالب الزمنية الاقل وهي الربع ساعة النصف ساعة والساعة لكننا حددنا طريقنا الان وهو شراء الباوند ين يعنئ اذا اشتريت الان وتحملت الانعكاس لن يزيد من 100 - 150 نقطة غالبا لن يزيد من 100 نقطة والله اعلئ واعلم  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> من ما سبق المجنون او الباوند ين الان للشراء وفقط نحتاج الان لتحديد نقطة الدخول وسنحددها من القوالب الزمنية الاقل وهي الربع ساعة النصف ساعة والساعة لكننا حددنا طريقنا الان وهو شراء الباوند ين يعنئ اذا اشتريت الان وتحملت الانعكاس لن يزيد من 100 - 150 نقطة غالبا لن يزيد من 100 نقطة والله اعلئ واعلم

 ننظر الان للقالب الزمني الساعة نجد ان السعر في حالة تشبع للشراء  ونتوقع الارتداد كذلك المؤشر الزمني في حالة تشبع شراء يمكن لمن يريد سكالبنج البيع الان اما نحن فنريد تحديد نقطة دخول للشراء بامر محدد limit order من فريم الساعة نستفيد النظرة التالية وهي ان نقطة دخولنا قد تكون بعيدة الان وسنقوم بتحليل النصف ساعة لنجد نقطة دخولنا للشراء  :Regular Smile: 
الرجاء الاطلاع علئ الصورة  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

بالنظر للنصف ساعة نجد تشبع شراء وبالتالئ نتوقع انخفاضا ندخل وقتها شراء بامر معلق  
استخدمنا الخط الاخضر المنقط السفلي لوضع امرشراء معلق لدخولنا مع وقف خسارة  30  نقطة  
نقطة دخولنا 117.60 ووقف الخسارة 117.30     
الهدف 120.30 كهدف اخير اي الهدف مفتوح حتئ 120.30  :Regular Smile:  
سوف ننتظر التفعيل للدخول شراء ديمو طبعا عند 117.60

----------


## ابو لاما

بصراحة الان الدخول مثالي جدا بوقف خسارة عند 117.30 ولمن يريد اكثر عند 116.90 بهدف شراء اتمنئ ان تكونوا قد استفدتم وساظل اتابع الصفقة حتئ نقطة الدخول شراء عند 117.60 ان شاء الله  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

السعر انخفض الئ 117.62 ولم يتفعل امر الشراء سوف نشترئ الان ونضع وقف الخسارة هل رايتم الدقة نقطتين وفقط من امر شرائنا يا ليتنا وضعناه 117.65 كان نجحنا في الاصطياد بدقة متناهية  :Regular Smile:

----------


## mohamed6069

بشكرك استاذ عرابي
بالنسبة لرأيي انا بستخدم فريه اربع ساعات
وبشعر ان فريم الساعة هو الدليل لتحديد الدخول في الاربع ساعات
وبمتنع عن النزول لفريما اصغر واصغر طالما ان دخول اربع ساعات يبقي كفاية التحديد علي الساعة لعدم التشتيت. 
ولكن طبعا من يريد دقة اكتر ينزل لفريمات اصغر.
يعني يتلخص العيب في ان النزول لاكتر من فريم يحتاج دقة وتركيز عالي، ولكن الميزة هي الادخول في السعر الأمثل.
وبالنسبة للتشبع بصراحة لما اتباع الاربع ساعات بركز عليه وعلي الساعة ومش بطلع لليومي ولا الاسبوع، ولكن بنتظر تشبع كامل يعني نزول حتي تحت الخط الاخضر الاول علي الاقل. ولا اعتد بالارتداد من الخطوط الوسطي. ايه رأيك.

----------


## ابو لاما

> بشكرك استاذ عرابي
> بالنسبة لرأيي انا بستخدم فريه اربع ساعات  فريم الاربعة ساعات هو الامثل لكن تحديد الترند من الاعلئ افضل دوما 
> وبشعر ان فريم الساعة هو الدليل لتحديد الدخول في الاربع ساعات  بصراحة في هذه اختلف معاك ممكن تصير بس النصف ساعة افضل دائما والربع ساعة كذلك  
> وبمتنع عن النزول لفريما اصغر واصغر طالما ان دخول اربع ساعات يبقي كفاية التحديد علي الساعة لعدم التشتيت. 
> ولكن طبعا من يريد دقة اكتر ينزل لفريمات اصغر.  دائما الفريم الاصغر بيحدد لك عدة اشياء منها الارتداد اذا كان حقيقي ولا لا مثل الان في الباوند ين انظر للفريمات الصغيرة حتلاقيها معطياك ارتداد للاعلئ 
> يعني يتلخص العيب في ان النزول لاكتر من فريم يحتاج دقة وتركيز عالي،  هذا مو عيب هذا افضل صفقة واحدة ناجحة او بخسارة صغيرة افضل من عدة صفقات او صفقة كبيرة بخسارة كبيرة بوقف خسارة كبير 
>  ولكن الميزة هي الادخول في السعر الأمثل.  بالضبط هذا ما نحتاج اليه لاحظ دخولنا الان كان بفرق نقطتين فقط وتخيل انني حطيتها حقيقي يعني احتمال كان في قصد في الموضوع 
> وبالنسبة للتشبع بصراحة لما اتباع الاربع ساعات بركز عليه وعلي الساعة ومش بطلع لليومي ولا الاسبوع  حاول اطلع وركز وادرس شوية لانك راح تستفيد منها الامر محتاج نظرة سريعة وفقط الكسل مو جيد
> ، ولكن بنتظر تشبع كامل يعني نزول حتي تحت الخط الاخضر الاول علي الاقل. ولا اعتد بالارتداد من الخطوط الوسطي. ايه رأيك  هذا بيت القصيد لانك اذا حللت الفريم الاصغر والاكبر  حتحدد دخولك بدقة اكثر وما تحتاج تنتظر كل الانتظار بالعكس تضع امر معلق وانتهئ  
> .

   الردود في الاقتباس والشكر الجزيل موصول لك يا اخي واتمنئ ان تستفيد من الموضوع والاستراتيجية  :Regular Smile:   تقبل تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## mohamed6069

شكرا علي اهتمامك ربنا يبارك فيك  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> شكرا علي اهتمامك ربنا يبارك فيك

 لا شكر علئ واجب  
انظر للدقة التئ حدث معها الامر حددنا النقطة بخطاء المفترض نختار 117.65 او 117.63 انظر للمرفقات لترئ مدئ دقتنا اليوم ومدئ دقة هذا النظام ويخرج من يقول انه فاشل وان الفوركس وهم لا حقيقة للاسف نحن من يتكاسل ولا نريد اموال مجانية وفقط  :Regular Smile:

----------


## saly22

عودا حميدا استاذ عرابى
رؤيا موفقه ان شاء الله

----------


## ابو لاما

> عودا حميدا استاذ عرابى
> رؤيا موفقه ان شاء الله

 الشكر الجزيل لكي يا اختي الكريمة  مخلوط بعبق الياسمين والريحان  
وان شا ءالله موفقين جميعا يا رب  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

حسنا تفعل امر الشراء عندي هل معي احد اخر  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ليلى علي

انت تعرف رئي في مؤشر بلخياط

----------


## ابو لاما

> انت تعرف رئي في مؤشر بلخياط

 قصدكي رايكي في بلخياط بصراحة احترم رايك والمؤشر الذئ استخدمه ليس مؤشره بل مؤشر المنتدئ وعباقرة المنتدئ ولست منهم والحمدلله لا انسئ ذكر اسمائهم علئ راسهم الاخ ابها حفظه الله والاخ ديدسول وغواص بحر الفوركس وغيرهم الكثير لا استحضر اسماءهم الان لكن الجميع اتفق علئ شئ واحد ان الوقت الذئ قضيناه كان ممتعا اكثر من المال الذئ خسرناه او ربحناه طبعا البعض ربح  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ليلى علي

> قصدكي رايكي في بلخياط بصراحة احترم رايك والمؤشر الذئ استخدمه ليس مؤشره بل مؤشر المنتدئ وعباقرة المنتدئ ولست منهم والحمدلله لا انسئ ذكر اسمائهم علئ راسهم الاخ ابها حفظه الله والاخ ديدسول وغواص بحر الفوركس وغيرهم الكثير لا استحضر اسماءهم الان لكن الجميع اتفق علئ شئ واحد ان الوقت الذئ قضيناه كان ممتعا اكثر من المال الذئ خسرناه او ربحناه طبعا البعض ربح

 لكن مؤشرك مبني على نفس المبدأ لبلخياط ام لا؟

----------


## ابو لاما

> لكن مؤشرك مبني على نفس المبدأ لبلخياط ام لا؟

 يوجد تشابه اكيد لكن هناك اختلاف كبير ايضاء والدليل يظهر من وضعهم معا في عدة قوالب زمنية فمؤشر بلخياط مرن اكثر ومحترف اكثر لكن انا مصر ان رايكي في بلخياط لا يفسد للود قضية الرجل محترف ويجب ان يكون كذلك مع انني لا احب هدفه  لكن الاحتراف مطلوب  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

اليورو دولار حقق علوا جديدا وسيواصل الصعود نحدد نقطة دخول ثانية الان بعد قليل المرفقات  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ليلى علي

> يوجد تشابه اكيد لكن هناك اختلاف كبير ايضاء والدليل يظهر من وضعهم معا في عدة قوالب زمنية فمؤشر بلخياط مرن اكثر ومحترف اكثر لكن انا مصر ان رايكي في بلخياط لا يفسد للود قضية الرجل محترف ويجب ان يكون كذلك مع انني لا احب هدفه  لكن الاحتراف مطلوب

 ههههه يارجل عن اي احتراف تتحدث، بلخياط اصبح من فقراء البرصه، ووصلني خبر انه بدأ يبيع التوصيات،

----------


## ليلى علي

هديه لك https://forum.arabictrader.com/t136997-3.html

----------


## ابو لاما

بالنظر لليورو دولار الفريم الاسبوعي نجد ارتداد من دعم مهم 
وبصراحة هناك تشبع في اليومي لكنه غالبا كاذبا ولن ناخذ به بل سندخل بامر معلق عند 1.2770 تم تحديده بالقالب الزمني للنصف ساعة  
ووقف خسارة 30 نقطة عند 1.2740  
الئ المرفقات وتقبلوا تحياتي

----------


## ابو لاما

لا تشمتي بالرجل عيب وحرام دعيه لربه مثلي انا الان ادبني ربي فاحسن تاديبي والله  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ليلى علي

> شكرا علئ الهدية لكنني لست محلل فني انا محلل مختبرات

  فهمتني غلط لم اقصدك انت اتحدث عن بلخياط و امثاله

----------


## ابو لاما

سيواصل اليورو والباوند صعودهم البطئ وتذبذب نتوقع جنئ ارباح جيدة ان احسن الجميع فهم الترند الحالئ فاليورو يصعد ببطء وثبات ثم يخسر ارباحه ايضاء بسرعة ليعاود الكرة هذه افضل حالات السوق للكسب واكثرها اياصء خسارة لمن نعود علئ الترند المتواصل اتمنئ ان يكون قد فهمني اكبر قدر من الشباب وغيرهم اكيد  :Regular Smile:  
تقبلوا تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> فهمتني غلط لم اقصدك انت اتحدث عن بلخياط و امثاله

 اعلم انكي تقصدني بلخياط لكن قلت امزح لا تكوني حساسة اكثر من اللازم خصوصا عند العودة للخلف في الذكريات   :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

هذه مستويات سنجد عندها جنئ ارباح لليور دولار عند 1.2950 و1.3050 وجب الحذر عندها وجنئ ارباح الشراء ويمكن البيع بوقف خسارة صغير  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ahmedghoname2012

> هذه مستويات سنجد عندها جنئ ارباح لليور دولار عند 1.2950 و1.3050 وجب الحذر عندها وجنئ ارباح الشراء ويمكن البيع بوقف خسارة صغير

 سلام عليكم اخى الفاضل عرابى
الله يبارك لك ويجزيك انا احترت من كثرة الصفحات فى هذه الاستراتيجية واخشى ان المرفقات فى المشاركة الاولى فى 2008 تكون اتعدلت واتغيرت 
فلو تؤكد لى اين اجد التمبلت اخر تحديث او ترفقه لى فى هذه المشاركة حتى اتابع معك واكون شاكر جدا

----------


## ابو لاما

> سلام عليكم اخى الفاضل عرابى
> الله يبارك لك ويجزيك انا احترت من كثرة الصفحات فى هذه الاستراتيجية واخشى ان المرفقات فى المشاركة الاولى فى 2008 تكون اتعدلت واتغيرت 
> فلو تؤكد لى اين اجد التمبلت اخر تحديث او ترفقه لى فى هذه المشاركة حتى اتابع معك واكون شاكر جدا

 اخئ الكريم النظام في الصفحة 303 وافضل انك تقراء الموضوع وتفهم الموضوع ممكن اي نسخة او تحديث يعمل معاك واشتغل به ديمو باوامر قليلة وجمع اموالك الئ ان تصل الئ مبلغ جيد بعدها تكون تعودت وتدربت جيدا شوف لك وسيط محترم والافضل دائما في راي هو oanda بصراحة لا اعترف بوسيط اخر وانا للان اعتبر مدتي كلها ديمو بانتظار تحقق شئ معين والدخول مع oanda ان شا ءالله دخلت معهم من قبل ب خمسة الف دولار خسرت منها جزء لكن في فترة طويلة  جدا قبل ان يعوضني الرب والحمدلله والان اسعئ للدخول معهم مرة اخرئ فقط احتاج لان اكون مجود لعملي ليس اكثر اتفضل النظام مرفق  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ahmedghoname2012

شكرا جزيلا على ردك السريع الصاروخى

----------


## mohamed6069

> فهمتني غلط لم اقصدك انت اتحدث عن بلخياط و امثاله

 ممكن تشرحيلي اكتر عن بلخياط وتعرفيني معلوماتك عنه الجيد والسيء
واشكرك

----------


## mohamed6069

> لا تشمتي بالرجل عيب وحرام دعيه لربه مثلي انا الان ادبني ربي فاحسن تاديبي والله

 ايه موضوع التاديب بتاع بلخياط والتاديب بتاعك يمكن غيرك يستفيد منه

----------


## ابو لاما

> ايه موضوع التاديب بتاع بلخياط والتاديب بتاعك يمكن غيرك يستفيد منه

 بلخياط لا اعلم عنه شيئا لكن انا كنت مرتاح واجر برنامجي وناجح في عملي يروح شريكي يهرب بالموقع لبرنامجي ويسكر علي بعد ما اكتسب الموقع شهرة ويعرضوا للبيع ووصلت قيمة الموقع لن نص مليون دولار ولا راضئ يبيعه شغال به ادز وترافك ويفاوض في سعره هو شريك معي يعني حوالئ ربع مليون دولار راحت علي بسبب اني ما اخذت احتياطاتي من البداية كيف يصير ما اتادبت لا والله اتادبت ومليون المية كمان ما عاد اسويها  :Regular Smile:

----------


## mohamed6069

> بلخياط لا اعلم عنه شيئا لكن انا كنت مرتاح واجر برنامجي وناجح في عملي يروح شريكي يهرب بالموقع لبرنامجي ويسكر علي بعد ما اكتسب الموقع شهرة ويعرضوا للبيع ووصلت قيمة الموقع لن نص مليون دولار ولا راضئ يبيعه شغال به ادز وترافك ويفاوض في سعره هو شريك معي يعني حوالئ ربع مليون دولار راحت علي بسبب اني ما اخذت احتياطاتي من البداية كيف يصير ما اتادبت لا والله اتادبت ومليون المية كمان ما عاد اسويها

 ربنا يعوض عليك ، وهكذا كلنا لأنه من قوانين الحياة ان الخبرة تمنها غالي وغالي جدا

----------


## ابو لاما

> ربنا يعوض عليك ، وهكذا كلنا لأنه من قوانين الحياة ان الخبرة تمنها غالي وغالي جدا

 ربنا يعوض علئ الجميع يا رب  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ليلى علي

كيف عرابي راحت عنك ربع مليون مو فاهمة!!

----------


## ابو لاما

> كيف عرابي راحت عنك ربع مليون مو فاهمة!!

 قصة طويلة للاسف الاهمال عدو الانسان الاول لكن لي اسبابي فقد كنت مستهدف واعذريني الامر بالنسبة لي قد انتهئ وصديقي شريكي غالي عندي واغلئ من نص او ربع مليون لذلك مبروك عليه الجمل بما حمل  
اليورو تراجع وخسر مكاسبه كما توقعت وقد ربح من باع بعد الشراء طبعا كما وصيت في الاعلئ الاسبوع القادم المزيد من الفرص وتحديد نقاط الدخول ان شا ءالله  :Regular Smile:  
تقبلوا تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

خفض توقعات نمو الاقتصاد الألماني المعاهد الاقتصادية الألمانية تتوقع نموا يتراوح بين 0.3 و 1.2% عام 2012 (الأوروبية)    خفضت الحكومة الألمانية توقعاتها *للنمو*الاقتصادي خلال العام الجاري  2012، وفق تقرير لصحيفة هاندلزبلات الصادرة اليوم. وأفادت الصحيفة أن وزير الاقتصاد فيليب روسلريعتزم خفض توقعاتهللنمو الاقتصادي من 1.0% إلى 0.75% وفق التقريرالخاص بالأداء الاقتصاديالذيسينشر الأربعاء المقبل. واستندت هاندلزبلات بتقريرها إلى ما وصفته بدوائر حكوميةمطلعة.  ووفق الصحيفة فإن خفض تنبؤات الوزارة يعود إلى الأداء الضعيفللاقتصادبالربع السنوي الأخير من عام 2011،وقالتإن هذا الخفض يجعل توقعاتالوزير تلتقي مع توقعات خبراء الاقتصاد.  وتتوقع المعاهد الاقتصادية الرائدة بألمانيا نموا اقتصاديا عام 2012يتراوح بين 0.3 و 1.2%، طبقا للصحيفة. *تخفيض القروض* من ناحية أخرى قال مسؤولون إن الحكومة خفضت قروضها الجديدة العام الماضي إلى 17.3 مليار يورو (22.1 مليار دولار) بفضل الزيادة الكبيرة في حصيلة الضرائب.  وتعتزم حكومة المستشارة أنجيلا ميركل زيادة الاقتراض الحكومي خلال العام الحالي رغم أنها تدعو دول منطقة اليورو إلى التقشف.  وكانت موازنة وزارة المالية العام الماضي تقدر حاجتها للاقتراض بحوالي 48.4 مليار يورو لكن النمو القوي وانخفاض معدل البطالة أدى إلى زيادة عائدات الدولة من الضرائب، وتراجع حاجتها للاقتراض.  وتتوقع الوزارة اقتراض 26.1 مليار يورو خلال العام الحالي. ورغم أن هذا الرقم قليل بالنسبة لألمانيا إلا أنه يشير إلى زيادة في الاقتراض رغم أن ألمانيا تدعو شركاءها في منطقة اليورو إلى تبني إجراءات تقشف لخفض حاجتها إلى الاقتراض.  ولا تشمل أرقام اقتراض العام الحالي القرض الكبير الذي اقترضته الحكومة لتمويل إطلاق آلية الاستقرار المالي الأوروبية في يوليو/ تموز المقبل.  ويتوقع محللون أن تضاعف ألمانيا أول حصة لها في رأسمال الآلية، وقيمتها 4.3 مليارات يورو، بهدف إعطاء الآلية دفعة قوية في البداية.  *منطقة اليورو* وعلى مستوى منطقة اليورو أظهرت بيانات* الاتحاد الأوروبي* أن المنطقة سجلت فائضا تجاريا كبيرا في نوفمبر/ تشرين الثاني الماضي تجاوز بكثير المتوقع، إذ نمت الصادرات بأكثر من مثلي نمو الواردات مما عزز الآمال في أن الاقتصاد الأوروبي ربما بدأ يستقر بعد تباطؤ حاد. وقال مكتب يوروستات إن دول المنطقة وعددها 17 دولة سجلت فائضا قدره 6.9 مليارات يورو في نوفمبر/ تشرين الثاني على أساس سنوي بالمقارنة مع عجز بلغ 2.3 مليار في نوفمبر/ تشرين الثاني 2010. ونمت الصادرات بمعدل مفاجئ بلغ 10% مما يشير إلى أن الطلب القوي باقتصادات آسيا والولايات المتحدة وانخفاض قيمة اليورو ساعدا المصدرين على الرغم من تأثير أزمة ديون منطقة اليورو على ثقة المستثمرين.   
المصدر:وكالات

----------


## ابو لاما

كما نرئ من التقرير السابق  
زيادة الناتج الاجمالئ وزيادة الارباح من الضرائب وزيادة الاقتراض بصراحة نظرتي صارت متفائلة جدا واتوقع عودة العافية للاقتصاد الاوروبي وغالبا الاسبوع القادم سنقوم بشراء اليورو دولار باهداف تصحيحة للاعلئ اشكر كل من يتابع معي واتمنئ النجاح للجميع . :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> سيواصل اليورو والباوند صعودهم البطئ وتذبذب نتوقع جنئ ارباح جيدة ان احسن الجميع فهم الترند الحالئ فاليورو يصعد ببطء وثبات ثم يخسر ارباحه ايضاء بسرعة ليعاود الكرة هذه افضل حالات السوق للكسب واكثرها اياصء خسارة لمن نعود علئ الترند المتواصل اتمنئ ان يكون قد فهمني اكبر قدر من الشباب وغيرهم اكيد  
> تقبلوا تحياتي

 كما توقعت اليورو خسر كل ارباحه من الشراء وانخفض بقوة سوف يعاود الكرة الان صعود بطئ قد يصل الئ 1.2720  
سندخل شراء لكن بحذر واصغر مخاطرة ممكنة باصغر صفقة ممكنة باستهداف الجاب الذئ اتوقعه للاعلئ الاسبوع القادم باذن الله الئ المرفقات  :Regular Smile:  
تقبلوا تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته  
بصراحة قفلت صفقة الشراء علئ شوية ارباح حوالئ 20 نقطة وانصح الجميع بالبعد عن الشراء حاليا والدخول في صفقة بيع استهدافا للجاب الذئ سيحدث بسبب تخفيض فرنسا الائتماني ومزيد من الدول معها  وساضع نظرة الان تلغئ نظرة الشراء  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

هناك دعم شهري قوي هنا كسره سيكون صعب لكن ان كسر ف 1.19 غالبا ستاتي والله اعلئ واعلم  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

تراجع وتيرة نمو الصادرات الصينية التجارة الخارجية الصينية بلغت العام الماضي 3.64 تريليونات دولار (رويترز-أرشيف) 
رجحت الصين تراجع وتيرة نمو صادراتها للخارج بشكل حاد خلال العام 2012 مقارنة بالعام الماضي، وفق ما أعلنت اللجنة الوطنية للتنمية والإصلاح اليوم متوقعة نمو تجارتها الخارجية بنسبة 10% فقط. 
وكانت الصين حققت نموا في تجارتها الخارجية عام 2011 بنسبة 22.5%، حيث بلغت قيتها 3.64 تريليواتن دولار. 
وعن الدواعي التي دفعت الصين لترجيح تراجع التجارة الخارجية، بينت اللجنة أن قطاع الصادرات يواجه وضعا سيئا في ظل *أزمة الديون السيادية الأوروبية* وتراجع في *نمو الاقتصادات* الكبرى بالعالم. 
ونقل عن نائب مدير اللجنة الوطنية للتنمية والإصلاح بالمنتدى السنوي حول الاقتصاد الصيني 2011-2012 الذي عقد اليوم في بكين قوله إن بلاده تتوقع المزيد من الصعوبات بالتجارة الخارجية. 
وأشار تشانغ شياو تشيانغ إلى أن وضع الصادرات سيكون سيئاً العام الحالي خصوصاً بالربع الأول من العام. 
ولفت إلى أن الصين، وهي أكبر مصدّر للسلع بالعالم، ستعاني من ضعف بالطلب الخارجي وزيادة بالتنافس التجاري والنزاعات التجارية وارتفاع بقيمة العملة الوطنية (اليوان) مقابل العملات الأخرى وزيادة أسعار المشاريع الداخلية. 
وحث على العمل على استقرار نمو الصادرات من خلال تحسين عملية جباية الضرائب وسياسات التأمين، وتأمين المزيد من الدعم المالي للشركات التجارية الصغيرة. 
ودعا تشيانغ إلى العمل على تطوير المنتجات المالية لمساعدة المصدّرين على تجنّب التقلبات بأسعار العملات، والإبقاء على استقرار سعر العملة الوطنية وتشجيع استخدام اليوان في تسوية النزاعات التجارية عبر الحدود. 
واقترح أن تقلّص الحكومة الضرائب على واردات بعض منتجات الطاقة والمواد الخام والتكنولوجيا المتقدمة لتعزيز واردات المواد المستخدمة بالصناعة. 
المصدر:وكالات

----------


## ابو لاما

13     دولة تحتفظ بتصنيف ممتاز ستاندرد أند بورز خفضت تصنيف فرنسا والنمسا إلى (AA+) (الأوروبية)  
بعد خفض التصنيف الائتماني لفرنسا والنمسا لم يتبق سوى 13 بلدا بالعالم يحوز أفضل تصنيف ائتماني عند مستوى (AAA) بينها تسعة بلدان بأوروبا، تتمتع بهذه الدرجة القصوى لدى وكالات التصنيف الكبرى. 
وخسرت أمس فرنسا والنمسا المستوى المتميز الذي كانتا تتمتعان به عند وكالة ستاندرد أند بورز، متأثرة بتداعيات أزمة الديون السيادية بمنطقة اليورو.  
والدول المصنفة بالدرجة الممتازة لدى الوكالات الثلاث ستاندرد أند بورز وموديز وفيتش، هي ألمانيا وبريطانيا وكندا والدانمارك وهولندا والسويد والنروج وفنلندا ولوكسمبورغ وسويسرا وأستراليا وهونغ كونغ وسنغافورة. 
ووكالة التصنيف الائتماني هي شركة تقوم بتصنيف السندات التي يجري تداولها بأسواق المال العالمية في درجات أو فئات. 
وهذا التصنيف يجري بناء على  قدرة مُصِدر السند سواء كان فرداً أو مؤسسة أو دولة على رد قيمة هذه السندات، ودفع الفوائد المستحقة عليها بمواعيدها. 
وتستحوذ ثلاث وكالات تصنيف عالمية كبرى هي "ستاندرد أند بورز"  و"موديز إنفيستور سيرفيس"  و"فيتش ريتنغز" على أكثر من 90% من سوق التصنيف الدولية.     "
تبدأ درجات التصنيف بالوكالات الدولية  بدرجة (AAA) وهو أعلى تصنيف ائتماني على الإطلاق، وتنتهي درجات التصنيف بدرجة D وتعني أن  هذا السند يمكن ألا تسترد قيمته 
"درجات التصنيف وتبدأ درجات التصنيف المعتمدة بهذه الوكالات بدرجة (AAA) وهو أعلى تصنيف ائتماني على الإطلاق، وتحصل عليه السندات التي من المستبعد إلى حد كبير أن يعجز مُصدرها عن السداد. 
وتنتهي درجات التصنيف بدرجة D وتعني أن  هذا السند يمكن ألا تسترد قيمته لأن مُصدره قد يشهر إفلاسه. 
يُذكر أن ستاندرد أند بورز كانت قد خفضت العام الماضي تصنيف الولايات المتحدة -صاحبة أكبر اقتصاد بالعالم- من مستوى (AAA) إلى مستوى (AA+) إلا أن الوكالتين الدوليتين الأخريين موديز وفيتش مازالتا تصنفان أميركا بالدرجة الأعلى. 
ووفق معايير التصنيف فإن الدول التي تنخفض درجة تصنيفها عن (BBB-) أو (BAA3) وفق تصنيف فيتش، تعد دولا مدينة أقل مصداقية، أي أن الديون التي تصدرها تعد استثمارات خاضعة للمضاربة من قبل واحدة على الأقل من وكالات التصنيف. 
وهذا الوضع ينطبق على إيرلندا لدى موديز -مع أنها مصنفة بدرجة (BBB+) لدى الوكالتين الأخريين- والبرتغال وإندونيسيا وتركيا والأرجنتين. 
أما بالنسبة لليونان التي تفجرت منها أزمة الديون السيادية الأوروبية قبل عامين فقد شهدت ديونها السيادية تراجعا متواصلا في تصنيفها من قبل الوكالات منذ عام، وأصبحت بمستوى "يعادل الإفلاس الجزئي" وفق ستاندرد أند بورز عند مستوى (CC) مع آفاق سلبية وفيتش (CCC

----------


## ابو لاما

بعد خفض تصنيف دول أوروبية ميركل تطالب أوروبا بإجراءات سريعة   
اعتبرت المستشارة الألمانية *أنجيلا ميركل* أن قيام وكالة *التصنيف الائتماني* ستاندرد أند بورز بخفض التصنيف الائتماني لتسع دول بمنطقة اليورو يبرز ضرورة الإسراع بإتمام اتفاق لتشديد القواعد المالية وتفعيل صندوق الإنقاذ الدائم، وذلك بهدف ضمان ثقة المستثمرين. 
وبينت المستشارة خلال اجتماع سياسي بمدينة كيل أن "المنطقة تواجه حاليا تحدي تطبيق الاتفاق المالي بشكل أسرع، وأن نقوم بذلك بحسم لا أن يتم محاولة تخفيفه".  
وكانت ستاندرد أند بورز قد خفضت أمس الجمعة التصنيف الائتماني 
لتسع من دول اليورو السبع عشرة على رأسها فرنسا والنمسا، في حين أبقت ألمانيا وهولندا ولوكسمبورغ على تصنيفها الممتاز. 
ووصفت ميركل خطوة التخفيض بأنها لم تكن مفاجئة، لافتة إلى أن هذه الوكالة تعد واحدة من ثلاث وكالات تصنيف عالمية. 
وفيما يخص صندوق الاستقرار المالي الأوروبي، قالت ميركل إن خفض التصنيف لن يؤثر على نشاطه.   *رد فرنسي* وفي رد فعل على تخفيض تصنيف فرنسا صاحبة ثاني أكبر اقتصاد بمنطقة اليورو من (AAA) إلى (AA+) قللت باريس من أهمية الخطوة، حيث اعتبرها رئيس الوزراء فرانسوا فيون بأنها كانت متوقعة وأن الحكومة في موقف يجعلها تصمد أمام ارتفاع فوائد الاقتراض.    **فيون اعتبر أن فرنسا في موقف يجعلها تصمد أمام ارتفاع فوائد الاقتراض (رويترز)  
وبين فيون أن إجراءات الموازنة التي اتخذتها باريس كافية، لافتا إلى أن الحكومة تتوقع أن تبلغ نسبة الفائدة على السندات لأجل عشر سنوات 3.7% بالمتوسط هذا العام وتوفر ستة مليارات يورو (7.6 مليارات دولار) في صورة احتياطيات طارئة لمواجهة زيادة تكاليف الاقتراض.  
يُذكر أن نسبة الفائدة على السندات الفرنسية بلغت في المتوسط 3.08%  لدى طرحها العام الماضي.   
أما وزير المالية فرانسوا باروان، فقد هون من أهمية قرار ستاندرد أند بورز بالقول إن القرار يشكل إنذارا يجب ألا يتم تهويله أو تهوينه، مشيرا إلى أنه "ليس بالكارثة" وأن تصنيف فرنسا بعد الخفض ما زال جيدا حيث إنه ذات التصنيف الائتماني للولايات المتحدة.     *النمسا تنتقد* أما في النمسا التي فقدت تصنيفها الممتاز كذلك من (AAA) إلى (AA+) فقد أعربت الحكومة عن عدم فهمها لسبب خفض ستاندرد أند بورز لتصنيفها الائتماني رغم الجهود الأوروبية لحل أزمة *الديون السيادية*.  
ورجحت وزيرة المالية ماريا فيكتر أن رد فعل الأسواق "لن يكون كارثيا" نظرا لأن البيانات الاقتصادية النمساوية سليمة.  
وقال مستشار البلاد فيرنر فايمان ونائبه وزير الخارجية مايكل  شبيندليغر في بيان مشترك إن فيينا تعمل على وضع خطة لإعادة هيكلة الموازنة بالسنوات الخمس المقبلة، كما أن البرلمان مرر مؤخرا مشروع قانون للحد من الإنفاق. 
وقد وصفت المفوضية الأوروبية خفض التصنيف الائتماني لدول منطقة اليورو بالخطأ، واعتبرت توقيت القرار ليس مصادفة وجاء في وقت تتخذ فيه دول المنطقة خطوات حاسمة لتجاوز أزمة الديون التي بدأت قبل عامين.  
ويرى بعض المحللين أيضا أن قرار الوكالة قد يؤدي لتعقيد جهود حل أزمة الديون الأوروبية وتوجيه ضربة قوية لاقتصادات أوروبية

----------


## ابو لاما

من التقارير السابقة وهي مهمة جدا سنبقئ نظرتنا الطويلة المدئ لليورو نظرة سلبية ومزيد من الهبوط قادم واي صعود قادم هو فرصة جيدة للبيع  :Regular Smile:

----------


## mohamed6069

شكرا عرابي علي مجهودك

----------


## ابو لاما

> شكرا عرابي علي مجهودك

 لا شكر علئ واجب اخي الكريم ولا يوجد مجهود ولا شئ كله نسخ ولزق  :Regular Smile: 
اخبارك ايه مع الاستراتيجية  ان شا ءالله ماشية معاك كويس  
تقبل تحياتي وبانتظار اخبارك  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

باب  المسلم من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده   *حدثنا* *آدم بن أبي إياس* *قال حدثنا* *شعبة* *عن* *عبد الله بن أبي السفر* *وإسماعيل بن أبي خالد* *عن* *الشعبي* *عن* *عبد الله بن عمرو* *رضي الله عنهما* *عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال* *المسلم من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده* *والمهاجر من هجر ما نهى الله عنه* *قال أبو عبد الله وقال أبو معاوية حدثنا داود هو ابن أبي هند عن عامر قال سمعت* *عبد الله يعني ابن عمرو* *عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقال عبد الأعلى عن داود عن عامر عن* *عبد الله* *عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم*

----------


## mohamed6069

شكرا عرابي
بالنسبة لمتابعتي للاستراتيجية التزم بحذافير الاسلوب اللي تم وضعه في النسخة اللي اسمها MBFX وبالتالي لا اشتري ولا ابيع الا من مناطق الانعكاس للاتجاه بشكل كلي علي الفريم المستخدم (الخطوط الخضراء والحمراء) لأني اعتقد ان مبدأ اتباع الاستراتيجية لا يستقيم الا مع التقيد باصل الاستراتيجية (مهما كان من واضعها) حتي استطيع بعد فترة معينة القول انها استراتيجية مفيدة وصالحة ام لا. واترك مجال الخروج عن القواعد الي اللحظات الحتمية التي غالبا ما ستحدث اثناء الخوف والطمع المصاحب للمضاربة (واعتبر هذا الخروج عنها خطأ يتوجب مزيد من التحكم بالنفس في المرات القادمة).
وخلاصة التجربة اني حصلت منها علي نتائج جيدة في فترة النصف الاخير من ديسمبر 2011 والاسبوع الاول من يناير 2012علي فريم H4 حصريا، مع التنوع في اماكن غلق الاهداف، والمحصلة النهائية جيدة.
اما بالنسبة للأسبوع السابق لم اري توافر شروط الدخول علي الفريم المستخدم وعلي الازواج المستخدمة اليورو والكيبل والاسترالي دولار، يعني عدم وصول السعر لمنطقة الانعكاس وترتب عليه اني كنت خارج السوق نهائيا طوال الاسبوع الماضي.

----------


## damas

شكرا للأستاذ عرابي على المعلومات القيمة و على استراتيجية مركز الثقل الهامة و التي ساعدتني على ربح 220 نقطة يومي الخميس و الجمعة 
مع تمنياتي للأستاذ عرابي بالتوفيق و المزيد من النجاح

----------


## عمران حسن

جزاك الله كل  خير

----------


## ابو لاما

> شكرا عرابي
> بالنسبة لمتابعتي للاستراتيجية التزم بحذافير الاسلوب اللي تم وضعه في النسخة اللي اسمها MBFX وبالتالي لا اشتري ولا ابيع الا من مناطق الانعكاس للاتجاه بشكل كلي علي الفريم المستخدم (الخطوط الخضراء والحمراء) لأني اعتقد ان مبدأ اتباع الاستراتيجية لا يستقيم الا مع التقيد باصل الاستراتيجية (مهما كان من واضعها) حتي استطيع بعد فترة معينة القول انها استراتيجية مفيدة وصالحة ام لا. واترك مجال الخروج عن القواعد الي اللحظات الحتمية التي غالبا ما ستحدث اثناء الخوف والطمع المصاحب للمضاربة (واعتبر هذا الخروج عنها خطأ يتوجب مزيد من التحكم بالنفس في المرات القادمة).
> وخلاصة التجربة اني حصلت منها علي نتائج جيدة في فترة النصف الاخير من ديسمبر 2011 والاسبوع الاول من يناير 2012علي فريم H4 حصريا، مع التنوع في اماكن غلق الاهداف، والمحصلة النهائية جيدة.
> اما بالنسبة للأسبوع السابق لم اري توافر شروط الدخول علي الفريم المستخدم وعلي الازواج المستخدمة اليورو والكيبل والاسترالي دولار، يعني عدم وصول السعر لمنطقة الانعكاس وترتب عليه اني كنت خارج السوق نهائيا طوال الاسبوع الماضي.

 ما شا ءالله اخي الكريم ونفعك الله بعلمك يا رب والالتزام كما ذكرت هو بيت القصيد بارك الله بك ولك  :Regular Smile: 
وساضع بعض الفرص في الايام القادمة نناقشها سويا  :Regular Smile: 
تقبل تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> شكرا للأستاذ عرابي على المعلومات القيمة و على استراتيجية مركز الثقل الهامة و التي ساعدتني على ربح 220 نقطة يومي الخميس و الجمعة 
> مع تمنياتي للأستاذ عرابي بالتوفيق و المزيد من النجاح

 الشكر لله اولا واخيرا وجزاك الله الف خير ومبروك ربح النقاط لكن من اي العملات ربحتها وما هئ الصفقات نورنا الله ينور عليك  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> جزاك الله كل خير

 جزاك الله الف خير يا اخ عمران حسن وجعل ما كتبت في ميزان حسناتك والله يسهل ونتقابل يوما ما فنعم الرجل انت ونعم الوجه وجهك بارك الله بك ولك  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته  
نظرتين للدولار الاسترالي مقابل الدولار الامريكي ((الاوزي ))
والدولار الامريكي مقابل الين الياباني  
امل ان تنا رضاءكم توقعات بضعف الدولار الامريكي مقابل الاوزي ضعف مرحلي قليل وقوة للدولار الامريكي مقابل الين الياباني بحوالئ 20 ن- 30 نقطة فقط ائل الفرص السريعة  :Regular Smile: 
تقبلوا تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## damas

> الشكر لله اولا واخيرا وجزاك الله الف خير ومبروك ربح النقاط لكن من اي العملات ربحتها وما هئ الصفقات نورنا الله ينور عليك

 السلام عليكم 
الملف المرفق يحوي على 209 نقاط من الباري
و هناك 11 نقطة (أو بالأصح دولار) من ف اكس سول لم يتم ارفاقها
على العموم معظمها من الباوند دولار
و قد أكون أخطأت بالتعبير اذ قلت 220 نقطة و المقصود 220 دولار
معذرة فأنا مبتدئ و قد أخطئ

----------


## damas

الأخر عرابي
أنا أعلم أن النقطة من أجل ستاندرت لوت هي 10 دولار و لكن الجميع هنا في المنتدى يتكلم عن النقطة = 1 دولار (ميني لوت)
فأيهما الأصح برأيك كي أتجنب الخطأ في المستقبل؟
و شكرا

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم 
> الملف المرفق يحوي على 209 نقاط من الباري
> و هناك 11 نقطة (أو بالأصح دولار) من ف اكس سول لم يتم ارفاقها
> على العموم معظمها من الباوند دولار
> و قد أكون أخطأت بالتعبير اذ قلت 220 نقطة و المقصود 220 دولار
> معذرة فأنا مبتدئ و قد أخطئ

  

> الأخر عرابي
> أنا أعلم أن النقطة من أجل ستاندرت لوت هي 10 دولار و لكن الجميع هنا في المنتدى يتكلم عن النقطة = 1 دولار (ميني لوت)
> فأيهما الأصح برأيك كي أتجنب الخطأ في المستقبل؟
> و شكرا

  
الف مبروك اخي الكريم واتمنئ لك المزيد من النقاط والدولارات والنقطة بدولار او عشرة تعتمد علئ حجم حسابك فان كان من عشرة الف واقل فالنقطة بدولار تكفئ اما ان كان الحساب اكبر من عشرة الف دولار فالنقطة ب 10 دولار قد تكون مخاطرة لكن مقبولة الئ حدا ما فحجم النقاط يعتمد علئ حسب حجم الحساب لكن معظم المتاجرين هنا ميني يعني النقطة بدولار وبعضهم مايكرو يعنئ النقطة ب10 سنت وقليلا منهم ما يستخدمون الستاندرد يعنئ النقطة ب10 دولار 
انا انصحك بالنقطة بدولار حتئ يصل حسابك الئ اكثر من عشرة الف دولار وقتها يمكن جعل النقطة بعشرة دولار  :Regular Smile: 
الف مبروك مرة اخرئ واتمنئ ان تكون قد استفدت من وجهة نظرنا لليوم  :Regular Smile: 
تقبل تحياتي

----------


## ابو لاما

حققت فرصة الدولار الاسترالي حوالئ 33 نقطة واغلقت فرصة الين الياباني علئ خسارة 10 نقاط اتمنئ من الجميع اغلاقها وعكس الاتجاه في الدولار ين للبيع وقف خسارة 76.90 والربح مفتوح بالنسبة لليورو دولار شراء بهدف 1.2880 وقف خسارة 1.2624  :Regular Smile: 
الئ المرفقات لليورو دولار والدولار ين

----------


## ابو لاما

اليورو شكل فلاج علم استمراري هابط سنوقف الخسارة علئ هذه النقاط ونبيع من هنا بوقف خسارة 1.2690 
تقبلوا تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

تعديلات مهمة للاستراتيجية وهي مرفقة الان سنعود للاعدادات الاولئ للاستراتيجية التئ بدانا بها الاستراتيجية في البداية وهارد لك لصفقة اليورو للاسف كانت صحيحة منذ البداية وخربتها بنموذج خاطئ 
ارجاء من المشرف وضع المرفقات في الصفحة الاولئ 
الرجاء من الجميع تنزيل التعديلات الجديدة والئ الفرص بعد قليل  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

فرصة اليورو كانت ستحقق هدفها لولا الفلاج الخاطئ الذئ جعلني اغير راي بصراحة هذه مشكلتي انني اغير راي بسرعة مما يجعل حسابي دوما عرضة للمخاطر اتمنئ من من لديه حل ان يساعدني به  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

النظام الرجاء مرفق الرجاء وضعه في المرفقات الاولئ 
وسنطلع علئ فرص الان 
بالنظرة لليورو دولار في فريم الاسبوعي ووالشهري نلاحظ ارتداده من مستوئ مهم جدا خصوصا في الشهري ارتداد للاعلئ وندخل بالنصف ساعة شراء وقف خسارة 1.2700 اخذ ارباح 1.2811 الئ الشارت  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

اليورو دولار حقق للان حوالئ 25 نقطة سنبقئ الشراء حتئ 1.2810 ان شا ءالله  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته  
سنبقئ اليورو دولار لعلو جديد وندخل شراء باوند دولار بهد 1.54 ثم 1.55 النظر الئ المرفقات التالية 
تقبلوا تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

بنظرة اليوتية الئ الدولار كندي نرئ اننا في موجة زيج زاج نحن في السي الان ويمكن ان تمتد حتئ مستويات مرتفعة جديدة الئ النظرة الاليتوية وشراء للدولار مقابل الكندي  :Regular Smile:  
غالبا الدولار الكندي سيجعل الاندكس يواصل لذلك اتوقع ضعف كبير للدولار الكندي مقابل الامريكي اساسيا اتوقع تدخل البنك المركزي الكندي بشراء سندات امريكية ولذلك لتحفيز اقتصاده غالبا والئ المرفقات  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> النظام الرجاء مرفق الرجاء وضعه في المرفقات الاولئ 
> وسنطلع علئ فرص الان 
> بالنظرة لليورو دولار في فريم الاسبوعي ووالشهري نلاحظ ارتداده من مستوئ مهم جدا خصوصا في الشهري ارتداد للاعلئ وندخل بالنصف ساعة شراء وقف خسارة 1.2700 اخذ ارباح 1.2811 الئ الشارت

  

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته  
> سنبقئ اليورو دولار لعلو جديد وندخل شراء باوند دولار بهد 1.54 ثم 1.55 النظر الئ المرفقات التالية 
> تقبلوا تحياتي

  

> بنظرة اليوتية الئ الدولار كندي نرئ اننا في موجة زيج زاج نحن في السي الان ويمكن ان تمتد حتئ مستويات مرتفعة جديدة الئ النظرة الاليتوية وشراء للدولار مقابل الكندي  
> غالبا الدولار الكندي سيجعل الاندكس يواصل لذلك اتوقع ضعف كبير للدولار الكندي مقابل الامريكي اساسيا اتوقع تدخل البنك المركزي الكندي بشراء سندات امريكية ولذلك لتحفيز اقتصاده غالبا والئ المرفقات

 اليورو دولار حقق الهدف وزيادة والباوند دولار تقريبا حقق 80% من الهدف والدولار الكندي تخلف عن الركب نوقف الخسارة في الدولار كندي وناخذ الارباح في البقية والف مبروك  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

نتوقع تصحيح هبوطي لليور دولار بعد تحقيق هدفه وانا دخلت بيع بهدف 1.2680 ان شاء الله 
الئ المرفقات 
تقبلوا تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

بيع دولار فرنك وباوند فرنك  سوف اضع شارت باوند فرنك طبعا يكفي شارت الباوند فرنك بما ان الباوند يحقق علو جديد امام الدولار وقف الخسارة 30  نقطة اخذ الارباح 50 - 80 نقطة والسلام عليكم 
تقبلوا تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

سوف نبقئ بيع اليورو دولار ونشتري باوند دولار كهيدج ان حدث ما لا يحمد عقباه في السوق الامريكية او يمكننا الخروج من البيع والدخول شراء بوقف خسارة 1.278 لكن شراء الباوند دولار يكون بعد خروج الخبر القادم بوقف خسارة 30 نقطة من نقطة الدخول حوالئ 1.5325  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

بصراحة خرجت الان من البيع يورو دولار بربح بضع نقاط واعدت الدخول شراء وهو الافضل حاليا  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

وقف الخسارة مهم جدا وليس اكثر من 20 - 30 نقطة بالكثير  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

واذا 10 نقاط ممكن عن طريق تقليل المخاطرة والدخول الصحيح  :Regular Smile:

----------


## رحمون

ما شاء الله  .. نظام  متكامل وقوي  .. بارك الله فيك اخي  عرابي ... 
 الباوند  ارتد من الخط  الازرق ...

----------


## ابو لاما

> ما شاء الله .. نظام متكامل وقوي .. بارك الله فيك اخي عرابي ... 
> الباوند ارتد من الخط الازرق ...

 
اخي بصراحة النظام غير متكامل تماما وما زال به اسرار ولا اعتمد عليه كثيرا ربما في اللحظات الحرجة مثلا لكن افضل التحيل الاساسي والكلاسيكي واليوت وقريبا الزوايا والمربعات بصراحة هذا السوق تخليك مع النجاح والنجاح يعنئ انك تشكل في الاستراتيجيات والخبرات فاذا الاستراتيجية مجدية معك تواصل فيها ام ان كان لا فتنساها وانا افكر في فتح موضوع جديد ونسيان هذا الموضوع وساخضع الامر لاستفتاء كما اسلفت الاستراتيجية ناجحة لكن ليس لوحدها وشكرا لك مرة اخرئ ومرحبا بك اذا كان عندك اي استفسار انا جاهز  :Regular Smile: 
ومن الان استفتي الاخوة هل افتح موضوع جديد او اواصل هنا الرجاء افتاي يا شباب  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

المرونة السرعة حساب الخطوة القادمة مهم جدا  يعني انا دخلت شراء حاطلع وين بالضبط انا دخلت بيع حاجنئ ارباحي وين بالضبط طيب جنيت ارباحي حادخل من اين ومتئ هذه اسئلة كثيرة يجب الاجابة عنها قبل اخذ الصفقة الاولئ  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

اخي رحمون اذا عندك اي استفسار اتفضل فانا افكر معكم  :Regular Smile:

----------


## AbuJmel

*اخي عرابي انت تقول تريد ان تفتح موضوع وافتوني طب موضوع ايه الموضوع الجديد بعد اذنك*

----------


## ابو لاما

> *اخي عرابي انت تقول تريد ان تفتح موضوع وافتوني طب موضوع ايه الموضوع الجديد بعد اذنك*

 حيكون عنوانه سيناريهوات مختلفة لازواج حتما متداخلة  
بصراحة افكر في مثل هذا الموضوع  :Regular Smile:

----------


## AbuJmel

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عرابي
					  حيكون عنوانه سيناريهوات مختلفة لازواج حتما متداخلة  
بصراحة افكر في مثل هذا الموضوع     اعتمادك في الموضوع  تحليل فني - اساسي  ام نوع محدد*

----------


## ابو لاما

> *
> اعتمادك في الموضوع تحليل فني - اساسي ام نوع محدد*

 سيكون متعدد دوما يعنئ النظرة تحمل النظرات الاساسية والفنية واي نظرة اخرئ لان استراتيجية مركز الثقل بصراحة صعبة وغير واضحة وخيرا منها تعليم الناس ما يفيدهم والتعلم منهم ايضاء  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

لاحظ الان الاستراتيجة معطية بيع في اليورو دولار والباوند دولار نلاحظ ما سيحدث  :Regular Smile: 
الان اشارة بيع مثالية في اليورو دولار والباوند دولار  :Regular Smile:  
يجب تحديد نقطة الدخول وهئ الان الوقف العلو السابق الهدف لليورو دولار 1.2660 
الباوند دولار الدخول الان وقف الخسارة العلو السابق الهدف 1.5340

----------


## AbuJmel

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عرابي
					  سيكون متعدد دوما يعنئ النظرة تحمل النظرات الاساسية والفنية واي نظرة اخرئ لان استراتيجية مركز الثقل بصراحة صعبة وغير واضحة وخيرا منها تعليم الناس ما يفيدهم والتعلم منهم ايضاء     ياسيدي مش مشكله واحجزلي مكان معاك في الموضوع *

----------


## رحمون

ممكن اخي  تفتح  موضوع  جديد  افضل  ..  واما بالنسبة لمركز الثقل  فهو ممتاز اذا ما كان داعم  لاستراتيجة اسكالبنج  .. خاصة  في تحديد الاتجاه العام  للفريمات الكبيرة  ..  موفق خير اخي ابو عون

----------


## ابو لاما

> *
> ياسيدي مش مشكله واحجزلي مكان معاك في الموضوع *

 تسلم عزيزي ونظرتي للباوند واليورو بيع كما اسلفت ووقف الخسارة العلو السابق  :Regular Smile:   

> ممكن اخي تفتح موضوع جديد افضل .. واما بالنسبة لمركز الثقل فهو ممتاز اذا ما كان داعم لاستراتيجة اسكالبنج .. خاصة في تحديد الاتجاه العام للفريمات الكبيرة .. موفق خير اخي ابو عون

 الله يخليك عزيزي اتذكرت سيطلب البعض المؤشرات دعني في موضوعي هذا افضل لي ولكم وساضع نظراتي الاخرئ في مواضيع اخرئ ان شاء الله وانا سعيد لاني عرفت انك تستفيد منها  :Regular Smile: 
واريد رايك في اليورو والباوند والكندي اذا سمحت  :Regular Smile:

----------


## رحمون

*بارك الله فيك  اخي ابو عون  ...  بالنسبة لليورو  كل نزول فهو للشراء   ..   اهداف سفلية  مضاربة    1.268   1.245      1.220   بقية  العملات  لا اشتغل بها  ... احاول ان اتخصص باليورو  فقط  ...  والله  المستعان*

----------


## ابو لاما

> *بارك الله فيك اخي ابو عون ... بالنسبة لليورو كل نزول فهو للشراء .. اهداف سفلية مضاربة 1.268 1.245 1.220 بقية العملات لا اشتغل بها ... احاول ان اتخصص باليورو فقط ... والله المستعان*

 السلام عليكم اخي نعم اليورو بداء موجة تصحيح وكما اسلفت كل هبوط للشراء مع انني بائع الان والله يكون في عوني يا رب قول امين  :Regular Smile:

----------


## AbuJmel

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عرابي
					  السلام عليكم اخي نعم اليورو بداء موجة تصحيح وكما اسلفت كل هبوط للشراء مع انني بائع الان والله يكون في عوني يا رب قول امين     وانا بايع من 2847   بس اهداف صغيره ان شاء الله تتحقق*

----------


## ابو لاما

> *
> وانا بايع من 2847 بس اهداف صغيره ان شاء الله تتحقق*

 حنكسب السمينة ان شاء الله وانا وضعتها توصية  بيع يورو دولار وباوند دولار باهداف تحت ان شاء الله  :Regular Smile:

----------


## رحمون

*وانا  بايع    ...  ان  شاء الله  هدف  قريب  1.268*

----------


## AbuJmel

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رحمون
					  وانا  بايع    ...  ان  شاء الله  هدف  قريب  1.268    ربنا يسهل الحال ان شاء الله*

----------


## ابو لاما

> *وانا بايع ... ان شاء الله هدف قريب 1.268*

 مبروك عزيزي مقدما وسنرئ هبوط صاروخي قريبا فقط دع السوق الامريكي يغلق بعدها شوف العجب والعجاب  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> *
> ربنا يسهل الحال ان شاء الله*

 ربنا يسهل واهم حاجة يكون خوف مافي استطعت اني استرد خسارة كبيرة والحمدلله اليوم اود ان اتحفها بمكسب كبير باذن الله وان شاء الله كلها محسوبة تماما المخاطرة ونقاط الدخول مع اني دخلت مبكرا شوية لكن تهون ان شاء الله .
اهم شئ زي ما قلت عدم الخوف وترك السوق في حاله وعدم مراقبته حتئ والانشغال بالتحليل وفقط وايجاد النقاط التئ يجب ان يزورها السعر او يرتد منها في المستقبل  :Regular Smile: 
تقبلوا تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## AbuJmel

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عرابي
					  ربنا يسهل واهم حاجة يكون خوف مافي استطعت اني استرد خسارة كبيرة والحمدلله اليوم اود ان اتحفها بمكسب كبير باذن الله وان شاء الله كلها محسوبة تماما المخاطرة ونقاط الدخول مع اني دخلت مبكرا شوية لكن تهون ان شاء الله .
اهم شئ زي ما قلت عدم الخوف وترك السوق في حاله وعدم مراقبته حتئ والانشغال بالتحليل وفقط وايجاد النقاط التئ يجب ان يزورها السعر او يرتد منها في المستقبل 
تقبلوا تحياتي     السوق هذا اخي لايقبل ضعاف القلوب ههههههههه 
والرزق على الله*

----------


## ابو لاما

> *السوق هذا اخي لايقبل ضعاف القلوب ههههههههه*  *والرزق على الله*

 والله لا يقبلهم ضعاف القلوب ليس لهم مكان هنا يقوموا يجروا وبس فالسوق يضغطك ويقيس مدئ تحملك وقوتك يمكن ان يهرسك في ثانية يمكن ان يمسحك في دقيقة لكنه مع تحليلك ان صاب صاب لربما ضغط عليك قليلا لكن بمخاطرة مدروسة وقطع خسارة في وقت مناسب واخذ ارباح سريعة وصفقات في النص ستجد طريقك  :Regular Smile:

----------


## رحمون

*تشبع**بيع**واضح**على**الاربع**ساعات *

----------


## AbuJmel

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رحمون
					  تشبع**بيع**واضح**على**الاربع**ساعات      تقصد تشبع شراء  اخي رحمون ؟؟*

----------


## ابو لاما

> *تشبع**بيع**واضح**على**الاربع**ساعات*  **

 اخئ المؤشرات لا تنفع مع هذا السوق هذا السوق ادارة مالية ونقاط دخول اعطيني ادراة مالية ونقطة دخول وهذا يكفي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## رحمون

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة AbuJmel
					  
 تقصد تشبع شراء  اخي رحمون ؟؟   العتب على الكيبورد  هههههه*

----------


## ابو لاما

> *تشبع**بيع**واضح**على**الاربع**ساعات*  *الملف المرفق 304300*

 ركز دائما علئ نظام مركز ثقل واحد ونحن في تشبع لكن الامر لا يخلو من دخول عملاء بمبالغ كبيرة او صناديق تحوط مثلا او هيدج فندز يمكن ان اتعكس لسعر معنا كثير لذلك حدد خسارتك المسموح بها والفرصة وساوي بينهم ان وجدت ان الفرصة مخاطرتها مقبولة قم بها نحن الان نعتمد علئ موجة الهبوط لكبيرة والتصحيح والتشبع للمؤشر واساسيا السوق سيكون مغلق بعد قليل وكلاسيكيا واليوتيا كذلك وربك يهون  :Regular Smile:

----------


## رحمون

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عرابي
					  اخئ المؤشرات لا تنفع مع هذا السوق هذا السوق ادارة مالية ونقاط دخول اعطيني ادراة مالية ونقطة دخول وهذا يكفي    والله  يا اخي  عرابي   المؤشرات تنفع  ولكن التوفيق من الله عز وجل ... انا حولت 5000  الى  15000  في  شهر  وبالمؤشرات العادية الي يعتبرها الناس  تافهه  مثل   RSI  CCI   والدعوم  وغيرهاا   ...  و لم احلل فنيا  ولا اخبار  ولا  غيره  ...*

----------


## ابو لاما

> *والله يا اخي عرابي المؤشرات تنفع ولكن التوفيق من الله عز وجل ... انا حولت 5000 الى 15000 في شهر وبالمؤشرات العادية الي يعتبرها الناس تافهه مثل RSI CCI والدعوم وغيرهاا ... و لم احلل فنيا ولا اخبار ولا غيره ...* **

 انجاز كبير ما شاء الله 
انا في راي ان المؤشر يعطيك الثقة لاحظ فقط انظر للشارت من دون مؤشر وشوف قلبك يقولك ايش الصفقة ثم ضع المؤشرات ستجد ان ما حدثك به قلبك هو ما تراه في المؤشر طبعا هناك احترافية مع المؤشرات لكن تقييمك للشارت واخذ الاتجاه المناسب مع الصورة العامة هو ما يمسك بزمام الامور  :Regular Smile:

----------


## رحمون

*صدقت  اخي عرابي  ...*

----------


## ابو لاما

> *صدقت اخي عرابي ...*

 شكرا اخي الكريم ربما في البداية احساساك يكون غير مقبول مثلا وتتبع المؤشرات لكن مع الوقت ستثق في احساسك اكثر وتعنمد عليه وهناك استراتيجيات كاملة في هذا الامر وهو كيف تتاجر من الشارت فقط وبتحرك السعر ضع شارت فاضئ الان من اي مؤشر ولاحظ النسق المميز للسعر وتاكد سياتي في بالك ان بيعنا لليورووالباوند كان صحيح   :Regular Smile:

----------


## رحمون

*ربما في مرحلة  متقدمة  ... لكن  في الوقت الحالي لا نستغني عن الشارتات فهي كالوميض الذي ينير الدرب في ظلمة الليل الحالك*

----------


## ابو لاما

> *ربما في مرحلة متقدمة ... لكن في الوقت الحالي لا نستغني عن الشارتات فهي كالوميض الذي ينير الدرب في ظلمة الليل الحالك*

 اكيد اخي الكريم  تحتاج للشارت دوما والمؤشرات تعطيه طعم ونكهة وتجعله سائغا للهضم والفهم  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

ما زلنا في البيع لليورو دولار والباوند دولار  :Regular Smile:

----------


## رحمون

*عقد  ثاني بيع  1.28730*

----------


## السلاحف

اليورو يحاول اختبار مستوى 1.2877،
وهو هاي الاسبوع الماضي، ولو الاسبوع ماقبل قبل الماضي.

----------


## ابو لاما

> *عقد ثاني بيع 1.28730*

 عاوزك تفضي نفسك الئ يوم الجمعة خلاص وقعت الفاس في الراس وبنحاول نخرج من الامر باخف المصائب حنصبر الئ 1.30 ومن هناك الهبوط الكبير انا اخدت هيدج وعقد شراء من الان تحسبا لمثل هذا الطارئ والنظرة اتغيرت للشراء حاليا يعنئ اذا اخدت عقد شراء الان افضل بس يكون صغير  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> اليورو يحاول اختبار مستوى 1.2877،
> وهو هاي الاسبوع الماضي، ولو الاسبوع ماقبل قبل الماضي.

 اه
اهلا عزيزي السلاحف وشكرا علئ النظرة وتغيرت نظرتي للبيع تماما نحن الان في موجة اليوتية ثانية من الثانية اتمنئ ان تصحح كما نريد متداخلة مع الاولئ  يا رب وغالبا ما يكون هذا هو التصحيح ومنه صعود ائ 1.30 ومن هناك ربما نري 1.33 ثم بيع باذن الله  :Regular Smile:

----------


## السلاحف

> اه
> اهلا عزيزي السلاحف وشكرا علئ النظرة وتغيرت نظرتي للبيع تماما نحن الان في موجة اليوتية ثانية من الثانية اتمنئ ان تصحح كما نريد متداخلة مع الاولئ  يا رب وغالبا ما يكون هذا هو التصحيح ومنه صعود ائ 1.30 ومن هناك ربما نري 1.33 ثم بيع باذن الله

 لا بيع ولا شرى، انتظر اغلاقات فوق او تحت المستويات المهمه...

----------


## ابو لاما

> لا بيع ولا شرى، انتظر اغلاقات فوق او تحت المستويات المهمه...

 بالنسبة للباوند حسم امره واغلق ايجابيا وغالبا اليورو حيتبعه فرصتي حتكون عند اعادة اختبار نقاط الكسر غالبا للخروج والتعزيز شراء ولا رايك ايش  :Regular Smile:

----------


## السلاحف

> بالنسبة للباوند حسم امره واغلق ايجابيا وغالبا اليورو حيتبعه فرصتي حتكون عند اعادة اختبار نقاط الكسر غالبا للخروج والتعزيز شراء ولا رايك ايش

 برايي ممكن البيع من هذه المستويات مع وضع ستوب لوس اغلاق 4ساعات فوق
1.2880،،،

----------


## رحمون

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عرابي
					  عاوزك تفضي نفسك الئ يوم الجمعة خلاص وقعت الفاس في الراس وبنحاول نخرج من الامر باخف المصائب حنصبر الئ 1.30 ومن هناك الهبوط الكبير انا اخدت هيدج وعقد شراء من الان تحسبا لمثل هذا الطارئ والنظرة اتغيرت للشراء حاليا يعنئ اذا اخدت عقد شراء الان افضل بس يكون صغير     
فين ادارة   رأس المال  .. !!!*

----------


## ابو لاما

> برايي ممكن البيع من هذه المستويات مع وضع ستوب لوس اغلاق 4ساعات فوق
> 1.2880،،،

 انا كنت متاكد من انك حتقول كدا انت عارف انا دخلت شراء هيدج بقصد اني استفيد من اي صعود اذا جاء وارجع بارباحي بدل ما اظل اعزز بيع  :Regular Smile:

----------


## صالح بن أحمد

موفقين باذن الله في هذه الاوقات يستحسن اللجوء الى الكروسات والله اعلم

----------


## ابو لاما

> *   
> فين ادارة رأس المال .. !!!*

  
ما فهمتك انا قلت ندخل هيدج شراء بعقد صغير جدا او نغلق علئ خسارة ومن راي الاغلاق علئ خسارة افضل بس ما ننسئ انه ممكن يرجع ويطلع البيع هو الصح عشان كذا ندخل بعقد صغير حوالئ ربع البيع او خمسه ونتركه ان طلع نعزز بيع وناخذ الارباح عند نقاط معينة وان هبط ناخذ ارباح البيع وتكون خسارة الشراء صغيرة او نرجع نعزز شراء من مكان العقد والافضل الاغلاق علئ خسارة وقطعها لكن مثل ما قلت لك الامر محير للان عشان كذا اخذ عقد شراء صغير ممكن وكلو تبع المارجن علئ العموم انت لا تاخذ شراء خليك علئ البيع واقطع خسارتك وفقط  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> موفقين باذن الله في هذه الاوقات يستحسن اللجوء الى الكروسات والله اعلم

 
والله الكروسات ارحم بس ايش تقول شقي الحال يلاقي في الكبدة عظمة  :Regular Smile:

----------


## السلاحف

> انا كنت متاكد من انك حتقول كدا انت عارف انا دخلت شراء هيدج بقصد اني استفيد من اي صعود اذا جاء وارجع بارباحي بدل ما اظل اعزز بيع

 صديقي العزيز،
تقبل مني هذا الراي بصدر رحب،
الهيدج لا اساس له من النجاح،
لديك احتمالين اما الستوب لوس او مواصله التعزيز،
وكيفما كان الحال، فان الهيدج في نهايه المطاف هو ستوب لوس،،،

----------


## ابو لاما

> صديقي العزيز،
> تقبل مني هذا الراي بصدر رحب،
> الهيدج لا اساس له من النجاح،
> لديك احتمالين اما الستوب لوس او مواصله التعزيز،
> وكيفما كان الحال، فان الهيدج في نهايه المطاف هو ستوب لوس،،،

 بالضبط كذا وقف خسارة  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

كلي صدر رحب يا السلاحف لكن المتاجرة بالنسبة لي كسواقة سيارة تراقب اشياء معينة خزان الوقود وهو المارجن وحرارة المحرك وهو الخسارة المعلقة والسرعة وهي الصفقات والفرامل وهو وقف الخسارة وتناغم هذا كله ممكن تحط الهيدج كمثبت سرعة هههههههه ولا ايش رايك يا صديقي العزيز جدا  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

طبعا الارباح هي المسافة المقطوعة  :Regular Smile:

----------


## السلاحف

> كلي صدر رحب يا السلاحف لكن المتاجرة بالنسبة لي كسواقة سيارة تراقب اشياء معينة خزان الوقود وهو المارجن وحرارة المحرك وهو الخسارة المعلقة والسرعة وهي الصفقات والفرامل وهو وقف الخسارة وتناغم هذا كله ممكن تحط الهيدج كمثبت سرعة هههههههه ولا ايش رايك يا صديقي العزيز جدا

 إن كان كذلك فأنا معك ههههه

----------


## ابو لاما

> إن كان كذلك فأنا معك ههههه

 
هههههه ربك يستر وبس  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> *   
> فين ادارة رأس المال .. !!!*

  
فينك يا رحمون  الله يستر عليك يا رب ولا تخاف حيهبط الئ 1.2780 اقل شئ من هناك نخرج من البيع ان شا ء الله وممكن كمان 1.2740 تجي ونخرج من المشكلة كلها بس انت لا تخاف خليك ثابت واقطع خسارتك بوقف خسارة اذا ادعئ الامر  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

تقرير متاجر في اخبار ثامبسون يني من السوق ويعتد به  :Regular Smile: 
يقول في التقرير ان اليورو يواجه مقاومة الان وكل هبوط فرصة للشراء باهداف اعلئ قادمة لا يمكنني ارفاق التقرير لا ادري لماذا لا يعمل الارفاق للملفات  :Regular Smile:

----------


## lazez w ray2

تذكروا اخوانى فى الله الاستغفار 
استغفر الله الذى لا اله الا هو الحى القيوم واتوب اليه

----------


## ابو لاما

> تذكروا اخوانى فى الله الاستغفار 
> استغفر الله الذى لا اله الا هو الحى القيوم واتوب اليه

 استغفر الله العلي العظيم واتوب اليه  :Regular Smile:

----------


## AbuJmel

*صباح الخير ياشباب هو انتوا مانتمتوش هههههههههههههههه*

----------


## ابو لاما

> *صباح الخير ياشباب هو انتوا مانتمتوش هههههههههههههههه*

 صباح الخير واشرقت الانوار واليورو ما نام كيف راح ننوم  :Regular Smile:

----------


## AbuJmel

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عرابي
					  صباح الخير واشرقت الانوار واليورو ما نام كيف راح ننوم    والله نمت ايش اسوي*

----------


## ابو لاما

> * 
> والله نمت ايش اسوي*

 خير ما فعلت انا نمت كمان بانتظار الهبوط القادم ان شاء الله وفي شوية تعديلات راجع الصفحة السابقة والقبلها  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

قفلت صفقات البيع بخسارة قليلة والحمدلله نعوضهم في الصفقات القادمة  :Regular Smile:

----------


## رحمون

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عرابي
					  فينك يا رحمون  الله يستر عليك يا رب ولا تخاف حيهبط الئ 1.2780 اقل شئ من هناك نخرج من البيع ان شا ء الله وممكن كمان 1.2740 تجي ونخرج من المشكلة كلها بس انت لا تخاف خليك ثابت واقطع خسارتك بوقف خسارة اذا ادعئ الامر    
هلا بك  اخي  ابو عون   .. انا  توكلت على الله  ورحت  نمت  .. والحمد لله انا  منذ خمس سنوات متاجرة  لم استعمل الاستوب ابداااا   بل اعزز  و ابرد  واهدج   ولله الحمد  لي اكثر من سنة  لم اغلق عقد  واحد على خسارة  ...   و يا  انا  يا  اليورو   هههههه*

----------


## رحمون

*امامنا  مقاومة  قوية  1.2939   راح ابيع  بعقد  من  هناك  .. ان شاء الله*

----------


## AbuJmel

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رحمون
					  امامنا  مقاومة  قوية  1.2939   راح ابيع  بعقد  من  هناك  .. ان شاء الله   انا حاطط اوامر معلقه بالزبط 1.2938 ان شاء الله يزورها اليوم*

----------


## ابو لاما

> *  
> هلا بك اخي ابو عون .. انا توكلت على الله ورحت نمت .. والحمد لله انا منذ خمس سنوات متاجرة لم استعمل الاستوب ابداااا بل اعزز و ابرد واهدج ولله الحمد لي اكثر من سنة لم اغلق عقد واحد على خسارة ... و يا انا يا اليورو هههههه*

 خير ما عملت انا للاسف تعرضت لخسارة كبيرة والان احاول اعوضها ان شاء الله  :Regular Smile:

----------


## رحمون

*يارب تعوض كل خسارتك  ...  بالصبر  والالتزام  وادارة  المال  ... بعد التوكل على الله  ..*

----------


## رحمون

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة AbuJmel
					   
انا حاطط اوامر معلقه بالزبط 1.2938 ان شاء الله يزورها اليوم    
ان  شاء الله  يزورها  ويهبط  ونخرج  بربح  بالتبريد الي عملناه  ..*

----------


## ليلى علي

> خير ما عملت انا للاسف تعرضت لخسارة كبيرة والان احاول اعوضها ان شاء الله

 يارب تعوض كل خسارتك اخي عرابي تستهل كل الخير

----------


## السلاحف

> يارب تعوض كل خسارتك اخي عرابي تستهل كل الخير

  كيف الحال اخت ليلى،
ولماذا تختفين حين يرتفع اليورو...

----------


## ليلى علي

> كيف الحال اخت ليلى،
> ولماذا تختفين حين يرتفع اليورو...

 الحمد لله وانت كيف حالك السلاحف
هل اليوم انخفظ اليورو؟ للأني موجوده

----------


## السلاحف

> الحمد لله وانت كيف حالك السلاحف
> هل اليوم انخفظ اليورو؟ للأني موجوده

 ننتظر الفتره الامريكيه لمعرفه النتيجه....

----------


## AbuJmel

*رزمة اخبار على الدولار الان*

----------


## ابو لاما

> *يارب تعوض كل خسارتك ... بالصبر والالتزام وادارة المال ... بعد التوكل على الله ..*

 امين  

> يارب تعوض كل خسارتك اخي عرابي تستهل كل الخير

  امين وشكرا لكم جميعا  :Regular Smile:

----------


## السلاحف

ان شاء الله خير اخي عرابي،،،

----------


## AbuJmel

*الان باقي دقيقتين لخبر مؤشر فيلادلفيا الفيدرالي الصناعي*

----------


## السلاحف

> *الان باقي دقيقتين لخبر مؤشر فيلادلفيا الفيدرالي الصناعي*

 
اين شارتاتك العجيبه اخي ابو جميل...

----------


## AbuJmel

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة السلاحف
					    
اين شارتاتك العجيبه اخي ابو جميل...   تسلم اخي هذا من ذوقك بس والله شوية اشغال*

----------


## weseke

بارك الله فيك ان شاء الله

----------


## weseke

بارك الله فيك

----------


## رحمون

*ضرب  1.2939*

----------


## AbuJmel

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رحمون
					  ضرب  1.2939   كمان تفعل معي عقد البيع وربنا يجيب الي فيه خير يارب*

----------


## رحمون

*يارب ...*

----------


## mohamed6069

عندما يتعلق الأمر بالدقة التي نفتقدها نحن العرب
فأنا أؤيد فكرة تحويل هذا الحديث الشيق الي موضوع جديد كما اقترح عرابي
حتي يكون علي الاقل العنوان اكثر ملائمة مما يسمح بان يتاعبكم كم اكبر من محبي هذا الاسلوب في المضاربة.
واحب اقول رأيي تعليقا علي مداخلات البعض هنا، ان المضاربة لا تعرف قلب ولا تعرف الا تفكير المضارب نفسه (وليس صديقه) وان يكون التفكير معتمد علي السعر وليس علي الاحساس.
والربط بين الحركة الحالية للسعر والاحساس بما هو قادم ما هو الا خطأ شائع نقع فيه جميعا احيانا، فارتباط السعر السابق بالحركات القادمة لا مجال فيها للاحساس بل علي اقل تقدير تتحكم فيها النماذج.
وشكرا

----------


## ابو لاما

انا مريض قليلا من يومين واخذ العلاج لو لا هذا لما وجد في السوق ماخذ  :Regular Smile: 
وسيكون لنا موضوع جديد ان شا ءالله وهارد لك للجميع  :Regular Smile:

----------


## mohamed6069

الف سلامة عليك  :Regular Smile: 
بتمنالك الشفا العاجل

----------


## ابو لاما

> * 
> كمان تفعل معي عقد البيع وربنا يجيب الي فيه خير يارب*

 انا خرجت بخسارة من عقود البيع ولكن هناك هبوط قادم لعله يكون كبير يوم الجمعة ان شا ءالله  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> الف سلامة عليك 
> بتمنالك الشفا العاجل

 الله يخليك وجزاك الله الف خير اروح ارجع انام لي شوية :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> *يارب ...*

 بصراحة كنت متوقع هذا الصعود الكبير ويا ليتني ما دخلت بيع ودخلتم معي يا ليتني اكتفيت وقتها بما جنيت الحمدلله علئ كل حال والمؤمن مصاب  :Regular Smile:

----------


## رحمون

*الله يعوضك  خير  يا ابو عون  ... انا ما عندي مشكلة مع ادارة راس المال حتى لو عكس 5000 نقطة  ... سأبقي عقود البيع حتى اغلقها على ربح إن شاء الله  ... ولدينا  الان  1.3060    ثم   318   وبعدها  يحلها  ربك ...*

----------


## ابو لاما

> *الله يعوضك خير يا ابو عون ... انا ما عندي مشكلة مع ادارة راس المال حتى لو عكس 5000 نقطة ... سأبقي عقود البيع حتى اغلقها على ربح إن شاء الله ... ولدينا الان 1.3060 ثم 318 وبعدها يحلها ربك ...*

 طمئنتني وان شاء الله تقفلها علئ ربح وبانتظارك في الموضوع الاخر الجديد وعاوز رايك في النظرات التئ ارفقتها هناك  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> *الله يعوضك خير يا ابو عون ... انا ما عندي مشكلة مع ادارة راس المال حتى لو عكس 5000 نقطة ... سأبقي عقود البيع حتى اغلقها على ربح إن شاء الله ... ولدينا الان 1.3060 ثم 318 وبعدها يحلها ربك ...*

 ايه اخبارك يا رحمون وينك وحاول اخرج من البيع الان لانها فرصة ما تعوض قريب  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

نظرة لليورو دولار باستراتيجية مركز الثقل  :Regular Smile: 
الئ المرفقات 
وتقبلوا تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## رحمون

*خرجت بجزء من العقود  الرابحة  وباقي بعضها  ..*

----------


## رحمون

*ايه رايك  على الاربع  ساعات  ... ؟  *

----------


## ابو لاما

> *خرجت بجزء من العقود الرابحة وباقي بعضها ..*

 مبروك اخي الكريم وانتظر علئ البقية لكن قد يطول الانتظار ان استطعت ان تغلقها الان ويكون مجموع الخسارة صغير افضل وتدخل شراء برنامج شاعر المليون شغال  :Regular Smile:

----------


## رحمون

*علم  يا افندم  ...  *

----------


## ابو لاما

> *ايه رايك على الاربع ساعات ... ؟  *

 التصحيح للاسفل قد يكون كبير لست متاكد لكن المتاكد منه انني شاري وبقوة  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> *علم يا افندم ...*

 
ههههههههههههه

----------


## ahmed5

هلا بالغالي

----------


## ابو لاما

> هلا بالغالي

 يا هلا والله  :Regular Smile:

----------


## البدر اللامع

السلام عليكم .. هل هناك ملخص للاستراتيجية .. لأن الموضوع كبير جدا ما شاء الله

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم .. هل هناك ملخص للاستراتيجية .. لأن الموضوع كبير جدا ما شاء الله

  الموضوع كله فرص وتلخيص والاستراتيجية سهلة تبيع عند الخطوط العلوية وتشتري عند السفلية مع مراعاة الترند في الاتجاه الاكبر العام والله يوفقك

----------


## ahmed309

السلام عليكم اخى عرابى انته فى اول الموضوع كونت واثق فى الاستراتيجيه وبعدين تقول انك لم تثق فى المؤشرات طيب احنا ناخد على اى كلام

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم اخى عرابى انته فى اول الموضوع كونت واثق فى الاستراتيجيه وبعدين تقول انك لم تثق فى المؤشرات طيب احنا ناخد على اى كلام

 اخي الكريم انت تعمل بالديمو فترة الئ ان تتاكد ان الاستراتيجية تناسبك وانا للان شغال بيها والحمدلله  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ahmed5

اخي عربي كيف احوالك، طولت الغيبه  :Asvc:

----------


## ابو لاما

> اخي عربي كيف احوالك، طولت الغيبه

 الحمدلله بالف خير والله اجراءات التخرج من الجامعة وجلب الشهادات وتوثيقها عذاب ورب الكعبة بس رجعت الان وما زلت علئ استراتيجيتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

حاولت رفع توصية الان وهي بعكس السوق لشراء اليورو دولار لكن الكمبيوتر لا يرفع الصورة الهدف فوق ال300 نقطة ان شاء الله  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> اخي عربي كيف احوالك، طولت الغيبه

 انت كيف حالك ووين باقي الفريق  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ahmed5

> الحمدلله بالف خير والله اجراءات التخرج من الجامعة وجلب الشهادات وتوثيقها عذاب ورب الكعبة بس رجعت الان وما زلت علئ استراتيجيتي

 عن اي استراتجيه مركز الثقل ؟

----------


## ابو لاما

> عن اي استراتجيه مركز الثقل ؟

 نعم  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ahmed5

> نعم

 كنت في صالون التحليل الفني ابريل الماضي مصطفي بخياط عرض مركز الثقل لكن الجمهور الحاضر منعوه من تتمة المحاضره
بحجة ان مؤشره تافه ههههه

----------


## ابو لاما

> كنت في صالون التحليل الفني ابريل الماضي مصطفي بخياط عرض مركز الثقل لكن الجمهور الحاضر منعوه من تتمة المحاضره
> بحجة ان مؤشره تافه ههههه

 الله يكون في عون الجميع يا رب  :Regular Smile:

----------


## Tohamy

وحشنا كتير اخونا عرابي اسال الله لك تمام الصحة وراحة البال ...

----------


## ابو لاما

> وحشنا كتير اخونا عرابي اسال الله لك تمام الصحة وراحة البال ...

 تسلم عزيزي ولكم وحشة بالاكثر  :Regular Smile: 
اليورو حقق عدة نقاط للاعلئ كما توقعنا  :Regular Smile:

----------


## أوركيد

أستاذ عرابي اتمنى ان ترفع المؤشرات الخاصه بالاستراتيجيه لانه من زمن وانا احاول بها وكلها معطله

----------


## ابو لاما

> أستاذ عرابي اتمنى ان ترفع المؤشرات الخاصه بالاستراتيجيه لانه من زمن وانا احاول بها وكلها معطله

 اتفضل اخي الكريم  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

اليورو الئ صعود قليل حوالئ 80 الئ 150 نقطة ندخل شراء وقف خسارة 20 نقطة  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> وحشنا كتير اخونا عرابي اسال الله لك تمام الصحة وراحة البال ...

 بالاكثر اخي الكريم  :Regular Smile: 
اتمنئ لك التوفيق كذلك وجزاك الله الف خير وبارك بك  :Regular Smile:

----------


## SKY FALL

حمد لله على سلامتك يا غالى انت ارفقت  المؤشرات ولم ترفق التمبيلت اكون شاكر جدا لو ترفق التمبيلت  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> حمد لله على سلامتك يا غالى انت ارفقت  المؤشرات ولم ترفق التمبيلت اكون شاكر جدا لو ترفق التمبيلت

 اتفضل يا غالي الاستراتيجية الاخيرة مع التمبلت باسم orabi    :Regular Smile:

----------


## SKY FALL

> اتفضل يا غالي الاستراتيجية الاخيرة مع التمبلت باسم orabi

 شكرا يا صديقى وجارى التجربة بارك الله فيك

----------


## ابو لاما

الاستراتيجية بثوبها الاخير مرفقة  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> شكرا يا صديقى وجارى التجربة بارك الله فيك

 شكرا لك انت عزيزي وبالتوفيق  :Regular Smile:

----------


## SKY FALL

بسم الله ما شاء الله الموضوع طويل والتحديثات كثيرة اتمنى منك استاذ عرابى شرح مبسط للفرص  والفريم المعتمد والازواج ايضا  واساليب الدخول والخروج  ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## ابو لاما

> بسم الله ما شاء الله الموضوع طويل والتحديثات كثيرة اتمنى منك استاذ عرابى شرح مبسط للفرص  والفريم المعتمد والازواج ايضا  واساليب الدخول والخروج  ولك جزيل الشكر

 الاستراتيجية بسيطة 
تعتمد علئ مؤشرات المستويات ومؤشر الزمن 
تعتمد علئ الدخول من الخطوط المنقطة الذهبية 
تنظر للفريم الزمني الاعلئ دائما وكل الخطوط عبارة عن مستويات مهمة جدا وتنظر لمؤشر الزمن السعر عندما يصل الئ المستوئ الذهبي لا بد ان يرتد الئ المستوئ الفضئ وهنا تدخل انت وتاخذ ارباحك مع الارتداد مثلا اليورو الان السعر في الفريم الزمني الاربعة ساعات وغيره وصل الئ الذهبي ننتظر الارتداد الئ الاعلئ وعند روية الفريم الزمني الاعلئ اليومي والاسبوعي والشهري نرئ اننا في مستوئ سفلئ قد يرتد منه السعر طويلا الئ الاعلئ وتتاكد من موشر الزمن فنجد الان شمعة سفلية في المستوي الاسفل في اليومي لا بد ان يقابلها شمعة علوية وهئ ارتفاع السعر الئ حدود 1.2470 ومن هناك نحدد الاتجاه القادم  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

نجد ان مستوئ 1.2470 يقابله خط المنتصف في الاسبوعي وهكذا نتاكد ان هذا المستوئ المهم نفسيا وتقنيا قادما ان شاء الله  :Regular Smile: 
مبروك مقدما لمن دخل اليورو شراء  :Regular Smile:

----------


## أوركيد

الف شكر أستاذ عرابي 
ولكني حملت التمبليت اللي انت حكيت انو بثوبه الاخير وماظلع عندي المؤشر اللي بالاسفل طلع فاضي ؟ ماهو السبب ؟

----------


## ابو لاما

> الف شكر أستاذ عرابي 
> ولكني حملت التمبليت اللي انت حكيت انو بثوبه الاخير وماظلع عندي المؤشر اللي بالاسفل طلع فاضي ؟ ماهو السبب ؟

 في مؤشر ناقص اضفته الان واعذرني من الاستعجال  النظام مرفق كامل الان  :Regular Smile:

----------


## أوركيد

ضبطت استاذ ألف شكررر

----------


## ابو لاما

> ضبطت استاذ ألف شكررر

 لا شكر علئ واجب اخي الكريم وبالتوفيق ان شا ءالله ويمكنك وضع فرص نناقشها سويا ان شا ءالله  :Regular Smile:

----------


## nawaffqq

الاخ عرابي شكرا اولا 
ثم هل من الممكن ان اسأل بخصوص مركز الثقل لل gbp/nzd
الي اين هل لا زال الهبوط 
والنيوزلندي طولار ان تكرمت لنا  
وان لا    فايضا. كل الشكر الجزيل  مره اخرى.

----------


## ابو لاما

> الاخ عرابي شكرا اولا 
> ثم هل من الممكن ان اسأل بخصوص مركز الثقل لل gbp/nzd
> الي اين هل لا زال الهبوط 
> والنيوزلندي طولار ان تكرمت لنا  
> وان لا    فايضا. كل الشكر الجزيل  مره اخرى.

 gbpnzd  في مرحلة الصعود الن انصح فقط بشراءه بوقف خسارة 1.0930 
nzdusd في مرحلة شراء انصح بشراءه بوقف خسارة 200 نقطة 
ولا شكر علئ واجب  :Regular Smile:

----------


## أوركيد

أستاذ عرابي والله اني خجلى منك  
ولكن المؤشر الذي بالاسفل التايمر لايحدث مع كل شمعه الا لو تنقلت مابين الفريمات بلاقيهم ضهروا واضطر ارجع اقلب تاني هوا كذا طبيعي ؟؟  
 لانو حكيت بتتبع الاستراتيجيه ع الدقيقه والـ5 دقايق حتى اشوف كيف تعمل

----------


## ابو لاما

> أستاذ عرابي والله اني خجلى منك  
> ولكن المؤشر الذي بالاسفل التايمر لايحدث مع كل شمعه الا لو تنقلت مابين الفريمات بلاقيهم ضهروا واضطر ارجع اقلب تاني هوا كذا طبيعي ؟؟  
>  لانو حكيت بتتبع الاستراتيجيه ع الدقيقه والـ5 دقايق حتى اشوف كيف تعمل

 هذا طبيعي اخي الكريم  :Regular Smile:

----------


## أوركيد

> هذا طبيعي اخي الكريم

 
شكرا لك استاذ عرابي

----------


## ابو لاما

> شكرا لك استاذ عرابي

 لا شكر علئ واجب اخي الكريم  
سنقوم ببيع اليورو دولار لانه ضرب وقف الخسارة ووقف الخسارة الان 50 نقطة  :Regular Smile:

----------


## أوركيد

بيعه من هذا السعر 12251 ؟

----------


## ابو لاما

> بيعه من هذا السعر 12251 ؟

 نعم  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ربيع

مشكور اخ عرابي للطريقه 
لو سمحت انا اشوف خطوط كثيره اسفل او اعلي خط الثقل 
عاوزين لو سمحت طريقة الدخول و افضل تايم فريم 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## احمد الداوود

> مشكور اخ عرابي للطريقه 
> لو سمحت انا اشوف خطوط كثيره اسفل او اعلي خط الثقل 
> عاوزين لو سمحت طريقة الدخول و افضل تايم فريم 
> بارك الله فيك

 مشكور اخ عرابي وأهنيك على هذي الطريقة
 عاوز لو سمحت طريقة الدخول و افضل تايم فريم 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## ابو لاما

> مشكور اخ عرابي للطريقه 
> لو سمحت انا اشوف خطوط كثيره اسفل او اعلي خط الثقل 
> عاوزين لو سمحت طريقة الدخول و افضل تايم فريم 
> بارك الله فيك

 الاستراتيجية بسيطة 
تعتمد علئ مؤشرات المستويات ومؤشر الزمن 
تعتمد علئ الدخول من الخطوط المنقطة الذهبية 
تنظر للفريم الزمني الاعلئ دائما وكل الخطوط عبارة عن مستويات مهمة جدا وتنظر لمؤشر الزمن السعر عندما يصل الئ المستوئ الذهبي لا بد ان يرتد الئ المستوئ الفضئ وهنا تدخل انت وتاخذ ارباحك مع الارتداد تنظر الئ كل الفريمات الزمنية وتتابع من الاكبر الئ الاصغر مثلا الشهرئ والاسبوعي واليومي والاربعة ساعات تنظر للسعر فيهم وتشوفه هل هو في حالة ارتداد من الاسفل للعلئ او من الاعلئ للاسفل

----------


## ابو لاما

اليورو دولار للشراء بهدف 1.2500

----------


## ابو لاما

> بيعه من هذا السعر 12251 ؟

 مبروك وصل الئ 1.2042

----------


## البدر اللامع

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أنا عضو قديم في المنتدى وأذكر اول مرة انفتح فيها هذا الموضوع وللأسف انقطعت عن المنتدى والفوركس لسنين وقبل كم يوم عدت للفوركس والمنتدى واليوم وجدت هذا الموضوع في الصفحة الأولى ما شاء الله يعني الموضوع لا زال حيا  :Regular Smile: 
وأكيد هذا معناه أن الطريقة هذي ناجحه واستفاد منها الكثير من الإخوة وهذا أيضا يبين من الاستطلاع الموجود في الموضوع  
لدي سؤال للأستاذ عرابي صاحب الطريقه جزاه الله خير
وهو ما هي الاستراتيجية لاستخدام المؤشر ؟! يعني المؤشر موجود لكن الاستراتيجية غير معروفة للأشخاص الجدد اللي ما تابعوا الموضوع
فياليت أخي عرابي تشرحلنا الطريقة أو تدلنا على المشاركات التي شرحت فيها الاستراتيجية في الموضوع لأنه الموضوع كبير ما شاء الله وصعب الواحد يبحث فيه  :Regular Smile: 
وجزاك الله كل خير

----------


## creative20010

peace be upon you Dr, Orabi, please can i have the OANFXTIMER system please, my live account number is 6438 thank you in advnce dr.

----------


## order777

اخي عرابي ياريت شرح بسيط لفكره مؤشر الزمن ده اشاراته مبنيه على اي اساس وهل نثق في اشاراته
يعني مش بيعيد رسم نفسه لو ادى سهم اصفر صعود يبقى الشمعه هتقفل على صعود ولا ايه

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> أنا عضو قديم في المنتدى وأذكر اول مرة انفتح فيها هذا الموضوع وللأسف انقطعت عن المنتدى والفوركس لسنين وقبل كم يوم عدت للفوركس والمنتدى واليوم وجدت هذا الموضوع في الصفحة الأولى ما شاء الله يعني الموضوع لا زال حيا 
> وأكيد هذا معناه أن الطريقة هذي ناجحه واستفاد منها الكثير من الإخوة وهذا أيضا يبين من الاستطلاع الموجود في الموضوع  
> لدي سؤال للأستاذ عرابي صاحب الطريقه جزاه الله خير
> وهو ما هي الاستراتيجية لاستخدام المؤشر ؟! يعني المؤشر موجود لكن الاستراتيجية غير معروفة للأشخاص الجدد اللي ما تابعوا الموضوع
> فياليت أخي عرابي تشرحلنا الطريقة أو تدلنا على المشاركات التي شرحت فيها الاستراتيجية في الموضوع لأنه الموضوع كبير ما شاء الله وصعب الواحد يبحث فيه 
> وجزاك الله كل خير

 لطريقة مشروحة في نفس الصفحة تعتمد علئ المستويات الذهببية والدخول منها مع القالب  الزمني الاعلئ

----------


## ابو لاما

> peace be upon you Dr, Orabi, please can i have the OANFXTIMER system please, my live account number is 6438 thank you in advnce dr.

 النظام مرفق :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> اخي عرابي ياريت شرح بسيط لفكره مؤشر الزمن ده اشاراته مبنيه على اي اساس وهل نثق في اشاراته
> يعني مش بيعيد رسم نفسه لو ادى سهم اصفر صعود يبقى الشمعه هتقفل على صعود ولا ايه

 المؤشر بيتبع السعر الزمني والمستويات لكنها بتحصر مساحات كبيرة للربح  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

سوف نبيع اليورو دولار بوقف خسارة مستوي 1.2813 ونتوقع جني للارباح حوالي 150 نقطة  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

وقف الخسارة لليورو دولار وشراءه بهدف عالي فوق اسف لتغير الصفقة لكن لابد من ذلك  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

وقف خسارة 50 نقطة هدف خمسين نقطة  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

هبوط قادم لليورو دولار
الئ الشارت 
مع تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## AboAl3z

السلام عليكم .. 
حملت نظام الاستراتيجية .. لكن أسهم التوقيت أو التايمر ما تشتغل على الشارت .. 
هل يوجد لها إعدادات خاصة ...؟؟ 
وشكراً

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم .. 
> حملت نظام الاستراتيجية .. لكن أسهم التوقيت أو التايمر ما تشتغل على الشارت .. 
> هل يوجد لها إعدادات خاصة ...؟؟ 
> وشكراً

 حمل الاستراتيجية كاملةو واستخدم التمبلت المخصص وسوف يظهر التايمر الاستراتيجية كاملة مرفقة

----------


## ابو لاما

ما زلنا بائعيين لليورودولار بوقف خسارة العلو السابق

----------


## ابو لاما

ما زلنا بائعيين لليورو دولار

----------


## alysharf

والله لك وحشع استاذى من زمااااااااااااااان تركتنا  والحمد لله على السلامه

----------


## refa3ys40

جزاك الله خيرا وبعد اذنكم ممكن احد الاخوة يشرح لنا ملخص للاستراتيجية لان الموضوع صفحاتة تعدت ال300

----------


## MRVivantor

احلى تحية للاستاذ عرابى

----------


## ابو لاما

> والله لك وحشع استاذى من زمااااااااااااااان تركتنا  والحمد لله على السلامه

 لكم جميعا وحشة والله وجزاك الله الف خير   

> جزاك الله خيرا وبعد اذنكم ممكن احد الاخوة يشرح لنا ملخص للاستراتيجية لان الموضوع صفحاتة تعدت ال300

 اخي الاستراتيجية سهلة تبيع عند الخطوط الذهبية العليا وتشتري عند السفلئ باستخدام القالب الزمني الاكبر ثم الاصغر ومؤشر الزمن  وراجع الصفحات ليست كثير     

> احلى تحية للاستاذ عرابى

 الله يخليك ويحيك يا اخي الكريم  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

سوف نقفل صفقات البيع والتئ كانت مفتوحة منذ مدة علئ الارباح الحالية ونقوم بالدخول بصفقة شراء بوقف خسارة خمسين نقطة حسب الموضح في الشارت التالئ

----------


## ابو لاما

وقف الخسارة ضرب ونعاود النظرة للجانب السفلئ الان وندخل بيع بوقف خسارة 50 نقطة

----------


## mohammed_knawy

السلام عليكم اخوانى واساتذتى الاجلاء 
رجاء من السيد عرابي صاحب الموضوع ان يرفق لي اخر تمبليت باخر اعدادات ومؤشرات للعمل بها وان كان موجود ملف للشرح يبقي جزاك الله كل الخير والصلاح يا اخى

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم اخوانى واساتذتى الاجلاء 
> رجاء من السيد عرابي صاحب الموضوع ان يرفق لي اخر تمبليت باخر اعدادات ومؤشرات للعمل بها وان كان موجود ملف للشرح يبقي جزاك الله كل الخير والصلاح يا اخى

 تفضل اخي الكريم النظام والشرح في الصفحات السابقة ابذل جهدا قليلا فيه والمختصر انك تبيع من الخطوط العليا الذهبية وتشتري من الخطوط السفلية الذهبية مع الاخذ في الاعتبار الفريم الزمني وموشر الزمن في الاسفل  :Regular Smile:

----------


## mohammed_knawy

شكرا يا اخى الكريم ولكنى لاحظت منذ 10 صفحات تقريبا انك تنوى تغيير الطريقه والبدء فى موضوع جديد فافيدنا افادك الله

----------


## ابو لاما

> شكرا يا اخى الكريم ولكنى لاحظت منذ 10 صفحات تقريبا انك تنوى تغيير الطريقه والبدء فى موضوع جديد فافيدنا افادك الله

 بالفعل هناك طريقة اطورها الان تعتمد علئ الرقمي لكن ما زلت مواصل للنظرات هنا ووضع التصورات  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

سوف نقوم بتعزيز البيع الان بوقف خسارة عند 1.2920 وباهداف الئ 1.24 
تقبلوا تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## limitup

استاذ عرابي 
الف تحيه ليك  والله يعوضك عن كل الخسائر 
الحقيقة اعتراف شجاع وانا بشكرك جدا على صراحتك وسوف اتابع جديدك   كل الود والتقدير

----------


## ابو لاما

> استاذ عرابي 
> الف تحيه ليك  والله يعوضك عن كل الخسائر 
> الحقيقة اعتراف شجاع وانا بشكرك جدا على صراحتك وسوف اتابع جديدك   كل الود والتقدير

  الله يحيك اخي الكريم 
صراحة الاعتراف فضيلة ورغم ما بذلته من جهد لكن ما زالت الاستراتيجية لا تحدد الارتداد بدقة يمكن ان تلعب بها ديمو لكن حقيقي لا اظن كذلك يمكن تحديد مستويات ها لكن هذه المستويات قد تتغير ايضاء في الحقيقي الحقيقي مختلف تماما انت تضارب في سوق حي لذلك الاعتراف كان واجب وحتئ لا يتعب الاخوة في قراءة كل هذه الصفحات 
تقبل تحياتي وجزاك الله الف خير  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

بصراحة اتضح لي ان العيب لم يكن في الاستراتيجية بل كان في فهمها والتعاطئ معها كل شئ يحتاج لدراسة قوية ومراقبة والصراحة انا ما زلت استخدم الاستراتيجية لمراقبة الحركة واتضح لي انني لم اكن علئ دراية واضحة بها خصوصا في ربط الفريمات الاكبر مع الاصغر والشموع لذلك الان ساقراء الاستراتيجية بشكل جديد تماما وساعود لفتح الموضوع من جديد واستخدام الاستراتيجية ومن نسئ قديمو تاه
تقبلوا تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

حسب الاستراتيجية الان لدينا صعود قادم لليورو دولارحتئء مستويات 1.34 ومن هناك نرئ التحديث
علئ الامد البعيد صعود حتئ مستويات 1.37 
تقبلوا تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

انسب مناطق الشراء للدولار ين بهدف90 
تقبلوا تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> حسب الاستراتيجية الان لدينا صعود قادم لليورو دولارحتئء مستويات 1.34 ومن هناك نرئ التحديث
> علئ الامد البعيد صعود حتئ مستويات 1.37 
> تقبلوا تحياتي

  

> انسب مناطق الشراء للدولار ين بهدف90 
> تقبلوا تحياتي

 نجحت الاستراتيجية في التوقع الصحيح السابق لعملتين سوف نحدث اليورو بعد قليل ولمن يريد اي تحليل يضع العملة التئ يريدها
تقبلوا تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

الاهداف موضحة لليورو دولار شراء باستراتيجية مركز الثقل طبعا الارتداد متوقع من هذه الارقام وعليه تكون محطات جنئ للارباح وربما التفكير في الدخول بيع باهداف قصيرة الاجل 
تقبلوا خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

الكيبل كسر مستوئ مهم علئ الشهري ومزيد من الهبوط متوقع بعد تصحيح الئ 1.5850 او قريب منها الافضل الدخول بيع مع التصحيح حتئ 1.5830 بوقف خسارة 1.5870 
تقبلوا خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

الفضة في ترند هابط ارتدت من مستوئ ذهبي نزولا توقعاتي حسب استراتيجية مركز الثقل ان نصل الئ مستوئ 28 و 27 ومنه هناك نحدث 
تقبلوا تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

الدولار ين صحح بما فيه الكفاية ولا يوجد مسوتئ ارتداد في الاسبوعي او اليومي او الاربعة ساعات انسب منطقة لشراءه الان باهداف تصل الئ 100 ين مقابل الدولار طيعا اتوقع حدوث الهدف الشهر المقبل محطات قد يرتد عندها السعر قليلا عند 94 لذلك الافضل الشراء الان بوقف خسارة معقول لان حركة الدولار ين سريعة سوف احدث لكم الاسبوع القادم ونهاية الشهر ان شاء الله 
تقبلوا خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> الدولار ين صحح بما فيه الكفاية ولا يوجد مسوتئ ارتداد في الاسبوعي او اليومي او الاربعة ساعات انسب منطقة لشراءه الان باهداف تصل الئ 100 ين مقابل الدولار طيعا اتوقع حدوث الهدف الشهر المقبل محطات قد يرتد عندها السعر قليلا عند 94 لذلك الافضل الشراء الان بوقف خسارة معقول لان حركة الدولار ين سريعة سوف احدث لكم الاسبوع القادم ونهاية الشهر ان شاء الله 
> تقبلوا خالص تحياتي

 الدولار ين حقق مستويات عليا جديدة وما زلنا فيه شراء بهدف 102 ان شاء الله 
تقبلوا خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> الفضة في ترند هابط ارتدت من مستوئ ذهبي نزولا توقعاتي حسب استراتيجية مركز الثقل ان نصل الئ مستوئ 28 و 27 ومنه هناك نحدث 
> تقبلوا تحياتي

  الفضة ارتدت صعودا نراقب ونرئ ما يحدث الافضل الخروج من البيع ولنراقب هذا المستوئ ان كسر للاعلئ سنشتري 
تقبلوا خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## جبل حراء

ما شـاءالله  
الموضوع رجع مره ثانيه  
أتمنى لك التوفيق

----------


## ابو لاما

> ما شـاءالله  
> الموضوع رجع مره ثانيه  
> أتمنى لك التوفيق

 اهلا اخي الكريم قلنا نعود للموضوع بشكل جديد ونظرة اعمق للاستراتيجية عسئ ولعلئ ان نكشف عنها المزيد من حسناتها
تقبل خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته 
وبسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
جعلت النار للظالمين والجنة للمتقين اللهم اجعلنا من اهل الجنة يا رب بتقونا اللهم امين 
اخوتي الكرام التطوير هو مال كل شئ وما لا يتطور يندثر ويفقد معاني بقاءه 
استراتيجية مركز الثقل التئ تعتمد علئ مركز توازن السعر مالها التطوير وهذا ما انا ادءب عليه دوما وبحسابات حقيقة ولوتات عالية ومتاجرة حقيقة اسعئ للكمال ولن اصل اليه لكن كما اسلفت ما لا يتطور يندثر
اضع اليوم بين ايديكم اخر تطوير للاستراتيجية 
الاستراتيجية تعتمد علئ متوسط حركة السعر بالنسبة للمستويات كلها عدلت فيها باستخدام مستويات الفايبو الرقمي 
مؤشر الزمن كذلك عدلت فيه عدة اشياء مؤشر الزمن يعطيك علاقة الشمعة الحالية بالسابقة طبعا الكثير من من يقولون المؤشرات ترسم نفسها وتعيد رسمها مرار وتكرارا نعم لكن هذه ليست مشكلة نحن لدينا نقطة دخول وستوب وهدف وهذا ما توفره الاستراتيجية لذا فهي متكاملة باذن الله 
وضعت ثلاثة مستويات للسعر اعتمادا علئ عدد البارات لتعطينا نقاط قوية قد يرتد منها السعر او يصل اليه تقاطع الخطوط الثلاثة مع بعض هي مستويات قوية تقاطع خطين هئ مستويات قوية خط واحد مستوئ ضعيف تقاطع خطوط المنتصف مستويات قوية 
النظر للفريم الزمني الاكبر دوما هو الافضل الاربعة ساعات وما فوق
مؤشر الزمن اربعة مؤشرات باعدادت مختلفة تعطيك تصور الحركة المستقبلية احدهم قوي جدا لونه مختلف لانه ما سنتابعه في الغالب
راقبوا مؤشر الزمن جيدا فبه الخير الكثير 
نقاط التقاطع للمستوبات المختلفة ممكن ان تكون اهداف او ستوبات لوقف الخسارة او نقاط دخول عند اختراقها 
الرجاء تحميلها ومراقبتها ديمو والمتاجرة عليها ثم الحكم عليها كم تعبت وخسرت من اجل تطويرها واضعها بين ايديكم لا لشئ الا طمعا في القرب من الله عز وجل ومن قضئ حوائج الناس قضئ الله حاجته لا ابحث عن الغناء فالغناء غناء النفس والمال يورد المهالك كفانا الله منه بقدر حاجتنا ليوم لقاءه 
اتمنئ لمن يتاجر بها ان يستخدم مخاطرة صغيرة ويخرج بما قسمه الله له 
لا اريد مدحها لكن فقط اريدكم ان تعطوها فرصة من وقتكم وتجربوها 
اخذوا قليلا من الوقت معها راقبوا الشموع في مؤشر الزمن راقبوا المستويات للخطوط المتقاطعة وجربوها ديمو لكن لا تضيعوها باذن الله بها الخير الكثير 
افضل منصة لها هي altrade بالنسبة للذهب والفضة هي afb ,saxomt4
وفقكم الله وجزاكم عنا الف خير

----------


## mahmoudh7

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته 
> وبسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> جعلت النار للظالمين والجنة للمتقين اللهم اجعلنا من اهل الجنة يا رب بتقونا اللهم امين 
> اخوتي الكرام التطوير هو مال كل شئ وما لا يتطور يندثر ويفقد معاني بقاءه 
> استراتيجية مركز الثقل التئ تعتمد علئ مركز توازن السعر مالها التطوير وهذا ما انا ادءب عليه دوما وبحسابات حقيقة ولوتات عالية ومتاجرة حقيقة اسعئ للكمال ولن اصل اليه لكن كما اسلفت ما لا يتطور يندثر
> اضع اليوم بين ايديكم اخر تطوير للاستراتيجية 
> الاستراتيجية تعتمد علئ متوسط حركة السعر بالنسبة للمستويات كلها عدلت فيها باستخدام مستويات الفايبو الرقمي 
> مؤشر الزمن كذلك عدلت فيه عدة اشياء مؤشر الزمن يعطيك علاقة الشمعة الحالية بالسابقة طبعا الكثير من من يقولون المؤشرات ترسم نفسها وتعيد رسمها مرار وتكرارا نعم لكن هذه ليست مشكلة نحن لدينا نقطة دخول وستوب وهدف وهذا ما توفره الاستراتيجية لذا فهي متكاملة باذن الله 
> وضعت ثلاثة مستويات للسعر اعتمادا علئ عدد البارات لتعطينا نقاط قوية قد يرتد منها السعر او يصل اليه تقاطع الخطوط الثلاثة مع بعض هي مستويات قوية تقاطع خطين هئ مستويات قوية خط واحد مستوئ ضعيف تقاطع خطوط المنتصف مستويات قوية 
> ...

 *
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله اخي الكريم 
انا الان مشغول بدراسة استراتيجية جديدة  
ان شاء الله انتهي منها ثم اشارك معك في الموضوع بشكل مستمر ان شاء الله*

----------


## ابو لاما

> *
> بالتوفيق ان شاء الله اخي الكريم 
> انا الان مشغول بدراسة استراتيجية جديدة  
> ان شاء الله انتهي منها ثم اشارك معك في الموضوع بشكل مستمر ان شاء الله*

 ان شاء الله جزاك الله خير اخ محمود وبارك بك وموفق في استراتيجيتك الجديدة وبانتظار افكارك ايضاء 
تقبل خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## LOveR

اخ  عرابي انا نزلت الملف لكن بصراحه لم افهم فكرة العمل عليها والالوان احمر وازرق اتمني صوره للشرح  ولك تحياتي

----------


## ابو لاما

> اخ  عرابي انا نزلت الملف لكن بصراحه لم افهم فكرة العمل عليها والالوان احمر وازرق اتمني صوره للشرح  ولك تحياتي

  السلام عليكم اخي الكريم 
ساضع الان امثلة مع الشرح وصفقات حية 
اولا ساضع التمبلت المعتمد لمؤشر الزمن المعتمد هم اربعة مؤشرات لكن هناك تمبلت واحد معتمد ارجو استخدامه ووضعه 
ساضع امثلة حية الان مثلا ان دخلت بيع باوند دولار وطلعت بارباح 30 نقطة وما زلت في البيع وساخرج بمئات النقاط ان شاء الله وساشرح السبب الان في الشارتات المختلفة نبداء بالشهري
شوف نحن الان في الشارت الشهري السعر كسر مستوئ مهم ومؤشر الزمن معطي شمعة اعلئ من السابقة واتجاها هابط للاسفل يعني لسا ما زال في الهبوط بقية حتئ مستويات الخطوط في الاسفل اول خط عند 1.45 يعني هدفنا علئ الباوند الان 1.45 ان شاء الله

----------


## ابو لاما

الدولار ين متشبع صعود لكن لاحظ الشمعة الاخيرة اقل في مستواها من الشمعة السابقة في مؤشر الزمن مع ان الشمعة فوق في السعر اعلئ معناها لسا في مزيد من الصعود علئ الشهري حتئ مستويات الخطوط القادمة عند 97.40 وربما اعلئ قليلا 
طبعا ان اعطيك امثلة بالشهري لانه الافضل في المتاجرة تحدد الترند من الشهري وتتاجر بباقي الفريمات الزمنية المختلفة

----------


## ابو لاما

اليورو دولار مثل الباوند شمعة اعلئ من الشمعة السابقة في مؤشر الزمن وتوقف عند مستوئ مهم يعني سوف يهبط ويكسر هذا المستوئ بهدف 1.26 ان شاء الله

----------


## ابو لاما

ناتي الان لفريم الاربعة ساعات لاحظ مؤشر الزمن في الاسفل وكون شمعة اقل من الاسبقة والاتجاه صاعد في الاعلئ يعنئ سيظل الصعود نحن الان في الشهري هدفنا 1.26 لكن في الاربعة ساعات سندخل شراء بهدف التقاطعع فوق عند 1.3107 - 1.3140 علئ التوالئ وهذه هي اهدافنا في الشراء ممكن من عندها نبيع او نشوف الفريم اليومي اذا تحققت اهدافه في الصعود كاملة بس اليورو للبيع الئ 1.26 الان شراء حتئ تحقق مناطق البيع ان شاء الله

----------


## ابو لاما

بالنسبة للذهب نحن الان في مرحلة تشبع في البيع وفي مستوئ هام وهو الان صاعد هدفه الاولئ 1700 ان شاء الله انظر الئ الشارت الشهري

----------


## ابو لاما

طبعا المستويات كثير والالوان كثيرة لكن اذا كبرت الفريم بتوضح لك اكثر وهذا افضل ما توصلت له ثلاثة مستويات مختلفة للدخول طبعا تحدد دخولك من الفريمات الاصغر نراقب معا نتائج الاستراتيجية 
الباوند هدفه 1.45
اليورو هدفه 1.31 اولا ثم 1.26 
الدولار ين هدفه 97.30 اولا وربما اعلئ ننتظر لنرئ
الذهب هدف 1700 ان شاء الله علئ المدئ الطويل

----------


## أبو محمد.

كم الاستوب للبيع للباوند دولار اخي الكريم

----------


## ابو لاما

يجب ان تجمع بين مستويات التقاطع ومؤشر الزمن واحد لوحده لا ينفع ابداء يجب ان تجمع بينهم  يعني السعر وصل لمستوئ مهم تنظر لمؤشر الزمن حتئ تدخل ويمكن استخدام اوامر معلقة معها ايضاء نراقب الامثلة التئ وضعنها ونحدث

----------


## ابو لاما

> كم الاستوب للبيع للباوند دولار اخي الكريم

  الاستوب 1.5050 ان شاءالله

----------


## ابو لاما

اليورو امكن انه ما يطلع لمستويات 1.31 عشان كذا ممكن نبيعه ايضاء الستوب 1.32  المهم الفريم الشهري وعلئ اساسه يكون الدخول خلال اليوم في صفقات انتردي كل صعود تبيع وهكذا انا الان علئ العموم شاري لاني كما قلت باحدث الاستراتيجية وباحسنها كل مرة وباجرب المستويات المختافة عشان اقدر اوصل لشئ مثالي في النهاية

----------


## ابو لاما

> اليورو امكن انه ما يطلع لمستويات 1.31 عشان كذا ممكن نبيعه ايضاء الستوب 1.32  المهم الفريم الشهري وعلئ اساسه يكون الدخول خلال اليوم في صفقات انتردي كل صعود تبيع وهكذا انا الان علئ العموم شاري لاني كما قلت باحدث الاستراتيجية وباحسنها كل مرة وباجرب المستويات المختافة عشان اقدر اوصل لشئ مثالي في النهاية

 شوفوا النظرة علئ فريم اليومي لليورو دولار ولاحظوا تكون شمعة اقل لتحت صاعدة يعني اليورو صاعد صاعد ان شا ءالله الئ المستويات المحددة وهي التقاطعات

----------


## ابو لاما

لكن مصير اليورو الانخفاض هذا الاسبوع شوفوا الفريم الاسبوعي لا توجد شمعة اخيرة هئ هي تكونت في الاعلئ خارج الاطار طبعا اذا اردتم معرفة ذلك تذهب لاعدادت مؤشر الزمن الالوان وتغير اللون الثالث الهو ابيض لاصفر ويظهر معك الخط الاصفر الطويل يعني ان الشمعة تكونت في الاعلئ خالص والعملة متشبعة شراء بالنسبة للبيع السابق علئ مدار الاسايع الماضية ومصيرها الانخفاض هذا الاسبوع

----------


## ابو لاما

طبعا يا اخواني الستوبات تستهدف دوما ولا احبذ ان ندخل جميعا في فرصة واحدة استخدموا الاستراتيجية وتدربوا عليها ولمن لديه سؤال يضعه هنا مع الشارت انا لدي برنامج التقاط صور سناجت باراقامه السرية سوف اضع الارقام الان والرابط لتحمليه  http://www.techsmith.com/download/snagit/default.asp
الارقام السرية احدهم يعمل جربوا الاثنين
 ZEN5H-24LZK-TNYET-2EGKJ-MMCE4 
                                       OR 
    2CQCA-53DCD-98AV8-888EL-747AE 
التقاطوا الصور للصفقات التي تريدون الدخول فيها وضعوها هنا وانا اعلق ان شا ءالله ويستفيد باقي الاخوة 
الرجاء التنوع في صفقاتكم بارك الله بكم

----------


## ابو لاما

عذرا يا اخواني في مؤشرين زمنين الاصح فيهم وضعته الان الاستراتيجية مرفقة الرجاء من المشرفين وضعها في الصفحة الاولئ

----------


## ابو لاما

لن ندخل صفقة الباوند دولار سوف نراقب فقط معنا اليورو دولار شراء والدولارا ين شراء والذهب شراء

----------


## أبو محمد.

اين افضل سعر لبيع الباوند دولار اخي الكريم

----------


## ابو لاما

> اين افضل سعر لبيع الباوند دولار اخي الكريم

  اخي الكريم صفقة الباوند دولار بيع ملغية الان سوف نراقب وفقط بالنسبة للصفقات التئ معانا الان شراء دولار ين وشراء يورو دولار لكن قد يكون افضل مناطق لبيع الباوند دولار عند 1.51 - 1.53 ننتظر ونرئ

----------


## أبو محمد.

بارك الله فيك

----------


## ابو لاما

> بارك الله فيك

  وبارك الله بك اخي الكريم

----------


## سهم

هل الملف اللي بالمشاركة الاولى تحت اسم finalهو المعتمد وهل له شرح
اسف لاءني جديد على الموضوع

----------


## ابو لاما

> هل الملف اللي بالمشاركة الاولى تحت اسم finalهو المعتمد وهل له شرح
> اسف لاءني جديد على الموضوع

  لا اخئ الكريم سهم الملف لم يحدث بعد هناك تفضل هذا هو الملف المعتمد ارفقته لك الان برجاء تحديث الملف في الصفحة الاولئ من مسؤلي المنتدئ وبارك الله بكم وجزاكم الف خير يا رب

----------


## سهم

> لا اخئ الكريم سهم الملف لم يحدث بعد هناك تفضل هذا هو الملف المعتمد ارفقته لك الان برجاء تحديث الملف في الصفحة الاولئ من مسؤلي المنتدئ وبارك الله بكم وجزاكم الف خير يا رب

 كل الشكر لك وبارك الله فيك اخي الكريم

----------


## ابو لاما

> كل الشكر لك وبارك الله فيك اخي الكريم

  شكرا لك اخي الكريم وبارك الله بك

----------


## ابو لاما

> طبعا المستويات كثير والالوان كثيرة لكن اذا كبرت الفريم بتوضح لك اكثر وهذا افضل ما توصلت له ثلاثة مستويات مختلفة للدخول طبعا تحدد دخولك من الفريمات الاصغر نراقب معا نتائج الاستراتيجية 
> الباوند هدفه 1.45
> اليورو هدفه 1.31 اولا ثم 1.26 
> الدولار ين هدفه 97.30 اولا وربما اعلئ ننتظر لنرئ
> الذهب هدف 1700 ان شاء الله علئ المدئ الطويل

  هذه النظرة تغيرت 
الباوند دولار لم يتضح للان 
الدولار ين كما هو 
اليورو دولار هدفه 1.31 ومن هناك نحدث 
الذهب هدفه كما هو

----------


## creative20010

لو ممكن تمليت للاستراتيجيه اخ عرابى لو سمحت. شكرا مقدما

----------


## ابو لاما

اتفضل اخي الكريم

----------


## ابو لاما

يوجد مؤشر الزمن orabiL هو ما اعتمد عليه حاليا يوجد ثلاثة معه تختلف مؤشرات لزمن في مقدار الحساسية للحركة يمكن ان تستخدم كلها لتحديد الحركة بدقة اكبر في اطر زمنية مختلفة مثلا المهم المراقبة واختيار ما ينفع منها معك

----------


## creative20010

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## ابو لاما

> شكرا جزيلا

  عفوا اخي الكريم انا دوما اطور واغير في هذه الاستراتيجية واجرب معها لعلي اصل الئ النجاح الكامل لذلك ابقئ علئ قرب ربما اضع تحديثا  المهم انك تتاجر بها ديمو وتراقب مؤشرات الزمن الاربعة وتصل الئ تناغم معها وتفمها جيدا ثم تدمجها مع المستويات والتقاطعات المختلفة ويمكنك اذا فهمت الاستراتيجية ان تعدل فيها مثلا وتصل لنتائج افضل وتشاركنا هي الكود مفتوح والجميع يمكنهم التعديل والوصول الئ افضل اعدادت لكن بالديمو افضل طبعا

----------


## ابو لاما

المهم في هذه الاستراتيجية ان تفهمها جيدا عدد الشموع هو ما يحدد لك المستويات السعرية المختلفة الان  عدد الشموع 3 شهور .و 9 شهور وسنة ونص 
هذا بالنسبة للمستويات السعرية المختلفة يمكنك تعدليها من الميتاتريدر الئ ما تريد من مستويات مثلا الان انا اجرب تعديل وهو 55 يوم و110 يوم و220 يوم ائ عشرة شهور بالنسبة لمؤشر الزمن يمكن تعديله ايضاء حتئ يعمل ارتداد مختلف عند كل مستوئ مثلا المهم من ياخذ الاستراتيجية يدرسها ديمو جيدا كم شهر ويعدل فيها براحته ويخرج بالنتيجة التئ ترضيه ان شاء الله

----------


## ابو لاما

مثلا الان مؤشر orabi معطئ بيع علئ الاسبوعي في الدولار ين ومؤشر OrabiL معطئ شراء من نتبع سوف نذهب للفريم الاكبر الشهري الاثنين معطين شراء اذا سوف نعتمد الشراء وهكذا

----------


## ابو لاما

عملت اربعة مؤشرات زمنية حتئ نزيد قوة الحساسية اعتمدت فئ كل واحد علئ مستوئ فايبوناتشي معين يعني شوفوا لمن الاربعة يعطوا شراء في فريم زمني اكيد تفرق من ان واحد يعطي شراء لذلك جعلتهم اربعة المرء لا يتشتت يذهب للفريم الزمني الاكبر ويجتهد قليلا هذه اموال ومضاربة وليست لعب نحتاج فيها لكل ادوات القتال حتئ نبقئ او سننهزم

----------


## ابو لاما

منحتكم اقوئ الاسلحة وهي هذه الاستراتيجية لا تضيعوها ارجوكم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته

----------


## ابو لاما

الباوند دولار حسب استراتيجية مركز الثقل اعطي بوادر شراء خفيفة جدا الوقف 1.4870 الهدف 1.5010

----------


## ابو لاما

الدولار ين حسب استراتيجية مركز الثقل معطي بيع وقف الهاي السابق هدف 94

----------


## ابو لاما

اليورو دولار حسب استراتيجية مركز الثقل معطي بيع وقف 1.310 هدف 1.29

----------


## ابو لاما

اخواني الكرام انا لن اضع الفرص هنا بصراحة لانها محتاجة نصوير وتحميل وغيرو وانا الان باتاجر بسلة عملات بنظام استراتيجية الثقل

----------


## ae_dxb

*
الم يكن هناك نتائج خاسره 
أو هو خيالي كأني رأيتها مكتوبه هنا وأختفت*    :Asvc:

----------


## kamildamer

> *
> الم يكن هناك نتائج خاسره 
> أو هو خيالي كأني رأيتها مكتوبه هنا وأختفت*

  مالذي حدث لك يااخينا؟ مشاركاتك اليوم توحي بأن معرفك مسروق.

----------


## ae_dxb

> مالذي حدث لك يااخينا؟ مشاركاتك اليوم توحي بأن معرفك مسروق.

 *لا ليس مسروق*   *هذه مشاركاتي ولكن أردت من صاحب الموضوع التوضيح فقط*   *حيث شاهدت مشاركه تقول خساره 400 نقطه والوصول الى 195 نقطه تقريبا وأختفت!*

----------


## ابو لاما

> *لا ليس مسروق*   *هذه مشاركاتي ولكن أردت من صاحب الموضوع التوضيح فقط*   *حيث شاهدت مشاركه تقول خساره 400 نقطه والوصول الى 195 نقطه تقريبا وأختفت!*

 هلا عزيزي لا تكون زعلت مني انا  امزح معاك وحبيت اثيرك عشان تطلع لنا من كنوزك المدفونة  :Wink Smile: 
المهم الخسارة هنا في هذا الموضوع وهذه هي المشاركة لكن الخسارة ليست 400 الربح كان 400 انخفض ل195 مع بعض الاخطاء https://forum.arabictrader.com/t1432...ml#post2618621
لا تزعل اوعدني حبيت امزح معاك 
تقبل خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ali1984

> مالذي حدث لك يااخينا؟ مشاركاتك اليوم توحي بأن معرفك مسروق.

 سبحان مبدل الاحوال من حال الى حال

----------


## ابو لاما

النظام الاخير المستخدم حاليا اربعة حدود حقيقة واحدة 4E1T 
4EDGE1TRUTH  :012:

----------


## اياد احمد

السلام عليكم 
مبدع يا عرابي  
اريد استخدامه ع الفريمات الصغير مثل ما قلت لك .... لكن اي نظام او اي تمبلت تنصح لانو دخت واي الانظمه استخدم uis1 ؟ولا 2؟

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم 
> مبدع يا عرابي  
> اريد استخدامه ع الفريمات الصغير مثل ما قلت لك .... لكن اي نظام او اي تمبلت تنصح لانو دخت واي الانظمه استخدم uis1 ؟ولا 2؟

 اخي الكريم شكرا لك هذا النظام ثمرة جهود عدد كبير من الاخوة علئ راسهم الاخ ابها حفظه الله ورعاه ورزقه اين ما يكون يا رب والاخ ديد سول واخوة ايضاء من وراء الكواليس كان الله في عونهم جميعا وما كان علي سوئ الاخراج وفقط  :Regular Smile: 
المهم النظام الاخير مرفق في المشاركة التالية https://forum.arabictrader.com/t5681...ml#post2624590
تقبل خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## اياد احمد

> اخي الكريم شكرا لك هذا النظام ثمرة جهود عدد كبير من الاخوة علئ راسهم الاخ ابها حفظه الله ورعاه ورزقه اين ما يكون يا رب والاخ ديد سول واخوة ايضاء من وراء الكواليس كان الله في عونهم جميعا وما كان علي سوئ الاخراج وفقط 
> المهم النظام الاخير مرفق في المشاركة التالية https://forum.arabictrader.com/t5681...ml#post2624590
> تقبل خالص تحياتي

  ثاااااانكس ^_*

----------


## yis2007

هل من الممكن اخي عرابي جزاك الله خيرا شرح مختصر للنسخه الاخيره من النظام وشكرا

----------


## ابو لاما

> هل من الممكن اخي عرابي جزاك الله خيرا شرح مختصر للنسخه الاخيره من النظام وشكرا

  النظام الاخير يتكون النظام اساسا من جزئين موشر يبين المستوئ السعر 
مؤشر يبين الشمعة الحالية وعلاقتها مع الشمعات السابقة 
مؤشر المستويات استخدمت فيه  فقط مستوئ واحد فقط للارتداد وهو مستوئ  فايبو  2  لكن باربعة قراءت للشموع 50 شمعة 200 شمعة 1000 شمعة 2000 شمعة حتئ يعطيك اربعة ابعاد للحركة الحالية للسعر او السابقة سوف تلاحظ مدئ احترام السعر لها عند كسر اي مستوئ للاسفل نتوقع المستوئ القادم عند كسر اي مستوئ للاسفل نتوقع المستوئ الادني منه المستويات السفلية حمراء اللون المستويات العليا زرقاء اللون وهكذا يتضح لك بسهولة موقع السعر العام حاليا بالنسبة للنظام فبمكنك الاطلاع علئ فريمات اكثر وبسرعة لتحديد موقف السعر الحالي 
مؤشر الزمن استخدمت فيه معامل واحد للحركة للشمعة المستقبلية كنت استخدم 0.61  لكن اثبت انه يعطي قصور في التوقع 
ولاتغلب علئ مشكلة الشمعات التئ لا تظهر ولا يمكن تحديد قيمتها بالنسبة لما سبقها من شمعات استخدمت مؤشرين للزمن واحد بعدد شمعات 50 شمعة والثاني بعدد 200 شمعة 
الاثنين مع بعضهم البعض كما لاحظت قريبين في الحركة 
قراء مؤشر الزمن تتم علئ مرحلتين 
موقع الشمعة من الشمعة التئ تسبقها وهو مهم فهو يحدد لك اذا الشمعة الحالية ستكون صاعدة او هابطة 
وبعد نهاية الحركة للشمعة يمكن تحديد موقع الشمعة القادمة وحركتها ايضاء بالشكل النهائي للشمعة الحالية 
وضعت ثلاث مستويات لمؤشر الزمن كانوا حمسة 10 -20 - 30 
يقابل ذلك 3 مستويات دائما في مؤشر المستويات في الاعلئ اذا كانت الشمعة في مؤشر الزمن في مستوئ 10 نتوقع حركة للاعلئ لما يقارب المستويين مع شرط الارتداد من مستوئ سفلي هام 
يتم النظر لثلاثة فريمات علئ الاقل عند كل صفقة بمتسلسلة  0 1 2 4 يعني تختار الفريم الاول زلنقل دقيقة مثلا ثم تنتقل للفريم الذئ بعده ويكون خمسة دقائق ثم تنتقل للفريم الثالث ويكون الربع ساعة ثم تنتقل للفريم الرابع ويكون الساعة وليس نصف الساعة 
تحدد اول فريم ثم تتابع المتسلسلة  كما هئ فوق
السبب ان النظام مبني علئ هذا التضاعف 50 - 200 - 1000 - 2000
يمكنك وضع امثلة وساشرح لك لايف ان شاء الله 
تقبل خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

في تعديل بصراحة استحيت ان اضع النظام مرة اخرئ  :Red Smile:  :Red Smile:  لاني عذبتكم في الفترات السابقة لكنه تعديل مهم وسيفيديكم جدا وستلاحظون ذلك تذهبون في الميتاتريدر الئ موقع فتح برنامج الكودات وتعدلون عدد شموع ال1000 الئ 800 وهو موشر oan8h وتعدلون في مؤشر oan8s عدد الشموع الئ 3200 
بصراحة تعديل مهم جدا ويغير صورة النظام تماما ويعطي نقاط قوية جدا للدخول ويين نقاط الكسر القوية 
اذا اردتم ان ارفقه معدل اطلبوا وسارفقه 
تقبلوا خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

النظام مرفق بعد تعدليه  في شارتات وضعتها مشروحة باللغة الانجليزية ارجو من الاخوة الذين لديهم وقت ترجتمها بالعربية 
تقبلوا خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

باقي الشارتات

----------


## yis2007

جزاك الله خيرا 
جاري متابعة الاستيراتيجيه

----------


## ابو لاما

> جزاك الله خيرا 
> جاري متابعة الاستيراتيجيه

 بالتوفيق اخي الكريم 
وان شا ءالله قريبا حانزل استراتيجية رقمية غير اعتيادية باذن الله تعطيك مستويات الارتداد وبقوة باذن الله جاري تنقيحها 
راجع شارتاتي التي وضعتها مؤخرا موضوع الدولار ين واليورو دولار وقولي رايك للان السيناريهوات ماشية كما هي والحمدلله وما شاء الله 
حافصفص السوق دا ان شاء الله حتة حتة وحاحاول اجعله عادل بقدر الامكان لنا نحن المتاجرين العادين لن اتركه ابدا ولو بعد خمسين سنة من الان وربنا يوفق 
تقبل خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## mahmoudh7

*ما رئيك اخ عرابي في الين شارت 4 س*

----------


## W Gann

بالتوفيق في استراتجيتك اخي عرابي و ننتظر النتائج المبشرة باذن الله

----------


## عمر الخطير

السلام عليكم عندي في مشكلة في المؤشر 
وانا طبعا لساعي مبتدأ والمؤشر لسع ما بجي كامل  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SwOk6g1Xm3o

----------


## start_over

> بالتوفيق اخي الكريم 
> وان شا ءالله قريبا حانزل استراتيجية رقمية غير اعتيادية باذن الله تعطيك مستويات الارتداد وبقوة باذن الله جاري تنقيحها 
> راجع شارتاتي التي وضعتها مؤخرا موضوع الدولار ين واليورو دولار وقولي رايك للان السيناريهوات ماشية كما هي والحمدلله وما شاء الله 
> حافصفص السوق دا ان شاء الله حتة حتة وحاحاول اجعله عادل بقدر الامكان لنا نحن المتاجرين العادين لن اتركه ابدا ولو بعد خمسين سنة من الان وربنا يوفق 
> تقبل خالص تحياتي

  بالتوفيق اخي عرابي 
انت تستاهل كل خير

----------


## ابو لاما

> *ما رئيك اخ عرابي في الين شارت 4 س*

  اخي الكريم 
قاعدة الاربعة ساعات خاطئة لحدا ما  لابد ان تنظر للفريم الزمني الاكبر  وترئ هل حصل كسر واذا حصل كسر تذهب للفريم الزمني الاكبر وتشوف اين ممكن  يصل السعر كما في حركة الدولار ين الحالية 
مؤشر استراتيجية مركز الثقل يعيد رسم نفسه لذلك الافضل دوما المتاجرة مع  الترند وفقط وعدم الدخول في اتجاه معاكس الا بستوب لوز ومن اجل نقاط صغيرة  وهو اسلوب متاجرة لا انصح به اي احد 
الان لاحظ الدولار ين بسبب اخبار قوية جدا بوجوب الوصول الئ 2% نسبة تضخم خلال سنتين ارتفع 465 نقطة في يوم واحد  
وقد يرتفع المزيد اذا ماذا تفعل تراقب الكسر دائما وتتابع الكسر لا تدخل  الا بارتداد من مستئو يومي او اسبوعي او شهري وتعمل بوقف خسارة 
هذا النظام ليس نظام بلخياط هذا المؤشر استوحئ طريقته وفقط مؤشرات بلخياط مختلفة تماما ولا اظنه اعطاها لاحد   

> بالتوفيق في استراتجيتك اخي عرابي و ننتظر النتائج المبشرة باذن الله

 
ان شا ءالله اخي الكريم سوف افتح موضوع بها الاسبوع القادم ان احيينا الله ان شاءالله 
تقبل خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:   

> السلام عليكم عندي في مشكلة في المؤشر 
> وانا طبعا لساعي مبتدأ والمؤشر لسع ما بجي كامل  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SwOk6g1Xm3o

 
اخي انت مبتدئ لا تجري وراء هذه الاستراتيجية تعلم التحليل الكلاسيكي الاساسي الفني هذه الاستراتيجية لوحدها لن تنفعك خذ بكلامي فتش عن كتاب جون ميرفي واقراءه جيدا النماذج والتحليل الكلاسيكي مهم جدا وقويي جدا واقوئ من هذه الاستراتيجية بمراحل هذه الاستراتيجية للتاكيد وفقط 
علئ العموم الفيديو الذئ وضعته ليس به صوت لكن لاحظت انك لم تستخدم التمبلت او ان مؤشر الزمن ليس به شارة في مربع allow dll 
حط اشارة في المربع allow dlls
والنظام الذئ تستخدمه قديم الجديد مرفق مع هذه المشاركة 
تقبل خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:   

> بالتوفيق اخي عرابي 
> انت تستاهل كل خير

 الله يخليك تستاهل كل خير دي كبيرة بصراحة خصوصا لمن يتاجر في هذا السوق لكن ربنا يقبل  :Regular Smile:    ملاحظة في هذه النسخة تم تعديل مؤشر الزمن بمعامل 4 وهو افضل من السابق في cog200 
جميعا تقبلوا خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## عمر الخطير

طيب ممكن تقلي اسماء كتب ممتازة للمبتدئين لجون ميرفي ؟

----------


## @@ريال@@

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اخي ابو عون هل من الممكن بالنسبة لمؤشر center of gravity ان تضيف له الفواصل في جميع خانات الاعدادات؟

----------


## ابو لاما

> طيب ممكن تقلي اسماء كتب ممتازة للمبتدئين لجون ميرفي ؟

 عزيزي هو عندو كتابين حسب ما مر بي للان واحد كتابه الاساسي ومترجم للعربية يوجد هنا في موضوع ما 
النسخة الانجليزية حملها من هنا http://www.downeu.org/j/john+murphy+technical+analysis 
يوجد كتاب ثاني عن ربط الاسواق المالية لن تحتاج له ومعقد شوية

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
> اخي ابو عون هل من الممكن بالنسبة لمؤشر center of gravity ان تضيف له الفواصل في جميع خانات الاعدادات؟

 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته 
لا تستطيع في كل الاعدادات فقط kstd 
حمل النظام الجديد مرفق في المشاركة 4883 
تقبل خاالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## @@ريال@@

شكرا لك حبيبي
بانتظار الرقمي ان شاء الله

----------


## ابو لاما

> شكرا لك حبيبي
> بانتظار الرقمي ان شاء الله

 تسلم عزيزي 
الرقمي في الخطوات الاخيرة للاسف انا مريض قليلا وتعب بعد ما بداءت انشاء الموضوع وكتبت صفحة كاملة لم استطع الاكمال ولغيت الموضوع حتئ لا اعلق الاخوة في مضووع ناقص 
علئ العموم الافضل تجربة الاستراتيجية  هذا الاسبوع والتاكد من النتائج ثم عرض الفكرة والصفقات التئ اجريت والنتائج المباشرة لها 
اكتشفت ان التحليل الرقمي واسع جدا يحتاج لالمام بعناصر كثيرة وتجميعها مع بعضها البعض لاخراج نتائج موثوقة 
تقبل خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## fadyvictor

معلش عشان انا عضو جديد بالمنتدى و بصراحه معجب جدا بهذا المؤشر, لذا برجاء افادتى بصحة المعلومه التاليه :
فى الرسم المرفق قمت بفتح صفقة بيع, و تم وضع التيك بروفيت عند مستوى الجرافيتى الحالى تقريبا 150 نقطه و و ضعت الستوب لوز بنفس القيمه -150 نقطه.
برجاء افادتى اذا ما كانت هذا الاسلوب يمكن الاعتماد عليه فى المتاجره بالمؤشر ام لا؟
 لان بصراحه ناوى احوله الى اكسبرت لفتح الصفقات بالاسلوب اللى قلت لحضرتك عليه

----------


## ابو لاما

> معلش عشان انا عضو جديد بالمنتدى و بصراحه معجب جدا بهذا المؤشر, لذا برجاء افادتى بصحة المعلومه التاليه :
> فى الرسم المرفق قمت بفتح صفقة بيع, و تم وضع التيك بروفيت عند مستوى الجرافيتى الحالى تقريبا 150 نقطه و و ضعت الستوب لوز بنفس القيمه -150 نقطه.
> برجاء افادتى اذا ما كانت هذا الاسلوب يمكن الاعتماد عليه فى المتاجره بالمؤشر ام لا؟
>  لان بصراحه ناوى احوله الى اكسبرت لفتح الصفقات بالاسلوب اللى قلت لحضرتك عليه

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته 
اخي فادي مرحبا بك في الموضوع هذا المؤشر الذئ وضعته النظام القديم ولان المؤشر يعيد نفسه فانه لن ينفعك الا في حالات معينة للمتاجرة به يجب ان تنظر لجيمع الفريمات الزمنية وتحدد اذا الصعود او الهبوط سيمتد غير مؤشر الزمن ضعيف  المهم النظام الجديد افضل لك واقوئ وسيساعدك كثيرا خصوصا مؤشر الزمن المرفق معه  ويمكنك عمل اكسبرت به لماذا لان مشكلة اعادة رسم نفسه صارت غير مهمة ببساطة لانه عند كسر مستوئ معين ستعرف المستوئ القادم الذئ سيذهب اليه وبالتالئ لن تنتظر حتئ يعيد نفسه بل ستدخل مع الاتجاه الحالئ 
بصراحة استغرب في تركيز غريب علئ النظام القديم ها اليومين ايضاء في فوركس فاكتوري منتدئ اجنبي في واحد نصح الجميع بالنظام القديم وفقط طبعا سالته وضع ما يدل علئ استخدامه وفائدته منه لم يجيب 
النظام القديم يمكن استخدامه ويمكن عمل اكسبرت له ايضاء لكن تحتاج اكسبرت ذكي ومعقد   لكن النظام الجديد اقوئ وافضل وهو مرفق في هذه المشاركة وعمل اكسبرت له اسهل 
بالنسبة لصفقتك فوق يجب ان تبيع من الخط الاحمر وتشتري من الخط الاخضر بوقف خسارة تحدده في الفريم الزمني الاعلئ منه او تضعه ثابت في كل الحوال المتاجرة اليدوية اخذ الربح يعتمد علئ مدئ ما تريد انصح بجعله خط المنتصف  ملحوظة النظام الجديد مرفق 
تقبل خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## fadyvictor

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته 
> اخي فادي مرحبا بك في الموضوع هذا المؤشر الذئ وضعته النظام القديم ولان المؤشر يعيد نفسه فانه لن ينفعك الا في حالات معينة للمتاجرة به يجب ان تنظر لجيمع الفريمات الزمنية وتحدد اذا الصعود او الهبوط سيمتد غير مؤشر الزمن ضعيف  المهم النظام الجديد افضل لك واقوئ وسيساعدك كثيرا خصوصا مؤشر الزمن المرفق معه  ويمكنك عمل اكسبرت به لماذا لان مشكلة اعادة رسم نفسه صارت غير مهمة ببساطة لانه عند كسر مستوئ معين ستعرف المستوئ القادم الذئ سيذهب اليه وبالتالئ لن تنتظر حتئ يعيد نفسه بل ستدخل مع الاتجاه الحالئ 
> بصراحة استغرب في تركيز غريب علئ النظام القديم ها اليومين ايضاء في فوركس فاكتوري منتدئ اجنبي في واحد نصح الجميع بالنظام القديم وفقط طبعا سالته وضع ما يدل علئ استخدامه وفائدته منه لم يجيب 
> النظام القديم يمكن استخدامه ويمكن عمل اكسبرت له ايضاء لكن تحتاج اكسبرت ذكي ومعقد   لكن النظام الجديد اقوئ وافضل وهو مرفق في هذه المشاركة وعمل اكسبرت له اسهل 
> بالنسبة لصفقتك فوق يجب ان تبيع من الخط الاحمر وتشتري من الخط الاخضر بوقف خسارة تحدده في الفريم الزمني الاعلئ منه او تضعه ثابت في كل الحوال المتاجرة اليدوية اخذ الربح يعتمد علئ مدئ ما تريد انصح بجعله خط المنتصف  ملحوظة النظام الجديد مرفق 
> تقبل خالص تحياتي

 بداية الف شكر على رد حضرتك, بس معلش هتاقل على حضرتك كنت عايز اعرف الاقى شرح الاسلوب الجديد فين؟
و ان شاء الله لو نجح الاكسبرت فى فتح الصفقات بدقه هيكون هديتى فى الموضوع رغم انى عارف انه و لا حاجه بالنسبه لمجهود حضرتك

----------


## ابو لاما

> بداية الف شكر على رد حضرتك, بس معلش هتاقل على حضرتك كنت عايز اعرف الاقى شرح الاسلوب الجديد فين؟
> و ان شاء الله لو نجح الاكسبرت فى فتح الصفقات بدقه هيكون هديتى فى الموضوع رغم انى عارف انه و لا حاجه بالنسبه لمجهود حضرتك

 الشرح عزيزي في الصفحات السابقة 
هذا شرح مبسط 
النظام يعتمد علئ قراء عدد الشموع باعداد معينة ومستويات تصحيح معينة 
يوجد اربعة قراءات لاربعة مستويات 
عند كسرها احدها تتوقع القادم مثل الموفينج افرج 
مؤشر الزمن يبين لك علاقة الشمعة الحالية بالشموع السابقة بقراءة 200 شمعة وقراءة 50 شمعة ومنها تتوقع كيف ستكون الحركة للشمعة الحالية والشمعة المستقبلية لاحظ مؤشر الزمن جيدا سيفيدك ان شاء الله 
بالنسبة للاكسبرت عزيزي يمكنك وضعه هنا للاخوة ان شاء الله ويمكنني ان اساعدك بافكار عنه اذا اردت راسلني علئ الخاص لكنني لا احب الاكسبرتات عزيزي انا احب عملي وما افعل وافضل ان اتاجر يدويا علئ ان يجنئ لي المال وانا بدون شئ افعله 
تحتاج فقط للتركيز اخي الكريم انا في هذا السوق منذ 2001 بدات باول ديمو من انترنيكس وساكسو بنك  وبصراحة لا يهمني يمكنني ان ابقئ فيه حتئ 3000 ان امد الله في عمري لانني اعلم اننا افيد نفسي وافيد الكثير واختصر الوقت والرزق من الله اهم شئ الاخلاص وفقط في عملك   :Regular Smile: 
انصحك انك تتخذ طريق وتركز عليه لفترة معقولة من الزمن وتقيم نتائجك كل فترة ان شاء الله تجد ما يسرك الصبر والعزيمة وعدم النظر للخلف مهم جدا في كل عمل تقوم به 
اتمنئ لك التوفيق وتقبل خالص تحياتي   :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

يوجد شرح في الصفحتين السابقتين 
هناك حالتين ارتداد وكسر 
كيفية تحديد الارتداد او الكسر 
1-كسر مستوئ بعدد شموع اكبر يؤيد الكسر وعدم الارتداد لكن لا بد من اختبار للكسر تدخل مع اختبارالمستوئ المكسور مثل الدولار ين الان كسر مستوئ اسبوعي كبير وارتد صعودا ثم هبط 
2-يمكن استخدام مؤشر الزمن بتاكيد وجود حالة تشبع شراء تؤيد الهبوط في فريمات كبيرة زمنية مثلا او وجود شموع تؤيد وجود حالة تشبع بيعي في فريمات زمنية اكبر
3-مؤشر الزمن يستخدم بطريقة اخرئ عند وجود اتجاه هابط وتكون شمعة اعلئ من السابقة فهذا يعني مواصلة الهبوط مثل التباين الدايفرجنس لكن لاحظ الدايفرجنس يعني يعني الارتداد يعني الهبوط سيتواصل لكن الارتداد والصعود سيحدث بعد الهبوط المتواصل مثل الدولار ين الان 
4-عند كسر مستوئ صغير من السموع تنتظر المستوئ الاكبر وغالبا ما يحصل منه الارتدا وتراقب مؤشر الزمن لتكونفيرم confirm تاكيد الارتداد ايضاء 
5-تحديد نقطة الدخول يتم من اي فريم زمني للاوامر المعلقة ولفريم الدقيقة لاوامر الماركت النظام واسع حتئ الالف الشمعات فيمكن اتخاذ المستوئ الثالث وتالرابع كنقاط دخول مثالية بوقف خسارة صغيرة 
تراقب اربعة فريمات زمنية علئ الاقل بمتوالية 0124 اي الفريم الاول الذئ يليه ثم الذئ يليه ثم الذئ يلي اليليه 
يعين نظرت لفريم الدقيقة تنظر لخمسة دقائق ثم ربع ساعة ثم الساعة 
تحدد الترند الاساسي واتجاه وتحدد نقاط نقاط دخولك من فريم الدقيقة ووقف الخسارة بفريم الخمسة دقائق هذا للسكابنج والمراكز القصيرة
بالنسبة للصفقات السوينجية يمكن تحديد عدة مراكز للدخول بوقف خسارة نهائي 
يتم نقاط الدخول بفريم الاربعة ساعات وفريم النصف ساعة وفريم اليومي ووقف الخسارة بفريم الاسبوعي الاهداف تتحدد بفريم الاسبوعي 
طبعا يعتمد علئ حالة الحركة 
يوجد حركة لا يحدث تحليل لها الا علئ فريما تبداء من الشهري وهناك حالات تحلل علئ فريم يبدء من الاسبوعي 
بصراحة انا مريض قليلا لكن انوي تفصيل اكثر للنظام يوجد عزيزي من يدرس الانظمة ويجتهد فيها يوجد يهودي اسرائيلي وضع ستيتمانت لنظامي السابق حقق به اكثر من 81الف في المية هذا ما يقال والله اعلئ واعلم وجدتها مرة ولم اجدها الان بحثت عنها المهم لكل مجتهد نصيب 
بصراحة هذا النظام تحفة وانا ما زلت اطور فيه والحمدلله المشكلة اخي انني  اتبع عدة طرق وركاب سرجين وقيع 
يعني ان ركبت سرجين السرج ما يوضع فوق الحصان لامتطائه سوف تقع 
انا الان مركز علئ طريقتي الرقمية لانني اجد انها مجدية اكثر واطور فيها واقارن بينها وين نتائج استراتيجية مركز الثقل 
والحمدلله نتائجهم متوافقة لحد كبير متوقع الدولار ين ان يسجل 99.40 ثم يرند نراقب اليوم ما يحدث اخي الكريم انا اعمل واجتهد ورزقي ياتيني ويوم القيامة ان شاء الله ساكون في ماءمن باذن الله يا رب هذا ما يهمني حاليا تلك الشمس التئ ستكون علئ قيد انملة من راسك لكني لا ازكي نفسي علئ الله فكلنا نملك نفوس وان النفس لامارة بالسوء نسال الله السلامة من كل سوء و ذنب  :Regular Smile: 
تقبل خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## fadyvictor

ان شاء الله هجرب الممؤشر الاول على حساب ديمو عشان اعرف ازاى اصطاد فرص دخول الصفقات و بعد فهمى و اتقانى للمؤشر ان شاء الله ابدأ فى الاكسبرت.
عندى مشكله لكنها مؤقته و هى انى لا استطيع مراسلتك على الخاص لانى عضو جديد و لابد من اتمام 50 مشاركه حتى اراسلك على الخاص فاستاذن حضرتك لو عندى سؤال هضطر مؤقتا كتابته فى الموضوع.

----------


## ابو لاما

> ان شاء الله هجرب الممؤشر الاول على حساب ديمو عشان اعرف ازاى اصطاد فرص دخول الصفقات و بعد فهمى و اتقانى للمؤشر ان شاء الله ابدأ فى الاكسبرت.
> عندى مشكله لكنها مؤقته و هى انى لا استطيع مراسلتك على الخاص لانى عضو جديد و لابد من اتمام 50 مشاركه حتى اراسلك على الخاص فاستاذن حضرتك لو عندى سؤال هضطر مؤقتا كتابته فى الموضوع.

 السلام عليكم اخي فادي اوافقك علئ ما قلت 
والافضل حتئ ان تكون الاسئلة وتطوير الاكسبرت هنا حتئ نشارك الجميع في الافكار وانا جاهز لاي اسئلة 
تقبل خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

تم كسر مستوئ ال200 شمعة في الاربعة ساعات في الدولار ين مؤشر الزمن معطي تشبع شراء والافضلية للبيع نقطة الدخول المثالية 90 وقف الخسارة 99.50 طبعا ديمو يا اخواني 
تقبلوا خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته 
ناتي لاخطر جزء في هذه الاستراتيجية واظنه اهم جزء 
الارقام التئ في المؤشرات وطريقة تغييرها
اولا هذا السوق يصعد ويهط بعدة انماط وحدود تختلف حسب العرض والطلب 
يمكن الاعتماد علئ عدة انماط من الارقام وتغيير الارقام كما تشاء وتراه افضل 
طبعا لماذا انصح بذلك حتئ تختلف نقاط الدخول بين المتاجرين ووقف الخسارة واخذ الارباح وبالتالئ لا يسهل اصطيادهم ونستطيع تحقيق اكبر قدر ممكن من النقاط للجميع لذلك من المهم لك كمتاجر ان تفهم الارقام وكيفية تغييرها واستخدام ارقام تتناسب معك 
الامر سهل جدا لا يحتاج لشرح كثير
توجد دائما ارقام مهمة مثل ارقام النظام الاخيرة التئ استخدمتها 50 200 الخ 
ال50 تعطي تصور لحوالئ شهرين لذلك تستخدم كموفينج افرج 
ارقام مقترحة يمكنك استخدامها بدل عن 50  اول رقم 28    ويعطي صورة لشهر تقريبا لماذا 28 لانه رقم قد يحسب مع ارقام الفايبو
يمكن تغيير 200 الئ  187  وايضاء رقم فايبو 
يمكن تغيير بقية الارقام حسب فهمك لارقام الفايبو انصح ان تحاول فهما هي بسيطة ويمكن فهمها بسهولة 
يجد المستويات ومستوي الميل 
يمكن تغييرهم كذلك 
مستوئ الميل الحالي هو 2.8   يمكن جعله 1 ووتها يمكن استخدام النظام كمؤشر رسم خطوط ترند تفيد عند الكسر او الارتداد بصورة اكبر انصح وقتها باستخدام شموع ذات عدد اكبر ذلك والله اعلئ واعلم 
مستئو الميل يمكن كذلك ان يكون 2 وفقط ووقتها قد يفيدك في تحديد نقاط اكثر قوة لكن للاسف سيكون اقل مرونة جرب وشوف ما تريد 
ناتي للمستويات 
المستوات الحالية هي 2 وهو رقم فايبو وتختلف في عدد الشموع 
يمكن تغيير هذه المستويات كما تريد بداء من 0.21 الئ ما تريد
طبعا انصح دوما استخدام مستويات اكبر للفريم الزمني الاقل ومستويات اقل للفريم الزمني الاكبر
تعتمد علئ مدئ ما تحتاجه من تاكيد لدخولمركز معين 
انا الان حدثت نظامي ما عدا مؤشر الزمن كما ه9و فقط صرت استخدم مؤشر زمني واحد كما ترون في شارتاتي وهو 200 
المهم 
ناتئ لمستويات الفايبو 
0 
1 
2 
3
5
8 
13 وهكذا جمع اخررقمين مع بعضهم البعض 
ماذا افعل انا 
انا يمكن ان استخدم 13   ك 1.3 ويكون رقم فايبو 
بالتالئ اجمعوا 13 + 8  وستجدون رقم الفايبو التالئ وهو 21   لاحظتم قوة الرقم 2 اتكرر مرتين كفايبو 
هذا ما اردت ان اشرحه لكم اتمئ ان تكونوا قد فهمتوه جيدا 
تقبلوا خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## fadyvictor

معلش عايز اختبر فهمى, دى فرصة دخول بيع ع اليورودولار, بس بصراحه مش عارف الدخول دلوقتى و لا بعد اغلاق الشمعه :Teeth Smile: 
و يا ريت بقى حد يحدد التيك بروفت و الاستوب لوز
يلا باى

----------


## ابو لاما

ادخل ديمو وشوف النتيجة ايش حتكون  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

بصراحة ما اقدر احدد لكم فرص في الاستراتيجية هنا الفرص يجب ان تجدوها بانفسكم وتدخلوها حتئ لا يجتمع الجميع علئ فرصة واحدة ويدخل واحد فل مارجن ويدخل الثاني عادي ويخسروا الاثنين بسبب معاكسة السوق 
حاولو فهم الاستراتيجية كما كتب يمكن ان يكون كل بضعة اشخاص قروب ويدخلوا بها ديمو حسب الشرح القلته سابقا وربنا يوفق
تقبلوا خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## china

اخي عرابي  
ممكن مؤشر الزمن لوحده ؟ 
لأنه شغالين علي  ايجاد التطابق 
الف شكر مقدما

----------


## fadyvictor

لمحبى الخيارات الثنائيه , حاليا بجرب استخدم مؤشر الزمن بمفرده على الفريم اليومى لتحديد الاوبشن بدات فى التجربه بالامس, النتيجه 7 صفقات رابحه و صفقه خاسره
اليوم المؤشر اعطانى اشارة PUT على EURGBP
مرفق نتائج الامس و ان شاء الله ارفق يوميا نتائج الصفقات, وذلك بالاضافه الى التمبلت كاملا لانى ان شاء الله اوفى بوعدى و اعمل الاكسبرت

----------


## ابو لاما

> اخي عرابي  
> ممكن مؤشر الزمن لوحده ؟ 
> لأنه شغالين علي  ايجاد التطابق 
> الف شكر مقدما

  السلام عليكم ورحمة اللهه تعالئ وبركاته 
اخي الكريم مرفق مؤشر الزمن 
يتكون من شقين لا بد من وضعهما مع بعض في فولدر الانديكتورز ثم تؤشر علئ allow dll  مربع  في مؤشر الزمن 
من يفهم هذا المؤشر يفهم جزء كبير من حركة السوق لذلك انصح الجميع بمحاولة فهمه 
المهم هذا المءشر يعطيك علاقة السمعة الحالية بالشموع السابقة بمكان تكون الشمعة ويعطيك النظرة المستقبلية المتوقعة للشمعة القادمة يمكن استخدامه لوحده بالمناسبة مع طرق اخرئ مثلا موفينجح افرج او غيرها 
اهم شئ فيه انك تفهموا جيدا وتذكر لكل حركة ارتداد اردت صفقة سوينج ادخل بمؤشر الزمن في فريم زمني كبير مثل الشهري الاسبوعي اليومي اردت تسوي سكابنج ادخل باشارة من فريم زمني اقل افضل تحديد الاتجاه العام بفريم زمني اكبر ثم السكالبنج بالفريمات الاقل زمنيا 
يجب ان تعرف شئ مهم وهو ان المستويات التصحيحة  التئ وضعتها مهمة جدا فتطابق مستويين مع بعضهم البعض يعني احتمال اكبر للارتداد ومع مؤشر الزمن يعطيك صورة جيدة ببساطة تطابق مستوئ 50 شمعة مع مستوئ 200 شمعة مثلا او تطابق اي مستويين او ثلاثة يعطني ان النقطة قوية جدا وقد يحدث منها الارتداد بنسبة عالية  
تقبلوا خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> لمحبى الخيارات الثنائيه , حاليا بجرب استخدم مؤشر الزمن بمفرده على الفريم اليومى لتحديد الاوبشن بدات فى التجربه بالامس, النتيجه 7 صفقات رابحه و صفقه خاسره
> اليوم المؤشر اعطانى اشارة PUT على EURGBP
> مرفق نتائج الامس و ان شاء الله ارفق يوميا نتائج الصفقات, وذلك بالاضافه الى التمبلت كاملا لانى ان شاء الله اوفى بوعدى و اعمل الاكسبرت

 
مبروك النتيجة عزيزي لكن لا بد ان تذكر لماذا خسرت صفقة الدولار فرنك لا بد ان تحلل ما حدث هل فهمت الاشارة خطاء 
مرات تتكون اشارة في مستوئ معاكس بسبب الحركة الكبيرة يجب وقتها ان تنتبه لتكون دايفرحنس يعني استمرارية الاتجاه الحالي ولا تدخل عكسه 
يجب ايضاء انك تراجع فريمات زمنية متعددة وتستخدم مستويات التصحيح 
يمكن استخدام مؤشر الزمن لوحده لاي شئ تريده لكن الافضل استخدام النظام بالكامل 
مبروك النتيجة وبانتظار باقي النتائج 
تقبل خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

يجب فهم شئ في مؤشر الزمن ايضاء لا بد ان تربط علاقة المستويات بمؤشر الزمن اي اذا اعطاك مؤشر الزمن تشبع شرائي لا بد ان تنظر للمستوئ القادم الذئ يمكن ان يصل له السعر في فريم زمني كير ثم تحاول البيع ان وجدت تطابق مستويين مثلا 
يعني تحذر لان الترند ترند ويمكن ان يبقئ مؤشر الزمن يعطي اشارة تشبع شرائي لعدة شمعات متكررة لانه يعكس لك حالة الشمعات وليس حالة الارتداد الارتداد تتوقعه من مستوئ وفقط مؤشر الزمن يعكس لك حالة الشمعة الحالية بالنسبة للشموع السابقة حسب عدد الشموع التئ تختارها بريشيو معين طبعا انا واضعه 1 وجدته الافضل حاليا يمكنك تغييره اذا اردت المهم يمكن في ترند صاعد ان يبقئ السعر يصعد ويصعد ويصعد ومؤشر الزمن وقتها سيفيك في ان حالة السوق تشبع شرائي وفقط ووقتها طبعا الافضل الشراء لكن ان اردت البيع وتوقع مستوئ للبيع تنظر للمستويات في مؤشر المستويات وفقط في فريم زمني اعلئ لتحدد المستوئ الذئ ربما يرتد منه ربما لاحظ ربما هذه مهمة جدا لان الترند لا يرحم 
في حالة الترند الهابط العكس صحيح 
اخطراوقات المتاجرة وغالبا ما يخسر بها الجميع  هي اوقات التصحيح ويجب وقتها الاعتماد علئ تطابف اكثر من مستوئ سعري مع بعضهم البعض ومؤشر الزمن يجب ذلك في حالات مثل هذه حالات التصحيح في ترند صاعد او هابط 
ببساطة مؤشرات مستويات تصحيحة 
مؤشر توقع للشموع حسب حركات الشموع السابفة وتناسب الحركة 
هذا هو النظام يمكن ان يقال انه موفينج افرج لكن مطور قليلا 
تقبلو جميعا خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

يوجد فرصة في اليورو ين الان يمكن دخولها بوقف خسارة مناسب افضل ان يكون 128.40 صفقة بيع الهدف مفتوح طبعا الوقف صغير حتئ يمكننا معاودة الدخول من مستئو اعلئ ان ضرب هذا افضل من وقف كبير وصفقة واحدة هذه ايضاء من خبرتي واستراتيجية يمكن ان تتبع 
تقبلوا خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> يوجد فرصة في اليورو ين الان يمكن دخولها بوقف خسارة مناسب افضل ان يكون 128.40 صفقة بيع الهدف مفتوح طبعا الوقف صغير حتئ يمكننا معاودة الدخول من مستئو اعلئ ان ضرب هذا افضل من وقف كبير وصفقة واحدة هذه ايضاء من خبرتي واستراتيجية يمكن ان تتبع 
> تقبلوا خالص تحياتي

 هذه الصفقة قد تضرب ستوب لوز حققت بضع نقاط وارتد السعر للاسف لم الاحظ مؤشر الزمن في الاربعة ساعات وهي صفقة في وقت تصحيح وغالبا ما يخسر الجميع في اوقات كهذه وانا الحمدلله مع الجماعة ولا احاول الشذوذ  :Regular Smile: 
المهم لا انصح احد بدخولها سنبقئ في الصفقة ان ضرب وقف الخسارة سنشتري بهدف 130 
تم ضرب وقف الخسارة اثناء كتابة التعليق وسندخل شراء ان شاء الله بوقف 127.90 
طبعا الافضل الانتظار للبيع من مستوئ اعلئ مثل 130 هذا الافضل لكن سندخل ديمو ونجرب حظنا 
تقبلوا خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

الغلطة في هذا السوق لا تغتفر لذلك لا بد ان تدخل حجم الصفقة نفسه كل مرة حتئ ان حققت ارباح حتئ لا تخسر كثيرا عند دخول خاطئ  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

سندخل شراء عند  128بوقف 127.60  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

صعد السعر ضرب الوقف وبداء النزول لذلك المتاجرة في تصحيح خاطئة جدا لانه اوقات تصيد الجميع دائما المتاجرة في ترند وفقط  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

الرجاء وضع امر معلق شراء عند 128 او 127.90 اذا اردت وقف 127.60 ان شاءالله 
تقبلوا خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

تم كسر مستوئ 3 في الخمسة عشر دقيقة للاعلئ غالبا سيهبط يعيد اختباره ثم يعود ويصعد ان انتبهت لمؤشر الزمن في الاربعة ساعات ما كان دخلت بيع لكن قدر الله وما شاء فعل التركيز مهم جدا في هذا السوق وللاسف انا اعامي من عدم التركيز لاسباب خاصة بي لذلك للان احقق نجاحح ثم فشل نجاح ثم فشل هكذا ان استطعت التركيز غالبا ما سانجح  :Regular Smile:

----------


## fadyvictor

> مبروك النتيجة عزيزي لكن لا بد ان تذكر لماذا خسرت صفقة الدولار فرنك لا بد ان تحلل ما حدث هل فهمت الاشارة خطاء 
> مرات تتكون اشارة في مستوئ معاكس بسبب الحركة الكبيرة يجب وقتها ان تنتبه لتكون دايفرحنس يعني استمرارية الاتجاه الحالي ولا تدخل عكسه 
> يجب ايضاء انك تراجع فريمات زمنية متعددة وتستخدم مستويات التصحيح 
> يمكن استخدام مؤشر الزمن لوحده لاي شئ تريده لكن الافضل استخدام النظام بالكامل 
> مبروك النتيجة وبانتظار باقي النتائج 
> تقبل خالص تحياتي

 بالفعل عرفت السبب و هو موضح بالصوره حيث اعطانى المؤشر اشارة هبوط بالرغم من وجود تشبع بيع و كذا هو الحال بالنسبة لصفقتى الذهب و الفضه الذين اعتبرهما قد حققا الربح بالصدفه
فجارى التجربه و كتابة الملاحظات الى ان اصل ان شاء الله الى نظام يعتمد عليه فى الخيارات الثنائيه

----------


## ابو لاما

> بالفعل عرفت السبب و هو موضح بالصوره حيث اعطانى المؤشر اشارة هبوط بالرغم من وجود تشبع بيع و كذا هو الحال بالنسبة لصفقتى الذهب و الفضه الذين اعتبرهما قد حققا الربح بالصدفه
> فجارى التجربه و كتابة الملاحظات الى ان اصل ان شاء الله الى نظام يعتمد عليه فى الخيارات الثنائيه

  موفق اخي الكريم وشكرا لملاحظاك مهمة جدا 
في حالات اشارة شراء او بيع من مؤشر الزمن تتاكد انها ليست متكررة اولا ووقتها ستكون قوية من مستوئ تقاطع مهم مثل صفقتنا الان شراء علئ اليورو ين لكن لم يتم وصول نقطة الدخول 
في حالة تكرار الاشارة تتاجر مع الاتجاه الحالئ وفقط حتئ تصل لمستوئ تقاطع مهم في فريم زمني اعلئ  
صفقتنا الحالية ما زالت ثابتة كما هئ لن نغير شئ ان لم يتم وصول السعر لنقطة دخولنا سننتظر للبيع من مستوئ افضل عند توافق مؤشر الزمن مع مستوئ ارتداد 
تقبلوا خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> بالفعل عرفت السبب و هو موضح بالصوره حيث اعطانى المؤشر اشارة هبوط بالرغم من وجود تشبع بيع و كذا هو الحال بالنسبة لصفقتى الذهب و الفضه الذين اعتبرهما قد حققا الربح بالصدفه
> فجارى التجربه و كتابة الملاحظات الى ان اصل ان شاء الله الى نظام يعتمد عليه فى الخيارات الثنائيه

 ما هو المؤشر الذئ استخدمته 50 شمعة ام 200 شمعة

----------


## ابو لاما

الدولار فرنك الان في حالة ارتداد يمكن الشرءا بوقف اللو السابق ساجري الصفقة في حساب زولو تريد المهم لن استطيع ان احلل لك الذهب والفضة لاني حرمت علئ نفسي حتئ تحلليهم 
تقبل خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> الدولار فرنك الان في حالة ارتداد يمكن الشرءا بوقف اللو السابق ساجري الصفقة في حساب زولو تريد المهم لن استطيع ان احلل لك الذهب والفضة لاني حرمت علئ نفسي حتئ تحلليهم 
> تقبل خالص تحياتي

 مستوئ تقاطع مهم في الاربعة ساعات وشمعة تكونت في مؤشر الزمن في الساعة عاكسة 
لاحظ في الشموع ايضاء مكان الشمعة يعكس السعر يعني الشمعة اذا تكونت في الاسفل فالسعر هابط اذا تكونت بالاعلئ السعر صاعد اللو خمسة نقاط لذلك لن تعتمد عيله لوقف الخسارة سنضع وقف خسارة 10 نقاط

----------


## ابو لاما

مشكلة هذا السوق انه يتاثر بسيولتك ان دخلت خصوصا ان استخدمت رافعة عالية لذلك دوما الدخول بمخاطرة صغيرة من نقاط قوية

----------


## ابو لاما

بالنسبة لصفقة الدولار فرنك تم كسر مستوئ 2 في اليومي هذا يعني ان الاتجاه هابط دخلنا عكسه للان السعر كما هو دخلنا بناء علئ تقاطع مستويين في الاربعة ساعات واشارة مؤشر زمن ساعة لكن مؤشرات الزمن كلها تعطي بيع وفقط نراقب ما يحدث هذه صفقة مثالية جدا لاختبار النظام وفاعليته ان اعطانا 10 نقاط وفقط سيكون ناجح نراقب

----------


## ابو لاما

مؤشرالزمن في الاسبوعي معطي بيع والشمعة في حركة صحيحة مع السابقة يعن يمواصلة الاتجاه الهابط اليومي معطي شمعة شراء لكن يمكن ان تكون عاكسة للوضع الحالئ للسعر ووقتها نعتبر ان ما زال للهبوط بقية يجب ان يتوافق فريمين مع بعض في نفس الشمعة ما عدا ذلك نعتبر ان الشمعة غير عاكسة لذلك دخولنا كان بناء علئ مستوئ التقاطع

----------


## ابو لاما

هل لاحظتم قوة هذا المستوئ لانه مستوئ تقاطع لم يضرب وقف الخسارة الا بعد فترة الصفقة كما هئ للان ننتظر ونرئ ما يحدث

----------


## ابو لاما

مؤشر السعر علئ الساعة اعطئ دايفرجنس الهبوط تواصل ثم نتوقع الارتداد سنخرج عند نقطة الدخول لمعاودة البيع والمتاجرة مع الترند

----------


## ابو لاما

في فريم الدقيقة افضل فريم لتحديد الخروج والدخول يوجد ارتداد الان من مستويا متقاطعة سنخرج بربح في النهاية عند 0.9275 ربح صغير وندخل بيع من هناك  
بالنسبة لليورو ين لن نغير شئ

----------


## ابو لاما

هذا المستوئ في الفرنك خط منتصف للمستوئ الثاني وخط علوي للمستوئ الاول لكن بما ان الارتداد حدث من تقاطع وكسر اربعة مستويات ننتظر خط المنتصف لمستوئ 3 او 4 للخروج والدخول بيع ان شاء الله

----------


## ابو لاما

ما زلنا ننتظر نقطة الدخول في الدولار فرنك بيع عند 0.9275  نحن علئ بعد 6 نقاط منها وهي نقطة خروجنا ايضاء

----------


## ابو لاما

السعر سجل 0.9273  علئ بعد نقطتين من نقطة دخولنا سنخرج الان وندخل بيع سنخرج بدون خسارة من صفقة الشراء وندخل بيع بوقف 20 نقطة

----------


## ابو لاما

الافضل نصبر شوية الئ 0.9279

----------


## ابو لاما

دخلت بيع وصفقة الشراء ما زالت كما هي ان صعد ساغلقها عند 0.9279  وان واصل هبوطه ساغلقها عند 0.9265

----------


## ابو لاما

تم الخروج من صفقة الشراء بخسارة خمسة نقاط سنبقئ البيع بوقف 0.9290

----------


## ابو لاما

بالنسبة لليورو ين تم الغاء صفقة الشراء ويمكن الدخول بيع الان بوقف 129 وفقط الهدف مفتوح

----------


## ابو لاما

يبدو لي في شخص دخل شراء يورو ين بمارجن عالي

----------


## ابو لاما

طبعا الصفقتين متعاكستين الئ حدا ما يمكن ان نقول انهم هيدج مثلا ان خسرنا في واحد سنكسب في الاخرئ في الغالب نراقب جيدا

----------


## ابو لاما

لدي اربعة مراكز بيع في اليورو ين دائما البداية هئ المهمة ان انتبهت لفريم الاربعة ساعات كنت دخلت شراء منذ البداية التركيز اهم شئ

----------


## ابو لاما

يجب ان لا يصل اليورو ين 128.85 مرة اخرئ ان وصلها سنخرج من البيع

----------


## ابو لاما

لمسها ولم يتعداها سنبقئ مع نقل وقف الخسارة اليها عند 128.85

----------


## ابو لاما

الدولار فرنك محقق 7 نقاط يتم نقل وقف الخسارة ل 0.9275 خسارة ستكون 4  نقطة

----------


## ابو لاما

صراع قوي في اليورو ين اربعة شمعات دوجي في هذا المستوئ في فريم الدقيقة

----------


## ابو لاما

نحتاج لللوصول الئ 128.70 في اليورو ين ليكون الغلبة للدببة

----------


## ابو لاما

تم الوصول  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

نقل وقف الخسارة في اليورو ين الئ 128.75 وحجز خمسة نقاط ربح

----------


## ابو لاما

سنخرج عند 128.22

----------


## ابو لاما

يتم نقل الوقف الئ 128.65 وحجز 15 نقطة

----------


## ابو لاما

نقل وقف الخسارة في الدولار فرنك الئ 0.9265 وحجز 5 نقاط

----------


## ابو لاما

نقل الوقف في اليورو ين الئ 128.60 وحجز 20 نقطة

----------


## ابو لاما

حجزنا 25 نقطة والحمدلله عوضنا الخسارة ننتظر الربح الان 
بانتظار مشاركاتكم اراكم في ما بعد 
تقبلوا خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## fadyvictor

> ما هو المؤشر الذئ استخدمته 50 شمعة ام 200 شمعة

 ال 50 شمعه , للاسف اوبشن اليوم على EURGBP بنسبه كبيره هيخسر تقريبا كان فى خبر مؤثر, هحاول فلترة الصقفات و ان شاء الله اوصل لتركيبه قويه للمتاجره بالخيارات الثنائيه, و الحمد لله عملت ملف بسجل فيه النتائج و الملاحظات يويميا.

----------


## ابو لاما

> ال 50 شمعه , للاسف اوبشن اليوم على EURGBP بنسبه كبيره هيخسر تقريبا كان فى خبر مؤثر, هحاول فلترة الصقفات و ان شاء الله اوصل لتركيبه قويه للمتاجره بالخيارات الثنائيه, و الحمد لله عملت ملف بسجل فيه النتائج و الملاحظات يويميا.

  استخدم المؤشر الارفقته للاخ شاينا china افضل لك من موشر الخمسين يوم 
بالنسبة لمؤشر الزمن انظر لفريمين دائما الفريم والاكبر منه افضل في اتخاذ القرار 
تقبل خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> ال 50 شمعه , للاسف اوبشن اليوم على EURGBP بنسبه كبيره هيخسر تقريبا كان فى خبر مؤثر, هحاول فلترة الصقفات و ان شاء الله اوصل لتركيبه قويه للمتاجره بالخيارات الثنائيه, و الحمد لله عملت ملف بسجل فيه النتائج و الملاحظات يويميا.

 دخولك في البيع كان خاطئي اخي الكريم  مؤشرات الزمن في كل الفريمات معطية تشبع شراء اذن انت في حالة شراء ما لم يصل السعر لمستوئ ارتداد مهم 
الفريم اليومي السعر مرتد صعودا من مستوئ 3 وحيواصل الصعود المفترض كان تشترئ كول وليس بوت المهم الاوبشن حتخسر معاك والاوبشن يعتمد علئ الزمن 
الفريم الزمني اربعة ساعات الشمعة عملت تشبع بيع التئ من المفترض انك دخلت عليها تتوقع الصعود منها لاعلئ
الاخبار اخي الكريم تسرع الحركة وفقط لكنها لا تقوم بالحركة ابداء هذه قاعدة التحليل الفني هو افضل اداءة لتوقع المستقبل وليس الاخبار
تقبل خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

اخواني اليورو ين عنده نموذج دبل بوتم اختبر عنق النموذج يعني نتوقع صعود وحسب مركز الثقل اليورو ين الان تشبع شراء في اليومي كسر مستوئ مهم ودخل فيه في الفريم الاسبوعي اليورو ين الان شراء وبقوة ان شاء الله وقف الخسارة 128.30 الهدف باذن الله مفتوح الئ ابعد مدئ ممكن الرجاء وضع الستوب وعدم التهاون فيه نقطة الدخول 128.60  يعني وقف الخسارة 30 نقطة فقط الهدف كما قلت مفتوح 
تقبلوا خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> اخواني اليورو ين عنده نموذج دبل بوتم اختبر عنق النموذج يعني نتوقع صعود وحسب مركز الثقل اليورو ين الان تشبع شراء في اليومي كسر مستوئ مهم ودخل فيه في الفريم الاسبوعي اليورو ين الان شراء وبقوة ان شاء الله *وقف الخسارة 128.30 الهدف باذن الله مفتوح الئ ابعد مدئ ممكن الرجاء وضع الستوب وعدم التهاون فيه نقطة الدخول 128.60  يعني وقف الخسارة 30 نقطة فقط الهدف كما قلت مفتوح* 
> تقبلوا خالص تحياتي

 تم الدخول والحمدلله ننتظر النتيجة السعر وصل الئ 128.57
تقبلوا خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

اليورو ين صعد ل 128.88 ثم عاد وهبط الئ 128.50 الرجاء يا اخوتي  مخاطرة صغيرة حتئ لا يعاكسنا السوق 
تقبلوا خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

المستوئ الذئ كسره اليورو هو المستوئ 3 في فريم الاسبوعي يعني عودة الترند الصاعد 
تقبلوا خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> اخواني اليورو ين عنده نموذج دبل بوتم اختبر عنق النموذج يعني نتوقع صعود وحسب مركز الثقل اليورو ين الان تشبع شراء في اليومي كسر مستوئ مهم ودخل فيه في الفريم الاسبوعي اليورو ين الان شراء وبقوة ان شاء الله وقف الخسارة 128.30 الهدف باذن الله مفتوح الئ ابعد مدئ ممكن الرجاء وضع الستوب وعدم التهاون فيه نقطة الدخول 128.60  يعني وقف الخسارة 30 نقطة فقط الهدف كما قلت مفتوح 
> تقبلوا خالص تحياتي

 سنحرك وقف الخسارة الئ 128.40  حتئ لا نخسر كثيرا ستكون الخسارة 20 نقطة وفقط من نقطة دخولنا  طبعا الصفقة ممكن معها بيع اليورو دولار الان بوقف صغير ايضاء وهدف كبير كهيدج مع الصفقة 
تقبلوا خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## اياد احمد

السلام عليكم كيفك يا الغالي ع قلبي الاخ عرابي  
اريد  ان اسئلك حاولت اعمل باك تسيت لكن ما نفع معي للاسف ... في طريقه نعمل بها باك تسيت ... لمده اشهر ؟

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم كيفك يا الغالي ع قلبي الاخ عرابي  
> اريد  ان اسئلك حاولت اعمل باك تسيت لكن ما نفع معي للاسف ... في طريقه نعمل بها باك تسيت ... لمده اشهر ؟

 هلا اخي اياد بصراحة لم اجرئ باك تست وليس لدي فكرة عن موضوع الباك تست 
انا اتاجر بهذه الاستراتيجية حقيقي منذ بدايتها تقريبا لا اعترف حتئ بالديمو لانك لا تتاثر بالسوق فيه المهم الافضل انك تجرب ديمو حتئ تصل لنتيجة هذا الافضل ونصيحة لكل شخص  يريد ان لا يخسر كثيرا 
تقبل خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

الحمدلله للان اكثر من 30 نقطة ربح سنبقئ في المركز  :Regular Smile:

----------


## hunlion

السلام عليكم 
أين أستطيع أن أجد آخر التحديثات التي تعملون عليها 
تحياتي

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم 
> أين أستطيع أن أجد آخر التحديثات التي تعملون عليها 
> تحياتي

  النظام مرفق اخي الكريم في هذه المشاركة اقراء الصفحات السابقة جيدا وافهم النظام جيدا يمكنك التعديل عليه والافضل ان تتاجر به ديمو اولا حتئ تتدرب عليه فترة الديمو لا تقل عن 3 شهور مركزة او ستة شهور الئ سنة بدون تركيز 
الحمدلله حققت صفقة اليورو ين 120 نقطة من 128.60 الئ 129.80 ثم ارتد  اليورو ين طبعا نمت ولم انبهلنقل وقف الخسارة او اخذ الارباح  اكيد من ربح اخذ ربحه او نقل وقف الخسارة ولا انصح بالدخول المتاخر في صفقة وضعتها ويجب دوما نقل وقف الخسارة لحجز جزء من الربح 
صفقة اليورو دولار ايضاء تسير في الاتجاه الصحيح 
تقبلوا خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

يمكن معادوة الدخول شراء في اليورو ين الان بوقف 128.40 بالسعر الحالي 128.60 اي وقف عشرين نقطة 20 نقطة 
الهدف مفتوح كما تريد  ان ضرب وقف الخسارة سنفكر في البيع الرجاء ديمو حتئ تتدربوا علئ النظام 
تقبلوا خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

ضرب الوقف لليورو ين للاسف الشديد معوضين ان شا ءالله سنراقب وفقط  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> يمكن معادوة الدخول شراء في اليورو ين الان بوقف 128.40 بالسعر الحالي 128.60 اي وقف عشرين نقطة 20 نقطة 
> الهدف مفتوح كما تريد  ان ضرب وقف الخسارة سنفكر في* البيع الرجاء ديمو حتئ تتدربوا علئ النظام* 
> تقبلوا خالص تحياتي

  

> ضرب الوقف لليورو ين للاسف الشديد معوضين ان شا ءالله سنراقب وفقط

 طبعا كنت اشرت لاستخدام الديمو  وفقط 
تقبلوا خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

الرجاء من الجميع اتخاذ  مراكزكم 
كسر اليورو ين مستوئ 3 في فريم النصف ساعة ومستوئ 4 في فريم الساعة 
سوف ندخل بيع نقطة الدخول 127.10 وقف الخسارة 127.40  الهدف 126  الوقف كبير قليلا عذرا ثلاثين نقطة 
تقبلوا خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

يمكن لمن يريد الحرص ووقف خسارة صغير الدخول عند 127.25 وقف 127.40 ضع الامر المعلق وفقط 
تقبلوا خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> يمكن لمن يريد الحرص ووقف خسارة صغير الدخول عند 127.25 وقف 127.40 ضع الامر المعلق وفقط 
> تقبلوا خالص تحياتي

 هذه الاوامر في حساب حقيقي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

وصل السعر لنقطة الدخول 127.10 سجل هاي 127.12  والئ الاهداف ان شاء الله  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

يتم الغاء الامر الاخر ونتابع بنقل وقف الخسارة الئ 127.25 حتئ نقلل الخسارة ان عكس السعر  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

للان محققة الصفقة حوالئ 40 نقطة والحمدلله نقل الوقف ل126.90 وحجز 20نقاط  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

يمدد الهدف الئ 125 ان شاء الله المهم ان لا يرتد وفقط  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

الحمدلله علئ ما رزق اخذنا العشرين نقطة  انا دخلت من الاول والحمدلله للان 10 % ارباح 
اخواني ارجوكم الدخول بمخاطرة صغيرة الهدف قد يمتد الئ 124.12  ان شاء الله من هناك نتوقع الارتداد من اراد الدخول فليجعل وقف خسارته 127.30 
اذن العشاء الان بتوقيت الرياض سوف اذهب للصلاة ان شاء الله وان شاء الله موفقين جميعا 
الهدف كما ذكرنا 124.12    لمن يدخل اوامرة وقف الخسارة 127.30 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته 
وتقبلوا خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

يبدو ان السعر يعطي فرصة ثانية والحمدلله الوقف سنرفعه الئ 127.50 والدخول من المستوئ الحالئ حتئ 127.20 
يبدو ان الكثير قد دخل والسعر يعاكس الان لكن لا تخشوا شئ 124.12 قادمة باذن الله 
تقبلوا خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

للاسف ضرب الوقف عند البعض وسيطي سجل 127.47  وفقط 
سوف نراقب وفقط للنسبة للاخوة الضرب عندهم الوقف 
عندي مركزين بيع انا استخدم طريقة التعزيز بمخاطرة صغيرة جدا ومضاعفات متساوية يعني 1 -1 -1 - 1 وهكذا 
المهم نراقب انا لا اضع لكم سوئ صفقات بستوب لوز محدد وفقط 
تقبلوا خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> للاسف ضرب الوقف عند البعض وسيطي سجل 127.47  وفقط 
> سوف نراقب وفقط للنسبة للاخوة الضرب عندهم الوقف 
> عندي مركزين بيع انا استخدم طريقة التعزيز بمخاطرة صغيرة جدا ومضاعفات متساوية يعني 1 -1 -1 - 1 وهكذا 
> المهم نراقب انا لا اضع لكم سوئ صفقات بستوب لوز محدد وفقط 
> تقبلوا خالص تحياتي

 هذه الصورؤة اوضح لا ادرئ لماذا يصغر البرنامج الصور  :Regular Smile: 
المهم من يريد الدخول بمخاطرة صغيرة الان فليدخل وقف 127.80 طبعا ايضاء يمكن الشراء بوقف اللو السابق وهدف 128.30 
كما يريد المتاجر لكن الافضلية للبيع 
المهم هذه هئ الارقام 
تقبلوا خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

دائما ضيفوا 10 نقاط الئ 20 نقطة الئ وقف الخسارة الذئ احدده لان الوسطاء يختلفون في اسعارهم السوق غير مركزي 
تقبلوا خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

ان لمس اليورو ين  127.45  سوف نخرج من البيع ونشترئ 
تقبلوا خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

لمس اليورو ين مستوئ 127.45 وتعداه لكن كون دبل توب ان لم يسجل 127.09 في الساعة القادمة سنخرج وندخل شراء 
تقبلوا خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> لمس اليورو ين مستوئ 127.45 وتعداه لكن كون دبل توب ان لم يسجل 127.09 في الساعة القادمة سنخرج وندخل شراء 
> تقبلوا خالص تحياتي

  اتمنئ يكون الاخوة خرجوا من مراكزهم واشتروا انا شخصيا لم اخرج لكن اتمنئ الاخوة يكون خروجوا  
المهم الان اليورو ين بصدد كسر المستوئ الرابع في الساعة للمرة الثانية الهدف المتوقع السريع 127.30  ثم ارتداد سوف نحرص هذه المرة ونخرج عند تحقق 127.30 الوقف 128.20  الدخول الان او عند 128 ايهم افضل لك 
موفقين ان شاء الله 
تقبلوا خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> اتمنئ يكون الاخوة خرجوا من مراكزهم واشتروا انا شخصيا لم اخرج لكن اتمنئ الاخوة يكون خروجوا  
> المهم الان اليورو ين بصدد كسر المستوئ الرابع في الساعة للمرة الثانية الهدف المتوقع السريع 127.30  ثم ارتداد سوف نحرص هذه المرة ونخرج عند تحقق 127.30 الوقف 128.20  الدخول الان او عند 128 ايهم افضل لك 
> موفقين ان شاء الله 
> تقبلوا خالص تحياتي

 
هذه المنطقة شمعة دوجي منطقة صعبة جدا وقوية سيكسرها للاسفل غالبا ثم يطير 
سوف نجهز اوامر الشرءا من الان عند 127.20 بوقف 126.80 اعذروني الوقف كبير للشراء لاننا قد ندخل في موجة هابطة قوية المهم يمكن تقليل نقطة الدخول الئ 127 بوقف 126.80 حتئ تقللوا الخسارة
نسال الله التوفيق وتقبلوا خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

الكسر خلال الدقائق القادمة ان شاءالله والا فسنخرج من البيع  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

الاخوة الكرام هدف البيع قد يمتد الئ 126.20 سوف نلغئ اوامر الشراء

----------


## ابو لاما

هذا السوق فيه ميزة ان ربحت لا يرحمك ابداء عزيز جدا وغيور جدا لابد ان يعيد ارباحه التئ اخذتها  لذلك احبه ليس سوق عادي ليس كالاسهم او غيرها  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

يا ليتني حللته رقميا ساحلله الان واضع النتيجة   :Regular Smile:

----------


## ahmedchewki

عرابي
في انتظار النتيجة اخي 
انا بيع الان ممكن نصيحة منك 
هل سيرتفع ام ينزل ؟

----------


## ابو لاما

> عرابي
> في انتظار النتيجة اخي 
> انا بيع الان ممكن نصيحة منك 
> هل سيرتفع ام ينزل ؟

 السلام عليكم اخي الكريم 
حللته رقميا عذبني عذاب ان شاء الله ما تكون دخلت بمخاطرة كبيرة 
رقميا المفروض يصعد الئ 128.80 ومن هناك هبوط الئ 125.50 ان شاء الله 
المهم تخرج منه اذا كسر 129 
تقبل خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

انا دخلت هيدج شراء بزيادة وحدتين عن مركز البيع حطلع عند 128.80 واشوف اذا كسر 129 اطلع بخسارتي 
الحمدلله علئ كل حال  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

الارقام بالضبط 128.83  و 125.52  ان شاء الله نراقب وربنا يجيب الفيه الخير  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

التحليل الرقمي صعب جدا ويحتاج دقة عالية واليورو ين سريع يتحرك بسرعة ما يعطيك فرصة تموضع الفايبو جيدا عشان كذا عاوز الغئ فكرة الفايبو واحاول اوجد معادلة استخدم فيها السعر وفقط  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

حطيت امر جنئ ارباح للشراء لانه ممكن يصعد بسرعة ويهبط  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

تم جني الارباح للشراء ودخلت بيع بمركز صغير وقف خسارة 129 ان شاء الله  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

تحقق الهدف

----------


## ابو لاما

الله يستر ارباحي علئ المحك  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> عرابي
> في انتظار النتيجة اخي 
> انا بيع الان ممكن نصيحة منك 
> هل سيرتفع ام ينزل ؟

 ماذا فعلت اخي الكريم 
ان شاء الله الامور ماشية تمام  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ahmedchewki

عرابي
حتى الان اراقب فقط

----------


## ابو لاما

> عرابي
> حتى الان اراقب فقط

 قلت عندك بيع  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

ضغط انا زر اعجبني بالخطاء اعتذر 
تقبلوا خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ahmedchewki

عرابي
نعم انا بيع في انتظار النزوووول (:

----------


## ابو لاما

> عرابي
> نعم انا بيع في انتظار النزوووول (:

 ان شاء الله ينزل يا رب 
تقبل خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ahmedchewki

ان شاء الله في انتظار تحاليلك 
تقبل مروري

----------


## ابو لاما

> ان شاء الله في انتظار تحاليلك 
> تقبل مروري

 افضل تتعلم لوحدك بس راح احط تحاليلي ان شاء الله 
تقبل خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## Emadalaam

*تحية طيبة على عيونك أ/عرابى 
موفق باذن الله فى تحليلاتك،،
انت تنتظر الهبوط لليورو/ين،،ونحن نتمناه عند 128.90/129.00
كل التوفيق لنا جميعا.*

----------


## ابو لاما

> *تحية طيبة على عيونك أ/عرابى 
> موفق باذن الله فى تحليلاتك،،
> انت تنتظر الهبوط لليورو/ين،،ونحن نتمناه عند 128.90/129.00
> كل التوفيق لنا جميعا.*

 تحية طيبة لك كذلك وبارك الله بك وجزاك الف خير 
ان شاء الله الجميع موفق في متاجرته صفقة واحدة ما تفرق اهم شئ وقف الخسارة يكون موضوع في الصفقة عشان الخسارة ما تكون كبيرة ان شاء الله انا وقفي جاهز عند 129 باذن الله اذا كسرها حادخل شراء 
شكرا لمرورك العطر اخي متاجر الفوركس 
تقبل خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## Emadalaam

*اشكرك على تحيتك العطرة،،
اسمى عماد ،،هذا المعرف لا يعجبنى صراحة،،لكن من قلة الاسماء هو ال جه فى بالى وقتها ،،
لسه بدرى عليا انى اكون متاجر فوركس،،
السعر لايريد التخلى عن منطقة الحسم128.40الى 128.50
دعنا نرى استاذى الكريم.*

----------


## ابو لاما

> *اشكرك على تحيتك العطرة،،
> اسمى عماد ،،هذا المعرف لا يعجبنى صراحة،،لكن من قلة الاسماء هو ال جه فى بالى وقتها ،،
> لسه بدرى عليا انى اكون متاجر فوركس،،
> السعر لايريد التخلى عن منطقة الحسم128.40الى 128.50
> دعنا نرى استاذى الكريم.*

 اهلا اخي عماد عاشت الاسامي ان شاء الله وتستاهل تحية اكبر  :Regular Smile: 
يمكنك تغيير المعرف  اذا عاوز بالتصال بالادارة برسالة لكن ان شائف انه جميل ومقدر جدا 
ومش من السهل انك تكون متاجر فوركس حتحتاج فترة طويلة غالبا لان المضاربة خبرة ومش دراسة الدارسة مهم بس الخبرة هئ البتجعلك متاجر ناجح عشان كدا اهم شئ وقف الخسارة ومخاطرة صغيرة عشان تقدر تخوض السوق لفترة طويلة من دون خسارة كبيرة وتكتسب خبرة وموفق ان شاء الله 
اما عن اليويو فبصراحة الرمز خبرتو اكبر فيه انا لاعب جديد عليه في الاونة الاخيرة وسبب لي خسائر مش كبيرة بس بتزعل بصراحة 
يتميز بانه غير متوقع يعني مش ممكن تمسك عليه حاجة لانه زوج كروس يعني مضروب  اليورو دولار في  الدولار ين وبالتالئ حركته بتكون مرتبطة بالزوجين ودا ممكن يطلع ودا ممكن ينزل والعكس صحيح ممكن يمشوا في نفس الاتجاه ووقتها اذا ما حاطي ستوب لوز الله يعوضك في حسابك خصوصا اذا مخاطرتك اكبر من 3% 
عشان كدا اهم شئ فيه الستوب لوز ودا شئ بيلتزم به الرمز بقوة وتكون فاهم الزوج وعندك خبرة فيه بالمضاربة عليه وكله متوفر في الرمز وما شاء الله عليه 
انا طبعا مشكلتي اني داخل بيع من امس وعززت الان مش عاوز اقفل بخسارة الا اذا فقدت الامل وحافقده بكسر 129 
دخلت عليه بتحليل رقمي طريقة تحليل جديدة باطور فيها وربنا يستر 
مرحبا بك اخي عماد وشرفني مرورك واي استفسار انا جاهز له 
تقبل خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## Emadalaam

> هلا اخي عماد عاشت الاسامي ان شاء الله وتستاهل تحية اكبر
> يمكنك تغيير المعرف اذا عاوز بالتصال بالادارة برسالة لكن ان شائف انه جميل ومقدر جدا
> ومش من السهل انك تكون متاجر فوركس حتحتاج فترة طويلة غالبا لان المضاربة خبرة ومش دراسة الدارسة مهم بس الخبرة هئ البتجعلك متاجر ناجح عشان كدا اهم شئ وقف الخسارة ومخاطرة صغيرة عشان تقدر تخوض السوق لفترة طويلة من دون خسارة كبيرة وتكتسب خبرة وموفق ان شاء الله
> اما عن اليويو فبصراحة الرمز خبرتو اكبر فيه انا لاعب جديد عليه في الاونة الاخيرة وسبب لي خسائر مش كبيرة بس بتزعل بصراحة
> يتميز بانه غير متوقع يعني مش ممكن تمسك عليه حاجة لانه زوج كروس يعني مضروب اليورو دولار في الدولار ين وبالتالئ حركته بتكون مرتبطة بالزوجين ودا ممكن يطلع ودا ممكن ينزل والعكس صحيح ممكن يمشوا في نفس الاتجاه ووقتها اذا ما حاطي ستوب لوز الله يعوضك في حسابك خصوصا اذا مخاطرتك اكبر من 3%
> عشان كدا اهم شئ فيه الستوب لوز ودا شئ بيلتزم به الرمز بقوة وتكون فاهم الزوج وعندك خبرة فيه بالمضاربة عليه وكله متوفر في الرمز وما شاء الله عليه
> انا طبعا مشكلتي اني داخل بيع من امس وعززت الان مش عاوز اقفل بخسارة الا اذا فقدت الامل وحافقده بكسر 129
> دخلت عليه بتحليل رقمي طريقة تحليل جديدة باطور فيها وربنا يستر
> مرحبا بك اخي عماد وشرفني مرورك واي استفسار انا جاهز له
> تقبل خالص تحياتي

 *يا سلام على الكلام الجميل دا،،
فعلا لك كل الحق فى كلماتك كلها،،
الخبرة ،،والممارسة،،هم من عوامل النجاح والاستمرارية فى السوق،،
الاستوب،،درع واقى لكل متاجر،،جدار نارى ضد الهزيمة،،
ايضا ارى ان الاستوب هو صديق المتاجر المحترف،،ومكان المتاجر العبقرى،،والعبد الفقير ليس هذا او ذاك
و للاسف انتقلت لى عدوى ،،كره الاستوب لوس،،حاولت انى احبه لكن بدون جدوى،،
كل ما اتمناه هو التخلص من تكرار الدخول،،البعد عن الطمع،،السيطرة على النفسية عند الخسارة،،وتقبلها
اما عن أ/الرمز،،فهو غنى عن التعريف،،واتشرف بمشاركته رؤيتى،،والاستفاده منه.
وعن تغيير المعرف،،اعرف معلومة امكانية تغير الادارة له،،لكن ثناءك للاسم ،،
هغيره بس مش الوقتى 
بالتوفيق .*

----------


## ابو لاما

> *يا سلام على الكلام الجميل دا،،
> فعلا لك كل الحق فى كلماتك كلها،،
> الخبرة ،،والممارسة،،هم من عوامل النجاح والاستمرارية فى السوق،،
> الاستوب،،درع واقى لكل متاجر،،جدار نارى ضد الهزيمة،،
> ايضا ارى ان الاستوب هو صديق المتاجر المحترف،،ومكان المتاجر العبقرى،،والعبد الفقير ليس هذا او ذاك
> و للاسف انتقلت لى عدوى ،،كره الاستوب لوس،،حاولت انى احبه لكن بدون جدوى،،
> كل ما اتمناه هو التخلص من تكرار الدخول،،البعد عن الطمع،،السيطرة على النفسية عند الخسارة،،وتقبلها
> اما عن أ/الرمز،،فهو غنى عن التعريف،،واتشرف بمشاركته رؤيتى،،والاستفاده منه.
> وعن تغيير المعرف،،اعرف معلومة امكانية تغير الادارة له،،لكن ثناءك للاسم ،،
> ...

 شكرا لاطرائك 
اعد التفكير في كلامي مرة اخرئ انا الوقف عذبني عذاب الئ ان توصلت كيف اضعه لكن كنت مثلك لا اضعه والنتيجة طبعا معروفة 
انا شائف ان الاخت انصاف جزاءها الله خير بتحط وقف وفي مناطق مدروسة واستراتيجية القنوات انا باستخدمها ايضاء لديها خط رجعة لكن الوقف مهم او لنقل حسم الموقف علئ الاقل وعدم الصبر كثيرا علئ الخسارة اذا تجاوزت حدا معين 
شكرا لتقديرك اعجابي بمعرفك وتقبل خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## Emadalaam

*مليون مبروك ياغالى ،،
وصل اليويو اليك قبل الوصول الينا،،
مبروك عليك الارباح،،
 انا عملت امر شرء معلق عند 127.55 راح ل 127.57 ،،ل 127.85 فى لمح البصر
مازلت انتظره عند 128.46 مرة اخرى،،
مرة تانية ،،مليون مبروك عليك الارباح،،بالهنا ان شاء الرحمن.*

----------


## ابو لاما

> *مليون مبروك ياغالى ،،
> وصل اليويو اليك قبل الوصول الينا،،
> مبروك عليك الارباح،،
>  انا عملت امر شرء معلق عند 127.55 راح ل 127.57 ،،ل 127.85 فى لمح البصر
> مازلت انتظره عند 128.46 مرة اخرى،،
> مرة تانية ،،مليون مبروك عليك الارباح،،بالهنا ان شاء الرحمن.*

 الله يبارك فيك تم جنئ ارباح ثلاثة مراكز واضفت مركزالان  :Regular Smile: 
شكرا لك  عزيزي وموفق ان شاء الله 
تقبل خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

تم اضافت مركز عند 128.48 والحمدلله 
تقبلوا جميعا خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## Emadalaam

> مازلت انتظره عند 128.46 مرة اخرى،،

 *اللهم لك الحمد والشكر على عطاءك ربى ،،
هرب اليويو من 127.55،،لكن بفضل الله لم يستطع الهروب من 128.00
شراء معلق من 128.00 هدف 128.50
جابهم فى شمعة 5 دقايق بفضل الله،،
اللهم لك الحمد والرضا،،
الكرة الان بملعبك سيد/عرابى*

----------


## ابو لاما

> *اللهم لك الحمد والشكر على عطاءك ربى ،،
> هرب اليويو من 127.55،،لكن بفضل الله لم يستطع الهروب من 128.00
> شراء معلق من 128.00 هدف 128.50
> جابهم فى شمعة 5 دقايق بفضل الله،،
> اللهم لك الحمد والرضا،،
> الكرة الان بملعبك سيد/عرابى*

 مبروك اخي عماد ان شاء الله دائما رابح يا رب 
تقبل خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> عرابي
> في انتظار النتيجة اخي 
> انا بيع الان ممكن نصيحة منك 
> هل سيرتفع ام ينزل ؟

 ايه اخبارك اخي احمد ان شاء الله خرجت  مع الهبوط  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

الرجاء من الجميع اتخاذ مراكزكم 
اليورو ين علئ وشك كسر المستوئ الثاني فريم 15 دقيقة المستوئ الرابع فريم نصف ساعة وكسر مستوئ رابع فريم الدقيقة 
مؤشرات الزمن تشير الئ حالة الشراء الحالية هناك حالة شرءا في حالة وصول للتشبع في فريم الساعة 
دخول   امرشراء  معلق من 128.50  وقف 128.20    او امر ماركت بنفس الوقف  
الهدف عند الساعة 2 ظهرا  هدف 129.10 
الهدف الثانئ عند السعة 2 ظهرا ايضاء  130.30  
كم كنت اود ان اكون طيار حربي لكن للاسف لم يشاء الله 
الصفقة فوق توضع كامر معلق او ماركت وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله 
هيا يا يورو نريد حركة 
تقبلوا خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

تم تنفيذ الامر المعلق والئ الاهداف ان شاء الله 
تقبلوا خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

سجل اليورو ين لو 128.36 الرجاء نقل الوقف الئ 128.30 لتقليل الخسارة في حالة هبوطه  :Regular Smile:

----------


## دغبوش

مساء الخير للجميع
ممكن الموشراات والتمبلت اااخي اعرااابي

----------


## ابو لاما

تم غلق مركز بيع وهيدج لباقئ الصفقات بضعفين  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> مساء الخير للجميع
> ممكن الموشراات والتمبلت اااخي اعرااابي

 تفضل اخي دغبوش  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

سجل اليور ين لو 128.35
يتم نقل الوقف اليها  :Regular Smile:

----------


## دغبوش

لم استطيع رفع الموشر

----------


## ابو لاما

تم ضرب الوقف والحمدلله علئ كل حال 15 نقطة خسارة  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

لا تخافوا من السوق ابداء واجهوه حتئ لا تخافوا منه  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

ان خفت لكانت 20 نقطة خسارة  :Regular Smile:

----------


## دغبوش

شكراااا لك ااااخي اعرااابي
تم السيطره عليه

----------


## ابو لاما

> شكراااا لك ااااخي اعرااابي
> تم السيطره عليه

  مبروك دغبوش
في نظام محدث لم ارفعه بعد لكم بانتظار تجربته كما ترئ فشل في النظرة السابقة والحمدلله علئ كل حال
تقبل خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

هذا السوق عجيب ان لم يسترد ارباحه لا يرتاح  :Regular Smile:

----------


## china

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
ماله الا سكالبنج صيني او حصر حركه صيني
واصل انت  بمتابعه النظام وتطويرة  صدقني سوف تهزمه وتسترجع منه كله دولارررر
تقبل مروري استاذي

----------


## ابو لاما

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
> ماله الا سكالبنج صيني او حصر حركه صيني
> واصل انت  بمتابعه النظام وتطويرة  صدقني سوف تهزمه وتسترجع منه كله دولارررر
> تقبل مروري استاذي

 
اهلا اهلا باخي شاينا  
ان شاء الله خير انا لا اهتم كثيرا بالربح والخسارة انا اهتم بالجودة لذلك استخدم حسابات حقيقة بنقود حقيقة لتطوير انظمتي وليس ديمو   :Regular Smile: 
تقبل خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## markov

*اخي وصديقي عرابي
جميل ان تتحمس لهذا النظام الجبار بهذا النشاط وهذه القوه
فجوهر وفكره مركز الثقل هي عظيمه جدا ، ولكنها خربت باستخدام وادخال المؤشرات عليها .
تحياتي*

----------


## ابو لاما

> *اخي وصديقي عرابي
> جميل ان تتحمس لهذا النظام الجبار بهذا النشاط وهذه القوه
> فجوهر وفكره مركز الثقل هي عظيمه جدا ، ولكنها خربت باستخدام وادخال المؤشرات عليها .
> تحياتي*

 هلا عزيزي ماركوف وصباح الخير  
افهم ما تعنئ يا عزيزي لكن صدقني لم تخرب بالعكس انا قللت عدد المؤشرات من 11 مؤشر في النظام القديم لخمسة فقط في النظام الجديد  
والمؤشرات تتحرك بمنظومة ومعادلة وارقام لا تعمل بدون منطق  
شاكرا لك مرورك وتقبل خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

المشكلة هئ دوما فهم النظام واشاراته وتطبيقها جيدا يعن يبالام سفرصة امس التئ خسرنا بها 15 نقطة وهذه ميزة هذا النظام انك يمكن ان تحدد خسارتك 
حصل كسر لفريم الدقيقة ثم عاد السعر ادراجه يمكنك بمراقبة النظام كما فعلت انا ان تقلل خسارتك 
ستوبنا كان 30 نقطة بعد الدخول طبعا السعر عاد قللنا الستوب بنسبة معينة حتئ صار 15 نقطة خسارة 
في الجانب الاخر ارباحك بتكون اكثر اقل شئ 50 نقطة يعن ئ3 - 1 كريشو ratio وهذا حيد  
المتاجرة فن وقليلا من يتقنها  
تقبل خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## markov

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عرابي
					   
هلا عزيزي ماركوف وصباح الخير  
افهم ما تعنئ يا عزيزي لكن صدقني لم تخرب بالعكس انا قللت عدد المؤشرات من 11 مؤشر في النظام القديم لخمسة فقط في النظام الجديد  
والمؤشرات تتحرك بمنظومة ومعادلة وارقام لا تعمل بدون منطق  
شاكرا لك مرورك وتقبل خالص تحياتي     ثم ماذ لو تخلصت ايضا من تلك الخمس المؤشرات المتبقيه وبدأت تفكر بمنطق مركز الثقل من خلال معطيات الشارت وحده .. الن يكون ذلك جميلا واكثر نفعا ؟؟
ثق بعدها بان السوق لن يسترد ارباحك منك ابدا ابدا ان انت استطعت بنفسك تحديد ذلك المركز بعنايه ودون اللجوء الى المؤشرات المخربه المشوشه .
تحياتي*

----------


## ابو لاما

> *
>  ثم ماذ لو تخلصت ايضا من تلك الخمس المؤشرات المتبقيه وبدأت تفكر بمنطق مركز الثقل من خلال معطيات الشارت وحده .. الن يكون ذلك جميلا واكثر نفعا ؟؟
> ثق بعدها بان السوق لن يسترد ارباحك منك ابدا ابدا ان انت استطعت بنفسك تحديد ذلك المركز بعنايه ودون اللجوء الى المؤشرات المخربه المشوشه .
> تحياتي*

 فكرة جيدة اخي ماركوف لكن كيف تستخدم معادلتك لتظهر علئ الشارت وتحدد نقاطك في ورقة مثلا او في برنامج خارجي بلج ان plug in  او في ماذا 
المؤشرات تمنحك فرصة ان تكون متابع السعر دوما لتتصرف وهئ ليست مشوشة اخي ماركوف ولا مخربة بالعكس هئ اداءة واداءة قوية جدا  
المهم انت تابعت اخر صفقة وهئ خسارة 15 نقطى لو عدت قليلا لرايت ارباح  
السوق استرد 15 نقطة وفقط   
تقبل خالص تحياتي وشاكرا لك مرورك العطر  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

يوجد شئ مهم جدا ايضاء في الامر مركز الثقل يحتاج لعدة متغيرات لا يمكنك ان تعتمد علئ قاب زمني واحد او عدد شموع معين وفقط 
فهو يختلف باختلاف الزمن وهذا مهم جدا وعدد الشموع يعكس عامل الزمن شموع اكثر زمن اكبر وهكذا 
المؤشرات تجعل من السهل ان تتابع وتغير حتئ تصل الئ مبتغاك
تقبل خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

علئ العموم انا راجعت هذه الاستراتجية منذ بدايتها ان لا اضع توصيات ابدا 
وايضاء انا انصح بالتحليل الفني وفقط بعيدا عن المؤشرات قراءة كتاب جون ميرفي وتعلم النماذج واليوت وغيرها وفقط  
من يريد ان يستخدم هذه الاستراتيجية يستخدمها للتاكيد وديمو فقط هذا ما احرص ان اكتبه دوما  
تقبل خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## china

اخي عرابي انا ضحكت من عباره : هذا السوق عجيب ان لم يسترد ارباحه لا يرتاح
لأنه بنفس وقت المشاركه انضرب ستوب عندي 
ارجو ان لا تفهمني غلط 
تبقي استاذ واروع نظام رايته ولعلمك تحت التجربه وانا اعدك بنتائج
وهل تعلم ان حصر الحركه بالطرق الصينيه  اتوقع هو مركز الثقل ::
بمعني انه نحصر حركه الاتجاه من خلال وضع ::: احتمالين فقط   وفق شرط واحددددددددد
  مثال لتوضيح 
السعر اذا اقفل داخل منطقه 10   سوف يذهب الى منطقه 15 
السعر اذا اقفل داخل منطقه 5 سوف الى منطقه الصفر 
لهذا شدني نظامك لانه قريب منه وانا اتوقع حصر الحركه هي مركز ثقل السعر
تقبلوا مروري وانتظر منا النتائج + الشرح

----------


## ابو لاما

> اخي عرابي انا ضحكت من عباره : هذا السوق عجيب ان لم يسترد ارباحه لا يرتاح
> لأنه بنفس وقت المشاركه انضرب ستوب عندي 
> ارجو ان لا تفهمني غلط 
> تبقي استاذ واروع نظام رايته ولعلمك تحت التجربه وانا اعدك بنتائج
> وهل تعلم ان حصر الحركه بالطرق الصينيه  اتوقع هو مركز الثقل ::
> بمعني انه نحصر حركه الاتجاه من خلال وضع ::: احتمالين فقط   وفق شرط واحددددددددد
>   مثال لتوضيح 
> السعر اذا اقفل داخل منطقه 10   سوف يذهب الى منطقه 15 
> السعر اذا اقفل داخل منطقه 5 سوف الى منطقه الصفر 
> ...

 هلا عزيزي شاينا منور الموضوع بارك الله بك 
وموفق ان شاء الله بانتظار شرحك ونظرتك للنظام انت والجروب الذئ تعمل معه 
انصحك بالتركيز وفقط  ومعوض ان شاء الله في ضرب وقف الخسارة  وهذا النظام ليس نظامي عزيزي لكي نقول الحقيقة المؤشرات من الاخ ابها حفظه الله ورعاه حيث ما كان وابها احضرها من عدة اشخاص ايضاء الاخ ديدسول deadsole  له يد في الامر ومجهود كبير انا فقط مراقب ومطور للنظام حسب رؤيتي لانني اظنه لامس الحقيقة لحدا ما  هذا النظام ثمرة جهود الجميع وانا ليس لي من الامر شئ تقريبا 90% من الاجر ليس لي وان شاء الله تكون 10% غالبا اقل   :Regular Smile:    تقبل خالص تحياتي انت والقروب  :Regular Smile:

----------


## @@ريال@@

للمعلومية MBFX V3 نزلت في الاسواق
والغريب انهم لم يعطوا اي معلومات عنها ولا حتى صور لها (نشتري سمك في البحر)
No more repainting
Two Stop Loss Levels to chose from
SL and TP clearly shown on the screen
Set your own Reward to Risk so you know when to take a trade or not!
Alerts include Email and Text

----------


## ابو لاما

> للمعلومية MBFX V3 نزلت في الاسواق
> والغريب انهم لم يعطوا اي معلومات عنها ولا حتى صور لها (نشتري سمك في البحر)
> No more repainting
> Two Stop Loss Levels to chose from
> SL and TP clearly shown on the screen
> Set your own Reward to Risk so you know when to take a trade or not!
> Alerts include Email and Text

 شكرا عزيزي ريال علئ المعلومة 
عندي بعض الاستفسارات 
علئ ماذا يعتمد النظام عندك فكرة عنه وهل عندك مؤشر قديم له وجربته اذا امكن افتح موضوع منفصل وتتحدث لنا عنه قليلا وعن نتائجه 
تقبل خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## @@ريال@@

> شكرا عزيزي ريال علئ المعلومة 
> عندي بعض الاستفسارات 
> علئ ماذا يعتمد النظام عندك فكرة عنه وهل عندك مؤشر قديم له وجربته اذا امكن افتح موضوع منفصل وتتحدث لنا عنه قليلا وعن نتائجه 
> تقبل خالص تحياتي

  لا يوجد اي معلومة عنه حتى في موقع MBFX لا يوجد اي معلومة عنه غير انك تدفع ثمن المؤشر

----------


## ابو لاما

> لا يوجد اي معلومة عنه حتى في موقع MBFX لا يوجد اي معلومة عنه غير انك تدفع ثمن المؤشر

 اذا تبعد عنه تماما وشكرا لك 
تقبل خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

هذا شارت لحساب حقيقي استخدم به عدة طرق وانظمة 
لا داعي لكشف حجمه المهم من تحليلي للشارت اليوتيا نحن الان في ترند صاعد اكملنا موجة 1-2 الدافعة وصحح والان في صدد تكوين 3  ثم يصحح ل 4  ومن هناك 5 ووقتها سيتم السحب ان شاء الله قيل ان يصحح الموجة كاملة  :Regular Smile: 
تقبلوا خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

الرجاء من الجميع اتخاذ مراكزكم 
كسر اليورو ين المستوئ الثانئ في فريم الخمسة دقائق والان في اعادة اختبار وكسر المستوئ الثانئ في فريم اليومي كذلك  
سندخل ديمو وديمو فقط بيع من المستوئ الحالئ او عند 129.20 بوقف خسارة 129.40 الهدف كما تريد الهدف النهائي من موجة الهبوط المتوقعة 124 ان شاء الله . 
تقبلوا خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## china

مبروك  النتائج الرائعه  :Boxing: 
 انتظر منا نتائج القروب
والى الاهداف باذن الله 
تقبل مروري

----------


## جازورا

> الرجاء من الجميع اتخاذ مراكزكم 
> كسر اليورو ين المستوئ الثانئ في فريم الخمسة دقائق والان في اعادة اختبار وكسر المستوئ الثانئ في فريم اليومي كذلك  
> سندخل ديمو وديمو فقط بيع من المستوئ الحالئ او عند 129.20 بوقف خسارة 129.40 الهدف كما تريد الهدف النهائي من موجة الهبوط المتوقعة 124 ان شاء الله . 
> تقبلوا خالص تحياتي

  :Doh:

----------


## basuoni

السلام عليكم 
...............
 كيفك اخى عرابى 
..........
مبروك الارباح والى المزيد بأذن الله 
ممكن ملخص الاستراتيجيه والمؤشرات المعتمده 
ولك خالص الشكر والتقدير

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم 
> ...............
>  كيفك اخى عرابى 
> ..........
> مبروك الارباح والى المزيد بأذن الله 
> ممكن ملخص الاستراتيجيه والمؤشرات المعتمده 
> ولك خالص الشكر والتقدير

 هلا عزيزي ومرحبا بك 
عذرا شوفت مشاركتك متاخر ومركز علئ الاستراتيجية الرقمية 
اخر نظام مرفق الحصان الاسود اتمن ئمن المشرف ارفاقه في الموضوع في اول مشاركة اذا امكن  
طبعا عدلت علئ النظام وجعلته متوافق مع الاستراتيجية الرقمية لذلك هو اقوئ الان بس ابسط من الطريقة الرقمية واسهل للمتابعة والمتاجرة اعذروني التعديل لازم يكون دوما للوصول الئ افضل النتائج طبعا ترددت في وضعه هههه بس وضعته في النهاية  :012:  
الاستراتيجية سهلة 
تعتمد علئ 
1-مؤشر المستويات ونراقبهم لتحديد ثلاث حالات 
1- الكسر اذا كسر مستوئ نتوقع المستوئ الذئ بعده نتابع مؤشر الزمن لنوكد الاتجاه الحالي 
2-الارتداد ويفضل فيه ان يكون الارتداد من مستوئ تقاطع مستويين كما نرئ في صفقة الباوند دولار المرفقة 
3-مواصلة الترند الحالي ويكون بمراقبة السعر من ارتداد او كسر
مؤشر الزمن يحدد حالة السعر الحالية وعلاقة الشمعة المستقبلية القادمة 
يمكن قراءة المزيد من الشرح في الصفحات السابقة 
مرفق النظام الحصان الاسود ورسوم بيانية لصفقة مقترحة شراء في الباوند دولار عند 1.5540 بوقف 1.55 
ارجو من المشرف اضافة النظام الحالي للنظام القديم في اول مشاركة 
تقبلوا خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## markov

[FONT="Arial"][B] 

> اخوتئ الكرام بعد عدة محاولات ومقارنات تم الوصول والحمدلله لاعدادات مؤشر بلخياط الاصلئ

  

> [/RIGHT]

  *
عزيزي عرابي .. ما هي اخر اخبار الشيخ بلخياط ؟؟
وهل مازال مؤشره الغامض يعمل بسريه في اقبيه بيته المحصن ؟؟*

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم 
> ...............
>  كيفك اخى عرابى 
> ..........
> مبروك الارباح والى المزيد بأذن الله 
> ممكن ملخص الاستراتيجيه والمؤشرات المعتمده 
> ولك خالص الشكر والتقدير

  

> *  عزيزي عرابي .. ما هي اخر اخبار الشيخ بلخياط ؟؟
> وهل مازال مؤشره الغامض يعمل بسريه في اقبيه بيته المحصن ؟؟*

 هلا وغلا بماركوف نورت موضوعي بارك الله بك 
حقيقة ما عندي منه خبر ياتني منه ايميل كل عدة اسابيع دعاية لمحافظه ومرات لنظامه لكن لا اهتم بالرد عليه واضافني عنده في كل الوسائل الفيسبوك التويتر اللنك دن في اي مكان اجده امامي هههههه  :Regular Smile: 
عل ما اظن ما زال مؤشره يعمل في اقبيته الحصينة لكن اظنه يحاول تسويقه ايضاء لرفع ارصدته من خدماته للتوصيات  
بالمناسبة انا قللت عدد المؤشرات الان صاروا اربعة فقط شليت واحد قلت اكلمك بالامر  :Regular Smile: 
تقبل خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## markov

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عرابي
					     
هلا وغلا بماركوف نورت موضوعي بارك الله بك 
حقيقة ما عندي منه خبر ياتني منه ايميل كل عدة اسابيع دعاية لمحافظه ومرات لنظامه لكن لا اهتم بالرد عليه واضافني عنده في كل الوسائل الفيسبوك التويتر اللنك دن في اي مكان اجده امامي هههههه 
عل ما اظن ما زال مؤشره يعمل في اقبيته الحصينة لكن اظنه يحاول تسويقه ايضاء لرفع ارصدته من خدماته للتوصيات  
بالمناسبة انا قللت عدد المؤشرات الان صاروا اربعة فقط شليت واحد قلت اكلمك بالامر 
تقبل خالص تحياتي    حسنا ما فعلت بتقليلك لكميه المؤشرات
ابقى على علاقه بالشيخ بالخياط ولا تزيله من على ايميلك والاماكن الاخرى لانك قريبا قد يحصل العكس وتكون انت هو من يزوده بالاشاره ، وانت مصدر الايميلات والازعاجات الاخرى .
تذكر كلامي هذا جيدا ( وانا لا امزح في حقيقه الامر ) ، لان ذلك قد يحصل قريبا جدا واقرب من ما يتصوره الجميع .
تحياتي*

----------


## ابو لاما

> * 
> حسنا ما فعلت بتقليلك لكميه المؤشرات
> ابقى على علاقه بالشيخ بالخياط ولا تزيله من على ايميلك والاماكن الاخرى لانك قريبا قد يحصل العكس وتكون انت هو من يزوده بالاشاره ، وانت مصدر الايميلات والازعاجات الاخرى .
> تذكر كلامي هذا جيدا ( وانا لا امزح في حقيقه الامر ) ، لان ذلك قد يحصل قريبا جدا واقرب من ما يتصوره الجميع .
> تحياتي*

 
ههههههههه ان شا ءالله اخي ماركوف نصيجتك علئ العين والراس يا داهية اعذرني للكلمة لم اجد غيرها ليعبر عنك  :Regular Smile: 
تقبل خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## turkm

إلى الاخ والاستاذ عرابي 
أرجو منك تجربة هذين المؤشرين بشكل منفصل
الاول خاص بي
والثاني مؤشر بالخياط المعروف ولكن يعتمد على المؤشر الاول
أرجو تجربتهم على الباك تيست لان العمل بهم لم ينتهي
وهذه صور للمؤشرين
أرجو ان لا تحرمني من رأيك 
ملاحظة بالنسبة لمؤشر بالخياط جعلت خيار Nmbr_Bars = 100

----------


## ابو لاما

> إلى الاخ والاستاذ عرابي 
> أرجو منك تجربة هذين المؤشرين بشكل منفصل
> الاول خاص بي
> والثاني مؤشر بالخياط المعروف ولكن يعتمد على المؤشر الاول
> أرجو تجربتهم على الباك تيست لان العمل بهم لم ينتهي
> وهذه صور للمؤشرين
> أرجو ان لا تحرمني من رأيك 
> ملاحظة بالنسبة لمؤشر بالخياط جعلت خيار Nmbr_Bars = 100

 
يا هلا وغلا بالاخ تركم نورت الموضوع  جزاك الله خير الدارين  تم التحميل للمؤشرات 
ان شا ءالله اجريهم واقول لك راي بكل حيادية باذن الله خلال هذا الاسبوع في متاجرة حية ان شاء الله مع بقية انظمتي  
تقبل خالص تحياتي وشكرا لك عزيزي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## turkm

> يا هلا وغلا بالاخ تركم نورت الموضوع  جزاك الله خير الدارين  تم التحميل للمؤشرات 
> ان شا ءالله اجريهم واقول لك راي بكل حيادية باذن الله خلال هذا الاسبوع في متاجرة حية ان شاء الله مع بقية انظمتي  
> تقبل خالص تحياتي وشكرا لك عزيزي

 شكرا ليك يا استاذنا الغالي
ولكني قلت العمل لم ينتهي بهم وخصوصا المؤشر الاول حيث عند تركيبه على الشارت سوف يبدء العمل من ساعة التركيب يعني انت لن ترى الخطوط الماضية (أي على الشموع السابقة) لذلك نوهت اليك اخي الكريم بان تجربهم أولا على الباك تيست وترى مصداقيتهم وهل ينفع نتعب نفسنا فيهم او نرفعهم على الارشيف

----------


## turkm

أخي العزيز عرابي 
أضفت لهي النسخة اداة الفايبو بحيث لو السعر اغلق فوق الخط الاساسي (البرتقالي) سيرسم الفايبو من الخط البرتقالي وحتى الخط الاخضر لاسفل (والعكس بالعكس) 
ارجو ان تلاحظ مالذي يحدث بعد مستوى 161 وتحت مستوى 261 وخصوصا عند مستوى 223

----------


## ابو لاما

> شكرا ليك يا استاذنا الغالي
> ولكني قلت العمل لم ينتهي بهم وخصوصا المؤشر الاول حيث عند تركيبه على الشارت سوف يبدء العمل من ساعة التركيب يعني انت لن ترى الخطوط الماضية (أي على الشموع السابقة) لذلك نوهت اليك اخي الكريم بان تجربهم أولا على الباك تيست وترى مصداقيتهم وهل ينفع نتعب نفسنا فيهم او نرفعهم على الارشيف

  

> أخي العزيز عرابي 
> أضفت لهي النسخة اداة الفايبو بحيث لو السعر اغلق فوق الخط الاساسي (البرتقالي) سيرسم الفايبو من الخط البرتقالي وحتى الخط الاخضر لاسفل (والعكس بالعكس) 
> ارجو ان تلاحظ مالذي يحدث بعد مستوى 161 وتحت مستوى 261 وخصوصا عند مستوى 223

 
هلا اخوي تركم تم تجربتهم وعمل باك تست لهم لم تظهر الخطوط فقط ظهرت ارقام الاسعار بالنسبة لمؤشر بلخياط باقي المؤشرات لم يظهر لها خطوط لا اعلم كيف تريدين عمل باك تستت لهم يعني اختارهم  كاكسبرت مثلا ام ماذا 
تقبل خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## turkm

> هلا اخوي تركم تم تجربتهم وعمل باك تست لهم لم تظهر الخطوط فقط ظهرت ارقام الاسعار بالنسبة لمؤشر بلخياط باقي المؤشرات لم يظهر لها خطوط لا اعلم كيف تريدين عمل باك تستت لهم يعني اختارهم  كاكسبرت مثلا ام ماذا 
> تقبل خالص تحياتي

 تمام أخي عرابي
بالنسبة للتجربة بس عاوز رأيك فيهم وملاحظاتك واعمل باك تيست عادي لاي أكسبيرت (مش مهم الاكسبيرت) وركب بعدين المؤشر على شارت الباك تيست 
أما اذا لم تظهر الخطوط بعد قيامك بالخخطوة السابقة فاعتقد والله أعلم انو الاختلاف مابين المنصات 
فالمنصة يلي عملت عليها المؤشر هي منصة الباري يو كي ولازم يكون رقم الـ Build  = 482

----------


## ابو لاما

> تمام أخي عرابي
> بالنسبة للتجربة بس عاوز رأيك فيهم وملاحظاتك واعمل باك تيست عادي لاي أكسبيرت (مش مهم الاكسبيرت) وركب بعدين المؤشر على شارت الباك تيست 
> أما اذا لم تظهر الخطوط بعد قيامك بالخخطوة السابقة فاعتقد والله أعلم انو الاختلاف مابين المنصات 
> فالمنصة يلي عملت عليها المؤشر هي منصة الباري يو كي ولازم يكون رقم الـ Build  = 482

 
خيرا ان شا ءالله يا تركم سوف اقوم بالخطوة ان شا ءالله وابلغك بالنتائج 
تقبل خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## markov

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة markov
					   
حسنا ما فعلت بتقليلك لكميه المؤشرات
ابقى على علاقه بالشيخ بالخياط ولا تزيله من على ايميلك والاماكن الاخرى لانك قريبا قد يحصل العكس وتكون انت هو من يزوده بالاشاره ، وانت مصدر الايميلات والازعاجات الاخرى . تذكر كلامي هذا جيدا ( وانا لا امزح في حقيقه الامر ) ، لان ذلك قد يحصل قريبا جدا واقرب من ما يتصوره الجميع .
تحياتي         المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عرابي
					    
ههههههههه ان شا ءالله اخي ماركوف نصيجتك علئ العين والراس يا داهية اعذرني للكلمة لم اجد غيرها ليعبر عنك 
تقبل خالص تحياتي     اسعدتني كلماتك
ارجو ان تكون قد استمتعت بهذه المشاركات على اللينك اخي عرابي  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t1514...ml#post2643797 
كما قلت لك قريبا جدا .. وعدتك .. ووعد الحر دينا عليه
تحياتي*

----------


## ابو لاما

> *  
>  اسعدتني كلماتك
> ارجو ان تكون قد استمتعت بهذه المشاركات على اللينك اخي عرابي  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t1514...ml#post2643797 
> كما قلت لك قريبا جدا .. وعدتك .. ووعد الحر دينا عليه
> تحياتي*

 
استمتعت جدا اخي ماركوف بصراحة انبهرت ومتابع معك دوما 
تقبل خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## markov

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عرابي
					  
استمتعت جدا اخي ماركوف بصراحة انبهرت ومتابع معك دوما 
تقبل خالص تحياتي     اشكرك على المتابعه والثقه ايضا اخي عرابي .. والجايات تحمل في طياتها الخير الكثير باذن الله .
المهم ما ترمي بايميلات الشيخ كما اتفقنا  .
تحياتي*

----------


## ابو لاما

> *
>  اشكرك على المتابعه والثقه ايضا اخي عرابي .. والجايات تحمل في طياتها الخير الكثير باذن الله .
> المهم ما ترمي بايميلات الشيخ كما اتفقنا  .
> تحياتي*

 ان شاء الله ما ارميها ومتاع معك اللونج الان في اليورو ومتفق معك 
تقبل خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## markov

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عرابي
					   
ان شاء الله ما ارميها ومتاع معك اللونج الان في اليورو ومتفق معك 
تقبل خالص تحياتي    خير ان شاء الله*

----------


## ابو لاما

*up 
اخواني في اي احد عنده اي استفسار او سؤال عن الاستراتيجية*

----------


## crazy-no-5

> *up 
> اخواني في اي احد عنده اي استفسار او سؤال عن الاستراتيجية*

 اولا كل عام و أنت بخير و تقبل الله صيامنا لشهر الخير .
بس حبيت أعرف تحديث الاستراتيجيه و اخر المؤشرات في اي مشاركه

----------


## ابو لاما

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة crazy-no-5
					  اولا كل عام و أنت بخير و تقبل الله صيامنا لشهر الخير .
بس حبيت أعرف تحديث الاستراتيجيه و اخر المؤشرات في اي مشاركه   كل عام وانت بخير عزيزي وتقبل الله منا ان شاء الله 
الاستراتيجية مرفقة عزيزي التحديثين الاخيرين 
تقبل خالص تحياتي*

----------


## DODGE

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
لا اعلم ماذا اقول وانا اقرأ هذه الصفحات والله اني كنت اتلذذ  :012:  بقرائتها بارك الله بك اخي عرابي  
جزاك الله خير 
وجعلها 
 الله في موازين حسناتك 
قد اثلجت صدري بهذا المؤشر ويعلم الله اني اتمنى لك التوفيق 
في حياتك العلميه والعمليه وجمعنا الله واياك في جنات النعيم :Teeth Smile:    :A012:

----------


## micho2013

انا عاوز اعرف لو سمحتوا هو النظام ده يشتغل علي اي شركه ف العالم ولا شركات محدوده انا لاحظت ان الاستاذ ابو عون كاتب اسماء شركات محدده ف عاوز افهم النقطه دي يعني انا لو سافرت اوروبا ينفع اضارب بالنظام ده ولا لا في الشركات هناك ارجو الرد من اساتذنا ابو عون

----------


## micho2013

ارجو الرد

----------


## ابو لاما

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة micho2013
					  انا عاوز اعرف لو سمحتوا هو النظام ده يشتغل علي اي شركه ف العالم ولا شركات محدوده انا لاحظت ان الاستاذ ابو عون كاتب اسماء شركات محدده ف عاوز افهم النقطه دي يعني انا لو سافرت اوروبا ينفع اضارب بالنظام ده ولا لا في الشركات هناك ارجو الرد من اساتذنا ابو عون    اسمع عزيزي النظام يشتغل في الميتاتريدر ممكن تستخدمه لاي سهم او اي عملة بس لازم تفهم النظام جيدا وتعدل فيه حسب متطلباتك الامر سهل النظام عبارة عن فايبو لمتوسط ايام معينة بتدرج وميل معين يعطيك فرط بيع او فرط شراء مع مؤشر الزمن الذئ فيه نفس الفكرة السوق كله يعتمد علئ الدخول في فرط البيع شراء او في فرط الشراء بيع هذه هئ فكرة المتاجرة وفقط كيف تحددها هذه النقاط هذا ما تحتاج له النظام اتعدل كثير لان ارقام الفايبو والمتوسطات السعرية عديدة جدا انت تدرب علئ النظام ديمو اولا عدله وافهم فكرته واستخدمه كعامل مساعد وفقط يعني اعطاك النظام اشارة تروح تحلل كلاسيكي او هارمونيك وتاكد الاشارة هكذا معظم من يستخدمونه يستخدمونه عزيزي لكن يمكن ان يحلل ائ سهم او عملة ويعمل في كل مكان فقط التخصص والتركيز هذا ما ينقصنا 
تقبل خالص تحياتي*

----------


## micho2013

ارجو الرد فيما يتعلق بالشركه لاني اريد ان اعرف هل يسمح النظام بالمتاجره في اي شركه ف العالم؟؟؟

----------


## micho2013

يعني اي شركه ف المانيا مصر اسيا مش هاتفرق حضرتك تقصد كده 
واشكرك جزيل الشكر علي الرد
انت انسان محترم وبجد ربنا يبارك فيك 
لان النظام ده عاجب كل المشاركين

----------


## micho2013

انا شغال ديمو ومحقق معايا 9 صفقات ناجحه وواحده بس دخلت غلط ف خسرتها
انا كمان عاوز اشوف المنتدي الاجنبي اللي بيتكلم الناس فيه عنها
بس برضه ارجو التاكيد علي انه هل كل الشركات ينفع فيها النظام ده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
عذرا للالحاح

----------


## ابو لاما

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة micho2013
					  يعني اي شركه ف المانيا مصر اسيا مش هاتفرق حضرتك تقصد كده 
واشكرك جزيل الشكر علي الرد
انت انسان محترم وبجد ربنا يبارك فيك 
لان النظام ده عاجب كل المشاركين    عزيزي اي ميتاتريدر يشتغل عليه بس في شئ مهم عزيزي تكون البيانات كافية عزيزي وكاملة عشان كذا انا حددت شركات معينة وفقط ممكن برمجة المؤشر عل منصات اخرئ لا اعلم ان كان هناك من برمجه ام لا بالنسبة لسؤالك انت قصدك اسهم الشركات الالمانية المصرية او غيرها نعم ما يفرق عزيزي النظام يشتغل علئ ما يتحرك في بعدين فقط يحتاج لتعديل في ارقامه لتعكس الحركة جيدا طبعا في ارقام ذهبية انا حاطيها في الاصدرات المختلفة لازم تفهم ان الفريم الزمني الاكبر هو اليحكم دائما وخط المنتصف مهم عدن اختراقه فالحرة ستكون جيدة 
الارتداد متعب قليلا لازم تتابع الفريم الزمني الاعلئ لانه يمكن ان لا يرتد حتئ مستوئ بعيد بكل بساطة بادارة مال جيدة يمكنك استخدامه للسكالبنج والصفقات الطويلة 
يوجد اجانب حبوا النظام وكتبوا عنه وانهم يستخدمونه ومشاهدته في منتدئ اجنبي اكبر منتدئ اجنبي وصلت للمليون حتئ الان لذلك النظام ناجح لكن في راي كاداة تاكيد وفقط والتحليل الفني والكلاسيكي لا غنئ عنه للك تستخدمه كتاكيد وفقط وتدرسه الفريمات الكبيرة مهمة خط المنتصف مهم الارتداد تنظر للقالب الزمني الاعلئ 
تقبل خالص تحياتي*

----------


## ابو لاما

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة micho2013
					  انا شغال ديمو ومحقق معايا 9 صفقات ناجحه وواحده بس دخلت غلط ف خسرتها
انا كمان عاوز اشوف المنتدي الاجنبي اللي بيتكلم الناس فيه عنها
بس برضه ارجو التاكيد علي انه هل كل الشركات ينفع فيها النظام ده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
عذرا للالحاح    المنتدئ   http://www.forexfactory.com/showthread.php?t=120034
forexfactory.com*

----------


## micho2013

طيب معلش اتحملني بس اخر سؤال ازاي نعرف ان اي منصه شركه معينه ينفع برمجتها علي المؤشر ده يعني اعرف ازاي ان المؤشر هايشتغل ولا لا علي منصه شركه معينه حضرتك تقصد اشوف النتايج يعني؟؟

----------


## ابو لاما

*طبعا اخي من يكسب لن يكتب كثيرا غالبا سيختفئ ويظهر مرات وفقط ليشوف اخر التحديثات لكن غالبا من يكسب بها ويفهمها لن يعود الا لشكرك مثلا 
انا قلت الناس اتكلمت عليها من باب المبالغة بالفعل في ناس كتبوا عنهل شئ جيد لكن مليون مشاهدة او اكثر شئ مفرح بالمناسبة 
المهم انت اتدرب والقصة ارواق في النهاية 
يوجد اكيد من انتقد الاسترتيجية لكن يوجد من يربح بها وكتب ايضاء كله يعتمد علئ فهمك لها 
موفق ان شاء الله*

----------


## ابو لاما

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة micho2013
					  طيب معلش اتحملني بس اخر سؤال ازاي نعرف ان اي منصه شركه معينه ينفع برمجتها علي المؤشر ده يعني اعرف ازاي ان المؤشر هايشتغل ولا لا علي منصه شركه معينه حضرتك تقصد اشوف النتايج يعني؟؟    اسمع عزيزي اي ميتاتريدر تشتغل عليها المؤشرات يمكن استخدامها 
اذا عندك مبرمج محترف ممكن يبرمجها للعمل في اي منصة كانت 
انا استخدم التريد altrade  من alforex.com  للعملات 
هذا الاقدر افيدك به بالنسبة للنتائج غزيزي انا مطور انظمة ولدي نتائج شهر شهرين وفقط ولا اهتم بها انا اضل الئ شئ جيد اضعه  بقوانينه واسال الجميع ان يدربوا بها ديمو وانت وجهدك
من الصعب اني التزم بها لانها تاكيدية وفقط يعني انظر لها كتاكيد وليس كاشتراتيجية منفصلة اعتمد عليها 
تقبل خالص تحياتي*

----------


## micho2013

الله يخليك ويربحك الف شكر ليك وموفق باذن الله ربنا يكتر من امثالك

----------


## ابو لاما

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة micho2013
					  الله يخليك ويربحك الف شكر ليك وموفق باذن الله ربنا يكتر من امثالك    ان شا ءالله عزيزي بارك الله بك انا اموري ممتازة والحمدلله 
تقبل خالص تحياتي*

----------


## @@ريال@@

تصدق ياأخ عرابي وجدت انه من أفضل الاستراتيجيات على الاطلاق في التداول واتمنى ان تستمر فيه

----------


## ابو راجي

ممكن الاستراتيجية هل هي نفسها التي في الصفحه الاولى او في تطورات عليها

----------


## ابو لاما

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة @@ريال@@
					  تصدق ياأخ عرابي وجدت انه من أفضل الاستراتيجيات على الاطلاق في التداول واتمنى ان تستمر فيه    الاستراتيجية كناحية تاكيدية ممتازة عزيزي لكن لا يعتمد عليها لوحدها انا الان امزج بينها وبين الرقمي والتحليل الكلاسيكي والهارمونيك مع قليل من الاساسي 
يعني تجري تحليلك الفني الكلاسيكي او الهارمونيك وصلت لنتيجة يكون عندك التمبلت جاهز تؤكد بهذه الاستراتيجية وتتوكل علئ الله وتدخل 
موفق ان شاء الله وشكرا لك عزيزي ريال 
تقبل خالص تحياتي*

----------


## ابو لاما

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو راجي
					  ممكن الاستراتيجية هل هي نفسها التي في الصفحه الاولى او في تطورات عليها    عزيزي يوجد عدة اصدارات انا الان اعمل علئ اصار باساس رقمي ساضعه قريبا بعد تاكيده في الوقت الحالي استخدم الموجودة في الصفحة السابقة 
تقبل خالص تحياتي*

----------


## ابو لاما

*شوف اليورو ين اخترق خط المنتصف بعدها صعود علئ طول خط المنتصف اهم شئ 
تقبلوا خالص تحياتي*

----------


## ابو لاما

*اليورو ين اخترق خط شهري وهدفه الخط الفوق لكن نتوقع التصحيح اولا ندخل شراء ونخرج عند 133.30 ونبيع من هناك حسب نموذج الهارمونيك ورقميا 
اليورو دولار شراء لانه اخترق خط المنتصف 
هذا الاصدار الرقمي الجديد لمركز الثقل 
الئ الرسوم البيانية 
تقبلوا خالص تحياتي*

----------


## ابو لاما

*سوف انزل النظام الجديد بعد التاكد من حركة اليورو ين خلال الاسبوع القادم 
تقبلوا خالص تحياتي*

----------


## qqqwww

مبدع بارك الله فيك

----------


## ابو لاما

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة qqqwww
					  مبدع بارك الله فيك    بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم 
تقبل خالص تحياتي*

----------


## micho2013

ياريت يا ابو عون ربنا يباركلك تنزل النظام الجديد هو زي النظام ده ولا مختلف عنه
وان كان مختلف ف ايه وجه الاختلاف؟؟؟

----------


## ابو لاما

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة micho2013
					  ياريت يا ابو عون ربنا يباركلك تنزل النظام الجديد هو زي النظام ده ولا مختلف عنه
وان كان مختلف ف ايه وجه الاختلاف؟؟؟    هلا عزيزي راح انزله ان شاء الله بس فيه تعديل بسيط انتظر اعمله واتاكد منه هذا الاسبوع النظام يستخدم ارقام محسوبة بطريقة رقمية تعتمد علئ تربيع الزمن لجان سواء في عدد البارات او المستويات عملت ملف اكسل خصوصا لتطوير الارقام التئ اضعها للمستويات وعدد البارات والان في طور التجربة شكله جيد بس يحتاج لتعديل في مؤشر الزمن لم اعدله بعد اعدله واضعه ان شاء الله فقط انا اطور انظمتي بمضاربة حقيقة في السوق ننتظر افتتاح الاسواق ومرور الاسبوع الحالي علئ الاقل حتئ نضمن نجاح الاصدار الجديد من النظام
تقبل خالص تحياتي*

----------


## ابو لاما

*انا للان مطور انظمة متاجرة ولست مضارب او متاجر بعد احب التفكير في تطوير الانظمة للمتاجرة لا ادرئ ماذا هذا الحب للتفكير لذلك لم ادبل حسابات كثيرا دبلت حوالئ ستة حسابات وفقط لانني كل مرة اجرب صفقة ومركز واستخدم رافعة عالية حتئ اطمئن للنتائج استثمرت في البداية مبلغ كبير خسرت نصفه ثم استثمرت مرة اخرئ وخسرت النصف ايضاء بعدها قررت اني اطور انظمة قوية وناجحة واعجبني الامر اصعب شئ انك تطور نظام متاجرة لانك لازم تختبره واختبار حقيقي ليس ديمو لكن بصراحة استفدت من انظمتي والحمدلله وللان الامور جيدة وما زلت اطور ولا اضع نظام غير مجرب لفترة ابدا واقول جربوه لانني احب ان اجرب ما اعمله واتاكد منه وارئ هل هو صالح لوضعه ام لا المهم انا سوداني وممنوع علي احول من البنوك في النظام العالمي بسبب العقوبات الامريكية لكن ان شاء الله ناوي استثمر مبلغ كبير فقط منتظر رفع العقوبات ان شاء الله وبصراحة لا اؤمن بحساب المائة والف وعشرة الف عاوز تفتح حساب افتح حساب بمائة الف دولار اقل شئ وتاجر لكن تقتح بعشرة ووتخسرهم او بالف وتخسرهم هذه مشكلة بصراحة تفتح بمائة او اكثر وتكون اتدربت جيدا يمكنني قتح حساب عبر مصر او السعودية لكن سيسالوني من اين لك هذا عشان كدا ننتظر الفرج ان شاء الله الئ ذلك الحين انا اطور واصل الئ نتائج تفيدني وتفيد غيري غير الحساب الاسلامي الحسابات الاحترافية لا تتواجد غير اسلامية بصراحة شئ يثير الغثيان لذلك للان انا مطور انظمة وفقط 
صرفت علئ تطوير انظمتئ خلال الاشهر الثلاثة  السابقة حوالئ 2000 دولار حسابات حقيقية طبعا صغيرة لتجربة الانظمة وتطويرها 
استطعت تدبيل حساب ستة مرات بطريقة رقمية وضعت الشارت في احد المشاركات هنا لكن كا اسلفت لا اومن بحساب صغير وتدبيله حتئ الوصول لمبلغ كبير هذا خيال عزيزي ولا يمكن حدوثه سوف تتعب وتخسر في النهاية تبداء كبير وتكسب مكسب معقول واذا حالفك الحظ تدبل مبلغ كبير مرة مرتين وكفاية كدا 
تقبلوا خالص تحياتي*

----------


## micho2013

فين الطريقه الرقميه دي وفين الشارت ده استأذنك تضعه هنا مره تانيه لو سمحت

----------


## micho2013

وبعدين مثلا انا لو عاوز افتح حساب بالف او الفين يورو او دولار حسب كلامك مش مجدي ولا انا فهمت غلط؟؟

----------


## micho2013

ولا تقصد هاقعد فتره طويله جدا عقبال ما اعمل مكاسب انا حكايه الدخول بمبلغ قليل دي الفين يورو مثلا حاسس هايكون مكسبها مش كتير بس اللي مايقدرش يجيب 100 الف دولار مثلا يعمل ايه؟؟

----------


## ابو لاما

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة micho2013
					  فين الطريقه الرقميه دي وفين الشارت ده استأذنك تضعه هنا مره تانيه لو سمحت   الطريقة التئ وضعتها هنا والان اطور فيها الشارت مرفق موجود في هذا الموضوع وايضاء في هذا الموضوع http://www.forexfactory.com/showthre...06#post6641506       المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة micho2013
					  وبعدين مثلا انا لو عاوز افتح حساب بالف او الفين يورو او دولار حسب كلامك مش مجدي ولا انا فهمت غلط؟؟   افتح عزيزي بس اسحب ارباحك بانتظان يعني لا تقول اعمل في الحساب مليون اعمل المليون برا عملت الفين صارت الالف الفين اسحب علئ طول الالف لانك اذا ما سحبتها حتخسر حتخسر        المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة micho2013
					  ولا تقصد هاقعد فتره طويله جدا عقبال ما اعمل مكاسب انا حكايه الدخول بمبلغ قليل دي الفين يورو مثلا حاسس هايكون مكسبها مش كتير بس اللي مايقدرش يجيب 100 الف دولار مثلا يعمل ايه؟؟    عزيزي الالف والفين دي بتعمل ارباح تحكم مخاطرتك وتعمل ارباح لكن اذا ما سحبت ارباحك وكان هدفك ان الالف تصير مليون حتخسر مثل ما قلت لك اعمل المليون برا يعني الف الفين وتاجر وضارب واعمل ارباحك واسحب الارباح بانتظام هذا هو السر والحل 
تقبل خالص تحياتي*

----------


## micho2013

الف شكر وبالتوفيق يا استاذنا

----------


## DODGE

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وينك ياصاحبي مو مبين

----------


## micho2013

انا عندي سؤال لو سمحت اخر حاجه انا شوفتهاْ Black horse ليه مش فيها موشر الزمن????

----------


## micho2013

مؤشر الزمن حضرتك عوضته باي مؤشر تاني؟؟؟

----------


## ابو لاما

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة micho2013
					  الف شكر وبالتوفيق يا استاذنا   هلا عزيزي        المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة DODGE
					  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وينك ياصاحبي مو مبين   السلام عليكم عزيزي والدي مريض وانا اخدم عليه من الصباح طبعا هو فاطر وانا الاشرف عليه كيفك ان شاء الله تكون بخير وتكون صبرت علئ الباوند ين نزل نزلة حلوة        المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة micho2013
					  انا عندي سؤال لو سمحت اخر حاجه انا شوفتهاْ Black horse ليه مش فيها موشر الزمن????   كان فيه مؤشر زمن مش عارف راح فين بصراحة شئ غريب علئ العموم الموضوع الحطيت لم الرابط حقه حتلاقي فيه البلاك هروس مع مؤشر الزمن        المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة micho2013
					  مؤشر الزمن حضرتك عوضته باي مؤشر تاني؟؟؟    لا عزيزي مؤشر الزمن مثل ما هو استخدمه باعدادت ثابتة 
تقبلوا خالص تحياتي*

----------


## ابو لاما

*أهوا البلاك هورس مع مؤشر الزمن ممكن تنولها اتمنئ ان مؤشر الزمن لا يختفي من الملف 
اعذروني يا جماعة الخير مشغول مع والدي طول اليوم حتئ مضاربتي  ما قادر انتبه لها ودعواتكم بالشفاء العاجل له 
بصراحة اذا صار له شئ ممكن انقطع من المنتدئ وقتها لاني حاكون المسؤؤل وقتها عن كل شئ تقريبا في البيت والاسرة 
المهم دعواتكم لوالدي يشفئ ان شاء الله 
تقبلوا خالص تحياتي*

----------


## أبو سهيل المصرى

اصلح الله لكم صلاح الحال ويسر لوالدك الخير واسألة ان يزيل عنكم الهم والغم والكرب وان يبدلهم لكم باليسر والعافية والسعادة وراحة البال والصحة والشفاء والخير الذى لا ينقطع ولا يتبدل اللهم امين وصلى الله وسلم على خير البرية اجمعين

----------


## ابو لاما

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو سهيل المصرى
					  اصلح الله لكم صلاح الحال ويسر لوالدك الخير واسألة ان يزيل عنكم الهم والغم والكرب وان يبدلهم لكم باليسر والعافية والسعادة وراحة البال والصحة والشفاء والخير الذى لا ينقطع ولا يتبدل اللهم امين وصلى الله وسلم على خير البرية اجمعين    جزاك الله  خير اخي ابو سهيل ان شاء الله ربنا يصلح الحال باذن الله بارك الله بك ولك مثل ما دعوت لنا اخي الكريم اللهم افرجها علئ مصر واهل مصر الاحباء واهدهم الئ طريق الرشاد 
اتمنئ ان الشعب يتفرغ لمعركة الدستور الان ولا يشتت جهوده عشان ما يستغل البعض الحاصل ويعدلوه بطريقة تهضم حقوق الاغلبية المسلمة 
تقبل خالص تحياتي*

----------


## ابو لاما

*هذا الاصدار الرقمي الجديد*

----------


## qqqwww

شكرا لك اخي عرابي كثير رزقنا الله واياك من فضله

----------


## ابو لاما

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة qqqwww
					  شكرا لك اخي عرابي كثير رزقنا الله واياك من فضله    امين يا رب العالمين الحمدلله اخي الكريم رزق الله واسع والحمدلله والله لا يضع رزقه الا بحكمة عزيزي نسال الله السترة والعافية هذا ما نريده  حتئ يوم لقاءه 
تقبل خالص تحياتي*

----------


## ابو لاما

*انا مريض يا اخواني بداء ثنائي القطب يجعلني اتخذ قرارت خاطئة ومبالغ فيها وانفعالية في مضاربتي ومتاجرتي لذلك لا اتوقع يوما ان انجح في مضاربتي لكن ايام الجامعة سنة 96 احد زملائي في الجامعة طبعا كلية الطب مافي داعي لذكر اسمه التحق بمنظمة لا اعلم اسمها لكن غالبا منظمة سرية طلب مني الانضمام لها كان يوزع اموال علئ المنضمين لها وتم اختيار الاذكياء وهم للان فيها انا بحكم اني الحمدلله ميسور الحال لم يستطيع اغراء المال ان يؤثر بي والمنظمة بصراحة منظمة سيئة اجنبية ومارسوا كل اشكال الضغط علئ صاحبي هذا لانضمامه لها حتئ ان الاشباح كانت تظهر له انا بحكم اني باصلي وملتزم بقراءة القران الكريم ما قدروا علي والحمدلله اذكر انه تكلم عن الفوركس وانه حيكون معضلة للناس تخسر فيو فلوسها وتحدي كبير طبعا انا جاءني ايميل سنة 98 من ساكسو بنك بالديمو وانترنكس وبدات التحدئ وهو دراسة هذا السوق طبعا لاني بادرس طب والطب صعب وعاوز التزام ما تفرغت للسوق تماما في الاجازات المهم الاحب اقوله ان السوق هذا صعب جدا ووضع للناس بدراسة لاخذ مالهم وحل مشكلة السيولة التئ يعاني منها العالم بسبب الربا لذلك نصيحة لكم ديمو وشركات موثوقة ومتاجرة بمخاطرة معقولة  انا اخذت التحدي علئ عاتقي وحاولت اتفرغ له تحدي مني لهذا السوق ومن هم وراءه لكن هم ايضاء لا يحكمونه اخواني السوق هذا يحكمه الله عز وجل وتحدي كبير جدا وبرغم انه سي وصعب لكن اداءة لا بد منها وشر لابد منه فقط حكم عقلك وتاجر بحكمة 
تقبلوا خالص تحياتي*

----------


## china

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
كيفك حبيبي طمني عنك 
واصل ابداعك لا يوجد فشل بل يوجد تجربة  و إن لم تنجح يكفيك شرف المحاولة ...
ولا ننسى دعوه لوالدك الكريم :: 
 إلهي الا الله رب السماوات السبع و رب العرش العظيم ..
لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ..
له الملك .. و له الحمد و هو على كل شيء قدير ..
الحمد لله الذي لا إله إلا هووهو للحمد أهل و هو على كل شيء قدير ..
و سبحان الله .. و لا إله إلا الله و الله أكبر
لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله .. 
إلهي أذهب البأس رب الناس ، اشف و أنت الشافي
. 
إلهي أذهب البأس رب الناس ، بيدك الشفاء ، لا كاشف له إلا أنت  
يارب العالمين آمين .. 
إلهي إني أسألك من عظيم لطفك وكرمك و سترك الجميل أن تشفي والد اخي عرابي 
و تمده بالصحة و العافية .. 
إلهي لا ملجأ و لا منجا منك إلا إليك .. إنك على كل شيء قدير
دمت بود  :Regular Smile:

----------


## micho2013

الف سلامه عليك يا استاذ عرابي وربنا يشفيك قريب يارب لانه فيه كتير بيدعولك
ارجو لما تبقي قادر ترد تعرفنا هو النظام الرقمي ده مش محتاج للؤشر الزمني يعني
اشتغل بيه عادي من غير الحاجه لاي مؤشر زمني جنبه علي الديمو ولا الزمني ضروري؟

----------


## micho2013

انا مش لاقي مؤشر الزمن ارجو ارفاقه لوحده هنا لو سمحتوا

----------


## ابو لاما

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة china
					  السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
كيفك حبيبي طمني عنك 
واصل ابداعك لا يوجد فشل بل يوجد تجربة  و إن لم تنجح يكفيك شرف المحاولة ...
ولا ننسى دعوه لوالدك الكريم :: 
 إلهي الا الله رب السماوات السبع و رب العرش العظيم ..
لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ..
له الملك .. و له الحمد و هو على كل شيء قدير ..
الحمد لله الذي لا إله إلا هووهو للحمد أهل و هو على كل شيء قدير ..
و سبحان الله .. و لا إله إلا الله و الله أكبر
لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله .. 
إلهي أذهب البأس رب الناس ، اشف و أنت الشافي
. 
إلهي أذهب البأس رب الناس ، بيدك الشفاء ، لا كاشف له إلا أنت  
يارب العالمين آمين .. 
إلهي إني أسألك من عظيم لطفك وكرمك و سترك الجميل أن تشفي والد اخي عرابي 
و تمده بالصحة و العافية .. 
إلهي لا ملجأ و لا منجا منك إلا إليك .. إنك على كل شيء قدير
دمت بود    بارك الله فيك عزيزي شاينا ونعم بالله ادعوه لك كما دعوته لي ولوالدي عزيزي وربنا يهون ان شاء الله لكن بصراحة رحم الله امرئ عرف قدر نفسه فعمل عليها انا الان احلل وفقط واستنتج ولدي طرق كثيرة رقمية وهندسية للتحليل سوف تخرج طريقة تسمئ القطع المتكافئة هندسية ان شاء الله سوف تكون ممتازة للسكالبنج والمتاجرة طويلة الامد اريد ان احولها لملف اكسل وربنا يهون 
تقبل خالص تحياتي        المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة micho2013
					  انا مش لاقي مؤشر الزمن ارجو ارفاقه لوحده هنا لو سمحتوا   مؤشر الزمن موجود بس المؤشر اليشتغل عليه السي او جي غير موجودهذا هو الملف كامل        المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة micho2013
					  الف سلامه عليك يا استاذ عرابي وربنا يشفيك قريب يارب لانه فيه كتير بيدعولك
ارجو لما تبقي قادر ترد تعرفنا هو النظام الرقمي ده مش محتاج للؤشر الزمني يعني
اشتغل بيه عادي من غير الحاجه لاي مؤشر زمني جنبه علي الديمو ولا الزمني ضروري؟   الله يسلمك عزيزي هذا النظام كامل مع مؤشر الزمن والمؤشر اليشتغل عليه 
تقبل خالص تحياتي*

----------


## ابو لاما

*القطع المتكافئة طريقة جديدة تعتمد علئ جان وعلم المثلثات والمتوسطات والهارمونيك تختلف عن الطريقة الرقمية في بساطتها اراقب نتائجها الان*

----------


## awadsaad

الله يوفقك

----------


## ابو لاما

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة awadsaad
					  الله يوفقك    الله يخليك عزيزي وبارك الله بك 
تقبل خالص تحياتي*

----------


## micho2013

كنت عاوز اسالك حاجه يادكتور عرابي لو سمحت هو جان اللي عاوز يفهمه يدرس تحليل رقمي؟؟؟؟؟؟ ولا ايه

----------


## ابو لاما

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة micho2013
					  كنت عاوز اسالك حاجه يادكتور عرابي لو سمحت هو جان اللي عاوز يفهمه يدرس تحليل رقمي؟؟؟؟؟؟ ولا ايه   يوجد كتب تحدثت عن نظرية جان .جان اعتمد علئ عامل الزمن في حساباته اذا سالتني راي لا يمكن حساب الزمن اذا فكرنا في الموضوع من ناحية معادلات نلاحظ شبه معادلته لمعادلة الطاقة لانشتاين الانتجت القنبلة النووية مربع الكتلة يعطي الطاقة من ناحية الجذر والتربيع ثم استخدام الدائرة ودرجاتها لاخراج الحركة القادمة ومقدارها  طبعا الدائرة بتمثل الزمن لانها مغلقة اذا بدات من نقطة ستعود لها اذن يمكن استخدم درجاتها كعامل زمني طبعا اسمه عامل زمني لكن انت لا تستطيع تحديد متئ يصل السعر لكن لنقل انك حددت زمن افتراضي وضعته لايجاد قيمة افتراضية قد يصل لها هذا مبلغ علمي عزيزي انا فهمت فكرته الئ حدا ما لكن ما تعمقت في ادواته 
تقبل خالص تحياتي*

----------


## ابو لاما

*طبعا هو بنفسه جان قال ان السوق صار متلاعب به وليس مثل بدايته واصبحت النتائج تختلف اي انك لا يمكن ان تحسب الزمن لانك لا يمكنك ان تحكم السوق السوق عرض وطلب عزيزي  لكن معادلته مهمة جدا في انها تخرج لك ما اسميه بالقيمة المتوازنة وبعد ذك تحسب منها القيم القادمة بالدرجات حسب درجات الدائرة لكن يمكن ان تحسب كما تريد يوجد عدة حسابات مثلا في طريقتي الرقمية صرت احسب بطرق اخرئ حسب حركة العوامل فقط ال 360 ثابتة كعامل زمني بصراحة ذكاء منه وعبقرية استخدام درجات الدائرة*

----------


## ابو لاما

*يوجد نموذج راس وكتفين في اليورو ين في قيد التكوين طبعا الهدف الشهري للصعود لم ينتهئ بعد حسب طريقة القطع المتكافئة هو 133 ان شاء الله 
تقبلوا خالص تحياتي*

----------


## ابو لاما

*هدف اليوم 131.81 تتفق الطريقتين الرقميتين فيه*

----------


## ابو لاما

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عرابي
					  هدف اليوم 131.81 تتفق الطريقتين الرقميتين فيه     تحقق الهدف هذا الهاي لليوم ان شاء الله لكن لا انصح بالبيع الا بمخاطرة ضغيرة ونحن الان في طور تكون الكتف الثاني لنموذج الراس والكتفين في فريم الساعة يمكنكم البيع لكن بوقف جيد ومخاطرة صغيرة 
تقبلوا خالص تحياتي*

----------


## ابو لاما

*مناطق جيدة للبيع بوقف 131.30 لليورو ين 
تقبلوا خالص تحياتي*

----------


## ابو لاما

*الرجاء استخدام مخاطرة مناسبة اخواني لانك ان استخدمت رافعة عالية سيعاكسك السوق اكيد*

----------


## ابو لاما

*لا انصح احد بالاستثمار في هذا السوق انا شخصيا لن استثمر به مهما حدث ههههههههههههههه فقط تركتم لهم هدايا بسيطة مقابل ما فعلوه في الناس  يروحوا يلعبوا علئ غيرنا سوف استثمر بالاسهم وفقط ان شاء الله*

----------


## DODGE

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
قمت بتحميل النظام الجديد لكن هنا ك مؤشر لايعمل عندي جربته على اكثر من منصه   
أنظر

----------


## ابو لاما

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة DODGE
					  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
قمت بتحميل النظام الجديد لكن هنا ك مؤشر لايعمل عندي جربته على اكثر من منصه   
أنظر      هلا عزيزي استخدم التمبلت الموجود ضعه في قسم التمبلت 
ومؤشر الزمن يحتاج لتفعيله ب allow dll 
تقبل خالص تحياتي*

----------


## EXPERTLIVE

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عرابي
					  لا انصح احد بالاستثمار في هذا السوق انا شخصيا لن استثمر به مهما حدث ههههههههههههههه فقط تركتم لهم هدايا بسيطة مقابل ما فعلوه في الناس  يروحوا يلعبوا علئ غيرنا سوف استثمر بالاسهم وفقط ان شاء الله    كيف يعني ؟ ما فهمت عليك*

----------


## ابو لاما

*اليورو ين اخواني حسب اليوم الجديد التحليل الرقمي واسترتيجية مركز الثقل سيكون محصور بين 130.60 و 132   الشراء من الاسفل والبيع من الاعلئ 
تقبلوا خالص تحياتي*

----------


## ابو لاما

*انصح بالشراء وفقط من مستويات 130.80 بوقف خسارة 130 تقبلوا خالص تحياتي*

----------


## DODGE

> *
>  هلا عزيزي استخدم التمبلت الموجود ضعه في قسم التمبلت 
> ومؤشر الزمن يحتاج لتفعيله ب allow dll 
> تقبل خالص تحياتي*

 ياعزيزي انا قمت بطريقة السح ولافلات ولم يضهر لي لكي اقوم بتفعيل  allow dll

----------


## ابو لاما

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة DODGE
					  ياعزيزي انا قمت بطريقة السح ولافلات ولم يضهر لي لكي اقوم بتفعيل  allow dll    شئ غريب بصراحة عزيزي خالد انا حاطي المؤشرات كما هي في الملف نزل الملف الجديد اخر ملف يوجد به ال سي او جي cog  ربما ليس لديك لذلك لا يعمل المؤشر انا يعمل عندي ولم يشتكي غيرك واستخدم منصة التريد 
تقبل خالص تحياتي*

----------


## micho2013

> *
>  شئ غريب بصراحة عزيزي خالد انا حاطي المؤشرات كما هي في الملف نزل الملف الجديد اخر ملف يوجد به ال سي او جي cog  ربما ليس لديك لذلك لا يعمل المؤشر انا يعمل عندي ولم يشتكي غيرك واستخدم منصة التريد 
> تقبل خالص تحياتي*

 اناعندي مشكله برضه ان مؤشر الزمن ضيفته لحدلوقتي ييجي 10 مرات ومش بيظهر خالص عندي ف المؤشرات؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## micho2013

انا جربت كل الطرق طيب لو عندك مؤشر زم قديم شغال ياريت تخليه هنا انا حطيت اكتر من تعديل وشكر لحضرتك

----------


## ابو لاما

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة micho2013
					  اناعندي مشكله برضه ان مؤشر الزمن ضيفته لحدلوقتي ييجي 10 مرات ومش بيظهر خالص عندي ف المؤشرات؟؟؟؟؟   غريبة الملف مرفق كامل بكل المؤشرات 
انا شغال عندي 
نزلوا هذا مرفق الان وجربوه الاعدادت مختلفة نعدلها سوا*

----------


## micho2013

هو بيبان في Navigator
وفي Custom Indikator
لكن مابيطلعش علي الشارت ابدا راسه والف سيف مايجيش علي الشارت

----------


## المساعد 555

اعطنا صورة للمؤشر بخط الزمن يا استاذ عرابي عشان الكل يتاكد انه مركب المؤشر صح 
يعني لو سمحت صورة للتشارت موضح فيها صورة المؤشر 
عندي سؤال لو سمحت استاذ عرابي ؟
الان السعر لما يطلع اعلى من خط الزمن نقدر نقول السعر سابق الزمن ؟
لما يكون السعر على خط الزمن نقدر نقول السعر هو الزمن ؟
يا ليت توضح مهمة خط الزمن لو سمحت باختصار عشان ما اعطلكش وشكرا

----------


## ابو لاما

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة micho2013
					  هو بيبان في Navigator
وفي Custom Indikator
لكن مابيطلعش علي الشارت ابدا راسه والف سيف مايجيش علي الشارت    شئ غريب بصراحة انا شغال عندي وعمال انزله افتحه بالايدتور حتلاقيه شغال*

----------


## micho2013

اكيد عندنا شئ غلط انا مجربه ميتاتريدر وال تريد

----------


## micho2013

المؤشر ده هو هو مؤشر Timer?? انا هاشتغل باللي موجود لحد المشكله دي ماتتحل

----------


## ابو لاما

*اخواني الدنيا رمضان وانا رجل لا اكذب لا اعرف ان اكذب ابدا والحمدلله واضع لكم كل شئ كما هو  
تقبلوا خالص تحياتي*

----------


## ابو لاما

*فتحت صفقة حتئ تتاكدوا من الوقت انه الان صفقة بيع يورو ين*

----------


## ابو لاما

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة micho2013
					  المؤشر ده هو هو مؤشر Timer?? انا هاشتغل باللي موجود لحد المشكله دي ماتتحل   ما فهمتك اخي يعني عندك مؤشر زمن شغال*

----------


## micho2013

لاانا عاوز افهم حاجه مؤشر التايمر يحل محل COG???? ولا لا
انا كنت حاطط مؤشر التايمر بس شيلته لما لقيت التحديثات
انا ف الاول اعذرني ولسه بحاول افهم

----------


## micho2013

بس انا بحاول افهم المؤشر اللي هو عرابي مش باين فيه النقط للاسف ف مشكله برضه ارجو لو فيه اي مؤشر قديم يحل محل المؤشر ده ارجو منك واسف علي تعبك انك تضعه هنا

----------


## ابو لاما

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة micho2013
					  لاانا عاوز افهم حاجه مؤشر التايمر يحل محل COG???? ولا لا
انا كنت حاطط مؤشر التايمر بس شيلته لما لقيت التحديثات
انا ف الاول اعذرني ولسه بحاول افهم    لازن الاثنين مع بعض عزيزي السي او جي لازم تحطه ايضاء اذا مافي سي او جي مش حيشتغل التايمر مربوطين مع بعض هذا يحسب وهذا يرسم 
يعني لازم تحط الملفين في الانديتور فايل indicator   وبعد كذا تسحب ملف عرابي orabi  علئ الشارت هههههههههه
تقبل خالص تحياتي*

----------


## ابو لاما

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة micho2013
					  بس انا بحاول افهم المؤشر اللي هو عرابي مش باين فيه النقط للاسف ف مشكله برضه ارجو لو فيه اي مؤشر قديم يحل محل المؤشر ده ارجو منك واسف علي تعبك انك تضعه هنا    لا عزيزي انا روحي طويلة جدا لا تخاف علئ تعبي عزيزي انت بس لا تتعب معاي 
المهم لا املك مؤشر اخر وان امتلكته كان وضعته عزيزي غالي والطلب رخيص 
تقبل خالص تحياتي*

----------


## micho2013

اوك ولا يهمك انا مافيش حاجه من الاتنين دول شغاله عندي ابدا 
الف شكر ليك
وانا ماقولتش انه عندك مؤشر ومخبيه انا اقصد واحد من اي مشاركه سابقه يحل محل اللي 
مش عارفين نركبه ده
شكراااااااااااااااااا

----------


## ابو لاما

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة micho2013
					  اوك ولا يهمك انا مافيش حاجه من الاتنين دول شغاله عندي ابدا 
الف شكر ليك
وانا ماقولتش انه عندك مؤشر ومخبيه انا اقصد واحد من اي مشاركه سابقه يحل محل اللي 
مش عارفين نركبه ده
شكراااااااااااااااااا    لا املك واحد ثاني اخي الكريم كل الملفات الاملكها حطيتها في واحد اسمه orabi10 تحب احطه الاختلاف في الاعداد*

----------


## جازورا

صباح الخير على أطيب دكتور عرابي    :Icon26:  
يعطيك ألف عافية يا زعيم 
ما شاء الله عليك يا عرابي شعلة من النشاط والحيوية   :015:  :015:  :015:  
ربنا يعطيك الصحة والعافية ويتقبل منك الصيام والقيام   :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابو لاما

*تحب احط لك كل المؤشرات الفئ الميتاتريدر واعمل لك فيديو عزيزي وانا بنقلها عشان تطمئن رايك ايه سهل جدا*

----------


## ابو لاما

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جازورا
					  صباح الخير على أطيب دكتور عرابي    
يعطيك ألف عافية يا زعيم 
ما شاء الله عليك يا عرابي شعلة من النشاط والحيوية   
ربنا يعطيك الصحة والعافية ويتقبل منك الصيام والقيام     هلا عزيزي بارك الله فيك وجزاك الف خير 
تقبل الله من الجميع 
تقبل خالص تحياتي*

----------


## micho2013

لا املك واحد ثاني اخي الكريم كل الملفات الاملكها حطيتها في واحد اسمه orabi10 تحب احطه الاختلاف في الاعداد
ياريت تضع الملف يعد اذنك واكون شاكر ليك

----------


## ابو لاما

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة micho2013
					  لا املك واحد ثاني اخي الكريم كل الملفات الاملكها حطيتها في واحد اسمه orabi10 تحب احطه الاختلاف في الاعداد
ياريت تضع الملف يعد اذنك واكون شاكر ليك   اتفضل عزيزي نقي اليعجبك 
تقبل خالص تحياتي*

----------


## ابو لاما

*هذا الفيديو عزيزي  http://youtu.be/MWcL8fA-9bI
انتظر يحمل عشان تطمئن 
تقبل خالص تحياتي وان شا ءالله حتنجح بس خليك كدا علئ طول 
تقبل خالص تحياتي*

----------


## ابو لاما

*الفيديو اتحمل وجاهز http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MWcL8...ature=youtu.be
تقبلوا خالص تحياتي*

----------


## ابو لاما

*فين انت يا راجل وحشتني بس تعبت بصراحة اروح انام ولا عندك سؤال 
تقبل خالص تحياتي *

----------


## المساعد 555

صباح الخير اخي الكريم عرابي 
الف شكر وشكرا لسعة صدرك

----------


## ابو لاما

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المساعد 555
					  صباح الخير اخي الكريم عرابي 
الف شكر وشكرا لسعة صدرك    هلا عزيزي سعة الصدر اهم شئ ههههههههههه 
تقبلوا جميعا خالص تحياتي*

----------


## المساعد 555

> *
>  هلا عزيزي سعة الصدر اهم شئ ههههههههههه 
> تقبلوا جميعا خالص تحياتي*

 سعة الصدر اهم شي زي ما قلت اتمنى ما تكون مربووووووووووووووووطة بخط زمني يقطع علينا تلك السعة هههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## micho2013

هههههههههه انا مسافر بره اصلا ادرس بورصه ونفسي افهم المؤشرات دي اتعملت ازاي وعاوز اعرف معادلاتها في الكليه وربنا يسهل انا هاخد من مصر كم مؤشرات كتير احاول افهمه هناك واعرف احسنه ازاي وهافتح ورش هنا لان بصراحه في ناس منهم انت يادكتور ومنهم دكتور جمال ممدوح جدعان بشكل فوق الطبيعي وكان ممكن يتوفر الجهد ده لنفسك بس انت انسان محترم وحبيت تساعد غيرك.

----------


## ابو لاما

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المساعد 555
					  سعة الصدر اهم شي زي ما قلت اتمنى ما تكون مربووووووووووووووووطة بخط زمني يقطع علينا تلك السعة هههههههههههههههههههههه    شوف عزيزي اهم شئ ان الانسان اذا عمل عمل اتقنه وانا للاسف مقصر في ناحيتكم كثير جدا المفروض اضع صفقات واتابعها بشارتات واشرح الطريقة وليه دخلت وليه خرجت وهذا لم  افعله  لذلك انا اعترف اني مقصر بس المشكلة انو نفسي طمت من الفوركس لانك اذا ربحت وسيطك ما حيخليك فبحاول احول للاسهم وطبعا استراتيجية مركز الثقل لا توجد في غير الميتاتريدر حسب علمي لذلك ساعي اني اطور طرق رقمية تتفوق كذلك وما زلت اطور المهم مرض والدي كذلك لخبط الامور قليلا لاني مربوط به والمفروض ايضاء اني انزل مستشفئ بعد رمضان ان شا ءالله هنا او في السودان اذا هنا حاكون متواجد بالمساء بس اذا في السودان ما اضمن اني اكون متواجد لان الشغل في السودان صباح وليل فاذا انقطعت تاكد انئ حانقطع لسبب خارج عن ارادتي غير المرض والموت اهم شئ الشخص الجادي يقراء الموضوع ويشتغل ديمو الئ ان يحسن الاستراتيجية ويفهمها 
تقبلوا خالص تحياتي*

----------


## ابو لاما

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة micho2013
					  هههههههههه انا مسافر بره اصلا ادرس بورصه ونفسي افهم المؤشرات دي اتعملت ازاي وعاوز اعرف معادلاتها في الكليه وربنا يسهل انا هاخد من مصر كم مؤشرات كتير احاول افهمه هناك واعرف احسنه ازاي وهافتح ورش هنا لان بصراحه في ناس منهم انت يادكتور ومنهم دكتور جمال ممدوح جدعان بشكل فوق الطبيعي وكان ممكن يتوفر الجهد ده لنفسك بس انت انسان محترم وحبيت تساعد غيرك.   ربنا يسهل وموفق ان شا ءالله الانسان اللحوح جيد عزيزي لازم تضارب وتقاتل عشان العلم والمعرفة مش تسال وبس ربنا يوفقك واي سؤال انا جاهز 
تقبل خالص تحياتي*

----------


## ابو لاما

*مسحت الفيديو خمسة مشاهدات مفياش داعي للفضائح هههههههههههه 
تقبلوا خالص تحياتي*

----------


## ابو لاما

*انا حاروح انام يا اخواني من امس ما نمت 
ربنا يوفقكم جميعا من القلب 
تقبلوا خالص تحياتي*

----------


## micho2013

تصبح علي خير يا استاذنا

----------


## المساعد 555

> *
>  شوف عزيزي اهم شئ ان الانسان اذا عمل عمل اتقنه وانا للاسف مقصر في ناحيتكم كثير جدا المفروض اضع صفقات واتابعها بشارتات واشرح الطريقة وليه دخلت وليه خرجت وهذا لم  افعله  لذلك انا اعترف اني مقصر بس المشكلة انو نفسي طمت من الفوركس لانك اذا ربحت وسيطك ما حيخليك فبحاول احول للاسهم وطبعا استراتيجية مركز الثقل لا توجد في غير الميتاتريدر حسب علمي لذلك ساعي اني اطور طرق رقمية تتفوق كذلك وما زلت اطور المهم مرض والدي كذلك لخبط الامور قليلا لاني مربوط به والمفروض ايضاء اني انزل مستشفئ بعد رمضان ان شا ءالله هنا او في السودان اذا هنا حاكون متواجد بالمساء بس اذا في السودان ما اضمن اني اكون متواجد لان الشغل في السودان صباح وليل فاذا انقطعت تاكد انئ حانقطع لسبب خارج عن ارادتي غير المرض والموت اهم شئ الشخص الجادي يقراء الموضوع ويشتغل ديمو الئ ان يحسن الاستراتيجية ويفهمها 
> تقبلوا خالص تحياتي*

  شف يا اخ عرابي ان جينا للحق فالربح والخسارة كلها بيد الله سبحانه وتعالى دا حاجة انا مؤمن بيها 100% حتى في الفوركس 
وكلنا هنا مجتهدون وكلنا يملك استراتيجية خاصة به او مؤشر خاص به والبعض منا قد يدفع مبالغ طائلة لامتلاك مؤشر يؤمن له على الاقل 80% مكسب وايضا البعض هنا وهناك يسترق اتعاب الناس وعرقهم ليفيد نفسه فقط ظنا منه انه سيجني مليار دولار لوحده .
الجميل في الموضوع اخي العزيز انك انت نشرت افكارك وابحاثك للناس تبتغى وجه الله سبحانه وتعالى وعندك ظرف عائلي اسال الله العظيم ان يشفي مريضك ومرضى المسلمين وان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك وصدقة عن والديك لهذا يا اخي العزيز وبما انك انسان وشهم وكريم وصادق ومحب للخير فانا في خدمتك في أي مكان تكون فيه سواء في مصر او السودان لانه ما جزاء الاحسان الا الاحسان 
راسلني على الخاص في أي عوائق مادية تحتاج لها في علاج والدك وانا في الخدمة والعرض دا خاااااااااااااص لك انت وحدك والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله

----------


## هيثم احمد

اخى كيف تعمل على استراتيجيه فيها مؤشرات تعيد رسم نفسها ازاى تعمل باك تست عليها

----------


## micho2013

المؤشر الاخير ده ليه شرح ولا ايه لانه بيعيد رسم نفسه بشكل فظيع ياريت لو في مشاركه تحل المشكله دي؟؟

----------


## micho2013

في مشكله في اخر مؤشر رقمي مش عارف ماله بيعيد رسم خطوطه او انا فاهمه غلط؟؟

----------


## Gaith Bajbouj

اخ عرابي بالنسبة لمؤشر التايمنغ للاسف يظهر عندي ع الشارت لكن لاتظهر الشموع الخاصة به  
هل عندك مؤشر صالح ؟؟ 
تحياتي لك

----------


## Gaith Bajbouj

> اخ عرابي بالنسبة لمؤشر التايمنغ للاسف يظهر عندي ع الشارت لكن لاتظهر الشموع الخاصة به  
> هل عندك مؤشر صالح ؟؟ 
> تحياتي لك

 ؟؟!

----------


## ابو لاما

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المساعد 555
					   شف يا اخ عرابي ان جينا للحق فالربح والخسارة كلها بيد الله سبحانه وتعالى دا حاجة انا مؤمن بيها 100% حتى في الفوركس 
وكلنا هنا مجتهدون وكلنا يملك استراتيجية خاصة به او مؤشر خاص به والبعض منا قد يدفع مبالغ طائلة لامتلاك مؤشر يؤمن له على الاقل 80% مكسب وايضا البعض هنا وهناك يسترق اتعاب الناس وعرقهم ليفيد نفسه فقط ظنا منه انه سيجني مليار دولار لوحده .
الجميل في الموضوع اخي العزيز انك انت نشرت افكارك وابحاثك للناس تبتغى وجه الله سبحانه وتعالى وعندك ظرف عائلي اسال الله العظيم ان يشفي مريضك ومرضى المسلمين وان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك وصدقة عن والديك لهذا يا اخي العزيز وبما انك انسان وشهم وكريم وصادق ومحب للخير فانا في خدمتك في أي مكان تكون فيه سواء في مصر او السودان لانه ما جزاء الاحسان الا الاحسان 
راسلني على الخاص في أي عوائق مادية تحتاج لها في علاج والدك وانا في الخدمة والعرض دا خاااااااااااااص لك انت وحدك والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله    السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته 
بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم وجزاك الف خير ولا حرم الناس منك يا رب شكرا لك اقدر ما قلته واشكرك عليه انا الحمدلله اموري المادية جيدة اخي الكريم والا ما طورت انظمة ونشرتها عزيزي الحمدلله نحمده اولا واخيرا وان شاء الله تجد من هو بحاجة لمساعدتك وتساعده وتجد الاجر في ذلك ووالدي بخير الحمدلله بارك الله بك 
تقبل خالص تحياتي        المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة هيثم احمد
					  اخى كيف تعمل على استراتيجيه فيها مؤشرات تعيد رسم نفسها ازاى تعمل باك تست عليها   اخي الفريمات الكبيرة لا تعيد رسم نفسها الفريمات الصغيرة تعيد رسم انفسها بعد مدة وبعد التعديل الاخير اعادة الرسم صارت قليلة        المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة micho2013
					  المؤشر الاخير ده ليه شرح ولا ايه لانه بيعيد رسم نفسه بشكل فظيع ياريت لو في مشاركه تحل المشكله دي؟؟   اخي الكريم انظر للقالب الزمني الاعلئ دوما بارك الله بك        المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة micho2013
					  في مشكله في اخر مؤشر رقمي مش عارف ماله بيعيد رسم خطوطه او انا فاهمه غلط؟؟   الغريب اخي الكريم انك اعدت المشاركة مرارا وتكرار المؤشر في فريم زمني صغير سيعيد رسم نفسه حسب الحركة لكن في فريم زمني اعلئ سيكون ثابت انا استخدمه هكذا فريم زمني اعلئ ثم فريم زمني اقل وتاكيد منه للدخول والخروج عند قطع خط المنتصف 
تقبل خالص تحياتي         المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Gaith Bajbouj
					  اخ عرابي بالنسبة لمؤشر التايمنغ للاسف يظهر عندي ع الشارت لكن لاتظهر الشموع الخاصة به  
هل عندك مؤشر صالح ؟؟ 
تحياتي لك   هلا عزيزي يكون عندك مؤشر ناقص مؤشر الزمن يعتمد علئ ال cog  باستخدام التمبلت المناسب واذا لن تستخدم التمبلت تعمل تفعيل للمؤشر عن طريق allow dlls وضعت كل مؤشراتي التئ املكها اخي الكريم فوق بارك الله بك        المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Gaith Bajbouj
					  ؟؟!   هلا عزيزي شرحت لك فوق 
بارك الله فيكم جميعا وكل عام وانتم جميعا بالف خير 
تقبلوا خالص تحياتي*

----------


## ابو لاما

*اليورو دولار قطع خط المنتصف في الاربعة ساعات للاعلئ هو للشراء الان رقميا يمكن ان نرئ هبوط حتئ 1.3250 لذلك نحتاط انا لن ادخل اكتفيت بارباح الامس سانتظر الاسبوع القادم للدخول شراء من نقطة جيدة في اليورو دولار حتئ 1.3250 ان شاء الله بوقف صغير خمسين نقطة فقط 
الئ الشارت 
تقبلوا خالص تحياتي*

----------


## Gaith Bajbouj

> * 
> هلا عزيزي يكون عندك مؤشر ناقص مؤشر الزمن يعتمد علئ ال cog  باستخدام التمبلت المناسب واذا لن تستخدم التمبلت تعمل تفعيل للمؤشر عن طريق allow dlls وضعت كل مؤشراتي التئ املكها اخي الكريم فوق بارك الله بك  *

 تسلم يا غالي ع الرد 
بس ما بعرف كيف بدي اعملو allow dlls 
اين بالضبط ممكن اعملها ؟؟

----------


## ابو لاما

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Gaith Bajbouj
					  تسلم يا غالي ع الرد 
بس ما بعرف كيف بدي اعملو allow dlls 
اين بالضبط ممكن اعملها ؟؟    عند سحب المؤشر علئ الشارت سيظهر لك المربع للمؤشر به مربع صغير سوي عليه تك هو 
allow dll imports
كما قي الصورة 
بس لازم تكون مؤشراتك كاملة انا وضعتها كلها في المشاركات السابقة الصفحة السابقة 
تقبل خالص تحياتي وسرني مرورك*

----------


## Gaith Bajbouj

> *
>  عند سحب المؤشر علئ الشارت سيظهر لك المربع للمؤشر به مربع صغير سوي عليه تك هو 
> allow dll imports
> كما قي الصورة 
> بس لازم تكون مؤشراتك كاملة انا وضعتها كلها في المشاركات السابقة الصفحة السابقة 
> تقبل خالص تحياتي وسرني مرورك*

 فعلت الامر لكن للاسف لا تظهر الشموع في المؤشر فقط الخطوط  
ما السبب برأيك ؟؟ :016:

----------


## ابو لاما

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Gaith Bajbouj
					  فعلت الامر لكن للاسف لا تظهر الشموع في المؤشر فقط الخطوط  
ما السبب برأيك ؟؟    هل وضعت المؤشرات كاملة مؤشر ال cog  ومؤشر الزمن معه الاثنين غريبة بصراحة انا تظهر عندي ربما هذا التحديث الاخير للمنصة الميتاتريدر ولا يعمل معه مؤشر الزمن كما اسلفت ضع كل المؤشرات ال cog  ومؤشر الزمن ثم اسحب مؤشر الزمن علئ الشارت واذا كانت منصتك محدثة التحديث الاخير استخدم منصة اخرئ كمنصة التريد من الفوركس alforex.com 
تقبل خالص تحياتي*

----------


## Gaith Bajbouj

> *
>  هل وضعت المؤشرات كاملة مؤشر ال cog  ومؤشر الزمن معه الاثنين غريبة بصراحة انا تظهر عندي ربما هذا التحديث الاخير للمنصة الميتاتريدر ولا يعمل معه مؤشر الزمن كما اسلفت ضع كل المؤشرات ال cog  ومؤشر الزمن ثم اسحب مؤشر الزمن علئ الشارت واذا كانت منصتك محدثة التحديث الاخير استخدم منصة اخرئ كمنصة التريد من الفوركس alforex.com 
> تقبل خالص تحياتي*

 نعم وضعت التمبلت كله وفعلت الخيار ولكن للاسف ايضا لم يظهر شي  :Doh:

----------


## ابو لاما

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Gaith Bajbouj
					  نعم وضعت التمبلت كله وفعلت الخيار ولكن للاسف ايضا لم يظهر شي    اتفضل عزيزي غيث هذه المؤشرات من دون التمبلت جرب وشوف ايش يحصل 
تقبل خالص تحياتي*

----------


## كتكوت

اخى عرابى
جازاك الله خير على مجهودك
لو تكرمت اضافه خاصيه التبيه الصوتى عند ملامسه السعر للمستويات لسهوله المتابعه
المؤشرات بالمرفقات
تحياتى

----------


## ابو لاما

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كتكوت
					  اخى عرابى
جازاك الله خير على مجهودك
لو تكرمت اضافه خاصيه التبيه الصوتى عند ملامسه السعر للمستويات لسهوله المتابعه
المؤشرات بالمرفقات
تحياتى   المؤشرات بها هذه الخاصية جاهزة لا تحتاج لتعديل وانا لا اعرف كيف ابرمجها بالضبط اعرف كيف اغير الارقام وفقط وبعض الاشياء البسيطة
تقبل خالص تحياتي*

----------


## Gaith Bajbouj

> * 
> اتفضل عزيزي غيث هذه المؤشرات من دون التمبلت جرب وشوف ايش يحصل 
> تقبل خالص تحياتي*

 والله للاسف ايضا لم يظهر شي ابدا ،انا جربتها لما كان السوق مقفل ما ظهر شي قلت استنى تا يفتح السوق وايضا نفس الشيء
وجربتها على اكثر من منصة ولم تظهر الشموع 
طب ما رأيك ان تعطيني مؤشر غير هذا لكن بنفس جودة عمله ووظيفته ؟؟ 
تحياتي وآسف عم بعذبك معي  :Cry Smile:

----------


## كتكوت

> * 
> المؤشرات بها هذه الخاصية جاهزة لا تحتاج لتعديل وانا لا اعرف كيف ابرمجها بالضبط اعرف كيف اغير الارقام وفقط وبعض الاشياء البسيطة
> تقبل خالص تحياتي*

 شكرا اخى عرابى
لكن المؤشرات ليس بها خاصيه التبيه وليس بها اعدادات
 خانه الاعدادات تكون فى ال input
و هو غير موجود بالاعدادات فقط تستطيع التحكم بالالوان و الخطوط 
تحياتى

----------


## ابو لاما

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Gaith Bajbouj
					  والله للاسف ايضا لم يظهر شي ابدا ،انا جربتها لما كان السوق مقفل ما ظهر شي قلت استنى تا يفتح السوق وايضا نفس الشيء
وجربتها على اكثر من منصة ولم تظهر الشموع 
طب ما رأيك ان تعطيني مؤشر غير هذا لكن بنفس جودة عمله ووظيفته ؟؟ 
تحياتي وآسف عم بعذبك معي     ا
بصراحة غريبة جدا يا اخي غيث انا تعمل عندي ليس لدي مؤشرات اخرئ غير الموجودة بالموضوع هنا حالو استخربما ان حددم منصة التريد من alforexcom لا بد ان تعمل انا تعمل عندي 
نبهتني تنبيه خطير اني ما احدث المنصات لربما ان حدثتها لا تعمل وقتها 
تقبل خالص تحياتي*

----------


## ابو لاما

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كتكوت
					  شكرا اخى عرابى
لكن المؤشرات ليس بها خاصيه التبيه وليس بها اعدادات
 خانه الاعدادات تكون فى ال input
و هو غير موجود بالاعدادات فقط تستطيع التحكم بالالوان و الخطوط 
تحياتى   اظن اخي اني عدلت فيها والغيت خاصية التنبيه  ان شاء الله اجهز لك مؤشرات اخرئ عما قريب اذا وجدتها جاهزة بالتنبيه 
 انا الان مريض جدا حمئ والتهاب بالصدر وبالكاد اصحو نائم معظم الوقت اعطيني فرصة حتئ استرد صحتي واجهز لك المؤشرات 
تقبلوا خالص تحياتي*

----------


## كتكوت

> * 
> اظن اخي اني عدلت فيها والغيت خاصية التنبيه  ان شاء الله اجهز لك مؤشرات اخرئ عما قريب اذا وجدتها جاهزة بالتنبيه 
>  انا الان مريض جدا حمئ والتهاب بالصدر وبالكاد اصحو نائم معظم الوقت اعطيني فرصة حتئ استرد صحتي واجهز لك المؤشرات 
> تقبلوا خالص تحياتي*

  الف سلامه عليك اخى عرابى
ترجع متعافى و احسن ان شاء الرحمن
جازاك الله الف خير
تحياتى

----------


## Gaith Bajbouj

> *
>  ا
> بصراحة غريبة جدا يا اخي غيث انا تعمل عندي ليس لدي مؤشرات اخرئ غير الموجودة بالموضوع هنا حالو استخربما ان حددم منصة التريد من alforexcom لا بد ان تعمل انا تعمل عندي 
> نبهتني تنبيه خطير اني ما احدث المنصات لربما ان حدثتها لا تعمل وقتها 
> تقبل خالص تحياتي*

 الحمدلله وجدت مؤشر يشتغل عندي
جزاك الله ما قصرت والله يشفيك 
تحياتي

----------


## ابو لاما

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كتكوت
					  الف سلامه عليك اخى عرابى
ترجع متعافى و احسن ان شاء الرحمن
جازاك الله الف خير
تحياتى   بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم وشكرا لدعائك لي ان شا ءالله قريبا اضع لك مؤشرات بتبيه صوتي ان شاء الله 
تقبل خالص تحياتي        المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Gaith Bajbouj
					  الحمدلله وجدت مؤشر يشتغل عندي
جزاك الله ما قصرت والله يشفيك 
تحياتي    الحمدلله انك وجدت ما تريد اخي غيث بارك الله بك وشكرا لوضعه هنا وشكرا لدعائك لي عزيزي فانا في امس الحاجة له 
تقبل خالص تحياتي*

----------


## ابو لاما

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كتكوت
					  الف سلامه عليك اخى عرابى
ترجع متعافى و احسن ان شاء الرحمن
جازاك الله الف خير
تحياتى   هلا عزيزي جهزت لك هذه المؤشرات شوفها يتلبي طلبك او لا 
تقبل خالص تحياتي*

----------


## كتكوت

اخى عرابى
المؤشرات مختلفه عن الموجودة فى المشاركه5179
ارتاخ الان انت مريض لا تتعب نفسك الان
استطيع الانتظار 
تتحسن صحتك اولا و فى وقت فراغك ضيف على المؤشرات التنبيه اللى رفعتها لك
اشكرك لاهتمامك
تحياتى

----------


## ابو لاما

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كتكوت
					  اخى عرابى
المؤشرات مختلفه عن الموجودة فى المشاركه5179
ارتاخ الان انت مريض لا تتعب نفسك الان
استطيع الانتظار 
تتحسن صحتك اولا و فى وقت فراغك ضيف على المؤشرات التنبيه اللى رفعتها لك
اشكرك لاهتمامك
تحياتى   صدقت اني مريض انا ما انتبهت ان شاء الله اضبط لك مؤشراتك اعطيني شوية وقت وشكرا لك
تقبل خالص تحياتي*

----------


## alsiddiqi92

> الحمدلله وجدت مؤشر يشتغل عندي
> جزاك الله ما قصرت والله يشفيك 
> تحياتي

  
## جزاك الله كل الخير وبارك الله فيك انا صار لي دهر ادور مؤشر التايمنق وكل ما احط واحد مب راضي يشتغل وانته جبته لي بارز  :Cry Smile:  الله يبشرك بالجنة  :Hands:

----------


## ابو لاما

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة alsiddiqi92
					  ## جزاك الله كل الخير وبارك الله فيك انا صار لي دهر ادور مؤشر التايمنق وكل ما احط واحد مب راضي يشتغل وانته جبته لي بارز  الله يبشرك بالجنة    المؤشر ممتاز جدا انا جربته الان واضفته لاستراتيجيتي بارك الله باخينا غيث اغاث الجميع والحمدلله
تقبلوا خالص تحياتي*

----------


## alsiddiqi92

اي والله انقذنا جزاه الله خير بس مادري شبلاه المؤشر لما احطه على فريم 4 ساعات يختفي

----------


## china

كيفك اخي عرابي طمني عنك ؟؟

----------


## ابو لاما

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة china
					  كيفك اخي عرابي طمني عنك ؟؟   هلا عزيزي شاينا الحمدلله بخير  اودعت مبلغ صغير الاسبوع الماضئ وحققت 220% ارباح حتئ الان في خمسة ايام متاجرة يومين الاسبوع الماضئ وثلاثة ايام الاسبوع هذا سحبت جزء من الارباح بانتظار الارباح المفروض انها ما تتاخر اكثر من 24 ساعة نشوف ايش يحصل اول مرة اسحب من هذا الوسيط  قلت اجربوا عندو سحب فوري ل24 ساعة ههههههههههههه الحمدلله انا بالف خير كيف حالك انت ان شاء الله تكون بخير يا رب وايش اخبار الجروب شائفك غائب وطولت انا كنت مريض قليلا برغم المرض كافحت جيدا في الايام السابقة 
تقبل خالص تحياتي انت والجروب*

----------


## alsiddiqi92

لابأس طهور ان شاء الله اجر وعافية استاذ عرابي  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابو لاما

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة alsiddiqi92
					  لابأس طهور ان شاء الله اجر وعافية استاذ عرابي    جزاك الله الف خير اخي الكريم الصديق بصراحة كله هين ويهون الا الناخير في السحب لا ينطاق من الشركات  
بارك الله بك وجزاك الف خير تقبل خالص تحياتي*

----------


## ابو راجي

اخ عرابي ما رايك بالباوند

----------


## ابو لاما

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو راجي
					  اخ عرابي ما رايك بالباوند   هلا عزيزي ابو راجي بصراحة شوفت لك حسب استراتيجية مركز الثقل وبيع صريح فئ اليومي تجابهه مقاومة في الاربعة ساعات لكن الافضل البيع باهداف تصل الئ 1.5230 
تقبل خالص تحياتي*

----------


## ابــ آدم ــو

*صباح الفل ياصحبى
اخبارك ايه؟
الف سلامه عليك ياباشا*

----------


## ابو لاما

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابــ آدم ــو
					  صباح الفل ياصحبى
اخبارك ايه؟
الف سلامه عليك ياباشا   هلا وغلا بحبيبي ابو ادم نورت الموضوع والله كنت عايز اكتب لك في موضوعك بس عارفك مشغول اوي جدا مع الاوضاع في مصر ان شاء الله الشر راح بره وبعيد يا رب والامور تمشي للاحسن انا الحمدلله بخير والف عافية والحمدلله عايز  مصر تهدئ شوية عشان اجي زيارة لحبايبي هناك وانت منهم طبعا هههههههههههه 
انا لو مني اجي ما اخاف بس الاهل رافضين حبيبي ابو ادم اخبارك ايه انت ان شاء الله تكون بخير واخبار ادم ايه سلم لي عليه يا عزيزي ان شاء الله يكبر كدا في العز زي ابوه يا رب 
متابعك والله وعارف انك مش في مزاج مود للمضاربة من حقك والله ربنا عالم باني كمان منزعج وفي الجزيرة والعربية علئ طول متابع الاخبار وفي الفيس بوك كمان ايوا نسيت اقول مبروك للاسد مبارك شدة وزالت والحمدلله دا راجل بطل يتعمل فيه كدا بكيت بعد حكم البراءة من حبي له الرجل دا بركة سابها من هنا والبلاوي الزرقاء طلعت من هنا ان شاء الله تهون وترجع الامور زي زمان رب 
تقبل خالص تحياتي*

----------


## ابو لاما

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عرابي
					   
هلا عزيزي ابو راجي بصراحة شوفت لك حسب استراتيجية مركز الثقل وبيع صريح فئ اليومي تجابهه مقاومة في الاربعة ساعات لكن الافضل البيع باهداف تصل الئ 1.5230 
تقبل خالص تحياتي    الوقف يا ابو راجي للبيع 1.5670  في حالة الرغبة في الشراء السعر الحالي مناسب بوقف صغير نسبيا 20 نقطة وهدف لا يتعدئ خمسين نقطة 
تقبل خالص تحياتي*

----------


## ابــ آدم ــو

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عرابي
					    هلا وغلا بحبيبي ابو ادم نورت الموضوع والله كنت عايز اكتب لك في موضوعك بس عارفك مشغول اوي جدا مع الاوضاع في مصر ان شاء الله الشر راح بره وبعيد يا رب والامور تمشي للاحسن انا الحمدلله بخير والف عافية والحمدلله عايز مصر تهدئ شوية عشان اجي زيارة لحبايبي هناك وانت منهم طبعا هههههههههههه  انا لو مني اجي ما اخاف بس الاهل رافضين حبيبي ابو ادم اخبارك ايه انت ان شاء الله تكون بخير واخبار ادم ايه سلم لي عليه يا عزيزي ان شاء الله يكبر كدا في العز زي ابوه يا رب  متابعك والله وعارف انك مش في مزاج مود للمضاربة من حقك والله ربنا عالم باني كمان منزعج وفي الجزيرة والعربية علئ طول متابع الاخبار وفي الفيس بوك كمان ايوا نسيت اقول مبروك للاسد مبارك شدة وزالت والحمدلله دا راجل بطل يتعمل فيه كدا بكيت بعد حكم البراءة من حبي له الرجل دا بركة سابها من هنا والبلاوي الزرقاء طلعت من هنا ان شاء الله تهون وترجع الامور زي زمان رب  تقبل خالص تحياتي     حبيبى والله 
ان شاء الله دايما تبقا بخير
تنورنا ياصحبى ان شاء الله 
يعنى ان شاء الله الامور تدريجيا بتبقا افضل والموضوع بينحصر فى مناطق معينه بس باذن الله خير
وهستناك بمصر باذن الله واشيلك على راسى ياباشا
صباحك زى الفل*

----------


## ابو لاما

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابــ آدم ــو
					  
 حبيبى والله 
ان شاء الله دايما تبقا بخير
تنورنا ياصحبى ان شاء الله 
يعنى ان شاء الله الامور تدريجيا بتبقا افضل والموضوع بينحصر فى مناطق معينه بس باذن الله خير
وهستناك بمصر باذن الله واشيلك على راسى ياباشا
صباحك زى الفل   صباحك زي الورد عزيزي وعارفك ما يتقصر  ان شاء الله ربنا يهون زي ما قلت والامر ينحصر الجماعة متعودين انتو بس ما تتنازلوا هههههههههههه  
تقبل خالص تحياتي*

----------


## ابــ آدم ــو

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عرابي
					    صباحك زي الورد عزيزي وعارفك ما يتقصر ان شاء الله ربنا يهون زي ما قلت والامر ينحصر الجماعة متعودين انتو بس ما تتنازلوا هههههههههههه  تقبل خالص تحياتي    حبيبى الله يخليك
متخافش علينا البلد كلها رجاله بس ان شاء الله ربنا يسهلها والموضوع يخلص فى اسرع وقت علشان كفايا خساير فى الارواح وغيره
وربنا يهدى الجميع
المهم خلينا فى الفوركس ياصحبى ^_**

----------


## ابو لاما

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابــ آدم ــو
					  
حبيبى الله يخليك
متخافش علينا البلد كلها رجاله بس ان شاء الله ربنا يسهلها والموضوع يخلص فى اسرع وقت علشان كفايا خساير فى الارواح وغيره
وربنا يهدى الجميع
المهم خلينا فى الفوركس ياصحبى ^_*   طيب الحمدلله  كلامك صح نركز في الفوركس احسن 
انا الحمدلله ماشي كويس جدا ما شاء الله تبارك الله طريقتي الرقمية مع مركز الثقل عملت شغل جامد الاسبوع الفات والاسبوع دا 
تقبل خالص تحياتي*

----------


## use.gold

السلام عليكم  
أخي عرابي جزاك الله خير على مجهودك  
ممكن تحليلك لليورو ين ... 
وشكرا ..

----------


## ابو لاما

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة use.gold
					  السلام عليكم  
أخي عرابي جزاك الله خير على مجهودك  
ممكن تحليلك لليورو ين ... 
وشكرا ..   هلا اخوئ السلام عليكم 
اليورو كنت داخل عليه شراء وخرجت بارباحي متوقع له ان يزور حتئ 132 من هناك ما اقدر احدد لك لان التحليل الجديد لم اعمله بعد لكن الحمدلله اخذت رزقي منه اليوم 
بصراحة ما صرت احب اضع نظرات وتوصيات عشان اذا اخطاءت ما تاثر في حساب احد من الاعزاء علي لكن ان شاء الله اليوم مع الافتتاح لليوم الجديد اضع التحليل الكامل المتوقع لحركة الغد 
تقبل خالص تحياتي*

----------


## ابو لاما

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عرابي
					   
هلا اخوئ السلام عليكم 
اليورو كنت داخل عليه شراء وخرجت بارباحي متوقع له ان يزور حتئ 132 من هناك ما اقدر احدد لك لان التحليل الجديد لم اعمله بعد لكن الحمدلله اخذت رزقي منه اليوم 
بصراحة ما صرت احب اضع نظرات وتوصيات عشان اذا اخطاءت ما تاثر في حساب احد من الاعزاء علي لكن ان شاء الله اليوم مع الافتتاح لليوم الجديد اضع التحليل الكامل المتوقع لحركة الغد 
تقبل خالص تحياتي    اخواني اعتذر عن وضع التحليل اليوم بالليل لظروف خارجة عن اردتي 
تقبلوا خالص تحياتي*

----------


## use.gold

> * 
> اخواني اعتذر عن وضع التحليل اليوم بالليل لظروف خارجة عن اردتي 
> تقبلوا خالص تحياتي*

  
الله يعطيك العافيه 
وجزاك الله خير 
ولست مضطرا للإعتذار فلكل مشاغله 
ومتى ما فرغت واستطعت ان تحلله فافعل 
وشكرا ..

----------


## مروان2

السلام عليكم
انا جديد بالموضوع و هو ما شاء الله وصل 348 صفحة يلزمني سنة تصفح وقراءة ههه
ارجو مدي بالمؤشرات اللي  تستخدمونها وطريقة العمل والله يبارك  فيكم

----------


## ابو لاما

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة use.gold
					  الله يعطيك العافيه 
وجزاك الله خير 
ولست مضطرا للإعتذار فلكل مشاغله 
ومتى ما فرغت واستطعت ان تحلله فافعل 
وشكرا ..   الله يعافيك عزيزي يعلم الله ما زلت في فترة نقاهة ونائم معظم الوقت 
تقبلوا خالص تحياتي         المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مروان2
					  السلام عليكم
انا جديد بالموضوع و هو ما شاء الله وصل 348 صفحة يلزمني سنة تصفح وقراءة ههه
ارجو مدي بالمؤشرات اللي  تستخدمونها وطريقة العمل والله يبارك  فيكم   السلام عليكم اخي الكريم المؤشرات في الصفحات السابقة والشرح سهل ايضاء في الموضوع انا الان في فترة نقاهة اعتذر لا استطيع الشرح الان علئ العموم النظام سهل جدا واجتهد قليلا فقط وان شاء الله تستفيد 
تقبل خالص تحياتي*

----------


## foreeex

السلام عليكم
هل يوجد ملف وورد او بى دى اف لشرح طريقة مركز الثقل؟
و الطريقة الرقمية اللى بتقول عليها؟
وما نسبة نجاحهم؟

----------


## ابو لاما

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة foreeex
					  السلام عليكم
هل يوجد ملف وورد او بى دى اف لشرح طريقة مركز الثقل؟
و الطريقة الرقمية اللى بتقول عليها؟
وما نسبة نجاحهم؟   هلا عزيزي بما انك انضممت وصرتم صوتين  ساضع شرح لفرصة سريعة الان بالنسبة للطريقة الرقمية سوف ارفع الموضوع واشرح ايضاء فيها مثال 
انتظر المثال الان بالنسبة لنسبة النجاح نسبة النجاح عالية اخي الكريم اذا التزمت بالقوانين وقولعد الطريقة 
تقبلوا خالص تحياتي*

----------


## ابو لاما

*المثال الان الباوند دولار فريم الاربعة ساعات بيع واضح ارتداد من حد علو ومؤشر الزمن معطي فرط شراء 
الئ الشارت الرجاء الدخول ديمو فقط 
تقبلوا خالص تحياتي*

----------


## ابو لاما

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عرابي
					  المثال الان الباوند دولار فريم الاربعة ساعات بيع واضح ارتداد من حد علو ومؤشر الزمن معطي فرط شراء 
الئ الشارت الرجاء الدخول ديمو فقط 
تقبلوا خالص تحياتي     هبط الباوند دولار حوالئ 10 - 20 نقطة للان منذ وضع النظرة السابقة كما رايتم الاستراتيجية سهلة جدا وناجحة لحدا كبير ما زلنا ننتظر المزيد من الهبوط
تقبلوا خالص تحياتي*

----------


## ابو لاما

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مروان2
					  السلام عليكم
انا جديد بالموضوع و هو ما شاء الله وصل 348 صفحة يلزمني سنة تصفح وقراءة ههه
ارجو مدي بالمؤشرات اللي  تستخدمونها وطريقة العمل والله يبارك  فيكم    تفضل هذه المؤشرات مع التمبلت الطريقة سهلة بيع من المستويات العليا مع فرط شراء في مؤشر الزمن وشراء من المستويات السفلية مع فرط بيع في مؤشر الزمن 
راجع باقي الموضوع والمثال الذئ وضعته لفهم اكبر للطريقة واشتغل ديمو 
تقبل خالص تحياتي*

----------


## ابو لاما

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عرابي
					  المثال الان الباوند دولار فريم الاربعة ساعات بيع واضح ارتداد من حد علو ومؤشر الزمن معطي فرط شراء 
الئ الشارت الرجاء الدخول ديمو فقط 
تقبلوا خالص تحياتي    انخفض الباوند دولار حوالئ 45 نقطة من نقطة دخولنا سوف نخرج بارباحنا الان لانه ارتد من حد سفلئ قد يشكل مقاومة 
لكن في اليومي الطريق ما زال هابط لكن نحن الان في نهاية يوم نخرج افضل*

----------


## ابو لاما

*في احد متابع معي الباوند دولار*

----------


## مروان2

> *
>  تفضل هذه المؤشرات مع التمبلت الطريقة سهلة بيع من المستويات العليا مع فرط شراء في مؤشر الزمن وشراء من المستويات السفلية مع فرط بيع في مؤشر الزمن 
> راجع باقي الموضوع والمثال الذئ وضعته لفهم اكبر للطريقة واشتغل ديمو 
> تقبل خالص تحياتي*

 بارك الله فيك
يطلعلي هذا الرسم

----------


## ابو لاما

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مروان2
					  بارك الله فيك
يطلعلي هذا الرسم     ممتاز اخي الكريم المنصة تختلف المنصة التئ اعتمدها هي منصة التريد من alforex.com  هي المعتمدة لدي غريبة مؤشر الزمن لا يظهر يوجد مؤشر زمن في الموضوع وضعه الاخ غيث تجده في الصفحات السابقة ابحث عنه بصراحة احترت النظام عندي شغال وعند الجميع مؤشر الزمن لا يظهر شئ غريب بصراحة 
تقبل خالص تحياتي*

----------


## مروان2

> * 
> ممتاز اخي الكريم المنصة تختلف المنصة التئ اعتمدها هي منصة التريد من alforex.com  هي المعتمدة لدي غريبة مؤشر الزمن لا يظهر يوجد مؤشر زمن في الموضوع وضعه الاخ غيث تجده في الصفحات السابقة ابحث عنه بصراحة احترت النظام عندي شغال وعند الجميع مؤشر الزمن لا يظهر شئ غريب بصراحة 
> تقبل خالص تحياتي*

 اذا استخدمت تمبلت 4e1t   تظهر نفس الرسمة و  معاها مؤشرين  زمني  واحد فيه الاسهم البضاء و واحد فيه  اسهم خضراء وحمراء
وتمبلت blackhorse نفس  الشيء لكن فقط  الاسهم  البيضاء 
ماذا استعمل ؟
فيه رابط فيديو يشرح كيفية  التعامل  مع   المؤشرات او رسم  توضيحي ؟

----------


## ابو لاما

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مروان2
					  اذا استخدمت تمبلت 4e1t   تظهر نفس الرسمة و  معاها مؤشرين  زمني  واحد فيه الاسهم البضاء و واحد فيه  اسهم خضراء وحمراء
وتمبلت blackhorse نفس  الشيء لكن فقط  الاسهم  البيضاء 
ماذا استعمل ؟
فيه رابط فيديو يشرح كيفية  التعامل  مع   المؤشرات او رسم  توضيحي ؟   استخدم تمبلت 4ei1  بالنسبة للشرح تابع البرنامج ديمو وهو سهل جدا بيع مع المستويات العليا واشتري مع المستويات السفلئ انظر للقالب الزمن الاعلئ لتحديد اتجاه الترند الحالئ 
تقبل خالص تحياتي*

----------


## كتكوت

حمدالله على السلامه اخى عرابى
ان شاء الله تكون احسن
ياريت اضافه التبيه للمؤشرات فى المشاركه 5179
جازاك الله خير

----------


## ابو لاما

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كتكوت
					  حمدالله على السلامه اخى عرابى
ان شاء الله تكون احسن
ياريت اضافه التبيه للمؤشرات فى المشاركه 5179
جازاك الله خير   اخي تقدم بطلبك لاحد المبرمجين المحترفين ليقوموا باضافة التنبيه بارك الله بك 
تقبل خالص تحياتي*

----------


## كتكوت

جازاك الله خير

----------


## مجدي المجد

> * 
> المؤشر ممتاز جدا انا جربته الان واضفته لاستراتيجيتي بارك الله باخينا غيث اغاث الجميع والحمدلله
> تقبلوا خالص تحياتي*

 هلا يا امير ممكن تعيد رفع المؤشر المذكور واعذرني ياغالي اذا ازعجتك لاني متابع جميع مواضيعك ومعجب باساليبك في الفوركس ربنا يوفقك

----------


## ابو لاما

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كتكوت
					  جازاك الله خير   الله يجزاك خير        المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدي المجد
					  هلا يا امير ممكن تعيد رفع المؤشر المذكور واعذرني ياغالي اذا ازعجتك لاني متابع جميع مواضيعك ومعجب باساليبك في الفوركس ربنا يوفقك   اتفضل اخي الكريم وبارك الله بك
تقبل خالص تحياتي*

----------


## foreeex

شكرا يا باشا عالرد  :Regular Smile: 
لكى احمل التمبليت و المؤشرات احملهم من الصفحة الاولى؟
ولا هل هناك تمبليت محدث و مؤشرات محدثة عن اللى فى الصفحة الاولى؟

----------


## ابو لاما

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة foreeex
					  شكرا يا باشا عالرد 
لكى احمل التمبليت و المؤشرات احملهم من الصفحة الاولى؟
ولا هل هناك تمبليت محدث و مؤشرات محدثة عن اللى فى الصفحة الاولى؟   الصفحة السابقة بها النظام اخي الكريم 
تقبل خالص تحياتي*

----------


## DODGE

> *
>  تفضل هذه المؤشرات مع التمبلت الطريقة سهلة بيع من المستويات العليا مع فرط شراء في مؤشر الزمن وشراء من المستويات السفلية مع فرط بيع في مؤشر الزمن 
> راجع باقي الموضوع والمثال الذئ وضعته لفهم اكبر للطريقة واشتغل ديمو 
> تقبل خالص تحياتي*

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تم تحميل المؤشرااات على منصه التريد  
ولم تعمل انظر

----------


## ابو لاما

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة DODGE
					  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تم تحميل المؤشرااات على منصه التريد  
ولم تعمل انظر     هذا التحديث الجديد للمنصات لا يعمل معه النظام  اظن هكذا نزل المنصة ولا تحدثها 
تقبل خالص تحياتي*

----------


## ابو لاما

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة DODGE
					  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تم تحميل المؤشرااات على منصه التريد  
ولم تعمل انظر     او التمبلت لا يعمل اضف المؤشرات بنفسك 
تقبل خالص تحياتي*

----------


## fadyvictor

عندى اقتراح, لقد قمت بعمل مؤشر correlation , و الاقتراح كالاتى :
مثلا لو يوجد فرصة شراء قويه على الاسترلينى دولار فى هذه الحاله ساقوم بفتح مؤشر الcorrelation  و ارى الازواج التى لها corr فى نفس الاتجاه و نقوم بفتح ايضا صفقات شراء لهذه الازواج , و بالنسبه للازواج التى لها corr  عكس الاتجاه نقوم بفتح صفقات بيع لهذه الازواج.
للامانه اليوم فقط قمت باول تجربه لهذا المؤشر مع center of gravity , حيث قمت بفتح صفقات على 12 زوج فى نفس الوقت , و اكتفيت بصافى ربح 100 نقطه لانى اول مره اجربها فخفت السعر يعكس عليا.
مرفق لسيادتكم المؤشر فى المرفقات, و ساكون شاكر اذا قام الاعضاء الكرام بدمج استراتيجية السيد الفاضل ابو عون و مؤشر ال correlation حتى نصل سويا الى افضل الاعدادات و النتائج.

----------


## ابو لاما

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة fadyvictor
					  عندى اقتراح, لقد قمت بعمل مؤشر correlation , و الاقتراح كالاتى :
مثلا لو يوجد فرصة شراء قويه على الاسترلينى دولار فى هذه الحاله ساقوم بفتح مؤشر الcorrelation  و ارى الازواج التى لها corr فى نفس الاتجاه و نقوم بفتح ايضا صفقات شراء لهذه الازواج , و بالنسبه للازواج التى لها corr  عكس الاتجاه نقوم بفتح صفقات بيع لهذه الازواج.
للامانه اليوم فقط قمت باول تجربه لهذا المؤشر مع center of gravity , حيث قمت بفتح صفقات على 12 زوج فى نفس الوقت , و اكتفيت بصافى ربح 100 نقطه لانى اول مره اجربها فخفت السعر يعكس عليا.
مرفق لسيادتكم المؤشر فى المرفقات, و ساكون شاكر اذا قام الاعضاء الكرام بدمج استراتيجية السيد الفاضل ابو عون و مؤشر ال correlation حتى نصل سويا الى افضل الاعدادات و النتائج.   ما شاء الله تبارك الله  اخي الكريم 
الكوريليشن والمتاجرة عبره فن ممتاز ويقي الحساب من المارجن كول بدات به منذ زمن وبالفعل بطريقة مركز الثقل لكن بصراحة لم اتقدم فيه لانني اخترت طريق الصفقة الواحدة والربح الواحد من دون فتح عدة صفقات اتمنئ ان يتعاون معك من يجد في نفسه المقدرة لذلك انا بصراحة منشغل بتطوير طرق اخرئ رقمية ومتابعتها في عدة نواحي وبدات الاتجه للاسهم اكثر والابتعاد عن الفوركس الا لدراسة السوق والحركة لذلك اتمنئ ان يتعاون معك الاخوان وشكرا لك مرة اخرئ 
تقبل خالص تحياتي انت والاخوة زوار الموضوع*

----------


## fadyvictor

> * 
> ما شاء الله تبارك الله  اخي الكريم 
> الكوريليشن والمتاجرة عبره فن ممتاز ويقي الحساب من المارجن كول بدات به منذ زمن وبالفعل بطريقة مركز الثقل لكن بصراحة لم اتقدم فيه لانني اخترت طريق الصفقة الواحدة والربح الواحد من دون فتح عدة صفقات اتمنئ ان يتعاون معك من يجد في نفسه المقدرة لذلك انا بصراحة منشغل بتطوير طرق اخرئ رقمية ومتابعتها في عدة نواحي وبدات الاتجه للاسهم اكثر والابتعاد عن الفوركس الا لدراسة السوق والحركة لذلك اتمنئ ان يتعاون معك الاخوان وشكرا لك مرة اخرئ 
> تقبل خالص تحياتي انت والاخوة زوار الموضوع*

 
الف شكر على اهتمام حضرتك بالرد على الموضوع.

----------


## ابو لاما

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة fadyvictor
					  الف شكر على اهتمام حضرتك بالرد على الموضوع.   والله يا اخي انه واجبي ان ارد وانا لا تعرفوني برغم كلامي الكثير الا انني حيي اي استحي بشدة واتردد كثيرا في الرد لذلك اختار اوقات يكون المنتدئ فاضي ولا يوجد احد حتئ ارد واكتب براحتي لست من النوع المشاغب المحادث كثير الجدل والكلام في ما لا ينفع اتمنئ لكم التوفيق جميعا 
تقبل خالص تحياتي*

----------


## fadyvictor

عندى ملحوظه برجاء افادتى اذا كانت صحيحه ام لا :
مثلا لتحقيق شرط بيع اولا يجب ان تكون خطوط مركز الثقل تشير للاسفل, و كما هو معروف يجب ان يصل السعر الى الخط الاحمر العلوى و لكنى لاحظت انه اذا تم التعامل مع الخطوط العلويه و السفليه كما يتم التعامل مع الترندات, فعندما يصل السعر الى ترند فبناء على قوة الترند يمكن توقع اذا كان السعر سيكسر الترند او يرتد منه , فى حالتنا هذه عندما يصل السعر الى الخط الاحمر العلوى قبل دخول صفقة بيع سنقوم بمراجعة قوة الخط , فاذا ارتد منه السعر اكثر من مره فهذا يعنى انه مقاومه قويه , و ذلك موضح فى الشكل رقم 1, اما اذا لم يرتد السعر مسبقا من الخط الاحمر فقد يستمر السعر فى الصعود كما فى الشكل رقم 2.
و اعتقد ذلك يفسر لماذا المؤشر يقوم باعادة رسم نفسه و ذلك لانه يظبط نفسه للحصول على افضل نقاط دعوم و مقاومات و ذلك باستخدام خطوط دورانيه.
اتمنى ان يكون استنتاجى صحيح لانى اعتقد ذلك سيزيد من دقة الصفقات و خاصة عند استخدام الكوريليشن للخروج بافضل ربح باقل مخاطره

----------


## ابو لاما

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة fadyvictor
					  عندى ملحوظه برجاء افادتى اذا كانت صحيحه ام لا :
مثلا لتحقيق شرط بيع اولا يجب ان تكون خطوط مركز الثقل تشير للاسفل, و كما هو معروف يجب ان يصل السعر الى الخط الاحمر العلوى و لكنى لاحظت انه اذا تم التعامل مع الخطوط العلويه و السفليه كما يتم التعامل مع الترندات, فعندما يصل السعر الى ترند فبناء على قوة الترند يمكن توقع اذا كان السعر سيكسر الترند او يرتد منه , فى حالتنا هذه عندما يصل السعر الى الخط الاحمر العلوى قبل دخول صفقة بيع سنقوم بمراجعة قوة الخط , فاذا ارتد منه السعر اكثر من مره فهذا يعنى انه مقاومه قويه , و ذلك موضح فى الشكل رقم 1, اما اذا لم يرتد السعر مسبقا من الخط الاحمر فقد يستمر السعر فى الصعود كما فى الشكل رقم 2.
و اعتقد ذلك يفسر لماذا المؤشر يقوم باعادة رسم نفسه و ذلك لانه يظبط نفسه للحصول على افضل نقاط دعوم و مقاومات و ذلك باستخدام خطوط دورانيه.
اتمنى ان يكون استنتاجى صحيح لانى اعتقد ذلك سيزيد من دقة الصفقات و خاصة عند استخدام الكوريليشن للخروج بافضل ربح باقل مخاطره   شوف اخي لا تدخل صفقة الا بعد ان تقطع خط المنتصف صعودا او هبوطا هذه قاعدة 
ايضاء انظر للفريم الزمن الاكبر سيحدد لك هل ما زال هناك مجال اكبر للصعود ومواصلته او الهبوط وبالتالئ اعادة الرسم في الفريم الاصغر زمنيا 
تقبل خالص تحياتي*

----------


## fadyvictor

> * 
> شوف اخي لا تدخل صفقة الا بعد ان تقطع خط المنتصف صعودا او هبوطا هذه قاعدة 
> ايضاء انظر للفريم الزمن الاكبر سيحدد لك هل ما زال هناك مجال اكبر للصعود ومواصلته او الهبوط وبالتالئ اعادة الرسم في الفريم الاصغر زمنيا 
> تقبل خالص تحياتي*

 متشكر على الرد, استاذن حضرتك توضح النقطه دى بصور

----------


## ابو لاما

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة fadyvictor
					  متشكر على الرد, استاذن حضرتك توضح النقطه دى بصور   بالسبة لخط المنتصف الان الدولار كندي قطع خط المنتصف لفوق وخط المنتصف بالاصفر والان هو شراء يدعم ذلك مؤشر الزمن 
تقبل خالص تحياتي*

----------


## ابو لاما

*هذا مثال اخر في الدولار كندي القالب الزمني السابق كان اسبوعي هذا القالب الزمني للساعة  
السعر قطع خط المنتصف لاعلئ وهكذا شراء حتئ الحد العلوي  
تقبلوا خالص تحياتي*

----------


## fadyvictor

بالامس دخلت صفقه بدمج استراتيجية مركز الثقل و الكوريليشن و تم فتح صفقات على 7 عملات مختلفه فى نفس الوقت, و لكن الربح كان 70 نقطه فقط و الدروداون 4%, قد يكون الامر يحتاج دقه اكبر فى انتقاء نقطة الدخول و تغيير period الكوريليشن و لذلك رجاء رجاء رجاء من الاعضاء الكرام مساعدتى بتجربة الاستراتيجيه و قد قمت مسبقا بارفاق مؤشر الكوريليشن , و مرفق بيان بمتاجرة الامس و مؤشر الكوريليشن مره اخرى

----------


## fadyvictor

62 نقطه جديده اليوم, يا رب حد يعبرنى  :Asvc:

----------


## fadyvictor

> *هذا مثال اخر في الدولار كندي القالب الزمني السابق كان اسبوعي هذا القالب الزمني للساعة  
> السعر قطع خط المنتصف لاعلئ وهكذا شراء حتئ الحد العلوي  
> تقبلوا خالص تحياتي*

 مش هعدل على استراتيجية حضرتك و لكنى ارى التعامل مع خطوط مركز الثقل على انها ترندات مع اختبار قوة الترند و اتجاه الترند , ذلك اكثر امانا و اكثر دقه
و لكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## fadyvictor

مرفق توضيح بالصور لدمج استراتيجية مركز الثقل + الكوريليشن :
بالنسبه للاسترالى دولار وجدت فرصة بيع قويه على فريم اربع ساعات, و كان هناك كوريليشن بينه و بين NZDUSD-AUDCAD اكبر من 85% و بالرجوع الى تشارات العملتين السابقتين و جدت ان مركز الثقل يدعم هذا الكوريليشن و اتجاه الهبوط و بذلك دخول صفقة بيع دون تردد على الازواج الثلاثه.
مرفق صور للثلاث ازواج و لكنى لم اضع مؤشر الزمن فقط لتكبير الصوره و لكنه بالطبع اساسى فى اتخاذ القرار لدخول الصفقات.

----------


## fadyvictor

هو الموضوع اتقفل؟

----------


## ابو لاما

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة fadyvictor
					  بالامس دخلت صفقه بدمج استراتيجية مركز الثقل و الكوريليشن و تم فتح صفقات على 7 عملات مختلفه فى نفس الوقت, و لكن الربح كان 70 نقطه فقط و الدروداون 4%, قد يكون الامر يحتاج دقه اكبر فى انتقاء نقطة الدخول و تغيير period الكوريليشن و لذلك رجاء رجاء رجاء من الاعضاء الكرام مساعدتى بتجربة الاستراتيجيه و قد قمت مسبقا بارفاق مؤشر الكوريليشن , و مرفق بيان بمتاجرة الامس و مؤشر الكوريليشن مره اخرى         المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة fadyvictor
					  62 نقطه جديده اليوم, يا رب حد يعبرنى          المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة fadyvictor
					  مش هعدل على استراتيجية حضرتك و لكنى ارى التعامل مع خطوط مركز الثقل على انها ترندات مع اختبار قوة الترند و اتجاه الترند , ذلك اكثر امانا و اكثر دقه
و لكم جزيل الشكر         المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة fadyvictor
					  مرفق توضيح بالصور لدمج استراتيجية مركز الثقل + الكوريليشن :
بالنسبه للاسترالى دولار وجدت فرصة بيع قويه على فريم اربع ساعات, و كان هناك كوريليشن بينه و بين NZDUSD-AUDCAD اكبر من 85% و بالرجوع الى تشارات العملتين السابقتين و جدت ان مركز الثقل يدعم هذا الكوريليشن و اتجاه الهبوط و بذلك دخول صفقة بيع دون تردد على الازواج الثلاثه.
مرفق صور للثلاث ازواج و لكنى لم اضع مؤشر الزمن فقط لتكبير الصوره و لكنه بالطبع اساسى فى اتخاذ القرار لدخول الصفقات.         المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة fadyvictor
					  هو الموضوع اتقفل؟   السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته 
بصراحة انجاز منك اخي الكريم الموضوع لم يقفل بس لا يوجد من يشارك معك لكن تاكد انهم يستفيدون لا تلتفت للامر وواصل طريقك اخئ الكريم انا لا التفت لكم متابع بل التفت لتجويد الامر الذئ اكتبه 
تعجبني طريقتك في فهم الطريقة والتعامل بها ومعاها وما شاء الله عليك 
تقبل خالص تحياتي*

----------


## fadyvictor

الفكره زى ما وضحت فى البدايه ان دمج استراتيجية حضرتك مع الكوريليشن ما زال تحت التجربه و لذلك املى فى تجاوب الاعضاء للوصول بالاستراتيجية الى افضل صورها, و بصراحه توقفت عن استخدام الاستراتيجيه لعدم وجود دعم.
الان اقوم باختبار استراتيجيه اخرى تستخدم قنوات Donchain و قمت ببرمجة متوسطات متحركه تعمل باسلوب الجيل الثالث بالاضافه الى متوسطات تعمل على اعلى قمه و اقل قاع و اغلاق اخر شمعه لعدد معين من الشموع , على عكس المتوسطات المتحركه التى تعمل على كل شمعه على حدى , و فى النهايه استخدم مؤشر مركز الثقل لتاكيد الاتجاه او تحديد قوة دعوم و مقاومات مستويات Donchain
و ان شاء الله ساقوم بارفاق الصفقات, و اصرارى على طرح الاستراتيجيه فى هذا الموضوع , لانه افضل موضوع يتحدث عن استراتيجية مركز الثقل فى المنتديات العربيه و الاجنبيه, و ايمانا منى بقوة هذا المؤشر
و فى حال اكتشافى خصائص لخطوط مركز الثقل لن اتردد لحظه فى طرحها بالموضوع و ارجو من استاذ عرابى مساندتى فى ذلك. 
مرفق صوره للفريم اليومى للدهب يوضح المؤشرات

----------


## fadyvictor

اول الملحوظات :
*اعداد المؤشر - عدد البارات = 89, درجة الفلتر = 3, الانحراف = 1.618
*الفريم اربع ساعات او يومى
الملحوظات :
* عدم دخول الصفقه الا فى اتجاه خطوط مركز الثقل
* فى حالة الصعود مثلا , اذا تقاربت الخطوط مع ميل صعودى قوى , ينصح بعدم دخول صفقات جديده حتى لو لمس السعر مستويات دعوم مركز الثقل, و انتظار اعادة الخطوط ترتيب نفسها على القمم و القيعان الجديده, لانه يوجد احتمال كبير لانعكاس السعر او التصحيح(الصوره المرفقه توضح هذه النقطه, الصوره المرفقه على فريم النصف ساعه للتوضيح فقط).

----------


## fadyvictor

الملحوظه الثانيه:
*الدخول على اغلاقات الشموع
*فى الرسم المرفق نموذج لحالة بيع, حيث تزامن ارتداد سعر من مقاومه مع الارتداد من خط مقاومه لمركز الثقل(الخط الرمادى) ثم تم تاكيد الاشاره باغلاق شمعه هابطه(و بالطبع خطوط مركز الثقل تشير الى الهبوط), فى هذه الحاله يكون الدخول بيع و الهدف يصل الى القاع السابق و وقف الخساره باغلاق شمعه فوق خط المقاومه.
اذا الملحوظه اذا تزامن خطوط دعوم و مقاومات مركز الثقل مع دعم او مقاومه للسعر , ننتظر شمعه لتاكيد الارتداد و الهدف القمه او القاع السابقه و ووقف الخساره اذا اغلقت شمعه فوق المقاومه او اسفل الدعم.
 ملحوظه : هذه الطريقه قد تغنينا تماما عن استخدام مؤشر الزمن

----------


## fadyvictor

صفقة بيع حاليه على الدهب (ملحوظه : الحساب المستخد ديمو)

----------


## fadyvictor

> صفقة بيع حاليه على الدهب (ملحوظه : الحساب المستخد ديمو)

 اغلقت الصفقه على ربح 70 نقطه, تجنبا لاى تحرك غير متوقع للسعر بعد خبر البطاله الامريكى

----------


## ابو لاما

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة fadyvictor
					  اغلقت الصفقه على ربح 70 نقطه, تجنبا لاى تحرك غير متوقع للسعر بعد خبر البطاله الامريكى   مبروك اخي الكريم اهنئك علئ اجادتك للطريقة وابداعك فيها وموفق ان شاء الله 
تقبل خالص تحياتي*

----------


## forexcell

> * 
> مبروك اخي الكريم اهنئك علئ اجادتك للطريقة وابداعك فيها وموفق ان شاء الله 
> تقبل خالص تحياتي*

  دكتور كيف حالك
انا شخص دخلت الموضوع هذا من قبل اسبوع تقريبا ومر هذا الموضوع على عدة مراحل وانا اقراء فيه من معلومات ومؤشرات ولكن لم يغلق الموضوع كما يجب
قد يكون تدخل العديد فيه افقده القياده الصحيحه
الكل مجتهد يرغب بالخير ولكن لم يصلغ بالشكل الصحيح او حتى يرتب على الاقل
ولذا ارجو منك ان تساعدني في بعض الاسئله
1- هل اصبحت الصيغه النهائيه بان اعطيك رقم حسابي وترسل لي المؤشرات بشكلها النهائي ؟ ام ان المؤشرات قابله لكل الحسابات ؟ لان عندي اكثر من حساب واكثر من بروكر
2- هل من الممكن ان يكتب تقرير عن مدى حالة النجاح والفشل والكشل النهائي له ؟
3- هل من الممكن الحصول على نسخه من الشكل النهائي ؟ 
شكرا لك

----------


## forexcell

> اخوتئ الكرام بعد عدة محاولات ومقارنات تم الوصول والحمدلله لاعدادات مؤشر بلخياط الاصلئ وربما افضل منها واقوئ وسوف ارفق التمبلت والمؤشرات بعد سماع اراءكم  وقريبا ان شاء الله سوف اضع مؤشر الزمن لبنلخياط بعد ان وصلت لجزء من فكرة عمله والحمدلله وجارئ استنتاج الباقئ .
> هذه الحركة الاخيرة لليورو دولار حسب المؤشر .
> لكم كل الود والتقدير . 
> اهلين دكتور
> اسف على تكرار المراسله
> ارجو منكم التاكد من موافقة المؤشرات لاخر نسخه لان شمعة الاسعار لا تعمل عندي وقد سبق ان العديد من الاعضاء اشتكوا من هذا المؤشر
> ولكم التحيه والتقدير 
> ملحوظه : النسخه الان وصلت لتحديث 646 وهذه النسخه لا تتطابق معها كل الموشرات    تحديث يوم 12 ديسمبر 2008
> المؤشرات والتمبلت بالمرفقات

     تحديث يوم 12 ديسمبر 2008
المؤشرات والتمبلت بالمرفقات [/QUOTE] 
هلين دكتور
اسف على تكرار المراسله
ارجو منكم التاكد من موافقة المؤشرات لاخر نسخه لان شمعة الاسعار لا تعمل عندي وقد سبق ان العديد من الاعضاء اشتكوا من هذا المؤشر
ولكم التحيه والتقدير 
ملحوظه : النسخه الان وصلت لتحديث 646 وهذه النسخه لا تتطابق معها كل الموشرات

----------


## hassan5041

> عندى اقتراح, لقد قمت بعمل مؤشر correlation , و الاقتراح كالاتى :
> مثلا لو يوجد فرصة شراء قويه على الاسترلينى دولار فى هذه الحاله ساقوم بفتح مؤشر الcorrelation  و ارى الازواج التى لها corr فى نفس الاتجاه و نقوم بفتح ايضا صفقات شراء لهذه الازواج , و بالنسبه للازواج التى لها corr  عكس الاتجاه نقوم بفتح صفقات بيع لهذه الازواج.
> للامانه اليوم فقط قمت باول تجربه لهذا المؤشر مع center of gravity , حيث قمت بفتح صفقات على 12 زوج فى نفس الوقت , و اكتفيت بصافى ربح 100 نقطه لانى اول مره اجربها فخفت السعر يعكس عليا.
> مرفق لسيادتكم المؤشر فى المرفقات, و ساكون شاكر اذا قام الاعضاء الكرام بدمج استراتيجية السيد الفاضل ابو عون و مؤشر ال correlation حتى نصل سويا الى افضل الاعدادات و النتائج.

 المؤشر ممتاز بس المشكلة فيه رسالة خطاء بتظهر وياليت تشوف الصورة على الرابط عشان تعرف المشكلة وتصلح المؤشر اذا امكن

----------


## fadyvictor

> المؤشر ممتاز بس المشكلة فيه رسالة خطاء بتظهر وياليت تشوف الصورة على الرابط عشان تعرف المشكلة وتصلح المؤشر اذا امكن

 تم اصلاح المشكله ، ان شاء الله هرفق المؤشر عند عودتى للمنزل

----------


## fadyvictor

> المؤشر ممتاز بس المشكلة فيه رسالة خطاء بتظهر وياليت تشوف الصورة على الرابط عشان تعرف المشكلة وتصلح المؤشر اذا امكن

 مرفق النسخه المعدله للمؤشر + التمبلت

----------


## hassan5041

> مرفق النسخه المعدله للمؤشر + التمبلت

 شكراً لك وماقصرت

----------


## ميشو وجيه

المؤشر الاخير فين؟؟ اللي عمل افضل النتائج؟؟

----------


## ابو لاما

هلا اخوي صرت استخدم طرق رقمية تركت هذه الطريقة اسال الاخوة ان يساعدوك ان كان لديهم النظام الاخير لكنه مرفق في الصفحات الاخيرة هنا كامل م
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته 
خادمكم الامين باذن الله  :Regular Smile:

----------


## Elliot.Mystery

> هلا اخوي صرت استخدم طرق رقمية تركت هذه الطريقة اسال الاخوة ان يساعدوك ان كان لديهم النظام الاخير لكنه مرفق في الصفحات الاخيرة هنا كامل م
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته 
> خادمكم الامين باذن الله

 السلام عليكم أخ عرابي 
أرجو أن لا تبخل علينا يا أستاذ وتفتح موضوع جديد تشاركنا فيه استرايجياتك في التحليل الرقمي  
ولك جزيل الشكر والمودة

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم أخ عرابي 
> أرجو أن لا تبخل علينا يا أستاذ وتفتح موضوع جديد تشاركنا فيه استرايجياتك في التحليل الرقمي  
> ولك جزيل الشكر والمودة

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته اخي الكريم 
هذا الموضوع الذئ اضع فيه الطرق به عدة طرق كثيرة جدا بداء بمؤشر او اكس وما قبله من طرق ثم الجداول ثم عدة طرق متفرقة تفضل https://forum.arabictrader.com/t167359-96.html https://forum.arabictrader.com/t167359-96.html
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته 
خادمكم الامين باذن الله  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته 
صفقة تحمل المؤشرين معا الرقمي ومركز الثقل 
بيع يورو ين حتئ 139.20 ويمكن لمن يصبر ان ينتظر حتئ 138.50 
مرفق النظام والصور للصفقتين 
تقبلوا خالص تحياتي وتقديري
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته  :Regular Smile:

----------


## adminforexawy

موضوع اكثر من رائع لكن احب اوضحلك ان صاحب الاستراتيجية الحقيقي وهو مصطفي بلخياط  نفي هذا المؤشر وقال انة ليس مؤشرة الحقيقي

----------


## alosss

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اخواني ممكن إحالتي لأخر ما توصلتم اليه مو معقول اقرأ من 2008 سته سنين كثثثثير وشاكر لكم  :016:

----------


## alosss

تم قراءة الموضوع كاملا من اول صفحه الى الاخر جهد جبار اخي ابو عون شكرا لك ولكل من ساهم في اخراج هذه التحفة الله يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك  :015:

----------


## DAX30

موضوع اكثر من رائع

----------


## مجدي المجد

لا
اله
الا
الله

----------


## dilayadil

موضوع اكثر من رائع

----------


## bonbon

مجهود رائع استاذ عرابى

----------


## ابو لاما

> موضوع اكثر من رائع لكن احب اوضحلك ان صاحب الاستراتيجية الحقيقي وهو مصطفي بلخياط  نفي هذا المؤشر وقال انة ليس مؤشرة الحقيقي

  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته 
اخي من قال ان هذا نظام بلخياط لم تقراء الصفحة الاولئ وتفهم القصة قمت بتحليل الصور التئ كان يضعها لنظامه وعملت والحمدلله بمشاركة اخواني نظام افضل من نظام بلخياط بشهادة العديد من من يستخدمونه للاسف الكثير يخسرون بسبب ادارتهم المالية الخاطئة والطمع لكن ان اتبعت سياسة مالية صارمة فهذا النظام خصوصا الاخير فسينجح ان شا ءالله اما بلخياط فليس له في الامر ناقة ولا جمل وربنا يعين الجميع لا تدخلوا كل مرة وتتحدثون عن نظام بلخياط نظامي ليس له علاقة به نظامي مطور بارقام خاصة استنتجتها  وهذا ما يزعجه ويزعجني به وبابواقه في المنتديات والله اعلئ واعلم   

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اخواني ممكن إحالتي لأخر ما توصلتم اليه مو معقول اقرأ من 2008 سته سنين كثثثثير وشاكر لكم

  اقراءه للفائدة ويمكن ان تقراء الصفحات الاخيرة   

> تم قراءة الموضوع كاملا من اول صفحه الى الاخر جهد جبار اخي ابو عون شكرا لك ولكل من ساهم في اخراج هذه التحفة الله يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك

  بارك الله فيك اخي   

> موضوع اكثر من رائع

  تسلم عزيزي  

> لا
> اله
> الا
> الله

  محمد رسول الله   

> موضوع اكثر من رائع

 شطرا اخي وبارك الله فيك    

> مجهود رائع استاذ عرابى

  شكرا اخي الكريم 
هذه توصية للدولار ين دخول بيع بهدف 30 نقطة ان شاء الله اي 118.40
النظام مرفق اخر نظام 
تقبلوا جميعا خالص تحياتي 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته  :Regular Smile:

----------


## khaled.k

استاذ عرابي مؤشر oan8  و oan8h غير موجودين بصيغة .ex4 وموجدة بصيغة mp4 ارجو ارفاقها وجزاك الله خيرا ...

----------


## ابو لاما

> استاذ عرابي مؤشر oan8  و oan8h غير موجودين بصيغة .ex4 وموجدة بصيغة mp4 ارجو ارفاقها وجزاك الله خيرا ...

 لا املكها اخي الكريم انا استخدم النظام هكذا وفقط
لكن يمكن ان تعدل احد المؤشرات بنفس الاعدادت 
تقبل خالص تحياتي وتقديري
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته  :Regular Smile:

----------


## fxanas

استاذ عرابي ياريت شرح آلية الدخول وتحديد الهدف والوقف ..الموضوع الكبير ونحن بحاجة لتلخيص طريقة العمل لنستوعب الاستراتيجية وشكرا لمجهودك الجبار .

----------


## rami ahmed

استراتيجية رائعة و مربحة شكرا اخي

----------


## adasad

موضوع رائع 
تحياتي لكل من شارك فيه

----------


## جنتل

تحية طيبة للأخ القدير أبو لاما 
الاستراتيجية ضائعة بين 352 صفحة 
هل يمكن تلخيص هذه الاستراتيجية ؟

----------


## جنتل

الزول الكريم   
عاوزينك طوالي

----------


## محترف مضاربة

راااااااااااااااااااااااائع جدا

----------


## abodagoma

هل الاستراتيجيه مازالت تعمل؟؟؟؟
وارجو وضع اخر تحديث عليها توصلتم اليه يا اخوه حديثا

----------


## ابو لاما

أن شا ءالله سوف اضع اخر تحديث وشكرا لكل من شارك اعذروني انا مريض قليلا ادعوا لي بالشفاء بظهر الغيب بارك الله بكم  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> استاذ عرابي ياريت شرح آلية الدخول وتحديد الهدف والوقف ..الموضوع الكبير ونحن بحاجة لتلخيص طريقة العمل لنستوعب الاستراتيجية وشكرا لمجهودك الجبار .

  ان شا ءالله وسف اضع ملخص والعفو  :Regular Smile:   

> استراتيجية رائعة و مربحة شكرا اخي

  العفو اخي  :Regular Smile:   

> موضوع رائع 
> تحياتي لكل من شارك فيه

  شكرا اخي  :Regular Smile:   

> تحية طيبة للأخ القدير أبو لاما 
> الاستراتيجية ضائعة بين 352 صفحة 
> هل يمكن تلخيص هذه الاستراتيجية ؟

  ان شاءالله اضع ملخص  :Regular Smile:   

> الزول الكريم   
> عاوزينك طوالي

  تسلم عزيزي هذا من زوقك  :Regular Smile:   

> راااااااااااااااااااااااائع جدا

  تسلم  :Regular Smile:   

> هل الاستراتيجيه مازالت تعمل؟؟؟؟
> وارجو وضع اخر تحديث عليها توصلتم اليه يا اخوه حديثا

  تعمل شاضع ملخص ان شاء الله  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

شباب راجعوا الموضوع جيدا لتعلموا الحق انني لم اقصر مع احد جاءني العديد من المؤشرات وطوعتها لكم واعدتها لكم افضل واحسن انا لم اسرق شيئا بالعكس اضفت لكم الكثير اتقوا الله في  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

شباب قررت حذف المؤشر الذي ارسله لي الاخ ابها واعتماد مؤشر الاخ فيصل وسوف اعدل عليه ان شاء الله سارفق النظام بمؤشر الاخ فيصل بعد قليل  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

هذا النظام الرجاء من المشرف حذف الانظمة السابقة واضافته  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

https://forum.arabictrader.com/showt...705#post975705
هذه المشاركة تثبت ان المؤشر ليس للاخ محمود عامر ولا ابها الذي اعطاني اياه م عدلوا علي المؤشر لشخص غربي اسمه اهلير وانا استغنيت عته سوف استخدم مؤشر الاخ فيصل الاصلي الذي وضعه  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

https://forum.arabictrader.com/showt...705#post975705 
المشاركة ي الصفحة 234

----------


## super genius

بالتوفيق

----------


## AymanAlRayyan

بارك الله فيكم بالتوفيق

----------


## abunawaf9

بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## naeems80

والله ما فاهم حاجه 
هو فين الشرح والمؤشرات 
شكرا لصاحب الموضوع

----------


## 555qweasdzxc

هذة الإستراتيجية مثيرة للاهتمام للغاية. السؤال الأخر هو مدى ملائمتها.

----------


## sfwan

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
الحمدلله بعد 4 اريام من قراءة الموضوع من الصفحة الاولى الى اخر صفحة الصراحة استفدت من الاستراتيجية   ولكن  هل الموضوع اتقفل ?

----------


## Rezg

جزاك الله كل خير

----------

